# Vintage photos....Awesome!



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

Vintage pics? Anyone? The more I see the more I get into the photos. 

Feed me. 

I'll kick this snowball rolling....


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

my city Library has some online archives of thousands of local historical photos; found my house in there along with lots of good classic shots.










1937 Ford - credit Oregon state Archives, ODOT, OHD0282 










"_Getting ready for the Salem to Portland relay race in 1917_"
credit SalemHistory.net

ID these cars anyone?:










^^my neighborhood grocery store in 1941 ... no longer a Safeway; now owned by a thieving Chinese slumlord ... best beer selection in town though.
_Photograph property of the Marion County Historical Society._











^^ 1974 ... bad part of my 'hood before they build a highway through the middle of it
_Salem Public Library _










driving up the Capitol steps!? 
_Photograph property of the Marion County Historical Society._










_Baker Electric car, Salem, Oregon _ 

Bush House Museum, Salem Art Association Photo ID number bh0169". 









"Columbus Day Storm of October 12, 1962"
_Salem Public Library _











^^ still a popular spot for people to park their car too close into the River
_Statesman Journal Newspaper _


I have the link on my home computer; will have to post up more later this weekend


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Where (also when) I grew up.


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

More at Shorpy.com; probably the most amazing website of high resolution vintage images I've ever found. 

How about some 1942 Middle America action? MUCH larger image on their website.


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Some 60's. Again, much larger photo at shorpy.com or if you cut and paste the pic link to a new browser window.


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

None of those are showing up bud! Hahaha. Bet they are awesome though!


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

Several of these will be showing up on my large format printer like right now. I need some smaller sized images for a mostly drab office.....


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Ferrari



















Nuvolari




























Ascari



















Fangio


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

I love this shot.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

I've got thousands more


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

I'll post more when it hits page 2 so browsers don't crash from all the pics


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Man thats good stuff.


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

best page own in a while




cryption said:


> I'll post more when it hits page 2 so browsers don't crash from all the pics


i'm subscribed, but you know how long these last. wish i had some to add, thank you.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

G60toR32 said:


>


Upon closer inspection, this looks like it might be the end of the Mulsanne Straight at Le Mans. You can see the right turn (Mulsanne Corner) on the left side of the picture. Apparently the driver missed the apex.:laugh: Can anyone confirm?


----------



## shauncl (Jan 25, 2008)

Love the kodachrome pictures.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

cryption said:


> I'll post more when it hits page 2 so browsers don't crash from all the pics


That's a very good idea.

Thanks for posting those. Very interesting to see every day life of 40+ years ago.


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

page 2!


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

These are some amazing pics!!! :thumbup:


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

Well, lets get this to page 2 then...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cheap sunglasses (Mar 17, 2009)

Thread of the year. Page 2 please!


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

love vintage pics keep em coming!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

1964 alaska earthquake


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## oo0afireinside (Apr 8, 2008)

central ave. knob hill. albuquerque new mexico.

i saw the white tall bank building and thought wow this looks like central in albuquerque. then i saw the kirkland afb sign. dead giveaway.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

im no hero x said:


> These are some amazing pics!!! :thumbup:


+1

EDIT - And there ya go!...pg 2!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Some Vintage Ferrari goodness :thumbup:


----------



## OrlandoR (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow these are awesome pictures. The one thing that stood out for me is all the people, I don't think i saw one obese person in all those photos, its amazing how much society changed in this country in the last 40+ years (and yes I know that some of those pictures from from other countries). If we were to post random pictures of today things would be very different.

Again some very cool pictures, love the one with the woman in full leathers on the bike.:thumbup:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

This thread is beyond amazing. Thanks to all who are posting these great photos!


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

GTurboI said:


> Some Vintage Ferrari goodness :thumbup:




I could swear it was a Volvo P1800 until I saw the word Ferrari.

Were they both designed by Battista Farina ?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Awesome! thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

J-Tim said:


> I could swear it was a Volvo P1800 until I saw the word Ferrari.
> 
> Were they both designed by Battista Farina ?


Just the 250 Europa :thumbup:


----------



## Mooosman (Jul 28, 2009)

BumpSteer said:


>


What a great garage that would be. Drive the bug to work during the week, and drive the Porsche on the weekends...:thumbup:


----------



## Paluminati07 (Feb 1, 2005)

The good ol' days :thumbup:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

This is me with my parents in '81.










My Dad at work in '76.










The front of the dealership around '75 or '76.


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

My dad, fresh home from Vietnam. He bought himself a Camaro.


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

Here's a good one.
This is the showroom of the VW dealer where my Dad worked in '61. My grandfather also worked there and is in this pic.


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm loving the participation in here!


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)




----------



## GTO1 (Jan 27, 2003)

best thread I have seen in years


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)




----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Rwever (Apr 21, 2009)

Photo of a photo dad have taken.


----------



## GutlessLump (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*some more from Oregon*









_Ed Austin private collection_


all of the following _Oregon State Archives - State highways division or ODOT_

*Santiam Pass* aka why I don't visit my family in Winter:









_OHD2001_



Blue Lake / Mt Washington 1938









OHD1194 

Widby Loop, Clatsop Crest ... looks fun!










near Sisters, OR (hi mom&dad)









OHD1426 

Timberline Lodge 1941









OHD1434 

Cottage Grove 1942:









OHD0965 

All of the following _Salem public library - Ben Maxwell_
*Wheatland Ferry* 1956-1960

















Laurel Mountain radar station 1959











*Newport* 1958



















1958 Malibu in 1960











End of WW2










lumberjetta's grandfather?











1961 Ritner Creek










downtown salem 1953


















1978 _statesman journal_ - market & hawthorne NE









"1975 Capitol Toyota-Saab" 25th & Mission _Statesman_


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

oo0afireinside said:


> central ave. knob hill. albuquerque new mexico.
> 
> i saw the white tall bank building and thought wow this looks like central in albuquerque. then i saw the kirkland afb sign. dead giveaway.


That sign says "KIR*T*LAND." Did you mean "kirtland", is the sign wrong, or could it be a different AFB?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

oo0afireinside said:


> central ave. knob hill. albuquerque new mexico.
> 
> i saw the white tall bank building and thought wow this looks like central in albuquerque. then i saw the kirkland afb sign. dead giveaway.


They sold this print at Ikea (5 feet by 4 feet). I've got it in my bedroom .


----------



## OG (Mar 19, 2000)

Awesome pictures - please keep 'em comin


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Prom car.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Alex: Ever hear of a dog?
Dante: Anybody can get past a dog. But NOBODY fuggs with a lion.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

ooo an in car agille


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

NYC in the 1970s from a thread that started here a few years ago.


















































































































Those tiny trees are huge now


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Great thread! I'll throw in a picture of my dad's '55 Healey being raced by the first owner back in 1955...which I recently found on eBay.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

OrlandoR said:


> Wow these are awesome pictures. The one thing that stood out for me is all the people, I don't think i saw one obese person in all those photos, its amazing how much society changed in this country in the last 40+ years (and yes I know that some of those pictures from from other countries). If we were to post random pictures of today things would be very different.
> 
> Again some very cool pictures, love the one with the woman in full leathers on the bike.:thumbup:


Quote which picture?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

RacerrRex said:


> Quote which picture?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Wheelstand said:


>


Norton Manx. :thumbup:


----------



## the90sbaby (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## under the radar (Mar 5, 2007)

great thread. :thumbup: makes me want to convert a bunch my family's old photos to digital.


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

and to think when I made this thread I thought it was gonna flop....glad to see I'm not the only one that appreciates the past.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Picture of my house from ca. 1940.









I think we determined it was a 38 Pontiac sean.

This is the local VW dealer in town, based on the cars ca. 1987. Notice this Porsche as this was a VW and Audi+Porsche dealer


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh and this... from the construction of the Braga Bridge in Fall River, in the early 60s.









I should scan pics of my dad's old El Dorado... that was his baby.


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

love this :beer:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I enjoyed this ride as a child, now its Star Tours.
Disneyland CA.










924 Porsche prototype (shall we call it a VW)?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Seattle


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

This tread ROCKS!!!!


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> Picture of my house from ca. 1940.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your post reminded of this photo of my mom's house when she was a kid.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

I haven't been able to find too many of Houston from back in the day - but here is what I have so far


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Waiting for page 4


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

cryption said:


>


Stealing this for my dunebuggy thread. :beer:


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

last few for now


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

what an awesome thread.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

San Fransisco:

1931:










1934:










1937:










1945:










1947:


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

c'mon page 4


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

they called this a "horse box"
cca 1930 Ford Model AA long wheelbase
bottom is a Chenard Walcker Tractor


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Huge pic but awesome. San Fransisco 1930


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

1924 Ariel Nine Four Seat Tourer


----------



## mattdesmond (Jun 13, 2002)

A few from my family archives:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Best thread of '11 so far! 


In for more later!


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

rabbitmania said:


>


I had one of these too!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

this should be the new TCL guy :biggrinsanta:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

statement of the times

Dallas Ford Plant


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

*ok, lemme contribute a few...*

all of Portland OR 

West Burnside & 10th, 1937










SW 18th & Morrison, 1939










SW 4th & Yamhill, 1939










N Interstae Ave & Albina, 1945










NW 19th & Lovejoy, 1952










downtown parkinglot, 1958










Harbor Drive, 1962 (note: this is now a riverfront park!)










SW 1st Avenue, 1973


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

automatic car wash 1920's


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Astrodome... '63?


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Some great photos in here. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Traffic study tower... Gulf Freeway

Houston


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

cryption said:


> San Fransisco:


Loving the San Francisco pics  Having spent most of my adult life there, seeing those old snaps means a lot to me.


Anyone have any old F1 pics? Thanks to rFactor I've just been in love with vintage F1 lately...

Lotus 97T, I love this car
















































my favorite F1 car, the McLaren MP4/4....I need to find more period pics from this car's legendary season.







and some other goodies


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Queensland, Australia

'54

Mount Isa Swimming Pool


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Love the old racing pics!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Houston

Esso station


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Me detailing my stuff. 1972


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

'59 

Houston

weird
:screwy:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

block of ice going home

houston

1932


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Edsel Ford Speedster


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Listed as a retractable hardtop


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Houston D'A's and confiscated stills


1928


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Since this seems to be a thread about more than just cars:

http://www.historicaerials.com


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Very nice thread.


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> Me detailing my stuff. 1972


totally cool picture!


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Hungarian Pajtas (Buddy), which featured gullwing doors and all sorts of visibility. Which may or may not be a good thing.


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

I scanned a few older car-related photos. These do not go back nearly as far as many that have been posted, though.

First, this photo is from about 1976. The car is the 1964 Ford Galaxie 500 Country Sedan my dad grew up with. This car was the beater by this point, as you can see from the condition.









This photo is from 1981 and it is of my maternal grandparents' new house. Yeah, they picked an awful year to build a house. I think their mortgage rate was something like 17%. The blue car in the garage is my grandpa's ~1980 LeSabre. In the driveway are my grandma's 1976 Grand Prix and my uncle's Monza. There is another car in the garage; I am not sure if it is my mom's car or my grandpa's Rabbit.









My mom's first car was also her first new car, a 1981 Pontiac T1000, the lesser known cousin of the Chevette.









Here is a picture from about 1983 with my dad in the foreground. He grew up with that aluminum trailer. The car is my grandpa's 1972 Pontiac Grand Safari. He bought it new in 1972 and kept it until 1991. In all that time, he only put about 25,000 miles on it.









These last two are my dad washing his brand new Ramcharger in 1986.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Need more information on the be-finned, retractable hardtop streamliner above, please. I've never seen this before. It looks to be built on a Ford V8 chassis, judging by the wheels.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Fall River Mills, August 1968. I tried to only include pictures with cars.

Metacomet Mill

































Borden Mills, destroyed by fire in 1981 (Shell gas station is still there though not nearly as retro!):








Locals will know this area as where McDonald's and Sullivan Tire are.

These are the tenaments for the above mill, which are now demolished and filled with a plumbing supply warehouse:









Durfee Mills on Plymouth Ave, the Pacific Oil station is now a Glaser Glass.









Durfee Mills: any local will recognize this.









Aerial photo of almost all of the above. Just south of the highway overpass is the Borden Mill, just north is Durfee and Union. West of the Borden Mill is the Davol. Most are demolished now.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

The Riley Teardrop


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

vwlarry said:


> Need more information on the be-finned, retractable hardtop streamliner above, please. I've never seen this before. It looks to be built on a Ford V8 chassis, judging by the wheels.



sure...

Dan LaLee

1938

Hemmings Blog

http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/...rflow-the-mystery-of-the-hardtop-convertible/



> But both Otakar and I were stumped when Richard Kales sent us these photos of a mystery hardtop convertible from around about 1938. As Richard wrote:
> 
> It is a sequential still of a retractable hardtop car that was – according to WBGH (PBS) – shot on May 11,1938 in Reseda, CA and shows up in the film “The World of Tomorrow” – an excellent documentary about the 1939 World’s Fair in New York.
> 
> ...


http://blog.hemmings.com/?s=retractable+hardtop



> First up, a retractable hardtop car that we’ve seen here before, the Dan LaLee car , but in much better resolution than the grainy photos from three years ago. The photos all date from February 10, 1938, and depict LaLee, along with Jack Knight of United Air Lines and model Betty Bryant, showing off the retractable in or around Dearborn, Michigan. A couple of the photo descriptions include the word “rebuilt” and those wheels appear to come from an earlier Ford, so we can presume LaLee used a chassis from a wrecked car on which to base his retractable.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

vwlarry said:


> Need more information on the be-finned, retractable hardtop streamliner above, please. I've never seen this before. It looks to be built on a Ford V8 chassis, judging by the wheels.


Hey, Larry 

How's your Hungarian?

video at speed included (couldn't embed) but if you open the link , it's there



http://belsoseg.blog.hu/2007/05/06/mysterycar


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Aurel Persu’s Automobilul Aerodinamic Perfect, the rear-engined vehicle on which he refined his aerodynamic principles.


----------



## rabbitation (Feb 26, 2002)

36 pages of vintage photos (mostly Mopar)


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^Wow, that is beyond cool.


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

G60toR32 said:


> ^^^Wow, that is beyond cool.


heh






> An unidentified rural letter carrier poses next to a Model-T Ford vehicle with a snowmobile attachment. The vehicle is fitted with a kit advertised as the “Mailman’s Special” from the manufacturer, Farm Specialty Manufacturing Company of New Holstein, Wisconsin. It included skis that replaced the front tires and caterpillar treads that wrapped around the back tires. Rural carriers are responsible for providing their own transportation. At a time when automobiles were not yet equal to the demands of icy or snowy roads, the skis and tread kit saved carriers the expense of purchasing and maintaining a horse and sled for winter deliveries.












And then there is this


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

The funny thing is I'm actually a mailman. :thumbup:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

> An unidentified rural letter carrier poses next to a Model-T Ford vehicle with a snowmobile attachment. The vehicle is fitted with a kit advertised as the “Mailman’s Special” from the manufacturer,





G60toR32 said:


> The funny thing is I'm actually a mailman. :thumbup:


fantastic.

here's shots from the National Postal Museum

!!







































> Snowbird
> Not long after automobiles and horsepower began to replace horses, the need for a way to use automobiles year round followed. The snow across which horses could jauntily pull a sleigh was often too much of a challenge for automobiles. Foremost among those who needed to find a way to use their cars and trucks all year long were America’s rural letter carriers. After all, even if “neither snow nor rain or heat nor gloom of night” has never been an official postal motto, it certainly reflects the expectation that letter carriers and the mail will make the trip to our mailboxes, regardless of the weather.
> This 1921 Ford Model-T was owned by rural carrier Harold Crabtree of Central Square, New York. While Crabtree was able to use the car for his daily rounds most of the year, snowy days were an annual challenge. While many carriers held onto their horses and sleds for winter deliveries, Crabtree decided to try something new. After suffering through a few winters of using his back-up horses and sled instead of the car, he decided to buy the Model-T snowmobile attachment kit advertised as the “mailman’s special.” The kit included skis that replaced the front tires and caterpillar treads that wrapped around the back tires.
> The attachment manufactured by Farm Specialty Manufacturing Company of New Holstein, Wisconsin, had its history in a series of designs and adaptations dating to the first decade of the 20th century. One of the most successful transformation kits was a direct descendent of Crabtree’s purchase. It was work of inventor Virgil White. In 1906 White began trying to convert automobiles into snowmobiles using a Buick Model G. After the Model-T’s popularity made it the go-to car of the early 20th century, White turned his attention to creating a kit for that vehicle, devising a series of designs that he patented over the next few years.
> ...


http://www.postalmuseum.si.edu/museum/1d_Snowbird.html


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

They run pretty damn cool also!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

wow.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

on another note


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Limerock..

'56


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Plastic car from Ford 1941



> It’s a good guess that the man on the left is Robert A. Boyer, who headed Ford’s soybean and plastics research from 1930 to 1945, and who later invented soy protein-based synthetic meat, an indirect result of experiments (cut short by World War II) in creating synthetic wool out of soybeans while he was still at Ford. “We tested the wool fabric for salt content and other factors and one day – I’ll never forget it – it occurred to me that if we could make something for the outside of man, why not for the inside,” Boyer told Ralston Purina Magazine in 1970.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Titusville, Pa


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

ashi said:


> wow.


That is flipping SWEET. I want.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Holy Crap


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Four wheel drive?



sure





Kids be tinkering with heavy metal in all ages

1912 Buick


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

my great granpas car. he died in it.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Did someone mention mail carriers?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^^


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Cascade, Idaho... main street 

1940


----------



## Arachnotron (Jun 23, 2002)

My dad, uncle and grandfather in 1960.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Miss Illinois 1955


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

nothing like an odd duck





















> http://kustomkultureaustralia.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/11.jpg


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

http://hirbehozo.posterous.com/a-forradalmi-egykerekuThe Mono Wheel


:screwy: 













1932

http://hirbehozo.posterous.com/a-forradalmi-egykereku


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Home built trailer 

1937


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

1912 electric phaeton...Mary Borah wife of Senator Borah of Idaho

Chilly driving with no windshield

chained up and needing a lap rug


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Travelling Soda Fountain.

the truck was a 1934 White with body by H. McFarlane & Company of Chicago, wagonmakers that dated back at least to 1878


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

flight time!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

'63 Chicago indoor winternationals


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

> Angela Dorian, playmate of the year with a '60 AMX


----------



## jrp134 (Jan 12, 2011)

G60toR32 said:


> None of those are showing up bud! Hahaha. Bet they are awesome though!


Is that a LION ? Holy S***!


----------



## Zoo Mob (Jan 5, 2006)

Lots of great stuff here. Please caption your pics, there's a ton of great city pics that I'd love to know where they were shot.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Flooding in Queensland

Australia... just like today





> John Muller on horseback pulls a Chevrolet across the Boyne River, 1930


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Some sick photos in here  :thumbup:

I really want a bigger one of these:


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

cryption said:


>


Much appreciated, hadn't seen that before :thumbup:









Rome 1950, Police motorcycles celebrate anniversary with some precision riding 
[video]http://www.220.ro/auto/1950-S-Italian-Police-Motorcycle-Drill-Team-Display/itXko1Cn77/[/video] Video here, pretty incredible if you haven't seen it.









Somewhere in Italy, mid '50s? Racing Lambrettas


These are of the Douglas factory in England that eventually churned out Vespas under license from Piaggio.





































track at anglsea in England, I believe from the last century


----------



## derock85z (Aug 25, 2009)

Balderdash said:


>



Holy cow talk about obscure drag cars! That's Four Engine Tommy Ivo, those are all buick big blocks. He had a few other multi engine drag cars but this was the fastest IIRC. This thing ran low 9's in 1961!

I had a large poster of this on my wall when I was a kid.... Brings back the sights, sounds, and smells of the strip.... Man I gotta get back into drag racing.

Any more on Ivo's cars?

Also Awesome thread!:thumbup:


opcorn:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Emil Diedt built it in the early 1930s, and that lovely lady standing next to it is actress Joan Bennett.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

derock85z said:


> Holy cow talk about obscure drag cars! That's Four Engine Tommy Ivo, those are all buick big blocks. He had a few other multi engine drag cars but this was the fastest IIRC. This thing ran low 9's in 1961!
> 
> I had a large poster of this on my wall when I was a kid.... Brings back the sights, sounds, and smells of the strip.... Man I gotta get back into drag racing.
> 
> ...


Yes it is the man...

Tommy with looooooooooooong pipes












and a Buick "stationwagon"












with Ford's "mustang answer to Tommy" in upper right"


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.diecastxmagazine.com/images/features/ivo/6_lg.jpg


Tommy drove some wacky ****




























anybody remember having one of these?














drag racing said:


> *In the world of sports, records are made to be broken, and they regularly are. "Firsts," however, happen only once, and there are many in auto racing. Who "owns" those firsts determines their significance in history. In drag racing, Tom Ivo is a very significant—even the most significant—individual in the sport’s history. *
> 
> Tom Ivo came to drag racing via an unusual path. He was born in Denver, Colorado, in 1936, and his mother’s chronic arthritis caused the Ivo family to move to Southern California before Tom’s seventh birthday. His father quickly found work in Burbank. "As young as three years old, I could carry a tune and dance. I performed in Denver, so Los Angeles was the land of plenty for my Mom," Ivo recalls. "Mom took me to every talent show she could find." Mrs. Ivo discovered that Republic Studios was casting the film "Earl Carroll Vanities"—a musical that needed a child who could sing and dance opposite its star, Dennis O’Keefe. "I was always small for my age and could look younger, and I had just lost my front teeth. I was exactly what Republic was looking for. I got the part without going through the talent-agent rigmarole. That was the start of a 19-year show-business career."
> 
> ...













> In 1961, just before Ivo completed his four-engine dragster, he was cast in the role of "Haywood Botts" on a new television series—"Margie"—starring Cynthia Pepper. "Hot Rod wanted to shoot the car for a cover. Since much of my time was taken up with filming the show and the studio was close to my home, the editor suggested that we shoot the car on the set. I got the OK. Well, that day, the script called for a gambling-boat setting. I was dressed in a striped suit and a straw hat. That’s where the name ‘Showboat’ came from. The car was loaded onto a trailer and brought to the set. When I fired it up, we heard studio heads a mile away opening and then slamming their doors. They knew I raced a little but thought it was with my street car. When they saw this four-engine monster, they put the whammy on me driving right then and there," says Ivo. *Yet another first: the first driver to be banned by a studio from drag racing. *
> 
> The studio ban led to yet another first, and it was a big one. Having been barred by the studio from racing, he needed someone to make his scheduled appearances with the car. Buddy Don Prudhomme stepped in—his first job as a paid driver. He earned a whopping $25 a run. "Boy, that was the opening of a Pandora’s Box I could never get closed," Ivo says with a grin. As we know, Don is now known as Don "The Snake" Prudhomme, and he’s perhaps the most famous and successful driver in drag racing history.


Studio banned him from driving so he go Don "the Snake" to drive


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

At the studio lot










more of Ivo












> Tommy Ivo - "Twin Buick" - Pomona, 1959
> "This is the run that broke the 8 second barrier on gas with a 8.95 blast. Camera guy told Ivo to look at the car.

























> Tommy Ivo - "Twin Buick" - 1959.
> "The Howard Cam Twin Chevy ran at this track the week before and turned 195 and stopped with no chute. The Twin Buick ran 179 and tried to stop with a chute.













> The late Don Maynard - Chris Karamesines' "ChiZler" - AA/FD - 1962
> The "Greeks" one and only twice motored fueler. *Couldn't afford all the tires*


The "snake" indeed


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

'40's and '50's two wheeling


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Turnback Creek










Ford 'woody" 1943


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

interesting side note



> In the early 1930s, smarting from the Depression, Harley-Davidson sold an entire factory, along with the rights to build its 1,200 cc bike, to Sankyo in Japan, apparently unaware that the Imperial Japanese Army funded the purchase
> 
> turned into production of the Rickuo
> 
> Domestic production was soon underway, and the machines were sold initially as Japanese-made Harley Davidsons, with the name "Rikuo," or "Road King," given to them to make them seem more like a domestic product. The army-use versions were known as the Type-97 motorcycle.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

'59 LeMans










Martin-Kimberly Ferrari










Shelby/Salvadory Aston Martin (#5)










Olivier Gendebien sits on his Ferrari and talks with his co-driver Phil Hill whilst Henry Taylor and Stirling Moss's Secretary, Valerie look on. Le Mans 1959.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

more of the '59 LeMans




























Stirling Moss in the Aston Martin DBR1 at Le Mans 1959.











The Aston Martin kitchen in the Paddock at Le Mans 1959. Stirling Moss sits under the canopy whilst Katie Moss comes out of the kitchen. No. 4 is Stirling's Aston.




















The Pits


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

Arapaho said:


>


I wonder whatever happened to the Pink AMX, but for those who wonder about Angela Dorian she is in jail on a murder charge for shooting her husband back in October.

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...he_year_charged_in_attempted_murder_repo.html


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Ford unveils it's first Postwar car


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

cgj said:


> I wonder whatever happened to the Pink AMX, but for those who wonder about Angela Dorian she is in jail on a murder charge for shooting her husband back in October.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...he_year_charged_in_attempted_murder_repo.html



and here I thought you were gonna tell me she smothered him to death



'67 photo


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


> Ford unveils it's first Postwar car


heh... yes it was all hush hush

photo shoot in Orlando, Florida


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Crazy Crosley





































the Gadabout


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

For all you PNW fans











> 1924 picture of Wells Bennet *attempting a climb up Mt. Hood on the back of an Excelsior*. According to the caption with the photo, Wells’s attempt failed.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

using designs from Frank Kurtis, this was considered

America's first postwar sportscar 

the omohundro


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

double ender 8 wheeler


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

another pink playmate

Marilyn Cole

'73

volvo ES 1800


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Milwaukee '36


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Packard Crushathon '77


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Another shot of TV Tommy Ivo


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

One interesting detail in any of the '50s and '60s photos of the US are the sheer number of Renault Dauphines. That's a car that went from being incredibly popular to disappearing very quickly. They hit the US in 1957, after the Beetle had already made its initial impression, and quickly gained favor by offering a more American-car-like soft ride and four doors. But as soon as success hit, it immediately snapped back as Americans turned away from imported cars in general in the early '60s and the Dauphine developed a reputation for poor durability. The Beetle's initial popularity and simple engineering kept it afloat; Renault wouldn't come back to the US for a long time (brought back by joining with AMC, only to disappear again after AMC was absorbed into Chrysler).


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

It's French.. for the military ... 1938

'nuff said


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Love this thread. I'll add some favorites later when I get home.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

This year, 2011, will be the centenary of the very first running of the World's Greatest Automobile Race, the Indianapolis 500. The winner of the first Indy 500, Ray Harroun, driving his Marmon Wasp racer, is pictured here. The speeds achieved by the racers increased greatly in later years, particularly after 1912, which was the year that racing cars made the momentous switch from oval wheels to circular ones.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

vwlarry said:


> This year, 2011, will be the centenary of the very first running of the World's Greatest Automobile Race, the Indianapolis 500. The winner of the first Indy 500, Ray Harroun, driving his Marmon Wasp racer, is pictured here. The speeds achieved by the racers increased greatly in later years, particularly after 1912, which was the year that racing cars made the momentous switch from oval wheels to circular ones.


Ga ha ha

you almost got me going with that one





> While there is no mechanical shutter, this property of CMOS imaging is known as "rolling shutter" due to its functional resemblance to the focal plane shutters used in old view cameras (Graflex, Graphic, etc.)* These produced the photos of race cars tilted forward in cartoon fashion with oval wheels, etc. By the time the shutter opening has exposed the entire film plane, the car has moved across the scene, producing the characteristic distortion: *


*
*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

> Fisher and his partners began looking into the idea of paving the track with bricks or concrete. Paving in 1909 was still relatively new with only a few miles of public roads paved, leaving little knowledge of what would work best. Traction tests were conducted on bricks, proving they could hold up. Only less than a month after the first car races, the repaving project began. Five Indiana manufacturers supplied* 3.2 million ten-pound bricks to the track. Each was hand laid over a two inch cushion of sand, then leveled and gaps filled with mortar.* At the same time, a 33-inch-high concrete wall was constructed in front of the main grandstand and around all four corners to protect spectators. The final brick added to the track was made of gold and laid in a special ceremony by Governor Thomas R. Marshall. Today, 3 feet (0.91 m), or one yard, of original bricks remain at the start/finish line, giving the track its nickname "The Brickyard".


Prior to upgrading the surface, things were rather wild






















> Newspaper headlines called the first Indy races brutal and bloody. American Automobile Association officials threatened to boycott future events unless the track's owners made improvements.


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm so glad I made this thread! Some really great pictures have been posted.


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Downtown Cape Girardeau, Missouri










Early Tow truck










Renault Taxi from 1911










Renault Bullnose or Torpedo


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

AKADriver said:


> One interesting detail in any of the '50s and '60s photos of the US are the sheer number of Renault Dauphines. That's a car that went from being incredibly popular to disappearing very quickly. They hit the US in 1957, after the Beetle had already made its initial impression, and quickly gained favor by offering a more American-car-like soft ride and four doors. But as soon as success hit, it immediately snapped back as Americans turned away from imported cars in general in the early '60s and the Dauphine developed a reputation for poor durability. The Beetle's initial popularity and simple engineering kept it afloat; Renault wouldn't come back to the US for a long time (brought back by joining with AMC, only to disappear again after AMC was absorbed into Chrysler).


heh.... a bit of perspective on the Dauphine












> *Time magazine has a list of the 50 worst cars ever produced*. Some of the cars are real lemons. Making you wonder why anyone ever bought them in the first place.The following quote is from the entry for the 1956 Renault Dauphine pictured above.
> *“It took the drivers at Road and Track 32 seconds to reach 60 mph, which would put the Dauphine at a severe disadvantage in any drag race involving farm equipment.”*












dauphine for sale with Ford '57 Anglia (two extremely mediocre examples of autodom)



















Personally I thought the 4CV was cuter

I had one....it never ran


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

vwlarry said:


> This year, 2011, will be the centenary of the very first running of the World's Greatest Automobile Race, the Indianapolis 500. The winner of the first Indy 500, Ray Harroun, driving his Marmon Wasp racer, is pictured here. The speeds achieved by the racers increased greatly in later years, particularly after 1912, which was the year that racing cars made the momentous switch from oval wheels to circular ones.


snort

oval wheels indeed


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Good God


The behemoth Snow Cruiser

Byrd's Big Bertha


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^would have never known about something so cool without this thread.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Tatra 603











> rear engine V8 aircooled and if you have ever worked on a VW beetle you will be at home on a Tatra 603 . Porsche plagiarised the Tatra design when he designed the beetle for Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

tatra in '55










Edsel Corsair '58










Myrna Loy


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

AKADriver said:


> One interesting detail in any of the '50s and '60s photos of the US are the sheer number of Renault Dauphines. That's a car that went from being incredibly popular to disappearing very quickly. They hit the US in 1957, after the Beetle had already made its initial impression, and quickly gained favor by offering a more American-car-like soft ride and four doors. But as soon as success hit, it immediately snapped back as Americans turned away from imported cars in general in the early '60s and the Dauphine developed a reputation for poor durability. The Beetle's initial popularity and simple engineering kept it afloat; Renault wouldn't come back to the US for a long time (brought back by joining with AMC, only to disappear again after AMC was absorbed into Chrysler).


Car had a certain appeal all right. Slow as molasses, evidently



edit:

I couldn't understand what the comment below was... looked fine to me

so.. one more freakin' time here


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

try again sport lol.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Vintage photo of my favorite vintage car with a pretty movie star...this fits. Sonja Henie, Norwegian Olympic skating champion turned Hollywood actress, with her brand-new 1937 Cord 812:


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

SUBSCRIBED! :thumbup:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Two Horsepower


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

I have but one contribution to make. It's nothing spectacular, or moving. This is my mom at the same age as I am now, after she had just bought her first car; a brand new 1981 Toyota Tercel. Apparently, she had had her heart set on the Celica, which was $15,000 at the time, and a little out of her range. I have wondered all my life why I had such a profound passion for cars since nobody in my family seem to even like cars to the slightest bit, until yesterday, when she told me she had always loved cars, but put aside that love for her priorities.

So here she is. Just in front of it is my uncle's burgundy Malibu; the same man who recently helped me ace an interview which got me my job last week.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

worth_fixing said:


>


very nice.

thanks a ton


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

you want vintage?

here's some vintage


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

the Phantom Corsair












> Douglas Fairbanks Jr. and Paulette Goddard inspect the Phantom Corsair before launching their 1938 film, The Young In Heart. The car became the movie’s principal prop and, by special effects, one scene features a dealer showroom filled with Corsairs of various colors.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## arg (Aug 25, 2009)

audifans said:


>


I think I was on that same road during my last vacation:


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

arg said:


> I think I was on that same road during my last vacation:


awesome.

love that scene

And evidently some dauphines were faster than others

1958 Monte Carlo Rallye winner


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Wheelie time!


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

I guess we take roads pretty much for granted in this day and age


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

my old man's old pics


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Lightnin' said:


> Myrna Loy


Another Myrna Loy fan in TCL? That's great! One of the lovliest that Hollywood has ever produced. :thumbup:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

^ agreed for Myrna

Philadelphia Traffic below


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Quarter midget grocery cart


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

Wheelstand said:


> At the studio lot


I've driven (ok, I sat in it and steered it while it was being pushed....but it was running.....) this car. I used to see it EVERY day. 

I worked for a guy that owned it for 20 years or so. This was at the Goodguys Hotrod Nationals in like 1996 I think. My boss let Ivo make the pass down the track and Ivo blew one of the clutches. We took it home, and it went to the Peterson museum a few months later.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Another vintage Hollywood star/glamorous car photo, this one my favorite ever...Rita Hayworth with her new Lincoln Continental. Lincoln's beautiful, Rita is SMOKIN' hot.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

vwlarry said:


> Another vintage Hollywood star/glamorous car photo, this one my favorite ever...Rita Hayworth with her new Lincoln Continental. Lincoln's beautiful, Rita is SMOKIN' hot.


no kidding 

that's the best photo of her in a great setting

Smokin' indeed


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Across the pond for this thing


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Vintage, and just one more of the lovely Rita Hayworth. This was the most popular pinup photograph of GIs in WWII, IIRC. Understandable.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

AKADriver said:


> One interesting detail in any of the '50s and '60s photos of the US are the sheer number of Renault Dauphines. That's a car that went from being incredibly popular to disappearing very quickly. They hit the US in 1957, after the Beetle had already made its initial impression, and quickly gained favor by offering a more American-car-like soft ride and four doors. But as soon as success hit, it immediately snapped back as Americans turned away from imported cars in general in the early '60s and the Dauphine developed a reputation for poor durability. The Beetle's initial popularity and simple engineering kept it afloat; Renault wouldn't come back to the US for a long time (brought back by joining with AMC, only to disappear again after AMC was absorbed into Chrysler).











Many owners found this to be the Dauphine's natural posture.

One of my coworker's friends had one right about the time they both got their licenses in the early sixties. As he put it; "The darn thing had a tendency to fall on its doorhandles, but we'd tip it back upright turn it over a few times and it would usually keep going!"

The Type 1 was quite a bit more stable(and quicker) than the Dauphine!


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## disenfranchised (Jul 13, 2009)

G60toR32 said:


>


Just drove past a gas station that looks suspiciously like this, and is in one of the first developed parts of town. Noticed the guy's DC tag, and I think this gas station still exists with absolutely no evidence


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

G60toR32 said:


>


Phil!


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Classy way to get a ticket


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

disenfranchised said:


> Just drove past a gas station that looks suspiciously like this, and is in one of the first developed parts of town. Noticed the guy's DC tag, and I think this gas station still exists with absolutely no evidence


Alright, now I'm curious... Where in DC is this?


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

om617952 said:


>


Wonderful photos; where did you find all of them? BTW, when I visited the Porsche factory in Zuffenhausen in '78 and '80 that factory building was still there, along with the polyglot of smaller buildings from their earlier days. The museum was housed in one of those small, old buildings just inside the factory gates, actually. The 928 and 911SC/Turbo were emerging from the same assembly halls that once gave birth to 356s. It gave one a nice feeling to be there.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

This ones just awesome, look at the guys face


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

vwlarry said:


> Wonderful photos; where did you find all of them? BTW, when I visited the Porsche factory in Zuffenhausen in '78 and '80 that factory building was still there, along with the polyglot of smaller buildings from their earlier days. The museum was housed in one of those small, old buildings just inside the factory gates, actually. The 928 and 911SC/Turbo were emerging from the same assembly halls that once gave birth to 356s. It gave one a nice feeling to be there.


Here: http://www.gotbroken.com/sixty-year...-in-front-of-the-plant-2-at-zuffenhausen-1965

I reckon it was probably a very nice experience. I hope that I eventually get the opportunity to visit several museums in Germany.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Pebble Beach 1951



> It catches the moment when Bill Pollack, in Tom Carstens' black #14 Allard, passes Phil Hill in the ex-Tommy Lee Alfa Romeo 8C2900B. Pollack won the event, while Hill faded to finish fourth.























> n this photo by Don Meacham; Bill, in Tom Carstens' HWM-Chevrolet "Stovebolt" leads out of Turn 4 at the 7th Pebble Beach races, April 22, 1956. Following are Ernie McAfee in Bill Doheny's Ferrari 121LM, Phil Hill in John von Neumann's Ferrari 860 Monza, Carroll Shelby in Dick Hall's Ferrari 750 Monza, Pete Woods in his D-Type Jaguar, and Bob "Gus" Wittke in his Austin Healey.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ That's pretty funny.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

There are more Colt 1911's in this thread than cars. I think everyone on pg3 has one. Except C-96 Mauser man. I love C-96 Mausers.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

mavric_ac said:


>


son of a.....


I'd a never caught that .... you sneaky bastid.


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

Love this thread. Here are some from the Dope Shizz thread over in Aviation and Space


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

sweet thread!

needs more vintage girls :shifty:


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

CJ318 said:


> sweet thread!
> 
> needs more vintage girls :shifty:


 your wish...




























































































And these folks lived there all year long


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

:screwy::sly:

another wish....

Dude! WTF? Delete the first 3 pics so this doesn't get locked! Since when have you been allowed to post titties and shiit on here? :thumbdown::facepalm:


edit...not even nice titties or ass....SMH


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Marilyn Monroe and about a jillion troops in Korea 

1941. At this point she really realized she'd made it


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Seatbelts anyone?



It's a Packard


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

You can pretty much always tell a Packard by its distinctive radiator shell. We had one of their trucks at a show a couple of years ago that had a 600:1 differential for pulling stumps.


----------



## Mooosman (Jul 28, 2009)

audifans said:


> Marilyn Monroe and about a jillion troops in Korea
> 
> 1941. At this point she really realized she'd made it



I think you mean 1951.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

audifans said:


> Marilyn Monroe and about a jillion troops in Korea
> 
> 1941. At this point she really realized she'd made it





Mooosman said:


> I think you mean 1951.


Well of course you are right.

I guess the pic sort of scrambled my brain, she did have that effect on a few people, including the Kennedy's























> 18 Feb 1954, South Korea --- 2/18/1954- Korea: The power of a woman.* Over 10,000 GI's turn out to hear and see Marilyn Monroe as the bosomy blonde makes an appearance in Korea, February 16th.* Not since President Eisenhower made his pre-inaugural visit has there been such a turnout for a celebrity. The serviceman traveled from all points of the Korea peninsula to get a look at the movie queen.












> 1956, London, England, UK --- *Creating a minor riot on opening night of her husband's play in London,* actress Marilyn Monroe was the center of attention among the audience viewing Marilyn, in a revealing dress, turns to look back, as she sits with playwright Arthur Miller, (left), and Sir Laurence Olivier, (right), with whom she is currently making a movie.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

I have nothing else to add other than I'm thrilled this thread has caught on so much. 

Well done, TCL. :beer:


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

Awesome thread.

Here are some historic photos of Phoenix:
Rockologist near Papago Park, 1920's









Lots of Phoenix area stuff here:
http://webclipart.about.com/od/placephoto/l/blaz1.htm










This is 1945, about 2 miles from where I currently live: 









Tempe Motel: 1943









Roosevelt Dam: 1930









Central Ave: 1940s









Arizona Biltmore: 1929


















Phoenix, 1920s


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

Couple more:
1900's central Phoenix:









Same view a few years ago:


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

Let's try and keep this car related since this is the Car Lounge. 


.....still waiting for that fool to delete those gross titties and ass.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

[URL=http://img687.imageshack.us/i/utennavnbx.jpg/]


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

G60toR32 said:


> Let's try and keep this car related since this is the Car Lounge.
> 
> 
> .....still waiting for that fool to delete those gross titties and ass.


eh... I've been fine with the "vintage" photos of all type

did you report the post?

Just ask them to delete the posts and not lock the thread

I'll do so now.

I do love this shot, by the way


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

Got my vote for BEST THREAD EVER


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

Arapaho said:


> eh... I've been fine with the "vintage" photos of all type
> 
> did you report the post?
> 
> ...


No not at all, mods don't like things going off topic and have a tendency to lock threads that do. To ensure that doesn't happen, seeing as this thread has been extremely well received and has seen great participation, we should police our own. 

For the record, I had to right click, save as... the beach assault/Star Wars one.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Then I'd suggest the first order of business is reporting the above post you mentioned.

And I did

and yes, I think I've seen more than enough battle wackiness (a lot of it was on wheels, though)


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

1912 Packard


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Here is Frank Lloyd Wright's Phaeton with an overturned delivery truck.









_Quote, originally posted by *wis history* »_Frank Lloyd Wright's 1929 L29 Cord Phaeton automobile and an overturned Choles Floral Company delivery truck, driven by Frost Choles, at an accident scene at Lakeview north of Oregon, Wis


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Speaking of battlefield shots.

I must have missed this impromptu stage setup pic

really captures a mood



mavric_ac said:


>


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bazooka said:


> Hickory, PA teenagers in the early 1940's


good lord how big is that picture? hahaha it took like 5mins to download the whole picture. 

Keep em coming...


pretty cool picture right here...


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

G60toR32 said:


> good lord how big is that picture? hahaha it took like 5mins to download the whole picture.
> 
> Keep em coming...
> 
> ...


all right already.... heh

I'll reload...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

G60toR32 said:


> Let's try and keep this car related since this is the Car Lounge.
> 
> 
> .....still waiting for that fool to delete those gross titties and ass.





G60toR32 said:


> No not at all, mods don't like things going off topic and have a tendency to lock threads that do. To ensure that doesn't happen, seeing as this thread has been extremely well received and has seen great participation, we should police our own.
> 
> For the record, I had to right click, save as... the beach assault/Star Wars one.


Does it really bother you that much? it's not in a sexual sense, it's part of Woodstock. it's sad that any sort of nudity no matter the context bothers people. This thread isn't going off topic in a bad way and it is still staying on topic too (the topic is old photos, and that's what it's stayed at). Why cause a ruckus because you can't handle it?


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

I was busting balls haha at least it had a car in it.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Couple more










1940's Hendersonville, PA mechanics



















Roscoe


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Bazooka said:


> all right already.... heh
> 
> I'll reload...


Nice.... nice cars for teens, also


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

a little bit of fashion... a little bit of car


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> Does it really bother you that much? it's not in a sexual sense, it's part of Woodstock. it's sad that any sort of nudity no matter the context bothers people. This thread isn't going off topic in a bad way and it is still staying on topic too (the topic is old photos, and that's what it's stayed at). Why cause a ruckus because you can't handle it?


Regardless of the content ( how / why the pictures came about), it's still inappropriate for the website. VMG tries to keep the site safe for work & family friendly. Nudity of any kind isn't safe for work nor does it fit the purposes of the website. 

So please, keep it clean. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## GrammatonCleric (Nov 5, 2006)

This thread is so awesome!


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks

having seen a thread locked because of a nipple slip from under a set of mardi gras beads (after 50 some odd pages), it's best to stay off the nude scene as stated above. And the forum rules give us those guidelines as well.

So carry on with the vintage materials...






























> Building Grandma's First Indoor Bathroom
> 
> 1947 Photo by August Katrencik of his brother Joe as he helps convert his parent's side porch into their first indoor bathroom. Looking on is niece Jeanne Godish.














> Hendersonville PA: Uncle Roe The Squirrel Hunter
> 
> Rudolph Katrencik album. Late 1930's or pre-war.


Note:

Not my uncle!!!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Balderdash said:


> having seen a thread locked because of a nipple slip from under a set of mardi gras beads (after 50 some odd pages), it's best to stay off the nude scene as stated above.


I think the other content in the thread has a serious bearing on it as well. This is easily an epic thread- the mods aren't *******s and enjoy it as much as we do and won't just lock it for a nipple slip. I'm all for following the rules but the spirit and letter are two different things. No one else is making a big deal of it. Just sayin'.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll just import this from another thread

May this thread thrive and not crash...'nuff said




Qaabus said:


> When: 1937
> Speed: between 90 and 150 km/h
> Result: 6 weeks in hospital
> 
> ...


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

few Pittsburgh vintage photos with trolley pics


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Certainly a different age and a different mood


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

>


excellent shot:thumbup:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Terandyne said:


> Certainly a different age and a different mood


What was the POS the wife was driving?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> What was the POS the wife was driving?


based on the interior dash/clock and fat fenders...

I'm guessing a '48 Chevy Fleetmaster


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

VDub2625 said:


> What was the POS the wife was driving?


A 1941 Chevrolet coupe, similar to this '41 Chevy sedan:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Actually I'll revise that to even earlier... 41 or so chevy

the fender fatness started at the hood hinge not after it










edit: dammit.. Larry beat me to it while I was hemming and hawing.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

pretty much similar interior all thru those years it looks to be

or at least close


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Fun that they'd use a Chevy, especially an 18 year old one (18 back then must have been an eternity!). I'm always curious to see what car they use when they make a comparison like that


----------



## 251 (Nov 15, 2004)

TopDown_ said:


> 1912 Packard


That is a nice interior. :thumbup:


----------



## ColdAccord (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

renault bullnose or Torpedo


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Roscoe... the motorcycle rider

40's


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Love that shot!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Helluva ride in the back seat!



1921 Singer Ten


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

Subscribed. 
I'll dig something up when I get the chance.
opcorn:

:beer:
G


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

My grandfather's cousin - Buster Warke


----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

bump for a great thread.

BKM


----------



## gato77 (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

epic thread is epic, I've added so much to my collection.


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)




----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

any more WWII ones?

BKM


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

^ yessss, love that vintage F1!! :thumbup:

Long Beach GP 1981, Andretti



Long Beach GP 1981, Villeneuve



Matra Simca



Prost McLaren MP4/2



de Angelis 95T



Villeneuve 312T5 (for those of you who don't know, 79-82 had really goofy front wings because they were ground effects cars)



Senna McLaren MP4/7





a young The Stig watching and being inspired...





Patrick Depailler Tyrrell



Francois Cevert Tyrrell



Senna testing the MP4/5B



the days back "when men were men" were apparently also the days of functional short pants with high waistlines.



Senna pumping his fist in the legendary MP4/4



Senna Lotus 99T in 1987, the year in between the John Player Special Lotus and Marlboro McLaren



Senna & Berger, MP4/7



Senna & Gugelmin



Powered by Honda 



Alan Jones getting a little sideways



Derek Daly & Jacques Laffite 1982



M1 Procar Brands Hatch



1988



daily driving a turbo F1 car and living in a castle, I think I've dreamt about this



If anyone has any vintage F1 pics please post :thumbup:


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Arapaho said:


> I do love this shot, by the way


Jo Bonnier at LeMans in a Porsche 718RSK if I'm not mistaken. Awesome pic! Thanks for posting! :thumbup:


----------



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)

This thread is full of win.
Not that I lived during these years. The farther back you go the cooler it gets.

Girls knew how to dress back than.
Brunette is a cutie x10:thumbup:


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

fetah said:


> This thread is full of win.
> Not that I lived during these years. The farther back you go the cooler it gets.
> 
> Girls knew how to dress back than.
> Brunette is a cutie x10:thumbup:


 I agree .. girls knew how to dress in years before. 


Anyone notice the guy barefoot?  Smart-cookie walking on the paint. Pavement is probably hot.

Mr. T on the right before or after? ;P


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

> Pittsburgh PA 1953 Pennsylvania Railroad Station
> 
> Photo by Joe Katrencik of his family - wife Helen, daughter Cathy and son Joey. Though the station is still there, Amtrak passengers don't exit through these magnificent arches to a grand view of the city as my grandparents did, but instead are directed downstairs to the basement where they exit to deteriorating concrete columns.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Fall River, MA, 1910s- old City Hall, North Main St.








Wonder if that's one of the city's Bordens or Durfees driving the car- pretty rare back then! With the electric trolleys and horse-drawn carriages sharing the roads too.

Opposite direction, ca. 1910:








Same view, ca. 1960:








ca. 1970s, in delcine:








Same view, today:
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&c...=3-OiRcFYiTReodhJrJkDKA&cbp=12,212.6,,0,-0.18

National bank, with traffic officer:









Quecechan River, now completely covered over:









Library ca. 1910, still standing:








1960s:








(what is that pink car?)

YMCA, 1910:









Cotton Centennial, 1911: celebrating 100 years of mills in the city. Within 20 years the city would start it's long decline:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Then









Now
http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=fr&ie...=v5yZUQxJPPBQGd9w78qdxw&cbp=12,173.25,,0,2.25


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

pink car above?

'57 Studebaker Silver Hawk, I presume


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LhW (Jun 26, 2001)

Awesome images. Thanks for taking the time to share these. I recognize a few from Shorpy. You can search for cars. Here is the link:

http://www.shorpy.com/


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Arapaho said:


> pink car above?
> 
> '57 Studebaker Silver Hawk, I presume


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> Thanks! :thumbup:


And it does look like they made it in pink


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)




----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Fantastic thread.

This was me a mere 30 some years ago.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## not_a_chick_car (Nov 28, 2008)

One of my favorites from the 60s. This is EJ Potter a childhood role model for me.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Arapaho said:


> pink car above?
> 
> '57 Studebaker Silver Hawk, I presume


Actually I think the pink one in the photo is a simple "Hawk." I am pretty sure all the cars that were actually branded Silver Hawk had contrasting fins. The lower trimlines(Power Hawk, Flight Hawk and Sky Hawk) all lacked fins entirely. The last year of this style Hawk lost the "Silver" moniker, the smaller displacement V8s, I6 and the contrasting fins IIRC.

It's a shame that a lot of the 50s photos are in Black and White. Fifties cars often had very ambitious paint schemes that often don't survive on restored examples. One of Studebaker's most popular schemes was Salmon and Grey(they grey was similar to the one offered on first gen. TTs).

Then there was this, the "Lemon Lime" scheme that accounted for nearly a third of Studebaker President Speedster production:








Yes, the interior is diamond patterned mustard colored leatherette.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

GTurboI said:


> +1


Warning! Might lead to a cognitive disconnect (since I don't think Saabs were sold in the US in the mid-60's?): Death Valley (CA) 1965 











It's me on the door! Note the hammock inside the car. When I was taking a nap, my parents would put me in the hammock and keep on driving. Safety much?


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

IC AI said:


> Warning! Might lead to a cognitive disconnect: Death Valley (CA) 1965 (since I don't think Saabs were sold in the US in the mid-60's?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure Saab has been in the US market virtually the whole time they have been a car company.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Kurt Vonnegut managed the first Saab dealer in the USA on Cape Cod, which opened in 1958.

http://www.saabhistory.com/2007/04/15/saab-cape-cod-kurt-vonneguts-dealership/
http://www.inthesetimes.com/article/1726/


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

IC AI said:


> Warning! Might lead to a cognitive disconnect (since I don't think Saabs were sold in the US in the mid-60's?): Death Valley (CA) 1965
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo. Do you know if it was taken at Furnace Creek? I drove through DV in the summer of '77 in my new Scirocco, and stopped at Furnace Creek. It was awesomely hot there...about 117F that day. Several plastic panels inside my VW warped on that ride.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

> women sunbath at the Hollywood Beach Trailer Park in Hollywood, Florida in 1953. Photo by Charles Barron.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

fetah said:


> Brunette is a cutie x10:thumbup:


Yes, the white shorts work well. :facepalm:


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Fantastic thread - I dug up a dias scan I got from my uncle. Hammerfest anno 1975 - I was a toddler back then.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

^

Do I spy a Rover P6 V8 in the lower left corner? Awesome!


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> Kurt Vonnegut managed the first Saab dealer in the USA on Cape Cod, which opened in 1958.



Mmmh, I was wrong. Maybe what my dad said was that there were no Saab dealerships in Saint-Louis MO, where we lived for 6 months? It's a bit late to ask now. 

Don't know whether it was common for Europeans to bring their cars to the US when visiting for a year or so. We came over in the boat France. 

My older brother, whose name you can guess...


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

a1veedubber said:


> ^
> 
> Do I spy a Rover P6 V8 in the lower left corner? Awesome!


Indeed - looks like a RHD, I'm guessing tourists from the british isles. The Rekord is german, and the Fiat(?) with the roof rack is from Finland.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Euro plate in the USA? Must have been a personal import. There weren't as severe restrictions on importing up to the 80s as there are now, gray market imports were common. (well, as I understand it, the restrictions existed but they weren't enforced like they are now)


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

gato77 said:


>


Marvelous photo. You can almost smell the exhaust!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Found these on-line when I was looking for my 356.


----------



## Dougs951 (Jan 2, 2011)

My Dad's 1969 Z28 around 1977, he sold the car to His friend with the white Camaro, and bought it back from him a few years later.









































The white car is a SS396 and was purchased by the person in the pictures father. He still has the car.


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> Euro plate in the USA? Must have been a personal import. There weren't as severe restrictions on importing up to the 80s as there are now, gray market imports were common. (well, as I understand it, the restrictions existed but they weren't enforced like they are now)


Sorry, I was not being clear. We came for a year to the US from Europe, as my dad had a Fulbright fellowship to support his sabbatical to Wash U. I was wondering whether it was common for people who came to visit the US for an extended period of time to come with their car. Nowadays, you could just fly here and buy one!


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

IC AI said:


> . Nowadays, you could just fly here and buy one!


I see some on occasion. I work at a university, and while not a hot bed of foreign students, every once and a while I see something nifty. There is currently a diesel Pajero on Jamaican plates and a High Lux crew cab on Costa Rican plates on campus. It is not too uncommon to see Euro RV's on the interstate headed to clog up the roads at national parks.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## lokee (Jul 2, 2008)

This is an awesome thread :thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

Someone in here made a request for vintage F1 stuff?.... 

just came across this.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

I :heart: this thread.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

G60toR32 said:


> Someone in here made a request for vintage F1 stuff?....
> 
> just came across this.
> Equinox: Turbo (Part One)


Fantastic vid. here's part deux

Equinox: Turbo (Part Two) from gt4zone on Vimeo.


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## lokee (Jul 2, 2008)

om617952 said:


>


I like the outside front mount :thumbup:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

lokee said:


> I like the outside front mount :thumbup:


oil cooler.


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

> http://didier.theearlab.org/USAC19.JPG


Simply an amazing picture. Looking at these vintage photos really makes you see how different times are now. I always wonder what it would be like growing up in a different generation.


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

Here is a site that has some really cool vintage posters. Take a look, you might find some really cool posters.

http://www.parc.de/v4/index.phtml


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

....so my friend just put up pictures of a house he bought in my club thread on here...so I did a google image search for the "appropriate" congratulations picture and searched for *funny just bought a house* and this comes up......

I don't know wtf one has to do with the other but it belongs in here nonetheless.


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

1961 Teenager Drunk Driving Accidents Scared Straight Film - Funny blooper videos are here


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

G60toR32 said:


>


lol lutz


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## ProStreetDriver (Nov 28, 2010)

Excellent thread! I love seeing all this history. :thumbup:


----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

Amazing thread!!


----------



## stacman (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

I want to personally thank the people that made this thread happen. :beer:


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

This could quite possibly be the best thread to date in the history of the internet. I shall contribute to its lush richness soon.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

I spent over an hour browsing through this thread tonight, some really amazing stuff here people.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

stacman said:


> A bunch of pictures of old newspaper clippings


Vintage Photos...not vintage newspaper advertisements.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## ProStreetDriver (Nov 28, 2010)

Steve McQueen


----------



## powderhound (Aug 6, 2001)

First "Bookmobile", Prince-Edward-Island, ca. 1933










_From 1933-1936, Prince Edward Island was the site of a demonstration project to establish a regional library system, funded by the Carnegie Corporation of New York. $60,000 US was donated to hire staff, purchase books and materials, in an effort to entice communities to commit to reading and support a library building in their area._

Charlottetown, PEI 1950's










Barrington St., Halifax, NS 1960


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Philly legend Tony Pizzi. 71 or 72. 










Tony in his Schmidt's sponsored car.










Another philly area driver from the same timeframe, Dave Aloisio. Runs a repair business and machine shop in west chester now.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

San Francisco Golden Gate Park 

Polo field 1920










San Francisco

DeYoung Museum '29










golden Gate '37



























Catwalk into place




























Painting the white stripe










toll collectors 1937










Night before Opening










Opening 1937



















Pedestrian Day Golden Gate 1937


















B-29's over the bridge '46










Rush Hour Commute on the Golden Gate 1962










Golden Gate Road Race 

'52-54


















Near Farmer's Market 1947












> Courtesy of the Charles Cushman Foundation


Hotlinked by permission and granted access to copyrighted materials

http://webapp1.dlib.indiana.edu/cus...rancisco"&page=1&pagesize=20&display=thumbcap

Check it out and be prepared to spend a whole lot of time there


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Bodacious said:


> Golden Gate Road Race
> 
> '52-54


Interesting cars there


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

@Bodacious

Best first post, ever! :thumbup:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

I really like those SF pics :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

hushypushy said:


> I really like those SF pics :thumbup::thumbup:





Bodacious said:


> Golden Gate Opens '37
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Seabird said:


> @Bodacious
> 
> Best first post, ever! :thumbup:


absolutely


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, everyone

Nice Thread.



I had fun with that and San Fran has a rich history to draw on.

All the parks. I almost forgot about this shot.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Bodacious said:


>


interesting, paved with bricks (?) on the side of the road. I'm guessing that was to provide more grip for parallel parking?


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

powderhound said:


> Charlottetown, PEI 1950's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The top photo contains a 1963 Chevrolet sedan, and the Beetle is a '68, which would place it no earlier than late '67, and the bottom photo shows a 1962 Chevy sedan crossing the intersection, likewise placing its timeframe in the late-1961-forward area. I date photos by the cars.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

I like this shot

I like this car


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

1986 Manx Rally on the Isle of Man










1985 Nor'wester Rally, Capitol Forest, near Olympia, Washington, USA. "Scanned from the original Kodak Ektachrome slide in 2010. Nikormat FT, Nikkor 200mm f4 lens, manual focus"


4WD RX-7 - Rod Millen and John Bellefleur by prorallypix, on Flickr


1981 Car Craft Street Machine Nationals by bcmacsac1, on Flickr


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

awesome post about the Golden Gate bridge....

one question...why did the toll collectors have guns?


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Deltac said:


> one question...why did the toll collectors have guns?


Have you seen The Godfather?


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Lifting some shots from a photographing history page about Hammerfest

Opel GT









Mercedes (Y-30)









Nissan Pickup









Unimog









Toyota Crown









Ford?









Ambulance









Moar













































DUI









This is a shot from a garage my uncle later would manage









The blue Passat to the left I remember very well









Park, in the center of town


















Some hippies









Waiting for the ferry









Fish - coldstorage









Snowproblem?









Deauphine









17th of may parade









A real Rat









More ferry lines


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

fantastic stuff on this page


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

gas prices.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Spraying DDT

Santa Monica '40's


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

barry2952 said:


> Found these on-line when I was looking for my 356.


Is/was that your car?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

chucchinchilla said:


> Is/was that your car?


Not that I know of. However, with only 250 Cabrios made in 1955, anything is possible. Cabs are much more rare than Speedsters and Coupes.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> Have you seen The Godfather?


:laugh: They're waiting for Sonny!


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Southern California L.A.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

vintage cars but not really photo
thought i would share it :thumbup:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Kind of vintage. This is my car in 1966, when the last owners bought it. Look at the reflection on the side of the car.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Maserati A6 GCS PF Coupe 1954 #2059 Luigi Musso*


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

another L.A. filling station


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Chicago Police


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Australian version of my '33 Continental Flyer.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Palm Springs Airport. Medi-vac plane


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

> Kalakaua Ave., Honolulu, Hawaii, 1967
> 
> A cream 1955 Chevy Bel Air with surfboards in tow is braking as it crosses Lewers St. on a green arrow. The Ala Moana Building's "Top of Waikiki" rotating restaurant can be seen above and behind the distinctive Bank of Hawaii / Galleria tower.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

50's


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

I keep pestering my Dad to scan all of his old letters and car-related photos. He owned a few 356s and Cobras back in the '60s. I need to get a scan of his letter from Enzo talking about my Dad's Cobra- along with photos of the Cobra at the Ferrari factory. Here's what I've got at the moment:

His BRG 289 in California.









His dark blue metallic 289 in Italy 









Blue one in Northern California









His 356 somewhere in California









In the same area, IIRC









Me and my Mom in my Father's BRG '37 MG TF









Our '69 K5 in the Cascade Range in Oregon.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

More San Fran

A little color photography brings some of this area alive

Seal Rocks and Cliff House



















Beach below Cliff House and Sutro Forest '53










Telegraph Hill










Broadway West from Grant '57










Golden Gate in Fog '57










Lincoln Zephyr at Golden Gate '58



















Ford at Presidio










Palace of Fine Arts














> Courtesy of the Charles Cushman Foundation


Hotlinked by permission and granted access to copyrighted materials

http://webapp1.dlib.indiana.edu/cus...rancisco"&page=1&pagesize=20&display=thumbcap

Check it out and be prepared to spend a whole lot of time there


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

^ Speaking of Lincoln


'38 Lincoln 3 window coupe


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Balderdash said:


>


Love this shot in Honolulu


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Bodacious said:


> '72 Sydney, Australia



Nice....


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Date Grove between L.A. and Vegas

Early '50's


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

L.A. 1927

Pico Street Viaduct


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Everything here is terrific, but special danke schoens for the v. nice pictures of Zephyrs. They're so pretty, and so under-celebrated. Landmark automobiles.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

This thread is the reason why I take random photographs of parking lots and car dealers on occasion. My wife thinks I'm really weird - but I have to just show her this to explain why. 

Great stuff.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

100 block of Broadway. Downtown L.A.

1920


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Iconic location in Los Angeles
1954


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Love this shot!


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> This is the local VW dealer in town, based on the cars ca. 1987. Notice this Porsche as this was a VW and Audi+Porsche dealer


Ha! My father painted that dealership in 1988/9.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like fun to me


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

L.A. City Jail 1920


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

I picked up a Kodak 35 RF rangefinder camera from 1946 a few months ago and just ran my first roll of film (1940s-style Tri-X 400) through it this last weekend, so I should have the prints before next week. 

The subject matter: The 1915 Ridge Route over Tejon Pass between Los Angeles and Bakersfield, the 1933 Ridge Route Alternate in Piru Gorge just south of Pyramid Lake (check out pages 10 and 11 of the "Old Roads" thread listed in my sig for more information plus modern-day photos on those), and the (still operating) circa 1950s soda fountain that I work at in South Pasadena. 

So, not exactly vintage photos, but vintage subject matter shot on vintage-style film with a vintage camera — I'll post them up once I've got scans.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Entwerfer des Audis said:


> So, not exactly vintage photos, but vintage subject matter shot on vintage-style film with a vintage camera — I'll post them up once I've got scans.


For the good of the forum, you must do this soon.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2003)

Barefoot_ said:


> Date Grove between L.A. and Vegas
> 
> Early '50's


That looks like Iraq, along the Tigris.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Another Lincoln Zephyr shot


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Kar Krusher



> Automobile being crushed in "Kar Press" at wrecking-recycling yard in Lynwood, Calif., 1972


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Blunderbuss said:


> Kar Krusher


Hey man! Yer crushin' a $25,000 car! Whuttaryuh, NUTZ???:laugh:


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## GrammatonCleric (Nov 5, 2006)

Like the old racetrack thread, this is one of the very best of TCL.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

another L.A. shot

'65


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

I'm not sure if the iconic Mercedes Benz SLR transporter called *Blue Wonder* has been posted yet?





























:thumbup: *...and some NOT so vintage pics of this vintage transporter!*


----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

Not sure who the person in the photo is, but I used to own the house in the background.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

(sorry if some of these may have been posted already!)


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Zephyrs really are beautiful!


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

October 16, 1943 (Los Angeles)








A 'Long Tom' gun rolls through the streets of Broadway in the War Chest parade.


November 12, 1944 (Los Angeles)








Members of the California State Guard, riding in trucks, are shown passing in review before the crowds in front of City Hall at the Armistice Day parade held in Los Angeles.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Herp Derp? or ^_^?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

L.A. auto show


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

overheating


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

JimmyD said:


>


 Always have to "boo" this one due to fakeness, but otherwise nice. :thumbup:


----------



## DubbersReject (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodacious said:


> More San Fran
> 
> A little color photography brings some of this area alive
> 
> Seal Rocks and Cliff House


wow has this changed... i ate at the cliff house last year (same location different building iirc)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

JimmyD said:


>


OMG, Gordo!


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Chinatown early '50's





















Clearwater, Florida

Fairlane Victoria Ford

'56


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

G60toR32 said:


> Vintage pics? Anyone? The more I see the more I get into the photos.
> 
> Feed me.
> 
> I'll kick this snowball rolling....


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Infinity jet car at Bonneville in '62


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

101 Hollywood Freeway 

1965


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

> 1960
> 
> Riverside & Fletcher Dr
> 
> from the Red Car Property looking toward Atwater and Glendale


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Off road racing in Ontario
1974


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

BumpSteer said:


>


I wish we still had gas stations like this around.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

stascom said:


> Some sick photos in here  :thumbup:
> 
> I really want a bigger one of these:


I am about 99% sure that this is the Colonge Cathedral in Colonge, Germany. Obviously, this was many years ago, but this is one place that you just do not forget visiting. 

Can anyone confirm/deny this?

EDIT:

Link with some other photos of the Church: http://www.webbaviation.co.uk/deutschland/cologne-cathedral.htm


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Yes, that is the great cathedral of Cologne. When I was there in the early eighties, we walked over to the left-front corner of the facade to see the (still there) brickwork temporary repairs done to it after a bomb exploded close by. You can see the damage in the photograph; it's at the base of the nearest spire. The allied bombers had been instructed to avoid hitting the cathedral, and despite the devastation of the surrounding area the crews somehow managed to not hit the priceless landmark except for that one bomb. 

BTW, Cologne was the worst city I've ever had to drive an automobile in. The streets are medieval in layout, and thusly are like a "plate of spaghetti", with no rhyme or reason, and they're all one-way, or so it seemed, and narrow as a garden pathway. Beautiful city, just leave the car at home. :laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

If you really look, EVERYTHING but the cathedral is destroyed (see: bridge), its amazing and F-ing lucky it survived the bombardments :thumbup:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> The Coronado Apartments @ 115 Bellevue Ave. N., c1920 — Seattle, Washington.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Bonnie Brae 1955 (Denver?)


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Groucho Marx and his 1930 Packard










Clark Gable and his 1935 Duesenberg


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

Blunderbuss said:


> Bonnie Brae 1955 (Denver?)


No way. Not with palm trees in the background! We do have a neighborhood named Bonnie Bray.
Great pic. If that guy would do that today he would be facing an OSHA fine.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Bigtree said:


> No way. Not with palm trees in the background! We do have a neighborhood named Bonnie Bray.
> Great pic. If that guy would do that today he would be facing an OSHA fine.


oops ... my blunder

off a site from Eagle Rock, Colorado

Should be Bonnie Bray in Los Angeles, California




Speaking of Eagle Rock in the 1920's


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

> Bill Diederich bought this 1927 Buick touring sedan after WWII for $40.00. He and two friends, Lewis Tusken and Frank Elliott, spent the summer touring Northern Wisconsin. Bill sold the Buick that fall for $140.00.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Mercedes doing destructive testing



> "Few people are aware that at the Sindelfingen test center numerous tests were commissioned by the German Ministry of Transport between 1962 and 1968 to design and test the roadside guard rails still in use today in Germany. The photos show a Mercedes-Benz truck colliding with one of the many different crash barrier systems tested." And from BLB's own experience give me a concrete retaining wall anytime if you want to stop a truck crossing over a motorway in a crash...far better than rails or wires,,


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Photograph of the contract-signing for the sale of Lincoln Motor Car Company to the Ford Motor Company in 1922. Seated, at left is Edsel B. Ford, on the right is Wilfred Leland. Standing behind Edsel is Henry Ford, his father, and to his side is Henry Leland, Wilfred's father and founder of Lincoln. Ford and Leland had been business associates in the early days, but had split up and disliked each other immensely.  Henry Leland was kept on as titular director of the Leland production facility until one day he was fired by Ford. Leland refused to leave his office, and had to be carried out, seated in his office chair, by security officers. Theirs is a great story of power, genius, and grudges that wouldn't die.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

vwlarry said:


> Henry Leland was kept on as titular director of the Leland production facility until one day he was fired by Ford. Leland refused to leave his office, and had to be carried out, seated in his office chair, by security officers. Theirs is a great story of power, genius, and grudges that wouldn't die.


Yet another fascinating story. Thanks, Larry. :beer:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Portland, Oregon

4th and Yamhill

1939


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Tallullah Motor Company shows off the 1930 Ford

Louisiana


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

California roads










> the first paved road to make the rugged descent from Mountain Spring to the desert floor of the Imperial Valley. The completion of this narrow road represented a quantum leap in the ease of getting from San Diego to points east. Prior roads were little more than Indian paths converted into wagon roads. In fact, one toll road built in the 1850s and replaced by the paved road had slopes up to 30%.


In-Ko-Pah Gorge above

Mountain Spring grade US 80 in 1938 below


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

This is a badass thread. :thumbup:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

wantacad said:


> This is a badass thread. :thumbup:


x2

1939


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

AMC Delivery in the snow


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

> The car originally built for the Topper movie was a 1936 Buick Roadmaster chassis with a custom body by the coachbuilding firm of Bohman & Schwartz of Los Angeles, CA.
> The car still exists today in slightly modified form on a Chrysler chassis from the '50s.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

> Automobiles Inaugurating the Holland Tunnel
> The first wave of automobiles drive two abreast through the recently completed, 8,371-foot Holland Tunnel in Manhattan. The tunnel's designer, Clifford M. Holland, travels in one of the lead cars.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Formula Two hillclimb


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

IN!:thumbup: awesome thread...makes me bitter toward the way things are now though


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

detroit auto garage


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

Entwerfer des Audis said:


> I wish we still had gas stations like this around.


If it matters, its still there, under
Atlantic
Richfield
C
O.


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

Blunderbuss said:


> Bonnie Brae 1955 (Denver?)


90057


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

Bazooka said:


> 101 Hollywood Freeway
> 
> 1965



wow! I live mere blocks away....albeit 40+ yrs later


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

racing at vallelunga 60's









50's Fiat Topolino









60's 









Tourists


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)




----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

1966-1967









1972









1973









1976


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

I like this shot


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Bodacious said:


> I like this shot


What plate is that?


----------



## Mulyani (Feb 28, 2011)

very nice, i like this shot .....


----------



## Mulyani (Feb 28, 2011)

what can i do for you


----------



## mk2marine (May 17, 2010)

vintage photos make me laugh people are silly


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Heading to the NY boat show in 1961


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

My wife's family pictures... Anyone can identify the car in the middle of the picture?








TIA!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

IC AI said:


> My wife's family pictures... Anyone can identify the car in the middle of the picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure

'58 chevy bel air, Del Ray or Biscayne


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess to be most accurate with the back decor. No wide V formation

Biscayne


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

fantastic


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

BumpSteer said:


> I guess to be most accurate with the back decor. No wide V formation
> 
> Biscayne


Oh, thanks a lot! Now I am a little confused. I had understood from discussions with people now gone that the car in the picture below was their previous car. Now I am thinking it looks the same?


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

IC AI said:


> Oh, thanks a lot! Now I am a little confused. I had understood from discussions with people now gone that the car in the picture below was their previous car. Now I am thinking it looks the same?



based on the thin stripe under the door handle, the wheel skirt treatment and the back tail section

I'd say this is a '56 pontiac Star Chief/Chieftain in your trailer picture (developed by John Delorean and Pete Estes with "hi horsepower)


----------



## MkIIfreak (May 22, 2007)

1950's near Guilarte Forest, Puerto Rico


----------



## uiringuhamu (Aug 15, 2002)

Phoenix's original light rail!


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

man, I love vintage color photography.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

'56 olds rag top


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Chevrolet Impala concept

1956


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

1955 Ford Concept


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

caught me off guard. i was like, columbus day storm? stateman journal? oh! a fellow oregonian! :thumbup: go ducks! 




Troike said:


> my city Library has some online archives of thousands of local historical photos; found my house in there along with lots of good classic shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

love the old dubs and the girl! we have pictures of my mom that look like that of her with her beetle and with my dad's ss camaro back in the day. gosh, i have to go dig for those now.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Luken's Lake '56


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

> Washington, D.C., banker and bon vivant Eddie Voigt in a pimped-out Abbott-Detroit roadster circa 1920.


heh... seat back is the gas tank!


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

I love that photo! So interesting!

That Shorpy link is fantastic! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

fun in the sun

1941


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Barefoot_ said:


> fun in the sun
> 
> 1941


that is supa high quality.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Barefoot_ said:


> Luken's Lake '56


What is that pseudo-hatchback thing on the right?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I believe that's a Henry J.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

barry2952 said:


> I believe that's a Henry J.


Yep!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Henry J Kaiser's personal Henry J


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I guess it really is the Vagabond (with continental styled exterior) that is shown in that upper pic

no tail lights on the fenders.

cobbled together with left over parts to make a mish mash of a car


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> I believe that's a Henry J.


Could, in theroy, be an Allstate as well. It is a low trim model as it does not have the opening trunk lid. I'm not sure the Allstate's were that low rent.

Edit: Nope, must be a Henry J. All Allstate's had opening trunks


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Henry J base car 

I cannot imagine not having an opening trunk lid.

Access by folding the back seat!

































two Henry J's being loaded on a Pan Am flight 



> About to set new Latin American records for air travel two Henry J's are shown being loaded aboard a Pan American World Airways' cargo 'clipper' at Miami, Florida, for the 5741 mile air journey. Four of the newest autos produced by the Kaiser-Frazer Corporation are being flown to Tiphaine and Co., the K-F distributor in Argentina. The shipment marks the first time that new autos have been flown to Argentina for distribution purposes.


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

GrandMa, standing proudly next to her son's.... well, yet again, I don't know what car that is.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

IC AI said:


> GrandMa, standing proudly next to her son's.... well, yet again, I don't know what car that is.


Buick?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

My wife think's it's an Olds.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

barry2952 said:


> My wife think's it's an Olds.


Your wife

She is right

1960 Olds


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Winter test in Finland


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

i want all these pictures on my hard drive now. Is there a ff plug-in for this? :laugh:


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

DO WANT!!!!


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

A.Wilder said:


> i want all these pictures on my hard drive now. Is there a ff plug-in for this? :laugh:


A lot of people have been asking, not sure if this was posted: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/downthemall/



> DownThemAll is fast, reliable and easy-to-use!* It lets you download all the links or images contained in a webpage* and much more: you can refine your downloads by fully customizable criteria to get only what you really want!


I personally have never used it though, so caveat emptor.



As a photographer, this is a huge fascination for me....people used to just stand right next to the track with a camera!




















and a couple other crazy spectator photos


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

'60 olds with the rocket V8


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

Barefoot_ said:


> Luken's Lake '56


Looks like someone either needs a new gas cap, or some practice at the pump.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

very nice shot

caption sez



> Taken in New Jersey about 1939, my Dad and my sister waxing Dad's pride and joy, a 1938 Dodge sedan


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Four Wheel Drive Demonstration

Washington, D.C. 1928


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Arapaho said:


> Four Wheel Drive Demonstration
> 
> Washington, D.C. 1928


Dude, that is sick.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

LA7VJetta said:


> Dude, that is sick.













lol
:laugh:

I'm assuming the chain at the front is in case something goes wrong.



> Washington, D.C., circa 1928. "Demonstration of Four Wheel Drive truck."* Which, evidently, can go anywhere you pull it*


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

WD-40 said:


> Looks like someone either needs a new gas cap, or some practice at the pump.


That used to come from poorly vented gas tanks and fuel expansion once it comes out of the ground at around 50°.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## AlexVespaTx (Dec 3, 2009)

is it me or on that last picture the car was hotwired..
No key in ignition?


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

AlexVespaTx said:


> is it me or on that last picture the car was hotwired..
> No key in ignition?


I dont think that is the ignition.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That car's been converted to a floor shifter, as was common for hot-rodding. That's the remnants of the column shifter.


----------



## AlexVespaTx (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks guys..


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TErak66 (Nov 10, 2007)

I :heart: this thread. I'm going to try to get some of my family's old photos.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

When service stations... gave some service


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

It's picnic time!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Now, that's a very unusual convertible.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> Now, that's a very unusual convertible.


This one pictured below?

Windows are sure dealt with differently, that's for sure



BumpSteer said:


> It's picnic time!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't get what they do. You can just barely see one on the driver's side rear. Weird.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> I don't get what they do. You can just barely see one on the driver's side rear. Weird.


well it is a convertible

Wind deflectors?

couldn't find any images


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Ohhh wowww, what's this pretty two tone thing?  Sweet looking car!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

:sly:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> :sly:


wtf?


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

LA7VJetta said:


> wtf?


heh




> 1912 Opel Coupe Special "The Egg"


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Terandyne said:


> heh


yeah, but still. wtf. :sly:


----------



## VAB5 (Feb 20, 2000)

Terandyne said:


> egg-zactly


No yolk?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

> Prototypes of Ernst Neumann-Neander from around 1910 showed a rational product interpretation resulting from the designer's influence. One example was the Opel 13/30, a large closed limousine/sedan designed in 1912. This was an early attempt to design a streamlined car and eventually became famous as the 'Opel-Egg'.


I guess next up were streamlined designs that ranged from the mild to the wild

Rumpler Tropfenwagen shown


----------



## oo0afireinside (Apr 8, 2008)

after a good long time of hunting i found a bunch of local vintage pictures of my town
butler pa.
home of the bantam jeep.

im working on getting them all uploaded.


a little preview.
more coming soon


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

oo0afireinside said:


>


Those are really small cars.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## MAPLE SYRUP (Feb 25, 2003)

TopDown_ said:


>



I wonder which one was the nerd out of the bunch :laugh:


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

g60tor32 said:


>


all hail the master


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


>


This is the best shot of the thread! This is OUTSTANDING!!!!!!ic::heart:ic::heart::beer:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Bigtree said:


> This is the best shot of the thread! This is OUTSTANDING!!!!!!ic::heart:ic::heart::beer:


This would have been a shot of TCL members of 1954, if TCL had existed then.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

mitcompressor said:


>




She is VERY pretty!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

A look back at the" filling station"


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Buickboy92 said:


> Ohhh wowww, what's this pretty two tone thing?  Sweet looking car!


:thumbup:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

BumpSteer said:


> This one pictured below?
> 
> Windows are sure dealt with differently, that's for sure


Apparently it's an Austin. I was right, it looks like a screened in porch.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

TopDown_ said:


> A look back at the" filling station"


Once upon a time they were everywhere. I can still hear the sound of the "ding-ding" when a car would pull up to the pumps. (Most of you probably don't know what I'm talking about.)


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I do. My first job was pumping gas and changing oil at my uncle's Milt's Standard station on 8-mile in Detroit. Self-serve didn't exist at that time.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

J-Tim said:


> She is VERY pretty!


She is, and I love that look she's giving.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

She is cute.

What kind of pick-up is that? You can see the stick shift knob in the foreground; what's that attached to the steering column?


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Satchel Paige


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> She is, and I love that look she's giving.


:heart:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


>


I'd guess a late 30's Truck with turn signal apparatus on the steering column


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome thread :thumbup:

in


----------



## CosmicTDI (Oct 9, 2005)

vwlarry said:


> Once upon a time they were everywhere. I can still hear the sound of the "ding-ding" when a car would pull up to the pumps. (Most of you probably don't know what I'm talking about.)


I do. I remember as a kid whenever I'd get out of the car at the gas station, I'd jump on the lines to make them "ding."


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)

agree this thread is classic, instantly. A time where men wore suits because it was good dress. The picture up there with the hotrod and four buddies explains everything this thread is about. 

Awesome, wish I lived in that era.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

CosmicTDI said:


> I do. I remember as a kid whenever I'd get out of the car at the gas station, I'd jump on the lines to make them "ding."


There was one down the road from me when I was growing up. They were closed and I rode over it with my bike. i thought, "hmmm...", and dragged it out across the street


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> There was one down the road from me when I was growing up. They were closed and I rode over it with my bike. i thought, "hmmm...", and dragged it out across the street


:thumbup:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## CosmicTDI (Oct 9, 2005)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> Indeed - looks like a RHD, I'm guessing tourists from the british isles. The Rekord is german,* and the Fiat(?) with the roof rack is from Finland.*


You're correct, that is a Fiat 131.


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY5zdnGvT0c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDAK4jBKmow

Long live the MK1 escort.... sick.
This footage is astonishing. listen for a very youthful sounding Murray Walker!


Proof if ever it was needed that cubic inches don't mean a thing.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Speaking of different window treatments


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

> The Municipal Theatre is, for me, today the most beautiful building in Rio de Janeiro. Has not been reopened after retirement, but what is out there is something of a luxury, beauty and sophistication unique to this city formerly wonderful. Looking at today, and not before, if they have a better idea of what it meant these gentlemen and beautiful ladies in their very graceful staircase, while extending the chauffer's cap. Very chic.
> 
> The picture reeks of production, see the lighting inside and behind the Simca. As well as gestures posed for the extras. It would have been material for the dissemination of Simca? I do not know, but it's a hell of a picture.


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Stumbles across this while looking for Surf music.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Arapaho said:


> Speaking of different window treatments



They had Asians back then??? 





I'd like to know where that pic is from at the very top of the page. Somewhere in CO, perhaps?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

You know you're old when you consider your pictures "vintage".

Our Prom car. I'm sure I've told the story of that car.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

Terandyne said:


>


Is this on the Coast Route (now California 1)? That looks like an expansion joint for a bridge, and the cliffs look quite similar to those on CA 1.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

They look like train or trolley tracks.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

barry2952 said:


> They look like train or trolley tracks.


I can't believe I didn't notice that. :facepalm:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Terandyne said:


>


Loving the '49 Cadillac with its "sombrero" wheel covers muchly. :thumbup:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Is that bungee strap holding up the fender skirt or is the strap holding something down on the back of the car? Fender skirt? When was the last car produced with a fender skirt? My '77 Town Car was the last of the big Lincolns that had them.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

barry2952 said:


> Is that bungee strap holding up the fender skirt or is the strap holding something down on the back of the car? Fender skirt? When was the last car produced with a fender skirt? My '77 Town Car was the last of the big Lincolns that had them.


Probably the early 90's Cadillac Fleetwoods (FWD).


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

lil' thumper said:


>


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

'36 Ford Phaeton



> Perhaps the car was bought in California, or the builder visited CA and got inspired with the looks of the early customs there.
> 
> Its all there. Nash grille, low mounted 1939 Chevy? headlights. DeSoto Ripple bumpers, fender skirts, ripple disk hubcaps and door handles removed...


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Blunderbuss said:


>


This isn't very vintage to my eyes - Gothenburg 2000-ish is my best guess.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

TopDown_ said:


>


The Car Lounge - as it once was.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

another street scene


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

What a beautiful photograph. Ansel Adams perhaps?


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

interesting cutaway of a hudson


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

Kinda blurry but here's a pic of my wife's grandmother standing next to her beloved beetle.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Caption for the above photo: "There's a Ford in my future!"


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

It looks like this guy has Marge Simpson's hair in green. ^^:laugh:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That's funny.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Bigtree said:


> This is the best shot of the thread! This is OUTSTANDING!!!!!!ic::heart:ic::heart::beer:


You beat me to it. That picture is FANTASTIC! I'm guessing fender-sitter is the owner?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Albeezy36 said:


> You beat me to it. That picture is FANTASTIC! I'm guessing fender-sitter is the owner?


Could be.

That's the era I grew up in, and how we dressed. They're probably 5-10 years older. Those guys are probably 65-75 years old now.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

barry2952 said:


> Could be.
> 
> That's the era I grew up in, and how we dressed. They're probably 5-10 years older. Those guys are probably 65-75 years old now.


It's something about the straight crossed legs that tell me he is/was the proud owner. If they could see us gawking now


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

There's a whole bunch of body language going on.


----------



## superawesome (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Not to mention the stance of the car.

The whole pic has attitude mixed with coolness

love it!





TopDown_ said:


>


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well rounded crew too: The people person, the attitude, the goofy lug, and the brain


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Small town color


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

1941

How it was going to the movies back then


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

1928 Four Wheel Drive Demo

different perspective

Washington, D.C.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

1957

Brazil


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

'46 Caddy


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

tatra


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Wonder how using a gas tank as a bumper worked out.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

kowabonga said:


>


Dad?


----------



## Mike_Honcho (Jan 4, 2009)

Albeezy36 said:


> It's something about the straight crossed legs that tell me he is/was the proud owner. If they could see us gawking now


They probably all have looked at this pic one time or another since it was taken (if they still have it) and think to themselves how they would kill to still have that car!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

barry2952 said:


> Wonder how using a gas tank as a bumper worked out.


"Ralph Nader to the courtesy phone please"


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

creative wackiness hits every generation


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> creative wackiness hits every generation


bet that sounds good!


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

some progression pics of our local drag strip here in colorado 

beginning...








i believe in the mid 70's...








current, not sure what the text is all about?










anyone have any old pics of colfax or boulder?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Classic shot


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Larger families back then

This is so typical of how shots were taken. Pop lines the kids up and shoots at high noon or so with blinding light that washes everyone out.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm guessing becuase cameras and film were expensive... taking a picture was an event!


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

mitcompressor said:


>


some of those cars appear to be RHD


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

gonzo08452 said:


> some of those cars appear to be RHD


I'm thinking some of the pics are flipped horizontally


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

My guess as well


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

kasbah said:


> Larger families back then
> 
> This is so typical of how shots were taken. Pop lines the kids up and shoots at high noon or so with blinding light that washes everyone out.


The reason is that a high noon was the only time when there would be enough light to have a decent quality picture taken. Films back then were not as sensitive as they are now. 

Same reason, why there were so few nature documentaries made until late 60s.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

J-Tim said:


> Films back then were not as sensitive as they are now.


Bust out the old Argus brick, some ISO 25 film and set to infinity!


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

The Dubsta said:


> anyone have any old pics of colfax or boulder?


I got my SSN as a kid ( before you got them at birth) at the SS office on Colfax in the mid 80's. That was fun.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

I believe this is Sydney, Australia

1928


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Rockville garage



> Earl Smith (left) and Roger Beane (right) inside
> Brosius Brothers & Gormley garage.


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

Lightnin' said:


> Rockville garage


Is that a 1930's boom box in the right front of the picture?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

those were some paint colors back then


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

The Dubsta said:


> some progression pics of our local drag strip here in colorado
> 
> beginning...
> 
> ...


 Actually, the first one is the mid 70's (note the AMC wagon, Ford Granada coupe and 73/74 Chevrolet pickup). The second one is actually mid 80's (note the 85ish GMC Safari right in the center of the photo and the red Ford Escort in the far background).


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


>


That is an absolutely great shot
:thumbup:


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

a1veedubber said:


> Actually, the first one is the mid 70's (note the AMC wagon, Ford Granada coupe and 73/74 Chevrolet pickup). The second one is actually mid 80's (note the 85ish GMC Safari right in the center of the photo and the red Ford Escort in the far background).


show's you what i know. I was born in the 80's lol.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Once upon a time, car dealerships had a different look and feel to them


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


> That is an absolutely great shot
> :thumbup:


agreed that is a really cool photo! Any story/details behind it?


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

The Dubsta said:


> show's you what i know. I was born in the 80's lol.


 Thats ok. I was a kid in the 80's and I love seeing pictures from back then. Not quite vintage.........yet!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Detroit Electric with tiller steering


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

1960 - Opening of RV40 between Lillesand and Kristiansand (Norway)






I have driven this stretch many many times, and it's only a couple of years ago a new dual carrigeway alternative was opened.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

early mercury


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

I like the shot... probably pretty recent tho


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

I've posted this photo in several Cord threads, but some may be seeing it for the first time, and it certainly is "vintage". The leading car is nothing less than a 1937 Cord 812 supercharged convertible, stripped down to racing trim, in a race run in South Africa in the late forties. It's the only picture I've ever seen of a "racing Cord", and for any Cord buffs, it's pretty cool to see one being run at 10/10ths, as well as being able to see the front suspension at work.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Two more fave vintage/Cord photos...first one is the actress Sonja Heinje posing (obviously quite proudly) with her brand-new '36 Cord 810:










The next, a very fine black-and-white shot of a new 1936 Cord 810, shot on a street in Harlem:


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

^
Wow, that picture is awesome Larry, I have not seen it before. Cord 812 against MG-TC? Talk about polar opposites!

edit: Those Cords ooze class. I love the style of the 30's & 40's and those cars have it in spades.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Mariposa Grove, California


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

Bazooka said:


>


Remember the days you could actually sit on a car without denting it?


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

vwlarry said:


> Two more fave vintage/Cord photos...first one is the actress Sonja Heinje posing (obviously quite proudly) with her brand-new '36 Cord 810:


Did the headlights flip open by themselves, or did you have to do it manually?


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Bigtree said:


> Remember the days you could actually sit on a car without denting it?


Pfff! Who cares if it got dented? Che is clearly showing his disdain for the bourgeois automobile and the middle class dilettantes who owned them. All vehicles should be the property of the State, and thus the People.

If you want a vehicle, then you should join the Party and have one issued to you.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

vwlarry said:


> Two more fave vintage/Cord photos...first one is the actress Sonja Heinje posing (obviously quite proudly) with her brand-new '36 Cord 810:





IC AI said:


> Did the headlights flip open by themselves, or did you have to do it manually?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

> Cord had introduced them on the 810 model in 1936, although their implementation fastened the lamp to the inside of the “lid” and rotated it into place. Operation was much more convoluted, too, as each lamp had to be cranked individually and then switched on.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Once again, this thread has so much win...


Keep them coming everyone!! 
:beer:


----------



## K5ING (Nov 10, 2001)

I just posted an article about Cords (and other cars from Auburn) from a 1949 issue of Popular Science yesterday. Check out the [URL="http://caughtatthecurb.blogspot.com/"]rest of the blog[/URL] while you're there (There's an old ad for a Cord L-29 in there too) Enjoy!


----------



## Jack-the-Tripper (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

IC AI said:


> Did the headlights flip open by themselves, or did you have to do it manually?


Not trying to hijack this thread, but to answer your question, with a bit of trivia factoidal junk thrown in no charge, yes, as shown earlier they cranked into position by two charming little hand-cranks at each end of the dashboard. Very novel. Factoid: Errett Cord owned many companies, including the Stinson Aircraft Corporation, and the retracting mechanism for the Cord's headlamps 
was "borrowed" from the Stinson Tri-Motor passenger plane's wing-mounted retractable landing
lights. This was a company on a very very tight development budget, and they had to be as frugal and efficient as possible. As it turned out, the lights worked perfectly, and the novelty of the little cranks proved irresistible.

Vintage b&w of Stinson Trimotor:


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

^
The first airplane I ever flew in was a Stinson Trimotor very similar to that one. Hell, it may have been that one for all I know! :laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Kissel Kar

1917

(Something is definitely wrong with that wheel... )


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

early T Bird


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

kasbah said:


> Kissel Kar
> 
> 1917
> 
> (Something is definitely wrong with that wheel... )


It's not a vintage photo, but since Kissel cars are NEVER spoken of in TCL until now, I couldn't help myself. The Kissel "Gold Bug" speedster was a celebrity-favorite of the early 1920s. Amelia Earhart owned one, as did the infamous actor Fatty Arbuckle. It was sort of the Lamborghini of its day.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

1923



> "Next to a mountain of ice near Escanaba, Michigan.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

My Great Grandfather...he was a VP at Hudson and later American Motors:










My Grandmother...










An uncle...










My Grandfather:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

PlatinumGLS said:


> My Great Grandfather...he was a VP at Hudson and later American Motors:


What's your great-grandfather's name?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

vwlarry said:


> What's your great-grandfather's name?


Carl Roesch. When he retired, he was actually the director of Customer Quality Assurance at the Kenosha plant of American Motors when he retired after more than 40 years of service with AMC and its predecessor companies.

He first entered the auto business in 1920 with Willys Overland and then joined Hudson in 1924 as a supervisor in the planning department. He joined AMC in 1954 as factory manager of special products division and became director of Customer Quality Assurance in 1960.

I have an excerpt of a newspaper article that states:
“The department is unique in the industry in that its director, Carl A. Roesch has the power to shut down an entire plant or department without consulting management if he feels the quality of Rambler cars is not up to standards. Roesch reports directly and only to George Rommney, AMC president.”

I have the 1964 volume of _Who’s Who Among Auto Executives_ and he is in it…


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

I've come across his name in my studies! Very cool. I was going to ask you if you knew if he had any direct connection with Romney. AMC was such a well-managed company back then. If you have any anecdotal stories or photographic mementos of your great-grandpa's to share, please do. He was present during momentous times for both Hudson, and the new AMC Corporation, plus his tenure with Hudson going so far back...what a gold mine of historical information he must have been.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

vwlarry said:


> I've come across his name in my studies! Very cool. I was going to ask you if you knew if he had any direct connection with Romney. AMC was such a well-managed company back then. If you have any anecdotal stories or photographic mementos of your great-grandpa's to share, please do. He was present during momentous times for both Hudson, and the new AMC Corporation, plus his tenure with Hudson going so far back...what a gold mine of historical information he must have been.


That is really cool!

Unfortunately, we weren't as close and he passed away while I was in elementary. My grandfather (his son) also passed away so any stories come from my grandmother. If I dig something up, I will be more than happy to share.

Please do the same


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Fantastic shot
:thumbup:





kasbah said:


> Kissel Kar
> 
> 1917
> 
> (Something is definitely wrong with that wheel... )


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Very interesting rear spring arrangement. Kind of like the suspension on my '33 Continental, but not.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

barry2952 said:


> Very interesting rear spring arrangement. Kind of like the suspension on my '33 Continental, but not.


I was noticing that too, Barry. The combination of a half-elliptic with a quarter-elliptic "carrier" spring is unusual at least to my knowledge of cars of that time. It would seem, as with your twin-quarter-elliptic setup on the DeVaux, that lateral location of the axle might be a little bit "iffy". Who knows; it could even be the reason why the wooden spokes on the Kissel shattered like that...too much side-loading. Does your car have much rear side-sway? Suspension theory has taken so many weird paths over the years.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

The pins that pins that hold the eyelet of the spring eliminate side to side action because the eyelet is threaded and the shaft is threaded so there's no contact between the spring and the shackle. Another unusual feature of the Continental suspension is that the front transverse spring only has one shackle. The other end is fixed, eliminating the typical "buggy" ride of days past.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

An article on a DeVaux Continental in Hemmings recently mentioned that one-shackle feature. Interesting.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

What month? Hemmings Classic?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Heh... 

Well, while you two sort out your periodical listings, back to the pics with a Rocket V8


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Those workshop pics of Barry's got me to thinking of this one.

Workshop in Whittier California ~ 1910-1912? or so


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

I would just like to thank all the people posting the pictures in this thread, it is easily one of the best threads that has ever been on TCL. I love it. Here are some of my vintage pictures that my father has forwarded to me, I know I have posted a couple before. I will post them in order:

My father with his first fish. The car in the background is my grandfathers 41 Chevrolet, which would have been pretty new at the time. GM vehicles (and Chevrolet's in particular) run in my blood, this car was preceded by a 29 Chevrolet. 










My Grandmother in front of the family company's first truck. I believe that this truck was purchased used and the picture was the very early 1950's










Fast forward to 1958, these are the two new Krantz Brothers trucks. 57 Chevrolet on the left and 58 on the right. These were the first two new vehicles that KB bought. We recently picked up a 57 exactly like the one in this picture and are planning on restoring it to look like the old KB truck. 










This was the Krantz Brothers storefront in 1964ish










In the late 50's my father had his first car, this 1953 Chevrolet Belair. 










A few years later after a stint in the Marines (Semper Fi!!!) my Dads car was this 64 MGB. This is the same driveway the 53 is in, but at a different angle. In the background can be seen my Grandmothers 65 GTO and also some relative's 57 Plymouth Plaza and a 58 Chevrolet. Sadly, where this house is now is a friggin Subway Sandwich store 



















Thats all I have for now, but I know I have tons around. I KNOW everyone wants to see me as a lil' kid wearing godawful 70's clothes and hanging out of a 78 Chevy cargo van!! :laugh:


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

One of my fav's, a Hill Climb in a Parking Garage.



> Banville Garage
> Used once in 1927 for a hillclimb held within the Banville Garage, a new multistorey garage at the end of the Rue Théodore de Banville in the 17th arrondissement of Paris. The Banville garage was completed at the beginning of 1917, and it had six floors linked by a curling ramp, with an exhibition hall and car showroom on the ground floor, and a putting green, three indoor tennis courts, a gymnasium and a restaurant on the sixth floor. To advertise the new building, Robert Benoist, the sales manager, organised the climb over the 600m course with 15 cars taking part. A section of the course ran across the roof, and the walls were lined with sandbags. Times were not recorded to try and prevent things getting too competitive, as it was a long drop from the roof to the street below.












a few random pics I've collected,


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Notice the people in these old pics are all skinny and not obese like people today ?:laugh:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

a1veedubber said:


>


I love those 57/58 Plymouths! :thumbup:


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> I love those 57/58 Plymouths! :thumbup:


 Me too, IIRC that one belonged to one of my Dad's siblings.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, it took a while, but I finally got my photos scanned in. These were shot on Kodak Tri-X 400 film with a Kodak 35 RF from 1946, like this: 










The first group of photos was taken up on the old 1915 Ridge Route back in February. I know the cars give them away as having been taken recently, but the feel is vintage nonetheless. 

Breaking up rocks in Swede's Cut. 





































The edge of Swede's Cut. 










Serpentine Drive. 



















At the site of the View Service Station. 




















These next few were shot in Piru gorge along the Ridge Route Alternate, built in 1933. This is still partially drivable, but the road is eventually blocked, preventing cars from driving right up to Pyramid Dam (which was built over the road beginning in 1968). It is, however, still open to pedestrians and cyclists. These photos were all shot between the barricade and the dam. Here's the road in Google Maps if you're interested. 
































































The face of Pyramid Dam. 














































These last few are from the soda fountain where I work. As you can see, I'm not used to shooting indoors yet! 
















































Hope you enjoyed! I just dropped off a second roll for processing, this time Kodak Plus-X 125 film. I'll have more soon!


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Drag Racing back aways


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

1955 Chevy Police Car in Istanbul


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Just a few random shots found using google...


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Twiggy?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> Twiggy?


heh..'effing hilarious


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

barry2952 said:


> Twiggy?


Could be ic:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

another dealer shot at night


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Driving right up to the plane


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice. Poor-man's Corvette.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)




----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


>


HOLY HELL, what an awesome building!  :thumbup:


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

I have this 5' x 3' print on my wall . .Loved it the first time i saw it back in 1990 .


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Seabird said:


> HOLY HELL, what an awesome building!  :thumbup:


From the 1933 Chicago World's Fair...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Ford Skyliner Assembly Plant


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Wheelstand said:


> Ford Skyliner Assembly Plant


Does anybody know why they stopped making hoods open like this? I love it on my car. It's easier to open and close, and seems safer too.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> Does anybody know why they stopped making hoods open like this? I love it on my car. It's easier to open and close, and seems safer too.


I love them too, it adds a dramatic effect to the car when open that I love. Also you never have to worry about the hood popping open on the freeway.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

Whoa nice!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

1942 woodie in California


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Balderdash said:


>


Check out Ivo, he looks like the root beer float guy at the local five and time. Crazy mother f**ker!

That car never ran quite right though. Something to do with the way the motors spun and the front drive layout resulted in massive positive camber up front making it difficult to control. Gotta love him for tryin' though! :beer:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> From the 1933 Chicago World's Fair...
> 
> *images*


Thank you! :beer:

Does the building still stand? I've tried to Google it, but all I can find are old photos and a few references to the building in articles about the fair itself.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Seabird said:


> Thank you! :beer:
> 
> Does the building still stand? I've tried to Google it, but all I can find are old photos and a few references to the building in articles about the fair itself.


Pretty sure most of the "Expo" buildings are now gone including the Chrysler. Here are a few links that might interest you:

http://www.allpar.com/history/plymouth/world-fair-1934.html

http://books.google.com/books?id=Cz...ld's fair chrysler&pg=PP1#v=onepage&q&f=false

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Century_of_Progress


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

I hope this count too, because the pictures aren't mainly focused on the cars...
Taken by my mother and my grandfather, the silver beetle is his


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Pretty sure most of the "Expo" buildings are now gone including the Chrysler. Here are a few links that might interest you:
> 
> http://www.allpar.com/history/plymouth/world-fair-1934.html
> 
> ...


:beer:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Pretty sure most of the "Expo" buildings are now gone including the Chrysler. Here are a few links that might interest you:
> 
> http://www.allpar.com/history/plymouth/world-fair-1934.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the terrific links. The Century of Progress is especially interesting to me.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

vwlarry said:


> Thanks for the terrific links. The Century of Progress is especially interesting to me.


Yes, that panoramic view in the wikipedia link is exceptionally cool :beer:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

This giant Studebaker is typical of the naive, but still bold and fun, marketing that was born during the Depression years. It burned down some years later at the orders of Studebaker's management, who believed it to be detrimental to the company since it was by then seriously out of date. Today it would be a national monument if it still existed. 










Another giant Studebaker, this one at the '33 Century of Progress in Chicago. It had a movie theatre that seated several dozen people inside. Great vintage stuff.


----------



## merk20vt (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

just found some cool old autocross pics. cheers to the photographer :beer:


Jaguar XKE V-12, sideways through the double gate, Autocross McGuire AFB N.J. 01Sep75 by Belle'sDaddy, on Flickr


Renault R5 (LeCar)Autocrossing, MAFB, 04Jul77 a by Belle'sDaddy, on Flickr


Renault R5(LeCar), Autocross MAFB 04Jul77 b by Belle'sDaddy, on Flickr


Mod.Honda Civic CVCC (Judy James), DVSCC Autocross, 25Jul76 by Belle'sDaddy, on Flickr


Modified VW Beetle Autocrossing 02May76 by Belle'sDaddy, on Flickr


Saab Sonnet II V4, Autocross 02May76 by Belle'sDaddy, on Flickr


'63 Fury III Wagon & '69 427 Corvette, CCA Sprint 28Jun70 by Belle'sDaddy, on Flickr


TR4s, Autocross, 25Jul76 by Belle'sDaddy, on Flickr


Porsche 356, MAFB Autocross 04Jul77 by Belle'sDaddy, on Flickr


Eldon Formula Ford 1600 02May76 by Belle'sDaddy, on Flickr


Me and my Daihatsu, Autocross, OSCC, Kadena AB, Okinawa, 03Dec78 by Belle'sDaddy, on Flickr


Me & '71 Daihatsu 1st Place G Stock, OSCC Autocross, Kadena AB, Okinawa 03Dec78 by Belle'sDaddy, on Flickr


Datsun 240Z, CSCC Autocross, Apr.1977 by Belle'sDaddy, on Flickr


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

i love this thread


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

barry2952 said:


> Could be.
> 
> That's the era I grew up in, and how we dressed. They're probably 5-10 years older. Those guys are probably 65-75 years old now.


The original icy hot stuntaz. 

Love this thread.


----------



## K5ING (Nov 10, 2001)

vwlarry said:


> This giant Studebaker is typical of the naive, but still bold and fun, marketing that was born during the Depression years. It burned down some years later at the orders of Studebaker's management, who believed it to be detrimental to the company since it was by then seriously out of date. Today it would be a national monument if it still existed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Studebaker has always done things in a *BIG WAY*. Look at this pine forest that spells out "Studebaker" at their former proving grounds! They were planted back in 1937.










Caught at the Curb


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Great image.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

What was once simply advertising has become a living monument to a vanished automotive institution. Very very nice.


----------



## TheWinterBeater (Jan 2, 2006)

Where is this and does it still exist? I'm slightly fascinated by the design (and that you can get inside, it appears).


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

It's a German license plate on the VW, I believe.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

TheWinterBeater said:


> Where is this and does it still exist? I'm slightly fascinated by the design (and that you can get inside, it appears).


IIRC that was the centerpiece of the Brussels World's Fair of 1958.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Does it still exist? 

We visited Expo '67 and never thought the cubes would hold up, yet they are thriving rental units, last I read.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

They still look like a pile of shoeboxes in Imelda Marcos' closet to me. :laugh:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

They were not pretty, by any means. I just remember walking up all those stairs that seemed to hang out over nothingness. I was struck how the design allowed for a high degree of privacy. I was very impressionable as a 15 year-old.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

barry2952 said:


> Does it still exist?
> 
> We visited Expo '67 and never thought the cubes would hold up, yet they are thriving rental units, last I read.


Yup, still holding.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

vwlarry said:


> IIRC that was the centerpiece of the Brussels World's Fair of 1958.


Yes, the Atomium. I heard my grandfather visited it during the Expo. I got to visit it in 1990, and now, I think last year, it was renovated.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sure enough!


----------



## bassrocker4God04 (Mar 13, 2011)

Came in to the job for an oil change. Nice!


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yup, still holding.


Is that a Buick Lucerne driving south? :laugh:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a deck of cards from the 1939 World's Fair that I'd be willing to scan, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

The old auto-x pictures and that planted 'STUDEBAKER' forest are very cool :beer:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

barry2952 said:


> I have a deck of cards from the 1939 World's Fair that I'd be willing to scan, if anyone's interested.


I have my great-grandmother's souvenir book from the 1893 Chicago World's Columbian Exposition. It's pretty awesome, including her beautiful note written to my grandmother (her daughter) years later, in 1918. I think my interest in history is hereditary.


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

TheWinterBeater said:


> Where is this and does it still exist? I'm slightly fascinated by the design (and that you can get inside, it appears).


It still very much exists, was recently completely renovated, and last time I was in Bruxelles, I saw that you can even rapell from the top...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

lil' thumper said:


>


She really should be using a wool mit instead of a rag.....ah what the hell.:laugh:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

vwlarry said:


> I have my great-grandmother's souvenir book from the 1893 Chicago World's Columbian Exposition. It's pretty awesome, including her beautiful note written to my grandmother (her daughter) years later, in 1918. I think my interest in history is hereditary.



Have you read Devil in the White City? It was about the 1893 Fair and the events surrounding it, notably a serial killer working the area.

The serial killer parts of the book got too macabre for me, but the stuff with the architects and industrialists who worked on the project was very interesting.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

A load of Studebakers


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

> Feb. 17, 1938: Tear gas drifts from a home in the 1700 block of East 22nd Street as Los Angeles police trade gunfire with barricaded suspect George Farley. The bodies of a deputy city marshal and his helper — shot and killed by Farley as they tried to serve an eviction notice on him — lie in front of the barricaded home. Killed were Deputy Marshal T. Dwight Crittenden and Leon W. Romer, both 60.
> 
> Farley, 55, was wounded five times and captured after police stormed the house. He was later convicted of two counts of manslaughter and ordered to serve 10 to 20 years in San Quentin State Prison.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

1952 San Paulo


----------



## VAB5 (Feb 20, 2000)

I never realized how similar cars from that era look. 



lil' thumper said:


>


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

VAB5 said:


> I never realized how similar cars from that era look.


 Somebody from that era could look at our cars and say the same thing.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

The man who designed so many of today's vintage objects of the past, Raymond Loewy, with one of his magnificent locomotive designs, the S1. 










Another vintage view of Loewy with his S1:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> Somebody from that era could look at our cars and say the same thing.


 Touche


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

VAB5 said:


> I never realized how similar cars from that era look.


 To someone who studies and appreciates those same automobiles, the differences couldn't be more profound and distinguishable. It all depends on the personal lense through which one views the object.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

As much as I love cars I truly dislike the bulbous cars of that era. They, for the most part, seem really unimaginative. Not that today cars are any better.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

barry2952 said:


> As much as I love cars I truly dislike the bulbous cars of that era. They, for the most part, seem really unimaginative. Not that today cars are any better.


 The one true way to appreciate the early postwar cars is when one realizes that they were, at the time of their manufacture, rather bold, yet uncertain, examples of that era's designers and their movement to go to the "next step" in the evolution of automotive design, which was the "envelope" concept of a unified, boxy, "one-piece" concept, that turned completely away from the past era's "assemblage" look of a body perched upon a frame with separate fenders draped over the wheels. When these admittedly often bulbuous, as you put them, cars are viewed from the POV of their era, it's easier to see the often revolutionary ideas that they were incorporating at that time. I used to detest cars like, say, the 1949 "bathtub" Nash, for example, but after I started to study the full story of their almost incredibly innovative design features, they became almost beautiful to me.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

vwlarry said:


> The one true way to appreciate the early postwar cars is when one realizes that they were, at the time of their manufacture, rather bold, yet uncertain, examples of that era's designers and their movement to go to the "next step" in the evolution of automotive design, which was the "envelope" concept of a unified, boxy, "one-piece" concept, that turned completely away from the past era's "assemblage" look of a body perched upon a frame with separate fenders draped over the wheels. When these admittedly often bulbuous, as you put them, cars are viewed from the POV of their era, it's easier to see the often revolutionary ideas that they were incorporating at that time. I used to detest cars like, say, the 1949 "bathtub" Nash, for example, but after I started to study the full story of their almost incredibly innovative design features, they became almost beautiful to me.


 Correct me if I am wrong but I thought that a lot of it has had to do with the manufacturing process where panels could only be stamped in certain way, By making them "round" was the only way to make them rigid enough.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

VAB5 said:


> I never realized how similar cars from that era look.


 and yet a good number of us here can very quickly distinguish the Mercury pretty much in the center of the photo, the Studebaker two cars to the right of the Mercury, a Chevrolet and a Pontiac that is in the center bottom of the pic 

And yes, bulbous and rather anonymous looking all the same 

opcorn: 










the little plymouth in this pic was the car of choice of a girlfriend I had back in El Paso, Texas.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

speaking of bath tubs


----------



## FordTempoFan (Mar 16, 2011)

You've got your sleek Mercury Topaz in the foreground, your Ford lawn mower, and your sporty two door Tempo in the background. Its definitely the 1980s.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Deltac said:


> racing at vallelunga 60's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

FordTempoFan said:


> You've got your sleek Mercury Topaz in the foreground, your Ford lawn mower, and your sporty two door Tempo in the background. Its definitely the 1980s.


 My childhood. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

love this thread. 

one thing never changes - guys always want to take pics of there thinly clad women in front of there cars ... love it!


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)




----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

Some seriously beautiful women in that last post. :thumbup:


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Let's put some names to the people in all those wonderful Hollywood car/star shots above. 

Posing in the satin gown with the Singer roadster is Marilyn Monroe. 

The next two are Clark Gable, first with his Duesenberg SJ, and the second with his Packard V12 roadster. 

The next two I'm unsure of, but the pretty blonde with her foot on the running board of a 1936 Dodge is Anne Sothern. 

The girl-gangs on the motorcycles and washing the '37 Chevrolet I have no idea who they are. 

The platinum blonde posing with the big black 1934 Cadillac town car is Jean Harlow. 

Marilyn Monroe, again, is posing coyly in a 1954 Cadillac convertible. 

The imperious-looking man in the straw hat stepping into his Cadillac sedan is legendary director Erich Von Stroheim. 

Next one, the cute brunette next to a Packard coupe, I don't know. 

Next, a very young Gary Cooper (in cowboy getup) and William Powell pose with "Coop's" now legendary yellow-and-green Duesenberg SJ Derham Tourster. 

The guy with the camper trailer behind a 1933 Cadillac I don't know. 

I don't know who the woman is with the front-wheel-drive Ruxton, but she sure had a nice car. 

The gal with the nice legs in a '40/41 Mercury is unknown to me, too. 

Nice-looking lady stepping out of that 1930 Packard convertible sedan, too, but hellifino who she is. 

The Guido with the babe riding the running board of his MG, dunno either. 

I don't know who the chick is with the dopey hat smiling next to her Packard Clipper, but after seeing these photos, one wonders if today's restorers of classic cars have to deal with all the DENTS inflicted by women's HEELS. :laugh: 

Can't say for sure positive, but it looks like Greer Garson standing on the running board of a 1932 Chevrolet. 

That's Tyrone Power, looking positively mortified in his twee costume, next to his Jaguar XK20 roadster. 

Another Guido in an effete unknown European roadster next...who knows. 

The cute blonde in front the Facel Vega is Debbie Reynolds. 

Next, in black, is the gorgeous Paulette Goddard next to what looks like an early thirties Rolls Royce. 

Then Jean Harlow once again, with her Cadillac cabriolet. (Harlow preferred Cadillacs) 

Can't think of the next one's name, but she's in a beautiful Mercedes Benz 190SL. 

Next is Dinah Shore, wearing a camouflage dress that matches the upholstery of her 1949 Ford. 

The "Jazz Singer" Al Jolson, with his wife, Broadway star Ruby Keeler, in their European-something. The knockoff wheels give it away as European, but I don't know the make fersure. 

It looks like an early Ferrari in the next picture, with some guy in drag standing next to it. 

Robert Stack ("The Untouchables", "Airplane") with his Jaguar XK120 FHC. Hey Bob, watch the shoes on the door panels, eh? 

The great Errol Flynn in his black Auburn Supercharged roadster. 

A Porsche Speedster, with an unnamed actor showing it to a well-known child actor from the fifties...can't remember his name. 

The boy with the homemade pushcar is Jackie Cooper, who in later years turned into Uncle Fester on "The Addams Family".


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

vwlarry said:


> Let's put some names to the people in all those wonderful Hollywood car/star shots above.
> 
> Posing in the satin gown with the Singer roadster is Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> ...


 The last one is Uncle Fester?! :laugh: 

The image file names contain names as well - might help with the ones you didn't get :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

My favorite thread ever. :thumbup:


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Re: Nurburgring 'in car' video... 

Is the camera car a Formula Vee? 

-skinny tires 
-shock mounts


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

*Mosport Canadian Grand Prix 1965*










Jim Halls' Chaparral 










Pedro Rodriguez in his Ferrari


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

*Toronto International Dragway...1973?*










>...........................................>That's Shirley Cha Cha Muldowney checking the tire pressures ^ 

The strip was in Georgetown really close to Toronto but only lasted a short time to make room for houses.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

vwlarry said:


> Let's put some names to the people in all those wonderful Hollywood car/star shots above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow Larry! Incredible summary. Forget getting you out to see Leno; we better start arranging an apartment in Del Boca Vista for you. :laugh:


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


 What a shot!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

A few oldies of my dad 

I think this is the second Spitfire he raced, picture from the program put out by Lime Rock Park I think. It was screaming yellow. 









This was his '62 Corvette photographed in 1964. The event was a quasi autocross held at a now-defunct dirt stock car racing track somewhere in the Albany NY area. Perhaps it's the predecessor to rallycross? 









Dear old dad hanging the tail out on the same Corvette at an autocross somewhere around 1964, testing the limits of those skinny bias-ply whitewalls. I do not know if the fedora was SNELL approved.


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)

vwlarry said:


> The boy with the homemade pushcar is Jackie Cooper, who in later years turned into Uncle Fester on "The Addams Family".


 That is Jackie Cooper, but he did not play Uncle Fester on The Addams Family. Jackie Cooper played the editor Perry White in the Superman movies, did a lot of westerns and cop shows in the 50s/60s & 70s), and was part of Our Gang (aka Little Rascals). He also had a distinguished naval career (see the bio). 
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0178114/ 


















Jackie Cooper and his 1956 Ferrari Superfast 








_"Movie star Jackie Cooper was a regular on the SCCA circuit and very fast. Finishing 2nd in DModified"_ - Austin Healy 100 S 











Jackie _Coogan_ played Uncle Fester on The Addams Family. Interestingly, he was also the kid in Charlie Chaplin's The Kid. 
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001067/ 

















Coogan with the rocket-powered Opel RAK2 








Coogans's Rolls Royce circa 1924, on Oxford Drive in Beverly Hills:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Brain fart; excuse me. :laugh: Advancing age, combined with too much knowledge of the obscure and useless, combine to get me into trouble now and then. I should have caught that. Oh well, we all have our 'DUH!" moments. :laugh:


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Pretty sure most of the "Expo" buildings are now gone including the Chrysler. Here are a few links that might interest you:
> 
> http://www.allpar.com/history/plymouth/world-fair-1934.html
> 
> ...


 yeah 99% of the structures are now gone. There are only a couple statues left, and the shedd aquarium. After the centruy of progess, the land is a penninsula, jutting south runs parallel to the coast, and goes from approx 12th street (roosevelt rd) to 25th st or so IIRC. It was turned into a small airport, and airfield that opparated until 2004, when mayor daley ordered bulldozers to carve huge X's in the runway in the middle of the night. He had been trying to get rid of it for years, before he just said f&$^ it and did what he wanted. He said it was in the name of national security that he didnt want an airport that close. Whats extremely ironic about that statement is that having an airport that close actually made the city safer. With the airport their, all the airspace around Chicago was restricted. Now it is unrestricted because the closest airports are all 15-20 miles away.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

vwlarry said:


> I have my great-grandmother's souvenir book from the 1893 Chicago World's Columbian Exposition. It's pretty awesome, including her beautiful note written to my grandmother (her daughter) years later, in 1918. I think my interest in history is hereditary.


 The 1893 Worlds Columbian Exposition was MASSIVE, and everything was built on a grand scale. Unfortunatly most of the buildings were designed to be temporary, and there were not actually made out of stone, or concrete, but what essentially amounted to slightly waterproofed paper mache. Most are gone now, and the ones that are not gone had to be completely renovated, and put together with better materials.


----------



## oo0afireinside (Apr 8, 2008)

not one overweight/obese person in any of these photos in this entire thread. 
man i bet food back then was so good. to hell with mcdonalds and mt dew


----------



## ToucheTurtle (Feb 21, 2006)

oo0afireinside said:


> not one overweight/obese person in any of these photos in this entire thread.
> man i bet food back then was so good. to hell with mcdonalds and mt dew


 
Fun fact: they had Mcdonalds back then.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

ToucheTurtle said:


> Fun fact: they had Mcdonalds back then.


 ... but with smaller portions and no hydrogenated oils or HFCS.


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

I love seeing that old Vette getting hammered. Find more. Please.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Jettavr666 said:


> The 1893 Worlds Columbian Exposition was MASSIVE, and everything was built on a grand scale. Unfortunatly most of the buildings were designed to be temporary, and there were not actually made out of stone, or concrete, but what essentially amounted to slightly waterproofed paper mache. Most are gone now, and the ones that are not gone had to be completely renovated, and put together with better materials.


 The only building of the Fair that was not temporary was the Palace of Fine Arts Building, which was constructed of brick, covered with plaster, and it became today's Chicago Museum of Science and Industry, which every schoolkid in a 100-mile radius has visited on a field trip at least once in their lives.


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

My friend in '71 after returning from the drags (Cayuga)...can still see the numbers on the glass.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

vwlarry said:


> The only building of the Fair that was not temporary was the Palace of Fine Arts Building, which was constructed of brick, covered with plaster, and it became today's Chicago Museum of Science and Industry, which every schoolkid in a 100-mile radius has visited on a field trip at least once in their lives.


 My wife and I went there for the first time last year when we visited some friends in Chicago - awesome place :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

I love those over lays above! Very cool.


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

ToucheTurtle said:


> Fun fact: they had Mcdonalds back then.


 And Mountain Dew also!!


----------



## K5ING (Nov 10, 2001)

cgj said:


> And Mountain Dew also!!


 While McDonalds was founded in 1940, they didn't get going until 1948 and never even filed for trademarks on "McDonalds" or the golden arches until 1961. I'd be willing to bet that very few people had been to one before the late 50's. 

As for Mountain Dew, it was introduced in 1948, but didn't become a Pepsi product until 1964 when it went nationwide. Chances are you never heard of it before that unless you lived in Tennessee. 

Just a side note to Mountain Dew...our next door neighbor was the president of Pepsi in the midwest, and used to keep a refrigerated cooler in his garage stocked with everything Pepsi made, with an open invitation for anyone in the neighborhood to just walk in the garage and take one if they wanted. 

I remember when Mountain Dew was going to be introduced, he took about 6 of us neighborhood kids down to the bottling plant and had us try a few different samples of this "new drink they were coming out with". It's been my favorite ever since. BTW, nowadays I get the Mountain Dew Throwback (made with pure sugar instead of HFCS). It's not quite what I remember it being back then, but it's pretty close.


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

K5ING said:


> While McDonalds was founded in 1940, they didn't get going until 1948 and never even filed for trademarks on "McDonalds" or the golden arches until 1961. I'd be willing to bet that very few people had been to one before the late 50's.
> 
> As for Mountain Dew, it was introduced in 1948, but didn't become a Pepsi product until 1964 when it went nationwide. Chances are you never heard of it before that unless you lived in Tennessee.
> 
> ...


 True, but burger joints and fat people have been always been around. 

1956 McDonalds 










1930's Drive-in 










Fat guy in car


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

G0to60 said:


> I love those over lays above! Very cool.


 Yes. :thumbup:


----------



## lrusak (May 1, 2007)

I'll play 

This is a photo of my grandfather back in Germany, date is around 1950's I think 
BMW motorcycle and sidecar!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


 
Who does these overlays?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Who does these overlays?


 http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrsultan/sets/72157626149118210/with/5525887555/


----------



## Jack-the-Tripper (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Claff said:


> Dear old dad hanging the tail out on the same Corvette at an autocross somewhere around 1964, testing the limits of those skinny bias-ply whitewalls. *I do not know if the fedora was SNELL approved.*


 :laugh: 

If you have any more, please share :thumbup:


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

K5ING;70684048 Chances are you never heard of it before that unless you lived in Tennessee.
[/QUOTE said:


> I liked the old bottles that said "Bottled by Daisy and Clem".


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

more please


----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)

330iZHP said:


> more please


*+1* 


really enjoyed this pretty unique collection,


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Seattle then











> : On March 25, 1931, only days before a completed Aurora Bridge would have captured it in Lake Union for good, the Monongahela and its four masts escaped by tow between the bridge's cantilevers.


Seattle today


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Seattle bridge work




























Re-decking the Fremont Bridge, July 1936.




















1946 Navy ship


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

kowabonga said:


>



very nice


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

those bridge pictures are incredible :thumbup::what:


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

some random photos here...

All of us know about the Nordschleife (North Loop), but what about the Südschleife (South Loop)?










That's a map from sometime in the 60's.










This is the original entrance...if you go left, you go south under the public road into the Südschleife, and rejoin to the right of that banked turn.










The Nordschleife was dangerous, but the Südschleife even more so due to a complete lack of runoff area. It fell into disuse and in its last few years its entrance was pushed away (seen in pic) and then when the GP track was made in the early 80's, the Südschleife was mostly destroyed.










On the grid at Nurburgring 1965...


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

/\/\/\ great pics


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Jack-the-Tripper said:


>


Classic~!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

merk20vt said:


>


Really sweet photo!


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

Guess who is on the lawn chair?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Gofish123 said:


> Guess who is on the lawn chair?


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Stuff just seems way cooler back then before we "have everything figured out" :screwy:


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

London.....


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

'34 Duesenberg


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*How about some love for the Monaco GP*

*Monaco Grand Prix - 1955 
Giuseppe Farina, 4th place*


















,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
*Monaco Grand Prix - 1959
John Cooper, 1st place*


















,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
*Monaco Grand Prix - 1960
Jo Bonnier leads Jack Brabham, Tony Brooks, Stirling Moss, Chris Bristow and the rest of the field onto the front straight at the start of the race.*


















,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
*Monaco Grand Prix - 1961
Stirling Moss in Car 20, Lotus 18, 1st place*


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

audifans said:


> '34 Duesenberg


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TELL ME MORE!!!!!  Truly Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Buickboy92 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TELL ME MORE!!!!!  Truly Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :heart::heart::heart::heart:


I'm thinking it's a Rollston (coachbuilder) limousine. I'll see if I can't find more pics.










this isn't quite it... no suicide dors


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Buickboy92 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TELL ME MORE!!!!!  Truly Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :heart::heart::heart::heart:


Looks like you are talking about the Deusenberg Willoughby Berline



















And yes. 

Complete with suicide doors



Edit: But you know. There is something about that grille that is profoundly different.



It's almost like someone stuck the SJ speedster grille on it


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

early Honda V12 (1964)


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

audifans said:


>


OMG, there's a picture of these 2 cars I have been looking for forever. They are driving down a tree-lined alley, the first is already in the alley, the second is turning into it from a side street. If you know where that picture is, I would really love to find it again!


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Chuck Poole's CHUCKWAGON*

*Chuck Poole's various incarnations of his 'Chuckwagon'*




































*He later dropped the VW shell in favor of a Dodge pick-up, complete with TWO BLOWN HEMIS!*


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*(I think this pic might have been posted in here before? ...I don't recall were I saved this pic from... 
I love it... I wish I could find a really hi-res version of this pic!)*
.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Lightnin' said:


>


I wonder if I could get my men to use that?


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

vwlarry said:


> The guy with the camper trailer behind a 1933 Cadillac I don't know.
> 
> *Pretty sure thats Wilford Brimley. *
> 
> ...


You're the man! I printed your response and went back to study. :thumbup:


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

JimmyD said:


> *(I think this pic might have been posted in here before? ...I don't recall were I saved this pic from...
> I love it... I wish I could find a really hi-res version of this pic!)*
> .



I'd guess somewhere in the Alps - maybe near the Dolomites? Beautiful photo.


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Really? No break-in period in those days?

From http://www.ohtm.org/gallery/album591 ... the car sold for 385k.


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

JimmyD said:


> *(I think this pic might have been posted in here before? ...I don't recall were I saved this pic from...
> I love it... I wish I could find a really hi-res version of this pic!)*
> .


Looks like the Maloja pass? Look for Maloja, Switzerland in google maps and then go south a few miles.


----------



## bodhi_tree777 (Sep 21, 2008)

funny, I just posted another thread in this forum trying to ID the cars in these photos and then I saw this thread.. anyway, I'll post 'em here too. My dad sent me these, they're slides of him, my aunt and my grandmother with some of my grandfathers cars. The red one is labeled "AC Mongoose", although I'm not really familiar with the model. One is a Cadillac, the black one I'm fairly certain is a Simca. Not sure of any of the models or details. The outdoor photos are dated 1954 in Southern California. Sweet photos, enjoy.









..








..








..


----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)

*Maloja*

certainly 'looks' similar


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

renticular said:


> certainly 'looks' similar


If you stand at the tourist parking stop on top and look long enough, you start realizing that there are holes in the cliff across the valley with people with machine guns in it. It's one way to guard one of the few entrances to Switzerland... Well, at least that was the case about 10 years ago, last time I was there.


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

Fiance's grandfather. He's the tall guy with the goofy smile! 

(No car content, but still interesting)


----------



## R32Rich (Jun 13, 2004)

Here is my Grandfather circa 1937 New York.










My Grandfather has always been a Chrysler company guy. I assume it's Chrysler product but not sure. Can anybody tell me what his car was?


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

love this thread :thumbup:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

R32Rich said:


> Here is my Grandfather circa 1937 New York.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you did say Chrysler company

'37 Dodge fills the bill

He had a brand new car... suicide doors!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's the '37 dodge in a truck












> Henry Ramthun, Ramthun Hardware, and his new Dodge truck.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> Looks like you are talking about the Deusenberg Willoughby Berline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes indeed those are similar!


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

MrMook said:


>


What in the world!!!!!!??????? 

Know any info on this weird thing?!


----------



## david3bg (May 25, 2009)

IC AI said:


> Looks like the Maloja pass? Look for Maloja, Switzerland in google maps and then go south a few miles.


It was highly unlikely to be in another canton than Uri because of the yellow flag near the restaurant, which is this canton's flag.

I showed the photo to my dad and he was able to tell me where it is:












It's "Schöllenen, Göschenen". You come across there if you drive the (St.) Gotthard pass 

The restaurant is no longer there..


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> What in the world!!!!!!???????
> 
> Know any info on this weird thing?!


"This started out as a 1940 Mercury customized by Frank Maratta of Hartford, Conn. Photo from 1956 Motor Life magazine."

That's all I got from the Flickr page. I'm hoping it's an early hyper-miler attempt...if not, it's just a strange interpretation of "cool".


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

david3bg said:


> It was highly unlikely to be in another canton than Uri because of the yellow flag near the restaurant, which is this canton's flag.
> 
> I showed the photo to my dad and he was able to tell me where it is:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

MrMook said:


> "This started out as a 1940 Mercury customized by Frank Maratta of Hartford, Conn. Photo from 1956 Motor Life magazine."
> 
> That's all I got from the Flickr page. I'm hoping it's an early hyper-miler attempt...if not, it's just a strange interpretation of "cool".


Watch out! You expressed an opinion!:facepalm:


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

im always fascinated by pictures of the hindenburg
heres some off wikipedia 

and can someone identify the car on the left of this photo ?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

om617952 said:


>


Great photo, cool cars, fun summer times.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

aussie88 said:


> im always fascinated by pictures of the hindenburg
> heres some off wikipedia
> 
> and can someone identify the car on the left of this photo ?
> ...


Sure can. That's a rarely seen Chrysler Airflow 2-door sedan, circa 1934. Very appropriate automobile to be seen with such a 1930s icon as the Hindenburg.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

nice updates


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

vwlarry said:


> Sure can. That's a rarely seen Chrysler Airflow 2-door sedan, circa 1934. Very appropriate automobile to be seen with such a 1930s icon as the Hindenburg.


thanks larry


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

MrMook said:


> "This started out as a 1940 Mercury customized by Frank Maratta of Hartford, Conn. Photo from 1956 Motor Life magazine."
> 
> That's all I got from the Flickr page. I'm hoping it's an early hyper-miler attempt...if not, it's just a strange interpretation of "cool".


Thanks! It is indeed a funky creation!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

audifans said:


>


sweet


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)

Do any of you have anything relating to dress sense

like any further film stars or fashion victim models in B & W






terrific thread idea BTW


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Seattle’s first streetcar near the Occidental Hotel, 1884.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

> The first night Alaskan Way had mercury-vapor streetlights, March 17, 1950.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Pretty racy thing to wear back in those days!


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

Buickboy92 said:


> Pretty racy thing to wear back in those days!


Guy in the glasses likes what he see's.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Monte Carlo Rally 1964


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Man I love this thread. Could be the best in some years.... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

This thread needs some Snow Cruiser love





























An 11 on the scale of awesomeness


----------



## KingTurbo (Aug 8, 2002)

Wow! Amazing Photos!


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

Cool thread!

I have found some of my family that are car-related, so here they are:

My parents in a Fiat 600 in rural Italy in the mid-50ies:










My dad (no idea when) in Luxembourg:










Yay, transistor radio!!!!! My uncle, sometime around 1965 in Luxembourg. I guess it hat dto be quite a revolution being able to just switch on the radio and listen right away instead of waiting for the tubes to be heated...










My sisters on my dad's baby-blue Mercedes SE, circa 1970:










Luxembourg, 1972: the SE, my dad's work truck (the VW on the right), my sisters and a couple of relatives in front of our house:










My sisters, yours truly, our Audi 100. Don't know what I did for my sister to "facepalm" like that... :laugh:


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

hushypushy said:


> Monte Carlo Rally 1964


:thumbup:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

uh oh, looks like that Monte Carlo Rally pic disappeared from Flickr. No matter! I have it saved 










and I don't think this has been posted...


----------



## Hez10 (Mar 20, 2006)

Best thread ever. I love them all!


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

1925










1938


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

> This photo shows cars winding their way along the narrow roads that brought visitors to Mount Rainier National Park in its early years. Date unknown. Photo: P-I File / SL














> 1947 - C-82 transport of 12th Air Force, McChord Field, loaded with 42 fully equipped infantry men of Second Infantry Division, passes Mount Rainier on a practice flight before leaving for winter maneuvers in Alaska's Big Delta area. (Photo by U.S. Army Air Forces). Photo: P-I File / SL


and..........................pure idiocy


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

> October 1952: All that was left of the famous Nisqually River bridge after a twenty-foot wall of water tore out the main span. The destructive torrent was released with the crumbling of a natural glacial dam in the Nisqually glacier on Mount Rainier, three-quarters of a mile above the bridge.


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

:thumbup:


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

This was on the Hemmings blog a while back and I think it is definitely relevant here:










The article to go with it:

Front-Drive fairgrounds flyer


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

BumpSteer said:


>


nice


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

1969 1971 1972


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

mt rainier '78


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


>


the heavy metal


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Blunderbuss said:


> mt rainier '78


I know that a lot of you guys think the seventies were a long long time ago, but this is ridiculous! :laugh:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

vwlarry said:


> I know that a lot of you guys think the seventies were a long long time ago, but this is ridiculous! :laugh:



heh... I think the Seattle Times captioned that photo that way.

Here is their building



August 1952. The Seattle Times building exterior looking north at Fairview Avenue North and John Street.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


What bridge is this!!!!  :heart:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

om617952 said:


>


Great picture. I know the Coupe is an "A", but I don't know the fine points of what year. The bumpers are very similar to my '55 and it has beehive lenses on the front.


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)

Buickboy92 said:


> What bridge is this!!!!  :heart:


Freedom Bridge, Budapest, Hungary


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

barry2952 said:


> Great picture. I know the Coupe is an "A", but I don't know the fine points of what year. The bumpers are very similar to my '55 and it has beehive lenses on the front.


They look to be 1956-57 models, Barry. IIRC it's pretty difficult to visually separate the two years.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

CJ Jack said:


> Freedom Bridge, Budapest, Hungary


beautiful photos


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Photos of an accident scene taken in Wisconsin in November of 1933. Nothing too unusual, except that the car is a 1929 Cord L-29 convertible sedan, owned by none other than Frank Lloyd Wright. He collided with a florist's truck. The Cord must have looked spectacular in living color, as it was painted orange with "Taliesen Red", Wright's favorite color on his automobiles.


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)

vwlarry said:


> Photos of an accident scene taken in Wisconsin in November of 1933. Nothing too unusual, except that the car is a 1929 Cord L-29 convertible sedan, owned by none other than Frank Lloyd Wright. He collided with a florist's truck. The Cord must have looked spectacular in living color, as it was painted orange with "Taliesen Red", Wright's favorite color on his automobiles.


I'm a FLW fan (especially his stained glass designs) so l looked into this further and found this site:
http://www.midwestguest.com/2009/09/frank-lloyd-wright-and-indiana-cars.html

Here are some pics of another Cord painted in Taliesen Red.



























> The Cord Cabriolet, or convertible, is a car originally owned by the Frank Lloyd Wright Foundation. The car is similar to the Cord L29 Phaeton Wright himself purchased in 1929 and painted the same bright Cherokee Red eventually called Taliesin Orange for the color used extensively at Wright's schools and studios in Wisconsin and Arizona.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

nice updates

and

this guy really likes burgandy


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

> Mechanic, motor maintenance section, Ft. Knox, Ky. June 1942. (LOC) Photo: Library Of Congress 1940s Color Photo Collection /


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Car in front of Shulman's Market on N at Union St. S.W., Washington, D.C. 1941 or 1942. (LOC) Photo: Library Of Congress 1940s Color Photo Collection


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

the '40's in color

San Juan, Puerto Rico

1941


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Another batch from goggen.net




























HRH Olav V getting into his car


----------



## yurikaze (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll share a few from my family's photo albums.


----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

^^^ Awesome!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

'62


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

yurikaze said:


> I'll share a few from my family's photo albums.


any more info on this one?


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

359Bailey1320 said:


> any more info on this one?


 Looks like a Grumman KA-6D refueling another A-6. I am intrigued as well!


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

What track is that? Is it somewhere in Wisconsin? (judging by the file name)

The background looks a lot like Laguna Seca, but it's not.


----------



## yurikaze (Jul 7, 2006)

hushypushy said:


> What track is that? Is it somewhere in Wisconsin? (judging by the file name)
> 
> The background looks a lot like Laguna Seca, but it's not.


It was Laguna Seca. The file name is Wisconsin because thats where all the original photos were kept.
The XKSS in the pic was for sale for $12,000 at the time.


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Now this is vintage.. and pretty badass.. Did people actually cut lawns with dress pants and dress shoes back then ? :laugh:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

yurikaze said:


> It was Laguna Seca. The file name is Wisconsin because thats where all the original photos were kept.
> The XKSS in the pic was for sale for $12,000 at the time.


Wow! I was just at Laguna Seca again last weekend and when I saw that pic I thought that it looks exactly like the run down from the Corkscrew, and the funky oaks (?) are very similar. But I looked at the filename and thought it must be my imagination...

and $12,000 is quite a price for that era. What year was the photo taken?


----------



## yurikaze (Jul 7, 2006)

hushypushy said:


> Wow! I was just at Laguna Seca again last weekend and when I saw that pic I thought that it looks exactly like the run down from the Corkscrew, and the funky oaks (?) are very similar. But I looked at the filename and thought it must be my imagination...
> 
> and $12,000 is quite a price for that era. What year was the photo taken?


I think it was about 1975/76.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Roseburg, Oregon

1959



> Fifty years ago on August 7, 1959 a structure fire ignited a* parked truck carrying two tons of dynamite and four-and-a-half tons of ammonium nitrate.*
> 
> The truck blew up, leveling eight city blocks and made a crater fifty-two feet in diameter and twelve feet deep. Fourteen people were killed in the blast. This was a brand new 1959 Chevrolet police wagon when Sam Gosso, a 28-yr-old sergeant in the Roseburg Police Department, drove it to the scene of the fire. He was working the scene with the assistant fire chief and had just gotten back in his patrol car to move it when, 80 feet away, the dynamite truck exploded and moved his car more than 30 feet. He was bloodied and in shock; broken glass was everywhere.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Pike County, Ky










'51


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

> 1939 Jaguar SS 100 Factory Team Car, EHP 203 (Chassis Number 39112)


----------



## mikeyworks (Jan 8, 2001)

Rob. said:


> Now this is vintage.. and pretty badass.. Did people actually cut lawns with dress pants and dress shoes back then ? :laugh:


Wow...pretty cool...but $110 in 1938 is $1,754.59 in 2011 per http://www.usinflationcalculator.com/


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Chrysler Air Flow

'35


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I liked the '34 much better as putting a proboscus on that car was a crying shame. Apparently, some people didn't like an actual sleek design, making Chrysler cave and add an ugly nose.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> I liked the '34 much better as putting a proboscus on that car was a crying shame. Apparently, some people didn't like an actual sleek design, making Chrysler cave and add an ugly nose.


The '34 certainly was revolutionary











and sleek as shown from this side shot











although I don't mind the '35 that much


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

Rob. said:


> Now this is vintage.. and pretty badass.. Did people actually cut lawns with dress pants and dress shoes back then ? :laugh:


My grandpa mowed the lawn dressed like that up until the late 1980's. He never owned a pair of shorts or jeans in his life. Let alone "casual" shoes. Wingtips while mowing. Granted, they were older shoes, but he still wore 'em to mow. Hornbill hat too.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

BumpSteer said:


> Windows are sure dealt with differently, that's for sure





kowabonga said:


>


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

TopDown_ said:


> Chrysler Air Flow
> 
> '35




Very similar solution was used by Ludvinka in his Tatra T87.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


Do you have a high resolution version?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

> Colorado circa 1910. "Crystal Park autoroad trip. Pike's Peak and Cog Road from Inspiration Point, alt. 7945 feet." At the end of the road, a handy turntable. 8x10 inch dry plate glass negative, Detroit Publishing Company.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

1921 in a St. Claire automobile


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Seattle 

'58


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## GTE77 (Sep 2, 2009)

winstonsmith84 said:


> My grandpa mowed the lawn dressed like that up until the late 1980's. He never owned a pair of shorts or jeans in his life. Let alone "casual" shoes. Wingtips while mowing. Granted, they were older shoes, but he still wore 'em to mow. Hornbill hat too.


 I have a uncle who still does'nt own a set of shorts. He wears pants and shoes all the ****ing time. He also refers to car dealerships as garages. 

Funny listening to him talk abut how the guy from the Ford Garage charged him the bulls nuts. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

bill1975 said:


> Do you have a high resolution version?


 only 900x599 http://kepfeltoltes.hu/110605/1265114427QBk2Syw_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg


----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)

thread needs a bump... 










Can I add some from a french site I found recently on same subject?


----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

kasbah said:


> 1921 in a St. Claire automobile


 That is quite a shot


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The Mackinac Island Boy Scout Honor Guard marches Aug. 19, 1938. 










Two women pose by the Mackinac Island Arch on July 19, 1942. 










A young couple watches the Mackinac Island ferry Aug. 19, 1949. 










The Coast Guard cutter Edisto breaks a narrow path for the freighter Hudson from Buffalo through the ice-laden Straits of Mackinac off St. Ignace on April 7, 1972.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

om617952 said:


>


TCL points to the first to identify the dashing man in this photograph.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

vwlarry said:


> TCL points to the first to identify the dashing man in this photograph.


We all know its you Larry.... :laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm gonna pretend like I know and say karl benz. Though he was probably dead by then. Lol

Edit: looked out up and yeah, way off. Lol I'd fail at jeopardy. I'll just go back to the ford game


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

vwlarry said:


> TCL points to the first to identify the dashing man in this photograph.


Take a guess on Rudolf Uhlenhaut,but im not sure.

Edit: Two more pics.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

om617952 said:


> Take a guess on Rudolf Uhlenhaut,but im not sure.


and you got it right


the url of this pic has his name in it

http://eblog.mercedes-benz-passion....486796_851044_2858_2549_863417uhlenhaut_7.jpg


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Sticking with a theme for a moment and still adhering to the vintage nature of the thread, my favorite photograph of Herr Uhlenhaut. I believe the boy is his son, but I'm not positive. They're seated in Rudi's personal (one of only two constructed) Mercedes Benz 300SLR coupe:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> and you got it right
> 
> 
> the url of this pic has his name in it


Aha, i know he was a great racecar engineer and that they named the SLR coupe after him.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Uhlenhaut, paired with M-B's longtime design chief, Karl Wilfert, IMO were the duo who lifted Mercedes Benz from their postwar doldrums and elevated the company's products to the top tier of the industry. Masterful engineering (Uhlenhaut) clothed in the often elegantly Teutonic designs of Wilfert were a sure-thing winning formula for the company, and set the foundation for Mercedes Benz later domination of the prestige market. 

A prime example of the Wilfert/Uhlenhaut automotive synergy was the W113 SLs, the "Pagodas". These kinds of products cemented into the minds of consumers the image of Mercedes Benz as the most rational and progressive carmaker anywhere, and likely never could have happened without the vision of these two men:

Vintage shot of an early 230SL at an auto show. A landmark automobile in its own quiet way:


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Tazio Nuvolari:


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

I am still waiting for someone to post a shot of this place when it was on zeroforum... 

Great thread though!


----------



## chronoguy (May 14, 2006)

The only vintage I can find.


----------



## crazy_squirrel (Sep 24, 2006)

TaaT said:


>



He recently died.....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Lovely


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

Love these pics, granted not car related.


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

vwlarry said:


> Sticking with a theme for a moment and still adhering to the vintage nature of the thread, my favorite photograph of Herr Uhlenhaut. I believe the boy is his son, but I'm not positive. They're seated in Rudi's personal (one of only two constructed) Mercedes Benz 300SLR coupe:


sweet pic, Larry.

Nice


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

vwlarry said:


> Uhlenhaut, paired with M-B's longtime design chief, Karl Wilfert, IMO were the duo who lifted Mercedes Benz from their postwar doldrums and elevated the company's products to the top tier of the industry. Masterful engineering (Uhlenhaut) clothed in the often elegantly Teutonic designs of Wilfert were a sure-thing winning formula for the company, and set the foundation for Mercedes Benz later domination of the prestige market.
> 
> A prime example of the Wilfert/Uhlenhaut automotive synergy was the W113 SLs, the "Pagodas". These kinds of products cemented into the minds of consumers the image of Mercedes Benz as the most rational and progressive carmaker anywhere, and likely never could have happened without the vision of these two men:
> 
> Vintage shot of an early 230SL at an auto show. A landmark automobile in its own quiet way:





> During testing prior to their debut at Reims it was found that fuel consumption was only 40 liters per 1000 km instead of the expected 35 liters. This would result in the car coasting to a halt 48 km short o the lag! With no time to waste Uhlenhaut, a noted driver in his own right hot-footed it back to Stuttgart to supervise the building of supplementary fuel tanks for the race on Sunday. Though it was somehow fitting that the German make would introduce it's latest supercar at the French Grand Prix it unfortunately lacked a credible French rival. That did not stop the 300,000 fans who came to view the event which started on the right foot when Fangio was given 50 bottles o champagne or breaking the 200km/h barrier. The race turned into an inner team battle for Mercedes when their major rivals all suffered mechanical problems, Fangio claiming first blood over his teammate Kling. The Mercedes would triumph in 9 of the 12 races they would enter over the next two years before once again leaving the sport having demonstrated the same superiority as their pre-war brethren.


You might find some great reading here Larry. : http://www.forix.com/8w/avus.html


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


one more take on this beauty

:thumbup:


----------



## 4merRicer (Sep 17, 2003)

Amazing how sharp and crisp some of these photos are... almost like they were taken today. :thumbup:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

4merRicer said:


> Amazing how sharp and crisp some of these photos are... almost like they were taken today. :thumbup:


Daguerrotypes were nearly out of fashion by the late twentieth century. After the invention of non-stone cameras the advancements really came hard and fast. :laugh:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

CJ Jack said:


> Freedom Bridge, Budapest, Hungary


sweet


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

winstonsmith84 said:


> My grandpa mowed the lawn dressed like that up until the late 1980's. He never owned a pair of shorts or jeans in his life. Let alone "casual" shoes. Wingtips while mowing. Granted, they were older shoes, but he still wore 'em to mow. Hornbill hat too.


Tales of a bygone era. There is no longer even a semblance of that style and dress code. 
My neighbor works on his car in barefooted and his underpants. He wipes his greasy hands on his already soiled drawers.

There are some amazing pics in this thread, thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

I love this thread


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*
































































For the above photo: http://laist.com/2008/08/02/found_in_la_scary_1948_train_derail.php



> No, your eyes don't deceive you; that is a train locomotive dangling over a wall! LAist Featured Photos Pool contributor bcmacsac1 shared this vintage photo from early 1948 of this scary accident that almost took out a landmark restaurant. He explains:
> 
> The only major accident for the Super Chief was recorded on January 25,1948 when the locomotive #19L, leading the Super Chief loses braking ability while preparing to depart* Los Angeles Union Passenger Terminal Crashing through a steel bumper post and then a concrete wall located at the end of the dead end track and ultimately comes to a rest with the front half of the locomotive dangling 20 feet above the street below with no injuries to the people on board. This locomotive almost dropped in for lunch at the famous PHILIPPE'S the ORINGINAL french dip sandwich shop across the street when it was located on Aliso street. Currently located at Alameda and Ord St
> 
> ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Alberto Santos-Dumont:











Louis Bleriot:











Thomas Scott Baldwin:











Wilbur Wright:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


very strange picture... kinda like it


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

The Opel brothers, circa 1900.










Oldsmobile plant, circa 1904-06










In 1920, when the General Motors building opened, it had two swimming pools, 19 bowling alleys and 20 billiards tables. The building, one of Detroit's landmarks, is 15 stories high, with 20 million cubic feet of office space and a wide variety of shops and services.




























Engineers at the GM Proving Ground in 1924 measure fuel consumption with an apparatus consisting of a 5-gallon can, two burettes, a bicycle pump, piping and tubing and twine tied to a front headlamp mounting.










Inside the big tent of the General Motors caravan on a visit to Peiping (now Beijing) in 1930. Left is a land yacht observation car. The poster board features a 1930 Chevrolet Six.










A 1933 Chevrolet Master Eagle four-door sedan at the Century of Progress display at the 1933 Chicago World's Fair.










GM's Electro-Motive Division built the first successful diesel-powered train in 1934.










A parade of demonstrators leaves the Fleetwood and Cadillac plant during a General Motors strike in the winter of 1936.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

GM strikers read in the reading quarters of the Fisher Body Plant No. 1 during the winter strike of 1937.










GM Flint workers were on strike in 1937.










Auto workers sit on car seats inside a GM factory in Flint during the 1937 UAW sit-down strike.










A Sherman M-4 tank is fitted with tracks at the Fisher Body Plant in 1942.










Alfred P. Sloan, far right, and Harley Earl, second from right, look over a 1949 proposed Tech Center scale model.










General Motors pioneered dramatic showmanship in displaying its products. One of the most noted exhibits was the "clover leaf," with five turntables built for the 1950 GM Motorama. It made its debut in the Waldorf-Astoria Hotel in New York.










Automotive designers in 1951 create full-scale drawings of vehicle designs.










In 1953, Chevrolet introduced the Corvette concept car, which was the prototype for the first American sports car and the nation's first fiberglass-bodied production car. This 1953 Chevrolet Corvette Roadster pre-production vehicle was on display at the 1953 Motorama at the Waldorf-Astoria Hotel in New York City.










Thousands cheered in Flint when GM's 50-millionth vehicle was featured in a mile-long parade.










GM's 50-millionth U.S.-made vehicle was a 1955 Chevrolet, assembled on Nov. 23, 1954.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The 1956 Oldsmobile Golden Rocket concept car is shown at the 1957 Paris Auto Show.










General Motors Motorama of 1956 drew 9,150 visitors to Miami.










Buz Jackson, 2, rides with GM President Elliot Estes in the 75-millionth vehicle, a 1962 Pontiac. From left are vice presidents Anthony DeLorenzo and James Roche, with group executive Edward Cole.










Engineer and test-driver Mike Roth looks at the 155 mm Howitzer on an aluminum tank, part of an exhibit of defense material manufactured by GM on Feb. 11, 1963.










GM engineers test the fuel cell Electrovan at the GM Tech Center in Warren on Oct. 18, 1966.










Harold Metzel poses with a 1966 Oldsmobile Toronado, GM's 100-millionth vehicle.










A portion of the Chevrolet axle and suspension plant at Mound and 9 Mile in Warren machined 18 mm motor shells for the Vietnam War. The one-millionth shell was shipped on May 13, 1967, to an ammunition facility in Tennessee, where it was loaded, equipped with a tail fin and nose fuse.










Some UAW members question the length of the strike against General Motors on Nov. 12, 1970










GM retirees picket the General Motors Building downtown at the corner of Warren and Second Avenue during the fall of 1970.










Robots that place 95 percent of the 3,900 welds on each body are just part of the new Chevrolet Vega assembly line in Lordstown, Ohio. But workers went on strike, bringing Vega production to a halt on March 4, 1972.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The first steel is raised on the Poletown Detroit-Hamtramck assembly plant on Jan. 25, 1982.










Unemployed workers from UAW Local 15 protest at the closing of the Fleetwood plant in southwest Detroit on Dec. 16, 1987.










The Renaissance Center and current GM World Headquarters are seen in downtown Detroit.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

TaaT said:


>


the jokes are endless.


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

sorry i'm not contributing anything, but would like to let you know i'm really enjoying the thread. lot's of 'save image as' going on over here

thanks for posting and keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

Wanganrunner said:


>



Is it just me, or does the kid on the far right hand side of the picture appear to be roughly 12 years old and smoking a cigarette?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ironic, but true, RenCen was built by Ford. :facepalm:


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

bill1975 said:


> Is it just me, or does the kid on the far right hand side of the picture appear to be roughly 12 years old and smoking a cigarette?


i'm sure it wasn't uncommon in the 1920s

i see tweens smoking all the time


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I started at 12, quit at 36 with 55% lung capacity. How stupid was I?:banghead:


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

barry2952 said:


> Ironic, but true, RenCen was built by Ford. :facepalm:



que?


----------



## VAB5 (Feb 20, 2000)

We're very fortunate to have a long-time resident on our street in Del Ray, Alexandria. She's lived here since the 1930's, and was gracious enough to let me scan all of her pictures and give them to all the neighbors. Here are the car-related ones, and a few others.

My house, on the corner, in the 1940's:










And the shot re-created in 2006:










September 1936:










Welcome to the neighborhood! 1920's:










New baby, 1940's (that's the same house in the previous pic in the background):










And the same house in the background again, on Mother's Day 1961:










More new baby, 1940's:










May 1958:










Snowy day, 1940's:










Around the block, 1940's (store on the corner is now a house):










George Washington High School, 1940's. Attended by both Jim Morrison (The Doors) and Mama Cass (The Mamas and the Papas). It's now a middle school:










Just Married! 1940's, with a 1916 Ford (old school!):










Constructing houses on my street, late teens:










September 1965:










And finally, we reckon these two were taken when prohibition ended (I reserve the right to be wrong!). Huzzah!


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

"On-Track Driving Club" 
That's funny. :laugh:



hushypushy said:


>


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

bill1975 said:


> Is it just me, or does the kid on the far right hand side of the picture appear to be roughly 12 years old and smoking a cigarette?


Yeah, I thought that was funny.

This was Edwardian times, people probably thought tobacco had vitamin C or some shxt. No one seems alarmed. 

Not so long before, there were cocaine cough drops for kids:


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

That's not exactly a "vintage" photo. From the David Perry web site he didn't even start photographing the racing scene until the 90's. 



TaaT said:


>


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

subscribed just after browsing the first page. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

barry2952 said:


> Ironic, but true, RenCen was built by Ford. :facepalm:





Jettavr666 said:


> que?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaissance_Center



wiki said:


> Conceived by Henry Ford II and financed primarily by the Ford Motor Company, the Renaissance Center became the world's largest private development with an anticipated 1971 cost of $500 million.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Hollywood motorhead par excellence, Clark Gable, with a Harley, at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway. Cool photo:










Gable, shortly before his death in 1961, in his 300SL coupe:










One last vintage Gable photo; here in his glory days with one of his Packards:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

^^^^

:thumbup::thumbup: 

I already posted that last one in this thread and here is the other for those that missed it:


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

a '51 studebaker


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

'51 Buick Concept


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

Old Baja 1000 photos


































more here: http://www.hotrod.com/featuredvehicles/hrdp_1103_grabber_oldsmobile_442/index.html


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Massive Attack said:


> '51 Buick Concept


Not a Buick, actually. The GM LeSabre was probably the most well-known and influential concept car of the 1950s. Exotic from the ground-up, the spectacular styling set the stage for the coming era of longer-lower-wider, fin-tailed cars that were still years away when the LeSabre debuted in 1951. This car's story is epic.


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

such a great thread :thumbup:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Charles Lindbergh (at the wheel of a 1928 Buick touring car) during his nationwide tour a few months after his epic transatlantic nonstop flight in 1927. This picture shot at Memphis, TN.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

vwlarry said:


> Charles Lindbergh (at the wheel of a 1928 Buick touring car) during his nationwide tour a few months after his epic transatlantic nonstop flight in 1927. This picture shot at Memphis, TN.


You know, most people consider me quite knowledgeable when it comes to cars. You make me feel like an addlebrained child who's never cracked open a book! :beer:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I know how you feel. I have my area of specialty, but don't have Larry's general knowledge. Kudos to Larry.


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

Gofish123 said:


> Old Baja 1000 photos


Thats awesome!!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

more goodness - thank you


----------



## karolnajda (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice:beer:


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

farm truck from a bygone era at our family farm




























any guess on the year make model?


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Pretty much every picture of the concept cars shown on 
http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2011/06/american-concept-cars-showcase-part-1.html

Love the seats in the 1964 Ford Aurora, and wish I could find more info on the 1960 Ford Levacar


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

An old Rail Bus










A car ferry from Sarnia, Ontario, to Port Huron, Michigan. 










Hudson dealership in downtown Sarnia, Ontario










House Moving










A nice down town...










Then a Tornado hit.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Found a fascinating Flickr photostream yesterday. This guy has tons of vintage scans---car photos, housekeeping magazines, Japanese fashion, and just random old stuff. I'll post some that are interesting to me but if you want more, this guy has literally thousands of photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/glenhsparky/


Chrysler Airflow, British Imperial Market by glen.h, on Flickr


1913 Talbot 25/50 hp by glen.h, on Flickr


1904 De Dion Bouton by glen.h, on Flickr


Ballot Racers, Paris 1919 by glen.h, on Flickr


Ballot Racer at Indianapolis, 1921 by glen.h, on Flickr


Unknown Woman, Swiss Grand Prix, 1937 by glen.h, on Flickr


Tripoli Grand Prix, 1937 by glen.h, on Flickr


Christie Front-Wheel Drive Car by glen.h, on Flickr


1922 French Grand Prix by glen.h, on Flickr


"Prince Henry" KN2 Vauxhall Racers by glen.h, on Flickr


1958 Chrysler Imperial d'Elegance by glen.h, on Flickr


1954 Mercury XM800 by glen.h, on Flickr


Renault 35 H.P by glen.h, on Flickr


King George V And His Daimler by glen.h, on Flickr


RonRon Brand Intercom-phones,1972 by glen.h, on Flickr

^ wow she's beautiful 


Big New 1939 Plymouth! by glen.h, on Flickr


Oldsmobile "Pirate" Racer by glen.h, on Flickr


Now It Fits In Your Pocket... by glen.h, on Flickr


Alfa-Romeo Eagle Show Car by glen.h, on Flickr


Fastback Proposal For Datsun 240Z by glen.h, on Flickr


Datsun 240Z Convertible Proposal With Removable Hardtop by glen.h, on Flickr


 Morris Mini, mid 1960s by glen.h, on Flickr


Building Volkswagens, Early 1960s by glen.h, on Flickr


Mercedes Racers, 1913 by glen.h, on Flickr


The Original Rolls-Royce Silver Ghost by glen.h, on Flickr


Chrysler Norseman,1956 by glen.h, on Flickr


MkIII Continental Berline, C.1955 by glen.h, on Flickr


Chrysler D'Elegance, 1953 by glen.h, on Flickr


OSI Scarabeo by glen.h, on Flickr


Like A Ride,Girly? by glen.h, on Flickr


1892 Peugeot "Vis-a-Vis" by glen.h, on Flickr


Corvette Mako Shark by glen.h, on Flickr


Vauxhall Viva And Sydney Opera House by glen.h, on Flickr


Rolls Royce Advert. by glen.h, on Flickr

alright that's 40 pages gone through...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

This is how they unloaded trucks...this is a grain truck. before the days of hydraulic lift beds...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


WHAT!  Someone explain this photo! please!


----------



## wanako (Nov 23, 2008)

TaaT said:


>





Buickboy92 said:


> WHAT!  Someone explain this photo! please!


The birth of Monster Trucks. :laugh:


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> WHAT!  Someone explain this photo! please!


A pre-WWII (I'd guess) M3 Stuart launches off a ramp made of (what appear to be) railroad ties on a trajectory that will land it on the shell of some old sedan.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

The Igneous Faction said:


> A pre-WWII (I'd guess) M3 Stuart launches off a ramp made of (what appear to be) railroad ties on a trajectory that will land it on the shell of some old sedan.


 Cool. I wonder if something like that was filmed? Would be fun to see.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

that looks like the least welcoming train ever


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

The Red Baron said:


> that looks like the least welcoming train ever


 One way ticket to siberia.


----------



## Wagon05 (Feb 7, 2005)

I have spent over an hour in this thread - WOW , what history - a shame what is happening to this great nation


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Balderdash said:


>


 Story behind this odd transport truck?  Looks really cool.


----------



## DUBLUV401 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love this thread IN!!! 

opcorn:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

A parade on Woodward Avenue celebrating the golden jubilee of the auto industry draws a crowd on June 1, 1946. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Woodward Avenue through the years. 

http://multimedia.detnews.com/pix/photogalleries/historygallery/HistoricWoodwardAvenue/index.html


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

Buickboy92 said:


> Story behind this odd transport truck?  Looks really cool.


 I don't think it was too odd back then. I've seen at least one picture of another one over the years and my dad had a toy version that was really close to the 027 scale Lionel trains. Unfortunately the cars for it were long gone.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


 nice wheels, thanks for sharing


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

That 240z fastback - wow! If only... 

And take a look at this Ford assembly garage in the tiny hamlet of Herbert, Saskatchewan: 










"In the exciting early days of Herbert, Ford cars were assembled in Herbert and delivered throughout the region." 

I went there in the Smart car: 










Interesting that in 1916, cars would have been shipped out in pieces and then assembled in a garage somewhere.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Probably posted before.... but I still love it


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Buickboy92 said:


> Story behind this odd transport truck?  Looks really cool.


I believe that is part of Jalopy Journal's set of old transporters. That is one of many on the page










http://www.jalopyjournal.com/?p=6832



> Someone sent me this great vintage photo collection of 40s and 50s auto transporters. I love the color coordinated trucks and trailers, some featuring covered bellies and Art Deco details. It must have really added to the excitement of the new models arriving to see one of these beauties roll up the dealership! Ford’s on a Ford, GM’s behind a GMC, Dodge hauling new Mopar’s… Even new ’51 Stude’s being pulled by a Studebaker truck- Very cool. Anybody know what kind of truck is moving the Packards? *I really like that “Commercial Carriers” trailer with the drop belly and porthole openings. Hauling with class, my friends.*


----------



## dolemite (Jun 24, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2004)

dolemite said:


>


I love this photo. Do you have a larger version that you could post? Photographically, what would cause the wheels to appear as ovals and the spectators to be tilted?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Photographically, what would cause the wheels to appear as ovals and the spectators to be tilted?


Read under title "Disadvantages" here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Focal-plane_shutter


----------



## dolemite (Jun 24, 2000)

cause of the distortion- the camera was being panned and had a focal plane shutter-

I couldnt find a larger picture but the photographer is named lartigue if you wanna search for them-


----------



## dolemite (Jun 24, 2000)




----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Bazooka said:


>


Are there any people out there that restore these old car transports? They look fantastic!


----------



## dolemite (Jun 24, 2000)




----------



## Pegcity Flyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Auto workers sit on car seats inside a GM factory in Flint during the 1937 UAW sit-down strike.


Alfred P. Sloan, far right, and Harley Earl, second from right, look over a 1949 proposed Tech Center scale model.










Seems like they forgot to mention Bob Lutz, third from left.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)




----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ epic :beer:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## LhW (Jun 26, 2001)

I ain't gonna search to see if this was mentioned, but shorpy.com has tons of vintage car stuff. There are some great images in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## LhW (Jun 26, 2001)

Giovanni said:


> nice wheels, thanks for sharing












What wheels? Oh, I seem them now.


----------



## koolaidvr6 (Oct 9, 2006)

Apologies if its a repost... but its just so awesome! :laugh:


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

Another funky transporter picture... not sure if that looks safe to me!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

transporters... 

gotta love 'em


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

kowabonga said:


>


I wonder how many other manufacturers besides Buick here shipped product with the bumpers removed? Since these are 1940 models, it would not be because of the later material rationing due to imminent war, in the '41 model year, when some new cars were fitted with wooden bumpers in lieu of steel ones. In the case of these Buicks it looks like the bumpers are removed in order to make loading on the crowded trailer easier, and to avoid hooking them, etc.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

another transporter


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Transporters... lotsa transporters!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

om617952 said:


>


Mark IIs were shipped in fleece bags on special carriers.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

vintage Sebring '55


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

> Denise McCluggage at Nassau 1958
> 
> Denise McCluggage is an American auto racing driver, journalist, author and photographer. McCluggage was a pioneer of equality for women in the U.S., both in motorsports as well as in journalism. Her trademark was a white helmet with black dots. Her racing achievements included winning the grand touring category at Sebring in a Ferrari 250 GT in 1961, and she scored a class win in the Monte Carlo Rally in a Ford Falcon in 1964. She also participated in the 1000-km race at the Nurburgring. She drove Porsches, Maseratis and other racing cars of many marques.
> She ended her racing career in the late 1960s and eventually became editor of the U.S. automotive magazine AutoWeek.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Sweet mood


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Readying the field for the start of the 1930 Indianapolis 500 Sweepstakes, a Cord L29 roadster is ready to pace them to the green flag:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Law enforcement, Hoosier style...from 1936:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Ford Motor Company UK's plant's assembly line; Dagenham, England, 1932:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Flooded Detroit expressway, 1961. If one owned the cars pictured here today, one would have a flood of wealth:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Bazooka said:


>


nice

:thumbup:


----------



## gtboost (Oct 11, 2005)

dolemite said:


>


I have a 40 inch framed photo of this in my living room. I love it.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Another police car

1930 Lincoln Phaeton San Francisco cop car


----------



## Type44 (Jan 20, 2007)

Powderkeg said:


> Another police car
> 
> 1930 Lincoln Phaeton San Francisco cop car


What kind of take were those cops on, anyway? That's a KB Lincoln V12. Not a Duesenberg; not a Blower Bentley, I admit, but if you saw a 2011 A8L done up as a cop car... you'd find it pretty strange, and market position wise, that's about what we're looking at here!


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

mad max001 said:


> Some pics from '57 when they buried the belvedere in Tulsa .


I remember seeing a thread here with pictures of that car being dug out of the ground - 50 years later. It did not age well.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Type44 said:


> What kind of take were those cops on, anyway? That's a KB Lincoln V12. Not a Duesenberg; not a Blower Bentley, I admit, but if you saw a 2011 A8L done up as a cop car... you'd find it pretty strange, and market position wise, that's about what we're looking at here!


Lincoln automobiles, during the Prohibition years were popular with both law enforcement organizations as well as with the bootleggers, due to their speed and power, and durability. Certain cities put Lincolns to use as police cars because high-speed chases were a common occurrence in their battles with the bootleggers. A V8 Lincoln L could top 90mph in a time when most automobiles could barely maintain 60. The Lincolns were not "standard" police cars, but reserved for this specialized duty.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

police car.. in "G Men" ... 1935 movie

don't know what it is






















Blurb sez it's a 1923Lincoln Police (L) Flyer (IMCDB)

but that is countered in the next sentence

http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_194684-Lincoln-Police-Flyer-L-1923.html


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Certainly has a place in this thread


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

9:40 guy working surrounded by machines,so dangerous


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

1926 Opel 4/12


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Movin' out.

Going down to Florida

1956










caption says:




> Taken at the end of December in Arlington, Virginia, as we hauled our belongings behind our 1950 Dodge, heading to our new home in West Palm Beach. Image is from a Kodachrome slide, taken by my grandfather.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Milk Squad 1921



> Washington, D.C., circa 1921. "Walker Hill Dairy." And a milk truck that's been around the block a few times. National Photo Co. glass negative.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Early Sprint car


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

New York 1913

Fire Engine


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

> Universal Picture Corporation, Rialto Theatre Distinctive Photoplays truck in front of the United States Treasury Building.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

nice


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

It's so eerie seeing pictures of Flint and thinking "I've been on that street!" given how dead it is there now.

Next time I'm at my parents house I'll have to dig out my Great Grandfather's portfolio and make some scans. He was a draftsman and drawing checker for Pontiac in the 1920's, we have some really cool originals from that time era.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


> New York 1913
> 
> Fire Engine


Can someone explain what's going on with those manifolds? Are some cylinders water or something?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> Can someone explain what's going on with those manifolds? Are some cylinders water or something?


The dark upper manifold is exhaust and the lower manifold is the intake with an updraft carb. Pumps were usually driven off of a Power Take-Off (PTO) from the transmission.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

New York to Paris 1908












> Lelouvier and driver in the Werner car, February 1908, at the start of the New York to Paris automobile race. The course was from Times Square to the Eiffel Tower *via Alaska* and Siberia.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^^ badass


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

> Elinor Blevins, Auto Fiend: 1915
> 
> Washington, D.C., circa 1915. "Miss Elinor Blevins. Movie star, aviatrix, auto fiend."


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

> circa 1920 shot of the stage and film actress Grace Valentine and that Packard Twin Six roadster. Starting in 1916, Grace was one of the players in a Vitagraph film serial called The Scarlet Runner, about young Christopher Race and his "super car," the Scarlet Runner.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

kowabonga said:


> Movin' out.
> 
> Going down to Florida
> 
> ...


My grandparents neighbor has the same exact car sitting in his driveway, used to be his father's. Same color and all - Misery gray.  Unrestored, mostly original paint and interior. Not a very handsome automobile.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

MAC said:


> My grandparents neighbor has the same exact car sitting in his driveway, used to be his father's. Same color and all - Misery gray.  Unrestored, mostly original paint and interior. Not a very handsome automobile.


With precious few exceptions, the cars of Chrysler Corporation from the lae forties and early fifties can be summarized, style-wise, with one word..."dowdy". Chrysler's president then, KT Keller, insisted on the company's cars being boxy and practical, and in particular, he would not approve anything for production in which, in his own words; "A man cannot enter and exit wearing his hat". The Dodge above is typical Chrysler, then, and things didn't change until 1955, when Virgil Exner's styling revolution swept Chrysler, and later, the rest of the industry, with his sculptured, low-slung, tail-finned creations.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Robert DeNiro's stunt double?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Gas Shack 1920


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

WW2 color pictures http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/08/world-war-ii-the-american-home-front-in-color/100122/


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Jesarray said:


>


nice


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Blunderbuss said:


> Gas Shack 1920


love that shot!


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

I just watched _American Graffiti_ for the first time yesterday — what took me so long, I've no idea. 

I was born fifty years too late.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

That film really does have a special place as a vintage iconic landmark


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Still one of my favorite threads!

Blunderbuss, that video was awesome. I watch captivated at just how freakin' hard that work must've been day in and day out, dangerous too!

Does anybody have any old Boeing or similar stuff? Love me some old manufacturing.

:beer:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Albeezy36 said:


> Still one of my favorite threads!
> 
> Blunderbuss, that video was awesome. I watch captivated at just how freakin' hard that work must've been day in and day out, dangerous too!
> 
> ...


I looked for other material, but I have to say that the 10 minutes of that '36 assembly line are pure gold.

The filming was first rate, the music choice was superb (still would like to know what it is). All in all, the '36 clip was really a heavy metal art presentation of a high order.

:thumbup:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

another old shot of workmanship in action














> March 1943. "Santa Fe R.R. shops, Albuquerque. Hammering out a drawbar on the steam drop hammer in the blacksmith shop."


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

The garage 1908


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

1952


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

^^^^^

So awesome!


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Bruiser 1931


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

> Washington, D.C., 1921. "Mrs. Phil Riley in St. Claire car."


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

toledo, ohio

1910


----------



## VAB5 (Feb 20, 2000)

BumpSteer said:


>


Nice! I work at 10th & F NW...I'll have to wander over to 9th & Gee. I also drive by Treasury every day on my way home. I'll have to pay more attention on my Monday drive.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Massive Attack said:


>


Where did you find this photograph? May I borrow it for inclusion in my thread on C. Harold Wills and his automobiles? Photos of Wills St. Claire automobiles are very rare. 

Here is my thread: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ry-Can-Be-So-Unkind...&highlight=harold+wills


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

vwlarry said:


> Where did you find this photograph? May I borrow it for inclusion in my thread on C. Harold Wills and his automobiles? Photos of Wills St. Claire automobiles are very rare.
> 
> Here is my thread:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ry-Can-Be-So-Unkind...&highlight=harold+wills


Hey Larry.

Pulled it off Shorpy. Shorpy's watermark is on the right lower corner.

Have at it. 

Nice to hear from you and see your work, as always

:thumbup:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Larkspur, California


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Grease 1920













> Washington, D.C., circa 1920. "York Auto Supply Co., Georgia and New Hampshire Avenues N.W."


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Powderkeg said:


> Bruiser 1931



That thing is badass


----------



## K5ING (Nov 10, 2001)

Ever wonder how Chryslers were made back in 1939? This probably isn't it. 



Caught at the Curb


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

audifans said:


>


Very nice shot

:thumbup:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Powderkeg said:


> Bruiser 1931


wow

opcorn:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Texas Truckers 1939












> February 1939. "Gas station. Edcouch, Texas." One-stop shopping for *petroleum and petunias.*


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Shade Tree Mechanics 1920












> Prince George's County, Maryland, circa 1920. "Hyattsville Automobile Co."


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

Terandyne said:


> Shade Tree Mechanics 1920





cars change but building looks like today


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Genuine Gas Coke........1912












> Circa 1912. "Coke delivery wagon and workers, Detroit City Gas Co." Pretty grimy dudes and their battered Packard truck.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Jerry Kugel


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

> The Life Story of Jerry Kugel
> R&C photographer Pat Brollier shot this in June 1972 from Tom "Stroker" Medley's Peugeot (we thought that only Columbo drove one) on the Pasadena freeway. Written by Gray Baskerville, "Duel of the Deuces" brought Jerry, Baskerville, and their machines together for the first time. It took Baskerville's passing to part them.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com..._kugel_life_story/photo_08.html#ixzz1V2b6Udoz


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

El Mirage 1958


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

jeff james said:


>


Freaking WOW! eace:

Read about Bugatti Atalante 57S chassis number 57502 here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bugatti_Type_57S_Atalante_(57502)

EDIT: I thought the guy in the pics might have been Dr. Harold Carr, but the number plate doesn't add up to his ownership era. It sure resembles Carr, but this may be Curzon himself or one of the interim owners. Regardless, Harold Carr bought this car in '55 then locked it up a few years later and it wasn't seen again until the liquidation of his estate in 2008.

This car was sold in as-is barn find condition at the Paris Retromobile auction in Feb. 2009. Hammer price was $4.4 million US.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

DerSpiegel said:


> Freaking WOW! eace:
> 
> Read about Bugatti Atalante 57S chassis number 57502 here:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bugatti_Type_57S_Atalante_(57502)
> ...



:thumbup: 


opcorn:




















> Bugatti 57S 1937 ex Earl Howe "Barn find" :


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Rover Light Six with motorists


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

How about some vintage tv?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh79rjltJJI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Monterey Hills


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Junior Truckers 1925


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bazooka said:


> Junior Truckers 1925


Note that many of the early vehicles were RHD.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> Note that many of the early vehicles were RHD.


ok.... I'll bite.

This was due to the practice established early on with horse drawn carriages? Perhaps to hop out of the carriage and on to the sidewalk to load, unload? I'm guessing here.

Henry Ford changed over to LHD in 1908 with the Model T and Cadillac over to LHD in 1916 according to wiki

Another shot of a truck back in the day


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

You might be right. My '33 Continental only has a key lock on the passenger door. It was explained that the condition of the streets made you want to get out curbside.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Barry, you would know this well, that cars of the twenties and thirties tended to be pretty difficult to enter and exit, especially for the driver, with steering wheels jutting thisclose to the seats, and door openings that made legs and feet seem like an alien curiousity. Climbing into my dad's Model A sedan, which like your Continental sedan is typically laid out for the period, is DAMNED difficult for anyone of any stature, and even more challenging for anyone with big feet....or feet, period. When you watch a lot of classic movies, like I do (I'm addicted to TCM), you can see how drivers of the time very commonly slid over to the passenger side for entry and exit. It was simply far easier without the steering wheel in the way, and besides, front seats in cars of that time were strictly "2 across", so the trip across the seat to the other side was quite short and easy. Putting the door lock on the passenger side would seem to have made perfect sense for this, and other reasons.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Most cars yes, Larry, but suicide front doors make ingress and egress much easier. My car is smaller than a Ford or Chevy of the period, but I have no trouble getting my large self in and out of the car.

This is a friend of mine, Ed Lucas, the voice of many Concours including Amelia Island and Meadow Brook. Ed is 6'5" and around 280, as am I. The original owner of my 107" wheelbase car was 6'9" tall. That's why he selected a suicide-doored car.

There is no way that the two of us could occupy the front seat of this vehicle.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

The Coal Dudes again

Coal Weather 1912












> Circa 1912. "Coke delivery wagon and workers, Detroit City Gas Company."


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> Most cars yes, Larry, but suicide front doors make ingress and egress much easier. My car is smaller than a Ford or Chevy of the period, but I have no trouble getting my large self in and out of the car.
> 
> This is a friend of mine, Ed Lucas, the voice of many Concours including Amelia Island and Meadow Brook. Ed is 6'5" and around 280, as am I. The original owner of my 107" wheelbase car was 6'9" tall. That's why he selected a suicide-doored car.
> 
> There is no way that the two of us could occupy the front seat of this vehicle.




Wow... that friend of yours is big...

No, wait.... that car seat is tiny.... 

Both are true!!

I see why you both can't get in there at the same time........

Thanks for that shot!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

The Skeptic 1915 












> March 28, 1915. Washington, D.C. "Argo station wagon at Square Deal Auto Exchange."


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Kentucky '72















> "Cornett family, Kentucky, 1972. Girls by car." The Cornett women, like the menfolk, seemed to congregate around cars.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Im trying to find a high res ... but here is one of my grandfather in the adirondacks.


----------



## greywolf (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I hated when my parents dressed us in matching clothes.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> I hated when my parents dressed us in matching clothes.


ga ha ha

yep... that would be awful.

On another note

Push button trans


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

1927












> Washington, D.C., circa 1927. "Nature Magazine -- Walter Layman." Traveling the country with his dog Little Pocahontas, Walter Layman documented Native American culture with photographs that appeared in magazines including National Geographic and Nature.


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

TaaT said:


>



 :thumbup:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

That's really neat :thumbup:


----------



## NoLongerLow (Jun 8, 2003)

Mosbius Designs said:


> That's really neat :thumbup:


DIdnt want to requote the entire pic post...

but yes, that is awesome. where did you manage to find those?


----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

Jesarray said:


> 1927


Spectacular image quality on this one!


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


I was there last week for the sziget festival:thumbup::thumbup:
Awesome city


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

NoLongerLow said:


> DIdnt want to requote the entire pic post...
> 
> but yes, that is awesome. where did you manage to find those?


http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrsultan/sets/72157626149118210/



> I was there last week for the sziget festival
> Awesome city


that's right :beer: :wave:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

OMG already, stop quoting all those images.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Street Life 1938












> August 1938. Urbana, Ohio. "Street scene." 35mm nitrate negative by Ben Shahn for the Farm Security Administration.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

"Carefully balanced"


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

From Trove:

The damaged vehicle is a 1933 Continental 'Beacon' Sedan imported from USA. The body could possibly be Australian design and adapted to fit the 4 cylinder Continental chassis. The Maltese cross attached to the radiator grille was put on cars by some medical practitioners. The two onlookers are taxi drivers; the man on the left is from Blue and White Cabs, man on the right from Black and White cabs, which later merged to form one company. Dr Abrahams Fryberg motor car which overturned 22 September 1934


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

Massive Attack said:


> Street Life 1938


Man, I wish those embossed enamel-coated steel road signs were still in use. Graphically, they're a hell of a lot more interesting than the ones we see today (especially the square US Highway road signs with a flat white shield on a plain black background).


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Wheelstand said:


> http://www.team-bhp.com/forum/attachments/vintage-cars-classics-india/518967d1300374182-classic-sports-cars-india-1945-1975-cid_6_2_3_4_2_20110305224806_0e72b6d0-pop_gmail_com.jpg


Love Flaminia Sports. One of my favorite Cars and Coffee shots is of the same car.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm sure I already put this here, but in the same vein as those old/new pics... http://www.historicaerials.com, covers only certain areas of the country, but if you live in a lucky area, you can swipe or dissolve from aerial photos from the 50s-2000s and see the differences in major construction. it's awesome! you can even get in pretty damn close.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

pat_ernzen said:


> Love Flaminia Sports. One of my favorite Cars and Coffee shots is of the same car.


nice



Wheelstand said:


>


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

since it seems we are playing around with recession/depression times, 

Imperial Valley 1937


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Scripps-Booth 1921











> Washington, D.C, 1921. "Scripps-Booth Sales Co., 14th Street N.W." And one very shiny sedan.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

> Washington, D.C., circa 1919. "Washington Battery Co., L Street."


 inside the same garage 












> District of Columbia, 1919. Willard Service Station, Washington Battery Co., 1623 L Street. The sign: "We respectfully request customers to refrain from talking to workmen. Any information desired will be cheerfully given out by floor superintendent."


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

> Washington, D.C., circa 1919. "Sennett girls." Producer Mack Sennett's comedy reels featured a bevy of "bathing beauties," among them Marvel Rea, seen here in the harlequin costume.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

> ambulance station 1919 Washington, D.C.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Over 100 years ago 












> Lake Placid, New York, circa 1909. "Whiteface Mountain and Wilmington High Falls Road, Adirondack Mountains.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Cary Grant


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Powderkeg said:


> Cary Grant


 That is some boat 

I wonder how it drove 

wait... is that a Cord?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I wonder if that still exists. Very impressive, indeed.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

sort of "vintage"


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Powderkeg said:


> Cary Grant


 It's a Buick. It's called The Topper Buick. I love it. :thumbup::thumbup:  

Read more about it here: http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/2011/02/20/sia-flashback-the-topper-buicks-many-metamorphoses/ 



















Some more photos of it. 










What it looks like today. :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

The T80 
























from a previous comment by vwlarry 



> the intake charge of the supercharged aircraft engine was to have been cooled by a big-ass load of ice that would have been carried in the machine on its speed runs.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Became:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That's not a vintage photo.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

and you is soooooooooo right. 

eh... I liked it anyway 

here..... here's the real McCoy


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh yes, I distinctly remember that period.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

> Car transporter in the main street of the pretty lakeside town of Eufaula, Oklahoma - 1940


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

California..... Shasta Mountain


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Transporting a bunch of Nash Ramblers


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Lightnin' said:


> California..... Shasta Mountain


And it looks like Leavenworth :laugh:


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

lil' thumper said:


> Transporting a bunch of Nash Ramblers


The cab on this truck looks like it's missing the front end. Am I wrong or isn't that just a smoothed firewall?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Uber E said:


> The cab on this truck looks like it's missing the front end. Am I wrong or isn't that just a smoothed firewall?


Yes, it looks like they turned a regular cab into a COE. The radiator is probably underneath. The vent in front is likely for cabin ventilation.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Uber E said:


> The cab on this truck looks like it's missing the front end. Am I wrong or isn't that just a smoothed firewall?


Hmm....shaving _off_ the ENTIRE engine bay......


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

MrMook said:


> Hmm....shaving _off_ the ENTIRE engine bay......


It's a Cab Over Engine. Not many are very pretty.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Boy, that windshield sure looks like the rear window from a '53 Studebaker.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> Boy, that windshield sure looks like the rear window from a '53 Studebaker.


heh...everybody was grabbin' 'em to put on their customs

Looks like you make a good point


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Triberg.....in the heart of the Black Forest


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

> Detroit circa 1917. "Looking up Woodward Avenue."


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Gavin Calistros said:


>


I've gazed at photos of these big Renaults for years, and still cannot fathom the reasoning behind their placement of the HOT radiator behind the engine, and right next to the feet of the driver and front seat passenger. Leave it to the French. :laugh:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

vwlarry said:


> I've gazed at photos of these big Renaults for years, and still cannot fathom the reasoning behind their placement of the HOT radiator behind the engine, and right next to the feet of the driver and front seat passenger. Leave it to the French. :laugh:


I don't know, Larry

These characters look like they could use a foot warmer or two



(admittedly, this is a rather smaller Renault, perhaps they preferred a constant heater to a constant wind tunnel effect)


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Early 4 wheel drive vehicles


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

these are vintage enough for me


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

'29 Studebaker President Cabriolet


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

Bodacious said:


> Kentucky '72


"Cornett family, Kentucky, 1972. Girls by car." The Cornett women, like the menfolk, seemed to congregate around cars. 

Cornett Engines? I recognize the name. My dad used to run Cornett engines in his dirt late model.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

> 1932 Chrysler Imperial, New Jersey, 1934


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't know if I'd have THAT look on my face with this vehicle, but I really like this Speedster

and I love the mood of these old shots.

I don't know if it's the dry plate negative or the size of the negative or the lenses or the fact that it's a black and white, but it feels like you can just walk right into the pictures.

opcorn:












> 1916 Ford Model T Speedster, March 26, 1916, California


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


>


LOL I know her, that pic is from the Jazz Age Lawn Party on Governor's Island, NYC from a couple years back. I may have posted it myself originally.




























Another couple of "modern" photos:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

kowabonga said:


>


And of course.....

now I want that horn!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

1905

a little more detail in the large version


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

1912 speedwell

Seattle


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

1909 Cadillac Model 30


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Do you know the "Standard of the World" story of the 1908 Caddy?


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> Do you know the "Standard of the World" story of the 1908 Caddy?


From what I gather this was an actual award given for high production standards



> Cadillac recieved the prestigious Dewar Trophy to Cadillac in 1908, the Royal Automobile Club of England proclaimed Cadillac “Standard of the World” for precision manufacture. This is not a self made claim, or marketing slogan, but recognition of the engineering and precision manufacturing of a remarkable automobile. In fact, the Dewar Trophy is given “to the motor car which should successfully complete the most meritorious performance or test furthering the interests and advancement of the [automobile] industry”. This was the first time that an American car had won the award.


President Taft in a 1909 cadillac











1910 model 30


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

There's much more to the story than that. I believe they took three cars and three piles of replacement parts, disassembled the cars, mixed up the parts and put the cars back together again and ran them in the endurance run. Prior to that period there was no standardization of parts. If you needed to replace a component there was always some type of fitting to do. The Caddys were reasembled without modifying any parts, hence the "Standard of the Wolrld."


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> There's much more to the story than that. I believe they took three cars and three piles of replacement parts, disassembled the cars, mixed up the parts and put the cars back together again and ran them in the endurance run. Prior to that period there was no standardization of parts. If you needed to replace a component there was always some type of fitting to do. The Caddys were reasembled without modifying any parts, hence the "Standard of the Wolrld."



Holy Crap, Barry.......


Uh.... no... I didn't know about that story.

Wow... Here is (I believe) a picture taken of the "event"

:wave:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, I've seen that picture before. Perfect for a vintage photo. That's a picture that's worth a thousand words.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Fascinating

All of a sudden these famous names are starting to fall into place in the missing puzzle pieces of my mind



> Henry M. Leland, the founder of Cadillac, was the
> individual who took precision engineering into the
> manufacture of automobiles. Gauges were used to
> ascertain that parts were made to tiny tolerances.
> ...














> Precision gauges used to measure
> cylinder bore to 1/1000th of an inch


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

And we come full circle with car electronics that require professional repair, and the manufacturers are more than happy to NOT have you do it.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Speaking of electrics

Talk about tiny



Actually, I kinda like it. Sort of like a runabout that you left in the dryer too long














> 1921 Automatic Electric
> Automatic Electric Transmission Co. Buffalo, NY
> 1921


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

1929 Packard Speedster driven by Major Glasscock

Body by Thompson


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

One more shot of the Glasscock special


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> One more shot of the Glasscock special


That's wild that the grill bears no resemblance to a Packard grill, yet the traditional sculpted lines of their normal grill are carved out of the shape of the rest of the car.

I had not seen that one.:thumbup:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

The tiny wheels crowd

Cute


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Family and their model T

1915


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

She's happy


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Pierce Great Arrow 1910??


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Stepin Fetchit

1929


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

By the way, Lincoln Theodore Monroe Andrew Perry


First black actor to make a million dollars (which back in that day actually meant a whole pile of money)


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Ford dealership












> Ford dealership with c1918 Model T Runabout, West Virginia


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Flathead V8's 



> Ford engine and transmission assemblies are shown above being loaded onto a open freight car at the River Rouge factory, during 1937, to start their trip on towards assem-bly plants. Photos below show the sign coming into the city and the complex that at one time employed close to fifty-thousand workers.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Powderkeg said:


> Ford dealership


Note the arbored saw blade. There were many devices of this nature that were designed to work off a belt drive attached to a rear wheel of a Model-T. They were used to run pumps, generators and whole assembly lines when steam engines and electric motors went down for repair.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Barry

I'd almost forgotten about the powerhouse that the T could be










Alice White


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Marilyn


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Barefoot_ said:


> Thanks Barry
> 
> I'd almost forgotten about the powerhouse that the T could be
> 
> ...


She was an attractive woman...I had to google image search


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Ford Assembly Line 1931

Couple roadsters behind the commercial vehicle up front












> A Press Photo taken in one of the Ford Motor Company plants during the 1931 model year run, which shows a commercial chassis in front of a whole batch of roadsters fol-lowing it down the line. Interestingly in the left hand background appear to be three more roadsters with their tops covered with paper to prevent soiling which you can also see on the assembly line. Also note that the cowl on the commercial chassis appears to be in primer to allow the painting of it to be completed by whoever completes it with a body.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

GM Proving Grounds

1924

Testing the product

Looks cold to me












> And they don’t need any computers, just a stop watch and some junk which they found under the work bench….. Notice the apparatus which looks like it was setup the old fashioned way, they made it to do the job they wanted it to do. This is a fuel mileage testing device held in place with some twine and electrical tape. And check out the scien-tists great hats, the luxury 2 x 4 test seat with the air mattress on the backrest and the sand bags for weight.
> 
> Below it looks like our duo has gone high-tech on us. They are using a chain driven fifth- wheel and a spark accelerometer, which supposedly measures distance against time. *It records data by using electrical sparks to make pinholes in a paper tape at one and ten foot intervals. The test vehicles are identified as Oakland’s and the photos are dated 1924.*


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

BluMagic said:


>



Sorry but I lol'd at this. 


The original photoshop.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

and now for something completely different

whoa, Nellie












New York to San Fran

Female Aviator 

1910

At least she looks better in black


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Vintage used car salesman


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Jesarray said:


> Vintage used car salesman


I do remember back when telephone numbers were so simple


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

audifans said:


> I do remember back when telephone numbers were so simple


You're older than I as I only remember 7 digit phone numbers.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*GL*adstone *1045* number shown above



barry2952 said:


> You're older than I as I only remember 7 digit phone numbers.



Well, I'm not ancient (just turning 64 soon).... but there wasn't any standardization about the changeover from 6 to 7 digits or set date when things moved to 7.

Back in Cape Girardeau where I grew up, I believe our number was *ED*gewater *2833* to start with (on the edge of the Mississippi) 



> examples of 6 digits were things like
> *MA*rket *7032* (typical urban North American six-digit phone number, phased out in 1950s)





> During the 1950s, cities using six-digit numbers migrated to seven-digit.


Some used car sales lots were less sophisticated than that Hollywood Spencer guy


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Mr. Green












> Mr. Green is back in his Automatic Electric Pleasure Vehicle, for one more visit along with his dog this time but without his radio. This press photo lists him as living in New Bedford, on his two hundred acre estate


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

barry2952 said:


> You're older than I as I only remember 7 digit phone numbers.


In the Chicago metro area phone numbers were still alphanumeric until the early/mid sixties. Our phone number was TE(mple)8-8565, for example. Of course they were numeric all along, but the telephone book listed them in alphanumeric format. Why I don't know.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

> Pontiac introduced the famous Indian head in silhouette emblem, which remained the Pontiac logo for three decades. In the twenties, most vehicles did not have a badge with the name of the vehicle on it. They relied heavily on mascots, such as my Pontiac’s famous Indian Head radiator cap. The radiator cap and the brass Fisher Body tag are the only identification on my Pontiac. Below is


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

lil' thumper said:


> Mr. Green is back in his Automatic Electric Pleasure Vehicle, for one more visit along with his dog this time but without his radio. This press photo lists him as living in New Bedford, on his two hundred acre estate


Who is Mr. Green? is that new Bedford, MA? very interesting as New Bedford used to be the most expensive port in the country, what with the whaling and all.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> Who is Mr. Green? is that new Bedford, MA? very interesting as New Bedford used to be the most expensive port in the country, what with the whaling and all.





> Goodyear Tire Company promotional photos dated during 1929, showing the smaller sized Mayflower above with Edward Howland Robinson Green in his electric car. Green was from Buzzards Bay Mass. and this link about him will take you to an earlier post that Tim Martin wrote and this photo could have possibly been taken there. The comment below by Robert Cunningham tells more about him and his car.














> I believe your top photo was taken in Boston, not overseas. It features the tiny 65-inch wheelbase Automatic Electric Pleasure Vehicle, of 1920-21. It was produced by the Automatic Electric Transportation Company of Buffalo, New York. The $1,200 runabout used a 24-volt electric motor and had a top speed of around 20 miles per hour. Drive was via chain to the left rear wheel. The body was built of aluminum tacked over a wooden frame. It weighed roughly 900 pounds with the 14-cell Exide battery which powered the car for up to 60 miles between charges. The company was absorbed by Walker Electric in the later 1920s. *The most notorious Automatic Electric owner is pictured in your photo. He was the eccentric (note the floppy hat and giant bow tie) son of a wealthy widow in Boston, Mass. He loved electric gadgets and owned several electric cars. He used this one (with the doors removed for easy entry) to run around his estate. He equipped his little car with a radio — you can see it laying down on the hood — which he used to inform the Boston Harbor patrol of questionable activities. His name escapes me, but you can read all about him and his little car in my book, “Orphan Babies: America’s Forgotten Economy Cars” Volume 1. (See http://www.orphanbabycars.com )*
> Reply


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Jesarray said:


> Vintage used car salesman


Dealership is gone, but the building remains. At least it looks like an old car dealership building..


http://maps.google.com/maps?q=7636+...=m&z=17&vpsrc=0&panoid=gjoipjIY56dGmDUCSLttxg


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks! That area (NB) seems to have been known for some rather eccentric people in it's heyday


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

> Herr Gotthardt Rimmek, Berlin automobile designer, is shown here with the eight-wheeled passenger car which he designed. He claimed that the car travels over bumps much more smoothly, because the wheels pass over depressions instead of dropping into them. He also stated the obvious that there was much more security in case of axle, tire or wheel trouble.
> 
> Is this entire car of his own design? Or is it a modified passenger car? Note the unique triangular windows on either side of the windshield. Photo dated 1935.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

what the heck?












> Built in Paris by Bourbeau & Devaux, t*he Bedelia was an interesting car whereby the passenger and driver sat in a for and aft position and both were required to operate it. *Initially powered by single cylinder Aster engines the company later installed their own belt driven v-twin units. In 1920 the partner’s sold the manufacturing rights to another firm who changed the seating to the more conventional side by side position but by 1926 the marque ceased to exist.
> 
> The first photo above shows Mr. Henri Bourbeau in the ‘tourisme’ and in the second he is pictured in the ‘sport’ model where he finished 11th in the 1913 Grand Prix de l’U.M.F. at Le Mans.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

A young man, his Model T speedster and his best girl….What else could you ask for ??


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

The Reeves Octoauto preceded the one above. It was popular with tire manufacturers and retailers. The rest of the public, not so much.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

lil' thumper said:


>


love that shot!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> 1956 Opel Rekord
> 
> 1958: one of the very first Mazdamiata pics, taken during a vacation, probably in Germany. Granddad, sis, Maz and Mum pose patiently while Dad takes the pic.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

Powderkeg said:


> Ford dealership


My dealer standards have changed in 90+ years


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Packard in the foreground


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Balderdash said:


> A young man, his Model T speedster and his best girl….What else could you ask for ??


Seatbelts?


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

1931 Cadillac V16 Town Car by Fleetwood.

Other wonderful vintage photos from the same source.
http://reservatory6.blogspot.com/2011/09/distressed.html


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Detroit Electric delivery truck

Comments below from the blog

http://www.mychurchgrowth.com/blog/2010/12/












> Divco 1926-1986
> I did not intend to bring the 1929 truck lines into this set of vehicles, but I decided to write about my favorite brands. One that has some memories for me when I was growing up in the 1960’s, is Divco. I remember every morning at 5am, my dad would wake me up to have breakfast with him, and we would shoot pool before he left for work, and I for school. (We had a pool table, dad didn’t take me to a pool hall.) The TV was on, and had a test pattern displayed, waiting on the National Anthem to play as the day of broadcast began. Around that five o’clock hour, the Borden’s milk truck would come by the house to deliver our dairy products. The truck was a Divco, an acronym that stands for Detroit Industrial Vehicles COmpany. Divco trucks have become popular collectible vehicles today. The Divco truck looked the same for many years, and only the VW Beetle stayed in production with the same basic model for a longer period of time.
> 
> In 1922, George Bacon designed a new milk delivery truck* that could be driven from four positions; front, rear, or either running board.* His employer, the Detroit Electric Vehicle Company, was not interested in building a gasoline powered truck, so Bacon formed the Detroit Industrial Vehicle Company. (D.I.V.CO.) After testing 25 prototypes with the Detroit Creamery in 1925, Bacon and his investors were ready to start mass production.* From 1926 until 1986, Divco produced multi-stop delivery trucks unlike any others.*
> ...


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Divco was purchased and operated by the Continental Motor Company in the '30s, I believe.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Until the middle seventies in my hometown in NW Indiana, everyone had their milk delivered from the local dairy plant in these Divco trucks. I always loved the way the drivers stood up while driving them.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's the ongoing restoration of a 1936 Divco.

http://forums.aaca.org/f190/restoration-underway-1936-divco-s-model-257862.html

Note the frame.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks for that link, Barry

Nice to see these things both old and new






























> Driving a 1925 Divco milk truck can be a challenge. The truck was designed to be driven while the milk man stands on the outside of the truck. This was done to make it easier to hop off the truck to make a delivery. The gear shift is in front of the pedals that control cluch and brake. While standing on the outside of the truck, the driver must reach inside the truck to a tiller bar to steer the truck left and right.













commentary taken from a UK blog



> The truck has two driving positions. A delivery person would first drive the truck to the route while standing in the front of the truck. After arriving, the driver would move to the side where the truck could be driven using a tiller and standing pedals. Here, Crist demonstrates how to drive using the side controls of the 1925 Divco milk truck.





> One model Crist owns, a 1936 Thorne gas/electric stand-and-drive delivery truck, was used by Rutter's for 18 years before it was sold to Ruhl's bakery in Harrisburg. Crist later located the truck behind a chicken shed in Elizabethville and set out to restore it.
> "A lot of innovation took place in the '30s," Crist said.
> The Thorne uses a generator bolted to the fly-
> wheel that powers a motor connected to the differential. This was an up-and-coming mode of driving wheels of diesel locomotives that began replacing steam engines for railroad hauling in the 1940s. In the case of diesel locomotives, where huge loads needed to be moved, it was not practical to use friction-drive-type drivelines with their clutches, gears and drive shafts.
> ...


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Model T speedster

talk about minimalist.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome and sad.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## tm8405 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Jedidub said:


>


Holy Blitzkrieg, Batman!!!


wow... almost makes me think we might just have lost the war if a few things had turned out differently.

yikes


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Here... I'll help the new guy out

(you gotta set it inside the image bookmarks)










like this









interesting... looks like you did that. dunno why yours won't display

(edit: looks like you added some wierd ?=action inside the URL)

try again with a different pic


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Powderkeg said:


> Holy Blitzkrieg, Batman!!!
> 
> 
> wow... almost makes me think we might just have lost the war if a few things had turned out differently.
> ...



If you're that impressed with a propaganda rendering, how do you feel about actual photos?










I suspect that if the photographer had panned left and right, he'd see much of the same for miles.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

that distinctive Packard grill


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> Seatbelts?


It was his first wife...:laugh:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

mitcompressor said:


>


Wow! That guy seems to missing some serious parts.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## tm8405 (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Massive Attack said:


>


Just a comment on this photo of a family posing with their automobile and all the other similar photos displayed here so far: The great pride that these folks were feeling, and expressing, in these photos is unknown in our time. To possess an automobile 100 years ago, especially for rural people, was something marvelous, even miraculous. It literally liberated these people to travel farther, faster, and more conveniently than ever before. Their automobile also represented a huge savings in labor for them, too, as well as their time, which heretofore had been consumed in far greater quantities just getting into their nearby town, for instance. That Model T wasn't just a car for these folks. It was a life-changing event.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

This is what a lot of roads were like back then. The more they were traveled the muckier they got.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwlarry said:


> Just a comment on this photo of a family posing with their automobile and all the other similar photos displayed here so far: The great pride that these folks were feeling, and expressing, in these photos is unknown in our time. To possess an automobile 100 years ago, especially for rural people, was something marvelous, even miraculous. It literally liberated these people to travel farther, faster, and more conveniently than ever before. Their automobile also represented a huge savings in labor for them, too, as well as their time, which heretofore had been consumed in far greater quantities just getting into their nearby town, for instance. That Model T wasn't just a car for these folks. It was a life-changing event.


:thumbup:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Looking rather serious here


Shot in Java

'33

Anyone care to guess the car make?


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

> "'36 Ford; Carson top; 5229 Sunset Blvd. L.A.; March 26, 1944."


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

love the caption!


----------



## disenfranchised (Jul 13, 2009)

MRVW01 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> love the caption!


QFMFT. New desktop.:thumbup:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Ladies in a 1910 Peerless Touring Car


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Plenty of room!












> Harry Kirst and group in car in front of Charles Kirst Hotel, Scranton, PA c1906


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Barry, that is quite a picture

Reminds me that Sterling Moss powered one down the Thames


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

> Circa 1927 Rolls Royce Phantom I w/ possible Renault down the way.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Bazooka said:


> Barry, that is quite a picture
> 
> Reminds me that Sterling Moss powered one down the Thames


Would better if he was talking on his shoe phone.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

fraulein and '54 buick


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Another '41 Buick


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

barry2952 said:


>


How is that picture possible? My friend in California always go on and on about what a paradise California is.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

IC AI said:


> How is that picture possible? My friend in California always go on and on about what a paradise California is.


heh...


oh it's a paradise alright. Right up until the rainy times come and turn the place into a flood.

Same as Phoenix. There isn't much greenery to absorb the water. It all runs off and overflows.

Muddy hillsides fall down, etc.

1886










1938










and of course, the wildfires will just make the situation worse by burning up any remnants of trees that could have held back some water


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

and sometimes there is trouble.....even in paradise

southern cali




























flash floods hit Vegas as well


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Captured Tatra t87


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok

I knew Barry has been around for awhile, but this is ridiculous












Hastings, Barry County, Michigan


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

kasbah said:


> Captured Tatra t87


Imagining those GIs driving that Tatra until it quit running, and then using it for a bonfire or target practice. Too bad, but understandable given the zeitgeist.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Interesting

I don't think I've ever heard of a car named after a state


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

How about a city?



















Remove the rear seat to reveal a pick-up bed.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Seabird said:


> If you're that impressed with a propaganda rendering, how do you feel about actual photos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow my grandfather was a mechanic/nose art artist on those planes during the war.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Check his work out google William "Bill" Mcbroom nose art
http://380th.org/NEWS/TAPS/Taps.html
R.I.P. Pops


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> Interesting
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard of a car named after a state


Not a Ferrari fan, I take it? 










and to go back on topic....Detroit GP 1988; a very special man in a very special car.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> Interesting
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard of a car named after a state





hushypushy said:


> Not a Ferrari fan, I take it?



I'm not sure I'm following you here.

I'm not familiar with Italy admittedly but what is the state reference here?

never mind... if you are referring to a model not the make... sure

Ferrari California. 

I was marveling about the make of the car being named after a state

vintage ferrari pic for back to topic


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> Interesting
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard of a car named after a state


PLEASE TELL ME MORE!

I live near Cincy, and I've never heard of this!


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

mitcompressor said:


> Ladies in a 1910 Peerless Touring Car


Why do these cars always seem to be so very high? SUV complex? All roads were muddy? Just still trying to find what the appropriate height for a car should be?


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> I'm not sure I'm following you here.
> 
> I'm not familiar with Italy admittedly but what is the state reference here?
> 
> ...


and....how was I supposed to know that? You wrote this: "I don't think I've ever heard of a car named after a state". You never specified make, model, or literally anything besides "car".

The California is a car named after a car that's named after a state (at least, I think the 250 GT California was named after the state...someone please correct me if I'm wrong). That's why I posted it; nothing more, nothing less. It wasn't an attack or anything. Not sure why you felt the need to make such a weird/defensive response...


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

no big deal hushy

didn't intend that to come across as some major statement or some strong rebuttal... just kind of amazed that someone would name a car after Ohio (California, on the other hand, begs to have everyone piling on to claim that name.... after all, tons of surfer girls, lotsa sun and terrific scenery deserve to get that nameplate on any car that is exceptional)

at any rate... is cool


eace:

for the record, I've enjoyed your picture posts over time.

Back on track

'47 studebaker convertible


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Lincoln Continental Convertible

'41


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

this belongs here


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

One of my favorite vintage photos of all. Superstar Rita Hayworth with her new Lincoln Continental. Two beauties.


----------



## Bias_Ply (Feb 6, 2010)

om617952 said:


>


fun fact: the outboard is a Chrysler engine too!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

vwlarry said:


> One of my favorite vintage photos of all. Superstar Rita Hayworth with her new Lincoln Continental. Two beauties.


:thumbup:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Absolutely love this one!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

TopDown_ said:


> Absolutely love this one!


You'd think she's had learned.:facepalm:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

oh, boy!!!!



(first one appears recent)


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

another '41 shot










moving during the Great Depression


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Couple in Virginia

Bonnie and Clyde wannabe's ??


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

> 923 Gardner Radio Special, Oregon 1925


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

mother in law seat in the back.

lotsa people in this photo


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Mud Season


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Is this you, Barry? :laugh::beer:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Providence under water

Great Hurricane in New England in 1938











Amherst










Jamestown


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

commentary attached to photo



> *1913 Willys/Knight Overland in Golden City, Missouri*
> 
> I believe the car is a 1913 Willys/Knight Overland Model 69.
> 
> ...


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh, what could I do with that.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

kasbah said:


>


wow...

talk about cool

:thumbup:


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Old time fun

Model T style


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

barry2952 said:


> Oh, what could I do with that.


he seems to think he'd like it as well....

perhaps for his kid!


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

> 1934 Fiat Pininfarina Cabriolet


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Tatra in Prague


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

kowabonga said:


>


cartoon on wheels~!


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Jean Harlow and an Auburn Speedster taken in the Coliseum just after the Olympics


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Great photo. Jean Harlow is one of my favorite movie stars of the thirties. Such a sexy woman onscreen, and a good and decent person offscreen, and she died so young and sadly.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks, Larry

here's an L29 (albeit rather dilapidated in a eucalyptyse grove.)


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## sweetridebro (Apr 3, 2009)

Eric D said:


>


 Wow, seeing this image brought back memories of my grandfather who drove those buses for years. Seeing it in a photo from that time period really made me associate it with him. My mom said nobody else drove anything like it in their preppy neighbourhood and everyone thought it was weird. He made sets for TV. And he helped me make a soap box racer when I was like 10. I was so proud of that thing. My mom threw it out when they sold their house after his death because there wasn't room for it in the moving truck... she should've left some piece of furniture instead. I hate to say it but I had kind of forgotten about him the last couple years, but he was a really cool guy, and really he was the only person in my family who I ever got along with. :laugh:


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

*1953 Chrysler Hemi Ranch Runner*

#225 I remember this car. A Texas rancher built it in the late fifties to get across his vast ranch quickly. It ran on a railroad track, and with two hemis and the low friction of steel wheels on rails it virtually flew.

It was made from two 1953 Chrysler New Yorkers, and it would go to the end of the track and then reverse back to the house. Come to think of it, it may have used only one engine for each direction. That would certainly simplify the mechanicals. I've had this image in my head for over 50 years and have fruitlessly search the interwebs for info on the two headed hemi. 

We had a '53 New Yorker, and I discovered that if you put it in low range and floored it, it would wail just like the newer hemis at the drag strip. Good times.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

1930's trailer park


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Roy Evan's Auburn


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

The Beast of Turin


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Henry and Edsel


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


> The Beast of Turin


Wow! Anymore information on this?


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Funny, even boats had tail fins in the late 1950s!  :laugh:










Chris Craft Silver Arrow. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

> In 1910, the Beast of Turin, with a 28-liter, four-cylinder engine borrowed from a dirigible, was clocked at 145 miles per hour. That, Wales said with a laugh, was at a time when “people thought your face would blow off at any speed higher than 70 mph.” The Beast of Turin’s engine was more than nine times larger than the V-6 in a Honda Accord, and its cylinders were so large, Wales said, a man could stick his head in one. *When it drove down the road, he said, flames shot 10 feet out of the exhaust and people ran for cover.*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


> The Beast of Turin


145 miles an hour with 10 foot flames out the exhaust!


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Massive Attack said:


> Henry and Edsel


Interesting body language and facial expressions

Sort of like they came upon a turd in the road and don't know what to do with it.

Nothing against the car here, just funny and weird on the part of the Ford men involved


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Buickboy92 said:


> Funny, even boats had tail fins in the late 1950s!  :laugh:
> 
> Chris Craft Silver Arrow. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :heart::heart::heart::heart:


IMO, the Cobra was far prettier. It's actually the exact boat as my 18' Continental with a different deck and a bigger engine.










The '61 Continental sprouted wings and T-tops.


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Lightnin' said:


> 145 miles an hour with 10 foot flames out the exhaust!


How would the flames not burn the tires at 145 mph?


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## sleees345 (Dec 31, 2009)

deleted.


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

That Beast didn't reached 145mph, just 90mph or sth. 

This Fiat did.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

sleees345 said:


> I posted these in the dope shizz thread about a year ago. thought people would like them here too.


Meh.


----------



## sleees345 (Dec 31, 2009)

deleted.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

sleees345 said:


> ?


Those are not vintage photos. How about starting a thread for "vintage" advertising?


----------



## sleees345 (Dec 31, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> Those are not vintage photos. How about starting a thread for "vintage" advertising?


Ok, sorry. Figured it was close enough. I'll delete these and start a new thread.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## caddy addict (Mar 2, 2002)

*hope mobile*










in memory of his wife passing today


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

picture is pretty tiny

difficult to make out who you are referring to

give a clue?










url sez templeton

I'm assuming this is some sort of cadillac???


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

ok... I get it

Lloyd Templeton

Bob Hope Special 

1948 "Templeton Saturn"


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Shore Drive ....Belle Isle, Detroit Michigan

1900


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Now envision that scene in the beginning of spring with piles of shards of broken river ice piled 15 feet tall along that drive. It is a sight to behold.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

pretty wild in the winter.

Shots??

Here's another end of the world

Jungle Yachts


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Best I could find.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Nice vintage photo of Clark Gable seated inside his Lincoln Zephyr coupe. Notice the novel shift lever sprouting from the dashboard instead of the floor, a Zephyr feature. Honda wasn't the first after all!


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Mr. Bugatti in a relaxed pose


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Is he the son that wasn't allowed to race?


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

> Jean Bugatti pictured with a Bugatti car, 1930s. The son of Ettore Bugatti, the founder of Bugatti. By 1936 he was made a director at his father's factory. He died in 1939 in a test drive accident. Jean Bugatti pictured with a Bugatti car, 1930s.



Don't know about not being allowed to race


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

kasbah said:


> Captured Tatra t87


I have to say, ever since i saw one of these in the flesh a few years back this has become one of my favorite vintage cars..

So forward thinking, so much presence, and probably frighteningly quick! I think these are just way cool. :thumbup:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Don't know about not being allowed to race


I believe he died on a test drive, which I believe he did to all the cars, but he was not allowed to race.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Uk in NY said:


> I have to say, ever since i saw one of these in the flesh a few years back this has become one of my favorite vintage cars..
> 
> So forward thinking, so much presence, and probably frighteningly quick! I think these are just way cool. :thumbup:


Ever seen under the hood of one?


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

a little more












> Shortly before the outbreak of World War II, on August 11, 1939, Jean Bugatti crashed the Typ 57 C Tank he was test-driving – the same car that had just recently won the 24-hour race at Le Mans. At more than 200 km/h, he had to swerve to avoid hitting a bicyclist coming out of a country lane. He lost control of the car, hit a tree, and died on the spot. At the time of his tragic death, Jean Bugatti was only 30 years old.


the 57G Tank


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

barry2952 said:


> Ever seen under the hood of one?


Barry, Actually I have.

We had some guys stop by at work with one of these on a trailer a few years back.
I had never seen one in the flesh before and it really caught my attention. fortunately I was able to give it a really good looking over. (the owner was way cool)

If memory serves me correctly the car I saw was on TV recently.. i can't remember what show (car crazy?) 


Must have been such an awesome piece of machinery to drive when it was new... so different.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Good God, but those were enormous cars


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

At 6'5"and 280 pounds I look small next to the Royalle at The Henry Ford.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

I'm among an iconoclastic group of enthusiasts who do not put Bugatti automobiles upon a pedestal, although they are indeed very fine machines. But Ettore and his son did outdo everyone, to this very day, in one area of automotive accomplishment. IMO Bugatti had the most beautiful wheels every to carry an automobile, as with the sublime alloy rims on the Royale above. Those wheels could make anything look gorgeous. The Type 35's spoked, brakedrum-integral wheels were equally gorgeous:

Vintage photo for thread-compliance:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

well if there is one wheel design I really don't card for, it's the block spoke look.

But each to their own.


And I totally agree about the wheels above


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

That's my favorite Bugatti ever; the Coupe Napoleon, designed by Jean Bugatti. I built a 1/12-scale (BIG) model kit of it years ago, and it is still an imposing presence in my display case.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

vwlarry said:


> I'm among an iconoclastic group of enthusiasts who do not put Bugatti automobiles upon a pedestal, although they are indeed very fine machines. But Ettore and his son did outdo everyone, to this very day, in one area of automotive accomplishment. IMO Bugatti had the most beautiful wheels every to carry an automobile, as with the sublime alloy rims on the Royale above. Those wheels could make anything look gorgeous. The Type 35's spoked, brakedrum-integral wheels were equally gorgeous:
> 
> Vintage photo for thread-compliance:


Bugatti was also the first maker to use cast aluminum wheels and the stokes acted a lot like heat sinks to help disperse the head from the drum part of the wheel.

Pretty neat setup


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

International parade of Jungle yachts

Times Square


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

A little different under the hood


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Blunderbuss said:


>


Nice painting, but the way it's portrayed, that rig couldn't turn left or right. :laugh:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Lightnin' said:


> A little different under the hood


Dobles are actually, in essence, rear-engined cars. The double-acting engine itself is situated between the rear, driven wheels, with the combustion and steam production all taking place up front, under the hood.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

vwlarry said:


> Nice painting, but the way it's portrayed, that rig couldn't turn left or right. :laugh:


They could if the center wheels could slide sideways tied to the steering. Wonder how that would work. Maybe 4-wheel steering?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

A quick Google found that they were a 5th wheel with a flexible fabric joint.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

I just thought it was amusing that the painting showed what looked for all the world like one giant, rigid, six-wheeled contraption with no capability of turning. The artist was probably not much of an engineer.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

A little too much "artistic license" was granted in the above


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Lightnin' said:


> A little too much "artistic license" was granted in the above


Actually, the drawing does show the flexible panel, it just doesn't show any separation. As built, they may be that way.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

pretty neat

I have a feeling the turning circle was as big as the Queen Mary!


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

I just thought the painting looked funny. I wasn't expecting the Spanish Inquisition! :laugh:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

I love this thing!!! The Dragon!  :thumbup::thumbup: :heart::heart:





















> From _*"The Old Motor"*_
> 
> The Dragon was a car that should have done better in the market place, but like many it was only in operation for a few years. The Dragon was designed by Leo Melanowski an engineer with excellent experience, first at the Otto Engine Company in Vienna, followed by being the chief engineer for Clement of Paris, along with having built the first Panhard racer. In America we was responsible for the design of the famous Winton Bullet racing cars and also worked on the Waltham car.
> 
> ...


See More Here: http://theoldmotor.com/?p=29083


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

vwlarry said:


> Dobles are actually, in essence, rear-engined cars. The double-acting engine itself is situated between the rear, driven wheels, with the combustion and steam production all taking place up front, under the hood.


nicely put, Larry

thanks


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Backseat chit chat


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

lil' thumper said:


>






> This picture was taken on the east bound 60 Fwy in an area called "Box Springs" - between downtown Riverside and what once was the Riverside Raceway.


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> well if there is one wheel design I really don't card for, it's the block spoke look.
> 
> But each to their own.
> 
> ...


14.7 litre prototype engine... yeah baby.


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

I love this thread 

:heart:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Packard dealership


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

commentary that goes with the picture



> Join Date: Jun 2007
> Location: outside of El Lay
> Posts: 7,212
> Re: Race Cars On The Street
> ...


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

audifans said:


> commentary that goes with the picture





> The car in the photo is Lola T70 MkIII Coupe Chassis No. SL73/117. It was first sold to James Garner for his American International Racing Team and ran the '69 Daytona 24 hrs finishing 2nd. Garner sold it and it was used in the George Lucas film THX1138. It ended up with Eddie Hill (ya, that Eddie Hill) in Texas and he and Ercie used it as their wedding car.
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie owned it for over 30 years. The car was sold to Europe in 2007.


I believe this is a photo of it here











right before he sold it


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

1903 White


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

1906 Pope Toledo 

Fairbanks, Alaska


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

*Professional photographer*



LA7VJetta said:


> that is supa high quality.


This photo was taken by a photographer hired by the US government. She was assigned to take photos of Americans and Americana all around the country. Her photos were all amazing, but I don't recall her name.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

jeff james said:


> 1906 Pope Toledo
> 
> Fairbanks, Alaska


that is some headgear


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Jack Dempsey











Jack Dempsey with a bit more money


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

titled: Snoqualmie


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## R32Rich (Jun 13, 2004)

Wheelstand said:


>


Feed Doritos to the bears....


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Powderkeg said:


>


I guess some things never change


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

interesting 

I don't know what the car is


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

That's a Graham Hollywood from 1940. It was based on the tooling used to build the Cord 810/812, with a rear-wheel-drive Graham chassis underneath it instead of the defunct Cord's front-drivetrain, and was shortened in the front by about 10 inches and restyled by John Tjaarda, the designer who originated the Lincoln Zephyr, and the father of Tom Tjaarda, who designed the DeTomaso Pantera. It, along with its sister car, the Hupp Skylark, were complete flops, due to the rushed and ultra-cheap runup into their production, along with the public's fear of buying an "orphan" car from these dying makers. After a thousand or so Hollywoods were built, the Graham company stopped automobile production and went into military contracting only. Hupp, relying on Graham's production lines for the Skylark, went under in 1940.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

nice explanation for that one, Larry!!

Mini golf in the 1930's


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

this thread just continues to deliver the awesomeness :thumbup:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

agreed

:thumbup:


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

in Laramie Wyoming


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Jesarray said:


>


A fleet of 1936 Ford TRUCKS.

My dad has a '36 pickup, I always loved how the truck version is the same body on a way beefier frame.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Lots of legendary stuff in this thread. I spent over an hour and got thru only ten pages. Need to check the rest later.

Here's some vintage race action from Finland.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

new mercury's in a line


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

kinda reminds me of Roy Scheider

:wave:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

note to Barry

one tail light

did you ever come to a conclusion on the start of mandatory two?

I'm surprised that only one was used on a lot of cars.

Would most of us drive with a headlight on just one side?

Seems a visible clue is needed on both rear corners


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

It's beginning to look like 1939 for cars having two lights. Some states still require only one, but manufacturers simply covered their bases.

I'm still looking into when turn signals became mandatory. I'm getting some conflicting info.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

They look determined


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That's a very cool front suspension. Wonder what the box is?


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

vwlarry said:


> That's a Graham Hollywood from 1940. It was based on the tooling used to build the Cord 810/812, with a rear-wheel-drive Graham chassis underneath it instead of the defunct Cord's front-drivetrain, and was shortened in the front by about 10 inches and restyled by John Tjaarda, the designer who originated the Lincoln Zephyr, and the father of Tom Tjaarda, who designed the DeTomaso Pantera. It, along with its sister car, the Hupp Skylark, were complete flops, due to the rushed and ultra-cheap runup into their production, along with the public's fear of buying an "orphan" car from these dying makers. After a thousand or so Hollywoods were built, the Graham company stopped automobile production and went into military contracting only. Hupp, relying on Graham's production lines for the Skylark, went under in 1940.


Hey Larry what do you think of the Hollywood? I think it's pretty cool, although not as good looking as the Cord.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> That's a very cool front suspension. Wonder what the box is?


well, it's a front drive "something"










Bollee torpeliers?? 





> The Torpilleurs
> 
> The car was built under licence by De Dietrich; an early modification was the fitting of an automatic spray carburettor of sophisticated design. Amedee Bollée jnr took part in a number of speed trials, as a result of which it became apparent to him that an attempt to reduce the air-resistance of the average motor car body was essential.
> 
> ...





> Historically demonstrable is parallel to the automotive industry in these countries, a rapid development made, which not least was due to the rivalry of manufacturers to the other too quickly to be on the track (on the above picture shown Bollée racer, which in 1898 participated in the Paris-Amsterdam-Paris race, was produced in the French town of Le Mans, even today, the global epicenter of racing).


this may be the same vehicle


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

That picture could almost be my own mother preparing our lunch on a road trip when I was a kid. Always a cloth on the picnic table, and ALWAYS the Coleman camp stove at the ready.  Nice picture; makes me very nostalgic.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow, I saw the same thing. Except that I pictured her at the picnic area of the swim club. Weird.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

You seeing my mom at your swim club isn't weird. It's bizarre.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

vwlarry said:


> You seeing my mom at your swim club isn't weird. It's bizarre.


That wasn't clear, was it?:facepalm:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

barry2952 said:


> That wasn't clear, was it?:facepalm:


Just bustin' yer balls, my friend; just bustin' yer balls. :laugh:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

barry2952 said:


> That wasn't clear, was it?:facepalm:


Of course not... but it was hilarious.

I think our mothers of that era had a different sense about them and that is what permeates and captivates our interest in that shot.

Back then, "homemaking" was an art and a lifestyle. Life, in some ways, was simpler then.

Just look at the table. We made do with what we had and we didn't have much.

No cell phones and electronic game crap. Just the woods and the birds outdoors to entertain us with.

And we all yearn for more simple ways of being. (and of course, the 50's had their own challenges. I'm not diminishing them. Just looking at the whole of it, it was more down to earth)

**.....and of course we get the 53' studebaker in the background for added highlights!



wonderful picture. Contains something for everyone to see.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

and of course, the old man. Enjoying fine cuisine!


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

^

oh, and that's Gloria Swanson and an automobile called the Leach!



no running boards


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Who said you shouldn't cry over spilled milk?


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

He's got the shoes.... He's got the car

:thumbup:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Wheelstand said:


>


Above is Swanson in her glory years, above. Below is Swanson in a still, from her swansong years, but performing in one of the greatest movie classics ever..."Sunset Boulevard", in 1950, about 30 years after the preceding photograph:










The Isotta Fraschini that Swanson's (semi-autobiographical) character rode around Hollywood in in Sunset Boulevard (it had leopardskin upholstery):


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


>


any information on the Leach car?

interesting aspects to that make?

thanks in advance


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

> A St. Petersburg, Florida, press photo dated June, 22, 1944, with the following caption; Purchased last Saturday by the city of St. Petersburg at a cost of $1,186.85 each, these three new Plymouth sedans will go into service as police cruisers as soon as the radios are installed, as announced by Chief of Police E.D. Vaughn.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like a fun ride in the back there
















> A pair of photos from the Alden Handy photo album, showing us the same LH Drive Brewster convertible. The car belonged to Professor Frederick S. Keys of M.I.T. It was painted a soft dark forest green and the photo above was taken at the corner of Newberry and Fairfield Streets in Boston, during May or June 1947.
> 
> What appears to be the very same car in another photo, the only notation on it is the date 1952.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

What was the reason cars were so massive back then? I'm assuming a mix of bad roads, huge engines, and stateliness? It seems that in the 1890s-1910s, cars were little more than horse carriages with engines (same small, light frame, huge, thin wheels, etc). Then in the 1920s-40s car size just exploded as they were now specifically designed machines, and then shrunk down in the postwar period. What was all the unused area being taken up by? Just empty space?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Size equaled status. They were big to impress, nothing more.

Interestingly, they are not very big inside. Of course, people weren't very big, either.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Snow is coming.

This car was ready to brave it












> 1914 Pierce-Arrow Model 48 Coupe


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> Snow is coming.
> 
> This car was ready to brave it


very nice open and airy cabin in that thing

:thumbup:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

> The Roamer, built between 1916-1929, was another assembled car that from 1918-1924 *used the Rochester-Duesenberg engine* Like many of the others we have looked at, the Roamer was sporty and exclusive looking and aimed at someone who wanted style and something different. They copied the Rolls-Royce radia-tor style and used it thru their production run. The company was probably the longest lasting of this breed of maker but after 1924 their sales dropped off. The car above is an attractive touring car from 1922 with a fabric-covered dual cowl with a second wind-shield.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

TopDown_ said:


> any information on the Leach car?
> 
> interesting aspects to that make?
> 
> thanks in advance


Apparently the Leach company was a more-or-less customizing shop that specialized in custom-tailoring "off the rack" cars for the Hollywood glitterati of the time. They did a lot of "all weather top" construction, which was popular in the teens ane twenties prior to the commonization of sedan bodies on cars, and Miss Swanson's Leach shows off their trademark all-weather removable top, with the fussy window shapes, etc. One interesting little "six degrees of separation" factoid I gathered about the company was that Harry A. Miller, the man of genius responsible for so many great racing and road car innovations and designs, was a vice-president of the company during its brief existence.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

captions for the photo



> This photo shows Frank Wilson’s Willys-Knight Overland dealership in the center of Strattanville, Pa. I would say that it is spring or summer of 1928 as the cars are 1928 Whippets, the tree is fully leaved out and people are in their shirtsleeves. At the time of the picture there could not have been more than a couple hundred people living there and not many more than that are there now. The major means of earning a living then was Coal mining (tunnel and strip) and farming.





> The banner in the windshield of the car on the far right reads Whippet Coach $535. Along the right side of the building you can see the garage door but what cannot be seen is that the land slopes down steeply behind the door and there is a basement below. The race cars were still in existence in 1946 and kept in the basement. I and the friend who sent the picture went in to the basement without permission and were caught by Frank run-ning an imaginary race in the cars. We were ten and eleven then.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

love the comments, Larry

:thumbup:

Locomobile canoe cars





















> This set of three photos show the progression of Locomobile touring cars and canoes that a family or inn used somewhere in New York State to get to the water. The top photo is a circa 1910 Model I double chain-drive, the center photo appears to be a 1911-12 Model 48 which is wearing a 1920 NY plate. The bottom photo appears to be a late teens-early twenties model 38 or 48 touring wearing the Locomobile trademark double tire carrier.
> 
> The canoes and the racks all appear to be different but they all seem to attach to sockets that held the bows for the tops which have all been removed.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

kowabonga said:


> captions for the photo


My grandfather had a 1928 Whippet in around 1931 or so. His comment about the car was " It wouldn't pull the hat off of your head".


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

hilarious comment!



here is 'ol Shel himself


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

1915 seattle


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

A two wheel braked Rolls at Indy












> it has the appearance of possibly being on a two-wheel braked, Rolls-Royce Silver Ghost chassis. After examining a very large photo of it here, we can see no front brake drums which leads us to that conclusion. The radiator, the rhd steering wheel along the controls on it and the hubs also have the R-R look.
> 
> The license plate is from New York and is dated 1933.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

depression era sign


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

a slightly different approach to the back end

1923-26 rolls royce










Rolls interior


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

It's just a temporary building for the 1933 Worlds Fair in Chicago.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

1961 in Detroit


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

1932 Route 30 in Chicago


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

TopDown_ said:


> depression era sign


So where was that taken? Route 1 at the DC line? Rhode Island Ave?


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

> Proud owner. 1936 Packard V 12 Coupe
> He was an old Indian doctor in Lapeer, Michigan. He was said to have saved his money for years to buy the car and paid cash at the time he did.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

kasbah said:


> 1932 Route 30 in Chicago


My old stomping grounds. Actually 30 doesn't pass through Chicago, but it does cut along the south side, through Chicago Heights, Matteson, Country Club Hills, etc and on into NW Indiana. 

Trivia factoid: The same visionary entrepreneur was the initiator of both the Lincoln Highway (US Route 30 today) and the Indianapolis Motor Speedway. His name was Carl Fisher.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Ohio newsboys in 1936

1932 Ford V8


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

It's different!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Press photo of '57 Buick

GM design center


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Terrific photo. That roofline is truly one of the great rooflines of the fifties, IMO. Simply sexy.:thumbup:


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

this is such a great shot!

She is so hot that the weather means nothing to her.














> Interesting photo from the 1958 Sebring 24 Hour race. The young lady walking past the 1957 Lincoln Premier didn’t seem to be affected by the temperature that day but the same can’t be said about the photographer or the shivering flagman.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

vwlarry said:


> My old stomping grounds. Actually 30 doesn't pass through Chicago, but it does cut along the south side, through Chicago Heights, Matteson, Country Club Hills, etc and on into NW Indiana.
> 
> Trivia factoid: The same visionary entrepreneur was the initiator of both the Lincoln Highway (US Route 30 today) and the Indianapolis Motor Speedway. His name was Carl Fisher.


Another fun fact: Joliet, IL is the one place where the Lincoln Highway/US 30, Route 66 and Route 6 (the longest US highway, Provincetown, MA - Long Beach, CA) all intersect. 66 and 6 intersect again in Los Angeles, CA, where they were co-signed along Figueroa Street through the Figueroa Street Tunnels in Elysian Park to Sunset and Figueroa downtown. 

Here are the tunnels, circa 1938. They still carry traffic (northbound only since 1943) on the Arroyo Seco (110) Parkway. 

Edit: I just remembered that old Highway 99 (Calexico, CA - Blaine, WA) was also co-signed with 66 and 6 through those tunnels. If you think of 66 as the road _to_ California, 99 was the road _in_ California — all the dust bowl emigrants traveled to California on 66 and up and down the San Joaquin Valley looking for work on 99.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Entwerfer des Audis said:


> Another fun fact: Joliet, IL is the one place where the Lincoln Highway/US 30, Route 66 and Route 6 (the longest US highway, Provincetown, MA - Long Beach, CA) all intersect. 66 and 6 intersect again in Los Angeles, CA, where they were co-signed along Figueroa Street through the Figueroa Street Tunnels in Elysian Park to Sunset and Figueroa downtown.


Wow, awesome. I'm in Joliet right now for work (Chicagoland Speedway) and I passed right through that Route 6 and US30 intersection TODAY! Anyone familiar with "Hey Hot Dog" in Joliet?


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

'49 woody


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Fishing trip












> American tourists in an early twenties horse collar Franklin sedan visiting Ottawa, ON, Canada. This 1925 photograph has been hand colored (this was done with transparent dies) and really give you the feeling of what traveling in an automobile was like in the twenties. From the looks of all the duffle bags and the canoe this may have been a fishing-camping vacation.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

interesting test area

possibly an Auburn in the foreground


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Can't remember if I posted this. It's the Australian version of my 1933 Flyer. The complete car, less the passenger compartment, was shipped to a body builder in Perth for up-fitting. Australia had very high tarriffs on complete cars imported so cars often came in with no body or in a total knockdown kit.

That looks suspiciously like blood dripping down the door. Looks like the passenger did a job on the windshield.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> Can't remember if I posted this. It's the Australian version of my 1933 Flyer. The complete car, less the passenger compartment, was shipped to a body builder in Perth for up-fitting. Australia had very high tarriffs on complete cars imported so cars often came in with no body or in a total knockdown kit.
> 
> That looks suspiciously like blood dripping down the door. Looks like the passenger did a job on the windshield.


Yep... you did post this somewhere. Probably the wacky accident post. 

at any rate, I like to hear the history of the car. Up fitting. Interesting way to have local employment (or at least employment in the country of sale)


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Australia had no home-made autos. A company, T.J. Richard made an industry out of fitting bodies and building up kits. There were others, but they were big.

They used the same body design as my car but located the hardware in a different place. Their bodies were made of sheet-metal skins over wood frames. They had the wood, but had to import the steel. The US version was an all steel body, an early adoptee of the paradigm change.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I just noticed that the front tires are bald and the street is wet. 2 + 2 = 4.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

barry2952 said:


> I just noticed that the front tires are bald and the street is wet. 2 + 2 = 4.


This is another Australian phaeton bodied Continental Flyer, currently under restoration. Note the rear suspension. It rides like a dream.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

1933 Continental Ace


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

barry2952 said:


> This is another Australian phaeton bodied Continental Flyer, currently under restoration. Note the rear suspension. It rides like a dream.


Barry, perhaps it's hidden from view in the photograph, but how is the rear axle located laterally? It looks from this picture as if the axle and wheels could walk side-to-side with ease, at least with nothing like a Panhard rod or other link to provide lateral stability. V. interesting springing medium, though. The twin quarter-elliptics seem though like a solution to a problem that didn't really exist. With really no savings in space-requirements or weight (the springs are essentially just a half-elliptic cut into two pieces), one has to wonder what the motivation was to deviate from the standard setup of the time. Just curious. These things are what make the "oddball" cars so interesting.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Seems to me like it means no suspension outside of the wheelbase, so the wheels can be pushed to the corners of the body?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Spot on. That's what everybody notices about the car. The tires almost poke while similar Chevys and Plymouths and Fords all have tires set back 4"+ on most cars.

A variation of this spring set up was used on Bugatti race cars. It dramatically reduced the sprung weight of the axle while still being dampened by a hydraulic shock absorber. The ends of the springs do not have traditional bushings. They are threaded, keeping everything taut and straight. They have to be lubricated more often, but they weren't worn in 50,000 miles.



















Even more interesting is the transverse front spring. One side is located to a fixed mount on the axle while the other side gets a shackle. Their theory was that a three-point suspension would be more stable, and they were correct. The car does not exhibit the side to side motion of period cars. It is extremely well-mannered and can easily be driven beyond its braking capacity.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

nice!

Here is an old photo... dupont racer

another brand that got run over by the Great Depression













> Since 1919 the DuPont Car Company produced automobiles with varying engine sizes provided by different maufacturers. With a four cylinder powering the luxurious Model A and B, a six cylinder Continental engine was found between the frame rails of the Model C that was soon replaced by the Model D, this time powered by a six cylinder Wisconsin engine. The short lived Model E of 1927 was soon replaced with the low production Model F the following year that was immediately succeeded by the Model G where once again a *Continental engine was the choice, *this time it was a straight eight of 125 H.P. A choice of body styles were also offered with this model. With a desire to compete at the famous 24 Hour race at Le Mans, the company built a special four seater speedster based on the Model G. The driving duties at the 1929 event were given to Frenchman Alfredo Luis Miranda, the company’s New York distributor, and an American named Charles Moran Jr. but the car completed only 20 laps to place a dissapointing 22nd. In 1930 a DuPont Motors Spl. was entered in the Indy 500 with Moran Jr. again behind the wheel and Gene Reed as the ride along mechanician. Starting a promising 19th on the grid, the car kissed the wall at turn three on the 22nd lap and retired from the race. In 1930 and ’31, only two models were produced. Two and four seat Le Mans speedsters were offered with differing body styles. The Model H was the* last of the DuPont cars before the company succumbed to the harshness of the Great Depression.*


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Anybody posted the Delahaye 175 Roadster yet?


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

this is all I got as far as vintage photos










not all that clear


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Snow ............


............on a roadster.

hmmmmmmm


Cold and some work to get a car going in that stuff


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Most didn't have heaters. Our '33 didn't come with one. It has a robe rail attached to the back seat to hang blankets and robes.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> Most didn't have heaters. Our '33 didn't come with one. It has a robe rail attached to the back seat to hang blankets and robes.


A robe rail?

Now that's a different approach to climate control



opcorn:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Massive Attack said:


> A robe rail?
> 
> Now that's a different approach to climate control
> 
> ...


You can just barely see the end of it in this picture.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> You can just barely see the end of it in this picture.


wait a minute

that thing on the floor?

I thought that was for resting your feet.??

never mind. I guess you mean that little edge peeking out from the top of the back of the front seat area.

cool.... and I do mean a rather cold approach to motoring



















interesting

they continued to install robe rails well into the 50's. Far beyond when heaters were commonplace

Nice touch










'33 buick



> A carpet covered foot rest is for the comfort of the rear passenger's. That's not a convenience or hand rail on the back of the front seat. It's a robe rail. A place to hang a blanket for a cold day's ride. Heaters weren't a factory option yet. They continued installing robe rails well into the 1950 even after heaters became standard equipment.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Apologies if repostas


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Great contribution! :thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Interesting mood shot

Novi Supercharged V8


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Mormon Meteor on the salt


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Jesarray said:


> Mormon Meteor on the salt


 Interesting history: 


After communication and engineering had broken almost all of nature's barriers, we were left to create and challenge our own man-made boundaries. In the mid 1930s, there was no better place to do this than the Salt Flats in Utah. It was a gift from the heavens, and Ab Jenkins made the world pay attention with unique record-setting cars like his bright yellow speedster. 

Most Duesenbergs were built with graceful bodies that mimicked America's prestige, however very few examples, such as Ab&#146;s Mormon Meteor, were initially made for motor sports. It's an unusual car with an unusual name, but its story and place in Duesenberg history is paramount. 

At the 57th Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance, the judges recognized the Meteor&#146;s importance and bestowed its owner Harry Yeaggy with the Best of Show award. After winning, Harry said ''In my opinion, this is the most significant American car ever built.'' He may be right, as Ab Jenkins and this Duesenberg exceeded all others during a classic era of record setting on the Bonneville Salt Flats. 

Unlike its conceptual competition, the Mormon Meteor was based on a production car and its roots stem back to the dawn of the Duesenberg Company. Already by the 1920s, Fred and August Duesenberg were at the top of their game; they setup one of America's great automotive companies in 1913 and would go on to firmly establish themselves in racing. One of their first feats was to break America's land speed record in 1920 with a twin-engine special built for Tommy Milton. The following year, Jimmy Murphy won the French Grand Prix driving a Duesenberg, which was the first ever American GP victory. This set the trend for many more stateside accolades including the 1924 and 1925 Indianapolis 500s. 

Despite Duesenberg&#146;s on track successes, Errett Lobban Cord purchased the company in 1926, saved it from near financial ruin and helped Fred Duesenberg design the seminal Model J. With its 320 bhp supercharged engine, the car transcended all its competition on paper and also caught the attention of Utah's &#145;Son of Speed&#146;, Ab Jenkins. 

With a keen eye for the Bonneville Salt Flats and its record setting machines, David Abbott Jenkins was a local building contractor in Utah that had a lot to prove. His need for speed brought him to Bonneville where he encouraged many others including Captain George Eyston, John Cobb and Malcolm Campbell to compete with their British-built specials. Ab was one of the pioneers that first raced at the Bonneville Speedway and he set many records there in different machines. He lured competition away from other venues such as Daytona Beach and motivated a new era of endurance racing. 

In the 1935 season, Ab caught the attention of Roy Faulkner, the president of Auburn. Faulkner offered assistance to make a record car that could best Ab's earlier 24 hour Bonneville run which averaged 112.92 mph in a Pierce Arrow V12. Ab used the same car in 1933 and &#145;34 to break the 10 mile, 100 mile, 3-hour, 6-hour, 12-hour and 24-hour records. To beat these, Ab Jenkins was offered a Duesenberg chassis that he then built up with the help of Augie Duesenberg in a garage next to the factory. 

Ab and Augie started with an unnumbered Model J chassis that had a standard wheelbase of 142.5 inches. The first step was to get a body made, so Herbert Newport was enlisted to begin doing so in May 1934. His design had a minimal frontal area including a single cyclops headlight and heavily raked radiator. The rest of the body resembled an oversize speedster that was quite narrow, but still able to accommodate two seats. Other features included a full belly pan, as well as a long sloping tail to reduce drag. 

The steel chassis was kept pretty much standard except for a dropped front suspension which lowered the nose several degrees. The largest available Firestone tires were fitted onto 18 inch wire wheels. Just behind those sat small sponsons that were used to reduce air turbulence along with integrated fairings to cover the suspension and chassis. Detachable fenders were made to make the car road-worthy, but never used during the record runs. 

Two supercharged SJ engines were built up by Augie Duesenberg and Ed Winfield using new high-lift camshafts and huge updraft Stromberg UU3 carburetors. These were attached to a unique 'ram's horn' intake manifold which fed each bank of inlet ports independently. This helped to raise the standard 320 bhp to over 400 bhp when measured on the dynometer. Unfortunately, it would take a few tries to get these engines just right. 

The completed car was tested briefly at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway before being shipped to Bonneville for its record-setting attempts. By 1935, Bonneville had become a hot spot for endurance record breaking, attracting attention from John Cobb who with his Napier-Railton held the 24 hour record. With an engine a third size of Napier-Railton's, Ab had ambitious goals, but his experience with the circuit eventually helped the Duesenberg prevail. 

Raced around a ten mile circuit marked by a black line around Bonneville, the speedster looked promising. Unfortunately, a spun main bearing in the engine halted initial attempts and a second run ended with engine failure as well. For the third and final try, Ab as well as Tony Gulotta raced all 24 hours, only stopping every 400 miles for fuel and tires. After it was over, they proved the Duesenberg was one of the fastest cars in the world by covering 3523 miles in 24 hours at an average speed of 135.47 mph. 

After such a fabulous accomplishment, Ab purchased the car for $4 800 USD as per an agreement with the factory. He continued on with it in 1936, installing a Curtiss Conqueror 1750 cubic inch V12 with new engine mounts, flywheel and clutch. At this point, it then took on the name the Mormon Meteor II. This reflected Ab's active membership in the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints and his abstinence from tobacco, alcohol, and coffee which he said gave him necessary endurance for the grueling trials. 

By the time the conversion was completed, some of the best British built specials, including the Captain Eyston's Wind of Speed, had broken all of Ab's records. Fortunately, the Conqueror fighter plane engine, which came from the same Lycoming factory as all Duesenberg engines, was substantial enough to make history once again. The Meteor again triumphed when Babe Stapp and Ab Jenkin's took the 24 hour record an average speed of 153.823 mph. 

Ab retired the Duesenberg after 1936 to instead concentrate on a new chassis known as the Mormon Meteor III that could accept one or two Conqueror engines. By 1940, it was powered by a single engine and went on to take almost every record in the book &#150; some of which held until the 70s while others have never been broken. In July 1951, Ab was going for a new 1-hour record when he hit a wet patch and crushed the fender of his car into a side marker. Before then, he had been driving without incident and was never ticketed&#151;probably because no one could catch him! 

After the original Meteor&#146;s competition career was over, Ab retained it and had Augie refit a Duesenberg engine that was stamped with number J557. Around the same time they added small doors, twin Trippe headlights, bumpers and fenders. The straight exhaust pipe was modified to dip below the passenger side door and the head fairings on the back were also removed. In this configuration, the car&#146;s unmuffled 7-liter engine must have caused quite a stir wherever it traveled. 

With his son Marvin, Ab put nearly 20000 miles on his car in and around Utah. During this period he was eventually elected mayor of Salt Lake City. His Bonneville fame meant that the campaign was virtually free, although he won by a narrow margin of just 51 votes. Eventually, the Meteor sold in 1943 and in August 1956 Ab died of a heart attack at the age of 73. Shortly afterwards, GM&#146;s Harley Earl, released the 1957 Pontiac Bonneville in his honor. 

After trading ownership a few times, the Kershaw family from Alabama purchased the car in 1959. They had it restored with competition components of the original specification, but retained the Duesey&#146;s 1937 road-going appearance. The family used the Meteor for a remarkable 45 years and ran it in the Colorado Grand four times. 

In 2004, the Kershaw&#146;s finally put their car up for public sale and it sold at David Gooding & Company's auction for a record price of $4 455 000 USD. This was the highest price paid for a Duesenberg, or any American car, at auction. The price reflected its providence and dual purpose road/racing functionality. 

After the auction, the Meteor was subsequently restored to its 1935 configuration for new owner Harry Yeaggy. He put Chris Charlton of Collector Car Services in Maine in charge of the transformation. Being a Packard and Duesenberg specialist, Charlton&#146;s company was a good choice; they also prepared six other cars for Pebble Beach in 2007. 

Charlton was challenged to find the original lines of the car, and had to fabricate new head fairings on the rear. He also stripped the removable fenders as well as their fairings to reduce corrosion and improve the fit. With the doors removed, the interior needed to be retrimmed, and while this was done, the dashboard got a new gloss black finish. 

In this configuration, it won the 2007 Pebble Beach Concours&#151;one of the first sports cars ever to do so. This was a fitting tribute to Herb Newport&#146;s striking body, Ab Jenkin&#146;s legacy and what many consider to be the ultimate Duesenberg. It was not only the fastest and most powerful, but also the very last race car before the company closed its doors permanently in 1937. 

Story by Richard Owen for Octane Magazine


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Bogart spoke a famous line that applies to Duesenbergs as well:


----------



## AB11 (Jul 5, 2010)

I've spent a rather rainy Sunday afternoon browsing through all 46 pages of this thread; well there was no GP on and the football didn't kick-off till late... 

Some utterly wonderful images here, a small percentage I've seen before but the overall vast majority were new to me and at least once per page I've gone off to do some research on some of the vehicles, people or locations posted and have hit 'Save Image As' many many times. I'm sure many of you are the same that when looking at older pictures I like to try to imagine what was happening at that time and what it would have been like to be there, smells, noise etc.. and picture yourself there at that time. 

This is a long winded way of saying :thumbup: to everyone who has posted to date and I'd like to contribute something back. Below is a link to a clip of a Model A 'climbing' Ben Nevis; the tallest Mountain in the UK for a promotional stunt (sorry it isn't a Youtube link). 

This was one as a re-run of a previous climb in 1911 by a Model T. This car is particularly interesting to me as my great grandfather became owner of the 'T' some years later and I've been doing some research on the car and its history since for my grandfather so I was particularly happy to find the Pathe clip but still looking for more info on the 'T'. 

Link to video: 

THE LATEST FORD STORYYour browser does not support iframes.


Image of said car on the mountain:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

AB11 said:


> I've spent a rather rainy Sunday afternoon browsing through all 46 pages of this thread; well there was no GP on and the football didn't kick-off till late...
> 
> Some utterly wonderful images here, a small percentage I've seen before but the overall vast majority were new to me and at least once per page I've gone off to do some research on some of the vehicles, people or locations posted and have hit 'Save Image As' many many times. I'm sure many of you are the same that when looking at older pictures I like to try to imagine what was happening at that time and what it would have been like to be there, smells, noise etc.. and picture yourself there at that time.
> 
> ...


 
thanks for that!


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

vwlarry said:


> Let's put some names to the people in all those wonderful Hollywood car/star shots above.
> 
> Posing in the satin gown with the Singer roadster is Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> ...


 

Jackie Coogan, who had his millions stolen by his parents, was Uncle Fester and inspired the Jackie Coogan Law. Jackie Cooper was Jackie on the Our Gang series and Lt. Hennesey in the tv show. 










Rita Hayworth 










Jackie Cooper with his '56 Ferrari Superfast


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

That may be a pretty girl up above, but it ain't Rita Hayworth. 

This is Rita Hayworth:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

In a reflection of the new Ken Burn's film, Prohibition: 










caption below: 



> The recent photos of the alcohol testing going on during Prohibition reminded me of this photo of my grandfather, Arnold McGuire. According to family lore, he supported himself during Prohibition by running liquor from Montreal (where they lived) to Chicago. His auto, shown here, was one of only a few made of this model, but its details have been lost to time. Maybe some of the car enthusiasts out there would be able to tell more about it. It allegedly included special hidden compartments for the liquor.


 and the cars that law enforcement used after Prohibion: 










as Prohibition wound down: 




> As Prohibition ended in 1933 and as bootlegging began to become less profitable, gangsters began to seek new sources of revenue, often turning to bank robbing. Armed and armored cars thus became the rolling stock for these jobs, and it’s known that Capone used at least a couple Cadillacs in his trade. So, apparently, did the Dayton Police Department.





> Steve Grismer, a retired sergeant from the Dayton PD, who is now with the Dayton Police History Foundation, recently sent us a picture of a 1930 or 1931 Cadillac V-8 apparently modified for an unusual duty: Stopping bank robbers before they could get away.* Equipped with bulletproof windows and tires, a fortified front bumper that allowed it to smash through brick walls, and a heavy steel radiator shield, the Cadillac also featured enough racks inside to hold a virtual armory of machine guns, shotguns, grenades and bulletproof vests*.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

jeff james said:


>


 No roll bars :what: . . .This could not end well for him . . .


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Bill Stroppe 



> This 1957 Mercury Monterey was built by Bill Stroppe and the bodywork formed by famed race car builder Eddie Kuzma. Powered by an overbored 368 c.i. Lincoln engine, legendary hotrodder Art Chrisman pushed the overweight to speeds reaching 160 M.P.H. at the 1957 Daytona Speed Trials.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That's the engine in my Mark II. I don't think I'll be taking it to 160. 

Interesting story on the 1957 Continental Mark II speedometer. In 1956 the Continental Division of Ford fitted the cars with 140 mph speedos. Someone sued Ford because their car wouldn't do 140 mph, forcing them to install 120 mph units in the '57 cars. That is the only external way of telling a '56 from a '57 without opening the hood.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

nice tidbit, Barry 

opcorn: 

1951 LeMans 

small child right up close and personal there


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That looks a bit like the droop snoot Jaguar of 1952, of which three were made and none exist. Here's an article on a friend's recreation "tribute" car to one. If represented as a "tribute" I have no problem with this replica. This is an insane build, using original parts from Jaguar and other sources. 

http://www.examiner.com/new-england-automotive-in-national/jaguar


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Someone posted a link to a GoogleMap of sorts, but using aerial photography from the 60's and 70's, and now I can't find it. Link? TIA!


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


 Easiest way to stop this monster is to hit the fuel trucks that are behind it...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

IC AI said:


> Someone posted a link to a GoogleMap of sorts, but using aerial photography from the 60's and 70's, and now I can't find it. Link? TIA!


 Historicaerials.com :thumbup:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

America in Color from 1939-1943. 
(Try not to harp on me too much for a couple with questionable auto-related content). 

Many more colour slides can be found here. 









Trucks outside of a starch factory. Caribou, Aroostook County, Maine, October 1940. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by Jack Delano. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress. 









Saying grace before the barbeque dinner at the New Mexico Fair. Pie Town, New Mexico, October 1940. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by Russell Lee. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress. 









Homesteader and his children eating barbeque at the New Mexico Fair. Pie Town, New Mexico, October 1940. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by Russell Lee. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress. 









Hay stack and automobile of peach pickers. Delta County, Colorado, 1940. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by Russell Lee. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress. 









On main street of Cascade. Cascade, Idaho, July 1941. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by Russell Lee. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress. 









Road cut into the barren hills which lead into Emmett. Emmett, Idaho, July 1941. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by Russell Lee. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress. 









Wisdom, Montana, April 1942. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by John Vachon. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress. 









A crossroads store, bar, "juke joint," and gas station in the cotton plantation area. Melrose, Louisiana, June 1940. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by Marion Post Wolcott. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress. 









Mike Evans, a welder, at the rip tracks at Proviso yard of the Chicago and Northwest Railway Company. Chicago, Illinois, April 1943. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by Jack Delano. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress. 









Mrs. Viola Sievers, one of the wipers at the roundhouse giving a giant "H" class locomotive a bath of live steam. Clinton, Iowa, April 1943. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by Jack Delano. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress. 









Woman is working on a "Vengeance" dive bomber Tennessee, February 1943. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by Alfred T. Palmer. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Terrific photos; superb. 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

That last batch of photos are fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That's the kind of riveting I learned to do when I built my trailer. No ear protection.:facepalm:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That's pretty nuts.


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

First gen Amphicar? :laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I thought you'd like that Barry


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That poor suspension.:facepalm: 

Wood boats are pretty heavy.


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

barry2952 said:


> Wood boats are pretty heavy.


 We have a 1968 Chris-Craft 18' Cavalier ski boat with a Chevy 327 inboard. . This boat weighs some serious pounds. .


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

audibing said:


> We have a 1968 Chris-Craft 18' Cavalier ski boat with a Chevy 327 inboard. . This boat weighs some serious pounds. .


 My 18' '56 Continental weighs just south of 2500#. That would cause any car to tip on the first turn.


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

Tip over for sure. . .

I found a close picture to what ours looks like ,same color scheme except for the engine cover . . .neighborhood of 2800 to 3k pounds . .


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

audibing said:


> Tip over for sure. . .
> 
> I found a close picture to what ours looks like ,same color scheme except for the engine cover . . .neighborhood of 2800 to 3k pounds . .


 OK, not a vintage picture, but surely a vintage boat. 

It's a '56 18' Chris Craft Continental that's NEVER been sanded and looks nearly new.


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

barry2952 said:


> OK, not a vintage picture, but surely a vintage boat.
> 
> It's a '56 18' Chris Craft Continental that's NEVER been sanded and looks nearly new.


 That is a very nice looking boat , remarkable for never being touched by sandpaper . . .
We used to run ours up and down through the 1000 Islands region of the St. Lawrence River. There are quite a few headturners running up there for sure. . .I'm a big fan of the Barrelbacks . .


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Note the original black interior, a must for northern Canada, where this boat spent most of its life. I'm told, and the evidence of 99% of the bilge paint being intact, that this boat was taken out of the water every time it was used.


----------



## Bias_Ply (Feb 6, 2010)

how does your boat not have an MC prefix on the number?  (sorry off topic)


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

1931 Franklin 












> This photo was taken in late November 1930. The chassis/fender line is for the new 1931 Franklin series 15 deluxe model 153. Location is 5th Avenue in front of the Metropolitan Museum of Art, just before the car was driven south to be placed in the Hotel Commo-dore for the Automobile Salon held there between Nov. 30 and Dec. 5. Body was by Derham, and the price was $5,800. Two more with this body were built after the Salon show car, one of which survives to the present.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Forgotten Apollo 11 Photographs 
Link 









Apollo 11 astronaut Neil Armstrong, seen with the helicopter he flew to practice landing the Lunar Module. 









July 9, 1969: A week before the launch, the astronauts reported to the flight crew training building of the NASA Kennedy Space Center in Florida. Apollo 11 astronaut Michael Collins arrived carrying a cup of coffee. 









Apollo 11 astronaut Edwin “Buzz” Aldrin arrives arrival at the flight crew training building. 









July 16, 1969: Thousands of people camped out on beaches and roads adjacent to the Kennedy Space Center to watch the Apollo 11 liftoff.


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


>


 Believe it or not, I have the background on this particular picture. 

The 3,425 lb Chris-Craft with two women weighing 330 lbs together, for a total of 3,755 lbs was perched on the roof of the 1935 Terraplane Special Six Sedan to demonstrate the strength of the all new steel roof. Suposedly it was actually driven this way. The car cost $655 new and weighed 2,655 lbs.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

VierSpeed said:


> Apollo 11 astronaut Edwin “Buzz” Aldrin arrives arrival at the flight crew training building.


 First car on the left is a 1968 AMC Rebel sedan!!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

VierSpeed said:


> Road cut into the barren hills which lead into Emmett. Emmett, Idaho, July 1941. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by Russell Lee. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress.


 




This is the old Emmet Highway. Now days the main highway loops around, us locals have a yearly Hillclimb, its been running for some 45 years strait! 

Youtubelink to Videos from the hillclimb 

Here is a compilation I made 




 
Car video from my Scirocco.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> First car on the left is a 1968 AMC Rebel sedan!!


 :thumbup: 

and on the right is a 1969 Ford Torino if I'm not mistaken. 










and that led me to this... 










which made me remember this photo, which is one of my favorites. It's probably been in the thread but hey, whatever. Look at those two dudes just walking around.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

VierSpeed said:


> A crossroads store, bar, "juke joint," and gas station in the cotton plantation area. Melrose, Louisiana, June 1940. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by Marion Post Wolcott. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress.


 Wonderful contribution to my favorite thread. This picture is my favorite of the group by far.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

With respect to Hemmings Blog, they have been posting wonderful pictures from around the world the past few months that are both vintage and have some automobiles in them. 

El Paso, Texas, 1959 









North Attleboro, Massachusetts, late 1940s 









Montreal, Quebec, 1958 









Paris, 1960 









Chester, England, 1961


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

> The Studebaker Champion at the entrance to a tunnel on Gold Camp Road, Colorado, summer 1956.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

onebadbug said:


> two women weighing 330 lbs together


 :what: 

Thems a whole lotta wimmin for 1935. Perhaps a cross-post to the Chunky Girl thread in OT?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Wheelstand said:


> nice tidbit, Barry
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> ...


 Hell of a car. Kinda looks cat like 
opcorn:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

The photo above was snapped moments prior to the Great LeMans Esso Gas Station Conflagration of 1951, which was caused by the Enzo Ferrari lookalike on the right of the photo when he decided to snuff-out his Gitanes on the pump. Le moron, n'est ce pas?


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

vwlarry said:


> The photo above was snapped moments prior to the Great LeMans Esso Gas Station Conflagration of 1951, which was caused by the Enzo Ferrari lookalike on the right of the photo when he decided to snuff-out his Gitanes on the pump. Le moron, n'est ce pas?


 talk about timing. 

so.... shots of the fire? 

I can't seem to find any reference to it.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Powderkeg said:


> talk about timing.
> 
> so.... shots of the fire?
> 
> I can't seem to find any reference to it.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

snort... I'm snortin' over here



Glad to see you still got a sense of humor.

You let that one fly by like it was just another one of your vintage "factoids"

:wave:


----------



## Grunge (Feb 27, 2005)

wooooooo Sarnia



Bibs said:


> An old Rail Bus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Y'all should look at the collection of pictures of sidecars on http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2011/10/unique-sidecars-showcase.html

I had never seen the BMW model R11 or the Watsonian sidecar.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Bill Stroppe


Bill Stroppe had quite a time with his cars
:thumbup:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

vwlarry said:


> The photo above was snapped moments prior to the Great LeMans Esso Gas Station Conflagration of 1951, which was caused by the Enzo Ferrari lookalike on the right of the photo when he decided to snuff-out his Gitanes on the pump. Le moron, n'est ce pas?


Our puds have been collectively pulled. :beer:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Different time...

....different culture


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


That looks like mika hakkinen


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

MORE PHOTOS OF RITA HAYWORTH

















RITA'S '49 ALPHA ROMEO, A WEDDING GIFT









RITA'S '53 CADILLAC GHIA









RITA AND PRINCE ALY KHAN AT HER 1949 WEDDING IN FRANCE









GILDA:thumbup:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

and here's his the website he wants you to visit so desperately that he ruined classic photos: http://www.roadcarvin.com/laguna-seca-a-look-back


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

It's amazing how much that course has changed. I have a book documenting a bunch of Laguna Seca's history and it has some cool pics of the old layouts and racing. I'll see if I can get some scans.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

'72


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

Brycejoseph said:


> This is the old Emmet Highway. Now days the main highway loops around, us locals have a yearly Hillclimb, its been running for some 45 years strait!
> 
> Youtubelink to Videos from the hillclimb
> 
> ...


Would you mind posting a little more about that road in the "old roads" thread in my signature?


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

Great pics everyone


----------



## Type44 (Jan 20, 2007)

om617952 said:


> [/URL]


That dealership was local here in Phx, sold, over the years, all the British stuff, Alfa, Fiat, Maserati, Peugeot, and some others I forgot. 

Irony: That address would now put you in the middle of the Lexus dealer's parking lot...

But, the later building Max moved to is now the office HQ of Barrett-Jackson.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

More Hemmings Blog finds.
http://blog.hemmings.com/

Toronto, 1960s









Reno, Nevada, circa 1956









Seattle, Washington, 1974









Winona, Minnesota, 1965









Sioux Falls, South Dakota, August 1958









Marlborough, 1961









San Francisco, 1952









Woodward Avenue 1970s


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Lincoln show car


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

It was built on the Continental Mark II chassis and was called "Futura". It became the "Batmobile" after George Barris customized it. Credit for the design is wrongly attributed to him.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

cliff diving glasspar


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Powderkeg said:


> cliff diving glasspar


I can tell by the pixels.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

eh... Pixels, Shmixels....


Corvettes at Sebring

1957


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

Powderkeg said:


> Lincoln show car


For comparison. There is a whole site on this batmobile at http://www.1966batmobile.com


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

It's the Detroit Police Department with the new fleet of 1933 Chevrolet police cars.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

'27 chevy and alfred p sloan


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

'29 cord


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Chevrolet assembly line


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

Rio de Janeiro, jan 1976


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Sebring


'57 Corvette SS


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Pike's Peak..... Duesenberg 1916 September

It appears the mechanic/passenger is more interested in the view!

:d












> “Hughie Hughes, Duesenberg Special. George Evans, his mechanician. Son of Covington, K., millionaire and graduate of Boston Engineering School with Hughes in racer for experience.”


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

> mechanician


We _definitely_ need to start using this word again.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

^ exactly

mechanician... rather a stately term there

here's a contribution


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Great Boston Molasses Flood of 1919....yes Molasses!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Never heard about that sticky situation.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Much larger and more detailed pic from Wikipedia:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/70/BostonMolassesDisaster.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_Molasses_Disaster

Interesting :thumbup:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

The posted article was a little misleading. The structure was 50 feet tall and 90 feet in diameter, not 90 feet tall. Even at 50 feet tall the outward pressure at the bottom of the tank must have been enormous.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

another Dusenberg

looks tough


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

50 Years Ago: The World in 1961
Link

There are many more non-auto. related photographs in the link above. I stray a bit near the end, but I'm sure you'll forgive me for it. :beer:









Singer Bobby Darin stands beside a hand-made automobile called the "Bobby Darin Dream Car," unveiled on March 31, 1961, in Hollywood, California. Owner Andrew Di Dia, who designed and built the $150,000 car, will take it on a nationwide tour. (AP Photo)









A tightly clutched Madonna and eyes filled with tears tell the story as an African-American girl is whisked away from the University of Georgia campus in a state patrol car, on January 12, 1961. Charlayne Hunter, 18, who started classes at the school on Tuesday under federal order, was withdrawn last night for her own protection when students staged an uprising against the integration. (AP Photo/Horace Cort)









Mike Hailwood, 21, of Oxford, is shown at speed on his Norton motorcycle in the 226-mile Senior International Tourist Trophy Race on the mountain course in the Isle of Man, United Kingdom, on June 16, 1961. He won the six-lap race at an average speed of 100.6 miles an hour, making T.T. history by winning three races in a week. (AP Photo)









Jean Lloyd, of Ft. Lauderdale, Florida, lost control of her Stanguellini sports car and rolled over in first lap of a 20-lap formula junior race at the Sebring Airport on March 24, 1961 in Sebring. She was not hurt seriously and walked away from the accident. (AP Photo)









A Freedom Rider bus goes up in flames after a firebomb was tossed through a window near Anniston, Alabama, in May of 1961. (AP Photo/File)









George Lincoln Rockwell, center, self-styled leader of the American Nazi Party, and his "hate bus" with several young men wearing swastika arm bands, stops for gas in Montgomery, Alabama, on May 23, 1961, en route to Mobile, Alabama. (AP Photo) 









A mob surrounds flaming auto belonging to the U.S. Embassy in Cairo, Egypt on February 15, 1961, after setting it on fire during protest of death of Patrice Lumumba in the Congo. Lumumba was a Congolese independence leader and the first legally elected Prime Minister of the Republic of the Congo. After a power struggle and a military coup, Lumumba was killed by firing squad -- an act many believe was committed with the assistance of the government of the United States and for which the Belgian government officially apologized in 2002. (AP Photo)









A dog sits in the middle of an empty Times Square during 10-minute civil defense test air raid alert in New York, on April 28, 1961. Besides the dog, only police are visible in the usually bustling area. (AP Photo/Bob Goldberg)









East German workers assemble a wall of concrete blocks in the French sector of East Berlin, on August 15, 1961. An East German soldier at the border between East and West Berliners on duty at right. Signs indicate end of the French zone in the city. (AP Photo/Worth)









A U.S. tank takes position at Zimmerstrasse at the sector border in Berlin, Germany in 1961, pointing towards Soviet tanks across the border in East Berlin. (AP Photo)


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Two door police car?
Plymouth?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

A lot of sick **** happened back then. As a kid I was oblivious to the struggle taking place at the time.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

Blunderbuss said:


> Different time...
> 
> ....different culture



reminds me of a scene in mad men when don draper is getting a physical and the doctor says, "okay so you drink 6-7 drinks a day, smoke two packs of luckys, but your cutting back, and your blood pressure is 100/160" okay well you should lower your stress but you're good to go. 

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

lil' thumper said:


> ^ exactly
> 
> mechanician... rather a stately term there
> 
> here's a contribution


 I had never heard of the Chevrolet Turbo Titan III before, interesting....... I wonder if there has ever been another tractor/trailer with hideaway headlights??


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Home away from home


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

couple more


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

kasbah said:


> couple more


 Looks like the same 55 Ford and trailer as the prev picture!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Duesenberg aero engine


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Carnaby Street, London 1968


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

We got married in 1972. Our first stop on our honeymoon was London. In May it's nice in Michigan, but not in England. Neither of us had enough sense to bring a coat. After we checked into the Charing Cross Hotel we hopped into a cab to take us to Carnaby Street. The Cockney cabbie understood every word we said, but nothing intelligible came out of his mouth. We both bought leather jackets, hers a traditional suede that she still has and me a hippie jacket with fringe sleeves, which I outgrew in two weeks.

Carnaby Street was in decline at the time, but most of the '60s elements were still there.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Oops.


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Post war paris clean up?


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

moving day


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Napier Deltic engine.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> Post war paris clean up?


That is a Soviet T-34.


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


tahts a T34/85 so probably not paris


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

caption:



> 1920 Chevrolet D5 V8 " Baby Grand " Touring
> 
> Photograph was taken in 1922 at Achigan Farm 15KM north of Searchmont Ontario Canada. Notice the rear wheel chains to assist in the mud conditions of the road. That is my Grandmother driving, my Aunt in the passengers seat and my father looking out from the rear seat.













same car below



> 1920 Chevrolet V8 Baby Grand D5 Touring
> 
> A very unusual Chevrolet these early V8 Baby Grand models were not a big seller for GM and after a few years they were dropped. It would take till 1955 before you could get a Chevrolet again with a V8 engine. This photo was taken at Searchmont Ontario in 1921 and shows my Grandmother with my Dad, the youngest and his three siblings.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

cockerpunk said:


> tahts a T34/85 so probably not paris


yes, Budapest October 1956...


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

TaaT said:


> yes, Budapest October 1956...


Thanks guys!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

captioned as follows:




> 1925 Hudson Super 6 Town Sedan
> 
> This Hudson Super 6 was my Great Uncles car. It shows the optional solid military wheels and the added accessory trunk. The smaller boy is his son and the taller teen boy is my Uncle. This photo was taken on Earl Street in Stratford Ontario c.1927


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

'56 Olds Golden Rocket


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Definitely some Harley Earl baked potato influence there.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

a '38 Ford in front of Tasca Ford in E. Providence RI in 1961









downtown Providence flooded by the Hurricane of 1938









Weybosset St downtown Providence in 1955









Washington St Providence 1965









Amtrak Turbo Train in Providence 1975


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

EdRacer71 said:


> Weybosset St downtown Providence in 1955


Holy crap I walk that street at least once a week drunk, it's changed a lot. They're remodelling it again and turning it back into a 2 way. it'll look a lot like this again (minus all the crap behind Loews/PPAC, that's still JWU )

And i didn't know Tasca was around that long either.


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> And i didn't know Tasca was around that long either.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> I thought the same thing.


Tasca has been around for a long time, and has a deep history in racing...



www.dearbornflashback.com said:


> Tasca Ford was undoubtedly the prominent dealer in Ford Racing history. The original Tasca Ford dealership site at 777 Taunton Avenue in East Providence, Rhode Island opened in 1953. Master salesman Bob Tasca quickly made it the number Ford dealer in the country. Tasca fielded it's own successful drag racing team throughout 60's, employing driver Bill Lawton. Tasca was leading performance dealer, and Bob Tasca was instrumental in the creation of the 428 Cobra Jet Mustang.









































VDub2625 said:


> Holy crap I walk that street at least once a week drunk,


If you ever stop by Club Hell...say hi


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

EdRacer71 said:


> If you ever stop by Club Hell...say hi


I used to go every week for R&R high school. So sad they stopped that. You work the door or something? 

And had NO idea about Tasca and racing history... that's some pretty cool ****. I currently sit a short 2 minute drive from that dealership.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

The Tasca Ford racers really bring back strong memories here. I was a Ford-guy to the core when I was a kid, and the Cobra Jet Mustang in particular was one of my car-idols. ANYTHING Cobra Jet is still exciting as all heck to me! Ford set the musclecar world on its ear with its CJs.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> I used to go every week for R&R high school. So sad they stopped that. You work the door or something?


haa...that's what got me started working there. I've known Jimmy (door guy, aka Johnny Damon) since actual High School, and when they were looking for another bouncer inside, he asked me. If you've ever talked to "Big Ed" inside, you've talked to me.



> And had NO idea about Tasca and racing history... that's some pretty cool ****. I currently sit a short 2 minute drive from that dealership.





vwlarry said:


> The Tasca Ford racers really bring back strong memories here. I was a Ford-guy to the core when I was a kid, and the Cobra Jet Mustang in particular was one of my car-idols. ANYTHING Cobra Jet is still exciting as all heck to me! Ford set the musclecar world on its ear with its CJs.


Tasca puts on a great Ford and Harley Davidson car show every year that I keep missing ever since I got my DSLR. First time I went there was some AMAZING Mustang stuff there, a couple of CJ's, a GT-350 Paxton Comp. S Model, GT-500KR...all pretty much drool worthy stuff. Hopefully I catch it this year!


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

Do any of you know any dealerships that still race cars and participate in research and development like the mustang pictured above? Not trying to derail the thread, but I have worked at a dealer for 10 years and wish we did some stuff like that.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

> 1949 Mercury Sedan with a 1947 Dodge Fargo Tow Truck


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Opel GT Snow Chains Bobsled*


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

'40 Desoto Custom convertible


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

BumpSteer said:


>


That's a '52 or '53 Pre-A Cabrio. Sweet!


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

I wish I had them.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

New dad and the Caddy


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Essex


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

lil' thumper said:


> Essex


I kinda like pictures like this. The main car subject was easily 60 years old when it was photograghed and the photogragh itself is nearing 30 years old.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

lil' thumper said:


> Essex


It's interesting, and kinda depressing, how Polaroid photos take on the look of a kind of color daguerrotype after only a few years. Not all that long ago becomes ANCIENT on a Polaroid. :facepalm:


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

I can't help but miss the time when women mostly wore dresses and skirts. Looking feminine has become passe, and it's a shame. Vive la difference.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

^ indeed.

The feminine touch... it's fleeting often in this era












> 1923 Dodge Babcock Roadster at Grand Bend Ontario


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Caption reads:



> 1932 Willys Six 6-90 Roadster
> 
> This photo was taken outside Shakespeare Ontario on the main highway to Stratford in 1940. Shown is the labour intensive job of winter travel on early poorly plowed roads. This canvas topped Willys Roadster with side curtains in place would have only offered only a break from the winter winds. Photo was taken by my father and his friends appear to be enjoying the challenge.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

1914 Cadillac












> From area near Lakewood or Point Pleasant, NJ 1914-1918. 3x4 inch celluloid negative.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

kasbah said:


>


I'm always curious how long tires lasted back then. I know they probably last longer on modern roads, but even so, just wondering what their longevity was.

Probably a question for Barry.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Longevity on bias-ply tires was never their long suit. Rubber compounds kept improving over time but the inflexibility of tire construction of period tires made them scuff off a lot of rubber off while turning.

Interesting thing to note is that tires were all white in the beginning as that's the natural color. They added charcoal black and other agents to make them black.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Lightnin' said:


> I'm always curious how long tires lasted back then. I know they probably last longer on modern roads, but even so, just wondering what their longevity was.
> 
> Probably a question for Barry.


Actually, treadwear was a secondary concern of motorists in these times. Blowouts and punctures were the prime problem facing drivers, and most motorists had the ability to repair a flat on the roadside then with the ubiquitous hot-patch kits that everyone carried. It wasn't so much the tires, either, but the inner tubes that they all required on the old "clincher" rims that were the real headache. Think of these old cars as being like your ten-speed bike, but a LOT more hassle to fix a flat.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

vwlarry said:


> Actually, treadwear was a secondary concern of motorists in these times. Blowouts and punctures were the prime problem facing drivers, and most motorists had the ability to repair a flat on the roadside then with the ubiquitous hot-patch kits that everyone carried. It wasn't so much the tires, either, but the inner tubes that they all required on the old "clincher" rims that were the real headache. Think of these old cars as being like your ten-speed bike, but a LOT more hassle to fix a flat.


Clincher, or split-ring, wheels were also enormously dangerous as the tire pressure could turn them into speeding hula-hopops that could take your head off.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

So I take it those are "clincher" or split rims?

And wood spokes?

My grandad was a wheelwright with the wagons and then changed over to the car wheels that were still similar at that point.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

A happy bunch


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## wanako (Nov 23, 2008)

VierSpeed said:


> Woman is working on a "Vengeance" dive bomber Tennessee, February 1943. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by Alfred T. Palmer. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress.


I've looked through many pages of this thread but this pic grabbed me for some reason. I find this woman to be very beautiful, perhaps not aesthetically, but atmospherically. She emits a certain power, a presence. A magnificent creature, one that needs to be admired. Maybe it's just me...


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

> This 41 Luxury Liner was the high end model for Dodge that year. The Grille protectors, lower driving lamps and two tone paint were just a part of this cars upscale look. Side mirrors, radio antenna and white wheel rims added more comfort and appearance to a good looking 40's family sedan. This photo was taken on the main beach of Grand Bend Ontario in 1946.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

1931 Chevy Roadster











Same car.... prior to being rebuilt from this accident

"tow truck" is converted La Salle












> This photo was taken in Shakespeare Ontario Canada in 1938. It shows an 8 year old LaSalle Coupe altered to be put into service as a tow truck for my Fathers garage business. As rare as these are today at the time big cars like this had little appeal to the average buyer. T*hey were heavy to drive and expensive to maintain and fuel. Their great torque gave them more appeal as a work horse and many ended up doing duty on the farm or as make shift commercial vehicles like shown here.* After serving in their latter capacity they had further appeal for scrap during the War drive for steel. The vehicle on the hook is a 1931 Chevrolet Roadster that was repaired and returned to the road. The military wheels were an option however few today use them as they lack the appearance that the standard spoke wheels gave.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Barefoot_ said:


> 1931 Chevy Roadster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that tow truck!  :heart:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

love some of these stories













> 1932 Ford Tudor Coach Model B
> 
> My wife and I bought this nice old rust free 32 shortly after we were married. It was a true barn find and it was decent enough that we drove it home that spring evening in 1968 after we purchased it. The brake rods, pins, yokes etc needed replacing and adjusting. I made a new wiring harness and the steering box required repairs. A tuneup and serious engine and interior cleaning and it was ready to drive. *The original owner whom I purchased it from had brush painted it and my wife and I scrapped it all off with razor blades.* It was then resprayed in its original Brewster green with black fenders. Not a V8 it was a model B 4 cylinder and liked to be driven all day at 47 MPH. As newly weds we had a lot of fun cruising to the Great Lakes on weekends in this neat old car. *It was sold eventually and we obtained enough money for it to make a down payment on our first home*.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

> 1937 Ford Club Cabriolet series 78
> 
> A nice 37 Ford Club Cabriolet series 78 with a rumble seat and optional seal beam update kits.


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

wanako said:


> I've looked through many pages of this thread but this pic grabbed me for some reason. I find this woman to be very beautiful, perhaps not aesthetically, but atmospherically. She emits a certain power, a presence. A magnificent creature, one that needs to be admired. Maybe it's just me...


it is not just you, she is beautiful and that is a great pic.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Little known fact.

This was one of the very first TopGear competitions. Will the Opel GT rust out before the bob sled reaches the end of it's run? Once again the car won and Stig's dad had to walk home.


----------



## flat6guy (Jul 5, 2011)

:sly:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Eisenhower?


----------



## flat6guy (Jul 5, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> Eisenhower?


I think it is.. can't see his face that well though.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

captioned



> My Great-Grandparents' Pub, London, circa 1914-15
> 
> My great-grandfather William (1860 - 1940) apparently ran two pubs in London - one in Plumstead, South London and the other somewhere near Shoreditch. Both are gone now which is a pity - the old family tale is that William sold up sometime in the '20s and both pubs were bombed in the War.
> 
> ...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

and.... car related.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

'39 Merc


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

barry2952 said:


> Eisenhower?


Ike leaning on the Packard, with the other man General Omar Bradley.


----------



## Senna_ (Nov 2, 2010)

vwlarry said:


> Ike leaning on the Packard, with the other man General Omar Bradley.


Kay Summersby in the back with her skirt hiked up?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Senna_ said:


> Kay Summersby in the back with her skirt hiked up?


:facepalm:


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

> 1948 Austin Pathfinder pedal car.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

1915.... almost a 100 years ago


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

flat6guy said:


>


That is one angry Packard. :laugh:


----------



## RABBIT170 (Aug 26, 2009)

Jesarray said:


> 1915.... almost a 100 years ago


A think that is electric.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Man painting a car top, San Antonio 1939


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

TopDown_ said:


> Man painting a car top, San Antonio 1939


That may have been taken in 1939, but that's an older car. I believe all new cars had solid steel roofs by then.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Top went to steel all right. 



> *1934, The First One-Piece All-Steel Roof*
> 
> Turret Top
> 
> ...












Course roll over standards would have to wait for awhile


Early automotive test rigs

This car was rigged with two pistols to measure driver reaction time in applying the brakes


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Interior of Don Lee Cadllac Showroom

San Fran


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Bench saw out back here

I guess it's just dragged around as a portable in this pic












another setup


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Balderdash said:


> Bench saw out back here


Those were readily available accessories for Model-Ts. They would also use them with belt-drive sheaves that would run whole factories.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Some of these setups are rather Rube Goldbergesq... (if that is a word)

actually, let me restate that. Rube Goldberg contraptions accomplish simple results with complex means

This setup is simple... very simple


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> Interior of Don Lee Cadllac Showroom
> 
> San Fran


For anyone who doesn't know, this is 1000 Van Ness. The building is still there, now it's a gym and a movie theater. And during Halloween, that exact room you see pictured turns into one of those Spirit Halloween superstores :laugh:

I worked at that theater for a couple months, hated the job (no customers, ever) but the building is awesome.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Fun stuff about Harley Earl



> J.W. Earl’s custom-built automobile and truck bodies were well-known for their sculpted appearance and could be seen in numerous film studio’s parking lots during the day and cruising Hollywood Blvd. at night.
> 
> J.W.’s son, Harley J. Earl (1893-1969), worked in the shop after school and wound up attending Stanford University to study engineering. 6’3” tall Harley was an outstanding athlete who excelled at pole vault, broad jump and shot-put as a member of Stanford’s track & field squad. Much to his father’s chagrin, Harley excelled on another type of track as well.
> 
> A favorite story of Earl’s friends is the time when Harley’s dad was calmly reading the newspaper with morning coffee. His shiny new Mercer was resting calmly in the driveway, giving no hint of what had happened to it the day before. *Turning to the sports page, the senior Earl glanced at an item concerning a week-end stock car race. "Harley Earl, son of the owner of Earl Carriage Works, won the 100-mile race for stock cars here yesterday with a special new Mercer recently purchased by his father"*. Earl also had a penchant for “test-driving” newly-bodied cars through downtown Los Angeles to test the crowd’s reaction to his father’s latest handiwork.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

1922 Mitchell


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

1922 White


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

1927 S.F. zoo parking lot


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

I take it she's holding the inner tube.












> This photo shows how flat tires were repaired and pumped up on the road with a Model T Ford. Demountable rims became an option on Model T Fords in 1919, but demountable rims weren't standard on open cars yet on this 1923-25 era Model T Ford Roadster. This was even a less desirable task in the dark or mud, as there weren't many paved roads yet, anywhere.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

you think you got problems getting somewhere today....


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Mechanix Illustrated 
Apr, 1948

More:http://blog.modernmechanix.com/2011/10/05/jet-iceboat/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> http://forums.pelicanparts.com/uploads17/zscan01021270168011.jpg
> http://blog.modernmechanix.com/2011/10/05/jet-iceboat/


 I always wondered what happened to Wild Bill Kelso after the war.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

nice shot



> This was the first factory to build the Model T--Ford's Piquette Avenue Plant, which produced the cars from October 1908 to December 1909. In 1910, production moved to the expansive Highland Park Assembly Plant. The initial price of the Model T: $850.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Model T Paint shop



> A 1914 Model T gets its coat of, in all probability, black paint. It's up for debate as to whether Henry Ford ever actually said of the car, "You can have any color you want, as long as it is black," but it is true that through much of the Model T's run, buyers had little choice in the matter. According to The Henry Ford, the* car was available in various colors until 1914, when the company switched to the one color exclusively because the black enamel paint it used dried faster than other paints, which made for faster production.* In 1926, spurred in part by a sales slump, Ford once again began to offer a variety of colors.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

assembly lines


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Pooleville, Texas 1917


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Love everything about this car


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

> In 1925, Ford introduced the Model T Runabout pickup truck with what it says was its first factory-installed pickup bed.


----------



## evertoconquer (Jul 12, 2008)

mitcompressor said:


> what the heck?


Saw one of these at the Auburn/Cord/Duesenburg museum in Aubun, IN. Maybe it's not exactly the same but it's the same concept.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

evertoconquer said:


> Back seat driver?


----------



## evertoconquer (Jul 12, 2008)

I could have spent days in that museum, cars like that are true works of art.
















































Plackard says this is the first electric car made.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Sunday drive















> "Motoring Deluxe in Basutuland - a mud hole." (Modern day Lesotho, Africa)


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I almost bought this Speedster, until I sat in it. You can see why I didn't. That bump in the top is my head.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> I almost bought this Speedster, until I sat in it. You can see why I didn't. That bump in the top is my head.


Barry, that has got to be one of the funniest photos I've seen.

I was actually wondering who could actually sit in some of these cars.

yes, they looked great, but awkward to look out of (and of course, for some, impossible to sit in)

just curious... which model/year auburn was that?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Barry, that has got to be one of the funniest photos I've seen.
> 
> I was actually wondering who could actually sit in some of these cars.
> 
> ...


1935, so it would have been an 851.

To be fair. I am 6'5" and 280 lbs. I fill up a lot of cars.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> 1935, so it would have been an 851.
> 
> To be fair. I am 6'5" and 280 lbs. I fill up a lot of cars.


anymore pics of that or was that enough?

Interesting car, nonetheless


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That's the only one of that car, but I've amassed a portfolio of me sitting in other ridiculously small cars. I take it as a challenge.

Funny, no one ever refuses my request. Go figure.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

the 851.... nice...

unless you are big and tall...


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Errol Flynn and his Auburn


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Lots of Auburn images, so a good opportunity for me to slip in not only a vintage ACD photo, but one that features the maestro of design who was responsible for so much of what the company left to the world of automobile lovers...Gordon M. Buehrig. Photo taken in 1965, with Mr. Buehrig posing with his supreme masterpiece, which needs no introduction by now.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

vwlarry said:


> Lots of Auburn images, so a good opportunity for me to slip in not only a vintage ACD photo, but one that features the maestro of design who was responsible for so much of what the company left to the world of automobile lovers...Gordon M. Buehrig. Photo taken in 1965, with Mr. Buehrig posing with his supreme masterpiece, which needs no introduction by now.


fantastic!

thanks, Larry

:wave:


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Tyrone Power and Deusey


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

kids and a Cord


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Squarebirds are beautiful.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Chicago Fire Dept

1927


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

^ That's a Mack AC. British soldiers during World War 1 refered to them as "Bulldogs" because of the shape of the hood and that's where Mack got the bulldog logo from.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Camp Dix, N.J. 1917

The farmhouse later became part of the camp


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Sweet mood


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Gavin Calistros said:


>


what was it about cameras and film of this era that made photos look like this?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Chapel said:


> what was it about cameras and film of this era that made photos look like this?


Kodacolor or Kodachrome.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Chapel said:


> what was it about cameras and film of this era that made photos look like this?


Read my article about Kodachrome, and its importance to several generations of people, in Automotive Traveler magazine: 

http://www.automotivetraveler.com/i...dachrome-away&catid=39:travel-news&Itemid=211


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Here are some vintage pictures of my car and from the development of the Continental Mark II.

Derham Mark II convertible.




























Retractable



























































































This is the prototype that Merceded said transgressed on their emblem as they had registered a 4-point star, too.











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Jack-the-Tripper (Dec 24, 2009)

Well...not the best picture...but i really do like the colour combination on this.
What make is it by the way?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Auburn.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Mack Fire Truck


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

TopDown_ said:


> Mack Fire Truck


That looks like Ron Howard.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey Berry why did Lincoln make only a handful of Lincoln Continental Mark II Convertibles? Why not more?  

P.S. What is the actual production number?


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

After enjoying this thread, I thought I'd finally add some pics.

My grandfather was a coachbuilder and helped to build this car. It was originally a 1941 Ford v8 truck and was built over a period of 18 months.









































































I like it more as a racing special, but it was eventually shortened and turned into Australia's first hot rod.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Buickboy92 said:


> Hey Berry why did Lincoln make only a handful of Lincoln Continental Mark II Convertibles? Why not more?
> 
> P.S. What is the actual production number?


1. They were not Lincolns. Never were. Continental was a separate division of Ford Motor Company.

2. None of the 3 convertibles made for Ford from new cars came from the factory as convertibles. There were two coachbuilt by Hess & Eisenhardt and one made by Derham. The rest out there have been made long aftermarket from used cars. Mine was the first one made from a new car. It was roof-damaged in shipment. Instead of repairing it Ford Marketing had it made into a convertible.

3. They didn't make more because there was barely a market for a $10,000 car in 1956, let alone a convertible offered at $18,000, twice the price of a suburban Detroit home.

4. My name is Barry. Berry is a fruit. I am not a fruit.


----------



## fnqvmuch (Nov 15, 2011)

YellowDieselGolf said:


> After enjoying this thread, I thought I'd finally add some pics.
> 
> ... originally a 1941 Ford v8 truck and was built over a period of 18 months.
> 
> I like it more as a racing special,...


enjoying thread also (and like it less as rod ( first ? really? ) too) nice photos and kinda closer to home than i expect this early in the morning
here are some my dad took of it March 56 as the E C Milthorpe Ford V8 Spl at Albert Park; 
(looks like the Doug Whiteford 'Large-Tablet' next to it in your beaut paddock shot...)


















and some more contributions to be paying my respects;


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

London traffic 1927


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> 1. They were not Lincolns. Never were. Continental was a separate division of Ford Motor Company.
> 
> 2. None of the 3 convertibles made for Ford from new cars came from the factory as convertibles. There were two coachbuilt by Hess & Eisenhardt and one made by Derham. The rest out there have been made long aftermarket from used cars. Mine was the first one made from a new car. It was roof-damaged in shipment. Instead of repairing it Ford Marketing had it made into a convertible.
> 
> ...


Thank you Barry, I'm sorry I misspelled your name, that is what happens when I stay up till 4AM in the morning. :facepalm: I always forget that the Continental was a separate division of Ford Motor Company. Thanks again. :thumbup::thumbup: Was this convertible the only model in their lineup? Did they make other models?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Buickboy92 said:


> Thank you Barry, I'm sorry I misspelled your name, that is what happens when I stay up till 4AM in the morning. :facepalm: I always forget that the Continental was a separate division of Ford Motor Company. Thanks again. :thumbup::thumbup: Was this convertible the only model in their lineup? Did they make other models?


The Continental Mark II was meant to compete with Rolls-Royce. They felt they needed to one-up the competition and make a retractable hard-top instead. Continental spent a huge sum of money developing a Retractable hardtop model. Hess & Eisenhardt, the company that made my car did the development and produced the prototype. It was a great idea but expensive to tool up for so few cars. The mechanism was transferred to Ford for use in building nearly 50,000 Skyliners. The top shed its metal skin to become the mechanism for the '61-'67 Lincoln slab-side convertibles. 

There was a suicide-door Mark III in the works when the program was cancelled. I have a set of blueprints for that car.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> The Continental Mark II was meant to compete with Rolls-Royce. They felt they needed to one-up the competition and make a retractable hard-top instead. Continental spent a huge sum of money developing a Retractable hardtop model. Hess & Eisenhardt, the company that made my car did the development and produced the prototype. It was a great idea but expensive to tool up for so few cars. The mechanism was transferred to Ford for use in building nearly 50,000 Skyliners. The top shed its metal skin to become the mechanism for the '61-'67 Lincoln slab-side convertibles.
> 
> There was a suicide-door Mark III in the works when the program was cancelled. I have a set of blueprints for that car.


Ah, so that's why Ford made the Skyliner. My Dad and I love that car. 










I like how they reused the top mechanism for the '61-'67 Continentals. Great looking cars. If Hess & Eisenhardt did make your Mark II into a hardtop would you prefer that or the soft top?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

yes.... a ringer for Ron Howard for sure.


Wipers..... on the outside AND the inside!!!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Buickboy92 said:


> If Hess & Eisenhardt did make your Mark II into a hardtop would you prefer that or the soft top?


The convertible top is what drew me to it in the first place. Yes, I'd rather have one of three than one of three thousand.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Not 100% on what's going on here, but it sure looks neat


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

1920's child star, Miriam Battista

Stephens touring car

as was common back then.... no front brakes


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

No matter how bad the roads are, we got it easy these days, compared to this


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

fnqvmuch said:


> enjoying thread also (and like it less as rod ( first ? really? ) too) nice photos and kinda closer to home than i expect this early in the morning
> here are some my dad took of it March 56 as the E C Milthorpe Ford V8 Spl at Albert Park;
> (looks like the Doug Whiteford 'Large-Tablet' next to it in your beaut paddock shot...)


Wow. Thanks for adding those shots.

As for being the first hot rod, it appears in Custom Rodder Autumn '68. I can upload some scans if you're interested.


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## fnqvmuch (Nov 15, 2011)

certainly very interesting to me, and i'll pass on (all but how it ended-up) to dad, thanks again.
- get in touch if you can somehow use bigger copies of his shots, ok?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Holy crap - This H.A.M.B vintage photo thread is over 1600 pages.

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=428585


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> Holy crap - This H.A.M.B vintage photo thread is over 1600 pages.
> 
> http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=428585


no kiddin'

It is indeed awesome and a wonderful resource for pics.

This looks like race day

:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, nice pics!


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Henry J





















> Built in 1954/55 this Henry J Convertible was a rebuild of a nearly new 1953 Henry J Coach that had serious top damage when it was rolled over. The top, rear deck and windshield frame where removed. The door tops and quarter panel front tops were cut down to match the original Darrin dip body creases and then rolled inward. Windshield dog legs were added to allow for the use of the popular wrap around windshield from a 1955 Chevrolet. The rear deck and trunk lid was fabricated by fitting a Ford Model A coupe deck in reverse to make the correct contour match the quarter sides. Side trim was hand formed using stainless trim and styled to look similar to the 55 Ford Fairlane. The quarter scoop ornaments are from a 1951 Packard. It made a great looking convertible and it lost that studgy appearance that the regular 2 door fastback coach showed. The engine was replaced with a Studebaker 6 cylinder from that same era. With no side windows or roof the car was protected from the rain with a fitted tonneau cover so it may be fair to call it a Roadster and not a Convertible


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Terandyne said:


>


That's quite a scene. The mountains for a backdrop. Packard on the right and other cars and the ladies all dressed up walking along. Different time and culture for sure.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Balderdash said:


>


A damn fine example of a "**** you, poor people" car.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

1934 Pourtout bodied Panhard


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

mitcompressor said:


>


"All right, Baroness, I'll wear your hat fashions, fur coats, and other couture to curry your favor and win your friendship, but, I don't care if Gertrude Stein and Picasso and your other Left Bank friends have them...I REFUSE to keep this damned cow as a pet!"


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

^ nice. Love your sense of humor, Larry


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Is Stuckey's still around???


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

Bazooka said:


>


 Someone is not happy that mom got a new scooter . . .


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

audibing said:


> Someone is not happy that mom got a new scooter . . .


This is my buddy Randy's scooter. Looks identical. He took it apart as a teenager and put it back together when he was in his mid-'40s.

It's wonderful to see him cruising up and down our street with his 8 year old with him. Wish I had had a cool dad.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

subscribe.....

amazing thread!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

This is a personal reminder to myself to grab my dad's old photo albums and scan them when I have some downtime at work...


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

jeff james said:


> ]


So fine she was.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

^x2


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Gavin Calistros said:


> ]


Those wired-on bumper "stickers" still bug me as much now as they did decades ago. As a kid, when my family traveled, I studiously collected a decal from every point of interest, state, national park, etc we visited, and carefully applied them to the rear window of my dad's car. I'd look at these sloppy-looking things and just scratch my head about the owners. :screwy::laugh:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

vwlarry said:


> Those wired-on bumper "stickers" still bug me as much now as they did decades ago. As a kid, when my family traveled, I studiously collected a decal from every point of interest, state, national park, etc we visited, and carefully applied them to the rear window of my dad's car. I'd look at these sloppy-looking things and just scratch my head about the owners. :screwy::laugh:


It drives me nuts too. I see random stuff (INCLUDING DEALER DECALS) on crooked all the time and wonder WTH


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

vwlarry said:


> Read my article about Kodachrome, and its importance to several generations of people, in Automotive Traveler magazine:
> 
> http://www.automotivetraveler.com/i...dachrome-away&catid=39:travel-news&Itemid=211


thanks. Will read. 
Shame this can't be PROPERLY emulated in software.

I never realized that when you get Kodachrome pictures back, they're not 'negatives' they're actual pictures. I'd never heard of Color Reversal Film before.

I live right near Eastman Gelatin... I wonder why they stopped making the film? The hipsters would love it these days.

How do the new era of Kodak films look?
Particularly the E100 Ektachrome brand of Color Reversal Film?
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/professional/products/colorReversalIndex.jhtml?pq-path=1229


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

So I went through my Dad's albums (5 in all), and pulled the more car-related pics, barring duplicates (ok, some here and there). 

I know nothing of old American cars beyond a few easy ones, so please enlighten me as to what these are?


























Dad in some convertible (Aug 27, 1959, he was 19 years old):









Grandma:









Grandpa (July 1965):









Something called Freedomland, in NY, dated 1962:









Dated April 62:









My cousin and my dad's dog (he bred AKC shepards and great danes, and was VERY proud of them):









My dad with one of his dogs, interesting street scene:









What I assume is my uncle's car:









My cousin, poor kid in a suit!









Dad next to... something.









Dad looking BA:









A random street.









A random convertible.

























Another random convertible, in the cold.









Dad's bike (and I believe my uncle and cousin):








Dad on his bike:








Dad and grandpa and the bike:









A car show he and my mother went to in 1984:

















My dad was an avid camper, always had some sort of camping vehicle. It was also always for rent/sale, and being used to advertise political friends  (this is the parking lot of some dinner for the guy he was advertising for):









And finally, Dad's pride and joy: his '79 Coupe Deville. bought brand new in '79, with the extra-cost option rear spare tire. He was mighty proud of it. His ex-wife torched it in the mid-80s (around the time he met my mother, actually). He carried a picture of it in his wallet until the end, and I still have the title, bill of sale, etc.
















With my grandparents (dated Nov 1978):

















Sorry for the long reply!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

This is an Eldo. Their car was another model dolled up to look like an Eldo. People did that kind of stuff all the time.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

You're right, i feel stupid, I always thought it was an Eldorado because my friend owned one in high school (don't ask, but that's how I got confused ). The car was a '79 Coupe Deville. His trailer was a something Nomad, if that matters  

He traded his '75 Ford Granada in on it. The Caddy was $14,108, he got $5000 for the Granada. I think it was his gift to himself... he was in the Coast Guard from '57 (high school graduation) until '77. He put his 20 years in, divorced his wife (married out of high school too), and bought himself a Caddy


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

IDs for the stack of pictures above:

First picture: 1949 Ford coupe (the car with the continental kit and two-tone)
Third picture down: 1951 Ford
Fourth (faded) picture: 1955 Ford convertible
Fifth picture (with grandma): 1955 Ford Crown Victoria coupe. Nice.
Sixth picture: 1955 Buick Special convertible
Eighth/ninth picture: 1960 Chevrolet Impala convertible ('57 Ford behind it)
Tenth picture: 1964 Chevrolet Impala convertible, with '59 Ford Fairlane 500 behind it.
Eleventh/twelfth picture: 1968 Pontiac GTO.
Fifteenth-seventeenth picture: 1964 Chevrolet Impala SS convertible.
Eighteenth picture: 1968 Ford Galaxie 500 convertible.

The red Cadillac at the bottom of the stack of pictures is not an Eldorado. It's a Deville; probably a '77 or '78 (the downsized late-seventies platform).


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks, Larry. Good to know my family seems to have had good taste in cars! My dad died when I was 17 (I'm 25 now) so I haven't had the ability to really sit down and ask him about all these photographs. His family was estranged for a long time (met my aunts and then-in-their-50s cousins when I was 16), and his only living sibling, that aunt, has Alzheimer's, so I am never going to know about their generation  as silly as it sounds, every little bit helps.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> Thanks, Larry. Good to know my family seems to have had good taste in cars! My dad died when i was 17 so i haven't had the ability to really sit down and ask him about all these photographs. His family was estranged for a long time (met my aunts and then-in-their-50s cousins when I was 16), and his only living sibling, that aunt, has alzheimer's, so I am never going to know about their generation  as silly as it sounds, every little bit helps.


Larry delivers. 

This is really a great story you have. Reconstructing the past thru photographs. Their generation had distinctly unique automobiles and the cars had unique and distinct commentary on the social and cultural ways of living back then


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

mitcompressor said:


> 1934 Pourtout bodied Panhard


This comes to mind:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## under the radar (Mar 5, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


that is badass!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*FV-QR*

My Karmann Ghia circa 1979 when my parents got married...




























My Karmann Ghia circa 1998. That's my little bro standing next to it, and me sitting in it. 




































My Karmann Ghia circa today.... Same car as the one pictured above. It's been in my family since it was brand new. 



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

the Ring under construction...


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

My dad in the garage building a dunebuggy









A collection of someone's cars, probably my mom's father.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks like Tool Man.:thumbup:


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

post-it-note-killer said:


> My Karmann Ghia circa 1979 when my parents got married...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the ONLY Sports Ghia I've EVER seen....and only heard of it in a few books...WOW.
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MRVW00 said:


> This is the ONLY Sports Ghia I've EVER seen....and only heard of it in a few books...WOW.
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


IIRC this guy found an identical car a while ago in a random parking lot.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

MRVW00 said:


> This is the ONLY Sports Ghia I've EVER seen....and only heard of it in a few books...WOW.
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


My local VW-monger in NW Indiana had at least 2 in stock back then, along with a cadre of Sports Beetles. The Beetles sold quickly, while the Ghias sat...and sat...and sat...


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Larry, are you kidding?

Wonder why? Did they feature all the same upgrades as the Sports Bug?
Those don't look like the deep-dish 5.5's


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

MRVW00 said:


> Larry, are you kidding?
> 
> Wonder why? Did they feature all the same upgrades as the Sports Bug?
> Those don't look like the deep-dish 5.5's


No not kidding. Lichtsinn Volkswagen in Highland, Indiana was my dealership, and they stocked plenty of what would today be seen as "oddball" models. They had several 412 wagons on-hand long after the Dasher replaced it in mid-74, and I considered buying a new, unsold '74 wagon in yellow for awhile, until a new '76 Scirocco became irresistible to me. The Sports Ghias did indeed have the crummy 4.5" sport rims, too, btw. I think there were clearance issues when owners used snowchains, which was common in the snowbelt, that prevented the fitment of the much-nicer 5.5" sport rims, which came standard on Wolfsburg and Champagne Edition Beetles, along with the Sports Bug. I hated the stripes they put on the Ghias, btw. They didn't complement the styling at all, and seemed kind of amateurish, like the Germans did them reluctantly, to please American buyers. The striping on the Champagne Edition Sciroccos was similarly awful, along with the later Type S, of which I spent hours and hours removing them from my brand-new Mars Red 1980 model.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

I've had both a Sports Bug and a Sun Bug. I scrapped the Sports but saved all the specific goodies...EXCEPT THE DAMN WHEELS!


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Just for the heck of it, a few (crummy) photos of my Type 3 that I took in '74. I put the 5.5" sport rims on her, with 165x13 Michelin ZXs. Great car. 










Others are showing their old cars via vintage photos, so here is my '76 Scirocco, taken nearby Mosport in Ontario, on our way to the Canadian GP in '76:










...and this is my 1980 Type S, shot in 1981:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

This vintage photo has everything needed to be a winner...great composition, lighting, and subject matter. The Cord was shot on a street in Harlem in the late 1930s. One of my favorite Cord photos of them all:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwlarry said:


> Others are showing their old cars via vintage photos, so here is my '76 Scirocco, taken nearby Mosport in Ontario, on our way to the Canadian GP in '76:


:heart:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

It's hard to believe that this:



vwlarry said:


>


is the same model year as this:










It must have looked really modern at the time. Even the VW van that they were selling in 1976 looks primitive in comparison.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

vwlarry said:


> No not kidding. Lichtsinn Volkswagen in Highland, Indiana was my dealership, and they stocked plenty of what would today be seen as "oddball" models. They had several 412 wagons on-hand long after the Dasher replaced it in mid-74, and I considered buying a new, unsold '74 wagon in yellow for awhile, until a new '76 Scirocco became irresistible to me. The Sports Ghias did indeed have the crummy 4.5" sport rims, too, btw. I think there were clearance issues when owners used snowchains, which was common in the snowbelt, that prevented the fitment of the much-nicer 5.5" sport rims, which came standard on Wolfsburg and Champagne Edition Beetles, along with the Sports Bug. I hated the stripes they put on the Ghias, btw. They didn't complement the styling at all, and seemed kind of amateurish, like the Germans did them reluctantly, to please American buyers. The striping on the Champagne Edition Sciroccos was similarly awful, along with the later Type S, of which I spent hours and hours removing them from my brand-new Mars Red 1980 model.


WOW!
Thanks for the info Larry! :thumbup:

Did the dealer sell out or go out of business? I hear that a lot of dealers didn't make it to the mid-80's...THEWS for example...

When I sold VW's, I got a '84 Rabbit GTI in on trade...there was an original dealers guide in the glovebox. KY had 12 dealers....by 2004......5 in the WHOLE STATE....now only 4. VW tried to make them upgrade the facilities and the dealer (now carrying KIA) kicked VW out. After 40+ years.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

vwlarry said:


> Nice photo.
> 
> I can see why everyone loves it. All the kids in the MK1 forums use Hipstamatic to get their Rabbits to look his way.
> 
> ...


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

MRVW00 said:


> WOW!
> Thanks for the info Larry! :thumbup:
> 
> Did the dealer sell out or go out of business? I hear that a lot of dealers didn't make it to the mid-80's...THEWS for example...
> ...


Bill Lichtsinn was the founder of one of the first VW dealerships in the Midwest, around 1960 or so. He also was one of the first to build a greenfield "VW Template" dealership when he moved from Hammond, Indiana to Highland in the middle sixties. These were the most modern and advanced automobile dealerships in the country at the time. By the early eighties, when VW was experiencing its multiple woes with exchange rate nuttiness, Carter-inflation, and the burden of having its Pennsylvania plant running at less than 50% capacity, etc, along with the quality problems that VW was suffering, Lichtsinn decided to get out and retire. By that time, Lichtsinn had become a dual-make store, with Honda keeping the lights on and salesmen busy, and it became "Highland Imports" under new ownership. Today, as far as I know, the facility is still there, but is a Honda/Acura store with major remodeling done years ago. When I was a kid/young man, though, it was THE place to go for anything/everything VW. I and my friends hung out there so much that we were first-name-basis with everyone, and several good friendships developed with their employees. I purchased, let's see, 4 cars from them; 2 Sciroccos, a new '78 Dasher wagon, and a briefly owned "fling" car, my '66 Mercedes Benz 230S, and my folks bought 3 new VWs from Lichtsinn. My brother bought 4 new VWs from them. My friends, altogether, probably bought upwards of 25-30 new VWs from Lichtsinn. Needless to say, they didn't mind us hanging around the place.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

vwlarry said:


> By that time, Lichtsinn had become a dual-make store, with Honda keeping the lights on and salesmen busy, and it became "Highland Imports" under new ownership. Today, as far as I know, the facility is still there, but is a Honda/Acura store with major remodeling done years ago.


I've heard this story 100x...sad. 
They took on a Japanese brand to survive...and became millionaires...AGAIN.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

thought this was pretty neat


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Tried my best to do these justice... didn't have access to a scanner. 

My great grandfather worked for Pontiac starting in the 20's. Some of the drawings are his. All of the following were given to me by my grandfather. 










Steering wheel design drawing. I have 2 other drafts.



..was Griswold MoCo being discussed earlier?







































Here he is presenting a painting at Detroit Edison:










His Scripps Booth CycleCar, Circa ~1917. 



















Enjoy:beer:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Very cool stuff! :beer:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Roketdriver said:


> Tried my best to do these justice... didn't have access to a scanner.
> 
> My great grandfather worked for Pontiac starting in the 20's. Some of the drawings are his. All of the following were given to me by my grandfather.
> 
> ...


What is his name? Interested to know.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

vwlarry said:


> What is his name? Interested to know.



Trescott Allen Henshaw. Pontiac Draftsman.

Think you might know someone who knew him?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I might know someone that knew him. When was the last time he worked for GM?


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Going by the dates on some of the drawings and on the receipt for his Tempest... I'd say from ~ 1930-1970? I'll have to ask my mom 














































I want to note the painting from Griswold was NOT done by him. Just happened to have it I guess. 

:thumbup:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I sent a note to Bill Porter, who designed the second iteration Trans Am and ended up a GM design chief, to see if he recognized the name.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Ask him if Reginald Bell rings any Bells. He was my Chem and Polymers professor. 

Awkward sentence is awkward.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

There's a few more good ones where I got this one:
http://forums.aaca.org/f169/antique-vehicles-snow-photos-274138.html :beer:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

This picture was taken by yrs truly when I was in the sixth grade. It's a photo of a classmate of mine and our teacher, Mr. Connelly, staging a typical event with misbehaving boys (seldom girls), called "getting a swat", or a "burn". Teachers, if they chose, had full authority to paddle us back then with wooden paddles like Mr. Connelly is swinging (a mock simulation, here, of course, done for fun...Mr. Connelly was a WONDERFUL teacher with a great sense of humor, but he was also STRICT, with firm standards of behavior he held his students to. 

Today, this photo would be used as evidence in a lawsuit against this fine teacher, and the upshot would be that he would probably be sentenced to 20 years in a penitentiary, and stripped of any honor and dignity he had heretofore acquired in his (very distinguished in his case) life. In 1965, it was harmless fun with the students who admired and even loved him, even if they had been on the "receiving end" of his "board of education". Times change, but I thought you might enjoy this somewhat odd-looking, to modern eyes, photo from my past.


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

My first and last paddling in school was 1979 when I moved to TN. I thought they were joking.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

And in true "hot rod" fashion........


.........Speedholes



I do remember a trip to the principle's office involving said device. In the '50's










Don't know the date of this article (probably in the '90's)


american states that still use the paddle in schools

alabama, arizona, arkansas, colorado, delaware, florida, georgia, idaho, indiana, kansas, kentucky, louisiana, missouri, mississippi, new mexico, north carolina, ohio, oklahoma, pennsylvania, south carolina, tennessee, texas, wyoming.


> in 1981 at lake stevens junior high school the principal administered a staggering eight hundred and seventy four paddlings, about two hundred and twenty were administered to the butts of girls. one thirteen year old girl described a paddling she recieved, commenting: "you have to bend over the back of an armchair and rest your hands on the seat, and then you get paddled. i got two licks." when asked to describe the paddling not suprisingly she said: "it hurts."
> 
> fifteen year old, tamara may, of mesquite high school in mesquite texas was due to be paddled for the second time in a year before her mother ann torbert complained. the school opposed mrs torbert`s view by insisting that their right to maintain authority was at stake. mrs torbert eventually agreed that tamara did deserve punishment *but insisted that she would come to the school and punish her daughter herself, which was agreed.*
> 
> ...



Just whackin' away down in Texas


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

from the movie 

Bikini Beach


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## crookedarm (Jun 30, 2003)

MRVW00 said:


> Larry, are you kidding?
> 
> Wonder why? Did they feature all the same upgrades as the Sports Bug?
> Those don't look like the deep-dish 5.5's


about half way down the page, it appears post-it note killer has 1, possibly 2

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4356178-I-picked-up-my-Porsche-912-today./page4


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

> Image of a truck, Merrill, Klamath County, Oregon, in FSA camp, October 1939


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Stanley Kubrick’s New York
Life in the 40's
Link

Shoe Shine Boys – 1947










Shoe Shine Boys (Vendor) – 1947










Johnny on the Spot – 1946










Walking the Streets of New York – 1946










Changing the Tire – 1946










Film Crew – 1947


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VierSpeed said:


> Walking the Streets of New York – 1946



Now:

http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=fr&ll...=7MLThJJlbAr133qlmMrsgQ&cbp=12,116.2,,0,-2.82


----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)

*here*

take a look at this French thread in monochrome

http://www.forum-auto.com/automobiles-mythiques-exception/Voitures-de-sport/sujet951.htm


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That is quite the treasure trove. Thank you very much. :thumbup:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Love the monochrome


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

VierSpeed said:


> Stanley Kubrick’s New York
> Life in the 40's
> Walking the Streets of New York – 1946
> 
> ...


Girls sure do look terrific when they dress like...girls, eh?


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

renticular said:


> take a look at this French thread in monochrome
> 
> http://www.forum-auto.com/automobiles-mythiques-exception/Voitures-de-sport/sujet951.htm


Great find, this may be my favorite of the bunch myself.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

What may be the finest thread on TCL needs some more photos.
Once again, a bunch of great street scenes from Hemmings Motor Blog.
http://blog.hemmings.com/

Hollywood, 1948









Boston 1973

















Los Angeles, 1955









Tijuana, 1960s









St. Petersburg, Florida, 1961









Mobile, Alabama, 1940s


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

A bonanza of terrific vintage black-and-white photos here, all shot in Chicago in the forties and fifties. Enjoy! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Chicago-working-class-America-new-light.html


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

1920's Hudson


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Got the blue question mark box for the last 5 posts. What's up with that?


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


>


This looks like a normal discussion here on TCL.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

circa 1910

dump trucks


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Picasso's Hispano Suiza*

Here the artist and his son Paul is pictured with his 1930 Hispano-Suiza type H6B with coachwork by Henri Binder on the Cote d’Azur in 1953.

Quote from Picasso's biographer John Richardson: "Here was a man mad about cars, yet when he purchased his top-of-the-range (1930) Hispano Suiza he decided that driving it would be bad for his hands and so he had to employ a chauffer."


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

I thought that the parking lot was next to the house, not on it!














> Formula 3, Blandford, August 1949: Major Peter Braid was the man in command in this famous accident when competing in his F3 Cooper. You'd have thought that his military intelligence would have helped him know where he was going, especially as the circuit was laid out around an army camp.
> 
> As it was, he got it wrong, very wrong running over the crest at Engineers bend, the fastest corner on the circuit, ending up with his Cooper perched atop the roof of the guardroom, having hit a bus stop and a small tree between leaving the track and reaching his unintended destination.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

from Old Motor



> This photo from the Packard plant reminded me of something that I read years ago about when Packard had to bring a lower price car to the marketplace so that they could sur-vive. This was during the depression when they made the decision to bring out the one fifteen and one twenty models.
> 
> Packard did not know how to mass produce cars in large scale production as the volume makers did. *Management had to bring in outside help from the other automakers who they referred to as the bucket shops.* It was kind of an underhanded remark as a way of calling their goods inferior tin buckets. These specialists they had to bring in, knew how to make parts in large quantities at low prices, something Packard did not know how to do.
> 
> This photo above brought all of that back to mind looking when at this scene on the line where the nose of the car was assembled. Photo dated 8/1/1941


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


Derp! :laugh:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Jag assembly line '63


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

1916 Huppmobile


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Some things just never change.

Snow falls..............

..............and a lot of chainups ensue.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Miss D

1954












> This is Miss Helen Fleming, 18 of Golden, Colorado, she was chosen to be “Miss Dan-gerous Curves of 1954″ and she reigned over the Buffalo Bill Mountain hill climb for sports cars on August 7 th. and 8 th. In addition to that press clipping on the back of the photo is a note mentioning Lookout Mountain. It was published in an unknown area newspaper. The car is a Jaguar carrying a very interesting non-standard bumper. The Old Motor press photo.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

Blunderbuss said:


> Miss D
> 
> 1954



Here is where that picture was taken. I got stung by a bee when I was a kid messing around the base of the tower behind her.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

i hope not repost...


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Knuckle Head Harley girl


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't try this at home












Old Motor



> Alice Sisty, a Mexico City cow girl used to preform this act at rodeos and fairs in the thirties and forties. We have seen three photos of her jumping and it is always over her stylish Cord. We have found a reference to her being a tandem-jump, rodeo champion in an advertisement for Conoco motor oil, in The Saturday Evening Post during 1940.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Baker's dozen

1910 Auburn Model X Touring


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Was that the first "Wheelie"?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

well that certainly would have been a mess....dumping a whole ton of dames all over the place

1910 buick shot in NYC in 1915

first recorded stunt of that nature (from what I gather)

Roy Repp...

tricked out car in a variety of ways






















> More on Roy Repp in this 1916 item from the Van Nuys News:
> 
> An automobile that will run on its “hind legs,” spin about, buck and perform generally like the trick horse or mule of the circus has been the star feature of a number of race meets held in widely separated parts of the country, Popular Science Monthly states. The car is known as “Maude, the Motor Mule.”
> 
> ...


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


dunno why but this pic is awesome


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The woman sitting on the engine is very good-looking :heart:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Obviously, dressing up for Sunday isn't getting this girl thrilled. Running and jumping into mud-puddles might be more interesting



Pretty elegant car interior, though.

1917 New York State

Stoddard-Dayton


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Louisville road service



> This photo taken in 1927 shows a young man from the Louisville Automobile Club. He is using his Model T Ford service car to help a women with her Auburn sedan.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

bye-bye uncle bue



> A young girl waves goodbye to her uncle. He is in a Model T Ford coupe with an accessory grille shell, that looks similar to the shape which was used on the National automobile.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

> This press photo taken on Feb. 11, 1952, during the height of winter traffic on Corey Ave., shows us a long line of cars which lead back into St. Petersburg Beach, Florida. County officials at the time, almost sixty years ago were trying to come up with a solution to what they called, never ending traffic problems


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

audifans said:


>


That is exactly the same Stude I was brought home from the hospital in possibly the very day that picture was taken, hence my screen name.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

> We recently reviewed a great new book on an American Classic that was worthy of having it’s story told. Stan Smith has expended much time and effort on his very detailed new book on the eight cylinder du Pont. We are going to show you a few details of some of the cars and information he has included in the hard-covered book.
> 
> The earlier cars made starting in 1921 were powered by both four and six-cylinder engines. In 1928 the firm chose an l-head Continental straight-engine which they used in the Dupont thru 1932. The chassis design was conventional for the time and at first was equipped with a three speed transmission, with a four speed was available soon after.












and of course, Larry's favorite... the Woodlites


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

B.L.M. Speedster



> 1906. The car which was built by Breese, Lawrence and Moulton, who were young Long Islanders, is shown in front of the Colonial Bank, on 66th St. in NYC.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

What is this monster?


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm old enough to remember price-war gas at 17.9 cents a gallon.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

kasbah said:


>


The phoney "valve cover" on this engine was often popular with makers who used off-the-shelf Continental flatheads etc, in order to give a more impressive appearance to the engine. It's not much more than a glorified bread baking pan placed atop the head upside-down. :laugh:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Out for a Sunday drive


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Does anyone here know when and why the 9/10 designation on gas pricing was put into effect? And why do we carry on the tradition still? If it is 3,30 9/10 - just say 3.31 or 3.30?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

330iZHP said:


> Does anyone here know when and why the 9/10 designation on gas pricing was put into effect? And why do we carry on the tradition still? If it is 3,30 9/10 - just say 3.31 or 3.30?


Same reason everything is $XX.99. People that shop with their wallet are more likely to pull into a station that is selling fuel for $3.47 9/10 than the one next door that has it for $3.48.

I would list it at $2.50 100/10.









I don't know when it started. I'm guessing it started right after smaller sign letters were made available.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Same reason everything is $XX.99. People that shop with their wallet are more likely to pull into a station that is selling fuel for $3.47 9/10 than the one next door that has it for $3.48.
> 
> I would list it at $2.50 100/10.
> 
> ...


Completely presumptive and wrong... it has to do with taxes. State taxes are X and 4/10 of a cent, Federal are X and 5/10 of a cent (that may be backwards).

Why they do that, and/or why the gas companies don't just charge the extra 1/10th of a cent, I don't know. I've always imagined it's like in Office Space, they just round up and end up pocketing millions


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Pomona '58:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Rush hour; intersection of Dearborn and Randolph in downtown Chicago; 1909.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

'49 Caddy stuck in the snow Santiam Pass, Oregon

photo from '59












> Take a look at the slide marks leading up to this siituation - and - look at the LACK of other cars - not quite like that today!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

geez


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

1910 peugeot

what the heck is this fender treatment?

:screwy:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That's a self-lightening arrangement. The faster you went the less weight there was on the front tires.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> That's a self-lightening arrangement. The faster you went the less weight there was on the front tires.


heh... before downforce was considered... uplift... Peugeot must have been dabbling with airplanes..


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

> This circa 1908 Packard Model 30 Touring car is shown on a platform which was used for moving freight on and off of steamships. The crane that is lifting it is just behind and above it on the iron trolley. We do not know the circumstances involved with this particular photo but in this time period is was fashionable to make the “Grand Tour” of Europe and may Americans took their car along with them on the voyage over and back. Cars were loaded into the hold of the ship and we may be witnessing the start of a journey. The Old Motor photo.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

> This custom Packard speedster is a 6th series (1929) creation known as the Thompson Special, and also as the Glasscock Speedster, named for its owner Major Glasscock (presumably the driver). Thompson was a custom body maker in California. Woodlites add to the futuristic look.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

> Here we have another interesting combination of technologies. The car is a Packard model 633 phaeton (1929) with the Graf Zeppelin looming above. The car beneath the zeppelin looks like another Packard, a club sedan.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

This will make Larry heave. I love those headlights.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Packard headlight bucket manufacturing:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

VierSpeed said:


>


Glasscock, what a stunningly appropriate name for the car :laugh:

And I like those headlights too...very "hot rod" looking.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

1908 Winton

Big Wheels and big gas lights


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

quite the pair


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Proud Chicago family and their c1908 Maxwell-Briscoe Model H


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

That's a magnificent photograph above. That man; likely the patriarch of the family gathered near the house, might as well have been seated at the controls of his own private locomotive. Just LOOK at the pride in that man's face and body language! And rightly so. To own any kind of automobile, much less a rather substantial, multi-cylindered, sliding-gear-transmissioned, acetylene-gas-headlamped touring car, in 1908, was a mark of achievement for anyone. That photo is so American it's almost Norman Rockwellian. :thumbup:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Danger Will Robinson! Danger!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Seabird said:


> Danger Will Robinson! Danger!


I thought the same thing. Most of those people ended up less a few digits.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

vwlarry said:


> That's a magnificent photograph above. That man; likely the patriarch of the family gathered near the house, might as well have been seated at the controls of his own private locomotive. Just LOOK at the pride in that man's face and body language! And rightly so. To own any kind of automobile, much less a rather substantial, multi-cylindered, sliding-gear-transmissioned, acetylene-gas-headlamped touring car, in 1908, was a mark of achievement for anyone. That photo is so American it's almost Norman Rockwellian. :thumbup:


I wish modern houses were crafted with nearly as much care and style.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> I wish modern houses were crafted with nearly as much care and style.


That is a highly detailed home. I tried to attain that level with my own.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

1912 Winton


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That's a pretty big car.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> That's a pretty big car.


That's what I thought.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

just love this shot


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Early Rat Rod....

not really. Packard for the win
:thumbup:










Hell of a seating arrangement


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

With the Packards running around here all over the place, thought I'd throw in a little video of one starting up.

not a vintage pic... but gives the sense of what the old cars were like


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

couple fun ones


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

> * GMC was tasked with engineering and production of the eight 1936 Parade of Progress vans and the dozen 1941 Futurliners, which toured the country carrying mobile road shows. Above, the 33-foot-long, 11-foot-high, 33,000-pound streamliners are pictured traveling through San Bernardino, California.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I thought there were only 13 of them. That looks like about 20. They would pull them onto a field or parking lot a specified distance apart, open the lower doors into floors and upper doors into ceilings to form the largest indoor mobile show space in the world.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

"traffic" challenges were different back then


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

1907 Cleveland

Back seat driving would be a breezy affair


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That was the MIL seat.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

^
(exactly)

red cross










Department of Labor


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

Powderkeg said:


> 1907 Cleveland
> 
> Back seat driving would be a breezy affair


i like the single rear seat. hahah


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

GM makes a road extra bad ....on purpose












> GM says the Milford centre was the first of its kind in the auto industry when it opened in 1924. Prior to this, testing was done on public roads. The facility covers 1,618 hectares and contains the equivalent of 132 kilometres of roads. It has highway-style overpasses, railway track crossings, banked turns, and a massive 27-hectare asphalt pad, nicknamed “Black Lake,” that can be soaked down with sprinklers for wet handling tests.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> * During World War II, GMC manufactured approximately 584,000 military vehicles of more than a dozen different types, including the CCKW-353 “Deuce-and-a-Half” and the amphibious “Duck.” The Deuce and a Half, shown above being assembled in Pontiac, Michigan, was the most prevalent GMC military vehicle, with over 560,000 examples built over the course of the war.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

JPL crossley club (jet propulsion lab)


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Aloha Wanderwell

Pretty interesting saga 

excerpt below






























> Aloha quickly became the focal point, the star of the Wanderwell Expedition. Adapting easily to the rigors of life on the road, Aloha found herself filling a dizzying array of job descriptions: actress, photographer, cinematographer, driver, seamstress, laundress, film editor, vaudeville performer, salesperson, interpreter, negotiator, mechanic.... and any other chores that might be assigned by the often tyrannical Captain Wanderwell.
> 
> It was a most grueling adventure, carrying the wide-eyed Aloha through 43 countries on four continents. The expedition journeyed through France and its battlefields…swept through Italy just as Mussolini and the Fascisti were consolidating their power… braved food riots and hostile mobs in Germany, a country then reeling from the harsh reparations demanded by the victorious allies of World War I…camped at the foot of the Great Sphinx in Egypt’s Valley of the Kings… drove into Palestine, where the Jews were attempting to build a new nation… across the arid lands of India, towing the Model Ts across rivers by water buffalo…Aloha traversed the highlands of Portuguese East Africa, and nearly died of thirst in the Sudanese desert….disguised herself as a man and prayed in Mecca… hunted elephants in Indo-China, became a confidante of Chinese bandits, and was even granted the title of "Honorary Colonel” in the Red Army of Siberia… and hob-nobbed with Mary Pickford and Douglas Fairbanks during a visit to Hollywood.
> 
> ...


http://www.alohawanderwell.com/about/biography.html


----------



## derock85z (Aug 25, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> Dad next to... something.



Also a 60 Impala, proably powered by a 348 tri-power and a 2 speed powerglide, I think a dual quad 409 wasn't yet available to these.

I love me some old GM's, I get my hands on the keys to this 60 Impala every now and again :laugh:. I've posted this guy in here once or twice, but I dont think you'll mind:beer:.




























Here's a shot of the 348 tri-power that is getting removed for a bored and stroked 348, which is now a 436 dual quad torque monster. Grandpa want to light the tires up doing 60, and the new engine should fit the bill.:laugh:










It's a shame they don't make cars with this kinda style and presence anymore.... I really think I was born in the wrong era.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

a couple more shots of Aloha Wanderwell


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Loving this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

called a Keeton












> The Keeton was manufactured for two years in Detroit by Forrest M. Keeton. He had been in several previous automobile ventures, one of which was the “French” Croxton-Keeton, that appears to have been a Renault copy. He then started producing both the four and six-cylinder Keeton with the inital production doing quite well on a small scale. In 1913 Bob Burman, the well known and hard charging driver, entered a Keeton four in the Indianapolis 500. By later in 1913 the company, like many under capitalized firms was in trouble and was bailed out by Charles S. Shaffer, president of the Car-Nation company, but both ultimately failed.
> 
> The caption with the Spooner & Wells photo above, is dated May 1914 and tells us that it was taken on Buchanan Ave. in Detroit with Harvey Campbell of the Board of Commerce is sitting in the back seat.





> Bob Burman and his mechanic are seen presumably before the 1913 Indianapolis 500 below, in the four-cylinder Keeton he entered. He was doing quite well early on until the car caught fire, the whole story of which can be read in the thumbnails below. Hughie Hughes relieved Burman for the remainder of the race and the car was flagged to an eleventh place finish.
> 
> A few weeks later the Keeton Company posted a check for $10,000 to the New York World newspaper to hold, hoping to entice Jules Goux who won the race in his Peugeot, into a rematch with Burman. As Goux was already back in Europe preparing for the French Grand Prix, it appears that this was probably just a hollow PR stunt.
> 
> Below is a photo of Burman presumably before the race, it was taken by George L. Mooney and is courtesy of Janet Lowry.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

barry2952 said:


> That is a highly detailed home. I tried to attain that level with my own.


Sadly, it looks like it was taken in the Englewood neighborhood of Chicago. The house is probably an overgrown lot now.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sad, that.

The plate above is interesting as that car was likely made a bit after the Monster and registered near the end of production for 1914 as they only went to 44,000 in 1914.

There were only 44,000 cars in Michigan in 1914! 

The plate on the Monster is 38126.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Vermont ski area

Bromley


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

another Vermont shot


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Hogback! The gift shop is still there, selling fudge. The restaurant and ski area are both long gone, however. I think I had a short-stack of pancakes there in about 1992.


----------



## burtonxbordr94 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


la noire :laugh:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Outside Cornwall


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

This is some shot


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

lots of chain drive vehicles back then


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Red Cross Motor Pool


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Another Packard truck


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

The old toll house

Mt. Mansfield, Vermont


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


Where is this?


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow, that's a wild rig.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Where is this?













Tag sez Plaza parking lot.... Washington, D.C. I do believe (all the other pics in that set are in that locale)


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

De Dion Bouton


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Rather unusual windshield shape here


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

> This press photo dated Sept. 14, 1953, shows us the new “Electronic Highway” designed by Westinghouse Electric, in the Ford Motor Company Research and Engineering facility in Dearborn, MI. A technician can be seen in the control booth where he can observe the car along with the dynamometers readings.
> 
> The four foot in diameter drums attached to the dynamometer, have heavy weights which can bee seen attached to their sides. They are added to introduce the inertia element needed and the weight was calculated by Ford engineers.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Oklahoma City and a Cord dealership


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

cryption said:


>


this is winning


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Anticipation:










Reality: 



Massive Attack said:


>


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Wobbly Barn Steakhouse.


Killington, Vt.

'63


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> Abarth himself piloted this Franco Scaglione-designed Bertone-bodied Fiat Abarth 750 to take the a number of various records at Monza. A series of such streamlined record cars followed over the next decade or so, including the couple seen in the photo below.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Providence Rhode Island

Great New England Hurricane of 1938


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Rather strange looking "Packard"


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

audifans said:


> Providence Rhode Island
> 
> Great New England Hurricane of 1938


High water mark is still in Kennedy Plaza... it's weird to think of the water so high, Providence is only somewhat hilly. Also a lot of damage in my town too. 

City Hall on the left, Providence Biltmore center:








Today:









I found this on Google too


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

> Silver Valley -- View of parked cars and buses in main parking area on day heavy use. Corsair, Silver Valley, Huron National Forest, Michigan.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

The Velie Pathfinder


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Cedar Breaks, Utah

'23


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I love some of the old factory shots












> An interesting view of the end of the Dodge Brothers dual assembly lines for their four-cylinder cars. The Dodge Brothers first were manufacturers of chassis, engines and components for automakers in Detroit including their biggest customer, Henry Ford. The Dodges manufactured many of the early Model T Ford components for Ford. In 1914, Horace Dodge created a very up to date four, that became a quite popular lower priced car all the way through to 1927 When Dodge came out with their first six.
> 
> We are not sure of the date of this press photo but judging by the white or gray tires we would assume this was taken in the teens


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Rangers and a model T..........puppy included


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


We finally know who was phone!!


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

VDub2625 said:


> We finally know who was phone!!


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Vintage movie still with interesting background story: Marilyn Monroe and Clark Gable, pictured in the classic movie "The Misfits". It was the superstar's only time acting together, and also both their final films, with Gable dying of a heart attack (likely because he insisted on doing his own stunt work during production of the movie) less than a week after filming was finished, and Monroe passing away several months following. (This is a truly great movie, btw.)


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Larry.... 

Thanks for the movie cue and the background

Gable in another pose ....Packard style


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Mamie Van Doren in a sultry pose


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

> A group of trailers are being lined up and loaded aboard freight cars of the Pennsylvania Railroad, for movement out of the New York yards on the maiden “TrucTrain” run. Two fast trains of specially-designed 75-foot flatcars, carrying about 100 loaded trailers each, left New York and Chicago simultaneously, each headed for the other city over the 903 miles of rails.
> 
> The piggyback freight service, the first of the long-haul movements of this type, was set up to assure truck line customers of early second-morning deliveries in New York and Chicago. The Old Motor press photo is dated March 3, 1955.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

The photo of the Trucktrain makes me reflect on the incredibly rapid development, evolution and growth of the transportation infrastructure in our country during the first half of the 20th century. From rail lines and dirt paths to integrated, sophisticated blendings of rail with high-speed/high-capacity truck transport in just a few short years is really remarkable.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

vwlarry said:


> The photo of the Trucktrain makes me reflect on the incredibly rapid development, evolution and growth of the transportation infrastructure in our country during the first half of the 20th century. From rail lines and dirt paths to integrated, sophisticated blendings of rail with high-speed/high-capacity truck transport in just a few short years is really remarkable.


Indeed. It's something we take for granted now, but 100 years ago, there weren't very many bridges, either.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

interesting and strange












> "A Landliner public bus on the Frankston route in suburban Melbourne. Date : 1945"


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Primitive but functional 












> Most primitive of the mechanized flatbed tractor trailers, a 1910 Studebaker


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Primitive but functional


What is that thing under the truck? Wonder what powers it?


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Barry... don't know much about the flat bed up above.

interesting though... looks on the ragged edge of stability











Albuquerque, New Mexico



> The Motorsport Corporation had a dealership at 7833 Lomas Boulevard, now the site of an Enterprise Rent-A-Car with significantly more cars on its lot.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Bodacious said:


>


It's good to know bleach blondes have been around that long. :laugh:

But she and the car are still hotties.


----------



## Team Wang (Aug 13, 2006)

More info about the Landliner bus here:
http://www.busaustralia.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=38897


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

uh.... girls with guns have been around for a while also.














> These Northwestern University girls brave zero weather to go through rifle drill on the campus in Evanston, Illinois on Jan. 11, 1942.


and an early electric that was an oddity












> a Heilmann, a late 19th century electric automobile – of sorts – designed to pull around horse-drawn carriages sans horses.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

You might be needing a chiropractor after driving some of these roads.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

> Holman-Moody-modified V-8 Ford Falcons used in European rallies in the mid-1960s.























> turns out that the little Falcon would make quite a name for itself at the famous Rally Monte Carlo. One of the drivers that Ford selected to pilot the Falcons was Bosse Ljungfeld, a Swedish driver known for his rallying skill. Although he would later be pushed back in the standings due to penalties, Ljungeld won all six of the timed stages at this event.































> It must have been quite a challenge navigating one of these cars through the extremely tight corners. Especially considering the tire technology of the day.


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

VierSpeed said:


> Rush hour; intersection of Dearborn and Randolph in downtown Chicago; 1909.


I had a good friend who used to sell shirts at this very intersection back in the day. We lost touch though in the 20s.


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

One of these would be awesome to convert into a tour bus type deal and travel cross country in.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Old school way of doing things.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Cheap gas... cheap cigarettes

cheap vette?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## VAB5 (Feb 20, 2000)

I LOVE the pictures of towns that look like they are one step removed from the horse & buggy era. 



Barefoot_ said:


>


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

That's gotta hurt


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Probably a repost... 

but I love this shot


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Showin' off














> A GMC truck was loaded daily demonstrations of strength. On the ground, the shadow of the photographer.


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

All these pictures are awesome


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

1925 Expo in Rio


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Debbie Reynolds

50's


----------



## westys (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

'39


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

I'll see your Gable/Duesie photo, and raise you a Gable/Gullwing photo.  This guy wasn't only a mega-superstar deluxe, but also one of the most avid automotive enthusiasts to ever inhabit Hollywood. 










Here is Clark with another Mercedes Benz; his 300S:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

^nice....


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

well it is an old pic...and an old, continual theme


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

kasbah said:


> ^nice....


what is this!!!!!


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Buickboy92 said:


> what is this!!!!!


If he got it to start, it's a fatal automobile accident about to happen.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Tatra? Tail on hood looks familiar.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Buickboy92 said:


> what is this!!!!!



It's a "Burney"












> The name you’re looking for is Sir Charles Dennistoun Burney. He had designed the R-100 airship, which was unfortunately (and probably unjustly) scrapped after the R-101 disaster. Turning to cars, he came up with this, based on a modified Alvis chassis:* one unusual feature is that the rear track is 13 inches narrower than the front, which must have produced “interesting” handling characteristics!*
> 
> Only about a dozen were built, the most notable purchaser being the then Prince of Wales. Production cars were fitted with either Armstrong-Siddeley or Beverley-Barnes engines. After failing to find an American licensee, Burney sold the UK rights to Crossley, who built just 25 in 1934, before dropping the model.





> Burney Streamline Car, designer Sir Charles Dennistoun Burney, who had worked on the Vickers R-100 airship. Burney built 12 Streamlines at Maidenhead between 1929/31, none are known to survive. The first car was made from an Alvis front wheel drive chassis turned back to front. Most used engine was the Beverley straight 8, two had Armstrong Siddeley engines and one a straight eight Lycoming. Independent suspension, twin radiators, hydraulic brakes, heater and seated 7 within the 20 feet wheelbase, spare wheel inside one rear door, cocktail cabinet in other. Sheet metal covered underside enhanced aerodynamic efficiency. Priced around £1,500. The Prince of Wales bought a blue one in 1930. Crossley bought the patents in 1933 and about 25 cars were made using their 2 l engine. Streamline Cars closed in 1936.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

A 240 inch wheelbase???

wow.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice picture of another time



> Alfred Eisenstaedt / Getty Images Contributor
> 
> In 1942, this family was taking their Chevy, with a rumble seat, out for a drive.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

The "Burney"



> spare wheel inside one rear door, cocktail cabinet in other.


Well, I guess that about covers it for flat tire activities...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

1922 D.C.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

makes me realize how easy it is to start a car these days without turning a crank


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Was it Cadillac that was first with electric start?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

barry2952 said:


> Was it Cadillac that was first with electric start?


indeed



> As early as 1899, Clyde J. Coleman applied for U.S. Patent 745,157 for an electric automobile self-starter - inventing one that actually worked waited until 1911 when Charles F. Kettering of Dayton Electric Laboratories (DELCO) invented and filed for U.S. Patent 1,150,523 for the first useful electric starter. *The starters were first installed by Cadillac on production models in 1912. These starters also worked as generators once the engine was runnin*g, a concept that is now being revived in hybrid vehicles. By 1920, most manufacturers included self-starters.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Adam144 just posted some of his dad's old slides in another thread. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5553895-Vintage-Formula-1-amp-Can-Am-(etc.)-Pictures


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

> This little Austin Bantam in Brazil appears to be being fueled by a syngas wood gas generator, possibly during WWII. It is a humorous photo, as you can see, because the generator is about a quarter the size of the car. This appears to have been a factory made unit of which we have seen photos of before and few of them even had plated fittings.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> It's a "Burney"


Thanks! Amazing car! I wonder if any are still around?  That would be great. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Funny pic.













used in the movies some



















later in life


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Nicely evocative photo taken in 1955 using a strobelight.


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

Taken by O. Winston Link, somewhat of a celebrity in Virginia because of his series of photographs of the final days of the steam era. Norfolk & Western hired him to document the era, and the series of trains and stations were mostly taken in Southwest Virginia I believe. Interesting aside, my mother had a young cousin who was hired as a helper by Mr. Link, and was present at many of the shoots, even appearing in one of the photos. 

His night shots were superb, often taking days to set up, in anticipation of a single moment when the shutter would snap the moving train. The pic you posted is my favorite, depicting planes/trains/automobiles in one elegant shot. If memory serves, however, something about this one had to be staged or edited in order to get the F-86 on the screen at the right time.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Heh... 

3 wheels and a rumble seat


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

> Cliff Bergere (1896-1980) a native of Toledo, Ohio, had quite a long career as both a stunt and racing driver. In 1923 he did the stunt driving for the movie, The Eagles Talons, which was about an unscrupulous gang attempts to corner the wheat market. It was a low-budget, but popular serial from Universal Pictures, starring future cowboy ace Fred Thomson and veteran Ann Little. A later picture of Begere here in 1926 shows him in his Model A Duesenberg.
> 
> He went on to sixteen starts in the Indianapolis 500 from 1927 on, including starting on the pole in 1946 and finished as high as third in both 1932 and 1939. The last photo (below) appears to be from his first start at the 500, where he finished ninth in a 91 c.i. rear-drive Miller, which was entered by the Muller Bros.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Another shot of that nice Deusey


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Bazooka said:


> Another shot of that nice Deusey


The caption identifies Bergere's Duesenberg roadster as a Model A, but it is actually a Model J; probably one of the later produced cars, with its fully skirted fenders and bullet-shaped taillamps dating it at probably circa 1934-35 or so, and it is fairly similar to Clark Gable's SJ roadster which was pictured earlier in the thread. Gable's car was bodied by Bohman and Schwartz, but Bergere's car looks like it is from a lesser-known coachbuilder most likely, since it is not quite as finely drawn or finished as Gable's impeccably done car.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks, Larry:

from Old Motor



> Thanks to information from Robbie Marenzi, our suspicions are confirmed. With the car number 2221, we were able to find it in Fred Roe’s book and here is what Roe had to say about it. “Originally this was a Murphy torpedo convertible coupe, body number 898. About 1936 a southern California body shop revamped it, destroying the boat tail and relocating the radiator much farther forward “.
> 
> The Duesenberg itself is a bit of a mystery, we have seen photos of it in other Hollywood scenes in the past, but have not been able to find out exactly which car it is, or if it has survived.
> 
> The body does not appear to match up with any other Duesenberg roadster bodies we have seen in Roe’s book or others. The fenders have been skirted and modernized and oddly the radiator appears to have been moved forward between eight to ten inches. It is wearing supercharger style side-pipes, but even under magnification of the top photo, we cannot tell if it in fact is supercharged. Photos courtesy of Racemaker Press.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

looks dangerous


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicago


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

What the....?

I've heard of stunts... but this one is a head scratcher

:screwy:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Library of Congress panoramas


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Louisville












> Louisville taken in 1929, shows the Aetna Oil Service station on Third and Oak Streets. They featured Pennzoil and Benzol-Gas under an attractive canopy.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Flagstaff

The old makes way for the new



> A photo from Flagstaff, Arizona, c.1925 showing the side by side changing of the guard experienced with the automobile becoming the primary means of transport.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

An old Horch










A REO tanker truck


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Speaking of Horch


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

various old shots


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Alpine Rally


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Parking lot

'57


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

From the pages of SIA


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Some fun in the sun


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

I've never seen that REO Tanker truck. It looks fantastic! :thumbup:

Here's a couple other pics I found of it. Does anyone know if it still exists?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:heart: :heart: :heart: vintage photos.

:thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1964 Tour de France
Alfa-Romeo TZ
Ferrari 250 GT/E
Shelby Cobra Daytona Coupe
Porsche 904 GTS x2
Ferrari 250 GTO x2










I'm having a hard time identifying the blue car in the lower right corner.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

freedomgli said:


> I'm having a hard time identifying the blue car in the lower right corner.


That's a Renault Alpine A110


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Ah, yes... the old 50's Fords.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

'49


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Quite a saga for this one












> Mechanical engineer Norman E. Timbs created this dramatic streamliner in the 1940s which in many ways was the ultimate American hot rod. He designed and fabricated much of the project himself which included a custom aluminum body and steel chassis. It took him over two years to finish and the resulting chic roadster was good enough for cover of Motor Trend as well as features in Mechanix Illustrated, Popular Mechanics and Motor Life.
> 
> Leading up to this design, Mr. Timbs had worked as an Indy 500 designer on cars such as the Blue Crown Specials which won Indy several times. Mr. Timbs was no doubt influenced by the 1937 Auto Union Typ C Stromlinie and 1937 Mercedes-Benz W25 Avus Stromlinie which ran the 1937 Avus GP. His sensational shape was a very close approximation to these cars which ran the fastest GP race of all time nearing speeds of 248.40 mph (400 kph).
> 
> ...


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've seen it in person. It's a very nice restoration of a beautiful form.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Well... this one's got something for everyone.

Boats for Barry

Packards for Larry

and Mega Horsepower.

Gar Wood ....


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

lil' thumper said:


>


How did they not asphyxiate at low speed?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd love to know how that ended up in the dessert. Wow. 

The boat... wow X2


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

So he stuck the engine in the back and foreshortened the car ahead of the windshield.

what a beautiful car in color


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I passed that car at about 6:00am as it rolled off the transport. I passed through those very gates to put my car on the showfield at Amelia Island.










It was directly across the isle from it. Nobody saw our Porsche as all heads were turned towards it.










This didn't help.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice... thanks, Barry.

:thumbup:


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Barefoot_ said:


> A REO tanker truck


 Wow, amazing, I've never seen anything like it. Any more information on it?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

KahviVW said:


> Wow, amazing, I've never seen anything like it. Any more information on it?


I got nothing more... but there sure were some streamlined creatures back then










course, nothin' as wild as the reo


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Watch that first step!


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

Barefoot_ said:


> A REO tanker truck


This was my first thought when i saw the windscreen of the REO . . .


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

Powderkeg said:


>





barry2952 said:


> Wow, that's a wild rig.



I did some Googling on Walter Christie, and came up with this. (Links are in no particular order)

http://www.vanderbiltcupraces.com/i..._j._walter_christie_front-wheel_drive_pioneer
http://www.vanderbiltcupraces.com/i...christie_fron-wheel_drive_racer_in_the_1905_r
http://www.pilotos-muertos.com/2009/Strang Louis.html
http://ucapusa.com/history_2.htm
http://theoldmotor.com/?p=33330
http://www.riparando.it/auto/storia-della-trazione-anteriore-parte-prima/2011/01/ 

:beer:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've seen so many of these cars in person. Were it not for defying GM's order to destroy these prototypes at Warhoop's junk yard we wouldn't be able to see them in person now.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks for that perspective Barry

couple edsels


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

One of my English Professors lived in Africa for 5 years during the 60s doing development. 

Here he is off-roading in his Beetle in Amudat, Uganda..


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

1929 Reo Flying Cloud in 1940










1906-07 Reo


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Swivel Frame!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

ah... well... it's a vintage film


----------



## Peanut Butt (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Ford's River Rouge Plant... '32

supposedly was the largest factory in the world at the time.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Not supposedly...the Rouge Plant was the largest manufacturing complex on the planet then. The story of its construction is epic.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Raw materials in one end and a car out the other, except for tires, I believe.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

vwlarry said:


> Not supposedly...the Rouge Plant was the largest manufacturing complex on the planet then. The story of its construction is epic.


Thanks

yep.... I figured as such.

I was just quoting the caption on the pic




























Stamping press (1927)


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Mt. Spokane, Washington


----------



## EzumA7 (Feb 19, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> ah... well... it's a vintage film


Great Gatsby!


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Scarborough



















St. Catherines '77

tow truck prep










'77 Toronto


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

1944 Toronto

They had to take snow out of the town on rail cars there was so much of it

no place to put it


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

and Toronto drivers are horrible in the snow:laugh:

It's a national disaster here when we get 2" of snow


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

More Toronto '77

Big Storm




























1968










'88


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

The old cars in snow..... that looks like a challenge


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mavric_ac said:


> and Toronto drivers are horrible in the snow:laugh:
> 
> It's a national disaster here when we get 2" of snow


They are probably better than Vancouver drivers in the snow. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Charles Sheeler.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Charles Sheeler.


Those are cool. Industrial photorealism.


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

mavric_ac said:


> and Toronto drivers are horrible in the snow:laugh:
> 
> It's a national disaster here when we get 2" of snow


No way...it's actually 1 cm that causes major havoc..body shops and tow trucks love it! The salters and sanders are nowhere to be seen till the snow stops.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

U.S. / Mexico Border crossing 

'20's


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing. 

As a kid, we had: 

-rear drive 
-no ABS 
-no traction control 
-no airbags 
-bias ply tires 
-possibly retread snow tires, but not usually 


And yet, the school buses still ran, the govt. didn't shut down, everyone got to work, etc. By comparison, a modern car is light years better in the snow, and safer too. But everytime we get an inch around here....mayhem..


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

In the ditch.... a perennial adventure for many


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Calvin Coolidge and his radio equipped Buick


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Sailing across the snow


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

'49 Lincoln Cosmopolitan


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Original "Roadmaster"


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Massive Attack said:


> '49 Lincoln Cosmopolitan


 Trivia factoid about the Cosmos (I can't resist ): The "sad-eyed" look of these first all-new postwar Lincolns was the result of a decision made not by the designers, but by the accountants. The original proposal for this model carried concealed headlamps, behind body-colored doors, similar to the 1942 DeSotos. But, during the tooling-up period for the new car, when the location and mounting of the headlamps was locked in, the decision came down to cancel the hidden lights. So, the designers, in a burst of "necessity is the mother of invention"-ness, fashioned the chrome nacelles that are "frenched" into the fenders to replace the doors, and the sad-eyed Cosmopolitan was born. 

BTW, the bottom photo is Ronald W. Reagan, with his first wife, actress Jane Wyman.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

vwlarry said:


> Trivia factoid about the Cosmos (I can't resist ): The "sad-eyed" look of these first all-new postwar Lincolns was the result of a decision made not by the designers, but by the accountants.


 Ugly bulbous car is ugly and bulbous.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

barry2952 said:


> Ugly bulbous car is ugly and bulbous.


 True, but a few of the details have merit. The taillamps are v. pretty, IMO, and the front "brows" over the wheel openings almost surely inspired the designers of the Mercedes Benz 300SL and 190SL.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Meh. Leaves me cold. Not Lincoln's best effort, by a long shot.


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

Peanut Butt said:


>


 Simple clean lines. Lovely.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

vwlarry said:


> Trivia factoid about the Cosmos (I can't resist ): The "sad-eyed" look of these first all-new postwar Lincolns was the result of a decision made not by the designers, but by the accountants. The original proposal for this model carried concealed headlamps, behind body-colored doors, similar to the 1942 DeSotos. But, during the tooling-up period for the new car, when the location and mounting of the headlamps was locked in, the decision came down to cancel the hidden lights. So, the designers, in a burst of "necessity is the mother of invention"-ness, fashioned the chrome nacelles that are "frenched" into the fenders to replace the doors, and the sad-eyed Cosmopolitan was born.
> 
> BTW, the bottom photo is Ronald W. Reagan, with his first wife, actress Jane Wyman.


 Great stuff! :thumbup::thumbup: I love those Lincolns. The face of Cosmopolitan makes me think of the movie _"The Iron Giant"_ 



















You can see the similarity.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago - Blizzard of '67 (mom and grandpa didn't drive anywhere that day....the buses weren't running, either).


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Maggiolone said:


> Chicago - Blizzard of '67 (mom and grandpa didn't drive anywhere that day....the buses weren't running, either).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Everyone in Chicagoland who "survived" the Great Blizzard of January 1967 has a story to tell. I was in the 8th grade, and the snowfall in NW Indiana was the heaviest of all the region due to lake-effect. We went to school that morning, in heavy snow (back then you went to school in conditions that today would prompt school closures), but as the day wore on, it got heavier and heavier, so that by lunchtime, we saw the school buses lining up as best they could, and the announcement came to go home. I lived about 3 miles from school, and our bus made it about 6 blocks from school before getting stuck. We were on our own from there-on, and so we walked about another mile to a major intersection, where a state trooper in his cruiser spotted us, and picked us up (there were 4 of us walking). He got stuck hopelessly about 1/2 mile later, and so we walked the rest of the way in blinding, heavy snow. The last few blocks were the hardest, with the snow so deep it came up to our crotches and higher, making walking almost impossible. When I got home, both front and back doors to our house were drifted up almost to the tops, so my mom opened a kitchen window to let me inside. 

My dad was a steelworker in Indiana Harbor, and he couldn't come home for 3 days due to the snow and drifting, so he worked "doubles" and even "triples", meaning he got a HUGE paycheck afterwards, so he was happy. The highways and streets were closed for several days after the snow stopped, since plows were not nearly as numerous as they are now. Chicago was a MESS, but as a kid, it was BIG FUN for us, with schools closed seemingly forever 

The photo above makes me feel nostalgic, since my dad's car was a beige 1963 Ford Galaxie almost like the one in the picture. It seems like yesterday...


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

vwlarry said:


> When I got home, both front and back doors to our house were drifted up almost to the tops, so my mom opened a kitchen window to let me inside.


 Now THAT'S a description of heavy snow!!! 

Wow. 

and thanks, Larry!!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

an interesting shot ... not quite for sure the context


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Eastern Canadian Blizzard of March 1971


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

"Gypsy Van" 1915 












> This “Gypsy Van” owned by Roland R. Conklin of New York, started recently there and is in en route to San Francisco. It is built to hold eleven persons. A shower bath and a folding lavatory are provided. The inside dimensions are 21 feet long by 7 1/2 feet wide with a 6 1/2 feet high ceiling. Folding steps used in reaching the upper deck may be converted into a tea or card table. There is also a separate folding dinner table, which can be stored away against the ceiling of the rear compartment. The floors are all of pressed cork. Mr. Conklin will *follow the Lincoln Highway for the greatest part of the trip.*





> Mr. Conklin had a three man crew to take care of the party. Two of the men can be seen in the driving compartment. *Look closely at the photo of the very rear of the van where you can also see the cook and his kitchen.*


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

barry2952 said:


> I thought there were only 13 of them. That looks like about 20. They would pull them onto a field or parking lot a specified distance apart, open the lower doors into floors and upper doors into ceilings to form the largest indoor mobile show space in the world.


 I think 12-13 would be about right from that picture. You can see the Futurliners lead the pack, but the vehicles beyond that are the other style pictured first in the post below. 



Jesarray said:


>


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Cross Country Before The Lincoln Highway


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

It's almost surreal today to imagine the USA without its network of highways. Traveling before them meant boarding a train...period. Our passenger rail system was incomparable in those years, as a result. I am a classic movie buff, and watching them you learn how everyone, everywhere traveled by rail with ease, comfort, and economy. 










The airport of the first half of the twentieth century:


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

kowabonga said:


> Cross Country Before The Lincoln Highway


 If that photo is 1915, that _is_ the Lincoln! Amazing to think that that was considered a highway at the time! No seedling miles here!


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Entwerfer des Audis said:


> If that photo is 1915, that _is_ the Lincoln! Amazing to think that that was considered a highway at the time! No seedling miles here!


 agreed. That trip must have been quite the adventure. I wonder how long it took?


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

vwlarry said:


> It's almost surreal today to imagine the USA without its network of highways. Traveling before them meant boarding a train...period. Our passenger rail system was incomparable in those years, as a result.


 Nicely put, Larry. 

Would be interesting to have something like this to ride the rails. And take off into the outback at any moment 

This shot up in Alaska


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Speaking of Rail Cars 












> That is pretty smart, as long as the car has exactly the right width of a footprint between the tires














> This press photo shows an engineer for this small railroad which used a late 1920s Model L Lincoln for all of their operations. The road which was ten miles long, operated between Victoria and Wataga in Knox County, Illinois It carried the mail and did general freight and passenger duty. They were able to turn a profit every year they were in business.
> 
> The Lincoln must have been popular for these duties, it being a very high quality car. This slightly later photo below shows a special Firestone tire with an inner metal edge fitted on another Lincoln rail car. Many of these cars were used by railroad executives.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

> Joan Davis, a radio comedy star who later appeared on television, was photographed in her tiny little Austin Seven in Los Angeles, on Nov. 6, 1942 for this press photo. She bought the little car to deal with the gasoline rationing that was in effect because of World War II. Being a comedy star she joked that she kept her spare fuel in her purse and filled the tank with an eye-dropper.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Olds F-88 Concept at the Sebring 1956 12 hour Race


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Wheelstand said:


> Olds F-88 Concept at the Sebring 1956 12 hour Race


 How did the F-88, which was created in 1954 as a show car, become a streetable machine (here) in '56? The unexpectedly fascinating and mysterious story of the F-88 can be read here: http://auto.howstuffworks.com/1954-oldsmobile-f88.htm .


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Wilshire Blvd., Los Angeles 1938 
Bullocks Wilshire Specialty Dept Store (background) 










more Wilshire 1954


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Blue F-88.... fantastic. 

the gold version .....not so much


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Powderkeg said:


> Blue F-88.... fantastic.
> 
> the gold version .....not so much


 The second version of the F-88 turned out more successfully, IMO. (Vintage GM photo, btw):


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

Powderkeg said:


> Blue F-88.... fantastic.
> 
> the gold version .....not so much


 The beginnings of a TCLer


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

We had this one at the Concours I'm on the BOD of. Pretty impressive in person.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vwlarry said:


> It's almost surreal today to imagine the USA without its network of highways. Traveling before them meant boarding a train...period. Our passenger rail system was incomparable in those years, as a result. I am a classic movie buff, and watching them you learn how everyone, everywhere traveled by rail with ease, comfort, and economy.
> 
> choo_choo_train.jpg
> 
> ...


 Yup, train stations were so cool because they were seen as the first impression of a city. Since it was the gateway for so many travelers and out of towners, they were just beautiful.

While looking for more old Union Station photos I came across this site (which may havev already be posted earlier in this thread) 
http://www.retronaut.co/2011/09/the-ghosts-of-washington/


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Someone is having some fun here!!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

built on the Corvette chassis back then


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

The third F-88


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Hide-away Spare 

F-88


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Another Olds 88????


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

this thread always delivers - thanks all


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

lil' thumper said:


>


 That looks plenty interesting!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Aperture (Jun 26, 2006)

lil' thumper said:


>


 The aluminium bodied Glockler-Porsche roadster, built by Walter Glockler, a Frankfurt Porsche dealer and considered to be the forerunner of the legendary Porsche 550 Spyder.


----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)

Wheelstand said:


>


 that's what always happens in Disney cartoons! so that's where they get that "pose" from


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Bazooka said:


> Another Olds 88????


 wow....


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

vwlarry said:


> It's almost surreal today to imagine the USA without its network of highways. Traveling before them meant boarding a train...period. Our passenger rail system was incomparable in those years, as a result. I am a classic movie buff, and watching them you learn how everyone, everywhere traveled by rail with ease, comfort, and economy.


 
Yup. You still don't see many cars in "Strangers on the Train", even though it's a post WWII film.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Time machine travel: 

Back to Wally Byam's Airstream African tour.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Titanic is launched. 










Possibly the last photograph taken of Titanic.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Mount Hood


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

so my mom gave me some of my dad's old pics today, so i figured i'd share. 

he was stationed in Germany in the 60's, so got to see some cool stuff. 

enjoy 









































on the back of the above is printed 









ID this car please 

















thought this was funny. seems writing crap on one's car is nothign new....


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

sirswank said:


> ID this car please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Chaparral 2D; Chevrolet powered with torque-converter semi-automatic gearbox; Jim Hall creation with Chevrolet engineering's assistance. Another of the parade of Chaparral marvels in the sixties.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

wild and crazy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

One Internet to whoever can say what that building was famous for. :laugh:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Things haven't really changed all that much, have they?


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Mtl-Marc said:


> One Internet to whoever can say what that building was famous for. :laugh:


Home of the Montreal Maroons from 1924 to 1938 and the Montreal Canadiens from 1926 to 1996?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Gavin Calistros said:


>


Look at all those MGAs. Awesome. :thumbup:
Sebring MGAs

















LeMans MGA
































(what pit lane at LeMans used to look like)

MGB GT show display









Triumph TR7 V8 Works cars being prepped


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

Nitzer said:


>



today


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Air-over-water said:


> Home of the Montreal Maroons from 1924 to 1938 and the Montreal Canadiens from 1926 to 1996?


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Fitch Whitmore Le Mans Special


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That's a pretty odd gap between the firewall and the body. I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

barry2952 said:


> That's a pretty odd gap between the firewall and the body. I've never seen anything like that.


Have to go back many years to see something similar. Here is an example on a 32 MG J2









The firewall was pushed up close to the motor and there was a gap but it was covered when you closed the bonnet. The next models (TA) they enclosed the gap with a footwell. Looks like he hasnt made the connector piece yet.

I miss being able to see the home shop 'specials' that were so prevalent in motor sports. I guess its not as easy now with unibodies but seeing things like this and others is always cool


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Back to Page 1 with some interesting shots I saw on a local history site: The Aquarama was a WWII troop carrier converted to a cruise ship that took vacationers along the Great Lakes...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Aquarama

She docked in my home town back in the day, and here are the phots:









The VW was used to carry luggage from shore to ship...never licensed, and apparently had 450 miles on it when the ship was decomissioned...and sold to a collector in California. The other truck is a Ford Van of some kind.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

mitcompressor said:


> Fitch Whitmore Le Mans Special












and.... fully clothed


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Gavin Calistros;75794691and.... fully clothed
[IMG said:


> http://theoldmotor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Fitch3.jpg[/IMG]


Wow. beautiful.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

On the theme of beautiful cars and women.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

I never get tired of this beautiful woman/car combo (that's why I've posted it a million times...no need to remind me, Barry )

Rita Hayworth/Continental:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

These are a few of my favorite things.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

Some old family photo's that are auto related. Not great quality.

Any ideas on identifying this car?










This was my dad's VW (his cousin and husband are in the picture). I think it was a 56.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

cgj said:


> Some old family photo's that are auto related. Not great quality.
> 
> Any ideas on identifying this car?
> 
> ...


I'll take a stab. 1936 Pontiac.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sweet! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Gavin Calistros said:


> and.... fully clothed


Absolutely beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Chicago Auto Show

'58


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Aperture said:


> The aluminium bodied Glockler-Porsche roadster, built by Walter Glockler, a Frankfurt Porsche dealer and considered to be the forerunner of the legendary Porsche 550 Spyder.


Is there more than one Glockler-Porsche Roadster, or did it just change a lot after it was built? Here's the 1952 Glockler-Porsche Roadster that I saw back in 2008 (where it sold for $616,000).


























http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=128


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Speaking of the 550, here's Dean's...


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, that's one of Max Balchowsky's first Old Yeller cars. It was in The Love Bug painted either blue or green or maybe both.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Way cool photo.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Frank Sinatra, Grace Kelly, Benz


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

(picture above): Class, class, and classy. :thumbup:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone know of the make of this truck?












> March 2, 1953 Southeast Missourian
> Plunging into a barber shop at Delta, a truck driven by Lawrence R. Davis of Cape Girardeau knocked a wall into the shop Sunday morning. Owner of the shop, Orville Duncan, surveys the damage. Railroad tracks threw the vehicle out of control. Slick pavement also was believed to be a contributing factor in the accident. Nobody was injured. (G.D. Fronabarger photo)
> 
> Cape Milk Truck Hits Barbershop
> ...


----------



## not_a_chick_car (Nov 28, 2008)

Balderdash said:


> Anyone know of the make of this truck?


49 or 50 international


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

not_a_chick_car said:


> 49 or 50 international


holy crap..........that's, uh, the speed of light!!

I just typed the damn thing and added the quote as an afterthought when you answered



:beer:

checked up on it.

1950-51 international...bueno!


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Multnomah Falls, Oregon


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bixmen (Apr 19, 2002)

Cross posting, didn't even think of putting this stuff here.

Holy Jeezuz this thing looks awesome and out of place.


















Saw them here
http://motoringconbrio.com/2012/02/17/this-is-what-the-roads-looked-like-back-in-1967/


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

^ That is some GT.

:thumbup:

Snow white cakes


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Allard Dolphin


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Allard


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

1937 pininfarina creation of a Lancia


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Not car related, but Airplane, Manufacturing, etc. related:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Awesome pictures. Gotta love Kodakrome. 

I wish more people understood and appreciated women's contributions to our society.:thumbup:


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

barry2952 said:


> Awesome pictures. Gotta love Kodakrome.
> 
> I wish more people understood and appreciated women's contributions to our society.:thumbup:


Definitely. My grandmother packed ammunition and was a switchboard operator for the RAF during WWII. I always thought it made her a bada$$, but she would contest that that is just what you did.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Amazing pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

Great grandfather, his brother, and their dad. I ride a triumph speed triple right now so this family has been riding Triumphs for 100 years hahaha


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

those color photos from the WWII era are so darn clear - amazing


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

330iZHP said:


> those color photos from the WWII era are so darn clear - amazing


Just like Barry said, the miracle of Kodachrome. It's kind of sad that the joy of shooting photographs with such a thing as this wonderful film is lost forever. "Mama please, don't take my Kodachrome awayyyyyyyyy."


----------



## HCsmokey (Feb 24, 2004)

*Vintage Seattle etc...*

My mom just started scanning her Uncle's slides. They're from 1936-1965 all color. 
I thought this might be the perfect thread to pimp the pictures. ALTHOUGH I'M NOT PIMPING THE SITE!
I just thought you guys might enjoy the pics. Obviously it's a work in progress; and any tips would be appreciated!
What's up now is the original placeholder set of pics. She just got 300 scans back(3/09/12) and is sending 300 more out this week.

Just wanted to share some more vintage pics:
www.cityrewind.com


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 14, 2011)

The Library of Congress has a pile color photos from the 30's and 40's on Flickr.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Multnomah Falls, Oregon


such a sweet shot

:thumbup:


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> I wish more people understood and appreciated women's contributions to our society.:thumbup:


I was just thinking the same thing... and that quality and attention to detail on that machinery was probably at it's peak with that many women in the factories.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

This one picture says it all. This woman had the weight of the world on her shoulders as an electrical inspector for a warplane.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Those pics are so wild. For a few years every part of our country was being supported by women. Then the war ends and it just STOPS and takes 60 years to get about halfway back there. My grandma built war machines in Michigan when she was young, he husband died after Korea (choked on a peanut of all things) so she had to continue working for Eaton until the 80's.


----------



## Hez10 (Mar 20, 2006)

Does anybody have the picture of a chick sitting in a late 60's early 70's car with a gun across her lap? I thought it was in this thread, but I could not find it. The picture looks like its from the 70's era, and a little washed out.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

1949 Delahaye Roadster, probably shot on Kodachrome. Love the pix I take with my 5D, but they just don't compare with 35mm pix of old... :banghead:


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Not quite haha.











Hez10 said:


> Does anybody have the picture of a chick sitting in a late 60's early 70's car with a gun across her lap? I thought it was in this thread, but I could not find it. The picture looks like its from the 70's era, and a little washed out.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Boogety Boogety said:


> 1949 Delahaye Roadster, probably shot on Kodachrome. Love the pix I take with my 5D, but they just don't compare with 35mm pix of old... :banghead:


That looks like a modern pic. Look at what they're wearing. And how large they are


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Yea haha that is a very obvious new pic most likely shot on digital. That being said I think it has been proven pretty well that anything achieved on film can be duplicated on digital. We can even apply grain. 



Boogety Boogety said:


> 1949 Delahaye Roadster, probably shot on Kodachrome. Love the pix I take with my 5D, but they just don't compare with 35mm pix of old... :banghead:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

The comments on Kodachrome film are interesting. I shot hundreds of rolls of not only Kodachrome 35mm film over my years, but also thousands of feet of Kodachrome Super-8 movie film in my Nikon R10 movie camera (the finest 8mm movie camera ever manufactured). I loved Kodachrome, and shared that emotional connection with it with millions of other photographers over the years. It was truly a special kind of product that engendered such emotional attachments. 

I wrote a piece on Kodachrome for Automotive Traveler magazine a few years ago, on the advent of its passing from the marketplace. It's here if anyone would like to read it: http://www.automotivetraveler.com/i...dachrome-away&catid=39:travel-news&Itemid=211


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Just a shot of my high school classmates dancing to a live band in the streets of Cape Girardeau, Missouri. 

(class of '66) 










Props and credit to Ken Steinhoff, photographer for the Southeast Missourian back in the day 

Thanks, Ken! 

**edit: I'm linking back to the orginal site so all the photos can be seen whether they have cars or not. 

http://www.facebook.com/l/MAQEFpW-l...com/cape-photos/broadway/broadway-end-to-end/


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks familiar. Class of '70. We were a tad longer-haired group.


----------



## NoLongerLow (Jun 8, 2003)

barry2952 said:


> Looks familiar. Class of '70. We were a tad longer-haired group.


 And probably not as prone to doing "the twist".


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

NoLongerLow said:


> And probably not as prone to doing "the twist".


 Oh, we were doing plenty of twisting by the early '70s.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

NoLongerLow said:


> And probably not as prone to doing "the twist".


 heh... Chubby Checker back in the day 



> Checker introduced his version of "The Twist"* at the age of 19 in July 1960* in Wildwood, New Jersey at the Rainbow Club, "The Twist" went on to become the only single to top the Billboard Hot 100 twice, in two separate chart runs. (Bing Crosby's "White Christmas" had done so on Billboard's earlier chart.)
> 
> The song was so ubiquitous that Checker felt that his critics thought that he could only succeed with dance records typecasting him as a dance artist. Checker later lamented:
> "..*.in a way, "The Twist" really ruined my life. I was on my way to becoming a big nightclub performer, and "The Twist" just wiped it out.*. It got so out of proportion.* No one ever believes I have talent."*
> —Chubby Checker












and, of course, followed by the "slow dance" 

 



















Link: 

http://www.facebook.com/l/MAQEFpW-l...com/cape-photos/broadway/broadway-end-to-end/ 

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/dancing-in-the-bank-parking-lot/


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

the car is 36 years old, the picture is 36 minutes old :beer:


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

scoTT la rock said:


> the car is 36 years old, the picture is 36 minutes old :beer:


 And doesn't belong here. :beer:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is a bonafide shot from the old days 

Wow


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Doesn't look very pedestrian-friendly.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> Doesn't look very pedestrian-friendly.


 well, the front is nice and smooth. 

Ya bumps em over the aero "hood" 

Ya slices up in the back "vortex" 

 

and the Schlorwagen "pillbug" without the extra boost 

Actually it looks like aero testing since the above car is chained up.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Looking back at high school time brings up some car fun. 

Credit to Ken Steinhoff 



http://www.capecentralhigh.com/


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Our school got brand new mid-level cars to drive rotated through by local car dealerships. That was pretty sweet. Every once in a while a stripper with a big engine would make it into the corral. 

I got pulled over for speeding on my driver's test.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Powderkeg said:


> Actually it looks like aero testing since the above car is chained up.


 speaking of aerodynamics 

The Martin Aerodynamic 



















and in restored form


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I believe that last picture was taken at the Glenmoor Gathering of Significant Automobiles in 2008.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

scoTT la rock said:


> the picture is 36 minutes old :beer:


 In what crazy world do you live in that 36 minutes is vintage?:what:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Full frontal.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

Air-over-water said:


> In what crazy world do you live in that 36 minutes is vintage?:what:


 


pat_ernzen said:


> And doesn't belong here. :beer:


 
Uh, 80% of the photos in this thread are modern photos of old cars, so relax vintage-photo-nazis 

Jesus Christ :what:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

scoTT la rock said:


> Uh, 80% of the photos in this thread are modern photos of old cars, so relax vintage-photo-nazis
> 
> Jesus Christ :what:


 Uh, no - it isn't. This page has been a complete fail on the point of the thread, but it's up to 67 pages now.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

scoTT la rock said:


> Uh, 80% of the photos in this thread are modern photos of old cars, so relax vintage-photo-nazis
> 
> Jesus Christ :what:


 That's not true, and btw, happy Easter to you, too.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

scoTT la rock said:


> Uh, 80% of the photos in this thread are modern photos of old cars, so relax vintage-photo-nazis
> 
> Jesus Christ :what:


 :what: 
Have you looked at much of this thread? 
Or are you just going off this page?:sly:


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks for that, Larry. 

And now that we've firmly established that it's a thread using vintage photos as much as possible (particularly when vetting a new one) we can now move on. 

(I'd have thought that at least the title would have been a dead giveaway but then, what do I know?) 

 

I always liked that shot way back in the thread of Margaret Gorman and the Crocodile Car. I found another shot that brings back that marvelous energy she had. 










1921 ... Washington Monument in the background 

Gorman was the first Miss America and also the lightest, at 108 pounds 

Gorman was later quoted as saying "I never cared to be Miss America. It wasn't my idea. I am so bored by it all. I really want to forget the whole thing."


----------



## UndercoverDub (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

My Rita Hayworth fixation continues. :laugh: Here, she poses in a promotional push for WWII scrap metal drives. Motorists were asked to turn in their car bumpers for the war effort, and btw, after Pearl Harbor in December of '41 until the cessation of civilian automobile manufacturing in March of '42, the automakers did not fit new cars with metal bumpers at all, instead using wooden beams, and giving the carbuyer a credit-note for new chromed metal bumpers following the end of the war. The car, btw, is her own Lincoln Continental:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

vwlarry said:


> My Rita Hayworth fixation continues. :laugh:


 And there's nothing wrong with that! She's the Raquel of her day. :beer:


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like she knew what to do with a wheel, whether on or off a car


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

I drove a big 'ol deuce and a quarter like this. Great car. Really awful gas mileage (12?) 

(Let me rephrase that. I drove a STOCK buick, sans lights... )


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Massive Attack said:


> I drove a big 'ol deuce and a quarter like this. Great car. Really awful gas mileage (12?)
> 
> (Let me rephrase that. I drove a STOCK buick, sans lights... )


 What the hell was the point of that??? Gaaaaaahhhh!!!


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

I was referring to not having all those extra lights and driving a stock lighted car. I didn't mean I had no lights at all. 

:wave: 

sorry to confuse. It's been a long day. 

Speaking of confusing. It seems the fore and aft signals of direction of this "car" could get you into trouble in a hurry. 

Or perhaps he was just looking for a short turning radius 












> Frank Mayes a farmer-mechanic, of Fayetteville, AR., built this three-wheeler from scrap Ford and Chevrolet parts over a 22 month period as a way to beat the post-war car shortage. The press photo is dated July 8, 1948, and the caption with it tells us that both driving and braking are controlled by the front wheels while the single rear wheel carried the steering duties. At the time in trial runs he had attained a speed of 55 mph with it.
> 
> We did find the same photo and similar description in Popular Mechanics of Mayes and his car. Interestingly with a patent search it was found that he had patented his design.














> A surveyor was helping his father do some surveying on a property, and took these photos of what is clearly the remains of Franks Mayes car in Stigler, OK.
> 
> A month or so later he went back to check on it and found the the people that owned the property had moved and took it with them. So it appears to have survived and hopefully it has been saved. I


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

This was done by Chris Osborne, a friend of ours. 

http://chirisoart.com 










She did this one for us. She's quite adept at putting historical figures with their cars.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Massive Attack said:


> I was referring to not having all those extra lights and driving a stock lighted car. I didn't mean I had no lights at all.
> 
> :wave:


 Sorry, I wasn't clear either! I simply meant... What was the point of all of those lights in the front of that Buick? :beer:


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 14, 2011)

Air and water do mix said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear either! I simply meant... What was the point of all of those lights in the front of that Buick? :beer:


An early attempt at a bro-dozer?


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Air and water do mix said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear either! I simply meant... What was the point of all of those lights in the front of that Buick? :beer:


 I remember that photo, and believe it was a part of a news release about some kind of study of automotive lighting systems from the seventies. It looked ridiculous then, too. :screwy::laugh:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

barry2952 said:


> Our school got brand new mid-level cars to drive rotated through by local car dealerships. That was pretty sweet. Every once in a while a stripper with a big engine would make it into the corral.
> 
> I got pulled over for speeding on my driver's test.


 Speeding on your driver's test? Ga ha ha. 

That's rich. 

I do remember the driver's ed cars. One in particular was a '65 Chevrolet Bel Air with a little high school girl (barely able to see over the steering wheel) screaming as we plowed off at speed onto the shoulder on Highway 61. Of course, that brought everyone in the car (including the instructor) screaming in the best "home alone" kinda way. Those cars were HUGE to new driver's eyes and figuring out where the edge of the bumper or the front tire on the road was confounded a lot of us. Parallel parking wasn't any great fun either, especially since you were trying to look back through 3 linebackers in the back seat. 

At any rate, here's a shot of one of the cars used. 


(Ken Steinhoff photo) 

and link: http://www.capecentralhigh.com


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

arethirdytwo said:


> That being said I think it has been proven pretty well that anything achieved on film can be duplicated on digital. We can even apply grain.


 Sorry, but no.  

Film is still unmatched in many areas. For example: 
* The quality obtained by large and ultra-large-format film, particularly for subjects that move or change (where stitched digital isn't an option) 
* Taking photos in areas sensitive to EMI 
* The ability to create cameras with a curved focal plane, for better matching to wide and ultra-wide-angle lenses. 
* Ultra long continuous (NOT timelapse) exposures (example: 6+ months) 

Not to mention the start-to-finish educational experience of DIY camera building or hand-coating the light sensitive emulsions. :thumbup: 

There is _much_ more to film than just 'grain'... and _'anything achieved on film'_ has certainly NOT been matched by digital. :beer: 


... back on topic:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Fake lumber truck for moonshine


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

A little jumping GT 350 Mustang action here


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

do want to know more....


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

found a great WW2 Motorcycle thread here... http://www.ww2talk.com/forum/weapons-technology-equipment/19206-ww2-motorcycles-only-3.html


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

> "Chicago detectives William Murphy, left, and Owen D. Kennelly practiced springing from a moving squad car with riot and machine guns in July 1939. They were preparing for the Police and Fire Thrill Show at Soldiers' Field. Tribune archive photo published July 10, 1939.. Vintage Chicago Police"


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

"modified" Speedster


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)




----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)




----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Hudson


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Possibly a repost. 

But I still like it


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

helluva bumper~!


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Some things haven't changed much. Cars still crash with regularity.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

I believe this was a couple Ford Engineers "testing" the '57 Fairlane.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

My contribution on my first post  












> Until shortly after WW II Indonesia was a Dutch colony into which rich planters and business men imported lots of luxury cars. One such example is this 1935 Mercedes-Benz sedan owned by mr. Tan Tjoan Keng from Batavia (nowadays Djakarta). Mr. Tan used the Mercedes for long-distance travels through Europe and Africa. The Mercedes was equipped with a 5-litre compressor engine, a fuel tank that could contain 180 litres and seats that could be reclined to create sleeping space. At first we thought it was one of the Autobahn-Kurier models, but then doubt settled in as there are many differences. We think it is a one-off coachwork, as it has many special features like two built-in spare wheels, two batteries and many cupboards, including one to carry guns. The Mercedes won the public’s prize at the Concours d’Elegance at Semarang in 1935 and earlier first prizes at Scheveningen in Holland and Zürich, Switzerland. Anyone recognizes this very nice luxury automobile and can tell us more about it?
> 
> Update II: Frans Vrijaldenhoven found an advert from 1949 in which the Mercedes was offered for 16.000 guilders by a Dutch dealer. A quick calculation tells us that this is a little more than 60.000 euro’s or almost 82.000 dollars in today’s money. And that for a 15-year old second-hand car!


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Some vintage pictures from my country


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

Pretty advanced for the time........ based on the girl on the left that's texting.:laugh:


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

> The Swastika Laundry was a laundry founded in 1912, located on Shelbourne Road, Ballsbridge, a district of Dublin, Ireland. In 1939, the laundry changed its name to "The Swastika Laundry (1912) to make clear the distinction between its use of the name and the symbol and the recent adoption of the symbol by the National Socialist (Nazi) Party in Germany.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

It's called the Venus


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

So.......it's different


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

A little vintage L.A. smog


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Roberto Dimento said:


> So.......it's different


thought that was a '54 Wildcat for a second...










is that Corvette based as well?


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

EdRacer71 said:


> thought that was a '54 Wildcat for a second...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprisingly, none of these cars shared anything with the Corvette. GM was then composed of far more autonomous divisions during these years to have them share a car in this manner. The proportions; the layout; the overall look of the Buick and Olds Motorama cars did indeed vaguely resemble the Corvette, especially to our present-day, platform-sharing-era eyes, but these were independently designed and engineered cars that were showcases for each division's talents from the ground-up. Remember that this was a General Motors that was the COLLOSUS of the industry, with DEEP pockets and vast reserves of design and engineering talent to call on, instead of the mini-GM we see nowadays.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

vwlarry said:


> Surprisingly, none of these cars shared anything with the Corvette. GM was then composed of far more autonomous divisions during these years to have them share a car in this manner. The proportions; the layout; the overall look of the Buick and Olds Motorama cars did indeed vaguely resemble the Corvette, especially to our present-day, platform-sharing-era eyes, but these were independently designed and engineered cars that were showcases for each division's talents from the ground-up. Remember that this was a General Motors that was the COLLOSUS of the industry, with DEEP pockets and vast reserves of design and engineering talent to call on, instead of the mini-GM we see nowadays.


from what I understood, the 53 Wildcat I concept was based on it's own, but the 54 Wildcat II was Corvette based.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Elten, Germany~1964

A plethora of various models


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Crater Lake, Oregon. Tour conducted in 1917












> This photo shows us four cars that participated in some form of a tour which was put on by the Dealers Association of Oregon. The banners on the windshields tell us that it was from Portland to Crater Lake and we are assuming that this may be at the Lake next to a lodge that was in the finishing stages of construction.
> 
> The date is 1917 and the cars left to right are Winton, Velie, Mitchell and an Overland.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Alfa












>


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

> The photo was taken on Atlantic Avenue, opposite the Copacabana Palace, then in the Federal District, it is dated Jan. 1936.
> 
> two women posing with this V-8 Ford phaeton in the middle of a South American summer, evidently in front of the Copacabana Palace Hotel, which it seems after some checking is considered the most famous and luxurious hotel in Rio de Janerio, Brazil.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

page 69, eh?


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is a parking lot scene with a twist


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

Massive Attack said:


> I was referring to not having all those extra lights and driving a stock lighted car. I didn't mean I had no lights at all.
> 
> :wave:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

> If you were a Boston area skier (the Terraplane or Hudson has Massachusetts plates), the drive to Waterville Valley was via a decent two lane highway to within fifteen miles of Waterville Valley, but the valley road was pretty rustic. Although no tire chains are in evidence, they might have been useful coming up the valley. No salty slush here, and not much road sand for that matter. These hardy skiers took in stride the several hours drive from metro Boston, the rustic valley road of those days, snow and ice notwithstanding, and ROPE TOWS once they did hit the ski slopes!


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

One of my favorite Ken Steinhoff photos:



> The Humanity of Crashes
> 
> I can’t even begin to count how many car crashes I’ve been to. I’ve seen every variation: car vs car, car vs train, car vs tree, head-ons where both cars inexplicably veered across the centerline to meet in the middle of the road….
> 
> In every case, though, there’s that moment when the sounds of busting glass and ripping metal stop and there’s an awful silence, punctuated only by the sounds of dripping fluids and the eerie popping sound that a hot engine makes cooling down.


Crash in North Carolina

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/the-humanity-of-crashes/



> A few days later, I went out to a crash on I-85. It wasn’t much of a wreck and I don’t know if I even shot a frame, but it stopped traffic just over a rise. I turned to walk back to my car when I had a bad feeling. Just then, I heard an 18-wheeler lock down his brakes and plow into the string of stopped cars.
> 
> Within seconds, a trooper and some truck drivers turned to prying the victims out of the wrecks. I *heard later that the trooper in the center of the photo got chewed out for allowing himself to be photographed without his hat.* I never did find out if that was true or just a case of a another trooper pulling my leg.
> 
> It was several weeks before I got over the crazy feeling that my premonitions were coming true and that the crashes were getting closer to me every time.


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

EdRacer71 said:


> do want to know more....


http://transversealchemy.blogspot.com/2012/03/bmw-schneekrad-and-other-mechanical.html


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Auburn girls


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

1940 Mercury and the wonder of the "automatic top"


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That seems to really illustrate the early days of the automobile very well, as a horseless carriage. You almost can't tell them apart.


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

Powderkeg said:


>


Wow, she started driving at such a young age . . .


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

> Stopped cars on the Eastshore Freeway near Gilman Street (1962)


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


Our neighbor bought a new stripper '60 Chevy, in white, like the one in front of the Corvair. I knew it wasn't top of the line, but compared to the '58s and other cars on the road at the time it looked like it was from the future and we were thrilled to have it on the block.


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

The shop

Lotta wood involved in those vehicles










Lotta traffic


----------



## geza (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Filling Station of yore


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Auburn ambulance


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> This photo is taken at the top of Polish Mountain, MD, which at its highest elevation is 1,800 feet. The road starts in Baltimore, MD, and at its inception was the eastern start of the National Road, US 40 (MD 140). The Old Motor photo above shows a young mother and child who have posed with their Dodge at the top of the mountain for this 1923 photo. The first photo below shows a garage that is on the very left side of the photo above.
> 
> The second photo below is about two miles east of Flintstone, Maryland and shows the trip down the mountain road and the reason for the warning sign. This photograph is from the Maryland State Roads Commission, and is found on a great site, 125 M to B where there are many more photos and information about the road. The third photo below is taken from Down the Road which also has many great photos, along with more information about the Nation Road.
> 
> ...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Another Steinhoff photo

Kage School












> Kage School shot sometime around 1966, just before the school was closed and 112 years after it opened.


http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/kage-school-initials-mystery/


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Balderdash said:


> Another Steinhoff photo
> 
> Kage School
> 
> ...


That was quite a stylistic time with the sweeping line of the 2 door roof of the era.

What boats those things were.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

The Streamliners have been featured before. Here are some additional pics. Crossley Burney


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Catskills


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

YellowDieselGolf said:


> Wow, she started driving at such a young age . . .


*Exactly* what I was thinking when I saw the post and was all set to respond as such and then I saw your post.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

About to be nuked


----------



## HCsmokey (Feb 24, 2004)

Powderkeg said:


> About to be nuked


What, no after? C'mon man!!!

hehe


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

How about some vintage home video?

Sorry about the audio...

(I am the kid on the Big Wheel)


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Chicago pics


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Lincoln, Nebraska.... 1940


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Bodacious said:


> Lincoln, Nebraska.... 1940


Funny that the 10 year-old Ford looks in better shape than the 2 year-old Studebaker sitting next to it.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

vwlarry said:


> Funny that the 10 year-old Ford looks in better shape than the 2 year-old Studebaker sitting next to it.



Hi, Larry~!!

Just a little set of photos

Ken Steinhoff talking about baseball in Southeast Missouri. Never knew about the label on the bat, though.



> I’m guessing this is my sixth or 7th birthday. I’m holding a bat, softball and wearing a St. Louis Cardinals cap in front of my grandparents’ home in Advance. It’s obvious from my body language that these are alien tools.
> 
> Actually, I spent many hours playing pitch and catch with Dad in the backyard or just throwing the ball up in the air to play catch with myself. I never got good enough to be picked first, but, at least, I wasn’t always picked last when it was time to grab the end of the bat to chose up teams.
> 
> *Dad impressed upon me that you always hold the bat with the label up to keep from cracking it. *Unfortunately, one of my classmates either didn’t know or didn’t remember that when he grabbed my bat and stepped to the plate. I’ll never forget the sound of my birthday bat breaking. I was devastated.













and the stock car races... 1966



















Big tire runs amok in small town 1965


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

What is a milk bar? 

(reliance radio pic)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KahviVW said:


> What is a milk bar?
> 
> (reliance radio pic)


It is exactly as it sounds (bar that sells milk drinks and iced cream and other sweets), and they were supported by the temperance movement.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> It is exactly as it sounds (bar that sells milk drinks and iced cream and other sweets), and they were supported by the temperance movement.


And I'm sure many were fronts for boozing in the back room when the temperance movement went full-prohibition :laugh:


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## HCsmokey (Feb 24, 2004)

Seattle 1907(from my Great Grandpa's pics)


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## walterwhite26 (Apr 19, 2012)

HCsmokey said:


> Seattle 1907(from my Great Grandpa's pics)



Really good pictures here guys keep em coming


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Detroit Electric



> photo of a Detroit Electric car in 1919 taking a promotional trip from Seattle to Mount Rainier. These electric cars were produced from 1907 through 1939 by the Anderson Electric Car Company and boasted 80 miles between charges (though they’d top out at 20 miles per hour).


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

Radio car


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

audifans said:


> Chicago pics


The first is definitely Cicero Ave looking south; the area on the east side of the street either became the check-in terminal today or parking lots. 

The second is Lake Shore Drive....can't place the third. Might be a northern suburb.


----------



## brickfrenzy (Dec 5, 2003)

This thread just killed half my day. So awesome.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

KahviVW said:


> What is a milk bar?


Haven't seen Clockwork Orange, eh? :laugh:


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Campari said:


> Radio car


These radio cars were interesting devices.


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

A little background on the radio cars



> It is unimaginable now, but in the early days of broadcasting*, it was possible to operate a legal broadcast from a moving vehicle. Not a relay to a stationary transmitter, but to originate programming, perhaps even while steering.*In 1919 I find the earliest reference to a license to broadcast from a car. Alfred H. Grebe broadcasted from both cars and boats with the call letters WGMU. Grebe manufactured radios. the purpose of the traveling radio show was of course... to sell them. they were nice radios, usually a chassis of Bakelite and/or nice hardwood like walnut. Grebe was from Richmond Hill, NY, born in 1895. He also founded WAHG, WBOQ, and other less formal stations right out of his factory in Queens.
> 
> His mobile station used a 6-wire flat top antenna but it was hardwired to the frame and body of the car! It operated at 150 meters. He did observe the the spark plugs of the other motor vehicles caused interference even then. In advertisements he called it the grebe Auto Radiophone. Grebe said in a Radio Amateur News article:
> "The auto-radio-phone is entirely practical, and the near future should bring extensive developments along these lines..."
> ...


http://free103news.blogspot.com/2008_05_01_archive.html


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Interesting early automotive radio theme is interesting.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Massive Attack said:


> Detroit Electric


and charging


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

My place in the 50s


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

Der Audidude said:


> Haven't seen Clockwork Orange, eh? :laugh:


In all fairness, they served milk plus.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

San Clemente '57


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Another Ken Steinhoff entry

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/people/lawman-norman-copeland/






























> This photo is a two-fer. It shows one of my favorite law enforcement officers, Trooper Norman Copeland, and the reason I’m a fanatic about seat belts.
> 
> Trooper Copeland is working a two-car, head-on crash that happened on Hwy 61 north of Fruitland. Six people were taken to the hospital. The car didn’t have seat belts or any of the modern safety devices, and you can see how the passengers became flying missiles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

'58 Impala. It's a little different


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Seattle 

Prior to building the Viaduct 










Construction 



















Opening day April 6, '53 












Seattle Alaska Way Viaduct in '54 



















'71


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Seattle


 Welcome to TCL; great first post. :beer:


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

> All you can eat at Hart’s Chicken House No. 2 for 50 cents. The two door sedan appears to be a 1939-40 Ford.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Early Speedsters


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

audifans said:


> Chicago pics


 A double decker in the US? I had no idea, other than the tourist ones in Manhattan.


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

Some nice pics here will see if I.can contribute a little later in the day

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

If you park the good side towards the porch, you don't have to be reminded of last night's "incident"


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

190 SLS.


----------



## MrKevkevL (Nov 6, 2009)

Came into this thread expecting "Instagramified" photos. Left intrigued and spent a good portion of my day going through all the amazing shots :thumbup:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Young one on top of the world.


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Some from Bulgaria in the 60's/70's 

Lada taxi 










ZAZ 










Moskvich workshop 























































Balkan moped 




























Chavdar bus factory 







































Some of the photos are taken from www.lostbulgaria.com, others are family


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

All ready to go for a ride!!!


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

ehh....... not a good sign


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That's awfully macabre for a photo of that vintage.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Wacker Drive, Chicago 

overheating 

(times have changed with fuel injection preventing this problem) 












> An image taken by press photographer Bernard Mann, showing us the scene on Wacker Drive in Chicago during a heat wave on June 19, 1953. The line of cars on the left are stalled by over heating and vapor lock.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

What in the world?


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't remember whether this was posted or not. 

Doble Steam Car testing. 























> Two photos showing the brilliant steam genius, Abner Doble at his dynamometer. Behind the control panel he is standing at is his burner and boiler assembly. The second photo shows the complete power train set up for testing purposes.











'


----------



## jason_kendall (Mar 23, 2012)

basically what i conclude from this thread: 

i would never want to live in previous times as the cars were nonsense 

inb4 barry the fossil


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

why don't you just go back to OT.... 

it's a pic post. Post some relevant car related vintage pics. 

or stay out. 

Barry at least knows a ton about what this thread is all about.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

x2 

put up pics or shut up 

thread isn't about posting nonsense 

or picking fights


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll contribute a little Shorpy here


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Late 40's Nash. Family trip 










or use the car as a motel


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

> ANDREAS FEININGER
> 
> Street passing Signal Hill Oilfield,Long Beach, California, 1948


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Circus elephants crossing Olive Street. LA


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Hitting the open road


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> Director Lee Katzin and Steve McQueen relax during the filming of the movie Le Mans. The cost of paying for this film almost bankrupted McQueen and eventually led to the break-up of his marriage.












Fangio and Mr. Cool 










'59 Santa Barbara (before he was famous)


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

jason_kendall said:


> basically what i conclude from this thread:
> 
> i would never want to live in previous times as the cars were nonsense
> 
> inb4 barry the fossil


 I wouldnt expect _you_ to be able to conclude much at all. The difference between you and Larry is that Larry is well liked. Well, that and he actually knows what he's talking about.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Flood of '36 Keene New Hampshire 



















and '27


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Seattle 

Lake Washington floating bridge 



> The Only Concrete Pontoon Bridge in the World.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Seligman, Arizona 

September '47 


Andreas Feininger


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

> 1952-3 Nash Statesman Custom Hardtop


 and down in my neck of the woods 













> The Paige Daytona was named for the beach where a stripped version of the car set a 102.8 mph stock-chassis record with Ralph Mulford at the wheel in 1921.


 ( Barry has probably seen a car like this. The dude has had a wealth of up close connections to so many parts of automotive history. And thanks to this thread, I'm very grateful that we have the photographic evidence that so many of these creations existed.)


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Hollywood 

Early days '28


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Sleek little Speedster


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

I love the look of the old trucks 

'36 Diamond T


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

jason_kendall said:


> basically what i conclude from this thread:
> 
> i would never want to live in previous times as the cars were nonsense
> 
> inb4 barry the fossil


 Well, at least you are revealing that: 



You don't know anything 

After 70 pages you didn't learn anything 

The previous vehicles were often strong performers built with fine craftsmanship and attension to high quality detail. Many performed well for the road conditions of the time (or lack thereof) 

What Barry could tell you about most of these cars (or Larry) would fill a large library 

 

So it's nice to know where you are coming from. If you take a moment to examine the historical cars of each era, you might actually be impressed. 




























Here's a couple "nonsense" cars for you to ponder in color, since to modern eyes it's often easy to dismiss as irrelevant the black and white depictions 










That's a twin cam V8 in 1923 just for reference. (below) 










And a 1929 factory hot rod from Ruxton (bottom)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

manol2 said:


> Some from Bulgaria in the 60's/70's


 
Bus going straight to Hell.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

manol2 said:


> Some from Bulgaria in the 60's/70's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is the one in the middle family? :wave:


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Bus going straight to Hell.


 
That's no bus, it's a tram


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Johnny Weissmuller with his 32 Chevrolet


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Bennington, Vermont


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

Wilshire Blvd. '30's


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Seattle Seafair '53 












> Twin-engine Porsches created by Lou Fageol, whose father Frank founded the Twin Coach Company in 1927 to develop a large capacity dual-engine bus to challenge street cars for city transit. In addition to considerable success as pilot of Gold Cup hydroplanes Slo-Mo-Shun IV and V, Lou built a dual Offy powered Fageol Twin Special that started the 1946 Indy 500 from the middle of the front row. His double engine obsession continued with the Fageol Twin Porsches. Top photo shows the original car with 356 coupe body and '51-2 Packard grille (and tail lights?) in early August 1953 @ Paine Field in Everett, Washington, during SCCA races held as part of the annual Seattle Seafair celebration. Lower photo from Don Zipfel via Hemmings @ Pebble Beach April 1955 shows a more radical second car, constructed from airplane drop tanks on a box channel frame with Porsche suspension bits.


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

Hyak Ski area. 

Washington State


----------



## Some cats and a Rabbit (Nov 5, 2009)

Traffic on Oxford Street, Halifax. October 1961 









Sackville River flooding, January 1956 









Bens Bread delivery truck, undated. 









Gottingen Street, Halifax. 1962 









Acacia Cottage, built in 1861, being moved from Coburg Road, Halifax in October 1950


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

New York subway fire


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow.... 

Hell of a write-up!!! 

 

http://jalopnik.com/5547875/ 



> It's the Volvo even Volvo enthusiasts forget about. A quirky and half-hearted Swedish attempt to build a Corvette, the P1900 lacked the power and style of the American sports car.
> 
> Quality wasn't up to normal Volvo standards; according to lore,* when the head of the company drove it, he was so scared that he immediately stopped production*. Only 68 were produced, and many didn't survive. (Sam Smith once drove one on a Volvo press trip. His thoughts: "*It's like a 444/544 that someone beat with a horrible stick.")*


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

> Loading Model T with supplies.
> 
> Caption: Supervisor G. F. Allen and Ranger Harry Crawford getting ready to make the trip from Naches River to Tavern Creek. Snoqualmie National Forest, Washington.
> 
> Date: May 30, 1919


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

Ol' Blue Eyes. 

Wonder what he was drivin'


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Seattle Snow. 

1916


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

DUTCHMANia said:


> is the one in the middle family? :wave:


 No not a family one, that is a resort commercial phot from the early 70's


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Seattle snow sure added up back then 

'16


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Bodacious said:


> Wow....
> 
> Hell of a write-up!!!
> 
> ...


 
Alan Auto in Portland Maine has had a couple of P1900s. 

http://www.alanauto.com/1957_volvo_p1900_Alan_Red.htm


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

More from Hemmings Motor Blog 
http://blog.hemmings.com/ 

And one from Hooniverse 









LAX 1961 

















Los Angeles 1955 

















Import Auto, Long Beach California 









Washington, D.C., 1939 









Chicago, 1970 









East Germany, 1964 









Asheville, North Carolina, 1970s 









Manhattan Beach, California, 1950s


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Nitzer said:


> LAX 1961


 What is the weird looking compact-ish sedan third from the right at the bottom? With the weird trunk thing going on..?


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

the brit said:


> What is the weird looking compact-ish sedan third from the right at the bottom? With the weird trunk thing going on..?


 Plymouth Valiant, factory trunk weirdness.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

> Comedian Ernie Kovacs died in this accident driving his wife's Corvair Wagon. He was drunk.
> 
> (**edit.... doubtful claim)


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Massive Attack said:


> Detroit Electric


 a few more from that tour


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Balderdash said:


>


 I'm curious as to the source of the claim that Ernie Kovacs was drunk when he had his fatal accident. I'm a Kovacs fan, and have never before heard such a report. The street Kovacs was travelling on was rainsoaked, and he was driving too fast for the turn he attempted, and this, combined with the unusual cornering characteristics of the Corvair he was driving are believed to have combined to cause him to lose control of the car. Some also say that, due to a photograph taken just minutes after the crash, that Kovacs lost control while trying to light one of his trademark cigars, since an unlit cigar was found on the ground next to his outstretched arms (he was partly ejected from the car). He had just left a baby shower given for his friend, comedian Milton Berle and his wife, and was going home at the time of the accident. I've never even heard of him having a problem with alcohol; in fact he was known as one of the hardest-working and most dedicated professionals in show business.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

vwlarry said:


> I'm curious as to the source of the claim that Ernie Kovacs was drunk when he had his fatal accident. I'm a Kovacs fan, and have never before heard such a report. The street Kovacs was travelling on was rainsoaked, and he was driving too fast for the turn he attempted, and this, combined with the unusual cornering characteristics of the Corvair he was driving are believed to have combined to cause him to lose control of the car. Some also say that, due to a photograph taken just minutes after the crash, that Kovacs lost control while trying to light one of his trademark cigars, since an unlit cigar was found on the ground next to his outstretched arms (he was partly ejected from the car). He had just left a baby shower given for his friend, comedian Milton Berle and his wife, and was going home at the time of the accident. I've never even heard of him having a problem with alcohol; in fact he was known as one of the hardest-working and most dedicated professionals in show business.


 Thanks, Larry. Yep... rather unclaimed sources on the alcohol. Came as a caption on one of the pics in Corvair Center. I'll amend and follow the cigar line and perhaps inattentiveness in the rain. 



> After a light southern California rainstorm, Kovacs lost control of his Chevrolet Corvair station wagon while turning fast, and crashed into a power pole at the corner of Beverly Glen and Santa Monica Boulevards. He was thrown halfway out the passenger side, dying almost instantly from chest and head injuries.
> He may have lost control of the car while trying to light a cigar. A photographer managed to arrive moments later, and images of Kovacs in death appeared in newspapers across the United States. *An unlit cigar lay on the pavement, inches from his outstretched arm.*[


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Love this setting 

 

Marlene Dietrich and Gary Cooper


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Blunderbuss said:


>


 Holy crap :what: Details?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Morbid curiosity got me on this one. Where is this famous pic of his hand "reaching" for the cigar? Not saying he was drunk but for the period what was drunk? Also what was considered a drinking problem. Open container was still a go back then no? Was this also the crash that kicked off the "Corvair will explode and kill you" rumor? 



vwlarry said:


> I'm curious as to the source of the claim that Ernie Kovacs was drunk when he had his fatal accident. I'm a Kovacs fan, and have never before heard such a report. The street Kovacs was travelling on was rainsoaked, and he was driving too fast for the turn he attempted, and this, combined with the unusual cornering characteristics of the Corvair he was driving are believed to have combined to cause him to lose control of the car. Some also say that, due to a photograph taken just minutes after the crash, that Kovacs lost control while trying to light one of his trademark cigars, since an unlit cigar was found on the ground next to his outstretched arms (he was partly ejected from the car). He had just left a baby shower given for his friend, comedian Milton Berle and his wife, and was going home at the time of the accident. I've never even heard of him having a problem with alcohol; in fact he was known as one of the hardest-working and most dedicated professionals in show business.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Mister Cooper and a '50 Merc.... same as my grandfather drove.


----------



## milbournosphere (Feb 23, 2011)

Was scanning some family photos my granddad and dug up this oldie: 










Wish I knew what happened to the car...it's not in the family any more.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Since one of these shots comes from Larry, he can probably educate us on it. (and he had a thread on the "Airflyte" back in '09) 

http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread...s-Eric-Wahlberg-Great-Car-Greater-Engineer... 



> Nash heavily promoted its seats that converted into a bed as well as the *"Uniscope" *instrument pod on the steering column.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Somewhere in South Dakota........or so the caption sez


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

eddyhartley said:


> Love vintage *girls*, wish I was alive back then....but then it wouldn't really be 'vintage' yet.


 need more chicks with cars


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Drive-in movies.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

> Danish-born film star Carl Brisson & ’34 Isotta Fraschini


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably a repost............................but. 

Lug nut tightening. Courtesy of Linda Vaughn


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

I just finished reading a cool book: "Mondo Agnelli" 

Gianni Agnelli


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

manol2 said:


> I just finished reading a cool book: "Mondo Agnelli"
> 
> Gianni Agnelli


 That is one cool Mother Fvcker.


----------



## Bias_Ply (Feb 6, 2010)

ploprof seamaster watch :thumbup:


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

2 more of Gianni Agnelli:


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Gianni's great 
Here is one more: 










How about Keith Richards:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Virginia Mayo


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

Who is the fierce young hotness? 



Lupo TDI said:


> 2 more of Gianni Agnelli:


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Maybe should be in the Celebrity car thread, still vintage: 

Mick Jagger 





































Keith Richards with Anita Pallenberg


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

rlfletch said:


> Who is the fierce young hotness?


 That is guest Heidi von Salvisberg, Beaulieu 1967, by Benno Graziani. 













Looks like he's about to hand crank a very cold engine (~32 Chevrolet Roadster). 

Wow. If we all had to hand crank a car before we could get where we are going. 

Looks like trouble for a shoulder awaits.


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

A little French pixie.









Same girl


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Possibly seen before but I like it!!


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

> A 55 Chevy still in testing, so-called mule, with the front of the 53 Chevrolet.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Couple girls and a Speedster 

Not the best quality of shot, but I like the mood


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

I always liked this one


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, she certainly created some interest in auto racing back then


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

if we're posting up vintage beauties, how about Nina Rindt?


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Chicago street scene 

1952


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Ida Lupino


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

> On April 25, 1928, eighty-four years ago today on the sands of Daytona Beach, the life of a very bright racing star tragically came to an end. Frank Lockhart died on his second attempt to set the land speed record in a beautifully built V-16 powered car of his own design.





> The first attempt at Daytona in February of 1928 ended after several runs, when Lockhart on an attempt on the last day of the speed meet at over 200 mph ran into a rain squall. With no visibility, he ended up in the soft sand on the beach and lost control and crash-ed into the sea, a scene which can be seen in the second thumbnail photo at the top.
> 
> A determined Lockhart after a short recovery, returned to Indianapolis and announced that the crew would rebuild the car and he would return to Daytona try again. They were back at the beach on April 2oth and in practice runs with carburetion problems he was only able to attain a speed of 200.33 mph towards the 206.956 mph record set by Donald Campbell. Ray Keech in the White Triplex mean while was able to raise the record to 207.55 on April 22nd.
> 
> On April 25, the fateful day with unfavorable beach conditions, Lockhart tried again. On the first leg of his second two way run he attained a speed of 203.50. On the return trip only 700 feet from the timing stand, his car went into a skid (believed to be caused by a tire blow out) and then tumbled violently, throwing Lockhart out of the car and injuring him severely. He was rushed to the hospital, but sadly he died of his injuries less than a half an hour after the crash.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

NYC archive of 870,000 municipal images 

http://www.nyc.gov/html/records/html/gallery/home.shtml 

currently overloaded, but worth the checkout when it works


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


 Kudos to the one who can identify both marque and model year....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwlarry said:


> Kudos to the one who can identify both marque and model year....


 55 Chevy with a 53 Chevy front end.


----------



## nokVR6 (May 7, 2007)

vwlarry said:


> Kudos to the one who can identify both marque and model year....


 1955 Chevrolet 210, 4 door? It looks a lot like a Bel Air from the time, however, the Bel Air has flared rear wheel arches. The grille is also a little different . . but the 210 is my closest guess. The door handles on the 210 are pretty high like the one pictured, and the body is straight throughout the whole side. 

Also, thank you to everyone who is posting in this thread. Lots of very cool pictures, keep it up! :thumbup: 

edit: Did someone above me read the image link? :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

nokVR6 said:


> edit: Did someone above me read the image link? :laugh:


 
:wave::laugh: 


55-ou-53


----------



## Some cats and a Rabbit (Nov 5, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> Possibly seen before but I like it!!


 Furniture and undertaking? Interesting combination.


----------



## nokVR6 (May 7, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :wave::laugh:
> 
> 
> 55-ou-53


 that link + Google translate = most likely made my post now invalid.  

We need to teach Larry to host the picture himself and label it "car000001.jpg".


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

"modern methods"


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Bogart and Lizabeth Scott 

"Dead Reckoning"


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

Terandyne said:


> Seattle snow sure added up back then ... '16


 and today it's a Banana Republic :what: :thumbdown:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

"Blue Haven" 

Seattle area.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Time's Square. '40's


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Mount Rainier


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

More on Flickr ... Here!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone know this make and model?


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Memorial Day 1942


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Pennsylvania radio car '53


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

Massive Attack said:


> Memorial Day 1942


 Love seeing that era in color. Just amazing. :thumbup: 

This thread is wonderful, I really enjoy seeing all these pictures. Please post more!


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


> Memorial Day 1942


 Wow, great photo. I wonder where this is?


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

Buickboy92 said:


> Wow, great photo. I wonder where this is?


 From what I can gather: 

Photo taken at a 1942 Memorial Day Parade in Southington, Connecticut. 












> May 1942. Southington, Connecticut. "An American town and its way of life. The Memorial Day parade moving down the main street.* The small number of spectators is accounted for by the fact that the town's war factories did not close.* The town hall is in the left foreground."
> 
> I love this. Classic, simple, and innocent. (From the outside looking in anyway.) It's hard to imagine America was in the midst of World War II at the time. It seems so peaceful.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Istanbul


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Istanbul


 Great!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Billy Mitchell 1923 












> "September 25, 1923. Brigadier General William Mitchell in Washington, D.C. An important figure in the development of military aviation, "Billy" Mitchell is regarded as the father of the U.S. Air Force. His criticism of Army and Navy leaders after the crash of the airship Shenandoah in 1925 led to a court-martial and subsequent resignation. When it came to clothes, cars and horses, he was a connoisseur of the good life."


----------



## vdubplate (Aug 9, 2002)

Might be a repost, Auto Polo, NY 1910:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

I've been following this thread since it was on page 32, and it has been nothign but awesome. Props to all the posters, and vwLarry and Barry for some cool stories!


----------



## fnqvmuch (Nov 15, 2011)

*in answer to post 2554*



audifans said:


> Anyone know this make and model?


 Humber 'Hawk' or 'Snipe' maybe? Somehow i don't think its a super-snipe ... 
and regarding milk-bars; where/when i came from, they could be almost like a convenience store, not a cafe but with part drug store or soda fountain functions; aka 'mixed business' they were and still are often family-run. 
they do seem to be kinda unknown to queensland, though ...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

> Shoshone Canyon, Yellowstone, Circa 1917


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Istanbul


 Not Constantinople? 

"If you have a date in Constantinople she'll be waiting in Istanbul."


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

A few pictures from Stavanger, Norway in 1970. 

 
Klubbgata by bent inge, on Flickr 

 
Haakon VII gate by bent inge, on Flickr 

 
Klubbgata by bent inge, on Flickr 

 
Kongsgate by bent inge, on Flickr 

 
Haakon VII gate by bent inge, on Flickr 

 
Haakon VII gate by bent inge, on Flickr


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

More 1970s Stavanger. 

 
Klubbgata by bent inge, on Flickr 

 
Haakon VIIs gate by bent inge, on Flickr 

 
Klubbgata by bent inge, on Flickr 

 
Kongsgaardbakken by bent inge, on Flickr 

 
Kongsgata by bent inge, on Flickr 

 
Skagenkaien by bent inge, on Flickr


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> Not Constantinople?
> 
> "If you have a date in Constantinople she'll be waiting in Istanbul."


----------



## vdubplate (Aug 9, 2002)

More Auto Polo, 1910 








Seems perfectly safe to me!


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

From my country (Indonesia) 









































































































John Wayne with inlander kids at hotel Des Indes (Batavia, now Jakarta)


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

rj_shiver said:


> From my country (Indonesia)


 I always love automobile stuff from SE. Asia. It is a funky mix of European, American and Jeep... always.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Love this set of pics 










what I'd like to know is............what car would you match to this female?


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Another color shot 

Chicago '43


----------



## teutonicgoodness (Dec 14, 2003)

Northeastern Univ in Boston, my alma mater. I lived in one of the apartment buildings in the background on the left. The YMCA in the background on the right is the first branch and where the YMCA got started. The street car is still there, too - the trolley cars are new, though. 



cryption said:


>


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Buickboy92 said:


> Wow, great photo. I wonder where this is?


 Norman Rockwell might have answered; "America". That's the way it used to be everywhere. I'm old enough to remember.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>





Buckaroo banzai said:


> Bogart and Lizabeth Scott
> 
> "Dead Reckoning"


 Same blonde.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


 Just for the record, Jane Greer (L) and Lizbeth Scott (R).


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Love this set of pics


 I'd like to know how much money that pedal car would bring today.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Antique pedal cars are bigtime collectibles today. That one, since it is modeled as a kind of Packard/Hudson hybrid, would fetch a small fortune I'm sure. BTW, it appears that it is probably not a pedal car, but a battery-powered electric. The headlamps have wiring and are operable, and the car itself looks much more stoutly constructed than the typical pedal car, which indicates that it's probably self-propelled. Lucky kid.


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Love this set of pics


 Washington, D.C., circa 1931. "Child seated in toy automobile." National Photo Company Collection glass negative. The radio: Atwater-Kent 84Q. 

Something tells me the Atwater-Kent set was a pretty penny. Depression era seems to have skipped this family, at least for that moment. 

edit** Library of Congress description puts photo from 1909 -1923


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

The Cadillac Sedanette bodystyle, like the 1949 version above, is just about the sleekest Cadillac ever, IMO. So sexy and timeless. It was also very influential. The ultra-valuable Bentley Continental Coupes of the early fifties were more or less nearly carbon-paper copies of these Caddies.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for that, Larry! 


Seat belts come on board in the 50's...............sort of 














> The only information with this photo is the date, Feb. 19, 1956 and the handwriting identifying it as being used for a traffic safety piece in one of the Detroit Newspapers.





> the newpaper article may have involved the seat belt, which published reports tell us, was first offered in the US on the Nash in 1949 and Ford also offered them as an option in 1955. I





> f you study this scene, you can see the efforts that Detroit went to just to stage interior shots. The photo, which has not been cropped appears to be of a mockup. Study the flat sectioned area of the headliner and top, which seems to identify this as a studio prop.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Pedal car....


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ Awesome picture. Where is it?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Galrot said:


> ^^ Awesome picture. Where is it?


 Peugeot + Renault + hot woman ==> Paris.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Massive Attack said:


>


 I love this photo. 

I enjoy seeing all the roadside shrines when I've driven through the Alps.


----------



## Exhaust Muncher (Jan 31, 2012)

Maggiolone said:


> I love this photo.
> 
> I enjoy seeing all the roadside shrines when I've driven through the Alps.


 x2. Thank you again. :beer::beer:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

This is New York City. West Side Highway 












> This dramatic press photo shows us the West Side Highway in NYC, with an assortment of late thirties and early forties automobiles. This photo shows The famous French Ocean Liner the Normandie which was being prepared for WWII service on February 9, 1942, when it caught fire after a cutting-torch ignited a stack of thousands of life vests.
> 
> Unfortunately firefighters pumped to much water into the seaward side of the vessel which caused it to roll over and capsize. The ship was eventually righted and ended up being cut up for scrap when it was found to be quite badly damaged.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Fire in New York City Subway 

(companion photo to one before)


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

I wonder if the man in the central/4-o'clock position in the photograph of the subway fire is shooting motion pictures? The box he's with looks like a movie camera, and if anyplace in the world in 1914 would have the latest in high-tech imaging equipment for its time, it would be New York City. Interesting if true. Newsreels were just being born at that time as features added to the program at movie theatres. Look also at the shawl the horse pulling a buggy is wearing across the street; it's January and probably pretty cold. The tire chains on the touring car are interesting, too. This picture is a cornucopia of interesting period stuff.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

vwlarry said:


> The Cadillac Sedanette bodystyle, like the 1949 version above, is just about the sleekest Cadillac ever, IMO. So sexy and timeless. It was also very influential. The ultra-valuable Bentley Continental Coupes of the early fifties were more or less nearly carbon-paper copies of these Caddies.


 
For comparison. Holy crap! 

1952 Bentley Conti Coupe


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Seabird said:


> For comparison. Holy crap!


 
I believe those are both the same car.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

>


 My great uncle was in the Army, stationed in New york at the time, and was pressed into hose duty as a firefighter aboard the Normadie, when it caught fire. He played a part in its capsizing.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Normandie in her prime:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, now. The county decided we could spend the money on this new equipment. 

Let's test it out.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Some cats and a Rabbit said:


> Furniture and undertaking? Interesting combination.


 Probably not as far-fetched as one might think.. they're both wood-crafts trades.


----------



## HCsmokey (Feb 24, 2004)

1944ish? 

What kind of car is this?? 
The rear end looks weird: 










Keep in mind, this is a personal photo. I don't know the woman; but my Great Uncle did.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

HCsmokey said:


> 1944ish?
> 
> What kind of car is this??
> The rear end looks weird:
> ...


 1941 Plymouth coupe.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Norway. 

 
O-47-38 Norge: Høyfjellsovergang, fotografert i juni by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

barry2952 said:


> I believe those are both the same car.


 You might be right.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

vwlarry said:


> I wonder if the man in the central/4-o'clock position in the photograph of the subway fire is shooting motion pictures? The box he's with looks like a movie camera, and if anyplace in the world in 1914 would have the latest in high-tech imaging equipment for its time, it would be New York City. Interesting if true. Newsreels were just being born at that time as features added to the program at movie theatres. Look also at the shawl the horse pulling a buggy is wearing across the street; it's January and probably pretty cold. The tire chains on the touring car are interesting, too. This picture is a cornucopia of interesting period stuff.


 Good eye, Larry! 

This would have been one of his views. Fantastic shot from above, even though the photographer/Bain news service got the year off by one. Subway fire was actually in 1915.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Found this in another thread, I'm at work now so i can't browse the link but I'm SURE there's tons of gems: 



buzbomb said:


> While decompressing from finals this morning, I stumbled across the Chicago Auto Show website's image archive:
> http://www.chicagoautoshow.com/show_history/default.aspx
> (thanks Sven7 for the link on MIVE :thumbup
> 
> ...


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

"Honey, I'll be back in a while. I'm taking the dog out to the park for a walk."


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Listed as "Contraption from Hell" 

Auto Street Cleaner in NYC 

1913


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

The distinguished gentleman himself 

The old and the young. Sweet shot.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

TopDown_ said:


> Good eye, Larry!
> This would have been one of his views. Fantastic shot from above, even though the photographer/Bain news service got the year off by one. *Subway fire was actually in 1915*.


 Well, it was January so perhaps the photog was still a few weeks behind. Anyway, a bit of an event as the weather was decent & there were plenty of news hounds nearby, resulting in a number of photos:


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh, and there's still Subway grates in the sidewalk there (55 & Broadway) today!


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

Rory Calhoun said:


> The distinguished gentleman himself
> 
> The old and the young. Sweet shot.


 It definitely is. Mr. Hill oozed class. Nice find!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

"Alright, ladies. Now we'll just sedately motor on up to Central Park for a nice little stroll. Just as soon as Mildred quits fussing with her hair and decides to come out and start driving!"


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Ken Steinhoff photo 

'66 

2 blocks from the house I grew up in. 6 South Fountain, Cape Girardeau, Mo. 

Small town life. 

What were the odds that a Checker Cab, of all things, would be in small town Cape? 

The Idanha hotel burned in '68 and then again in '89 

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/broadway/broadway-end-to-end/ 



























http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/fender-bender-at-broadway-and-fountain/ 
Soulful look of the traffic officer 



> Fred Kaempfer, nicest guy in the world.





> Few know that during World War II Kaempfer fought in five major campaigns: Sicily, Central Europe, Normandy, Rhineland and the invasion of France, where he was awarded the Medal of Freedom.





















The old bridge


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

^ That's not a cab. That's a basic Checker Marathon. Checker sold Marathons for public retail until 1970. 

This old fogie was driving a car you could have bought new at the time, that was already 12 years' old. Yet, they laughed at the Beetle....


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

audifans said:


> Ken Steinhoff photo
> What were the odds that a Checker Cab, of all things, would be in small town Cape?


 Pretty good - that's a Checker Superba. Friend owned one when we were in college...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Maggiolone said:


> ^ *That's not a cab. *That's a basic Checker Marathon. Checker sold Marathons for public retail until 1970.
> 
> This old fogie was driving a car you could have bought new at the time, that was already 12 years' old. Yet, they laughed at the Beetle....


 I'm not sure what your definition of "cab" is. But if the shoe fits....... 

:wave: 

And............I'm assuming you're making the distinction that this was Checker's entry into the consumer market. Fair enough. 



> Beginning in 1960, Checker introduced the Superba, its first model specifically built for the consumer market.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Balderdash said:


> I'm not sure what your definition of "cab" is. But if the shoe fits.......
> 
> :wave:
> 
> And............I'm assuming you're making the distinction that this was Checker's entry into the consumer market. Fair enough.


 Not arguing with you...don't get your undergarments in a bunch. In this last photo you just now posted, it's clearly marked with taxi decals. The car looked to be a basic passenger Marathon in the previous photos.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Maggiolone said:


> Not arguing with you...don't get your undergarments in a bunch. In this last photo you just now posted, it's clearly marked with taxi decals. The car looked to be a basic passenger Marathon in the previous photos.


 heh.... thanks. Didn't mean to come across as "cross". (and I do seem to be Mr. Cranky Pants as of late. Something to do with too many Bible thumpers in the local area. The guy that was gonna burn the Koran is from this town originally. High school pitcher back in the day.) 

I did have access to the original news story so I had an unfair advantage. I'll try not to jump in and sound too much like my username. 

:beer: 

The temp in the above shot was 88. Here is the same intersection with a 28 degree day 

And rear drive cars in the snow really sucked!! 

For being just 4 blocks from the Mississipi down that street, Cape is a pretty hilly affair.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

Maggiolone said:


> Not arguing with you...don't get your undergarments in a bunch. In this last photo you just now posted, it's clearly marked with taxi decals. The car looked to be a basic passenger Marathon in the previous photos.


 
so in all the previous photos, the "Yellow" taxi light on top didn't give it away?


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Dave928 said:


> so in all the previous photos, the "Yellow" taxi light on top didn't give it away?


 After I squinted very hard, I saw it.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Balderdash said:


> And rear drive cars in the snow really sucked!!
> 
> For being just 4 blocks from the Mississipi down that street, *Cape is a pretty hilly affair*.


 Heh.... no kidding. 

 













http://www.capecentralhigh.com/wp-c...-1959-Buick-LsSabre-crash-on-ice-12-1966-.jpg


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Balderdash said:


> And rear drive cars in the snow really sucked!!


 Whaaaaaaaat? 










It's only nose-heavy rwd cars that suck in the snow.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> Whaaaaaaaat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Great point....and nicely played....


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Quite the picture. 

1913 

Bain, the photographer, really got some great shots. Same guy for a lot of these early NYC photos (including the subway fire)


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Maggiolone said:


> After I squinted very hard, I saw it.


 that's what she said!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

hmmmmm


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Philly '05 

Early dawn of motorized transport 

Crossing the street could be an adventure. 

Wonder what the coefficient of friction for horse poop is. 














> Broad-Street-North-from-Spruce-Philadelphia-1905


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Pedestrian cow-catcher 




> The feature: pedestrian cow-catcher
> 
> The company: O'Leary Fender Company (1908)
> 
> The fail: New Yorker John O'Leary had a simple solution to pedestrian traffic accidents: install on the front of cars a mesh cradle or "fender" that would spring forward and safely scoop up a pedestrian when the vehicle struck him. People didn't buy it not because it was crazy, but because it didn't look good on a car. Other inventors pursued similar, better-looking devices into the 1920s.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

Rory Calhoun said:


>


 My kids and I just spent 15 min on google maps trying to see what buildings were still standing from this pic. Pretty cool.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

1925


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

'40's plow


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

Litmotors(who are building a gyro stabilized 2-wheeler) posted these on pinterest, I'm reposting. 

gyro-monorail, 1910 









gyrocar, 1914 









gyro Ford, 1961 









gyrocar, 1967


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

"Seatbelts? I do not know what you are talking about." 


>


 Another fascinating photo. Looks like the young lady is driving these kids on Christmas; they're mainly all holding ONE present. I'm assuming a group home or orphanage outing to a benevolent society or club.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

The Cornett Family Kentucky 1972


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Dad and the kids


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Gaz bar blues par -Antoine-, sur Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Vintage Montreal par Striderv, sur Flickr 












 
Feb. 20, 1972 par colros, sur Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Bell Telephone Switchboard Building Montreal par Striderv, sur Flickr 


 
Bell Telephone Montreal Switchboard's par Striderv, sur Flickr


----------



## dav1d (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know if these have already been posted:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

all your needs.....


----------



## mistral938 (Jan 9, 2010)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Philly '05
> 
> Early dawn of motorized transport
> 
> ...


 Do you have/know where I can find some more from Philadelphia? 

Here's basically the same view from 2011. Not as wide, but you can still see the buildings. 













I love this thread by the way, It's extremely cool to see how differently people lived 100,50 even 30 years ago. Something I sadly think most of people my age (19) don't appreciate.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Vault Project - Cathedral sur pilotis 1988 par mithraphoto, sur Flickr 


 
Around 1920-2010 par guil3433, sur Flickr


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Delivering the mail 

Cedarburg, Wis. 

Companion to several before in the snow.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

And another Cedarburg photo


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Horse versus Car


Say now!!!

That's too darn fast!!



Philly 1913

Overbrook Avenue, looking west
from 64th to 66th Streets, 1913
City Archives of Philadelphia


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Powderkeg said:


> And another Cedarburg photo


It's interesting that so many of the photos in this chronicle feature 1937 Chevrolets, like this one. Of course they were the number 1 make in America (and the world) then, so it probably makes sense.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

my favs are the then and now shots:beer:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

'28 New York Salon


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

1940 chevy assembly line


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Cedarburg early fire equipment


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

Jacksonville, Florida 1910

Forsyth Street


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

In the snow and ice, these things earn the name of "sleds"

Studded tires only work so well when you combine gravity and weight.

And most likely the studs were only on the rear back then.











http://www.capecentralhigh.com/wp-c...1959-Buick-LsSabre-crash-on-ice-12-1966-6.jpg


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

My dad was a penny-pincher, and when I was a kid he purchased a special tool and box of loose tire studs, and studded his own snow tires. I remember trying to put one of the things in myself, and how much of a bitch it was to do (I was about 12). :laugh:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Bridges back in the day. narrow and a little freaky for a new driver. (for that matter most drivers found these bridges to be challenging.)










From Steinhoff's notes.



> Crossing the bridge was a rite of passage
> 
> 
> Crossing the Mississippi River Traffic Bridge was a rite of passage when you first got your driver’s license. No bridge in the world ever felt higher, longer or narrower. It didn’t just LOOK narrow, it WAS narrow. It was common to see splintered reflective glass on the deck from when 18-wheelers slapped mirrors.


http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/crash-on-the-bridge/


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm not real sure I wanna go on that "expedition"


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

It's a sliding...........dump arrangement


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

Maurice Trintignant and his Cooper-Maserati, USA


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Curtis Turner (vw larry probably has something to say about this iconic character)










Let's just say that one of the cars he drove, when he wasn't drinking and whooping it up, was this thing by a fellow named "Smokey"


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

audifans said:


> Bridges back in the day. narrow and a little freaky for a new driver. (for that matter most drivers found these bridges to be challenging.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Another shot of that bridge










Notes from photographer Steinhoff:



> You can tell that this was taken in the era before seat belt usage became common. The windshield has the characteristic dimple caused by someone’s head bouncing off it.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

NYC

Easter on Fifth Avenue

just about 100 years ago


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Seattle windy and wild



> When high winds closed the 520 Bridge on March 27, 1971, teenagers decided to have some fun.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

5th av. Looking north

1913


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


'57 Chevy's look so odd in 150 trim. Think every surviving 150 got 210'ed.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Walnut Street Cincinnati
1910












Woman suffrage Hikers arriving in Washington from New York 1913


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> Curtis Turner (vw larry probably has something to say about this iconic character)


Quite a life he led


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Bringing shopping home in a 1898 Renault


----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)

He curbed the rimz


----------



## mikeferg75 (Mar 30, 2004)

kowabonga said:


> NYC
> 
> Easter on Fifth Avenue
> 
> just about 100 years ago


http://1x1.fi/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/22-Fifth-Avenue-Looking-North-1913.jpg

Same two car's (look at the plates) in these two shots 35153 24916 I'm not smart enough to quote both and get both pics in same post...


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

mikeferg75 said:


> not smart enough.


LOL 

That's hilarious.

If trying to include both cars makes for intelligence, big deal.

At any rate, you'll be happy to know that my IQ is at least room temperature.



:beer:

I don't always come across the shots at the same time. I'm certainly not going to be hovering over the keyboard on Cinco de Mayo when there is beautiful weather here.


And they seem sufficiently different in their view to warrant a separate posting by someone else

For what it's worth, the photographer (quite a number of shots in here) is Bain. He was prolific and the shots are quite clear (which I like)

Here's another


----------



## mikeferg75 (Mar 30, 2004)

kowabonga said:


> LOL
> 
> That's hilarious.
> 
> ...


:beer: I edited my post, I meant I'm not smart enough to get both quoted pics in my post to show that the same two cars were captured in two different shots, I did not convey that well. Sorry. :wave:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

mikeferg75 said:


> :beer: I edited my post, I meant I'm not smart enough to get both quoted pics in my post to show that the same two cars were captured in two different shots, I did not convey that well. Sorry. :wave:


Is ok. I always allow for some sort of miscommunication happening (unless someone really wants to double down on being a relentless critic.)

Thanks

Appreciate the clarity.

On another note.

Curious as to what car is in the foreground here. Bain, of course.

I'm not used to having the drivetrain exposed like this.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Chevrolets on the way to the Alcan highway

WWII











Many of these are still up there in the bush


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Terandyne said:


> 5th av. Looking north
> 
> 1913


The resolution and clarity of some of these photos after 100 years is outstanding. I love this thread, so varied and so enjoyable! :thumbdown:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Another shot of that bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not just a windshield dimple... His sweater seems to be covered in blood.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Another Steinhoff photo

A night at the stock car races in Cape

Steinhoff commentary:



> I knew I had a few stock car photos kicking around, but I didn’t know that I had this many. Some of them are of marginal quality because they were shot at night with flash at long distances, but I’m including them to round out a portrait of the event.
> 
> These photos were taken in 1966. I shot a scuffle at the track that ran earlier this year.





















http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/parks/arena-park-stock-car-races/


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

I went looking for the fisticuffs at the races.














> Not all of the action happened ON the track at the Arena Park stock car races. Police officers break up a dust-up along the sidelines.


http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/arena-park-stock-car-scuffle/











Steinhoff notes:




> Nobody seems particularly worked up about the scuffle. Even the guy getting stuffed into the police car seems to be taking it in stride. Things were a lot more casual in those days. *I can’t imagine a cop letting a perp get his hand that close to his sidearm today.*
> 
> I think one of these photos may have won a minor prize in a Missouri Press Association contest, which says more about the quality of the competition and the dearth of spot news in the state than it does about the quality of the pictures.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like someone has a full dance card left of center background action.





Lightnin' said:


> I went looking for the fisticuffs at the races.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59MICROBUS (Dec 6, 2005)

Here are a few pictures from my home town of Salem , MA . The bridge the car is hanging off is the Kernwood bridge between Salem & Beverly , MA. Notice the VW split Panel bus in the background. In the other pic notice the VW Split bus in the distance traveling away . It looks to be either a 15 or a 23 window, (man, wish I could find that in a garage around town). Also, the Bug in the pic. These pictures were downloaded off the Salem Police dept website. They have tons of old pics from alot of accident scenes all around town . Enjoy !


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

jeff james said:


> Looks like someone has a full dance card left of center background action.


Snort.

That's hilarious. What is that? The Stock Car crowd's version of the Monster Mash?



Whatever it is, it's in full swing.


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

if you look at the pic the guy isnt dancing he's tossing someone to the ground and getting away with it since the cops backs are to him. awesome pic tho


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

junk87gti said:


> if you look at the pic the guy isnt dancing he's tossing someone to the ground and getting away with it since the cops backs are to him. awesome pic tho


yep... "dancing" was just a fun way of framing that judo move


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Treasury Building in D.C.

1913 

Neat little car. Not sure what it is.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

I like the people catcher on that trolley. :laugh: Same thing that was mentioned earlier I think as well.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

Bazooka said:


> Treasury Building in D.C.
> 
> 1913
> 
> Neat little car. Not sure what it is.




Apperson Chummy or Jackrabbit, but I think it is a Chummy.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

GM electric truck

Calgary Water Works


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll just put this right here

Seems appropriate


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

om617952 said:


>


Wow! Who is that?  Great photo.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Buickboy92 said:


> Wow! Who is that?  Great photo.


Hazel Forbes is her name,the car is a 1934 Packard Super Eight Convertible Victoria.

http://theerrantaesthete.com/2009/02/13/sirens-of-chrome/


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

om617952 said:


> Hazel Forbes is her name,the car is a 1934 Packard Super Eight Convertible Victoria.
> 
> http://theerrantaesthete.com/2009/02/13/sirens-of-chrome/


1934 is widely considered to be Packard's zenith as a maker of superlative automobiles. Everything came together perfectly that year, engineering, design, quality. My favorite thing on the '34 Packards is the way the headlamp lenses are so beautifully designed to reflect the v-shape of the radiator grille. The sharp-edged "V" of the lense is just perfect, as is the way the headlamp bezel's "ox-yoke" detailing mimics the classic Packard radiator. Just perfect.

...nice looking babe, too. Love her "Ming the Merciless" cape.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Towing in style

1929 Cadillac


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Interesting look at attending a classic car show

Photographers notes (not mine):



> A young Cadillac Eldorado Brougham
> 
> I took this photo at perhaps the first classic car show that I ever attended. This was the 1966 August Festival at Macungie, Pennsylvania. Some of you classic car buffs will recognize this as Das Awkscht Fescht, and it is one of the largest classic car shows in the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Hand Cannon said:


> Towing in style
> 
> 1929 Cadillac


During the Depression years and into wartime, a lot of these white elephant luxury cars were being used for heavy-duty activities. They had the torque and structural strength for towing and cargo. 



>


I find it amazing this 9-year-old car was already considered to be "classic" in 1966. No 9-year-old car now could ever be in a show.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Maggiolone said:


> I find it amazing this 9-year-old car was already considered to be "classic" in 1966. No 9-year-old car now could ever be in a show.


Ditto

another pic from the same photographer












> 1949 Cadillac Fleetwood 75 Touring Sedan. I wonder what the asking price was for this 17 year old Cadillac. (I actually photographed a classic Cadillac that was this young?)


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Packard 1912

Fort Dix


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

> Ford Eifel in service of the German Wehrmacht. Shortly before, or during WW-II. Tactical sign on left fender?


----------



## dav1d (Mar 27, 2011)

Darwin experiments:
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/05/st_darwinfaces/?pid=3588


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

> Four Dutch Army NCO's shortly after WW-II.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

> 1885 Rector [or Bector] Probably at the 23rd Regiment Armory, Bedford St, Brooklyn.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

another shot of early on automobiles


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

om617952 said:


>


:heart:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

'56 SEMO Homecoming Parade

Steinhoff got a hold of this batch of photos taken by James McKeown III....

The cars just lined up in the afternoon sun and looks like easy shooting.

(FYI... SAG referred to the Sagamore yearbook. Sagamore were a tribe of New England Native Americans. And Cape State referred to their football team as "Indians".






















































http://www.capecentralhigh.com/page/3/


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

I hear the old Fords run faster with the front bumper taken off.



Steinhoff pic taken in '67. Car is a '55 Ford Fairlane.











Steinhoff notes:



> This film was really abused.
> 
> Here’s a better shot of the car and the neighborhood. The car’s body isn’t really that ragged. The negative has all kinds of junk on it and I didn’t want to spend the time trying to touch it up.












http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/shell-station-man-with-car/


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Northern Rhodesia

1950


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

gas war


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Traffic congestion at a 1918 war bond drive in Washington DC


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Another by photographer Bain (as is the one above)


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm wracking my brain on this underage-driven (and smoking) car....English Ford?



Buckaroo banzai said:


>


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> Another by photographer Bain (as is the one above)


What kind of Fire Engine is that?  Looks odd & cool.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Maggiolone said:


> I'm wracking my brain on this underage-driven (and smoking) car....English Ford?


Img. name says Toyopet - Toyopet Crown

http://dayerses.com/photos/toyopet-crown/08/


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Buickboy92 said:


> What kind of Fire Engine is that?  Looks odd & cool.


1911 Waterous Pumper in New York.










Engine 39 history archives has more pics

First gasoline powered pumper


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

What are these two cars?


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

I guess you have a lot of time on your hands when the winters are long.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Albeezy36 said:


> What are these two cars?


Those are 2 delightful little MGAs. They were the "new style" successors to the classic-style MGs of previous years, of which the MG-TF was the last in the line. 

MG-TF:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

^

that's a hell of a shot with the ice


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Ready for anything


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

Bazooka said:


> Ready for anything


I wonder how fast that thing was.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

winter driving in the capitol


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Backing out a bit for that shot's perspective


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Hybrid Power, 1939


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

Bazooka said:


> Ready for anything


There's a Mel Brooks clip in there somewhere...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Bazooka said:


> Ready for anything


ummm.... is that a turn signal indicator flag in front of the windshield???

oops... no windshield...

wonder what the back one looks like

(perhaps that explains the intent look of the dude in the front. Looks like he might have his hand on deciding when to switch the flag direction)


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

gavin calistros said:


>


Old skool playaz!


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Bazooka said:


> Ready for anything


Now I can tell where they got the inspiration for the "firemen" in the movie "Fahrenheit 451":


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Continuing the fire truck theme. It's a Packard!

1911

On board acetylene gas generator for the headlamps (nestled in the spare tire area?)


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Ahhh... the sixties.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Classic! At least she's being up front about it!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

This shot goes back to childhood days in small town Cape.

Local business start-up. 

Photographer Steinhoff's Buick in the background



> 3 Cents....Buy two, get one free





















http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/kool-aid-3¢-buy-2-get-one/


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> Early attempts at applying downforce met with mixed results. Research depicted below indicates a heftier (perhaps two) individual(s) needs to lean on the car.





Rory Calhoun said:


>


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

More attempts at applying downforce.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Terandyne said:


> More attempts at applying downforce.


Well, I wouldn't _force_ her, but I'd try to _convince_ her.

Daaaaaaaaamn. The go-go boots aren't helping, either.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> Well, I wouldn't _force_ her, but I'd try to _convince_ her.
> 
> Daaaaaaaaamn. The go-go boots aren't helping, either.


You had to be there.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

downforce......properly applied at the rear.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Dodger Stadium

1962 Time Lapse 

Taken as cars leave after the game



> Dodger Stadium, which was built in Chavez Ravine in LA and opened on April 10, 1962. USC Libraries description of the photo points out that the stadium is empty and the cars are streaming out of the parking lots after a game.
> 
> The photographer set his shot up with a time-lapse exposure, that created the interesting pattern in the middle with the streaming headlights. Other than a few exceptions, most of the cars appear to be relatively late model, with quite a few stations wagons seen in the mix.


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Monaco Grand Prix this weekend, so vintage photos of Monaco.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Indianapolis 500 this weekend; vintage Indy photos:

Infield fans, behind pits, toward Turn One (before the first Pagoda was constructed), Indianapolis 500, 1925:










The starting grid for the 1925 Indianapolis 500. The Speedway's look has changed a whole lot in the past 87 years:










Pace Car for the 1925 Indianapolis 500, a Rickenbacker touring car, with Eddie Rickenbacker himself behind the wheel. Fred Duesenberg rides beside him in the front. Rickenbacker, a celebrated WWI flying Ace, was the owner of the Indianapolis Motor Speedway at the time. He sold out to Tony Hulman, whose family still owns the Speedway, in 1945.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

With that bell right there I'd say somebody's ears got a workout!


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Prepping for a land speed record


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

Maggiolone said:


> I find it amazing this 9-year-old car was already considered to be "classic" in 1966. No 9-year-old car now could ever be in a show.












You should do a little reading on the 58 Cadillac Brougham. They were VERY rare in their day and an ass load of money. $14k new, in the late 50's, supposedly its half what each car cost GM to actually make. Such innovations as auto opening/closing trunk, auto dip highbeam, air suspension, power everything, stainless steel roof, which was hard to press out of one piece of stainless steel. It came with its own bar set in the glove box...... I have a buddy who I'm helping restore one. Its a very special car.


----------



## caddy addict (Mar 2, 2002)

mikes96GTI said:


> You should do a little reading on the 58 Cadillac Brougham. They were VERY rare in their day and an ass load of money. $14k new, in the late 50's, supposedly its half what each car cost GM to actually make. Such innovations as auto opening/closing trunk, auto dip highbeam, air suspension, power everything, stainless steel roof, which was hard to press out of one piece of stainless steel. It came with its own bar set in the glove box...... I have a buddy who I'm helping restore one. Its a very special car.


These cars are very exclusive... they were basically Motorama Show cars that were built for the public.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

BumpSteer said:


> downforce......properly applied at the rear.


I'd apply some force to her rear.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Mini car

Mini skirt


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Mayor George McClellan 1913


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Pre-WWI Stuffs:















































Nuvolari at the Targa Florio:




















Alberto Ascari at Monaco:










Fangio at Monaco:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Bazooka said:


>


This illustrates one of the few things I HATE about old cars.

No armrests on the doors. WTH??? :laugh:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

vwlarry said:


> This illustrates one of the few things I HATE about old cars.
> 
> No armrests on the doors. WTH??? :laugh:


That's what the window sill is for....hence the tanned left forearm.



(and yes, it's nuts that you keep looking for some place to prop your arm while driving and it keeps falling towards the floor)


----------



## HCsmokey (Feb 24, 2004)

kasbah said:


>


Awesome picture...Better not ever get replaced with Hayden Christensen's face.




Bodacious said:


> With that bell right there I'd say somebody's ears got a workout!


Huh? What's that? haha, No wonder my grandparents couldn't hear squat.


----------



## HCsmokey (Feb 24, 2004)

mikes96GTI said:


> It came with its own bar set in the glove box...... I have a buddy who I'm helping restore one. Its a very special car.


Sorry to double post all; but "bar set in the glove box". Ah the days when no one though twice...My Aunt(she graduated HS in ~'64) tells me some good stories about what they used to do in cars(not like that, get your mind out of the gutter!).

To add again to the thread here are some pics. I hate taking pictures of pictures; but that's what I did to get these up:

Id if you can(these are all Seattle in the early 20th)!

truck and cars:









Sweet Roadster:









Ice delivery:









Traffic cop at Pike Place Market:


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

HCsmokey said:


> Sorry to double post all; but "bar set in the glove box". Ah the days when no one though twice...My Aunt(she graduated HS in ~'64) tells me some good stories about what they used to do in cars(not like that, get your mind out of the gutter!).


Different time indeed. I have to do all my drinking prior to driving now, er, or where I go......


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

HCsmokey said:


> ..My Aunt(she graduated HS in ~'64) tells me some good stories about what they used to do in cars(not like that, get your mind out of the gutter!).


No disrespect to your Aunt, but I graduated in '66 and back in the sixties there was plenty going on in cars. That was about all we had when it came to playing with the opposite sex. If she really leveled with you, you might even blush!



Thankfully none of our antics ever resulted in the use of this below


----------



## HCsmokey (Feb 24, 2004)

audifans said:


> That was about all we had when it came to playing with the opposite sex. If she really leveled with you, you might even blush!


Heh, I totally get that, I -don't- want her to tell me about that part. What I meant was that she's told me about the drinking that used to go on and the driving. Think of the children. We've had awesome conversations about her and her husband "hooning" the '75 Lincoln because, well they were wasted, in 1976. Nothing I condone; but good stories. 
To repent I present a picture of Army on a boat (great uncle took pic, on their way to Europe, ca 1944, I tried to post a dif pic of boot camp with a car but photobucket wouldn't let me upload anymore today, I guess, still a vintage photo though):


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

Bazooka said:


>


What the thing on top of the car?

My thought, how much trash will they leave behind.


----------



## vdubplate (Aug 9, 2002)

1913 Indy 500









1912 Indy 500









1912 Indy 500


----------



## vdubplate (Aug 9, 2002)

1913 Indy 500









1913?


----------



## vdubplate (Aug 9, 2002)

2 more









Joe Dawson, 1912 Indy 500 Winner


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Bigtree said:


> What the thing on top of the car?
> 
> My thought, how much trash will they leave behind.


My mom was raised not to leave trash back then. But even if they did... the result wouldn't be as bad. Everything wasn't individually wrapped in thin-film plastic back then.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Bigtree said:


> What the thing on top of the car?
> 
> My thought, how much trash will they leave behind.


Why that would be the swimming suit drying while affixed to the radio aerial!



Somehow, I don't think they are going to trash this place. But they may get trashed mentally as the drinking picks up! (and perhaps all the liquid will just be tea)


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

Bigtree said:


> What the thing on top of the car?
> 
> My thought, how much trash will they leave behind.


Looks like a jacket or shirt hanging of the antenna.
Doesn't look like a lot of prepackaged food to leave a mess behind with.










:beer:
G


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

ahhhh

swimsuit inside out


:thumbup:


kasbah said:


> Why that would be the *swimming suit* drying while affixed to the radio aerial!
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, I don't think they are going to trash this place. But they may get trashed mentally as the drinking picks up! (and perhaps all the liquid will just be tea)


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Sleepin' up top



South Dakota Bar is still there.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

TopDown_ said:


> Mini car
> 
> Mini skirt


She's STILL on Italian TV talk shows and variety shows and talent shows...thanks to the miracle of plastic surgery, Miss Carra looks better now than in this photo!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Truly Awesome Thread*

This is one of the best threads I have seen in awhile, love it.
I wanted to share this neat video I found last year. It is camera footage taken in 1906 on Market Street in San Francisco. I watched it several times and see new things I missed when I open it again now. Check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghfklQz3Qgk

P.S.
Mute the music


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Maggiolone said:


> She's STILL on Italian TV talk shows and variety shows and talent shows...thanks to the miracle of plastic surgery, Miss Carra looks better now than in this photo!


You don't say..


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Maggiolone said:


> I find it amazing this 9-year-old car was already considered to be "classic" in 1966. No 9-year-old car now could ever be in a show.


It was pretty much the Bugatti Veyron of it's time. And I think just about any car show today would let a Veyron on the field.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Air-over-water said:


> You don't say..


Sarcasm. Sarcasm, my friend. 

She's the Italian equivalent of Joan Rivers, only less vulgar and with actual talent.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

and back to vintage pics


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Racing on Daytona sand


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

L.A. circa 1960


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

'57



> 1957-58 sasebo Japan 1952 Nash Rambler Wagon,


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Carnage in Daytona


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

love this setting


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Elvis in his 507, 1958: 










Elvis loved Cadillacs. He owned dozens, and gave them away as impromptu gifts to strangers frequently: 










Elvis, with producer Hal Wallis, standing with his 300SL roadster while serving in the Army in Germany:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Man.............things just fell apart in a dramatic way back in the day


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

By the looks of that wheel, that's a heavy truck and it still disintigrated on impact. 

Maybe the front axle was made from some of that newfangled steel they used in the Titanic. 

(Yes I see the 1935 license plate but that truck is easily 15 years old in that picture)


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

onebadbug said:


> By the looks of that wheel, that's a heavy truck and it still disintigrated on impact.
> 
> Maybe the front axle was made from some of that newfangled steel they used in the Titanic.
> 
> (Yes I see the 1935 license plate but that truck is easily 15 years old in that picture)


 another shot of that scene


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Tractor made from old Lincoln 










Ouray Cty. Colorado


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> Beatrice Kyle, in high diving outfit, between acts at the Society Circus at Fort Myer, Virginia, for the benefit of the Army Relief Fund, April 25, 1924." In what looks like a marketing tie-in for carny food and old fire engines.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

^ is that a pickle? Some concepts work better in black & white, others...not so well.


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Lumpy's '40 Ford Deluxe with a '62 Plymouth in the background. 

"And He drove them off in his Fury"


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Early sixties at Universal Studios backlot.


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Priscilla led a Cinderella existence. Her every dream became a reality. When he was home, Elvis tried to make up for the time he'd been away; he gave her little presents. 'It was difficult for Elvis to buy for me, and a lot times he would just tell me to get what I wanted, which I liked. He gave me all of the cars that I have had. We started out with a little red Corvair, then a Chevrolet, a Toronado, an Eldorado, and then the Mercedes, a white one, which I drive now'. When she was not driving her own car, Presley chauffeured her in a Lincoln Continental equipped with a little TV and a bar. 'It only served soft drinks, because Elvis doesn't drink or smoke'. She looks puzzled. 'Well, recently I think he has begun to smoke a pipe'. Priscilla was waited upon. 'We had a day cook and a night cook, who prepared simple American food.'


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

bajaboyextra said:


> Early sixties at Universal Studios backlot.


 That looked like a scene from Leave it to Beaver. That picture looks like Wall and Beav.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

I spy a little forn' car 


>


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Maggiolone said:


> I spy a little forn' car


 Is that the Beaver rolling the wheel? Leave It To Beaver was a TV show late 50's/early 60's (on black and white TV sets) 
EDIT for not reading the previous page first. 
Oops....I see I'm not the only old guy here


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

That's a Simca Aronde. My granddad had one and it was a really sweet driving car. Hummed like a honeybee. 

All the backlot scenes are from Leave it to Beaver, the house facades were made for various projects, as early as 1945, and then reassembled in the neighborhood. The entire thing was later disassembled and move to higher ground and reconfigured.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Ed52 said:


> Is that the Beaver rolling the wheel? Leave It To Beaver was a TV show late 50's/early 60's (on black and white TV sets)


 I was blessed as a kid, because, and I'm not exagerrating a bit here, my childhood was thisclose to a replica of Wally and the Beav's. I'm the same age as Jerry Mathers (the Beaver), and watching that show all through my boyhood just affirmed my own life pretty much. I know not everyone in the sixties was so lucky, but it wasn't as uncommon as one might think. It was a pretty darned good time to be a kid in America.


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Eddie Haskell was my hero


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

But Larry Mondello got all the goodies.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

TopDown_ said:


> '57


 The Japanese Kurt Russell?ic:


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like the rumble seat was one of the few things on this car that wasn't touched


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

A shot of Southeast Missouri State College back in 1966

The bug could have easily been the car I was driving at the time.










http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape...souri-state-university/semos-double-standard/


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

hope it's not a repost


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

A looked through a set of old pictures of Oslo, Norway when I discovered this Tatra 600 aka Tatraplan. Never knew that these were sold in Norway. Quite cool imho so I thought I had to share.


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

audifans said:


>


I guess lederhosen aren't just a folk myth....people really did wear them on the street...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

NY ferry


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Great shot of one of my favorite buildings. :thumbup:



TaaT said:


> hope it's not a repost


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I find it strange the upper floors are faced before some of the lower floors. i suppose the steel structure supports it all. I would have figured the exterior stonework was self-supporting, and just anchored to the steel.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> I find it strange the upper floors are faced before some of the lower floors. i suppose the steel structure supports it all. I would have figured the exterior stonework was self-supporting, and just anchored to the steel.


That question was answered in the comments on SHORPY. :thumbup:

http://www.shorpy.com/Flatiron-Building-1902#comment-80150


shorpy said:


> But I still can't understand why the stonework was interrupted between the 4th and 5th floors and continued above. One would think they'd start at the bottom and continue up. There must be a reason.
> 
> _[Only the lower part of the facade is stonework. The top part is terra cotta tiles. They're still working on the bottom (limestone) section. - Dave]_


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

1913 Packard on the way to Mount Hood, Oregon


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

RabbitsKin said:


> I guess lederhosen aren't just a folk myth....people really did wear them on the street...


People did, especially in the Alpine regions through the 70's, especially on holidays and Sundays. Where my mom's side is from in the Italian Alps, this type of folk costume is still worn on holidays and at festivals (by older people...). 

There's a good chance in post-war Europe that this chap in the photo might not have had much else to wear...


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Harvey Hopkins said:


>


Camber was a fad back then too?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Pretty sweet sheet metal.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

1923 Laboratoire racer


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Parnelli Jones


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

'63 Monte Carlo

Victory at the 32nd Monte Carlo Rally, 19 - 26 January 1963: Ewy Rosqvist-von Korff (left) and Ursula Wirth won the ladies’ trophy in a Mercedes-Benz 220 SEb.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Balderdash said:


> A shot of Southeast Missouri State College back in 1966
> 
> The bug could have easily been the car I was driving at the time.
> 
> ...


That one appears to be a '62 or '63. What year was yours and what color was it?


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> That one appears to be a '62 or '63. What year was yours and what color was it?


I am not as adept at identifying the different years. I was under the impression that the black one we had at the time was a '60. Swing axle fun in the corners. I learned how to drive in that thing on an abandoned kart track outside the airport. I could over run the corners and sail off the "road" and not hit anything. Got the basics of braking in emergency situations, what happens in a slide and when you've gone beyond the point of "no return"

The most underpowered thing I've ever driven. Unstoppable in the snow, though.

:thumbup:

Speaking of '60... this always seemed interesting.......as a cop car!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

RabbitsKin said:


> I guess lederhosen aren't just a folk myth....people really did wear them on the street...


my dad grew up near the german border in the early fifties and never wore anything different untill he was ten


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

'58 Chicago

Huron Street


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Camping back in 1927

Studebaker Roadster


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Istanbul

1965


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

lil' thumper said:


>


The year of this photo is probably circa early 1950s. Restoration and collecting of antique cars was in its infancy then. The early-century primitive cars were the first to be appreciated and collected, such a this car, which dates from probably 1903-ish or so. The restorers then were not quite so concerned with absolute detail perfection, and these "old cars" frequently received pretty garish paint jobs, like here. It's interesting that the old gents in the picture probably had first-hand experience with such a machine when it was current, and were giving the younger guy underneath the car some valuable tips. 60 years later now, and those old gents are long gone, along with the experience they possessed. Tempus fugit.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

kasbah said:


> '58 Chicago
> 
> Huron Street


Good Lord, it looks like it could be Detroit of today. Okay, not quite. I don't know Chicago very well. Like any large city, I know it has its ghettos and run down areas. This pic looks like a city in decline.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

if there was anyway i could post up the 3D photos from and old kodak camera i would, some have cars, some have construction photos of neighborhoods


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

You should be able to scan any 3D picture and post it. If it's a slide I've had good luck using a digital camera to take a shot of the slide pressed up against a window with sky or clouds as a background. I have old-tech 3D glasses, so I'd love to see them.:thumbup:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> You should be able to scan any 3D picture and post it. If it's a slide I've had good luck using a digital camera to take a shot of the slide pressed up against a window with sky or clouds as a background. I have old-tech 3D glasses, so I'd love to see them.:thumbup:


 they were actually 2 exact photos taken at 2 different angles, you have to use a special viewing tool to see the photos together in 3D

the camera looks like this


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I misunderstood. That's pretty cool.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> I misunderstood. That's pretty cool.


its pretty kick ass, you dont see any blue or reds in the photos and it looks like your looking at it in real life


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Re: 1958 Chicago



Seabird said:


> This pic looks like a city in decline.


it was. in 1958 most older Americn cities were in decline; "white flight," suburbs!, strip malls...
hence, "urban renewal" in the '60s/70s... then time, economy, gentrification, yadda yadda yadda

/history lesson :beer:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

freedo84gti said:


> its pretty kick ass, you dont see any blue or reds in the photos and it looks like your looking at it in real life


Could you rig something to shoot through the viewer?


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

slirt said:


> Re: 1958 Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose with those older cities that would be the case. I didn't really think urban decline started to occur until the mid-60s and into the 70s. Of course, the southern and western population centers actually started their growth periods at that time. LA, Atlanta, Dallas, Houston, and Denver were beginning to boom in the post-war era.

Chicago always struck me a pretty stable town without the level of boom and bust cycles that cities like NY, Pitt, and Philly seemed to go through.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> Could you rig something to shoot through the viewer?


i have no clue, there at my grandparents house, next time im up there i'll ask if i can bring it home with me


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

To just get a 2D digital image, you could just scan one or the other. Since modern 3D is shot using two cameras, I'm sure there's software you could use to blend the two scans together and make it a digital 3D image viewable with those movie glasses :thumbup:


----------



## feetsies (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Seabird said:


> Good Lord, it looks like it could be Detroit of today. Okay, not quite. I don't know Chicago very well. Like any large city, I know it has its ghettos and run down areas. This pic looks like a city in decline.


No, you definitely don't know Chicago very well.

This is Huron on the old West Side. Back then, that area was blue collar, with a lot of dirty old buildings. These were all torn down in the 90's in that area for cookie-cutter condos. 

At one time, most of Chicago looked like this, even the trendy neighborhoods. Gentrification was non-existent. You went to work and hung out with your neighbors in Chicago in the 50's; you didn't spend money you didn't have on beautification projects. If you wanted a nice house, you saved up and moved to the burbs. 

Real "decline" happened in Chicago in the early 1970's, and that made this 1950's area in the photo look like Beverly Hills.


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

vwlarry said:


> The year of this photo is probably circa early 1950s. Restoration and collecting of antique cars was in its infancy then. The early-century primitive cars were the first to be appreciated and collected, such a this car, which dates from probably 1903-ish or so. The restorers then were not quite so concerned with absolute detail perfection, and these "old cars" frequently received pretty garish paint jobs, like here. It's interesting that the old gents in the picture probably had first-hand experience with such a machine when it was current, and were giving the younger guy underneath the car some valuable tips. 60 years later now, and those old gents are long gone, along with the experience they possessed. Tempus fugit.


Thanks for that perspective, Larry. Some of these are from the Charles Cushman collection. He was a prolific photographer and those shots are from Sept, 1945 (if the tag lines are correct). Readying a 1905 Cadillac for the 50th anniversary of a race according to the notes.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

http://blog.hemmings.com/

Nevada City, California, 1955








Monterey, California, 1968








St. Petersburg, Florida, 1964








Seattle, 1962








Delaware, Ohio, 1956








Columbus, Ohio, 1958








Chicago, 1970


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Another Charles Cushman shot


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

> 1952 Ford in Detroit Michigan During Gas Strike


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

> *Detroit Michigan Davison Expressway around November 1942*
> 
> When I look at pictures from the 1940's like this I can't help but think how America and the world was trying to move forward even in the time of a world war. The auto industry was pretty much stopped to help support the war effort by building tanks, trucks, jeeps, planes or anything else the military might need the next 3 to 4 years. An American Industry that helped win a war and we would never be the same after it was all over.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

Bodacious said:


> Another Charles Cushman shot


This picture has it all. Giants, midgets, clowns, Buicks, tents and a cut-away DC-3.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

> Detroit Area Davison Avenue Around 1941
> 
> This picture is so small town USA, but it's almost the heart of Detroit way back in 1941. Imagine the termoil going on in the world at this time and around the automotive industry with World War II on the Horizon. I have a feeling they had no idea how much the world was about to change, and many probably remember the last World War, which had no number it was just "the war to end all wars".


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

One of my favorite Charles Cushman shots.

Kodachrome goodness really shines here


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Rory Calhoun said:


> One of my favorite Charles Cushman shots.
> 
> Kodachrome goodness really shines here


Virtually every one of the thousands of photographs I shot in my lifetime are Kodachrome slides. Paul Simon wrote his song out of sincere love for this film, as we who loved it listened to his ode to Kodachrome nodded and agreed.  Nothing will ever replace the sheer pleasure of seeing one's Kodachrome pictures for the first time when they came back from the lab. 

Nice Lincoln Zephyr in that shot, too, with metallic paint, no less. Metallic colors were just coming into vogue in the late thirties.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

vwlarry said:


> Virtually every one of the thousands of photographs I shot in my lifetime are Kodachrome slides. Paul Simon wrote his song out of sincere love for this film, as we who loved it listened to his ode to Kodachrome nodded and agreed.  Nothing will ever replace the sheer pleasure of seeing one's Kodachrome pictures for the first time when they came back from the lab.
> 
> Nice Lincoln Zephyr in that shot, too, with metallic paint, no less. Metallic colors were just coming into vogue in the late thirties.


Hey, we can do that with Photoshop, right? Right? 

I think that's my favorite Paul Simon anything, btw. Great, great song.

Also: The Boxer and I am a Rock. :beer:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Downtown Pittsburgh


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

What on Earth do you think is going on here?


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

barry2952 said:


> What on Earth do you think is going on here?



Balancing machinery like that has been around forever... they used to do it with steam traction engines to show the refinement and precision in control, as well as the skill of the operators. They still do them regularly at the "threshing reunions" and other vintage steam shows, and they're great to watch. It's supposedly quite difficult once the water in the boiler starts sloshing back and forth. The last one I went to had different classes for different sizes of "vehicles" (anything self-propelled, basically), and the fastest times would win prizes. :beer: 


Having three vehicles balanced was probably just to add to the thrill for the marketing effect.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

OK, what's the tower and the fence about?


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

barry2952 said:


> OK, what's the tower and the fence about?


Really? With everything in that picture, it is a post and a fence that you're focused on? :laugh:

It was probably done at a fairgrounds somewhere for publicity. 




> David recounted tales of the automotive gatherings his family hosted in New England. "We used to have over one-hundred fifty cars in our large backyard and have a party. They would bring a huge teeter-totter and try to get the cars balanced with no side touching the ground—least angle from flat in shortest time wins. Model Ts were good at that." *Of course, it was the Oldsmobile Curved Dash Runabout that was famous for staging these sorts of exhibitions in period to advertise their maneuverability.*


http://museostradale.com/radnor/piercegreatarrow_1906.htm


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Not a picture, per se. But I still find it has that distinctive mood from the era


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

odd, alien looking thing


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

This "fashion statement" makes no sense to me


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

> New 1946 Fords Fresh off the Assembly Line
> 
> Taken in 1946 at a Ford plant. This would have been the first full production cars after WWII and the Ford plants converted from war time to peace time.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Washington State

Bridge over the Columbia River

(Cushman photo)


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Oklahoma City


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Did anyone else catch the 8 year old looking kid driving a steam tractor in the first vid? Haha.


----------



## goin440 (Nov 1, 2011)

Mom & Dad packing up the race car for the trip home in the Delta88 diesel.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

arethirdytwo said:


> Did anyone else catch the 8 year old looking kid driving a steam tractor in the first vid? Haha.


 I was raised a city boy, but all of my cousins were on farms in NW Indiana and NE Illinois in the sixties, and to a one, when they grew enough to be able to press the clutch pedal (all other controls were hand on tractors, etc), they were driving the farm machinery. Most of them were driving tractors by the time they were about 10 or so as a result. Combines, etc required a little more maturity, though. On family farms, everyone worked.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Probably a repost, but I still like it


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Spent 11 years between MI and IN so I know what you mean. Still get a kick out of it. My farm buddies in college were driving cars before they were riding bikes damn near it. When your family owns a few thousand acres 10 years old plus farm trucks = FUN. 



vwlarry said:


> I was raised a city boy, but all of my cousins were on farms in NW Indiana and NE Illinois in the sixties, and to a one, when they grew enough to be able to press the clutch pedal (all other controls were hand on tractors, etc), they were driving the farm machinery. Most of them were driving tractors by the time they were about 10 or so as a result. Combines, etc required a little more maturity, though. On family farms, everyone worked.


----------



## mikeyworks (Jan 8, 2001)

I love the images in this thread...and while mine aren't exactly "vintage" in the respect that this one is only ~20 years old, I'll share nevertheless. 










(please don't ask why I thought parking across the yard & leaning back against my car was "cool" :banghead::screwy::sly::facepalm: ) 

What I'd be interested in seeing are "before" and "after" shots on some of the city-scapes. With Google Street View, seeing what those areas look like now vs. then would be quite interesting.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't mean to be mean, but unless you're 20, 20 years is not "Vintage".


----------



## mikeyworks (Jan 8, 2001)

barry2952 said:


> Don't mean to be mean, but unless you're 20, 20 years is not "Vintage".


 Barry...trust me, I completely agree. That's me in my 'teen years, so I've added some since then, but I felt bad replying without contributing...let me see if I can remedy that!


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> Don't mean to be mean, but unless you're 20, 20 years is not "Vintage".


 pleated shorts, with a shirt tucked in? 

c'mon, thats lame enough to be vintage! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> Don't mean to be mean, but unless you're 20, 20 years is not "Vintage".


 snort.... oh come on now. 

He did the instagram, instant vintage tones to it and everything . 


:wave:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Back on track


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Husterhoeh Kasern, Pirmasens Germany in the mid 50's, about 30+ years before I got there 










the building to the right of the one in the center was the barracks I stayed in. 

in the mid 60's in the snow...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

And follow-up


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


 Wow. I had to look twice at this one. That looks just like my mother at that time, and she wore the same kind of swimsuit.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

vwlarry said:


> Wow. I had to look twice at this one. That looks just like my mother at that time, and she wore the same kind of swimsuit.


 We need period correct pics of your mom for verification.


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

and to think when I made this thread I thought it would flop...


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> Detroit Area Davison Avenue Around 1941
> 
> This picture is so small town USA, but it's almost the heart of Detroit way back in 1941. Imagine the termoil going on in the world at this time and around the automotive industry with World War II on the Horizon. I have a feeling they had no idea how much the world was about to change, and many probably remember the last World War, which had no number it was just "the war to end all wars".


 Not to be pedantic as I realize it is a US-centric photo and caption, but WWII was already underway and the world had already changed in 1941. The US just hadn't entered the war yet.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

From our perspective it was on the horizon. 

Actually, all the buildings on that street were leveled to make way for the Davison Freeway, I believe the first dug-out expressway in the country. It was built by Henry Ford, at his expense, to get large airplane parts from his Highland Park plant to the assembly point at Willow Run Airport near Ypsilanti, MI. The bridges were built as arches so that there was no center support to obstruct large airplane fuselage and wing assemblies, allowing for clear passage without blocking interactions and constantly raising the mess of overhear wiring typical of the times.


----------



## ToucheTurtle (Feb 21, 2006)

Terandyne said:


>


 
Dat selvage denim.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

kasbah said:


>


 That's BRealistic when he was a child.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mikeyworks said:


> I love the images in this thread...and while mine aren't exactly "vintage" in the respect that this one is only ~20 years old, I'll share nevertheless.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/Mikeyworks/VW General/FH000015.jpg
> 
> ...


 Don't worry, we have a thread for this, too. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...were-cool-Post-old-photos-of-you-and-your-car.

Edit - LOL, I just was just looking through that thread, and this photo was already there.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

Nice picture of the 59 Indy Pace Car. Is the driver telling the lady to "hold onto your hat" before he punches it?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

cgj said:


> Nice picture of the 59 Indy Pace Car. Is the driver telling the lady to "hold onto your hat" before he punches it?


 that would be quite the photo~!


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

> 1957 Wixom Ford Plant
> 
> One of the big problems manufacturers had was not having workers drive the cars they built. Here is a fine example of that this being a Ford plant but not driving the cars you build. In the 90's if you drove a foreign car you could not park the car in the factory parking lot. The picture you see mostly GM cars in a Ford parking lot. When I see all the snow it reminds me why I moved.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Blunderbuss said:


>


 Love this


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Powderkeg said:


> This "fashion statement" makes no sense to me


 At least Cher made up for it. 











> http://theselvedgeyard.wordpress.co...get-screwed-up-from-time-to-time-and-so-am-i/ January, 1975– ’70s Superstar Cher getting into her Ferrari Dino 246 –Image by © Douglas Kirkland/Corbis. Cher’s taste in cars ran a bit more exotic than Gregg Allman’s– she most notably tooled-around in a midnight blue Jensen Interceptor, while he was (and remains) a Corvette guy.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

Powderkeg said:


>


 Is that a Mercedes 300SL?


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Entwerfer des Audis said:


> Is that a Mercedes 300SL?












Very interesting car. 



> While 300SL Gullwings and Roadsters are nitpicked today for minute variations in originality by concours judges and discriminating buyers, this was certainly not the case in the late ’50s and early ’60s. This era saw the cars fall to their lowest values in the 55 year history of the series and repairs were often made with an eye toward expediency rather than maintaining an original configuration, particularly in the racing arena.
> *Many 300SLs were raced vigorously across the country by their owners and when calamity struck whether of a mechanical nature or resulting in folded coachwork, repairs were made that would make today’s 300SL crowd gasp. Crude repairs were often made to quickly get the car back on the grid for the next event*.





> *The Chuck Porter Mercedes-Corvette Special*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Porter driving with a cigar in his mouth


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Windsor Tunnel 

'52


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

A picture above reminded me of just how terrific Jaguar E-Types look with wide-whites. They were marketed heavily with them in the beginning, for good reason. It looks "right" wearing white.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Can anyone date or place this picture. The Continental Mark II came with wide whitewalls. This one has blackballs and different hubcaps.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

The man driving the Cord above is legendary director Cecil B. DeMille. Many Cords went into the hands of the Hollywood community, helped no doubt by the fact that Errett Cord himself had a palatial mansion in Beverly Hills. These people were his friends and neighbors.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Iceland 

1972


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Porter driving with a cigar in his mouth


 Scrap heap racer.... Nice~! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Love the old school racing!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> Can anyone date or place this picture. The Continental Mark II came with wide whitewalls. This one has blackballs and different hubcaps.


 Those look like white walls, just very dirty ones. Picture looks like winter, so maybe... 

Did they come with K-H wires? Maybe this guy had a winter set of wheels? Newest car in the pic looks like the 57 Ford, so Id bet the pic winter of 57 or spring of 58.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I believe that only one car came with wire wheels as a DSO. Someone blew up an original of that picture and those are definitely not whitewalls and not Mark II hubcaps, but you are likely right that the car had a set of winter tires. 

Can you ID the wreck?


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> Can you ID the wreck?


 53 Mercury.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

ya just can't get away from these characters.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

lovely line-up


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

gee.... 

That WAS a nice car


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I think that's a Packard.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> I think that's a Packard.


 Based on the hex hub cap I think it is too.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That was my second thought as the radiator shell was the telltale sign to me.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Campari said:


> Scrap heap racer.... Nice~!


 
Love these shots. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Skyline Drive


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

Lightnin' said:


>


 Why hello there Mr. '39 Plymouth!


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Lightnin' said:


>


  I miss Whimpy's! They had great burgers!


----------



## GrundleJumper (Sep 2, 2010)

Great stuff! :beer:


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Is that Popeye in drag?


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> Is that Popeye in drag?


 snort.... could be


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Are those square(ish) headlights in that Vegas pic?


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> Are those square(ish) headlights in that Vegas pic?


 Yep, lets you know it is a 1939 Plymouth.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> Are those square(ish) headlights in that Vegas pic?


 I'll be darned. Good eye. I'd have never caught that if you hadn't said something. 










and the "regular"


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

evening time


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

VDub2625 said:


> Are those square(ish) headlights in that Vegas pic?


 The carmakers tried a variety of adventurously shaped headlamps in the late thirties. It all came to a halt, though, in 1940, when the industry adopted standardized, sealed-beam 7" round headlamps, which were a technical and safety advance, but blunted the efforts of designers to create the different looks they had the freedom to before that. 

1938 Studebaker's unusual headlamps, for instance: 










One of the strangest headlamps, on one of the strangest front-ends, was that on the Amos Northup-designed "sharknosed" 1939-40 Grahams:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

^Wait... so the past was actually bright and colorful and not monotone/sepia? Unpossible!


----------



## dav1d (Mar 27, 2011)

^ that's an awesome color photo


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

vwlarry said:


> the industry adopted standardized, sealed-beam 7" round headlamps,


 Was this the background for European cars to have those different, generic-looking headlamp units on their US versions instead of the original Euro versions? Or was it just that the parts needed to be DOT stamped and they couldn't be bothered to make model-specific DOT versions, but just picked some generic headlamps?


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Love the Studebakers


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Son said:


> Was this the background for European cars to have those different, generic-looking headlamp units on their US versions instead of the original Euro versions? Or was it just that the parts needed to be DOT stamped and they couldn't be bothered to make model-specific DOT versions, but just picked some generic headlamps?


 For later models, they standardized a beam pattern that was different from the ECE standards, and also (until 1984) required sealed-beam unit headlamps as well. So they had to squeeze the generic sealed beam design in. As to when and how these standards became adopted, I don't know.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Son said:


> Was this the background for European cars to have those different, generic-looking headlamp units on their US versions instead of the original Euro versions? Or was it just that the parts needed to be DOT stamped and they couldn't be bothered to make model-specific DOT versions, but just picked some generic headlamps?


 One has to take this story one step at a time. Firstly, when the General Electric sealed-beam headlamp was developed, tested and then adopted virtually industry-wide in 1940, it was then a major advance in automotive lighting, both in light-power and in durability/reliability, since it was hermetically sealed, and remained stable throughout its lifetime, unlike the theretofore bulb/reflector lighting, which was rapidly becoming inadequate with the steadily increasing speeds that drivers traveled at. 

The DOT did not happen until decades later, and by then the sealed beams in the American marketplace had become de facto standardized by virtue of their universal fitment ability, low cost, reliability, etc. Ease of replacement, low cost to the consumer, and low cost of manufacture must never be ignored. However, as the years passed, technology passed the sealed beam by, and by the 1980s viable alternatives that provided better lighting power with equivalent reliability (although not necessarily the same low cost of replacement/maintenance) entered the scene, and the industry lobbied for changed standards, which they got. The sealed beam died quietly not long afterward.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

American cars could only have two headlights up until 1957, when low and high beams were allowed. That sure changed the "face" of cars, and sometimes not in a good way.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Harold found a way to do some stretching to counter the confining nature of a car interior during the long drives.


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

^^^^^^ That guy has to be dead in that shot....... 

Go "LIKE" this FB page. It has all sorts of good stuff... 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vintage-Automobile-Dealerships-and-Automobilia/280823595287791 



























^^^^^^ For those of you that are Socal locals, looks like Galpin has always done cool stuff at their dealer.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

barry2952 said:


>


 I'm assuming the guy wearing a flower pot on his head wasn't driving.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

vwlarry said:


> I'm assuming the guy wearing a flower pot on his head wasn't driving.


 I'd hate to be doing a wide sweeper and get my pinky caught in that steering wheel support. 

It looks like some kind of chain drive for the tandem steering, but I'll be damned if I can figure out how it works.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Gotta love the cheerleaders! 

 










http://www.capecentralhigh.com/central-high-school/central-snaps-pep-rally/


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

One of these was the Homecoming Queen's car at my school in 1969. 












> The all-new 1966 Lincoln Continental was very popular, and model year production surpassed the 50,000 mark for the first time since the unibodied, center-opening rear door body styling had been introduced back in 1961. To celebrate this achievement, the fifty thousandth car built was assembled with brushed stainless steel body panels for the Lincoln Division. The metal was supplied by Allegheny-Ludlum Steel Corporation of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, which was the same company behind the stainless steel 1936 Fords and the 1960 Ford Thunderbird Hardtops.
> 
> Allegheny-Ludlum ordered two additional stainless steel cars to use for promotions, and they were built at the same time as the fifty thousandth car for Lincoln. All three were Convertibles, and featured a brushed finish on the stainless steel panels. The convertible tops were black on two of the cars, and a dark blue top was fitted to the other. One had a black leather interior, another a dark blue leather interior with individually adjustable front seats and console (this was the one with the dark blue top), and the third a red leather interior. The car with the black top and black leather interior was the 50,000th car, has the 50,000th VIN, and remained with Lincoln-Mercury for years. The other two of course were delivered to Allegheny-Ludlum.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

barry2952 said:


> I'd hate to be doing a wide sweeper and get my pinky caught in that steering wheel support.
> 
> It looks like some kind of chain drive for the tandem steering, but I'll be damned if I can figure out how it works.


 IIRC it was a cable drive w/both wheels moving simultaneously. Hey, found it:


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

2VWatatime said:


> IIRC it was a cable drive w/both wheels moving simultaneously. Hey, found it:


 Nice find! 

And quickly done. 

a few more of the '66 pics


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks like New York 










Chicago


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mikes96GTI said:


>


 :heart:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

is it vwlarry or barry that has a two door lincoln? 

I visited the LeMay Museum this weekend and took some pics of two, thought of yours, and wanted to share


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

US spec 300SL Roadster. URL suggests that the pic is from feb 20 1958


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


 This. 
The best shot yet!!! WOW.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Dorothea Lange


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

I just learned about the "Vert-A-Pac rail cars" from http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2012/06/overloaded-funny-pics.html (last picture). 

Seems like an efficient use of space!


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


 Northern Ireland?


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


 Mr Bean has a very nice FN FAL, which I would love to add to my collection.....


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

mikes96GTI said:


> Mr Bean has a very nice FN FAL, which I would love to add to my collection.....


 Good friend of mine has two, and he's only able to keep them because he had them before all the Canadian legislative mumbo-jumbo. Can't shoot them anywhere, but damn if they aren't nice to fondle!


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

'64 Chicago Auto Show 



















'62


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

Jesarray said:


> '64 Chicago Auto Show


 Everyone is in a Suit and Tie. You won't even see that at a Funeral today.


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

VierSpeed said:


> Good friend of mine has two, and he's only able to keep them because he had them before all the Canadian legislative mumbo-jumbo. Can't shoot them anywhere, but damn if they aren't nice to fondle!


 I have a STG-58.

God bless America.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

mitcompressor said:


>


 Keeper. :beer:


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

>


 I had no idea DKW was still being sold in '64 here. I don't think anyone in Chicago bought one. My city was a solid Buick-Chevy-Olds town back then. Beyond VW, the only other forin' cars people dared to drive here were Opels and "English" Fords.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Vintage Tour de France


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Vietnam 1963


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

rj_shiver said:


> Vintage Tour de France


 Real cycling in that picture. Not that ***** stuff the local wanna-be Lance Armstrong punks do on busy highways around here.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

rj_shiver said:


> Vintage Tour de France


 Cool shot. :thumbup:


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

mikes96GTI said:


> Mr Bean has a very nice FN FAL, which I would love to add to my collection.....


 Mr Bean has a L1A1. God is in the details, or in this case, the unit of measurement.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

Bazooka said:


> Jay Leno's inspiration or whoever came up with the idea (forgot the name)...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

just for fun... great forward roll


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Jesarray said:


> '64 Chicago Auto Show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad took us to the Chicago Auto Show every year in the sixties. I was at this one, at the old McCormick Place (it burned down in 1967, and the Auto Show moved to the Chicago Amphitheatre for several years while the new McPlace was being built). It was so much fun gathering brochures. We brought them home by the hundredweight. :laugh:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

and suddenly the drop in fuel mileage perhaps had a different explanation than just needing a tuneup


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I wonder how people of her generation felt about the automobile. To be a young person (though, back then, your late 20s/early 30s were not considered "young"), so used to the old way of doing things (horse and buggy), and to have this new invention change literally everything. it's how baby boomers must have felt about the computer. Some take to it very well, some don't.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

VDub2625 said:


> I wonder how people of her generation felt about the automobile. To be a young person (though, back then, your late 20s/early 30s were not considered "young"), so used to the old way of doing things (horse and buggy), and to have this new invention change literally everything. it's how baby boomers must have felt about the computer. Some take to it very well, some don't.


Good question, although from what I've learned, the advent of the automobile, and the improved roads it inspired made life for rural people in particular so much easier, more convenient and comfortable that the car was accepted with ease by folks.

...except for the blacksmiths, of course. :laugh:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I had never heard the term before, but there were also "Whitesmiths" that worked with non-ferrous metals.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Certainly things changed for the milkman's rounds with the advent of the automobile.

New Orlean's photos


1903










As well as the grocer's day. 1936


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

> The Nashville Police Department’s armored emergency chase car, a 1935 Buick Model 90 seven-passenger sedan with bulletproof glass able to stop .45 caliber rounds in all windows, steel plates on all sides, fender guards to protect the tires, armored window port to fire from and heavy armor over the grill to protect the radiator.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Lightnin' said:


>



Heh.... there was an article that talked about this car. Said the louvers just deflected the .45 slugs up into the radiator


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Heh.... there was an article that talked about this car. Said the louvers just deflected the .45 slugs up into the radiator


What were they thinking? I would think a shadowbox grill would work better.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

I've often been interested in these early armored variants. Interesting history



> In the 1930s, in response to the growing popularity of the Thompson submachine gun among criminals, armor plating became popular on police cruisers. Between 1933 and 1940, Plymouth *offered armor-plated vehicles for sale to police departments. The most famous was the Kansas City Hot Shot, a 1933 Plymouth purchased by the Kansas City Police Department after the deadly shootout known as the Kansas City Massacre.* Plymouth delivered the basic cars for the conversion into police vehicles to suppliers such as Perfection Windshield or Evans Armored Car of Indianapolis, Federal Laboratories of Pittsburgh and Smart Safety Engineering of Detroit. *Full armor plating added about 750 pounds to the weight of the vehicle*.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

I tried to find an authentic vintage photo of this, the longest running police car in service. Couldn't do it and only a photo of it in a museum. And this nice video. Armored Studebaker President



















> Armor-plated police car bought for riot control. The bullet-proof glass in the windows is over an inch thick, and each window had a closable Tommy gun porthole.





> This special police vehicle was ordered by the city of Canton, Ohio in 1937 to maintain control at the violet street strikes at area mills. *It was in service for more than 50 years without a break down.*
> 
> The car features 10 gauge steel armor throughout the body, 1.125 inch thick bullet-proof window glass wîth opening chromed gun ports and multiply bullet-resistant tires wîth inner liners. It also has a 2-way Motorola Police radio wîth a secondary backup radio system standard. In 1937 the company that custom fitted the armor guaranteed the car to be bullet-proof for any bullets up to 45 caliber gun shots.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Bazooka said:


>


That's the car from the classic Norwegian movie "Flåklypa Grand Prix": 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flåklypa_Grand_Prix

Here's the engine note of it: 





Bazooka said:


>


I think that might be Trondheim, Norway.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Galrot said:


> That's the car from the classic Norwegian movie "Flåklypa Grand Prix":
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flåklypa_Grand_Prix


If it is of any interest; Here's the car race from the movie above. It's actually very well done if I can say so myself. Worth a look! 

http://youtu.be/l1LNGSC5Pvk?t=1h42s

(It's a animated puppet movie from 1975 in case you didn't notice.)


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

^Glasspar


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, the lost two pictures are awesome!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Speed Check


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Innsbruck '59


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have these old family photo of an old racing driver in Bulgaria, taken in the early 70's










And that is the same guy racing in the 30's with the same BMW, plus some bikes:








































































































































And some from the 70's


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

53 Plymouth with a DeSoto grille. Made for the foreign market.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Bodacious said:


>


.... and this is the moment that love of cars really took hold of the young mind


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

bone yard


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Holy crap! That's a great picture!


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

My wife's grandparents:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

This thread has been moving kind slow......

My how Vegas has changed. For better, and worse.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

’27 T roadster powered by a blown ’37 Cord V-8 by Lycoming.

He had to run the engine backwards to get the rear drive to work.


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

TopDown_ said:


> ’27 T roadster powered by a blown ’37 Cord V-8 by Lycoming.
> 
> He had to run the engine backwards to get the rear drive to work.


when not in a hurry off to work, I'm gonna look into this car further. Thanks for ID'ing the engine as I never would have been able too. That thing looks awesome.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

manol2 said:


> My wife's grandparents:


is this in Goff's California???


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

mikes96GTI said:


> when not in a hurry off to work, I'm gonna look into this car further. Thanks for ID'ing the engine as I never would have been able too. That thing looks awesome.














> L to R: unknown, Dean Batchelor ?, unknown,
> Walt Rose, Randy Shinn


Those exhaust manifolds...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

side step over to the Lycoming for a little sound of the engine.


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

.LSinLV. said:


> is this in Goff's California???


No, it's in Mexico, it's a colony


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

OK, that's it!

My favorite thread:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Wheelstand said:


> side step over to the Lycoming for a little sound of the engine.


Thanx for the video; it was fun to listen to an unmuffled Cord V8. As a matter of fact, the only V8 engine Lycoming ever built was the 810's L-head V8 (289 cubic inches). It is regarded as one of the best, if not the best, flathead V8s ever made, also, with very good output characteristics, smooth running and lots of potential for additional power (as witnessed by the quick and easy boost achieved by the cash-strapped Cord company when they supercharged it and picked up 50 extra horsepower). It's just a shame that this fine engine died with the Cord empire, since Lycoming was a Cord-held company, too.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

^ Nicely put, Larry.

Throwback to the turn of the Century here

Christie. First to get a patent on Front Drive


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

^

The Packard Predictor. What a name.



Ghia workers hand beat the body over wooden forms out of sheet metal.

Roll top roof was a necessity just to get in the thing.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Gar Wood, speedboat king - more photos here: http://apps.detroitnews.com/apps/multimedia/gallery.php?id=14531










_Gar Wood, left, and his mechanic Orlin Johnson sit on the Miss America X speed boat on the Detroit River in the 1930s. Without formal education in engineering, Garfield Arthur Wood was a marvel at mechanics. He did more than any other American to develop the speedboat, becoming the first man to go 100 miles an hour on water, and the first to do two miles a minute in a boat. (Detroit News Archives)










Gar Wood drives and Orlin Johnson, his mechanic, enjoy the ride in the Miss America X in July 1932. This seven-and-a-half-ton boat held 300 gallons of gas. It boasted four Packard 12-cylinder motors, was 38 feet long with a 10-foot beam and could go 125 mph. (Detroit News Archives)










Gar Wood, whose hair turned white in the 1950s, was nicknamed "the Gray Fox." The son of an Iowa ferry operator, he was 35 and unknown when he arrived in Detroit in 1935. (Detroit News Archives)










Gar Wood (inset) and boat Gar Junior II in 1921 file photo (Detroit News Archives)










The engine of one of Wood's earlier boats, the Gar Wood VIII, is shown in August 1927. (Detroit News Archives)










Wood drives the Gar Wood VIII in August 1927. (Detroit News Archives)










Gar Wood's residence on the man-made island resort of Grayhaven in 1929. Wood was a wealthy man, and he and his wife had homes in Detroit, Algonac, Georgian Bay, Miami and Honolulu.










In 1931, Wood's Miss America IX (bottom) battles Kaye Don and Miss England II on the Detroit River for the coveted Harnsworth Trophy. Both men crossed the starting line early and were disqualified, but Gar's brother George won the race in the Miss America VIII to keep the trophy in America. (Detroit News Archives)










Gar Wood's airplane in the 1930s. Wood thought that airplane motors had to be more dependable than boat motors, since there was little margin for engine failure in the air. (Detroit News Archives)










This group of officials and drivers at Indianapolis in May 1932 includes judges Edsel Ford, Eddie Rickenbacker, Henry Ford, center, Gar Wood, second from right and Harvey Firestone Sr. (Detroit News Archives)










Gar Wood and his longtime mechanic Orlin Johnson, left, display their teddy bear mascots on Miss America X in September 1932. Wood took the bears with him in every race he ran for 30 years, and they did seem to bring him luck, for he won race after race. (Detroit News Archives)










Wood, left and Johnson hold the bears in 1933. Named Teddy and Bruin, they were decked in racing gear, including miniature cork life preservers. Wood would not race without them, and credited them with saving his and Johnson's lives in a 1928 crash. "They are the captains of my fate," he once said. He kept them until his death. (Detroit News Archives)










Gar Wood's boat works at Algonac in September 1933. Working on engines and boats was the joy of Wood's life. (Detroit News Archives)










This July 24, 1932 photo shows Gar Wood driving and Orlin Johnson, his mechanic, enjoying a ride in the Miss America X. This seven-and-a-half- ton boat held 300 gallons of gas. It boasted four Packard 12- cylinder motors, was 38 feet long with a 10-foot beam and could go 125 mph. (Detroit News Archives)










Wood and Johhnson in Miss America X. The big boat was *powered by four 1800-horsepower, 12-cylinder Packard engines* . The boat smashed the world speed record in 1932, becoming the first to go over two miles a minute. (Detroit News Archives)










Gar Wood and his mechanic Orlin Johnson, on the Miss America X speed boat at rest on the Detroit River. (Detroit News Archives)










The Miss America X goes full speed. (Detroit News Archives)










Wood and his team look at one of the engines on the Miss America X. (Detroit News Archives)










Wood and Johnson in Miss America X, July 24 1932. (Detroit News Archives)










Gar Wood poses with Alvin McAuley after breaking a world speed record in September 1932. (Detroit News Archives)










Mechanics listen to a Gar Wood race in 1933. (Detroit News Archives)










Gar Wood, right, chats with Horace Dodge Jr., center, and speedboat racer Hubert Scott-Paine at a Gold Cup Dinner in August 1933. (Detroit News Archives)










Gar Wood works on a model speedboat with his son Gar Wood Jr. in August 1933. (Imperfections in image are from the original print.) (Detroit News Archives)










Gar Wood in 1959. Wood died at age 90 in Miami in 1971, just a few days before a gigantic civic celebration in his honor was to have been held in Detroit, celebrating the 50th anniversary since his first Harmsworth victory. (Detroit News Archives)_


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Oh man, what I would give just to hear those Packard engines at full chat!!!


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Thank you SO much for the Gar Wood gallery. That is the high point of this entire great thread IMO. That photograph of the group of officials and drivers at IMS in 1932 is INCREDIBLE. I got shivers when I saw it. The photo with Alvan MacCauley is equally impressive. MacCauley, for those unfamiliar with the name, was the president of Packard Motor Car Company from 1916 until 1939, which were the glory years of Packard as an automaker. He was a great leader of a superlative car company.


As an aside, in Champaign, Illinois there is a retirement home called "Gar Wood". I lived in Champaign for some years and always wondered if Wood had anything to do with it such as an endowment or something.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Agreed. We will just never see that kind of achievement in motoring again, amazing. Thank you for that.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Couple of Harry Miller shots




















Miller adjusting a car (in a rather dressed up fashion)


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

barry2952 said:


>


reminds me of my grandmother's couch and all of her living room furniture.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

kasbah said:


> Couple of Harry Miller shots
> 
> 
> 
> Miller adjusting a car (in a rather dressed up fashion)


Harry Miller. Made quite an impact wherever he played a role


----------



## fircrest (Nov 30, 2004)

mikegilbert said:


>




WANT


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

mikegilbert said:


>





fircrest said:


> WANT


I believe that is a '59 model series

Nice... I actually HAD the lil' red wagon (not the same car, of course) that sits up top there. Little hot rod that I put the V8 and all running gear from a '60 into and drove all over the country. Couple summers spent in Yellowstone Park working in the concessions on Lake Thumb and then out to Pasadena from Missouri and back. Fun car. Primitive by today's standards.

I've been waiting a long time to see a picture that is that clear of the little beast.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## the wayfarer (Sep 1, 2005)

Al Capone's car is up for auction 
http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motora...dillac-gunfight-window-auction-171642631.html


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> American cars could only have two headlights up until 1957, when low and high beams were allowed. That sure changed the "face" of cars, and sometimes not in a good way.


 Now that, that is true.


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

barry2952 said:


> American cars could only have two headlights up until 1957, when low and high beams were allowed.


 But Tuckers were made in the 40's


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

They only had two headlights, so they were in compliance. The third was considered a driving light, I believe.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

and some oddball lights along the way


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

TopDown_ said:


> and some oddball lights along the way


 Larry hates those, but they look so nice on a Duesey or an Auburn that I'll forgive the fact that they don't work for ****. 

Look at the length of the hood on that thing.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

What is this? An Imperial? My vintage knowledge is nicht so gut. 


barry2952 said:


>


 Love seeing the guys outside drooling. :laugh:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

1956 Continental Mark II. Only made in 1956 and 1957. There were about $3,000 made. They were the most expensive American car at the time at $10,000. To put things in perspective my parents bought a nice new house in 1956 for $10,000. The Mark II cost what 2 Cadillacs cost.


----------



## fircrest (Nov 30, 2004)

audifans said:


> Nice... I actually HAD the lil' red wagon (not the same car, of course) that sits up top there. Little hot rod that I put the V8 and all running gear from a '60 into and drove all over the country. Couple summers spent in Yellowstone Park working in the concessions on Lake Thumb and then out to Pasadena from Missouri and back. Fun car. Primitive by today's standards.
> 
> I've been waiting a long time to see a picture that is that clear of the little beast.
> 
> Thanks, Mike


 That's awesome! I'd _looooove_ a 2-door Lark Wagon. Oh well, I'm happy with my 4-door sedan


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

somewhere in SoCal... 










The bike on the left is a UL Flathead 80, Center bike VL 74 Flathead, Bike on the right looks to be a early FL 74 Knucklehead.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Vintage car show; 


















Paris 1903 









Paris 1904 









Paris 1905 

















Paris 1907 

















Paris 1908 

















Paris 1910 

























Paris 1913 









Paris 1921 









Paris 1924 

















Paris 1925 - 1926 

























































Berlin 1924 - 1926 

















Berlin 1928 









London 1931 









Paris 1932 









Berlin 1934 









































Berlin 1936 - 1937 - 1938 

































Paris 1935 









London 1937 









Paris 1946 - 1949 

















Paris 1952 










Paris 1954 

























Turin 1954 









Tokyo 1955 









Barcelona 1956 

















London 1955 - 1956 









































Paris 1958 - 1959 

































Amsterdam 1961 









London 1962 

















Paris 1962 









































Geneva 1963 









London 1965 









Paris 1966 

















Brussels 1967 - 1968 

























Paris 1968 

















































Tokyo 1969 - 1970 

















Berlin 1970 

















































Paris 1971 - 1974 - 1975 


































Geneva 1979


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Some awesome additions on this page.:thumbup:


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Wow! Love the old auto show pictures. I love all the cut away cars. :thumbup:


----------



## Gates311 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the Gar Wood history lesson and the Auto Show photos on this page. It's cool to see some of the current Manufacturers at the earliest days of the auto. Also, those Lamborghini girls are a nice touch!


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

From the thread above, obviously. 

What is a _valveless engine_?


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

IC AI said:


> From the thread above, obviously.
> 
> What is a _valveless engine_?


 It probably is referring to an engine with the Knight-patent sleeve-valve system. This video is a good demonstration of how they work. Knight's design was briefly popular with several higher-priced luxury makes in the twenties and early thirties due to the quietness and durability of the engines with sleeve valves. An odd fact about sleeve valve engines is that they actually burn less oil than more as they age, due to the fact that the sleeves lap together more and more closely and allow less and less engine oil to pass into the combustion chamber. Expensive manufacturing costs and low rev capability eventually killed the Knight engine off.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That seems extremely ****ing complicated.


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> That seems extremely ****ing complicated.


 naw, pretty simple, like a spool valved engine.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

vwlarry said:


> It probably is referring to an engine with the Knight-patent sleeve-valve system. This video is a good demonstration of how they work. Knight's design was briefly popular with several higher-priced luxury makes in the twenties and early thirties due to the quietness and durability of the engines with sleeve valves. An odd fact about sleeve valve engines is that they actually burn less oil than more as they age, due to the fact that the sleeves lap together more and more closely and allow less and less engine oil to pass into the combustion chamber. Expensive manufacturing costs and low rev capability eventually killed the Knight engine off.


 A sleeve valved engine was one of the (very many) prototypes for the Beetle. It was discarded for overheating. It's probably safe to say that a sleeve valved engine and air cooling do not a good combination make! :laugh: 

There was a 4 cylinder engine where two cylinders supercharged the other two. I can't say as to specifically what the problem(s) was (were). 

Here's a photo of one of the 2 cylinder engines that was tried. No, it's just a regular 2 cylinder, not as I previously described. I've only seen a particular photo of that supercharged one, and I can't find that now.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

A sleeve-valve engine has fewer parts, so less complicated. 

Here's a picture of an actual sleeve, that I took last year at the Orphan Car Show.


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm always so amazed at the way people are able to come up with things like that. People are brilliant, I'm an idiot.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Chicago 1935


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

kowabonga said:


> Chicago 1935


 Add about 20 years and you're there.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

vwlarry said:


> Add about 20 years and you're there.


 aw, geez. Have I got dislexia or what? :wave: 

so... since I screwed that up royally I'll back up to 1910 and I hope to God this one is actually Chiago. Tag sez Dearborn Street Station


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

I guess they don't call it the "Windy City" for nothing. 

 










1420 W. Norwood 

1963


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

vwlarry said:


> Add about 20 years and you're there.


 I was gonna say judging by the cars.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Son said:


> I was gonna say judging by the cars.


 To be more precise, it's 1953. The movie "The Caddy" was released in August of '53.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't see why people lined up to see Jerry Lewis movies. I especially don't understand why he's become an institution in France. Stupid French.:screwy:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

vwlarry said:


> To be more precise, it's 1953. The movie "The Caddy" was released in August of '53.


 Exactly. Which is where I flipped the '53 into a '35. 

Moving onward and upward from Dean Martin movies now into snowy moods: 

North Avenue pedestrian bridge shot in '56


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Powderkeg said:


> I guess they don't call it the "Windy City" for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've driven down this block many, many times. And there's many, many more cars parked on it now in 2012.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

Maggiolone said:


> I've driven down this block many, many times. And there's many, many more cars parked on it now in 2012.


 Next time stop and take the same picture.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

I always enjoy seeing how people got by back in the day. 

This was a converted stable into a garage.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh the joys of rear drive cars in the snowy upper midwest. 

Yikes! 










South Shore Chicago 1960 

78th street east of yates


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Oh the joys of rear drive cars in the snowy upper midwest.
> 
> Yikes!
> 
> ...


 More likely January of 1967. That's a '65 or later Corvair on the left, and EVERYONE took photos of the Great Blizzard of '67 in Chicagoland. It was one of the landmark events of everyone's lives who went through it, including me.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

vwlarry said:


> More likely January of 1967. That's a '65 or later Corvair on the left, and EVERYONE took photos of the Great Blizzard of '67 in Chicagoland. It was one of the landmark events of everyone's lives who went through it, including me.


 Nice. I guess I should start looking at the cars instead of the photo tag (said circa 1960). You definitely have an affinity for corvair recognition. :thumbup: 
If I'd bothered to look at the Olds on the right, I'd have seen it's a '62. 

Thanks, Larry. And I love historic snow shots. I had no idea that was a landmark event from the first pic. But certainly looks like a wild time. And a veritable car-recognition playground. 














































I also hear you love Kodachrome.  










Some of the photos look rather serene 












> January 1967 blizzard in Elmwood Park, IL.





> At 5:02 a.m. on this date, it began to snow. Nothing remarkable about that. It was January in Chicago, and, besides, 4 inches of snow had been predicted. But it kept snowing, all through this miserable Thursday and into early Friday morning, until it finally stopped at 10:10 a.m. By the end, 23 inches covered Chicago and the suburbs, the largest single snowfall in the city's history.
> 
> Thousands were stranded in offices, in schools, in buses. About *50,000 abandoned cars and 800 Chicago Transit Authority buses littered the streets and expressways*.All most people wanted to do was get home. One woman who worked downtown and lived on the city's North Side--normally a 35-minute commute--spent four hours making the trip.





> Only two days before, the temperature had reached a record 65 degrees.





> it was great to be a child during the Blizzard of '67. There were mountains of snow to play in, and plenty of time to play in them: Schools were closed for several days.






























I can see where shoveling snow could lead to a heart attack.  





































Convenient to have a river to dump the snow into so easily


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm assuming the slotted piece at the rear of the fender is a turn signal. 










Dubbed "the original Porsche" 



> In 1938 with the Berlin Rome road race ahead, Porsche design studio began working on its Type 64 prototype. Its special design using streamlined aluminium body, placing the driver in the middle of the car. With all four wheels covered, front ones using rollers in order to let the steering wheel push it. As a race prototype the Porsche type 64 (VW 60 K 10) had two reserve wheels, one behind, one front. Propelled by a rear engine along the gearbox, like the upcoming Porsche 356 series.
> 
> The engine was a four cylinder developping 40 HP specially mounted for race , using larger valves and twin carburettors. Nearly every pieces of the Porsche Type 64 (VW 60 K 10), from the chassis to smaller one were manufactured with weight saving in mind. Its aerodynamic shape allowed a theorical max speed 180 km/h with a long gear ratio in its most efficient setup.
> 
> ...


----------



## T-Head (Aug 12, 2012)

*The Goodyear Puritan Airship in Washington, D.C.*










The photo shows the Goodyear Puritan mooring to the top of a Goodyear Zeppelin Corp 1929 Buick Bus, at the Washington D.C. Airport on November 23, 1930. You can find the rest of this interesting story on The Old Motor.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

^ all those pics of the Blizzard of '67 are rozaps. And taken from the 1st photos that appear in a Google image search. 

Sorry. 

That was like the Chicago blizzard of 2011. Everyone took pics of snowdrifts (and then put them on Facebook).


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Maggiolone said:


> ^ all those pics of the Blizzard of '67 are rozaps.


 In a thread of this many pages you are gonna get some repeats. 

Big deal. 

Moving on.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Fritz Adam Hermann Opel, "Rocket Fritz" 

1928 

143 mph


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Terandyne said:


> I always enjoy seeing how people got by back in the day.
> 
> This was a converted stable into a garage.


 Mad camber?


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Crunch time~!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Crunch time~!


 Cadillac? Hard to tell. I'm going by the Dagmars and hooded headlights. Can't fully read the script.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

barry2952 said:


> Cadillac? Hard to tell. I'm going by the Dagmars and hooded headlights. Can't fully read the script.


 Seems like it. The photo was also listed in a Caddy pic site as well as the tow truck place I pulled it from. 

Some of these Caddies look interesting


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Harvey Hopkins said:


>


 Rather gaudy.


----------



## T-Head (Aug 12, 2012)

*Built Ford Tough in 1957??*










The scene is at the Ford Motor Companies new “Proving Ground” near Romeo, north of Detroit, MI, during the spring of 1957. The 1957 Ford four door hardtop has just completed a run down a 29 percent grade which is followed by a short level area and is now airborne over a second 17 percent section of roadway which also slopes downward. More details at The Old Motor.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Lil' '39 Crosley. Man, but that is small.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Saw one with a very rare hardtop a week ago Sunday.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

I've got to get together with my buddy and his father and uncle. As kids growing up in the Minneapolis area, they used to go to all of the local dealerships and just take pictures of stuff. They were so fascinated by cars. So there are stacks of photos of brand new cars sitting on dealer lots in the 1950's. We owe it to the car world to scan and archive those babies. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## T-Head (Aug 12, 2012)

*Miss Dangerous Curves 1954*










This is Miss Helen Fleming, 18 of Golden, Colorado, she was chosen to be “Miss Dangerous Curves of 1954″ and she reigned over the Buffalo Bill Mountain hill climb for sports cars on August 7 th. and 8 th. In addition to that press clipping on the back of the photo is a note mentioning Lookout Mountain. It was published in an unknown area newspaper. The car is a Jaguar carrying a very interesting non-standard bumper. The Old Motor press photo.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Camping in 1931: Scottish Highlands



> Glen Coe, a glen in the Highlands of Scotland. It lies in the southern part of the Lochaber committee area of Highland Council, and was formerly part of the county of Argyll. It is often considered one of the most spectacular and beautiful places in Scotland, and is a part of the designated National Scenic Area of Ben Nevis and Glen Coe. The narrow glen shows a grim grandeur. The glen, approaching from the east on the main A82 road, is surrounded by wild and precipitous mountains.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Rambler "bathtub" gets a bath


----------



## terzo (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Mazda Cosmo in Oslo, Norway.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Up to no good.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

"DIM DEM DAM LIGHTS!"

:laugh:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Massive Attack said:


>


Kudos to the one who can ID the make of car in this photo.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

vwlarry said:


> Kudos to the one who can ID the make of car in this photo.


I'll give it a shot (I'm assuming you are wanting the ID of the car he's getting into.)

'51 Pontiac?










or perhaps '50 Pontiac


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Pontiac...well-played sir! 

I always had this strange hatred of that HIDEOUS giant speaker grille on those old Pontiacs when I was a kid. They looked SO dumb! People used to say that Pontiacs were "old fogey cars" because of their silver streak "suspenders" on the hood and trunk, but I always thought that stupid looking HOLE in the dashboard made them fogeymobiles. :laugh:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

vwlarry said:


> People used to say that Pontiacs were "old fogey cars" because of their silver streak "suspenders" on the hood and trunk, but I always thought that stupid looking HOLE in the dashboard made them fogeymobiles. :laugh:



Suspenders... hmm.. I always thought they were the jet trail (I'm not even for sure there were jet liners then) from the plane hood ornament up front.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

In the twenty or so years Pontiac featured "silver streak" trim, they played with it and varied from single, down-the-middle motif to the twin streaks that earned the derisive nickname "suspenders".


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Bygone days


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Old Chrysler Airflow


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

1950's Tehran


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Istanbul '65

Charles Cushman Collection


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

"55


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

poland


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## yurikaze (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's a bunch of pics I found while visiting my parents. They are all from family albums. I'm hoping Vadim can help identify some of the euro cars in the pics.
(I mean besides the E-type and MGB GT of course.)

























































Ronald Reagan:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Will do when I get to a real PC. I see a Velorex, at least one Wartburg, a Trabant, a Lada 2102, a Volga and a bunch of Fiats.

Also, at least two of those were taken in East Berlin, it seems .

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

That's quite a treasure trove of family shots. ^


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

yurikaze said:


> Here's a bunch of pics I found while visiting my parents. They are all from family albums. I'm hoping Vadim can help identify some of the euro cars in the pics.
> (I mean besides the E-type and MGB GT of course.)


That's absolutely identical to the '86 9000 turbo I drove for several years. Same colors, spec and everything.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Sydney

'60's


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Southside Plaza

Richmond, Va. 1958


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

^^ Que es esto? Those are rad shots!


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Istanbul '65
> Charles Cushman Collection


All I hear in my head is: "Put it in H"










:laugh:


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

>


I can tell this is Italy because they don't believe in lanes


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Der Audidude said:


> ^^ Que es esto? Those are rad shots!


It's the Bertone-designed 1970 Stratos Zero. The shots are probably taken while Nuccio Bertone drove it to Lancia HQ in an attempt to convince the Lancia bosses to produce a road version of it.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

vwlarry said:


> Thank you SO much for the Gar Wood gallery. That is the high point of this entire great thread IMO.


Seconded. Super cool. I spent an hour on Wikipedia after going through it learning more about the guy and boat racing in that period in general.

Most excellent.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

1960 Tour de France












> The Tour de France in the mid 1960′s were dominated by the French cyclist Jacques Anquetil. In 1964, Anquetil became the first rider to win five Tours, but not without difficulty. During that year’s tour, Anquetil spent the rest day at a lamb barbecue and was initially unable to keep up with his competitors during the next day’s stage. Anquetil’s team director, however, gave him a bottle of champagne to help with his indigestion, and he caught back up to the other racers.


And the girls.....they are throwing tacks onto the roadway???


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

> Dr. Evlyn Farris and her Electric Car in 1919
> 
> Her grandson Haig (we work together at D-Wave) sent me this knowing my interest in EVs. He found it preparing for his family's first reunion of 131 descendants. Can anyone identify the vehicle?
> 
> ...


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Ann Arbor 

1944


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

June '68 flood. Ann Arbor


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

>


 This is obviously a wedding, but I'm amazed at finally seeing a photo of an import-spec Minor here in the U.S when it was new.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

mitcompressor said:


> June '68 flood. Ann Arbor


 The Huron River cuts right through town. That's one of the reasons you have to be a little insane to drive there. I think there are more one-way streets per capita than any place I've ever been. I won't go there without a Garmin.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

On the way to a race. Washington, D.C. street photo 

1915 












strange story 



> These cars are not racing the ninety-miles to York—they are traveling there to participate in the July 5, 1915 series of five-mile races on the York half-mile dirt track. Nearly all of the contestants were from the Washington D. C. area, and had been expressly invited by the York Motor Club, under whose auspices the meet was held. While BradL is correct in his assessment of the AAA, this particular event was not sanctioned by them.* In fact, the event was being held for the Washington drivers who had been suspended by the AAA on June 18 for driving in another non-sanctioned race at the York track on the previous Memorial Day. *Irvin Barber and Don Moore—along with their cars—were "disqualified and suspended" for one year, and six other drivers who were not AAA members were placed on the ineligible list for a similar length of time. Although they were not named on the list of ineligible non-members, Walter Smith and Milo Burbage didn't join the AAA until the first available date after the ban was lifted on June 1, 1916. At the time Smith was still recovering from a self-inflicted gunshot wound received in February, 1916 in a suicide attempt.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

One of the racers in that photo 












> bright red 90-hp Carter Brothers-built 1914 Eye-See-Bee (ICB) Washington-based race car (and below is a shot of it in racing trim two months later at the Benning race track in Maryland, just outside of Washington):
> 
> 
> When the car was first built in the spring 1914, it was shipped to Indianapolis to participate in the Memorial Day 500-mile race as the "Washington Special" (with Batavia tires furnished by Donohoe). Backed by a wealthy New York broker, the car was to be driven by Mel Stringer, with Barber as relief driver. Although they could hit 90 mph on the straightaways, their 77.680 mph qualification lap wasn't good enough to land them a spot in the starting lineup.
> ...


 










another race


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

I always like the old Yellowstone pics. 
I used to work out there in the 70's. 

I've seen people lose their doors getting ripped off, their shirts ripped off, cameras......you guessed it. Ripped right off their everloving necks!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Things were different back then. 












> June 1940. Washington, D.C. "***** driver asleep under a truck. There are no sleeping accommodations for ******* at this service station on U.S. 1." Photo by Jack Delano for the Farm Security Administration.


----------



## urbanrocketeer (Aug 17, 2012)

TopDown_ said:


>


 Somewhat ironic that "frueh auf" when part of the German phrase "Ich stehe frueh auf" means "I rise/get up early".


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Probably shown already, but I kinda like the idea of Ol' Henry wacking one of his cars with an ax. 












> Henry Ford, the father of the automobile, began experimenting with alternative materials as far back as the 1910s, but it was in 1941 when he would unveil a truly different car. At a Michigan community festival, Ford displayed a vehicle made of resin-tempered hemp fibre, a compound so strong Ford once reportedly struck it with a sledgehammer to display its resilience.

























 


> “Why use up the forests which were centuries in the making and the mines which required ages to lay down, if we can get the equivalent of forest and mineral products in the annual growth of the hemp fields?” – Henry Ford


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Powderkeg said:


> On the way to a race. Washington, D.C. street photo
> 
> 1915
> 
> ...


 Shake and bake, Cecil. Shake, and bake.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Didn't Ford also make a car from soybeans?


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Paving over the bricks 

Ann Arbor 

'51


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

'48 Huth Cadillac 





















> One of my favorite interviews was with Gerry Huth, who started Hollywood Plastics with Bill Campbell (fiberglass cars and boats), but is best known for his company, Huth Mufflers, and the bending equipment he designed and built in the 1950s. Gerry built one of my favorite cars from the 1940s, the 1948 Huth Custom Cadillac, pictured above. I interviewed Gerry about this sport custom, and was curious about why he built it. “I built it to attract attention to our muffler business, which was much more like a speed shop than what you think of a muffler shop today,” he said. “People were fascinated by the new designs of cars right after World War II and crowds would gather at our shop to watch the progress. It was a lot of work, but worth the effort – just once, though. It took me over a year to build that car! I built cars before the Custom Cadillac, but that one was my last.”
> 
> I asked Gerry what shows he took his Custom Cadillac to. He burst out laughing and said, “Geoff, there weren’t any shows back then to take cars to. That didn’t start until later.” Indeed, the first car show of significance was the Hot Rod Exposition in 1948. The Huth Cadillac, by the way, has been missing since 1950, so if anybody knows where it is, we’d like to hear from you.


 http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/tag/coachcraft/


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

Actually not vintage, but I don't care.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Agreed! Love the fact that he designed the modern day garbage truck. 




Wanganrunner said:


> Seconded. Super cool. I spent an hour on Wikipedia after going through it learning more about the guy and boat racing in that period in general.
> 
> Most excellent.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Some Kodachrome goodness:



> Oregon Governor Tom Mccall Takes Delivery of a Smaller Car with Better Gas Mileage as His Official Auto


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

1940's era stuff


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Schümey said:


> Actually not vintage, but I don't care.


Love this!


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

_Kmart Store Opening_









_Kmart - First Store in Garden City, Michigan_









_Kmart file photo._









_Kmart file photo of grand opening om South Carolina._









_Undated file photo of the grocery aisle of a Kmart._









_Undated file photo of telescopes for sale at a Kmart._









_Undated file photo of dolls for sale at a Kmart._









_The service desk in an undated file photo of Kmart._









_Exterior of Kmart._









_Kmart Checkout & Deli._









_Kmart file photo._









_Clothing section at a Kmart._









_Joseph Antonini retired as chairman and CEO of Kmart Corporation._









_Kmart Interior_









_Jaclyn Smith Holiday Collection at Kmart._









_Big K Store Logo_









_Super K store logo_









_This Nov. 9, 2011 file photo, shows signs at a Kmart store, in New York._

Source: http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/...70807&Ref=PH&Item=0&odyssey=mod|mostpopphotos


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

no crash helmet.... no roll bar


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Targa 1960


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Those K-mart photos got to be a bit much during the end. Some things should just stay in the past and never return.

In other news, apparently John Lennon worked as a VW tech during his "long weekend" from Yoko:



>


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Nice to see different perspectives of the same "event"


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

48-49 ferrari 166 M

Luigi Chinetti










More '49 Ferrari










Franco Cortese

When men were men and everyone smoked like a chimney


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)




----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

How you think you look:








How you actually look:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Up in Canada


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Maggiolone said:


> Those K-mart photos got to be a bit much during the end. Some things should just stay in the past and never return.


:laugh: There are a couple K-marts near me that still give off that '60s/'70s vibe inside. It's a bit eerie. I went looking for photos of one of them, and the photo comments amusingly gushed about the store's recent remodeling.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

The one near where I live is the same inside as it was when I was a kid, and I assume for many years before that. The only remodelling they've done is when the (really crappy) mall remodelled the exterior in the early 90s (teal!), and their logo change. 

BTW the mall I'm talking about (Harbor Mall) is apparently the only place in the country where a K-Mart and Wal-Mart coexist in the same building.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

Hope this isn't your mom, Yurikaze.....


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Big...... meet little.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

And little is light


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

'80s Norway.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*Woodward Avenue: The early years* 









_Woodward Avenue between Six and Seven Mile in 1908. The next year *the first mile of concrete highway in the U.S. was laid here*. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The same stretch of Woodward between Six and Seven Mile is shown paved in 1909. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Woodward Avenue and its surroundings have gone through many transformations over the years. Here, people attend the presentation of colors for the 1st Michigan Infantry at its departure for the Civil War on May 11, 1861, at Campus Martius. Andrews Rail Road Hotel and Marcus Stevens & Co. are in the background. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The street was named after Judge Augustus B. Woodward, shown here in a cartoon by a contemporary caricaturist. Woodward, architect of Detroit's street plan after a fire nearly destroyed the town in 1805, insisted the road was not named in his honor but simply because it "ran towards the woods." (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_A photography studio on Woodward in 1878. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The Frank Hecker house at Woodward and Ferry was completed in 1890. It was designed by architect Louis Kamper and was based on the Chateau de Chenonceaux near Tours, France. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The Grand Army of the Republic convention parade passes Campus Martius in front of city hall on Aug. 4, 1891. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Horses pull a streetcar down Woodward at Campus Martius, circa 1885. One of Detroit's original streetcar lines ran along Woodward. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Birmingham was one of the Detroit area's original streetcar suburbs. This is the corner of Woodward and Maple in 1895. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Woodward Avenue in downtown Detroit, 1897. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Hazen Pingree's home on the east side of Woodward, just north of Warren, circa 1900. A daughter, Hazel Pingree, is on the pony. Hazen Pingree served four terms as mayor of Detroit in the late 19th century before being elected governor of Michigan. He died in 1901 at the age of 60. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The ferry landing at the foot of Woodward in 1900. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_A boy with a pail on a flooded Woodward where the Ford assembly plant would later be built, circa 1900. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_People walk along a rainy Woodward Avenue at the turn of the 20th century. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_It was the custom in turn-of-the-century Detroit to parade fashions along Piety Hill, a short stretch of Woodward lined with churches. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The David Whitney home, left, and the Detroit Athletic Club on Woodward in August 1905. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_An electric rail car passes the original Highland Park Presbyterian Church on Woodward in 1905. Real estate investors promoted the extension of rail transportation from Detroit to the village of Highland Park to encourage land sales along the streetcar lines. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The Highland Park Hotel, left, and the dance hall in 1905. The land was later cleared for the Ford Motor Co. assembly plant. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Looking south on Woodward at Cadillac Square in 1909. The Ponchartrain Hotel is on the left. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_A circus parade on Woodward at Campus Martius on June 16, 1910. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The circus parade on Woodward at Campus Martius on June 16, 1910. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The new automobiles posed a danger on Woodward in 1911. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Toddlers were awarded ribbons in a Michigan State Fair contest, circa 1912. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Model T bodies were skidded down a wooden ramp and lowered onto the chassis in 1913 at the final assembly line at Ford's Highland Park plant. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Denatured alcohol for radiators was sold on Woodward and High in 1915. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Roadwork along Woodward in 1915. All 27 miles of Woodward were paved in 1916 and in 1919 the three-color traffic light appeared on the thoroughfare. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_More pavement is added to Woodward in 1916. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Crowds turn out on Woodward in 1916 to warch "the human fly." (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The Labor Day parade on Woodward, 1916. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The Majestic Building, circa 1917. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Storefronts on Woodward, 1917. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_500,000 spectators turned out for a parade of World War I draftees on Sept. 18, 1917. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_U.S. soldiers from Camp Custer near Battle Creek parade past City Hall to urge army enlistment at the recruiting station, 221 Woodward, and the purchase of war bonds, circa 1917. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Detroiters on Woodward celebrated the end of World World I in Europe on May 8, 1918. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Campus Martius is packed on Armistice Day, Nov. 1, 1918. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Homecoming for the 32nd Division (Red Arrow) troops on May 12, 1919. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The first McGregor Public Library on Woodward, circa 1918. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_St. Benedict's Catholic Church on Church Street off Woodward was founded in 1915. It is considered one of the historic buildlings in Highland Park, along with McGregor Library and the Ford plant on Manchester. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_A policeman directs traffic from a "crow's nest" tower on Woodward, 1920. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_People walk past ice-covered trees and statuary in Grand Circus Park on a rainy afternoon in April 1922. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Workers outside the Ford assembly plant in Highland Park, October 1922. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_A traffic tower on Woodward downtown, circa 1925. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Orchestra Hall became the Paradise Theatre, circa 1925. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The State Theater, circa 1927. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The ornate interior of the State Theater, circa 1926. (Detroit News Archives _ 









_The original Shrine of the Little Flower Church at Woodward and 12 Mile in Royal Oak, circa 1926. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The Central Woodward Christian Church at Woodward and Josephine, south of Chicago, was dedicated Oct. 14, 1928. Little Rock Baptist Church bought the building in 1978 and the Central Christian congregation moved to Troy. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_The Knights Templar formed a Passion Cross when they marched on Woodward on July 17, 1928. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_Passengers board a Woodward coach on Nov. 26, 1928. (Detroit News Archives) _ 









_A Woodward streetcar heads for Royal Oa, circa 1930. (Detroit News Archives) _


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That last picture is amazing. 30 years after that last trolly picture was taken I'd regularly ride the last trolly in Detroit, right down the middle of Michigan Avenue from my grandfather's clothing store at Michigan and Junction, near Tiger Stadium. My grandmother would take me to Hudson's Department Store, the largest in the world, at the time, at a million square feet. We'd have lunch at the cafeteria and stop at the Vernor's soda fountain and then ride the trolly back to his store. My job was to fold the shirts back up along their creases and put the pins back in and put them back in their plastic wrapper, like they hadn't been tried on. For that task I was paid in real silver dollars, which I still have. When I worked at his store as a teenager he had me clean out his basement storage room. I found boxes and boxes of wild '40s ties, some rather naughty. Ever the entrepreneur, I took them to high school and sold them to hippies for head bands and belts. 

Those pictures dredged up some good memories, thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

Good stuff guys. I do call BS on this though. No way a 914 is going to pull this boat, let alone put it in the water or get it out, possibly rusting away before its cleared the sand.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank you for the amazing pics/history of Detroit.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

germanblake said:


> Thank you for the amazing pics/history of Detroit.


 No problem...and that is just one street


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Electric Subaru Sambar



Miami Florida. 1980 said:


> General Telephone company is shown receiving the first three of 25 vans in cooperation with the US Department of Energy. Each van is equipped with 18 storage batteries, and has a cruising range of 50 miles @ 50mph


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Just for fun


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

heh'

The Woodill Wildfire (fiberglass creation)






15 made by a Dodge Dealer in Downey

couple hundred kits


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Boys just playin' around here.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

lil' thumper said:


>


Which car is the one in the front?


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like a Cisitalia.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

All from 1956:









Paris


















Elvis









Brigitte Bardot









Ampex VRX-1000 - The First Commercial Videotape Recorder in 1956









*5MB* Hard Disk in 1956


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

mikes96GTI said:


>


What is this sexy beast of a machine? Any more pictures of it?


*edit* Answered my own question - it's a Ford Mach 2 concept. Reminds me of the Opel GT, just bigger.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I grew up on the edge of the Mississippi. (4 blocks to the right and up on a bluff for a nice view over across the river and into Illinois). Cape Girardeau, Missouri had a lot of these boats going up and down and at the time you could just easily drive right on down onto the banks.




























Ken Steinhoff photo

Link to all his photos from the era:

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Photos of Cape remind me of the mosquito fogging that used to go off the back of a truck












> Spraying cost about $80 a day. The city spent $1,400 in 1966 and was projected to spend $2,500 in 1967. Russell Matzen, health officer, said, “I think the spraying is helping out a lot. Believe it or not, there are actually places in town where people can sit outside without swatting.”
> 
> The spray from the fogger is harmless, Matzen assured, unless it is breathed for a prolonged time. He warned parents, though, not to allow their children to play or ride bicycles near the foggers because motorists may not see them.














> The St. Louis Post-Dispatch reported that city was launching an all-out assault against “perhaps the heaviest plague of mosquitoes in 15 years.” Crews spreading larvacide there *were run out by the insects and had to return with fogging equipment “just to even up the fight.”*


----------



## dak125 (Apr 7, 2005)

PlatinumGLS said:


> No problem...and that is just one street


x2, thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Kind of odd to look at a small town SAAB sign now. Southeast Missouri did have a few "oddballs" now and then. 

And, of course, the contrast with the big Olds boat versus the Volvo just reminds me of how large these cars were back then.




























Some of the series from Ken Steinhoff photographs:

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

The vintage Saab dealer is epic!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

50 years ago '62 

The Columbus Day Storm




> Fifty years ago, the most powerful Pacific Northwest weather event in modern history raked stretches of California, Oregon, Washington and British Columbia.
> 
> The storm killed about 50 people, including three in Vancouver. About 70 people were treated at two local hospitals over the weekend for storm-related injuries .
> 
> *Gusts of 170 mph were reported along the Oregon Coast,* and some people around the Northwest were without power for weeks.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Portland




























seattle


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Love this!


 I don't love this.. Please don't quote 10 photos.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Balderdash said:


> Some of the series from Ken Steinhoff photographs:
> 
> http://www.capecentralhigh.com/


Steinhoff shooting during a traffic stop involving armed robbery suspects. The trooper heads his way:


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GahannaKid said:


> What is this sexy beast of a machine? Any more pictures of it?
> 
> 
> *edit* Answered my own question - it's a Ford Mach 2 concept. Reminds me of the Opel GT, just bigger.


I really like that concept.

Dang hard to find pictures of it on the net... must have been destroyed long ago.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Sleek....
























1970 version


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

'57










Banff










Olds


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

V. nice set of photos, Powderkeg. I love the looks of 1956 Oldsmobiles, and the '54 Chevy on the American open road is v. evocative. 

BTW, Kodachrome rules. It always will.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for that perspective, Larry:

Some more color:




























Chick Magnet


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

The "Flying A"

Reno


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Beginning of the Yacht Race



> Start of the Sydney-Hobart Yacht Race, 1971
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

http://blog.hemmings.com/

Southern California, circa 1980

















Philadelphia, 1977









Austin, Texas, 1956


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

> How are they in rough water?
> They have a freeboard of 21" with the top and windows down. Upon rolling up the windows and pulling up the top you have a very sea worthy car. Two Amphicars successfully crossed the English channel in 20' seas and gale force winds!


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

While not a vintage photo, I was lucky enough to see an amphibicar in person.










Vintage photos from my home town:










This one will appeal to the MCM fans:









Horizon Hills model home in 1962:










Same area but 1929:









It's funny that I now live in Dallas. The Cowboys practiced for years around the corner from the house I grew up. Tom Landry is supposed to be second from left in this photo:









This one is captioned:Frogeye Austin Healey Sprite runs the slalom. News Chronicle caption glued to reverse of photo, "El Conejo sports car club is sponsoring a sports car slalom On the Jungleland site."










Thousand Oaks Blvd 1938:









Last one for now.
Caption: Motocross race at Albertson Ranch movie set, about 1967.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

"Breakdown Lane.... 1919 style"


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Indonesia?


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Paris:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

> 1965 Puyallup WA, three-wheeler club


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Danville, Vermont 1959


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Indonesia?















> Jowett Javelin - 1952 Monte - Frank & Lola Grounds & Jack Hay


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Potholes and road deterioration.... perplexing motorists for long time.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

allard prototype


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Alan491 said:


> More at Shorpy.com; probably the most amazing website of high resolution vintage images I've ever found.


yep.. but you have to host them~ not hot link them.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Indy 1933 Flooding


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

5th Ave. Pittsuburgh

circa 1908


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Danville, Vermont 1959


The great thing about Vermont is that it doesn't change much. :laugh:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Danv...=6WxgLemCmesCdYFZsNvesA&cbp=12,284.41,,0,7.21

They added a side road, the house is gone, and the railroad tracks are gone, but that building on the right is still there and looks the same.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Tornado

Xenia, Ohio

April 3, 1974


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

> Elkes Pontiac Co., a gas station located at 1101 Florida Ave. in Tampa on October 2, 1953.


Inside shot


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Somewhere in Dallas


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Buick repair shop somewhere in Dallas


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Limo service to the (locally) famous Lido hotel in Dallas in the 50's


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

1920's Dallas traffic jam


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Opels go on sale at Grand Buick in Dallas (circa 1963? maybe?)


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Jack In The Box drive through, 1972


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Dallas Fair Park lagoon


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Ok I'm done for now


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

1946 Brooklyn



unknown below


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

TopDown_ said:


> yep.. but you have to host them~ not hot link them.


You know how I can tell this photo is really old?

They're paying 3% on savings.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Los Angeles










Rochester, NY


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


>


Trublproof Tires


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

^^^^ It's the original Tweel!!


----------



## Jerico007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Loving these pics!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

> Daimler Tower Wagon AK 2809 Bradford City Tramways


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Toledo, Ohio

1909 

Summit St


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

80's style...


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

November 23-27

Great Thanksgiving Storm 1950

Massillioni, Ohio



















Blizzard quality


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

> Streetcars can run in the snow. Toronto, which operates the largest streetcar network in North America, averages 52 inches of snowfall a year—considerably more than Cincinnati.
> 
> In the past, many cities attached plows to their streetcars and used them to clear the streets.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Indonesia?


nope, somewhere in Africa
this is Indonesia


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Cleveland, 1950 Blizzard












> Cars stuck on East 38th on Nov. 26, 1950, looking north from Woodland.














> Snow shovelers on Prospect Ave. near East 40th on Nov. 26, 1950.














> Cars are stranded along what was then Memorial Shoreway NE by the Thanksgiving 1950 snowstorm. The two men at left are Indiana tourists stuck on the road. The old Cleveland Stadium is in the background.























> About 70 men along West 136th north of Lorain Ave. "held a 'block party' Saturday [during the 1950 Thanksgiving weekend] and in three and a half hours had cleared their street. Only one able-bodied 'guest' was reported to have declined the invitation. Albert A. Andrews, 3467 West 136th Street, who got up the party, took the picture." It appears Andrews was a Plain Dealer editor.














> Superior Avenue, looking west from East 17th, after the Thanksgiving weekend snowstorm of 1950


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

> A 1959 Sever-2 snowmobile, based on the Pobeda car. Oh yeah, and it's powered by an Al-14 radial aircraft engine!


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

^^^ LOL looks perfectly safe.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

The pictures of the old dealerships are awesome


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Sharon494 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll post more when it hits page 2 so browsers don't crash from all the pics


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

fukkers


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sharon494 said:


> I'll post more when it hits page 2 so browsers don't crash from all the pics


Try hosting the pictures on Flickr or Photobucket.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

kasbah said:


>


Wow.

This is the first photo I've seen of an American Bianchina when new. Both the driver and car are stunning.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

330iZHP said:


> fukkers


mehhh,,, at those time hunting for exotic animal are considerate normal.
quote from the picture _This picture was taken in the late 30's in the former Dutch Indies (now Indonesia). Occasionally a hunting safari was organized for the Dutch rulers. These safaris were also a kind of recreation for the local servants. Yet even in those days this fun was of dubious nature. At the end of the hunt the helpers posed with the game. Apparently the Dutchmen didn’t want to see themselves back on the pictures.
Black & white picture - found on www.mijnoudeauto.nl - colorized_


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Hino Contessa










_The Hino Contessa was both a coupé and a sedan built largely from the 1947-1961 Renault 4CV powertrain under license to Hino Motors. It replaced the Hino Renault, which was the Renault 4CV manufactured by Hino for Japan. _


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

^ nice


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

mhjett said:


>


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

El Catalina





















as found:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Columbus, Indiana 1950


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

heh....


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

330iZHP said:


> fukkers


Agreed. Everyone knows you put the tiger in the tank.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

I always did like the pink Tiger:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Powderkeg said:


> I always did like the pink Tiger:


Hell yeah. I don't even mind the ridiculous pink lipstick! :laugh:

I would've thought it was an Alpine, but I can clearly read "Tiger" on the fender script. :beer:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


A DeSoto with (likely) Fluid-Drive transmission pulling a travel trailer. These folks were obviously NOT in a hurry to get where they were going. :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

vwlarry said:


> A DeSoto with (likely) Fluid-Drive transmission pulling a travel trailer. These folks were obviously NOT in a hurry to get where they were going. :laugh:


Judging by the color shift of that front fender they weren't careful drivers, either!


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Air and water do mix said:


> Judging by the color shift of that front fender they weren't careful drivers, either!


Back from the days when body shops could NEVER match the colors perfectly. I remember those well. If your car got into a fender-bender and you were a perfectionist, you were SCROOOOOOD. :laugh:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Air and water do mix said:


> Hell yeah. I don't even mind the ridiculous pink lipstick! :laugh:
> 
> I would've thought it was an Alpine, but I can clearly read "Tiger" on the fender script. :beer:


Well it IS an Alpine, so you are correct. It's just that Carol Shelby and Ken Miles were given some extra cash to stuff a Ford 260 V8 in it for muscular push (hence the name "Tiger"). Their prototypes led to incorporating the version as a production model. Short production run but fun nonetheless.













> Richard R. Hovis set about changing its image, using the recent success of the Shelby Cobra as a guide. He and Rootes' Western Service Manager Walter McKenzie measured up several V8 engines and determined that Ford's new 164 hp (122 kW) 260 cu in (4.3 L) Windsor V8 engine would fit nicely between the frame rails.
> Sunbeam asked Carroll Shelby to produce one functional prototype on a budget of $10,000. Shelby's prototype was designed by Richard R. Hovis, and fabricated by Shelby employee George Boskoff, and the result was judged to be good enough to send to England for production evaluation.
> Seeking reassurance everything would fit, a second Series 2 Alpine was handed to Ken Miles. A talented racer and fabricator in his own right, Miles had just been employed by Shelby American. Using his own shop facilities, he managed to install a 260 cu.in. V8 and two-speed automatic into the Alpine in less than a week, at a total cost of $600.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

The Sunbeam Tiger was fairly popular, but ultimately doomed, when Chrysler Corporation acquired the Rootes Group. Mopar was understandably a little bit uncomfortable building and marketing a car with a Ford driveline, so the Tiger was euthanized prematurely.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Another shot from Cape Girardeau and Ken Steinhoff, photographer. High School Shop. 1966 or so:










The above shot caught my eye as the Studebaker in the back upper right corner could easily have been the one I was tearing apart at the time to pull it's V8 drivetrain from and stuff into a '59 Stude fire engine red wagon. Fun project. (and no it's not the same car) I was doing all my work in a carport at my parent's house. (using a swingset and a come-along for a makeshift hoist) I would have delighted in having an honest to god garage with overhead hoist to use. 










link to Steinhoff's work:

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/central-high-school/auto-shop-class/


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

vwlarry said:


> The Sunbeam Tiger was fairly popular, but ultimately doomed, when Chrysler Corporation acquired the Rootes Group. Mopar was understandably a little bit uncomfortable building and marketing a car with a Ford driveline, so the Tiger was euthanized prematurely.


Thanks, Larry. Chrysler really couldn't use one of their own motors in the Tiger. The distributor was at the back and would have hit the firewall.



> Production of the Tiger only lasted from 1964 until Chrysler purchased Rootes in June 1967. Chrysler could not be expected to sell a car with a Ford engine, but had no suitable replacement of its own: Chrysler's small-block V8 engines had the distributor positioned at the rear of the engine, unlike the front-mounted distributor of the Ford V8; their big-block V8 had a front-mounted distributor but was significantly larger. It was impossible to fit either into the Sunbeam engine bay without major and expensive revisions, thus the Tiger was cancelled.
> The Tiger was arguably more practical and commercially successful than the AC Cobra that inspired it, but its road and track performance was inferior. It did however increase the sporting cachet of the Sunbeam brand.[3]


Cary Grant got the first one made.










even without the V8, the cars were "tossable"


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Dutch Darrin and the 1954 Frazier Darrin Prototype


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Tampa


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

"family drive"


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Bazooka said:


>


Begging for a caption. There's gotta be a kitchen joke in there somewhere, I'm not fast enough. :laugh:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

rj_shiver said:


>


Asian taxi cab driver with blue tooth, check.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


A scooter with a motorized propeller! What'll they think of next!?

(It's sorta sad that the cute girl in the photo is probably in a nursing home now....)


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Massive Attack said:


> Well it IS an Alpine, so you are correct. It's just that Carol Shelby and Ken Miles were given some extra cash to stuff a Ford 260 V8 in it for muscular push (hence the name "Tiger"). Their prototypes led to incorporating the version as a production model. Short production run but fun nonetheless.


That I knew. :beer:



vwlarry said:


> The Sunbeam Tiger was fairly popular, but ultimately doomed, when Chrysler Corporation acquired the Rootes Group. Mopar was understandably a little bit uncomfortable building and marketing a car with a Ford driveline, so the Tiger was euthanized prematurely.


_That_ I did not! :laugh:  yes, it makes me laugh and sad at the same time.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

With all the vintage hotties in these pics (hello Miss American Auto Club!), is it weird to want to nail women who might now be dead of old age?

...

:vampire:

...

umpkin:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

trying to find some older pictures of the Army base I was stationed at in the early 90's. Pirmasens Germany.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

l88m22vette said:


> With all the vintage hotties in these pics (hello Miss American Auto Club!), is it weird to want to nail women who might now be dead of old age?


I bet Sunbeam Tiger Barbie up above probabaly is alive, in her mid-60s, and maybe has had a "lift" here and there...umpkin:


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

l88m22vette said:


> With all the vintage hotties in these pics (hello Miss American Auto Club!), is it weird to want to nail women who might now be dead of old age?


Nah, retro-nailing is never weird. 

-GP


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

Maggiolone said:


> A scooter with a motorized propeller! What'll they think of next!?


Apparently they will hit 8mph with a 120lb passenger! I can't imagine the liabilities if you tried to make something like this now....

http://www.oldminibikes.com/forum/mini-bike-events/43145-minibike-scooter-museum-photos.html


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

WD-40 said:


> Apparently they will hit 8mph with a 120lb passenger! I can't imagine the liabilities if you tried to make something like this now....
> 
> http://www.oldminibikes.com/forum/mini-bike-events/43145-minibike-scooter-museum-photos.html


Yeah, seriously, I just pictured some kid going down the side walk and tons of raw ground beef flinging everywhere.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## IcantPark (Jun 5, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


>


Scene points for the roof racks.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

germanblake said:


> Thank you for the amazing pics/history of Detroit.


Born and raised here, I really appreciate it. Some of those are awesome, comparing what still stands today and what doesn't. Makes me want to go and explore some more.

I actually remember portions and snippets of the Tigers winning the World Series in `67 and the riots in `68. Going to the Sanders soda fountain on Kercheval, going with my Grandma to Alexander Hornug meat market for her to personally pick out the chickens she wanted from cages in the back, visiting the Better Made plant, hanging out at the City Airport, Bob Lo Island, oh, crap, don't get me started, LOL!


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Massive Attack said:


>


Gasifier units on the front. 

Another version on the back


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

the girl suits the ad well lol


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

TopDown_ said:


>


A one of a kind true class act. RIP Paul Newman


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Always love clicking this thread.  :thumbup:


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

DonL said:


> Born and raised here, I really appreciate it. Some of those are awesome, comparing what still stands today and what doesn't. Makes me want to go and explore some more.
> 
> I actually remember portions and snippets of the Tigers winning the World Series in `67 and the riots in `68. Going to the Sanders soda fountain on Kercheval, going with my Grandma to Alexander Hornug meat market for her to personally pick out the chickens she wanted from cages in the back, visiting the Better Made plant, hanging out at the City Airport, Bob Lo Island, oh, crap, don't get me started, LOL!



You must have been young, the riots were in 67 and the Tigers won in 68. 


Mickey Lolich was MVP











He won a Dodge Charger for it.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

James Garner












> Photo shows James Garner welcoming Lothar Motschenbacher after that car finished 2nd in the 1969 24 Hours of Daytona


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

GruuvenNorth said:


>



That is not vintage, that is modern life in communist Cuba. :laugh:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Some cats and a Rabbit (Nov 5, 2009)

Why is John Cleese in the back seat?


>


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Oddball delivery van


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Art Arfon's "Green Monster"


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

another Xenia, Ohio Kodachrome



> Thanksgiving blizzard 1950 - Xenia, Ohio
> 
> A truck-full of Buicks (1951 yellow Roadmaster Convertible followed by a Riviera sedan) passes by The Corner Pharmacy, which looks like a great place to get warm on a cold day after Thanksgiving!


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

How I love, and miss terribly, Kodachrome. 99 percent of my life's thousands of photos are Kodachrome. Paul Simon said it all in his song.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Balderdash said:


> Oddball delivery van


Wow. I'd love to find that.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

I'll have to look it up in Josh Malk's book, Barry, but IIRC that was built on an Auburn chassis using the "tall cowl" Cord front clip that was developed for a few prototypes, including a limousine built for Mrs. Cord. Very very interesting piece of Cord-iana in any case.

Update: I just did a search, and this piece, that doesn't settle the issue but provides fuel for speculation, is interesting about that "Cord": http://www.hemmings.com/hcc/stories/2007/09/01/hmn_feature4.html


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

vwlarry said:


> I'll have to look it up in Josh Malk's book, Barry, but IIRC that was built on an Auburn chassis using the "tall cowl" Cord front clip that was developed for a few prototypes, including a limousine built for Mrs. Cord. Very very interesting piece of Cord-iana in any case.
> 
> Update: I just did a search, and this piece, that doesn't settle the issue but provides fuel for speculation, is interesting about that "Cord": http://www.hemmings.com/hcc/stories/2007/09/01/hmn_feature4.html


That article left me wanting. What difference do the wheels make? Was there something special about Cord wheels?

That would be so hot at a Concours. It embodies all of the buttons that are pushed by a beast like this. It has WOW-factor, galore. Commercial vehicles have broken out of niche shows right into the mainstream. It's also a high degree of forward-thinking on a front-drive delivery vehicle. And, it's a coffin-nosed Cord!


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Gavin Calistros said:


>


love those "alongside the stream" shots. Makes driving up into areas like this a lot of fun.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

barry2952 said:


> That article left me wanting. What difference do the wheels make? Was there something special about Cord wheels?
> 
> That would be so hot at a Concours. It embodies all of the buttons that are pushed by a beast like this. It has WOW-factor, galore. Commercial vehicles have broken out of niche shows right into the mainstream. It's also a high degree of forward-thinking on a front-drive delivery vehicle. And, it's a coffin-nosed Cord!


The only thing Cord about that car is the front clip, actually. It's on a rear-drive full-frame chassis, whatever the supplier. Cord itself produced a few rear-drive Auburn/Cord hybrids of its own, including a Duesenberg J-chassised sedan as seen here:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Kodachrome


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Tijuana 1959


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

rj_shiver said:


> ]


"Ingrid, when is that tow truck going to get here? I can't hold this pose forever!"


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

WOW those are racy for the time! Excellent pictures 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Harvey Hopkins said:


>















> Originally conceived to assist logging in trackless wilderness, LeTourneau, famed for its earthmovers, devised the first of its land trains, the VC-12 Tournatrain, in 1953-1954 with a lead cab and three trailers. A 500hp Cummins diesel powered a generator that then fed electric motors at each wheel, thus spreading the power application across 16 wheels to enhance traction. A later iteration of the Tournatrain added a second Cummins and four more trailers to put 32 drive wheels to the ground.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

vwlarry said:


> "Ingrid, when is that tow truck going to get here? I can't hold this pose forever!"


:laugh:

or "Ingrid, eet so cold. Maybe ve can get Audi to start by vorming up engine mit body heat!"


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

> Filmed by Joseph Horton with an 8mm movie camera when he was 16 years of age, in his hometown of Rockaway Park, New York.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

From another thread:



rj_shiver said:


> Before;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found some more stuff on that car 



























































































Guess it has been "repaired"...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

PlatinumGLS said:


> 1958 Pontiac


thanks for the information :beer:

Terminal Island;

VW

























Datsun









Mazda


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I *love* vintage port pictures :heart:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Senator Robert F. Kennedy











...and the Fearsome Foursome of the Los Angeles Rams football team (1968)


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

New York snowstorm 1948


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

rj_shiver said:


> thanks for the information :beer:
> 
> Terminal Island;
> 
> VW


I grew up in Long Beach and this is awesome. I'm going to guess 71/72 by the tail lights, the vent by the back window and that appears to be Super Beetles with flat windshields.


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

1952 Nascar Daytona Beach race.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Seattle 1940


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

rj_shiver said:


>


Need to know if hummer was completed...


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

BumpSteer said:


>


So, Marilyn really died from a flying kick delivered by Sammy???? Damn.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

it's really such a great shot I don't really care if it perhaps isn't "vintage". Hard to put a date on the photograph

Below are bona fides


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

> Some of the series from Ken Steinhoff photographs:
> 
> http://www.capecentralhigh.com/


Another shot from this era. Same location in the snow. Reminds me of what a rather ridiculous affair it was to drive rear wheel drive cars back then with marginal tires, especially when you get into the hills.










thanks again to Ken Steinhoff for the photo memories. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

BumpSteer said:


> New York snowstorm 1948


Love these. :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Valuable intarwebnet points to whomever can correctly ID the cars in the two last photos in the snowstorm gallery above.


----------



## DoktaJoch (Mar 5, 2002)

The last one should be a 1939 Ford Tudor.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Very close; it's a tough one. It's a 1940 not a '39. Notice the large chrome headlamp bezels that surrounded the new sealed-beam lights on the '40s, and the somewhat more squared-off "prow" of the hood profile that was part of the '40 facelift of the '39 models. Now, what's the car sitting cattywampus in the street in the other picture?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

'

eh... 

I'll go '46ish Chrysler


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Again, very close. The taxi above is, fairly naturally for that time, a Checker A3; the pride of Kalamazoo. It's stylistically sort of a cross between the Chrysler and a contemporary Nash.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

There's a ton of old photos on this page:

https://www.facebook.com/ray.parrish.7/photos_albums


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Kodachrome


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Kodachrome


To properly appreciate the effect of Kodachrome it's necessary to view the images as transparencies; or slides. The way K-chrome looks that way is spectacular.


----------



## d_98se (Jun 19, 2007)

*Kenya*

Not the clearest of photos but here are some from Mostly Nairobi and other parts of Kenya.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## d_98se (Jun 19, 2007)

Part 2 Kenya Vintage 50's to 70's


























































































Norfolk Hotel Then..









The Fairmont Nofolk 2012


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

audifans said:


>


The amount of cool cars in this snapshot is amazing.


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Cut and pasting from a reddit thread. Streamlined cars...

Jonckheere Rolls-Royce Phantom









1948 Saoutchik Delahaye









Voisin 1934 C27 Aerosport









1938 Bugatti 57SC Atlantic









1941 Chrysler Thunderbolt










1936 Delahaye 135









1934 Bendix (now Honeywell International)









1932 Amilcar Berline









1932 Bucciali TAV12









1931 Cord Speedster









1933 Duesenberg Convertible Coupe









1923 Voisin C6 Laboratoire racer









And then just pure awesomeness


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Roseland neighborhood of Chicago


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

TopDown_ said:


>


Nice! A vintage pic of my dad's Beetle. :laugh:

Current day:


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

:thumbup: Great Photo's and they are timeless!! :thumbup:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Guess which one I like better.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Massive Attack said:


>


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

IC AI said:


> And then just pure awesomeness


You're right. A proper 2/3 button Tweed jacket, w/proper flap pockets & properly fashioned neck (none of the modern "roll" behind the head). Perfect!
Oh, and a true argyle stocking w/proper lace shoes. Bravo, bravo, bravo.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

And what appears to be a warm crochet/knit vest 

So, I can only assume... that thing in the trunk above, air brake?


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

My parents, very early1960's, Toronto.


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

VDub2625 said:


> And what appears to be a warm crochet/knit vest
> 
> So, I can only assume... that thing in the trunk above, air brake?



I had multiple models of that as a kid. That is a bullet proof shield.

The car in the picture must be the DB5 used in the James Bond movie Goldfinger.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

audifans said:


>


Love this shot


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Guess which one I like better.


The re-purposed NASCAR '75 Torino?

-GP


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


>


wow..


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Prior to floodwalls being constructed along the Mississippi, it was common to park on the wharf.










Cape Girardeau, Missouri

'56


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## OG (Mar 19, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Getting a malware warning from Chrome on Page 101:

Danger: Malware Ahead!
Google Chrome has blocked access to this page on forums.vwvortex.com.
Content from www.alexandrabeverlyhills.com, a known malware distributor, has been inserted into this web page. Visiting this page now is very likely to infect your computer with malware.
Malware is malicious software that causes things like identity theft, financial loss, and permanent file deletion


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Notify ICAI and mods for that pic 

I sent a message to ICAI


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## OG (Mar 19, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Amazing pictures!


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

jeff james said:


> Notify ICAI and mods for that pic
> 
> I sent a message to ICAI


Should be all good, I removed the offending link.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Embaradero '47


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Berlin must've been a shtty place to live in in 1945 and quite some years after.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Berlin Airlift '48










star of the circus '48










The Hohenzollern Bridge in Cologne at the end of the Second World War.










Race of 2 level bus '33


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Postwar Germany was hellish indeed. Seek and watch this GREAT movie that illustrates how bad it was, especially in the Western Sector of Berlin. It's called "The Search", and it was filmed on-location; the first movie to be produced in postwar Berlin. The devastation and poverty are shocking, and are a reminder that if the Marshall Plan to rebuild Germany hadn't been there, probably millions more Germans might have perished after the war itself was over.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, Larry ^


The American Dream


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

*Geronimo driving a 1904 Locomobile*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Green Panzer said:


> The re-purposed NASCAR '75 Torino?
> 
> -GP


correct.

another submission:


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

Great Photos!! :thumbup: Any Vintage Volkswagen?


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Lightnin' said:


>


Haha, I just scanned a bunch of family pictures, your reminds me of one of them









(and if someone knows what kind of car that is, I would appreciate it!).


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

IC AI said:


> (and if someone knows what kind of car that is, I would appreciate it!).


'60 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Man... the color is rich in this shot and image is sharp


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry if this is a repost


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

torinos and vw's in these photos. sorry if any have been posted already.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Don't know why, but I love seeing old shots of these:


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Anybody know why Town Cars had open compartments for the driver?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> Anybody know why Town Cars had open compartments for the driver?


random guess, it was a car for the passengers to enjoy, not the drivers? and to show off that they are wealthy enough to have someone drive them around??


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nope. That was a carry-over from the original horse-drawn carriages. The average livery worker bathed infrequently, hence the open air cab and the enclosed space for the Gentry. This was carried over into automobiles. Since automobiles and horses and other animals shared the same roads for quite a time, the drivers now took care of the newfangled car and the horses and he still smelled like horse **** no matter how often he bathed.

The cars were fitted with roll-down weather shields, but you were still pretty much in the elements.

Another thing that carried over into cars was the term "dash board". Today we think of it as a place to put the instruments and radio. back in the horse and buggy days it was the piece of wood the driver put his feet on. Its purpose was to dash and mud or horse poop from flying up on the driver.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> Nope. That was a carry-over from the original horse-drawn carriages. The average livery worker bathed infrequently, hence the open air cab and the enclosed space for the Gentry. This was carried over into automobiles. Since automobiles and horses and other animals shared the same road, and the drivers now took care of the newfangled car and the horses he still smelled like horse **** no matter how often he bathed.
> 
> The cars were fitted with roll-down weather shields, but you were still pretty much in the elements.
> 
> Another thing that carried over into cars was the term "dash board". Today we think of it as a place to put the instruments and radio. back in the horse and buggy days it was the piece of wood the driver put his feet on. Its purpose was to dash and mud or horse poop from flying up on the driver.


wow. learn somtehing new everyday, thanks barry


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Woodstock?


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

barry2952 said:


> Woodstock?


Yup...


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Apparently, 90% of those that didn't go (if you listen to people my age at parties), now remember going and 90% of those that actually did go, don't remember going.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Heh...brain cells. Some may be functioning differently due to chemical "modifications"


----------



## 93CorradoLover (Nov 16, 2012)

Just finished going through 50 pages of these. This is amazing. Wonder where all those cars are right now?


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Renault Suprastella 1939









Family Trip


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

rj_shiver said:


>


Isn't the historical mortality rate something like 80% for people who try to break the land speed record?


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Jackson Hole '48


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

There was at least one compelling reason for a bench seat


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

IC AI said:


> Isn't the historical mortality rate something like 80% for people who try to break the land speed record?


It was 100% in Donald Campbell's case.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

mikegilbert said:


> _All the car transport pictures._


Does anybody ever restore the classic transporters? There are some amazing ones but you never see any of these restored. Are they just scraped once the newer ones come out?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

G0to60 said:


> Does anybody ever restore the classic transporters? There are some amazing ones but you never see any of these restored. Are they just scraped once the newer ones come out?


They take up too much space. At 50 feet long and 8 1/2 feet wide how many can you stash? Most of the pre-war trailers were cut up for the war effort so very few exist. Another reason there are so few pre-war carriers is that rail was the preferred method of delivery as the US didn't have a contiguous freeway system nor had long-haul trucks been developed that could compete with the efficiency of a train.

The '56 Mark II was shipped in a special carrier. The cars were bagged in fleece-lined sacks that were suppose to protect them. My Mark II was made into a convertible because someone didn't tie the bag down properly, flapping the paint off a fender and the roof on the way to Chicago.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

barry2952 said:


> Nope. That was a carry-over from the original horse-drawn carriages. The average livery worker bathed infrequently, hence the open air cab and the enclosed space for the Gentry. This was carried over into automobiles. Since automobiles and horses and other animals shared the same roads for quite a time, the drivers now took care of the newfangled car and the horses and he still smelled like horse **** no matter how often he bathed.
> 
> The cars were fitted with roll-down weather shields, but you were still pretty much in the elements.


Knew that. 



barry2952 said:


> Another thing that carried over into cars was the term "dash board". Today we think of it as a place to put the instruments and radio. back in the horse and buggy days it was the piece of wood the driver put his feet on. Its purpose was to dash and mud or horse poop from flying up on the driver.


Did NOT know that! Thanks, Barry. :beer:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Think about the term "station wagon" in context. It was the wagon you hitched up to go to the stagecoach or train station to retrieve passengers or cargo. Sometimes it was covered, or even enclosed in inclement weather. The term "shooting brake" has similar origins.

You can clearly see how the "dash board" works in this picture.

Notice, in all wagon, stage coach and most early utility truck pictures the driver is never in an enclosed space.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

_Packard cars go for a road test inside the grounds of the vast Packard plant on East Grand Boulevard in Detroit in 1905. The plant was built in 1903. (Packard News Service)_ 









_A vignette of the old Packard plant taken in 1904, when Packard was putting out its first models. The 3.5-million-square-foot plant covered more than 35 acres, and eventually would increase to 74 buildings on 80 acres. (Detroit News archives)_ 









_Cars were assembled individually in the first Packard Detroit plant in the early 1900s. Packards were always aimed at the high end of the market. (Detroit News archives) _ 









_James Ward Packard, founder of the Packard Motor Car Co., in an undated photo. He and his brother William had founded a light bulb company in Ohio in 1890. After he got into the automobile business, Henry B. Joy (of Joy Road fame) convinced a half-dozen old-money Detroit families to invest in his bid to bring the Packard auto company to Detroit. (Detroit News archives)_ 









_ The first Packard was built in 1899. (Detroit News archives)_ 









_An early Packard model. (Detroit News archives) _ 









_ Adams Express adopts the first Packard trucks. Undated photo, early 20th century. (Detroit News archives) _ 









_ Women enjoy a ride in a Packard automobile in the early 1900s. (Detroit News archives)_ 









_ Henry B. Joy, president of the Packard Motor Car Co., test-drives a new 1905 Packard. At the time, engineers debated whether to produce chain-drive or shaft-drive cars. Another debate centered on electric-, steam- or gasoline-powered vehicles. (Detroit News archives)_ 









_ Col. S.D. Waldron, at the steering wheel, and Packard president Henry B. Joy, standing, test Packard cars in the snow on Lake St. Clair. Undated. (Detroit News archives) _ 









_ he Packard Gray Wolf was the first car to make a mile a minute. (Detroit News archives)_ 









_ Driver Louis Friedel in a Packard in New York, 1914. Packard became the leading American luxury car, outselling Cadillac, Lincoln, Peerless and Pierce-Arrow combined through most of the 1920s and '30s. (Detroit News archives)_ 









_ The Packard plant in 1916. (Detroit News archives) _ 









_ A Packard is a ritzy ride on Belle Isle in 1917. (Detroit News archives)_ 









_ The James Ward Packard Laboratory of Electrical and Mechanical Engineering at Lehigh University in October 1930. (Wide World Photos) _ 









_ Packard test pilot Walter E. Lees in his plane in September 1930. Besides car engines, Packard made large aeronautical and marine engines. (Detroit News archives)_ 









_ Packard President Alvin McAuley and Detroit Mayor James Couzens at the plant in February 1935. (Detroit News archives)_ 









_ The million-dollar Packard Proving Grounds, a complex in Shelby Township designed by architect Albert Kahn, opened in 1927. This aerial view is from 1936. (Detroit News archives) - *This aerial would look much different today. This is about two miles from my house and the track was demolished about 10 years ago to make room for a luxury housing development. They have preserved an original building and Packard water tower - that area is used as a museum, car shows and a farmers market. There was a large factory on the grounds as well which Ford owned after Packard and it is in the process of being demolished now (no pictured included in this post).*_ 









_ A Packard employee works on marine motors in November 1940. (Detroit News archives) _ 









_ Packard employees vote on a union in April 1937. (Detroit News archives) _ 









_ Employees build engines with Rolls-Royce motors as part of the defense effort in July 1940. (Acme)_ 









_ An interior view of the Packard garage in the 1940s. (Detroit News archives)_ 









_ The Packard Motor Car Co. plant in January 1942. (Detroit News archives) _ 









_ An aerial view of the massive Packard plant in Detroit taken in 1942. (Detroit News archives)_ 









_ Packard Clippers are seen on the assembly line in August 1946. The mid-priced Clippers cheapened the image of the elegant Packard brand. (Detroit News archives)_ 









_ Exterior view of the Packard factory in Detroit in 1952 with pedestrian bridge. The plant was designed by architect Albert Kahn in the early 20th century. (Detroit News archives) - *Albert Kahn is a notable architect and designed many historically significant buildings in Detroit.*_ 









_ The last car assembled at the East Grand Boulevard plant moves down the line Sept 15, 1954, while workmen start lifting conveyor equipment for transfer to the new plant on Conner. The job involved moving three miles of conveyors. (Detroit News archives) _ 









_ y 1954 sales were down to 27,000 and Packard merged with Studebaker. The last "real" Packard was produced in 1956, when this photo of employees at the plant was shot. The 1957 and 1958 Packards were re-badged Studebakers, and the name "Packard" disappeared after 1958, the year the plant closed. (Detroit News archives) _ 









_ The Packard plant is shown in an undated photograph. (Detroit News archives) _ 









_ Firefighters work to put out a fire at the Packard plant in Detroit in February 1959. (Detroit News archives) _ 









_ Firefighters battle another blaze at the plant in August 1973. The plant has remained vacant since its closing. (Detroit News archives) _ 









_ A pedestrian walks past the fading Packard plant entrance on Jan. 31, 2007. (Brandy Baker / The Detroit News)_ 









_ he bridge over the abandoned plant in Detroit, February 2009. (John T. Greilick / The Detroit News)_ 









_ The train tracks by the abandoned plant, Feb.6, 2009. (Detroit News archives)_ 









_ In February 2009, late afternoon light bathes the plant designed by architect Albert Kahn. (Detroit News archives)_ 









_ The interior of a building at the plant in February 2009. (John T. Greilick / The Detroit News)_ 









_ This water tower, photographed in November 2010, is no longer standing. (Donna Terek / The Detroit News)_ 









_ The buildings in the plant are crumbling and hazardous. March 2011 photo. (Donna Terek / The Detroit News) _ 









_ A room in the old plant, March 5, 2012. (Max Ortiz / The Detroit News)_


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago's South Side 'hoods:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

'36


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Re: Packard pics...saddening to see the decline near the end of the pics.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Ed52 said:


> Re: Packard pics...saddening to see the decline near the end of the pics.


 Yeah, it's a real drag. If only one person had won the lottery and wanted to restore as much as possible, he'd have run out of that $1/2 billion.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Dorothy Day's funeral 









Chicago's south side:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ed52 said:


> Re: Packard pics...saddening to see the decline near the end of the pics.


 The plant was purchase years ago as a reclamation project paid for by the scrap steel extracted from the buildings. Unfortunately, like many other things built in that era, the task became more difficult to demolish than they thought, leaving the decay. The city has just filed for foreclosure on $750,000 in back taxes owed on the site. Once the city owns it they can probably get some federal brownfield money to clear the land. 

However, I think they should leave it the way it is and spend the money on in-fill for viable neighborhoods. Some of Detroit just needs to go back to nature. The population will never use the vacant space there is. Move people to the infill sites and turn off the power, water and gas to whole sections of the city. You don't have to patrol it or plow it or pick up the trash. 

Soapbox off.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Scottsdale... '60's 











Stamford '58 










East Point, Georgia


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Maggiolone said:


>


 New Datsun.... with factory rust. :laugh:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Ken Steinhoff: 

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/always-carry-the-camera/


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Contest: Name that car...cute Kid and dog out the window. 

My guess would be early 50's Pontiac. 

ps.. this is the best thread on the internet.


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Wheelstand said:


> Ken Steinhoff:
> 
> http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/always-carry-the-camera/


 
The below link shows the company has a good safety record. 
http://www.truckdriver.com/trucking-company-directory/ShowDOTCo.cfm?CENSUS_NUM=77532


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Ed52 said:


> The below link shows the company has a good safety record.
> http://www.truckdriver.com/trucking-company-directory/ShowDOTCo.cfm?CENSUS_NUM=77532


 I don't doubt that it had a good safety record. I knew the Lemings in Cape and they were great people. However, it seems in this particular case that the truck tangled with a train .... and lost. Right outside their very own lumber company


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

1938 Austrian Rally 










































1959 Austrian Rally


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago's South Side: 










Raceway Park


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Washington DC Motorcycle Cop. 1924. 










Anybody know what Motorcycle? Someone in the comments below this photo from Shorpy said it might be a 1918 Indian Powerplus? Looks about right from what I can Google.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Roseland, Chicago


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Is tha the bowl-o-rama in Portsmouth NH?


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> Is tha the bowl-o-rama in Portsmouth NH?


 ding ding...!


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

I was in Portsmouth recently. Wish I knew about that place! 

More of vintage South Side Chicago. Gosh, those 60's American generic family sedans are so _boring_. People make fun of 70's American cars, but at least they had some character


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

_Texaco Doodlebug 1933 

The Texaco Diamond T-based tank truck was a pioneering effort in streamlining of commercial vehicles. This vehicle was designed by Howard W. Kizer, superintendent of Motor Equipment for the Texas Company. The trucks were 26 feet long with the capacity of 1500 gallons of fuel. The engine was mounted at the rear; the clutch, gearshift, and steering were air-controlled. At least six trucks of this type were manufactured._


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Orland Park fireworks factory explosion:


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

rj_shiver said:


> _Texaco Doodlebug 1933
> 
> The Texaco Diamond T-based tank truck was a pioneering effort in streamlining of commercial vehicles. This vehicle was designed by Howard W. Kizer, superintendent of Motor Equipment for the Texas Company. The trucks were 26 feet long with the capacity of 1500 gallons of fuel. The engine was mounted at the rear; the clutch, gearshift, and steering were air-controlled. At least six trucks of this type were manufactured._


 What a cool looking truck! Did any of these survive over the years?


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago 

Blizzard '67


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Just missed the car it looks like (eh... maybe a bent frame )


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

mikegilbert said:


>


 OK, what movie comes to your mind first when you look at this picture? :laugh:


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Son said:


> OK, what movie comes to your mind first when you look at this picture? :laugh:


 My first thought was "Blues Brothers" because all the police cars are "Piled Up" 

Ba-dum TSSH


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

The Blue Brothers offcourse :beer:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

kowabonga said:


>


  drive-thru liquor store???


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

.LSinLV. said:


> drive-thru liquor store???


 heh... I was wondering if someone would notice... 

Los Angeles 1949


----------



## Arachnotron (Jun 23, 2002)

.LSinLV. said:


> drive-thru liquor store???


 We have them here in Texas.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

G0to60 said:


> What a cool looking truck! Did any of these survive over the years?


 Cant find any information and recent pictures, so i think it's all scrap. 

Toyota 2000GT, London 1968 


















Aston Martin DB2 MK2 Ghia supersonic,London 1958 









Bentley S2 Continental coach work by Park Ward, London 1962 









Maybach, London 1958 

























Verita RS, London 1958 









Porsche 356, London 1958 









Mercedes-Benz 300SL, London 1960 









Alvis TD21, London 1960 









London 1960 

























Mercedes-Benz 300SL Roadster, London 1962 

















Peugeot 403 Cabriolet, London 1965 









Aston Martin DB6, London 1966 









Bristol 409, London 1966 









Mazda Cosmo, LOndon 1971 









Ferrari 365 GT4, London 1974 









Alpine A110, London 1974 









Pegaso Z-102 Berlineta Touring, London 1977


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

BumpSteer said:


>


 I presume the device on the driver's side visor is a speaker of some description?


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

yep... speaker.. (and a rather unusual one at that)

Speaking of unusual


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

VierSpeed said:


> I presume the device on the driver's side visor is a speaker of some description?


I've never seen one like that, but that's likely a speaker. I also don't remember car hop service at the drive-in. All the drive-ins around here had a snack stand.


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

barry2952 said:


> I've never seen one like that, but that's likely a speaker. I also don't remember car hop service at the drive-in. All the drive-ins around here had a snack stand.


This. you hung the speaker on the door window on the inside of the car. and the snack shack and movie intermission was where its at.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

yep...Most of the speakers I used back then were rectangular affairs. This one is very different and I couldn't find anything like it when i searched.

This one was more likely to be handed to you.










I thought this was interesting:



> The one giant speaker however was a problem. It caused a sound delay that couldn’t sync up to the film. In 1935, one drive in put in a row of speakers and it worked better, but still not good enough. In 1941, RCA introduced individual car speakers for each car that would hang on the window inside. With that invention, the Drive-ins started to boom and be built all over America. Drive-ins also used gimmicks liked petting zoos, live music, playgrounds, dollar night, church services before the movie, and even the movies’ actors to introduce their own movies.
> 
> The 50’s and 60’s came around and so did the muscle car. Young men loved their cars so much, they didn’t want to get out of them. The Drive-in movie became the perfect date for the muscle car era and the business exploded. Drive-ins experienced their biggest success in this era. More and more were being built with bigger and bigger parking lots. The number of Drive-ins in America reached over 4000. They became so popular with teen dating and steaming up those windows, they were no longer viewed as family friendly. The became known as “passion pits” for the immoral and the families were driven away. Drive-ins closed their playgrounds and family gimmicks and catered to the teens to stay in business. Films aimed at the younger demographic were now shown. In the late 60’s, they stopped being built and some began to close.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

The convertible with the round speaker on the visor is a shot from the Rancho drive in, 1948, San Francisco.

"lot boy" checks in a fully loaded 7 passenger car there.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

I found this shot rather interesting.

Cape Girardeau, Missouri 












> Auto Barge 1949
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

These photos were taken in the early 70's by my uncle in Bulgaria. A group of French travelers were returning from a trip to Africa, and had a broken leaf spring on their Land Rover. He helped them out and gave them food and shelter. Sorry about the quality:


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Bit'o history from VW Canada, Toronto HO.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Is this is looking down from Rockefeller center onto St Pat's and 5th ave has a two way traffic?



Gavin Calistros said:


>


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

manol2 said:


> These photos were taken in the early 70's by my uncle in Bulgaria. A group of French travelers were returning from a trip to Africa, and had a broken leaf spring on their Land Rover. He helped them out and gave them food and shelter. Sorry about the quality:


pretty cool story:thumbup:


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago's Roseland neighborhood:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

manol2 said:


> These photos were taken in the early 70's by my uncle in Bulgaria. A group of French travelers were returning from a trip to Africa, and had a broken leaf spring on their Land Rover. He helped them out and gave them food and shelter. Sorry about the quality:


hipster time travel


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Chapel said:


> hipster time travel


That's right!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Chapel said:


> hipster time travel


that just how they dressed back then, i think


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's what the Hoffman looks like now.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago's southside


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

Anyone else think most of this route would be much more dangerous, if not impossible for most european travelers to repeat by car today?


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

It would've been tough back then for different reasons, to pass through the iron curtain in Yugoslavia and Bulgaria. Syria would be the obvious roadblock today, but before their revolution began, it would've been far easier to do this trip in, say, 2010 than in 1972. Both for political reasons and because the transportation network would have been improved.

Top Gear drove some of this route in their 2010 Christmas special. They went from Kurdistan (northern Iraq), into Turkey, Syria, Jordan, and then Israel.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

AKADriver said:


> It would've been tough back then for different reasons, to pass through the iron curtain in Yugoslavia and Bulgaria. Syria would be the obvious roadblock today, but before their revolution began, it would've been far easier to do this trip in, say, 2010 than in 1972. Both for political reasons and because the transportation network would have been improved.
> 
> Top Gear drove some of this route in their 2010 Christmas special. They went from Kurdistan (northern Iraq), into Turkey, Syria, Jordan, and then Israel.


Agreed. Nowadays, just go around Syria. For sure it was more interesting back then though - the scenery, the cars, the breakdowns. You can most likely do the whole trip without a single glitch in a modern Land Rover


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago's south side


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

kasbah said:


>


Are both LH side tires flat on that MGB?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Heh... evidently the Home Owners Association *really* doesn't care for sports cars having fun in their neighborhood.

 (looks like he's figuring out all FOUR tires are flattened)


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Monza


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

Was just following a Daytona replica coming back from lunch.... man i do have some V-8 envy.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Old Detroit Library, does anyone know which one?










:heart::heart:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Chrysler House, then known as The Dime Building. December 31, 1912. Detroit, MI.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like the view I continually got growing up on the Mississippi



Our house was just 4 blocks away up on a bluff.


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

Wheelstand said:


>


 
Ah, the good old days when you didn't have to clear the snow from your windshield.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Sioux City

1958


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Simon Templar


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Vintage Los Angeles Christmas photos:

http://laist.com/2012/12/07/vintage_photos_la_all_decorated_for_1.php?gallery0Pic=2#gallery


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

I have no idea what is going on here......


......other than it doesn't look like it was planned.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

My slot cars used to do that. That's just a bigger version.


----------



## the wayfarer (Sep 1, 2005)

Fishermans Wharf Bar Harbor?


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago's South Side:


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

Here are some from Utah..


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> My slot cars used to do that. That's just a bigger version.


Barry...these kids here have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

.LSinLV. said:


> Barry...these kids here have no clue what you are talking about.


That happens a lot.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I had a track growing up  of course it was a hand-me-down from my much older cousin. I played it and Coleco (from my much older sisters) all the time!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Evanston, IL


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

'47 Comet


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Bazooka said:


>


ok...this is all kinds of awesome! :thumbup: DIR!


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Oak Park, Il


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago's South Side:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


>


what that on the hood?


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Hood thingy. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it's a bug deflector of some sort

rather along this line (without the propeller)


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Barefoot_ said:


>


^This is sweet.^


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Strange to see a '30s car in the mix of '50s cars. They usually didn't last 20 years. Wonder how that one survived the scrap drives of WWII?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

barry2952 said:


> Strange to see a '30s car in the mix of '50s cars. They usually didn't last 20 years. Wonder how that one survived the scrap drives of WWII?


Probably living out in rural areas. This is a shot of LA near the Hall of Justice. 



Some more:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Highly concentrated automotive history: From the left, Henry Ford, Harvey Firestone, Preston Tucker, Henry Ford II (youngster looking back at scoring tower), Benson Ford, and Edsel Ford. Photo taken on infield at Indianapolis Motor Speedway, probably in 1935, the year that Preston Tucker headed Ford Motor Company's five-car Indianapolis 500 racing team.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

vwlarry said:


> Highly concentrated automotive history: From the left, Henry Ford, Harvey Firestone, Preston Tucker, Henry Ford II (youngster looking back at scoring tower), Benson Ford, and Edsel Ford. Photo taken on infield at Indianapolis Motor Speedway, probably in 1935, the year that Preston Tucker headed Ford Motor Company's five-car Indianapolis 500 racing team.


Nice find :thumbup:


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Interesting car in the foreground here.


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

What are we looking at?


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Interesting car in the foreground here.


It's a Fiat Abarth 750 Spider. I think 1959. :snowcool:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Buickboy92 said:


> It's a Fiat Abarth 750 Spider. I think 1959. :snowcool:


ding!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Alien Beetles...


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

2112, those are amazing!

3rd pic, Chatsworth and Zelzah is a block north of the high school I went to, Granada Hills High. That little island is now a memorial to fallen servicemen.












Kolbe Honda today .










Mom bought her 2001 Accord there. They don't do motorcycles anymore .

First pic, Hollywood Bowl traffic. 60 years later, nothing,has changed.










Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago, 1967










Chicago, 1950's


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Forgot to mention. NBC Radio City (2nd pic), which was a block long, is gone, as is Wallich's Music City. Where Music City was is now a high-end condo complex. Where NBC was is a Chase bank and an office tower. This is the intersction of Sunset and Vine in Hollywood.

Where Music City was:









Where NBC was:


















What it was:









Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

More vintage Chicago:



















I couldn't pass up the hipster:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Bodfish, CA


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

VadGTI said:


> 2112, those are amazing!


Thanks, I found them in a Facebook group I joined, "Kids of the San Fernando Valley" or something like that...I was raised in Woodland Hills, lived there from 1970 to 1996 (and again from 1998-2000 lol).

Kolbe Honda...my brother bought a new Accord from there in 1986, and he, I, and one of my sisters all went to CSUN.

Is there still a Kolbe Honda cycle dealer on Ventura Blvd? That's what I assumed the pic was of, but now I see the address of "7514" on the building, 7514 Reseda Blvd.


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


>


Is that a Rover?


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

manol2 said:


> Is that a Rover?


Sure looks like it


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

2112 said:


> Thanks, I found them in a Facebook group I joined, "Kids of the San Fernando Valley" or something like that...I was raised in Woodland Hills, lived there from 1970 to 1996 (and again from 1998-2000 lol).
> 
> Kolbe Honda...my brother bought a new Accord from there in 1986, and he, I, and one of my sisters all went to CSUN.
> 
> Is there still a Kolbe Honda cycle dealer on Ventura Blvd? That's what I assumed the pic was of, but now I see the address of "7514" on the building, 7514 Reseda Blvd.


Kolbe Cycle is closed. 

It seems that fully 74.9% of valley kids end up going to CSUN. My sister went there as well .

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

perhaps repost....but I still like it


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

James540 said:


> I've got thousands morehttp://www.********.com/09ht.jpg


instaban would be more appropriate.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That looks real comfortable, not.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> That looks real comfortable, not.


heh... she doesn't a feel a thing

Car is still running.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Time sure has changed things:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## VAB5 (Feb 20, 2000)

onebadbug said:


> Merry Christmas!!!


I remember tinsel. My sister and I used to melt it on the big bulbs...


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Harvey Hopkins said:


>


Those ladies were all reported missing 24 hours later. :laugh:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Fantastic pictures from the henry ford collection

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thehenryford/sets/72157625612199530/


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## the wayfarer (Sep 1, 2005)

How about some indoor drag racing:thumbup:

























































































full story:http://www.streetlegaltv.com/news/indoor-drag-racing-at-the-62-southside-winternationals/


----------



## the wayfarer (Sep 1, 2005)

few more
















































source:http://iowahawk.typepad.com/iowahawk/2008/01/the-southside-w.html


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

Bazooka said:


>


I wonder if all Stude dealers looked like this?
Sometimes when I see old dealerships, I wonder who built them originally. 



Balderdash said:


>


Tom Hanks?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

the wayfarer said:


> How about some indoor drag racing:thumbup:


That's so cool and stupid and confusing and neat and weird and what-the-hell. All at the same time.

Errrr, I meant "cray".


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Model T pictures from the henry ford collection*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thehenryford/sets/72157624792668565/










*Model T Ads*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thehenryford/sets/72157619960288772/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Ferdinand Alexander Porsche*


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

RQ1 said:


> *Ferdinand Alexander Porsche*


R.I.P. Ferdinand. :beer:

Who else have we lost this year?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> Who else have we lost this year?


 Carroll Shelby


1970 — Steve McQueen at Sebring hanging out with Carroll Shelby


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

RQ1 said:


> Carroll Shelby
> 
> 1970 — Steve McQueen at Sebring hanging out with Carroll Shelby


Of course. :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)




----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*First race at mosport 1961*

http://thegarageblog.com/garage/the-first-ever-race-at-mosport/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Fantastic picture


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

eggman95 said:


>


Very pretty photograph. The "dinginess" of the automobile makes it almost blend right in with the beauty of the nature around it.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Steve McQueen and his 1957 Jaguar XK-SS "Green Rat"


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

RQ1 said:


>


And some folks wonder why cars in the Model T era had such big wheels! All of the roads were like this at the time! :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

RQ1 said:


> Steve McQueen and his 1957 Jaguar XK-SS "Green Rat"


That car is so cool it's almost as cool as McQueen, himself. :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> That car is so cool it's almost as cool as McQueen, himself. :beer:


Agreed :beer:

1970 — Steve McQueen “The King of Cool” on the set of Le Mans












> Original Director John Sturges and Steve McQueen relax during the filming of the movie Le Mans. The cost of paying for this film almost bankrupted McQueen and eventually led to the break-up of his marriage. –Nigel Smuckatelli


http://theselvedgeyard.wordpress.co...mans-beyond-gratuitous-1970s-racing-goodness/


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

His watch from the movie _Le Mans_ is badass as well. It is also the same watch that Jesse gave Walt in _Breaking Bad_.




























From _Breaking Bad_:


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

RQ1 said:


> Fantastic picture


what is this? i want one!
got more pics?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

71DubBugBug said:


> what is this? i want one!
> got more pics?


I believe it's a volkswagen v2 prototype. Sorry that's the only picture i have of it.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

that's a v3 cabrio prototype...









Ferry Porsche with wife Dorothea in front seats, looks like Ferdinand behind her, don't know the other guy...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

I thought that was ferdinand in the front seat.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

if you compare...



















looks like ferry to me.

besides, Ferdinand was born in 1875. as this pic is in the 1930's he'd look older than that. Ferry was born in 1909, which looks about right to me.

there's a chance that's not even Ferdinand in the back seat...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dave928 said:


> Ferry Porsche with wife Dorothea in front seats, looks like Ferdinand behind her, don't know the other guy...


I was thinking that might be Porsche's secretary, Ghislaine Kaes, but I found this pic of him. 










Even if it' years between the photos, there's no mistaking that wavy hair!


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago's south side


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

* EVEL KNIEVEL *

http://theselvedgeyard.wordpress.co...triumph-over-the-fountains-at-caesars-palace/


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Tsunami from '64 Alaska Quake hits Seaside, Oregon


----------



## AB11 (Jul 5, 2010)

lil' thumper said:


>


I'm 99.99999% sure that was taken outside the Rathaus in Tubingen which is approx 30k south of Stuttgart and I'd highly recommend a stay there if you're ever visiting the area.


----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)

can you stop in the local council offices these days then


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://johnstraub.blogspot.com/2010/10/twisted-iron.html


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://johnstraub.blogspot.com/2011/11/hell-drivers-lucky-teter.html


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

'65


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GoPro - 1964


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> GoPro - 1964


Lol, this one made it to my facebook page :laugh:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Love classic gas station pictures


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

"Round door" Rolls Royce left for dead in a junkyard in the 1950's


----------



## soflyGLI (Jul 18, 2005)

Keep the photos coming! :thumbup:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

aussie88 said:


> "Round door" Rolls Royce left for dead in a junkyard in the 1950's


This is why we can`t have nice things. :facepalm:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.johnstraub.blogspot.com/2012/09/sweet-to-be-winner-rodger-penske.html



> The start of the 1964 Monterey Grand Prix at Laguna Seca














> Rodger Penske at the finish of the 1964 Monterey Grand Prix


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

New York City, 1905.


----------



## charlie_murphy! (Apr 6, 2009)

aussie88 said:


> "round door" rolls royce left for dead in a junkyard in the 1950's


wowzers!!!!


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

aussie88 said:


> "Round door" Rolls Royce left for dead in a junkyard in the 1950's


I have never seen nor heard about this car before...fascinating and stunning don't even begin to describe it.










Not a vintage photo but that car deserves to be seen in all its glory.


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

1926 ride with FDNY.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Ford Model T Assembly Line


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

2112 said:


> I have never seen nor heard about this car before...fascinating and stunning don't even begin to describe it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AB11 (Jul 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Indeed, a favorite of mine too. Some additional photos and info in the old Art Deco thread


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/2013/01/07/the-du-pont-of-campers/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Shelby Factory


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

RQ1 said:


> http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/2013/01/07/the-du-pont-of-campers/
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZCbZ6.jpg[/MG]
> 
> ...


This reminds me SO much of the Land Rover camper Richard Hammond made on Top Gear!


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

RockMonky

Thanks for the shots of Seattle :thumbup:


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

BattleRabbit said:


> This reminds me SO much of the Land Rover camper Richard Hammond made on Top Gear!


Thats exaclty what I was thinking. There was another pic in here of a limo with two front ends that reminded me of the one james made.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## SavageMotorsport (Jun 24, 2006)

awesome thread!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

My grandfather's Cadillac









The photo was taken in this driveway, with the house next door in the background. The house next to that house hadn't been built yet, and we own it now. The mountain looking area in the background is the Masters golf course. 









My dad's T-bucket at a car show









My 1973 Gran Torino station wagon in 1977, the year we bought it, at Disney World.









The same car today:









I have many more old photos in an album.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> My dad's T-bucket at a car show


what the heck is that firebird/beetle strange thing?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Roberto Dimento said:


> what the heck is that firebird/beetle strange thing?


I have no idea.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.motorsportretro.com/2012/04/rudolf-uhlenhaut-supreme-engineer/


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> I have no idea.


anybody


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I have never seen anything like it, and hope to never see one again. My mind's eye has been poked.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

barry2952 said:


> I have never seen anything like it, and hope to never see one again. My mind's eye has been poked.


:laugh:

Noticed that the nose piece looks like it's from a 79-82 Mustang.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago South Side


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

More South Side Chicago










And now time for hipsters....or, are these actual vintage photos?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Back in the day. Photo relayed by Ken Steinhoff.

Fred Lynch photographer

http://www.semissourian.com/blogs/flynch/entry/51214/


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

and today we'll be going to the sock hop.....so behave yourselves.












Fred Lynch Photo

http://www.semissourian.com/blogs/flynch/entry/51214/


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Man those things folded up like a house of cards


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Indiana


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Stanguellini Workshop










http://www.wheelsofitaly.com/wiki/index.php?title=Stanguellini


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago 1970


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Some things haven't changed all that much.



















Fred Lynch photo

http://www.semissourian.com/blogs/flynch/entry/50482/


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> ^^^^^


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## ProjectSuper (Dec 22, 2003)

Roberto Dimento said:


> what the heck is that firebird/beetle strange thing?


Actually, It looks like a heavily modified Beetle (Judging by hood, the windshield and top of the door).....

But it still looks absurd...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Cape Girardeau, Missouri:

High School Basketball team running from Cape to Jackson, Mo.












































Ken Steinhoff photo

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/sports/dribbling-from-cape-to-jackson/


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

-GP


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

Would love to see more picture of WW2 era. More specifically, Hitler, Germany, Porsche / VW stuff.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Steinhoff 

Marysville, Missouri 

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/travel/reminds-me-of-the-1930s/


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago's South Side - 1970


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

More Chicago


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Seattle:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Seattle 

'53


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Indonesia 

 

1924 
 

1929 
 

1930 
 

1935 
 

1940 
 

1940 
 

1949 
 

1949 
 

1950


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

'33 Seattle


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

1968 British Grand Prix


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

The above pic needs a caption. 

The mechanic says to the driver: 
"Yep, I think the car's chassis balance problem is solved".


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

One nice photo of the GREAT Rudolf Uhlenhaut deserves a follow-up. Here he is with his son, seated in his personal 300SLR coupe. He was the heart and soul of Mercedes Benz.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Senna_ (Nov 2, 2010)

insert joke about crying over spilled milk here


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

lil' thumper said:


>


I'm so old I remember these Dunkin Donuts joints. 

They actually baked the donuts on-site back then, instead of just thawing out cases of frozen donuts shipped in from China or someplace.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

kasbah said:


>


Looks like a Dauphine that stuck out its tongue at the wrong Buick...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

vwlarry said:


> Looks like a Dauphine that stuck out its tongue at the wrong Buick...



Hilarious. I've been around a number of Dauphines and never, ever knew that's where the spare tire went. Thanks!


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## VT-MKJett (Dec 25, 2011)

A couple Darius Kinsey photos


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Kinsey... cool


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Ansel


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

yup


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

and...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

5:30 The Two Tone Cadillac


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

In the desert outside Roswell, Navajos and other spectators gather around a Ford to watch from a distance the launch of Robery H. Goddard’s P-series rocket.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

another view of that one


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

'35 Death Valley


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

'44 Hurricane

Rockefeller Center


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

'70's fun with bears


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

'55

Flooding on queens blvd



> Motorists take it easy through this underpass at Queens Blvd., and Horace Harding Blvd., Aug. 12, 1955, Long Island, New York. New York City was hit by Hurricane Connie, causing the heaviest rains of the year. The weather bureau reported 4.61-inches during a 17-hour period beginning at 8 p.m., Aug. 11. Many cellars were flooded and roofs made dangerous heavy by the weight of the water, and motor cars stacked along highways leading to the city.
> 
> Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/past-hurricane-new-york-pictures-2011-8?op=1#ixzz2Jw3E8ozZ


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

BumpSteer said:


> '70's fun with bears


:laugh: Looking at this and thinking back what instructions Whistler, BC gave for visitors on bear encounters is great contrast.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

> Despite overhead sign warning motorists to go to either side in the event of an obstruction, and they’ve got plenty here, these cars stalled in flood waters at Long Island, New York on August 12, 1955, as a police emergency truck, right, goes to their aid. This watery roadblock, caused by rains heralding Hurricane Connie, is at the intersection of Sunrise Highway and the Belt Parkway in the Laurelton-Rosedale section of Long Island, New York. (AP Photo)


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

1960's Auto Shop Class

Cape Girardeau, Missouri

Ken Steinhoff Photographer

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/central-high-school/cape-central-shop-classes/


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

kasbah said:


> '35 Death Valley


Loving this shot. Hell, in '35 this could have been living conditions for many cities!


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Rory Calhoun said:


> 1960's Auto Shop Class
> 
> Cape Girardeau, Missouri
> 
> ...


love the look of the era~!


----------



## manol2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Some from Sofia, Bulgaria:

taken from a Facebook page "Спомени от народната република"
































































































































And after the Berlin Wall fell:

A newly opened Jaguar store










A KFC branch with several Trabant delivery cars


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

Massive Attack said:


>


LOL....anyone notice the baby looking under the car?


----------



## Some cats and a Rabbit (Nov 5, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


>












Some from Halifax and Dartmouth


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

oops

oh it was car related all right (land rover drives down stairs)

but intended for wacky thread.

this was the intended pic

(copied the wrong url)


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

courtesy of the Wisconsin Historical Society


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

My friend posted these on Facebook, only seems appropriate. From a newspaper article on the blizzard of '78 in the Providence area:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I found an archive of interesting old photos of my home town Slatington so I filtered through and pulled out the best ones with cars in them.

1910:









1930s:









1940s:









1950s:









And today (they replaced the church with a retirement home at some point):


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

mitcompressor said:


>


wedding day blues?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

From my hometown. This DC-2 served as a Finnish air force cargo plane from 1940 to 1955 and later as a cafe until 1981. That thing is of my first memories, as I was born in 1978.

















And it's restored now.








Don't worry about the swastika. Finnish Air Force planes wore it already in 1918.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

One more from my hometown, this one from 1925.









Road course racing from Helsinki in the '50s.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

> Someone described ferries as being a “floating section of a highway.”
> 
> This “floating highway” saved drivers a 70-mile round trip drive to Chester, Ill., or Cape to take a bridge across the Mississippi River. When the service started, fare for a car was $1.50, later raised to $2.50. A tractor trailer cost $3.50.
> 
> I don’t have the exact date when the ferry ceased running. The Dillon book said that the Inmans ran it from 1966 to 1976.





> The Miss June was attached to the middle of the barge with a hinge. When the ferry reached the far shore, the push boat would pivot on the hinge to set up for the return trip.















> The journey will take motorists under the 2,150-foot Texas-Illinois pipeline bridge, the longest such bridge in the world.





















Credits: Ken Steinhoff photographer



> http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/wittenberg-grand-tower-ferry/


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

1960 
















> Cameraman Geoffrey Burton filming from a moving car in Sydney


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


>


what is this?!?!? :thumbup:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

.LSinLV. said:


> what is this?!?!? :thumbup:


Ford Mainline. Australian version 



> In Australia the Mainline name was applied to a locally developed 2-door coupé utility version of the Ford Customline sedan from 1952. The Mainline utilized an imported Ford V8 convertible chassis with an added cross member for additional load carrying strength. It sold alongside the Australian built Customline sedan, with both given yearly updates until production ceased in 1959. The Mainline Utility were powered by an Australian produced version of the Ford side-valve V8 engine until the introduction of the OHV V8 in the redesigned 1955 series


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

1933 version of car camping


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

> Fireworks for the opening weekend of the Bon Marche at Northgate Mall, April 30, 1950.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Lightnin' said:


>


Rendezvous - take one.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vr6fanatic said:


> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b238/vr6fanatic/image-19.jpg


 That's from the 2009 "10-4" day in LA.


----------



## usrtool (Jan 24, 2013)

Lightnin' said:


>


.
awesome my old stopin grounds ...have any more.?


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## usrtool (Jan 24, 2013)

devianb said:


>


.
I saw this and said what the hell is a FIGIN.?
.
then it hit me time for bed....."ELGIN"


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

mitcompressor said:


>



What is this guy doing? By the 20's, cars had automatic starters. This looks like a car newer than that. Did manufactuers continue to offer a crank start as a backup system?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Rendezvous - take one.


Sir, it looks like you have a hippie instead of a motor.


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

cgj said:


> What is this guy doing? By the 20's, cars had automatic starters. This looks like a car newer than that. Did manufacturers continue to offer a crank start as a backup system?


Yes. That car is mid to late thirties. My dad had a 1938 Terraplane that had a little chrome badge that covered the hole in the grille for the hand crank. I'll never forget it because I got an ass beating after breaking it off. Th car was 40 yrs old and in very good shape at the time.


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

Blunderbuss said:


>


DIW old skool style


----------



## 29bowtie (Jan 26, 2013)

cgj said:


> What is this guy doing? By the 20's, cars had automatic starters. This looks like a car newer than that. Did manufactuers continue to offer a crank start as a backup system?


Lots of cars still had the crank start, still in place, despite having an electric starter. In cold climate areas, batteries were notorious for failing to provide enough power for the starter, so that crank would be a lifesaver!


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

cgj said:


> What is this guy doing? By the 20's, cars had automatic starters. This looks like a car newer than that. Did manufactuers continue to offer a crank start as a backup system?


Backup hand-cranking was pretty common until it more or less died out before WWII with most makers. Remember that 12-volt systems were years into the future, and a 6-volt battery is not the best source of power in the cold. But a few clung to it. MG, for example, offered it as late as 1961, when the last of the MG-A roadsters were produced. Notice the little crank-hole in the bumper:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

1925 - First Auto Expo Rio de Janeiro.

For 16 days, Ford assembled cars on a makeshift assembly line for the public to watch




























Link to more info and pictures:

http://justacarguy.blogspot.com/2010/07/going-all-way-to-impress-potential.html


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

audifans said:


>


This is near where I live. I love seeing old photos of the area where I'm from. How things have changed.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## vdub07 (Apr 15, 2001)

Spiller337 said:


> This is near where I live. I love seeing old photos of the area where I'm from. How things have changed.


Is there less water now?


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

We arrived in Germany a couple of weeks ago and they were celebrating the 50 year anniversary of when Lake Constance froze. This pic was on the cover of a local newspaper. *







*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

vwlarry said:


> Backup hand-cranking was pretty common until it more or less died out before WWII with most makers. Remember that 12-volt systems were years into the future, and a 6-volt battery is not the best source of power in the cold. But a few clung to it. MG, for example, offered it as late as 1961, when the last of the MG-A roadsters were produced.


I'm not sure who was the "last", but the VW Type 181 ("Thing") had the provisions for the crank start well into the 70s. :thumbup:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## fnqvmuch (Nov 15, 2011)

the crank handle was the second thing you saw under the hood of a Citroen GS ( best car ever ... ) which was made well into the 80s in Indonesia - first thing being the spare wheel.

like seeing this australian stuff ( interesting where they are being posted from, too )
Vauxhall could be anywhere; looks like an older inner suburb of Melbourne, but the 48/215 or FJ Holdens are on St Kilda Road outside the National Gallery of Victoria.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## fnqvmuch (Nov 15, 2011)

as previously noted i liked more unusual cars but - a V-something Valiant, a Holden (HT? HK?) late 60s wagon and - must be rare now - (HQ?)early 60s panel van cruising the neighbourhood; tram lines and bluestone gutters but land not at the inner-city premium ... and the light looks kinda northern suburbs Melbourne


----------



## Five5poke (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

From the 1949 Indy 500


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Terrific shots from the '49 500. Notice the guys on the homemade scaffold; those were banned forever after a terrible collapse of one on the infield in 1963, IIRC killed several fans and injured many more.


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

vwlarry said:


> Terrific shots from the '49 500. Notice the guys on the homemade scaffold; those were banned forever after a terrible collapse of one on the infield in 1963, IIRC killed several fans and injured many more.



These are pictures of the collapse in 1960. Is this the one you are referring to?


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

Another photo I found on that site.


_"A truck driver on the Los Angeles Harbor Freeway retrieves scores of falsies that fell off of his truck on a sharp turn."_


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

That's t!ts


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Margery575 said:


> More at *Shorpy.com*; probably the most amazing website of high resolution vintage images I've ever found.


OMG, Thank You! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

slirt said:


> OMG, Thank You! :thumbup: :beer:


Please don't quote that post... please delete it from your post. That's not a real person, it's a computer who copied and pasted what someone else said earlier in the thread. It's purpose is to use those images in the post to drive up traffic at some crappy website (by linking images, google sees traffic and moves the web page up in their search rankings). 

Delete the quote (and/or your post), and I'll report the original poster so a mod can delete their account.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

J-Tim said:


> She is VERY pretty!


Ref post #580 :thumbup:  :thumbup:

Yes! They don't make women like they used to and I thoroughly turned on by women of that period. Today, we have tatts and trashy facial piercings which is an absolute turn-off. Unfortunately, the wholesome look' of the past is now simply a fantasy. The closest thing you'll find today are 'some' women of the LDS.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

cgj said:


> That's not exactly a "vintage" photo. From the David Perry web site he didn't even start photographing the racing scene until the 90's.


Yes it's a fake and quite obvious at that. :thumbdown:


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Balderdash said:


>


Like this one a lot!


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Albeezy36 said:


> Not car related, but Airplane, Manufacturing, etc. related:
> 
> ...


Incredibly beautiful! This one actually competes with Rita Hayward.


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

All these photos were taken by my grandfather in the 60s some at road america and some in miami
they are all slides so bear with me on the quality


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

my grandmother


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Campari said:


> A little French pixie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was born in the wrong period, or I just wish I was a bit older when I was growing up in the 60's. Let's face it, women during that time were hotter than a nuclear fusion! Can't believe how much women have descended today. :banghead:


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

TopDown_ said:


> Ahhh... the sixties.


Man oh man oh man! Do I ever agree with you! :banghead: eace: :heart:


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

yurikaze said:


> Here's a bunch of pics I found while visiting my parents. They are all from family albums. I'm hoping Vadim can help identify some of the euro cars in the pics.
> (I mean besides the E-type and MGB GT of course.)


Outstanding vintage chick! :thumbup: eace: :thumbup:


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Maggiolone said:


>


If our younger people were more like this couple, we wouldn't have the cultural divide and apathy we see today. Sure, they look awful nerdy but look at the youth culture we have today. _'change we can believe in'_


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Trail of Tears Park Swimming

Cape Girardeau, Missouri



















Ken Steinhoff photo and link

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/parks/trail-of-tears-swimming/


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

audifans said:


>


 Is this a "Baltimore" branded car? Never heard of it. Any more info?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

saron81 said:


> Is this a "Baltimore" branded car? Never heard of it. Any more info?


 I think someone got creative with their Packard logo or possibly Baltimore was blatantly ripping off Packard.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

saron81 said:


> Is this a "Baltimore" branded car? Never heard of it. Any more info?


 car is a circa 1920 Packard. Distinctive hood/radiator shape


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Rory Calhoun said:


> car is a circa 1920 Packard. Distinctive hood/radiator shape


 Thanks. I'm no good with 20's and 30's stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)

1958 Bonneville Convert w TriPower


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Along the lines of pedestrian safety shown above.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Rory Calhoun said:


> car is a circa 1920 Packard. Distinctive hood/radiator shape


 Baltimore may be the name of the inventor of the safety contraption.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Historic Rock Inn 

Lake Hughes, CA


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

barry2952 said:


> Baltimore may be the name of the inventor of the safety contraption.


 It had Maryland tags on it too. 
Were pedestrians laying/fallen in the streets a big problem back then?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

evidently ^ 












> Some were even thinking about pedestrian safety, too. In addition to their inherent braking weaknesses, Twenties and earlier cars posed their own, unique hazards to pedestrians: With grilles that often came up to the chest of a person on foot, if you were hit, you were going to be flung to the ground, then run over. This was, generally, fatal, and never mind the pedestrian's responsibility to watch out for cars: Something had to be done.
> Around 1920, inventors started offering trip bumpers to solve the problem. There were, broadly, three kinds, but they did the same thing: Kept a pedestrian from going under a car by scooping them up and taking them along.
> Trip bumpers came in two flavors, active and passive, and passive designs were actually the least common. On the Moore Combined Trip Bumper and Collision Screen (1923), "a person struck by an automobile is effectively tripped so that instead of being thrown forward and run over by the automobile he is caused to fall backward into and against the collision screen..." In other words, collected by a cowcatcher type basket carried a few inches off the ground, possibly leaving his ankles behind. Presumably, the driver didn't then stand on his brakes and launch poor Footless into the air.
> In an automatic active like the Pohlig Fender (1919), counterweights softened the blow to the shin, and then reduced the bounce-off factor by giving way. It even reset automatically, so you didn't have to waste time while trying to gather your complete set of accident victims.
> ...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## usrtool (Jan 24, 2013)

. 
. 
. 









. 
. 

. 
. 








. 
. 








. 
. 

.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Desoto Firesweep 

'58


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Los Angeles, 1939 









www.blog.hemmings.com


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

You guys seem to have some wonderful access to vintage databases. I could use some help. I want to build a copy of a car some say never existed, a 1933 Continental Beacon/Flyer Roadster. Their promotional material show that these models were made and KBB shows that they were sold as used cars, but some just won't believe without a picture. 

I ran across a passage in the book about Continental Motors. In it they said they had all 4 models on display at the 33rd National Automobile Show in New York, held at the Grand Central Palace. 

If you went looking for pictures from that show where would you go? A rudimentary search turned up nothing. The event would have been the first week of January 1933.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I got nothing on the NY auto show in '33. Interesting quest for you. I followed your AACA forum comments and other posts on this subject. Good luck. 

Onward into vintage pics


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Speaking of your '33 ... 

Here is a shot of '33 Fords 

Parade of Ford Cars after 10,000 mile Economy Run, 
1933.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

"Miss Ford"


----------



## Albert586 (Mar 17, 2013)

Man thats good stuff.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

kowabonga said:


>


 The wholesome look' of women of the past is really more appealing than the women of today. No, she's not as slim and sexy as some, although it's nice to see a woman that doesn't look so trashy with facial piercings and tatts'. :thumbup: 

When I look at a woman today I envision a worn-out baseball mitt with ink signatures all over it. :facepalm:


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Lightnin' said:


>


 Hod to look up this one since it's DC. This is now the site of the Folger Shakespeare Library which was built in 1932. If this was 1925 then Henry Folger would have been in the process of buying up these houses by then. I can't imagine what this real estate would be worth today.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Another one of my family's photos. Still have the car and it's plate, taken in 1977


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Early Daytona Beach racing


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

^ The 12 volt battery gives it away.  ^


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

saron81 said:


> ^ The 12 volt battery gives it away.  ^


 I KNEW there was something fishy about that picture. crap. 

just couldn't wrap my brain about what was off


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

12 volt batteries have been around a long time.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

onebadbug said:


> 12 volt batteries have been around a long time.


 Yeah but that looks like a brand new Interstate battery.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

eh... pretty nice pic, though... whatever the date.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

Bodacious said:


> eh... pretty nice pic, though... whatever the date.


 Feb 4, 2006.  

Original is here: https://secure.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/50605053


----------



## usrtool (Jan 24, 2013)

. 
. 
. 
. 
. 

.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

^ water fun...


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

onebadbug said:


> 12 volt batteries have been around a long time.


 Ford switched to 12-volt in 1956 and the battery in the picture looks nothing like a tar-top battery, correct for the period.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

I was just saying that batteries have looked pretty much like that since I've been driving in the early 80s so while it doesn't fit with the rest of the scenery, the picture still *could have been* pretty old.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

Anyway, here's some pics I've been meaning to post: 

72 Polara, the first car I really remember. bought new when I was 5yrs old and learned to drive in it later. 









78 Wheel Horse Elec-Trac. Gotta love the energy crunch. 









second go cart late 70s. no pics of first 









Homemade Honda Odyssey "clone" early 80s. whats a minivan?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


It's pretty convincing, but I think it's a modern photo. The thin frame and large matting of the artwork and the kids' clothes make me think so.

That's a damn fine original looking ruby red '66, though. (Yes, I'm sure. )


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> It's pretty convincing, but I think it's a modern photo. The thin frame and large matting of the artwork and the kids' clothes make me think so.
> 
> That's a damn fine original looking ruby red '66, though. (Yes, I'm sure. )


Well.... (for once)... I'm actually able to chime in a date reference to a photo that is questioned.

Digging through the resources of the shot I come up with this:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=11245200&l=abd0726e69&id=286149459542

Archives de Montréal
Galeries Place Royale (151 , rue Saint-Paul Ouest) *en 1966 avec une jolie Beetle rouge.*


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Speaking of Montreal

Somehow these pictures just don't make me long for snow in a city.





































Taxi inspection


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Pennsylvania, 1950s










Buels Gore, Vermont, 1969


















http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/page/2/


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

>


The city I grew up in had a fleet of Jeeps fitted with hydraulic rotating brushes to clear the sidewalls. 

Kinda like this, but smaller.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

audifans said:


> Well.... (for once)... I'm actually able to chime in a date reference to a photo that is questioned.
> 
> Digging through the resources of the shot I come up with this:
> 
> ...


Excellent! :beer: 

That was a brand new car, then. It's a very nice photo.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> It's pretty convincing, but I think it's a modern photo. The thin frame and large matting of the artwork and the kids' clothes make me think so.
> 
> That's a damn fine original looking ruby red '66, though. (Yes, I'm sure. )


That is a brand new Beetles.

This is what the building looks like in 2012.

http://goo.gl/maps/4cRmf


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

kasbah said:


> Speaking of Montreal
> 
> Somehow these pictures just don't make me long for snow in a city.



There, some more pictures of snow removal in the city.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll take my snow in the distance.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

mitcompressor said:


>


"When I asked you to pull it out and show me, I was talking about..."


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> There, some more pictures of snow removal in the city.


Up until a couple years ago my family still owned a pair of these Sicard Snowblowers, I believe they even came from Quebec. Unfortunately with a pair of large gas engines in the rear they are far from efficient. That and you really don't need a snowblower with a 4 foot cut very often. They could throw snow over 100 meters at full throttle. They we're quite the machine.


----------



## WhistlerYOW (Oct 15, 2004)

I am a big fan of "then and now shots"...

Here is one from my city, Ottawa Ontario.


















Some more old shots from Ottawa:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Powderkeg said:


>


love it. totally thrashed.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Hand Cannon said:


>



The Yellowstone River and the Yellowstone River Fishing Bridge - you are not allowed to fish from that bridge anymore. Because the gravelly bottom of the Yellowstone River at the outlet of the lake is a major spawning area for the cutthroat trout. Overfishing from this once popular fishing spot contributed to the decline of the cutthroat trout in the lake, which is home to the largest inland population of cutthroat trout in the world. Fishing was prohibited from the bridge in 1973.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

One last snow picture.

Here is the large version so we can clearly see how the driver is dressed. :thumbup:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Gas for 32.9














































Ken Steinhoff photographer

Link:

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/ohio/32¢-gas-29¢-smokes/


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Cigarettes were cheaper than a gallon of gas too, I guess that's a good/bad thing 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

audifans said:


>


Jayne....lookin' good


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


>


whats on the front of the car?


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

^Bug screen for the radiator and proabably had some benefit for the windshield as well at certain times.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Loaded up...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Powderkeg said:


>


Sorry but I just had to quote this one.

I'd love to find a fluorescent bulb streetlight assembly! For some reason I've always been in love with it's inefficient bulkiness, even as a kid.

Anyone know of a source?


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Jayne Mansfield and Sophia Loren together.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

bajaboyextra said:


> Jayne Mansfield and Sophia Loren together.


There are more from that dinner, but they can't all be put on The Car Lounge. :laugh:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

For me, this is undoubtedly the most enjoyable thread on the forum. Still, it amazes me just how many of these photo postings don't include location or year.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

SaberOne said:


> For me, this is undoubtedly the most enjoyable thread on the forum. Still, it amazes me just how many of these photo postings don't include location or year.


yep....well it's a lot of work gathering all those pieces together. Here is one caption for the Ranchero above

Holy crap, that's looking down Freemont Street in Las Vegas! You can see the 4 Queens tower and The Plaza at the end of the street. Everything else there is different now. (There was a Woolworths on Freemont Street! Ha!)

oh... from another source.. 1972


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

/\ An early Shopsmith with a bunch of attachments.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Jesarray said:


>


Oh how so much we took for granted. That young boy with the toy gun would be thrown in prison today. 'change we can believe in'... :screwy:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Found some more fluorescent street lighting:










Dated 1952.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

This one is newer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Look at these monsters circa 1950:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Bias_Ply (Feb 6, 2010)

audifans said:


>


I wasn't looking that closely scrolling the thread, I couldn't figure out how she had a cell phone.... :screwy::laugh:


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Wheelstand said:


>


That is Cassius Clay, yeah? That must've been some expensive kit back in the day!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

> “This revolutionary new mode of travel was recently unveiled by Ford — a wheel-less vehicle that rides on a thin film of air a fraction of an inch above the road.
> 
> “Says Andrew A. Kucher, Ford’s vice president of Engineering and Research: “We look upon Glideair as a new form of high-speed land transportation for fast trips of distances of up to about 1,000 miles.” A turbojet engine would supply the power to both levitate and propel the Glideair.”
> 
> - Modern Mechanix


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

Der Audidude said:


> That is Cassius Clay, yeah? That must've been some expensive kit back in the day!



Comparatively not.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

1940 Corpus Christi


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

SaberOne said:


> Oh how so much we took for granted. That young boy with the toy gun would be thrown in prison today. 'change we can believe in'... :screwy:


And the real thing is still legal...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

and moving on


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Early dealer wheeler in Washington state


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

What's "Fordson"?


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> What's "Fordson"?


Tractors

Grays Harbor, Washington area back then needed tractors as much as (or more so) than cars


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't recall if this was shown or not


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Gavin Calistros said:


>


Haven't ever seen any tractor, much less a Fordson, with solid rubber smooth tires like these. It would be useless in the fields, but perhaps as a tow vehicle on hard surfaces? Interesting.

BTW, "Fordson" has a fairly obvious origin as a name. Henry Ford created his tractor company separate from Ford Motor Company, and he named the machine in honor of his son, Edsel.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Terandyne said:


> I can't recall if this was shown or not



A car exactly like that knocked our house off the foundation on Christmas morning 1956. The drunk wasn't hurt, but they condemned the house. We had to live in a motel for 3 months. The Chevy hardly looked damaged.


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

ill just leave these here....


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## usrtool (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

How about some vintage footage? Nothing better then moving pictures!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Naptha...












> A 1927 photograph by Mario von Bucovich on a French road, showing some very unique portable gasoline pumps. In this country we had similar pumps without the towers.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

cgj said:


> Comparatively not.


actually, yes. when you are making $95/week...these are expensive.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

.LSinLV. said:


> actually, yes. when you are making $95/week...these are expensive.


Spiegel's 103rd anniversary would mean this is from 1968.

According to this Inflation Calculator, the following purchases in 1968 would cost this much today:

$99.95 = $666.81
$79.95 = $533.38
$54.88 = $366.13


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Spiegel's 103rd anniversary would mean this is from 1968.
> 
> According to this Inflation Calculator, the following purchases in 1968 would cost this much today:
> 
> ...


You could probably buy a used car for $100. in 1968. :laugh:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

saron81 said:


> You could probably buy a used car for $100. in 1968. :laugh:


or a brand new Datsun 510 for under 2K $



> The 510 arrived in four-door sedan and wagon body styles in fall 1967, with a two-door following a year later. For $1996
> 
> Read more: http://www.motortrend.com/classic/roadtests/c12_0606_1973_datsun_510/viewall.html#ixzz2Pz83O7F1


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

saron81 said:


> You could probably buy a used car for $100. in 1968. :laugh:


You can probably buy one for $600 today... still mathmatically works out 

If $95=$666, then that makes sense, ~$600 weekly is a decent job today (at least where I'm from).


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

and... back to the pics


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

locomobile


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry about the commentary, but what speed would need to be obtained in order to rip that rickshaw top off?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> It's pretty convincing, but I think it's a modern photo. The thin frame and large matting of the artwork and the kids' clothes make me think so.
> 
> That's a damn fine original looking ruby red '66, though. (Yes, I'm sure. )


Check this out - I found the address and here are some streetview shots of it. 

Here it is today (2011) 
http://goo.gl/maps/ftb8w

And it was vacant a year later
http://goo.gl/maps/3mfQS


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


That garage is certainly well organized :thumbup:


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

PlatinumGLS said:


> That garage is certainly well organized :thumbup:


Just make sure you don't put more than 1/4 tank of gas in the lawn mower. :laugh:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

WD-40 said:


> Just make sure you don't put more than 1/4 tank of gas in the lawn mower. :laugh:


That would make a mess :laugh:


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

Biff Beltsander said:


>


 Roof rack on a first gen F-body. Now that's awesome


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> Check this out - I found the address and here are some streetview shots of it.
> 
> Here it is today (2011)
> http://goo.gl/maps/ftb8w
> ...


Neat!

You probably already noticed, but it was determined that it was indeed period on that page. I was simply mistaken. :beer:


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Sunset Strip, circa 1978


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Check out the widebody Celica! And not one but two blue Volvos .

More vintage Strip pics:



















What an awesome pic:











> Garry Winogrand: Los Angeles,1964
> 
> Winogrand noticed this odd couple in a parked convertible one night as he wandered Hollywood’s Sunset Strip. The man with the bandaged nose glances at his angry-looking female passenger. She seems to be ignoring him. The blurred motion of cars rushing past them underscores how fleeting this moment is.
> 
> Winogrand’s photograph captures Hollywood’s unique combination of glamour and seediness. It specifically calls to mind the dark narratives of film noir-the detective movies of the 1940s and ’50s that featured tough guys and femmes fatales. The narrative here is ambiguous, prompting questions as to why this man’s nose is bandaged and whether the couple is arguing.
















Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Love this shot


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

VadGTI said:


> More vintage Strip pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Light blue 356 in the background ?


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

aussie88 said:


> Light blue 356 in the background ?


Hey! How about that Pinto Wagon?


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

I :heart: vintage big rigs










Crossing the Arctic circle



























Bigger rig


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Powderkeg said:


>


 Martin Sheen and Ava Gardner.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Fantastic thread! !!  


This link below is a goldmine for vintage pics ..... I don't know if it was posted earlier on (I haven't been through this whole thread yet)  


http://www.shorpy.com/image/tid/57 



Here is an example  

>>


----------



## usrtool (Jan 24, 2013)

82Turbo930 said:


> Fantastic thread! !!
> 
> 
> This link below is a goldmine for vintage pics ..... I don't know if it was posted earlier on (I haven't been through this whole thread yet)
> ...


 . 
. 

. 

. 
. 
great thanks for that... 
Now there really is not enough hour in the day to get anything done 
. 



. 
.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Love this thread because it is from a time in history when brown and blacks were not an issue/problem to society in America and had no say and things were not made in China. :thumbup:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Rob. said:


> Love this thread because it is from a time in history when brown and blacks were not an issue/problem to society in America and had no say and things were not made in China. :thumbup:


 Quoted for posterity.

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I know a lot of you enjoyed the World's Fairs photos so wanted to give those living in or near Metro Detroit a heads up about the "Designing Tomorrow: America's World's Fairs of the 1930s" exhibit at The Henry Ford starting Saturday and running through September 2nd. Here is more information: Optimism shines through in Henry Ford exhibit of World's Fairs of the 1930s


----------



## p0ssuid0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Photo of Figueira da Foz Beach, Portugal in the late 60's or early 70's :thumbup:


----------



## heehawhardy (May 24, 2012)




----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

Just stumbled upon this and thought of this thread:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Taking a walk on the wild side


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

I know these people  













Believe it or not, the car broke down one mile from home (rear axle pulled out from the differential)..... so we never made it to California (2,000 miles)  


Heading out for a ride ...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Bugatti Type 41 Royale Coupe Weymann de 1929. by Beast 1, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Duesenberg A Sport Phaeton from 1923. by Beast 1, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Buick Skylark from 1953. by Beast 1, on Flickr 

 
Buick Special Hardtop Sedan from 1958. by Beast 1, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

KisselKar 3 Ton Truck from 1913. by Beast 1, on Flickr 

 
Linon Voiturette de 1902. by Beast 1, on Flickr 

 
GMC Electric Truck from 1912. by Beast 1, on Flickr 

 
Ford Model BB Tanker from 1934. by Beast 1, on Flickr 

 
1918 GMC US Ambulance. by Beast 1, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Alfa Romeo GT 1300 Junior from 1966. by Beast 1, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Martini-Rossi Racing Team at Daytona 1971 by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

freedomgli said:


> Linon Voiturette de 1902.


 http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/20488956.jpg


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

mumswitz_2.jpg by stevestead, on Flickr


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/20488956.jpg


 Dude. Try being in Louisville during Derby Week. Ladies (and men's to a lesser extent) hats are everywhere. That one would fit right in. 

Really. :beer:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

> Custer Car - 1920s & 30s
> 
> About 1925 Levitt Custer had developed a battery operated Custer Amusement Park Car. In the 1930s Custer patented the Custer Car meant for the public road. Available with a gasoline motor or battery-operated, the car came with an unusual type of transmission: The driver moved the steering handle forward or backward, and the car would move in that direction.


----------



## sukraj (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## sukraj (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Alencon, France.1984


----------



## Wanganrunner (Nov 3, 2008)

Rene Dreyfus' birthday was this past week (the 6th). He would have been 108 years old.

He won the 1930 Monaco Grand Prix in a privateer Bugatti, beating the Bugatti factory team.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Bodacious said:


> Cape Girardeau, Missouri


Not to be a stickler for accuracy, but that is not a DUKW. It's a Ford GPA, a much smaller floating vehicle used by the Army in WWII:









Note the larger DUKW to the left of the GPA.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

There is so much winning going on in this picture


Mr. M's "Lemon Drop" by KID DEUCE, on Flickr



> Mr. M's "Lemon Drop"
> 
> In the mid to late '60s Mike Smith had a store selling chrome accessories and wheels. The business was called Mr. M's and was located near Crenshaw and Rosecrans Blvds. In 1966 or '67 Mike built this 1965 Buick Riviera custom.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

freedomgli;81700243[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8654473643/ said:


> [/url]
> Buick Special Hardtop Sedan from 1958. by Beast 1, on Flickr


Hnnnnnnng.


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> There is so much winning going on in this picture
> 
> 
> Mr. M's "Lemon Drop" by KID DEUCE, on Flickr


This dude is badass!!!!!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The last Edsel


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


Oldsmobile F-88


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> The last Edsel


What's behind it?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

onebadbug said:


> What's behind it?


Looks like a '60 Ford.

That's a good question as the Edsel was built at the old Continental Mark II plant in Allen Park, MI. After it stopped making Edsels it became the Pilot Plant, which made test runs of the assembly lines used in the plants. If you look at the plant in the background it's not Wixom , which started off building Lincolns and T-birds and it's not the Pilot plant, so I wonder if Edsels were built someplace in addition to Allen Park.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks exactly like the one from the crash test


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964 Indy 500


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rumor is "Chevado" has been found.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Poor Corvair :laugh:


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 1964 Indy 500


That doesn't look like Jim Clark to me. :sly:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

More photos to come...700+ pages to go


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

saron81 said:


> That doesn't look like Jim Clark to me. :sly:


:facepalm: the guy who originally posted it was mistaken then


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

scan0011 by rickw_nz, on Flickr



1985Jetta said:


>


 Pictures like this are why I have pledged to myself to one day own a car that can do wheel stands.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Today


----------



## StL2.5 (Dec 21, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


> :sly::laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Canadian Pontiac Acadian wagon _and_ Canadian Mercury pickup


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954 Mercury Monterey XM-800 Concept Car


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

The side by side color contrast of these two wagons is pretty cool. I can't identify them but I don't think they are the same model/year. Anyone know what they are?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

well, they are both '56 Ford wagons


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

I always did like the clamshell opening doors

this two door was called the Parklane


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Pretty darn similar to '55


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

audifans said:


> Pretty darn similar to '55


Similar, yes. But the side trim pictured on the first ones and yours was '56 only.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

heh...


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

> Art Malone drove the "Mad Dog IV" shown here at Bristol Speedway, to a new closed-course world record of 181.561 mph at the Daytona Speedway in 1961.
> Bill France had posted a $10,000 reward to the first person to crack 180 mph after a death caused USAC to remove Daytona from their schedule.
> Builder Bob Osiecki took an Indy car and a supercharged fuel injected 413 Chrysler bored to 450 cu in producing 800 hp on alcohol to do it.
> Six other drivers including NASCAR great's Curtis Turner and Buck Baker tried their hands before Malone got behind the wheel.
> ...


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


Da dun, da da dun..


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'62 Corvair Monza coupe


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Miss my '64 Comet Cyclone 










































Nice GM New Look bus


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

I think this could be my favorite thread on TCL.

:thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

1985 Jetta: Not to dampen your enthusiasm too much, but if you continue to dump a mega load of pics per post, we'll eventually get up to needing 5 minutes to load the page.

just sayin'.... split it up a little. 

(and yes... they are good pictures)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sport bug


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


>


I grew up right near there.


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959 Harrah's Club executive board w/cars Harrah had given them


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Had a '50 Plymouth Deluxe 4 door









Wish I kept my T-bucket...









Avanti wagon drawing


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW vintage photo burst


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Natural born hippies


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Reminds me of the opening scenes of The Love Bug


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

St. Charles River. Harvard Bridge


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Hammer time~~!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Corvair Fitch Sprint


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Look closely


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Meteor wagon


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


>


Linda Vaughn. Miss Hurst Golden Shifter. The First Lady of Drag Racing. Trophy queen at just about every type of automotive competition including NASCAR,Indy,Formula One,etc. Linda was the sweetheart of many a race fan from the mid-60′s to the early 1980′s when she relinquished her titled as Miss Hurst Golden Shifter.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)




----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Manhattan Beach CA, photo circa 1939


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

'38


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

wow, 1939 New York in HD Color


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fond memories


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, a treasure trove at *http://theoldmotor.com*


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

More of Betty


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Credits to Ken Steinhoff, photographer.

Link:

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/students/bill-hopkins-gets-steamed-up/


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

US 101, Hollywood Freeway, 1963










Whisky-a-Go-Go, Sunset Strip, 1964


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

slirt said:


>


The only import amid all the American iron is a friggin' 300SL .



Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## usrtool (Jan 24, 2013)

maybe Linda Vaughn and the hurst girls need their own thread 
. 
. 
. 

. 
.


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


>


 Cars were so safe back then! Did people really not worry about such things? I would hate to be in that thing when a 3 ton 53 Buick with non assisted drum brakes comes plowing into me. Atleast it would be quick!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

mikes96GTI said:


> Cars were so safe back then! Did people really not worry about such things? I would hate to be in that thing when a 3 ton 53 Buick with non assisted drum brakes comes plowing into me. Atleast it would be quick!


 As a baby boomer, no we did not.


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

awesome shots of fallingwater & FLW


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

I grew up here and was out on this promentory many times. Day....and night  












> This photo was taken in 1966 or 1967. I read somewhere that this is one of the best views of the Mississippi River you can get without leaving the comfort of your car.


 Ken Steinhoff 

Photographer 

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/cape-rock-scenic-overview/


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


>


That's in my lifetime, so that is most certainly not vintage. :laugh:


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

usrtool said:


> maybe Linda Vaughn and the hurst girls need their own thread
> .
> .
> .
> ...


I would be in support of a vintage camel toe thread! :thumbup:


----------



## usrtool (Jan 24, 2013)

Double-V said:


> I would be in support of a vintage camel toe thread! :thumbup:


EZ there stud... That kind of thinking will get you band in TCL


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

Double-V said:


> I would be in support of a vintage camel toe thread! :thumbup:


Me too. But so **** me God if this thread gets locked....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> [


I would love to be able to have seen this sign in action at night!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4th St., Detroit









I remember these days...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> 4th St., Detroit


Sold some parts for an Isetta today. I love the fact you're posting pictures with '54-'55-'56 Fords! :heart:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Sold some parts for an Isetta today. I love the fact you're posting pictures with '54-'55-'56 Fords! :heart:


:thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

:screwy:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Lawrence Avenue West at Bathurst Street	1960
This is the closest intersection of my house.
Esso station is still there.



























Lawrence ave @ Varna drive










Lawrence plaza


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Installation of curbs at Eglinton Avenue East and Midland Avenue Toronto	1960


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Yorkdale mall toronto 1965


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Hogan Pontiac toronto 1956


















Belmont Chev Olds toronto 1964


















Lakeshore rd toronto
A researcher's note says the man on the left (in the truck?) is Horace Harpham, owner of Harpham Bros. (truck and tire dealer) and importer of Commer(?) trucks. He died June 1980


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

some car dealers in toronto


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

More random toronto photos


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Auto traffic constable - Toronto City Hall
September 7, 1918










Forks of Credit - auto on road by river
September 28, 1919










Toronto Exhibitions - auto and crowd on front
August 30, 1919










Men inspecting wreckage of first Toronto airplane crash
1911










Women in shorts "cause" car to crash into pole
1937


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


>


Is that Carl Sagan?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


> :thumbup:


LOL!!!


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


>


This is awesome :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Wheel takes a hop.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some vids
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4XenSbhjmE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT2tU_zAxuc&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCXcoiF09sE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBmaX64TWSw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOHAmSe3094&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJK9kHvnMgY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-I2kLNwBak&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXOjyFp2Y9k


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

circa 1927 Bayer aiming a Thompson machine gun.....without magazine





















> The roar of a racing motor car engine drew his attention. A touring car with four men flashed by as a dark streak. The motorcycle officer sprang on his machine and raced after the gunmen. Their response was a salvo of two sawed-off shotguns and four revolvers.
> 
> “I heard the bullets whizz by my head but I just gave my motorcycle the gun. I was mad clean through and wasn’t doing much thinking. I knew I wanted those birds, though.”
> 
> ...


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

MagicBus said:


> Is that Carl Sagan?


The old pot-head, himself.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Harvey Hopkins said:


>


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


>


Ah, the 68s have arrived.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Powderkeg said:


>


Love the dress up approach to catching some air.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Air and water do mix said:


> Ah, the 68s have arrived.


:thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Watts Riots


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959 Edsel Bermuda prototype, tail lights didn't make it to production


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Motor camping in Tampa '48


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

A treasure trove of old car advertising and photos.

http://www.moaaad.org/catalog_cat2.php?pageNum_RScategory2=0&totalRows_RScategory2=241


----------



## Senna_ (Nov 2, 2010)

Love that picture of Carl Sagan in front of his house in Ithaca, NY. The house is still there and spectacular


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Baltimore, 1920









1924 Lincoln









1911 Horse drawn hearse


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vampira, 1954 Cadillac hearse









1956 Cadillac


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

"cough" 












> Sept. 4, 1951: The original Los Angeles Times caption reported:
> 
> The city marshal’s office yesterday began inspection of motor vehicles for mechanical defects at four locations, taking over the duties formerly handled by the California Highway Patrol. Here Mrs. Diane Tesler speeds up her motor while Sgt. Charles Harding checks the car for excess smoke and other defects.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

and...followup on the above

geeze












> Smog testing with human subjects
> 
> June 28, 1956: Chemical engineer Edward Liston, right, of Stanford Research Institute checks on five subjects in a smog chamber breathing reconstituted smog and noting reactions on pads. The testing was being conducted at SRI labs in South Pasadena.
> 
> ...


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

'46 Cad Convertible


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Spur Cola certainly didn't last long.









Nice truck.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 1959 Edsel Bermuda prototype, tail lights didn't make it to production


We got these... which are pretty close. I took this at Carlisle years ago... IMO maybe the coolest tail lamps _ever_.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

saron81 said:


> We got these... which are pretty close. I took this at Carlisle years ago... IMO maybe the coolest tail lamps _ever_.


'58 is the best year IMO


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

> May 22, 1960: UCLA researchers Richard D. Hopa, left, and Hiroshi Kimura demonstrate a new anti-smog device developed for automobiles.
> 
> This image accompanied a May 23, 1960, L.A. Times story that reported:
> 
> ...


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

This is from a Long Beach/Signal Hill refinery fire in 1958. There was also a refinery fire here in the 30's..... after this burned down in 1958 they put a auto wrecking yard over it, then in the late 80's it became an automall. I use to work at a dealer there and we had gas collection lines/bladder under the asphalt and a shed to burn off accumulated gases. When they would tear into the dirt to build something the stench of chemicals and crude oil was literally sickening. My dad and grandfather use to work in the oil business in Socal from the 40's-80-s and I have heard some stories of how they use to do things. 

Check out that awesome Vette


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Massive Attack said:


>


Woa, a late '70s Chevrolet Impala in the background!


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## under the radar (Mar 5, 2007)

Lightnin' said:


>


this is an amazing photo...i'd hang that on a wall.


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Woa, a late '70s Chevrolet Impala in the background!


And....... Your looking at the background?????


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic shot.



Lightnin' said:


>


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Rear drive in the old days with snow.

Hmmm.












> 1940 closure of Ridge Route
> 
> Dec. 16, 1940: Motor vehicles are halted at Gorman by the first major storm of the season. Chains were required to proceed north.
> 
> ...


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Dashing thru the snow.

not.

Chicago 1930


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Anyone know what kind of car this is?


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

kasbah said:


> '46 Cad Convertible


When I lived in Hawaii in the early sixties, there was a yellow example abandoned by the highway to Honolulu. Body was perfect and the white top looked intact. In the boondocks was a late thirties Packard 110 coupe that looked like it just rolled out of the showroom; in the woods, not even close to a house. A '48 caddy fleetwood in an alley in Honolulu with gleaming black paint showing under years' of accumulated dirt.

There were so many pre-1950 luxury cars abandoned with perfect bodies and good paint it made my 13 year old heart ache. Amazing, considering that current model Fords rarely had any paint at all, unless they were white.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

every moment is a photo bomb moment


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

"Yep. I remember distinctly when my voice changed. It was when I managed to drop my tally whacker into the fan there and boy howdy was that a hell of a ride."


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Mastering the complexities of Power Glide


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Massive Attack said:


>





Mtl-Marc said:


> Woa, a late '70s Chevrolet Impala in the background!


What Chevrolet?

For that matter, what background?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

A little color with your chrome


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

L.A. '36


----------



## AB11 (Jul 5, 2010)

Few old pictures of Aberdeen from an article that I was reading earlier today:


Union Bridge and Union Terrace Early 50s









Castlegate 1968









Union St 1950s looking west









Union St 1956 looking east









George St 1920s


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Sheriff decides to part out a patrol car


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

> Sneaky Pete Robinson’s lightweight (1,250 pounds), blown Chevy-powered Pete’s Engineering AA/Dragster captured the coveted Mr. Eliminator title with an 8.92 victory over Dode Martin’s Mooneyes A/Dragster. Robinson’s victim in the AA/D runoff was legend Tom McEwen.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

> Tony Nancy advanced to the AA/Dragster semifinals before bowing out to eventual class winner Don Garlits, then lost in round one of Top Eliminator to eventual Nationals champ Bobby Vodnik.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

I love night shots


----------



## Bias_Ply (Feb 6, 2010)

Richard Directo said:


> Mastering the complexities of Power Glide


"low" looks shopped.


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Los Angeles 1950


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

Wheelstand said:


>


Lower it


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## sportwgn (May 5, 2012)

Those dragsters look deadly!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Love this shot


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Full Service


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958 Plymouth Cabana concept









1955









Rutland Fair at Catamount Stadium in Vermont


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Market Square in Houlton, ME 1964









Wonder if this is still there


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Gas War


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

gay Paree


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Ocean Avenue, Santa Monica CA - April, 1952


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

F5 Tornado

Waco Texas '53


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Somebody said "lower it"


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


>


Awesome.

Man, do I love that stupid show. Well, that _and_ the movie. 










What a great bunch of cars in those scenes, too. :thumbup:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## AB11 (Jul 5, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


>


From P127
Is that a Fiat Topolino?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

AB11 said:


> From P127
> Is that a Fiat Topolino?


I'd think so


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice '59 Buick









Seattle


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


>


looks like a 250 GTE out in the parking lot...???


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IDdubber said:


> looks like a 250 GTE out in the parking lot...???


Looks different than a 250 GTE IMO


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

IDdubber said:


> looks like a 250 GTE out in the parking lot...???






Correct me if I am wrong but it looks more like a 250 GT SWB


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice '59 Buick









The '59 had smoother flanks.


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


Premium almost 20% more than regular. That would be $.70 to $.80 more today.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Just for fun: 










for real:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Looks different than a 250 GTE IMO


I want the truck and trailer in the background. Those 50's car hauler trailers are AWESOME.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New York, 1955









Nothing wrong with Edsels









1949 Mercury


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

> Teenagers in the parking lot of an A&W drive-in in Hutchinson, Kan., in 1959.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

decent car movie
two lane blacktop 1971


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Makes me wish I didn't own a minivan









San Francisco, 1961


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

lemme get dis


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Montreal, 1972

















Williamsburg Bridge, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brooklyn









AMC's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959









Dumbiedykes Road, 1959









1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Newtown, UK - 1967









1968


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

'61-3 Rambler?


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

back to L.A... Sunset Strip & Larrebee - 1958

The Melody Room had several incarnations including Filthy McNasty's, The Central, and now The Viper Room


----------



## sukraj (Dec 31, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>










ic:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

great updates


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BattleRabbit said:


> '61-3 Rambler?


That's what it looks like

1966


















Bob Peck Chevrolet


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

A little cool off photo for all the heat.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Long Beach, CA


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

slirt said:


> Long Beach, CA


Man that 356 is *TINY* compared to that red Chevy / Pontiac (?).


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Man that 356 is *TINY* compared to that red Chevy / Pontiac (?).


sure, but that AH Sprite in the foreground is even smaller


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

oops, 1961


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I remember skiing through the streets









Times Square, 1964


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tony Bonaides









Stonegate Resort, Webster, WI


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Detroit, 1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Go Pontiac!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

RHD









Lorain & Denison, Cleveland 1951









Exactly 60 years later


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pier 66, Seattle









New Pontiacs


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

St. Petersburg









Custom









Chicago, June 19, 1956


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

I was browsing some old Neckermann catalogues before throwing them away (recycling actually) and this one caught my eye. So I snapped a few pictures of stuff you could mail order for your car... and more. Summer 1970, here we go.














































And some other stuff that caught my eye.

See Mexico in colour! 



















Mail order motor bikes.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lance Reventlow and the Scarab, 1959









The Manitou Cliff Dwellings in Colorado, 1962









1949 De Franceschi micro car


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Natural Bridge Ave & Goodfellow, St. Louis









Now


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Curved dash Olds, October 1949









Elten Germany, March 1964


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Curved dash Olds, October 1949


What a difference 45 years makes.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Austin, TX









Looking southeast towards Pigeon Point, Seattle, November 16, 1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962


















Still reminds me of my street skiing days...


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Includes James Dean's Porsche and Ernie Kovacs' Corvair.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That garage picture tells quite the story. I see the belt-driven grinder to the right and the 3-jaw lathe to the left of that, behind the engine block. I find it interesting that the wrench is raising the engine overhead, as there's no engine stand in sight. The mechanics are all wearing overalls, but there seems to be a man in a suit with shoes that aren't work damaged. He seems exacerbated with his blue-collar technician. I'm trying to figure out what type of machine they are standing on either side of. It has a sizable electric motor configured for some type of horizontal boring, but I've never seen anything that low. What is it?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brand new 1976 S&H Limited Edition Gran Torino, in Alaska









Gremlin X racer


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago Auto Show, 1972









Cleveland, 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Burlington, VT


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

bajaboyextra said:


> Includes James Dean's Porsche and Ernie Kovacs' Corvair.


Anyone notice the steering wheel/column location in thr truck @2:23?


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Great thread!! 



 I found the *MOTHERLOAD *of old vintage car pics, advertisments, wrecks, racing and vintage American streets pics! 


Check this out, it will take up about a year of your life, but it's sooOOoo worth it! 


http://www.stationwagonforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7569&page=854


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


>


Looks like _that _worked well. :laugh:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's a good one.

August 4, 1949. "General Electric turbine plant, Schenectady, New York." 

Click for huge version: http://www.shorpy.com/node/15588?size=_original#caption


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Brand new 1976 S&H Limited Edition Gran Torino, in Alaska


So cool. Does anyone know the story behind the whole thing? Did the show's producers just pick a car and when the show turned out to be popular, Ford started to make replicas? Or was Ford sponsoring the show from the get go? The latter would definitely be how it'd be these days, but I hope it was the former.


----------



## lawdogg (May 11, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


> [Winooski and North looking South]


Don't know how to embed street view, but one house is still standing!
http://goo.gl/maps/zcBEu


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Son said:


> So cool. Does anyone know the story behind the whole thing? Did the show's producers just pick a car and when the show turned out to be popular, Ford started to make replicas? Or was Ford sponsoring the show from the get go? The latter would definitely be how it'd be these days, but I hope it was the former.


It was the former. They made approximately 1,300 Gran Torinos and 2 Montegos. This photo was taken at Stepp Brothers Friendly Ford in Anchorage, AK.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 1964


















Inside


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## nobug (Aug 10, 2003)

Fascinating photos from the 1920s and 30s show the dramatic and tragic side effect of the golden age of American motoring.
The pictures were taken in and around Boston , Massachusetts by Leslie Jones, who was staff photographer at the Boston-Herald Traveler newspaper from 1917 to 1956.
Mr Jones captured everything that happened in the city for five decades and when he died in 1967, his family donated a vast collection of 34,000 prints to the Boston Public Library.
They included these fascinating photos of vintage car wrecks from the great motoring boom.
Motor cars became affordable to the masses for the first time in the 1920s. By the end of the decade a Model T Ford cost $298, just a fraction of the $1,200 it cost in 1909.
The introduction of hire purchase also made it much easier for members of the public to buy cars, and by 1929, 20 per cent of Americans were on the road.
Ford, Chrysler and General Motors were all competing for the boom in business and by the time the depression hit in 1929, Ford was producing more than one car every minute.
Technology meant these early cars were capable of achieving speeds of up to 50 miles per hour - but safety measures were nowhere near as advanced as they are today.
Add in the fact drivers didn't need to pass a test before they got behind the wheel, and it's easy to see why accidents were frequent and often spectacular.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 29bowtie (Jan 26, 2013)

mikes96GTI said:


> Cars were so safe back then! Did people really not worry about such things? I would hate to be in that thing when a 3 ton 53 Buick with non assisted drum brakes comes plowing into me. Atleast it would be quick!


People were less likely to get in an accident back then, since they were not yapping on their cell phone or texting! Far less volumn of traffic too.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Just love the way these things look from the side


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Los Angeles, circa mid-60s


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

central expressway dallas '72






































and a little bit of period







hair style


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Egypt '60


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

electric car 1947


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## mtb_jeremy (Aug 13, 2000)

*Stuttgart in the 70's*


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1916









1927 Chrysler taken at the California Palace of the Legion of Honor









1908 Olds


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That first pic has to be somewhere in MA/RI, some old industrial city. I'd recognize a triple decker anywhere.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957 Plum Crazy Nomad with a 400/4spd, picture taken in 1976









1949 DeSoto wagon, picture taken around 1949-50









Main Street, Huntington Beach, CA. Christmas 1957


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Honda Trail 90









1932 Dodge DL sedan, Syracuse, NY 1965. The same guy in the photo owns it currently









Model T


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London, OH. Taken in 1938









Holmes, taken in Safford AZ 1954


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1941 church parking lot flood, Chevy panel delivery 









Reo, 1907









Marmon Roosevelt coupe


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

oopsies









Lincoln


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Here is a link to an online exhibition of vintage photos from the Los Angeles area 1950's and early from the Edison Archives and a temporary exhibit by The Huntington. Inside the top link are a TON of great pics *

http://pstp-edison.com/exhibitions/

http://www.huntington.org/huntingtonlibrary_02.aspx?id=12926

I also went to see this at the Getty this past weekend. I was meaning to go earlier but this coming weekend is the last weekend. 

http://www.getty.edu/art/exhibitions/overdrive/


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

mikes96GTI said:


> *Here is a link to an online exhibition of vintage photos from the Los Angeles area 1950's and early from the Edison Archives and a temporary exhibit by The Huntington. Inside the top link are a TON of great pics *
> 
> http://pstp-edison.com/exhibitions/
> 
> ...


Ugh... I wanted to go to Overdrive. Damn it, don't think I can make it this weekend.

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

VadGTI said:


> Ugh... I wanted to go to Overdrive. Damn it, don't think I can make it this weekend.


i just went last week with some friends, but wish i'd gone alone and spent more time there; it was _really_ good :thumbup: at least there's more opportunity to see it if one ever gets to D.C.

"Following its presentation at the Getty, this exhibition will be on view at the National Building Museum in Washington, D.C. from October 20, 2013 through March 10, 2014. "

it deserves national attention.


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

VadGTI said:


> Ugh... I wanted to go to Overdrive. Damn it, don't think I can make it this weekend.
> 
> Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator



It was awesome. Honestly if you get there when they open at 10 then you could be on your way by noon if you see nothing else. Its well worth it if you can squeeze it in. I'm a huge mid century/modern architecture buff and love LA history so its a win/win they have a portion for case study houses.



slirt said:


> i just went last week with some friends, but wish i'd gone alone and spent more time there; it was _really_ good :thumbup: at least there's more opportunity to see it if one ever gets to D.C.
> 
> "Following its presentation at the Getty, this exhibition will be on view at the National Building Museum in Washington, D.C. from October 20, 2013 through March 10, 2014. "
> 
> it deserves national attention.


Yes it does. It was a great exhibit. I got away with a picture of the VW Panda sketch when nobody was looking. There is a new large exhibit on Los Angeles history thats supposed to be opening any day now at the Natural History museum. That will supposedly be very good too.


----------



## lucyr8 (Jul 19, 2013)

some great photos here......:thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Big wheels rollin'


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

or not rollin'


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Tokyo 1904








1946 Bowden Spacelander bike








Naples 1895








Fifth Avenue, NYC








Licata, 1940
















Winston-Salem, North Carolina, 1956
















1934 LaSalle


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

www.blog.hemmings.com 

New Orleans, circa 1950 









Bennington, Vermont, 1974 
I imagine that Honda got quite a few looks. 


































Lancaster, Pennsylvania, 1980 









Fort Lauderdale, Florida, 1959 









Escondido, California, 1972 









Waco, Texas, 1953 

















Las Vegas, 1960s 









Dallas, Texas, 1974 
Note the Toronado airport shuttle 









Atlantic City, New Jersey, 1950s 









Spokane, Washington, 1974


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Ford Motor Company exhibit at the 1939 NY World's Fair


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Portsmouth NH


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

LA 









1956 film 









New 1949 Chevys


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


>


 
1960's hipster? Same stuff comes around every 50 years or so I guess.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> 1960's hipster? Same stuff comes around every 50 years or so I guess.


 Could be 

:sly:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Shouldn't have sold our 59 caddy


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rays Mill (now Ray City), GA: 

















The graves of the people in these photos


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

Somebody please post more WW2 pics... also some more mustang pics... 

IN for this


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some random photos


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Those were the days


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Custom 64-66 GM van


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The same Camaro


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

62 Corvette


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

RHD?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


 Did little Johnny poop his pants here thinking that was actually Frankenstein?


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

Some vintage Tucson my home city, used Tucson so pics are least likely to be reposts.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Did little Johnny poop his pants here thinking that was actually Frankenstein?


 LOL :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

64 Corvette


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Washington Avenue and Grand Boulevard - 25 year old woman found on a curb. It is unknown if she was ejected or not 

















Borderline vintage - September 2, 1984 - driver of the car died instantly


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The far end of the spectrum - all early 80's photos 

No fatalites - 1/20/82 









6/30/82 - Los Angeles - 1978 Pontiac GP was traveling the wrong way at a high rate of speed - all drivers/occupants killed 









Baho Ashcazai & his dog - Long Beach Freeway - 50' drop below - 2/5/80


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Where are all these LA pics coming from?

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> Where are all these LA pics coming from?
> 
> Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


 LA Public Library website :laugh: 

:heart: GM New Look buses - 1961


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wrecked 1961 Corvair 500


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Same dealership as the Corvair


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Same car possibly 









12/17/60 - Sterling Place & 7th Avenue, Brooklyn


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Albert87 (Sep 15, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


> Natural Bridge Ave & Goodfellow, St. Louis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well the old phot it all sure looked better even for a black and white photo 
gees is see the then and now's here sometimes 

and we call 2013 a modern time.. but if you ask me. sometimes it just a depressed setting we create :S


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I like it


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Washington Avenue and Grand Boulevard - 25 year old woman found on a curb. It is unknown if she was ejected or not


 Is it just me or is that another body hanging out of the Pinto Wagon window?


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


>


 Is that a Ford Flathead?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

mikes96GTI said:


> Is that a Ford Flathead?


 Yup. 1967 Camaro SS 396 

1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

mikes96GTI said:


> Is it just me or is that another body hanging out of the Pinto Wagon window?


 Could be.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I remember these


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1939 









1927


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1926 









1924 









1913


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Flat Iron Building, 1910 









Long Acre Square, 1904 









1903


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Central Station, 1903 









Brooklyn Terminal, 1903 









Waldorf Astoria, 1902


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Madison Square, 1900 









Grand Street, 1900 









Off to lunch


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Far end of the spectrum - Europe, 1980's 









Germany 









1959 Ford Popular


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice Chevy


----------



## looking4vr (Jan 31, 2006)

This thread continues to wonder and amaze...:thumbup::thumbup:
Everytime I see the pictures of the 50's, 60's and 70's it makes me reflect;
I know my parents provided a better quality of life for me than they had, and I know my wife and I are providing a better quality of life for our children than we had but then I see these pictures and I have to ask myself...*are we really?*


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

ilovethisthreadsomuch.jpg


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 7, 2013)

I love buttons.

Give me buttons.

Buttons, buttons, butttons, buttons!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

The building in the right hand side of the picture is the old Montreal Forum circa 1956.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Good thing I had a little Celica in those days









Los Angeles, 1/4/74









5th Street, 3/21/71


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

LA Intl Airport, 1972









San Fernando Earthquake, 2/9/71









Vehicles entering the evacuation area, 2/11/71


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vincent Thomas Bridge, 1964









6th Street & Broadway, 1947. First day of trackless trolleys









Echo Park Pool, 7/9/58


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Single engine plane crash near Marina Del Ray, pilot killed









Continental Building









Vine Street, Hollywood, 1953


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sepulveda underpass, 1953


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Coulee, WA - 1937









Los Angeles, 1936









Hollywood, 1940


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Baniff, AB, Canada









Memphis, 1943









Chicago, 1951


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

looking4vr said:


> This thread continues to wonder and amaze...:thumbup::thumbup:
> Everytime I see the pictures of the 50's, 60's and 70's it makes me reflect;
> I know my parents provided a better quality of life for me than they had, and I know my wife and I are providing a better quality of life for our children than we had but then I see these pictures and I have to ask myself...*are we really?*


That's up for debate, in some ways we are (such as medical care), but in many other ways we are not.
I love this thread though, it makes me wish I was a teenager in the fifties. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Memorial bridge between Portsmouth NH and Kittery ME . Built in 1919 and replaced this year.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/69


















That house looks familiar...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>



I have absolutely no idea how something can look so utterly ridiculus yet so friggin' awesome at the same time.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Frankie Avalon


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rattle canned tumbleweed snowman


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

looking4vr said:


> This thread continues to wonder and amaze...



+1 

this thread delivers!

:heart: mkI scirocco :heart: sighting: lower right-hand corner, 5o'clock











edit: this also from a page back. :thumbup:


----------



## WhistlerYOW (Oct 15, 2004)

slirt said:


> Los Angeles, circa mid-60s



One of the things that strikes me about vintage pics is how different/obvious any European or Asian car looks compared to its domestic surroundings . They really stood out back then. 

Take the same pic now and there would be Ford's, Toyota, VWs, etc etc but they all look essentially the same.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wig Wam Motel, 1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Santa Anita


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ginster86roc said:


> +1
> 
> this thread delivers!
> 
> :heart: mkI scirocco :heart: sighting: lower right-hand corner, 5o'clock


Win! :thumbup::beer:

Thank you 1985Jetta. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Win! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Thank you 1985Jetta. :thumbup::beer:


No prob


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chrysler Plant, Adelaide, South Australia









1963









1964


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

More from the plant, 1964


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

back to the plant, 1963-64


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

65

















1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

1957 Hollywood


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

That's pretty awesome. Find something about one mile further so I can see my street .

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1938


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## looking4vr (Jan 31, 2006)

1985Jetta, your contributions to this thread are irreplaceable. Thank you sir :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

looking4vr said:


> 1985Jetta, your contributions to this thread are irreplaceable. Thank you sir :thumbup:


No problem 

1930









Hwy 40









SF Bay Bridge, 1938


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Caldecott Tunnel, 1948









XC-99 at San Diego, 1949


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Indy, 1964









Irwindale, 1963









Yosemite, early 60's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Colton drags, late 50's









SoCal, mid 50's









99 NB, 1963


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Early 60's









Porterville, CA


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

1985Jetta said:


>



Ok, I give up. What is the event going on here?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

cgj said:


> Ok, I give up. What is the event going on here?


Some kind of scale model track. This talks about tether cars but I though those would just be in a circle: http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=280837

Rail track:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1932


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1937


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

East Dorset, VT - 1942, Mark Whalon


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Beware: VERY large photodump coming!

A few photos of my hometown. Fall River, MA. Once one of the bigger cities on the east coast due to all the cotton mills, then paper mills, the city died out in the Depression and hasn't really recovered since. I'll caption where I can and I'll try to keep it car related, but don't hold me to it!

1956 St. Patrick's Day Parade, East Main St.

































































Another parade, early 70s:

















And another parade, 1956:









Spencer Borden's residence, Interlaken, before and today:









Academy Building
early 20th century
























30s postcard








same view, real life:
















on the right, looking north
















Early 60s, demolition for the highway has begun.








Academy Theater, located in the Academy Building:
























(while the building still exists, it was cut in half, and the theater section was demolished, so the theater entrance now just leads to a plaza in the back)

North facade, back in the day








North facade, today








street view, today:









Durfee Theater









Savoy Theater, N Main St:









Center Theater, 1941. We had a LOT of theaters! Now we have none 









Mills, 60s
























Old shell station out front
























Upper left of the left-of-center intersection. of these 4 mills, 1 remains (lower right):








The same mill, burning down (1981), and today, it's still a Shell:









Braga Bridge being assembled, early 60s I think:

































































































Notre Dame fire, cool vintage fire trucks:








Befroe fire:
























during:
























































































Aftermath:








(sorry most of those weren't car related... but some fantastic pics, and this city has had more than it's fair share of conflagrations in the past)

Firestone Tire Mill Fire, 1941:

















1874 mill fire, steam pump center right:









Kerr Mill fire, 1986:








Kerr Mill, before and after fire:









Nite Owl Diner








different Nite Owl from above:








80s? (still stands, but hasn't been open for as long as I've lived)

















Rockland Diner, doesn't exist anymore:









AlMac's Diner, still operated until last year when it closed indefinitely  I've had a few drunken 3am breakfasts here. My grandfather worked for them in the 60s. 









*****'s Diner, my grandfather worked here too:









Downtown
































































































City Hall, Granite Block, Eagle Restaurant, Durfee Threater
































Indian Motorcycle Co. 1920s, South main St








Pleasant St.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Eagle Restaurant, still operating








Pleasant St.








South main St.








Kennedy & Co. market
















An old ad from the 60s, promoting Fall River business. That's pour current city hall over the highway. The other buildings are mostly fake- they wanted it to look good, I guess!








vintage bus at the old bus station:








Another old bus:








YMCA ca. 1910








today








Troy Store








Fountain outside City hall








the same fountain, today. when the old city hall was demolished, this was sent to the landfill, but it was then recovered and placed on display across the street from it's old location (and non functioning):








5 cents savings bank, 1920
















"shoe hospital"








granite block, across the street from City Hall:
















Granite Block left, city hall right:








Hotel mellen, a temporary city hall while they demolished the old one and built the new one:
















City hall center, granite block in front, new post office behind, academy building to the left:
















other direction to above:








Grantie Block, City Hall, Post office:








N. Main, 1910:








Bedford St, 1888:








First National bank, 1889:








What could have been: plans for a new City hall constructed behind the old one, 1920s:








1912: "Fall River Looms Up" Independence day decoration:









Trolley barn, Stafford Rd:









Policemen directing traffic:

























































Police car:








1968:









late 19th century fire station:








today:
https://www.google.com/maps?ll=41.6...QUkA&cbll=41.69421,-71.138403&dg=opt&t=h&z=11

Mohican Hotel before and after:









Highlands mansion, before and after (one of the few to stay mostly the same). Fall River was a wealthy town in the late 18th century due to all the mills:

















Belmont St, under construction:









Sanitorium:









north park








south park









North main St before and after









City Hall area before and after, Granite Block (which was demolished to make the overpass), on the left:









South main St before and after:









Pocassett St. before and after








Our falls, which we were named for (the Quequechan River, which means "Falling Water" in the local Native American language). This was located behind the A&P above, and were covered over for the Interstate 195 project, which deolished nearly evertything you see in these downtown pics. 








in the process of being piped up:









Blizzard of 1978
































Durfee High School foreground








































Academy Building again










President Taft's plane from when he appeared in the parade celebrating FR's Cotton Centenial. imagine this today!

























Not carr elated but awesome: we house the USS Massachusetts in our waters as a museum, this pic was taken shortly after it arrived, with a Japanese plane flying overhead and the braga Bridge between them:









Globe 4 Corners 1890s








The same view today:
https://www.google.com/maps?ll=41.6...16A&cbll=41.687084,-71.171697&dg=opt&t=h&z=11

Horseneck Beach, Westport. How warm they must be!









Lizzie Borden house where she murdered her parents (green building kinda left of center):








Today it's a bed and breakfast (used to be a printing shop when I was a kid):








Lizzie Borden's residence after the murders, Maplecroft, on French St (house is currently for sale again)








Today, other angle form the front:









Fall River Line boats, when we had steamboat service directly to NYC.









Bradless, 60s?









Random boy:








Another boy, lgihting a firecracker, 1940s









Random car:









This may not have been Fall River, but it's a cool pic anyway. 









And now for something completely different... "







Here's a very rare photo of a very rare car. Called the mars express it toured the country promoting a traveling circus. This photo is from 1940."

Hope you enjoyed this little tour of my city


----------



## looking4vr (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

VDub2625 - great posts!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks! Credit goes to the "grew up in fall river" Facebook group. They post these vintage pics all the time. They're awesome. I had to search far and wide to collect them all, lol. Living here, it's so cool to see and recognize the history. Especially the academy building, which for some reason is very well documented, from the horse drawn carriage right through to today. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## apeinshape (Jan 5, 2012)

Very, very interesting topic! Again and again i'm glad that i bought a film photocamera. Because the fotos are so warm, i don't know...it's like the window in the past.

So amazingly to see the people and to think what happend with them later.

If someone has a shots of hippie time, i mean 1965 - 1970, it will be very interesting to see. The communities, the buses, festivals and other things of this beautiful time.

sorry for my bad english.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

amazing how many public transport there used to be in the US


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hudson, MS - 1939


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1962


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

1985Jetta said:


> 1938


Wow, that's amazing! I live there and the AKRON letters are still there. There is now an airport, blimp hanger, BMX and skateboard park where all the cars are parked and beyond. To the left they built a football stadium (Rubber Bowl). They still hold the All American Soap Box Derby. Chevrolet used to sponser it up until the 80s and then they forgot how to build cars so they figured they better go back and relearn that.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Detroit, 1951


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Miami Beach, 1940


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Akron soapbox racing again


















Chicago, April 1915


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


Open face helmet, feet resting on the bell housing, and an engine spinning 7000+ rpms inches away from said face and feet. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


> Miami Beach, 1940



Dat booty....


----------



## marek (Jan 13, 2000)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Open face helmet, feet resting on the bell housing, and an engine spinning 7000+ rpms inches away from said face and feet. What could possibly go wrong?


He is wearing an early HANS device though


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

bajaboyextra said:


> 1957 Hollywood


BRILLIANT video, thanks for that! Geez, it dispels any notion that the roads are worse today than they were in the old days....look at all the pedestrians crossing against lights, cars pulling out in front of each other, etc. 

Two fun notes - Pre-A looking Porsche 356 at 1:25, a rare bird in 1957. Also, a bone fide pink Cadillac at 2:07. In Hollywood, that could have been some celebrity type.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960 Divco Model 40


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I was recently emailed some old family pictures from Nantucket and this one was included. This was taken on Great Point, Nantucket circa 1950. My great grandmother's Jeep is parked in the middle of the shot. It's hard to see, but she had a Nantucket whale with her initials painted on the door.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

:sly:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks to be an Amphicar prototype

















South Bay Shore Drive, Miami - 1939


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

200 block of south Main St., Los Angeles - 1952









Tucson, 1940









Locust Street, Des Moines, IA - 1958


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1949


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

San Francisco, 1957









Farm auction in Illinois, 1952


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1946


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1948









Garden City, NY - 1942


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Newark, NJ, right before the depression









4th of July, 1950 - Mackinaw Straits Ferry, Mackinaw, MI









Police motorcycles


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Seattle World's Fair, 1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Arco, Idaho - 1949


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bonneville, 1954


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1948


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Scripps College, 1950


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Terre Haute, IN

















Myrtle Beach


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles County, 1948

















1964-65


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Those must be some pretty stale donuts! 



1985Jetta said:


>


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Those must be some pretty stale donuts!


Yeah, different truck though

1949


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 7, 2013)

1985Jetta said:


> 1962


The Chevy Chase Supermarket still looks like this inside!! 

Hi, Mrs. B!! :wave:


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Manila


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Roseburg, OR - 1959. Started with a building fire. Truck just happened to be on the next street and filled with dynamite. Damaged 8 city blocks, created a 52 foot crater, 12 feet deep.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1951


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

> The cameras were rolling in 1962 as the designers, engineers and craftsmen at Ford Motor Company created a diminutive, experimental sports car dubbed the Mustang. The mid-engined two-seater was powered by a 1.5-liter V4 engine and it was introduced to the world at the United States Grand Prix at Watkins Glen, New York in October 1962. Ford brought in the great Dan Gurney to pilot this lightweight machine around the upstate New York road racing circuit.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkBI_z0h_DM


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

1898 Peugeot was called "The Lightning" (Eclair) because the heavy rear engine made the first pneumatic tired car take a zig zag path, like ,well, lightning.  










Another French "Eclair" was this 1930 one of a kind powered by an Indian twin and a propeller.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A family business, 1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Michigan ice fishing


















California


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Streamland - Pico Rivera, CA - Rosemead Blvd. 

















All homes now


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ken-L-land, Disneyland


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Disneyland


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some more street scenes


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


>


I don't think that's what they meant by "Simply Add Boiling Water".


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

I love this pic!


1985Jetta said:


>


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Double-V said:


> I don't think that's what they meant by "Simply Add Boiling Water".


Posted it because it was ironic



Klutch said:


> I love this pic!


:thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I love my Pontiacs









Cool pic


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Skipping to the end of the line - 24 Hours of Daytona 1981, Ferrari 365


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

24 Hours of Daytona 1971, Ferrari 512S









24 Hours of Daytona 1973, Ferrari 365's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

24 Hours of Daytona 1968 - Porsche 907









Porsch









Jantzen Beach Amusement Park, Portland, OR - closed on Labor Day of 1970. Be my guest on finding the dirt track for the abandoned tracks thread


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Came across a photo vwlarry posted before


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I like this photo


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

1985Jetta! Thank you for posting this photo 








I remember when this car was up on Cermak Plaza when I was a young boy visiting my grandparents in Berwyn IL, same area of the well known "The Spindle".

It used to be an awesome strip mall area, so many unique artists with unique art, sadly most of it has been removed


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Downtown LA 1950's

















[









London bomb crater 1940










by Vivien Maier


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

This is the ship I spent the summer on when it was first raised and reconstructed in 1913.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NationYell said:


> 1985Jetta! Thank you for posting this photo
> I remember when this car was up on Cermak Plaza when I was a young boy visiting my grandparents in Berwyn IL, same area of the well known "The Spindle".
> 
> It used to be an awesome strip mall area, so many unique artists with unique art, sadly most of it has been removed


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

BattleRabbit said:


> This is the ship I spent the summer on when it was first raised and reconstructed in 1913.


You remember the summer of 1913?


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

bajaboyextra said:


> You remember the summer of 1913?


Vividly!

I spent this past summer on that ship, well the current reconstruction of it anyways. Sorry that wasn't clear.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

yessss


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Portland


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1932 M. Strapp, homemade vehicle - Daytona Beach









SF


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lombard Street, SF


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Still around


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonder how they stopped this thing


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## fnqvmuch (Nov 15, 2011)

- Gen. Curtis LeMay with the corvette hood up?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

fnqvmuch said:


> - Gen. Curtis LeMay with the corvette hood up?


I think that was it


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice and classic


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1947 Motorette











> Introduced in 1947 the Motorette was manufactured by the Motorette Corp. of Buffalo, New York. (USA). The vehicles were primarily designed for use in a mile long aircraft plant but due to their practicality found many other useful roles. It is powered by a one-cylinder 4.1hp air-cooled engine that drives a single wheel that when fully laden will propel the vehicle at 39mph (though it does not have a speedometer) at up to 60 mpg. The body of the Motorette was all aluminum with a channel construction "X" frame chassis and steering is done by what can only be described as oval handlebars. A windscreen was an optional extra.
> The Motorette came in a number of forms that included the Model 20 that was an all round vehicle that was a 2 seater with 6 cubic feet of luggage space and the Model 30 that was also a 2 seater with its luggage capacity increased to 10 cubic weight.
> Famous owners of the Motorette include the American comedian Bob Hope who wanted "an extra "get-about car" where no car could go.
> Production of the Motorette is thought to have ceased in the early 1950s.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ATL, past/present


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ATL, past/present


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ATL, past/present


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 7, 2013)

1985Jetta said:


>


I always like my beer extra-beery!!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I always like my beer extra-beery!!


I thought that was a cheesy slogan :laugh:

ATL/Stone Mountain, past/present


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ATL airport timeline


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Five Points Area of ATL, past/present

















ATL, past/present


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ATL, past/present



























 hope it doesn't get torn down


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

First morning after Sweden changed from driving on the left side to driving on the right, 1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ATL, past/present


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I absolutely love thse before and afters. is there a place you find them, or are you taking the photos yourself?


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Have any good looking buildings been erected in Atlanta since 1940?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> I absolutely love thse before and afters. is there a place you find them, or are you taking the photos yourself?


Most of these are found, but I need to dig out my family photo album and post some of my own. Was about to just skip the rest of them and go back to interesting street scenes, but not anymore. Wasn't planning on doing photo bursts again to reduce browser crashes but that's the best way with so many of these



bajaboyextra said:


> Have any good looking buildings been erected in Atlanta since 1940?


Doesn't seem like it. 

ATL, past/present

















Sherman's March, ATL, 1864


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ATL, past/present 


















































































During WWII


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ATL, past/present


































Drove by this myself


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

more


































































1963/2003


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Never going to Krystal again...


































The building where Coca Cola was invented


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1906/2005 - Richmond, IN


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Always loved '58 Edsels


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ATL, past/present - 1956/2004


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Eisenhower campaign, 1952


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Eh, might as well do separate posts to reduce lag


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Eh, might as well do separate posts to reduce lag


How does that reduce lag? I find it much easier to put them all into one post.

I feel like I could navigate downtown Atlanta now, I am starting to recognize the same buildings between pics


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

And now for a place I actually stayed at and have firsthand experience with:

What was this (1961)

















Is now this (2012)


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Street scene break


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ATL, past/present. Doing separate posts 'cause this page takes forever to load


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

That tree's grown


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Trees growing over time again


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ATL, 1955/2004


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954/2004


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954/2004


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonder if the ice cream shop is a rename or whole new business


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## ewokracing (Apr 28, 2013)

Some great comparisons there. Is it me, or did the original shots show a more vibrant and busier time? I noticed a lot of the old buildings are gone and the land is empty now.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ewokracing said:


> Some great comparisons there. Is it me, or did the original shots show a more vibrant and busier time? I noticed a lot of the old buildings are gone and the land is empty now.


That's because everyone is now shopping at the WalMart just outside of town. :thumbdown:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ewokracing said:


> Some great comparisons there. Is it me, or did the original shots show a more vibrant and busier time? I noticed a lot of the old buildings are gone and the land is empty now.


Noticed this 



spockcat said:


> That's because everyone is now shopping at the WalMart just outside of town. :thumbdown:


I've also noticed how major parking lots now contain more minivans than station wagons like they did before


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Finally something with the same name


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Seattle 

Earthquakes

'49




























Greenlake 

This '49 quake was magnitude 7.1



















2001


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

'56


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1952/2004


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Was looking up '66 GTO's because my MIL bought one off the showroom floor


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

More from www.blog.hemmings.com

West Virginia, 1974

















Rutland, Vermont, 1972

























Queens, New York, 1963









Los Angeles, 1968









Houston, 1980s

















South of Portland, Oregon, 1973


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

George Lucas and his Fiat










and after he smacked it


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Street scene break


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonder if my '53 was used for a business way back when


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

:heart: Pontiac


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Redwood City, CA - 1958


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yuba City, CA - 1930's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I would've come onto the lot wanting to buy a Starfire...I might've been outta luck


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

corvair


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dearborn, MI - 1966


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

_Excitement_


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Break from the thousands of advertisements I came across

Makes it look like he has Marge Simpson's hair, 1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

HS Chemistry class, mid 70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

71-72 Vega hatch


















******* topper accident


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chevy crash









Approximate location today









Stepvan rollover









Approximate location today


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Way to steal a plane and crash it during takeoff - 1/12/75









Spring 1975









Mobil Gas station, 6/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/73









1/75









4/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks completely different but is still around today, 8/73









4/73









HS Football, 8/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Off to the races, 8/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice ride  - Back to School - Bowie, MD, 8/73









Poor Cyclone 









Always liked the '68 Oldsmobiles too


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Still here today, 7/23/73

















Summer of '73, there's a new Ford Mustang notchback in there somewhere


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/73









Bowie HS baseball game, Bowie is away









4/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Summer of '73









Oktoberfest, 10/73









Bank grand opening, fall 73









Today


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/74

















Home explosion on 1/74, 2008


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Broom maker.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

I can finally contribute to this awesome thread! I present to you my great-grandparents, with my grandfather sitting on the car, and his baby brother. Can anybody identify the car? Pretty sure its a Ford... as they were a Ford family till the end. Sorry for the picture of a picture, and not an actual scan.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I remember these days









59 Chevy assembly


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

There's a Beacon Drive-in up in Spartanburg...not sure if it's the same one


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

zeewhiz said:


> I can finally contribute to this awesome thread! I present to you my great-grandparents, with my grandfather sitting on the car, and his baby brother. Can anybody identify the car? Pretty sure its a Ford... as they were a Ford family till the end. Sorry for the picture of a picture, and not an actual scan.


I think you're right. The car in your photo looks a LOT like this '46 Ford photo I found:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Columbus, IN


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ouch...


















Soap box derby photos to come tomorrow


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Summer of '73
> 
> Oktoberfest, 10/73


Never knew Tischer had a VW franchise! Cool!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MAGICGTI said:


> Never knew Tischer had a VW franchise! Cool!


Brand new Super Beetle there? Edit: no, Sports bug.

Oh yeah...I lied about no soap box stuff until tomorrow


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ahhhhh Northern Maine...

Portsmouth NH


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1880









1943 - Norway, soldiers leaving for WWII . I actually have a couple zinc pennies from '43









10s/20s mods?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1967/2002

















1967/2002


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I like this photo


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Has got to be SF


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SF


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Safari wagon


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

oh hell...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonder if this thing's still out there as a hotrod or something


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Sorry for the mediocre quality


My Mom in 1954..motorcycle trip to the Alps


My Dad by his Puch 250 Twingle (twin piston, single cylinder)


My Dad performing repairs on his friend's Puch during the tour
Note: In 56 my parents emigrated to Canada, the other two people, Horst and Annie(standing) went to the US and he worked at GM in the design department, Detroit.


My first set of wheels...Bavaria 1949


Me in '76


Sciroccos 1981 @ cottage


My Dad, 1957, VW Canada HO, testing a rebuilt engine on the 'engine brake dynamometer'


VW Canada sponsored the Grey Cup Parade in Toronto,(Canadian Football League) 1962(?) He drove the tow car for the parade float featuring Miss Grey Cup and the Ghia she was awarded.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

This 69's not goin anywhere


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks almost like a movie scene









Buffalo, NY


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PCH 1938


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SF, 1948


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New Australian Fords


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dodge made cool RV's before the 70's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

Ed52 said:


> Sorry for the mediocre quality
> 
> 
> My Mom in 1954..motorcycle trip to the Alps
> ...


This is an awesome post.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Drive-up shoe store









Santa Barbara, CA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Atlantic City, NJ 1953 - Dinah the Diving Horse


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Coupe/pickup hybrid


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Washington, DC - 1921









Tesla


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wrecked P1800


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sebring tech inspection, 1957









Zora Duntov at Sebring, 1957









1957 12 hours of Sebring start


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957 again possibly









:heart: '58 Edsels


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

them pontiacs


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

This '61 Australian F100 looks like the 64-66 Chevy


----------



## vw_freak7 (Apr 12, 2002)

This may be a repeat, but I haven't been through this whole thread yet. Just saw this today and thought it belonged on here.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Niagara Falls 1958...blurry pic, notice the cars in the background.


Bavaria, 1950. My Mom and I. My Dad was working for the stationed US Army( his supplied car) showing movies to people living in small Bavarian towns most of which had no working electrical grid. The US Commanding Officer treated him well.


Engine remanufacturing division of VW Canada, late 50's


How else can you get a deer back home?


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Cologne, 1955.


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Awesome pics Ed52.


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Scarborough(Toronto), 1960


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Toronto Int Dragway, Georgetown, Ontario - 1972


Jet Car


Cha Cha herself checking tires




My Ghia, friend's 57


Telephoto lens distortion, near(now) Rouge Go Stn, east Toronto, pic from 75 


Near Oshawa Ontario, 1976


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

That last one is perfect with that sign in the foreground!


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Firepower (Aug 4, 2013)

Vikki Dougan, the real life Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Love me a 5 window coupe









SD


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'61 Corvette


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Woodrow Wilson in a Packard


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.sethetlise.com/article-voyage-dans-le-temps-108122023.html

"Click photo to switch between old and recent photos and enjoy your free time travel in Montreal!"


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Wisco...'50


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/10749225606/" title="The right accessory for your vintage Porsche. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2874/10749225606_fcd9bb651a_c.jpg" width="533" height="800" alt="The right accessory for your vintage Porsche."></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/10636266516/" title="How come I never got an accessory like this when I got my new car? by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5479/10636266516_fc2608e3b2_c.jpg" width="793" height="800" alt="How come I never got an accessory like this when I got my new car?"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/10381636176/" title="Sunday morning hood ornament. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2831/10381636176_a6672f11d3_c.jpg" width="770" height="800" alt="Sunday morning hood ornament."></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/10230441206/" title=""Where was I when they had this car show?" by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7438/10230441206_3ef54b666f_c.jpg" width="800" height="527" alt=""Where was I when they had this car show?""></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/10117161286/" title="How come my mechanic never looked like this? by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3783/10117161286_1371403065_c.jpg" width="783" height="800" alt="How come my mechanic never looked like this?"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/10089720253/" title="The good old days of full service. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2824/10089720253_4d1c9d0bc1_c.jpg" width="800" height="636" alt="The good old days of full service."></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/10054204563/" title="What has she got to complain about? by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2808/10054204563_c72e5b2c86_c.jpg" width="800" height="484" alt="What has she got to complain about?"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/9950700005/" title="How come the Brits get all the good stuff??? by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5458/9950700005_6f26f4070b_c.jpg" width="800" height="602" alt="How come the Brits get all the good stuff???"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/9597730521/" title="Union 76 Promo Girls at Daytona by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3676/9597730521_b8676b30c9_c.jpg" width="800" height="549" alt="Union 76 Promo Girls at Daytona"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/9571616608/" title="How the world has changed since this photo was taken. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5451/9571616608_d24eab372c_c.jpg" width="539" height="800" alt="How the world has changed since this photo was taken."></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/9512285506/" title="Beach Bunny California by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7363/9512285506_2fec864edc_c.jpg" width="758" height="800" alt="Beach Bunny California"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/9710714154/" title=""Honey, have you got a match? I want to see how much fuel we still have in the tank." by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7407/9710714154_f1f0a6d54a_c.jpg" width="788" height="800" alt=""Honey, have you got a match? I want to see how much fuel we still have in the tank.""></a>


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The car's primer spots caught my eye first but then I noticed the VW


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Approximate location today









Hill District, Pittsburgh









Approximate location today


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

At least 1977









Almost made it to the 70's compendium thread but meh


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonder if it has any of the "good" options


















Very cool if that's her car


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

65 Chevy truck according to the badging, picture taken after 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

old enough to remember these









Followup from an earlier post


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

1985Jetta said:


>


Yep. Remember when a hammer was one of the tools you used when working on an engine.


----------



## nobug (Aug 10, 2003)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/nobug/10898641724/" title="Bluenose-1931 by no_bug, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2884/10898641724_82a24bc2e6_b.jpg" width="1024" height="818" alt="Bluenose-1931"></a>


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

cgj said:


> Yep. Remember when a hammer was one of the tools you used when working on an engine.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

nobug said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/nobug/10898641724/" title="Bluenose-1931 by no_bug, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2884/10898641724_82a24bc2e6_b.jpg" width="1024" height="818" alt="Bluenose-1931"></a>


Selling very nice 1/2" medal of the Bluenose for a buck. LMK. :thumbup:


----------



## Firepower (Aug 4, 2013)

Very cool pre 1962 cars and firetrucks in this 26 min documentary, narrated by William Conrad (Cannon, Rocky & Bullwinkle), about the 1961 Hollywood Hills fire. 500+ homes burned and no deaths or serious burn victims.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Cape Girardeau, Missouri

Old School fun

Ken Steinhoff Photographer










Link to story

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/toilet-paper-wars/


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some foreign content from the Great Blizzard of 1978. Found a couple more aircooled photos and one with a mk1 somewhere


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

more from that legendary blizzard









1974 'vette









Mid 70's Chevy wagon


----------



## Taran (Jun 5, 2010)

rj_shiver said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/10749225606/" title="The right accessory for your vintage Porsche. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2874/10749225606_fcd9bb651a_c.jpg" width="533" height="800" alt="The right accessory for your vintage Porsche."></a>


Not a "vintage" photo. Number plate dates it to sometime after April, 2010.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonder if it has 390 hp or 435


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1916 Chevy









"It's a good feeling to have an Olds around you"


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonder if I should squeeze a bunch of people in mine


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## stevenm313 (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone know how to add photos to here from a Mac? Sorry I am a little new haha


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

stevenm313 said:


> Anyone know how to add photos to here from a Mac? Sorry I am a little new haha


Upload them to a host site (photobucket, flickr, imgur, etc.), copy the IMG code, and paste it using the post image button on here


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Boston


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Blacksburg Police, 1972









The Hokie House in Blacksburg...still in business since '66









Spirit!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brand new '71 Chevys









Very early 70's


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


>


Is that a MK3 in the corner? I think it is...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> Is that a MK3 in the corner? I think it is...


Eh, website says it's been around since '68


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hippie gathering









Inside a book store









74 Firebird getting a ticket


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Still in Blacksburg...

















Nova SS


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC

















1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1969









Newhall, CA - 1974









John Amos Power Plant, West Virginia - 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/73 - Washington DC









4/74 - Dump area for films, Ogden, UT









5/72 - Hollywood, CA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/73 - Portland 









9/72 - Florence, OR









6/73 - Jamaica Bay, NY


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

The bug shop is still there (I'm a Tech grad). And the Hokie House still looks pretty much the same :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/73 - Logan Airport, MA









3/73 - Pueblo, CO









5/73 - Coney Island


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

No store required - just use a bus









Neptune Road, East Boston









Roseburg, OR


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Still in Blacksburg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I go back in a month I could get some then-and-now shots for these.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Omaha, 1962









West Virginia, 1974 - I want that Buick Apollo









Rutland, VT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> When I go back in a month I could get some then-and-now shots for these.


That would be awesome :thumbup::thumbup:

1968 - Los Angeles









South Portland - 1973


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Barcelona, 1962









Houston, 1968 - Nice big window Chevy truck 









1956 - Salem, OR


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Monaco, 1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/3/67 - Sweden


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Destination Moon (1950 film) promotion exercise









Salzburg, Austria - 1964


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 1972









Auckland, NZ - 1970s









Phoenix, AZ


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tijuana, 1969

















3/66 - Hollywood Freeway


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/29/65 - Burlington, VT









Philadelphia, 1973









Boston, 1949


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 1976 - Gremlin, a new Skylark, SV-1

















NICE Olds - Sturgis, SD


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Buels Gore, VT









Hereford, TX









Rapid City, SD - 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Columbus, OH - 1980s









Paris, 1969 (TR6!)









Abilene, TX


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Winnoski, VT - 1963









Honolulu - 1973









Seattle, 1962


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dublin, 1961

















Harlem, 1949


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974 Washington DC bus strike


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Montreal, 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Honolulu, 1973









Los Angeles, 1966









Chicago, 1976


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Olympia, WA - 1968









Provo, UT - 1971









Bennington, VT - 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fort Lauderdale, FL - 1959









Los Angeles - 1958









Vienna, Austria - 1964


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Philadelphia, 1973









Minzu East Road, Taipei, Taiwan 









Bullhead City, AZ - 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/40 - Eufaula, OK









Port Arthur, TX - 1954









North Bergen, NJ - 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/15/79 - Maryland









Chicago, 1978 - this photo was interesting. Mixed a little turd in it, some VW, a Celica, and then the S&H was a bonus. Looks like the mk1's been bumped. 









H-1 Freeway, Honolulu - 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Taylor, TX









Omaha, late 70's. Can't read the year stickers on the license plates









UK, 1980's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Seattle, 1972 - handsome looking '71 Chevy









Omaha, 1973









Denton, TX


----------



## sportwgn (May 5, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


I grew up nearby here, the garage on the right is now Bennington Subaru. The plaza on the left is now a Home Depot. Thanks for posting!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

sportwgn said:


> I grew up nearby here, the garage on the right is now Bennington Subaru. The plaza on the left is now a Home Depot. Thanks for posting!


:thumbup: another picture from Bennington, VT in '74









Halifax, Nova Scotia - 3/4/70









Chillicothe, OH - 1951


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rutland, VT - 1970 (entire set)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1977


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Austria - Spring 1964


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 1976









Rutland, VT - 1970









9/43 - Los Angeles


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rutland, VT in '70 - then and now's


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Port Arthur, TX - 1954


Is that a 11 year old Janis Joplin in the picture on the wagon?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A little more from Rutland









St. Johnsbury, VT









Los Angeles, 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

University of Nebraska (Omaha)









Vancouver, BC - 1974









Los Angeles, 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/24/54 - Los Angeles

















Monterey, CA - 1968


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Beirut, Lebanon - 1965

















Asheville, NC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Columbus, OH - 1966 (Alum Creek Drive and other streets) and 1985 (I-71)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/64 - Elten, Germany









Taipei, Taiwan - 1964









Chicago, 1971


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Asheville, NC









London 1961 









Tiburon, CA - 1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960s









4/26/61 - 110 overpass and looking toward 1st street


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bayamon, PR - 1973

















12/73 - Portland, OR


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

St. Petersburg, FL









SF, 1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Istanbul, Turkey - Spring 1965









1958









Brand new '64 Corvette - photo taken the same year in Long Beach, WA


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Heh... I was thinking that she is exclaiming that some "unintended acceleration" is about to mow her down


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Not enough horsepower

I'm pretty glad we don't have to deal with animals in the streets anymore (other than the "animal" drivers that we have running rampant)


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Now lemme see. Was that spark plug gap 60 thousandths? or 35?


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Valentine's Day snow


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chester, England - 1961









Pontiac, MI - 1966









Sullivan, IN - 1960s and today

Corvair 700 coupe


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Harvey Hopkins said:


>


Looks like a hit about to happen.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Toronto, 1960s (Corvair 500 coupe)









Grand Union food store (1956, building still stands but looks totally different)









1964 GTO


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Portland, '58 - another brand new 'vette









Now a Home Depot


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

It's Luger time 










commentary from Shorpy info



> My father showing my mother how to shoot his Luger pistol when they were a new couple. This is on the road to the Old Town side of Pushaw Lake in Maine with the bog road in the background. This road used to flood every spring. That's dad's 1960 Triumph TR3. Wish he had kept it.


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hand Cannon said:


>


This is Boston


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Love these Shorpy member quotes:



> My mother, Lea, with her brother, John, and his Porsche 912 in front of my parents’ house in the Shore Cliffs development of San Clemente, Calif., in 1969 or 1970. Scanned from the original 126 negative. My father was the photographer and the boy in the tree is yours truly! I have just been given boxes upon boxes of negatives and slides that my mother had kept in a closet for all these years. The prints are small, faded and almost colorless now.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/66 - Sunset Beach, CA









7/27 - Santa Ana


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry some of these are pretty large file sizes 



















1980 




























70s car show























































T-boned a T-bird in 64


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

AACA Hershey meetup, 1969









1967









Airship Hindenburg


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Edinburgh Bus









Dutch rail station, 1921









England, 1926


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/29/37 - Prince Bernhard's car









2/19/73 - '66 Chevy truck judging by the badge, along highway 112









2/19/73 - Abandoned Beetle


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/72









7/72









6/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/73 - Anti-strip mining in Ohio









6/73 - Androscoggin River









6/74 - Coal City, WV


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/74 - WV









10/73









5/73 - I still love my Pontiacs, but this was a bit odd


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/72 - Ohio River









5/72 - Ohio River









9/72 - Near Ohio River


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Also a fan of GMC New Look Buses, including this modified steam one


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/73









9/73









6/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/73 - Great Kills, Staten Island


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/73 - Morning Rush Hour on Kalanianaole Highway to Honolulu









10/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/73









10/73









6/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mrs. 1985Jetta's first car was a yellow Capri









10/73









11/19/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

:sly:









12/73









12/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I bet the roof is rusted through because of that vinyl roof, and he made the mistake of using a bumper mounted hitch









Then Oregon Governor Tom McCall gets a new Audi 100









Fire Department demonstration on a Grand Prix


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/74









Another old Audi









A woman driving a basic Camaro


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Canadian sign


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

FEMALE photographer (who's still alive) from here on out

This Cabriolet failed its emissions test


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Back of the Cabrio that failed


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Back to a male photographer - Aspen, CO - 2/74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

For all you Porsche dudes









Arizona









Supai Village, which is part of the Grand Canyon National Park


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The person who took this photo worked for the WPA (yes, the New Deal program)









GMC New Look Buses and a VW...I like it.









4/74 - Logan, WV


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

This photographer was assigned by the EPA to photograph environmental problems around Houston, TX









7/72 - 64-66 Chevy Van


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Another female photographer (just this photo).









5/73 - Dodge Street









5/73 - North Lincoln, NE


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/73 - Dodge Street









6/74 - Albuquerque, NM


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

More 70's tech









Elephant Hill


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/24/72









8/73, Philadelphia


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

HS art students









1975









Portland International Airport, 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/73 - Columbia River 









1961 Corvair Lakewood wagon









'73 gas shortage


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

This Pontiac's outta gas


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Got a bike? You're taking it on our field trip.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Imported fuel was double the cost domestic fuel


















A short lived new gas station


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/72


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/72 - Lake Mead









5/72 - Vegas









5/72 - Havasu Lake


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/72 - Imperial Valley









5/72 - Brawley









5/72 - EPA worker


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/72 - Las Vegas









5/72 - Colorado River









6/73 - New Civics


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/75


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/75









5/75 - North Los Angeles 









I-80, 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/72


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Female photographer took both of these photos


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/74 - female photographer

















Male photographer now, female fox


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Great Blue Hill Ski Slopes









Faneuil Hall









2/73 - Storrow Drive, approximately 9:00 AM


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/74 - Snowmass Mountain









1/74 - Pushing an Omega









5/73 - GMC New Look Bus, Finance District of Lower Manhattan


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Battery Park









Guadalupe River - yellow









Abandoned 1958 Impala convertible


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Inside BF Goodrich 









Inside 3M


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/75


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bayamon, PR









Martin Pena Canal, PR









San Sebastian, PR


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/72 - Litter Cleanup









6/72









8/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/73 - Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra concert









8/73









EPA Emissions Research


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cincinnati D'aug Days 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/72, El Paso


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/74 - Richlands, VA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974









Looks like this 64 Chevy truck has had its fair share of work - Brookside, KY









Beckley, WV - 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Benham, KY









6/73 - Staten Island lunch with a Hornet









5/73 - Sheepshead Bay


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Breezy Point Penninsula









5/73









10/72 - San Juan River


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/72 - Potomac River









10/73 - Fairview, OH









Nice GSX


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/73 - South Chicago









Test









6/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/72









Abandoned cars









11/72


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ragtop's long gone









Leakey, TX - population is now 425









Alrighty...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Beater '59 Pontiac Bonneville 4dr HT









This house doesn't exist anymore









Logan Airport


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Farrah Fawcett









Toronto









Detroit


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ATL









ATL, 5/71









Miami


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Baltimore









Chicago


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vancouver, BC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I had one of them Celicas, and it had a landau top but I removed it


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SLC


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

So judging by the pics of the car, I'm guessing thats two dead bodies in the bottom picture? 




1985Jetta said:


> 2/73 - Storrow Drive, approximately 9:00 AM


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

mikes96GTI said:


> So judging by the pics of the car, I'm guessing thats two dead bodies in the bottom picture?


I thought they were okay. Sure a 50's car is flimsy, but it didn't seem that bad.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago Subway derail, 1977









Chicago, '77


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, '79









7/31/79 - Chicago

Art Institute Eastern Wing Grant Park Chicago 1979 July 31 by Zeus Of HollYWOoD, on Flickr

Chicago Blizzard of '79


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Columbia, SC - 1973









1973









NYC, 1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

East River Drive, NYC









Highway 2, NYC









Get on up on Sunday morning


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SoHo, NYC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1977









Manhattan, 1974









Queens Boulevard


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Village, NYC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Avenue of the Americas









1977 World Series









Shea Stadium, 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Knicks at the Garden, 1971 - photo by Jeffrey Gutterman









Houston Street, NYC









SoHo, NYC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lafayette and Great Jones, NYC









Houston and Lafayette, NYC - passing 77-79 Cougar XR7









Near Bowery and Great Jones Street, NYC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bleeker and Lafayette









Bedford Street









Cooper Square


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pacer, bro! 2nd pic taken by a woman


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chinatown, NYC









Greenwich Village


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Creative. I can give them that.









East 125th St









Harlem


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC









5/72 - West End Ave and 95th St









Miss our '59 4 door HT even though that's a 60


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC









Then/now


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Would be a fun restore









South Bronx









7/79 - Queens


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chambers Street, NYC









Brownsville, NYC









Tons of abandoned vehicles


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I want that


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1979


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Las Vegas, 1974









Looks to be 1971









80's, y'all.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/73 - Milford, CT









7/74 - New Haven, CT









7/74 - Milford, CT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/73 - NY









8/66









6/28/72


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/71 - Rock Street, Milford, CT









6/71 - Last day of school for Milford, CT 









We're rolling in a '79 Sunbird


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/72









8/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/28/74









Milford, CT - 8/72









Milford, CT - 8/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/73









That '79 Sunbird









Midford, CT - 8/74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/74 - Milford, CT









Down you go









Universal Studios Los Angeles, 1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Milford, CT









7/72









12/27/74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

His old Sunbird that got wrecked 









4/75









9/73 - NY


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/28/74









7/72 - Milford, CT









7/74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chapel & Temple, 12/28/74 - New Haven, CT


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


>


this photo *speaks* to me...not sure why...vertical focus? color focus?


diggit 1985Jetta ! <----(where do you _get_ this sh!t anyways?)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ginster86roc said:


> this photo *speaks* to me...not sure why...vertical focus? color focus?
> 
> 
> diggit 1985Jetta ! <----(where do you _get_ this sh!t anyways?)


I just keep on finding sets of photos and pick "interesting" ones to post. 3 photos per post (normally) to reduce lag/browser crashes. I've lately been adding more photos with VW's. 

1/14/70









4/77 - actual meditation









"Baby" (short) New Look Buses - 12/28/74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/73 - degraded '63 Cadillac









5/12/74 - '69 Olds









Looks to be a Pontiac


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh look, 70's shampoo.









uh...









Snowed in


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

JFK Airport, 7/73









New Haven, CT









Augusta 1973 and August 1991 - home was torn down the day after the '91 photo was taken


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

End of the road for these fishbowls...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/74 - 3:55 PM, New Haven, CT









8/70 - Merwin Ave, Milford, CT









7/73, Merwin Avenue - Milford, CT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jersey City, 1949









Jersey City, 1/29/53









Jersey City, 1968


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jersey City, 1951









Jersey City, 1950 - just happened to have a GMC Old Look in it. NYC should be bringing theirs back out for service soon









Jersey City, 1922


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jersey City, 1962









Jersey City, 1940s









Jersey City, 1946


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jersey City, 1922









Jersey City, 1954









7/4/76 - 1963 Corvair, New Look, 1970 Chevy


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jersey City, 1950 - Old Look in the background









Abandoned NJ Terminal Railroad, 1975









7/4/76


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PA Railroad Harsimus Stem Embankment, 1951









1907/2012


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jersey City, 1946/2012

















Pulaski Skyway


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pulaski Skyway


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/75 - New York









8/75 - Henry Hudson Parkway, view from a 1965 Pontiac Bonneville









1953


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bronx, 1949









6/73 - Abandoned Rambler in Jamaica Bay









Bronx Zoo, 1947


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New York, 1938









New York, 1973









New York, 1948


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bronx, 1951









NY, 1929









Bronx, 1945


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bronx, 1947









Brooklyn, 1956









Brooklyn, 1924


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NY, 1928









NY, 1938









NY, 1944


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brooklyn, 1953









NY, 1932









NY, 1929


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NY, 1923









NY, 1927









NY, 1934


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NY, 1957









Brooklyn, 99 years ago


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/75 - NY









5/73 - NY









8/73 - '67 Olds 4dr sedan, same as the one involved at Chappaquiddick


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Inside the Port Authority building before the move to the WTC

















1/21/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NY, 1973 - West Side Highway shortly before part of it collapsed









NY, 1975









NY, 1931 - SS Majestic and biplanes


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/8/53 - Stuck Cadillac on the West Side Highway









12/14/51 - West Side Highway









NY, 1942 - West Side Highway, SS Normandie in background


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Times Square, 1946 - Old Look buses, business coupes









Times Square, 1938









Times Square, 1948


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Times Square, 1947









4/74 - 58th floor of the North WTC tower


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973, Lower Broadway and East 18th









NY, 1972









NY, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1946









Bowling Green under construction, NY - 1974









7/73 - American Airlines terminal at JFK airport


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


>


SO refreshing to see an office without a computer. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Midtown Manhattan - 1965









Milford, CT - 7/72









8/73 - Milford, CT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> SO refreshing to see an office without a computer. :thumbup:


:thumbup: a newer office full of techy stuff does look nice though

7/73, abandoned hotel in the background









8/74 - Milford, CT









Decent camera for '54


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

According to the Flickr page, they still have the TV









Vega GT and Volvo 142 - New Haven, CT (Rust probably destroyed both cars) 12/28/74









Thimble Islands Marina, CT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Savin Rock Amusement Park in its last year, 8/66









'65 Bonneville at JFK airport









Nights of Columbus Building - New Haven, CT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Milford, CT - 3/18/73









Milford, CT - 12/26/73









Milford, CT - 8/74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bobby Isaac, 1971









Milford, CT - 7/72 - small pizza place









7/73 - Coin Laundry


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973-spec shopping









8/74 - Cottage destruction, Chevy truck working









Abandoned vert


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Gavin Calistros said:


>


Thank you Jetta for all the great posts


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

330iZHP said:


> Thank you Jetta for all the great posts


:thumbup:

7/70 - Milford, CT









7/74 - Milford, CT









11/68


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/73









3/74









New Haven, CT - 2/72


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/73 - Milford, CT. The person at the far left is still alive.









West Haven, CT - 8/73









Milford, CT - 7/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Milford, CT - 8/74. Very early and brand new Mustang II









Milford, CT - 7/74









Milford, CT - 7/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3 hours of Monopoly is long enough.









12/27/74 - I had a '75 Malibu 4 door like this one, but surprisingly someone stole it









8/74









7/74 - '62 Bel Air 4dr HT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/74 - filled with condos now...









11/66









New Haven, CT - 7/75


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Milford, CT - '66 shortbed fleetside Chevy









7/73









Milford, CT - 7/73


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Milford, CT - 7/74



Think this is now called Sloppy Jose's and is still located in the same building.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Think this is now called Sloppy Jose's and is still located in the same building.


Sure looks different, but at least it's still somewhat the same :thumbup:

7/4/67









New Haven, CT - 3/73









Milford, CT - 8/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/4/74 - Orange Street, New Haven, CT









4/74 - Merwin and Seabreeze Avenues, Milford, CT









GMC Fishbowl with unusual front signage


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Milford, CT - 7/4/73









Milford, CT - 12/26/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Milford, CT - 1969 - '59 Ford









Milford, CT - 1967









Jersey City, 1953 - Old Look in the background


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jersey City - 3/75









A photo taken in the same position this photo was made a movie poster









NY, 5/73 - Mix of different vehicles


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/73, NY - 2nd gen Chevy Van, Checker Cab









6th Avenue, 4/73









5/73, Jamaica Bay - what's left of a Beetle


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/74 - Bond Street, Brooklyn









4/73, 6th Avenue - Beetle, Checker Cab, Ford trucks









5/73 - Harlem


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rifle, CO









5/72 - Hollywood Freeway, Ventura Beach









5/72


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/72 - Nevada | Canyonlands Camping - 5/72









Ogden, UT - 4/74, disposal area for films









New Mazdas, 5/8/71 | The bus is their house, 10/72


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 10/73









5/74









Chicago, 6/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/72 - El Paso









5/73 - Leakey, TX









7/72 - Galveston Island


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't steal this guy's gas...









9/72 - Coos Bay, OR









Bronx, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

East Harlem, 1975









1960s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960s









Times Tower, 1965









Times Square, 1950s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Alaska, 1960-63 Chevy truck









Times Square, 1973









Times Square, 1935


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Times Square, 1950s - Old Look. Might even come out for the 2013 holiday season









Times Square, 1944









Times Square, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Times Square, 1975









Times Square, 1921









NYC, 12/23/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New Look with side advertisements









NYC, had a '59 sedan Deville but ours was green









'cuda (even though they weren't called 'cudas yet) - Greenwich Village


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1970s









1970s Ford ambulance, NYC









NYC, 1960s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1940s









NY, 1960s - Buick, 1958 Ford









1955 Eldorado


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gilbertsville, PA









1950s Buick









Drag Vega


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circus









1950s









Task Force GM truck


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950s









1967









1958


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'59 T-bird









1960s


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 5/72 - Hollywood Freeway, Ventura Beach


That's Hollywood, looking north towards Studio City in the Valley. Ventura is about an hour northwest of there. /rant, cool pics :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

nick526 said:


> That's Hollywood, looking north towards Studio City in the Valley. Ventura is about an hour northwest of there. /rant, cool pics :thumbup:


Eh, description must've been wrong then.

Unusual bus, 1950s









1961 Chevy 4 door sedan









1960s


----------



## sportwgn (May 5, 2012)

Bulldozer pic is awesome!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950s

















1940s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

sportwgn said:


> Bulldozer pic is awesome!


:thumbup:

1960s









60s Chevy


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'73









60s









60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

40s









1950s









1960s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Might have to dig up the pedal car thread - 8/67









8/66









NYC, 1940s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1940s

















I bought my '65 Skylark for absolutely no reason, but I'm glad I did


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1940s









Found a few mags/comics


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Plenty more comic covers, but here are the car related ones for now


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Plain book covers


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Back to street scenes - Central Baptist Church, Ewing, NJ

















9/61 - Ocean Beach, NJ


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Ave and 53rd Street - 10/22/37









Kent's Chimney House, Pennsauken, NJ









Asbury Park, NJ


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bergenline Ave and 74th Street, 1937 - Bergen, NJ









Mt. Holly, NJ









NJ


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/54 - Oaklyn, NJ









1955 T-Bird









12/25/54


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pemberton, NJ









'53 or '54 Ford









1940, NJ


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1931 International A-2









Autocar truck









North Bergen, NJ, 1930s - I like this house


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Milford, NJ - 1952









West Milford, NJ - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NJ, 1971

















Hoboken, NJ - 3/11/33


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954 - West Milford, NJ









1955 - West Milford, NJ









Jersey City, 1930


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NJ, 1940s









North Bergen, NJ - 11/8/56 - plane crashed into an apartment building









NJ, 1970

New Jersey Zinc Franklin NJ by jeffs4653, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bernardsville Station, NJ

Bernardsville Station, New Jersey by sharkzƒan, on Flickr

9/9/61









1964 - Goldsboro, NC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959, NC









Bernardsville, NC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Swannanoa, NC

23-s002 by Chris Hernandez, on Flickr

I faintly remember book trucks - Wane County, NC









12/25/53 - Asheville, NC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NC, 1934









NC









NC


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


> _basically every pic in this thread_



Dude, what is your source for all these images? Gotham must know.


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

I love this thread...I look at it like three times a day.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

zeewhiz said:


> Dude, what is your source for all these images? Gotham must know.


My family photo album and Google. Still have photos in my album that haven't seen the internet yet.



NHDUBN#2 said:


> I love this thread...I look at it like three times a day.


Glad you guys like it :thumbup:

1941 - Raleigh, NC









1950 - NC









Early 70s - Moore County, NC


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Kenmore Square in Boston. 67-68


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Michigan State Fair, 1953









Michigan, 1966









Route 66


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Route 66









6/12/50









Clarkdale, AZ


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yreka, CA









Illegal parking in DC









National Air Space Museum, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970s

















4/68 - 1836 Seventh Street, DC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DC, 1963 - decent mix of vehicles in here









Looks to be in 1970 or '71 - DC









1925 Inauguration Parade


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Union Station, DC









4/60 - East Potomac Park









1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964 - King Street, Alexandria, VA









1949 - Falls Church, VA









1974 - Georgia Avenue, DC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Georgetown, Metro DC









1961 - Where Lincoln died


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Quirky.









1974 - still open but the sign is different









Florida Avenue, 1958


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960









1971 Mayday protests - roadblock attempt









7/4/76, National Mall - Fishbowl(s), Torino 4 door hardtop


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DC Transit Old Look









1975 - Laurel Cinema









8/74 - Germantown, MD


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970, Vegas









1955, Vegas









At least '55, LV


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Las Vegas, 1948


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Buy a brand new Buick, Cadillac, or Olds here


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1930s









1940s









1950s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1952


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960s


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Cool pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VWVan said:


> Cool pics, thanks for sharing


:thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mrs. 1985Jetta's yellow Capri was wrecked, unfortunately.









40's I assume


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Guess when this was taken...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/78









1977


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/77









Clovis, NM - 1970









Brooklyn, '78


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Here's some more for the Blacksburg theme from a few days ago:

http://www.vtnews.vt.edu/photo-galleries/2013/112013-oldandnew/oldandnew-gallery.html

About half are car-related.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Winter 76-77, Brooklyn









Snowball fight - Brooklyn, 1976









1977 Brooklyn block party


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brooklyn, '75









Boro Park, Brooklyn - 1977









Boro Park, 1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Boro Park, 1976 - Maverick and Torino/low optioned Gran Torino wagon









Mid 60's Chevy, Early 70's T-Bird









Woman boarding a fishbowl


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975 Boro Park Theater demolition









Filming the movie _Nunzio_, 1978









56th Street, Brooklyn - 1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Boro Park, 1975









13th Avenue, Brooklyn - 1975









Boro Park, 1975 - looks to be a 35 foot New Look, '73 or so Olds, a few Fords


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brooklyn, 1978









Brooklyn Park, 1976









Boro Park, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1986 Atari 510ST









62nd Street, Brooklyn









Cincinnati Zoo, 1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cincinnati Zoo, '77









Sherwood Forest, Cincinnati - 1979


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cleveland/Canton Old Looks

















Canton, OH - 1959


----------



## Roupin (Apr 27, 2009)

What's a good batch downloader to grab all these pictures? Not looking forward to right click/save as on each pic...but at the same time I'm a vintage pic whore...

Anyone know of a good one?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ohio bicycle racing, 1973 at least due to the Charger's taillights









Daniel Theater - Warren, OH


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Roupin said:


> What's a good batch downloader to grab all these pictures? Not looking forward to right click/save as on each pic...but at the same time I'm a vintage pic whore...
> 
> Anyone know of a good one?


Nah, never needed one.

Early 70's, Warren, OH. I wonder if the Camaro could possibly be an early '70 model









East Market Street - Warren, OH









1959 or possibly 1960 - Warren, OH


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

High Street, late 50s - Warren, OH









Warren, OH - 1946









9/16/58 - Warren, OH


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/20/63 - Warren, OH









Warren, OH - 1958









5/23/55 - Warren, OH


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958 - Warren, OH









1981 - Warren, OH









1960 - Wareen, OH


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Warren, OH - 1960s









Warren, OH - 1950s









Sesquicentennial Trump of the Fame Parade - Warren, OH


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Warren, OH, 1960 - JFK motorcade









Warren, OH - 1910's









Warren, OH - 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lake Michigan, 1959









Chicago, 1952









Chicago, Mid 70's

Chicago Avenue and Rush Street, looking southeast. Mid-1970s. by motherofhermes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago Christmas Parade, 1951


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Belmont Cragin, Chicago - 1940s









Chicago Blizzard of '79









Chicago, 1958 - The Chevy panel truck is a '55 because of the front emblem.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 1950


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gerald Ford leaving Air Force 1 - 10/23/76









Pittsburgh, '73









Columbia, SC - 1968. Might have to drive around and get some before/afters


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I like Columbia's New Look bus "livery". I wonder if there are any still in town I can buy  Tempted to at least drive around and look.

Five Points (1974) by Hunter-Desportes, on Flickr

I haven't heard anything about a "Gibbes VW". 

Presidential Motorcade (1973) by Hunter-Desportes, on Flickr

Near the USC Columbia campus

Road Accident (1975) by Hunter-Desportes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Columbia, SC

Two Notch and Forest Drive (1975) by Hunter-Desportes, on Flickr

1967

Polaroid Black and White (1967) by Hunter-Desportes, on Flickr

1966

126 - Color (1966) by Hunter-Desportes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Atlanta (1974) by Hunter-Desportes, on Flickr

Portland, IN









Portland, IN - 1957


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Portland, IN









1951 Chevy Advanced Design truck









Now a Circle K - Portland, IN


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Portland, IN - 1950s









Portland, IN









Oregon, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/75, Seattle - VW and fishbowl. Probably the 280 hp version









Shiny...









1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Australian road racing, 1960s









1960s









1950s, Mexico


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Flathead powered '40 Ford coupe









Another Ford coupe









Gary Nixon


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dirt racing crash









Tin can.









1977. Looks like she's hanging in there


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1979









1977









1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

By the way, we're in Australia now.










Melbourne, 1979









1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Australia, 1979









Australia, '77


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Carlton, AU - 1977









1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Warren, OH - 1960s









Park Avenue - Warren, OH









Warren, OH


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1925-spec dentist's office - Warren, OH









Mid 40s









1950s - lots of good stuff in here


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Checked and this thing is long gone. Warren, OH - 1920s









Warren, OH - early 60s









Florence, SC - early 1960s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

This station is no longer here - South Carolina









South of the Border - Dillon, SC

South of the Border, South Carolina by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

Midsize, compact, and fullsize - Jordan Motors Ford, San Antonio


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some '55 Ford content 









Anderson, SC - 1957









Brand new 1960 T-bird


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Baltimore, MD - 1964









Benson, NC - 1966









Indianapolis, 1964


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lakeport, NH - 1953









Brookneal, VA - 1956









Grants Pass, OR - 1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Buckhannon, WV - 1960









Moses Lake, WA - 1953









McDonald Motors service department


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lincoln, IL - 1953









Baxter Springs, KS - 1954









Slater, MO - 1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Matawan, NJ - 1962









Auburn, CA - 1961









Bradenton, FL - 1954


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

East Tawan, MI - 1956









Had a single cab, and the guy I sold it to still has it. Mine was yellow and white.









Brockton, MA - 1965, brand new dealer


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The dealer the new dealer in the last post replaced, 1965 - Brockton, MA









Warrington, FL - 1967









Bay Minette, AL - 1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rockland, ME - 1962









Danville, AR - 1955









Anniston, AL - 1930s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Shreveport, LA - 1953









Nashville, TN - 1961









Lousiana, 1961


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Montclaire, NJ - 1957









1963









Ardmore, PA - 1963


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Baltimore, MD - 1964


I've worked in that building (5635 Belair Rd. Balto, MD) .... it was Al Packer Ford/LM untill the early 2000's when they opened their White Marsh location. The most recent occupant is/was Donahoo's body shop.


I seldom post in this thread... but always enjoy looking at the pics! So thanks 1985Jetta!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

saron81 said:


> I've worked in that building (5635 Belair Rd. Balto, MD) .... it was Al Packer Ford/LM untill the early 2000's when they opened their White Marsh location. The most recent occupant is/was Donahoo's body shop.
> 
> 
> I seldom post in this thread... but always enjoy looking at the pics! So thanks 1985Jetta!


Glad to see it's at least kinda sorta running and not abandoned :thumbup:

Tacoma, WA - 1967









Yarmouth, ME - 1964









Bardstown, KY - 1920s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New Market, IN









Cocoa, FL - 1917









Ithaca, MI - 1925


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Unionville, NY - 1959









Roxboro, NC - 1957









Buna, TX - 1958


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Valley Stream, NY - 1961









Nanticoke, PA - 1956









Spencer, IN - 1954


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Delhi, LA - 1965









Van Wert, LA - 1963









1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Radford, VA - 1972









Greensburg, PA - 1953









Oakland, MD - 1956


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Independence, MO - 1965









Newport News, VA - 1962









St. Joseph, MO - 1964


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Such great disparity in dealership design. That would never fly today.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961









Shawnee Mission, KS - 1956









Randallstown, MD - 1970


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Randallstown, MD - 1970


That's Liberty today.... and _amazingly _similar still.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

That's awesome. Love it when you can see resemblance to earlier times.

Parma, OH - 1968









Leominster, MA - 1963









St. Louis, 1971


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Crossett, AR - 1957









Sulligent, AL - 1916









Clewiston, FL - 1940s


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> That's awesome. Love it when you can see resemblance to earlier times.


My shop.


1974











1985











2012


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> My shop.


I wish I had my own shop, let alone having old photos of one.

Rich Square, NC - 1956









Gadsden, NY - 1966









Brownstown, IN - 1951


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Reading, PA - 1957









Tazewell, VA - 1950









East Lyme, CT - 1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Watertown, NY - 1958









Milbury, MA - 1964









Lynden, WA - 1956


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Scottsville, KY - 1961









Brighton, MI - 1963









Eunice, LA - 1968


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pryor, OK - 1961 - reminds me of our old white '60 Galaxie 4dr









Pocahontas, AR - 1962









Allentown, PA - 1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Frankfort, IN - 1956









Freer, TX - 1955









Newark, OH - 1963


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Leechburg, PA - 1961 - I actually like leeches









Long Beach, CA - 1964 - Had a '64 Comet Cyclone, but someone wanted it enough to steal it...









Rocky Mount, VA - 1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Laurel, MD - 1962 - '60 Corvair sedan, a couple Falcons, '58 Ford 









Biloxi, MS - 1965









Charleston, WV - 1954


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Charleston, WV - 1954









Winchester, IN - 1962









Lillington, NC - 1957


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pleasantville, NJ - 1960









Pleasantville, NJ - 1960 - loving the used cars building









Cherryville, NC - 1956


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Barton, VT - 1954









New Castle, DE - 1958 - didn't hear anything about this dealer when I lived in DE...









Gaylord, MI - 1961


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Goldsboro, NC - 1959









Whiteville, NC - 1956









Frostproof, FL - 1952 - talk about a name that needs to make a comeback


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lakeland, FL - 1947

















Bloomington, IN - 1936


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yakima, WA - 1970









Southbridge, MA









Lansing, MI - 1961


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Harrisburg, PA - 1965









Downey, CA - 1957









Downey, CA - 1984









San Jose, CA - 1946


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Newark, NJ - 1959









Bell, CA - 1962









Columbus, OH - 1957 - brand new Edsels


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Babylon, NY - 1957









Yuba City, CA - 1969









Providence, RI - 1961


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Webster Grove, MO









Memphis, TN - 1974









Berkeley, CA - 1963


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Medford, NY - 1958









Bloomfield, IN - 1938









Hyattsville, MD - 1920


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Washington, DC - 1924









Washington, DC - 1923









Takoma Park, MD - 1928


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Washington, DC - 1926









Weymouth, MA - 1951









Milwaukee, WI - 1956


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Philadelphia, PA - 1956









Inglewood, CA - 1948









Bloomfield, IN - 1937









Anaheim, CA - 1913









That's all for the old Ford dealerships, folks!


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> Barton, VT - 1954


Barton Motors is still there. My grandmother bought at least one of her cars there, and she used to go there for service all the time. She used to have a '68 Saab 96, though I'm not sure if they ever worked on those three cylinders of fury.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

tis the season


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

boost.









At least one Skyhawk that deserves respect. The turbo 231 wouldn't exist without this


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Early 70s









Germany









Sherbrooke, QC - 1970


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Downey, CA - 1984



That is the only DMC dealer I have ever seen!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice shirt.









Dallas, TX









Columbus, OH - 1958


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> That is the only DMC dealer I have ever seen!


Same here. Wonder what happened to it, and why it's still even there in '84


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bowie, MD - 1970s









That thing's kinda screwed...









50s









30's grocery store crash


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Poor Olds 









"Totaled" Ford


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1979, Santa Monica









327 4 speed









4 speed


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Driver was ejected through the windshield and survived


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955









1967 Dart









GMC truck with 396, buckets, and tach


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Car's in the same family today


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Same here. Wonder what happened to it, and why it's still even there in '84


I'd love to have more info. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> I'd love to have more info. :thumbup:


Today - maybe they sold some of the later '83 DMC-12's









Found this on a page with Sachs himself. Maybe this DMC-12 was sold there


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955 due to the hood badge


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

348 Tripower 4 speed


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry Iroczgirl...


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Iroczgirl said:


> That is the only DMC dealer I have ever seen!


I drove by this one a lot when I was living in Houston.









You can still buy "new" Deloreans, even have one built with your options. :beer:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ending today's photos on a "good" note


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

UCONN, 1970s









1970s floorshift Pinto









Lancaster, ON - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Christmas Parade, 1960s


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970s









Kerrville, TX - late 1970s









DC, 1970s


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> 1955


"Th-th-th-th-that's all folks!"

:laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kafer Wolf said:


> "Th-th-th-th-that's all folks!"
> 
> :laugh:


:thumbup::laugh:

Durham, AL









TN









Alexandria, VA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Alexandria, VA

















Route 29, Maryland - Camaro is a '74 because it doesn't have a wraparound rear window


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Boston


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> Alexandria, VA





1985Jetta said:


> Alexandria, VA


I had to look these up.

First one is along N Quaker Ln, it's since been retrofitted with a more '50s looking sign.
http://goo.gl/maps/XlLuR

Second one, this is now Foxchase Plaza on Duke St. It's now a respectable suburban shopping center with a Harris Teeter and no theater. This place showed art house films, horror schlock, and porn. :laugh: Apparently, it was the last porn theater in NoVA when it finally closed in 2005.

Third one is Bradlee Shopping Center, looks boring now.
http://goo.gl/maps/rKlGQ


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

AKADriver said:


> I had to look these up.
> 
> First one is along N Quaker Ln, it's since been retrofitted with a more '50s looking sign.
> http://goo.gl/maps/XlLuR
> ...


At least the third location looks recognizable. 

Rand, WV









Fargo, ND 









Rapid City, SD


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rapid City, SD - 1970s









Near Mount Rushmore









Rapid City, SD - I wouldn't be surprised if this car's rusted away


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Milwaukee, 1970s









Dexter, ME - 1970s









Hamilton, ON

Hamilton, Ontario 1970s Paul Dimler Photo by hoteldennis, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Toronto


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Toronto

















320 hp 40 foot New Look


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980s, lady on the right was 88









Anybody want some chicken?









1979 Homecoming Parade at Woodrow Wilson HS in Beckley, WV


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Early G30 Ambulance, 1970s - Houston, TX - was destroyed due to an engine fire









Another G30 Amberlamps









For the Ford dudes


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

C30 Ambulance









1973









1963


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 Suburban









69









1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1923









Wrecked 1964 Corvair 700 4 door.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/5/72









1964









These past few photos have been in Hot Springs, AR


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971 Dodge Ambulance









1969









1955


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

Rascal04 said:


>



wow is there some irony in that picture...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

You parked illegally, sir. NYC, 1973









NYC, 1972









1966 (or late 1965), Ford's Wixom, MI assembly plant


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NJ, 1977









NYC, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC - 3/73









Port Gibson, MS - 1958









Broadway, 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Place de la Concorde - Paris, 1976









Boulevard Saint Michel - Paris, 1976









Paris, 1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1983









1980s









Hotel Montecarlo - Mexico, 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972









1964









Chicago, 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rome, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Spanish Harlem, 1970s









1954


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

San Francisco, 1950s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London, 1960s - Piccadilly Circus









Oxford Street









Carnaby Street


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Seattle, 1972









Seattle, 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

We're in Seattle from here on out

1970









1954









First Avenue, 1968


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973









1940 - now an apartment complex









1963


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970









1955









1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955









1917









1975


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> 1983


Wasn't released in North America until 1985.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

todras said:


> Wasn't released in North America until 1985.


Meh, another wrong description

Still in Seattle, 1917









1955









1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954









1939









1941


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973









1962









1954


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954









1939









1936


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968









1969









1956


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972









1960









1980s (what car is this?)


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


> 1980s (what car is this?)


i'm going with a Corolla Liftback, circa 1981


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^:thumbup: looks spot on. I think I see a 66-67 Chevy in the background and an Eagle.

1965









Pontiac Firebird II concept at the 1962 World's Fair









1960


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955









1961









'53


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1922









World's Fair, 1962









1968


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970s









1930s









1951


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970

















1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971









Looks like they rode an Old Look to the Seattle Municipal building









1915


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

> Kurt Ahrens escaped unhurt from this horrible crash, aquaplaning at 250 km/hr while testing at the Volkswagen test track at Ehra-Lessin


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

'73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957









1958









1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962









1957









1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Judging by the hood emblem, that's a '56 Suburban - 1957









1960









1915


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm loving all the Seattle pictures. Some areas really haven't changed much and some retailers are still in the same locations!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> I'm loving all the Seattle pictures. Some areas really haven't changed much and some retailers are still in the same locations!


:thumbup::thumbup:

1957 - between 21st and 22nd Street, Seattle









1938


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

London


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Seattle, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Seattle, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Then/now - Seattle

















Seattle


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950









5/4/74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962









Seattle









1912


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

University of Washington









1960+









5/5/74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978

















1982


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1982

















Seattle


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978









1981









1982


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1982









1983


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1932









Olympia, WA - 1915









Olympia, WA - 1956


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Charlotte, NC









Back to Blacksburg


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Blacksburg, 1976









Spirit of '76









109 College Avenue, Blacksburg


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978+ due to the Monza and Pinto - Blacksburg









SF, 1970s - early Buick Skyhawk, '59 Chevy, mid 70's Chevy









Los Angeles, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Daytona Beach, 1982









1970s









Daytona Beach, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Daytona Beach, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Venice Beach, 1970s

















Iran


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970s









Coney Island, 1940s









Long Beach, 1933


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Colfax, 1970s - 1959 Suburban 









Sacramento, 1970s









1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Somebody here would've scooped this up - 1982









1970s









New Orleans, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Richards Honda under construction in 1978









Still in business today - 1979 grand opening









Moved to a new location since this photo, but still in business









1979

















Current


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Elvis Presley - 7/2/76









NJ









NJ, 1936


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> Daytona Beach, 1970s


Whoa, Maryland 2010


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Whoa, Maryland 2010


Looks like someone customized it again since then. For the most part, I like the new mods :thumbup:

1973-74 gas crisis. Had me a Celica notchback then so it wasn't much of a problem


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973-74 gas crisis. Also used skates as transportation...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970s









Sunset Strip


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DC, 1975









Ferndale, MD - 1971









1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Do it!









1959+









1950s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Early 1970s - Newark, NJ 









1966


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1967 Chevy being towed









1967 Camaro drag car









Late 60's Nova drag car


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

FoMoCo









1968-69 Montego Cyclone GT









Races


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961 Corvette









1967-68 Camaro launch









55 gasser and 60 Chevy launching


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## DELTUFFO (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

69 or so Chevy









Chevy II


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tillamook, OR - 1950s









Blizzard of 1978









Buried Monza hatchback - Blizzard of 1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Uncovering that Monza


















1978 Camaro RS


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Business Coupe 









Dodge A100 wheelie truck


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Daytona


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Miss my '59 Cadillac 4 door hardtop...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like they're in the right place


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

For all you Porsch dudes









Camaro used as the pace car as usual









Torino/Cyclone fastbacks


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I kinda like it


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm liking these matchups

















Fastback Barracuda


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nova about to race a 1967 Malibu









1968 and 1967 Corvettes









Blizzard of 1978

1978 by ArcherVision, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A couple more blizzard photos


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970s









Had several first gen Rivieras


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970s









NY, 1974









1970s


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Gas prices were crazy high back then!



1985Jetta said:


> 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975+ due to the Nova, Gran Torino wagon in the background


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Gas prices were crazy high back then!


I remember skating around town when gas prices got high.


















I love my H-bodies


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

280hp baby New Look









Aspen/Volare wagon









1980s


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> 280hp baby New Look
> 
> 1980s


-80 Buick Century. My family's first car.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Maggiolone said:


> -80 Buick Century. My family's first car.


I thought it was a FWD Skylark at first which is why I put 1980s, but then I realized it wasn't and was trying to figure it out.

Wonder if that Chevy's still alive and donked









'vette


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

I hope this site resizes these


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

69 or so Dodge and a Ford


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

72-76 Montego or 74-76 Cougar


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

oopsies









Mopar wagon


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Plastic seat (non Suburban) fishbowl









Late 70's to early 80s









Mustang II, y'all!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New Look probably on a route









Anybody wanna guess what car this is?









Looks like a Ford


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Olds with that crafty roof









Anybody care to guess what car the camera's in?









Early 70's Buick vert


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

we finna head back to NYC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Old look bus, and I also had a 4 door Galaxie like that









Flxible New Look...they are kinda "fast"









50's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fullsize Ford taxi...and a VW









New Utrecht and 56th Street









Flxible New Look - notice the altered windshield


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1986 is about as late as I'll go 

















1929 Nash in 1936


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1929 Nash in 1937. This and the last photo were taken in Brooklyn









Brooklyn, 1977









A Graphic Arts class, 1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Let's mix some chemicals









Homeroom









Health









Brooklyn, 1945


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brooklyn, 1947

















1958


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963









Boro Park, 1963









Boro Park, 1964


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Boro Park, 1967









Spirit of '76!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978, Brooklyn









Coney Island, 1976









Boro Park, 1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Boro Park Theater demolition, 1975









3/76


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC Blizzard of 1977









1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

What car? 1976









Boro Park, 1976









1977


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Here are a few more


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Florida









Johannesburg, 1968









Charlottesville, VA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dublin, Ireland - 1970s









1970s









1960s, NYC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London, 1970s









London, 1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London, 1970s









8/16/79 - London









Staten Island, 1980s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1986









1980s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960s

















1950s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950s









Ottawa, 1950s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ottawa


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ottawa


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ottawa, 1950s and 60s - building in the first photo was demolished in 1969, which is surprising because the building is new in this photo


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ottawa, 1950s

















This airship and its occupants disappeared in 1930 and the remains were recently found


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ottawa - building in the first picture is still there


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Then/now - first picture taken in 1938

















1930s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ottawa, 1960









Ottawa, 1937









Ottawa, 1942


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Elgin Street, Ottawa - 1938









Ottawa, 1890's









6/09 - Ottawa


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ottawa, 1890s









Ottawa, 1940s









Ottawa, 1934


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Ottawa, 1890s


Early days hipster on his fixie.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Early days hipster on his fixie.


He does have a slight hipster vibe.

Ottawa









Ottawa, 1898









Ottawa, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The building this Firebird is in front of was demolished - Ottawa, early 1970s









Albert Street, Ottawa - 1956









Sparks Street, Ottawa - 1956


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ottawa, early 1970s









Preston Street, Ottawa - 1971









Lake McCay, Ottawa - 1890


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ottawa, 1940s









Ottawa, 1970









Ottawa, 1971


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

We're in Ottawa, Ontario from here on out

Rideau Street, 1930s









Rideau Street, 1972 - good variety of vehicles









1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Daly Building, 1912









1971 - thought that was a Pontiac GT-37 for a second but they didn't have window frames









Early 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Notre Dame des Lourdes Church, 1959









1940s









Early 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/57 - Rideau Street 









Kent Street - 1962+









1924


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955









1956









Sparks Street, 1950s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

They had this dated in the 60s...:sly:









Cliff Street









1930s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Preston Street









1930s









1956


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> This airship and its occupants disappeared in 1930 and the remains were recently found


From what I understand this is all a hoax...a great story but a hoax.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Sparks Street, 1950s



Simpsons Sears delivery truck. :thumbup::heart:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Simpsons Sears delivery truck. :thumbup::heart:


I'll be on the lookout for more

1922









Capitol Theatre









Lansdowne Park, 1950


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Picadilly Avenue, 1928









1929









1940


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Eagleson Road, 1940s









Roughrider game at Lansdowne Park - 1935









Coronation of Queen Elizabeth II celebration - 1953


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

William Mackenzie King Funeral - 1950, Rideau Street









Byron Avenue, late 1960s









1969 - Harley and fishbowl


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Alexandra Bridge, 1940









Early 1970s









Very early Falcon in 1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Leaving Ottawa now

Betty Grable









1898









Patricia Roc


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

If you like vintage photos, check out retronaut.

http://www.retronaut.com/2013/10/parking-at-the-grand-canyon/


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Albany, NY - 1970s









Albany, NY - 1973. Wonder if that Camaro has a straight six









9/20/60 - Albany, NY


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Albany, 1921









Albany, 1930s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

There really isn't


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Albany, NY from here

1931









1960s









GMC Old Look bus


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950s









Union Station









New first year New Look buses, 1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950s









Flixble New Look, 1960s - the original looks so much better









1960s


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Albany, NY - 1970s
> 
> 
> 
> ...





1985Jetta said:


> Albany, 1921
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^added in where I think these buildings are.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

No longer there according to Google Maps









1959/2011

























Edit: More Albany photos coming. Glad we can touch areas where TCL'ers live.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

No longer there according to Google Maps









1985+









Then/now


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Alright, Christmas time's over. Still in Albany, NY.

Brand new Roadrunner buried in snow - 1969









1944









1958/2011


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Swan Street, 1930s









State Street - 1960s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Swan Street - 11/13/60









Dunn Memorial Bridge, 1930s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Broadway in Albany


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Albany, NY









Broadway in Albany, 1930s









North Albany - 1918


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NY Capitol Library in Albany - 1890









South Mall construction - 1960s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BattleRabbit said:


> ^added in where I think these buildings are.


The Dodge building is on the corner of Central Avenue and Partridge Street.



























1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Central Avenue

















Mid 1960s on Central Avenue near Washington and Lark streets


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Westgate Plaza, 1961









Henry Hudson celebration on Central Avenue, 9/59









Delaware Avenue, 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hopefully the next generation will see this on however they get their news then - Empire State Plaza









ESP egg construction, 1975









ESP egg dedication - Kitty Carlisle Hart, Erastus Corning II, Senator Hugh Farley


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

South Mall construction, 1974









Erastus Corning II, 1978









South Mall egg construction, 1970


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks 1985Jetta for the pics. I for one appreciate them.
I'll add some to the mix when I have a chance tomorrow.:beer:


----------



## nobug (Aug 10, 2003)




----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)

I lived in Albany for 6 years. Cool place.:thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

x(why)z said:


> Thanks 1985Jetta for the pics. I for one appreciate them.
> I'll add some to the mix when I have a chance tomorrow.:beer:


These aren't my pics, just the results from searching around the internet.



above8k said:


> I lived in Albany for 6 years. Cool place.:thumbup:


:thumbup:

1913









1960s









1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1920s









1969









8/25/56


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980









2/23/58









2/16/37 - Church fire


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/62 - Central Avenue









1938









1/31/65


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/19/53

















11/64 - I miss convertible fire trucks


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/2/61









Engine #1 crew - 1920s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Madison Avenue and Grand Street, 1967









1920s









1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hudson Avenue, 1920s









1960s









New Scotland Avenue


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Late 1970s









1962









1950s


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Flixble New Look, 1960s - the original looks so much better



Looks familiar.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

thank you 1985Jetta


----------



## dntdrvslow (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah man. Lovin the albany pics. Lived there for a bit. Probably as far north on the east cost as I would go. The next stop is Montreal. Not a whole hell of a lot in between
:thumbup:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980s, unknown city









Albany, NY


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Albany, 1960









circa 1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Fashion statement in '43. Zoot suits.. Big enough to make concealed carry a breeze


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950s

















1967


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Antique gps http://www.navigadget.com/index.php/tag/antique-gps


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Looks familiar.


Hey! That's Julie's car! I know most of the rest of the cars, but Julie's the only one of that batch I'm sure I know by name. Is that Gold Scirocco at the front the one that used to belong to RunDub, or is that a different one?










This is actually a neat building, it's one of two of its type in Albany. The fire station sits in the fork where Western Ave and Washington Ave diverge, with the main bay positioned towards the fork. It's quite clever, and gives the trucks access to four streets right out of the garage(fully 300 degrees around the door are accessible streets for the fire trucks). The other is further up town, and is no longer a firehouse, it's now the Steamer 10 Theater. Its position is a little less ideal, and the other half of the building houses the uptown APD station. That's only a few blocks from me, and a friend of mine runs the theater. It's a really cool building.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Once again glad we can post photos where TCL'ers live :thumbup:

1930s









1916









1942


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Early 50s










1950s


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Armagh, Northern Ireland. 1990
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlireland/7163391236/" title="Middle Row, Lurgan, Co. Armagh, 1990 by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7218/7163391236_3cb0a55fc8_c.jpg" width="800" height="530" alt="Middle Row, Lurgan, Co. Armagh, 1990"></a>

Dublin, Ireland. 1961
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlireland/7240085034/" title="Airport Bus by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7245/7240085034_d2700da51f_c.jpg" width="800" height="541" alt="Airport Bus"></a>

1962
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlireland/6898594718/" title="April 1, 1962 by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7234/6898594718_f2da293516_c.jpg" width="800" height="541" alt="April 1, 1962"></a>

1966
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlireland/6817741408/" title="March 8, 1966 by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7209/6817741408_5090f1b31b_c.jpg" width="800" height="541" alt="March 8, 1966"></a>

1972
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlireland/6802929622/" title="Pre-Passport Office by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7187/6802929622_de4a8fc010_c.jpg" width="800" height="557" alt="Pre-Passport Office"></a>

Cork, Ireland. 1991
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlireland/7406535874/" title="Ballyhooly, Co. Cork, 1991 by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5459/7406535874_dda912f753_c.jpg" width="800" height="530" alt="Ballyhooly, Co. Cork, 1991"></a>

Clare, Ireland. 1990
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlireland/7182849399/" title="Stella Maris Hotel, Kilkee, Co. Clare, 1990 by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7219/7182849399_4436ee6300_c.jpg" width="800" height="529" alt="Stella Maris Hotel, Kilkee, Co. Clare, 1990"></a>


----------



## E-Rice (Jan 4, 2014)

now this is amazing!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BattleRabbit said:


> Hey! That's Julie's car! I know most of the rest of the cars, but Julie's the only one of that batch I'm sure I know by name. Is that Gold Scirocco at the front the one that used to belong to RunDub, or is that a different one?


Yup and yup. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1931


















1948


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

“The Schienenzeppelin or rail zeppelin was an experimental railcar which resembles a zeppelin airship in appearance, designed and developed in 1929. Propulsion was by means of a propeller located at the rear, accelerating the railcar to 143.0 mph, setting the land speed record for a petrol powered rail vehicle. Only a single example was ever built, which due to safety concerns remained out of service and was finally dismantled in 1939.”

- Wikipedia


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pine Hills neighborhood of Albany, 1974









Early 70s









Albany HS, mid 1960s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Albany HS, mid 60s









Albany HS, 1916









1930s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950s, Colin Avenue and Washington Avenue









1950s, 1561 New Scotland Avenue









1930, Central Avenue


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1951









Early 1900s


















That's a wrap on Albany other than strays


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)

I used to live behind that gas station. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

above8k said:


> I used to live behind that gas station. :thumbup:


Just realized there's a 1960 Chevy in that photo, so it could be very late 1959. Glad someone recognized the area.

Dollywood (Tennessee amusement park), 1986 - excellent park

























Dollywood - 4/3/88


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dollywood, '89. Pretty sure my son sat in this exact spot with the class he took a field trip there with.









5/90 - Dollywood, don't think this ride is there anymore









Hanau, West Germany - 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1976/77 - Route 14, London









1975 - Olympia, London









London, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/79 - London


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

March 1979 - London









Stratford, UK - 3/79









Austin A60 gown van


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London, July 1978 

Ford Thames


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 1975 - Olympia, London


Any chance you have more of this Mazda B1800 tow rig? 
Towing a car with one of those is probably pushing it's limits. :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

saron81 said:


> Any chance you have more of this Mazda B1800 tow rig?
> Towing a car with one of those is probably pushing it's limits. :laugh:


I'll check the guy's profile, but I can see how that thing could be near max towing capacity though.

London, July 1978









9/16/73 - London









London, 1977


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London from here on out









12/76









6/79, Drapers Gardens


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/3/79









1976









Finsbury, 1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Horse Guards Parade - summer 1971


















Portobello Market, 1979


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Picadilly Circus - 1973









Trafalgar Square - 1973









Porchester Gardens, 1979 - Kodachrome, taken on a field trip









Queensway, 1979 - Kodachrome, taken on a field trip


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Building an island where we now can find the Gilles Villeneuve Circuit.



























100% certain that Boston lost. :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bayswater Road, London - 6/79









6/79









5/75, London


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/6/77









Coldharbour Lane - 12/75


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Regent Street, 1979









Wolwich - 9/27/79









Finchley Road - 7/78


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Not sure if Britain ripped off the New Look, but the windshield design looks pretty familiar - Finchley Road - 7/78









7/77 - taken with a Nikon F2 Ektachrome









10/72 - same kind of camera


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/73









Moorhouse Road, wonder where that '67 Chevy is now - 2/74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/16/74 - Paddington, St. Stephens Crescent









I still miss my notchback. Toyota Celica GT2000 - Kodak Instamatic, Preston Road in London, 1977


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Transept Street NW1 - 1974









Bell Street - 1977









Chapel Street NW1 - 1977


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chapel Street - 1977

















London, late 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Piccadilly Circus - 12/79









6/79









Bell Street


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978 - taken with a Canon camera. Should do some shooting with my Canonet Ql17 GIII









1978 - Renault 4


----------



## MattMarchand (Jun 15, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Ottawa


Original National Defence Headquarters, that is really cool.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MattMarchand said:


> Original National Defence Headquarters, that is really cool.


Photo looks to be dated in the very early 60s.

Kings Road, London - 1976. Citroen, Rover, BMW, Austin Mini, etc.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Charing Cross, 1976 - photographer's wife is the woman closest to the camera with her back turned









Earls Court, 1976









Haymarket, 1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Shaftsbury Avenue, 1976. 









1979









1978 - gotta brush "current" events


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Northwold/Fountayne Road - 1978









Gascony Avenue NW6 - mid 1970s


----------



## MattMarchand (Jun 15, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Photo looks to be dated in the very early 60s.


Indeed, pre-1965 for sure. The Maple Leaf replaced the RCAF and RCN ensigns on 15 FEB 65.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MattMarchand said:


> Indeed, pre-1965 for sure. The Maple Leaf replaced the RCAF and RCN ensigns on 15 FEB 65.


:thumbup:

Whitestone Pond - 1971









1/70









Ludlow Way - 1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ossulton Way - 1976. Photographer's 1976 Citroen GS









London - 9/20/76


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1976 Picadilly Circus


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Triumph Gloria - 1937









Standard Eight - 6/48









St. Edmunds - 1954


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Boxford, UK - 1979









London - 1979









1976 Capri and Monza caravan - Wales - 1977


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London, 1979 - Great George Street









1967/68 Clayson combine harvester









Holland combine harvester - 1980s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1967 Ford Cortina - 21 Russel View, Danbury, UK









Daking Avenue, Boxford - 1979 - Village of Groton in the distance


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975 - Hockleys, UK - 1974 Austin Allegro









1976 - Hockleys, UK









21 Russel View, Danbury, UK - 1981 with a mk2 Escort L in the background


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some old British mag covers


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

There may be something else you notice about all of these covers


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Would love to find a TR6 targa roof for mine









Miss the typeface in the yellow









TR6 has got to be on that 100 list


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some of you dudes may like this one


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978 Celica GT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

For all you 626 dudes - 1984 press photos


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Subaru 1800









Subaru 1600









1976 Colt Lancer 1400


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Would love to find a TR6 targa roof for mine


I'd even be happy with the factory hardtop. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Suzuki Santana









Love me an old 323 - 1979









Datsun 180B


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> I'd even be happy with the factory hardtop. :thumbup:


Much easier to find, but still not easy to find.

Datsun 1600 roadster press photo









Might have to import a Bluebird 910...









1977 Datsun 200L


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe TCL would appreciate the 88-93 Pontiac LeMans if they brought the wagon over here









Nissan Stanzas


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Datsun 1000 press photos


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975 Datsun 200L

















1987/88 Nissan Laurel 3.0E SGX


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981 Toyota Cressidas, 1975 Mercedes 206D









1982 Mitsubishi Galant Turbo









1982 Mitsubishi Starion


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981 Datsun Laurel 2.4 - this particular example somehow fell off the radar in 1996 according to the DVLA

















1983 Toyota Camry with a dealer plate


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1983 626 2.0GLX

















1984 Silvia Turbos - A900APN lasted until 2001, and A899 and A898 fell off around 1999 according to the DVLA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some Lancer goodness


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1987 Bluebird Turbo ZX









1989 Bluebird 2.0GSXi - F528 lasted until 2000, F527 until 1999. F529 is still alive, and somebody already wants to find it.









1990 Maxima


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

70s/80s Dodges/Plymouths/Mitsubishis had their own magazine. Don't imagine there's anymore left in the UK than the US

















Lionel Blair and a Sapporo - he actually looks like he likes the car


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Radio ad









Autocar comparisons


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977 magazine scan









1984/85 - MG Montego in the showroom









Magazine cover


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Got a whole new batch of photos coming once this wraps up

Z, 180B SSS, Sunny, 100A









Wouldn't mind reading the rally preview









I think my son said he wouldn't mind being a HOT ROD writer once


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

An even older 626


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/23/78









Autocar retrospective









1984 Urvans


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972 Sunny 1200 in 1976









1899 Mercedes Benz, Singer SM1500 and 1960 Vauxhall - 1962. The Vauxhall fell off in 1980, and the Benz is still alive.









8/24/78


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fall 1978









Foxhall









Moskvitch panel van to truck conversion that cost 100 pounds on top of the original 725 pound cost of the van


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/80 - Morris Oxford Traveller, nicknamed "Milk and Honey" respectively









Mazda's work, 1986









Austin 3 Litre









That's a wrap on the British stuff.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Toronado in an airport terminal









Carlson Pontiac









1969 442


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I know there's some AMC freaks around TCL









71-72 Mustang with a truck and T-Bird outside









Let them sell you a brand new 1960 Corvair


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Comet Cyclone









1967 GS400









1969 442 Sport coupe (post/window frames instead of the frameless Holiday coupe)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Endura bumper testing on a 1968 GTO









Buy a new Buick









I'm guessing '67


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1964









Choose an SS. Chevy and Ford didn't put hubcaps on their vehicles when they sat on the lot


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969









Tempest servicing









1966 SS396


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972-ish? Iroczgirl help me out here









1967 Firebird. 68's lost vent windows, whereas GTO's lost vent windows in '69









I want that - 1971


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963









1966 GS400 - GS means Gran Sport. IIRC the 4 door sedan was the most popular non GS model for at least 1965, and then I'd figure the 2 door post was next, and finally the wagon.









1971 442 Holiday coupe


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 GTO









1967 Camaro RS









LOVE the 1968 442's in all three versions


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A REAL GSX, not some Eclipse GSX 









1969 Cougar XR7


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GM's South Gate assembly plant, Los Angeles - 1952


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The '65 Cyclone









1967 GTA









Pick a Roadrunner


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 Judge









1970 BOSS 302









1970 442 Sports coupe with window frames


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pontiac Bonneville









'63 Chevy Impala









1969 Grand Prix


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chrysler 300









Oldsmobile and AMC









1955 Buick


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ansen slotted mag wheel









1968









1964+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonder if that Corvette has the roll down rear window. Don't know how to tell the year from the rear









1969 GTO









Convertible Rambler that looks to have been hit during transport


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 









Plymouth GTX









Not that good with telling 1st gen Mustang years apart either


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks to be a 1958-61 Corvette 









1967 Camaro SS with lights showing









Buicks


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958 Ford









1971-ish Riviera boat tail









T-Bird looks like a '66


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

great run of recent posts :thumbup: can i assume they are all scans from old yearbooks?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

slirt said:


> great run of recent posts :thumbup: can i assume they are all scans from old yearbooks?


I don't think they are...just showcasing different dealers. I do have a few 80's yearbooks that I need to scan though. 

1971 LeMans









1959 Chevy 4 door hardtop









'69 Roadrunner 383


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 Mach 1









1969 Camaro SS396 with RPO code D90 sport stripe









My MIL bought one off the showroom floor


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 Mercury Cyclone GT Cale Yarborough Special









Filling up a '59 Ford Galaxie









1967 GS400


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971 Mercury Cougar. I remember Ford's slogan was "Better Ideas for Ford" and Mercury had the Cougar in their commercials. Might have go back and look up all these dealerships. - no Clinton Herring Lincoln-Mercury, but there was a Clinton Herring Auto.









1969 Mach 1 - Now called Doenges Ford









1969 GTO - this dealership is now a Chevy Buick dealer, of course.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 Chevelle SS396









FIL had a few early Rivieras. Now a Chevy-Buick dealer with the same Oakley name.









Low optioned '69 Camaro - still in business with same name


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 GTO at what is now Oakley Chevrolet-Buick









Pick a Gran Sport. Looks like you could get yourself an Opel GT there too. Found a dealer called Gober Merrell Chevrolet GMC 









1966 Toronado - nothing found on this dealership


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Esso station - 1966









1968 Camaro SS









Love me a '68 442 - nothing found on Nofrey Bros. Olds


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 Coronet R/T - now called Goodwin Bros. Auto Company, right down to the phone number









1969 Firebird receiving a Rally package - 7255 Firestone Boulevard









1950s, planning of Frahm Pontiac









The site of Frahm Pontiac, 2012


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Could buy an Opel here too. Skylark pictured









1968 GP









1968 Dodge









Jack Widger Dodge site, 2011


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 Skylark Gran Sport









The site of Simpson Buick Company, 2012









Brand new 1968 Corvette convertible/2 tops in what looks to be late 1967. 68's don't have "Stingray" badges on the fenders and 69's do. Turn signals got bigger in 1970. Nothing found for Earl Johnson Chevrolet.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brand new 1968 Thunderbird in late 1967









1968 Camaro - address is now a trailer park according to Google Maps, but there is a large parking lot near the trailer park









1968 Corvette 2 tops









Leo Hoffman Chevrolet site, 2011


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 LeMans OHC straight six - nothing found on the dealership









1968 Barracuda. Not quite 'cudas yet. Nothing found









1968 Torino formal roof - looked it up on Google Maps but not sure exactly which building it is


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pretty cool if you ask me - 1968 GTX









1968 Grand Sport drop top









1968 Chevelle SS396, automatic car wash. If only people did this today with muscle cars









1969 427 Corvette. Could be an L36 (390 hp 4 bbl) or an L68 (400 hp with 3 2bbl carbs)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 Camaro RS 307 - RPO code DX1 (hood stripes), RPO D96 (fender stripes), vinyl roof. I like this car's options, including the engine.









Still there with a new name, must not sell Pontiacs anymore though - 2008









A used 1969 Roadrunner 383 telling by the hood


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 Judge in there, looks like an AMC's in the front, VW type 3 next to the Judge.









1969 Charger non R/T









1969 L88 2 tops - worth a crapload of cash now. Takes over 91 octane fuel, approximately 500 hp last time I read up. L88's were made from 1967-69. Google Maps is showing an apartment building.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Plain jane '69 Firebird, but still does have that Pontiac sportiness to it. I have a set of those hubcaps on my '78 POS Skylark









1969 Charger R/T









Carl Burger Dodge site - 2011


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 GP - they'll get up and go despite their size









1969 Chevelle SS at Earl Johnson again, '69 fullsize in the behind the Chevelle SS









1969 Mustang 428 Super Cobra Jet


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 Charger with luxury options - Alhambra is still in operation as a Chrysler Dodge Jeep RAM dealership with the same name. Reviews aren't so great though.









1969 Firebird with the set of PMD hubcaps I have, at what is now Oakley Chevrolet Buick









1969 Mach 1 with a Torino formal roof in the background


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brunson Automobile Sales lasted from 1967-2011 according to the SC Secretary of State. Probably started off by selling the new Firebirds in '67. 1969 GTO's, a LeMans, a GMC truck, and Caddy









1969 Corvette 427 T-tops with either a 390hp 4bbl engine or a 400hp 3x2 engine. 1968 fullsize Chevy in the background


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mid 60's









The site of Clarence Bell, Inc. in 2011. Theatre is now a shopping center with suites









Cutlass









Wyant Olds site, 2013


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 Monte Carlo









1973 Corvette - my least favorite C3 year









1972 Gran Torino Sport fastback


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 Skylark convertible









Mid 60's-ish - there are North and South Gray Streets now, and neither of them extend all the way to highway 190.









1970 Corvette with rallys


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972-ish striped Firebird









Torino GT convertible - dealership building is long gone according to Google Maps









1970-72 Challenger


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Buy a new '73 Olds









1970-72 Camaro. Looks to be a base because it doesn't have hidden wipers, and it looks plain jane anyway.









1971 Chevelle SS - dealership is still there and operating as a Chevy dealer


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 Mach 1 and Bronco. Bet rust took over the Bronco.









1971 Camaro









1970 Chevelle SS396. Closest thing we have is a '72 Malibu. Dealership is now a shopping center.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970-ish Skylark GS









1970 Roadrunner









1970 GTO


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 Torino GT - dealership is still in business as a Ford dealer









Another Torino GT









70's Cougar


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 Thunderbirds, Mustang, Torino, Falcon - now a Suzuki dealer in the same building









Still there









1970 Firebird Formula :heart:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963 Impala 4 door hardtop









'cuda









1971 Chevelle SS


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gatlinburg is pretty nice









1963 Impala convertible









1965 Corvette, Mustangs, GM sedan


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964 Corvette, 1959-60 Corvette









Early 1970 Camaros because the 2nd generation was delayed, 1969 Impala, 1969-70 Chevy truck, Chevy 4 door sedan









Gas station, now a hot dog restaurant/drive-thru


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford convertible









Pontiac and AMC - not sure what the heck happened to the building









1965 Skylark 2 door hardtop. Sometimes I wish my '65 was a 2 door - now a used car dealership


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Toronado









1970-ish









1968 Corvette 2 tops


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mustang fastback









Looks like a Ford









1966 Impala


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963 Cadillacs and Buicks









Customag, Astro, and M/T wheels - building is still there but it's no longer automotive related









1966 Fairlane, had the 390 4 speed version of it


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ansen slotted mags - building is not used at all now









1968-69 AMX









1967+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wouldn't be surprised if this thing burned up









Nofrey Bros. Olds, 1966









1969 Corvette T-top


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 Camaro









1963 Chevys









1964 Chevy and some Oldsmobiles


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cadillacs and Oldsmobiles









1963 Impala right when the 64's hit the lot









1968 Cutlass


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

"Loaded" Camaro convertible with lights showing









1972 Impala - no longer a car dealer but building is there









Pontiac and Olds, Sevierville was nice


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971 Chevys









That name...









1965 Corvair convertbile


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Chevelle SS









Early 60's









1967 GTO


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971-ish 









Late 60's Skylark


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

70's Pontiac GP









Modest 307 '69









428 CJ


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DQ, yo!









Now a Porsche dealership (huuuuge downgrade!) 









1965 Skylark wagon


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Still getting a kick out of the name









le oops









1969 Torino GT or TGT - C stripe is '69 only


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

"Toronado by Oldsmobile"









1968 Camaro convertible









1967 Camaro


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mobil gas station









Filling up a Mustang









1965 Skylark GS


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Conoco gas









1965 GTO 2 door sedan/post


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some more Pontiac pride









My MIL's was like this with a black vinyl top


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 GTO









1964 non GTO









Pick one


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Impala









1957 Olds









Get yourself an Opel GT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Another Conoco station









CJ Torino









Mid 60's 442


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 GTO with hubcaps









'65 Chevys and Oldsmobiles - dealership no longer there









Malibu/Chevelle


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969


















'61 Chevy and a Ford


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958 Ford









Drag '67 Camaro









1970 Challenger


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Had a '61 non A/C Olds 98 that we went to the March on Washington in









1966 Corvair Corsa convertible. May be a 140 hp N/A or 180 hp turbo









Nofrey Bros. Olds again


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> 1972-ish striped Firebird


Woah, is that guy actually wearing a seat belt in "1972-ish"?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yo Teach said:


> Woah, is that guy actually wearing a seat belt in "1972-ish"?


That _is_ pretty surprising, actually.

1968-ish Olds, dealer is no longer operating









1969 Charger, dealer isn't there anymore









1964 Chevys - building is still there but no longer a dealer


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tempest 2 door post









1968-ish fullsize Olds









1950's Plymouth outside, Barracuda inside









1964 Galaxie


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964 Bel Air 4 door sedan









AMC's, Mercurys, Fords









'68 Toronado FWD


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961 Bel Air 4 door sedan









Womble Olds and now Womble Rambler









1964+









1969 Camaro 327


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Texaco station









Javelin AMX, Challenger, Polara/Fury, Duster/Demon









1968 Roadrunner


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 Corvette convertible









Buick convertible









1964 El Camino


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

I could not enter a dealership named "Joe Creamons Chevy" with a straight face.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Must be talking about us...1969









Galaxie 500 4 door hardtop









1956-ish Ford rebadged Divco step van


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NotFast said:


> I could not enter a dealership named "Joe Creamons Chevy" with a straight face.


:thumbup::laugh:

Might have to take a road trip









1964 Impala 4 door hardtop - building is still there but not a dealer, parking lot is in bad shape


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> That _is_ pretty surprising, actually.


I'm thinking that Firebird must be at least a 1974 because of the plastic loop the seat belt goes through. That was the first year of the modern three-point belt that was fastened with one click. A 1972 or 1973 would still have separate lap and shoulder belts. The shoulder belts would be held to the roof by a clip and feeding them through that loop would be an extra step. Therefore, if it's a 1974, the ignition interlock would have required wearing the seat belt.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 T-Bird









Not sure which Chevy this is









1969 Roadrunner


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yo Teach said:


> I'm thinking that Firebird must be at least a 1974 because of the plastic loop the seat belt goes through. That was the first year of the modern three-point belt that was fastened with one click. A 1972 or 1973 would still have separate lap and shoulder belts. The shoulder belts would be held to the roof by a clip and feeding them through that loop would be an extra step. Therefore, if it's a 1974, the ignition interlock would have required wearing the seat belt.


My favorite nose is the 74-75 actually. I remember that a lot of people disabled/bypassed their seatbelt interlocks. 

1969 Z/28









1965 Bel Air 4 door sedan









Oldsmobile and Chevrolet service


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Basic Camaro with vinyl top and 70's Chevy rallys. Have a set on our '70 Malibu 2 door









71-ish Mach 1









The days with JC Penney sold car parts


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mustangs









1964 Corvette









Mustang fastback


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Torino GT









:laugh:









AMX


----------



## W211 (Mar 14, 2002)

*FWD but RWD proportions?*



> '68 Toronado FWD


How come in the old days, they can make FWD with dash to front axle ratio of RWD ?

Edit: Okay, second generation Acura Legend and first generation Acura RL also have RWD proportion, even though they are both FWD. I guess it's because they are using the longitudinal engine as opposed to transverse???


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Looks, I would assume. So the car doesn't look oddly short or off-kilter, and the public can finally start accepting FWD on it's merits, not on how it makes the car look. Long wheel to dash ratios are associated with space and luxury, for the Acuras.

Engine placement too, but they're kind of mutually beneficial.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

W211 said:


> How come in the old days, they can make FWD with dash to front axle ratio of RWD ?
> 
> Edit: Okay, second generation Acura Legend and first generation Acura RL also have RWD proportion, even though they are both FWD. I guess it's because they are using the longitudinal engine as opposed to transverse???


Correct.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a feeling that car is still around and that engine he's rebuilding is long gone









Tempest with a Pontiac 326









1968-ish fullsize Pontiac Bonneville 4 door hardtop


----------



## W211 (Mar 14, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> Correct.



Thanks!

And I remember Jay Leno converted this car to RWD with LSx SBC too.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1967 Camaro. Liked Chevy's hubcaps in the 60's almost as much as Corvette C2 knockoffs









1968 Corvette 2 tops and a new Nova


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

W211 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And I remember Jay Leno converted this car to RWD with LSx SBC too.


I'd love to have a '67, which is the same as '66 but with an egg crate grille and taillights. Forgot to mention in the last post that I like Banner Chevrolet's name.

1968 Camaro. Tons of high schoolers had muscle cars back then, and I was one of them.









Hobart, Indiana - 1963+









1963-ish


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 Impala. Chevy should start spelling out Super Sport again on some cars.









hah, 1953-ish Chevy truck, 55 Chevy, 60-63 Chevy truck









Chevy Astro II concept









Edit: Bet the stancedudes would love a set of wheels like that. 'merica


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'69 Camaro with few options. Heard that people are using the word basic a lot more now. Once again, high school students behind the wheel, which is probably a 2 spoke.









1963-ish Cadillac









1969 BOSS 302


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Decent name, Challenger R/T









Pontiacs galore









Notchie or notchback Mustang


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Javelin SST









1970 Chevelle SS396, Banner Chevy









Get some slotted mags for your huge meaty tires out back


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957 Chevy 150 2 door sedan/post (150 is lowest, 210 is mid, Bel Air is top)









1964 Chevelle SS 2 door hardtop









1968 Camaro and a Dodge pickup


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd venture to say this is from 1967 because of the Mustang and the Torino is not listed in the cars they service. Wonder how many Model T's they serviced. About 45 minutes away from me. 









1969 Corvette convertible 427, or could be a 2 tops with the convertible top up.









Mustang notch


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I like it









1969-ish Coronet with factory lift off hood 









Mercury Monterey. IIRC the Meteor was Canadian only for at least a few years


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Another '68 Cutlass. Must've sold Oldsmobiles









Should be receiving constant updatse from this photo source









Funny they used a '67 for the picture


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1967 Firebirds - remember, these are not my photos. Still have a bunch of 1985Jetta family photos that have never seen the internet

















Now called Baker City, drive in is still open :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Short break from the car dealers and muscle cars - Hollywood, CA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 Chevelle

















1967 Firebird


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Buick









Mustang notchback









Novas, Venturas, etc


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 GTO Judge 2 door hardtop









1968 Charger
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-xHBt6wcJ4ZU/UWRohN****I/AAAAAAAAD7s/ArUASqbskqU/s1600/thomas2.jpg

Local hangout


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ET wheels









1970-ish Javelin









Chevron station


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mustang









T-Bird









Plymouth Fury


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Oldsmobile and Chevrolet service


That's just a couple towns over from me. It turned into Ron McDonald Buick/Olds/Chev, I don't remember what it is now, if it's not vacant.
I'll take a picture of the building today next time I'm over there. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> That's just a couple towns over from me. It turned into Ron McDonald Buick/Olds/Chev, I don't remember what it is now, if it's not vacant.
> I'll take a picture of the building today next time I'm over there. :thumbup:


Hopefully it's still in decent shape :thumbup:

Actually found another picture of it:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 Mustang









Prom with a brand new 1970 Olds









1969 Z/28


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 GTX









1966 Coronet - learned to drive in one









Javelin SST


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Inside that Madras Chevy/Olds garage









56/57 Corvette front clip









1967 Nova and Camaro


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford









Buy a used vehicle









1970 GTX


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Plymouth Fury


These guys are now in Bend. They still do Chrysler/Dodge and also Subaru now. :thumbup:

Where did you find all these local pictures?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mustang GT fastback









Mercury, think I looked that place up already


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964-ish Comet 4 door sedan, 1962-ish Chevy









Ford









Mercurys


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I recognize that saying









Buick dealer









Late 60's fullsize Buick


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 Corvette T-tops









1969 Camaro RS convertible - there are Hyundai and Kia dealers at this intersection now









Ford wagon


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'67 Camaro droptop









1962 Fairlane, aka the "Forgotten Fairlane"









1974 Maverick


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Used cars









1964









1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Uh...1961+









1962









1968-ish Cougar


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1967 Impala 4 door hardtop









1970 Mach 1









Bought my 1996 ZJ off these guys - Lexington, SC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New 1965 Corvair Corsa









1967 442









2 station locations


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Duster









1961 Oldsmobile like we had









If you're putting a Grand Prix in your showroom, it's gonna take up some space


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Torino with hubcaps used until about 1973 on Gran Torino Sports as the standard option below Magnum 500's









1970 GTX









1975+ due to the Monza outside


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 Mustang convertible









1969 Z/28









1969 Impala 427


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966-ish Wildcat









1969 442, 1955-56 T-Bird









1970 Cougar


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 Mustang









AAR 'cuda









1962-ish Dodge Polara. Always liked the styling of the 60-62 Darts/Polaras.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963-ish Catalina - dealership looks long gone









1967 Camaro SS









1967-68


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 Camaro, 1968 Torino, 1966 Chevelle, mid 60's Mopar, 1965 Pontiac, etc


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964+ - building looks like it's still there









1971 Comet GT with a 200 six in it









1966 Buicks


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 Chevelle convertible









Poor tiger...1965 GTO









1967-68 Firebird


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Had a '63 XKE that we abused the crap out of in the snow









Now this _is_ from a high school yearbook - Hemi Willys









1969 Torino GT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 'cuda 440









1968 440 GTX









Galaxie 500 convertible


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970+ Corvette convertible









1970 GTO









1969 Camaro rally sport convertible


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971 Camaro









1969 Buicks









1969 Mach 1, 1964 Chevy, 1961-ish Ponitac, Mid 60's Fords


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

Thanks for all the pictures Jetta, really cool and nostalgic. 

-GP (former owner, '71 302 Grabber)


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Green Panzer said:


> Thanks for all the pictures Jetta, really cool and nostalgic.
> 
> -GP (former owner, '71 302 Grabber)


:thumbup: still plenty of dealer photos to go.

1980-ish Chevy truck, 67-68 Mustang notchback









1968 Charger - now a BI-LO...looks weird with such a large parking lot









Still have no idea why people don't like the '65 Fairlane


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962 Pontiac Grand Prix









1963 Nova 2 door hardtop









1965 Mustang notchback


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1967 GTO 2 door hardtop, you could get a 2 door sedan if desired









1967 Camaro SS convertible, 1967 Biscayne/Bel Air 4 door sedan, other '67 Chevys









1970 Cutlass - name is a bit weird


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Another break - Catamount Stadium, Vermont

A Ford Elite trailers in a Pontiac Ventura - 1979









1985









1971-72 Mustang convertible Catamount Stadium pace car


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971









A beaten Nova - 1979









1977 Nova 3 door - 1986


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Catamount Stadium - Milton, VT (1965-1987)

1984+









1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Catamount Stadium is a 1/3 mile oval

6 cylinder Nova









Early 1970's









V8 Nova


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

13 isn't always unlucky - 2 time track champion









1978









The last race - 1987

"Beaver Dragon" crashes









A nearby 3rd gen Camaro hardtop responds


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6 cylinders


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

More 6 bangers


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6 cylinder Camaro team

















'74 6 cylinder Camaro


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972 Torino/Gran Torino coupe 250 I6









1975-77 Camaro with a 3MT and six









V8 1978-ish Z/28


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Camaro

















1970s


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Jettta:

Thanks for all the work you have put into this thread, it is really enjoyable to browse through it.

Michael


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> These guys are now in Bend. They still do Chrysler/Dodge and also Subaru now. :thumbup:
> 
> Where did you find all these local pictures?


Just saw this post - was just searching around and came across them. 



PanEuropean said:


> Jettta:
> 
> Thanks for all the work you have put into this thread, it is really enjoyable to browse through it.
> 
> Michael


You're quite welcome 

The Thunder Road Speedbowl at Catamount Stadium - 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Catamount Stadium


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lots of VW's in Milton, CT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

71-72 Pinto


















yes.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'77


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

mk1









Civic









Beetles


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jeep J series truck in the background









Car show


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

More of Catamount Stadium - "Limited Sportsman" class

1970









1957 4 door sedan


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'57 Chevy









1961 Chevy 2 door hardtop









1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

60-62 Dart/Polara

















1985


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Short break from the car dealers and muscle cars - Hollywood, CA


Wow, that old RTD bus.............brings back memories of when I grew up in L.A.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

55 Chevy









Not sure what this is - 1970









1970 - Ford


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vamped said:


> Wow, that old RTD bus.............brings back memories of when I grew up in L.A.


I just so happen to adore fishbowl buses.

1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

57 2 door sedan - 1970









Wrecked - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

55 4 door sedan


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wrecked Chevys









1968









1961 Chevy 2 door sedan, 1957 Chevy 2 door sedan, 1965-ish Chevy 2 door hardtop


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955-ish Ford









Now to the "Hurricanes" class

1969









"Late Model Sportsman" class

1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mini Stock class

1957 Chevy









Grand Americans class


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Americans class

Female driver









Street Stock class









A '57 Chevy crashes into a '55 Chevy - 1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tiger Class

'57 Chevy 2 door sedan being trailered in









1970









Ford


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> 1964+


Unless I'm mistaken (and this could be another "Vandergriff"), this looks like Vandergriff Chevrolet in Arlington, TX. Tom Vandergriff and his family still own many car dealerships in the area, and they are a very prominent family. When I lived there, I remember seeing the older buildings first vacated, then bought by smaller used car lots. I don't remember the exact address, but I wouldn't be surprised if this building is still there, only now occupied by another used car dealer. I think they still have an office at 112 E Division, with an old, vintage sign, but I don't think it's the same building.

Any other locals want to take a guess? I'm thinking this is along Collins St somewhere.

This is all assuming there wasn't another Vandergriff Chevy somewhere else. :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

bill1975 said:


> Unless I'm mistaken (and this could be another "Vandergriff"), this looks like Vandergriff Chevrolet in Arlington, TX. Tom Vandergriff and his family still own many car dealerships in the area, and they are a very prominent family. When I lived there, I remember seeing the older buildings first vacated, then bought by smaller used car lots. I don't remember the exact address, but I wouldn't be surprised if this building is still there, only now occupied by another used car dealer. I think they still have an office at 112 E Division, with an old, vintage sign, but I don't think it's the same building.
> 
> Any other locals want to take a guess? I'm thinking this is along Collins St somewhere.
> 
> This is all assuming there wasn't another Vandergriff Chevy somewhere else. :laugh:


I may run across more photos from the collection. I'll be sure to post them.

Catamount Stadium - Milton, VT - Tiger Class


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

57 Chevy hood - 1975


















Tri-five Chevy 2 door sedan


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford, 2 55 Chevys, 2 57 Chevys - 1970









Milton, VT









Ford 2 door sedan


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 Cutlass Rallye 350









Used cars









1966 Corvette coupe - you can tell a '65 from a '66 by looking at the hood. If there is no emblem in the corner, then it's a '65. If there is, it's a 66. 65's also had a 396 option, where 66's had a 427.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 Chevys









Camaro









1969 Torino GT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 Camaro with vinyl roof









Del Ray, Detroit - if only that '58 Chevy was a Delray









1962+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 GTO









Falcon









1964 Corvette - 64's had actual vents behind the side windows instead of indentations, the 1 piece rear window of course, and a different hood from 1963.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 - truck is a '67 because it has no marker lights and a small rear window









1960+









56 Chevy 2 door hardtop, 59 Ford


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 GTO









1969-ish Grand Prix









Buicks - dealership looks long gone according to Google Maps


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Corvette 2 tops









Mid 60's Mopars - no longer there









1965 Fords


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GTO convertible









1957 Bel Air 2 door hardtop









Divco van - STILL open at the same location


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'66 Chevys









66-67 Charger?









66 and 67 Chevys


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

1938: HISPANO-SUIZA DUBONNET XENIA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

69 442 and big FoMoCo









Reminds me of a dungeon...









1965 Corvette 2 tops


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Used cars









Back when trucks were basic 









1966 Corvette convertible or 2 tops with convertible top up, Dodge A100 truck, Dart Swinger, Midsize Dodge/Plymouth 4 door sedan, and others


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh, the irony. Also reminds me of the El Camino album by the Black Keys.









New 1964 Chevys









Somebody threw a GTO hood on this 1965 LeMans 2 door hardtop


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I think the black car is a Buick









1966 Corvette 2 tops. Would rather have a 2 tops version in the C1, C2, and C3 over the others.









1964 LeMans 2 door sedan/post


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 Chevelle convertible









70-73 Trans Am









Yearbook photo - 1964 GTO convertible


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965-ish









Pretty sure that's a '61 Olds at the far right









Javelin


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Plymouth Sport Fury









Torino GT fastback









Mid 60's


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

1985Jetta said:


> Grand Americans class
> 
> Female driver
> 
> ...



Broken headlight, cracked windshield, crumpled hood, dented door. Yep, that's a female driver all right!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

cgj said:


> Broken headlight, cracked windshield, crumpled hood, dented door. Yep, that's a female driver all right!


:thumbup:

383 Roadrunner









1957 Ford 2 door hardtop - I still prefer the '58 Edsel. Ironic El Camino Motor Co again









1965 LeMans 2 door sedan/post









It unsurprisingly feels "right" to blast Motown while posting these.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964 Corvair Monza convertible. Miss my '62 powerglide coupe.









Corvette for '58 - the only year for trunk "spears".


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973 Gran Torino Sport fastback









1976 Gran Torino coupe stock car


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

70's scene









Had a Porsche 356 and actually liked it









Maine


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974-ish









Duster with a common Halo/3 quarter vinyl roof - also seen on Mavericks and sometimes Torinos









Cats > Dogs


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

At the races









1970 Torino Cobra 429 Super Cobra Jet - 375 hp 









Nevada


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fords









St. Croix, US Virgin Islands


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some real stance









Just because









Decked out


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974 Gran Torino Sport









The 70's.









Launch


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NASCAR









Packed









Drag racing with a Maverick behind the fence


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Car's still around









Raced against the car above









Mustang fastback with a Halo roof


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Comet GT vs Falcon









Comet GT vs a Mopar









Same car as above


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975-ish









Liking the building









1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962 280 hp supercharged V6 New Look









1968 New Looks


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973 New Looks

















And a '62


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'72 fishbowl









and the following year









First year '59









Notice the subtle differences


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

East Germany, 1970









New 1949 Mercurys









Brazil, 1957


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vanderhoof, BC - 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vanderhoof, BC - 1973, brand new X body GM car. Salt probably killed it


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Skylark GS convertible in Vanderhoof, BC - 1973









1965 1 ton GM truck


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Soviet Union, 1983-84









Vancouver, BC - 1977-78


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vancouver, BC - 77-78


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Soviet Union, 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

USSR, '73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Japan, 1961


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Japan, '61


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin, 1992 - I was probably there actually


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin, 1992 - after I drove my 85 US GTI to the '92 French winter Olympics


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

For the eurogeeks

























For all you E30 dudes


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Because of my French ancestry, I like that Citroen


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mexico, 1947


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

For the Audi dudes - 1936


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/9/34 - Los Angeles flood


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5 people drowned in this car accident, near present day Whittier Narrows Recreation









The first day of 1934









1/3/34


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/17/34 - Honolulu Avenue, Montrose, CA









10/18/34 - Glenada Avenue, Montrose, CA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hemingway, Italy - 1918









Himalaya, India - 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Himalaya, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Himalaya


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Disneyland, 1950s and 1960s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Disneyland

















the classics


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dumbo the elephant


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Israel, 1950's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Paris, 1950's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London, 1973-74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1985

Buick 4 door sedan









Vega...TV stand?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/17/63 - Tweter sweater









1955 - spaghetti eater, spikes apparently for walking through department stores









2/4/42 - Steam bath


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950 - Prevents burning clothes when falling asleep with a cigarette









4/20/51 - Part of Roy Heckler's Flea Circus - equal to a human pulling 200 tons









3/22 - always in support of pet skunk owners


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/9/09 - girl being pulled by 2 turkeys









3/29/40 - 64 pounds lifting 200 pounds









10/16/25 - obtaining Vitamin A









6/7/60 - Kangaroo vs human on trampoline









8/5/60 - daring butterfly lands on a girl's nose


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A homeless woman on 5th Avenue, NY - 1980









5th Avenue, 1984 - an argumentative stance









Homeless man on 32nd Street, 1981


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Schwinn DX, 1950's









1963 Biscayne 4 door sedan - 1964


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Itsukushima Island, Japan - 1955









Osaka, Japan - 1955









1950









Ginza, Tokyo - 1955


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tokyo, 1955









Peace Bridge, Hiroshima - 1960









Nagasaki, 1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Driver's Ed class - Sweden, 1943









Mississippi River Frozen - 1905


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 5 people drowned in this car accident, near present day Whittier Narrows Recreation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the last two were Socal (as there was a flood in Montrose-La Crescenta in 1934 and as the hills looked like SoCal). Your next post proved me right .

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> I was thinking the last two were Socal (as there was a flood in Montrose-La Crescenta in 1934 and as the hills looked like SoCal). Your next post proved me right .
> 
> Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


:thumbup: I try to cover different areas and different time periods

Single wheel motorcycle - 1931









Family sewing machine bicycle - 1939









1947 - designed to destroy hangovers


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A 1931-spec ATV
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-k2HneBHpQ0s/UrlEYdOqdxI/AAAAAAAAXjM/wPFGK****9k/s1600/Strange+Inventions+in+the+Past+%25289%2529.jpg

What eventually became the hairdryer 









1932 - Amphibious bicycle


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Tatra in front of the Atomium in Brussels, getting ready for the big expo in 1958.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1935









London, 1947









USSR - 1958


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Tatra in front of the Atomium in Brussels, getting ready for the big expo in 1958.


Pretty cool executive ride :thumbup:

USSR - 1958


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Philips pavilion, Brussels '58 expo.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Early 1950's









Tippi Hedren and her family's pet lion - 1970's


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Vw train, Expo '58. I wonder what became of it.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

AZ - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/16/60 - NY plane crash where 2 jets collided, killing all 128 people on both airliners. 1 plane ended up in Staten Island and the other one came to rest in Brooklyn.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Signal Hill, CA - 1941









Warsaw, Poland - 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Warsaw - 1969


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

One more from the '58 Expo:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Warsaw - 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles - 1979

















The view from a 67-68 Mustang


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1925 police raid









Female flight training - Avenger Field, 1943


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC garbage strike - 1968









Sydney, AU - 1930









An Amphicar racing


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Back when you could still park 'downtown' in European cities:

Oude Markt (Old Market Square), Leuven, Belgium, circa 1958.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The American pavilion Brussels '58 expo.

Couldn't leave that one out.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Construction of the Expo '74, in Spokane, WA.


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Nevada




This is still here. Corner of Sahara and Las Vegas Blvd.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

mikes96GTI said:


> This is still here. Corner of Sahara and Las Vegas Blvd.


Looks pretty much unchanged :thumbup:

6/25/37 - Pitt Street









Sydney, 1930's









Melbourne - 1919


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Berlin, 1948:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

More Berlin 1948.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Berlin, 1945...little did they know what was about to happen...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Budapest, Hungary - 1940









Berlin, 1990 - bought my Ninja ZX-10 there in 1990


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin, 1990


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Okinawa, Japan - 1949


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Had a Dodge Power Wagon


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

More Berlin (circa 1946):


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> The view from a 67-68 Mustang


The same view (the 10 freeway just west of the 110) with downtown LA on the left today:














Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


>



The Home Savings and Loan is now a Chase branch in Beverly Hills.










Can't figure out which of the three Ship's restaurants that is.

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> The Home Savings and Loan is now a Chase branch in Beverly Hills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the "styling" of the Chase building. 

Western Avenue, Los Angeles - 2/28/72









Highland Avenue, Los Angeles - 1979









6/20/76 - near 1st and Vermont streets









6/73 - White House Place, Los Angeles - a lot of my Beetles had big meaty tires all around


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Customized Los Angeles Beach GMC Old Look









Los Angeles - early 1970's









Sears Boyle Heights, East Los Angeles - mid 1980s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bishop, CA









A hippie's pet









Los Angeles


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles bus ad with a 1975 New Look









Wilshire Boulevard, Los Angeles









Los Angeles


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1988

















1959+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Century Plaza Hotel - 1980









Built by 20th Century Fox









Probably tired of all the traffic he's seeing through that huge windshield


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

#5300 would take you from Downtown LA to Santa Monica via Wilshire Boulevard









The Hollywood sign, 1970's 









Newly restored sign, 1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles









Front bumper filled with water for safety









1982


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cedars of Lebanon Hospital, now the Scientology Center









1967 Corvette coupe, 4 door 75 Maverick, Cadillac, Mustang notchback, Beetle, etc.









LaBrea Avenue - 1987









Lakewood, CA - 1988









Electric 1958 Microbus - 8/13/68


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wilshire Boulevard, Santa Monica









1966-ish Beetle









High end department store - notice all the Cadillacs


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Beverly Hills - 1979









Highland Avenue and Hollywood Boulevard - the New Look's replacement









1984 - Hollywood Beach


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970's, UK









Pantera - 1983 ad


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1979 Trans Am 6.6/4 speed









1977









1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1983









1982


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 1988
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sitting about 2 minutes walking distance from the 1st pic.

As for the second, it's a total mind****. The Coast Federal building is at 315 West 9th Street (also rebranded as Chase now). The picture shows it so close to Olympic but it's actually a very long block away. Street-view Hill and Olympic and look toward 9th St. You'll see it in the distance and realize that the composition of the pic is impossible. I don't understand it at all.

This is the Coast Federal building:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Western Avenue, Los Angeles - 2/28/72


The Franklin Life building (the Pellissier Building) now hosts a range of artsy offices (dot-coms, architecture firms, etc.) and the famous Wiltern Theater is downstairs. This is at the intersection of Wilshire and Western in what is now Koreatown. The highrise on the right is now the Mercury Lofts. Pretty much all of those signs are replaced by Korean now and the Mayfair Market is a Korean market now.



















Mercury Lofts:










A bit more north, still looking south.












1985Jetta said:


> Highland Avenue, Los Angeles - 1979


The Sizzler closed down less than a year ago. The gas station across the street is loooong gone as I never saw it (as of 1990 at least), and there's now a sushi joint and AutoZone in a small strip mall there. That Arco is also gone. The Firestone is still there. Just north is the Kodak/Dolby theater and Hollywood and Highland.

Also just north was the Highland location of the world famous Competition Motors VW and Porsche dealership, from where Porsche sold the 550 Spyder. The Vine location was where James Dean's Spyder received a final tune the morning of his death:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Los Angeles


Tiny Naylor's was at Sunset and La Brea. Demolished for yet another crappy massive strip mall. An El Pollo Loco now stands in its place.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hollywood









Hollywood Boulevard, 1977/1960's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fremont Street East, Las Vegas









Vegas, 1970









'59 Ford and Chevy, Plymouth Belvedere


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McCarran Field


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1948


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Hollywood


This is now the Guinness Museum, 6764 Hollywood Blvd, Los Angeles, CA 90028












1985Jetta said:


> Hollywood Boulevard, 1977/1960's


This is approximately 1755 N Orange Dr, Los Angeles, CA 90028, between Hollywood and Franklin. You can see the Magic Castle Club and Hotel straight ahead, as well as Yamashiro, a fancy restaurant, on top of the hill.



1985Jetta said:


>


This is the intersection of Whitley and Hollywood:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Might have to post some more LA photos :thumbup:

1960 Corvair 700 4 door


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Now for the _real_ LA 

New Orleans - 1953


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Cedars of Lebanon Hospital, now the Scientology Center


I live a 5 minute walk from here and yes, it's now one of the Scientology buildings.










Cedars of Lebanon and Mt. Sinai Hospital merged and built a new facility on the Beverly-Hills/West Hollywood border called Cedars-Sinai:












1985Jetta said:


> 1967 Corvette coupe, 4 door 75 Maverick, Cadillac, Mustang notchback, Beetle, etc.


This is the Beverly Center as seen from Beverly and San Vicente, a high end mall just across the street from Cedars-Sinai. For many years, the Hard Rock on the corner had a Cadillac sticking up from the patio as a landmark. The Hard Rock and the Cadillac are now gone.










Several years ago, the escalator tubes were reconfigured to be more aesthetically pleasing:












1985Jetta said:


> LaBrea Avenue - 1987


Pink's Hot Dogs is still there and will likely be there forever, as it's an institution. Corner of Melrose and La Brea.



















The same, sadly, can't be said for Tail o' the Pup, another ancient hot dog joint that was, ironically, just across the street from your Beverly Center pic. It closed down about 7 years ago.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Wilshire Boulevard, Santa Monica


This JC Penney is now a Banana Republic:













1985Jetta said:


> High end department store - notice all the Cadillacs


The high end department store was Bullock's Wilshire, the most prestigious store in Los Angeles at one point. It is now Southwestern Law School.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Beverly Hills - 1979


Neiman Marcus Beverly Hills is still there:












1985Jetta said:


> Highland Avenue and Hollywood Boulevard - the New Look's replacement


That intersection now looks like this (Grauman's Chinese, El Capitan, and Kodak/Dolby theater just to the left):


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

LOVING the Los Angeles updates, Vad









Los Angeles - 1962 Chevy









Off the PCH in Long Beach









1961


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

I've always been interested in the Linda Vista Hospital in LA, which was originally the Santa Fe Hospital built by Santa Fe Railroad Company in 1904, then expanded in 1924. I actually randomly stumbled across, and bought all the proposals for the 1924 renovations this hospital recently, as well as the Albuquerque location, and the updates to the pier for the Golden Gate Ferry Company. 8 booklets full of drawings, legal info, costs, and engineering info.

On to pictures of the hospital. Looking for more w/ cars.


----------



## Klutch (Jan 30, 2001)

VadGTI said:


>


Yeeeeaaaa!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/5/74









Westwood Boulevard, Los Angeles - 1974









Sunset Strip, 1977


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sunset Boulevard, WeHo - 1976









La Cienega Boulevard, 1986 - for you eurogeeks









Wilshire Boulevard, 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sunset Strip, 1982









Beverly Hills, 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/2/72 - Beverly Hills









WeHo, 11/6/78









11/24/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

WeHo - 4/19/74









Beverly Hills - 4/24/74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sunset Strip - 5/22/74









WeHo - 5/2/74









Kings vs Rangers - 11/8/87


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sunset Boulevard - 11/6/78









Los Angeles - 10/25/77









10/18/62


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The last New Look ever made - Santa Monica









Sunset Strip, 1975









Los Angeles - 11/5/72


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Veteran's Day, 1972 - Beverly Hills Hilton Hotel









Wilshire Boulevard and Santa Monica Boulevard - 5/29/76









Beverly Drive - 11/13/76


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hollywood & Vine - 9/15/49









Wilshire - 10/23/71









Sunset and La Brea - 12/2/76


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sunset & Fairfax - 11/12/76









Beverly Wilshire Hotel - 10/23/71









11/3/78 - Sunset Strip


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hollywood Blvd - 9/30/78









11/11/73 - Wilshire and Alexandria









Figueroa - 10/24/77


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sunset and Highland - 11/3/78









10/24/77 - Wilshire and Fairfax









Wilshire - 4/24/74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/22/77 - Sunset Strip & Sunset Plaza Drive









9/14/49









11/3/78 - Hollywood & Highland


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/11/76 - Wilshire & Spalding









Beverly Drive - 10/24/77









11/11/75


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/27/63 - Wilshire & Linden 









Wilshire & Masselin - 10/22/67









4/24/74 - Sunset & Clark


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A break from LA - now for something I'm familiar with, the Augusta, GA riot of 1970. Downtown Augusta was set on fire and mobs filled the streets. I was in high school in the neighboring town of Hephzibah.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Augusta, GA - 2/73 









Augusta, 1964 - pretty sure this theater is no longer there









James Brown in Augusta, 1979 - was tearing around in my Gran Torino wagon at about that time


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Augusta - 10/24/80


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Driver eventually rolled the car and died on impact









Pinto funny car









I'll always appreciate Vegas


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965-ish Vette









Sox & Martin Mopar vs Camaro









AMX


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Linda Vaughn









TR4 I posted a while back









70's camping


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959-60 Corvette 2 tops









I'm liking this photo









:heart:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3 window coupe









Willys


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970's









Astre, Bobcat, Montego, VW, etc. - Montreal









Montreal


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Montreal


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Montreal 









Charles Street - Vancouver, BC - 2/66


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/66









McGill Street - 2/66









West End


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/66 - Downtown









2/66 - West End


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/66 - Downtown


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/66 - Downtown

















4/66 - West End


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/66 - 12th floor of BC Hydro









5/66 - Stanley Park Zoo









5/66 - Hotel Vancouver


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/66 - McGill Street









5/66 - Pender Street









6/66 - Downtown


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/66 - Sun Tower









5/66 - West End









5/66 - Hastings Street


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/66 - McGill Street









6/66 - West End









3/66


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/66

















10/66


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/66


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/66









Love the truck









2/67 - looks like the guy upgraded


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pacific Coliseum - 2/67









Downtown - 2/67









2/67 - Cleveland Dam


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Renfrew Street - 5/67









Port Mann Bridge - 5/67









McGill Street - 7/67


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Planetarium - 3/68









North Vancouver - 12/69









Planetarium - 9/74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Burnaby Mountain - 9/74









McGill Street - 4/78









Vancouver - 4/78


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hamilton, ON - 1970's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/72 - Chattahoochee River









1946 - NB, Canada









NB, Canada


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/7/07









McNally's Ferry, NB, Canada - 1930's









Cutting up cars and turning them into tractors was common


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McNally's Ferry - 1964/1965/1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

St. Johns River - 1964









McNally's Ferry - Lower Queensbury, NB - 1964









St. Johns River Mantaquac Area - 11/67


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Murphy, MO - 1970's









North Salt Lake - I-15 - 1972









I-80 - Great Salt Lake Desert


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/13/70 - I-15 Northbound, Utah









I-80, 1970 - approaching Knolls, UT









I-215, 1971


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A few more muscle car dealers

Marlin









1968 Corvette convertible/2 tops 









Buy a Chevy or Olds









1971 Camaro Z/28









1968 Malibu


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 judging by the cars









Henry Ford II









1974 Ford Maverick


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1976









When you used a station wagon or fullsize van if you needed buy a lot of groceries









I'm liking the buildings


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Los Angeles, 1976


Holy Audi AND Scirocco content!!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Holy Audi AND Scirocco content!!


Figured someone would notice that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Holy Audi AND Scirocco content!!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


The Scirocco is a mk1, unfortunately 

1973 Maverick Grabber









Gulf Station









A high '70 Grabber


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Figured someone would notice that.


I simply cannot remember the last time I saw one of those early Audis in real life...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NJ









Roosevelt Stadium, 1980's









GM P series step van


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> I simply cannot remember the last time I saw one of those early Audis in real life...


Nobody wanted them down here.

Some vans


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> The Scirocco is a mk1, unfortunately


Yup, and I have a mk1 Scirocco.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Nobody wanted them down here.


Such nice cars though! Oh and I'm trying to find my old Mk2 Scirocco


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yup, and I have a mk1 Scirocco.


The mk2 is superior 



Iroczgirl said:


> Such nice cars though! Oh and I'm trying to find my old Mk2 Scirocco


I'll have to see if I can find the VIN to my mom's 16v. 

70's camping. I was probably busy abusing my baja bug.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Simpler times


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> The mk2 is superior


Yes. That is why for the last 19 years, and counting, I also have had a mk2 Scirocco.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lynn Ann's Campground, St. Germain, WI


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yes. That is why for the last 19 years, and counting, I also have had a mk2 Scirocco.


You're sick 

Mid 70's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Queensland, AU


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The 70's









More vans


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> You're sick


And driving the mk2 to the west coast this coming November.:screwy::laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bright Plymouth









Melbourne, AU


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> And driving the mk2 to the west coast this coming November.:screwy::laugh:


:facepalm:

1970's









West Virginia









Arlington, VA - 1980's


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> And driving the mk2 to the west coast this coming November.:screwy::laugh:


See you there Marc! :wave:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

WMUC radio, Maryland









1980's school in the _country_ of Georgia


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> See you there Marc! :wave:


I should probably buy another S2 anyway...

6/73 - Six Flags over Georgia - I've been there









6/72 - Six Flags over Georgia









1971 Heavy Chevy at Six Flags


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Some more Audi content:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/29/79 - Six Flags over Georgia


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> I should probably buy another S2 anyway...


They're getting difficult to find anymore.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> They're getting difficult to find anymore.


It'll be even more difficult to snag one down here. 

Schweinfurt, West Germany - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Schweinfurt, 1974









1975 - Schweinfurt


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Dusseldorf 1950:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974 - Schweinfurt

















:heart: the Olympics


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974 - Schweinfurt


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

More Dusseldorf 1950:










I don't think this city was fully rebuilt until the mid 80ies. 



















BMW:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ansbach, East Germany - 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ansbach


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ansbach


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

A Bronco:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Audi (DKW) 1955:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Antwerp airport:










And Antwerp 1986:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Passat hatchback 4 door!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> See you there Marc! :wave:


:wave:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

A few from Nogaro, 1974





































Tour The France press car:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wertheim, Poland - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nürnberg, Germany

1975

















1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nürnberg, 1975

























1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rotenburg, Germany - 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rotenburg - 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rotenburg, 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Passau, Germany - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Passau, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Regensburg, Germany - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Regensburg, 1975


----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> Rotenburg, 1974


I saw this picture and was like "Holy crap! I've been there. Let me dig up my photos...." sure enough, I stood in nearly that exact same spot on July 5th, 2010 and took nearly the same damn photo! Look how LITTLE has changed in 36 years!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

cerksies said:


> I saw this picture and was like "Holy crap! I've been there. Let me dig up my photos...." sure enough, I stood in nearly that exact same spot on July 5th, 2010 and took nearly the same damn photo! Look how LITTLE has changed in 36 years!


If only America was like this...looks like that area has a lot of gatherings/festivities. 

Nördlingen, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nördlingen, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nördlingen, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Coburg, Germany - 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974 - Coburg


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Coburg, '74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Muscle car break

AMC's









1969 Mustang fastback









1967 Corvette 327 convertible/2 tops


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ulm, Germany - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ulm, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ulm, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ulm, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hamburg, Germany - 12/74









Hamburg, 1974


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

That Celica must have been a rare sight even back then.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hamburg, 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> That Celica must have been a rare sight even back then.


Might have to find some 70's Japan photos...

Hamburg, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hamburg, 1974

















Hamburg, 1975


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Los Angeles, 1976


Looks so familiar but I just can't place where this is.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> Looks so familiar but I just can't place where this is.


It _does_ say 1st street 

Dinkelsbuhl, Germany - 10/75 - Canon F1


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dinkelsbuhl, 1975









10/75 - Dinkelsbuhl


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


>


I was scrolling this page up from the bottom and this one started to look familiar. I looked at the church thinking that looks a lot like the tallest church in the world, the Ulmer Münster, but the area in front of it doesn't look like Ulm's church square at all. But then I scrolled up and saw the rest of the pics and the name of the place confirming it was Ulm. There's a big empty piazza in front of the church nowadays. I spent 6 months there back in 2005 and have visited the city a few times outside that.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bamberg, Germany - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Son said:


> I was scrolling this page up from the bottom and this one started to look familiar. I looked at the church thinking that looks a lot like the tallest church in the world, the Ulmer Münster, but the area in front of it doesn't look like Ulm's church square at all. But then I scrolled up and saw the rest of the pics and the name of the place confirming it was Ulm. There's a big empty piazza in front of the church nowadays. I spent 6 months there back in 2005 and have visited the city a few times outside that.


I thought the name was weird, but it does look like a nice city. The design of that church is nice too. 

Bemberg, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bamberg, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Now in Augsburg, Germany - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Augsburg, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Augsburg, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Augsburg, 1975


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

VadGTI said:


> Looks so familiar but I just can't place where this is.



Google image search revealed the following: "Shot was taken looking south on Spring Street"


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Augsburg, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Augsburg - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Augsburg, '75


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Break before moving on to a new European area

1977 Chevrolet Monte Carlo









1st generation Mustang notchback









Fords


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Break before moving on to a new European area


Find anything from Munich 1960s-1980s?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Find anything from Munich 1960s-1980s?


I've found some from '75. They'll be up next.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Munich, Germany - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Munich, '75


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BMW - Munich, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Munich, '75









Munich, '74


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

VadGTI said:


> Looks so familiar but I just can't place where this is.


Looks like Spring Street!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Munich, '74









1975 - Munich


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Munich, '74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Munich, Germany - 1974

















Munich, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Munich, 1975


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for the Munich pictures. So familiar. Especially the subways since much of the time I spent there I was young without a car and city center which was always a draw. :thumbup:


----------



## brickfrenzy (Dec 5, 2003)

So many red, yellow, orange and green cars in the 1970s! Awesome! A quick poll of office's parking lot shows 1 red car, 2 burgundy cars, 1 light green car and a crapload of grey and silver with a few blue cars thrown in. Boring Boring Boring.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Thanks for the Munich pictures. So familiar. Especially the subways since much of the time I spent there I was young without a car and city center which was always a draw. :thumbup:


Not quite done yet. Actually found three sets and we're about halfway through the first set. 



brickfrenzy said:


> So many red, yellow, orange and green cars in the 1970s! Awesome! A quick poll of office's parking lot shows 1 red car, 2 burgundy cars, 1 light green car and a crapload of grey and silver with a few blue cars thrown in. Boring Boring Boring.


Always liked bright colors :thumbup:

Flickr is being a POS


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Flickr is still down, so here are some more muscle car dealers:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1982 Corvette









1968 Camaro









1967 Camaro


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford Galaxie - El Camino again









1962 Biscayne/Bel Air 283 V8









Ford truck


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Impala convertible - when you could haul a trailer with a fullsize Chevy









1969 Charger - seems like a lot of them had vinyl roofs









Oldsmobile and Rambler


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

this thread *so* fcuking delivers!



:heart: your effort to share all this stuff *1985Jetta*. :heart:


makes me wanna dig up and digitize old family photos, too. may just hafta do that. in the meantime, keep doin' whatchyer doin'. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ginster86roc said:


> this thread *so* fcuking delivers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup: I still need to scan my family photos. More to come 

Vintage wheels galore









Indy wheels









1958 Corvette convertible/2 tops


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964-65 El Camino, 1962 Chevy, 1962-63 Chevy truck (new hood for 1962, new window design for 1964), 1959-ish Chevy









1969 Chevy trucks with various capacities, Camaro RS, Impala with hideaway headlights, Chevy Van, 1969 Chevelle









Pontiac for '66 :heart:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969-ish Grand Prix









Experimenting with lights - this system never made the production phase









1969 Corvette T-tops


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ironic that they chose a plain jane Mustang for the photo









1965 Pontiac Tempest Wide Track - the name was used for a very long time, including the 1975 Lil' Wide Track Astre, the Wide Track Grand Prix, Ventura, Bonneville, and the Wide Track Catalina. 









1966 Chevelle convertible


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Looking forward to Frankfurt A.M. since I lived there from 67 to 74. :heart:


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Cape Girardeau, Missouri










photo credits: Ken Steinhoff

link to his site http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/crash-on-independence/


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Munich, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Munich, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Munich, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Munich, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Munich, 1975


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Richard Directo said:


> Cape Girardeau, Missouri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old cars smash up so much better than new cars.  Now a days the bumper just falls off.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

82Turbo930 said:


> Old cars smash up so much better than new cars.  Now a days the bumper just falls off.


I've always found that older cars are less mangled after crashes, but the occupants are in worse shape. Now, it's the opposite. 

*One last group of five photos from Munich set 1/3. I need some input - do you guys want to go back to America (street scenes) with the muscle car dealers, or more European scenes with muscle car breaks? I have found the 2 other Munich sets, a Paris set, a Florence (Italy) set, a Rome set, a Vienna Set, and a Milano set. All from the mid 1970's. Keep in mind that these photos are NOT mine, and were found from internet browsing.*

Munich, Germany - 1975









1974 - Munich


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Ulm, 1975


I LOVE old German photos. 

Found the place.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=ulm+...en,+Baden-Wurttemberg,+Germany&gl=us&t=h&z=19


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Uber E said:


> I LOVE old German photos.
> 
> Found the place.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=ulm+...en,+Baden-Wurttemberg,+Germany&gl=us&t=h&z=19


Looks like that's one person up for more European/German scenes, including the poster that wanted the Munich photos. Anyone else have any input? Excellent then/now comparison, by the way.

Edit for muscle car break:

1965 Impala 2 door hardtop









1964-66 GMC pickup, Oldsmobile, tractor









1969-70 Chevy truck


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*From the responses I've gotten, it seems that you guys want more European street scenes with muscle car breaks, so here we go.*

9/75 - Olympia, Munich


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Olympia, Munich - 9/75









1975 - Olympia, Munich









Olympia, Munich - '75


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/75









1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Olympia, Munich - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Munich set 3/3 - 9/75


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Munich, Germany - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*Final group of three from Munich set 3/3 (Olympia was set 2)* - September 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*Moving on to the Paris set - 1975*


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Reminds me of James' car in the auction/rally episode of TG UK


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Paris, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Paris, '75


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Liking the stance on that Mini


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*That's a wrap on Paris. Already have another country in mind after all these European sets*


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Decided to do one last Paris set.
Paris - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vienna Wien - Austria - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

snow plow

chicago.. 1908


----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

1985Jetta - I haven't gone back to look to see if you ever mentioned this, but these photos you are posting, are they all yours from personal collections or just acquired from the internet over time?

Either way, awesome! I love seeing this stuff, and you keep delivering. 
Pete


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

cerksies said:


> 1985Jetta - I haven't gone back to look to see if you ever mentioned this, but these photos you are posting, are they all yours from personal collections or just acquired from the internet over time?
> 
> Either way, awesome! I love seeing this stuff, and you keep delivering.
> Pete


These are all from various places on the internet. Flickr sets, random websites, photobucket buckets, blogspot, etc. Almost NONE of the photos in this thread are mine. 

The only photos in this thread that came straight from my family photo album. The T-Bucket and Cadillac were cars we used to have, and the wagon is still with us. 



1985Jetta said:


>


I _do_ however have my own album from when I went to South Korea in 1977, and other random photos.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vienna Wien, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*End of the Vienna Wien set.*


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Say hello to Milano - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Moving on to Rome, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I miss Paris.

I'd love to see some vintage African or South American pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Somewhere in Brasil, 1964 it says.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> I miss Paris.
> 
> I'd love to see some vintage African or South American pics. :thumbup:


I've got some coming :thumbup: 

Rome, 1975

































*Still have 1975 Florence and Pisa sets left, and that should be all for Europe.*


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Florence, Italy - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pisa - obligatory leaning tower

























*That is a wrap on Europe! Tried to keep it car related for the most part, which meant skipping a few things.*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Here we go:




























This may not be a vintage photo: 










:laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*Durban, South Africa - 1973*


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Durban, South Africa









Botswana - 1983 - liking the Isuzu P'up truck.









Nairobi, Kenya - 8/70


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nairobi, Kenya - 8/70









Zongo Falls, Democratic Republic of the Congo - 1970's









8/21/70 - Now Harare, Zimbabwe, then Salisbury, Rhodesia - First Street


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cecil Square, then Rhodesia, now Zimbabwe - 8/21/70









Same place, 8/20/70









1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

There's a little while until the next Olympic program comes on, so here we go 

8/20/70 - what is now Zimbabwe









Ghana and Togo border, 1970









Sudan, 1970's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ethiopia - 1970's









Morocco - 1970's


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Leopoldville, Belgian Congo (now Kinshasa)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977 - Morocco









1974 - S.S. Uganda









Argentina - 1970's


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

More Leopoldville. This is 1942:





































And a later shot:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Georgetown, Guyana - 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Meteorology - Georgetown, Guyana - 1972

















Guyana airport tower


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Airport in Guyana - 1972









Radar









Steam train


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Georgetown, Guyana

















12/71 - Georgetown, Guyana


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

More Leopoldville:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

...and more:

This is the Sabena airport terminal:










Leopold Building:










King Albert memorial after the statue had been removed, 1972:



















Downtown Leopoldville 1959:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Georgetown, Guyana - 1970's









Thornes Drive - Durban Backlands, Guyana









Guyana


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Georgetown, Guyana - 1972

















33 Durban Street, Georgetown - still a building there


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Windhoek, Namibia in 1971:










Book cover:










Windhoek in the 50ies, you can see the German influence here:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Buenos Aires









Worcester-East Primary School, 1964 - South Africa









Worcester East NG Church - 1963


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Worcester, South Africa - 1948









Worcester, 1959









12/25/60 - Worcester


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Worcester, 1962 - apparently the dudes lusted over the girls here









Worcester Yacht Club - 1961









12/25/61 - High Street, Worcester


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bains Kloof Pass, 1860/2010 - national monument as of 1980

















1961 - the man in this picture lived until November 2012 and was 93


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Worcester, 1985









Worcester Station - 1979









Worcester Fire Service - 1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Worcester Power Station - 1977









Church Street, Worcester - 1969









Worcester, 1968


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Found a new Guyana set to come after this Worcester, South Africa set

Doornriver, 1969 - now a national monument









Brandvlei Springs, 1899









Worcester Jubilee, 1970 - 1964 Corvette convertible/2 tops


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Worcester, 1950 - this bridge was used until 1952 when it was replaced by a concrete bridge









Worcester Wine Festival - 1964









Slave bell - 1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970

















1972 - Bakka's Cafe


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

High Street, 1968









The "Ghost House"









High & Stockenstroom Streets, Worcester - 1968


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

High Street, 1969









Worcester Yacht Club - 1958









Worcester Swimming Bath - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Church Square, Worcester - 1900









Worcester Magistrates Court and Post Office - 1962









Worcester City Hall - 1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Worcester Library/Children's Library - 1962









Karoo Botanical Gardens - 1955









Worcester Fire Station - 1967+ - Jeep Gladiator heart, 1958 Chevy Yeoman, 1967-68 Chevy truck/Suburban, fire trucks


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cumberland Hotel - 1960's









Worcester Yacht Club









This garden was still kept by an 87 year old woman as of 2011 - Worcester


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 1961 - the man in this picture lived until November 2012 and was 93


Ehh...
2012-1961=51 
93-51=42
He looks a little to be just 42 in that pic.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Son said:


> Ehh...
> 2012-1961=51
> 93-51=42
> He looks a little to be just 42 in that pic.


Eh, some of these must be dated wrong. That one with the '67 Chevy truck in it was dated 1961.

Worcester Yacht Club









Worcester Swimming Bath - 33 ft jump/dive









Worcester Drive-In


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Apparently very common on the streets of Worcester in the 60's









Worcester Yacht Club









Worcester Moederkerk


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Drosdy, Worcester - 1900









This Olympic sized pool in Worcester was opened in March 1952









A new building in Worcester - 1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Royal Family visits Worcester, 1947









Worcester School for the Deaf, 1965









Worcester, 1930


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

High Street, 1968









Worcester School for the Deaf, 1961









Looking up Russel Street to the corner of Sutherland Street


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Worcester Yacht Club, 1959









Worcester Station - 5/52









Worcester Station, 1954









Worcester Station, 1975









Train photos credited to C.P. Lewis


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958 - model village competition, the winning model with a prize of 15 pounds









1959









Mastertreads - Worcester, 1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Worcester's Minicopter, 1962









Browns Bakery, 1950s









Sagors Store, 1920


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

High Street, 1948









Worcester Boys High, 1913









1950's hotel


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Karoo Gardens, Worcester 









Aloutte II helicopter









Worcester Airshow


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Heading northbound out of Worcester









High Street









Worcester School for the Deaf


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Worcester Station









Worcester Swimming Bath









This building was demolished - Worcester


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Worcester Provincial Hospital









Worcester Commercial High School









Worcester, circa 1986


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Karoo Botanical Garden









Brandwacht Hotel









Worcester Yacht Club


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Worcester Yacht Club









A farm in Worcester









Worcester Station


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Meiring Street, Worcester









Hospital Dam









Brandvlei Dam


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Worcester Agricultural Show









Meiring Street









Worcester Station


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Worcester's main hardware store









Hex River Textiles, aka HexTex









Worcester High School for girls


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

High Street









Boland Park rugby grounds









Worcester High School for boys


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Langerug (Long Ridge, residential area of Worcester)









Worcester Agricultural Show









Hugo Naude Centre - art class


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hugo Naude Art Centre









High Street









Worcester, looking west. The towers are now gone.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

High Street - Task Force GM truck over yonder









Brand new 1967 Vauxhall Viva - cost 1655 Rands in 1967 which is $150.22, which is $1047.75 after inflation in 2013 dollars









High Street


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

High Street

































*That's it for Worcester. We'll take an American/muscle car dealer break for a little, and then I had someone PM me requesting more Guyana photos. Meanwhile, I'm watching the Olympics opcorn:*


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981 Ford Mustang IMSA









CART - 1980, Mid Ohio


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

CART - 1980, Mid Ohio Raceway

Both of these are powered by Chevy V8's

















External starter motor connected to a Chevy V8 extracted from a school bus, with expected high mileage on the engine


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980 - then CART (now ChampCar) at Mid Ohio Raceway









Always liked Goodyear.









Heidegger prepared VW watercooled 4 cylinder in a Mini Indy car


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Red Roof is still around today - Mini Indy cars









Mini Indy - this GMC Motorhome looks to be a 26 footer, and an Eleganza II model. 









Mini Indys


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pit road at Mid Ohio Raceway in 1980









Ford Mustang hatchback pace car









A Mini Indy on track


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cosworth power 

Bobby Unser









Rick Mears









Al Unser Sr.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gordon Johncock









Johnny Rutherford

















Tom Sneva









Pancho Carter
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-1Ex_fcu4rWo/S1YDi_DBXQI/AAAAAAA****/7LciI6U6-0M/s1024/16-Feb-09%252821%2529.jpg

all taken on 6/15/80


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lorain County Speedway, Lorain OH - 7/19/80

Just a little irony - Zora Arkus Duntov being interviewed

















For sale


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford V8 with a 3x2 aka Tri-power system









DOHC 4v 4cylinder engine


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Daytona Beach, 1957


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Another DOHC 4 cylinder in a Midget Racer - 1980, Lorain, OH


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Midget Racer









This car finished 2nd in the 1954 Indy 500

























External starter motor engaging


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2nd place podium finish in the 1954 Indianapolis 500


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

V-twin powered


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Steinhoff for photo credits

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/we-had-snow-in-the-60s/


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980 - Lorain, OH. Probably were making monzas not too far from this track.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Driven in the 1961 Indy 500


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Liking that Dodge Mirada CMX









Other cool stuff









1967 GT-40


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980 Chevrolet Corvette customized by Zora Duntov and ACI - 49 coupes and 37 convertibles made, all powered by turbocharged L48 5.7L V8's.

















Turbocharger


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fast forwarding to August 24th, 1980 to the Mid Ohio Sports Car Course. Yes, we're still going back to Africa.









WEWS-TV









IMSA GTU 914/6


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pontiac Grand Am racer. Mr. Chaos should find a 4 door Citation 4 speed and make it twin engined. Then he'd have his rallycross car. 









IMSA GTU 911









IMSA GTX Corvette


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Decent selection of rides in this photo









Cutlass and AMC Spirit









Grand AM vs Cutlass Aeroback


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

RWD X Nova









Maverick vs that same Nova









IMSA GTX 935


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMSA GTO 934









00 IMSA GTX 935









07 IMSA GTX 935


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Starting grid of the Kelly American Challenge

















Cutlass Aeroback


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Am trying to stop









Pontiac Grand Am vs Pontiac Ventura









Lumbermen's 500 starting grid


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Can-Am









IMSA GTO Camaro, IMSA GTX 935, two-liter car









BMW M1, Porsche, Can-Am


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMSA GTO Corvette









IMSA GTO Corvette, IMSA GTX 935









"The Keyhole"


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981 at Mid Ohio - Renault R5 Turbo IMSA GTU

















BMW M1/C GTP


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

280ZX Turbo with a brand new 1981 Chevy truck in the background


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tube-frame Corvette "2 tops"

















Mazda RX-7 GTU


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Engineless Porsche 911 RSR









Corvette C2 :heart:









JLP Racing Porsche 935


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I see some Vega in there









Support Chevrolet Citation 5 door 









Lola T600


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GTX Dekon Chevy Monza 









Datsun 280ZX GTU









2 280's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Inside the #85 280ZX









Ford Pinto in the Radial Sedan class









Mazda RX-3 in the Radial Sedan class


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Capri

















Racers


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

WKYC Suburban and a 3 door mk1 Rabbit









1982 Chevy Cavalier sedan


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973 Dodge Charger









And some muscle car dealers before we head back to Guyana

Hudson Hornet cutaway









Pontiac for '69









1970 Corvette convertible/2 tops


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Seems reputable 









Maverick 2 door and Torinos









1964 Rambler


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 Camaro 350









GTO convertible









1969 Cutlass convertible









1966 Chevys


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Back to Guyana - these photos were taken between 1959 and 1961.

Georgetown, my first car was a Morris Minor









Luxury Liner No. 5









Princess Yasmin


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Port of Spain, Guyana









Stabroek Market









Georgetown


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Georgetown Fire Station









Wongs Garage









KLM offices, Georgetown


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Buy a newspaper









Georgetown









Docking at Mackenzie


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ituni Guest House









Landrover









Mackenzie Barber Shop


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Georgetown, 1960









A club pool









British Guiana Airways


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A couple random photos 

4/61 - Broadway









1986 Rally GLH in '86


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

All Montreal, misc. years.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

All Montreal, misc. years.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

All Montreal, misc. years.













































https://www.google.ca/maps/@45.499828,-73.586569,3a,75y,197.43h,84.71t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1srRG7eUGgyY5fVGxkYvAMkA!2e0?hl=en ^^









https://www.google.ca/maps/@45.549993,-73.531957,3a,75y,76.42h,77.87t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sBfF8e9S8jSYSIv6ldo3ahg!2e0?hl=en ^^

FS at 3 million bucks. ^^
http://passerelle.centris.ca/Redirect2.aspx?CodeDest=SUTTON&NoMls=MT8539583&Source=WWW.ICX.CA&Langue=F


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some other random stuff

3/15/72









1971 - Blue Bird bodied bus - Minnesota









1974, Minnesota


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/24/72









Apple Valley, MN - 9/79









Rochester, MN flooding - 1978 (Poor Pacer!)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Minneapolis









6/15/76 - Rothsay, MN









St. Paul, MN - 1975


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Cairo, Egypt, 1974:










1954:










First car in Egypt: 1890










No date:










More to come.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Cairo in the 40ies:










1941:










1942:










Blacked out headlights on these Rolls Royces:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Minneapolis, 1978 :sly:









Minneapolis, 1973









Minneapolis, 1969


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Moving on to the 50ies.

Stanley Beach in Alexandria:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hennepin Avenue, Minneapolis - early 1970's









Bloomington, MN - 1976









St. Cloud, MN - 1973


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

And the 60ies:

Tahrir square:










Alexandria 1960:










Louis Armstrong and his wife:










Ramsees Square:










Traffic officer:










Abu Simbel 1968:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Handberg's Marina, Crane Lake, MN









Dennis Russell Davies, 1972 - director of the St. Paul Chamber Orchestra









UM, 1971


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

East River Road, Minneapolis - 1971









1973 - proposal for an experimental city in MN









Bloomington, MN - 1978 - 1974-75 Ford Pinto


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Minneapolis, 1972









Minneapolis, 1978









Rialto Theater, Minneapolis - 1978


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Munich:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hennepin Avenue, 1972 - red Flxible New Look









Another Flxible - Minneapolis, 1972









55 mph national speed limit


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ice Castles Premiere - 12/14/78









Short lived U100 Minneapolis radio station









France Avenue Drive-In, 1975 - closed in 1984


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nixon at the pyramids, 1974:










Tahrir square 1975:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

https://www.google.ca/maps/@45.522704,-73.565575,3a,75y,93.38h,93.58t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sOe5G6V2Pf28i1moMzRa-Cg!2e0?hl=en


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/5/70 - Vietnam









1st Marine Division, Vietnam - 1970









Hill 119, Vietnam - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

São Paulo, 1971


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/1/71 - Brazil









5/8/71 - Brazil









4/24/74 - Brazil


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/10/74, Brazil









4/29/71, Brazil - for all you construction geeks


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/8/74, Brazil









5/8/71 - Morumbi Stadium









1/22/74 - Shantytown near Congonhas Airport


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/10/74 - Caterpillar plant 









1/13/74 - seems pretty urban to me









1/25/74 - Copacabana Beach, Rio


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/14/71 - Christ the Redeemer - 125 ft (38 m) tall, completed in 1931










5/14/71 - Copacabana Beach, Rio









5/15/71 - Copacabana Beach, Rio


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/5/74 - Aerial of São Paulo

















5/14/71 - Copacabana Beach


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/14/71 - Flamengo Park to Santos Dumont Airport, Rio









5/14/71 - Christ the Redeemer









1/25/74 - Rio


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/26/74 - Rio









1/26/74 - Bridge to Niteroi - bridge recently completed in 1974









1/26/74 - Paqueta - Rio


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/1/71 - Brazil









5/15/71 - Copacabana Beach, Rio - Makeshift lemonade stand

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










1/22/74 - Middle Class homes in Brazil


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/14/71 - Flamengo Park and Rio's downtown skyline









5/14/71 - Largo de Boticario, Rio - Colonial homes built in 1831









5/14/71 - Sugar Loaf from Corcovado, Rio


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/26/74 - Sugar Loaf from Corcovado, Rio









Finale for Brazil


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bel Air Chevrolet, possibly late 1968 and they're just getting the new 69's in









Choose a 1965 442









1964 Pontiac LeMans 2 door post at a Shell station


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The new models are off limits to the public









Willys Jeep shop









Liking this photo - Oldsmobile 88


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sometimes Pontiacs break 









1968 Impala Custom Coupe









1965+ Corvette convertible/2 tops


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

"Luxury" 1969 Camaro









Top of the line









Dodge Coronet


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Plain jane Mustang notchback









Pontiac Ride









Back then high schoolers obsessed over their cars instead of their phones. Looks like a little GTO club


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 Camaro SS 350 with D90 stripe









New 1968 Chevys









:laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 GTO 2 door post









1966 Chevelle SS convertible









1971-72 Ford Maverick Grabber


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Filling up a 1964 Malibu









1965+ Corvette with 2 top choices









1968 Camaro


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I remember the friendly Ford slogan









1967 Buick GS (non 400), buy an Opel here too









1964 Chevys, wouldn't mind having a 409 wagon


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973 Pontiac LeMans - closest thing we had to one of these was a white on white T-top 1975 Buick Century. Desmogged 70's "hot rod". 









1961 Pontiac Bonneville. Closest we had to this was a '61 Olds 98









1958-ish


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965-66 Corvette coupe









Burger joint









1967 Camaro SS


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1916










2014

https://www.google.ca/maps/@45.50382,-73.569191,3a,75y,216.49h,91.88t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1su8AssHy5ubbha5ohNkYEpg!2e0?hl=en

In the '80s, they dug underneath Christ Church Cathedral, seen on the right, to build an underground shopping mall.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Moskow, 1954:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Moskow, 1964:










He's going to the May day demonstration:










Stockholm, 1964:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Winter in Moskow, 1960:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950's









1965 Pontiac Tempest 4 door sedan









What if Macklemore's "White Walls" was about Pontiac instead...









Post #6666


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cadillac in front of a Pontiac dealership









I have one of those 









Miss the Chevy and Olds dealerships


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Olds Pontiac Buick









1971-ish Dodges - those Coronets are rocketships when optioned right, but back then everything was a rocketship when optioned right









Pentastar!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965-66 Corvette 327 with a removable hardtop and a convertible top









Had several early Rivieras 









1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Miss them glasses! - 1956

















1966-spec high school parking lot


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966









Duncan's Chrysler Plymouth - 1976









Make good use of those rare 70's sunroofs


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956-57 Corvette, MG


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 GTO with Laddy the White German Shepherd 









Cut a section out and weld it together again


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

They even loved Pontiacs in Germany - Ludwigsburg, 1974

















1975 - 1967 Mustang GTA fastback, came back to the states


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1967 GTA traded for a Dodge van









500cc Triumph Tiger









1979 Limited Edition V6 Mustang - bought new....in 1979 :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1948 Pontiac in 1982









Mercury Capri engine swap with slushbox - 1981









1981


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Not all Pontiacs can make it...500 bucks in 1982









1969 Corvette T-tops 350 4 speed









Let's jack it up


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

70's boats are always awesome









4 speed, no A/C


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Here we go









Camaro funny car









Don't wreck your ride when you're drag racing.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Threw together one of these for our NHRA stint and still have it


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> 1966-spec high school parking lot


Is it me...or is that a Morgan in a high school parking lot?!?!?!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Is it me...or is that a Morgan in a high school parking lot?!?!?!


Eh, could be. Still no hotrods in high school parking lots anymore though 

Used rides









1971 Pontiac LeMans









Mercury


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mid 60's Dodges









1970 GTO 









1968 Camaro 327


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

But it says GT!









New 1966 Chevys









1968 Firebird - Vent windows in '67, none in '68, refresh for '69


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford Galaxie 500









Name is not clever, car is clever.









1965+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978 Z/28 T-tops









Bad actors









Early 60's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 









Exhaust work









Keystone Kusto Mags


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mid 60's









Mustang fastback









A-body Cutlass


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963









Hopefully they had quality customer service









Miss droopy rear view mirrors - Olds Dynamic 88's


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Moscow 1956:










Gorkogo Street Moscow:










An official Soviet postcard from 1974:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1967-68 Mustang fastback









1964









Mid 60's


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

A series from Taiwan, all color, all fron the 50'ies to the 70'ies:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

More:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

And more:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Color photos from Germany, various cities during WW2:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1910s: The OG Montreal Buses





















1920s & 1930s: The Atwater Street Monster & The First Trolleybuses






























1940s: The Golden Age of Trolleybuses





































Partial view of my house on that picture. :heart: .....................................^^


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1950s & 1960s: Buses Own the Road







































1970s & 1980s: Things Start Looking (mostly) Modern


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

More WW2 Germany: (1941)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

And more:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Last set:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

How about some vintage car ads?

'67 Model line-up:




























I had forgotten the Escort SS. :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

'57 Merc:










'71 Monte:










'64 Malibu:










'82 Seville:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

'77 Continental:



















'71 Riviera:










'81 Berlinetta:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> How about some vintage car ads?
> 
> '67 Model line-up:


I want that Toronado. I love 67's egg crate features over the straighter ones of '66.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


>


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

'71 GTO:



















'68 Eldorado










'61 Lincoln:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

'74 Corvette:










'65 Corvette:










'71 LTD:










'71 Galaxie:










The last of the Pacers, 1980:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

'67 T-Bird:










'71 XJ6:










'71 Judge:










'81 Olds:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chevrolet for '64









Tuxedo Black C2 Corvette convertible/2 tops









1970 Ford Maverick


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961+









1967/2012

















Mobil station


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Partial view of my house on that picture. :heart: .....................................^^


Wow, that's awesome Marc!!!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 T-top Stingray









1966-67 A-body Pontiac









1969/2011


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Some more car ads:

'81 Olds 98:










'77 Cutlass:










The Wells Fargo Buick:










Lincoln for '73:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 Pontiacs









1964 Chevelle convertible









Fords


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

'74 Laguna S3 Colonnade:










'76 T-Bird:










'78 Versailles:










'67 Mustangs and Cougars on the assembly line:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Sting Ray









1966 Chevelle SS 396









1959 El Camino and Apache


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956+









1965 C2









Ford Mavericks


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The Soviets also had car-advertising...but who could afford them? Mostly geared at the Western World:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Chevelle non SS









1969 Chevelle









1957+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 Oldsmobie F85









1965









1963-ish


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 Oldsmobile Cutlass 4 door sedan









Buy a Rambler









1963 Chevy


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

More:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Buy a Rambler


That wouldn't be Town&Country in Seattle would it?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> That wouldn't be Town&Country in Seattle would it?


Could be, not sure.

1968 Olds wagon









1964 Chevys









Olds


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Could be, not sure.


I'm almost willing to bet it is.

Some more Ladas:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> I'm almost willing to bet it is.


Almost?

1968 Camaro convertible









1959 Impala convertible









Heavily modified Anglia


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Almost?


Almost. I didn't live there at the time. 

This guy is taking her out to the disco! Pretty fly in a Lada!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Much more controversial Dodge Demon









Drag racers









GTO convertible


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Almost. I didn't live there at the time.


:sly:

1970 Roadrunner









Buy a Rambler from a party store - I'd be willing to bet there were vans in the parking lot often 









1967 Firebird 400 droptop


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I can't believe they've made this many Lada ads. :laugh:



















Business class:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959 Ford 4 door sedan









Riviera









1969 Stingray


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

They just keep coming! 



















No ski rack... :sly:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Lets take a journey into the more obscure East Block cars/vans:










He means business! Like a boss! :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Willys gassers









Pontiac Ride









Might be street legal


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

More Soviet goodness:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

British









Torn on whether I'm mad at them for doing this to a Superbird or not









Far out, I guess.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Lada anyone? :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Last set!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Super Duty, by Pontiac









Not a lot of people _really_ cared about screaming down residential streets back then









Aggressive version of common 70's street stance, mimics the often seen 3/4 vinyl tops seen on Dusters


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bikes were pretty big









442 and FWD, by Oldsmobile









Pretty sure a car like this was auctioned at Mecum recently


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970's stance - use shackles to jack the car up

















Gasser stance


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969-70 Suburban









70's beach shot









7/72 - Gulf of Mexico shore


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 442 and FWD, by Oldsmobile


That 442 was twin motored and AWD. :thumbup:

(Individual throttle and shifters.)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nassau, Bahamas - 1950s 









1958+









1961+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

saron81 said:


> That 442 was twin motored and AWD. :thumbup:


Like the usual Hurst gold as well. 

8/12/80 - John Lennon









Berlin, 1930s









42nd Street, NY - wonder if that blue Chevy is a donk now...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Paris, 1962









That Ford's workin' hard


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1939 - St. Augustine, TX


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lambretta, NYC - 1965









1949 Ford convertible









Olympics are over now  onto Rio 2016!


----------



## TDIBUGMAN (May 15, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> 42nd Street, NY - wonder if that blue Chevy is a donk now...


Thanks for all of the pics! My Dad is 68 and wheelchair bound - I got my car nut badge from him.  I've shown him these pics for some time now and it not only helps out his memory but brings him a lot of smiles! He did correctly point out that Chevy is actually a Buick, though


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

TDIBUGMAN said:


> Thanks for all of the pics! My Dad is 68 and wheelchair bound - I got my car nut badge from him.  I've shown him these pics for some time now and it not only helps out his memory but brings him a lot of smiles! He did correctly point out that Chevy is actually a Buick, though


Hmm, learned something new. I knew I didn't recognize the back. Glad this thread is helping your father.

Detroit Electric car









Auto shop, 1951









Doesn't look like this is in the US


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Had a cross eyed Siamese cat that would attack on command, and with the beautiful blue eyes Siamese cats have.









Saigon, Vietnam - 1961









San Fran, 1935


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ohio River Flood of 1937









Taking a Soviet made car for a test drive









On the set of _It's a Wonderful Life_


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972-ish Olds









1968 C3









1968 Chevelle SS 396


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Now an abnormally large looking McDonald's 









Oldsmobile









It's a Good Feeling to have an Olds Around You - Oldsmobile's slogan/song for 1975


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


>





Iroczgirl said:


> I can't believe they've made this many Lada ads. :laugh:
> 
> 
> Business class:


These all with the three-letter, three-number plates are Lada's Finnish importer's photos. These buildings in the backgrounds in both of the photos are in Helsinki.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950s









Havana









Springfield


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London









Assembling a new 1965 Chevy









Yet another 1965 Chevy


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Was thoroughly surprised when someone stole my Morris Minor









Ann Arbor, MI - GMC Old Look buses "participating" in Vietnam protests









1962 - Cuban Missile Crisis


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975









Yellowstone, 1977









1980's - 1 family owned 1980 Chevrolet Monza notchback coupe


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Plymouth Fury


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966









1953-55 Polo White Corvette C1


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bailey's Cafeteria, Huntington, WV - 1970s









Battersea Park, 1980s









Dodge A100 wheelie truck


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The backwards Ford pickup









This thread is seriously lacking in AMC content


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Baja Pacers


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981 AMC Spirit AMX PPG Pace Car 258 Turbo (450 hp) - Automatic, Recaro seats


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

1985Jetta said:


> British
> 
> 
> Torn on whether I'm mad at them for doing this to a Superbird or not



I am confused. What did they do that is so terrible?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

cgj said:


> I am confused. What did they do that is so terrible?


At the time, I was wondering why they'd do that to such a rare car, even when they were new. Never thought it was terrible. 


















Useful for drag racing _and_ rallying


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 1/2 BBC Camaro split bumper









Dodge Demon


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

1985Jetta said:


> At the time, I was wondering why they'd do that to such a rare car, even when they were new. Never thought it was terrible.


Since they existed solely to meet NASCAR minimum sales requirements. anyone who modified one to race was doing the right thing IMO.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

cgj said:


> Since they existed solely to meet NASCAR minimum sales requirements. anyone who modified one to race was doing the right thing IMO.


That is true. Set lots of records.

Prom









2/27/82









1985


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Photos came from a thrift shop. Might have to copy Macklemore. 1980.

















Kent, UK - Universal Salvage (Poor Wolseley Saloon, aka Princess )


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

From a 1970s "The Airstream Story" brochure









Early 1970s









Late 1960s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford school bus, can't quite tell what kind of bus body it is

















Airstream brochure


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Prague, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Prague, 1970s - Charles Bridge


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Prague, 1970s - Antique store for mainly iron items


St. Vitus Cathedral 


Prague - Kampa Island, Certovka


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Prague, 70s


Kampa, Certovka


Synagogue in the 1970s in Prague


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

St. Vitus Cathedral



Charles Bridge


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Prague


1970 Opel GT - 1971/1990/2013


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Greece - Nafplion Beach, 1970s

















Vienna, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Isfahan, Iran - 1970s

















Tehran, Iran - 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Prague, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Prague


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977









Found a crapload of HS class pictures...maybe I just post the "interesting" ones :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonder if there were any tricked out vans in the parking lot...one of my HS friends had an Econoline with a big block Ford in it 









1971 - North Korea DPRK Propaganda photo









1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Prague


All these HS photos are from 1973









And a random photo


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

L to R: Sandra, Joanne, Lisa, Neil - 1970s









Munich - Towngate Karistor - 1970s









Vienna, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975, UK









Baghdad Museum, 1970s


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> The Wells Fargo Buick:


I saw this car at Carlisle about 25 years ago. It had 2 Winchester rifles in the center console.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Son said:


> These all with the three-letter, three-number plates are Lada's Finnish importer's photos. These buildings in the backgrounds in both of the photos are in Helsinki.


I did not know that, thank you!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Guilin River, China - 1970s









Qom Mosque of Fatima, Iran - 1970s









Berlin Wall, 1970s - I was there in '89 when they took it down, and I have a piece of it


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Royal Palace - Bangkok, Thailand - 1970s









Topkapi Palace, Istanbul, Turkey - 1970s









Barberousse Statue, Istanbul, Turkey - 1970s


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> Munich - Towngate Karistor - 1970s


Those planters and lighting fixtures look to be from a shopping mall built in 1973. What they are doing in a square in merry old Munich is beyond me...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nafplion Venetian Castle, Greece - 1970s









1970+, USA









Washington Monument, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yo Teach said:


> Those planters and lighting fixtures look to be from a shopping mall built in 1973. What they are doing in a square in merry old Munich is beyond me...


It does look kinda cool. Wish these were color photos. 

Straatsoper Opera, Vienna - 1970s

















Dolmabahçe Palace, Istanbul, Turkey - 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bradenburg Gate, Berlin - 1970s









Deutsch Museum, Munich - 1970s









Spanish Courbette - Vienna, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hofburg Palace, Vienna - 1970s









Paris









Zemplén, Hungary - 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Coney Island









Mosque in Isfahan, Iran - 1970s









Canton, China - 70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yangshuo, China 









Changsha, China 









Gyöngyöspata, Hungary - found other closeups if wanted


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Guiin, China - stone sculpture making. Do not like art much at all, but a cool photo nonetheless









Boldogkőváralja, Hungary


Kurfürstendamm, Berlin


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The last frontier









New Windsor, IL


Athens, Greece


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Buniya Mosque, Baghdad 









USA









Washington Park


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Baghdad - RHD 1967 fullsize Chevrolet









1970s :sly::laugh:









Zvolen, Slovakia


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Monaco









Athens, Greece









Bangkok Royal Palace


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

My current place of employment, before/after:



















Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Airstream brochure









Transylvania - 1970s


Csaroda, East Hungary - 70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> My current place of employment, before/after:


Much easier to notice converted older buildings over new buildings.

1971 Ford Maverick brochure - a 100hp 170 I6 really was considered "peppy" back then. 









Baghdad Fountain, Iraq









1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pacific Street & 4th Avenue, Brooklyn









Germany









Alaskan Eskimo


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Alaska


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mycenae, Greece









Lincoln Memorial









Istanbul University


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Alaska









England









Baghdad Central Railway Station


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berkshires, MA - 1970s









Mount McKinley, AK









Monaco


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

England









Brandenburg Gate, Berlin









San Simeon Neptune Pool, CA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London - Houses of Parliament









Carnaby Street, London









Mount McKinley, AK


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971









Ludwig, Germany









National Air and Space Museum


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tegel Airport, Berlin









National Air and Space Museum









Notre Dame Cathedral, Paris


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sacre Coeur Basilica, Paris









Glacier Bay National Park









Istanbul - RWD GM X-body sedan, possibly with a factory manual


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Queen Elizabeth II









Monaco









Eiffel Tower


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971 - Pennfield Dragway









289 with 351 heads, Toploader manual transmission, ran high 11's at about 110









460 powered


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965+









Private shop









Early 60s









New 1967 Pontiacs


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Imperial Palace, Vienna - 1970s









Royal Mosque - Isfahan, Iraq









Gyöngyöspata, Hungary


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

80's graphics


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Melbourne, AU









Reno, NV - 1956









San Fran


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1964









Golden Gate Bridge, 1953









Opening of the Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Long Island, 1969









NYC, 1956









1956+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Australia









Early 80's, Massachusetts









23 foot GMC Motorhome! :heart:- Yellowstone


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980s - Boston









Mid 70s - Yellowstone









Totalled in a hurricane - 1938


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Denver courthouse, 1953









Edmonton, AB - 1950s









Chicago, 1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 1978









FDR Drive, NYC - 1969









Yellowstone, 70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yellowstone, 1970s









Inglewood, CA - 1960









Buena Vista, VA - 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cathlamet, WA - 1973









Boston, 1980s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Portland, OR - 1959









Austin, 1977


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Silver Spring, MD - 1948 - sort of miss Acme stores since they aren't down here

















Los Angeles, 1961 - heard people going crazy about it raining there all day today









random tank


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Englewood, CO - 1968









Richmond, VA - 1958









NYC Impound, 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Portland, OR - 1955









Burlington, VT - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1967









Denver, CO - 1960s









Richmond, VA - 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jundiai, Brazil - 1953

















Portland, 1954


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cavalier, ND - 1950s

















Las Vegas, 1950s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yellowstone, 1977 - Love these pictures. Great scenery and 70's camping at its finest.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brattleboro, VT - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New Orleans, 1950s









Austin, 1951









Tustin, CA - 1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1973

















Yellowstone, 1977


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Scottsdale, AZ - 1950s

















Sacramento, 1955


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Scottsdale, AZ - 1950s









Phoenix, 1950s









Moscow, 1950s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

St. Lawrence, 1973









Inglewood, CA - 1972









Anchorage, 1950s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Anchorage, 1955









East Chicago, IN - 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Denver, 1982

















Burlington, VT - 1984


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 1967









Milwaukee, 1950s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hackensack, NJ - 1958









Huntington Beach, CA - 1957









Virginia, 1957


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pittsburgh, 1973









Portland, 1965









Los Angeles, 1950s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Galveston, TX - 1950s









Denver, CO - 1966









Miami, 1964


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1962









Vermont, 1950s









Halifax, Nova Scotia - 1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1953

















Lake Champlain, 1958


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Santa Monica, 1950s









Minneapolis


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Minneapolis, 1920s









Minneapolis, 1919









Holmes Avenue & Lake Street, Minneapolis - 1940/1943


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lake Street & Holmes Avenue, Minneapolis - 1970s









US-40, SLC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/3/74 and the days afterwards - F5 tornado that hit Xenia, Ohio - part of the Super Outbreak. 36 deaths, approximately 1,150 injuries.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Xenia Tornado - April 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Approx. 300 homes destroyed


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/4/74 - it was a "weird" way to be recognizing the anniversary of King's assassination that day

















Before/after


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Ohio National Guard assisted in Xenia for three weeks after the tornado

























Tornado tracks around Ohio in 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

And finally, some videos


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wisconsin, 1940s









Ephraim, WI - 1952









Eau Claire, WI


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


>


Just a shot in the dark.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Green Bay, 1961+









Fond du Lac, WI









Lake Michigan from Sheboygan, WI - 1980s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Just a shot in the dark.


Shame if it was in fact a Ventura, even though it was a 4 door.

The New Horticultural Conservatory, Milwaukee - 1967

















Conservatory, 1910


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Spring Green, WI - 1970s









Racine, WI - 1970s









Fort Mason, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nisqually River, 1962









Tacoma, WA - 1962 - Police brutality 









Protest planning due to loss of rights to fish on ancestral lands, 1968









Bureau of Indian Affairs office protests, 1971


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Great Alaskan Earthquake of 1964 aftermath (occurred on March 27, 1964 at approx. 5:30 PM and resulted in 39 deaths) 

















Newly employed Indian chemotherapy nurse


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Washington D.C. meeting to settle land claim disputes









Oil drilling









Just before the Alcatraz Island Indian takeover, 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Disposing of waste, Alaskan style









Gerald Ford visits Oklahoma, 1975









Kaho'olawe, HI - 1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

First annual Indian Arts and Crafts Festival - 1976









DC, 1978









Late 70s - Fairbanks, AK


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

C3 Corvette road racer









Castrol Mustang









1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Inglewood, CA - 1977









Los Angeles









Waco, TX - 1953


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> Boston, 1980s


Interesting lineup on the left, VW Beetle, Dasher, Rabbit and Audi 5000, all parked in a row. I'm always looking for VWs, Audis and other Euro cars in your pictures.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> 1973


Just awesome!!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Flood of mud ... L.A.

'34


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Some images from Portland, Oregon:

1951, Vancouver Ave, Palm Sunday










Columbus Day storm:










1938 I believe.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

More Portland, OR:

1937 W Burnside St:










Also 1937, SE Stark and SE 28th Ave:










1935, SW Broadway:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Boeing employees' parking lot, 1959 (Seattle):


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PerL said:


> Interesting lineup on the left, VW Beetle, Dasher, Rabbit and Audi 5000, all parked in a row. I'm always looking for VWs, Audis and other Euro cars in your pictures.


I do try to post the ones I find with euro stuff. Not my photos though, just found. 



Iroczgirl said:


> Just awesome!!


Figured you'd like that one.

Photos from several yearbooks that I have. Augusta, GA 1979-1985. No scanner...yet


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> Boeing employees' parking lot, 1959 (Seattle):


Shocking: the cars had more leaks back then :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Seeing the recent developments in the Ukraine, I figured I'd show Kiev the last time the city was occupied by Russian forces.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

More Kiev during the Soviet regime:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Some more:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

One in color:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Found one more in color, still all from Kiev:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

More Kiev:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

One with a little more life:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

We'll do some more:










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-hZXP9CisfOg/TrIbl8xBo-I/AAAAAAA****/60fWrepPJ5U/s640/Kiev_30.jpg










And one in color:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Seeing the recent developments in the Ukraine, I figured I'd show Kiev the last time the city was occupied by Russian forces.


Enjoy. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Russia

Cliff notes: Kiev is a birthplace of Russia as we know it today.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

J-Tim said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Russia
> 
> Cliff notes: Kiev is a birthplace of Russia as we know it today.


Good stuff. :thumbup:

Some more pictures:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Lets keep going:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

More:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

And more:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The last two:


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> Pittsburgh, 1973


This is the side of the old Greyhound bus station located @ 11th St and Liberty Avenue -- the photo was taken from the Pennsylvania Railroad station across the street on Liberty. There was a parking garage above the station and a PRR railroad trestle went over the building as well. 


The building was torn down and replaced several years back but it's still the Greyhound bus station.. They put a parking garage on top again and the RR trestle is still there.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VAG Parts Bin said:


> This is the side of the old Greyhound bus station located @ 11th St and Liberty Avenue -- the photo was taken from the Pennsylvania Railroad station across the street on Liberty. There was a parking garage above the station and a PRR railroad trestle went over the building as well.
> 
> 
> The building was torn down and replaced several years back but it's still the Greyhound bus station.. They put a parking garage on top again and the RR trestle is still there.


Not surprising that they're still using this area as a bus station. 

Early 50's, used cars









Rambler









1954+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 or 1967 Corvette with removable roof - East Detroit, MI









1966-67 Skylark 2 door hardtop









Town and Country Rambler again


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

FoMoCo









GM and Dodge









1969 Corvette


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Part of Ford's Family of Fine Cars









1969+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Now a doctor's office









Class of 1967









Pink and white Roadrunner. Love Mopar's 70's colors


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mid 60's









1967 GTO 









Pontiac switched to the arrowhead in 1957, but I guess they hadn't changed it yet.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Selman Chevrolet likes its C3's









No remnants of a car dealership there anymore









1960+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963 C2 - '63 only wheels









Buick wagon









1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I had a '62 Corvair... this was also in the Pigeon Forge area, which is pretty nice. 









1972









1967 Skylark


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vintage "touring cars"









Mid 70's









60's, NYC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Columbus Circle, NYC









Lower Broadway









Sixth Avenue


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Upper East Side, NYC - Scirocco S1/mk1









WTC









Seagram Building









Queensboro Bridge


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't think we've been to the Caribbean that much, so here we go:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

More 70's Caribbean photos:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vancouver, 1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vancouver, 1978

















Random Blackpool photo


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vancouver, 1978









Georgia (the country) - 1970s









Budapest, 1956


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1970s - I can make out a New Look bus and a Granada.









NYC, 70s









Early 70s, USA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ukraine, 1980s









10/10/80 - John Lennon









Hong Kong, 1980


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hong Kong, '80









Brooklyn, 1980s









NYC, 1980s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

North Korea, 1980s









Rodeo Drive, Los Angeles - 80s









A mall in America, 1980s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brooklyn, 80s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles "Punk scene"









Rodeo Drive, 1980s









Germany


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Warsaw, Poland









Soviet Union


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1972









Mick Jagger in Los Angeles, 1972









Chiang Mai, Thailand - 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London, 1973









1973, USA - could possibly tell where this was taken by the New Look's "livery". 









Mexico


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

England, 1976 - Lindsay Wagner









Hanoi, 1954


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*Lin*

Star Wars opens in San Fran, 1977









2/78 - Victoria Station, London









Lincoln Versailles for 1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/79 - Pope John Paul II arrives in Dublin

















NYC, 1971


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 Renaissance Pleasure Faire









Miss our Power Wagon...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago Auto Show

















Blackpool


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hillary Clinton, 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

On set at _Batman_, 1966









Spartans vs Notre Dame, 1966 "Game of the Century"


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tokyo, 1964









Brigitte Bardot in _Le Mépris_, 1963









1964 - Elvis Presley while filming _Viva Las Vegas_


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Central Park, 1961









Paris, 1960









London, 1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hamburg, 1959

















1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Macy's Parade, 1940s









Manchester Rag Day Parade, 1974









The '59 Buick Invicta


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I really need to find out what the difference is between 67 and 68 Mustangs.









AMC AMX - not in one of AMC's "Big Bad" colors unfortunately. They were like AMC's version of Ford's Grabber colors. 









International Scout


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GM service









Buy a Dodge









1971-72 Chevys


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968-69 Camaro or Firebird









1968 Cutlass 4 door hardtop









1966-67 Tempest


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 Corvette 396/425 hp









Buy a '71 GP if you want maximum size and minimum fuel economy...the GT-37 was in between the LeMans and GTO. 









Gas station


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Speed parts ladies









First year 1964 Chevelle - now a private automotive shop









1966 platform sharing cars


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Berwyn, IL 1961









Berwyn, Il 1961


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ankara, Turkey - 12/69

















Ataturk Monument, Ankara, Turkey - 12/69


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> I really need to find out what the difference is between 67 and 68 Mustangs.


Side marker lights. 68's have them, and 67's don't. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sinop, Turkey - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sinop, Turkey - 1970









Yeni (meaning new) Hotel in Sinop, 1970 









Main street in Sinop - I spy a '64 Impala


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Main Street in Sinop, 1970 - 1956 Chevy









Scene in Sinop, 1970









Same street, 2008


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sinop, Turkey - 1970

















Byzantine Ruins in Sinop


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sinop farmhouse









Rural Sinop









Inland from Sinop


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Inland from Sinop - Ford Transit









This road takes you to Istanbul


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ayancik, Turkey - 1970

















On the coast near Sinop, 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

East of Sinop, '70

















Road from Samsun to Sinop, 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Samsun, 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amasya, 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amasya, 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amasya, Turkey - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Central Amasya, '70 - center building is the Sultan Bayezit II Kulliye, constructed in the 1480's









The same building in 2008









1970 - locomotive in Amasya, Turkey 









Similar locomotive now on display, 2008


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amasya, 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amasya, 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bosphorus, Turkey - 1970









Istanbul, 1970









The Blue Mosque, Istanbul - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Blue Mosque, Istanbul

















Topkapi, Istanbul


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Istanbul, 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cappadocia, Turkey - 1971









Pyongyang, North Korea - 1970s









1967 Galaxie 500 in 1968


I feel like I need to "cover" more decades. Seems like I post a lot of 70's photos.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/70 - 1964 Plymouth Valiant in Trinidad, CO


10/28/61 - Fresno, CA - Fresno Street & Belmont Avenue - <1947 GMC truck collides with a '56 Fairlane


Wrecked '56 Olds


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Saigon, 1968 - South Vietnam Presidential Palace


Saigon Street - 1968 - Citroen


Mekong Delta Highway, South Vietnam


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/21/64 - '62 New Yorker and '57 Chevy wreck - Gateway Market near West Belmont Avenue, Fresno, CA - 1964 Ford Custom police car in background



'57 Chevy and '64 Chevy Fresno wreck


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958 Fairlane 500 parked in residential Fresno - MISS quiet streets like these


3/20/64 - Kings Canyon Road & Chestnut Avenue, Fresno - 1964


P Street & Merced Street, Fresno - wrecked '61 Galaxie


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/28/64 - Just south of the Santa Monica Pier


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/23/61 - San Fran


Fresno, 1966


Yosemite, 1967


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

How about some more vintage car ads?










This Audi one is pretty rad.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

She's pretty happy with her Citroen!










The world needs more Morgan ads:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

More:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Brrr!




























This one is awesome! :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Skateboarding in New York City.

Courtesy of photographer Bill Eppridge in 1965:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Last ones:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

An elephant driving a Land Rover:


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

The skateboardin' pics on the last page are awesome!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


>


Imagine the reaction today seeing kids playing like this. The police would be there with multiple cars. The kids would be placed in foster homes and the parents in jail. 

Love the little one in the first photo on the left with a cigarette hanging out of his mouth. Probably just what he looked like when serving in Vietnam.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Main Street, Fresno - 1961


Van Ness & Calaveras, Fresno - 1961


Fresno Street & Fulton - 1960s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fresno, CA - 1960s 


Fresno flooding, 1966


Fresno in the early 1960s, 1961+ judging by the Chevy


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Near Roosevelt HS in Fresno, 1966


Clovis Avenue, East Fresno - 1961 - the view from a Chevrolet Corvair


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Residential Fresno, 1961


1963 Pontiac wagon in Fresno


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

<1946 GMC truck and '56 Ford wreck again, Fresno - 10/28/61


1964 and 1957 Chevy wreck again - Fresno


Almost straight into a Fresno irrigation canal


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Crashed 40's Ford coupe


GM 4 door sedan


Had a '55 Olds like this one...you'll get to see if whenever I get it scanned in


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957 Chevy 2 door sedan



Pretty mangled Rambler


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'53 Pontiac - still in Fresno


'55 Pontiac - been making an attempt to minimize the bloody stuff.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wrecked VW's in Fresno



Random VW accident photo in 1981 - 1968 Type 3 wagon steering failure + tree = broken bones


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Late 70's/early 80's - I want the 'chero too!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980 - Orange County International Raceway - see my post in the "Abandoned Tracks" thread


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Had 2 of these and thrashed them in Colorado snow



OCIR closed in 1983


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

No, this is NOT a Bradley GT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pretty sure this is all buildings/highway now...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Imagine the reaction today seeing kids playing like this. The police would be there with multiple cars. The kids would be placed in foster homes and the parents in jail.
> 
> Love the little one in the first photo on the left with a cigarette hanging out of his mouth. Probably just what he looked like when serving in Vietnam.


Yeah, that's why I posted them. Not everything was better a few decades ago, but some were. Kids could still be kids.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

70s and 80s are vintage, right? 
A few of these may be repeats, I can't remember


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

82Turbo930 said:


> 70s and 80s are vintage, right?
> A few of these may be repeats, I can't remember


Eh, latest I've posted is 1992. 

1956 Oldsmobile hardtop - Fresno, early 1960s


Mid 60's in Fresno - Pontiac hit a pole and somehow damaged that Chevy


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955 Chevy big window Task Force truck - Jensen Avenue, Fresno. '55 and '56 had different hood bars, with '56 being much wider.



1961 Chevy Impala


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1948 Plymouth vs 1955 Buick Century - Fresno, 1964



There's the cause...fried chicken.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957 Fairlane wreck in Fresno, 1964


1959 Chevrolet 4 door hardtop, 1964


Renault Dauphine single car accident in Fresno, 1964


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Blackstone & Olive, Fresno in 1965 - Olds Cutlass crash


1957 Buick Special and 1965 Chevy Biscayne unmarked police cruiser in Fresno, 1965 - carb cleaner ad bonus


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962 Impala 2 door non bubbletop hardtop rollover in East Fresno, 1965 - GM tow truck, the obvious choice.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962 Chevy 4 door sedan


1955-ish Plymouth hit a Chevy


1964 Chevy wagon in Fresno


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Austin Healey rollover on a turn while street racing a 1962 Triumph TR4 in Fresno, 1966 - a rollbar saved the driver's life - speed kills


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/66


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

East Fresno, 1961


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Had a '62 and it was thrashed without a care in the world.

Both of these are 62's by the taillights and grille bars


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960 Volvo PV544 in 1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The same car in 1963


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960 Volvo PV544 in 1963



5/61 - Three Volvo PV544's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 - makeshift rally Volvo 122S



1968 Volvo 142S in 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/23/63 - Fresno State College - always liked the odd styling of early 60's Darts and Polaras.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fresno, 1964


11/24/61 - San Fran


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966-spec San Francisco grocery store pricing


3/28/64 - Santa Monica


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/70 - UC Berkeley Campus - Natural Born Hippies


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/70 - UC Berkeley 


Normandy, France - 1937 - Citroen taxi


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Danish countryside, 1937



1934 Chevy in Europe, 1937


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin, 1937


1910-spec DUI


Fresno, 1950


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1952 - fastback Chevy, the girl on the left's name is Linda


3 speed English bike in the 50's


TCL needs more Hudson Hornet content - 1952+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bonnie & Clyde-types (?)


1950 +/-


1940 +/-


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1930's (?)


1941/42


Same family on Thanksgiving, 1944


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Family from the last post's house on Thanksgiving, 1944


1960+


le caption


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/64 - Dodge 4 door sedan and a Ford



1937 Chebby


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

60's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956-spec stroller


Radio Flyer is just plain timeless and I'm glad they're still around today.


30s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Willys Jeep


2/87 - '59 Chevy 2 door hardtop


9/84 - Ford Courier - kinda fitting to post it today of all days


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/86 - 1980 T-Bird




6/86 - Porsche 356, had one


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

1985Jetta said:


> 1962 Impala 2 door non bubbletop hardtop rollover in East Fresno, 1965 - GM tow truck, the obvious choice.



Man, some of those old X frame Chevys were scary! They would fold up like a pretzel in a crash.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

82Turbo930 said:


> Man, some of those old X frame Chevys were scary! They would fold up like a pretzel in a crash.


Great styling, horrible safety.


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

82Turbo930 said:


> Man, some of those old X frame Chevys were scary! They would fold up like a pretzel in a crash.


Aside from the roof damage (I assume it rolled?), that actually looks like it held together really well, IMO.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/15/64 - Fresno



Fresno, 1961


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/64 - Chinatown, Fresno


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/77 - Nevada


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/77 - Nevada


5/77 - Bonita Springs, NV


12/78 - Nevada - 1974 Dodge Ramcharger


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'74 Dodge Ramcharger - 12/78 - Nevada



12/78 - Bonita Springs, NV


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bonita Springs, Nevada - 12/78


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/79 - Nevada Desert


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/79 - Northern Nevada desert


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/71 - Abandoned Chevy 2 door hardtop in Santa Barbara, CA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/80 - Syracuse, KS


4/72 - 1968 Dodge Dart GTS


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/72 - 1968 Dodge Dart GTS 340 with A/C



4/72 - Hoover Dam from the AZ side


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hoover Dam in April 1972 from the NV side


Desert Dart


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mexican politics in '72


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some approximately 1:32 scale models in the 50's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Amazing how high the water levels were at the Hoover Dam.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Amazing how high the water levels were at the Hoover Dam.


A little more:


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

MagicBus said:


> Aside from the roof damage (I assume it rolled?), that actually looks like it held together really well, IMO.


I've seen others that would just crumble to pieces if they hit anything hard. Basically all the older cars were pretty scary if you think about it. 


I know every crash has it's own set of circumstances, but I think we are better off now a days than having to deal with what they used to build. They didn't even have seatbelts in many cars in the 50s. :what:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/68 - Can Tho, Vietnam


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/68 - Can Tho, Vietnam


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 - Ao Dai, Vietnam



My Tho City, Vietnam - 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

My Tho City, '69


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vietnam, 1969 - floating Monk complex


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/69 - My Tho City floating Monk complex



Model of North and South Vietnam at the Monk complex


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The first day of 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/1/69 - Ferry from the city of My Tho to Kien Hoa province


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Saigon - 11/68


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

(does the aviation forum have a vintage photo thread?)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Those look like Dodge Power Wagons...a good choice - 292nd Finance - Can Tho, Vietnam in November 1968


11/12/68


11/68


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A "taxi"


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I never went to 'nam...the Falklands war started right about the time I fully went in.




Nice Jeep J series


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Credit to Lance Nix on Flickr.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lengthened 1955 Chevy (possibly an ex airport limo)









Houston, 1940









Madrid, 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/1/66 - Spanish class at Yuba City HS


10/26/63 - Brown Avenue, Yuba City


4/1/61


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Long Beach Airport, 1972









O'Hare Airport, 1991


6/29/88 - Gander, Newfoundland


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Miami International Airport









Niagara Falls Airport drag strip, 1966 - Corvair is a '62









Portland, 1960 apparently


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1969









Sherman Oaks, CA - 1952


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sherman Oaks, CA - 1952


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Eugene, OR - 1979

















Winter Haven, FL - 1950s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1960









Las Vegas, 1950s









Richmond, VA - 1958


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/90 - Midway Airport, Chicago









Santa Monica Airport, 1933









Airport sweeper


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Minneapolis-St. Paul International Airport, 1960s









'64 Cutlass


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some more yearbook stuff


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ATL


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

El Paso, 1970s









Eastern US









Anglia panel delivery


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/71









Early 80s Alexandria, VA police - Dodge Aries K









Crashed Buick, 80s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Skokie, IL

1959









1977+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

80s









1970s









Crashed Mopar


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Late 70's B-body Chevy

















1986









Wrecked J-body in 1987


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1917









20s









1921


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1910s









1929


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1930









50s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966+









1963+









1960 +/-


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960s









1960 +/-


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

60s









1973









1983


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1987

















1991


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1914


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1926

















1937


----------



## moorken (Mar 17, 2014)

boy, there are some oldies in here....


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954









1955


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958 - liking this one


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961









1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969









1977


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1940









1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965









1968


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1989









<1918









1947


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956









1960s









1960s (1926 fire truck)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'57 Caddy wagon...I was like :screwy: when I first noticed that people call mk1 trucks caddys 









1963









1964


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964









1965









1967 apparently, wondering why they're using something that old in '67


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980

















1988


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963









1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970









1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985









1986









1988, Skokie's first diesel ambulance


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1990









1993


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NY, 1970s









1965 Chevy









Columbus, OH - 1980s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Columbus, OH - 1966









Barcelona, 1960s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1965









California, 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles - 12/53


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, '53


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> Columbus, OH - 1966


Very cool, here it is today: https://maps.google.com/?ll=39.9573...=--KSZOWpYCiqxzF0NfZXRQ&cbp=12,194.35,,0,3.04


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1953, Los Angeles









Los Angeles, 1952


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

classicjetta said:


> Very cool, here it is today: https://maps.google.com/?ll=39.9573...=--KSZOWpYCiqxzF0NfZXRQ&cbp=12,194.35,,0,3.04


It's like it's a completely different intersection :sly:

Some more from Columbus - pretty sure these are rozaps though. 

1966









1985


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, '57

















St. Petersburg, Florida - 2/11/52


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bayamon, PR - 1973









Santa Ana, 1961









Orange County, CA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lincoln, NE - 1942


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> 1970
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you like 1970s ambulances and fire trucks, you should check out the Jack Webb TV show Emergency! on Netflix. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

classicjetta said:


> If you like 1970s ambulances and fire trucks, you should check out the Jack Webb TV show Emergency! on Netflix. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency!


I watch this on my Trinitron KV-1201 TV that is converted but doesn't have many channels.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Bayamon, PR - 1973


Given the steel wheels with hubcaps, this is probably a 1970-1972 1.7 model. All of 80 hp.


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

1970 Flemington, NJ










Bobby Allison's #49 Mustang, 1972 Citrus 250










Wayne Andrews takes the infield turns in the Paul Revere 250 Road Course event at Daytona in Reed Shaws 70 Cougar.











Found on this page: 

http://stockcar.racersreunion.com/g...test_baz_7722=&test_baz_6713=&page=2#comments

EDIT: I have no idea why the last two pics arent showing up.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

1985Jetta said:


> Los Angeles, '53


I see driving hasn't improved much from the 40s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Given the steel wheels with hubcaps, this is probably a 1970-1972 1.7 model. All of 80 hp.


Good for leisurely around town cruising? 



82Turbo930 said:


> I see driving hasn't improved much from the 40s


Much safer, but much more boring vehicles though. 

1960+, traffic









Los Angeles news wagons


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NHRA support vehicle

















1980 Thanksgiving Day Parade, Detroit


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Good for leisurely around town cruising?



Just goes to show you don't need a 300hp 3/4 ton pickup to tow a small motor boat. And he was even launching it from a beach!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Palm Beach Christmas parade, 1983









1980s









80s parade with New Looks









Looks like Mopars were popular


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Just goes to show you don't need a 300hp 3/4 ton pickup to tow a small motor boat. And he was even launching it from a beach!


Agreed, people used to use their cars all the time for towing.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> Los Angeles, 1965


That must be 1955. No way that is 1965.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Double-V said:


> That must be 1955. No way that is 1965.


I agree. 

HS stuff









Detroit Transit New Look









Civil Rights


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Late 80's









3/1/62









Late 60's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Duryea, PA - 1960









1960 - Ticker tape parade, NYC









PR parade in NYC, 1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pontiac Ride


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Drag Fords









It's a Good Thing to have an Olds Around You









Texaco station


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Standard station









1964 Corvair Monza Spyder 150 HP 4 speed turbo convertible









1967 SS 396


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970-73









We had one Built for You









Carroll Shelby


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oldsmobile's Dynamic 88









1963 Chevy, 1961 Chevys, 1962 Corvair, 1959 Ford, etc.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968+









1967-68









1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Had at least one Stude









1964









C3









1968


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1990 - 1976 Ford Maverick with small bumper conversion and Solar yellow repaint









1983









Early 80's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1976









1978 









1982


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grumpy









50s









Macy's parking lot with a Pontiac Safari wagon


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Late 40s


















70's stance wagon


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

I would drive across the country in this set up tomorrow. A dream trip of mine involves an airstream and a 1950s Rambler wagon.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MCTB said:


> I would drive across the country in this set up tomorrow. A dream trip of mine involves an airstream and a 1950s Rambler wagon.


Back when you'd see a wagon towing an airstream and not a minivan or SUV. Pretty sure I've seen at least one languishing out in the wilderness.










VW stuff









Ford wagon going camping


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Late 60's. Miss my '59 (I think) type 1 popup camper bus that was slow as all get out 









Australian camping









British camping/caravanning


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hereford, TX - 1960s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

South Street in Bennington, VT









Hereford, TX









Halloween parade, 1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Military parade









Homecoming parade


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Early 70s









1950









State Street, Chicago - 1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Early 50s









1954-ish judging by the Fords









Chrysler Imperial Parade Phaeton, 1 of 3


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50s march









Lakeland, FL - Advanced Design Chevy truck









Fire department parade


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Scouts









Small town parade









Another 1950s parade


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Post war British parade, 50s









Fire department









1955 International R-185 fire truck


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Another Imperial Parade Phaeton - 3 made - based off the first Chrysler 300, which is a pretty nice ride









Toronto Santa Claus parade, 1926









Army tow truck in a 1950s parade


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Monongahela, PA - 1940s









40s 4th of July parade









11/7/40


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950s - COOL GM Futurliner buses









McGehee, AR - 1949









Iowa homecoming parade Buick


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porterville, CA









<1947 Chevy truck









40s 4th of July parade (see previous post) in Van ****, MI


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Another 40s parade









Wheaton, IL - late 40s









Santa Monica, CA parade - Ford pickup


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

75 years of racing parade by Mercedes









GM Parade of Progress









Yet another 30s parade


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NRA parade, 1933









30th Division Reunion Parade, 1920









1920, Los Angeles


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

20s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Miss Hawaii Parade, 1990


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanksgiving Day, 1955+

















1956


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rockford, IL - 1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Barracuda









1965+









1968


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965









1969 Torino GT









1971 Mach 1


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960









Miss my '62 Corvair 









1964


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GM/Rambler dealer









1963









1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 442 W30









1966









1965 327 C2


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Late 1968, can see a new 1969 GP 









1963









1964-ish


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965-spec HS parking lot









'63









Big Olds









Cutlass with a mix of luxury and sporty options


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW drags


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Plymouth









Possibly a 283 V8









Ford


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

^ I assume that dude is checking to see if his feet are still there.  ^


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

70's Fiero? 









Blown with slotted mags









Pontiac Pride


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

saron81 said:


> ^ I assume that dude is checking to see if his feet are still there.  ^


:laugh: we created pretty radical cars back then. Weight kills horsepower.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oswego, IL









Maverick









Liking this Camaro.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Drag Dodge truck and Jeep









New England Dragway









1986-ish


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980









Late 70s









If only AMC made a factory 4x4 version of this body style


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mid 70's judging by the Monte Carlo









More British road racing, 1970









Pomona, 1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pomona, 1958


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pomona, 1960









1959+









1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960









Honda CR93


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Robson Street, Vancouver, 1970s - Mercury Bobcat!









3/78 - Vancouver


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> If only AMC made a factory 4x4 version of this body style


Easy enough to make yourself. :thumbup:

A friend of mine built his own "spirit of the eagle" :laugh:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Los Angeles, 1965



This would put you on the 101 (Hollywood) freeway facing southbound, just prior to crossing the 110 Harbor/Arroyo-Seco Freeway interchange (then apparently not numbered as the 110) in downtown LA.

You can see the Hall of Justice and the Spring Street Federal Courthouse in the top center of the pics. 

Here's a photo of the construction in the 1940s:










Another:










Lots of 1880s construction was demolished to make way for the freeway in that area:


----------



## J2G (Aug 9, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


> Robson Street, Vancouver, 1970s - Mercury Bobcat!


This is interesting. Do you know anything about those buses? Here in Toronto the streetcars use a similar connection to a line aboveground (not sure what the term for it is). I'm surprised a bus like that has it.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

J2G said:


> This is interesting. Do you know anything about those buses? Here in Toronto the streetcars use a similar connection to a line aboveground (not sure what the term for it is). I'm surprised a bus like that has it.


Relatively common world-wide. They're called trolleybuses.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolleybus




























Here's one from Toronto, I think:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

J2G said:


> This is interesting. Do you know anything about those buses? Here in Toronto the streetcars use a similar connection to a line aboveground (not sure what the term for it is). I'm surprised a bus like that has it.


Electric buses. You can find them in many parts of the world.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Easy enough to make yourself. :thumbup:
> 
> A friend of mine built his own "spirit of the eagle" :laugh:


Would be hard for me to choose a late 70's Spirit over an Eagle SX/4. 



VadGTI said:


> This would put you on the 101 (Hollywood) freeway facing southbound, just prior to crossing the 110 Harbor/Arroyo-Seco Freeway interchange (then apparently not numbered as the 110) in downtown LA.
> 
> You can see the Hall of Justice and the Spring Street Federal Courthouse in the top center of the pics.
> 
> Here's a photo of the construction in the 1940s:


Thanks for the exact location, trolleybus explanation, and other vintage photos :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Would be hard for me to choose a late 70's Spirit over an Eagle SX/4.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the exact location, trolleybus explanation, and other vintage photos :thumbup::thumbup:


I'll do one better. I'm in the office, so I went and snapped some pics of what it looks like today .

View from my friend's office:

The red dot is the interchange (the center-ish area of the vintage pic). The "101 S" is where the pic was taken from and the arrow points in the direction where the camera was facing in the vintage pic shot.










View from my office. You can see the Hall of Justice and the Federal Courthouse. The red arrow is the freeway, looking in the direction the camera was facing.










Yes, a pretty dreary view. We're on the outskirts of downtown, and both of our offices face away toward Hollywood/Chinatown. I still get a peek of Gehry's Disney Concert Hall and the high rises if I look to the right from my window .


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> I'll do one better. I'm in the office, so I went and snapped some pics of what it looks like today .
> 
> View from my friend's office:
> 
> ...


That view doesn't look _too_ dreary, but I can understand why it would get boring after a while if you lived in LA year round.

1967









1960









1967 Dodge Charger









1957-ish


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964









1968









Plymouth GTX


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Middle length 280 hp fishbowl









Toronto Transit


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1 of the 12 GM Futurliner buses









4 out of the 12


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 1967 Dodge Charger


For a while, 700 San Fernando was Rydell GM. It's now Rydell Chrysler Dodge Jeep Ram.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^at least cars are still being sold out of that building :thumbup:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> ^at least cars are still being sold out of that building :thumbup:


The business had been around for a long, long time before the Rydell group took over.



> SAN FERNANDO VALLEY MOTORS, INC. is an Domestic Stock business incorporated in California, USA on February 17, 1939. Their business is recorded as Merged Out. It is not part of a group. The last filled statement was on 2/16/1988. The company was incorporated 75 years ago.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> The business had been around for a long, long time before the Rydell group took over.


dayum.jpg

Ford Torino GT stock cars

Daytona

















Talladega


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1982 Daytona 500









1977 Daytona 500


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981 Dodge Mirada

















dat CMX


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dodge Magnums


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Paul Newman, 1979









Road America, 1971









11/56


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

dem aerodynamics, 1975/1977/1984


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1976/1981/1983


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975/1979/1980


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/24/84









1967









Corvair concept


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968









Early 60s









1967









1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles

















Los Angeles, 1954


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1965









1963, Los Angeles









60s, Los Angeles


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964









England 1920s/30s









JFK golfing


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1908, Long Island Motor Parkway


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NY, 1952









NY, 1943









NY, 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Riverdale, Bronx - 2/12/83









Chicago Blizzard of 1979 - 1/24/79 - fishbowls stuck in traffic









1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1979 Blizzard of Chicago - snowy Firebird









1963? Chevy truck stuck in the snow - can't see the badges to tell what year it is - Blizzard of 1978









Get shoveling...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Blizzard of 1978 - Vandalia, OH









That Type 1's not going anywhere









The beginnings of the Blizzard of 1978 - horse chick


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bet it started right up - Blizzard of '78









Looks like a new '78 El Camino with snow in the bed during the Blizzard of '78









Swallowtail Rabbit


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pushing what looks like a Plymouth Volare/Dodge Aspen









2/7/78 - Syosset, NY









1/29/77 - Columbus, OH


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5 year old playing in the Blizzard of 1978









1975 Blizzard









Never see the pre-5 mph bumper AMC's anymore


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chevy Celebrity wagon in the 1984 tornado outbreak - $40 million in damage, F1, F2, F3, and F5 tornadoes according to the NOAA. Miss my "box" wagon too.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/16/82 - Moments after Ronald Reagan lands in Fort Wayne - Ford Escort, brand spanking new Plymouth Reliant, EXP/LN7









Marion Tornado of 1982 - occurred on 5/29/82 in Marion, IL


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981 Har Mar Tornado - everyone in TCL should experience driving a 70's land yacht









6/14/81 - Chicago Avenue, Minneapolis









1981 Oman tornado


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> NY, 60s


This is most definitely not the 1960's.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Maggiolone said:


> This is most definitely not the 1960's.


Figured as much. I can only go by the descriptions I get, but sometimes I make my own guesses. 

1980 Kalamazoo Tornado - "Box" wagon and Chevy Monza hatchback, Ford Granada, Monte Carlo









Red River Valley, 4/10/79 - another Chevy Monza, this time a notchback Cabriolet. Citroen 2CV and what looks like a Pontiac with its lights on









4/10/79


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4th of July, 1978 - Elgin, ND









1970 - Lubbock, TX


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> Los Angeles, 1965


nothing has changed


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hkysk8r07 said:


> nothing has changed


:thumbup:

Hurricane Alicia, 1983


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980 - Hurricane Allen


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hurricane Amelia, 1978









Hurricane Anita, 1977









The UK's great storm of 1987 (Talbot Horizon!)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/79









SF, 1977 









SF


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GM dealer









Ford Tudors









1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The other college sport I watch in March - 1978









1983-ish - men's softball team









Peter Jennings playing softball, 1984


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Richmond, VA









Montpelier, VT - 1970









I-65


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962









Paul Butterfield running cross country, 1986









1970 - UK field trip


----------



## _Growler (Apr 28, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> It's like it's a completely different intersection :sly:
> 
> Some more from Columbus - pretty sure these are rozaps though.
> 
> 1966



Same intersection today.. not much has changed, can still see the same power pole there..

http://goo.gl/maps/PnXBd


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

_Growler said:


> Same intersection today.. not much has changed, can still see the same power pole there..
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/PnXBd


The building doesn't seem like its changed much either. 

9/15/52









5/30/82 - More Marion tornado damage









7/25/75


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985 Apple Time Classic









3/27/88, should've posted this yesterday









Marion tornado damage in Murphysboro, IL


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/22/57 - Murphysboro, IL after the 1957 tornado outbreak









Murphysboro









Gorham, IL


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Murphysboro office of the Southern Illinoisan at 1117 Walnut Street, which was lost to a fire









11/23/70 - South Illinois









6/8/69 - Southern Illinois University at Carbondale - arson


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Halloween, 1985









4/21/72


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The still on the car is still around, and the man in the front is Elmer Teffertillar - 1930









DQ, 1982 - still in business complete with classic looks









Benton, IL


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I-57, 1959









12/1/83 - the end of a high speed pursuit









4/29/89


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Franklin Hotel in Benton, IL - 1983









The owner of this business in his 1959 Ford convertible









1989


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Carbondale, IL - 1940s









St. Patrick's Day Parade in Murphysboro, IL - 3/15/86









3/30/67 - Johnson City, IL


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Excelsior motorcycle, 1918









West Frankfort, IL - 8/6/72









Carbondale, IL - 7/26/88


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Broadway Boulevard, Johnson City, IL - 1956









8/6/77









Anna, IL - 12/23/56


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

John Campbell riding Prakas - World Trotting Derby on 8/31/85 at Du Quoin State Fairgrounds - 1:53.2 time which set a new record









Rock, IL - 10/14/88









4/21/90 - Paul Atwood (#7178) leads the Wandering Walukis to the finish of the River-To-River Relay


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

'64 Alaska 9.2 Mega Quake


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Montana 1972-1973.










From the thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6942907-1930-Model-A-Build-Thread


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Buick









Ford









1959









1957


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966









Cyclone GT









1960+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964 Chevy truck









1950's









Camaro


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dodge Monaco police car









Rutland, VT - Corvair's a '62









random


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1967+, Corvair 500 series









Rutland, VT - 1970

1968 LeMans









Lots of station wagons


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rutland, VT - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rutland


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rutland, VT - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

U.S. Route 7, Rutland, VT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Still in the automotive business today - Rutland, VT along U.S. Route 7 - 1967-ish


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Was a Pontiac Buick GMC dealership recently, not sure what happened after Pontiac went away  was also once a BMW dealership


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Park Pontiac, well, one of them









Park Pontiac #2 - there's a bunch of Park Pontiac "WICKED" commercials.





Pontiac excitement


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955-ish









50s









We had one Built for You


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sand Street, Brooklyn - 1946









NY, 1952









Lovejoy Street, Portland, OR - 1952


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6th Avenue, Portland - 1952









1939 Mercury









19th and Lovejoy, Portland - 1952


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NW Lovejoy Ramp, Portland - 1938 - looking east toward Broadway Bridge









Northwest Portland, 1964 - what is now the Pearl District - looking southwest from Broadway Bridge









Broadway Bridge Ramp, Portland - 1947


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Massive Attack said:


> '64 Alaska 9.2 Mega Quake


TR4 :-(


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NW Lovejoy Ramp, 1938, Portland - now removed









NW Lovejoy & 14th, Portland - 1952









NW 26th & Upshur, 1951


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MCTB said:


> TR4 :-(


Hmm...just noticed that 

SE 82nd and Division, 1934









SE Belmont & 28th, 1940









East Burnside, 12th Ave. and Sandy - 1941


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*Anyone up for more euro stuff in a bit?*

SE Nahalem Street & 21st Avenue, 1931









Both the building and house are still around - 1929









NE Union & Shuyler, 1929


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yamhill Street and SW Park Avenue, 1933









St. Johns Bridge construction, 1930









NE Union & Russell, 1929


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lisbon, Portugal - 1904


random, 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brazil, 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/75 - Bingen, Germany


4/75 - Worcestershire 


3/79 - Biloxi, Mississippi - wonder if it's still alive. The guy's actually getting ready for a date.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/91 - Frankfurt



Mölln, Germany - 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Huegelsheim, 1988 (Identify the yellow compact?)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Huegelshiem, 1988


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Huegelshiem, 1988 (mk2 Jetta and a Mercury Capri?) - more Huegelsheim photos on the previous page


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Huegelshiem, '88 - several easily recognizable cars


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Liking the darkness in the Vanagon photo, and is that a Scirocco S2 behind those shrubs? - Huegelsheim, 1988


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

E28 in Huegelsheim, 1988


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Huegelsheim, 1988 (Identify the yellow compact?)


Audi 50 or mk1 VW Polo. Literal badge job as both cars were identical.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_50

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Polo_Mk1



1985Jetta said:


> E28 in Huegelsheim, 1988


E12, actually.  Keep the pics coming!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1988, Huegelsheim


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

JTuhkanen said:


> Audi 50 or mk1 VW Polo. Literal badge job as both cars were identical.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_50
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Polo_Mk1


Hmm...the one in the photo looks pretty similar to the car on the Audi 50 wiki page. Liking the car anyways :thumbup:

2CV, Vanagon and a Dodge/Plymouth minivan(?) in Hugie, 1988 - also a mk2 Golf 3 door


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

JTuhkanen said:


> E12, actually.  Keep the pics coming!


Hadn't heard of the E12 before...thanks. Liking a lot of these 80's german photos myself. I'll have to find more.

Hugie, '88



A random Buick Skyhawk Astroroof in Germany


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hugie, 1988


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Summer of '88, Hugie


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Huegelsheim - Chevette in the 2nd photo?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The back of what I think is still a Dodge/Plymouth minivan


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Used to feed seagulls french fries when I lived in DE


Ford Escort? Also found other Hugie photos with cars that are on the edge of the photo.


Chevette?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Modern homes in Hugie


mk2 Golf, Opel Ascona


End of the Hugie set, but I think I've finally grasped that you guys like the euro stuff more.


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Ford Escort?


Yeah, and US-spec too. Those shared surpisingly few things with euro Escorts if I remember right.


----------



## TDIBUGMAN (May 15, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> Modern homes in Hugie


Nissan Sentra 5 door, no?

And it was a Chrysler Voyager on their side of the pond


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the pics :beer:


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> Used to feed seagulls french fries when I lived in DE


Don't. They greedy bastards. Even fight off crows and pigeons for food and their crap is large as f***.
During lunch hours , I often see this seagull walk straight up to people sitting on the bench eating, giving you the evil eye if you don't give it some food.:sly:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

JTuhkanen said:


> Yeah, and US-spec too. Those shared surpisingly few things with euro Escorts if I remember right.


I remember being surprised when I found that out as well.



TDIBUGMAN said:


> Nissan Sentra 5 door, no?
> 
> And it was a Chrysler Voyager on their side of the pond


Mrs. 1985Jetta had a B11 or B12 3 door, but I didn't even recognize the one in that photo. 



Schümey said:


> Thanks for the pics :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup: should be more 70s/80s german stuff to come. 



someguy123 said:


> Don't. They greedy bastards. Even fight off crows and pigeons for food and their crap is large as f***.
> During lunch hours , I often see this seagull walk straight up to people sitting on the bench eating, giving you the evil eye if you don't give it some food.:sly:


I don't have to worry about them much now, unless I go to Hilton Head, Charleston, or Myrtle Beach :laugh:

1977


Female driver on the Autobahn (Identify the BMW?)


Dusseldorf, 1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Detmold, Germany - 1980 postcard


BMW Museum in 1980


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BMW Museum, Munich - '80


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980, Munich - BMW Museum, Canon AE1 SLR


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BMW


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The finale for the BMW museum set


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Flensburg, Germany postcard 


Augsburg, Germany postcard


Herford, Germany postcard


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Westphalia postcards


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lügde


Westphalia


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Augsburg


7/87 - Berlin


Herford postcard


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Germany


Herford postcard


Berlin postcard


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Herford postcard


Husum postcard


Detmold postcard


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Blomberg postcard


Hamburg postcard


Königstein postcard


Plenty of Ford Taunuses in these postcards.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lemgo 


Herford


Marburg


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin, 1980s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin, 1988


80s Berlin postcard


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hamburg, 1980s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Emmendingen, 1988


West Berlin, 1988


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/87 - The Ring


In Cologne itself, 11/87


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Germany, '87


West Germany, 1985


Rhine Valley - 8/1/85


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/1/85 - Rhine Valley


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/31/90 - Bahnhof


Weissenstadt, 1991


Marburgh, 1991


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

This thread has saved me millions of dollars traveling the world to see other countries!  It has also saved me a lot of time too in engineering and building a time machine! 


Carry on 



:beer:


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Germany, '87


What's with the ghosts? Haunted Mercedes dealership?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

82Turbo930 said:


> This thread has saved me millions of dollars traveling the world to see other countries!  It has also saved me a lot of time too in engineering and building a time machine!
> 
> 
> Carry on
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



MagicBus said:


> What's with the ghosts? Haunted Mercedes dealership?


IIRC the description said it was a double exposure.

5/24/80

















The Ring, 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Ring, '72









DTM 190E


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1976 Chicago Auto Show


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 Chicago Auto Show

















1973 Chicago Auto Show


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974 Chicago Auto Show


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974 Chicago Auto Show

















1975 Chicago Auto Show


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977 Chicago Auto Show

















924 chassis


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977 Chicago Auto Show

















1978 Chicago Auto Show - I want that yellow Gremlin GT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978 Chicago Auto Show


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978 Chicago Auto Show


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1979 Chicago Auto Show


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'79 Chicago Auto Show

















'80 Chicago Auto Show


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'81


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1982


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'82

















Still think that Rampage is a menacing name


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'82 Chicago Auto Show


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1983 75th Anniversary


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'83


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1983


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'83


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1984


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Because Iacocca


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985 - sort of like the limited production 84-86 Caravan camper, except this is a wheelchair van.









'86


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'86


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1986


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1987


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'87


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

85 MR2's









1987 MR2









and last but (not?) least


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Isuzu, look at that 2.8 in that '88 Z24









5.0









for the porsch freaks


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Zimmer, 1988









Performance Group International


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'89


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1989


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'89 7 series Volvo









1990


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1990









'91


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'91 - always loved the HSR-II


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1991 Yugos









Vector









Geo


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1992


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A few other randoms - 35 foot New Look









Traffic for the '76 Chicago Auto Show









'77


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cutaway '78 Century Aeroback









Cadillac for '83









1985 traffic


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Totally 80's









Hyundai, 1986









Out of focus VW sign, '87


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Walter Peyton and the Buick shields, 1987









'87 Allantes









Merkur


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hondas, Automoda Pontiacs, and conversion vans - 1988









Knudsen









1983


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985 Merkur


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981 Geneva Motor Show









Detroit Auto Show


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 Detroit Auto Show









'87 Detroit Auto Show









Youngster lookin' good


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 Detroit Auto Show









Chevy's 1975 lineup









Wankel powered 1975 Corvette concept


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW at the Detroit Auto Show









A then 12 year old enjoys the 1987 Sunbird GT









Dad (not a car guy) took him there, and it was a good bonding experience according to the son now


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975 Chicago Auto Show









1980 Geneva Motor Show









Fiat


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1986 Dodge Caravan concept at the San Francisco Auto Show









1989 Caravan ES Turbo at the '89 Baltimore Auto Show









A kid poses in front of a Volvo coupe, 1988


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'89 BiTurbo convertible in Baltimore









1987 Rolls Royce Corniche II in 1989









1982 Escort


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Canoga Park, CA - Bob Smith BMW









Gimme a Celica









Gene Langan VW


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

A 1969(?) car show in Helsinki, Finland.









A 1939 car show in Helsinki.









And a Mercedes showroom in Helsinki.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Foreign cars









Los Angeles - Williamson Motors









Later turned into a Circuit City, but they're all gone now


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/90


Type 2


Inside a dealership


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wermelskirchen, 1989









Same bus as last post, 4/93


11/59


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Unknown date


12/12/55 - Parkhurst Motors Studebaker Volkswagen


6/62 - short lived 1962 Chevy


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'39 Buick - 10/67 - still around in the Ottawa National Museum of Technology apparently


12/55


Unknown


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963


4/95 - only this late for the VW content


Sierra Leone, Africa - 1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Unknown


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Liking the color combo on this one, plus it's a ragtop!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The end of the one above


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981 - owner got it at age 12


1982 - car is long dead 


1983 - what the blue car's parts went on


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/84 - Trier


This dude bought a new car every year until '84 when his wife threatened to leave after he bought a 4 Runner (he still has it), and this Z is one of his cars.


Lipman VW in Vernon, CT - summer of 1990


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pre-Golf Rallye


Stanford Hall, 1988


Wonder if it has a crapton of power...'88


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1988, Peterborough



"Bug Jam" 1988 - Santa Pod Raceway, Bedfordshire


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bedfordshire, '88


1990


Before a choptop and ONE suicide door, '90


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1990


Warwickshire, 1988


Passat


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/87


San Diego, 1987


Pre-Corrado


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1988 partay


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/88 - 1963 bus









The Cabrio from "License to Drive" - Then/Now


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

REAL stance. Had fat tires on all 12 of my Beetles - 1973 Beetle at Loveland Pass, Colorado - 1989


1988 partay


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany - 6/79


Germany, 1979


Augsburg, 1979


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/79


Germany, 1979


Kaiserslautern, 1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/78 - Vilseck


Schweinfurt, 1978


West Germany, 1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Plymouth Duster in Germany


West Germany, 1978 - Mazda 323


West Germany, 1977


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vechta, 1977 


Germany, '77


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vechta, 1977


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

http://peerintothepast.tumblr.com/


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Germany, 1977


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany, 1977


Black Forest - 2/12/77


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/11/77 - Baden-Württemberg


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Münsterplatz - 2/12/77

















Konstanz - 2/17/77


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Baden-Württemberg - 2/11/77









Münsterplatz - 2/12/77









Worms, 1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dinkelsbühl - 8/76


random, 70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dinkelsbühl - 8/76


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dinkelsbühl - 8/76
url=https://flic.kr/p/mouG4y]







[/url]


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bonn, 1976


KPD (communist) party election


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ferrari 312T in Germany, 1975


Dinkelsbuhl, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1983 Audi 80GTE - 1990


1973 Vauxhall Viva HC 1200 - 9/87


1991/92 - Mini 1275GT with single piece nose


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1979 Ford Escort 1.3L - 1988 - Replacement for the totalled Viva 1200


1970 Ford Cortina 1600E - 1991


Newcastle, England - 1984 - Always liked the SD1's. I've found more 1984 Newcastle photos if wanted.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Duxford Airfield, 1984 - 80th anniversary of Rolls Royce


Picadilly Circus, 1984 - London


Gay Pride March in London, 1984


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1991 - 1984 AC 3000ME



London, 1984


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/1/85 - London


Hardy Monument, Dorchester - 1985


Marlborough, 1986


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Zürich, 1986 - Canon T70



Regensdorf, 1986


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'murica break


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

England, 1990


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1991 - 1986 Ford RS200S



Circa 1991 - 1987 Ford RS200


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Link to some 1989 English racing photos that include Sierras, a mk2 GTI, Saabs, E30's, Mercedes, Suzuki's

Beginning of another group from a 1989 BTCC race at Donington with the same cars from the last link plus 1988/89-spec LeManses, AE86's, and Peugeots

9/91

1991 Nissan Cocoon


1991 Ford Splash


1991 Dodge Viper


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1991 Toyota competition for the weirdest car design

1991 Delta Bug - No wheels, uses vibrating stilts 


Another submission 


Ford Zig and Ford Zag


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nissan FEV


1990 Nissan Prairie 


1990 Ferrari display at the British Motor Show


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980s Formula 1 car in 1990


1990 NSX


Car of the Future


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford Zig


1990 Alpine


1990 Lada Cossack


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/90


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/90



:heart: the HSR-II


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

from @latimesphotos Twitter (no date given)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Beetle in 1975


Cuzco


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1976


1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/76


1970s


70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/11/76 - Glastonbury


St. Michielsburg, 1970s


Early 70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973


Early 80s









Central Australia, 1974 - highway from Darwin to Adelaide


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Zaire, Cameroon - 1973


Bristol, England - 1960s


Unknown


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Unknown



Cabriolet, Anglia


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Our 1972 Chevy Malibu that we still have - Delaware, 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955 Porsche Super Speedster


Triumph 2000


Mercury Capri


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961 Corvair Monza 4 door sedan - Pakistan



Daimler SP250


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fiat 850 Spider


King Midget


1961 Land Rover 88


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Morgan Plus Four


1955 Porsche Super Speedster


1956 Nash Rambler


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950 Morgan Plus Four


1961 Land Rover 88/Series II-A


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985 Audi 5000S


1954


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961 Corvair Monza 4 door sedan in Madison, WI


1964 Galaxie 


1965 Corvair Corsa convertible


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 Corvair Monza convertible


King Midget - Jodie Road, Framingham, MA


'61 Land Rover 88/Series II-A


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Land Rover in Ethiopia


1939 MG TA Tickford in 1964


Opel 6- 1938


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mercedes 180 and an Opel Olympia Rekford in 1960


VW Beetle 1100 in 1958


Opel 4 PS in 1930


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Opel 1.2 Liter


Steyr 220 Gläser Cabriolet in 1949


Without Gläser bodywork - 1938


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fiat 521 in 1932


Holden FE in 1960


7/38 - Peugeot 402 Légère


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Peugeot 402 in 1937



Ford Taunus 20M


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fiat 1100 in 1950


8/29/61 - Opel Rekford P1


12/60 - Opel Rekford P1


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford Köln in 1935 


Another one in 1936 in Austria; most of these other B&W photos were in Germany


6/26/36 - Yet another one


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford Köln in 1935


Opel 1.2 Liter in 1935


1936 - Opel 1.2 Liter


Berlin, 1938 - Opel 1.2 Liter


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1928 Gardner Series 75 in 1930


1937 Chevy in 1940


1925


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1941 Studebaker Champion in 1948


1924 Buick 6-41 Sedan in 1930


1935 Ford in 1938 at Crown Point near Portland


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1948 Dodge Special Deluxe in 1950


1936 Plymouth Business in 1940


1946 Lincoln sedan in 1948


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/16/48 - 1940 Mercury Eight


1946 Buick sedan in 1948


1940 Ford Standard (Opposed to Business, noting the single taillight) Coupe in 1950


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> King Midget - Jodie Road, Framingham, MA


I love seeing how landscapes change over relatively short (decades) periods of time. Just found this same area on Google Maps. It's a short street with only a few cross streets. Was able to match up the two houses at the cross street. There's a lot more in the way of trees and houses now. The King Midget would have been roughly where the gray/black Chevy is in the modern picture.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MagicBus said:


> I love seeing how landscapes change over relatively short (decades) periods of time. Just found this same area on Google Maps. It's a short street with only a few cross streets. Was able to match up the two houses at the cross street. There's a lot more in the way of trees and houses now. The King Midget would have been roughly where the gray/black Chevy is in the modern picture.


LOL, I did the exact same thing.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MagicBus said:


> I love seeing how landscapes change over relatively short (decades) periods of time. Just found this same area on Google Maps. It's a short street with only a few cross streets. Was able to match up the two houses at the cross street. There's a lot more in the way of trees and houses now. The King Midget would have been roughly where the gray/black Chevy is in the modern picture.


I took a brief look around the area, going back and forth and finally noticing the cross street.



spockcat said:


> LOL, I did the exact same thing.


:thumbup:

Talbot DS 15/40 in 1928


Adler Standard 6 in 1928


Citroën AC6 in 1930


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Opel Olympia Rekfords



Mercedes 170 V


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford Taunus 12M in 1955


11/16/58 - Renault Frégate


Another Rekford - 1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/93 - dealership went out of business about a year later


Germany, 1955


VW 1100 in 1958


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/19/57 - Tallahassee, FL


Australia


Westphalia, 1956


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW 1100 - 1958


VW 1100 - 1959


Lower Saxony, 1950s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/59 - Greece


9/52


Charlottenburg, 1956


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Lovin' the pics 85Jetta!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

still_a_G said:


> Lovin' the pics 85Jetta!


Glad you and everyone else that looks at the thread like them!

40s
Wolfsburg 1940s. by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr

1978
VW T2 @ OPG Utrecht (1978) by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr

1987
3 in 1 by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/5/93
'Ford Escort Heaven' by EZTD, on Flickr

Wellington, NZ - 1992
vw's wellington nz 1992 by travelling-light, on Flickr

Wellington, NZ - 1991
wellington nz 1991 by travelling-light, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

90s
90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr

2/15/90 - 1985 Jetta coupe
HURRY UP MAAAAA!!!! by richie 59, on Flickr

Glasgow, UK - 1995
Douglas Street, Glasgow 1995 by aqualite, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

90s
90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr
90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr
90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1990s
90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr
90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr
90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr
90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr
90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr
90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr
90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr
90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr
90s bug pic by vdub_er, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1992









1980s
BMW Police car by through their eyes, on Flickr
BMW POLICE CAR by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Late 80s
scan0052 by through their eyes, on Flickr
scan0046 by through their eyes, on Flickr
BMW POLICE CAR by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VOLVO POLICE CAR OUTSIDE A WOOLWORTHS STORE by through their eyes, on Flickr
VOLVO POLICE CAR by through their eyes, on Flickr
scan0035 by through their eyes, on Flickr
scan0034 by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VOLVO POLICE CAR by through their eyes, on Flickr
VOLVO POLICE CAR by through their eyes, on Flickr
VOLVO POLICE CARS by through their eyes, on Flickr
BMW POLICE CAR by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

AUSTIN MINI POLICE CAR by through their eyes, on Flickr
POLICE RANGE ROVER by through their eyes, on Flickr
POLICE RANGE ROVER by through their eyes, on Flickr
Police Range Rover by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

scan0076 by through their eyes, on Flickr
scan0082 by through their eyes, on Flickr
scan0083 by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Police Land Rover by through their eyes, on Flickr
POLICE RANGE ROVER by through their eyes, on Flickr
Police Range Rover and Rover Car by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Love your posts, mate!

Just a small correction though: You keep on referring to those Opels as "Rekford", when the actual name is Rekord. 




1985Jetta said:


> Another Rekford - 1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Midlands Rover police car 1980s by through their eyes, on Flickr

I like these too, despite how crappy they are. Allegros are nice as well.
Austin Princess Police car by through their eyes, on Flickr
AUSTIN ALLEGRO POLICE CARS by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

scan0100 by through their eyes, on Flickr
VOLVO POLICE CAR by through their eyes, on Flickr
scan0125 by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

POLICE RANGE ROVER by through their eyes, on Flickr

PPX 454S is a 1978 Rover SD1, last licensed in 1988
Rover Police car by through their eyes, on Flickr

scan0130 by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

RBK 958S is a 1978 Volvo 240, last licensed in 1990 with its police livery removed
VOLVO POLICE CAR by through their eyes, on Flickr

B751 LDL is a 1985 Volvo 240, last licensed in 1997
British Volvo Police Car 1980s by through their eyes, on Flickr

scan0133 by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

scan0134 by through their eyes, on Flickr
scan0135 by through their eyes, on Flickr
POLICE RANGE ROVER by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

HERTFORDSHIRE POLICE RANGE ROVER by through their eyes, on Flickr
scan0140 by through their eyes, on Flickr
BRITISH RANGE ROVER POLICE CAR by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

scan0147 by through their eyes, on Flickr
BRITISH POLICE LAND ROVER by through their eyes, on Flickr
Volkswagan police car by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagon Golf Police car by through their eyes, on Flickr
German Police Volkswagon 1970s by through their eyes, on Flickr
German Police car Volkswagon by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

scan0169 by through their eyes, on Flickr
German Volkswagon Passat Police cars by through their eyes, on Flickr

More for the background vehicles
scan0175 by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NEW YORK POLICE DEPT ..MANHATTEN 1980 by through their eyes, on Flickr
NEW YORK POLICE DEPT ..MANHATTEN 1980 by through their eyes, on Flickr
MALTA POLICE LAND ROVERS by through their eyes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mini Police car MALTA 1970s by through their eyes, on Flickr

1980s









1984
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-10 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'84
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-17 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr

1987 - 3rd place finish in the James Hardie 1000
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-45 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr

3rd place finish
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-53 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

E30 M3
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-56 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr

DNF
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-58 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-59 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Other BTCC cars

1st place qualifier and championship winner - Chevy Monza 6.0L V8 
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-2 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-6 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr

1984
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-1 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1984 - Jaguar - 5.3 V8 bored to 5.6
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-3 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-4 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr

Commodore
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-12 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

E30 M3
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-44 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr

Ford
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-43 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-49 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-47 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-54 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

E30 M3's
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-46 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-63 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr

Commodore getting off track a little bit
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-52 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr

Crashed Commodore
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-62 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Titles with pictures
Brands Hatch Rallycross GP - Late 1980s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Ian Goldie's BDA powered Mini Clubman @ North Weald Sprint 1987 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Morris Cooper S Mk1 970 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lydden Hill Rallycross - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Lydden Hill Rallycross - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Lydden Hill Rallycross - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Matti Alamäki - Peugeot 206 T16 @ Lydden Hill Rallycross - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Lydden Hill Rallycross - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Lydden Hill Rallycross - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Matti Alamäki - Peugeot 206 T16 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Lydden Hill Rallycross - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Lydden Hill Rallycross - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lydden Hill Rallycross - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Brands Hatch Rallycross GP - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Brands Hatch Rallycross GP - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lancia Delta S4 - Matti Alamäki by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Brands Hatch Rallycross GP - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Brands Hatch Rallycross GP - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brands Hatch Rallycross GP - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Martin Schanche RS200 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Brands Hatch Rallycross GP - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brands Hatch Rallycross GP - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Brands Hatch Rallycross GP - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Will Gollop MG Metro 6R4 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Matti Alamäki - Peugeot 205 T16 @ Lydden Hill Rallycross - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Silk Cut Jaguar XJR-9 at The Bromley Padgent of Motoring 1989 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Silk Cut Jaguar XJR-9 at The Bromley Padgent of Motoring 1989 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Silk Cut Jaguar XJR-9 at The Bromley Padgent of Motoring 1989 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Silk Cut Jaguar XJR-9 at The Bromley Padgent of Motoring 1989 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Silk Cut Jaguar XJR-9 at The Bromley Padgent of Motoring 1989 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Silk Cut Jaguar XJR-9 at The Bromley Padgent of Motoring 1989 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Silk Cut Jaguar XJR-9 at The Bromley Padgent of Motoring 1989 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lydden Hill Rallycross Late 80s - Trevor Reeves by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Porsche 911 RS - Snetterton '90 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Porsche 911 RS - Snetterton '90 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gurston Down Speed Hillclimb 1990 - Maguire Mini by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Gurston Down Speed Hillclimb 1990 - Maguire Mini by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
VW Karmann Ghia Special Saloon at Lydden Hill Early '90s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Norwich Union Classic Car Run 1987 - Ferrari 250 Lusso by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Aston Martin DB5 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Ferrari 250 GT Nembo Spider - Norwich Union Classic Car Run 1987 - Ferrari by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Beat the living crap out of one of these :laugh:
Norwich Union Classic Car Run 1987 - Jaguar E-Type by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr

Lamborghini Miura - Norwich Union Classic Car Run 1987 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr

Norwich Union Classic Car Run 1987 - Mini Cooper S Mk1 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Norwich Union Classic Car Run 1987 - Mini Cooper S Mk1 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford RS200s at Ford's Test Centre in Boreham, Essex - 1987 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr

Fiero
Group C by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr

Sunbeam Tiger by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sunbeam Tigers @ Bruntingthorpe - Late 1980s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Sunbeam Tiger by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Sunbeam Tiger by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sunbeam Tiger @ Bruntingthorpe (late '80s) by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Sunbeam Tiger by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Sunbeam Tiger V8 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sunbeam Tiger by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Sunbeam Tiger by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mini Clubman at North Weald sprint - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Mini at North Weald sprint - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Mini at North Weald sprint - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Mini at North Weald sprint - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Mini at North Weald sprint - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Mini at North Weald sprint - Late 80s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Allard J2 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Fortec Mini Clubman by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Fortec Mini by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Renault 5 Turbo 2s - Spotted in North London Early '90s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Renault 5 Turbo 2 - Spotted in North London Early '90s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Renault 5 Turbo 2 - Spotted in North London Early '90s by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Renault 5 Turbo 2 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche Flat Nose by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Austin Cooper S Mk1 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
BWM 325i by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BMW 2002 - Mallory Park 1990 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Porsche RSR - Silverstone 1987 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Porsche 935 - Silverstone 1987 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche 935 - Silverstone 1987 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Porsche 935 - Silverstone 1987 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Porsche 935 - Silverstone 1987 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche 935 - Silverstone 1987 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Porsche RSR - Silverstone 1987 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Porsche 935 - Silverstone 1987 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche 935 - Silverstone 1987 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Gerry Marshall's Aston Martin DBS V8 - Silverstone 1987 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Prescott Speed Hillclimb '90 - Lotus 7 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford-Cosworth BDJ Powered Spaceframe Mini by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Prescott Speed Hillclimb '90 - Ford GT40 Replica by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Prescott Speed Hillclimb '90 - MGB V8 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Prescott Speed Hillclimb '90 - MGB V8 by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Prescott Speed Hillclimb '90 - Porsche 911 Carrera by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Prescott Speed Hillclimb '90 - Ferrari 308 GTB by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Prescott Speed Hillclimb '90 - Ferrari 308 GTS by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Prescott Speed Hillclimb '90 - Mini Marcos by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Prescott Speed Hillclimb '90 - Westfield by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Prescott Speed Hillclimb '90 - Mini Clubman by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Prescott Speed Hillclimb '90 - Austin Healey by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Prescott Speed Hillclimb '90 - Austin Healey Frogeye by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
Prescott Speed Hillclimb '90 - Austin Special by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lydden Hill Sprint '90 - Mini Clubman by ComfortablyNumb..., on Flickr
BMW M1 Procar Central Milton Keynes Racing car show 1980 by Antsphoto, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-30 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-29 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr
1980s Motor Sport Scanned Photos-32 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jaguar XJR-9 and Sauber C-9 - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Parc Ferme - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Jaguar XJR-9 - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mauro Baldi / James Weaver - Sauber C9 - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
James Weaver - Sauber C-9 - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Jan Lammers / Johnny Dumfries - Jaguar XJR-9 - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kris Nissen / Harald Grohs - Kremer Porsche 962/6 - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Derek Bell / Tiff Needell - RLR Porsche 962 GTi - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Mauro Baldi / James Weaver - Sauber C9 - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ray Bellm / Gordon Spice - Spice SE88C - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Flames from the Mazda 767 - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Sean Walker - FAI Tiga GC287 - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jan Lammers - Jaguar XJR-9 - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Jean-Louis Schlesser - Sauber Mercedes C9 - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Sauber Mercedes C9 and Jaguar XJR-9 leading - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pace lap - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Pace lap - Autosport 1000km - Silverstone - 8th May 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Eddie Cheever / Raul Boesel - Jaguar XJR-8 - Winners of the Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tiga GC84/5 crashed - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Porsche 962 and Jaguar XJR-8 - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Porsche 962 and Spice Pontiac - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Eddie Cheever / Raul Boesel - Jaguar XJR-8 - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Mike Thackwell / Henri Pescarolo - Sauber Mercedes C9 - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Richard Cleare / James Weaver - March 85G - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jan Lammers / John Watson - Jaguar XJR-8 - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Jochen Mass / Bob Wollek - Porsche 962 - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Ian Khan / Kenneth Liem - Bardon DB1/2 - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Derek Bell / Hans Joachim Stuck - Porsche 962 - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Dominique Laclaud / Gerard Tremblay / Sylvain Boulay - ALD 192 - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Volker Viedler / Kris Nissen / Allen Berg - Kremer Porsche 962 - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Martin Brundle / John Nielsen - Jaguar XJR-9 - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Tiga GC84/5 and Bardon DB1/2 - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Mike Thackwell / Henri Pescarolo - Sauber Mercedes C-9 - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fiero
Graham Duxbury / Nick Adams - Spice Fiero - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr

Uwe Schafe / Jesus Pareja - Brun Porsche 962 - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr

Sauber Mercedes C9, Porsche 962 and two Jaguar XJR-9s - Silverstone 1000km - 10th May 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tourist Trophy - Silverstone - 4th September 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Andy Rouse's Ford Sierra RS500 leading Tom Walkinshaw's Holden Commodore - Tourist Trophy - Silverstone - 4th September 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Accident during BTCC round at Silverstone - 5th June 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BTCC at Club Corner, Silverstone - 4th October 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
BTCC at the British Grand Prix, Silverstone - 12th July 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Chris Hodgetts - Toyota Corolla GT - Silverstone BTCC - 7th June 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Phil Dowsett - Toyota Corolla GT - Silverstone RAC TT - 4th September 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr

aka Maxima
Kevin Eaton - Nissan Bluebird - Silverstone BTCC - 4th October 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr

Jacques Laffite - Alfa Romeo 75 Turbo - Silverstone RAC TT - 6th September 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mercedes 190E 2.3 16V - Silverstone RAC TT - 6th September 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Emmanuele Pirro - BMW M3 - Silverstone RAC TT - 6th September 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Roland Ratzenberger - BMW M3 - Silverstone BTCC - 5th June 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Frank Sytner - BMW M3 - Silverstone BTCC - 5th June 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Mike Smith - BMW M3 - Silverstone BTCC - 5th June 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Frank Sytner - BMW M3 - Silverstone RAC TT - 6th September 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chris Hodgetts - Toyota Supra Turbo - Silverstone BTCC - 5th June 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Graham 'Skid' Scarborough - Rover Vitesse - Silverstone BTCC - 4th October 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Tim Harvey - Rover Vitesse - Silverstone BTCC - 7th June 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dennis Leech - Rover Vitesse - Silverstone BTCC - 7th June 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Mike Newman - BMW 635 CSi - Silverstone BTCC - 7th June 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Mike O' Brien - Holden Commodore VL - Silverstone BTCC - 5th June 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mike O' Brien - Holden Commodore VK - Silverstone BTCC - 4th October 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Ford Escort RS Turbos - Silverstone BTCC - 4th October 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Tim Harvey - Ford Sierra RS500 - Silverstone BTCC - 5th June 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dick Johnson/John Bowe - Ford Sierra RS500 - Silverstone RAC TT - 4th September 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Ford Sierra RS500s - Silverstone RAC TT - 4th September 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Klaus Ludwig - Ford Sierra RS500 - Silverstone RAC TT - 6th September 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Steve Soper - Ford Sierra RS500 - Silverstone RAC TT - 6th September 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Andy Rouse and Steve Soper - Ford Sierra RS500s - Silverstone RAC TT - 4th September 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Andy Rouse - Ford Sierra RS500 - Silverstone BTCC - 5th June 1988 by Trackside70, on Flickr
Andy Rouse - Ford Sierra Cosworth - Silverstone BTCC - 7th June 1987 by Trackside70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

captions

1957 photo of New Milford VW by 63vwdriver, on Flickr

Safeway VW Dealership Southern California by romleys, on Flickr

Carter Motors Inc., Volkswagen, Seattle WA, 1973 by aldenjewell, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Autohaus Volkswagen-Porsche, Tacoma, WA by aldenjewell, on Flickr
Cheely Motor Company, Volkswagen, East Point GA by aldenjewell, on Flickr
Clyde Rogers Volkswagen, El Centro CA by aldenjewell, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Concours Motors, Volkswagen & Mercedes-Benz, Milwaukee, WI by aldenjewell, on Flickr

1995


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

I swear Carter's show room looks exactly the same, I live a few blocks away. And my brother worked there for a few years. And there is a couple new Beetles in the window right now.


Sent from the bathroom while I am pooping.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957+, had a '57 Fury 2 door hardtop
Sanucci Volkswagen, Reseda, Calif. by 63vwdriver, on Flickr

1964+
Al Tatti Volkswagen, Downey, Calif. by 63vwdriver, on Flickr
Al Tatti Volkswagen, Downey, Calif. by 63vwdriver, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Finnegan Volkswagen, North Syracuse, NY by aldenjewell, on Flickr
Davella Motors Inc., Volkswagen, Meriden CT by aldenjewell, on Flickr
Roland Willis Jr. & Son, Volkswagen, Burlington, NJ by aldenjewell, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Car Dealership in Keene New Hampshire by Keene and Cheshire County (NH) Historical Photos, on Flickr
Old VW Used Cars Sign, Vernon, CT 1990 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'74 Audi Fox and a much more 'murican '72 Dodge Polara
Cars, oh, and Becca too by bcostin, on Flickr
Becca playing, 1977 by bcostin, on Flickr
Porsche 911 R at Sebring 1968. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Color Snapshot---A Young German Girl Showing-Off Her Empty Coffee Cup by mrwaterslide, on Flickr

Miss my 2 that I abused in the Colorado snow. Strap them skis to the roof!
VW Karmann-Ghia by Raymondx1, on Flickr
VW Karmann-Ghia by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/29/64
VW 1100 by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1958 - had one of these as well and it was alright...for a porsche 
Porsche 356 ‘Pre-A’ Coupé by Raymondx1, on Flickr

Masstricht, 1961
De Z-club by Michiel V, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A garage in 1970s Mombasa by daviddb, on Flickr


RI street scene by blue65pv544, on Flickr

Øvre Møllenberg gate med Wessels gate 20 til høyre / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Asbjørn Høyem as i Wessels gate 22 / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Buran / Lade / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Weidemanns vei sett fra nordøst / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nedre Møllenberg gate 66-68 / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
I krysset Wessels gate og Nedre Møllenberg gate / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Wessels gate 14 og 16 / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wessels gate 7, 9 og 11 / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
I krysset Wessels gate og Nedre Møllenberg gate / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Korsnes lavprissenter i Rosenborg gate 11 / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Can you see the VW?
Korsnes lavprissenter i Rosenborg gate 11 / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr

For the Saab dudes
Wessels gate 4 og 2 sett fra Kirkegata / Møllenberg by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr

Wessels gate 5, 7 og 9 / Møllenberg by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Unimog?
Rosenborg gate 8 / Kirkegata / Møllenberg by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr

Rosenborg gate 5 / Møllenberg by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr

le Saab
Rosenborg gate 5 og 7 / Møllenberg by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Johan O. Helgesen i Rosenborg gate 3 / Møllenberg by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Gyldenløves gate 4 og 2 / Kirkegata 39 / Møllenberg by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Kirkegata 41 og Gyldenløves gate 9 / Møllenberg by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960-61 Chevy Corvair 700 4 door sedan
Nedre Møllenberg gate 59 / Møllenberg by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr

Gyldenløves gate 11 og Nedre Møllenberg gate 60 / Møllenberg by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr

Nedre Møllenberg gate 60, 62 og 64 / Møllenberg by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nedre Møllenberg gate 58 / Gyldenløves gate 4 og 2 / Møllenberg by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Nedre Møllenberg gate 58 / Gyldenløves gate / Møllenberg by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr

random Volvo
Rosenborg gate 13 og 15 / Møllenberg by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nedre Møllenberg gate 67 - 69 / Rosenborg gate 13 / Møllenberg by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Ilsvikøra sett fra vest by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
I krysset Rosenborg gate og Øvre Møllenberg gate / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rosenborg gate 21 og 23 / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Rosenborg gate 17 og 19 / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
I krysset Rosenborg gate og Øvre Møllenberg gate / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Øvre Møllenberg gate / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Hurtig-Rens i Nonnegata / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Nonnegata 15 og 17 / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Øvre Møllenberg gate med Bispehaugen skole i bakgrunnen / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Båhus gate 8 - 16 / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Haldens gate fra sørvest / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nedre Møllenberg gate 34 - 48 / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Bakkegata med Nedre Møllenberg gate 34 til høyre / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Nedre Møllenberg gate ved krysset Nonnegata / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nedre Møllenberg gate 31 - 45 / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Nonnegata 12 - 14 fra Nedre Møllenberg gate / Møllenberg (1970) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr
Beyerbrygga i Kjøpmannsgata 5 (1972) by Trondheim Byarkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1983
Head out on the - beach. by Librarianguish, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Figured some people would want all Saab posts

Been blasting Marky Mark









1982-ish









1984 - Saab 96 and Sunbeam Rapier - the Sunbeam's registration is on a BMW now
Sunbeam Rapier by Mick Travis, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/29/89 - Saab 900 turbo and Buick Regal coupe with the unkillable 3800 
GREENKILL AVE KINGSTON IN 1989 by richie 59, on Flickr

Saab 99
Saab 99 by Juhani Sierla, on Flickr

Some leisurely ice racing
saab and porsche on ice by philethier, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1979 Saab 99 turbo in Spring 1982 - Mystic, CT
1979 SAAB 99 Turbo by Vin Crosbie, on Flickr

1982 900 turbo
Saab 900 Turbo 1982 by Golfhunter, on Flickr

1982, Saab meet
1982 08 Chgo Saab Club 00000057 Anne by mobile_gnome, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Early 80s
SAAB 96 two-stroke by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr
SAAB 96 two-stroke by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr
SAAB 96 two-stroke by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SAAB 96 two-stroke by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr
SAAB 96 two-stroke by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A random MG Montego Turbo that's dead (or at least unlicensed) now
1984 by Mick Travis, on Flickr

11/26/91
KINGSTON YMCA IN 1991 by richie 59, on Flickr

10/9/91
AT THE OLD BRICKYARD IN 1991 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/31/90
BUILDING MIRON LANE IN 1990 by richie 59, on Flickr

6/29/89
DECOS DINER AND NIGHTCLUB IN 1989 by richie 59, on Flickr

April Fool's Day, 1989
TOY POLICE CAR by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/7/89 - Hudson Valley Mall - stuff you like, stuff I like 
BACK OF THE HUDSON VALLEY MALL IN 1989 by richie 59, on Flickr
BACK OF THE HUDSON VALLEY MALL IN 1989 by richie 59, on Flickr
BACK OF THE HUDSON VALLEY MALL IN 1989 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/19/88
GAS IN ROSENDALE IN 1988 by richie 59, on Flickr

3/17/85 - you can thank me later  - hopefully 2625 still reads the thread 
RT 17 SOUTHBOUND NJ IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr

2/3/85
GRAND STREET IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/31/83
ALBANY NY IN 1983 by richie 59, on Flickr

2/7/82
PLAZA CAR WASH by richie 59, on Flickr

9/2/85 - 1985 Plymouth Horizon
STANDING BY THE '85 HORIZON by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/20/83
PEARL STREET KINGSTON IN 1983 by richie 59, on Flickr

3/13/83 - 1981 Monte Carlo with a Ford Pinto wagon in the background - the MC lasted for 10 years until it was wrecked for the 2nd time
MY 1981 MONTE CARLO by richie 59, on Flickr

1/22/83
NEW YORK TELEPHONE BUILDING IN 1983 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hudson Valley Mall - 12/18/82
AT HESS'S IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr

5/10/82 - 1976 AMC Hornet
SANDY BY THE HORNET by richie 59, on Flickr

3/12/82 - 1936 Chevy truck left to rot - frame and engine are still there
'36 CHEVY TRUCK IN THE SNOW by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kingston, NY - 11/26/83
ON JOHN STREET IN 1983 by richie 59, on Flickr

4/5/87 - Wappingers Falls, NY
G FOX AT THE GALLARIA MALL IN 1987 by richie 59, on Flickr

St. Remy, NY - 1967 T2
THE FAMILY BY THE NEW 1967 VW by richie 59, on Flickr
'67 VW VAN by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DAD AND THE KIDS BY THE NEW VW IN 1967 by richie 59, on Flickr

8/10/69
THE FAMILY HOME IN 1969 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1932 Essex in 1939
LETS GO by richie 59, on Flickr

Queens, NY - 8/16/39 - 1938 Hupmobile
1938 HUPMOBILE by richie 59, on Flickr
MY GRANDPAS 1938 HUPMOBILE by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

WINTER FUN 1940 by richie 59, on Flickr

1945 - WWII vet
LETS GO FISHIN. by richie 59, on Flickr

Ulster, NY - 1937 Chevy
ERNIE IN 1945 by richie 59, on Flickr
ERNIE W IN 1945 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kingston, NY - 1945
ERNIE W 1945 by richie 59, on Flickr

3/29/76 - '66 squareback 
1966 VW by richie 59, on Flickr
ERNIES RIDE IN 1976 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Back to Albany for a photo - 3/17/79
ALBANY NY IN 1979 by richie 59, on Flickr

12/18/79
BROADWAY AT ALBANY AVE & I-587 IN 1979 by richie 59, on Flickr

Scrapped in 1981
'73 LAGUNA by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/17/79
MY 1970 CUTLASS by richie 59, on Flickr

3/18/79
DANNY BY MY CUTLASS by richie 59, on Flickr

3/19/79
ERNIE IN PASADINA IN 1979 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/79
MY 1967 CADILLAC by richie 59, on Flickr
MY 1967 CADILLAC by richie 59, on Flickr

9/79
1972 CHRYSLER NEW YORKER by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The same 1970 Cutlass from a couple posts back - 12/79
MY 1970 CUTLASS by richie 59, on Flickr

9/79 - 1971 Satellite
'71 SATELLITE IN 1979 by richie 59, on Flickr
'71 SATELLITE by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 GMC in 1979
1969 GMC NYTEL by richie 59, on Flickr

12/79 - 1971 Chrysler 300
MY '71 ''300'' IN 1979 by richie 59, on Flickr

The same Caddy after it was sold, 12/13/79
'67 CADILLAC by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/15/79
SYLVIA AT KINGSTON PLAZA IN 1979 by richie 59, on Flickr
SYLVIA AT BRITTS IN 1979 by richie 59, on Flickr

12/19/79 - 1971 Chrysler 300
MY 1971 CHRYSLER 300 IN 1979 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/80
1968 CHEVY C-20 by richie 59, on Flickr

1/17/80 - Grand Street, Kingston, NY
MICRONETICS GRAND ST IN 1980 by richie 59, on Flickr
grandstreet by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/18/80
YIELD...from disco by richie 59, on Flickr

3/80
1964 BUICK LESABRA by richie 59, on Flickr

3/3/80 - junked after vandalism
'71 300 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/14/80
PARKER IN 1980 by richie 59, on Flickr
PARKER BY THE WRECKED LAGUNA by richie 59, on Flickr

3/16/80
1976 HORNET by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/16/80 - 1971 Satellite
1971 SATELLITE by richie 59, on Flickr

3/80 - slant six
'76 DUSTER by richie 59, on Flickr

4/80 - Satellite
1971 PLYMOUTH by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/4/80
POP'S MOPED by richie 59, on Flickr

5/5/80 - St. Remy, NY
MY 1968 CHEVY TRUCK by richie 59, on Flickr

5/17/80
'64 FURY by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/20/80
'70 DART by richie 59, on Flickr

5/25/80
MY '68 CHEVY TRUCK by richie 59, on Flickr

6/80 - Electra 225
1965 BUICK by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/3/80
NEW PALTZ NY IN 1980 by richie 59, on Flickr

Lake George, NY - 7/80
FUNNY VW by richie 59, on Flickr

New Salem, NY - 7/80
1948 CHEVY WRECKER by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/80
MY 1977 DODGE TRUCK IN 1980 by richie 59, on Flickr

7/5/80
CANADA ST LAKE GEORGE NY IN 1980 by richie 59, on Flickr

7/17/80
HORSE n BUGGY by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/21/80
MY '68 CHEVY TRUCK RESTORATION by richie 59, on Flickr

10/80
'71 CAPRICE by richie 59, on Flickr

12/22/80
THE HORNET AND THE DODGE IN 1980 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/28/80 - junked in March 1981
'71 CAPRICE by richie 59, on Flickr
ERNIES '71 CAPRICE by richie 59, on Flickr
FIXING ERNIES '71 CAPRICE IN 1980 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/11/81
DEAD CAPRICE by richie 59, on Flickr
DEAD CAPRICE by richie 59, on Flickr

1974 Pinto wagon - 6/4/81
'74 PINTO WAGON by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

York Harbor, ME - 8/10/81
YORK HARBOR MAINE IN '81 by richie 59, on Flickr

8/10/81
YORK HARBOR MAINE IN 1981 by richie 59, on Flickr
YORK HARBOR MAINE IN 1981 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/10/81
YORK HARBOR MAINE IN 1981 by richie 59, on Flickr

9/24/81
THE CIVIC NEXT DOOR by richie 59, on Flickr

10/3/81 - Peekskill, NY
PEEKSKILL NY IN 1981 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/3/81
BROADWAY IN THE BRONX IN 1981 by richie 59, on Flickr

10/4/81
1974 PINTO WAGON IN 1981 by richie 59, on Flickr

10/11/81
'73 BUICK by richie 59, on Flickr
'73 BUICK by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/15/81
ERNIE IS BACK by richie 59, on Flickr

11/16/81
'69 GMC VAN by richie 59, on Flickr

11/28/81
WILBUR NY IN 1981 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/28/81
RONDOUT IN 1981 by richie 59, on Flickr

2/7/82 - Broadway, Kingston, NY
KINGSTON HOSPITAL IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
kingstonhospital2 by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/7/82 - Kingston, NY
BENIDICTINE HOSPITAL IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr

2/7/82 - Wilbur, NY
ABEEL ST WILBUR IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr

2/7/82 - Kingston, NY 
BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
broadway by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/8/82 - Kingston, NY
STUCK by richie 59, on Flickr
ALL NEW RT 9W IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr

2/27/82
ALBANY AV IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
UPTOWN KINGSTON IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/12/82 - dat Pontiac Phoenix
WILBUR NY IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr

3/30/82
ERNIES '69 DART by richie 59, on Flickr

That same Satellite - 4/9/82
1971 PLYMOUTH SATELLITE IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/9/82 - junkyard itself is still open but no old cars as usual
JUNK 1960 CHEVY IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
JUNK CARS AT WALDRONS IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
JUNK CARS AT WALDRONS IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/9/82 - wasn't worth much of anything back then
JUNK 1968 CHARGER IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr

4/9/82
SAUGERTIES NY IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr

4/25/82 - same dude still owns it
1964 OLDS 88 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/24/82
DASHING by richie 59, on Flickr

10/6/82
BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
GRAND STREET KINGSTON IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/6/82
KINGSTON PLAZA IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
FOXHALL AV IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
UPTOWN KINGSTON IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/6/82
COUNTY COURT HOUSE IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
AT THE KINGSTON PLAZA IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/6/82
WALL STREET KINGSTON IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
THE OLD OLD COUNTY JAIL IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/6/82 - anyone want to help pinpoint it?
BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr

Same day
'69 VALIANT by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/10/82
SANDY WASHING HER MG by richie 59, on Flickr
1975 MG MIDGET by richie 59, on Flickr

10/16/82
LOWER BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/23/82
BROADWAY NEWBURGH IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
NEWBURGH NY IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
NEWBURGH NY IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/23/82
NEWBURGH NY IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr

10/24/82
RT 1 PORT CHESTER NY IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr

I-87 - 10/24/82
TAPPANZEE BRIDGE IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/24/82 - dat wagoneer
SHAWNEE PA IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
SHAWNEE PA IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
SHAWNEE PA IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/30/82
BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
ULSTER AV AND 9W IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr

10/31/82
'67 CHEVY VAN by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/31/82 - MGB traded in for a 1982 Camaro Iron Duke - you all know I had one :laugh:
LOWER BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
THE MGB IN THE FRONTYARD by richie 59, on Flickr
RT 28 EASTBOUND IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/18/82
HUDSON NY IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr
CARS AT THE MALL IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr

12/23/82
WALL STREET KINGSTON IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> 6/19/88
> 3/17/85 - you can thank me later  - hopefully 2625 still reads the thread
> RT 17 SOUTHBOUND NJ IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr


Took me a moment to recognize it, but that's Joe Heidt VW in Ramsey, NJ. The combination of seeing the VWs, and the Hess station across the highway make it a dead giveaway.

I traveled that stretch of road so many times in my life that I was probably in the car with my parents at some point and passed right by that very same lineup of new MkIIs.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

Cool to see pictures of the mid hudson region from back in the day. Too bad Newburgh is so bad now a days. Kingston and Hudson have really turned themselves around and I'd think that their historical societies would love to have copies of some of those pictures.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MagicBus said:


> Took me a moment to recognize it, but that's Joe Heidt VW in Ramsey, NJ. The combination of seeing the VWs, and the Hess station across the highway make it a dead giveaway.
> 
> I traveled that stretch of road so many times in my life that I was probably in the car with my parents at some point and passed right by that very same lineup of new MkIIs.


Cool!!!



welderdood said:


> Cool to see pictures of the mid hudson region from back in the day. Too bad Newburgh is so bad now a days. Kingston and Hudson have really turned themselves around and I'd think that their historical societies would love to have copies of some of those pictures.


Should be plenty more to come, IIRC these photos go all the way up to '92.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kingston, NY - gonna try doing all this from a mobile device

12/23/82









1/22/83 - New Paltz


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

State Street, Albany, NY - 1/31/83

















5/14/83 - Paramus Park Mall


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/21/83 - Rondout









6/21/83 - Hurley, NY - used in the 1982 movie Tootsie, still there









1982 Camaro Iron Duke 4 speed - 7/13/83 - you may recognize this from the "That First Chevy" Chevrolet commercial


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kingston, NY - 11/20/83 - brown building in the last photo is now a CVS


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/20/83 - 1898 tugboat, still a BK but looks different


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/20/83









11/26/83 - 1658 house









11/26/83


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/26/83









11/26/83 - Kings Mall - Ulster, NY









Cornell Street, Kingston - 11/26/83


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/1/83 - the new 1984 Mark VII on a 1980 RCA TV









12/17/83









12/31/83 - Ulster Avenue, Kingston, NY


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/3/84









3/24/84









4/1/84


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/7/84
ROGERS AND WURTS STREETS IN 1984 by richie 59, on Flickr

4/22/84 - now torn down, Pontiac Phoenix
THE OLD BINNEWATER DEPO IN 1984 by richie 59, on Flickr
MY DADS '79 PHOENIX IN 1984 by richie 59, on Flickr
MY DADS '79 PHOENIX IN 1984 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/22/84
ON GOLDEN HILL IN 1984 by richie 59, on Flickr

6/14/84
UPTOWN KINGSTON NY IN 1984 by richie 59, on Flickr
BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1984 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

This '76 Hornet lasted until 1989, rust repair seen here - 6/15/84
PATCHING THE HORNET by richie 59, on Flickr

7/4/84 - 1982 2.5L Camaro
'82 CAMARO by richie 59, on Flickr

9/2/84
BOB's GAME ROOM IN 1984 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/16/84
MY 1979 SUNBIRD IN 1984 by richie 59, on Flickr

1/4/85
MY 1979 SUNBIRD by richie 59, on Flickr
MY 1979 SUNBIRD IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr
MY '79 SUNBIRD DASH by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/4/85
OLD DEAD CARS IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr
MY 1979 SUNBIRD DASH by richie 59, on Flickr
MY '79 SUNBIRD by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/4/85
OLD PLYMOUTH WAGON by richie 59, on Flickr
'72 FURY by richie 59, on Flickr

2/3/85
MAINSTREET CATSKILL IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/3/85
ALONG THE RONDOUT IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr
RONDOUT IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr
CATSKILL NY IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/3/85 - 1971 Chevy 3/4 ton van
ROTTEN 20 by richie 59, on Flickr

2/3/85
MY '79 SUNBIRD IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr

3/10/85
MY '79 SUNBIRD by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*3/17/85 - NJ Volvo dealer*
ROUTE 17 NJ IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr

South Hills Mall, 3/31/85
SOUTH HILLS MALL IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr

3/31/85 - Wappingers Falls, NY - Now a Cadillac Buick GMC dealership
SPARTAN MOTORS IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/85
KINGSTON TELEPHONE BUILDING IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr
NY Tel SERVICE FLEET OF 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr
N.Y.T DODGE by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/5/85
WEST SIDE DRIVE IN '85 by richie 59, on Flickr
"NO NUKES" by richie 59, on Flickr
MANHATTAN EASTSIDE IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr
MANHATTAN TO BROOKLYN VIEW IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/5/85
MIDTOWN MANHATTAN IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr
VIEW NORTH TO MIDTOWN MANHATTAN IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr
VIEW FROM THE TRADE CENTER IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/5/85 - building in the bottom photo is now a Verizon building
FILL THE DODGE by richie 59, on Flickr
NYT ALL TERRAIN VEHICLE by richie 59, on Flickr
NYT KINGSTON IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/9/85
NY TELEPHONE KINGSTON NY IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr

6/1/85
JUST ONE MORE LOAD. by richie 59, on Flickr
SANDY AND PETES HOUSE IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/1/85
THE '71 DODGE IN '85 by richie 59, on Flickr

6/4/85 - bought new in November 1984
'85 F-150 by richie 59, on Flickr

6/8/85
2 SUNBIRDS by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/18/85
DANNY AND THE DOGS by richie 59, on Flickr

9/15/85 - Learning to drive on an '83 Skyhawk 2 door notchback
JACKIE AND MEG IN '85 by richie 59, on Flickr

9/20/85 - Kingston Point
AT KINGSTON POINT IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The first wreck for the '81 MC - 10/21/85
MY SMASHED MONTE by richie 59, on Flickr

11/24/85
WURTS STREET KINGSTON IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr

4/3/86
AT THE TRAILER PARK IN '86 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/86
RUSTY HORNET by richie 59, on Flickr

5/23/86
CARS IN DRIVEWAY 1986 by richie 59, on Flickr
MY SMASHED MONTE by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/24/86
KINGSTON HOSPITAL EXPANTION IN 1986 by richie 59, on Flickr
AT THE MOVIES IN 1986 by richie 59, on Flickr

5/31/86 - Toyota Starlet
1986 TOYOTA STARLET by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/8/86
1953 PLYMOUTH by richie 59, on Flickr
OLD INTERNATIONAL by richie 59, on Flickr

6/18/86 - parking garage torn down about 7 years ago
UPTOWN KINGSTON NY1986 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/22/86 - 1983 Skyhawk wrecked in late 1986
TOM AND HIS '83 SKYHAWK by richie 59, on Flickr

7/5/86 - a fishbowl lurks
WAYNE WITH THE BAT by richie 59, on Flickr

7/15/86 - 1973 Plymouth Satellite
1973 PLYMOUTH by richie 59, on Flickr
'73 SATELLITE by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12 grand for a 305 4 speed MC - 9/14/86
MY BRAND NEW '86 MONTE CARLO LS by richie 59, on Flickr

'59 Caddy and '64 Chevy - 10/5/86
''RUSTILLAC'' by richie 59, on Flickr
'64 CHEVY by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/5/86 - 1958 Cadillac Series 62
1958 COUPE DEVILLE IN 1986 by richie 59, on Flickr

11/86 - your regular beaten up NY car
1977 CHEVY WAGON by richie 59, on Flickr

11/27/86 - Highland, NY
POUGHKEEPSIE NY IN 1986 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Highland, NY - 11/27/86
POUGHKEEPSIE NY...1986 by richie 59, on Flickr

11/27/86 - Poughkeepsie, NY
MID HUDSON BRIDGE IN 1985 by richie 59, on Flickr

Had a '59 4 door hardtop like this, albeit in better shape - 11/28/86
1959 ''RUSTILLAC'' by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/28/86 - long gone, including the house
OLD JUNK & LINCOLN by richie 59, on Flickr

Had a '60 Ford 4 door sedan - 11/28/86
LONG JUNK 1960 FORD by richie 59, on Flickr

12/27/86
KINGSTON NY IN 1986 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/27/86 - Connelly, NY
KINGSTON NY IN 1986 by richie 59, on Flickr
RONDOUT VIEW FROM CONNELLY by richie 59, on Flickr

1/17/87 - Peugeot 504
NEAR SELKIRK NY IN 1987 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/15/87 - 1971 GMC buses, Kingston - building at the end of the street in the 2nd photo is gone now
OLD WARD BODY BUSES by richie 59, on Flickr
KINGSTON NY IN 1987 by richie 59, on Flickr
BURNED OUT FORD VAN by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/15/87 - cruised up and down the Hudson River, officially out of service in 1990, burned in an arson fire in 1998. Complex in the 2nd picture demolished in 2012. 
THE OLD SHOW BOAT IN 1987 by richie 59, on Flickr
THE STONE CRUSHER by richie 59, on Flickr
BUILDING CONDOS IN CONNELLY IN 1987 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/15/87
KINGSTON NY IN 1987 by richie 59, on Flickr

4/5/87 - the original Magnum if you don't count the 440 Magnum engine, road in the 2nd picture is now six lanes wide and the bridge is gone 
OLD DODGE MAGNUM by richie 59, on Flickr
OLD WAPPINGER CREEK BRIDGE IN 1987 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/5/87 - now six lanes wide
RT 9 IN 1987 by richie 59, on Flickr
RT 9 IN 1987 by richie 59, on Flickr
SOUTH HILLS MALL IN 1987 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/15/87 - rental 1987 Cavalier notchback 
APOLLO BEACH FLA IN 1987 by richie 59, on Flickr
DIGGERS ON APOLLO BEACH FLA IN 1987 by richie 59, on Flickr
APOLLO BEACH FLA IN 1987 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/20/87
PETE AND SANDYS '79 COUPE DEVILLE by richie 59, on Flickr

4/25/87 - burnt building is now rebuilt and in busniess
NEW PALTZ NY IN 1987 by richie 59, on Flickr
MY '86 MONTE CARLO LS by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/2/87
RAT RODS by richie 59, on Flickr
THE NEW FORD BY THE OLD PUMPS by richie 59, on Flickr
OLD GAS PUMPS by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/26/87
'81 MONTE CARLO by richie 59, on Flickr

9/87 - Maiden, NY
FIX IT AGAIN PETE by richie 59, on Flickr

Albany, NY
EMPIRE STATE PLAZA 1987 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/6/87 - Empire State Village
OH NUTS by richie 59, on Flickr

9/30/87
RUSTY INTERNATIONAL by richie 59, on Flickr

Kingston, NY - 12/27/87
1967 BUICK by richie 59, on Flickr
OLD BUICK by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/16/88
OLD BROWN TRANSPORTER IN 1988 by richie 59, on Flickr
MAIN ST NEW PALTZ IN 1988 by richie 59, on Flickr

1/31/88 - scrapped around 1990
OLD REO. by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/31/88
OLD FORDS by richie 59, on Flickr

4/1/88 - 1988 Cavalier, 1987 Accord, 1981 Mustang
A NEW HOUSE AND 3 CARS by richie 59, on Flickr
MAIN ST NEW PALTZ IN 1988 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/24/88
1959 EDSEL RANGER IN 1988 by richie 59, on Flickr
1959 EDSEL. by richie 59, on Flickr
OLD SUNSET DRIVE IN SIGN IN 1988 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/24/88
'81 MONTE CARLO by richie 59, on Flickr
ROTTEN '59 EDSEL by richie 59, on Flickr
THE EDSEL AND THE PONTIAC by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/19/88
OLD FORD PICKUPS by richie 59, on Flickr
NEW 1988 CAVALIER by richie 59, on Flickr

7/2/88
PETE AND THE COUPE DEVILLE by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/6/88
THE CADY AND THE DODGE IN 1988 by richie 59, on Flickr

10/12/88
MY BROTHERS 1988 ISUZU PICKUP by richie 59, on Flickr

10/15/88
BOB's LINCOLN by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/15/88
'81 MONTE CARLO by richie 59, on Flickr
PAINTING BOB'S LINCOLN by richie 59, on Flickr

10/22/88
'81 MONTE CARLO by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/3/88
MY '78 D-100 IN 1998 by richie 59, on Flickr

12/27/88
1979 BUICK by richie 59, on Flickr

12/31/88 - mk2 Golf
RT 9 NEAR WAPPINGERS FALLS NY IN 1988 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/31/88 - now six lanes wide
RT 9 AT N.MESIER AVE WAPPINGERS FALLS NY IN 1988 by richie 59, on Flickr
OLD WAPPINGER CREEK BRIDGE IN 1988 by richie 59, on Flickr

The first day of 1989
RONDOUT IN 1989 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/7/89 - Impulse!
BEHIND THE HUDSON VALLEY MALL IN 1989 by richie 59, on Flickr

1/16/89
HENRY HUDSON BRIDGE IN 1989 by richie 59, on Flickr
NYC GEORGE WASHINGTON BRIDGE IN 1989 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/18/89
PETE WILL FIX IT. by richie 59, on Flickr
tenbroeck by FordTorino73, on Flickr

DOWN ST KINGSTON IN 1989 by richie 59, on Flickr
tenbroeck2 by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/25/89
1979 LINCOLN VERSAILLES by richie 59, on Flickr
1979 LINCOLN VERSAILLES by richie 59, on Flickr

6/29/89
1979 DODGE VAN by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/6/89
BEHIND THE KINGSTON HOSPITAL IN 1989 by richie 59, on Flickr

8/19/89 - might be buying a step van just like that one
UPAC STREET FAIR IN 1989 by richie 59, on Flickr

8/27/89
MY 1979 DODGE VAN IN 1989 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/27/89
1979 CADILLAC. by richie 59, on Flickr
I CAN DRIVE! by richie 59, on Flickr
INSIDE MY '79 DODGE VAN by richie 59, on Flickr
MY RUSTY DODGE FLOOR by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/3/90
BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1990 by richie 59, on Flickr
BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1990 by richie 59, on Flickr
THE OLD SHOWBOAT SITE IN 1990 by richie 59, on Flickr
FOXHALL AV IN 1990 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/90
1980 CAPRICE IN 1990 by richie 59, on Flickr
MY '86 MONTE CARLO LS by richie 59, on Flickr

5/15/90
1971 GMC by richie 59, on Flickr
ALL FULL? by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/12/90
MY DADS '80 CAPRICE by richie 59, on Flickr
MY DADS '80 CAPRICE by richie 59, on Flickr
1980 CAPRICE by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/31/90
ULSTER AV AT RT 9W IN 1990 by richie 59, on Flickr
MY '79 DODGE VAN IN 1990 by richie 59, on Flickr
LOWER BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1990 by richie 59, on Flickr
LOWER BROADWAY IN 1990 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/31/90
LOWER BROADWAY IN 1990 by richie 59, on Flickr
BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1990 by richie 59, on Flickr
BROADWAY AT FOXHALL KINGSTON NY IN 1991 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/23/90
BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1991 by richie 59, on Flickr

5/5/91 - bottom picture is what's left of a 1957 Cadillac 
OLD RAILROAD TRESTLE IN 1991 by richie 59, on Flickr
OLD TAIL FIN by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/9/91
I GIVE UP by richie 59, on Flickr
AFTER THE YMCA FIRE OF 1991 by richie 59, on Flickr
AFTER THE YMCA FIRE OF1991 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/16/91
1952 KAISER MANHATTAN IN 1991 by richie 59, on Flickr
1952 KAISER MANHATTAN by richie 59, on Flickr
1952 KAISER MANHATTAN by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/16/91 - Newburgh
KEY BANK IN 1991 by richie 59, on Flickr
WATER STREET NEWBURGH IN 1991 by richie 59, on Flickr

10/27/91
'86 GMC S-15 AND '86 CHEVY ASTRO IN 1991 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/14/91 - replacement for the '79 Dodge van - 4.3L 
MY 1987 CHEVY VAN by richie 59, on Flickr
MY '87 CHEVY VAN IN 1991 by richie 59, on Flickr

11/26/91
KINGSTON YMCA IN 1991 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/26/91
PINE GROVE AV KINGSTON IN 1991 by richie 59, on Flickr
BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1991 by richie 59, on Flickr
LOWER BROADWAY IN 1991 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/10/92
'80 CAPRICE by richie 59, on Flickr

2/27/92
BROADWAY KINGSTON IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr

3/8/92
WASHINGTON AV IN 1992 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/14/92
RT 9 NEAR 9G IN 1992 by richie 59, on Flickr
SUNSHINE MARKET IN 1992 by richie 59, on Flickr
MID HUDSON BRIDGE IN 1982 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/14/92
RT 9 IN 1992 by richie 59, on Flickr
RT 9 IN 1992 by richie 59, on Flickr

5/11/92 - building was renovated
STUYVESANT HOTEL 1992 by richie 59, on Flickr
THE OLD STUYVESANT HOTEL IN 1992 by richie 59, on Flickr

That's (pretty much) a wrap.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Excess stuff

The 1982 Camaro with an unkillable Iron Duke in 1994
1982 CAMARO IN 1994 by richie 59, on Flickr
1982 CAMARO IN 1994 by richie 59, on Flickr

One of the '71 GMC buses in 1994
1971 GMC ''WARD'' BUS by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/28/94 - the 4 cylinder Camaro gets worked on
'82 CAMARO by richie 59, on Flickr

2/95 - that same car
1982 CAMARO by richie 59, on Flickr

7/2/95 - 1983 Colt
PLAYING ON THE OLD COLT by richie 59, on Flickr
JAMES AND ERINE by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

More excess

1996 
1986 VW JETTA by richie 59, on Flickr

The same 1988 Cavalier in 1996
1988 CAVALIER by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

Too bad that 1985Jetta stole that thread. Your pics just suck.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Saintor said:


> Too bad that 1985Jetta stole that thread. Your pics just suck.


:sly: check back several pages...that's the last post of that set.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I like your pics. Thank you!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MRVW00 said:


> I like your pics. Thank you!


They aren't mine, but thanks! Much appreciated.

Some oldies

1937 Chevy on October 8, 1945
BACK FROM THE WAR IN 1945 by richie 59, on Flickr

8/55 - 1949 Hudson
YEA........I'M COOOOOL! by richie 59, on Flickr
"BLACK BEAUTY" by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/9/60 - 1960 Corvair 700 4 door sedan
MY AUNTS BRAND NEW CORVAIR by richie 59, on Flickr

7/23/74 - '70 Hornet
SOME NEIGHBOURS KIDS,ERNIE AND I IN 1974 by richie 59, on Flickr

7/27/75
MY BROTHER AND SISTERS IN '75 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/26/83
yawning lion by gdraskoy, on Flickr

8/83 - Glasgow, Scotland 
Glasgow Ashton Lane 1983 by Stuart McKenna, on Flickr
Glasgow Ashton Lane 1983 by Stuart McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Saintor said:


> Too bad that 1985Jetta stole that thread. Your pics just suck.


You're welcome to post pictures here too.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/85 - Scotland
Hyndland Railway Station Old (Site) - 1985 by Stuart McKenna, on Flickr

8/84 - decked out and nice looking 2CV
Balquidder Station (Site) 1984 by Stuart McKenna, on Flickr

Scotland, 1984
Bowling 1984 by Stuart McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Range Rover's last registration was in 2001
Glasgow Marathon 1983 by Stuart McKenna, on Flickr
Glasgow Clydeside Expressway 1983 by Stuart McKenna, on Flickr
Site of old Botanic Gardens Station 1983 by Stuart McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985









1988
1980 VW Scirocco by jhary, on Flickr
1980 VW Scirocco Rear by jhary, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Golf mk1 assembly
VW Golf I Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

1977 Volkswagen Rabbit by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1977 Volkswagen Rabbit by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Karmann Assembly Line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Wolfsburg - Volkswagen Assembly Line by roger4336, on Flickr
VW Käfer assembly lines by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagen Käfer assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Volkswagen Beetle assembly in South Africa by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
VW Karmann Ghia Coupé assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW Käfer assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
VW Käfer assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
VW Käfer "Silver Bug" by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1945 VW Beetle Assembly Line B&W by beelzibus, on Flickr
1950 VW Beetle Assembly Line B&W by Y_Aihara, on Flickr
Porsche 911 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche 911 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
porsche assembly line by cinelliguy, on Flickr
CULTURE // Ultimate Factories: Porsche on NatGeo by ColdTrackDays.com, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Supposedly Ferdinand Piech
porsche assembly line to paint by cinelliguy, on Flickr

Pre-paint
porsche assembly line before paint by cinelliguy, on Flickr

1960
Wolfsburg - Inside the Volkswagen Plant by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

Love this thread


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW pic 2 of 8 by Floyd Stearns, on Flickr
VW pic 4 of 8 by Floyd Stearns, on Flickr
VW pic 3 of 8 by Floyd Stearns, on Flickr
VW pic 5 of 8 by Floyd Stearns, on Flickr
VW pic 6 of 8 by Floyd Stearns, on Flickr
VW pic 7 of 8 by Floyd Stearns, on Flickr
VW pic 8 of 8 by Floyd Stearns, on Flickr
While stationed with the Army in Germany, I visited the VW factory during October, 1964. These eight photos are actually the contents of a package of postcards I purchased at the time. (VW pic 1 of 8) by Floyd Stearns, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960
Wolfsburg - My 1960 Volkswagen by roger4336, on Flickr
Wolfsburg - Porschestrasse by roger4336, on Flickr
Lübeck - Heilig-Geist-Spital by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cambridge University, late 80s









Dublin, 80s









2/20/77
College Green, Bristol 1977 - Chinese New Year Dragon by beareye2010, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/89 - Russell Road, London









6/16/84
KINGSTON CALDOR IN 1984 by richie 59, on Flickr

1/16/88
NEW PALTZ NY IN 1988 by richie 59, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ramblin' Raft Race, May 1977 - ATL - 
95-114 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
95-154 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

1979
ARC-IMG70-035 by PCC Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1979
ARC-IMG70-063 by PCC Archives, on Flickr
ARC-IMG70-088 by PCC Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971
02-199 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

BMW 2800 (E3) Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

VW Golf I by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW Golf I by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
VW Golf I by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
BMW E9 assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mercedes-Benz 600 (W100) handmade production by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Mercedes-Benz W114-W115 assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Mercedes-Benz W114 / W115 by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mercedes-Benz W114 / W115 by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Mercedes-Benz 200D (W115) by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Mercedes-Benz 280CE (W114) by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

These and the ones in the last post would make some decent backgrounds
\Mercedes-Benz W114 / W115 by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Mercedes-Benz 200 (W115) by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Mercedes-Benz 280CE (W114) by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mercedes-Benz W114 / W115 by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Mercedes-Benz W114 / W115 by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mercedes-Benz W201 assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Mercedes-Benz W114-W115 Assembly Line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Alfa Romeo Montreal Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jeremy Clarkson's RV might've been made here
Citroën CX Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

1973 VW Käfer 1303 S Gelb-Schwarzer-Renner by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

VW Golf I by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/1/90
Lamborghini Espada by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

Volvo 262 C by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

Saab 90 by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Renault 8 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1974 Porsche 911 2.7 Coupé by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1951/52 VW Käfer by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche 914/6 by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Woody Creek Raceway - Woody Creek, CO - 6/76
86-337 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-336 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-335 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

86-334 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-333 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-332 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

86-331 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-329 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-328 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

86-325 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-323 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-322 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

86-321 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-320 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-319 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

86-317 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-316 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-315 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

86-314 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-313 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-312 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

86-311 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-310 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-309 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

86-308 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-307 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-306 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

86-305 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-304 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-299 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

86-298 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-296 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-293 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

86-343 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-344 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

86-347 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
86-348 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Blizzard of 1978
Greg Patton 1978 by ddsiple, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1978
Suschitzky, Wolfgang (1912- ) - 1978 Los Angeles by RasMarley, on Flickr

Los Angeles, 1970
080870 16 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
080870 15 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973









1973+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Heidelberg, 1971
Heidelberg in 1971 by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr

Bristol, England - 1972









Paris, 1983
Paris: Montmartrobus (1983) by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1983 Dutch Golf
'The New Golf' (1983) by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr

1975
Amsterdam 1975: Limited space for the tram along Amstel river by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr

5/17/81
Amsterdam 1981: GVB Dienstvoertuigen by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amsterdam, 1979
Jaguar E-type 1979 by Pics-from-Amsterdam, on Flickr

Police speed control vans - Amsterdam, 1979
VW T2 Gatso GB-39-00 en VW T2 89-AB-87, Amsterdam 1979 by Tuuur, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/77 - Amsterdam
Amsterdam Victorieplein (1977) by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977
LAS VEGAS, NEVADA by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr

10/9/82
1982 Caesars Grand Prix by W&Ps Photos, on Flickr

1983
Orbit Inn_1983 by Beth_Tondreau, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SAT fishbowls, with a little VAG content
San Antonio Transit GM's 754 & 830 by SA Transit Fan, on Flickr
San Antonio Transit GM #666 by SA Transit Fan, on Flickr

Dublin, 1973
Dublin 0573 0049 by Heinrich Klaffs, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/3/74 - Dublin
Córas Iompair Éireann Leyland Atlantean VZI 26 is on a Service 11 to An Lar Clonskea in the city of Dublin, Ireland. by express000, on Flickr

9/78 - Reliant Refuse, Dublin
DUBLIN / EIRE 1978 pic072 by streamer020nl, on Flickr

1/84 - Dublin
KD133 January 1984 by 'Longreach' by Jonathan McDonnell, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/85 - Dublin
College Green 1985 by 'Longreach' by Jonathan McDonnell, on Flickr

Dublin, '87
Dublin Bus 'DF429' by 'Longreach' by Jonathan McDonnell, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/21/88
Vokswagen Prototyp 1981 217 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Golf Schwimmwagen by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Golf2 216 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hmm...haven't been looking out for NSU's - 7/21/88
Volkswagen Käfer 1985 215 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
NSU 1200 1972 214 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Audi 100 213 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Audi Dresden 1930 212 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Auto-Union Horch 211 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
DKW Dreiradlieferwagen 1928 210 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Auto-Union 1000S 1961 209 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Auto-Union 1000SP 1960 208 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Prototyp 1966 207 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagen Prototyp 1969 206 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Prototyp 1960 205 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Prototyp 1955 204 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagen Prototyp 1960 203 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Prototyp 202 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen SP2 Brasilien 1973 201 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen SP2 Brasilien 1973 200 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagen 412 1973 199 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen 412 1973 198 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Karmann 197 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagen Karmann Ghia 1974 196 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen 1500S 1964 195 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Transporter 1949 194 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagen Käfer 1973 ADAC 193 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Käfer 1969 Herbie 192 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Käfer 1969 Herbie 191 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagen Käfer 1958 190 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Käfer 1955 189 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Kübelwagen 1944 188 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagen Käfer 1946 187 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Käfer Hebmüller 1949 186 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Käfer 1949 185 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagen Käfer 184 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Käfer 183 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Käfer 182 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagen Käfer 1949 Taxi 181 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Käfer 1949 Taxi 180 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Käfer 1949 Taxi 179 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagen Käfer 1938 178 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Volkswagen Käfer 1934 177 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/89
Benz, 1989 by Hugues Erre, on Flickr

4/89
Berlin, 1989 by Hugues Erre, on Flickr

3/89
Ost-Berlin by Hugues Erre, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin 1989 by S. Dekind, on Flickr
Berlin 1989 by S. Dekind, on Flickr
West Berlin July 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin 1989 by S. Dekind, on Flickr
Berlin 1989 by S. Dekind, on Flickr
Berlin 1989 by S. Dekind, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/15/89
East Berlin July 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr

11/4/89
Leninplatz by jmvanelk, on Flickr

Berlin, 1990


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

dezember 1989: berlin & potsdam #063 by neukoellnbild, on Flickr
dezember 1989: berlin & potsdam #065 by neukoellnbild, on Flickr
Berlin 1990 by webjoy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Still have a piece of the wall...
Berlin 1990 by webjoy, on Flickr
Berlin 1990 by webjoy, on Flickr
Berlin 1991 by S. Dekind, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin 1989 by S. Dekind, on Flickr
Berlin 1991 by S. Dekind, on Flickr
Berlin 1991 by S. Dekind, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin 1991 by S. Dekind, on Flickr
Berlin 1991, Checkpoint Charlie by S. Dekind, on Flickr
Berlin 1991 by S. Dekind, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bhf Zoo, Berlin 1988 by jmvanelk, on Flickr

Berlin, 1988
Berlin by Ola Svensson, on Flickr

1/20/87 - Berlin
POTSDAMER PLATZ by m.joedicke, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Checkpoint Charlie West Berlin 1986 by Erik Griswold, on Flickr
Checkpoint Charlie West Berlin 1986 by Erik Griswold, on Flickr
Checkpoint Charlie West Berlin 1986 by Erik Griswold, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Checkpoint Charlie West Berlin 1986 by Erik Griswold, on Flickr
AUTOS AUS AMERIKA by m.joedicke, on Flickr
CHECKPOINT CHARLIE by m.joedicke, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

HARZER STR. by m.joedicke, on Flickr
PARKPLATZ by m.joedicke, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/86
1986_06_IMG547_1_DP by Erhard K., on Flickr

1983
IMG455_1_DP by Erhard K., on Flickr
1983_08_164_Berlin by Père Ubu, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BERLIN 1983 by streamer020nl, on Flickr
1983_08_117_Berlin by Père Ubu, on Flickr
Kino Astor 1983 Berlin by friedrich1955, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kino Gloria Gloriette 1983 Berlin by friedrich1955, on Flickr
Kino Der Spiegel 1983 Berlin by friedrich1955, on Flickr
Kino Marmorhaus 1983 Berlin by friedrich1955, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kino Titania Palast 1983 Berlin by friedrich1955, on Flickr
Kino Titania Palast 1982 Berlin by friedrich1955, on Flickr
Kino Notausgang 1982 Berlin by friedrich1955, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

kino_uf_1978_134 by friedrich1955, on Flickr
kino_uf_1978_141 by friedrich1955, on Flickr
kino_uf_1978_132 by friedrich1955, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Espada has to be my favorite Lamborghini.
kino_uf_1978_139 by friedrich1955, on Flickr
Kino Berlin 1983 066 by friedrich1955, on Flickr
Kino Filmbühne Wien 1988 Berlin by friedrich1955, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kino Astor 1988 Berlin by friedrich1955, on Flickr
Kino Zoo Palast 1989 Berlin by friedrich1955, on Flickr
BERLIN 1983 weisbecker by streamer020nl, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin, 1983
HORST SCHAUT IN DEN OSTEN by m.joedicke, on Flickr

Berlin - February 1982 - Bernauer Strasse by LimitedExpress, on Flickr

6/17/80
AUTODROM by m.joedicke, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1993
image123_bearbeitet-2 by henri_regenwetter, on Flickr
image127_bearbeitet-2 by henri_regenwetter, on Flickr

1983
SWITZERLAND 1983 by streamer020nl, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/83
CH- SWITZERLAND 1983 by streamer020nl, on Flickr
CH- SWITZERLAND 1983 by streamer020nl, on Flickr
CHAMONIX (France) 1983 by streamer020nl, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/28/83
Wassen by MikeF 2013, on Flickr

3/9/70
Berlin - Telefunken-Hochhaus by roger4336, on Flickr
Berlin - Memorial Church from Europa-Center by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/9/70
Berlin - "Haus Wien" by roger4336, on Flickr
Berlin - DR Steam Locomotive by roger4336, on Flickr

1976
Downtown Berlin from the Europa Center by pjern, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/77
WOLGA + VW by m.joedicke, on Flickr

8/2/78
SUMMER IN THE CITY by m.joedicke, on Flickr

1980s
Karl-Liebknecht-Strasse, Berlin Mitte, 1980s by stilo95hp, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Prague 1987: Nové Město by Simon_K, on Flickr
^#38/84. //35/2c/202/1.f - EAST BERLIN, EAST GERMANY - DDR/GDR- 1987 by EUROVIZION, on Flickr
~80/75. //35/2c/264/5.f - East Berlin, East Germany 1987 by EUROVIZION, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^#25/40/79. ///60/5c/510/3.f/1xp - East Berlin, East Germany (DDR) 1987 by EUROVIZION, on Flickr
101. //30/1c/107/1.f - APPROACHING BERLIN 1987 by EUROVIZION, on Flickr

dat blur
^160/164. //30/2c/208/1.f - West Berlin 1987 by EUROVIZION, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^24/37. //30/2c/211 - BERLIN VIEW fron EUROPA CENTER 1987 by EUROVIZION, on Flickr
65/106/38. //30/2c/249/2.f - On the way to Berlin from Munich, Germany 1987 by EUROVIZION, on Flickr
~120/86. //25/1c/104 - GERMAN AUTOBAHN 1987 by EUROVIZION, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice looking mk2 Golf in the 2nd picture
//20/25/28/2.f - MUNICH, WEST GERMANY 1987 by EUROVIZION, on Flickr
~81/195/160. //25/1c/187/1.f - WEST BERLIN FRENCH SECTOR 1987 by EUROVIZION, on Flickr
103/161. //35/2c/241/1.f - West Berlin French Sector 1987 by EUROVIZION, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

25/40/48. //45/5c/499/1f - Kurfurstendam / Marmorhaus in West Berlin 1987 by EUROVIZION, on Flickr
Metropol Berlin 1984 by Private Lie, on Flickr

1980s with a brown ZAZ in the background
Tatra 603 by Die Welt, wie ich sie vorfand, on Flickr
Tatra 603 by Die Welt, wie ich sie vorfand, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Early 90s
On top of The Wall by jmvanelk, on Flickr
Bahnhof Zoo by jmvanelk, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

berlin - stadtautobahn by hansaviertel, on Flickr
berlin - europa center (2) by hansaviertel, on Flickr
berlin - ernst-reuter-platz (2) by hansaviertel, on Flickr
berlin - deutsche oper (2) by hansaviertel, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Type 2 range for 1968 by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr
VW 181 by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr
VW 412 by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The grainy-ness makes it cool, yes there's a VW in it
My Sister's VW Karmann-Ghia at the Old St. Agnes School by MattPenning, on Flickr

12/18/79
UPTOWN KINGSTON by richie 59, on Flickr

Just Married - Standard Oil Company Ad 1962 by hmdavid, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

More 'merica mixed with German
Karmann Ghia with mum at the wheel Oct 1964 by Keith_Prefect, on Flickr
Karmann Ghia and some shopping Oct 64 by Keith_Prefect, on Flickr
Karmann Ghia, Oregon coast, Sept 64 by Keith_Prefect, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Golden Gate Bridge San Francisco Sept 64 by Keith_Prefect, on Flickr
VW Karmann-Ghia 1500 by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1969
VW Karmann-Ghia by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

misspent yoof - 1979ish by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr
Oval by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr
VW Action '80 by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Young me in mum's Herbie-alike, about 1979. by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr
Oval by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr
Me (12) 1979! by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959 Beetle @ VW Action '80 by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr
Beetle engine @ VW Action 1980. by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr
Beetle engine @ VW Action 1980. by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1967 Deluxe Microbus (Samba) by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr
The Thing 1973 by lynneeve, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Columbus Day, 1971
01-035 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
01-036 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
01-037 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Boston, 1971
01-075 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
01-188 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
01-269 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

01-358 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
01-457 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
01-458 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

01-465 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
01-464 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-090 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

02-290 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-291 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-308 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-298 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

02-325 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-339 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-369 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

02-371 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-392 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-406 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

02-428 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-432 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-433 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Because it's cool
Walkin' the dog by Mr Flikker, on Flickr

Cambridge, MA - 1971
02-639 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-644 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

02-719 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-757 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-765 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

02-812 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-847 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-849 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

02-862 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-877 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
02-900 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

LMK if you want to see more surfing stuff; was just gonna do one post on it - 1973, Oahu
15-410 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
15-416 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
15-424 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some landscapes - Oahu, 1973
15-473 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
15-478 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
15-885 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

16-038 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
16-056 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
16-070 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> 16-038 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
> 16-056 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
> 16-070 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


Posting compulsively this CRAP obsessionally that have nothing to do with vintage cars you must be mentally ill or something. Or just dumb.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Soho, NYC - 1975
66-247 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
66-249 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan, 1975
66-272 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
66-298 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Saintor said:


> Posting compulsively this CRAP obsessionally that have nothing to do with vintage cars you must be mentally ill or something. Or just dumb.


Glad I added you to my ignore list before. It's occasional. 

66-299 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
66-306 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
66-307 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Saintor said:


> Posting compulsively this CRAP obsessionally that have nothing to do with vintage cars you must be mentally ill or something. Or just dumb.





Saintor said:


> OP take your pills...


You should take your own advise dude.


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Glad I added you to my ignore list before. It's occasional.


That was a great thread that I enjoyed following until you made a moron of yourself and started to post nonsense. You IQ must be very low.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> You should take your own advise dude.


Thanks, Marc 

Times Square, 1975
66-333 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

7/76 - Aspen, CO
88-683 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

Independece Pass, CO - 1976
88-858 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
88-859 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Aspen, CO - 1977
93-065 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
97-071 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
97-070 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
97-069 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

97-080 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
97-078 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
97-081 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

97-083 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
97-084 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
97-085 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
97-086 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
97-088 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

97-135 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
97-212 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
97-214 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> 97-135 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
> 97-212 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
> 97-214 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


How is that vintage. Please tell us. :screwy:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

97-217 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

Yellow mk1 Rabbit
97-266 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

97-436 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Boston, 1971
> 
> 01-269 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


You keep posting stuff I'm personally familiar with. 

Technically, this last one is in Cambridge, MA. This is in Harvard Square. I worked right down the street from here from 2005-2013. The building in the background is part of Harvard. 

Trivia point - there are signs for the T (subway). The Harvard Square station of 1971 is not the same one as today. Back in, I think the 1980s, they built a new Harvard Square station. One of the new entrances is directly to the right of this news stand (which looks identical to this day). They didn't demolish the old station. They closed off the entrances to it and turned off the lights.

Heading into Boston from Harvard Square on the subway, if you look out the windows of the train, you can see the dusty old Harvard Square station. On RARE occasions, the lights will be on for maintenance and you can see the old station.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MagicBus said:


> You keep posting stuff I'm personally familiar with.
> 
> Technically, this last one is in Cambridge, MA. This is in Harvard Square. I worked right down the street from here from 2005-2013. The building in the background is part of Harvard.
> 
> ...


Cool, glad they didn't tear down the old building. Wish it was still in use for something, at least. The set did say Cambridge/Boston, though, and some of the photos were marked Harvard Square. 

Aspen, CO - 1977
97-562 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

Boston, '77
98-219 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
98-243 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977 Texas State Fair - plenty of other photos, but...
1c-262 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

1c-522 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

Aspen, CO - 1979
2e-033 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Aspen, CO - 1979
2e-312 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

SLC, 1980 (Identify the car?)
2e-642 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
2e-698 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Plenty of good stuff in the 2nd photo
2e-701 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
2e-714 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Aspen, CO - 1980
4c-221 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
4c-219 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
4c-218 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4c-255 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
4d-035 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

1959
021259 12 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Swiss and Italian border, 1959
054859 02 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

Aspen, 1957
7 1957 120-2 02 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

New Orleans, 1969
022069 08 42 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/70 - Boston
060270 21 41 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

5/70 - Boston
051870 20 07 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
051870 23 10 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
051870 27 14 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/70 - Boston
051570 02 20 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
051570 05 23 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
051570 10 36 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/59
110959 08 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

11/70
110970 19 14 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
110970 16 11 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/77 - Suzie the '67 T3 fastback 
Harvey West Park, Santa Cruz, May, 1977 by emanistan, on Flickr

3/5/75 - Seattle
Metro bus at 4th and James, 1975 by Seattle Municipal Archives, on Flickr

Cambridge, MA - 1971
PFO MB 035 91 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> SLC, 1980 (Identify the car?)
> 2e-642 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


Which one? That Fiat X1/9?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Which one? That Fiat X1/9?


Behind the 1980 Chevrolet Malibu?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Audi 5000












Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


> 11/70
> 110970 19 14 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


" I have a giant can of lighter fluid!"

"I do too!"


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

WWII, Finland


















(Sept. 1941)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

012_12_Atlantic Riviera 1986 by whyaduck, on Flickr

6/73
Darryl at four by Snap Man, on Flickr

1/22/77
On the front porch by Snap Man, on Flickr


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

This thread continues to deliver. Just wish I could keep up with it.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/5/77
Darryl on his 8th birthday by Snap Man, on Flickr

7/4/71
Showing off the engine of our brand new Datsun 510 station wagon. by Snap Man, on Flickr

12/3/80
Willemstad, Curacao by Snap Man, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> This thread continues to deliver. Just wish I could keep up with it.


Thanks for looking! 

7/15/81
Kent by Snap Man, on Flickr

7/19/81
Foggy campsite by Snap Man, on Flickr

7/20/81
"Camping" (with Vanagon) at Englishman River Falls by Snap Man, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/21/81
December morning in Yosemite Valley by Snap Man, on Flickr
December morning in Yosemite by Snap Man, on Flickr

1/23/82
Cynthia at the pony ride on Tampa in Reseda by Snap Man, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/14/82
On the Malecon boardwalk by Snap Man, on Flickr
Looking east on Calle Guerrero from Calle Morelos by Snap Man, on Flickr
Looking east on Calle Galleana from Calle Morelos by Snap Man, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/14/82
On the Malecon boardwalk by Snap Man, on Flickr
Calle Morelos by Snap Man, on Flickr
Calle Insurgentes by Snap Man, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/26/82 - the view from the rear of a Chevrolet Citation 5 door hatchback 
Darryl, Aaron, Cynthia, and Anya by Snap Man, on Flickr

7/21/83
Ketchikan, Alaska by Snap Man, on Flickr

5/18/86
In bear country, don't leave food in your car by Snap Man, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/2/87
Family Party by Snap Man, on Flickr

2/7/89
Snow in Northridge by Snap Man, on Flickr

4/18/92
Along the highway in Montana by Snap Man, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Probably stanced now...

4/19/92
Robin and her Rabbit by Snap Man, on Flickr

6/16/92
At the Top Hat Motel by Snap Man, on Flickr

6/21/92
Car Trouble by Snap Man, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> This thread continues to deliver. Just wish I could keep up with it.


I just wish I still had my bookmarks. I had found an inexhaustible stash of pictures.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> I just wish I still had my bookmarks. I had found an inexhaustible stash of pictures.


I need to scan all my old photos. I'm sure I have some that have VW's, and I think I remember one with mom's old Flash Silver Scirocco 16v in it that she bought new. Might've just refound the car on craigslist, but it's rusty and has no title 

10/65 - Boston University
Boston University by Snap Man, on Flickr

Downtown Clemson Fall 1977 by joelgllespie1957, on Flickr

7/76
86-391 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/76
86-395 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

westbound I-80 at 700 East, 1971 by CountyLemonade, on Flickr

random, 1970s
Blue Ford Bronco on the beach by Bousquairol's Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

70s
Route 73 North at Marlton Circle 1970s by JSF0864, on Flickr

Volkswagen Transporter: Our 1970 VW single-cab pickup by wbaiv, on Flickr

9/77
Castro Clones Cruisin' 3 by Mr Flikker, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Villa Nova restaurant, Coast Highway, Newport Beach, 1974 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr

South Coast Plaza, Costa Mesa, 1980s by Orange County Archives, on Flickr

Orange Theater, N. Glassell St., Orange, 1974 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Orange County Agricultural Commissioner offices, circa 1970s by Orange County Archives, on Flickr

Liking that '74 Firebird
W. Chapman Ave. at the Plaza, Orange, May 1975 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr

City Hall, Huntington Beach, May 1975 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovell Beach House, Newport Beach, May 1975 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr
Carl's Liquor, Balboa Blvd, Balboa, 1974 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr
Harbie the Harbor Seal at Camperland, Harbor Blvd, Garden Grove, 1974 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

```

```



Iroczgirl said:


> Which one? That Fiat X1/9?





Mtl-Marc said:


> Behind the 1980 Chevrolet Malibu?


Sorry, I was talking about the "AAA" license plate car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 2e-698 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr





1985Jetta said:


> Sorry, I was talking about the "AAA" license plate car.


Plymouth something?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Plymouth something?


I was thinking Mopar too. Definitely a pre-73 bumper mandate car.

Villa Nova restaurant, Coast Highway, Newport Beach, 1974 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr
Don Clark Mobil (1927), N. Main St. at Palmyra Ave., Orange, 1974 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr
Brea Center coming soon, May 1975 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985+









1971 - Downey, CA









1976 Fuel Injection Beetle, 1982 - now a car lot


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BULLOCKS WILSHIRE - Newport Beach Fashion Island 1988 by Patricksmercy, on Flickr

1979









Paseo de Valencia at Alicia Pkwy, Laguna Hills, 1978 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Loving the old Orange County pics :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wilshire Picture Palace, W. Wilshire Ave., Fullerton, 1974 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr
Der Wienerschnitzel, 1st St., Tustin, 1974 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr
Hungry Joe's Cafe, Pacific Coast Hwy, Huntington Beach, 1974 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

CostcoPizza said:


> Loving the old Orange County pics :thumbup:


https://www.flickr.com/photos/ocarchives/ 

5th avenue, Hillcrest, San Diego 1970s by Dan_DC, on Flickr
Bored Cop NYC 1970's by jeffcl612, on Flickr

random/cool
Don Clark Mobil, active gas pump, Main St, Orange, 1974 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 1975 by gregorywass, on Flickr

San Fran, 1971
46-183 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

Berkeley, CA - 1971
46-725 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berkeley, 1971
46-723 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

Boston, 1972
42-718 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

Neighborhood Kids at Play, 1983 by StevenM_61, on Flickr


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

Never been but enjoying the old OC pics as well!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Atlanta 1989 : The Castle aka Ft. Peace by zeusface, on Flickr
Atlanta 1989 : The Trolley Barn by zeusface, on Flickr
Grandparents & Kids having Lunch, 1984 by StevenM_61, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MAGICGTI said:


> Never been but enjoying the old OC pics as well!


That's actually about it for OC as far as photos with VAG content - the rest are in the link I gave MagicBus. Glad you enjoyed 

Julie and Boyfriend, 1984 by StevenM_61, on Flickr
Julie & John with Friends, 1984 by StevenM_61, on Flickr

Mid 80s
And the Winner is. . . by Fan-T, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bought new buy the man on the left, he still owns it
Brokeass Yuppie with Fiero and Dad, Summer 1984 by artistmac, on Flickr

View looking up First Avenue from Vincent House, Seattle, Washington, 1985 by Providence Archives, Seattle, on Flickr

Greenwich Village, New York City (1983) by Paul-M-Wright, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Just a little more OC:
Mesa Theater, Newport Blvd, Costa Mesa, 1974 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr
Marine Ave., Balboa Island, Newport Beach, May 1975 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr
Balboa Bay Club, 1956, NB DD, Ac2011-42 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mods 1979 by Paul-M-Wright, on Flickr
Mods in London 1979 by Paul-M-Wright, on Flickr
Mods, London 1979 by Paul-M-Wright, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

San Francisco street scene (1982) by Paul-M-Wright, on Flickr
San Francisco street scene (1982) by Paul-M-Wright, on Flickr
Apartment building, San Francisco (1982) by Paul-M-Wright, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Downey Ave 1970's by The Downey Conservancy, on Flickr

1977
Passin' through the Castro by Mr Flikker, on Flickr

1976
Rho and Raskins cross Park Avenue by Mr Flikker, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Traveled in this bus from NY to CA by Portable Graffiti, on Flickr

9/77
Castro Street crossing by Mr Flikker, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Two 80's fire station sets for anyone that wants to look: https://www.flickr.com/photos/vladimir-911/sets/72157616543945955
https://www.flickr.com/photos/vladimir-911/sets/72157613571718728

Riverside, Illinois Flood of 1987 by riverside.illinois, on Flickr

Riverside IL - I'd guess about 1990 because of the Pontiac GP
Riverside Illinois 1980's (4) by riverside.illinois, on Flickr
Riverside Illinois 1980's (8) by riverside.illinois, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/26/89 - mk1 truck in the distance (1st photo), mk1 Scirocco and the same truck (2nd photo), and the same truck with a blue Beetle (3rd photo)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bronx, New York, 1970's.  by cardinals17, on Flickr
Russell Square c.1985 by pixelhut, on Flickr

1984


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970s 006 by The Happy Campers, on Flickr
1970s 002 by The Happy Campers, on Flickr
Moers Festival 1978 Camping by Christoph Schrief, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 Volkswagen Bus & Me by topless66mustang, on Flickr
1970 VW Bus Rear View by topless66mustang, on Flickr
1970 Volkswagen Bus by topless66mustang, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970 Volkswagen Bus by topless66mustang, on Flickr
Volkwagen Bus 1970 by topless66mustang, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/84
South Jersey by Michael Raso - Film Photography Podcast, on Flickr

10/30/74 - didn't even have to translate the descriptions 
Week-end rouge 1974, coin Amherst Square et Wolfe by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

5/25/70
Château Champlain (1970) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Banques de la Place d'Armes (1970) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

4/70
Tour de la Bourse 1970 by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

6/24/81
Char allégorique de la Saint-Jean-Baptiste (1981) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/8/78
Gilles Villeneuve (1978) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

2/15/75
La colonne Nelson (1975) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

6/27/74
Centre-ville d'Halifax (1974) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/20/73
Cathédrale du Christ-Roi (1973) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

6/25/83
Bassin de l'Horloge (1983) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

7/26/75
Provincetown vue du Pilgrim Monument (1975) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/24/74 - '72 Corolla, same day for the 1st and 2nd photos
La côte magnétique (1974) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr
Hôtel de ville de Saint John (1974) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

7/9/80
La Chute Canadienne ou "Fer à Cheval" (1980) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

So cool that you posted so many pictures of my hometown (Montreal). Thanks!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/7/80 - I could make out at least one bus and one mk1. 2nd photo is on the same day, becuase Beaumonts are cool
Vue d'Ontario Place (1980) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr
Tramway au centre-ville de Toronto (1980) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

7/9/80 - liking that Aeroback G-body as well
Oakes Garden (1980) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/11/78
La Colline parlementaire (1978) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

7/7/80 - building in the 2nd photo demolished in 1986
Quartier des affaires de Toronto (1980) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr
CNR Spadina Roundhouse (1980) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/20/73
Cathédrale du Christ-Roi de Gaspé (1973) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

6/76
Plymouth Scamp 1973 by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

7/11/78
Maneige militaire et édifice Jean-Talon (1978) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/27/70
Volkswagen Coccinelle 1963 by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

7/2/72
Porte Saint-Louis (1972) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

7/25/72
Québec en 1972 by Gaetan_M, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/10/79
Mini Cooper at London 1979 by ja1vbn, on Flickr

5/9/79
Hawaii 1979 by ja1vbn, on Flickr


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

MK5golf said:


> So cool that you posted so many pictures of my hometown (Montreal). Thanks!


Yes, it's nice to see what our infrastructure looked like before it started to crumble.

:facepalm:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> 1/10/79
> Mini Cooper at London 1979 by ja1vbn, on Flickr


Wow, the Citroen next to the Mini makes it look so dated. Regardless of looks at least the Mini had a passenger side mirror. Actually some of the visible vehicles in the background lack that side mirror as well. I guess its too early on for that feature adoption to occur.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MK5golf said:


> So cool that you posted so many pictures of my hometown (Montreal). Thanks!


Missed this post. Thanks for looking! 



KeiCar said:


> Wow, the Citroen next to the Mini makes it look so dated. Regardless of looks at least the Mini had a passenger side mirror. Actually some of the visible vehicles in the background lack that side mirror as well. I guess its too early on for that feature adoption to occur.


Passenger mirrors seem to have become standard soon after this photo was taken.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Montréal, vers 1980. Coin Nord-Est de boul. Saint-Laurent et rue Bernard. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr
Montréal, vers 1980. Les 1105-1125, boul. Gouin Est. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1982 Michael St. Johns NB June 82 by mcota2007, on Flickr
1982 André St. Johns NB June 82 by mcota2007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1982 Brian Amsterdam by mcota2007, on Flickr
1982 Brian dwntn Amsterdam by mcota2007, on Flickr
1982 Brian Trafalgar Sq by mcota2007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1982 Michael Vancouver 20 March by mcota2007, on Flickr
way back pic 012 by vixie_robinson, on Flickr
Pools at Ste Helene's Island Montreal by vixie_robinson, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> 1982 André St. Johns NB June 82 by mcota2007, on Flickr


:facepalm: Nice shorts. :facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> :facepalm: Nice shorts. :facepalm:


I do remember 80's short shorts...

Charon Street Montreal by vixie_robinson, on Flickr

On to the 1978 Grand Prix du Canada

Victoire de Gilles Villeneuve, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Gilles Villeneuve sur la piste de l'île Notre-Dame, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Piste de l'île Notre-Dame, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Piste de l'île Notre-Dame, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> I do remember 80's short shorts...


I would rather not!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> I would rather not!


I can admit to wearing them...

Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Patrick Depailler au volant d'une Tyrrell-Ford, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Michael Bleekemolen au volant d'une ATS-Ford, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
La voiture Brabham-Alfa Romeo conduite par Nelson Piquet, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Le circuit de l'Île Notre-Dame, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

1985Jetta said:


> I do remember 80's short shorts...



Yes we do.......


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gilles Villeneuve au volant de sa Ferrari by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Niki Lauda au volant de sa Brabham-Alfa Romeo, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Jean-Pierre Jarier au volant de sa Lotus-Ford, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jody Sheckter au volant de sa Wolf-Ford, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

First I've heard of a spec series for those old Civics. I had four of those in the mid- to late '80s and we did some ice racing with them.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Claff said:


> First I've heard of a spec series for those old Civics. I had four of those in the mid- to late '80s and we did some ice racing with them.


I've been wanting to go ice racing. Never knew there was an old Civic series either.

Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mario Andretti au Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Clay Regazzoni au volant de sa Shadow-Ford, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Voiture Shadow-Ford de Clay Regazoni, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Voiture Ferrari de Gilles Villeneuve, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Niki Lauda au volant de sa Brabham-Alfa Romeo, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Niki Lauda au volant de sa Brabham-Alfa Romeo, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Niki Lauda au volant de sa Brabham-Alfa Romeo, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Le bonhomme Carnaval au Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Niki Lauda au volant de sa Brabham-Alfa Romeo, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Carlos Reutemann au volant de sa Ferrari, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Voiture Ferrari au Grand Prix de Montréal, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Carlos Reutemann et sa Ferrari, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Niki Lauda au volant de sa Brabham-Alfa Romeo, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Mario Andretti au volant de sa Lotus-Ford, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Nelson Piquet au volant de sa Brabham-Alfa Romeo, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

La voiture Brabham-Alfa Roméo de John Watson, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
La voiture Ferrari de Gilles Villeneuve, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Jean-Pierre Jarier au volant de sa Lotus-Ford, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Gilles Villeneuve au volant de sa Ferrari, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gilles Villeneuve au volant de sa Ferrari, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Gilles Villeneuve au volant de sa Ferrari, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr
Grand Prix du Canada, 8 octobre 1978 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr

End of that set; thought there would be photos of the ending ceremony but I guess not


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Golden Bear, Huntington Beach, 1986 by Orange County Archives, on Flickr
1980's PICTURE - P J EVANS AUSTIN ROVER DEALERSHIP by Midlands Vehicle Photographer., on Flickr

80s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone want to guess? Michigan, 1987
From the Archives: Black and White by Don Hudson, on Flickr

Detroit, MI 1980 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

19841104 10 Armitage Ave. @ Sheffield Ave. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19840913 15 Mountain House Cafe, Harpers Ferry, WV by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

Chicago, 1981









12/77
Gary's old Kombi, "Ra". by Greg Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970s
A VW bus and a guitar by Portable Graffiti, on Flickr

Unknown
The Green Zucchini by Portable Graffiti, on Flickr

Woodstock Memories by Portable Graffiti, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Leora the Vanagon Westfalia
Me and my old van, Leora by Librarianguish, on Flickr

1980s_0033 by MichQuig, on Flickr
1980s_0034 by MichQuig, on Flickr
1980s_0014 by MichQuig, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> 1980s_0034 by MichQuig, on Flickr


.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> .




Downtown Stafford Springs, CT--July 1990 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr
1965 VW in snow storm, December, 1990 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr

The easy way to enjoy a rolled over car
1966 VW field car, Fall 1969 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr
1966 VW field car, Fall 1969 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1986/2006
Me and my '65 Bug, 1986 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr
20 Years Later... by 63vwdriver, on Flickr

1969
Custom VW by 63vwdriver, on Flickr

1991
Loaded '67 Bus by 63vwdriver, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960s/2011
Leif and his 1963 Karmann Ghia, California in the mid-'60s by 63vwdriver, on Flickr
1963 Karmann Ghia by 63vwdriver, on Flickr
Early '60s Corvair and 1963 Karmann Ghia, California in the mid-'60s by 63vwdriver, on Flickr
1963 Karmann Ghia in Salinas Valley, CA, mid-1960s by 63vwdriver, on Flickr
Diane's '63 Ghia, May 2011 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Me and my VW Bus, 1989 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr

A problematic mk1 GTI
The GTI: Dennis's First Car by Ruff Edge Design, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1988 San Francisco Gas Station out of the Past. by RUAN INK, on Flickr
1988 from the corner of Washington and Jones St. in San Francisco, Ca. by RUAN INK, on Flickr
Stewarts Lane, London, 2nd December 1989 by looper23, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Album that contains 1989 LeMans Photos

12/86 - a new 1987 8v GTI - totalled 10 years later
1987 VW GTI - New by ian_photos, on Flickr
Dressed up for the Christmas Party by ian_photos, on Flickr
Dressed up for the Christmas Party by ian_photos, on Flickr
Dressed up for the Christmas Party by ian_photos, on Flickr

Prague, 1990
Mishap by Tim Boric, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1984 ETC Silverstone Tourist Trophy Album

8/83 - the end of a mk1
Motorway Accident by Guy Clinch, on Flickr

1982 - Flxible New Look
Alameda Contra Costa Transit, No. 8016 by rogali, on Flickr

Click link for full story - had a B11 Sentra 3 door...
Nancy's 1982 Sentra / August 7, 1984 by steveartist, on Flickr


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Vigorous ZX's brother? :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Viking said:


> Vigorous ZX's brother? :laugh:


:thumbup::laugh:

1976 - crashed Nova with a T2 driving by
Smashed Spitfire
Smashed Spitfire 2

Jaggie meets F250 Swakop 1976 by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr
1st Car, 1976 Duster Sport Model by Dedzig, on Flickr
Newsphoto of Steve Prefontaine's Crashed 1973 MGB after removal from the crash site, May 30, 1975 by The Happy Rower, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Beetle in an accident - Used the link from the photo sidebar this time. Keep clicking to the left to see the rest of the pics, still with the Beetle in them. She's got nice hair.
Parked Beetle and T2 around an accident - Benz picture right before it
Beetle in a side impact accident

1989 
Rover P6 OPO180M by graham.l.edwards, on Flickr
Rover P6 OPO180M by graham.l.edwards, on Flickr
Rover P6 OPO180M by graham.l.edwards, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad nothing worse happened
1/23/73 - My Mom's Accident by kbreenbo, on Flickr

Wrecked T2 bus
Gevalletje Total Loss by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

REDBOURNE CAR BREAKERS,AUG 87 by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr
CARDIFF ROAD CAR BREAKERS,watford aug 87. by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr
CARDIFF ROAD CAR BREAKERS,watford aug 87. by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

CARDIFF ROAD CAR BREAKERS,dec 87. by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr
CARDIFF ROAD CAR BREAKERS,watford dec 87. by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr
CARDIFF ROAD CAR BREAKERS,watford dec 87. by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

cardiff road car breakers,watford dec 87. by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr
REDBOURNE CAR BREAKERS,aug 87. by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr
REDBOURNE CAR BREAKERS,aug 87. by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

cardiff road car breakers,watford 1993. by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr
cardiff road car breakers,watford 1993. by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr
cardiff road car breakers,watford 1993. by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

cardiff road car breakers,watford 1993. by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr
BUSHEY BREAKERS,herts 1993. by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr
vw beetle,nr heathrow 1993. by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/72, Japan
06-386 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
06-387 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
06-384 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/71
400 South at State Street, 1971 by CountyLemonade, on Flickr

9/7/72
Temple Square and North Temple, 1972 by CountyLemonade, on Flickr
North Temple looking west, 1972 by CountyLemonade, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome picture
North Temple by night, 1972 by CountyLemonade, on Flickr

experiment in reflectorized signage, 1965 by CountyLemonade, on Flickr

1970s - Fan District of Richmond by buttersweet on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/8/81
Dad, 1981 by regularjen, on Flickr

1988
Guildford, London Road Station by Snaptophobic, on Flickr
Guildford, London Road Station by Snaptophobic, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Liverpool Tunnel Entrance.early 1980s by harrypope, on Flickr
Liverpool, Scotland Road. Early Eighties. by harrypope, on Flickr
Liverpool, "New" Islington, early Eighties. by harrypope, on Flickr


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 1982 - Flxible New Look
> 
> Alameda Contra Costa Transit, No. 8016 by rogali, on Flickr



That looks so intense I had to find out what happened: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caldecott_Tunnel_fire



> A few minutes later, a double tanker (fixed tank plus a trailer-tanker) carrying gasoline arrived at the bottleneck. By chance, there was an empty bus following close behind it. The tanker hit the car, and then braked to a halt almost exactly halfway through the tunnel. The bus hit either the car, the tanker or both; the bus driver was thrown clear of his vehicle and killed. The bus continued driverless along the tunnel and crashed into a bridge column not far outside the exit portal.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

JTuhkanen said:


> That looks so intense I had to find out what happened: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caldecott_Tunnel_fire


Ouch...the bad side of flat front buses 

Bristol, UK - 1972 by brizzle born and bred on Flickr









1/11/86
C.I.E 'MD103' by 'Longreach' by Jonathan McDonnell, on Flickr

Late 80s
Lids Up! by Lawrence Peregrine-Trousers, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1990 - lacking in Mazda content lately
Shell gas station, Yonge Street and Rowanwood Avenue by Toronto History, on Flickr

1970
BP gas station, York Street by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/30/84
Street Art - Toronto, Ontario June 1984 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr

Motel Strip - January 26, 1983 by collations, on Flickr

Motel Strip - January 26, 1983 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1990 - by Toronto History on Flickr









Mowat Ave - [May] 1983 by collations, on Flickr

429 Roncesvalles Ave - October 1983 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Demolished in 1986
1947 Bloor St W - April 1984 by collations, on Flickr

56 & 60 St Clair Ave W - 56 - April 21, 1990 by collations, on Flickr

56 & 60 St Clair Ave W - 60 - April 21, 1990 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/82
005-018-n030 by collations, on Flickr
005-018-n023 by collations, on Flickr

1980
PCC streetcar on Queen Street West by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Says 1980, but I don't think so
PCC streetcar on King Street West, near former Massey Ferguson factory by Toronto History, on Flickr

1980
PCC streetcar by Toronto History, on Flickr

1972
Yonge Street looking north by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

LAKE SIMCOE--1977 by Mr T.O., on Flickr
Clipboard by Mr T.O., on Flickr

1976
Row of stores, Bloor Street West, north side, between Spadina Road and Madison Avenue by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/74
Toronto Street Running by goremirebob, on Flickr

More New Look whoring...wonder how many people still listen to AM compared to other types
bus commuters 1973 by queenstwest, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW? - Berlin, 1991









Berlin, 1990


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Still have pictures I need to scan from when I lived in Germany from 1989-92

Berlin, 1988









1985









80s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1984-ish









Berlin, '84









9/20/83


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin









1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1976









1975









A Few VW's in Berlin, 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Prague, 1987









Paris, 1987









Paris, 1989


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Paris, 1985









Washington, DC - 1987
Parking Garage by Michael Horsley, on Flickr
North 1300 Block U Street by Michael Horsley, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DC, 1987
Doggetts Parkinglot by Michael Horsley, on Flickr
Parkinglot Attendant's Booth II by Michael Horsley, on Flickr
Auto Warehouse by Michael Horsley, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DC, 1987
The Den by Michael Horsley, on Flickr

DC, '88
6th & K Auto Market by Michael Horsley, on Flickr
Whitlows Restaurant by Michael Horsley, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SR 520 Toll Booth - 1979 by WSDOT, on Flickr
San Fransisco by le.suede, on Flickr
San Fransisco by le.suede, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fort Kobbe, Panama - 1988
The best of times..... by ShadePhotography, on Flickr

1976 mk1 with 168,000 miles in 1986
My VW Rabbit's 10 year birthday - by the date on the sticker. 168131 miles. by wbaiv, on Flickr

Panama City, 1982
Downtown Panama city by Sergeant C, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1988
Ensenada, Mexico by Dizzy Atmosphere, on Flickr

Isla Mujeres Mexico 1983 v.3 by John Lamont1, on Flickr

1982/2010
Antes y después - Palacio de Bellas Artes, Ciudad de México by laap mx, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1982, Mexico City


Rosarito, Mexico 1983 by catlucia, on Flickr

1982/2007
Antes y después - Avenida Juárez, ciudad de México by laap mx, on Flickr

Costa Rica 1989-B1-41_DxO by topsafari, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Costa Rica 1988 by denismartin, on Flickr

Costa Rica, 1985









12/23/72 - Managua, Nicaragua 
Calle 15 de septiembre by sr. cangrejo, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1985
Altered landscape, Ensenada, Mexico by Dizzy Atmosphere, on Flickr

El Salvador - 1986
BRiTISH CAR IN MY CONTRY by salvadorean24, on Flickr

NYC - 8/15/90
2 Wall Murals Houston & Bowery - NYC by verplanck, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980
Avenal, California by Dizzy Atmosphere, on Flickr

Mid 80s
San Salvador, El Salvador by Gary Mark Smith * Global Streetphoto Man, on Flickr

1987
Crockett, California by Dizzy Atmosphere, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

South Africa - 1989


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circuit Racing in South Africa, 1991 (set)

Johannesburg, 1991









Stellenbosch, South Africa - 1991

















Orange River, South Africa - 1992


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Johnannesburg, 1991









Kuruman, South Africa - 1991









Hartebeespoort Dam, South Africa - 1991


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

These are some cool pictures you're posting. Where do you find them? Or are they yours?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

mike in SC said:


> These are some cool pictures you're posting. Where do you find them? Or are they yours?


I've posted a few photos of mine in this thread, all loose and not in an album. That's why I haven't posted more of my own photos, because I haven't gotten around to scanning the 4 entire albums I have of 1985Jetta family photos. One includes South Korea photos from 1977 when I first joined the Army, and the other 3 contain various family photos, with plenty of cars. I just find all of the other photos, mainly on Flickr. I give the ones that I can credit (BB coding them gives the uploader credit, as opposed to IMG coding them in). If the uploader only permits IMG tagging, I give them credit for all photos posted once I've gone through the set. If they permit BB coding, I simply use that and it automatically gives them credit. If they only permit linking, then you'll see who uploaded it when you click the link. 

Krugan Park, South Africa - 1991









Hartbeespoort Dam, 1991 (anyone want to try to identify what car this photo was taken in?)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kwa Maritane, South Africa - 1991









Kruger Park, South Africa - 1991









Cape Town, South Africa - 1991 - Hohenhort Hotel


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cape Town, South Africa - 1991 - (What markets got mk1's with rear wipers?)

















Hartebeespoort Dam, 1991 - Yes, there is a Vanagon in the top photo, and I can make out a mk2 Jetta in the bottom one.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hartebeespoort, 1991

















Cape Town, 1991

















That's a wrap - link to set which contains plenty of beautiful photos of nature (no cars): https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629356650042/

Thanks to audiman61 on Flickr!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

And here comes _another_ audiman61 photo, this time of Johannesburg in 1990. Only photo (that isn't too late) with a European car in it. Set link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629348195438










Early 90's
Odysseus Cruise Ship 1990 -1991 by chrisdocstrange, on Flickr
Odysseus Cruise Ship 1990 -1991 by chrisdocstrange, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Be sure to check the newest photos of my Flickr favorites list...couldn't post them here

12/11/88 - South Africa
1988 Bass Lake 03 by anjin-san, on Flickr

6/27/87 - South Africa
Irene Cycling - 05 by anjin-san, on Flickr

Audiman61 - 1987, Pretoria, SA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Johannesburg, 1987 - Audifan61. 2nd photo is on Commissioner Street

















Johannesburg, 1987
VW Beetle, broken down, Johannesburg, South Africa 1987 by stuart and jen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/4/87 - South Africa
Roodeplaat Cycling - 01 by anjin-san, on Flickr

Audiman61 once again - Plettenburg Bay, 1986


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

South Africa, 1986


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sun City, South Africa - 1986

























Set link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629217004974/


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Make you check the latest photos in my Flickr favorites list for euro cars racing in South Africa that I couldn't post here 

Upington, South Africa - another Audiman61 set from 1986 - set link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629205613532









Table View, South Africa - 1986
Santa Monica Spur, Restaurant where Stu used to work, 1986. by stuart and jen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Audiman61 - Pilgrims Rest, SA - 1985 - set link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629204736718


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Johannesburg, 1985 - another Audiman61 set (any info on that red mk1?)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pretoria, 1985

























Set link with more racing photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629558600759


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Durban, 1985
Durban, 1985 (2)
Durban, 1985 (3)

9/82 - SA
Kenilworth Crossing to Close by HiltonT, on Flickr

6/85 - South Africa - newspaper cut
The Cape Archives, Queen Victoria Street by HiltonT, on Flickr

2/93 - SA
Garlicks Going... by HiltonT, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

South Africa, 1984









Audiman61 - Pretoria, 1984


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cape Town, 1984 - first 2 are in Pretoria


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/84 - Cape Town - set link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629558622777









1984 Pretoria set link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629194006366

6/2/84
1984-06-02 (102-12) by anjin-san, on Flickr

SA, 1984
The thrill of the chase. by Renown, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/83 - since we're on Samurais lately - SA. Also the return of 80's short shorts
Sodwana Bay by Graeme Warren, on Flickr

South Africa, 1983
Tuks Jool 1983 by anjin-san, on Flickr
Tuks Jool 1983 - Media Coverage by anjin-san, on Flickr


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1970 - Me (name the car)



















It's a miracle I survived.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^dem glasses!

1983, SA
Lost in the Ciskei by DanieVDM, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/26/81 - Baviaanspoort
4627-10e by anjin-san, on Flickr

3/8/80 - Baviaanspoort 
Film-051-07_ROCe by anjin-san, on Flickr

5/23/79
1979-Film-045-01 by anjin-san, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/8/80
Film-051-09_ROC_GEMe by anjin-san, on Flickr

11/27/78 - Pretoria
1978 CBC Pretoria - Last Exam 01 by anjin-san, on Flickr

The pool is still there, but is separated into 3 different pools
Sea Point Pavilion circa 1977 by mallix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/66
Santa Maria im Münstertal Schweiz by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

9/89
Mazda 626 1988 Zürich Taxi 510 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Mazda 626 1988 Zürich Taxi 509 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/28/81
Gandria Luganosee Schweiz by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

5/9/83
Klosters Platz Bahnhof Schweiz by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

9/6/84
Davos Haltestelle Schuebach Schweiz by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/21/84
Schuls Schweiz by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Guarda Unterengadin Schweiz by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Ftan Unterengadin Schweiz by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/13/85
Malojapaß Schweiz by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

8/18/86
St.Moritz Schweiz by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

8/15/89
Basel Augustinerbrunnen Schweiz by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Stüsslingen / SO 1984 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Stüsslingen / SO 1984 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Stüsslingen / SO 1984 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Spreitenbach 1986 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Spreitenbach 1986 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Spreitenbach 1986 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Spreitenbach 1986 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Spreitenbach 1986 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Spreitenbach 1989 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW Golf GLS 1976 in 1982 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Norwegen Nordkap 1983 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Norwegen Nordkap August 1983 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Norwegen Nordkap August 1983 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW Golf GLS 1976 200000 KM . 1985 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
DKW Treffen Baden Schweiz Sommer 1985 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Philippinen Manila Februar 1988 148 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

St Paul's Road, Coventry, 1987 by CovkidAl, on Flickr
Liverpool Pier Head 1991 by TuebrookDave, on Flickr
Liverpool Pier Head 1991 by TuebrookDave, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Liverpool 1991 Castle Street/Lord Street by TuebrookDave, on Flickr
The George Norton St Phillip 1983 by TuebrookDave, on Flickr
Liverpool 1981 by TuebrookDave, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975 Windsor Castle by TuebrookDave, on Flickr
WA Coolgardie 1969 by TuebrookDave, on Flickr
Fremantle 1986 by TuebrookDave, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

St Kilda Junction 1968 by TuebrookDave, on Flickr

I might just end up importing a Fuego since they're so scarce in the US...
Melbourne Princes Theatre Collins Street 1990 by TuebrookDave, on Flickr

Battery Point Tasmania by TuebrookDave, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980 ogden street Townsville North Queensland by TuebrookDave, on Flickr
1990 Flinders Street East Townsville by TuebrookDave, on Flickr
Eager's Townsville 1983 by TuebrookDave, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brisbane Queensland 1978 by TuebrookDave, on Flickr
Trash & Treasure Kingston Brisbane 1978 by TuebrookDave, on Flickr
Stratford-Upon-Avon 1991 UK by TuebrookDave, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Moffat 1991 Scotland by TuebrookDave, on Flickr
Stratford-upon-Avon 1991 by TuebrookDave, on Flickr
Windsor UK 1991 by TuebrookDave, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1991 Royal Crescent Bath uk by TuebrookDave, on Flickr

7/90 - Still have a piece of it...
Berlin Wall by Jeff*, on Flickr

Berlin, 1991 by Hugues Erre, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

March 11, 1990 - Golf mk1 passing by

Berlin, 1987 by Ruebenkraut on Flickr









7/92
Berlin Pankow by A.Kaidanovskij, on Flickr
Berlin Oberschoneweide by A.Kaidanovskij, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/92
Berlin Prenzlauerberg by A.Kaidanovskij, on Flickr
Berlin Mitte by A.Kaidanovskij, on Flickr
Berlin Tempelhof by A.Kaidanovskij, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin Schöneberg by A.Kaidanovskij, on Flickr
Berlin Kreuzberg by A.Kaidanovskij, on Flickr
Potsdam by A.Kaidanovskij, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin Prenzlauerberg by A.Kaidanovskij, on Flickr
Berlin Prenzlauerberg by A.Kaidanovskij, on Flickr
Berlin Pankow by A.Kaidanovskij, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin, 1980
Berlin, 1984

10/83
BERLIN 1983 spielwaren by streamer020nl, on Flickr

6/89
04-berlin-germany by Erich Linkheu (Bábis Belanglos), on Flickr

9/91
Berlin Kreuzberg by A.Kaidanovskij, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/79
BERLIN 1979 gedächtnis by streamer020nl, on Flickr

7/87
Berlin Sommer 1987 035 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

7/90
Industrieladen, Friedrichstrasse, Berlin, July 1990 by stilo95hp, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Immenstadt 1959 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

9/23/69
Rothenburg-Tauber Röderbogen Markusturm by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

2/20/78
Essen Rathaus by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Köln 1977 135 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Köln 1978 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Ulm Sommer 1986 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bad Urach Sommer 1986 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Bad Urach Sommer 1986 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Bad Urach Sommer 1986 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ostpreußen Oktober 1986 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Ostpreußen Oktober 1986 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Can't forgot those 80's LeManses/Kadetts...
Berlin Sommer 1987 015 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Berlin Sommer 1987 014 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Berlin Sommer 1987 013 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Berlin Sommer 1987 019 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin Sommer 1987 016 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Berlin Sommer 1987 031 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Berlin Sommer 1987 025 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin Sommer 1987 026 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Berlin Sommer 1987 028 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Berlin Sommer 1987 030 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin Sommer 1987 033 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Berlin Sommer 1987 032 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Berlin Sommer 1987 040 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ost-Berlin Sommer 1987 067 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Berlin 1989 by Thomas Roessler, on Flickr
East Berlin Guards by khoogheem, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BERLIN 1983 Schönhauserallee by streamer020nl, on Flickr

9/91
Berlin Mitte by A.Kaidanovskij, on Flickr
Berlin Kreuzberg by A.Kaidanovskij, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1988
Berlin Olympic Stadium in West Berlin by mbell1975, on Flickr

7/88
Berlin_001 - 9 July 1988 by John Oram, on Flickr

9/91
Berlin Mitte by A.Kaidanovskij, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Royal City Theater, Berlin 1978 by pjern, on Flickr

8/10/86
CHECKPOINT CHARLIE by m.joedicke, on Flickr

11/89
11/89 (2)
11/89 (3)

11/89
BERLIN_89111703_10 by dora buigster, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Berlin: Volkskammer (1992) by zug55, on Flickr
VIENNA,HOFBURG PALACE by hedyelyakim, on Flickr
Los Angeles, CA 1980 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/1/77
View from the Theme Building at Los Angeles International Airport by neville samuels, on Flickr

Atlanta, 1981
A smaller town. by jcburns, on Flickr

Atlanta, 1989 
Chrysler LeBaron GTS 'DVORCD' Atlanta, Georgia by emdjt42, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/72 - Decatur, GA 
1972 Plymouth Duster @ Columbia Mall by Old Shoe Woman, on Flickr

Miami, 1978 by T. Hammonds MSW on Flickr









8/9/86 - Baltimore


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMSA Racing from 1987-92 (Album)

Miami, 1978









10/2/84
N867TA - 1957 build Douglas DC-6B, this aircraft is the former Kar Air swing-tail freighter OH-KDA by egcc, on Flickr

Desolation at Miami (2) - 9 February 1992 by John Oram, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/72
Miami Residents Mix with Protesters: 1972 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr

Great mix of cars here
Minneapolis August 1978 by westkauai, on Flickr
Julian, December 1978 by westkauai, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973
glc - continental pioneer richmond mxx229 depot c73 JL by johnmightycat1, on Flickr

8/75
Richmond market place in 1975 by Fotorus, on Flickr

gm_03815 Valley of Fire VW Road, Nevada 1976 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

gm_08815 Montreal Street, VW Gregory 1976 by CanadaGood, on Flickr
gm_08816 Montreal Street, Me, dog and VW 1976 by CanadaGood, on Flickr
gm_03739 I-90 Idaho Pass, Snow VW Bug 1976 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/69
euro0065b Dover Hovercraft, English Channel 1969 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

gm_10025 Stephens Street VW Beetle, Vancouver 1976 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

1/26/76
gm_12308 VW Beetle above the Fraser River, BC 1976 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

euro0059a Champs Elysée Street View, Paris 1969 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

7/12/69
euro0052d Kensington Mews Street Polaroid, London UK 1969 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

9/10/84
gm_03500 Picadilly Circus, London England 1984 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/5/83
gm_01503 Bangkok, Street Food Sidewalk Cafe 1983 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

9/9/84
gm_03430 Lancaster Gate, London UK 1984 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

2/18/85
gm_00907 Downtown Melbourne, Australia 1985 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NOT 1981
gm_16241 Nissan Shipload Sale at Vancouver Harbour 1981 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

3/3/86
gm_10609 Lindsay Wagner Movie, Pender Street, Vancouver 1986 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

4/6/86
gm_17209 Pacific Avenue House Condos, Vancouver BC 1986 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/4/84
gm_16608 All India Food Centre at 6622 Main Street, Vancouver in 1984 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

6/29/84
gm_11125 West Pender Street, Vancouver 1984 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

5/84
gm_10032 West Georgia Street Gallery Plaza, Downtown Vancouver 1984 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/82
gm_10528 West Broadway Car Dealers, Vancouver, BC 1982 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

5/78
gm_10308 Point Grey Fire Hall & VW Beetle, Vancouver 1978 by CanadaGood, on Flickr
gm_10307 Point Grey Fire Dept and VW Beetle, Vancouver 1978 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/23/76
gm_10403 NW Company Fabric Art, Kitsilano, Vancouver BC 1976 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

10/1/71
book10032 Haro Street View, West End, Vancouver 1971 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

7/28/71
gm_10111 All dressed up on Bidwell Street in Vancouver Summer 1971 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/2/71
gm_10112 Honda Scooter on Bidwell Street Vancouver 1971 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

5/1/71
19700076 Fairview Slopes view of Downtown Vancouver BC 1971 by CanadaGood, on Flickr
gm_10124 Bidwell Street, Vancouver 1971 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/18/71
book10024a Denman Street Homes and Apartments, Vancouver BC 1971 by CanadaGood, on Flickr
book10024b Denman Street, Vancouver BC 1971 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New Orleans, 1973
Chartres Street, New Orleans by epicharmus, on Flickr

12/76
Carrollton Station, New Orleans, 1976 by Leroy W. Demery, Jr., on Flickr

10/18/92
Stardust Hotel and Casino, Las Vegas, 1992 by StevenM_61, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

euro0055d Cathedral of Our Lady of Chartres, France 1969 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

Philadelphia, 1982









6/22/88
19880622 03 Philadelphia, PA by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/28/88
19880628 21 Memorial Stadium, Baltimore, MD by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

6/29/88
19880629 01 Ellicott City, MD by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19880629 06 Ellicott City, MD by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

F1, 1990-91 - includes Senna content

10/1/82
19821001 07 Cincinnati, OH by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

7/27/86
19860727 34 MBTA Green Line @ Boston College by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

7/1/88
19880701 05 Wheeling, WV by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

7/91
Back Bay, Boston by StevenM_61, on Flickr


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

My Grandpa in the Philippines a short time after WW2


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Hard to wrap my head around the fact that those four kids sticking their head out of the bug make me think of how they look more like me today. Getting old sucks! :banghead:



1985Jetta said:


> BULLOCKS WILSHIRE - Newport Beach Fashion Island 1988 by Patricksmercy, on Flickr
> 
> 1979
> 
> ...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> Hard to wrap my head around the fact that those four kids sticking their head out of the bug make me think of how they look more like me today. Getting old sucks! :banghead:


Glad you like the photos?

8/5/89
Würzburg - Residenz by roger4336, on Flickr

8/8/89 - Vienna
Vienna - Kunsthistorisches Museum by roger4336, on Flickr
Vienna - Staatsoper by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/4/89
Nürnberg - Hauptbahnhof by roger4336, on Flickr

8/9/89
Budapest - Fortuna Utca by roger4336, on Flickr
Budapest - Chain Bridge by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/9/89
Budapest - Chain Bridge by roger4336, on Flickr

8/3/90
Arch of Triumph by markrose3, on Flickr

10/16/90
Vienna Rathaus by markrose3, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/22/79 - special ordered all black T2 panel bus

1987
Mg8-7-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg8-7-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg8-7-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/18/73 - Peoria, IL
1973 Volkswagen - Jubilee College State Park by roger4336, on Flickr
1973 Volkswagen - Peoria by roger4336, on Flickr

5/30/75 - 1962 Beetle 









1991
My 1972 Volkswagen Super Beetle by smaginnis11565, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/31/70
Prairie du Chien - David's 1969 Porsche by roger4336, on Flickr

9/19/70
Roger's 1963 Volkswagen in Peoria by roger4336, on Flickr

12/8/73
Short Hills - My Father's 1973 Mercedes-Benz by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/29/63
Roger's 1963 Volkswagen by roger4336, on Flickr

11/27/75
Peoria - 1973 Volkswagen in Snow by roger4336, on Flickr

11/18/88
Washington - Roger's 1983 Ford by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1979 Scirocco in 1983
1989 Willhire 25 Hours Race (Album)

1976
JUNE 1975 VOLKSWAGEN GOLF MK1 1471cc LS HJJ977N by Midlands Vehicle Photographer., on Flickr

9/78
1979 Volkswagen Rabbit by channaher, on Flickr

C - VOLKSWAGEN GOLF - Rally Monte Carlo MONACO year 1981 by marvin 345, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/20/79 - 1972 Beetle
Volkswagen in Besigheim by roger4336, on Flickr

Bristol, UK - 1981









5/16/91
Market Square, Bagenalstown, Co. Carlow, 1991 by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Red Aussie Beetle in 1966
New Aussie 1962 Beetles
Red and White Beetle in 1960

6/60
My 1960 Volkswagen by roger4336, on Flickr

2/16/67
02-16-1967_20481A Volkswagen op Autorai by IISG, on Flickr

6/68
from the Family Album 05 by TommyOshima, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/16/67
02-16-1967_20481B Volkswagen op Autorai by IISG, on Flickr

9/69 - public urinal
Gentlemen Only by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

7/71
19710740 27 Volkswagen in Truck by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959
Öland by YlvaS, on Flickr

4/1/62
April 1, 1962 by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

1964
64-2 10 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/5/60
Langenburg - My New Car by roger4336, on Flickr

6/18/61
VW Brilkever (NG-73-05), Kever Cabriolet (DT-05-45), Zandvoort 1961 by Tuuur, on Flickr

1963
Volkswagen Kever (ZK-48-55), 1963 by Tuuur, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/19/65
Ford Escort 100E (XD-57-76), Opel Rekord (HK-48-20), Zandvoort 1965 by Tuuur, on Flickr
VW T1 (HG-90-90), Auto Union 1000, 1965 by Tuuur, on Flickr
Ford Taunus 17m, Ford Taunus 12m, VW Kever Cabriolet, 1960 Renault Dauphine Gordini (BS-PV 2), 1964 VW 1500 S variant (HU-04-80), 1965 by Tuuur, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959
There's that 1958 Volkswagen again.... by Mark 2400, on Flickr

1/16/63
Fiat 1100 (MK-64-11), VW T1 (TA-72-15), Amsterdam 1963 by Tuuur, on Flickr

Belgium
Ford Taunus (GZ-52-80), Volkswagen Kever (MU-20-93), VW 1600 (MH-82-16), België by Tuuur, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/27/61
April 27, 1961 by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

10/30/66
Citroën Ami GZ-44-67, Volkswagen Kever HP-63-57, Amsterdam 1966 by Tuuur, on Flickr

2/9/67
JJ-99-93 Volkswagen Transporter Kombi 1964 by Wouter Duijndam, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amsterdam, 1970

9/9/58
Volkswagen Kever TK-84-45 by Tuuur, on Flickr

8/25/59
Sold! by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

11/12/65
Volkswagen Kever JA-09-83 by Tuuur, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mittenwald, Germany - 1959

11/12/65
VW Ponton by Tuuur, on Flickr

5/68 - Gipo, Liberia
Gipo, Liberia (West Africa), children and VWs, 1968 by gbaku, on Flickr

7/68
Aachen: Linie 15 kommt um die Ecke by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/15/63 - Moscow 
Volkswagen Käfer by SergeyRod, on Flickr

10/13/64
RV-28-72 Volkswagen Transporter 1958 "Brandweer Leerbroek , Nieuwland en Meerkerk" by Wouter Duijndam, on Flickr

7/86
'Sneldienst' lijn 15 by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Beetle Cabriolet in 1955
1964
May 1969, 3 Beetles

12/9/58
Buick, Volkswagen Kever TD-23-43 by Tuuur, on Flickr

10/70
JE-80-47 Volkswagen buggy 1964 by Wouter Duijndam, on Flickr

Boston, 1971
01X-44 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/60
Florida vacation 1960 by pjs_deceased, on Flickr

7/17/62
Leidseplein Amsterdam by Emil de Jong www.kijklens.nl, on Flickr

8/28/65
Arlington - My Apartment in Rosslyn (1965) by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Charlottenburg, 1958









1/60
Volkswagen bus Koninklijke Marechaussee KR-39-21 Oostzaan 1960 by Tuuur, on Flickr

5/71
Before it was famous by Lost-Albion, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bavaria, 1960s
4/70

Berlin, 1955









Berlin, 1956









12/9/58
Volkswagen Kever TK-84-45, VG-96-69 by Tuuur, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/63









8/69
1969 Volkswagen Beetle by okchomeseller, on Flickr
1969 Volkswagen Beetle by okchomeseller, on Flickr
1969 Volkswagen Beetle by okchomeseller, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/61
The VW and the Tiki by pjs_deceased, on Flickr

5/62
05-00-1962_18940 Kraamverzorgster op de fiets by IISG, on Flickr

5/65 - Boston
050165 12 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/59
050259 11 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

1960
Post Office Building, O'Connell Street by cessna152towser, on Flickr

1966
1966 ADVERT BRIDGE MOTOR WORKS ABBEY LANE LEICESTER - VOLKSWAGEN DEALER by Midlands Vehicle Photographer., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964
My First Automobile - 1956 Volkswagen Convertible by storm runner, on Flickr

1966
Mountain vacation five by Magnus Bergström, on Flickr

5/8/71
São Paulo - Skyline from Nove de Julho by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

March 1965 - 13 window medical bus
3/5/67 - Washington

4/56
04-00-1956_13885B Kever in de Keizersgracht by IISG, on Flickr

10/62
10-00-1962_18997 Keizersgracht by IISG, on Flickr

Berlin, 1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/21/61
Toronto Malton 1961 - private Fokker F-27 + Volkswagen bus by edk7, on Flickr

3/29/62
03-29-1962_18651_3 Eliane D'Almeida by IISG, on Flickr

12/3/68
Accident of the month by Cepinoo, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/69

1955
VW 1100 by Raymondx1, on Flickr

7/60
Me and the bug at the cottage by pjs_deceased, on Flickr

1/70 - Boston
080969 33 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Stockholm street 1956 by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

2/60
Florida vacation 1960 by pjs_deceased, on Flickr

1966
Mountain vacation six by Magnus Bergström, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/69

5/59
054559 11 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

2/60
Florida vacation 1960 by pjs_deceased, on Flickr

6/11/68
06-11-1968_20642 Loe Lap by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/58
Een stel Volkswagens, o.a. TG-32-85, Garage Kost, Amsterdam 1958 by Tuuur, on Flickr

7/60
The insides of the bug by pjs_deceased, on Flickr

8/7/60
Wolfsburg - Porschestrasse by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/11/59
04-11-1959_15806 Ella Fitzgerald en Oscar Peterson by IISG, on Flickr

7/3/65
Camping. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr

2/69
020769 12 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/60
Florida vacation 1960 by pjs_deceased, on Flickr

4/25/61
Stuttgart - Ursula Bräuning by roger4336, on Flickr

5/65
050265 08 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958
Perzie_1958_301-02 by IISG, on Flickr

4/22/62
04-22-1962_18702 Heim ins Reich by IISG, on Flickr

10/28/69
Baha Bug by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW SCIROCCO MK1,helston 1987 by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr

7/8/82
D 1200 by cybertect, on Flickr

1/89


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1987
8702-005 Scirocco by Viv Marsh, on Flickr
8702-004 Scirocco by Viv Marsh, on Flickr
8702-006 Scirocco by Viv Marsh, on Flickr
8705-015 Scirocco by Viv Marsh, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/5/93
scirocco by Caobhin, on Flickr

6/19/81 - badges stolen off of cars
url=https://flic.kr/p/bz55vj]







[/url]Stolen Vehicle badges - Confederation Park School student haul - June 1981 by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/31/92
Audi Coupe S2 1992 by EZTD, on Flickr
Audi 80 and Audi 100 by EZTD, on Flickr
Audi V8 by EZTD, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Audi 50 in Banawe, Ifugao / Philippines 1978-08-14 (78D08-0308) by palMeir, on Flickr
Audi 50 on the Olgas at dusk / NT, Australia (1979-08-12) #79N08-0923# by palMeir, on Flickr

3/1/89
Audi 90 Quattro GTO by formulanone, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/18/75
Audi 100LS -1969 by Olof S, on Flickr

12/77
Audi 50 on MV Chidambaram to Pinang 77D12-0585 by palMeir, on Flickr

4/90
1990 Audi Coupe and Aveling-Barford by amx566, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/27/90
Rover 216 GTi by EZTD, on Flickr

2/93
VW Jetta Police by amx566, on Flickr

ADA Engineering Porsche 962 GTi Group C Sportscar. Coys Historic Festival at Silverstone 1993. by Antsphoto, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/91 - 1984 323i in the background
A Pair of Graphite 205 GTi's by Marc Sayce, on Flickr
A Pair of Graphite 205 GTi's by Marc Sayce, on Flickr
Peugeot 205 GTi 1.6 in Graphite Grey by Marc Sayce, on Flickr
Peugeot 205 GTi 1.6 in Graphite Grey by Mar Sayce, on Flickr
Peugeot 205 GTi 1.6 in Graphite Grey by Marc Sayce, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Racing at Mallory Park, 1981

9/84 - Manx International Rally - same month and year my mk2 was being built









12/21/84
JRP911T- 83 Golf GTi by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr

10/89
Peugeot 205 GTi Dimma Turbo Technics by Marc Sayce, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/19/86
Southgate Station, April 1986 by cybertect, on Flickr

1989
1989 Volkswagen Golf or "The Before Picture" by roy.thompson, on Flickr
Roy Cheats Death (Part 3) by roy.thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/81
Edgware Road, W2 by J&LittleHouse, on Flickr

VW Golf GTD 1984 in 1985 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

8/89
VW Golf by amx566, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/84
Vanagon camper a Anza Borrego desert 5-84 by lamsongf, on Flickr

9/87
Kevin's VW Vanagon by weber_sd, on Flickr

1/88
LC AML Poppy in Vanagon at Tehachapi pass 1-88 by lamsongf, on Flickr

10/5/91
R08677e by Robert Lingner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/25/80
VW TRANSPORTER by m.joedicke, on Flickr

8/82
VW - TRANSPORTER by m.joedicke, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

High roof Transporter medical van
LM-55-63 / 30-SM-61 Vw Transporter highroof 1961 by Wouter Duijndam, on Flickr
LM-55-63 / 30-SM-61 Vw Transporter highroof 1961 by Wouter Duijndam, on Flickr
LM-55-63 / 30-SM-61 Vw Transporter highroof 1961 by Wouter Duijndam, on Flickr
LM-55-63 / 30-SM-61 Vw Transporter highroof 1961 by Wouter Duijndam, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/80
TRANSPORTERENDE by m.joedicke, on Flickr
VW DESASTER by m.joedicke, on Flickr

12/4/80 - Berlin
KASEMATTE by m.joedicke, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/90 - Algeria
Fadnoun-Plateau (Algerien), 1990 - 31 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr
Durch den Norden Algeriens, 1990 - 01 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr
Von Djanet nach Tamanrasset, 1990 - 21 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr
Von Djanet nach Tamanrasset, 1990 - 05 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/90 - Algeria
Fadnoun-Plateau (Algerien), 1990 - 21 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr
Fadnoun-Plateau (Algerien), 1990 - 28 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr
Fadnoun-Plateau (Algerien), 1990 - 22 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Algeria, January 1990
Fadnoun-Plateau (Algerien), 1990 - 12 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr
Fadnoun-Plateau (Algerien), 1990 - 03 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr
Fadnoun-Plateau (Algerien), 1990 - 02 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fadnoun-Plateau (Algerien), 1990 - 42 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr
Von Djanet nach Tamanrasset, 1990 - 13 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr
Durch den Norden Algeriens, 1990 - 18 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Durch den Norden Algeriens, 1990 - 06 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr
Von Djanet nach Tamanrasset, 1990 - 03 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr
Von Djanet nach Tamanrasset, 1990 - 04 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr
Von Djanet nach Tamanrasset, 1990 - 08 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr
Von Djanet nach Tamanrasset, 1990 - 06 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/82
1973 Ford Gran Torino by Grandprix63, on Flickr

1990
Aavasaksa by Leo-setä, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/78
DUBLIN / EIRE 1978 pic086 by streamer020nl, on Flickr

4/84
South vs North by Riex, on Flickr

5/84
Porsche 928 by Transaxle (alias Toprope), on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/14/81 - Interesting Olds
1981 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme by RohanRussell, on Flickr

5/82
1970 Oldsmobile Cutlass by cjo1961, on Flickr

7/18/92


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Subaru XT6 in 1990

7/90
1967 Audi 80 Variant by Skitmeister, on Flickr
MG TF + 1934 Buick by Skitmeister, on Flickr
Black VW Käfer "Garfield" by Skitmeister, on Flickr
Purple VW Käfer by Skitmeister, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lots of old racing photos, includes cars of different origins keep clicking to the right, not in an album

7/78
Indianapolis 1978 by peter.sherrard, on Flickr

5/10/79
1978 Chevrolet Monte Carlo. by albrazier50, on Flickr

7/89
Monte Carlo Jul 1989 by meguropolitan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Emporium at 701 East El Camino Real [1970s] by SpaceQuest, on Flickr
Castro Street looking south at Dana Street [1979] by SpaceQuest, on Flickr

1984 - I'll take the Z car, 1968 Olds, and the Colt...
Cost Plus at 1910 West El Camino Real [1984] by SpaceQuest, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/11/85 - mk1 Jetta 4 door with a fire in the distance - Malibu, CA

7/88
VW outside Malibu House by neville samuels, on Flickr
Volkswagen Interior, Malibu Beach by neville samuels, on Flickr

5/92 - San Diego
Crossing the border by Mick Travis, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/20/88
1988 16V Golf Gti by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr

1/6/89
vw golf gti mk1 by gwagenrally, on Flickr

1990
My Old VW Golf GTI Mk1 by Adam Trigg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1987-88 Group C Racing (Album)

1/6/89
vw golf gti mk1 by gwagenrally, on Flickr
vw golf gti mk1 by gwagenrally, on Flickr

8/12/92
1991 VW Gti Mk11 - SA Spec by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/15/84 - said to be the first Rabbit GTI sold in New Orleans
1983 VW GTI 1st Edition by hwicker, on Flickr

5/85
Vic Lee racing VW Golf GTI by fixedwheelnut, on Flickr
Vic Lee VW Golf GTI number 66 by fixedwheelnut, on Flickr
VW Golf GTI  by fixedwheelnut, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/18/78
December 1978 - My brand new Golf GTS by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr

3/18/82
Shiraz 1982 VW Golf GTS by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr

1986
Silver VW Golf GTi 1983 by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1983 VW Golf GTi Sabi Rally by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr
1983 VW Golf GTi Sabi Rally by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr
1983 VW Golf GTi Sabi Rally by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981
Triumph TR7 BYA 84S 1 by Brother Ernie, on Flickr

1/1/82 - car was fixed
Triumph TR7 BYA 84S 2 by Brother Ernie, on Flickr

Sabi Rally4 by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/72
Triumph TR6 by John Grabowski, on Flickr

1978
1974 Triumph TR6 by Boats-n-Cars, on Flickr
1974 Triumph TR6 by Boats-n-Cars, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/88
My TR6, Back Home from the Trip, Summer 1988 by artistmac, on Flickr
Driving My Triumph TR6 Across the Ambassador Bridge into Canada by artistmac, on Flickr
My TR6 at the Auburn Cord Duesenberg Museum, Auburn, IN by artistmac, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/64
Edward Beck & Son Ltd S20 Foden 6x4 ballast tractor Reg No ODB 793, by moomooland1, on Flickr

8/78
Triumph TRS 929 HP by Faded Image, on Flickr

10/86
Scanned print0112 by Clanger's England, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/25/69









1978









1/6/80
Jaguar XKE(1) by Montana Oaktree, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Helen, GA - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Helen, GA - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/73
Palagonite Cone - Mom at VW - Iceland 1973 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

10/26/80
OMG_0126 by gruntie916, on Flickr
OMG_0001 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/26/80
IMG_0003 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0004 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0005 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0006 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0007 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0008 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

This is all at Orange County International Raceway, which closed in 1983. See my post in the Abandoned Tracks thread
IMG_0010 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0011 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0012 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1303 limo by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0056 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0013 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like a fake
IMG_0014 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0015 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0002 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0016 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0017 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0018 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Buggy at Venice Beach by gruntie916, on Flickr
As the licence plate says......... by gruntie916, on Flickr
pillarless? by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0020 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0021 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0023 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0024 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0025 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0026 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice front bumper
IMG_0027 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0028 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0029 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/26/80 - new Rabbit pickup/caddy
VW Golf pickup by gruntie916, on Flickr

Love the graphics - front reminds me of a Subaru 360
IMG_0031 by gruntie916, on Flickr

IMG_0033 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0034 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0035 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0036 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0037 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0038 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0052 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0039 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

And it's for SALE! by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0042 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0043 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0044 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0045 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0046 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice stripes
IMG_0049 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0050 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0051 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks good with white letter tires
IMG_0053 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0055 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0054 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0092 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0057 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0058 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

This was the stance on pretty much every one of my Beetles
IMG_0059 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0060 by gruntie916, on Flickr

Owned by the woman in the white shirt behind the man
IMG_0061 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0062 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0063 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0064 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0104 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0022 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0106 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0065 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0066 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0067 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Also the time period when vanning was popular
IMG_0068 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0069 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0070 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0072 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0073 by gruntie916, on Flickr

Nice rear windows
IMG_0074 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0075 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0076 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0077 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Warsaw 1991


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/26/80 - Orange County International Raceway, closed in 1983
IMG_0078 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0079 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0080 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0081 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0082 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0083 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0084 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0085 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0086 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0087 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0088 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0089 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Who on earth would Baja a genuine cabrio sportomatic? by gruntie916, on Flickr
The person who did this, I suppose.. by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0091 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0093 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0094 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0095 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Because vanning is still strong today
IMG_0096 by gruntie916, on Flickr

Genuine?
IMG_0097 by gruntie916, on Flickr

IMG_0098 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0099 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0100 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0101 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0102 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0103 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0105 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0107 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0108 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0109 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0110 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0111 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0112 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice paint
IMG_0113 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0114 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0115 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome stripes...
IMG_0116 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0117 by gruntie916, on Flickr

Those wheels must be rare in 4 lug form today...must be 15 inch wheels at least 
IMG_0118 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0119 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0120 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0121 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0122 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0124 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0125 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IMG_0127 by gruntie916, on Flickr
IMG_0128 by gruntie916, on Flickr
Bug-In 25 by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1976
Island Boy by inferno55, on Flickr

1985 - Providence, RI
The Thing: VW 181 Kubelwagon by XOques, on Flickr

3/89
Indonesien Bali März 1989 303 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/21/83
Another of my jobs ... by wallygrom, on Flickr
My van and I in Ludlow by wallygrom, on Flickr

1/85
Dad's Mini van. January '85 by fearthecat, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some vintage racing photos (album) - includes BMW CSL's at the Ring in 1974
1980s F1 - 799 photos, includes 80's Senna
1980s Motorsport (Album)
1990s Motorsport (Album)

5/3/75
BMW 3.5 CSL - Spa 1975 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

7/13/88
1988 BMW K100RS-02 by SkinheadSportBiker1, on Flickr

10/28/89
1989 BMW E32, 7 Series 750iL by Stuart Axe, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/3/75
Ligier Gitanes JS 2 - Spa 1975 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche Carrera RSR - Spa 1975 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

9/27/90
BMW M3 by EZTD, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/13/76 
Porsche Carrera Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche Carrera Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche Carrera Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche 934 Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche Carrera Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche 934 Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche 934 Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche Carrera Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche Carrera Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche Carrera Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche Carrera Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
BMW 3.2 CLS T/C Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche 935T Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Lola T292 Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche 936T Winner Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche 908/3 Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche 908/3 Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Mirage GR 8 Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mirage GR6 Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Lancia Stratos Turbo Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Lancia Stratus Turbo Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Inaltera - Le Mans 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

5/9/76 - Silverstone
Porsche Carrera RSR Silverstone 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche Carrera RSR Silverstone 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/9/76 - Silverstone
Porsche 935 Silverstome May 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
BMW 3.5 CSL Silverstone 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Ford Escort Silverstone 6 hrs 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
BMW 3.5 CSL Turbo Silverstone 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/19/74 - Brands Hatch - British GP
John Watson, British GP 1974 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Henri Pescarolo, Brands Hatch, 1974 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Peter Gethin Brands Hatch 1974 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/17/74 - Brands Hatch Race of Champions Practice
Niki Lauda, Ferrari, Brands Hatch 1974 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Graham Hill in his Embassy Hill Lola 1974 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/30/80 - Spa
B.M.W. 635 CSi Spa 24 hours 1984 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

9/27/81 - Brands Hatch
Porsche 935 K3 Brands Hatch 1981 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche 917 K81 Brands Hatch 1981 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

10/29/89 - Brands Hatch - Formula Ford Festival
Formula Fords at Brands Hatch 1989 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/11/80
Porsche 935 Silverstone 1980 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
ACR Longines 80 Silverstone 1980 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/5/79
Lancia Beta Monte Carlo Brands Hatc 1979 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche 935K3 Brands Hatch 1979 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/29/79
B.M.W. 3.2 CSL Brands Hatch 1979 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
B.M.W. 3.2 CSL Brands Hatch 1979 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/6/79
Lancia Beta Monte Carlo Silverstone 1979 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Essex Porsche 936 Silverstone 1979 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/11/77
Derek Bell Brands Hatch 1977 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

9/25/77
De Thomaso Pantera Brands Hatch 1977 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

5/14/78
Porsche 934 Silverstone 1978 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/25/77
Porsche 935/77 Brands Hatch 1977 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche Carrera RSR Silverstone 1977 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/19/76
Jaguar XJ 5.3C - Silverstone 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

5/15/77
Porshe 935 Silverstone 1977 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/9/76
Porsche 935 - Silverstone 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
BMW 3.5 CSL Silverstone 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

1974
Porsche Carrera RSR Brands Hatch 1974 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1988
Bridge of Spies Glienicke Bridge between East and West Berlin by mbell1975, on Flickr
Berlin Rotes Rathaus in East Berlin East Germany by mbell1975, on Flickr

West Berlin July 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amsterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Amsterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Amsterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amsterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Amsterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Amsterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amsterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Amsterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Den Haag June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rotterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Rotterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Rotterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rotterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Rotterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Amsterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amsterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Amsterdam June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*Feedback on photos posted is always appreciated!*

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
London June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Paris June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Paris June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Paris June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Paris June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Paris June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Paris June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Paris June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Paris June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Paris June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Paris June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Paris June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Paris June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Paris June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Paris June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Brussels June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Cologne June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dusseldorf June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Dusseldorf June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr
Nice June 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4598 page thread of vintage photos, mostly in America

A return:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Now a Rite Aid:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lugoff, SC - near me but I haven't seen any commercials or anything


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

You'll never see this combo again...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980s
TRFA 448 by The Renick Family Archive, on Flickr

1/90
1990 Porsche 911 by splattergraphics, on Flickr
1990 Lamborghini LM002 by splattergraphics, on Flickr


----------



## partario (May 3, 2012)

Tallinn, late 1970's to mid 1980's

































































Surrounded by a bunch of Ladas and other Soviet cars, we see a rarity - an Opel Kadett:











There were more western cars around, but they were extremely rare these days:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Long Island - 4 door mk1 Rabbit - 1980+

6/76
LIRR 252 by CPShips, on Flickr

003_Hewlett HS 1979 Yearbook by scarlatti2004, on Flickr

1981
Long Island Bus by chilcott, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Detroit, MI 1981 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
Detroit, MI 1982 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
Detroit, MI 1981 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Detroit Autorama, early sixties by Hugo90, on Flickr
Austin Texas in August of 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr
Austin TX in April of 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Drag Races at Austin Texas, August 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr
Austin Texas in April 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr
Austin Texas in August 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Austin Texas in August 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr
Drag Races in Austin Texas 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr
Maple Grove 1977 by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Maple Grove 1977 by Hugo90, on Flickr
MGTB Special by Hugo90, on Flickr
Alta Grand Prix Racing Car (Supercharged) by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

quartet of sports cars by Hugo90, on Flickr
Flathead Ford powering classic Alfa by Hugo90, on Flickr
MGNE 1287cc by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Still around:
Ballot Oldsmobile by Hugo90, on Flickr

1956 Ford Customline by Hugo90, on Flickr
Aquila Italiana, 1913 by Hugo90, on Flickr
Lancia by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

racecar05.jpg by guitartomy, on Flickr
racecar01.jpg by guitartomy, on Flickr
Rover 800 Police Car Dragster. 1992 Autosports International Birmingham NEC by Antsphoto, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I NEED that spoiler thing on the back of that GM crewcab truck...
Super Stock - Starting Line by Regcir, on Flickr

DragRace108 by slackart21, on Flickr

DragRace091 by slackart21, on Flickr


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

This is a good-ass page


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Apollo-Soyuz 1975 said:


> This is a good-ass page


Gonna back off the VW stuff a bit. Adding a little more murica, and a few random countries.

Funny Car - Starting Line by Regcir, on Flickr

Don "Snake" Prudhomme and Mickey Thompson - June, 1976 by Mike Schaffner, on Flickr

Linda Vaughn at the 1979 Indianapolis 500 by Without Talent, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Racing in San Antonio, Texas 1968 by Hugo90, on Flickr
San Antonio Texas, January 1968 by Hugo90, on Flickr
Racing in San Antonio, Texas 1968 by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

image003 by mgrabois, on Flickr
File0004-33 by abutaz, on Flickr

1983
Montevideo, Uruguay by alias archie, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968/9 Mozambique, San Martinho - Parque Flores by Swazi Rose, on Flickr

1984 - I-95 NB from Boston









3/24/89 - 1962 Ford Consul Capri


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/16/70 
NSRA 1970 - Anglia Gasser by hungthrottle, on Flickr
NSRA 1970 - Psychedelic T side by hungthrottle, on Flickr

7/89 - Rushmoor Arena - 1963 Karmann Ghia


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NSRA 1970 - Ford with Injectors by hungthrottle, on Flickr

10/70 - Mozambique









3/24/89


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1937 Willys
Connecticut Dragway 1965 by Hugo90, on Flickr

4/5/85


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

October 1970 - VW Beach Buggy (Album)
Various scans of cars from different origins - 1989

9/11/67
GM New Look, Ruta 4 No. 6112. Boston en 1967 by rogali, on Flickr

3/69









1983


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/8/60
1958 Edsel Pacer lijkenwagen XP-75-62, Amsterdam 1960 by Tuuur, on Flickr

10/67
1968 Charger by KurtClark, on Flickr

3/91
Cameroon signpost by Neil67, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/20/62
John Surtees returning to the paddock after practice for the 1962 British Grand Prix, Aintree, Liverpool by Montii41, on Flickr

1970
IMAG0495 by coilman222, on Flickr

2/17/72
Br3-3-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/14/61
John Surtees driving his Cooper T53 Climax out of the paddock on practice day for the 1961 British Grand Prix. by Montii41, on Flickr

7/77
1968 Dodge Charger R/T - I Guess She Likes Me by 1968 Dodge Charger R/T | Scott Crawford, on Flickr

2/90 - Gabon
Boy Left Behind by qatbart, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966
My favorite car (and a favorite friend) from the sixties by gbaku, on Flickr

5/21/67
1967 Porsche engine Hillclimb at Montseny by antarc, on Flickr

Nouakchott, Mauritania across from the Hotel Maharaba in the new part of the city, 1967 by gbaku, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1983 Ford Coloring Book by coconv, on Flickr
1974 Bradley GT by coconv, on Flickr
1955 Ford Thunderbird concept drawing by coconv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Field of dreams - 1971 Boss 351, 1969 Boss 429, 1970 Boss 302 (2) 1964 Mercury Montclair Marauder, 1965 Mustang 2+2 by coconv, on Flickr
1969 Ford Mustang Boss 429 1970 Boss 302 1971 Boss 351 by coconv, on Flickr
1969 Ford Mustang Boss 429 in a field by coconv, on Flickr
1958 Mercury Turnpike Cruiser 2 door hardtop by coconv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956 Ford Fairlane Sunliner Convertible - Curtis Turner by coconv, on Flickr
09-21-1959_15989 Garage W.W. Smit by IISG, on Flickr

Mauritania/Western Sahara Border, 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963 Festus High School yearbook
MO-Festus-Arnold Chevrolet 1963 by plasticfootball, on Flickr

1/72









1985
Pony Village Motors, Saint John by Ultrachool, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mechanics working on race car at La Carrera Panamericana road race, Mexico, May 1954 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr
Mechanics working on Lincoln Capri race car for La Carrera Panamericana road race, Mexico, May 1954 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr

4/29/62
Dave MacDonald Driving Corvette Race Car at Del Mar Speedway, April, 1962 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Van Johnson skidding in a Sprint Car at Williams Grove, Pennsylvania, October 1957 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr
U.S. Grand Prix, Sebring Raceway, Florida, December 1959 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr
Louis Unser in race car at Pikes Peak, Colorado, about 1955 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr
Jerry Unser Jr. taking the turn at the Pikes Peak Hill Climb, Colorado, September 1955 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr
Bobby Unser skidding after taking a turn, Pikes Peak Hill Climb, Colorado, July 4, 1958 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Connie Kalitta driving Ford dragster ‘Bounty Hunter’ at Bristol International Dragway, Bristol, Tennessee, June 1965 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr

1967
Ford GT Mark IV racing car by The Henry Ford, on Flickr

Bobby Unser in his Rislone Eagle race car at Langhorne 150 Race, Langhorne Speedway, June 1968 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Austin-Healey Race Car Number 34 Leaving the Pit at Twelve Hours of Sebring race, March 1963 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr
Austin-Healey Race Car #34 Rounding a turn at Twelve Hours of Sebring race, March 1963 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr

1967 Ford Mark IV race car at 24 Hours of Le Mans race, June 1967 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr

TCars on Track at Twelve Hours of Sebring Endurance Race, Florida, March 1969 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dave MacDonald Driving Corvette Race Car at C.S.C.C. Race, Riverside, California, March, 1962 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr
Dave MacDonald Driving Corvette at Pomona Raceway, July, 1962 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr
Dave MacDonald driving Devin Corvette race car #45, Pomona, California, July 1962 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ferrari 250 GTO post GT race, 1964 by [email protected], on Flickr

Mosport Park Ontario 1967 - Team Lotus open wheel race car. by edk7, on Flickr

1974 Montreal World Championship Road Race - Bernard Thevenet by Ken30684, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/68
Jackie Stewart's Splash by prorallypix, on Flickr

5/69
1969 Porsche 917 by prorallypix, on Flickr

5/70
1970 Ferrari 512S Spyder by prorallypix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/64
Ken Miles - 1964 Shelby Cobra by prorallypix, on Flickr

7/69
1969 Grand Prix for Touring Cars by prorallypix, on Flickr

8/76
IV.ettel by eLKayPics / away, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69
1969 Porsche 908 by prorallypix, on Flickr

5/70
1970 Porsche 908 by prorallypix, on Flickr

6/13/70
Martini Porsche 908 by prorallypix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/60
Inaugural Swamp Buggy Jubilee at Sarasota Fairgrounds by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

6/69
A Bundle of Snakes by prorallypix, on Flickr

Stuttgart Germany 1970 - Daimler-Benz Museum - racing car by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/13/70
Passing in the Rain by prorallypix, on Flickr

6/14/70
Dawn's early light by prorallypix, on Flickr

3 Wide Racing at Minnesota State Fair 1977 by hungthrottle, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/11/72
Stuart McDade's "Billy The Kid" Dodge Demon Pro Stocker by primemover88, on Flickr

5/3/75
Porsche Carrera RSR - Spa 1975 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

11/77
Egypt 1977 - Cairo street with battered PCC streetcar tram.. by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mountain Park Dragway - 1972 06 by primemover88, on Flickr

1974
9 by primemover88, on Flickr

Luzon, 1991
Earthquake Sales by sergiopigo, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mountain Park Dragway - 1972 05 by primemover88, on Flickr
Mountain Park Dragway - 1972 07 by primemover88, on Flickr
Mountain Park Dragway - 1972 04 by primemover88, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1983
Super Gas - Launch by Regcir, on Flickr
Super Street by Regcir, on Flickr

1992
Swaziland Bike Rally by Swazi Rose, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

And a few more of these:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/69
CousinsOnATruck by Acoustic Walden, on Flickr
4InTruck by Acoustic Walden, on Flickr

4/11/79 - Tornado aftermath, TX


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Bay Road, Grand Cayman, October 1986 by milanite, on Flickr
Royal Palms Hotel, Grand Cayman, 15 October 1986 by milanite, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wolfsburg VW Plant, 1970 (Album)

1978
1970 Trans Am by unwiredadventures, on Flickr
1970 Trans Am by unwiredadventures, on Flickr

1990
Road Runner Superbird by unwiredadventures, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980
1970 Challenger 440 RT/SE Six Pack by unwiredadventures, on Flickr
1970 Challenger 440 RT/SE Six Pack by unwiredadventures, on Flickr
1970 Challenger 440 RT/SE Six Pack (3 Carburetors) by unwiredadventures, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Zuffenhausen Porsche Plant, 1970 (Album)

Colombo Harbour, Sri Lanka, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

1977
1968 Dodge Charger R/T - School's Out - 1977 by 1968 Dodge Charger R/T | Scott Crawford, on Flickr

1989
Vector by unwiredadventures, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 - eh, it has wheels.
Kerala, India, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

1976
Ford, Cragar, and Goodyear by bikesaver, on Flickr

1979
Ranchero GT and Mustang GT by bikesaver, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/69 
SharisGhia by Acoustic Walden, on Flickr
KarmenGia by Acoustic Walden, on Flickr

7/76
1968 Dodge Charger R/T - Vintage Engine Compartment by 1968 Dodge Charger R/T | Scott Crawford, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/73 - Shelburne, NS
53-362 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
53-363 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
53-339 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69
Repairs, Thessaloniki, Greece, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

5/75
Vintage 427 Chevrolet Engine by hungthrottle, on Flickr

10/78
I'm a Highway Star by ~BostonBill~, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/71
46-584 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

7/72
wfil prizepatrol by inajeep, on Flickr

1986 Jeep Grand Wagoneer by GraphiChris, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1986 Auto Expo (Album) - includes Mopar/Shelby/Mitsubishi, GM, Ford/Saleen, AMC Jeep

6/69
Car Ferry, Greece, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

12/22/74
1974 Gremlin - Eileen and Spencer in Peoria by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

20 dodge coupe by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
Winter 1959 Parking Lot by BACKYard Woods Explorer, on Flickr
Disneyland (1971) - by Rossano, his first trip...... by BudCat14/Ross, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Library of Congress and Capitol parking lot from East Front of US Capitol by lreed76, on Flickr
046802 32 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
c2-f19-030 by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Move-In Day, '36. by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr
Songs of VSC Mobile by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr
c2-f19-002 by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Camden Town, Greenland Road 1987 by Warsaw1948, on Flickr
A Danish base in Greenland by LandVike, on Flickr
871125 025 Paraguay by rona.h, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968
Encarnación, Paraguay by alefot, on Flickr
Encarnación, Paraguay by alefot, on Flickr
Encarnación, Paraguay by alefot, on Flickr
Encarnación, Paraguay by alefot, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hanging Out - 1956 by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr
Boyance and Dozier (c1-f19-001) by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr
Becky Rushin, 1968 (c2-f15-029) by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rebel Cheerleaders, 1970 by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr
c2-f19-026 by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr
Betty Ford (c2-f15-014) by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

College Union by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr
Wipe Out West Georgia Float by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr
Wipe Out West Georgia by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr
WPA Programs by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagen Bug in the Hallway, Class of 1962 by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr
Senior Trip to New Orleans, 1937 by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr
Homecoming Queen, 1959 by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jr. Hot Rod Miracle Strip Panama City Beach - 1987 by kocojim, on Flickr
El Valle, Panama by bobzidlicky, on Flickr
San Jose church & school - Colón, Panama by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Supporting the Rebels by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr
Firetrucking Cheerleaders by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr
This Little Bug by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Because stance
Blazin' into the Future by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr

"Don't Forget Frances Dekle!" by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr

VSU Thoroughfare by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Shriners, Homecoming Parade, 1966 by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr
The Guitarist by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr
Tennis Courts, 1966 by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

My Dream Donut & Sandwich Shop by denizen8, on Flickr

Parked one after the other and just went with it?
02-201 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

2402757 08 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chile- Chiu-Chiu by dario lorenzetti, on Flickr

I want that Bluebird coupe...
Estacion Central -- Santiago Chile by suburbanshorts, on Flickr

Boeing 707 18462: Boeing 707-330B CC-CCG Lan Chile Frankfurt Airport by emdjt42, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

File0277 d07-75 by Tim F Bklyn, on Flickr
86-484 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

Could get a then/now shot of this...
Lower Richland High School (1972) by Hunter-Desportes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Eyes on the Classics, 1992 (Album of 204 Photos) - includes Davis, Dymaxion, American Bantam, etc.

Already looking a wee bit crispy...
University of Toronto campus 1964 - First Electrical Engineering Car Rally start by edk7, on Flickr

86-090 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
Six flags balance by Bryan - oz4caster, on Flickr

06-761 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

My Cyclone was orange and white









Also had a Fairlane GT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

CTA #207 - 1961 GMC New Look
Students Boarding at Chicago Voc. (1967) by cta web, on Flickr

Blacks Using Bus Transportation On 63rd Street In Chicago During 1973 There Were 272,803,082 People Who Rode This Type Of Chicago Transit Authority Transportation, 07/1973 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr

CTA #1306 - New Look with onboard accordion performances 
Santa Claus Bus (1973) by cta web, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/25/75 - Ibiza, Spain
1975, July. Ibiza, 1970 SEAT 600D.mso by mwe152, on Flickr

Ibiza, 1980
Ibiza by Fernando Catalina Landa, on Flickr
Ibiza by Fernando Catalina Landa, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19670324 36 CTA 9660 Chicago Ave. @ State St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
Heavy Traffic On The Dan Ryan Expressway In Chicago Illinois. It Is The Busiest In The United States With 254,700 Vehicles Daily, 10/1973 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr

Ibiza, 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/26/68 - Seattle
from the Family Album 02 by TommyOshima, on Flickr

5/17/79
Burhops - Fish & Sea Food, Chicago 1979 by Capelight, on Flickr

3/80 - SF


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/71
46-734 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

Alaska June 1970 by sofarsocute Fave means nothing, on Flickr

1984 - Lindbergh Boulevard, Hazelwood, MO
McDonald's by plasticfootball, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Belfast 1970 - dapper gent 001a by normko, on Flickr
On patrol - Belfast May 1972 016 by normko, on Flickr

1985
Former Sinn Fein Office in Belfast by Burns Library, Boston College, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/7/75
Japan Emperor Hirohito visits Chicago 1975 by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr

4/19/89
Chatelaine Apartments, Chicago, 1989 by Genial23, on Flickr

5/10/92
Humboldt Boulevard, Chicago, 1992 by Genial23, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957
El Guero in Chicago. (1957) by jamesandtim, on Flickr

June or July 1962
State and Wacker Looking South - Chicago, Illinois by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

19670409 10 Milwaukee Road Railroad Chicago, IL by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963
Copenhagen - Bicycles by roger4336, on Flickr
Copenhagen - Gammel Strand by roger4336, on Flickr
Netherlands - Enclosing **** by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

London and Northern Europe 1963 (Album of 66 Photos) - should be some other albums from 1963 as well
Copenhagen, 1979 (Album of 66 Photos)
Copenhagen, 1981 (Album of 32 Photos)

19670409 11 Milwaukee Road RR, Chicago, IL by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

Chicago, 1975 by gregorywass, on Flickr

11/92 - Kishinev, Moldova


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1986
Avs009 - 3 - La dogana a Tunisi by alfjodor, on Flickr

1987
Marlton NJ Shop Rite Exterior Renovations 1987 by JSF0864, on Flickr

1988
Chicago, 1988 by gregorywass, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1982
Dodge Van by stephenvelden, on Flickr
1964 Ford Falcon by stephenvelden, on Flickr
1969 Buick Special Deluxe by stephenvelden, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Goldfields American Car Club In Kalgoorlie by stephenvelden, on Flickr
XA Ford Falcon 2 Door Hardtop by stephenvelden, on Flickr
XA Ford Falcon 2 Door Hardtop by stephenvelden, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lamborghini Contach S by stephenvelden, on Flickr
Lamborghini Contach S by stephenvelden, on Flickr
Goldfields American Car Club In Bullabulling by stephenvelden, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Said to have a 427 FE engine


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Westfalia Vanagon in Orlando - 10/21/89
Westfalia Vanagon in Orlando - 10/21/89 (2)
Suzuki Samurai in Orlando - 10/21/89
B2 Passat Wagon in Orlando - 10/18/89

6/70
Bill and Kathy's Honeymoon by trecrowns, on Flickr
Bill and Kathy's Honeymoon by trecrowns, on Flickr

2/21/81
Outside Maine Road - Manchester Derby 1981 by Greater Manchester Police, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/72
Bill and Kathy Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr

7/72
Cape Cod Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr
Martha's Vineyard Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/72 - just a little VW overload
Martha's Vineyard Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr
Martha's Vineyard Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr
Martha's Vineyard Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Martha's Vineyard Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr
Martha's Vineyard Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr
Cape Cod Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cape Cod Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr
Cape Cod Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr
Cape Cod Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cape Cod Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr

5/74 - Indonesia
Padang Sumatra Indonesia by Scott Holcomb, on Flickr

Indonesia, 1983
gm_01305 Jl Thamrin, Downtown Jakarta, Indonesia 1983 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kupang Airport, Timor, Indonesia, 1967 by east med wanderer, on Flickr

7/1/89
img452.jpg by __Justin__, on Flickr

9/20/91
img523.jpg by __Justin__, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/15/68 - Dallas
Downtown Dallas August, 1968 by bparrish_1433, on Flickr
frame24 by bparrish_1433, on Flickr
Republic and Fidelity Union Bldgs by bparrish_1433, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/6/77
Pall Mall 1. by albrazier50, on Flickr

4/23/78
Dallas Texas. by albrazier50, on Flickr

3/13/83
Dallas County Courthouse by t knouff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978
Downtown Dallas. by albrazier50, on Flickr
Kansas City. by albrazier50, on Flickr

4/20/78
Port Authority Terminal New York. by albrazier50, on Flickr


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> XA Ford Falcon 2 Door Hardtop by stephenvelden, on Flickr


"Last of the V8s Max"


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Texas Theater by Osbornb, on Flickr

1975
Elm Street by Whatknot, on Flickr

5/11/81
Hester Road. by albrazier50, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

rlfletch said:


> "Last of the V8s Max"


Good movie :thumbup::thumbup: wasn't quite sure what the car was when I first saw it.

Unknown date
1st Street (Park Ave) by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
3rd Street - Wright Building by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

6/63
NW 1st Street (Park Ave) by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

Somebody put together a page of 80 pictures from 1970-1980's Vintage (i.e. not so nice) New York City. I'll post some TCL related ones and go to the link if you want to see the rest. Lots of fires and slums.

LINK -> http://superchief.tv/80-photos-of-old-new-york-1970-1989/


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^seen a few of those before, but not some of the worst ones in there :what:

OKC, 1910
3rd & Main Street by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

Unknown
Ralph's Drug by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Chas. Smith Nash Cars Billboard by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

OKC

5/46 
Frank Clark by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

8/46 
O'Mealey's Cafeteria by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

4/48
Parade on Broadway by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oklahoma City Bus by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Anderson-Prichard Filling Station by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

6/53
1st Street (Park Ave) by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cities Service Oils by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Neighborhood Clubs Bus by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Borden's Milk Man by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/11/45
OK Transfer by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

1947
Harbour-Longmire Furniture Co. by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

Three fiddy
Denison Motor Company by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/47
Home State Theater by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

1/52
Western Newspaper Union by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

Unknown
King's Moving and Storage by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Unknown
Baron's Ladies Apparel by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Sturm's Clothing Co. by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

11/52
Robinson Street by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Al Robertson Appliance Store (Now Kaiser's) by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
T.G. & Y. Stores by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Parade on Broadway by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1st Street (Park Ave) by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Robinson Street by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

1/52
Hill's Business University - Downtown Baptist Church by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

St. Joseph's Cathedral by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Central High School by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Broadway Avenue by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Broadway Avenue by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Main Street by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Broadway Avenue by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Liberty National Building by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Fred Jones Ford by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Shannon Feed Co., Oklahoma Importing Co, Mayer's by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Main Street by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Hanover Shoes by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
2nd & Harvey by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Park's and Hartwell's by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Majestic Building by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

Three fiddy
Robinson Street by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Public Warehouse Company by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Leonhardt Building by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

7/68
Downtown Oklahoma City by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gene Jones Motor Co. by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Motor Hotel by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Milner Hotel by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Building constructed in 1921
Oklahoma Club Building by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

2/54
Lerner Shops by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

Insurance Building by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Parade on Broadway by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

1938
Britling Cafeteria by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

6/56
Birds Eye View by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

<1930
Insurance Building by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

4/53
Patterson and Hoffman Wholesale Cigars and Pipes by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

10/57
Municpal Auditorium (Civic Center) by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Manly Office Supply Co. by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Manly Office Supply Co. by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Franklin Building by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

First Presbyterian Church by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
USO by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

6/47
Hotel Black by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/44
Downtown Oklahoma City by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

10/4/47
Broadway Avenue by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

8/57 - go Sooners
Sooner Theater by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/50
Baum Building by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

3/58
Fidelity Bank (Park Harvey Apartments) by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

Wesbango Office Outfitters by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Building constructed in 1910
Majestic Building by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

Ramsey Tower by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Ramsey Tower by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

U.S. Post Office by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

9/44 - building constructed in 1936 or 1937
Oklahoma County Courthouse by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

Demolished 2/29/76
Mercantile Building (Levy Building) by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oklahoma Tire & Supply Co. by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

11/48 - building contstructed in 1910
Kress by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

10/52 - building constructed in 1932, demolished in 1977
Hotel Biltmore by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1930
Wells Roberts Hotel by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

1947 - build constructed in 1926
Petroleum Building by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

Empire Building by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1929 - building constructed in 1921
Criterion Theater by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

Security National Bank by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

Farmers National Bank by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Built in 1927
Plaza Court by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Plaza Court by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr
Plaza Court building by Jason B., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Built in 1915 - FoMoCo assembly
Ford Motor Assembly Plant by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

9/44 - built in 1926
Elks Lodge Building (Key Building, Oklahoma Natural Gas Building) by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr

Demolished in 1970
Herskowitz Building by Oklahoma Historical Society - Research, on Flickr


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

Oldest know photo of a car doing a wheelie - 1936.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Back in the old days of racing. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr

1971 Daytona 24 Penske Ferrari 512M Duct Tape Special by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr

Ferrari 250 GT SWB at Sebring 1961 by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr

Winning Ferrari 250 GTO at Daytona 1963 by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr

Regazzoni - Redman Ferrari 312 PB at Sebring 1972 by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr

Hood ornaments from back in the day. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oklahoma Historical Society Photostream (376 photos as of now)

1/30/70
19700130 01 North Branch Bus Co., Bloomsburg, PA by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

2/2/70
19700202 16 Wrecked Triumph, Atlantic City, NJ by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

Montgomery, 1979
19790300 04 Montgomery, AL by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/27/86
19860727 24 MBTA Green Line on Commonwealth Ave. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

7/28/86
19860728 18 Boston Harbor by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

6/15/87
19870615 05 Roadrailer, Muskegon, MI by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/24/85
19850824 07 Toledo, OH by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

8/26/85
19850826 01 RTA Green Road by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19850826 35 RTA Rapid Transit, Shaker Heights, OH by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/30/88
19880730 08 Goodyear Blimp, Oshkosh, WI by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

8/14/90
19900814 04 Watkins Glen, NY by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

8/16/90
19900816 14 Saratoga Springs, NY by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/16/90
19900816 22 Ticonderoga, NY by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

8/17/90 - that Ranger...
19900817 04 Whitehall, NY by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19900817 17 Drew & Jackie on vacation by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/18/90
19900818 04 Toronto, ON by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19900818 12 TTC Bathurst @ King by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

8/19/90
19900819 03 St. Clair Ave. @ Yonge St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/19/90
19900819 11 TTC Lakeshore Blvd. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19900819 15 TTC Queens Quay by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19900819 16 TTC Queens Quay by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/16/91
19910216 02 Maryland @ Euclid, St. Louis, MO by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19910216 06 St. Louis, MO by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

7/25/91
19910725 04 Black Hills Natl Forest by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/30/91
19910730 04 Silverton, CO by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

8/1/91
19910801 04 Jackie @ Pikes Peak by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

7/24/92
19920724 12 Cincinnati, OH by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/2/70
19700202 05 Jitney, Atlantic City, NJ by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

4/73
19730401-73007 by johnstewartnz, on Flickr

1975
Car show in front of a Safeway by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/73
19730401-73025 by johnstewartnz, on Flickr
19730401-73008 by johnstewartnz, on Flickr

1974
1966 Mustang GT fastback 2 + 2 by bikesaver, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970
Dad's Firebird by KKerfluffle, on Flickr

1971
Family Chevy Impala by KKerfluffle, on Flickr

Unknown
Sonny by KKerfluffle, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/71
Untitled by KKerfluffle, on Flickr

Untitled by KKerfluffle, on Flickr
SCAN0797 by KKerfluffle, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tagaytay 12/12/71 by KKerfluffle, on Flickr
Untitled by KKerfluffle, on Flickr

1974
St Augustine by KKerfluffle, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Philippines-18 by KKerfluffle, on Flickr
Philippines-4 by KKerfluffle, on Flickr

12/71
Untitled by KKerfluffle, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970
Mom-Snow by KKerfluffle, on Flickr
Mom & the Firebird by KKerfluffle, on Flickr

1978
Snowing in Jacksonville by KKerfluffle, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hot Rod Racer by Piedmont Fossil, on Flickr
Lola Mary, me, and Angeline in front of our little Honda CVCC by KKerfluffle, on Flickr
Untitled by KKerfluffle, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Charleston (S.C.), 22 May 1978 by milanite, on Flickr

8/15/92
Steve and I race in a sports car, Myrtle Beach, Aug 1992 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/1/60
6th Ave. Motel - Portland, Oregon by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

3/20/61
Jackson Trace Motel & Restaurant - Sylacauga, Alabama by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

9/16/71
Sands Motel - Ottawa, Illinois by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/30/59
Bel Aire Motel - Albert Lea, Minnesota by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

5/3/62
Yucca Motel - Hollywood, California by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

7/20/70
Jayhawk Third Motel - Junction City, Kansas by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/4/65
Surfside Motel - Lake George, New York by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

8/21/77
Imperial '400' Motel - Rockford, Illinois by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

6/8/84
Driftwood Motel - Ormond Beach, Florida by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/5/60
Motel Catalina - Pratt, Kansas by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

2/19/71
Sharon Motel - Sharon, Massachusetts by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

2/16/78
Dunes Motel - Alturas, California by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/4/67
Phillips Manor Motel & Raney's Restaurant - Dumas, Texas by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

4/21/68
Fiesta Motel - Jacksonville, Florida by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

Supposedly April 12, 1972 - I have a feeling these dates are wrong...
Holiday Motel - Lordsburg, New Mexico by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West House Motel - Gretna, Louisiana by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Elms Motel - Bishop, California by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Ronel Motel - Eureka, California by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fantasy Motel - Anaheim, California by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Beaumont Motel - Old Orchard Beach, Maine by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
R & L City-Center Motel - Devil's Lake, North Dakota by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mariani's Motel - Santa Clara, California by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Ashley Oaks Motel - Valdosta, Georgia by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Valley Green Motel - Keene, New Hampshire by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Briney Brim Motel Apartments - Oceanlake, Oregon by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Town House Motel - Bishop, California by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

Haven't seen anything on this one around here...
The Heart of Columbia Motel and Sportsman Restaurant - Columbia, South Carolina by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Motel 6 - Oakland, California by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Diplomat Motel - St. Louis, Missouri by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Desert Inn Motel - San Bernadino, California by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Veys Motel - Kelso, Washington by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Driftwood Motel - Superior, Wisconsin by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Yucca Motel - Lordsburg, New Mexico by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Art's Motel, Restaurant & Service Station - Farmersville, Illinois by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Mohave Motel - Boulder City, Nevada by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Cactus Pete's - Jackpot, Nevada by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Aztec Motel - Wisconsin Dells, Wisconsin by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Dillon's Park Motel - Manitou Springs, Colorado by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Drama Motel - Cherokee, North Carolina by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Johnson's Motel & Restaurant - Wytheville, Virginia by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Pan American Motel - Miami Beach, Florida by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Royal Motel - Secaucus, New Jersey by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

El Rancho Motel - Cody, Wyoming by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
El Camino Motel & Restaurant - Norfolk, Virginia by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

Still around
Starlite Motel - New Holstein, Wisconsin by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hotel-Motel Ragan - Florence, Oregon by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Hilton Haven Motel - Key West, Florida by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Holiday Motel & Restaurant - Calhoun, Georgia by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The New Moongate - Hallandale Beach, Florida by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Quality Motel Jackson - Jackson, Michigan by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

9/78
Flagship Motel by suzqs, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

El Sirata Apartment Motel - St. Petersburg Beach, Florida by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

6/1/74
Motel in northern Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

6/18/81
Before: 1981 Tidebrook Motel by glenalan54, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> El Sirata Apartment Motel - St. Petersburg Beach, Florida by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


That is still around although vastly expanded. But the original 3 story building and the original pool is still there. 

http://goo.gl/maps/12V6D


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> That is still around although vastly expanded. But the original 3 story building and the original pool is still there.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/12V6D


I'm all for growing, but keeping what you started with :thumbup:



1985Jetta said:


> Town House Motel - Bishop, California by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr












Beck's Motor Lodge - San Francisco, California by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

8/77
Magic Carpet Motel in Anaheim, California by neville samuels, on Flickr

1984
Silver Spur Best Western by plasticfootball, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Admiral Benbow Inn - Memphis, Tennessee by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Broadway Motel - Wisconsin Dells, Wisconsin by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

1984
Hart's Cafe & Motel by plasticfootball, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Holiday Inn Hotel Courts - Memphis, Tennessee by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

8/77
Magic Carpet Motel in Anaheim, California by neville samuels, on Flickr
State Street, Santa Barbara, California by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/77
Early Evening Along W Cabrillo Blvd, Santa Barbara, California by neville samuels, on Flickr
Julian, California by neville samuels, on Flickr
W Mason St, Santa Barbara by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

They're still using that basic bus design here to transport kids to school...the back of our school buses look like that one :what:
Julian, California by neville samuels, on Flickr
Palm Springs, California by neville samuels, on Flickr
San Juan Capistrano, California by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A Gas Station Somewhere in Orange County by neville samuels, on Flickr
Downtown Los Angeles by neville samuels, on Flickr
Anaheim Convention Center by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles
Downtown Sidewalk by neville samuels, on Flickr
Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by neville samuels, on Flickr

8/77
Entrance to the San Diego Zoo by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Heading Back to San Francisco by neville samuels, on Flickr
San Francisco Golden Gate Bridge by neville samuels, on Flickr
Drving on the Golden Gate Bridge by neville samuels, on Flickr
Cruising the Golden Gate Bridge by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Streets of San Francisco by neville samuels, on Flickr
San Francisco Hills by neville samuels, on Flickr
Shopping in San Francisco by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Powell Street, San Francisco by neville samuels, on Flickr
35th Ave Tram in San Francisco by neville samuels, on Flickr
Oakland Bay Bridge by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

LAX - 8/77
LA International Airport with the Theme Building by neville samuels, on Flickr]
Waiting for a Ride at Los Angeles International Airport by neville samuels, on Flickr
View from the Theme Building at Los Angeles International Airport by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

LA International Tarmac from the Theme Building by neville samuels, on Flickr
View from the Theme Building at Los Angeles International Airport by neville samuels, on Flickr
Entrance to Disneyland, Anaheim by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/88
W Oceanfront Newport Beach CA by neville samuels, on Flickr
Huntington Beach, California by neville samuels, on Flickr

7/89
View of 405 Freeway from Luxe Sunset Boulevard Hotel by neville samuels, on Flickr
View of 405 Freeway from Luxe Sunset Boulevard Hotel by neville samuels, on Flickr
View from Luxe Sunset Boulevard Hotel by neville samuels, on Flickr
Newport Beach in California by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/83
A City Street in Noumea, New Caledonia by neville samuels, on Flickr
Noumea, New Caledonia by neville samuels, on Flickr
Residential Neighborhood in Noumea, New Caledonia by neville samuels, on Flickr
Parlour in Noumea, New Caledonia by neville samuels, on Flickr
Walking to Nouméa by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/20/61









La Jolla Beach Travelodge - La Jolla, California by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Closer view of Pow Wow Inn - 1967 by mark_potter_2000, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962
Stardust Casino Hotel 1962 - Las Vegas by kocojim, on Flickr

1967
The Riviera Hotel Casino 1967 - Las Vegas by kocojim, on Flickr
Hacienda Hotel Casino, 1967 - Las Vegas, NV by kocojim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Moulin Rouge Casino, 1955 - Las Vegas, NV by kocojim, on Flickr
Desert Inn Hotel Casino, 1955 - Las Vegas, NV by kocojim, on Flickr
Postcard - Nugget Casino - Carson City, Nevada - 1965 by kocojim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/28/76
gm_03811 Fremont Street Casinos, Las Vegas Night NV 1976 by CanadaGood, on Flickr
gm_03810 Fremont Street Casinos, Las Vegas Night NV 1976 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

10/82
The Dunes Casino at Night - 1982 by kocojim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/3/56
Bear by the side of the road, Yellowstone NP, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr
Bear by the road in Yellowstone, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr

6/15/60
Golden Nugget sign and Fremont Street, Las Vegas, 1960 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/26/56 
First boardwalk of the trip, Yankton, SD by lreed76, on Flickr

6/27/56
Corn Palace, Mitchell, SD, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr

6/28/56
Boardwalk at Homestake Mine, Lead, SD, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/28/56
Trailer in Badlands National Monument, SD, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr
Jan and me in the Badlands, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr

6/29/56
Main street, Deadwood, SD, June 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/29/56
Mount Rushmore by lreed76, on Flickr
Tunnel through Needles Rocks on Needles Highway, Custer State Park, SD, June 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr

6/30/56
Hairpin turns, Ten Sleep Canyon, Wyoming, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/30/56
Bighorn National Forest, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr

7/1/56
Entrance to Yellowstone National Park, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr

7/2/56
Fishing Bridge, Yellowstone, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr
Fishing Bridge, Yellowstone, June 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/3/56
Yellowstone bear attacks "bearproof" garbage can, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr

7/4/56
Picnic table in a campground at Yellowstone, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr

7/6/56
Main street, Brigham, Utah, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/6/56
Parking lot and roller coaster at Saltair Park, UT, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr

7/9/56 - bet that '55 doesn't have A/C...
Continental Divide, Rabbit Ears Pass, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr
Jackstraw Mountain, Rocky Mountain National Park, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/9/56
Alpine Lodge, Rocky Mountain National Park, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr
Campsite in Rocky Mountain National Park by lreed76, on Flickr

7/10/56
Car and trailer at 12,110 feet, Rocky Mountain National Park by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yogi Bear; the early years by bryan.everett85, on Flickr

10/15/71
1971 REFUELING, YELLOWSTONE by lindsaybridge, on Flickr

5/83
yellowstone_1983_004 by Rickvg, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/83
yellowstone_1983_070 by Rickvg, on Flickr
yellowstone_1983_104 by Rickvg, on Flickr
yellowstone_1983_077 by Rickvg, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/3/56
Lineup of cars and trailers at Tower Falls, Yellowstone National Park, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr

11/2/85
Mississippi River ferry, Ste. Genevieve (Mo.), 2 November 1985 by milanite, on Flickr

7/92
Mississippi River ferry, Ste. Genevieve (Mo.), 23 July 1992 by milanite, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Holiday Inn Hotel Courts - Memphis, Tennessee by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
The Augusta Inn - Augusta, Arkansas by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

6/20/92
What happens when engineers get bored by dv over dt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977
F.D.N.Y. - Rescue Co 1 & Division Chief 3 by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr

7/81
Ever Ready Diner, Providence, RI by dinerhotline, on Flickr

3/17/89
Providence by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/17/90
B_26 College Hill - Horace B. Knowles Funeral Home - 187 Benefit Street - Site of H. P. Lovecraft's and His Aunt Lillian’s Funerals - Looking East-South-East by CthulhuWho1 (Will Hart), on Flickr

8/20/90
O_10D Downtown Providence and College Hill from Prospect Terrace (1867) - 75 Congdon Street - Looking West by CthulhuWho1 (Will Hart), on Flickr
L_33 Mount Hope - PDQ Where All The Providence Trip Shots Were Processed - North Main Street by CthulhuWho1 (Will Hart), on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Now for some new 1985Jetta family photos (the ones with cars at least). 

The old '73 Celica notchback in its original paint. Ended up repainting it red and removing the landau roof.
1973 Toyota Celica by FordTorino73, on Flickr

Looking out at the road from our Nissan (I think)
Road (1) by FordTorino73, on Flickr
Road (2) by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A parade/gathering of some sort, 1980s
Parade by FordTorino73, on Flickr

The neighbor's Taurus and Granada/Monarch/Versailles
Ford Taurus and Ford Granada by FordTorino73, on Flickr

The 1970 Datsun 240Z that we gave away
1970 Datsun 240Z by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dog costume, circa 1977
Dog Costume by FordTorino73, on Flickr

Driving - 10/85 - 1967-68 Mustang notchback and 1982 Scirocco. That might've been ours, as we did own a Scirocco mk2
Highway (2) by FordTorino73, on Flickr
Highway (1) by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Car show, late 1980s
Car Show by FordTorino73, on Flickr

Custom VW Beetle, unknown date
Custom Volkswagen Beetle by FordTorino73, on Flickr

Vietnam
Tractor Trailer in Vietnam by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977 - the one that you can't see that well was stolen
The Coronets by FordTorino73, on Flickr

10/85
1977 Chevrolet Caprice (2) by FordTorino73, on Flickr

Circa 1986, our A-body Century
Buick Century by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977 - the 1973 Gran Torino station wagon that we still own to this day
1973 Ford Gran Torino Station Wagon by FordTorino73, on Flickr

1980s - background Mustang II
In the Street by FordTorino73, on Flickr

1980s - gathering of some sort
Gathering by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1989 - just recently scrapped that Maverick (still have the other one), still own the truck, old the Nissan (is it actually a Nissan?)
1970 Ford Maverick, 1967 Chevrolet C10, and ? by FordTorino73, on Flickr

1980s - the other Capri that we had
Mercury Capri by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Florida - Tampa - MacDill AFB - Barbara - Big Daddy's Retirement - 31 July 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Florida - Tampa - MacDill AFB - Col. (Ret) & Mrs. John T.H.Spengler - 31 July 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Florida - St. John's River Lot - Syl - August 1970 by Ladycliff, on FlickrFlorida - St. John's River Lot - Barbara - August 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Washington - Mt. Rainier National Park Headquarters - September 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Washinton - Tacoma - Motel we stayed at the week before John left for Viet Nam - September 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
New York - Southwest of Albany - My mother in the Alfa - October 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Florida - St. Augustine - Mission - December 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Florida - Daytona Beach - My mother and her new car - February 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Florida - St. Augustine - Easter Parade - 11 April 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Florida - St. Augustine - Easter Parade - 11 April 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
California - South San Francisco Holiday Inn - 16 June 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Taiwan - Taipei - Ambassador Hotel - 18 June 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hong Kong - From the Mandarin Oriental - June 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Hong Kong - From the Mandarin Oriental - June 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Kowloon - 20 June 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hong Kong - Leaving - 24 June 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Hong Kong - Leaving - 24 June 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Florida - St. Augustine - Comares - Moving Out - Barbara & My mother - August 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1986
Weird mall by plasticfootball, on Flickr
Pelican Pointe Hotel by plasticfootball, on Flickr
Union 76 gorilla by plasticfootball, on Flickr
Holiday Inn, Lake City, FL by plasticfootball, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

NYC circa, oh wait, they are filming "The Walk" downtown... :laugh:

www.google.ca/maps/@45.507747,-73.559156


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> A parade/gathering of some sort, 1980s
> Parade by FordTorino73, on Flickr


Unless I'm mistaken... that photo was taken just inside the front gates of Walt Disney World in Orlando, FL, looking right, just as you pass under the front gate railroad station. The building on the right is the railroad station. 

The building off in the background is the theater/exposition hall:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MagicBus said:


> Unless I'm mistaken... that photo was taken just inside the front gates of Walt Disney World in Orlando, FL, looking right, just as you pass under the front gate railroad station. The building on the right is the railroad station.
> 
> The building off in the background is the theater/exposition hall:


Well, I guess some of my family went there again, then. That building does look like a match, and the photo I posted does seem a little bit amusement park-y :beer:


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Well, I guess some of my family went there again, then. That building does look like a match, and the photo I posted does seem a little bit amusement park-y :beer:


You seem to have an uncanny knack for posting photos of locations I've actually been to. Granted, half the free world has probably been to WDW. Still, it's another case of - "oh, I've been there".


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MagicBus said:


> You seem to have an uncanny knack for posting photos of locations I've actually been to. Granted, half the free world has probably been to WDW. Still, it's another case of - "oh, I've been there".


I do try to pick relatively popular places. Just pulling them out of a hat, really.

The yearbook ads are pretty much endless:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/9/1910
workers paving and surfacing the road on Mission Street at 18th, December 9, 1910 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr

Open Hearth Restaurant - Gatlinburg, Tennessee by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

6/1/75
Arriving at Greenville, NC by ghbrett, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/4/39
Larkin Theatre, May 4, 1939 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr

6/4/39
McAllister Street, looking east from Hyde Street. June 4, 1939 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr

3/19/41
Hotel Shawmut at 516 O’Farrell Street, March 19, 1941 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/5/41
23rd and Harrison Streets, two Chevy sedans, April 5, 1941 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr

4/8/41
Valencia looking north from 15th Street, April 8, 1941 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr

1/14/42
Vegetable peddler's truck, York Street between 23rd and 24th Streets, January 14, 1942 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Just realized the dates are in the titles 

Folsom and Army Streets, May 29, 1942 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
Potrero and 24th Streets, Ford ambulance and Ford sedan, January 7, 1943 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
501 Dolores Street at 18th Street, circa 1952. by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Guerrero at 18th Street, Carl's Pastry Shop, circa 1952. by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
Bi-Rite Grocery, 3639 18th Street, circa 1952. by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr

1948
Sunset Village: Sunset Toggery and Sally's Coffee Shop, Judah & 45th Avenue by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Johnny Murray's Tavern, No. 2, 4054 Twenty-Fouth Street, late 1940s by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
4000 Twenty-Fouth Street at Noe Street, northwest corner, circa 1953 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
2026 - 2030 19th Avenue, mid 1950s by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

497 Guerrero at 17th Street, May 11, 1956 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
727 Valencia Street, Cherin's, 1958 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
President Eisenhower in San Francisco, October 21, 1958 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
President Eisenhower in San Francisco, October 21, 1958 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> 5/4/39
> Larkin Theatre, May 4, 1939 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr


Quite a trunk on that car!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Quite a trunk on that car!


Exactly why I posted it. Must've been a pain to maneuver. 

The Black Hawk, January 27, 1961, 3:00 PM. by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
The Black Hawk, 216 Hyde entrance, January 27, 1961, 3:00 PM. by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
Bank of America, May 23, 1961 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bowlers Supplies, 645 Larkin Street. October 13, 1961. by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
Pacheco Street & 19th Avenue, southwest corner, February 6, 1962 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
Chop Suey & Del Monte Club, May 17, 1962 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Manuel’s Steak House, Copper Pit Restaurant & 288 Club, May 23, 1962. by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
Social Security Building, June 7, 1962 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
Page Hotel, Turk and Leavenworth, June 8, 1962 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sang Lung Laundry and O'Farrell Cafe, 474-480 O'Farrell Street, early 1960s by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
Lisa’s “Kosher Style” Restaurant, 198 Eddy Street at Taylor. January 22, 1963 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
Oreste’s Restaurant, 86 Golden Gate Avenue, on the northeast corner of Golden Gate at Jones. May 1, 1964 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
Surf Super on Twenty-Fourth Street, October 19, 1964 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/25/72
gm_11502 Edmonton, Churchill Square New Buildings 1972 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

10/79
gm_13021 VW Super Beetle 100,000 miles 1979 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

11/80
gm_11818 Ranchlands Home & VW, Calgary 1980 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/8/71
gm_08007 Whistler's Mountain at Jasper 1971 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

7/9/71
gm_11807 Calgary Highway Hitch-hiking Dog, Alberta 1971 by CanadaGood, on Flickr
gm_11805 Calgary from Trans-Canada Highway 1971 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/31/67 - you've heard me talk enough about our old '61 Olds...Winnipeg
CNR Station at Winnipeg, Manitoba by R R Horne, on Flickr

1967









5/69


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Greyhound pamphlet from 1968

















Toronto City Hall, 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69 - NYC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mid 70s
Burnout in the beginning by Snake Doctor Racing, on Flickr

Early 80s
Early 80s in the pits. by Snake Doctor Racing, on Flickr

Mid 80s
Travis White at Atlanta Speed Shop Dragway. by Snake Doctor Racing, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/28/68 - Croatia









3/81
Decoven Diner, Duncannon, PA by dinerhotline, on Flickr

10/82
Prospect Mt. Diner, Lake George, NY October, 1982 by dinerhotline, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/31/79
19790831 06 Diner near Baltimore, MD by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

6/1/85
19850601 02 Trolley Diner, Monroeville, OH by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

7/88
Diner, Newport RI by e_pics, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980s/present day

















2/81
Jerry's Diner, formerly Grubb's Diner by dinerhotline, on Flickr

1988
The Galley Diner by e_pics, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

February 1969/present day

















1980s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Route 309 - Line Lexington, PA

















Evansville, Indiana - no present photo available









Pompton Lakes, NJ


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Stratford Road, Winston-Salem NC - 1971 by Vibraswirl, on Flickr

10/87
Blue Diner, Boston circa 1987 by jscrawford, on Flickr

1990-pwl-roll07-30 by Paul-W, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19771000 01 Bryan, OH by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

stefano castronovo 1984 by amolho4, on Flickr

19840912 03 Front Royal, VA by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sherwood Plaza - 1965 by Vibraswirl, on Flickr
Stratford Road, Winston-Salem NC - 1971 by Vibraswirl, on Flickr

Misty Mountain Roc Records - 1977 by Vibraswirl, on Flickr
Ego Hour & Former Misty Mountain Roc Records by Vibraswirl, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Handy Pantry - Robinhood Road 1969 by Vibraswirl, on Flickr
Li'l General Convenience Store - 1974 by Vibraswirl, on Flickr
Li'l General Convenience Store - 1974 by Vibraswirl, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

It could be yours
The Ritz Theatre - 1968 by Vibraswirl, on Flickr
The Ritz Theatre by Vibraswirl, on Flickr
The Ritz Theatre by Vibraswirl, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hawthorne Curve Shops - 1962 by Vibraswirl, on Flickr
Chuck Wagon Restaurant - 1971 by Vibraswirl, on Flickr
Barbecue House - 1970 by Vibraswirl, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Quite a shame.  Hope someone will fix it up.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Quite a shame.  Hope someone will fix it up.


It's in a pretty bad part of town apparently, so it might not be torn down right away, but it probably won't be bought right away either.


----------



## vunko (Apr 25, 2014)

1985Jetta said:


> 9/28/68 - Croatia


Awesome. The legendary, immortal tram #2.


----------



## vunko (Apr 25, 2014)

Zagreb, Croatia. Ilica, the main street sometimes in the 60's:










Some buses in zagreb, 1925:










1982:










Jelacic square (Zagreb), 1936:










First Croatian auto saloon, 1903:










1968. Nice Audi:










1929:










Zagreb Auto show, 1937:










1968. How many Zastava 750's...


----------



## vunko (Apr 25, 2014)

1957. Fun fact: among other things, I order glass for my company and I'm about to send a request to the Kristal company, pictured, while I'm here procastrinating. This was their first shop:










Oh, I love this one. The legendary "Hendrix bridge" over the siver Sava in 1978. For decades it has been regularly repainted, but there's always someone to write HENDRIX allover again. The tradition has stuck on at least since the early 70's.










1955, a leftover from the WW2:










1958:










1956:



















Marshall Tito Square, 1957:



















1959:























































Police, or as we used to call them Milicija, looking cute with their "Fićo" (Zastava 750):


----------



## vunko (Apr 25, 2014)

This is a lot closer to where I live ž: Osijek, Croatia. Since I studied here I consider it my second hometown.




























I used to work in the bike shop on the corner where the bus is:
































































Famous war photo. Today, on that intersection we have a monument pf a real-life Zastava 750 running over a real-life tank, as a sign of peace.










I used to live 2 minutes from this place a few years ago as a student:


----------



## vunko (Apr 25, 2014)

Nasice, my hometown cca. early 80's:










Amphibious vechile probably equipped in Nasice (hence the local concrete corporation logo)


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

vunko said:


>


*SOON*


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/89
Almacs East Greenwich Rhode Island 1989 by Mod Betty / RetroRoadmap.com, on Flickr
Almacs East Greenwich Rhode Island 1989 by Mod Betty / RetroRoadmap.com, on Flickr
Tiny's Golden Circle Diner 1987 by Mod Betty / RetroRoadmap.com, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cindy's Diner / Restaurant by Mod Betty / RetroRoadmap.com, on Flickr
City Line Diner - Fitchburg MA by Mod Betty / RetroRoadmap.com, on Flickr
Flash in the Pan Diner Route 1 by Mod Betty / RetroRoadmap.com, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Parkway Diner Vermont by Mod Betty / RetroRoadmap.com, on Flickr
Miss Bellows Falls Diner Vermont by Mod Betty / RetroRoadmap.com, on Flickr
Town n Country Motor Inn by Mod Betty / RetroRoadmap.com, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lonsdale Drive In Sign Rhode Island by Mod Betty / RetroRoadmap.com, on Flickr
Starlite Diner North Reading MA 1989 by Mod Betty / RetroRoadmap.com, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975/present day
66-328 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
191madison-nyc by r_dorissa, on Flickr

1975
66-020 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
66-022 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

66-025 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
66-232 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ogden, UT I assume
Washington Blvd and 40th St in Ogden, mid 1960s by CountyLemonade, on Flickr

8/26/79
McDonald's at Cocoa Beach 1979 uc by Beardy Vulcan, on Flickr

4/6/82
1982 Manhattan Blizzard 2 by pari passu, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/82
Found photo number two by Andrew T...has left the building, on Flickr

5/15/90 - Moscow









9/15/90
Hits & Hoagies by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/88
Found photo number fifteen: St. Louis, late 1980s style. by Andrew T...has left the building, on Flickr

5/30/93 - Stayed in a pretty bad Motel 6 once.
Found photo number nine: Motel 6, Elko, NV, 1993 by Andrew T...has left the building, on Flickr

8/8/93
Found photo number ten: Super 8 Motel, Coeur d'Alene, ID, 1993 by Andrew T...has left the building, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 1977
Buckingham Fountain by Thomas Wirt, on Flickr

Flint, MI

1977
Miller & Ballenger by Thomas Wirt, on Flickr

1978
Standard Cotton Products by Thomas Wirt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 1977
Chicago by Thomas Wirt, on Flickr

Flint, MI - 1982
Brush Alley by Thomas Wirt, on Flickr

10/7/84 - Cresson, PA
Lady Liberty Happy Meal by gordonc, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/8/84 - Manchester, VT
Bed of Pumpkins by gordonc, on Flickr
Manchester, VT by gordonc, on Flickr

10/11/84
Gentleman Caller by gordonc, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/83 - Edmonton
83 009 by snaebyllej2, on Flickr

6/84
Joe Bodkin at McDonalds by RubyNuby, on Flickr

10/85
Funny Car - Staging Lane - Pulde & Force by Regcir, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/85
Funny Car - John Force by Regcir, on Flickr

1985
Funny Car - John Force by Regcir, on Flickr

5/19/90 - Bellevue, WA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969
Denver, CO by doctor zizmor, on Flickr
Continental Taxing, Denver by doctor zizmor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/77
Marshall Street 2 by Carl's Old Photos (@HoxsieAlbany), on Flickr

1977
Majestic Hotel from IH-37 by Jay ****an, on Flickr

9/85 - Eagle Rock, CA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N. Chaparral Street by Jay ****an, on Flickr
Corpus Christi - 1978 by Jay ****an, on Flickr

Now demolished
Big John's Hitching Post - 1978 by Jay ****an, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Bwana Club by Jay ****an, on Flickr
Bird's Eye View - Mesquite and Schatzell St. by Jay ****an, on Flickr
1440 Keys Radio Station by Jay ****an, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pedestrians - 400 block N. Chaparral by Jay ****an, on Flickr
Crossing the Street by Jay ****an, on Flickr
N. Chaparral St. looking south by Jay ****an, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

300 block of Mesquite St. by Jay ****an, on Flickr
Schatzell Street - August 1978 by Jay ****an, on Flickr
Public Library - 1978 by Jay ****an, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Corpus Christi City Bus - 1978 by Jay ****an, on Flickr
Lane's Building - Artwork by Jay ****an, on Flickr

Sitting in the shadows
Lane's at Christmas by Jay ****an, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Looking west on Shatzell Street (1978) by Jay ****an, on Flickr

Another Ritz Theater...
Alamo Loan & the Ritz Theater - 1977 by Jay ****an, on Flickr

Big Box Buyers by Jay ****an, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Woolworths Downtown by Jay ****an, on Flickr
Looking North from the 500 block of N. Chaparral by Jay ****an, on Flickr
N. Chaparral Street After Dark by Jay ****an, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Williams Street - 1978 by Jay ****an, on Flickr
Big Cars - August, 1978 by Jay ****an, on Flickr
Ken-Mar Gas Station - July, 1979 by Jay ****an, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Spohn Hospital at Night - 1977 by Jay ****an, on Flickr
Crime Scene - The City Dump - 1977 by Jay ****an, on Flickr
Feature Corpus Christi Magazine - 1979 by Jay ****an, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/18/87 and present day
Minnesota, Roseville, Dairy Queen (7,207) by EC Leatherberry, on Flickr
Minnesota, Roseville, Dairy Queen (7,207-2) by EC Leatherberry, on Flickr

3/91
MO-St Joseph - Parkway (Henry's) by plasticfootball, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IL-Alton-DQ '64 by plasticfootball, on Flickr

1973
After the Oregon Governor Banned Neon and Commercial Lighting Displays, Firms Used Their Unlit Signs to Convey Energy Saving Messages Which Could Be Seen During the Day. The Sign Was in Portland 10/1973 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr

3/91
MO-St Joseph - Dairy Queen by plasticfootball, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/5/66
Galveston by haw40, on Flickr

6/77
Dairy Queen on Sherman Dr before it was four lanes. by Alec Williams Photo Collection, on Flickr

1979
post-game dairy queen run by ★keaggy.com, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/63
Robin Hood Drive-In Theatre by Vibraswirl, on Flickr

1973
Drive-In Restaurant 06/1973 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr

1/91
View from Ballston Common parking garage to east (1991) by channaher, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/78
Farmington, MI 1978 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

8/78
Chelsea, MI 1978 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

11/26/82
Sno-White Drive-in by Snap Man, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Michigan, 1975 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
On the Road, US 1977 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

5/81
South Lyon, MI 1981 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970
Driving in Toronto by Toronto History, on Flickr

4/77
Austin, TX 1977 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

1980
Driving on Yonge Street by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966
Driving on Bay Street by Toronto History, on Flickr

1970
Driving in Toronto by Toronto History, on Flickr
Driving on Queen Street by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1930
Group with old automobile by Toronto History, on Flickr

1966 - buildings in the first photo are now completely demolished
Driving in Yorkville by Toronto History, on Flickr
Driving on Yonge Street by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1912
Lou Turofsky in his first car, near the original Alexandra Studios, 322 1/2 Queen Street West by Toronto History, on Flickr

1934
Deputy Chief Duncan McLean in City of Toronto automobile by Toronto History, on Flickr

1/26/61
King Street West near John Street during snow storm by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1919
Press and movie photographers in Chevrolet car, Queen's Park by Toronto History, on Flickr

1964
President of International Union of Operating Engineers in his sports car by Toronto History, on Flickr

1965
Lynda Floyd, driver, and Carol McLaughlin, navigator, in Volvo, prior to start of CNE's first marathon car rally by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1900
Man pushing car by Toronto History, on Flickr

1931
Auburn car by Toronto History, on Flickr

1932
Mr. George E. Watson and Mrs. Helen Watson in Marmon car by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Armoured car by Toronto History, on Flickr
CNE officials and racing car by Toronto History, on Flickr
Avenue Road , looking south from St. Clair Avenue West by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Early car racer, CNE grandstand by Toronto History, on Flickr
York Club members by Toronto History, on Flickr
Reverend J.D. Morrow and his first car by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bill and Joe James in a motorcyle with side car by Toronto History, on Flickr
General view - house and car, Glen Road by Toronto History, on Flickr
Touring car by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Car on muddy Yonge Street north by Toronto History, on Flickr
Car on muddy Davenport Road east of Bathurst Street by Toronto History, on Flickr
Electric car and first motor vehicle built in Canada at auto show, Armouries by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Car on muddy north Yonge Street by Toronto History, on Flickr

1912
Driving through snow by Toronto History, on Flickr

Aemilius Jarvis driving a car by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/23/65
My Beetle crossing the Eyre Hwy in the bulldust by spelio, on Flickr

1/66
My Beetle engine with dust by spelio, on Flickr

Mary with the VW in the Twilight Cove sand-dunes by spelio, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mullamullang camp site 1965-66 by spelio, on Flickr

12/19/87 - plate does not register anymore
4 wheeling in the 4Runner by Duane Matsen, on Flickr
Taking my truck to the snow by Duane Matsen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/21/66
I-80 at I-415 / Parley's Interchange, 1966 by CountyLemonade, on Flickr

3/72
1954 MG TF by geoff7918, on Flickr

7/80
Friendship Is Here by Mike Schaffner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Found Photos Japan Aug 1958 (20) by Mike Schaffner, on Flickr
Snake and Mongoose - Springnationals June, 1973 by Mike Schaffner, on Flickr
Don "Snake" Prudhomme and Mickey Thompson - June, 1976 by Mike Schaffner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Columbus Day Storm - Smashed Car on Winter Street - Salem - 1962 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr
Columbus Day Storm - Smashed Rambler at Lipmans - Salem - 1962 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr
Mail Drop, Columbus, OH, 1985 by Tom Powell, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hawthorne Bridge damage from a ship breaking free during the Columbus day storm by jackonflickr, on Flickr
Columbus Day Wind Storm At Mohawk Hi --Marcola Oregon by curtisirish, on Flickr
Columbus Day Storm damage, 1962 by Seattle Municipal Archives, on Flickr
img1943 by krisfrye, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Broken water main on East Marginal Way at Lander Street, 1923 by Seattle Municipal Archives, on Flickr

3/27/36
Flooded street on Second Ave. Ext., 1936 by Seattle Municipal Archives, on Flickr

9/23/74
Fire at Pike Place Market, 1974 by Seattle Municipal Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wilmington, DE
19690826 01 Greater Wilmington Transit Authority by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

12/26/71
Wilmington Fire Department, Delaware - 50th Anniversary Honor Guard by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr

8/1/80
Wilmington Fire Department, Delaware - Engine Co 3 & Ladder Co 2 (Trans Car Services on East 7th Street) by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971
Wilmington Fire Department, Delaware - 50th Anniversary Parade by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr

3/79
Wilmington Fire Department, Delaware - Rescue Squad & Engine Company No 3 (502 West 23rd St.) by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr

6/82
Wilmington Fire Department, DE - Standpipe Evolutions, Lincoln Towers Apts. by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New Imports * 1957 Triumph Tr 3's by fun images, on Flickr

11/20/67
Wilmington Fire Department, Delaware - Ladder Company No. 3, 4th & N. French St. Accident (November 20, 1967) by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr

1/28/70
19700128 05 AMRTA Akron, OH by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/28/67
19670828 01 Dayton Trolley Bus by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19670828 02 CTS 535 Main St. @ Franklin St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

1/28/70
19700128 04 AMRTA Akron, OH by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/28/67 - mainly for the background cars
19670828 04 CTS 440 5th St. @ Main St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19670828 05 Main St. @ 4th St. Dayton, Ohio by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19670828 07 Ohio Bus Line 805 Dayton, OH by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19670828 08 CTS 539 Main St. @ 1st St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19670828 10 CTS 437 Jefferson @ 4th St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

8/4/68
19680804 03 CTL 525 Main St. @ Market St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/4/68
19680804 10 CTL 544 3rd St. @ Drury by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

12/21/68
19681221 01 Main St. @ 1st St., Dayton, Ohio by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19681221 02 Dayton Trolley Bus, Main St. near 3rd St., St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/21/68
19681221 10 Main St. @ 4th St., Dayton, Ohio by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19681221 11 Main St. @ Monument Ave., Dayton, Ohio by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

1/28/70
19700128 11 KSU Campus Bus Service, Kent, OH by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19700128 09 AMRTA Akron, OH by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/18/69 
19690818 31 Youngstown Transit Co. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19690818 29 Youngstown, OH by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

1/28/70
19700128 06 AMRTA Akron, OH by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## vunko (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## vunko (Apr 25, 2014)

Some pics from Dubrovnik. I did't know they had a tram there:





































-----------------------

















































































































































Zadar, Croatia:



















Rijeka, Croatia:










Ljubljana, Slovenia:










Some supercar saloon in Novi Sad, Serbia:



















Electric bus in Belgrade:










Novi Sad:





































Belgrade:




























Subotica, Serbia:





































My grandpa and dad ha one of these Škodas <3:


----------



## vunko (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## vunko (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## vunko (Apr 25, 2014)

Alfa Romeo truck in Zagreb:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## vunko (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## vunko (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

KATHY'S CHEVY CORVAIR by vistapines2, on Flickr

You can tell a 700 series Corvair by the chrome trim all the way around the car











> 1964 -- Levittown Teens Injured in Car Chase
> 
> According the the news clipping found with the negatives, three teenage boys picked up four teenage girls who were returning from a teen dance. Erratic driving caused the Bristol Township Police to give chase on Newportville road in Levittown. The Chevrolet Corvair flipped, injuring seven teeenages– three were admitted to the Lower Bucks Hospital...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/64
62 Corvair Spyder.jpg by jdgretz, on Flickr

8/70
081970 03 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/19/62
1962 Corvair Monza by .Larry Page, on Flickr

9/25/64
63 Corvair Convertible 1964 by 427SS65, on Flickr

7/69
Austin Mini, Ford Anglia - autocross, Guelph Ontario 1969 by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ken in Karmann Ghia 1957 by Takemany Showfew, on Flickr

9/75
Alfa Romeo by Rüdiger Þór, on Flickr

9/7/91
Instrument panel display by carphoto, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/21/67
1967 Renault Alpine A110 1300 Hillclimb at Montseny by antarc, on Flickr
1967 Hillclimb at Montseny Renault Alpine A110 1300 _UN6 by antarc, on Flickr
1967 Renault Alpine A110 1300 - Abarth OT1300 Hillclimb at Montseny by antarc, on Flickr


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Just happened upon this bit of norwegian 80s truck history.

21L 525Hp V12 Twin Turbo Titan truck. Based on a Mercedes chassis, bulit by Titan Spezialfahrzeugbau GMBH. 

According to the source where I found it, likely to be the largest of its kind ever to be delivered in Norway.

1981









2001










Source (w/bucket load of vintage trailer trucks): http://www.berglitruckstop.no/viewtopic.php?p=231396


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Have to post this because I just love those embedded after market high beams.

DIR


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1992 RAC Rally (Album of 18 photos)

Motorsport Album (Mix of Vintage and Modern, 172 photos)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978
Annapolis, MD by moacirdsp, on Flickr
Annapolis, MD by moacirdsp, on Flickr
Annapolis, MD by moacirdsp, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/9/69
Jack & Irene Family Photos by trecrowns, on Flickr

BURMA 1985 - Rangoon by renatino47, on Flickr
BURMA 1985 - Rangoon by renatino47, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BURMA 1985 - Rangoon by renatino47, on Flickr
BURMA 1985 - Rangoon by renatino47, on Flickr
BURMA 1985 - Bangkok by renatino47, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977
The San José Mile by Matre, on Flickr

1982 - Hilton Head Island, SC
hhi_1982_polo_006 by Rickvg, on Flickr

6/29/87 - San Jose


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

hhi_1982_polo_001 by Rickvg, on Flickr
hhi_1982_polo_002 by Rickvg, on Flickr
hhi_1982_polo_009 by Rickvg, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

hhi_1982_polo_010 by Rickvg, on Flickr
hhi_1982_polo_013 by Rickvg, on Flickr
hhi_1982_polo_025 by Rickvg, on Flickr
hhi_1982_polo_026 by Rickvg, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

February 11, 1981 by this Public Address, on Flickr

I still drink that...
September 2, 1982 by this Public Address, on Flickr
September 2, 1982 by this Public Address, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

September 2, 1982 by this Public Address, on Flickr
August 2, 1984 by this Public Address, on Flickr
August 2, 1984 by this Public Address, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/69









5/2/92
Saskatoon by the River, View from IRG 19 by zemistor, on Flickr

7/18/92
Luther Reunion 19 by zemistor, on Flickr

7/21/92
San Diego 04 by zemistor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/25/92
Tijuana 03 by zemistor, on Flickr
Tijuana 04 by zemistor, on Flickr
Tijuana 07 by zemistor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/25/92
Tijuana 09 by zemistor, on Flickr
Tijuana 11 by zemistor, on Flickr
Tijuana 12 by zemistor, on Flickr
Tijuana 13 by zemistor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/73
Cookstown Sizzler/Mike Martin by robinparkes, on Flickr
Hillman Hunter by robinparkes, on Flickr
John Turner in a Skoda Chevrolet 130RS Silhouette by robinparkes, on Flickr
John Turner in a Skoda Chevrolet 130RS Silhouette by robinparkes, on Flickr
Gerry Marshall in Vauxhall Firenza by robinparkes, on Flickr


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Seattle












> Fireworks for the opening weekend of the Bon Marche at Northgate Mall, April 30, 1950.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Early car radio










1927


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

mitcompressor said:


> Seattle


A friend of mine remembers the Northgate mall before they built this. :laugh:

But he also remembers tearing it up inside the new building as a little kid.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Anchorage, AK
Dad on His Bike 1970 by Jennie Faber, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dad and Pops, about 1960 by Jennie Faber, on Flickr
1983 Anchorage Pride march by yksin, on Flickr

1985
anchorage by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985
Elemendorf AFB Air Tower by mbell1975, on Flickr
alaska black bear by mbell1975, on Flickr
anchorage alaska skyline by mbell1975, on Flickr
anchorage sled dog race by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/9/69
050.Inarajah village Guam 19th Jan by johnguest43, on Flickr

3/90
Guam Main Post Office [Barrigada] by PMCC Post Office Photos, on Flickr
Guam: Agana post office by PMCC Post Office Photos, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/73
Guam - Agana Bay ~1973 by KN6KS, on Flickr

6/86 - I think this is one of those instances where the grain isn't that bad
Guam - Navy Barracks 1 by RNRobert, on Flickr

5/24/92
off-roading in Guam by DJ Damian, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/25/67
grier595.jpg by krisfrye, on Flickr

4/1/68
grier1348.jpg by krisfrye, on Flickr
grier1358.jpg by krisfrye, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/1/86
Metro Manila Transit Hino NYD-338 (fleet No 782) with Jeepneys in A. Mabini Street, Ermita, Manila, Philippines. by express000, on Flickr

3/11/90
Discover Philippines Travel and Tours or Solid Trans - Daewoo BV113 NXL-564 (fleet No 878) with friends Elmer Llarena and Domingo Baretto, Pagsanjan Falls Lodge Parking Area, Pagsanjan, Laguna, Philippines. by express000, on Flickr

5/23/92
Charlie's home by DJ Damian, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/78
Audi 50 on NR 3 to Pamplona, Cagayan / Philippines 78D08-0413 by palMeir, on Flickr

8/21/83
Jeepney; Jeepney Factory; Manila; Philippines by Roman Hobler, on Flickr

6/6/87
Philippine National Railways Tutuban Railway Station, Manila, Philippines. by express000, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yellow Audi 50 Album

8/76
Rizal Avenue (Avenida) - Metro Manila....as it was by Fotorus, on Flickr

8/78
Audi 50 shipment in Manila to Zamboanga / Philippines (1) 78N08-1631 by palMeir, on Flickr
Audi 50 shipment in Manila to Zamboanga / Philippines (2) 78N08-1632 by palMeir, on Flickr
Audi 50 on NR 11 to Bontoc, Mountain Province / Philippines 78D08-0234 by palMeir, on Flickr
Audi 50 in Bulusan NP, Sorsogon / Philippines 78N08-1616 by palMeir, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961
Adventure Along The Trans-Canada Highway by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

8/9/62
Main street, Morse, Saskatchewan, 1962 by lreed76, on Flickr

8/89
Novia Cafe by Teo's Photostream, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/63 - Construction of Gardener Dam in Saskatchewan
SSRP07 by dougmoyer43, on Flickr

1982
1982_1440.jpg by pixelaxe, on Flickr

8/11/91
gm_13139 Victoria School, Saskatoon SK 1991 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'60 - the poster describes it as a Nomad, but I think it's just a 2 door handyman wagon.
Untitled1 by Sherlock77 (James), on Flickr

5/21/64
1955 VW Beetle in the Rockies near Calgary by D70, on Flickr

3/20/82
gm_11825 GM AMC Concord, Calgary 1982 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/5/64
Ile des Chene church by D70, on Flickr

12/64
Blackmore School first snow Dec 1964 by D70, on Flickr

1976
An MGB Sighting... (ca. 1970's) by Sherlock77 (James), on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/23/84
Driving the 1979 Mercedes 240D in Jasper Park Alberta by D70, on Flickr

10/6/90 - 1937 Twin Coach Model 23R, by Manitoba Transit Heritage









12/6/92
19921206 02 Winnipeg, MB by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/29/73 - Honolulu
001 - Street Scene 29th Sept 1973 by srv007, on Flickr

10/8/73 - Vancouver, BC
017 - Our Motel for 3 weeks by srv007, on Flickr

017 - Our Motel for 3 weeks by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LOVE the Audi 50 album. Thank you for the link! :heart:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Princeton
072 - Christmas Morning 1973 by srv007, on Flickr

1/4/74
080 - Shopping Centre, North Vancouuver by srv007, on Flickr

3/22/75
445 - Hang on Tightly ... Mar 75 by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/31/75
754 - Street Scene Brighton by srv007, on Flickr

8/2/75 - Malaysia
765 - Below Ground Level by srv007, on Flickr
766 - View from the Room by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/2/75
767 - View from the Room by srv007, on Flickr

8/3/75
768 - Street Scene, Kuala Lumpur by srv007, on Flickr
769 - A Duck Runner by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/9/74
096 - Timber Townhouses by srv007, on Flickr

4/6/74 (Identify the van?)
110 - Jason, Peta and Yvonne Savidge ... Apr 74 by srv007, on Flickr

8/3/75
776 - Clash of Cultures by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/9/74
112 - Rod's Work Office by srv007, on Flickr

4/28/74
130 - Flowers for Mothers by srv007, on Flickr

5/31/74 - nevermind!
159 - On Our Way by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/31/74
160 - Start the Engines ... 31 May 74 by srv007, on Flickr

6/1/74 - Wenatchee, WA
167 - Another Sav? by srv007, on Flickr

6/1/74 - near Grand Coulee, WA
170 - First Camping Night by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/13/74
226 - Edmonton Suburb by srv007, on Flickr

6/14/74
237 - Farm Machinery Museum by srv007, on Flickr
238 - Farm Machinery Museum by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/15/74
243 - Drumheller on Red Deer River by srv007, on Flickr

8/4/74
306 - Old Farm Machinery by srv007, on Flickr
307 - Display of Steam Engines by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/4/74
308 - Old Truck & Traction Engine by srv007, on Flickr

8/11/74
314 - Mary Street, Barrie by srv007, on Flickr
315 - Cars at Apartment by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/4/74
309 - Minature Steam Engine ... 4 Aug 74 by srv007, on Flickr

8/18/74
319 - Park on Lake Simcoe by srv007, on Flickr
320 - The Main Street by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/22/74 - Chevrolet Vega *GT* 
263 - Downtown Winnipeg by srv007, on Flickr

6/24/74
267 - Atlantic Watershed ... 24 June 74 by srv007, on Flickr

8/21/74 - the word "CORN" isn't finished yet
325 - Painting a Sign by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/28/74
285 - Smelter at Sudbury by srv007, on Flickr

10/13/74
360 - Colours of Fall by srv007, on Flickr

381 - Snow on Car, Christmas Morning ... 25 Dec 74 by srv007, on Flickr
382 - Snow on Car, Christmas ... 25 Dec 74 by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/25/74
383 - Christmas Snow 1974 by srv007, on Flickr
Street with Snow by srv007, on Flickr

2/2/75
398 - Downtown Toronto by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/2/75
428 - Clearing the Roads by srv007, on Flickr

3/22/75
446 - Sandy & Kids at Snowmobile ... 22 Mar 75 by srv007, on Flickr

3/25/75
449 - Ice and Rust in Car by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/30/75
466 - Old Montreal by srv007, on Flickr

4/3/75
473 - Snow on BMW ... 3 Apr 75 by srv007, on Flickr

4/4/75
474 - Snow on Cars at Work ... 4 Apr 75 by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/4/75
475 - Snow in Mary Street ... 4 Apr 75 by srv007, on Flickr

4/5/75
476 - Moffats Car Yard, Barrie ... 5 Apr 75 by srv007, on Flickr
477 - Snowbound in Mary Street ... 5 Apr 75 by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/6/75
483 - Snowed-in Houses ... 6 Apr 75 by srv007, on Flickr

4/13/75
487 - Ski Moonstone ... 13 Apr 75 by srv007, on Flickr

6/14/75
523 - Residence in Paris by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/15/75
529 - Tree-lined Street, Paris by srv007, on Flickr

6/17/75
554 - Rain-washed Street by srv007, on Flickr

6/18/75
561 - Cobblestone Street by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/28/75
637 - Street Scene, Munich by srv007, on Flickr

7/1/75
665 - Meet in the Street by srv007, on Flickr

7/2/75
674 - Unloading the Ferry by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/5/75
684 - Peta and Jason in Playground ... 5 July 75 by srv007, on Flickr

7/11/75
719 - Street Scene, Oostende by srv007, on Flickr

7/12/75
728 - Yvonne and Kids in London ... 12 July 75 by srv007, on Flickr

7/27/75
735 - Crowd at Piccadilly Circus by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Montréal, avril 1976. Rue Lajeunesse >Sud, depuis rue Villeray. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr
Montréal 16 mai 1976. Rue Chenneville >Nord, angle rue de La Gauchetière. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr
Montréal, 02 avril 1976. Boul. Saint-Laurent, depuis rue Beaubien >Nord. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Montréal, mars 1976. Les 6522, 6524, boul. St-Laurent. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr
Montréal, avril 1976. Boul. St-Michel >Nord, depuis boul. Crémazie. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr
Montréal, janv. 1976. Rue Lajeunesse >Sud, depuis rue de Castelnau. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dominion, Centre commercial Normandie Shopping Center, Montreal 1961 by Vintage Canadian Supermarkets and Discount Stores, on Flickr
Montréal 16 mai 1976. Rue de La Gauchetière >Ouest, angle rue Jeanne-Mance. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr
Montréal, 25 avril 1976. Rue Ontario >Est, depuis boul. St-Laurent. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Montréal 1976. Le 4595, rue St-Denis. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr
Montréal, 29 avril 1976. Rue Rivard >Sud. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr
Montréal, avril 1976. Les 3553-3527, boul. St-Laurent. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Montréal, 16 mai 1976, Rue de Grandpré, depuis rue Villeneuve >Sud. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr
Montréal, 07 avril 1976. Boul. Henri Bourassa, angle rue Durham >Sud. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr
Montréal 1976. Les 5155-5149, boul. St-Laurent. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Montréal, mars 1976. Les 2518-24, rue Coursol. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr
Montréal, 10 avril 1976. Rue Beaubien. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr
Montréal, avril 1976. Bain publique Saint-Denis, rue Saint-Hubert >Nord. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Montréal, mai 1976. Le 7400, rue St-Hubert. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr
Montréal 27 mai 1976. Henri-Bourassa >Est, angle rue Berri. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr
Montréal 1976. Rue Saint-Denis, côté Ouest. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Union Markets, Montreal, Qc 1964 by Vintage Canadian Supermarkets and Discount Stores, on Flickr
Montréal 1976. Les 4415, 4399 boul. Saint-Laurent. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr
Steinberg's, St-Hubert street, Montreal 1975 by Vintage Canadian Supermarkets and Discount Stores, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dominion St-Clair Street West, Toronto 1950 by Vintage Canadian Supermarkets and Discount Stores, on Flickr
Dominion Whitby Ontario 1950s by Vintage Canadian Supermarkets and Discount Stores, on Flickr
Dominion Cloverdale Mall, Etobicoke,Toronto 1978 by Vintage Canadian Supermarkets and Discount Stores, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

More about the cars in the parking lots of course
Dominion, King Street, Sherbrooke Qc by Vintage Canadian Supermarkets and Discount Stores, on Flickr
Dominion, St-Germain Street Rimouski 1955 by Vintage Canadian Supermarkets and Discount Stores, on Flickr
Dominion Place Saguenay, Chicoutimi 1968 by Vintage Canadian Supermarkets and Discount Stores, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Le Forum de Montréal, 1960. by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr

Château Champlain (1970) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

Can't say I don't like the 74+ Matadors
Montréal, 15 avril 1976. Les 207, 211, rue Craig, coin ave.de l'Hôtel-de-Ville. by DubyDub2009, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/82
Empress Theatre 1982 by colros, on Flickr

6/11/83
1983 Canadian GP, Montreal by pdmpe, on Flickr

6/2/87
Montreal by je245, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Feb. 20, 1972 by colros, on Flickr

6/2/87
Montreal by je245, on Flickr
Montreal by je245, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dominion Square, Feb. 20, 1972 by colros, on Flickr

6/30/85
Bank of Montreal by https://www.youtube.com/user/Sirius1278, on Flickr

9/85 - New Looks were still being made in Canada then
Montreal bus stop by Catlips de Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/10/75
Le clocher et le transept sud de l'église Saint-Jacques préservés de la démolition (1975) by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

6/15/84
Grand prix Montréal 1984 by smaug2671, on Flickr

9/22/88
19880922 14 Montreal, PQ by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/76
Montreal Olympic stadium by Erik's pictures, on Flickr

4/78
Crescent St. 1978 by colros, on Flickr

8/8/92
Miata Getaway to Montreal by Ray Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/18/71
C.N.R. Station, Truro, Nova Scotia by R R Horne, on Flickr

10/21/75
gm_08608 Halifax Suspension Bridge, Nova Scotia 1975 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

9/28/85
Nova Scotia - 1985 (01-02) by MacClure, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/15/63
Approaching the New Brunswick coastline, August 1963 by lreed76, on Flickr
Covered bridge in Riverside-Albert, New Brunswick, 1963 by lreed76, on Flickr

1/75
Psychadelic 1947 Cadillac airport limousine by JarvisEye, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/78
Maine Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr

10/81
KC1980_05_07 by chuckp, on Flickr

Water Street & Wisconsin Avenue - Milwaukee 1983 by Mark 2400, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Beller's Super Valu Super Market, Woodruff, WI - 1958 by kocojim, on Flickr

3/22/82
Bleser Brewery Spring 1982 - Manitowoc Wisconsin by oetiii, on Flickr

6/82
patti's wedding1982 by chuckp, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/7/69
Wisconsin State Capitol by Brian Lokker, on Flickr

7/27/72
Madison - Wisconsin State Capitol by roger4336, on Flickr

10/87
Wisconsin, Dunn County, Norton School (140) by EC Leatherberry, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/9/67
19670709 03 Kenosha Transit bus on OSA fantrip by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

7/18/80
Wisconsin Coach Lines 89 on 7-18-80 by transit103, on Flickr

5/92
Wisconsin, Sauk County, Round Barn (4,001) by EC Leatherberry, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/31/75
Prairie du Chien - S. Beaumont Road by roger4336, on Flickr

8/82
Holiday Inn by plasticfootball, on Flickr

EAA SHOW - OSHKOSH, WISCONSIN - JULY 31, 1984 039 by CMW4766, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/24
Camping. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr

7/16/56
Campers at Namekagon. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr

1961
Camping. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/34
Camping. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr

9/36
Camping by trailer at Sawbill Campground. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr

7/60
Langford Lake Campground. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1920
Camping. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr

8/12/49
Camping. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr

12/4/61
Hunter showing off her 4-point buck. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> 4/24
> 1961
> Camping. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr


I recently acquired a 1960s Apache tent trailer, and I spot several (which would have been nearly new at the time) in that picture. Cool. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/21/34
Camping. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr

8/57
Family returning from a canoe trip. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr

7/5/60
Family camping at Franklin Lake. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MagicBus said:


> I recently acquired a 1960s Apache tent trailer, and I spot several (which would have been nearly new at the time) in that picture. Cool. :thumbup:


Congrats on your purchase, and I'm glad you like the picture  I need more education on old trailers. All I really know of are Airstreams. 

12/11/35
Trailers on bank of Au Sable. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr

12/7/36
Hunter census booth. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr

7/1/66
Family asking ranger for directions. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/14/69
19690614 31 WPS 880 855 Green Bay, WI by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19690614 01 Sheboygan Bus Lines Twin Coach by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19690614 17 Sheboygan Bus Lines by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/58
195812_01_016 by ewkphotos, on Flickr

5/30/70
Prairie du Chien - Burlington Station by roger4336, on Flickr

5/25/75
McGregor, Iowa - Main Street by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Congrats on your purchase, and I'm glad you like the picture  I need more education on old trailers. All I really know of are Airstreams.


I posted pictures of it in THIS thread recently. It's a genuine barn find - a 1969 Apache Chief:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-RV-and-camper-thread-going&highlight=apache



1985Jetta said:


> 1961
> Camping. by The Forest History Society, on Flickr


The one closest to the camera, directly to the left of the station wagon is an Apache - as seen in the logo (small, but readable). I'd guess it's an early '60s Apache Eagle, though I'm not an expert. I think the one directly behind it is another Eagle. 

In the rear right of the picture, just to the left of another station wagon and in front of a sedan, is another Apache Chief - looks to be an early '60s model. It's the one that opens and unfolds to ONE side as opposed to two sides.


I'm still getting up to speed, but Apaches were around for a long time. It seems that the canvas tent models are less popular. Later on (early 1970s?) Apache started selling models with fold-out rigid and hinged plastic sides, eliminating the canvas. It seems that most Apache enthusiasts want the hardsided models. Mine has a canvas tent.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MagicBus said:


> I posted pictures of it in THIS thread recently. It's a genuine barn find - a 1969 Apache Chief:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-RV-and-camper-thread-going&highlight=apache
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that it _is_ a genuine barn find is great. I would never expect to find a trailer in a barn. When I Googled Apaches, most of the results were the rigid ones. I noticed that yours only folds to one side as opposed to the ones in the photo. That's interesting. Looks nice behind that Olds :thumbup: Not much on Flickr, but I was able to find these:


Untitled by Joey Harrison, on Flickr

Inks Lake 1970 by Mahatma's Ghosts, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/4/59
Front of Rudin House, Madison 1959 by ali eminov, on Flickr

Corvair 500 in the background, I wouldn't be surprised if someone drove it into the ground due to it being the cheap model
19690716 09 Fox River Lines bus, Menasha, WI by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

19850700 01 Camping near Palmyra, WI by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/56 - Poster hasn't fixed the photo title yet
Man with a well used Dodge Truck - North Dakota color Slide 1956 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr
Combine Pulled in for Cleaning - North Dakota color Slide 1956 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

8/8/71
Former Great Northern Depot, Fargo, North Dakota by R R Horne, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Memorable Farm Days - North Dakota color Slide 1956 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

7/69 - very early Ford Maverick with dash mounted ignition switch
Grandmother Oline Johnson - 1969 by grogley, on Flickr

6/12/90
1981 Toyota Tercel Dashboard, I-29 Northbound, North Dakota by rowlandweb, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/90 - liking that Mini Ram...
Feuerstein Custer South Dakota Juni 1990 294 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Feuerstein Custer South Dakota Juni 1990 313 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/90
South Dakota Juni 1990 376 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
1947 Chevrolet in Badlands South Dakota Juni 1990 410 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
South Dakota Juni 1990 412 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/90
Ford Model T in South Dakota Juni 1990 421 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Iowa Truck Stop Juni 1990 430 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Chicago Juni 1990 441 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/15/56
Breakfast along The Alcan Highway [1956] by KurtClark, on Flickr

Porsche 914 on Dempster Hwy (Ogilvie Mountains): HDR (jpg blend) Yukon Territory - Epson V500 Photo Scan: Compact 35 mm Film (July 5, 1975) by Stoic Meditation, on Flickr

7/92......
McWank's by Mark Sardella, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/73
motel at border by h willome, on Flickr

1/81 - '56 Chevy Task Force panel 
4c-480 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

3/85
Stopped on the Dempster by jeffreyac, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970
Canada - 126 by Xingfung, on Flickr
Canada - 116 by Xingfung, on Flickr

6/10/88 - Yellowknife 
Arctic02 by DavidQuick, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ramada Inn - Houston, Texas by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
RoboCop 2 filmed in Houston 1989 by gravescout, on Flickr
RoboCop 2 filmed in Houston 1989 by gravescout, on Flickr
RoboCop 2 filmed in Houston 1989 by gravescout, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19690828 29 Patsch Auto Bus Co.,Inc., Houston, PA by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
Macatee Building, 101 Austin St, Houston, Texas, January 1986 by Patrick Feller, on Flickr

1988
Houston TX by Tejas Cowboy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Guided Tour, Downtown, Houston, Texas 1980.05.04 by fossilmike, on Flickr

1988
Houston TX by Tejas Cowboy, on Flickr
The Alamo by Tejas Cowboy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/66
Donna and Rick, 2622 South MacGregor Way, Houston, Texas by rickpilot_2000, on Flickr

19690828 27 Patsch Auto Bus Co. Inc.Houston, PA by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

'88
Houston TX by Tejas Cowboy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Guided Tour, Downtown, Houston, Texas 1980.05.04 by fossilmike, on Flickr
Guided Tour, Downtown, Houston, Texas 1980.05.04 by fossilmike, on Flickr
Guided Tour, Downtown, Houston, Texas 1980.05.04 by fossilmike, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Guided Tour, Downtown, Houston, Texas 1980.05.04 by fossilmike, on Flickr
Guided Tour, Downtown, Houston, Texas 1980.05.04 by fossilmike, on Flickr
Guided Tour, Downtown, Houston, Texas 1980.05.04 by fossilmike, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Capitol Building - Topeka Kansas December 1959 Color Slide by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

12/60
Sheriff's Office and Jail by lhoracek, on Flickr

Guided Tour, Market Square Park, Houston, Texas 1980.05.04 by fossilmike, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956 - Eugene, OR
1942 Plymouth by gbaku, on Flickr

1983 - Hubcap business that believe it or not lasted 14 years









3/19/91
Santa Fe Super Fleet by delticfan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1868
Auld Reekie by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

1899
Motor Car at Larne by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1900
Patrick Street, Cork from Daunt's Square by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr
Nineteen minutes past 11 o'clock by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

1904
Would have been perfect if the Butcher's Shop was called Hazlett! by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1906
Tunnel Cottage, Glengariff by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

1907
Bowling along in their motor by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

7/07
Fast Excursion to the International Exhibition by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1910
Pig Fair, Edenderry by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr
Our first Chimney Sweep? by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

1922
Daily Bread in the Irish Civil War by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/22
Armoured Car, Passage West, Cork by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

8/28/22
Funeral of Michael Collins by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

1924
What? Where? Why? by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/9/24
February 9, 1924 by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

1928
Market Square, Letterkenny by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

1930
Nugent's Bus Service by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1930
Nibbling Noblett's by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr
All of early 20th century transport is here… by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

7/31
Keep Sketch! by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/32
Straight On or Left or Right to Westmoreland Street Only by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

1940
Fusiliers' Arch by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

12/30/46
December 30, 1946 by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1947
Grafton Street by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

1948
Grand Parade in Cork City by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


The Mall in Tralee by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

High Street Fashion by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

1958
Meet you under the clock at Clery's by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

8/25/59
Sold! by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/28/60
Capel Street, Dublin at 9.30 am by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

1964
Shadows by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr
Demolition by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964
All the Sixes by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

4/11/64
April 11, 1964 by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

1/26/70
January 26, 1970 by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/5/90
Main Street, Belturbet, Co. Cavan, 1990 by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

8/6/90
Stella Maris Hotel, Kilkee, Co. Clare, 1990 by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr

9/4/90
The Square, Rathdowney, Co. Laois, 1990 by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/84
Thomas GTI 0884 (71-2) by avronaut, on Flickr
Thomas GTI 0884 (71-1) by avronaut, on Flickr

1991 VW Gti Mk11 - SA Spec by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/84
Summer 1984 by boybentley, on Flickr

1985
London 1985 by boybentley, on Flickr

3/21/89
Audi 5000 ,Los-Angeles by hedyelyakim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980
VW Passat LS 1975 4-door by opsbooks, on Flickr

1/81
passat, house and me by liberalmind1012, on Flickr

5/84
Olafs fleet by Transaxle (alias Toprope), on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/70
New Jersey Zinc Franklin NJ by jeffs4653, on Flickr

11/83
Trenton Santa Claus Parade, 1983 04 by Bobolink, on Flickr
Trenton Santa Claus Parade, 1983 06 by Bobolink, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955
Grand Union by jeffs4653, on Flickr

Private Residence on North Main Street in Paterson, New Jersey ... 06/1974 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr

1987, NJ


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rene's Gulf 1960 by jeffs4653, on Flickr

Delaware Road 1963-1989 by pietschreuders, on Flickr

1981
Convent Station, New Jersey by sharkzƒan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Talleyville Fire Company, Delaware - Apparatus 1965 by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr

Talleyville Fire Company, Delaware - April 4, 1974 Accident @ Smiths Bridge Rd and Rt-100 by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr

1979
Wilmington Fire Department, Delaware - Upper Oak Street by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wilmington Fire Department, Delaware - Concord Avenue & Broom Street (1958) by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr
Wilmington Fire Department, Delaware - Accident Scene (1968) by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/55
Roger and 1949 Dodge (1955) by roger4336, on Flickr

6/57
IMG_0007 by rjl6955, on Flickr

3/62
Ash Wednesday Storm of 1962 NJ Shore - Found Photo by jeffs4653, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/25/55
IMG_0038 by rjl6955, on Flickr

1970
Lois and Pat's car by lreed76, on Flickr

3/76
PRSL RDC by CPShips, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

AutoSport album of 121 Photos

8/64
Untitled-Scanned-06 by rjl6955, on Flickr
1964 Buick by rjl6955, on Flickr

6/6/73
IMG_0031 by rjl6955, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fiesta Motel - Jacksonville, Florida by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
fiestamotel by FordTorino73, on Flickr

11/29/56
Jacksonville, Florida by coveman, on Flickr

1989
On the way to PS4 by Brian Tapley, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/1/56
Dad washing a car by DesertCelt, on Flickr

$9 for a room then
Ashley Oaks Motel - Valdosta, Georgia by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
ashleyoaks by FordTorino73, on Flickr

1/21/60
Boyance and Dozier (c1-f19-001) by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956 - NT main road Alice Springs-Port Augusta near Eridunda - KHS-2011-46-ag-PD by Kununurra Historical Society Archive & Museum, on Flickr

8/70
Ulster Grand Prix 1970 by robinparkes, on Flickr

3/17/84
St. Patrick's Day 1984 by peachy92, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

No longer stands
The Augusta Inn - Augusta, Arkansas by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

Praça do Comércio 1977 by ceiling, on Flickr

1/88
Snowball fight by peachy92, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lisbon, 1961









6/19/88
Road Trip 1988 by HooverStreetStudios, on Flickr

4/28/89
Donald W. Reynolds Razorback Stadium, Fayetteville (Ark.), 28 April 1989 by milanite, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Integration voter, Jan and Feb 1964. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Integration voter, Jan and Feb 1964. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Dahmer, funeral, January 1966 by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Integration voter, Jan and Feb 1964. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Dahmer, funeral, January 1966 by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tatum Salt Dome, Lamar County (Mississippi), nuclear test, October 22, 1964. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Tatum Salt Dome, Lamar County (Mississippi), nuclear test, October 22, 1964. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Tatum Salt Dome, Lamar County (Mississippi), nuclear test, October 22, 1964. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tatum Salt Dome, Lamar County (Mississippi), nuclear test, October 22, 1964. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
March, King, April 8, 1968. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
March, King, April 8, 1968. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

March, King, April 8, 1968. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
March, King, April 8, 1968. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
March, King, April 8, 1968. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Buildings, Hattiesburg 1965 by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Buildings, Hattiesburg 1965 by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Alcorn Co. Co-op. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Alcorn Co. Co-op. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Alcorn County Cooperative. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Attala County Co-op. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Benton Farm Bureau, meeting in the field. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Hickory Flat Branch, Benton Co. Co-op. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Benton Co. Co-op. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Benton Co. Co-op. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Bolivar FB by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Co-op Farmer by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Bolivar F.B., Coop Farmer by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Carroll Co. Co-op, Vaiden Branch by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tornado, March 3, 1966. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Tornado, March 3, 1966. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

8/69
The Mississippi Gulf Coast the day after Hurricane Camille. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tornado, March 3, 1966. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Tornado, March 3, 1966. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Tornado, March 3, 1966. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tornado, March 3, 1966. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Tornado, March 3, 1966. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Tornado, March 3, 1966. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tornado, March 3, 1966. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Tornado, March 3, 1966. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Tornado, March 3, 1966. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Governor's Mansion. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Tornado, March 3, 1966. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Tornado, March 3, 1966. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969
Church service. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Church service. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Military personnel. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969
Hurricane damage. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Hurricane damage. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Hurricane damage. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1935
Main Street, Gloster, Mississippi. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

'69
Hurricane damage. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Keesler Airmen and noncoms help clear streets and remove fallen limbs and other debris as part of their assistance in helping the coast communities recover from Hurricane Camille. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Location for New City Jail South Congress and Pascagoula St. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

3/56
Picture made showing intersection--Amite Street, Mill Street and Illinois Central R. R. March 1956. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

5/57
Picture made showing location of High Street Ext. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/49
Picture made showing location for Lamar Street Ext. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

Picture made showing Old City Garage April 1949. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

Picture made looking east showing Northside Drive, Illinois Central R. R. and Triangle Drive, March 1956. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Old City Jail Building April 1949. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Picture made of Roach Street Ext. looking South July 16, 1963. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
First Presbyterian Church. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1925
Street scene. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

Civil Defense parade float on rear of truck. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

Mayor Allen Thompson receives keys, from Dumas Milner, to a Jackson Police Department patrol car in front of Milner Chevrolet Company. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1925
Corinth, MS. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

Cruise Street Looking East, Oct. 1930, Corinth, Miss. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Foote Street Looking East, Oct. 1930. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1925
Fillmore N. from Cruise. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

Linden Street Looking East from Franklin, Corinth, Miss. Jan. 1926, Robert L. Totten Cons. Engrs Bgham Ala. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

1930
Southeastern Express. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955
Mary Ann Mobley, rides in white convertible. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

Coleman Inauguration. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

1961
Linda Lackey rides in white convertible. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Large group of unidentified people. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Faron Young and band. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Faron Young and band. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Church of Christ. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Hinds County Court House. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
City Hall by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Capitol Street looking east. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Capitol Street looking west. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
WJDX - WLBT building. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Patterson Engineering Laboratories. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Elevated exterior view of New Capitol Building. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Tornado damage, Candlestick Park Shopping Center area. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

State Times Building. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Fire on Capitol St. in the Royal Music Hall, 7-13-60. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Tornado damage, Candlestick Park Shopping Center area. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.2461 Merriman Motor Co Jan 22 46 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.3934 Wrecked Mercury 51 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
NO_7-11-1960_Finches_12 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.3935 Wrecked Mercury 51 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.3933 Wrecked Mercury 51 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.3539A Merriman Motor Co by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.2519 Truck Bryan Cooper Co Jan 12 46 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.3585 Trucks- Mutual Distributing Co Oct 25 52 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.3025 Streetcleaner by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.2299 Tire Sales and Service Co Feb 9 1945 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.2520 Truck Bryan Cooper Co Jan 12 46 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.3954 Wrecked Chevrolet and Auto May 8 51 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.3959 1951 Studebakers Merriman Motor Co Nov 15 50 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.4001 Wrecked Ford May 8 51 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.4002 Wrecked Ford May 8 51 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.5935 Hackney Bros Body Co Bus Construction 1944 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.4016 Wrecked Dodge at Liberty NC by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6011 Atkins Motor Company 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## wb4yye (Jan 20, 2005)

Ha I still drink it too. I learned to like it back in the '70s when I worked at a British Leyland dealership. It was consistently the only drink that wasn't sold out in the coke machine! Today, I like it better than any other soft drink.

Thanks for posting all of the great pictures.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.6012 Atkins Motor Company 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6075 Merriman Motor Company Exterior 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.4032 Truck NC Equipment Co Intnl Harvest Co Oct 25 51 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

wb4yye said:


> Ha I still drink it too. I learned to like it back in the '70s when I worked at a British Leyland dealership. It was consistently the only drink that wasn't sold out in the coke machine! Today, I like it better than any other soft drink.
> 
> Thanks for posting all of the great pictures.


Shame I can't find it anywhere except WalMart. Glad you chimed in, and I'm glad you like the pictures :thumbup: Flickr's being a little glitchy though.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.6587 Super Service Company Interior and Trucks 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6079 Nash-Steele-Warren Company Interior 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6080 General Mills Trucks 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.6029 Savage Tire Company 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6015 Atkins Motor Company 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6083 300 Block W Morgan Street Looking East 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.6024 Savage Tire Company 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6028 Savage Tire Company 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6025 Savage Tire Company 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.6027 Savage Tire Company 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6589 Super Service Company Interior and Trucks 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6592 Super Service Company Interior and Trucks 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.6614 Sanders Motor Company 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6615 Sanders Motor Company 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6588 Super Service Company Interior and Trucks 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.6616 Sanders Motor Company 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6594 Texaco Filling Station 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6604 Ford Truck, Lime Spreader 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.6631 Rawls Motor Company Exterior 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6633 Savage Tire Company Exterior 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6632 Rawls Motor Company Exterior 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.6756 Mutual Distributing Company Truck 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6797 Studebaker 1947 Merriman Motor Company by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6762 Sanders Motor Company Interior About 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.6803 Ferguson Esso Filling Station 1940 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6847 Capital Coca Cola Bottling Company Exterior 1941 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6879 1942 Cadillacs at Wilson- Uzzle Company by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.6713 Atlantic Greyhound Bus 1125 1946 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.7144 BF Goodrich Company Interior 1944 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.7145 BF Goodrich Company Interior 1944 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.6757 Mutual Distributing Company Truck 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.7384 Nash Steele Motor Company 1948 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.7269 Esso Filling Station 1948 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.7270 Esso Filling Station 1948 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.6747 City Public Works Truck 1946 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.7385 Nash Steele Motor Company 1948 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.7259 Yates Auto Company Racer and Truck 1948 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.7354 Ben Seymour Auto Service Building 1948 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.7388 Nash Steele Motor Company 1948 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.7386 Nash Steele Motor Company 1948 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.7355 Ben Seymour Auto Service Building 1948 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.7356 Ben Seymour Auto Service Building 1948 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.7148 MC Garner Co Truck 1946 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.7358 Esso Flit Display 1948 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.7378 Pearson & Market Esso Station 1948 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.7377 Pearson & Market Esso Station 1948 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.16.5038 Lorain Shovel Loading Easton Side Dump Truck by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.16.5031 International TD-14 Crawler Tractor Pulling Scraper by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.8555 Auto Trailer Latch 1949 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.7390 Nash Steele Motor Company Truck Department 1948 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.7391 Nash Steele Motor Company Truck Department 1948 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.16.5034 Northwest Model 25 Dragline JS Hill Const Co Washington, NC 1949 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.7562 Sanders Motor Company Garage 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.7576 1948 Licence Plates 1947 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.16.5032 International TD-18 Crawler Tractor With Heil Scraper 1949 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.7883 First Block of W Martin St Looking East Late 1920s by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.16.5053 International TD-18 Crawler Tractor With Heil Scraper 1946 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.16.19 Merriman Motor Co Night Exterior 1946 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.16.5057 Jager Truck Mixer Ready Mixed Concrete Co Raleigh, NC 1946 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.16.5068 Galion 102 Motor Grader CC Mangum Construction Co Raleigh, NC 1946 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
PhC.121-55 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.16.5067 International TD-18 Crawler Tractor With Bucyrus Erie Scraper 1946 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.5321 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.16.5362 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.16.1636 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N.53.15.7943 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr

9/28
N.53.15.7974 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1941
N.53.15.6847 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr

4/14/50
N.53.15.3193 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr

1950
N.53.15.5497 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N.53.15.2770 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N_53_15_4052 Piggly Wiggly Exteriors About 1952 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N_53_15_4050 Piggly Wiggly Exteriors About 1952 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N_53_15_4051 Piggly Wiggly Exteriors About 1952 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PhC_120_1_535 Manger Motor Inn, Charlotte, NC, postcard by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr

1920
PhC_104_15_6-Rochelles-Durham by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
PhC_104_14_4-Rochelles-Durham by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr

6/17/23
PhC_104_4-RochelleColl-OldWestBldgDurham by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N_53_15_2563 Allison Food Market Mar 15 46 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N_53_15_2575 Moodys Grocery Harrington and Hargett St May 7 46 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N_53_15_2576 Moodys Grocery Harrington and Hargett St May 7 46 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N_53_15_2577 Moodys Grocery Harrington and Hargett St May 7 46 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N_56_9_84 Chatham County Courthouse by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
T-77-5-2LegBldgbyWHaywood by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N_95_4_596 Hardees #1 Rocky Mount, NC, 1980's by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

N_56_9_85 Chatham County Courthouse by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N_95_11_41 Hillsboro St facing Chatham County Courthouse, Pittsboro, NC, c.1950 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N_53_15_3977 NC Highway 87 at Pittsboro, NC, June 17, 1951 by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1940
ConDev5513A Franklin County Courthouse, Louisburg, NC by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr

1944
N_56_9_136 Wake County Courthouse, Raleigh, NC by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N_56_9_137 Harnett County Courthouse, Lillington, NC by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/20/45
N_56_9_63 Johnston County Courthouse, Smithfield, NC by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr

7/48
N_56_9_209 Wilson County Courthouse, Wilson, NC, by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N_56_9_210 Wilson County Courthouse, Wilson, NC, by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/46
ConDev5441D Wilson County Courthouse, Wilson, NC by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr

1972
N_72_1_1353 Edgecombe County Courthouse, Tarboro, NC by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr
N_72_1_1357 Edgecombe County Courthouse, Tarboro, NC by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/42
ConDev4039B Wayne County Courthouse, Goldsboro, NC by State Archives of North Carolina, on Flickr

1953
Buick dealership in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

1/23/57
Paul Hubbard with his custom painted car in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/53
Unidentified boy in a go-kart in a parade: Quincy, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

1954
Corner of Monroe and Jefferson streets in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

4/57
Construction of Apalachee Parkway in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/19/57
New Borgward Hansa 1500 at the Volkswagen dealership in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr
New British Ford Anglia 100E in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr
New Austin-Healey 100-6 convertible in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/12/56
Mail carrier Charley Harris being followed by dogs in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

6/10/57
Soap box derby race on South Monroe Street in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

7/11/57
Parking meter proceeds being loaded into money counting machine in downtown Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/20/57
Ford Custom at the Tallahassee Motors dealership by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr
Ford Ranch Wagon at the Tallahassee Motors dealership by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

12/3/57
Unidentified woman picking up milk at the Willis Dairy drive-thru in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/25/57
Intersection of Clay and Brewer Streets in the African-American community of Frenchtown in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr
Intersection of Clay and Brewer Streets in the African-American community of Frenchtown in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

5/27/57
Families preparing for a beach vacation in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1929
Sig Haugdahl and his car in Daytona Beach, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

2/14/57
Women taking a course in car care, maintenance, and operation in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

3/21/57
New scooters for mailmen in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1925
Car filled beach in Daytona Beach, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

12/20/56
American Sumatra Tobacco Corporation workers waiting for back pay in Quincy, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

11/7/57
Sports Car Center dealership in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/27/57
Dr. Pepper bottling plant at 306 North Copeland Street in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

5/14/57
Julia Hobbs (left) and Joanne Jones at a local drive-in restaurant in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

8/8/57
Harrison Auto Yard on Woodville Highway near Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/11/57
Dennis Wilson building his soap box derby racer in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

6/30/57
Fire at the W.J. Boynton and Sons turpentine distillery in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

9/24/57
State officials with the Health Department's mobile X-ray unit in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/24/59
10th Annual Soap Box Derby champion Frank Sheffield holding his trophy in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

6/16/60
Racer on the starting ramp at the 11th Annual Soap Box Derby race in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

1/12/61
Gadsden County Deputy Sheriff Robert Martin disposing of moonshine in Quincy, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/8/57
Unidentified Harrison Auto Yard employee in Leon County, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

4/5/62
Youth baseball game in Tallahassee, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

7/17/62
Bobby Lee Billings and Bobby Cunard of Jacksonville passing through Tallahassee on their way to Alaska by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/47
View of trailer parked near entrance to the Myakka River State Park: Sarasota, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

12/5/49
Men and their trailer by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

40s
Campers in Corkscrew Swamp: Collier County, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1949
Red Coconut Trailer Park by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

7/49
Trailer enters the Bradenton Trailer Park: Bradenton, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

1/53
Unidentified women sunbath at the Hollywood Beach Trailer Park: Hollywood, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1953
Tin Can Tourists convention: Arcadia, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

3/57
Car and trailer crossing a bridge: Astor, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

6/74
View showing visitors with their boat trailer at the Pahokee State Park: Palm Beach County, Florida. by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/61
Car and trailer crossing a bridge: Astor, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

8/80
Alexandria/Egypt, 1980-05 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr

5/16/82
Alexandria - King Street by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

This was posted by Paul Lukas on his Uniwatch blog because of the Parnelli Jones pit crew uniforms. Pajamaish, but cool.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Eaglebrook School Archives, the 1970s by EaglebrookSchool, on Flickr
Somewhere between Detroit and Chicago, US 1975 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
Whitmore Lake, MI 1979 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford sedan purchased with proceeds of a fund-raising picnic, Sacred Heart Hospital, Medford, Oregon, 1954 by Providence Archives, Seattle, on Flickr

Construction, Providence Hospital, Portland, Oregon, 1960s by Providence Archives, Seattle, on Flickr

12/18/72
70'S - Michael Ochs Archive Photos 2 by TheLostChild's Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

Toronto 1975 the Building of the CN Tower
















Sikorsky Skycrane building the tower


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971/72
36-326 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
36-322 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

1982
Let Me Show You My Muscle by bluebird218 - off for a bit, on Flickr

1991
One Lap of America, Wyoming, New York by SheepGuardingLlama, on Flickr
One Lap of America, Wyoming, New York by SheepGuardingLlama, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958
19580000 Riverside Town Hall by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

Halloween, 1983
19831031 03 535 S. Durbin St. Casper, WY by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

1/8/86
19860108 03 Ogden Ave. @ Harlem Ave. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/77
19770600 02 Linda Wilson by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

3/29/86
19860405 03 Harlem Ave. @ Madison St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

19691100 01 Triumph by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19691100 03 Triumph by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19691100 02 Triumph by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19680412 22 Kinzie St. east from Wells St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19680517 02 Wacker Drive @ Van Buren St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19680517 10 Dearborn Station trainshed by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19690200 05 North State Pkwy. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19690200 06 North State Pkwy. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19680922 03 CTA Englewood L @ Wentworth Ave. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Is that what I think it is?
19690200 07 State Pkwy. @ Burton Pl. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19690200 09 Burton Pl. @ Astor St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19860314 31 North on Broadway from Diversey Ave. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19860314 32 Broadway @ Surf St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19870215 09 Lake Shore Drive by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19900119 16 Bryan Place @ Lake St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19920419 03 Canal St. @ Fulton St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19680629 10 Springfield City Lines by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

5/7/72
Boston - Market District by roger4336, on Flickr

19860726 28 Tremont St., Boston, MA by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19680629 08 SCL 490 Springfield, IL by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
Downtown Springfield, Mass from train, 1971 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr
19790900 19 Springfield, MA by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962
Can I Interest You in a Used Car? by The Rocketeer, on Flickr

19710918 05 Springfield, IL by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

IL-Greenville - Closet '79 by plasticfootball, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Capitol Dome Restoration Work 1959-1960 by USCapitol, on Flickr
John F. Kennedy Lying in State November 24, 1963 by USCapitol, on Flickr
Snow Pile on Capitol East Front Plaza 1979 by USCapitol, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Capitol Dome Restoration Work 1959-1960 by USCapitol, on Flickr
Capitol Dome Restoration Work 1959-1960 by USCapitol, on Flickr
Dome and East Front Extension work 1960 by USCapitol, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/26/61
U.S. Convoy Crosses into West Berlin by The Central Intelligence Agency, on Flickr

12/5/61
Prinzen-Heinrich Heine-Strasse Border Crossing by The Central Intelligence Agency, on Flickr

11/73
UN Patrol by The Central Intelligence Agency, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/61
British Patrol Car and East German Armored Vehicle by The Central Intelligence Agency, on Flickr

8/20/61
Vice President Johnson in West Berlin by The Central Intelligence Agency, on Flickr

9/15/61
Propaganda Sign in East Berlin by The Central Intelligence Agency, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/56
Dirksen Senate Office Building Construction by USCapitol, on Flickr

8/61
Brandenburg Gate by The Central Intelligence Agency, on Flickr
British Military Police by The Central Intelligence Agency, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/73
UN Checkpoint by The Central Intelligence Agency, on Flickr

IL-Greenville - N Side Square 1979b by plasticfootball, on Flickr
IL-Greenville - N Side Square 1979a by plasticfootball, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

120269 09 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

1976
[IDAHO-L-0131] Teton Dam Flood by waterarchives, on Flickr

IL-Greenville - E side square 1979 by plasticfootball, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

An abandoned washed-away car destroyed by the Maitland Flood, 1955. Lucey Collection by Cultural Collections, University of Newcastle, on Flickr

6/6/76
[IDAHO-L-0054] Teton Dam Flood - Rexburg by waterarchives, on Flickr

Salt Lake City flooding, 1983 – I-15 at 1300 South by CountyLemonade, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950 - Price, UT
Bob with Kaiser by michael3900, on Flickr

1953
BENJ-Utoco Station,south of BE County Courthouse,Brigham City,UT by allbillsnomoney, on Flickr

Zions Park by michael3900, on Flickr
Near Zions by michael3900, on Flickr
Southern Utah by michael3900, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1951 - Orderville, UT - now a museum
Utoco in Utah by michael3900, on Flickr

BENJ51-9-1-LLoyd Robinette's Chevron Service,Brigham City,UT 9-1-51 by allbillsnomoney, on Flickr

Hayward's Market by ray.christiansen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oman's Motel and Tourist Court,7th South and Main St,Brigham City,UT Sept,1947 by allbillsnomoney, on Flickr

7/56 - Bountiful, UT
56 Chevy in Bountiful by michael3900, on Flickr

Vacation 1977 by cotarr, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50s









1960s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Colorado/Utah border, circa 1959 by devilmademeeatit, on Flickr
Vehicle Collection (1633) - Dodge by Steve Given, on Flickr

1973 - apparently this truck had a camper on the bed, and a propane tank inside went kaput
img682 by fillphoo, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BENJ67-9-PDS-The Husky Station,next to the courthouse to the south,also had U-Haul rentals available,Brigham City,UT 9-67 by allbillsnomoney, on Flickr
BENJ72-4-12-Background close up of sign at Vicky's Cafe,Willard,UT 4-12-72 by allbillsnomoney, on Flickr
Old KSOP AM Radio Station, 1974 by Photo Dean, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Utah postcards (Album of 405 photos)

Corvair 700 series sedan
Untitled by ibenick, on Flickr

4/9/70
300 West (2nd West) at North Temple, 1970 by CountyLemonade, on Flickr

1971+
North Temple (US-89A/US-91A) at 200 West, 1971 by CountyLemonade, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/20/61
Chief Broulette Stands by South Portico of White House by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr

7/16/69
Apollo 11 Launch Spectators by NASA on The Commons, on Flickr

1969
Hazel Smothers_00277 by San Diego Air & Space Museum Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960
A fodder factory in Nykarleby (Uusikaarlepyy) by Svenska litteratursällskapet i Finland, on Flickr

9/30/71
The Apollo 17 Prime Crew by NASA on The Commons, on Flickr

5/27/82
TCE metalwork/mechanics [?] students working on an Audi by UL Digital Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955
Road Trip (MSA) by MissouriStateArchives, on Flickr

1964
M-50 Helium Tunnel by NASA on The Commons, on Flickr

2/6/72
Apollo 16 Astronauts Train for Lunar Landing Mission by NASA on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1955
Fair Parade (MSA) by MissouriStateArchives, on Flickr

10/22/64
Tatum Salt Dome, Lamar County (Mississippi), nuclear test, October 22, 1964. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

Circa 1965
Lakeside Campsite (MSA) by MissouriStateArchives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/61
Publix Market: Venice East, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr

1963
Texaco by SMU Central University Libraries, on Flickr

8/65
Texaco Service Station by SMU Central University Libraries, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960
Chemical thermal fogging machines. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

I'd guess 1966
View of traffic at the intersection of State Street (U. S. 51) and Woodrow Wilson Ave. (U. S. 49). by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr

September 26, 1967. City Hall. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955
Fall Color on Route 8 (Missouri State Archives) by MissouriStateArchives, on Flickr

Old Fire Station on Fortification St. Oct. 11, 1956. Location for new Fire Station. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Picture made showing location of new City Hall, corner of Pascagoula and S. West St. Picture also shows Police Department before last expansion. December 1958. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Parade for Fall Festival (Missouri State Archives) by MissouriStateArchives, on Flickr
Turkeys (Missouri State Archives) by MissouriStateArchives, on Flickr
Traffic at the intersection of State Street (U.S. 51) and Woodrow Wilson Ave. (U.S. 49) [graphic]. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ole Miss football game. by Mississippi Department of Archives and History, on Flickr
Tennessee - Near Pittsburg, September 1972 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr
Sam Peters, president of the Molokai Homesteaders Association is plaintiff in a suit against the developers of Kaluakoi regarding their intended use of water from the Kualapuu Reservoir, October 1973 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Washington National Airport (1970) by roger4336, on Flickr
Las Vegas shopping center, May 1972 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr
Soccer Game in Arlington by Ken_Mayer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Driveway partly cleared: Big Snow (Day Two), Montana St., Arlington, VA (1979) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Snow on ground, Arlington, VA (1979) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Big Snow (Day One), Arlington, VA (1979) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Metrobus Strike Begins to Crumble: 1974 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr
Metrobus Striker in Arlington VA: 1978 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr

7/85


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964-State Funeral for Herbert Hoover-45 by Old Guard Museum, on Flickr

1/77
MY MORRIS MINOR IN THE SNOW by THE ENIGMATIC TRAVELER, on Flickr

Urban parking lot: N Courthouse Rd, Arlington, VA (1983) by The Douglas Campbell Show, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Old townhouse, N Veitch St, Arlington, VA (1983) by The Douglas Campbell Show, on Flickr

10/86
Cars (it was the mid-eighties) by channaher, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Barcroft DVBS-1968/06.014 by barcroftbiblechurch, on Flickr
Barcroft Parsonage-1965/02.002 by barcroftbiblechurch, on Flickr

1987 - is now completely gone
Auto World Used Cars by Michael Horsley, on Flickr

1987 - still around with a new name
Quality Used Cars by Michael Horsley, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/30/66
Arlington - Snow at My Apartment (1966) by roger4336, on Flickr

1966
Hatton Ferry by VaDOT, on Flickr

1/10/88
Arlington - Snow on Longfellow Street (1988) by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/9/78
Annandale - Forsythia by roger4336, on Flickr

1978
16 West Clay Street,Clay Street AME Church; Hood Temple by VCU Libraries, on Flickr

4/82
Marine Artillery Truck by CapCase, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973
Rhodes 1970s C46.jpg by euthman, on Flickr
Rhodes 1970s D08.jpg by euthman, on Flickr
Untitled-25.jpg by euthman, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Louisiana - New Orleans (Our new home for the next two years) - Congress Inn - My mother - August 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr

File08213 by Ian Fuller, on Flickr

1990
MaisonBlancheGarageRoof1990GulfNoNox by Infrogmation, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1979
TulaneStadiumDownSide by Infrogmation, on Flickr

7/28/89
Braunschweig - My Apartment by roger4336, on Flickr

1992
Magazine Bordeaux by Infrogmation, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/28/89
Hildesheim - Rathaus by roger4336, on Flickr

7/30/89
Schwäbisch Hall - Houses am Markt by roger4336, on Flickr
Schwäbisch Hall - Oldest Houses by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/3/84
Somewhere near Dusseldorf, Germany, 1984 by Juha Riissanen, on Flickr

West Germany - Vaihingen - Patch Barracks - Snow - November 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr

7/25/91
Germany by djwudi, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany - Kitzingen - Marshall Heights - Our Old Quarters - March 1980 by Ladycliff, on Flickr

Germany July 1990 -35 by paul_appleyard, on Flickr

7/25/91
Germany by djwudi, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yoyogi National Gymnasium (代々木競技場) 1970 by Hiroshi Matsumura, on Flickr

8/80
東京羽田機場 by Happy Billy, on Flickr

gm_02518 Freeway Ginza Street, Tokyo 1983 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/55
Osaka - Itami Road 1955 - 30 by Herb Gouldon, on Flickr

8/58
j58 12 by Herb Gouldon, on Flickr

8/81
121 Tokyo avenue by mksfca, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

#418 California Family Car 1966 Santa Barbara CA by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1966 California Slide 367 Carmel by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
gm_03718 Universal Studios Ferrari, California 1983 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

#403 1966 "Del Mar" Arkwright court, Pacific Grove, rental accommodation for our 6 month stay in California by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr

1980
Wilshire Blvd and Federal by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr

MTA-Slides_0700 by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981
Double Deck Bus by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr

1/20/86
Solano Avenue, Berkeley by Snap Man, on Flickr

1987
San Francisco California CableCar87 by Infrogmation, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hat Creek Campground 1964 #3 by Pip R. Lagenta, on Flickr
#375 1966 Rubbish (trash) removal, our street, Arkwright Court, Pacific Grove CA by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
Gump's Department Store, San Francisco, CA mid 1960s by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

San Diego, CA Old Naval Hospital Chapel 1955 by army.arch, on Flickr
SCRTD Bus RTD_982_09 by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr
Future site of the 5th and Hill Street Station by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Spring and 3rd St. by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr

1980
low-rider-6 by frankkeillor, on Flickr

Pittenger-slides-1981-028 by Paul-W, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SCRTD - Metro Rail Locations RTD_1850_05 by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr

1985SeptPhil507 by FGleach, on Flickr
1985SeptPhil504 by FGleach, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985SeptPhil461 by FGleach, on Flickr
1985SeptPhil470 by FGleach, on Flickr
1985SeptPhil491 by FGleach, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19681221 10 Main St. @ 4th St., Dayton, Ohio by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19681221 11 Main St. @ Monument Ave., Dayton, Ohio by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
_img_1971_569 by sara97, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/63
Austin 7 car registration plate No CVB-466 with friend Dennis O'Brien driving, crossing a ford at Audley, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia. by express000, on Flickr

leaving mesa verde natln park by AndrewEick, on Flickr

7/31/71
as15-86-11602 by NASA: 2Explore, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/73
Yield to Pedestrians by Jay ****an, on Flickr

1978
Experimental '67 Chevrolet Truck by Jay ****an, on Flickr

1980
Volvo by Jay ****an, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Rapids, MI

6/20/76
Clothesline Art Show by johnvanbaren, on Flickr

8/5/76
Gaslight Village Sidewalk Sale - Christian Radich by johnvanbaren, on Flickr


And cruising around in a Celebrity, 1990 :laugh:
Welcome by creed_400, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Both houses in the background are still standing
162 Gunson St, East Lansing MI, 1969 by Hugo90, on Flickr

1972
Shriners and their Cutlasses by Hugo90, on Flickr
1941 Oldsmobile by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/29/75
1975 Labor Day Wknd DalMac Bike Ride Lansing MI to Mackinac MI - 46 by Rich Dominiak, on Flickr

1975 - Lansing, MI - just bought a cab and front clip from a 1955 GMC truck actually...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Engineering Exposition, 1953 by Michigan State University Archives, on Flickr

12/30/55
Cars parked in front of University Apartments, 1955 by Michigan State University Archives, on Flickr

5/28/57
Jeeps are presented to the Civil Guard in Vietnam, 1957 by Michigan State University Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/22/56
Kellogg Center, 1956 by Michigan State University Archives, on Flickr

1963
North American Van Lines truck parked at Computer Center entrance by Michigan State University Archives, on Flickr

10/17/66
Construction of Holden Hall, 1966 by Michigan State University Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Crane lifting computer equipment by Michigan State University Archives, on Flickr

11/72
Cheerleaders at the MSU vs Northwestern football game, 1972 by Michigan State University Archives, on Flickr

12/4/72
Kellogg Center, 1972 by Michigan State University Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/18/76 - Rockford, IL
Rockford - Marshall Field at CherryVale (1976) by roger4336, on Flickr

1977 - Flint, MI
Harrison Street by Thomas Wirt, on Flickr
The Durant Hotel by Thomas Wirt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/57
Mary Pierson's Nash Metropolitan - Karl and Larry made secret Blackhawk Park hillclimb runs in this car at night. by lairdascott, on Flickr

1962
David - Ruby and Scottie's Kitchen Table by lairdascott, on Flickr

Collin & Rodney June 1971 by MadErnie, on Flickr


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Credit to the VT Facebook page:









College Ave, 1988


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Background BMW/VW/Audi dealer, 1988
Foreground mk1 caddy in 1988 Tijuana flood
1988 Tijuana flood

12/15/72 - Shreveport, LA
KCS 119, 114, 108 & 103 by Robert W. Thomson, on Flickr

3/79
19790300 07 Alabama State Capitol, Montgomery by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

12/15/87
Union Station, (Louisville & Nashville Railroad) Alabama, Montgomery (14,039) by EC Leatherberry, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

In "The Bedbug" (T2 camper), 1978

1961
dadaskid by downing.amanda, on Flickr
1955 Plymouth Savoy by BACKYard Woods Explorer, on Flickr

3/79
19790300 08 Montgomery, AL by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/74
RCP-slides-1974-007 by Paul-W, on Flickr

9/74
RCP-slides-1974-035 by Paul-W, on Flickr

7/1/83
19830701_CincinnatiScouting01_01.jpg by Adam Pratt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/65
1965 Oldsmobile - NEW in the Driveway! by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

5/73
Driveway of a Sheep Ranch in the Leakey, Texas, Area near San Antonio, 05/1973 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr

1987
Michigan Winter by boeke, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/66
Dad's '66 Charger by rotorglow, on Flickr
Dad's '66 Charger by rotorglow, on Flickr

12/69
19691200 08 our driveway on Herbert Rd. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/64
1958 Corvette with nice lady driver - Kodachrome by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr
1958 Corvette with nice lady driver - Kodachrome by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

1975
driveway by PixieRosa, on Flickr

1981


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/58
My Father with His 1955 Cadillac by roger4336, on Flickr

5/63
Family Reunion Parking Lot - Kodachrome 1964 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

1/15/72
Peoria - My House in Winter Snow by roger4336, on Flickr

1/3/76
Peoria - My House in Winter by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/66
Dad's '66 Charger by rotorglow, on Flickr
Dad's '66 Charger by rotorglow, on Flickr
Dad's '66 Charger by rotorglow, on Flickr
Dad's '66 Charger by rotorglow, on Flickr

1967
my uncle and a 1966 Dodge Charger by rotorglow, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/66









4/67









1972









7/89
gm_11910 House in Prince George, BC 1989 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hub Yonkers and his Lotus Mark IX - early 1959 by lairdascott, on Flickr

1982
Pittenger-slides-1982-142 by Paul-W, on Flickr

3/17/87
PEI - 1987 (32-08) by MacClure, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/76









8/26/90









1/2/92


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/76









1977
RCP-1977-153 by Paul-W, on Flickr

1979
Land Rover Adventure by Palo Duro, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/15/86
0135V by christiangries75, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958 - Cheyenne, WY
0106910-R1-E010 by fillphoo, on Flickr

1977
Barrett Building - State of Wyoming by JeromeG111, on Flickr

5/85
Boonie Blazer in Wyoming by Guy Sande, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/58
0107130-R1-E002 by fillphoo, on Flickr
0106910-R1-E009 by fillphoo, on Flickr

Antlers Hotel - Colorado Springs - about 1958 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/61
Antlers Hotel, Colorado Springs - 1961 Kodachrome Color Slide by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

Jayhawk Third Motel - Junction City, Kansas by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

7/72
Parking lot pit stop by Bryan - oz4caster, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1 of 6
1955 Cadillac Broadmoor Skyview touring wagon by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr

7/69
1969 VW Beetle by okchomeseller, on Flickr

7/14/70
IMG_0006 by rjl6955, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961
Texarkana Texas Early 1960s by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr










8/8/78
robin twirls hair by nathan_rank, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960 - 702ci GMC 
Madison County, NY 1960 GMC B7008 dump No. 40 by JMK40, on Flickr

Charlie & Robert, Madison 1965 by ali eminov, on Flickr

8/67


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/29/65
Catherine & Eleanor, Holland by ali eminov, on Flickr

6/27/73
j1973_31_1_853 by chuckp, on Flickr

1974
1974_19_1_646.tif by chuckp, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Me and Suzy - Madison Heights, Michigan 1968 by kbreenbo, on Flickr

8/70
Sterling Hall bombing by uwdigitalcollections, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Just stumbling upon lots of photos with children in them today

bus03 by chuckp, on Flickr
bus08 by chuckp, on Flickr
bus07 by chuckp, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

bus06 by chuckp, on Flickr
bus09 by chuckp, on Flickr
bus02 by chuckp, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19681026 03 Greater Lafayette Bus System 103 Lafayette, IN by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

1975
66-272 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

10/79
19791000 47 Lafayette Square, Washington, DC by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975
Tray5_026 by tandcturner, on Flickr
Tray5_027 by tandcturner, on Flickr
Tray5_028 by tandcturner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/7/64
Scans_348 by Bill Wetzel, on Flickr

1/2/84


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/70









8/77
Anaheim Convention Center by neville samuels, on Flickr

4/87
Poultry Store, Grand Street 1987 by amg2000, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/66
010167 03 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

1974
1971 Opel GT by tripp.dave, on Flickr

10/23/81
1971 Opel GT 1900S by E F T J A, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Vintage DIW


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^I _might_ drive that...

2/70
Julie's Night - Toronto, Ontario 1970 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr

8/78
Ontario Northland Station, Moosonee by Bobolink, on Flickr

9/79
Chinatown - Toronto, Ontario 1979 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/6/64
Bowmanville Ontario 1964 - Mosport Park" - car #47 heading into a turn by edk7, on Flickr
Mosport Park Ontario 1964 - Lotus sports car in pits - after collision with someone's wheel? by edk7, on Flickr

6/27/80
Mercury Capri First Day - Toronto, Ontario 1980 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/68
Guelph Ontario 1968 - Auto-Union DKW tearing up autocross track by edk7, on Flickr

7/73
White River, Ontario - "The Coldest Spot in Canada 72 below Zero" by RichardBH, on Flickr

7/5/80
gm_08723 Yonge Street at Queen St., Toronto 1980 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/63
1957 Ferrari Testa Rosa sports racing car - Mosport Park, Bowmanville, Ontario, 1963 - by edk7, on Flickr

2/70
Used Car Lot - Toronto, Ontario 1970 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr

9/71
Graham Hill - 1971 Canadian GP by Waddellz, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/63
Comstock Ford Falcon racing car - Mosport Park, Bowmanville, Ontario, 1963 by edk7, on Flickr

10/79
Bay St Condo - Toronto, Ontario 1979 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr

9/83
Downtown Hamilton - Hamilton, Ontario 1983 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/56
Scarborough Police Accident Squad 1956 by pjs_deceased, on Flickr

5/79
Car On Yorkville - Toronto, Ontario 1979 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr

College Copy - Toronto, Ontario, April 1981 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/63
'Honest Ed' sports racing car - Mosport Park, Bowmanville, Ontario, 1963 by edk7, on Flickr
Off the track with overheated motor - Mosport Park, Bowmanville, Ontario, 1963 by edk7, on Flickr

11/6/66
Somewhere in rural Ontario 1966 - University of Toronto Engineering Car Rally - Riley 1.5 saloon by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 Pontiac Laurentian by Raymondx1, on Flickr

5/10/68
19680510 31 TTC 4729 4712 Bloor St. near Indian Grove by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

7/69
Ontario Guelph autocross 1969 Ford Anglia by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966
Chippewa Park, campground by City of Thunder Bay Archives, on Flickr
Chippewa Park, Campground by City of Thunder Bay Archives, on Flickr

1972
Man mowing grass, International Friendship Gardens by City of Thunder Bay Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955
Port Arthur Fire Department Rescue Unit Truck by City of Thunder Bay Archives, on Flickr

6/16/61
Toronto 1961 - Maple Leaf Stadium, Corvette, Buick.. by edk7, on Flickr

1969
Christmas Tree - Step 5, Stand back and admire your work by City of Thunder Bay Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/22/62
Mosport 1962 - Masten Gregory Lotus 19 by edk7, on Flickr

9/63
Porsche-powered racing car - Mosport Park Ontario 1963 by edk7, on Flickr

6/6/64
Scan Car 66 Anx2 Q90 1300w by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/66 - the pliers are still around at least...
Toronto North York 1966 - 1961 Morris 850 with blown engine, hidden amid mother's flowering Cosmos. by edk7, on Flickr
Toronto North York 1966 - 1961 Morris 850 blown engine, cracked piston, gouged cylinder, no money, can't fix. by edk7, on Flickr

11/6/66
Toronto - University of Toronto front campus - 4th Annual Engineering Car Rally start 1966. by edk7, on Flickr

7/67
Toronto North York 1967 - Sunbeam Alpine engine removal by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/67
Toronto North York 1967 - Sunbeam Alpine, Fords, 'Wartime' houses. by edk7, on Flickr
Mosport Ontario 1967 - MG-TA. by edk7, on Flickr

9/67
Mosport Park Ontario 1967 - open-wheel race car - MG, Castrol, Player's Filter billboards. by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/67
Mosport Park Ontario 1967 - Team Lotus open wheel race car. by edk7, on Flickr
Mosport Park Ontario 1967 - open-wheel race car off-track. by edk7, on Flickr
Mosport Park Ontario 1967 - McLaren #19 open wheel race car. by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/23/67
_DSC6132 C161 Anx2 1300w Q90 by edk7, on Flickr
Mosport Park Ontario 1967 - McLaren Can-Am car in pit area. by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/68
Guelph Ontario 1968 - Auto-Union DKW tearing up autocross track by edk7, on Flickr
Guelph Ontario 1968 - Plymouth Valiant tearing up autocross track by edk7, on Flickr
Guelph Ontario 1968 - Toyota Corolla tearing up autocross track by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/69
Toronto Weston 1969 - Practical Steve fixing Morris Oxford 'Shooting Break' by edk7, on Flickr


























396 sedan...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/72
Welcome to Sunshine State (?!) by moacirdsp, on Flickr
First Car Breakdown by moacirdsp, on Flickr

5/1/91
Tbilisi, Georgia by claudio66, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
Downtown by moacirdsp, on Flickr

1992
1991 Eagle Talon Turbo by moacirdsp, on Flickr
1991 Eagle Talon Turbo by moacirdsp, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978
Snow by moacirdsp, on Flickr

1986
My First Car - 1986 Honda CRXsi by xpkranger, on Flickr

9/90
Tbilisi 1990 by mariorei, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/28/75
Our Wedding - Jim's Car - 1970 Buick Skylark by Old Shoe Woman, on Flickr

Folklorist Dennis Coelho Photographs, 1977 by Valdosta State University Archives, on Flickr

19870422 03 Atlanta, GA by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/82
Roy's Used Cars, Macon by Nick_Fisher, on Flickr
roys by FordTorino73, on Flickr

1990 - same red CRX as above
Wrecked - my 1986 Honda CRXsi by xpkranger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

South of the Border - South of the Border, South Carolina by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
Empress Motel - Allendale, South Carolina by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr
The Heart of Columbia Motel and Sportsman Restaurant - Columbia, South Carolina by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Used to go to Sumter every single day
Sumter, South Carolina 1955? by fossilmike, on Flickr

12/70
Easley Christmas Parade, 1970: Cheerleaders by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Easley Christmas Parade, 1970: West End Cheerleaders by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 - Easley, SC
Easley Jaycees by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Easley Jaycees by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr

Downtown Easley by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Downtown Easley by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Downtown Easley by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Downtown Easley by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New railroad crossing opened - Main Street Easley by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Downtown Easley by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Easley Christmas Parade by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lake and Sam Williams Distributors by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Eva Higgins and children by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Bookmobile by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mary Aiken with patrons by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Aerial Photo of Downtown Easley by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Tri-County Technical College by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Easley, Main St. by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Mrs. Higgins with patrons by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Easley Fire Department by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1925
Pickens County Fair winner by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr

1938
Main Street, Easley by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962
Townsend Pontiac-Cadillac by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Townsend Pontiac-Cadillac by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Townsend Pontiac-Cadillac by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Luke's Taxi on Pendleton St. by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Southern Bell Telephone by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr

Still educating today
Forest Acres Elementary School by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1930
YMCA Bus by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr

Looks much different, but still there
Easley YMCA by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr

JR953 by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

roll 02-09 by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr

4/45
Clemson cadets at station for F. D. R. Funeral train by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr

roll 08-12 by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

roll 16-07 by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr

Still healing people today
Cannon Memorial Hospital by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr

Hinkle Jeep by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1920
County Court House by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr

1924
First Pickens County poultry shipment by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr

Mrs. Eva Higgins and the second county bookmobile by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Home Building & Loan by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Mayfair Mills loading dock by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr
Volkswagen- ""For Pickens Sake-Vote Yes" by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/21/68
D.M. Hayes and R. I. Hood by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr

6/25/69
Mayfair Mills company barbecue by Pickens County Library System, on Flickr

1971
Road Accident (1971) by Hunter-Desportes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/70
Thunder Live at Trotter's Barn (1970) by Hunter-Desportes, on Flickr

Franklinton, North Carolina, 1975 by AL904, on Flickr
Franklinton, North Carolina, 1975 by AL904, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/14/61
Bodie Island lighthouse, 1961 by lreed76, on Flickr

Line of abandoned cars on Cape Lookout, with lighthouse in background,1974 by lreed76, on Flickr
Standing by some abandoned cars on Cape Lookout, 1974 by lreed76, on Flickr

10/88
Lois's Celica parked along beach at Ocracoke Island, Cape Hatteras National Seashore by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19761009 10 Southern Rwy. Marshall, NC by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

10/9/83
Pit Road by blazer8696, on Flickr

1/87
traffic no go in the snow by DebDubya, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Horseshoe Bay, TX - 1952









Woolwich, ME - 1978+









Miami, 80s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1949









Warren, OH - 50s









Eugene, OR - 1957 (Plymouth Special Deluxe like mine )


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Toronto, 1966









1980


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

CA









Carondelet Street, New Orleans - 1962









Daytona Beach, 1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Canberra, AU - 1960









Kenosha, WI - 70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Essex, VT - 1965 - wonder if that's my Buick...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

CA, 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1951









CA, 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Las Vegas, 50s









Santa Monica, 50s









Richmond, VA - 50s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New Orleans, 1948









Boston, 40s









Glendora, CA - 1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Aurora, NC - 1966

















Chicago, 1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Port Arthur, TX - 1952









Costa Mesa, CA - 1965









Burlington, VT - 1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Eugene, OR - 1957









Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais, Brazil - 1965









State College, PA - 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fairbanks, AK - 1950









Everett, MA - 1967









Los Angeles, 1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Burlington, VT - 1965

















Greenville, NC - 1966









LaGrange, IL - 1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

San Fran, 1969









San Fran, 1970









Palestine, TX - 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Thornton, CO - 1960s

















Palestine, TX - 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Port Arthur, TX - 1950s

















Juneau, AK - 1950s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Virginia, 1959









Tokyo, 1971









Tokyo, 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Las Vegas, 1950s









Greenville, NC - 1960









San Fran, 1966


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Burlington, VT - 1965

















Chicago, 1970









Joliet, IL - 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1957









Washington, DC - 1960s









Montclair, NJ - 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Greenville, NC - 1964

















Santa Fe, NM - 1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 1941

















Seattle, 1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oakland, CA - 1959









Denver, 1960s









San Fran, 1982


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

60s European Cars at the Chicago Motor Show

Williston, VT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

European Racing 1968-70 (Album of 93 Photos)

6/81
00 Roger Laperle 38 Richard Pinkham Riverside Speedway June 28 1991 by Glenn Courtney, on Flickr
20111016-8 Mike Berry Riverside Speedway NS June 28 1981.jpg by Glenn Courtney, on Flickr
20111016-16 Stub Fadden Riverside Speedway NS June 28 1981.jpg by Glenn Courtney, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19690830 05 Newark (Ohio) Bus LInes by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

1974
Maryland Fried Chicken by thisisrobert, on Flickr

Clipper Mill, Ohio by Patja, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

#522 1966 Hawaii Honolulu (woman in car smoking) by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
#500 1966 Hawaii bus tour. Soto Mission of Hawaii, Honolulu. Zen Buddhist temple by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
#521 1966 Hawaii Pier 8 and cruiseship Oriana by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

#359 1966 California Mission - San Juan Bautista by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
#518 1966 Hawaii Honolulu Hilton Hawaiian Village by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
#477 1966 San Francisco Fisherman's Wharf by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

#459 1966 California Butterfly Parade by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
Model Cars, Marion Shopping Centre, South Australia c 1977 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
Model Cars, Marion Shopping Centre, South Australia c 1977 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
Model Cars, Marion Shopping Centre, South Australia c 1977 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A father and his son, Repairing a Model Car, Marion Shopping Centre, SA c 1977 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
Model Cars, Marion Shopping Centre, South Australia c 1977 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
Model Car Racing, Marion Shopping Centre, South Australia c 1977 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Fiji Slide 555 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
#16 1966 in Port (somewhere) possibly Gibraltar by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
#25 1966 Port Suez by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Holland slide 98 Utrecht street traffic by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1966 Holland slide 147 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1966 Holland slide 201 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Holland slide 219 Delft University of Technology by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1966 Holland slide 218 Delft University of Technology by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1966 Holland slide 221 Delft University of Technology by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1966 Holland slide 256 Delft by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

#183 1966 Automobile Suspension testing USA by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1966 USA Automobile Stability Control Research - Car by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1966 USA Automative Research, stability control by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1966 Delft Slide 260 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Holland slide 245 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1966 delft Holland slide 257 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1966 Holland slide 214 Madurodam-Vredespaleis by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Slide 299 Continental Trailways Bus: Rest stop, en route New York to Chicago by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
Joe Mackie’s Star Broiler Restaurant in Winnemucca Nevada 1966 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1966 July, Chicago, Holloway House Cafeteria Slide 303 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

#354 1966 Big Sur CA by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
#331 1966 California Seventeen Mile Drive village by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
#470 1966 California Pacific Grove by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

#377 1966 California The Naval Post Graduate Institute by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1966 California Slide 366 Carmel by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
#482 1966 San Francisco California parking lot by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966 Sydney Slide 558 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
New Zealand cars 1960s by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
State Theatre and Gloucester Arcade, Christchurch NZ c 1970s 1976 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Caravan Holiday South Australia 1960s by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
c1960s Hillman and caravan by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
c 1964 Mum, Brian & the Hillman, York Peninsla by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

c1969 How many kids does it take to barbecue a sausage? by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1980 Valiant and Caravan (with Hannie) by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1977 Mildura, Dad's Old Chrysler Valiant VJ Ranger & Telstar Caravan by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jan 1977 Valiant by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
Renmark Caravan Park Easter 1977 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
Valiant and Caravan ready to go by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
c1980s The Big Rocking Horse Gumeracha by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

c 1973 Folk Fair, South Australia by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
c1973 Mine by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
c1973 Walhalla Ampol Station, Gippsland, Victoria, Australia by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

c 1972 Another family camping trip with the Rock Gem and Mineral Club by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
#34 1972 Copley, South Australia by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1976 "Mister Softee" Ice Cream Truck by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mum takes the Fishwick&Sons Bus, UK 1976 by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1976 Newport Pagnell, View from 75 High Street, corner Union street (left) Milton Keynes by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1976 High Street, Newport Pagnell, Milton Keynes by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978 Parade in Clare, South Australia by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1992 Berlin Buildings: Akademie Buchhandlang QV Leibniz, and Trabant Cars by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr
1992 Berlin Wall by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Colorado, 1958









6/71
Silver Plume, Colorado - 1971 by sjb4photos, on Flickr

6/82
Honda XL500R & Colorado River by oldmantravels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Holland, 1987

















9/29/91...
Wehl by cabsaab900, on Flickr
Wehl by cabsaab900, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1987 - Almost drooling...
8706-039 Holland-on-sea by Viv Marsh, on Flickr

5/90
1990 Porsche Spexter (Spex Design, Canada) by Skitmeister, on Flickr

10/90 - nice grille on that mk1 Cabriolet...looks like a US mk1 Jetta front - Entire Album
1986 Chevrolet Corvette C4 + 70s & 80s nostalgia by Skitmeister, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/75
Lincoln Castle Car Deck by berisfordjones, on Flickr

3/78 - Amsterdam









6/92
1992 Fiat 126 BIS Pop 2000 by Skitmeister, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1990
Amsterdam 3 by Dazjet n family, on Flickr

6/92
Star Twin Lovel F-20 by Skitmeister, on Flickr
Rover Mini Cabriolet by Skitmeister, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Near Herkingen (NL) december 1986 by Mundus Gregorius, on Flickr

5/92
Double-headed Mercedes-Benz 190 by Skitmeister, on Flickr

5/17/92
Brielle by cabsaab900, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/86









1988









Munich July 1989 by DavideLevine, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW's and Audis in the Legoland Parking Lot, 2/88

3/85
00863_s_9acq2qfsm0464 by Hank02205, on Flickr

5/20/85
Munich, 1985 by pnther60, on Flickr

10/8/90
Ludwigskirche by markrose3, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/22/80
Isetta BMW Museum 1980 by D70, on Flickr

8/85
Bob Spalding F1 Powerboat World Series. 1985 London GP. Victoria Docks. by Antsphoto, on Flickr

19860400S-22 Rothenbach, Bavaria on the way from Munich to Zurich Apr 1986 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hamburg St. Georg 1978-04 by MyDuc612, on Flickr

1984
Hamburg traffic by Ian D Nolan, on Flickr

7/85
Hamburg_1985_0002 by PaulTrum, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981_Hamburg_009 by MyDuc612, on Flickr

1/9/82
Fuhlsbüttler Straße by ceiling, on Flickr
Schwalbenstr. (vor der Brücke) by ceiling, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

poeseldorf06 frame house · 1979 by MyDuc612, on Flickr
poeseldorf07 frame house · 1979 by MyDuc612, on Flickr
poeseldorf04 · 1979 by MyDuc612, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1984 - The '82 Scirocco dropped off in 1998 according to the DVLA
GB London 1984 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

1984
Lauenburg Elbe by vetaturfumare, on Flickr

8705-015 Scirocco by Viv Marsh, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*Car Racing Album of 1,060 photos with E30, VW/Audi, Sierra, Porsche, Japanese, LeMans (TCL hated car and the series), etc *

1977
Br3-8-017 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

1981
My Cars by CaliRobb, on Flickr

9/92


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pennsylvania Monument, Gettysburg, July 4, 1957 by lreed76, on Flickr

1969
356 by patrickjoust, on Flickr

19730400 10 Saxonburg, Pennsylvania by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ronald Owen Edwards & Emmett Williams, El Paso Texas Police 1962 by Patti'sTom, on Flickr
19671111 17 JTC 740 Johnstown, PA by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
Lake Meadows Shopping Center On Chicago's South Side Which Is Frequented By Blacks, 06/1973 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Burger Chef in Killeen Texas, 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr

6/69
Battleship Texas 1969 by okchomeseller, on Flickr

Old Car Abandoned on a Ranch near Leakey, Texas, and San Antonio 12/1973 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/3/56
BX Service Station by army.arch, on Flickr

1961 - Denton, TX









1/6/77
Texas State Capitol Original by daniel.lilienkamp, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New Mexico

7/56









7/26/56









1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New Mexico










1970









1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/27/72









7/72


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

AZ/Mexican border, 1974









1977









Chinle, AZ - 1980


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/17/55
Campsite with Esso station at Mount Bromley, Vermont, 1955 by lreed76, on Flickr

7/57
Mountain in New Hampshire, 1957 by lreed76, on Flickr

9/59
New Hampshire Highway Hotel - Concord, New Hampshire by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/65
020365 10 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

2/26/71
Bromley Ski Lodge and the Proposal by pcurto, on Flickr

19900817 01 CLP Rutland, VT by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

University of Oregon vehicle in the Central Oregon (USA) high desert, 1966 by gbaku, on Flickr

1977
Archaeology crew ready to go, but truck not cooperating, Camp Hancock, Oregon (USA) by gbaku, on Flickr

2/92
Miata in the Snow by Ray Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/13/61
Oregon Inlet ferry (later replaced by Oregon Inlet Bridge), 1961 by lreed76, on Flickr

1966
Prehistoric obsidian quarry south of Riley, Oregon (USA), 1966 by gbaku, on Flickr

7/91


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Willys Jeep in Elk Camp ca 1955 Oregon by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

1949 Cadillac Stuck in Snow on Santiam Pass, Oregon - 1959 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

10/84
Washington National Airport 1984 by @ddimick, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/57
Washington - British Embassy by roger4336, on Flickr

6/57
Washington - Jim Fox and Friends (1957) by roger4336, on Flickr

4/78
Pike Place Market - Seattle, Washington by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vintage photo scans (Album of 85 Photos)

9/61
Washington National Airport Sept 1961 a by Engine Shed, on Flickr

Washington DC ~ November 65 by Steve N London, on Flickr

5/24/81
gm_17422 Olympia Washington House and Cars 1981 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

On Highway 152 in California 29 Dec 1962 by Lance & Cromwell, on Flickr

1978
Montana by chuck.taylor, on Flickr

Blue Goose Saloon Trusses, Gardiner, Montana by Craig Van Bockel, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> 5/24/81
> gm_17422 Olympia Washington House and Cars 1981 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


Love all the Concord content on this page. Plus all the Gremlins!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Love all the Concord content on this page. Plus all the Gremlins!


I'd suspect that the Concord has rust under that vinyl top by now...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> I'd suspect that the Concord has rust under that vinyl top by now...


I'm sure it went to that great place in the sky back in 1991...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> I'm sure it went to that great place in the sky back in 1991...


Wouldn't be surprising, unfortunately.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Wouldn't be surprising, unfortunately.


The last Concord I saw was my '78...and that went away in 2003.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> The last Concord I saw was my '78...and that went away in 2003.


The last AMC product I owned was my 1981 Cherokee that I was forced to sell...I think I heard that they crushed it.

My own "vintage" photo with my Probe GT, circa 1993:
1993 Ford Probe GT by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm sure you wish you still had that one. 

You know, I've been AMC-less for too long, I need to fix that. Maybe I'll look for a Marlin...still have a factory 4-bbl intake for the 327.

Might as well give up on finding another Rebel.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> I'm sure you wish you still had that one.
> 
> You know, I've been AMC-less for too long, I need to fix that. Maybe I'll look for a Marlin...still have a factory 4-bbl intake for the 327.
> 
> Might as well give up on finding another Rebel.


I do, but the storage lot I had it in was closing, I had 2 cars in it, and I lived about 15 hours away, so I sold it to an "enthusiast". 

I wouldn't mind having a 74+ Matador coupe or a Javelin.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> I do, but the storage lot I had it in was closing, I had 2 cars in it, and I lived about 15 hours away, so I sold it to an "enthusiast".
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a 74+ Matador coupe or a Javelin.


It's amazing how little money those Matadors fetch...the only new car by any American manufacturer in 1974.

I could go for a pre-'74 facelifted Ambassador coupe as well.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> It's amazing how little money those Matadors fetch...the only new car by any American manufacturer in 1974.
> 
> I could go for a pre-'74 facelifted Ambassador coupe as well.


I've searched craigslist for Gremlins and Pacers before. I know next to nothing about AMC's, though. The 60s ones (except the AMX) don't really do much for me.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> I've searched craigslist for Gremlins and Pacers before. I know next to nothing about AMC's, though. The 60s ones (except the AMX) don't really do much for me.


I've never owned a Gremlin or a Pacer. In my opinion, AMC's golden years were the late 60ies, early 70ies.

But then there were the fintail Ramblers, some might ever say the heckflosse was based on the Rambler.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> I've never owned a Gremlin or a Pacer. In my opinion, AMC's golden years were the late 60ies, early 70ies.
> 
> But then there were the fintail Ramblers, some might ever say the heckflosse was based on the Rambler.


There's a pink one of those in a junkyard near me. I could probably buy it if I wanted it, and they're decent looking to me.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> There's a pink one of those in a junkyard near me. I could probably buy it if I wanted it, and they're decent looking to me.


I've always liked them, and they have a nicely laid-out dash...and in my eyes, the wagon looks even nicer than the sedan.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> I've always liked them, and they have a nicely laid-out dash...and in my eyes, the wagon looks even nicer than the sedan.


They both look alright to me. A lot of the custom ones I've seen are nice. 

Feedback in this thread is always nice :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks! I need to post more pictures in this thread... 

Who could forget Prague 1968:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Wenceslas Square.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> Wenceslas Square.


I looked at that photo and didn't see your caption. I immediately thought to myself, I know this place. It looked this way when I was there in 1973.


----------



## 3tx9340 (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> I looked at that photo and didn't see your caption. I immediately thought to myself, I know this place. It looked this way when I was there in 1973.


Yeah, this is in 1968, right after the Soviets cleared it of protesters.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Just posting while I watch the Youth Olympics...

8/10/68
20060128 16 LaSalle & Michigan South Bend flashback by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

Oklahoma - Lawton - Village Green - Barbara - October 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr

Lived in Lawton twice
Oklahoma - Lawton - May 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oklahoma - Will Rogers World Airport - My mother arrives - 13 November 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Oklahoma - Mt. Scott - Wichita Wildlife Refuge - My mother and baby Kim Nagy - November 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr

Worked on base at Fort Sill while I was there
Oklahoma - Ft. Sill Museum - December 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oklahoma - Wichita Wildlife Refuge - The Holy City of the Wichitas" - Phyllis Robinson - March 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Oklahoma - Ft. Sill - Old Corral - My mother - March 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Oklahoma - Red Rock Canyon - My mother - March 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oklahoma - Altus AFB - C5-A - May 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Colorado - Highway 285 - 27 May 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Oklahoma - Lawton - City Hall - May 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oklahoma - Lawton - Armed Forces Day - 20 May 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Colorado - Trout Creek Pass Elevation: 9,346' - 28 May 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Colorado - United States Air Force Academy - 28 May 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New Mexico - Capulin Mountain - 29 May 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
New Mexico - Capulin Mountain - 29 May 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
New Mexico - Capulin Mountian - Barbara - 29 May 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New Mexico - Carlsbad Caverns - July 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Colorado - Loveland Pass - August 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Colorado - Lunch Break - August 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/21/61
1959 Chev Leawood Kansas Police Car by KurtClark, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kansas - Ft. Leavenworth - 246 Hancock - Jessica & Jeb - September 1980 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Kansas - Kansas City - Chiefs Football - September 1980 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Kansas - Ft. Leavenworth - 246 Hancock - Jeb and my new LeCar - September 1980 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kansas - Ft. Leavenworth - CGSC - Jim Newell's Promotion Party - October 1980 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Kansas - Kansas City - November 1980 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Kansas - Kansas City - Country Club Plaza - December 1980 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oklahoma - Lawton - 5112 NW Liberty - Jessica - January 1975 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Oklahoma - Lawton - 5112 NW Liberty - John & Jessica playing in the rain - June 1975 by Ladycliff, on Flickr

The name is X. 
Kansas - Ft. Leavenworth - CGSC - Jessica & Jeb - Palm Sunday April 1981 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Found more photos of that E12 (I think?) if wanted

Wyoming - Yellowstone National Park - Money Geyser Basin - June 1975 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Wyoming - Yellowstone National Park - Old Faithful Lodge - June 1975 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Wyoming - Yellowstone National Park - Old Faithful Lodge - Jessica and my mother - June 1975 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wyoming - Grand Teton National Park - June 1975 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Idaho - Boise - Phyllis & Max Robinson's - June 1975 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Oklahoma - Lawton - 5112 NW Liberty - Jessica - July 1975 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Arizona - Grand Canyon - El Tovar - We spent the night here - May 1976 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Canada - Calgary - May 1976 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Oklahoma - 1362 Lee Road - Ft. Sill - Back to Denver for the Lloyd's - August 1977 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Indiana - Sullivan County Fair - Tractor Pull - August 1981 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Indiana - Sullivan County Fair - Tractor Pull - August 1981 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Indiana - Sullivan County Fair - Tractor Pull - August 1981 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Indiana - Indianapolis - Indianapolis Speedway - Bump Day - 1982 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Indiana - Indianapolis - Indianapolis Speedway - Bump Day - May 1982 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Indiana - Indianapolis - Indianapolis Speedway - Bump Day - May 1982 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> 1925: A dog sits atop a vehicle belonging to the Birger Gang of southern Illinois, ca.1920s. Guns and weapons are leaning against the side of the car. The Birger and Shelton gangs were rival bootlegging gangs that operated in souther Illinois. (Photo by Chicago History Museum/Getty Images)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Indiana - Terre Haute - RR 21 Box 443 - Jack & Jeb - May 1983 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Florida - Disney World - 1 August 1983 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Indiana - Terre Haute - RR 21 box 443 - Bringing home the Christmas Tree - December 1983 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Indiana - Terre Haute - RR 21 Box 443 - Our New VW Vanagon - April 1984 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Indiana - Indianapolis Speedway Museum - April 1984 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Indiana - Indianapolis Speedway Museum - Johnny - April 1984 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Indiana - Indianapolis Speedway Museum - April 1984 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Indiana - Indianapolis Speedway Museum - April 1984 by Ladycliff, on Flickr

Just happens to be the one the Indy Fiero paced 
Indiana - Indianapolis Speedway Museum - April 1984 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> Hartung's began as a locksmith and gunsmith business by Gottfried Hartung in 1888. This photo by G.D. Fronabarger shows a later building, built in 1900, that was taken during the Cape Girardeau Sesquicentennial celebration in 1956.
> 
> Gottfried Hartung's son, William C. Hartung, owned the locksmith shop located at 600 Broadway until it moved to 240 N. Frederick St. in February 1965.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Indy Fiero in the parking lot...
Indiana - Indianapolis Speedway Tour - April 1984 by Ladycliff, on Flickr

North Dakota - Badlands - Jessica & Jeb ("For Dad in Korea") - 7 July 1984 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Montana - Glacier National Park - July 1984 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Indiana - Vincennes - Indiana State Police Respect for Law Camp - August 1984 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Colorado - Loveland Pass - Eisenhower Tunnel - March 1983 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
New York - Bohemia - Connetquot High School - June 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Florida - Kennedy Space Center - 12 July 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Schleswig - August 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr

Same US spec Vanagon
Denmark - On the Ferry from Nyborg to Halskov - August 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Switzerland - Oberalp Pass - September 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Vaihingen - Patch Barracks - The Yancey's leaving for the States - September 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Bad Cannstatt - Oktober Fest - Barbara & Jessica - 5 October 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany - Bad Cannstatt - Oktober Fest - Jessica - 5 October 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Vaihingen - Patch Barracks - Bldg 2401 - A very dirty…BUT fantastic Audi GT - November 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Vaihingen - Patch Barracks - Barbara's New Audi - 8 February 1986 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany - Maulbronn - May 1986 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Maulbronn - May 1986 by Ladycliff, on Flickr

Because big slide 
West Germany - Bad Cannstatt - Spring Fest - Jessica & Jeb - 10 May 1986 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany - Grafenwöhr - John's - May 1969 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Rothenburg ob der Tauber - The Tower we climbed - 8 June 1969 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Kitzingen - Larson Barracks - Barbara - Change of Command - 1 July 1969 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany - Kitzingen - Marshall Heights - Jeannette Bech Hussarungsri (Jr. H.S. Friend) - July 1969 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Berchtesgaden - Hotel Gen. Walker - January 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Berchtesgaden - My mother & John Leaving the Gen Walker Hotel - January 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Austria - Innsbruck - Barbara - January 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Austria - Innsbruck - January 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Berlin - February 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany - Kitzingen - Kitzingen Bahnhof - 8" on Flatbeds heading for Grafenwoehr - May 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Grafenwoehr - Roger Thompson - May 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Murnau - Barbara & the Opal GT - April 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Netherlands - Amsterdam - Barbara (John's Alfa Romeo 1750 GT Veloce with a 2000 cc engine for racing) & Denise Dotsey - May 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Schwarzwald - Phyllis Robinson & Denise Dotsey - May 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Stadt Schwarzach - Our Alfa at the Dotsey's - May 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Border Crossing to Austria Barbara looking puzzled June 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Austria - Dave & Jill Wigg at the Border Crossing - June 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Majorca - Can Pistilla - Barbara, John & Dave Wigg at our hotel in our red plastic car - June 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany - Kitzingen - Lang am Markt - July 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Crailsheim - McKee Barracks - Bldg 211 B7 - View from our Temporary Quarters - November 1977 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Wertheim - John on the train between Bremmerhaven & Crailsheim - November 1977 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany - Crailsheim - McKee Barracks - The coal trucks would come to deliver coal which is how the quarters were heated. As long as the fires were stoked, we had heat and hot water. - January 1978 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Iphofen - Gasthaus Goldenes Kreuz - April 1978 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Weest Germany - Rothenburg ob der Tauber - June 1978 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany - Berchtesgaden - Morning - July 1978 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Austria - Salzburg - July 1978 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Crailsheim - Nikolaus - 23 December 1978 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany - Crailsehim - Grosso-Markt - May 1979 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Crailsheim - Grosso-Markt - May 1979 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Langenburg - Syl & Big Daddy - June 1979 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany - Dinkelsbühl - June 1979 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Dinkelsbühl - June 1979 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Crailseheim - August 1979 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany - Crailsheim - August 1979 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Crailsheim - August 1979 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Crailsheim - The beautiful top to the Rathaus Tower waiting to be lifted into place - September 1979 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany - Rothenburg ob der Tauber - Weihnachtsmarkt - December 1979 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
France - Strasbourg - Cathédrale Notre Dame de Strasbourg - 8 March 1980 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Rothenburg ob der Tauber - Road Post Cleaner - March 1980 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Germany - Kitzingen - Marshall Heights - Our Old Quarters - March 1980 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Autobahn - May 1980 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
West Germany - Bremmerhaven - Bringing the BMW to Bremmerhaven to be shipped back to the States - May 1980 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hong Kong - Connaught Road - June 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Hong Kong - Leaving - 24 June 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Hong Kong - Leaving - 24 June 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Korea - Panmunjom - Leaving Observation Post #5 - 15 April 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Korea - Seoul - New Apartments - 23 April 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Korea - Seoul - 24 April 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Korea - Seoul - 24 April 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Korea - Seoul - Fancy Seat Covers - 24 April 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Korea - Seoul - Kimpo (now Gimpo) International Airport - 27 April 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/61
Linda Hall Library 1961 by stevel504, on Flickr

3/64
Aztec Theater in Shawnee KS (1) 1964 by stevel504, on Flickr

Car 47 Where Are You by stevel504, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kansas City Trailblazers by stevel504, on Flickr
19690828 33 Cooperative Transit Co., Wheeling, WV by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

5/78
Twin Branch, WV post office by PMCC Post Office Photos, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/7/64
Rental Willys Jeep DJ-3A Honolulu 1964 by D70, on Flickr

8/74...
Old clung by sofarsocute '♩NO fave n Run', on Flickr

6/90
Bomba Shack, Tortola BVI by DebDubya, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

On H-1 (or Lunalilo) freeway looking west toward downtown Honolulu. Tallest building is new "town house," October 1973 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr
On H-1 (or Lunalilo) freeway looking west toward downtown Honolulu. Tallest building is new "town house," October 1973 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr

12/31/73
The Janion Building, Store St, Victoria, BC by R R Horne, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975
72-336 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

3/85
Proper Placement of Wasters ( 3 of 4 ) by elston, on Flickr

3/1/86
19860301 02 North Riverside Mall Parking Lot by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/9/67
19670409 843 Belden St. @ Clark St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19670409 861 CTA Wilson Ave. shop by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

4/12/68
19680412 21 counterweight on Chicago River bridge by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19680412 01 1st National Bank @ Monroe & Dearborn Sts. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19680428 05 South Suburban Safeway Lines Bus Michigan Ave. @ Madison St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19680517 01 Van Buren St. @ Wacker Drive by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19780500 08 Printing House Row by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19820700 10 McDonalds at 49th St. & Cicero Ave. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19830403 01 Wrigley Field by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I really like all the pre-computer sign lettering.
Now, everything seems rather cold because it is perfect.

^
The McDonalds picture above with the white Firebird.
I remember when I first saw that gen (as a young kid) - both a Camaro and Firebird side by side at a McDonalds.
They looked TINY.
It's easy to forget that in the early 80s, people were still driving 70s tanks.
Wow- brings back memories.
Makes me want some frozen custard.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

These photos are great. Keep it up:thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> I really like all the pre-computer sign lettering.
> Now, everything seems rather cold because it is perfect.
> 
> ^
> ...


I agree, the new compact cars back then were a definite departure. The number of land yachts I saw (other than the one in my own driveway) almost completely diminished by the mid 80's. Vintage signs are cool...maybe I should post some more. Also THANKS for the feedback. 



KeiCar said:


> These photos are great. Keep it up:thumbup:


LOVE the feedback, and I'm glad you're enjoying.

Some more photos from the 1985Jetta family:
1965 Volkswagen Beetle by FordTorino73, on Flickr
1968-69 by FordTorino73, on Flickr
July 1988 by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oil Derrick beside Restaurant and Used Car Lot, 06/1972 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr

Actually saw the B11 Sentra coupe that runs around here today
West Parking Lot_1980s by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

2/6/90
METRO-NORTH/CALIFORNIA CARS--8326 lv White Plains OB, with "2RXK802" in the parking lot by milantram, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/59
ENGG from NW Parking_9-1959 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

10/68
SW From EAB Roof_10-68_110 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

Peter Kiewit Conference Center 1980 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/59
MBSC Construction_Patio from S_1959 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

1980
HPER_New_01 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr
HPER_New_02 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971
Parking Study 71_Elmwood_01 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

4/79
Parking S of ASH_4-1979_01 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr
Parking S of ASH_4-1979_02 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960
West Lot from ENGG_Early 60s by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

1971
Parking Study 71_Elmwood_02 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr
Parking Study 71_Elmwood_04 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Late 40s
Arriving Students_East of ASH WWII by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

1971
Parking Study 71_Elmwood_03 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

1980
HPER Construction Looking NE by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/52
Parade_Armed Forces Salute_52-53 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

CPACS Construction_1959 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

1960
Hot Damn Sig-Ep Man_Homecoming by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/51
Ma-ie Day_Ed. for Peace Float_5-11-1951 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

1964+
Teke Pledge Bird_60s by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

Lambda Chi Alpha Filling a Bug_02 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1953
1953 Ma-ie Day Candidates by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

1960s
Ma-ie Day Parade_Staging Area_60s by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

Maverick Club Car Raffle_1977 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/56
Chi O_1st Place Ma-ie Float_1956 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

4/68
Rolls_03 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr
Rolls_01 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr
Rolls_04 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/46
Couple E of ASH_1946 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

9/54
Courthouse Pep Rally_02_1954 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

OU Students Honor Bail_King Aksarben_1955 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/55
Tangerine Bowl 1955-28 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr
Tangerine Bowl 1955-51 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr
Tangerine Bowl 1955-61 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Downtown Omaha_August, 1962_03 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr
Downtown Omaha_August, 1962_05 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr
Downtown Omaha_August, 1962_04 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

250_Car Bash_1968 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

7/27/78
Parking Lot Race by suzqs, on Flickr

9/78
Fall Picnic_1978_02_VB by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Early 70s
Crafts Shop Bilboard by Piedmont Craftsmen : A Fine Craft Guild, on Flickr

4/76
NYC Street by Rossano by BudCat14/Ross, on Flickr

1988
Hickory House Buffet • Raleigh, NC by harrellsign, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/5/75
19750105S-5 Julie, Mary and Tim Leonhardt Monterey, CA c5 Jan 1975 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr

4/9/75
19750409S-9 On to Indiana 9 Apr 1975 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr

1978
CARS TO NEW YORK by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/10/75
19750110S-19 Marie, Lois, Julie Pebble Beach, CA c10 Jan 1975 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr

3/75
19750300tN-19 Mary's Malabu Mar 1975 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr

4/4/75
19750404s-8 Charlie Dolberg Blackwell's Corner, CA 4 Apr 1975 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19750406S-3 New Mexico pit stop 6 Apr 1975 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr

19750411S-1 Welcome to Pennsylvania 11 Apr 1975 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr

19750411S-2 I80 in Pennsylvania 11 Apr 1975 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19750412S-2 Marie, Julie, and Jack Leonhardt Weston, MA 12 Apr 1975 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19750420S-a1 Julie Leonhardt NAS Norfolk, VA c20 Apr 1975 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19750800S-20 Tim Leonhardt and Bridget Norfolk, VA Aug 1975 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19760800S-08 John and Tom Mobley Baltimore, MD Aug 1976 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19770500S-11 Julie Leonhardt Norfolk, VA May 1977 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19770729N-05 Jack and Mary Leonhardt Chatham NY 29 Jul1977 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19780600S-a16 Joan, John, Kate, Tim, Rosie, Mary Baltimore June 1978 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19780600S-c13 Julie and Tim Leonhardt South Carver, MA Jun 1978 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19781111S-09 John Mobley Norfolk, VA 11 Nov 1978 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19790500N-27 Tim (left) playing soccer Norfolk VA May 1979 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19790500N-26 Tim playing soccer Norfolk VA May 1979 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19790613S-24 Train station San Diego, CA 13 Jun 1979 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19790800N-17 NLDP Weston cAug 1979 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19791124S-12 Jim O'Grady Norfolk, VA 24 Nov 1979 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19790615aS-31 Julie Leonhardt Busch Gardens, VA 15 Jun 1979 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19701000S-05 The Suburban Weston, MA Oct 1970 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19701000S-18 Marie Leonhardt Weston, MA Oct 1970 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19710403P-1 Julie and Mary and the new Chev Malabu Pebble Beach, CA 3 Apr 1971 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19710628S-09 Tom and Joan Mobley back to Baltimore 28 Jun 1971 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19720309S-05 Cottages at Bellows AFS Oahu, HI 9 Mar 1972 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19720316N-18 Julie and Dick Leonhardt Bellows AFS Oahu, HI 16 Mar 1972 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19720600S-31 San Francisco Jun 1972 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19720600S-32 San Francisco Jun 1972 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19720600S-a11 CC 523 and 53 San Francisco Jun 1972 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19720600S-d06 Dick Leonhardt Santa Catalina School Monterey, CA Jun 1972 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19720600S-f18b Lois, Julie, Jack Monterey Jun 1972 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19720600S-f16 Marie and Jack Leonhardt Monterey, CA Jun 1972 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19720700S-a07 B-25 at Half Moon Bay, CA Jul 1972 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19721000S-31 Julie Leonhardt Santa Catalina Monterey, CA Oct 1972 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19721000S-32 Julie Leonhardt Santa Catalina Monterey, CA Oct 1972 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19721100S-12 Julie, Mary and Dick Leonhardt Monterey, CA Nov 1972 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19721100S-13 Mary and Julie Leonhardt Monterey, CA Nov 1972 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19721100S-18 Mary and Julie Leonhardt Monterey, CA Nov 1972 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19730400S-13 Mary Leonhardt Monterey, CA Apr 1973 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19730400S-21 Julie Leonhardt Monterey, CA Apr 1973 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr

I like how that LeMans looks like it's lurking...the green matches the plants as well
19730500S-06 Julie Leonhardt, John and Ann Shigeoka Monterey, CA May 1973 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19730700P7-4 Lois Leonhardt Weston, MA Jul 1973 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19730715S-15 Julie Leonhardt and the brand new green machine Monterey, CA c15 Jul 1973 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19740800N-a Julie in Monterey Aug 1974 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> 3/85
> Proper Placement of Wasters ( 3 of 4 ) by elston, on Flickr


Wow- I haven't seen that gen Mazda GLC in decades.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Wow- I haven't seen that gen Mazda GLC in decades.


That's got to be my favorite generation. 

19660700P-1 2nd Lt. Larry Leonhardt USAR and Ruth Cahill Weston Jul 1966 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19670326S-33 Cars Weston 26 Mar 1967 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19740800S-18 Southern Pacific train station Monterey, CA Aug 1974 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19670409FTB-856 The Pontiac from the Fred T Berry DD-858 at berth 131 Newport RI 9 Apr 1967 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19671200S-30 Joan Leonhardt Weston Dec 1967 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19690522P-32 Mary Leonhardt Wahiawa, Oahu, Hawaii 22 May 1969 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19690600P-1 Mary Leonhardt at Logan Boston c Jun 1969 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19690628S-12 Joan and Jack in the lemo Weston 28 Jun 1969 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19690714P-3 Mary Leonhardt Newport Manner Newport RI 14 Jul 1969 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19610700S-4 Dick's Vespa Jul 1961 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19690900S-a6 Mary Leonhardt and her VW Newport RI Sep 1969 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19620500S-13 The new lincoln Weston May 1962 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19620800S-3 Jack Leonhardt's auto Weston Aug 1962 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19630414S-23 Jack Leonhardt Weston 14 Apr 1963 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19640500N-4 Lois and friends getting on school bus Weston, MA May 1964 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19520000PH-142 Oak St., Cochituate, Wayland, MA 1952 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19641126S-6 Mike Schmid, John E Fisher, Dave Pflanz, Dick Leonhardt Heading East 26 Nov 1964 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19650605S-07 Joan, Dick and Marie Leonhardt - outside the field house - Notre Dame 5 Jun 1965 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19550700p-4 Dick Leonhardt Weston, MA cJul 1955 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19560300S-5 Marie's 1952 Ford stationwagon by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19561200S-130 Jack blowing snow Weston c Dec 1956 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19561200S-131 Jack blowing snow Weston c Dec 1956 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19590220S-BW1 The Checker and George Weston Feb 1959 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19800400S-20 Molly Leonhardt Norfolk,VA Apr 1980 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19801200S-16 Exeter Street Boston, MA Dec 1980 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19810700S-22 Mary and Julie Leonhardt West Concord, MA summer 1981 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19820600s-16 Laura, Julie, Molly, Sarah Chatham, NY Jun 1982 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19820900S-4 Molly Leonhardt Westford, MA Sep 1982 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19821030S-11 Larry Leonhardt, Andy Wojcikowski, Julie Leonhardt East Rutherford, NJ 30 Oct 1982 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19821120N-18 Tim, Molly, and Julie Leonhardt Boston, MA 20 Nov 1982 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19821125S-2 Larry Leonhardt Acton, MA 25 Nov 1982 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19830728S-08 Molly and Tim Leonhardt Acton, MA 28 Jul 1983 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19830400S-16 Tim Leonhardt and Sal 'Hobo' Panetta Acton, MA Apr 1983 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19831113S-35 Julie Leonhardt and Kim Panetta Acton, MA 13 Nov 1983 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19850720S-03 Ann, John, Kate, Megan Shigeoka and Tim Leonhardt Snowbird Salt Lake City, UT 20 Jul 1985 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr

TWO Kadetts 
19860400S-10 Kaufbeuren, Germany Apr 1986 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19860400S-a20 Grasse, France Apr 1986 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr

That Nova looks rather out of place...
19870400N-24 1666 Commonwealth Ave (first home in MA) Apr 1987 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr

19870611N-03 Outside the Opera House where Chris McNamara grew up Cork, Ireland by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19880630N-31 French Coast 30 June 1988 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19890100Nbw-03 Kaufbeuren, Germany January 1989 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19890402S-a26 Kowloon Hong Kong 2 Apr 1989 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19900600S-22 Seattle, Washington Jun 1990 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19910913N-13 St Marys, Ontario, Canada 13 Sep 1991 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
19920629N-13 London c29 June 1992 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977/78
PICNIC SUPLIES by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr
AMISTAD TRADING POST by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr
WAR GAS PRICES, LOS ANGELES by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977/78
MISSION DISTRICT, SAN FRANCISCO by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr
MURAL PAINTING, MISSION DISTRICT, SAN FRANCISCO by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr
SAUSALITO, GATE 5 by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978
MURAL PAINTING by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr
LOS ANGELES by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr
TWIN TOWERS AND LIGHT by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Car at the Club by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr
WHITE CAR WITH ROSES by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr
FROZEN CAR by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

CYCLIST by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr
BUILDINGS IN THE BRONX by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr
HARLEM, NYC by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971
Choose a Sign by blazer8696, on Flickr

ALGER, ARGEL by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr
Z SUISSE by GenevaDavid, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/25/58
Sign shop, 1958 by Seattle Municipal Archives, on Flickr

(Bobcat!)
BOWERY / DELANCEY by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr

1985
Lockheed Shopping Center Sign by woodyrr, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Album of 80s CA vanity plates, includes a fair amount of euro cars


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Priscilla Apartments, Edgewater, Miami, 1984 by StevenM_61, on Flickr
Bungalows, Edgewater, Miami, 1984 by StevenM_61, on Flickr
Street Scene, Edgewater, Miami, 1984 by StevenM_61, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Album of IMSA GT and GTP cars, 1987-92

My New 1985 IROC Z28 in 1985 Happy WBT by marrngtn (Manuel), on Flickr
Miami Beach: 1986 by formulanone, on Flickr
1990 Spirit of Miami by formulanone, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/56
1956 Ford Fairlane Town Sedan in Florida by vinnyvrg, on Flickr

Fort Sidney Motor Hotel - Sidney, Nebraska by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

Plymouth Satelite Juni 1990 in Nebraska 209 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/81
Nebraska Cottage by dirksdesigns, on Flickr

9/91
Nebraska, Saline County, District No. 100 (569) by EC Leatherberry, on Flickr

5/9/92
Rest stop in York, Nebraska by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ENGG from NW Parking_9-1959 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

Downtown Omaha_August, 1962_04 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

80 Mirada...nice
Our 1972 Chevy Impala, Wayne 1980 by ali eminov, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SW From EAB Roof_10-68_110 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr
HPER Finished_April_1980 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

2/86
scan_09 by yorklib, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/4/75
Marxhausen Seward Fourth of July Parade Float (left) by mikesylwester, on Flickr

3/31/79
Skelly parking lot. by Spike's Shoes, on Flickr

6/90
GMC Fort Robinson Nebraska Juni 1990 262 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> 7/81
> Nebraska Cottage by dirksdesigns, on Flickr


I hate Illinois Nazis.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/1/56
Parking Next to Quonsets_1956 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

Joslyn Annex South of FH_60s by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

3/90
JW_90-03-14_35mm_02 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yo Teach said:


> I hate Illinois Nazis.


I _think_ I'm understanding what you're saying...?

19690716 10 Fox River Lines bus, Appleton, WI by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
Pershing St Davenport Iowa 1975 by Ref54, on Flickr
19871017 04 LaCrosse, WI by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> I _think_ I'm understanding what you're saying...?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rental Car by moacirdsp, on Flickr

7/76
76MTL3f-19-LindaRodPoseWithGremlin by grogley, on Flickr

7/80
Merc. 49-50-51? by Slider Jake, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yo Teach said:


> blues brothers


Got it now. I haven't seen that in a _long_ time...

7/80
Say "Fifty Seven" by Slider Jake, on Flickr
Love those "Baby Moons" by Slider Jake, on Flickr
We got' em all by Slider Jake, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kiaser~front by Slider Jake, on Flickr
Kiaser~rear by Slider Jake, on Flickr
58 Chevy by Slider Jake, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/74
Ferry Fun 1974 by DewCon, on Flickr

Gangster whitewalls by Slider Jake, on Flickr
Iola car swap by Slider Jake, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Entire set from July 1980

Still together based on the photo description...looks like the O24 brought good luck 
August 22, 1981 by OldOnliner, on Flickr

Feel free to repost it into the DIW thread...1982
Indian ingenuity by the.fixer, on Flickr

1984
Untitled by globalglenn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1939 Talbot Lago - Plymouth Wisconsin - September 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr

What you get in 1967 when you trade a Ducati 100
1967 Wisconsin car by goldenbicep, on Flickr
1967 Wisconsin car2 by goldenbicep, on Flickr

8/14/73
negatives & contact sheets by Mr. Monsoon, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

KOA Campground, Central Utah, 1973 by Photo Dean, on Flickr

5/76
Moqui Trading Post, Roosevelt, Utah 1976 by westkauai, on Flickr

7/89
Wisconsin Central SD45 #6494 & 6559 by emd111, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Union Street Trolley Coach at Union and Jones- 1948, X1701 by SFMTA Photo Archives, on Flickr
some Hollywood freeway by CountyLemonade, on Flickr
Outdoor Shot of Facade of 24th and Utah Garage | May 2, 1969 | M0602_2 by SFMTA Photo Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Outdoor Shot of 5 and 7 Lines Terminal at Ocean Beach | August 10, 1942 | A7290 by SFMTA Photo Archives, on Flickr

2/19/51
Traffic on Market and Powell Streets, 1951- X2616 by SFMTA Photo Archives, on Flickr

Brand new 1969 New Looks ordered by the SFMTA
Outdoor Shot of New GM Motor Coaches Going into Service at City Hall | July 8, 1969 | M0651_1 by SFMTA Photo Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Building now demolished
Bus Stop on Polk Street | June 2, 1972 | M1320_1 by SFMTA Photo Archives, on Flickr
Newspaper Stands in Loading Zones | May 29, 1974 | M1849_11 by SFMTA Photo Archives, on Flickr
Flyer Trolley Coaches on 30 Line in Union Square | March 31, 1977 | M2339_7 by SFMTA Photo Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Downtown Ogden, summer 1965 by CountyLemonade, on Flickr

The turbine powered New Look, featured by DOCUMERICA in color
Trial Run of Turbine Coach on Market Street With Downtown Association and PUC Officials | August 23, 1972 | M1362_1 by SFMTA Photo Archives, on Flickr

Hydraulic Motor Hoist in use at 24th and Utah Garage | April 25, 1973 | M1513_2 by SFMTA Photo Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Determined lady with a nice Car in the Sand - Fort Meyers - 1953 Color Slide by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

7/60
Moving Day - North Dakota - Color Slide 1960 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

3/11/71
Riverdale Rd at 1900 West, 1971 by CountyLemonade, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like a Canadian only Mercury Meteor...
Totem Pole with Cars - Canada Color Slide 1957 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

Plains of Saskatchewan - Vintage Camper - Color Slide - 1957 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

Snow Coaches on the Columbia Icefields - Color Slide 1957 - detail by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Milan (Michigan) Dragway 1964 by Hugo90, on Flickr

The date of the 1984 Indy 500...
AMTK Depot Minot ND by Robert W. Thomson, on Flickr
BN/AMTK Depot Williston ND by Robert W. Thomson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Milan (Michigan) Dragway 1964 by Hugo90, on Flickr
Milan, Michigan 1978 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

7/79
Whitmore Lake, MI 1979 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/79
South Lyon, MI 1979 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

Hamtramck, MI 1981 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
Hamtramck, MI 1981 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Somewhere between Detroit and Chicago, US 1975 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

On the road, US 1976 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

4/77
Austin, TX 1977 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/78
Ann Arbor, MI 1978 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

8/78
From the Archives: 1978 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

7/79
Whitmore Lake, MI 1979 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/72
Florida Keys, 1972 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

1973
Plymouth, MI 1973 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
On the road, Great Plains, US 1973 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Somewhere on the High Plains, US 1973 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

6/78
Milan, MI 1978 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

7/78
Farmington, MI 1978 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/77
Austin, TX 1977 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

10/78
Ann Arbor, MI 1978 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

5/79
South Lyon, MI 1979 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ann Arbor, MI 1978 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

Detroit, MI 1981 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

5/81
South Lyon, MI 1981 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ann Arbor, MI 1975 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
Ann Arbor, MI 1979 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
South Lyon, MI 1981 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

G-body shuffle!
Farmington, MI 1977 by Don Hudson, on Flickr

Whitmore Lake, MI 1979 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
Detroit, MI 1981 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pinckney, MI 1978 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
South Lyon, MI 1979 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
Plymouth, MI 1979 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Somewhere between Detroit and Philadelphia, 1976 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
Ann Arbor, MI 1977 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
Austin, TX 1977 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Farmington, MI 1978 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
Pinckney, MI 1978 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
Detroit, MI 1981 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Somewhere on the road, US 1976 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
St. Louis, MO 1976 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
Chicago, IL 1985 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Whitmore Lake, MI 1974 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
Somewhere On the Road, Great Plains, US 1976 by Don Hudson, on Flickr
Ann Arbor, MI 1978 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959 Ford T-Bird about 1964 by Lance & Cromwell, on Flickr
1959 Ford T-Bird about 1964 by Lance & Cromwell, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW Factory Wolfsburg 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
VW Factory Wolfsburg 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
VW Factory Wolfsburg 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW Factory Wolfsburg 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
VW Factory Wolfsburg 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
VW Factory Wolfsburg 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW Factory Wolfsburg 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
VW Factory Wolfsburg 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
VW Factory Wolfsburg 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW Factory Wolfsburg 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
VW Factory Wolfsburg 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
VW Factory Wolfsburg 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW Factory Wolfsburg 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
VW Factory Wolfsburg 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
VW Factory Wolfsburg 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche Factory 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Porsche Factory 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Porsche Factory 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche Factory 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Porsche Factory 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Porsche Factory 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche Factory 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Porsche Factory 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Porsche Factory 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche Factory 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Porsche Factory 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Porsche Factory 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Porsche Factory 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Porsche Factory 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Alfa Romeo Tipo 33/3 (Courage/de Adamich) Le Mans 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Chevron B16-BMW (Baker/Martland) Le Mans 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Ferrari 312P (Adamowicz/Parsons) Le Mans 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche 908/02 (Linge/Williams) Le Mans 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Porsche 917K (Herrmann/Attwood) Le Mans 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Ferrari 512S (de Fierlandt/Walker) Le Mans 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche 917L (Larrousse/Kauhsen) Le Mans 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Ferrari 312P (Adamowicz/Parsons) Le Mans 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Chevrolet Corvette (Greder/Rouget) Le Mans 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Porsche 917K (Herrman/Attwood) Le Mans 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lowood, near Brisbane, 1959 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Lowood, near Brisbane, 1959 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Lowood, near Brisbane, 1959 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lowood, near Brisbane, 1959 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Lakeside, Brisbane, 1963 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Lakeside, Brisbane, 1963 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

the Wolfsburg & Porsche Factory photos on this page are _da bomb_ :thumbup: Thanks again for this still-awesome thread :beer:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

slirt said:


> the Wolfsburg & Porsche Factory photos on this page are _da bomb_ :thumbup: Thanks again for this still-awesome thread :beer:


I certainly enjoyed those photos. I'm glad you liked them, and I'm glad you're enjoying the thread. *FEEDBACK* is ALWAYS appreciated 

Lakeside, Brisbane, 1963 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Surfers Paradise, near Brisbane, 1966 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Lakeside, Brisbane, 1966 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/66
Lakeside, Brisbane, 1966 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Lakeside, Brisbane, 1966 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Lakeside, Brisbane, 1966 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lakeside, Brisbane, 1966 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Lakeside, Brisbane, 1966 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

5/7/67
Oran Park, Sydney, 1967 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/7/67
Oran Park, Sydney, 1967 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

2/18/68
Warwick Farm, Sydney, 1968 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr
Warwick Farm, Sydney, 1968 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

12/1/68
Warwick Farm, Sydney, 1968 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some more Porsche factory photos from 1972, though smaller
porsche factory engine building shop 3 by cinelliguy, on Flickr
porsche factory employee car by cinelliguy, on Flickr
porsche factory 914s almost finished by cinelliguy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

porsche factory finished car storage 3 by cinelliguy, on Flickr
porsche factory rs engine by cinelliguy, on Flickr
porsche factory rs by cinelliguy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

porsche factory a proud owner by cinelliguy, on Flickr
porsche factory run in station 2 by cinelliguy, on Flickr
porsche factory run in station by cinelliguy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

porsche factory finished car storage 2 by cinelliguy, on Flickr
porsche factory finished car storage by cinelliguy, on Flickr
porsche factory engine building shop 2 by cinelliguy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

porsche factory almost finished by cinelliguy, on Flickr
porsche factory engine building shop by cinelliguy, on Flickr
porsche factory engines about to go into cars by cinelliguy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

porsche factory engine shop by cinelliguy, on Flickr
porsche assembly line before paint by cinelliguy, on Flickr
porsche assembly line to paint by cinelliguy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

porsche assembly line by cinelliguy, on Flickr
Porsche Factory by cinelliguy, on Flickr
dwp6351208170831 by cinelliguy, on Flickr
dwp6381208170844 by cinelliguy, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

slirt said:


> the Wolfsburg & Porsche Factory photos on this page are _da bomb_ :thumbup: Thanks again for this still-awesome thread :beer:


*THIS* :thumbup::heart:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The rest of the 2nd Porsche factory album









1968 Oldsmobile Toronado with 1948 Holden at 1968 Melbourne Motor Show by RohanRussell, on Flickr

12/88
Snowy Toronado by Tom_R_S, on Flickr


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

The Porsche Volkswagen factory pics are awesome. This thread its the most epic in all of internet land.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> *THIS* :thumbup::heart:


Thanks for the feedback :beer:



mikes96GTI said:


> The Porsche Volkswagen factory pics are awesome. This thread its the most epic in all of internet land.


I knew you guys would like those. Thanks for the kind words :beer:

I really appreciate all the feedback :wave:

1981 Oldsmobile Club of America National Meet (Album of 82 Photos)

1972
Br1-6-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br1-6-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

1976
Fe3-3-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe3-3-017 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969
Br2-14-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

5/15/81
Br10-6-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Br10-6-023 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981 
Br10-6-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-6-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-6-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br10-6-014 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-6-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-6-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br10-3-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-3-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-3-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br10-3-013 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-3-014 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-3-015 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br10-3-016 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-3-017 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-3-018 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br10-3-020 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-3-021 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-3-023 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br10-3-024 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-3-029 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

1984 Golf
Br10-3-028 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Album of what was just posted, but aircooled Beetles this time
Same thing for Cabriolets

Br10-7-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-1-014 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-1-011 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br10-1-012 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br1-8-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br1-8-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/8/89
Br1-8-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br1-8-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br1-8-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br1-8-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br10-5-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-7-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br3-7-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br3-7-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-2-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-2-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br2-2-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-2-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-2-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br2-2-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-2-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-2-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-2-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

This is my favorite page in this entire thread. Thank you so much for those VW/Porsche pics! :heart:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Also found an album for the RS2, A4 Cabrio, and various other "newer" VW/Audi cars if wanted.

Br4-4-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-6-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-6-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-6-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

mikegilbert said:


> This is my favorite page in this entire thread. Thank you so much for those VW/Porsche pics! :heart:


Some more Audi stuff. Glad you like it :beer:
Br5-6-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-6-013 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-6-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4WD gathering
BR6-2-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Br6-2-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Br5-5-015 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

I love this thread! I have looked through it and I am sure it has been covered before, but I didn't find it, where do you get these pics from?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mr.Nobody said:


> I love this thread! I have looked through it and I am sure it has been covered before, but I didn't find it, where do you get these pics from?


I used to get stuff from random websites on the internet, but mostly everything's been from Flickr for a while. Usually 3 photos per post to reduce browser lag, and I give credit if possible :thumbup:

Br5-5-022 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-5-023 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-5-024 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br5-5-026 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-5-025 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-5-017 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br5-5-029 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-5-027 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-5-028 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

You're killin' it! Dokas :heart:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br5-5-030 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-5-032 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-5-031 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

mikegilbert said:


> gif


:thumbup::laugh: thanks again for the feedback.

Br5-5-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-5-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-5-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Caravelle
Br5-5-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Br5-5-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Br5-5-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Br5-5-014 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Also found some Eurovan photos if wanted


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Taro #1
Br4-5-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br4-5-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br3-2-012 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br3-2-030 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br3-2-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br3-9-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br3-9-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br3-9-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br3-9-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice pics, Mike :beer:

Br3-9-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br3-9-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br3-9-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Beetle crash testing

Br3-3-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-1-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-1-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br6-1-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-1-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-18-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br6-18-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-18-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Br6-17-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-17-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br6-20-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-20-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-20-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br6-20-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-20-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-20-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-20-012 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Making DKW's
Br5-8-011 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-8-012 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-8-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DKW motorcycles
Br5-8-013 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-8-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Audi 60
Br5-8-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br5-7-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-7-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-7-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-7-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Entire LT Album with 2nd gen content


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A T4 Album

Br7-1-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-1-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-1-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br7-1-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-1-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-1-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br7-1-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-1-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-1-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Wonder why this is mirrored
Br7-1-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br7-10-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-11-011 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

1991
Br7-11-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br7-11-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-11-012 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1989
Br7-12-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-12-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-12-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br7-12-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-12-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-12-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-12-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Audi C1 and C2, VW B1 Album
Audi 200 Album
Audi Coupe Album

Br7-4-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-4-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-4-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br7-5-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-5-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-6-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-6-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-6-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1948
Br7-8-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-8-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Br7-7-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Various VW's and Audis (Album of 145 Photos)
Various VW's/Audis including prototypes (Album of 114 Photos)

Oslo
Br7-9-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Dias01-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias01-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

1983 Golfs
Dias01-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sometimes I feel like taking a time capsule with body colored everything to Waterfest or Sowo...
Dias01-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Dias01-012 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Golf 2 production, 1983
Dias01-014 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias01-015 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-016 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-018 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1983
Dias01-042 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-032 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-019 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias01-023 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-020 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-028 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-029 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-030 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias01-038 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-040 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-043 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Entire Album that contains other Golf 2 technical drawings

Dias01-027 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-066 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-054 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-062 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias26-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias26-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias26-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias26-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe1-12-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe1-13-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe1-7-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe1-7-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe1-7-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe1-7-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe1-4-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

1982
Fe1-5-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe1-6-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe1-6-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe1-6-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Album of Showrooms - Beetle, Squareback/Squareback panel, DKW, 411/412, Karmann, etc
Yet Another Showroom/Sales Album
Another Dealer Album, up to Golf 3/Passat B4 years

Fe1-7-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe1-7-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe11-2-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe5-7-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe5-7-011 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe5-7-012 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe5-7-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe4-7-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe5-11-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe5-11-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe6-13-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe6-13-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe6-13-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe6-13-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe5-11-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dealership Album 4

Fe6-15-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe6-15-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-3-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-3-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Various aircooled VW's, Wolfsburg factory (Album)

Fk1-4-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-4-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-4-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fk1-4-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-4-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-4-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-4-012 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Various photos around Wolfsburg, Berlin, and on the Autobahn with lots of aircooled VW's

1959
Gjenstand15-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand15-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Fk1-7-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mg1-11-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

1/7/80
Mg1-3-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg1-3-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/7/80
Mg1-3-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg1-3-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg1-3-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mg1-2-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg1-7-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg1-5-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg1-8-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh my God!!!!!!!   

Waw!!! Any other DKW and Audi 80 stuff?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mg3-4-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg3-4-014 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg3-4-015 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg3-4-016 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Oh my God!!!!!!!
> 
> Waw!!! Any other DKW and Audi 80 stuff?


I'll see what I can find, though there is a crapload of stuff to go through :thumbup::beer: figured you'd like the DKW stuff. 

Mg3-4-027 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg3-4-046 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg3-4-047 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mg3-4-017 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg3-4-018 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg3-4-019 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mg3-4-021 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg3-4-022 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg3-4-023 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mg3-4-026 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg3-4-034 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg3-4-035 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mg3-4-037 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg3-4-038 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg3-4-039 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Entire Album


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Stor1-Br-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Stor1-Br-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

:thumbup:eace:
Br2-13-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-13-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-13-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yet another Cabrio Album

Br2-6-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-6-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-2-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

"Dear diary, Jackpot!"


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br5-8-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-8-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-8-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

mikegilbert said:


> "Dear diary, Jackpot!"


:wave:

Br5-8-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-14-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-14-011 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br6-14-012 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-14-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-14-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br6-14-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-14-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-14-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-14-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br11-2-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br11-2-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br11-2-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br4-4-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br11-2-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br11-2-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br11-2-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br11-2-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/82
Br6-14-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-14-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

1991
Br10-6-025 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-6-026 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 Type 1
Br10-6-015 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Br10-6-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-6-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-6-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br2-5-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-5-011 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-5-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-5-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-5-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW Cartoons (Album)
Introduction of V.A.G. Album 1
Intro of V.A.G. Album 2


Br2-4-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-5-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias04-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias04-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias05-024 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias05-028 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias05-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias05-012 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias05-026 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias05-029 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

I'm not sure the TCL hated LeMans came in 1980, but whatevs...
Dias05-034 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias05-036 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias05-037 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias05-040 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias05-046 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias05-051 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias05-072 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Passat B3 Album (1988)
VAG Intro Album 3
Transporter T3, Audi C3 Album

Dias13-015 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

1987
Dias13-026 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias13-027 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias13-037 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias13-038 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias13-049 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978
Dias19-018 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias19-035 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias19-019 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978
Dias19-037 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias19-053 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias19-031 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias19-016 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias19-063 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias19-012 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias19-061 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias19-058 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias19-028 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias19-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias19-020 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias19-045 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias19-034 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias19-056 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias19-062 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias19-024 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias19-044 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias19-067 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias19-049 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias19-023 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias18-017 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias18-026 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias18-043 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias18-044 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias18-090 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias18-046 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias18-067 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias18-058 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Entire Album

Dias18-055 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias18-062 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias18-061 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Parts Management, 1974
1982 Polo Album
More drawings

Dias22-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe6-8-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe6-8-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe6-10-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe6-10-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe6-10-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gjenstand13-013 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand13-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand13-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand13-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Entire Album


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias23-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias23-013 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias23-015 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias23-016 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias23-017 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias23-024 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias23-026 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias23-033 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias23-034 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias23-044 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias23-046 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias23-045 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias23-038 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Making Aircooled VW's (Album)

Dias23-030 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias25-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias25-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe14-1-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-1-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-1-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-1-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe11-5-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe11-5-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe11-5-021 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Entire Album

*ALL ALBUMS*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> I certainly enjoyed those photos. I'm glad you liked them, and I'm glad you're enjoying the thread. *FEEDBACK* is ALWAYS appreciated


Thank you very much for all the effort you put into finding and posting these pictures. Much appreciated. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Thank you very much for all the effort you put into finding and posting these pictures. Much appreciated. :thumbup::beer:


No problem. I enjoy looking at them as much as you all do. Thanks to all who view the photos eace::thumbup::beer:

I never actually plan on finding what I find, but I can say that I'm glad I found what I found today.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/67
Porsche Factory, Stuttgart, 1967 by posterboy2007, on Flickr

1979
Audi 80 by Wayloncash, on Flickr

7/81
Dortmunder scenery (1981) by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*Found a SECOND Flickr account related to those VW/Audi photos posted on the last couple pages, so let the encore begin...*

Br11-2-001 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br11-2-002 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias30-009 (Moller Arkiven's conflicted copy 2013-01-23) by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias30-010 (Moller Arkiven's conflicted copy 2013-01-23) by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias30-022 (Moller Arkiven's conflicted copy 2013-01-23) by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias30-024 (Moller Arkiven's conflicted copy 2013-01-23) by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias30-025 (Moller Arkiven's conflicted copy 2013-01-23) by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias30-026 (Moller Arkiven's conflicted copy 2013-01-23) by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias30-027 (Moller Arkiven's conflicted copy 2013-01-23) by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias30-052 (Moller Arkiven's conflicted copy 2013-01-23) by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias30-053 (Moller Arkiven's conflicted copy 2013-01-23) by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias30-007 (Moller Arkiven's conflicted copy 2013-01-23) by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rest1-Br-003 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Rest1-Fk-001 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Rest1-Br-005 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mg8-7-001 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg10-2-001 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Me15-1-027 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Me15-1-030 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-2-017 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr

1992
Me15-1-046 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe8-8-003 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe8-8-004 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias30-033 (Moller Arkiven's conflicted copy 2013-01-23) by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rest1-Fe-001 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Rest1-Fe-002 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias30-034 (Moller Arkiven's conflicted copy 2013-01-23) by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gjenstand01-034 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand01-033 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand01-037 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gjenstand01-146 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand01-145 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand01-108 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Golf 3 introduction, 1992
Fe11-6-008 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe11-6-005 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe11-6-002 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/61
Fe6-11-004 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe6-11-006 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe6-11-005 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe6-11-008 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br10-4-001 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-4-002 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe14-1-001 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-1-002 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Me15-1-073 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Me15-1-074 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fk1-4-003 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-4-005 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-4-004 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Me12-2-010 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Me12-2-007 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-3-031 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe14-3-032 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-3-033 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-3-034 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe14-3-107 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-3-035 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-3-111 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe14-3-112 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-3-117 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-3-119 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-3-121 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe14-3-116 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-3-114 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-3-120 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe14-3-158 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-3-160 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-3-169 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe14-3-176 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-3-182 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-3-172 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe14-3-213 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

More aircooled factory photos

Br8-1-001 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-004 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-005 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br8-1-027 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-026 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-006 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br8-1-056 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-060 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-064 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br8-1-047 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-049 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-051 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br8-1-075 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-117 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-119 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr

Entire Album


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mg3-6-001 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg3-6-002 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Stor1-Br-004 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe8-1-007 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe8-1-026 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe8-1-023 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe8-1-022 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe8-1-029 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe8-1-038 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe8-1-048 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr

Entire Album


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe7-7-029 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe7-7-030 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe7-5-010 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe5-7-001 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg14-1-031 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg14-1-038 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some page scans
Mg8-15-009 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg8-15-008 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg8-15-010 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Me16-1-006 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mg8-9-005 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg8-9-006 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg8-9-008 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Me14-4-077 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Me14-4-121 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Me14-4-036 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe14-2-016 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg5-1-018 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg5-1-019 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


>


I haven't seen that many Vanagons in once place since Pulaski, VA

http://goo.gl/maps/4b2FO


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mg5-1-027 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg14-2-039 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg1-6-006 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> I haven't seen that many Vanagons in once place since Pulaski, VA
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/4b2FO


All _new_ Vanagons in the pic I posted  Lots of T3 stuff to see over the last few pages. 

Some of the T3 photos from January 7, 1980 in color

Me6-10-002 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Me6-10-003 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Me6-10-013 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Me6-10-014 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Daimler-Benz Museum, 1969
Targa Florio Album with Porsche content

3/4/68
1968 Porsche 912 5-Speed by walker9, on Flickr
1968 Porsche 912 5-Speed by walker9, on Flickr
1968 Porsche 912 5-Speed by walker9, on Flickr
1968 Porsche 912 5-Speed by walker9, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1936
DKW Sonderklasse 1001 Cabrio-Limousine by Raymondx1, on Flickr

6/5/54
DKW F91 3=6 "Sonderklasse" Coupé (PP-11-00), Garderen 1954 by Tuuur, on Flickr
DKW F91 3=6 "Sonderklasse" Coupé (PP-11-00), Garderen 1954 by Tuuur, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

It really looks like you found the mother load! I love it. :heart:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> It really looks like you found the mother load! I love it. :heart:


All that stuff actually came from who distributes VW's/Audi's to Norway :thumbup:

7/29/36
DKW Schwebeklasse by Raymondx1, on Flickr

4/25/40
DKW F7 Meisterklasse (G-49881), Zijlstraat Haarlem april 1940 by Tuuur, on Flickr

1955
DKW Schnellaster by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DKW F7 Cabriolet by Raymondx1, on Flickr
ca. 1935 DKW F5 op paardentractie, Amsterdam 1944 by Tuuur, on Flickr

1952
DKW F89 Cabriolet by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/2/59
VW Kever (ZG-00-58), DKW Meisterklasse Universal (F-91) (PX-44-43), Overschie 1959 by Tuuur, on Flickr

4/12/61
Auto Union 1958 by Olof S, on Flickr
Auto Union 1958 by Olof S, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1986
Br3-8-021 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br3-8-020 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br3-8-019 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/2/79
Blohm+Voss 001 by jens.lilienthal, on Flickr

gmp-europe-1982-01-09 by Paul-W, on Flickr

1986
Somewhere in America by davekpcv, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

DKW and Scirocco! Life doesn't get any better than that. :heart:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/78
Scirocco+R17+Kevin+Scott by kevinwgarrett, on Flickr

1980
Audi 100 GL by Bert Ungerer, on Flickr

GB Torquay 1984 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> DKW and Scirocco! Life doesn't get any better than that. :heart:


Figured you'd like them. I remembered that I hadn't solely searched for DKW photos yet, so I did. Still thinking about buying another S2.

4/79, a random Rover
an "old" fastback by Riex, on Flickr

7/4/81









7/85
1985 Audi Sport Quattro E2 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rallying album - quattro, Porsche, Escort, Saab, Lancia, Opel, Volvo, Fiat

7/2/83









7/85
Audi Sport Quattro E2 - 1985 Olympus Rally by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

1990
Audi Quattro rallycross racer ( Andy Bentza , Brands Hatch year? ) by PSParrot, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1986 - Entire Album
Audi by auntie rain, on Flickr

1989 - Entire Album, 1989 Welsh Rally
Scan0077 by Clanger's England, on Flickr

1989 - Entire Album, 1989 Circuit of Ireland
Scanned print0118 by Clanger's England, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Figured you'd like them. I remembered that I hadn't solely searched for DKW photos yet, so I did. Still thinking about buying another S2.


I satisfied my itch and have one as a daily now...and then I bought one more! :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1989 Scottish Rally (Album)
Rallycross at Brands Hatch, 1987

10/21/91
Porsche 911 Turbo by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Porsche 911 Carrera 2 Cabriolet (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Alfa Romeo SZ (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> I satisfied my itch and have one as a daily now...and then I bought one more! :laugh:


We've only had one, the Flash Silver 16v bought off the lot brand new. Speeding tickets galore...

1982
VW Polo 1982 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

9/4/82
Autovisie Omslag Renault 4/Citroën 2CV Charleston by MarcASD, on Flickr

1985
VW Golf im Automuseum von Fritz B. Busch Wolfegg 1985 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

1/91
Volkswagen Jetta by channaher, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/90
Ted Britt Mazda by channaher, on Flickr

1/9/91
Toyota Supra Turbo by Derek Southgate, on Flickr

1991
1987 Audi 100 CD by Mick Travis, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/80
Zoom Zoom - Valerie in Porsche 914 2.0 by Kukui Photography, on Flickr

10/86
Cars (it was the mid-eighties) by channaher, on Flickr

7/90
Mazda 323 by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/28/87
Pontiac Fiero GTU #10 by formulanone, on Flickr

3/4/89
Brun Porsche 962 Wreck-2 by formulanone, on Flickr

1989_1101_102100 by a_eternalheart, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/86
1986_04_Skyline_Image4 by Tubagua, on Flickr
1986_04_Skyline_Image25 by Tubagua, on Flickr
1986_04_Skyline_Image26 by Tubagua, on Flickr
1986_04_Skyline_Image224 by Tubagua, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69
Family Cars in Front of House by SteveOwen52, on Flickr

1983
Super Street by Charlie Carroll, on Flickr

9/91
Mitsubishi Colt by Skitmeister, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jet Funny Cars by Charlie Carroll, on Flickr

10/83
Funny Car - Roy Harris by Charlie Carroll, on Flickr

9/84


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/31/81
Porsche at Shelsley Walsh by Rob-33, on Flickr

7/29/88
Porsche 944 en el Tenis de Avilés by Neal McPackman, on Flickr

4/90
120. London Riot (Poll Tax, 1990) by nicnac1000, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/83
Roll45_Image1215 by Billy Ladd, on Flickr

10/22/92
Cadillac stretched limousine by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Alpine A610 (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/88
1988_06_Ft_Ord_Image7 by Tubagua, on Flickr

1990
Sam drives a racecar by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 60s

















1984
USA Nev-Ariz 1984 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

9/87
Spain Barcelona September 1987 148 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985 Olympus Rally - Nissan 300ZX by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

1986-03-00 Autovision in Bremen [002] by mike.bulter, on Flickr

Just to mess with the purists :laugh:
1986-03-00 Autovision in Bremen [003] by mike.bulter, on Flickr

Scirocco S1, May 1989


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Saskatoon, 1960s









DC, 1962









Nissan 200SX - 1987 Olympus Rally by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/85
Galway Rally 1985- by joemccabe, on Flickr

10/85
Cork 20 Rally 1985-Austin McHale by joemccabe, on Flickr

12/86
1986 Olympus Rally by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/85, for the E30 dudes
IMG_0011 by joemccabe, on Flickr
Galway Rally 1985-Pat White by joemccabe, on Flickr


Galway Rally 1985-Frank Fennell by joemccabe, on Flickr

Entire Album


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1984 Galway Rally (Album of 25 Photos)
1985 Cork Rally

RAC Rally 1984, Audi Quattro Sport by Brian Digital, on Flickr
RAC Rally 1984, Toyota Team Europe, Toyota Celica TCT by Brian Digital, on Flickr
scan_002_filtered by Brian Digital, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1939









LAX, 60s









Seattle, 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 50s









Philly, 1963









AU, 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Levittown, NY - 1957









Somewhere USA, 1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

RAC Rally 1984, Audi Quattro A2 by Brian Digital, on Flickr
Smashed Lotus by Brian Digital, on Flickr
Smashed Lotus by Brian Digital, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985 Circuit of Ireland (Album)
1986 Circuit of Ireland (Album)
1987 Circuit of Ireland (Album)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/3/86
British Columbia - 1986 (24-10) by MacClure, on Flickr

8/92
Savannah, Georgia 19920005 by Sweet One, on Flickr
WaltDisneyWorld-MGM Studios19920004 by Sweet One, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
45-810 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

2/76
gm_13213 Mount Robson Snow and Esso Gas 1976 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

9/82
gm_10528 West Broadway Car Dealers, Vancouver, BC 1982 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1982
1979 VW Rabbit Diesel by Mighty Morgno, on Flickr

10/7/88
Home on break by someToast, on Flickr

1989
Kopper's '77 Rabbit by kopper, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Smoothly flowing traffic, Sydney, 1959 by National Archives of Australia, on Flickr

East Windsor Bicentennial Traffic, May 1968 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr

8/68
1968 Sydney Harbour Bridge Traffic by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Geilo Norway 1956 by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

8/76
Texas traffic by Bryan - oz4caster, on Flickr

2/15/83
SCRTD Heavy Traffic RTD_1131_06 by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/15/83
SCRTD Heavy Traffic RTD_1131_05 by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on FlickrSCRTD Heavy Traffic RTD_1131_04 by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr
SCRTD Heavy Traffic RTD_1131_02 by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981
101 Freeway, circa 1981 by ** RCB **, on Flickr

1/87
VW - BUS IM SCHNEE by m.joedicke, on Flickr

1988
LDT 1028 by Lost-Albion, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

09-21-1959_15989 Garage W.W. Smit by IISG, on Flickr
06-15-1960_17312 Shireen Strooker en Henk van Ulsen by IISG, on Flickr
Miracle Mile looking east, Coral Gables, FL 1979 by Americana And Country, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Miracle Mile, Coral Gables, FL 1950's by Americana And Country, on Flickr
Florida National Bank on Miracle Mile, Coral Gables, FL 1950's by Americana And Country, on Flickr
Jim Saunders of Saunders Hardware on Coral Way, Miami, FL 1981 by Americana And Country, on Flickr


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Just had to add this one:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 2/15/83
> SCRTD Heavy Traffic RTD_1131_05 by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on FlickrSCRTD Heavy Traffic RTD_1131_04 by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr
> SCRTD Heavy Traffic RTD_1131_02 by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr


All of these are at Wilshire and Westwood, just south of UCLA:

https://www.google.com/maps/@34.058...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s2Y6OmUm0Ik0lz_xxDnMNAQ!2e0


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

mikegilbert said:


>


You have a Soviet Lada prototype there. The Packard photo screams LA but I just can't place it. Had no idea there was a cab company just for Lynwood and Compton .


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978
Miracle Mile, Coral Gables, FL 1978 by Americana And Country, on Flickr

1983
Miracle Mile, Coral Gables, FL 1983 by Americana And Country, on Flickr

1986
Ponce De Leon Blvd at Miracle Mile, Coral Gables, FL 1986 by Americana And Country, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> All of these are at Wilshire and Westwood, just south of UCLA:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@34.058...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s2Y6OmUm0Ik0lz_xxDnMNAQ!2e0


Who knows, I could be driving through that intersection soon enough :thumbup:

Interstate 95, Ft. Lauderdale, FL early 1970's looking south by Americana And Country, on Flickr

Interstate 95 northbound at Stirling Road, Hollywood, FL 1978 by Americana And Country, on Flickr

12/82
Interstate 95, Ft. Lauderdale, FL 1982 by Americana And Country, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

U.S. 27 and State Road 84 1970's or early 80's by Americana And Country, on Flickr

Interstate 95 northbound near Pompano Beach, FL 1976 by Americana And Country, on Flickr

2/82 - looks like that Rabbit bumped something
State Road 84 just east of I-95, Ft. Lauderdale, FL 1982 by Americana And Country, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1983
cherrybl84 by chuckp, on Flickr

1/20/86
1986_002_26 by chuckp, on Flickr

3/86
Stuck in Traffic in San Francisco by cjo1961, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/3/55
05-03-1955_13267 Fiat garage by IISG, on Flickr

1965
Big Cat on the Prowl by Greater Manchester Police, on Flickr

1973
Motorists Were Stopped by the State Police When They Exceeded the 55 Mile an Hour Limit on Highways Which Had a Previous Limit of 70. The Action Was Done to Conserve Fuel During the Crisis in the Pacific Northeast. This Is on 80 N East of Portland 12/1973 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962
Hollywood Freeway at Silverlake by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr

El Monte Busway at Long Beach freeway by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr

6/5/86
bishopsgate 1986 by chrisdb1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/69
Connecticut Shoreline Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr

8/73
Vintage Connecticut - New Britain about 1973 by trecrowns, on Flickr

Busway from Brooklyn Avenue (now Cesar Chavez) looking northeast by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Connecticut Dragway 1965 by Hugo90, on Flickr

6/1/67
1966 Triumph Bonneville Motorcycle, 1967 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr

3/15/71
1957 Chevy Pickup Towing Old Jeep Pickup, 1971 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1947 Dodge Dump Truck, circa 1968 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr

3/30/70
1947 Dodge Dump Truck Towing 1934 Packard, 1970 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr

7/85
Mack "B" Model Truck, East Windsor, CT 1985 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New 1974 Plymouth Valiant by 63vwdriver, on Flickr
Cutting the grass, summer 1978 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr
1971 VW Squareback, summer 1978 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969
My grandparents and their '63 Dodge by 63vwdriver, on Flickr

Jeep FC 150, Winter 1973 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr

Dorothy and her '62 Buick, Spring 1984 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

V-Shaped Plow Truck Plowing Heavy Snow, 1969 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr

1971
New Tires for the '66 Impala by 63vwdriver, on Flickr

1982
Kids, this is how we used to travel... by 63vwdriver, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/2/79
Johnsonville by ChrisB1570, on Flickr

10/4/79
Colchester, Connecticut - Harry's Place- 1979 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr
Colchester Connecticut - 1979 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/4/79
Colchester Connecticut - 1979 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr
Colchester Connecticut 1979 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr
Colchester Connecticut - 1979 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/4/79
Colchester Connecticut - 1979 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr
Colchester, Connecticut, 1979 - The Post Office by ChrisB1570, on Flickr

10/5/79
Streetscene - New York by ChrisB1570, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/8/79
local Cops - Washington DC by ChrisB1570, on Flickr

Washington DC by ChrisB1570, on Flickr

10/10/79
After the snowstorm - Washington DC by ChrisB1570, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/19/82
Lombard Street - San Francisco by ChrisB1570, on Flickr
View from the Vagabond Motor Hotel - San Francisco by ChrisB1570, on Flickr
Cable Car on Hyde Street - San francisco by ChrisB1570, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/19/82
Street View - San Francisco by ChrisB1570, on Flickr
Street View - San Francisco by ChrisB1570, on Flickr

9/21/82
Van Ness Avenue - SanFrancisco , USA by ChrisB1570, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/21/82
DSC00280 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr

9/22/82
DSC00289 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr

9/25/82
DSC00335 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/25/82
Flamingo Hilton - Las Vegas, Nevada. USA by ChrisB1570, on Flickr
DSC00341 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr
DSC00349 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/25/82
DSC00350 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr

9/26/82
DSC00359 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr

9/28/82
DSC00387 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/68
Holiday Photo 1968 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr

10/1/82
DSC00423 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr

12/90
1965 VW in snow storm, December, 1990 by 63vwdriver, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/78









3/3/79
New 1979 Mercedes 240D and old 1975 Peugeot 504 1979 in Lagenwinkel West Germany by D70, on Flickr

8/90
Germany by Craig Bellamy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/18/85
gm_02516 Sixties-era Suburu Car, Japan in 1985 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

5/28/85
gm_02211 Tokyo, Akihabara Traffic Police, Japan 1985 by CanadaGood, on Flickr
gm_02206 Akihabara Street Railway, Tokyo 1985 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/12/70
Celle, Germany in 1970 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

8/76
Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

8/2/85


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/10/83
gm_02326 Nagoya Expressway, Japan 1983 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

5/25/85
gm_02012 Kabuki-za Theatre, Tokyo, Japan 1985 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

5/28/85
gm_02524 The Bluff, Yokohama, Japan 1985 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/76
Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973
Isaac Hayes custom 1973 Cadillac Limousine by WISCO by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr

1974
Dave Lippman driving (6) by Mr Flikker, on Flickr

1977
1958 Ford F-100 Pickup Truck, El Lago, TX by David Stall, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/4/83
gm_02216 Ginza Street Scene, Tokyo Japan 1983 by CanadaGood, on Flickr
gm_02215 Tokyo Ginza Street Scene, Japan 1983 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

5/7/90
Japan Street by vanson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/31/75
Guesthouse »Zum Riesen« 1975-05-31 / Miltenberg, Germany by palMeir, on Flickr

8/76
Dinkelsbühl, Germany, in 1976 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

Freisbach, Rheinland-Pfalz (Germany), 8 May 1990 by milanite, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/4/66
La belle province by sofarsocute '♩NO fave n Run', on Flickr

6/16/72
Hydro-Québec, Centre Jarry by Gaetan_M, on Flickr

7/25/72
Québec en 1972 by Gaetan_M, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/86
Japan by Leo-setä, on Flickr

4/28/88
1988 Kamikochi Nikon F2A-13 by yuchan's point of view, on Flickr

7/11/91
Honda NSX by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/10/92
Ferrari Testarossa (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari Mondial t (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari 512TR (1992) + Ferrari Testarossa (1987) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/10/92
Ferrari 348 ts (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari 348 ts by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari 328 GTS by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/29/91
Ferrari 328 GTS by hooper_phil, on Flickr

6/26/92
Aston Martin Virage (1990) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Alfa Romeo SZ by hooper_phil, on Flickr

7/20/92
Alfa Romeo SZ by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/24/92
Nissan Sunny GTI-R by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Nissan 300ZX (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr

6/26/92 - looks like the same exhaust tips as on our TR6...
Marcos Mantula Spyder (1990) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Marcos Mantula Spyder (1990) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/26/92 - the 1989 MR2 is still alive and taxed/MOT'd
Lotus Excel (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lotus Excel (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/17/92
Jaguar XJS + XJS Convertible by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Jaguar XJS by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Jaguar XJS by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/17/92
Jaguar XJ220 concept (1988) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Jaguar XJ220 concept (1988) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Jaguar XJ220 concept (1988) by hooper_phil, on Flickr

Jag at the far right in the 2nd photo - untaxed as of 2006


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/26/92
TVR V8S (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
TVR S (1987) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
TVR S (1987) by hooper_phil, on Flickr

10/17/92
Jaguar XJ220 concept (1988) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/26/92 - still currently taxed, but not MOT'd
TVR S3c (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr

7/20/92
TVR Griffith (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
TVR 350i (1988) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/24/92
Toyota Celica GT Four (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Toyota Celica GT (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr

Last taxed in early 1997
Toyota Celica GT (1990) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/26/92
Porsche 911 by hooper_phil, on Flickr

7/14/92
Ford GT40 by hooper_phil, on Flickr

7/20/92
Porsche 944 by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/29/91 - Lotus untaxed since December 1992, wrecked I assume. The van was last taxed in May 1998.
Lotus Esprit (1977) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lotus Esprit (1977) by hooper_phil, on Flickr

8/15/91
Lotus Esprit (1989) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/21/91
Zender Fact 4 concept (1989) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
TVR Griffith (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
TVR 350i (1987) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The red TVR 350i is still alive

10/21/91
Renault Laguna concept (1990) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Porsche 928 GT (1989) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Porsche 911 Turbo by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Porsche 911 Turbo by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/21/91
Mitsubishi 3000GT (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Maserati Merak by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lotus Elan M200 Speedster (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lotus Elan M200 Speedster (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lotus Elan M200 Speedster (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lamborghini Diablo (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lamborghini Diablo (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lamborghini Diablo (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lamborghini Diablo (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lamborghini Diablo (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lamborghini Diablo (1990) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lamborghini Diablo (1990) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lamborghini Countach 5000QV (1985) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Honda NSX (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Honda NSX (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gold Cirrus prototype (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr

Them seats 
Gold Cirrus prototype (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr

Ford GT40 by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford Ghia Saguaro concept (1989) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari Testarossa + Ferrari 348 ts by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari Testarossa (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari Testarossa (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ferrari F40 (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari F40 (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari 348 (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Aston Martin Virage (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Alfa Romeo SZ (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Alfa Romeo SZ (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/22/92
Ford Zig & Zag concept cars (1990) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ford Splash concept (1988) 01 by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ford Shoccc Wave concept car by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/22/92 - perfect stancebro wheels 
Fiat Cinquecento RUSH (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari 512TR (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari 512TR (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/22/92
Dodge Viper R/T10 (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Dodge Viper R/T10 (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Caterham Super Seven JPE (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Benetton Ford B191 (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Aston Martin Virage (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Aston Martin V8 Vantage (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Aston Martin V8 Vantage (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Alpine A610 (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Zagato Hyena (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Zagato Hyena (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Williams Renault FW14B (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

TVR Griffith (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
TVR Chimaera (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Porsche 911 Turbo (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Porsche 911 Turbo (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mitsubishi HSR III (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Mitsubishi HSR III (1991) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Mitsubishi 3000GT (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McLaren F1 (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
McLaren F1 (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Mazda RX-7 (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mazda 323 BTCC (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Marcos Mantara (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lotus Esprit X180R (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lotus Esprit Sport 300 (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lotus Esprit Sport 300 (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lotus 108 Pursuit Bicycle (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jaguar XJ220 (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Jaguar XJ220 (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Jaguar XJ220 (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Jaguar XJ220 (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IAD Venus concept (1989) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
IAD Venus concept (1989) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
IAD Magio (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pushing the boundaries just a little here - 10/21/93 - that last XJ220 hasn't been taxed since 1998
Jaguar XJ220-C (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Jaguar XJ220-C (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Jaguar XJ220 (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/21/93
Hyundai HCD-II concept (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Hyundai HCD-I concept (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Honda NSX by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/21/93
GTD Spectre R42 (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
GTD Spectre R42 (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ford Probe (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ford Probe (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford Maverick (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ford Escort RS Cosworth (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari F355 (1994) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ferrari 512 TR (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari 456 GT (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari 456 GT (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ferrari 348 Spider (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari 348 GTS (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Ferrari 288 GTO Evoluzione (1986) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dodge Viper R/T10 (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Dodge Viper GTS Coupe concept (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Dodge Viper GTS Coupe concept (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bugatti EB110 (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Bugatti EB110 (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Aston Martin Virage (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Aston Martin DB7 (1994) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Alpine A610 by hooper_phil, on Flickr

Nice seats...
AC Ace (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagen Corrado VR6 (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Vauxhall Tigra (1994) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
TVR Griffith 500 (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

TVR Cerbera prototype (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
TVR Cerbera prototype (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Toyota Supra Mk IV (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Suzuki Cappucino (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
SEAT Ibiza (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Subaru SVX (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Renault Racoon concept (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Renault Racoon concept (1992) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Porsche 968 Club Sport (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche 968 (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Porsche 911 Speedster (1989) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Porsche 911 Speedster by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Porsche 911 Speedster by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche 911 Carrera (1994) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Porsche 911 Carrera (1994) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Porsche 911 Carrera (1994) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Porsche 911 by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche 911 (1963-1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Mitsubishi 3000GT (1994) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
MG RV8 (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mazda MX-6 (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Maserati Barchetta (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Marcos Mantara (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lotus Esprit Sport 300 GT (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lotus Esprit Sport 300 (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lotus Esprit S4 (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lotus Elan Turbo SE (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lister Storm (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lister Storm (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lister Storm (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lexus GS 300 (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lamborghini Diablo VT (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lamborghini Diablo VT (1993) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lamborghini Countach 25th Anniversary (1990) by hooper_phil, on Flickr
Lamborghini Countach 25th Anniversary (1990) by hooper_phil, on Flickr


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


>


Here's 8960 Washington today: http://www.hackmancapital.com/property-detail/93/8960-washington-blvd/


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 1962
> Hollywood Freeway at Silverlake by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr
> 
> El Monte Busway at Long Beach freeway by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr


The 101 at Silverlake was my exit for a couple of years when I lived in Silverlake .

The busway was great for top speed runs at night (since buses stopped running at night and there are no on/off ramps for several miles) until it became a toll lane .

Edit: They're referring to the center portion as the busway. That actually became a Metrolink rail line, with the busway/carpool lane off to the side.










Here's the right-hand drive formation carpool/Fasttrak/bus lane now:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> Here's 8960 Washington today: http://www.hackmancapital.com/property-detail/93/8960-washington-blvd/


At least it's still being used for _something._ Looks upscale.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Busway from Brooklyn Avenue (now Cesar Chavez) looking northeast by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr


Nope, guess I was right the first time. It was the bus way I was talking about, right-hand-drive formation and all .


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> The 101 at Silverlake was my exit for a couple of years when I lived in Silverlake .
> 
> The busway was great for top speed runs at night (since buses stopped running at night and there are no on/off ramps for several miles) until it became a toll lane .


I need to find more Los Angeles photos. Been alternating between Europe, Japan (this thread is lacking in Asian photos), and America. 

LA:

1956
P line At lst/Chicago loop, East Los Angeles by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr

Los Angeles Police, 1977 by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr

Los Angeles, CA 1980 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> Nope, guess I was right the first time. It was the bus way I was talking about, right-hand-drive formation and all .


I can just _see_ the smog...

1980
Wilshire Blvd and Federal by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr

7/87
A Shot Of Terminal Annex From Across Alameda by emd111, on Flickr

5/6/89
Terminal Tower At Los Angeles Union Station by emd111, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/82









Düsseldorf by djwudi, on Flickr
Germany by djwudi, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/80
東京羽田機場 by Happy Billy, on Flickr
E033 by Happy Billy, on Flickr

4/82
Pam Outside the Yao Apartment by imjackhandy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985
Rear Parking At Union Station by emd111, on Flickr

1985 - 1969 Camaro pace car convertible on the edge maybe?
Baggage Room At Union Station by emd111, on Flickr

7/87
A Shot Of LAUPT A Few Hours Before Traintime by emd111, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Düsseldorf by djwudi, on Flickr
Düsseldorf by djwudi, on Flickr
Soft-top Beetle, Düsseldorf by djwudi, on Flickr


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

http://theboweryboys.blogspot.ca/2014/09/new-york-citys-stripped-and-abandoned.html


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^Looks like those are 70s DOCUMERICA photos :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fixed my last post. Sometimes Flickr doesn't highlight the BB code, or unhighlights it before I can use Ctrl+C. 

8/80
E071 by Happy Billy, on Flickr
富士山五合目 by Happy Billy, on Flickr
E080 by Happy Billy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/82
Amtrak GP7 #762 Backs The Coast Starlight Into LAUPT by emd111, on Flickr

1985
LAUPT by emd111, on Flickr
LAUPT From The Alameda Parking Lot by emd111, on Flickr


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

I'm like 3 blocks away from Union Station right now .



















It's restored and beautiful inside.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> I'm like 3 blocks away from Union Station right now .


Looks like it cost a ton of money :laugh:

Tour Bus by djwudi, on Flickr
Seidmacherinnengäßchen by djwudi, on Flickr
Small town street by djwudi, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/80
旅遊巴 by Happy Billy, on Flickr
箱根 by Happy Billy, on Flickr
E170 by Happy Billy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981
Union Station And Amtrak Welcome Banner by emd111, on Flickr

1984
Los Angeles Union Station From The South West Parking Lot by emd111, on Flickr

1992
Union Station...Another View by emd111, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kick Hali Butt by djwudi, on Flickr
Leaving Leverkusen by djwudi, on Flickr
Wedding Day by djwudi, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/24/84









1/88









Südkorea Seoul Februar 1990 048 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1984
Parking Lot Of Union Station With LA Skyline by emd111, on Flickr

5/6/89
Terminal Tower Was Still Running The Show Back In 1989 by emd111, on Flickr

5/7/89
May 7, 1989...The 50th Anniversary Of Los Angeles Union Passenger Terminal by emd111, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1983









Südkorea Seoul Februar 1990 050 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

1990


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Might have to scoot back a little time wise soon

Berlin by djwudi, on Flickr
Palace by djwudi, on Flickr
Germany by djwudi, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Buenos Aires

11/70









11/15/75
Italpark by kelofot, on Flickr
Italpark by kelofot, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/4/74
Union Station, Los Angeles by R R Horne, on Flickr

Los Angeles downtown Jan. 1978. by sjnnyny, on Flickr

6/78
Buena Park, Los Angeles, USA by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ancient City Gate Namdaemun in 1960 Seoul, Korea by Smothers52, on Flickr
1960 South Korea ~ Bus Station in Hongcheon City by Smothers52, on Flickr

1962, 1 year old Corvair 700 series sedan
1962 Yongsan, Korea ~ South Post Snow by Smothers52, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/58 - Venezuela
Feria by A.Davey, on Flickr

3/2/60
Eisenhower en Uruguay by U.S. Embassy Montevideo, on Flickr

5/7/70 - Bolivar, Venezuela


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1937
The new family car by Immane, on Flickr

1955 
In salable condition by Immane, on Flickr
Banged up by Immane, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69
korea---emergency-entrance by frankkeillor, on Flickr

1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/56
Curaçao, 1956 by A.Davey, on Flickr

1/72









1979.01 - 04 Caracas by smalltalk80, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/25/61









7/20/68
Seoul 서울 1968-07-20 – 68D07-0218 by palMeir, on Flickr

9/72
South Gate in Seoul, 1972 by Homer 5004, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/67
4-H Club transportation Peru by chasqui01, on Flickr

8/72
"Mi ******" (Peru 1972) by A.Davey, on Flickr

1974
EV-14-003 by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/77
W Mason St, Santa Barbara, California by neville samuels, on Flickr

8/77
State Street, Santa Barbara, California by neville samuels, on Flickr
W Cabrillo Blvd, Santa Barbara, California by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Seoul 서울 1968-07-20 – 68D07-0223 by palMeir, on Flickr
Seoul 서울 1968-08-07 남대문로 南大門路 – 68D08-0722 by palMeir, on Flickr
Busan 부산시 釜山市 1968-08-16 (1) by palMeir, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1967 New Zealand Grand Prix (Album)

1961 '46 Triumph T100 modifed frame-nf620B-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr

8/8/70
New Zealand Railway buses outside the railway station in Dunedin, New Zealand. by express000, on Flickr

1/26/74
1934 Plymouth deluxe coupe in 1974 by Stephen Satherley, on Flickr


----------



## RockWgn (Feb 23, 2010)

I guess vintage is relative. I don't think it means "anything before you were born"......


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

RockWgn said:


> I guess vintage is relative. I don't think it means "anything before you were born"......


I usually post photos from 1992 and before. Everyone has a different opinion on what vintage means, and I try to satisfy everybody


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957
1956 Buick Special Convertible by Raymondx1, on Flickr

3/6/63
LAMTA.19630306 Car 3002 Line J Grand Near Pico by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr

8/1/77
LA International Airport with the Theme Building by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Seoul 서울 1968-08-07 남대문로 南大門路 – 68D08-0722 by palMeir, on Flickr
2470008-R9-E397 by keithparris.flickr, on Flickr
1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 09 21 (26-08c) Motor Racing @ Pukekohe-nf120L-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr
1969 09 21 (49-12) Motor Racing @ Pukekohe-nf120YM-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr
1970 04 05 (118-04) Motor Racing @ Pukekohe-nf120YM-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr
1970 04 05 (118-03) Motor Racing @ Pukekohe-nf120YM-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964 Worlds Fair GM Futrue Car by JSF0864, on Flickr
Kiddieland Cherry Hill Mall Cars by JSF0864, on Flickr
Pop's 1966 LTD by JSF0864, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69
tent-clinic by frankkeillor, on Flickr

8/1/71
도로를 중앙으로 양쪽 언덕이 주택가인 광주대단지 풍경 by kdfarchives, on Flickr

1972
The Great Southern Gate by rahtenkhamen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960 '46 Triumph T100 with sprung hub-nf620B-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr
1961 '52 HRD Vincent 1000cc V Twin @ Tokoroa-2nf620B-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr

9/68
WP47 by Kiwi yzxy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964 Worlds Fair Police Car w Monorail by JSF0864, on Flickr
Ramblewood New Englander Model by JSF0864, on Flickr
Me 1982 by JSF0864, on Flickr
My 1974 Ford Torino Brougham by JSF0864, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Downtown Seoul Street Scene with Street Car - color slide 1955 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

3/56
wereldreis2_160_02 by IISG, on Flickr

19751210-0227-5200.jpg by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Korea, 1973 - DMZ


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Foot of Market St. showing Southern Pacific Building by Eric Fischer, on Flickr
War Memorial and Opera House by Eric Fischer, on Flickr
San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge: west portal of world's largest tunnel by Eric Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966
t44 by Kiwi yzxy, on Flickr

2/68
K20 by Kiwi yzxy, on Flickr

1969 03 02 (12-09) Suspension Bridge @ Opiki-nf120L-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972 (keep in mind that I do not know what the signs on businesses mean)
Old Seoul Station by rahtenkhamen, on Flickr
The Donhwamun by rahtenkhamen, on Flickr

19790907-0239-0200 by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hollywood and Vine (1952?) by Eric Fischer, on Flickr
110 freeway exit from US 101 (1957?) by Eric Fischer, on Flickr
110 freeway exit from US 101 (1950s) by Eric Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970
J12 by Kiwi yzxy, on Flickr
05171xx_Johnstons23_BedfordSB_HawkeBody_1Jan1970 by ptq2002, on Flickr
09206xx_Ford_DY8337_ExKaikohe_ExSuburban27_BullockTrack_2Mar1975 by ptq2002, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955
wereldreis2_100_01 Scheldestraat in Groningen by IISG, on Flickr
wereldreis2_100_03 Scheldestraat in Groningen by IISG, on Flickr

3/56
wereldreis2_157_04 by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jack Tar Hotel (Cathedral Hill Hotel, 1960) by Eric Fischer, on Flickr
The Whitcomb Motor Hotel (1960?) by Eric Fischer, on Flickr
Beck's Motor Lodge, On San Francisco's World Famous Market Street (1970?) by Eric Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/65
Renault 750 by D70, on Flickr

2/68
F4 by Kiwi yzxy, on Flickr

2/29/72
1929 DeSoto in 1972 by Stephen Satherley, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955
wereldreis2_105_03 by IISG, on Flickr
wereldreis2_100_04 by IISG, on Flickr

8/26/55
wereldreis2_101_02 Maico in München by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Market Street Travelodge, San Francisco (1957) by Eric Fischer, on Flickr
Market & Valencia Travelodge at night (1960?) by Eric Fischer, on Flickr
Dell Webb's Towne House (Trinity Plaza), Heart of Civic Center, San Francisco (1962) by Eric Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/69
SunocoCamaro by ockhams_razor7, on Flickr

photo - snow in Davis, 1974 by Jassy-50, on Flickr
Mark Meador 1976 by JCMcdavid, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955
wereldreis2_113_02 by IISG, on Flickr

1957
k44 by Bruce R, on Flickr

1/68
vietnam_korea-57-2 by Sievers ASA, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/15/59
LAMTA - Dreamliner MTA_0200 by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr

11/25/74
Steve in Camaro.jpg by christophe_hammond, on Flickr

Market & Valencia Travelodge (1975?) by Eric Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

At the cottage in 1961, all this gear plus 2 adults and 1 child.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

vietnam_korea-20-2 by Sievers ASA, on Flickr

5/1/70









1974
Three Joe drivers next to their cars by qawwss2000, on Flickr


----------



## partario (May 3, 2012)

A couple of vintage pictures (1975-1979) of vintage car events:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/70

















11/20/72


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagen 1960 by roger4336, on Flickr
Volkswagen 1960 - Dashboard by roger4336, on Flickr
Volkswagen 1963 by roger4336, on Flickr
Volkswagen 1963 - Dashboard by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Now a title loan business, building is still there


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Taipei City - 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr

1972
Mazda R100 at Home by Roger Inman, on Flickr
Mazda R100 at Home Driver's Side 2 by Roger Inman, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/30/83
Bicyclist with Sousaphone by channaher, on Flickr

6/2/89
Audi 4000S by channaher, on Flickr
Audi 4000S by channaher, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
Mazda R100 Rotor on Cardboard by Roger Inman, on Flickr
Mazda R100 Rotor Housing by Roger Inman, on Flickr
Mazda R100 Build Engine 3 by Roger Inman, on Flickr
Mazda R100 Engine by Roger Inman, on Flickr
Mazda R100 at Home 2 by Roger Inman, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958
Lloyd Assembly by Hugo90, on Flickr

1961
Lofstrand factory building France Jet by Hugo90, on Flickr

1968
My father's Morris 1100 on the production line at Leyland by DanieVDM, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960
Car Factory, Port Elizabeth, where the Smaller Parts are in the Final Stages of being installed by HiltonT, on Flickr

1975 Chrysler "Sales bank" storage lot by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr

Coventry, 1977 - LHD US spec car with marker lights closest. RHD UK spec car next to it, and LHD euro spec car next to that.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Taiwan
19790905-1654-4020 by unipix, on Flickr
19790101-0819-4500 by unipix, on Flickr
19790102-0211-4200 by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

These came up in my FB feed last night. Some great old photos of Los Angeles..

http://la.curbed.com/archives/2014/09/12_spectacular_shots_of_a_growing_la_in_the_20s_and_30s_1.php

Also saw a film from 1906 San Francisco from the fron of a street car. I don't know how to link it from FB but if you follow Brenda Priddy it's on her page.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/23/73
Peoria - Spencer in Snow (1973) by roger4336, on Flickr

11/25/84
Buxton. by cabsaab900, on Flickr

11/27/84
Dalby. by cabsaab900, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

leitmotif said:


> These came up in my FB feed last night. Some great old photos of Los Angeles..
> 
> http://la.curbed.com/archives/2014/09/12_spectacular_shots_of_a_growing_la_in_the_20s_and_30s_1.php
> 
> Also saw a film from 1906 San Francisco from the fron of a street car. I don't know how to link it from FB but if you follow Brenda Priddy it's on her page.


Maybe I should put up some even older stuff :thumbup:

12/31/71
W. Sunset Blvd. & N. Fairfax Ave., Hollywood, Los Angeles CA (1971-72) by amineshaker, on Flickr

6/74
Billboards on Sunset #81 by LarryTheFrog, on Flickr
Billboards on Sunset Blvd. #1 by LarryTheFrog, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19790103-1211-0400 by unipix, on Flickr
19790622-1005-1100 by unipix, on Flickr
19790702-0843-2700 by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/26/84
Castle O'er. by cabsaab900, on Flickr
Castle O'er. by cabsaab900, on Flickr

11/26/86
Clipstone. by cabsaab900, on Flickr

Entire Album


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/74
Billboards on Sunset #68 by LarryTheFrog, on Flickr
Billboards on Sunset #104 by LarryTheFrog, on Flickr
Larrabee Street Looking South, Circa 1975 by LarryTheFrog, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19790706-1148-3300 by unipix, on Flickr
19790706-1203-5500 by unipix, on Flickr
19790901-0022-1900 by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Personal pics from my stash mainly from the 70s and 80s  Sorry for the size variations, didn't have time to resize everything. 

Group of riders from Dallas riding up through Arkansas hitting the curvy back roads. 1984ish










1150ES Suzuki .. pretty fast back then. I ended up buying this bike, running the crap out of it and then selling it when it needed a new rear tire (about 1,000 miles)










Decided to dump GM products and go with Toyota 










81 GPZ 550 Kaw










Road trip from big D to Ohio. The timing belt broke the day after we got back home. 










77 Pinto .... it wasn't as bad as they say, but it was pretty much a slug. I actually got some complements on this car. Had a real glass sunroof!










Refreshing the 327 after about 70K miles










Home from work. ....working in my Grandpa's shop for extra money on Saturdays. That 69 had power windows! 










Another pic of the Camaro ... this is what happened to most of them ... they rusted out and died a horrible death! 










Some lowrider - Campbell CA 1979










Neighbor's Road runner .... used to be nice but he was a druggie and let it go. Was never very fast anyway.










Drags out in califoria ... 79 I think it was










Motorcycle collection 80s










Car show 77










Hill climbing with the Chevelle 










I was familiar with these guys a lot 










Painting the 4x4










Grandpa and the mini bike lecture 










My second car .... found a bag of weed in the trunk. 










80 Toyota 4x4 my first truck! It was sooo cool! 










Slappin a 396 together on the garage floor ... a little dirt won't hurt anything. 










Another Toyota .... super clean 82










Another one .... beater $500 83 ... 200K miles










Me and my bro racing cars










My friends airbrush art










The Band!










My first car. 66 Chevelle, 230 six with a knocking main bearing, nothing a couple quarts of motor honey can't fix.... really sloppy ring and pinion ... about a mile of play. First time I filled it up with gas, the gas tank fell out. Sold it for $225 ... gas tank in the trunk. 










Datsun I found for my wife. Super clean 30K miles, smelled new inside!










Cool Mitsubishi 4x4 I liked that truck!










I think this was at the drags somewhere in Tx. 










Jumping a Suzuki TC90 This was the first motorcycle I owned that actually ran good and didn't break down.










College friend and me heading to Myrtle Beach


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^Love the last picture with the '72 Gran Torino! :thumbup:

1955
Downtown by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1958
1953 Buick Special Sedan by Raymondx1, on Flickr

Grauman's Chinese Theater on Hollywood Boulevard by Indiewench, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19790903-0219-2300 by unipix, on Flickr
19790905-1654-4300 by unipix, on Flickr
19790905-1654-4310 by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/60
Pink Citroën B11 in Aabenraa, Denmark, in 1960 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

10/1/66 - Denmark









1975
Control tower at Hoek van Holland. (2544) by Eduard van Bergen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956
wereldreis2_202_02 RKO Hollywood by IISG, on Flickr

6/71
Ajr7106CalT046 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr7106CalT010 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19750103-0644-4500 by unipix, on Flickr
19790905-1654-4400 by unipix, on Flickr
19790905-1654-4340 by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DKW
02-28-1947_01206 Keizersgracht by IISG, on Flickr


04-25-1952_10518 Singel by IISG, on Flickr


10-20-1952_11058 Luxe verhuurauto's van fa. Sloothaak by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/71
Ajr7106CalT011 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr7106CalT017 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr7106CalT066 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19670912-0549-0700.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19690605-0005-2600.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19740611-0329-2500.jpg by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11-27-1952_11163 Jan Luijkenstraat by IISG, on Flickr
12-02-1952_11182A Volkswagen by IISG, on Flickr
01-13-1953_11253B Auto bijna te water by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/70
Ajr7006009 by Fintano, on Flickr
PandL1970-0007 by Fintano, on Flickr

7/72
Ajr72SmMontreal005 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19690719-1020-4800.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19750103-0649-0300.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19751101-0420-0700.jpg by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/54
09-00-1954_12719 Schilders aan het werk by IISG, on Flickr

5/3/55
05-03-1955_13267 Fiat garage by IISG, on Flickr

4/56
04-00-1956_13875_4 Max Tailleur by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19550612-0308-0059.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19670114-1219-2100.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19670921-1008-0900.jpg by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19790702-0812-4500 by unipix, on Flickr
19800702-1655-1330.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19800702-1655-1310.jpg by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/6/57
02-06-1957_14320 Autorai by IISG, on Flickr

2/7/57
02-07-1957_14321 Wout Wagtmans by IISG, on Flickr

9/23/58
09-23-1958_15386C Verkeerschaos Muntplein by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19670621-0604-3300.jpg by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19690425-0420-4000.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19730107-2233-3500.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19740612-0215-4400 by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

09-23-1958_15386A Muntplein by IISG, on Flickr
12-01-1958_15586 ENAVO by IISG, on Flickr
06-15-1960_17312 Shireen Strooker en Henk van Ulsen by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/64
Ajr6412020 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6412021 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/74
AJR-74York017 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/11/75
gm_01720 Thai Truck in Bangkok, Thailand 1975 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

Passing Nam Nao NP 1978-01-17 / Thailand by palMeir, on Flickr

1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

03-00-1961_17912 Spartacus in Du Midi by IISG, on Flickr
05-00-1961_18099B Ongeluk Insulindeweg by IISG, on Flickr
05-00-1961_17887 Keizersgracht by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974
AJR-74Sum-018 by Fintano, on Flickr

10/76
AJR-1976Fall-001 by Fintano, on Flickr
AJR-1976Fall-002 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sakon Nakhon, The heart of the city... 1971 by vincenzooli, on Flickr

9/73
Ramasun-14F by Boondocking, on Flickr

thailand_089_pattaya_1978 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

06-00-1961_18118 Vrije zaterdag by IISG, on Flickr
08-10-1961_18199 Goggomobil by IISG, on Flickr
02-24-1962_18546_1 West Side Story by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

AJR70Apr015 by Fintano, on Flickr
AJR-1970Sum-0011 by Fintano, on Flickr

12/76
AJR-Xmas76-010 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

02-26-1962_18563 Dodge by IISG, on Flickr
03-29-1962_18651_3 Eliane D'Almeida by IISG, on Flickr
04-22-1962_18702 Heim ins Reich by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972 - Bangkok
08-1038 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
14-860 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

1972, Chiang Mai
13-680 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/17/59
Ajr59JVO_E011 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr59JVO_E012 by Fintano, on Flickr

Ajr59JVO_E013 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10-00-1962_18997 Keizersgracht by IISG, on Flickr
02-16-1967_20481C Autorai by IISG, on Flickr
02-16-1967_20481D Autorai by IISG, on Flickr
02-16-1967_20481A Volkswagen op Autorai by IISG, on Flickr
02-16-1967_20481B Volkswagen op Autorai by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/73
Ramasun-14F by Boondocking, on Flickr
Ramasun-18F by Boondocking, on Flickr
Ramasun-69F by Boondocking, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/17/59
Ajr59JVO_E014 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr59JVO_E017 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr59JVO_E016 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

07-31-1965_20115 Heineken paarden by IISG, on Flickr
02-00-1966_20209_2 Piet Nak by IISG, on Flickr
02-16-1967_20465 Fiat 124 by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/72
03-282 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
05-116 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
03-272 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/18/59
Ajr59JVO_F006 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr59JVO_F009 by Fintano, on Flickr

6/60
AJR60Jun007 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Laplandreis_203_01 by IISG, on Flickr
Laplandreis_203_03 by IISG, on Flickr
Laplandreis_208_02 by IISG, on Flickr
Laplandreis_206_04 by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/70









1972
03-185 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
04-019 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

AJR60Jul001 by Fintano, on Flickr
AJR60Jul004 by Fintano, on Flickr
AJR61Oct002 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

09-22-1947_02740 Pompbediende by IISG, on Flickr
Perzie_1958_301-01 by IISG, on Flickr
Perzie_1958_306-01 by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/70









2/72
04-239 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

1979
Ch 07_27 by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 1956
> wereldreis2_202_02 RKO Hollywood by IISG, on Flickr


That's the RKO-turned-Desilu(Lucy and Desi)-turned-Paramount studio and is still around. You can see the Paramount water tower in the background (Paramount later bought the Desilu property and merged it into their lot):


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> That's the RKO-turned-Desilu(Lucy and Desi)-turned-Paramount studio and is still around. You can see the Paramount water tower in the background (Paramount later bought the Desilu property and merged it into their lot):


At least it's still standing. Doesn't seem like all these old properties in LA are torn down that often, which is good. 

6/60
Ajr6006BRP055F by Fintano, on Flickr

8/16/60
Ajr6008J042 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/17/60
Ajr6008J047 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

02-06-1948_04020 Douaniers by IISG, on Flickr
09-02-1952_10935 Wereldreizigers op de motor by IISG, on Flickr
03-27-1957_14398 Afrikagangers by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
03-226 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
05-553 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
05-552 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/18/60
Ajr6008J064 by Fintano, on Flickr

10/29/60
Ajr6010BRP005 by Fintano, on Flickr

11/60
Ajr6009004 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12-00-1947_03619 Ali Baba en de 40 rovers in Cineac by IISG, on Flickr
11-27-1951_10057A Ich mach' dich glücklich by IISG, on Flickr
01-21-1952_10187 Enrico Caruso in Tuschinski by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeontan Delivery Truck, Seoul, 1968 by Homer 5004, on Flickr
Gwanghwamun (North Gate) Seoul 1972/73 by ChiDN, on Flickr
South Gate in Seoul, 1972 by Homer 5004, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/60
Ajr6009011 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6009006 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6009009 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

02-10-1953_11311 Sneeuwruimen by IISG, on Flickr
11-23-1955_13692 Messerschmitt KR175 en KR200 by IISG, on Flickr
02-24-1962_18546_2 West Side Story by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Shinchon street August 72 by funderwood, on Flickr
Yonhi ro by funderwood, on Flickr
Shinchon st summer 1973 by funderwood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/60
Ajr6009013 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe I should try doing a "today" sort of thing. Some more photos in America until I find a new euro set, which shouldn't take too long...
19670925-0548-2600.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19671005-0659-2300.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19700103-0806-4900.jpg by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19681010-1034-1000.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19681111-1358-4400.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19690301-2027-3610.jpg by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dates are in the image titles in case anyone hasn't noticed

19690412-0218-3200.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19690425-0420-4000.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19690805-0308-3000.jpg by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19700605-2059-4800.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19700702-1654-5110.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19711015-1209-3500.jpg by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19720615-1144-3200.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19720826-0759-1400.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19720908-0510-5900.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19720908-1250-2400.jpg by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Obnoxious music aside, enjoy this 5-minute time-lapse video from 1980 from an intersection in central San Diego. AC VWs everywhere...Beetles sometimes lined up 3 or 4 in a row at a traffic light, quite a few Type 2 VW vans as well, and then note the 60s and even a few 50s cars, vintage Japanese cars, and even some of the rarer Europeans (Opel Manta, Fiat 124 Special).


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Santa Monica Beach, 1949









London, 80s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1949

















Nashville, 40s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Denver, CO









Los Angeles









Seattle


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
Gwanghwamun on Sajik-no by funderwood, on Flickr

1973
Hongjimun by funderwood, on Flickr
Seosomun-ro by funderwood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/61
Ajr6112NYC015 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6112NYC032 by Fintano, on Flickr

4/62
Ajr6204W011 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
The Great Southern Gate by rahtenkhamen, on Flickr

Seoul, 1973









8/10/76
2470008-R9-E398 by keithparris.flickr, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/61
Ajr6112NYC033 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6112NYC038 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6112NYC039 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

South Korea, 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962
Ajr6204011 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6206009 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6206011 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/80
LETZTE RUHE by m.joedicke, on Flickr

9/29/80
VW - BUS by m.joedicke, on Flickr

34 years ago today
VW + OPEL by m.joedicke, on Flickr
OPEL-BLITZ, VW + WARTBURG by m.joedicke, on Flickr

10/24/80
MERCEDES by m.joedicke, on Flickr

Vanagon camper a Anza Borrego desert 5-84 by lamsongf, on Flickr
LC AML Poppy in Vanagon at Tehachapi pass 1-88 by lamsongf, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962
Ajr6206012 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6206014 by Fintano, on Flickr

5/79
OLD BUS by m.joedicke, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MSR 1, South Korea, 1973









Shanghai
19780911-0723-1100 by unipix, on Flickr
19790401-1223-3700 by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*Did everybody look through all the VAG albums? Not a problem if you didn't...I can post them up anyway each time I get back to Europe in my little US/Europe/Asia cycle.*

Some techy T3 stuff:
Dias07-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-016 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-027 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/60
Ajr60DukeBx2025F by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr60DukeBx2035F by Fintano, on Flickr

1961
Ajr60DukeBx1012F by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1951
With Two Girls on a Picnic - Tokyo?, c1951 by Rob Ketcherside, on Flickr

4/5/52
Nihon Gekijo (National Theater) Tokyo, Japan circa 1952 by Haole Punk, on Flickr
Ginza District and Lion Beer Hall, Tokyo 1952 by Haole Punk, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias07-061 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-040 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-024 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/60
Ajr60DukeBx2036F by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr60DukeBx2034F by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr60DukeBx2033F by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr60DukeBx2032F by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr60DukeBx2027F by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1945
15F by Bubbas Girl, on Flickr

12/20/46
Christmas at Miyajima School, 1946 by Australian War Memorial collection, on Flickr

1950
Three-Wheeled Japanese Fire Engine by xpkranger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias07-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-029 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-063 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-070 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-011 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ajr60DukeBx2037F by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr60DukeBx2038F by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr60DukeBx2028F by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950
Jeep-Mounted Gun by Piedmont Fossil, on Flickr

1953
Kanagawa, late 1950s? by Rob Ketcherside, on Flickr
IMG_0412 by lizdesbien905, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias07-066 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-071 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-035 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-036 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-059 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

54 years ago this month, forgot to say rabbit rabbit rabbit this morning 
Ajr6010001 by Fintano, on Flickr

6/62
Ajr6206004 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6206005 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Dias07-035 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


Love the T3 photos. Aside from the unexplained bicycle wheel hanging off the back, and the odd lack of a sliding side door, the one above is a dead ringer for my '91.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MagicBus said:


> Love the T3 photos. Aside from the unexplained bicycle wheel hanging off the back, and the odd lack of a sliding side door, the one above is a dead ringer for my '91.


I actually know of a Vanagon sitting in somebody's backyard near me. I guess I'll have to see what's up with it. Glad you like the photos, and *feedback is ALWAYS appreciated.*

North Korean view by [email protected]!, on Flickr
19520000TOK-02 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
195x Korea set 1-13 Ralph Turner by truck by james.b.turner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Also MagicBus, there are a few more T3 photos a fwe pages back (starting at about page 268)

Dias07-037 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-007 by mollerarkivet, on FlickrDias07-017 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-023 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-033 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

More than just T3 coming, have to get all the albums gone through.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/62
Ajr6206NE049 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6206NE016 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6206NE038 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> I actually know of a Vanagon sitting in somebody's backyard near me. I guess I'll have to see what's up with it. Glad you like the photos, and *feedback is ALWAYS appreciated.*





1985Jetta said:


> Also MagicBus, there are a few more T3 photos a fwe pages back (starting at about page 268)


I saw them. I see everything in this thread. I just think that it wouldn't be useful for me to clog things up by giving a thumbs-up to every single post. If I see something I find extra especially interesting, I comment. But, I like 'em all. It's cool to see a window on the past. :thumbup:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

MagicBus said:


> Love the T3 photos. Aside from the unexplained bicycle wheel hanging off the back, and the odd lack of a sliding side door, the one above is a dead ringer for my '91.


RHD/LHT model? That's the most obvious explanation wouldn't it be?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MagicBus said:


> I saw them. I see everything in this thread. I just think that it wouldn't be useful for me to clog things up by giving a thumbs-up to every single post. If I see something I find extra especially interesting, I comment. But, I like 'em all. It's cool to see a window on the past. :thumbup:


Thanks again for the feedback. Glad there's still people looking at this 



gti_matt said:


> RHD/LHT model? That's the most obvious explanation wouldn't it be?


Possibly, but I think that extra wheel might be for testing purposes. Could be a prototype van. 

1953
195x Korea set 8-02 Bulldozer by james.b.turner, on Flickr
195x Korea set 8-05 Bulldozer by james.b.turner, on Flickr
195x Korea set 8-04 Bulldozer by james.b.turner, on Flickr
195x Korea set 8-08 Tank by james.b.turner, on Flickr


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

gti_matt said:


> RHD/LHT model? That's the most obvious explanation wouldn't it be?


That, or the photo got reversed.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MagicBus said:


> That, or the photo got reversed.


Have seen a few mirrored photos in these albums. I still can't believe I just stumbled upon it all, from a Google image search none the less.

Dias07-026 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-021 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-034 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias07-050 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br4-9-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br4-9-011 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Audi 80 (B3) coming up.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I wonder if freedo looks at this thread


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Photograph: Morris Six Wheeler Demo, China (1927) by Northampton Museums, on Flickr

10/36
Carden-Loyd Mk.VIB by Panzer DB, on Flickr

1937
Type 94 Te-Ke (6,5 mm Type 91) by Panzer DB, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias09-014 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias09-017 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias09-038 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias09-027 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias09-026 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias09-030 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias09-022 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias09-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/62
Ajr62OttBx2034 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr62OttBx2038 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/63
Ajr6308037 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/43
Indian Transport (India WW2, Bill Saunders's Photos) by Johnchess, on Flickr

1954
wereldreis1_K92B_337 Maicomobil in India by IISG, on Flickr
wereldreis1_003_calcutta-rangoon_01 by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias01-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias01-022 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias13-056 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> 1954
> wereldreis1_K92B_337 Maicomobil in India by IISG, on Flickr
> wereldreis1_003_calcutta-rangoon_01 by IISG, on Flickr


Photos of that huge scooter lead me to this interesting video on old time scooters:

(German Language)





http://www.vulkan.tv/clipshare/video/1896/Auf-Schleich-Wegen-unterwegs-Motorroller-Sammlung


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Photos of that huge scooter lead me to this interesting video on old time scooters:
> 
> (German Language)


I can say that I had no idea what kind of scooter that was. I found a few other photos (one in color) that I'll put in the next Asia post.

6/63
Ajr6306QuebecBx1005 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6306QuebecBx1007 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6306QuebecBx1020 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954
wereldreis1_K92A_513 Maicomobil in India by IISG, on Flickr
wereldreis1_K92A_510 Maicomobil bij Shell tankstation by IISG, on Flickr
wereldreis1_K92B_321 Maicomobil in India by IISG, on Flickr
wereldreis1_005_02 by IISG, on Flickr
wereldreis1_005_04 by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> I can say that I had no idea what kind of scooter that was. I found a few other photos (one in color) that I'll put in the next Asia post.


I recognized the old Maico name but I can't say I've ever seen one of those before. Based on all the badges and stuff on the scooter, I guess the owners was a world traveler on that thing. I can't imagine how daring it must have been to drive that thing all around the world with no support.

EDIT: Ridden by a crazy Dutchman.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> I recognized the old Maico name but I can't say I've ever seen one of those before. Based on all the badges and stuff on the scooter, I guess the owners was a world traveler on that thing. I can't imagine how daring it must have been to drive that thing all around the world with no support.
> 
> EDIT: Ridden by a crazy Dutchman.


I wonder what happened to the scooter. Couldn't find anything from a little brief research.

Dias02-072 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias02-073 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias02-067 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias02-068 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias02-069 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias02-064 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias02-061 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias02-063 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964
Ajr6310009 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr63Kingston003 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr63Kingston004 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1924
Guard of Honour by Abaraphobia, on Flickr

8/25
'Visit to the College of Engineering' by Abaraphobia, on Flickr

1937
P.E. Benner Contractor Fargo truck from Waitakaruru by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Also some MAN content in here, haven't gotten to the fullsize trucks just yet 

Br5-9-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-9-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-9-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/64
Ajr62Queens011 by Fintano, on Flickr

5/64
Ajr63Kingston004 by Fintano, on Flickr

6/65
Ajr65Sm001 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Love this thread.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DUTCHMANia said:


> Love this thread.


Thanks! :beer:

1967









3/69
Rameswaram, India, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

4/69
Overlanders, Jaipur, India, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias28-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias23-024 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias30-049 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955
wereldreis2_126_02 by IISG, on Flickr

4/69
Jaipur, India, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

1972
22-462 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias15-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias21-013 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias04-038 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965
Ajr6511Miami2002 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6511Miami2016 by Fintano, on Flickr

5/67
Ajr6705Expo002 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/66
322 Boiling over, Herat by gcosserat, on Flickr

1/75
B14-fixing tyre Bombay-Poona road by ianw1951, on Flickr

6/77
Old man resting, Calcutta by larserlandsson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias18-026 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias18-060 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias04-040 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/68
Ajr6807Eastview020 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6807Eastview017 by Fintano, on Flickr

10/69
Ajr6910Cal011 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
23-285 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

1/73
road3 by clejacksonuk, on Flickr

1/75
B37 construction site near our hotel Bombay by ianw1951, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe9-1-130 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-144 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-032 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/78
AJR-FLSum78-024 by Fintano, on Flickr
AJR-Sum78-003 by Fintano, on Flickr

4/18/81
Film81A020 by Fintano, on Flickr
Film81A021 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/66
100 Petrol station nr Adana overnight by gcosserat, on Flickr
113 Latakia by gcosserat, on Flickr
66 Istanbul, porters by gcosserat, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rest1-Br-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Rest1-Br-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-13-010 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/15/80
SanFrancisco1980-003 by Fintano, on Flickr

5/80
AJR8005CalA008 by Fintano, on Flickr

10/82 
198210-AJRSc008 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/66
62a.View of wall of Jerusalem from Petra Hotel 1966 by johnguest43, on Flickr

10/66
337 Afghan painted lorry by gcosserat, on Flickr

8/70
local elections polling booth Delhi 1970 by wombalano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br1-4-018 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br1-4-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br4-5-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/91
Chinatown by complete_unknown, on Flickr
Isuzu mu by complete_unknown, on Flickr
Honda Beat by complete_unknown, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/82
Film82D015 by Fintano, on Flickr

5/85 - Los Angeles
198505-B018 by Fintano, on Flickr
198505-B019 by Fintano, on Flickr
198505-B020 by Fintano, on Flickr
198505-B021 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br7-13-018 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-13-031 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-13-014 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-13-017 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-13-015 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-13-027 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-13-024 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-13-023 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-13-032 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/11/90
Daihatsu - Sprengisandur by Rüdiger Þór, on Flickr

2/91
Jim Richards by .Stupix, on Flickr

#stancenation 
Jim Richards by .Stupix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/86
198603-A018 by Fintano, on Flickr
198603-A024 by Fintano, on Flickr

5/86
198605-A009 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br8-1-008 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-016 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-052 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-038 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-028 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-022 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-074 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-119 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-065 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-069 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/91
Harakuju-Cho on Sunday by complete_unknown, on Flickr
Street View by complete_unknown, on Flickr

7/91
Layered traffic by complete_unknown, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Love me a 2 tops C2/C3...









19780701-0403-5320 by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Making B2 Audis
Fe13-1-002 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe13-1-019 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe13-1-020 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe13-1-011 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe13-1-012 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe13-1-024 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe13-1-010 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe13-1-013 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe13-1-008 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19730107-2233-3500.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19730402-0448-2000.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19730803-1251-5600.jpg by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19780829-0403-0868 by unipix, on Flickr
19780829-0403-5300 by unipix, on Flickr

9/86
198609-C007 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Making B2 Audis Part 2
Fe13-1-076 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe13-1-079 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe13-1-075 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe13-1-078 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe13-1-073 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe13-1-074 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19730910-0920-1900.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19730912-0134-1000.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19730914-0121-3800.jpg by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> [/url]Br8-1-016 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
> Br8-1-052 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
> Br8-1-038 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
> Br8-1-028 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
> ...


You just don't see these old models any more. Even at old car shows. Lots of Beetles but never these 400 models.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> You just don't see these old models any more. Even at old car shows. Lots of Beetles but never these 400 models.


I agree, I haven't seen a 1600 or 400 series in a long time.

1968









2/69
Smithsonian Institution in Washington, DC by sjb4photos, on Flickr

5/7/90 
19900507 18 Pennsylvania Ave., Washington, DC by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias02-047 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias02-053 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias02-054 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias02-057 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19780901-0631-0878 by unipix, on Flickr
19780913-0842-1900 by unipix, on Flickr
19781103-0722-4500 by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/55
MIT - Bob Logcher and Car (1955) by roger4336, on Flickr

5/7/72
Boston - Market District by roger4336, on Flickr

10/10/79
Washington DC by ChrisB1570, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mg3-6-001 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg3-6-002 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Me6-10-003 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1989_1101_102200 by a_eternalheart, on Flickr
1989_1101_101400 by a_eternalheart, on Flickr
1989_1101_104200 by a_eternalheart, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

RCP-1976-215 by Paul-W, on Flickr
RCP-1976-201 by Paul-W, on Flickr
RCP-1976-173 by Paul-W, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe8-4-009 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe8-4-010 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe8-4-016 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe8-4-008 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1989_1101_101500 by a_eternalheart, on Flickr
1989_1101_101300 by a_eternalheart, on Flickr
1989_1101_101100 by a_eternalheart, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

RCP-slides-1975-151 by Paul-W, on Flickr
RCP-1976-089 by Paul-W, on Flickr
RCP-1976-090 by Paul-W, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe8-3-002 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-002 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe7-6-001 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/81
112 Ueno district, Tokyo by mksfca, on Flickr
113 Ikebukuro station, Tokyo by mksfca, on Flickr

5/28/85
gm_02512 Shinjuku Streets at Night, Tokyo 1985 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Massive album is massive

Fe9-1-009 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-010 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-012 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-015 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-016 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-018 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-017 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-019 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-021 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-020 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

RCP-slides-1972-053 by Paul-W, on Flickr
RCP-slides-1973-021 by Paul-W, on Flickr
RCP-slides-1973-034 by Paul-W, on Flickr


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> RCP-slides-1972-053 by Paul-W, on Flickr


What is the chick from _CSI_ doing with the host of _My Classic Car_?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PlatinumGLS said:


> What is the chick from _CSI_ doing with the host of _My Classic Car_?


I'm not much of a CSI watcher, but I lol'd. 

8/7/83
gm_02537 Narrow Kamitabashi Street, Tokyo Japan 1983 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

1/85
Tokyo Street by neville samuels, on Flickr

6/92
Tokyo. Mikoshi no Matsuri (the festival of mikoshi), 1992 by marat-x, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe9-1-037 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-038 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-035 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-044 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-047 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-051 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-052 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-053 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-070 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-025 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

RCP-1977-059 by Paul-W, on Flickr
RCP-1977-077 by Paul-W, on Flickr
RCP-1977-147 by Paul-W, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tokyo

2/12/80









8/84
1984_08_Shibuya_Image32 by Tubagua, on Flickr

1986


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe9-1-063 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-075 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-074 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-081 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-082 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-100 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-109 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-110 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-111 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-112 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

RCP-1977-153 by Paul-W, on Flickr
RCP-1978-037 by Paul-W, on Flickr
Pittenger-slides-1981-062 by Paul-W, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Something "cool" that didn't quite fit into one country. Photos taken in Japan of a Lancia Trevi, 1992:
スキャン 771 by tuulee4, on Flickr
スキャン 863 by tuulee4, on Flickr
スキャン 1284 by tuulee4, on Flickr
スキャン 1368 by tuulee4, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1984_08_Shibuya_Image34 by Tubagua, on Flickr

6/1/87
Far_East-198 by Jack Regehr, on Flickr
Far_East-004 by Jack Regehr, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe9-1-124 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe9-1-133 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe7-7-030 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Album-GMP-1978-83-03 by Paul-W, on Flickr
Album-GMP-1978-83-154 by Paul-W, on Flickr
gmp-europe-1982-14a-19 by Paul-W, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Far_East-010 by Jack Regehr, on Flickr
Far_East-140 by Jack Regehr, on Flickr
Far_East-076 by Jack Regehr, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br4-4-001 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br3-8-031 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe5-2-002 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Br1-4-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


This is demoing the Procon-Ten system. When the engine was pushed back in a frontal crash, cables attached to it pulled the steering wheel forward and tightened the seatbelts.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Son said:


> This is demoing the Procon-Ten system. When the engine was pushed back in a frontal crash, cables attached to it pulled the steering wheel forward and tightened the seatbelts.


I hadn't heard of that before :thumbup: I kind of want to buy an Audi C3.

Album-GMP-1981-025 by Paul-W, on Flickr
Album-GMP-1983-084 by Paul-W, on Flickr
Album-GMP-1983-129 by Paul-W, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/1/87
Far_East-142 by Jack Regehr, on Flickr
Far_East-202 by Jack Regehr, on Flickr

19890329N-5 Tokyo Digital FS office 29 Mar 1989 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br7-2-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-2-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-2-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

San Francisco - Powell Street (1959) by roger4336, on Flickr
togo-gmp-roll-02-08 by Paul-W, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Korea - Seoul - April 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Korea - Ulsan - Hyundai Shipyard - 17 April 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Korea - Seoul - Lowers Parking Lot at Shilla Hotel - 22 April 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br7-3-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-3-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-3-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

San Francisco - Chinatown by roger4336, on Flickr
San Francisco - Telegraph Hill from Lombard Street (1959) by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gonna see about adding a non US/Asian/Euro country post to my little cycle. Some random country or countries each time, depending on what I can find. Chose this first one based on current events...

Me, a Loma lady on her way to do farmwork, her child and my VW. Liberia, 1968 by gbaku, on Flickr

5/26/74
Liberia 3 by Vincedovey, on Flickr
Liberia 2 by Vincedovey, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Korea - Seoul - Lowers Parking Lot at Shilla Hotel - 22 April 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Korea - Seoul - New Apartments - 23 April 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Korea - Seoul - Kimpo (now Gimpo) International Airport - 27 April 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Stor1-Fe-003 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias26-008 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-9-003 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/55


















San Francisco, June 1978 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

037 - Babati, Tanzania (Tanganyika) in the mid 1950s by richmal, on Flickr
019 - Babati, Tanzania (Tanganyika) in the mid 1950s by richmal, on Flickr
078 - Babati, Tanzania (Tanganyika) in the mid 1950s by richmal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Korea - Seoul - 24 April 1985 by Ladycliff, on Flickr

Tiananmen Square 1985 by Ray Cunningham, on Flickr

9/92
China by jo.schz, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mg8-15-011 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Me16-2-013 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg8-9-011 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

San Francisco California 1 Shoreline Highway by Bousquairol's Gallery, on Flickr
San Francisco, June 1978 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Tupper and Reed building, Berkeley, USA in 1978 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/1/60
UN Force (UNEF) in the Congo by United Nations Photo, on Flickr

1974
Keba! Tambula Malembe by Renato Gelforte, on Flickr

1/75
pas moyen by Renato Gelforte, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/14/83
"Shanghai" brand automobile (Xi'an - 59), 1983 by Leroy W. Demery, Jr., on Flickr

The Red Sofa Beijing China by Ray Cunningham, on Flickr

9/85
Beijing Railway Station - 1985 by Ray Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br6-5-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-5-013 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-5-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/77
Newport, Rhode Island in 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

6/78
San Francisco in 1978 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Buena Park, Los Angeles, USA by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Uganda

1961
Hillman Minx & Uganda Parliament buildings by gruntie916, on Flickr
Equator in Uganda by gruntie916, on Flickr

8/10/66 
Tsetse Fly Inspection point by mgjefferies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960
indonesia_064 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr

2/67
Timor, Indonesia, 1967 by east med wanderer, on Flickr
Kupang Airport, Timor, Indonesia, 1967 by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br5-1-013 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Me9-3-002 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br6-10-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/14/66
San Francisco - Hyde Street and Bay by roger4336, on Flickr

4/79
Pacific-Union Club, San Francisco, 1979 by Distraction Limited, on Flickr
Manufacturers Bank building, Beverly Hills, 1979 by Distraction Limited, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/67
Across Timor, Indonesia, 1967 by east med wanderer, on Flickr
Australia "The Wet" by east med wanderer, on Flickr
"The Wet", Northern Territory, Australia, 1967 by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961
Minx & Lake Victoria by gruntie916, on Flickr
Kampala - Amber House by gruntie916, on Flickr

1968
kids on landy by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br9-1-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-036 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-040 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Folsom and Army Streets, May 29, 1942 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
President Eisenhower in San Francisco, October 21, 1958 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
Oreste’s Restaurant, 86 Golden Gate Avenue, on the northeast corner of Golden Gate at Jones. May 1, 1964 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968
mow landrover by gruntie916, on Flickr
office caravan by gruntie916, on Flickr
Pope Paul by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/68
Rickshaw Man, Jakarta, Indonesia,1968 by east med wanderer, on Flickr

3/22/75
gm_01212 Bali Besakih Road 1975 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

9/78
Sumatran highway by Bingley Hall, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br9-1-023 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-024 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-044 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Black Hawk, January 27, 1961, 3:00 PM. by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
Bowlers Supplies, 645 Larkin Street. October 13, 1961. by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
Lisa’s “Kosher Style” Restaurant, 198 Eddy Street at Taylor. January 22, 1963 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968
mombasa rd failures by gruntie916, on Flickr
landy & buffalo by gruntie916, on Flickr
mow landrover by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/67
Malaya Ferry by Argentem, on Flickr

Malaysia_Penang_Pengkalan_Weld_Quay_George_Town_December_1976 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr

Ferry over Sungai Kelantan 1978-01-06 / Malaysia by palMeir, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br9-1-085 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-058 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-042 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Potrero and 24th Streets, Ford ambulance and Ford sedan, January 7, 1943 by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
2026 - 2030 19th Avenue, mid 1950s by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr
The Black Hawk, 216 Hyde entrance, January 27, 1961, 3:00 PM. by San Francisco Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Liking the Uganda and China pics. :thumbup:

Can't complain about Audi C2 content either! :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Liking the Uganda and China pics. :thumbup:
> 
> Can't complain about Audi C2 content either! :thumbup:


Thanks for the feedback! 

Uganda once again:

1968
Equator by gruntie916, on Flickr
me & cortina by gruntie916, on Flickr
MoW Landrover by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Samz 796_malaysia 1972 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr
Samz 889_chingay 1972 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr
Malaysia. Penang. George Town. Jalan Dato Keramat (Dato Kramat Road), 1979. chingay_010_1979 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br9-1-090 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-091 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-148 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965
Two Austin-Healey Sprites by gbaku, on Flickr

1966
Prehistoric obsidian quarry south of Riley, Oregon (USA), 1966 by gbaku, on Flickr

1977
Archaeology crew ready to go, but truck not cooperating, Camp Hancock, Oregon (USA) by gbaku, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968
mow landrover3 by gruntie916, on Flickr
laying tarmac by gruntie916, on Flickr
landrover by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Samz 892_chingay 1972 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr
Malaysia. Penang. Jalan Dato Keramat 1972. Samz 872. by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr
Malaysia. Penang. Hutton Lane ca. 1976. Samz 1566 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br9-1-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-056 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-054 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Late 50s
My 1950 Ford Coupe (with custom wheel covers) by gbaku, on Flickr

New York City during a heavy rainstorm, 1967 by gbaku, on Flickr
New York City during a heavy rainstorm, 1967 by gbaku, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968
truck crash by gruntie916, on Flickr
road somewhere by gruntie916, on Flickr
landy in mud by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/67 - Malaysia
Ben and Company by Argentem, on Flickr
Rope ferry by Argentem, on Flickr
The Navigator by Argentem, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br9-1-016 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-060 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1953
1953 Oldsmobile by gbaku, on Flickr

Approx. 1959
My 1950 Ford Coupe after it was customized and painted by gbaku, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/67 - nice Morris Minors...
Loading Supplies by Argentem, on Flickr
On to the ferry by Argentem, on Flickr
Kuala Lumpur Street by Argentem, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Just realized I accidentally flip flopped the Asian/random country a couple times. Le oopsies. 

1968
new road by gruntie916, on Flickr
grader by gruntie916, on Flickr

1971
East African F27 at Embakasi (1) by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br9-1-062 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-064 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-053 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1929, since we're on the subject of DeSotos today
1929 DeSoto Model K by gbaku, on Flickr

Circa 1943
World War II in Africa by gbaku, on Flickr

University of Oregon Campus, Spring, 1964 by gbaku, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968
roadbuilding4 by gruntie916, on Flickr
landy by gruntie916, on Flickr
landy zebra by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/67
Temporary Bridge by Argentem, on Flickr
Merdeka Hotel by Argentem, on Flickr
Empty Road by Argentem, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br9-1-088 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-038 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-047 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The first car made at St. Thomas assembly, a 1967 Falcon wagon









The last 1969 Ford Falcon at the Ford St. Thomas assembly plant









The new Maverick, assembled at St. Thomas


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961
OHMS Series One on site somewhere by gruntie916, on Flickr
road equipment by gruntie916, on Flickr
road equipment by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/67
New Road by Argentem, on Flickr

6/74
kl station2 by shinjiandlain, on Flickr

8/3/75
768 - Street Scene, Kuala Lumpur by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br9-1-018 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-020 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-022 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/5/79
1972 Mercury Montego MX Villager by channaher, on Flickr

1980
Whoosh 747 by Shavar Ross, on Flickr

3/18/88
151_11 by liverpolitan.im, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961
Brackenhurst Hotel (& MG Magnette) by gruntie916, on Flickr
War Memorial, Nairobi by gruntie916, on Flickr
small drift somewhere by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/1/68
PICT0026 by duncanstrip, on Flickr
PICT0012 by duncanstrip, on Flickr

7/22/75
Road_Block by John Irving Dillon, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br9-1-137 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-147 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-130 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971
CHP on I-405 in Seal Beach, California by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Los Alamitos HS Parking Lot on Cerritos Ave. by 49er Badger, on Flickr

Graham McRae 66 Car at Riverside 1972 by 49er Badger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961
lorry crash, northern Tanganyika by gruntie916, on Flickr
Safari Hotel by gruntie916, on Flickr
clock tower, Arusha by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> University of Oregon Campus, Spring, 1964 by gbaku, on Flickr


This picture makes me laugh!! Just change the cars and it could have been taken today. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963
Landrover At Frasers Hill by Argentem, on Flickr

3/1/68
PICT0043 by duncanstrip, on Flickr

8/2/75
765 - Below Ground Level by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> This picture makes me laugh!! Just change the cars and it could have been taken today. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Yes, yes it could've 

Br9-1-067 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-129 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-046 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Because it says *GT*
Silver Chevrolet Vega GT on Elder Ave. by 49er Badger, on Flickr

Atlantic Ave. at E. Columbia St., Long Beach, California by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Long Beach - Atlantic at Wardlow by 49er Badger, on Flickr

All taken in 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

equator by gruntie916, on Flickr
Mombasa tusks by gruntie916, on Flickr
The Brown Trout Inn, South Kinangop by gruntie916, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

North Bridge Road, Singapore, at its junction with Bras Basah Road, Singapore / Malaysia 1968 (13) by FotoSupplies, on Flickr

8/2/75
766 - View from the Room by srv007, on Flickr
769 - A Duck Runner by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe1-9-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe1-9-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br9-1-069 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Buncha euro stuff in America 

1972
Porsche 356C in College Park East by 49er Badger, on Flickr
L&M Porsche 917 - Mark Donohue by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1983
MGA and Austin-Healey Sprite race cars at Riverside by 49er Badger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961
Anthony and wheel by gruntie916, on Flickr

Laos
Bar Girls In Pedicab On Phạm Ngũ Lão Street - Sài Gòn Nov/1968 - Photo by Brian Wickham by tommy japan, on Flickr

3/72 - Laos, new country 
Street near market by Gene Whitmer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Samz 901_chingay 1972 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr
penang, malaysia_008_1974 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr

8/3/75
776 - Clash of Cultures by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe14-3-033 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

1989
Fe10-2-012 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe10-2-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 Singapore Street by Serendigity, on Flickr

4/72
Singapore - 1972 by Fotorus, on Flickr

Singapur Singapore März 1989 291 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Waseda Street (2) 1969-03-12 / Tôkyô 東京都新宿区早稲田通り by palMeir, on Flickr
車道 1969-07-15 / Yokohama 横浜市中区 by palMeir, on Flickr
歩道 1969-07-15 / Yokohama 横浜市中区 by palMeir, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
Ferrari 512 by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1973
BMW 2002 at night by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1974
Seal Beach College Park East 1974 by 49er Badger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

West Wendover, Nevada - 1950s









Littleton, NH - 1960









Baja, California - 1964


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/8/72
1972 Singapore - Kelly's new trike by GD-NZ, on Flickr

4/72
Singapore Collyer Quay by the Marina Bay by Fotorus, on Flickr

7/1/72
1972 18 Chestnut Ave from Chestnut Close. by GD-NZ, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ômagari Station 1969-02-23 / Akita-keñ 秋田県大曲駅前 by palMeir, on Flickr
Waseda Street (1) 1969-03-04 / Tôkyô 東京都新宿区早稲田通り by palMeir, on Flickr
Bus stop 1969-03-12 / Tôkyô 東京都新宿区高田馬場駅前 by palMeir, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

gmp-europe-1982-15-10 by Paul-W, on Flickr
gmp-europe-1982-19a-35 by Paul-W, on Flickr
gmp-europe-1982-01-01 by Paul-W, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Linville, NC - 1950s









Portland, OR - 1964









Cleveland, OH - 1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972 Kelly at SAF Tengah, Singapore by GD-NZ, on Flickr
1972 Singapore - Gary & Kelly by GD-NZ, on Flickr
1972 Singapore - groceries delivered by GD-NZ, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/70
Expo 70 Auto Pavilion by nyclondonguy, on Flickr

Osaka April '89 by Riex, on Flickr
Osaka street by Riex, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias05-029 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias05-063 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias05-018 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

This is a sweet thread. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

racerpoet said:


> This is a sweet thread. :thumbup:


Thanks! :beer:

Singapur Singapore Januar 1990 016 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Singapur Singapore Januar 1990 018 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Toyota Corona in Singapur Singapore Januar 1990 031 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/70
usa by nyclondonguy, on Flickr

12/77
Self Portrait Hitchhiking to Tokyo by imjackhandy, on Flickr

12/17/86
Beijing intersection 1986 by nisudapi, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias05-051 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias05-054 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias05-053 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971
Seal Beach FD on Dogwood in College Park East at Night by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Little known historic day in Seal Beach College Park East on Elder Ave. by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Little known historic day in Seal Beach College Park East on Elder Ave. by 49er Badger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Toyota Crown in Singapur Singapore Januar 1990 032 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Singapur April 1991 078 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Singapur April 1991 085 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1979
01 Beijing airport road by mksfca, on Flickr
1981_06_27-29 Beijing-22 by Paul D / 007wombat, on Flickr
Beijing May 1989 protests by beijing.may89, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Me12-1-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-1-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-9-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Last day of school for these seniors, 1974
Los Al Ford Mustang by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1974 - I wish people kept the old 3 light mods on C2's more nowadays...
Los Al Ford Fairlane by 49er Badger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Peugeot 203 Sri Lanka Colombo 1992 002 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Sri Lanka Colombo 1992 001 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Sri Lanka Colombo 1992 004 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980 Philippines by kanegen, on Flickr

4/28/85
gm_01840 Ayala Avenue, Makati, Manila Philippines 1985 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

2/26/86
Metro Manila Transit Corp (MMTC) Leyland Atlantean AN68/2L NVJ-906 (fleet No 274) on Senator Gil Puyat Avenue, Manila, Philippines. by express000, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br7-4-005 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-4-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br8-1-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Odessa, TX


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

gm_03122 Bosphorus Bridge, Turkey 1975 by CanadaGood, on Flickr
gm_03111 Imam Reza Shrine, Mashad, Iran 1975 by CanadaGood, on Flickr
gm_03115 Western Iran Dawn, Bus Camping 1975 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/7/75
Jeepneys on Ramon Magsaysay Ave, Davao City by Fotorus, on Flickr

8/76
Rizal Avenue (Avenida) - Metro Manila....as it was by Fotorus, on Flickr

1976
Quiapo church - Metro Manila by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias25-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias25-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias25-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cambridge, MA - 1955









Wixom, MI - 1957









Los Angeles, 1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/1/57
Amasra, Turkey by abaerst, on Flickr

turkey_017_istanbul_1971 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr

6/20/75
gm_02933 BBD Bag South, Central Calcutta Kolkata, India 1975 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/19/76
Inside 'Baliuag Transit' bus depot garage (Cubao - Manila) by Fotorus, on Flickr

8/20/76
Green Jeepney in Manila by Fotorus, on Flickr
Vehicular abuse! by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias25-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-7-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br4-4-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Durango, CO - 1953









Boston, 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/90
1990-02 Turkey Istanbul street scene by Maoli, on Flickr
1990-02 Turkey Istanbul street scene and vendor by Maoli, on Flickr

8/90
1990-08 Turkey Istanbul Bozdgan (Valens) Aquaduct by Maoli, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/17/76
Towards market near Libertad by Fotorus, on Flickr

9/76
Railroad crossing towards mountain (Mount Makiling?) by Fotorus, on Flickr

7/6/77
Banaue Hotel & chopper pad by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Me14-4-077 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias30-010 (Moller Arkiven's conflicted copy 2013-01-23) by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Mg8-9-007 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Port Arthur, TX - 1950s









New Orleans, 1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1990-02 Turkey Istanbul street scene 3 by Maoli, on Flickr
1990-03 Turkey Ankara view of city from hotel 2 by Maoli, on Flickr
1990-08 Turkey Istanbul Golden Horn and Old City Wall by Maoli, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/6/77
A Manila-Bontoc mountain bus by Fotorus, on Flickr

12/79









1/91
Manila 1991 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dias20-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias20-013 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias20-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/1/56
Istanbul, Turkey by abaerst, on Flickr

7/15/56
Beirut, Lebanon by abaerst, on Flickr

10/1/56
Izmir, Turkey by abaerst, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/79 - Philippines

















2/7/86
A Bullock and cart with a load of Bamboo and 3 Jeepneys in A B Fernandez Avenue, Dagupan, Pangasinan, Philippines. by 333junction, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fe6-8-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe5-5-012 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fe5-5-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Alamitos Blvd. at Bradbury 1972 by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1977
CSULB Dynamometer by 49er Badger, on Flickr
CSULB Auto Engineering Class Project by 49er Badger, on Flickr
CSULB Auto Engineering Class Project by 49er Badger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/28/63 - Incirlik AB, Turkey
USAF Air Police Roll Call - 1963 by MR38, on Flickr

5/69
Car Graveyard, Bazargan, Iran 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

7/1/87
Istanbul, Turkey, 1987 by spinetrak, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/1/66
phil misc 9023 The Philippines by robsue888, on Flickr

7/6/66
fam 1966 06 xg Sports car and boat by robsue888, on Flickr

12/31/66
phil misc 8015 The Philippines by robsue888, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fk1-2-010 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-2-013 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-2-019 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972 - Car #35
Porsche 901 Nr. 35 - in Villa Park, California by 49er Badger, on Flickr

Riverside Vintage Races 1983 Paddock Area - Siata 208S by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Riverside Vintage races Shelby by 49er Badger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69
Car Graveyard, Bazargan, Iran, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

9/11/86
Beyşehir busstation near Eşrefoğlu Mosque by Gerrigje Engelen, on Flickr

9/88
Istanbul 1988 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Love the crewcab P'up in the 2nd photo 
Philippinen Manila Februar 1988 142 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Philippinen Manila Februar 1988 143 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Philippinen Manila Februar 1988 146 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fk1-2-012 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-2-011 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-2-014 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1969
Traffic congestion, 1970s by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr
Traffic congestion, 1960s by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr

"America's Ugliest Street" - Speedway Boulevard, Tucson
Traffic and signage congestion by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr

Vancouver, BC - 1973
Vancouver Canada 1973 by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/18/59 - NZ
Oct 1959 - motorcycle racing Motumaoho by D70, on Flickr

7/28/75
Bratislava 1975 by D70, on Flickr

7/13/78
Taxis near the Yeni Mosque next to Galata Bridge, Istanbul 1978 by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/1/85
gm_01911 Luzon, Bontoc Town, Philippines 1985 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

4/86 - Bangladesh


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Part of a T1 owner's manual in English
Gjenstand21-026 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

Gjenstand06-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fn1-3-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
College Park Mustang 2+2 by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Toyota 2000GT at Old Ranch CC in Seal Beach by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Los Alamitos High School - Honda 600 between the lockers by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Riverside SCCA Club Racing by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1973 POC at Riverside by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1974
SB Police on Elder Avenue by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1976
CSULB Engineering Day 76 M-B 300SL by 49er Badger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I've got Murican picture overload. Found the ones in the last post among others, and then about 1000 bus pictures from the 60s-80s with plenty of background cars...

turkey_006_istanbul_1971 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr

7/78
1978 Istanbul Sokak pige Vefa by Bernt Nielsen, on Flickr

11/78
Menschen in Nepal, 1978-30 by Manfred Lentz, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/71 - Bangladesh









1972 - Myanmar
11-027 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

4/86 - Bangladesh


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br10-3-004 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-3-006 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-3-011 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
Riverside Raceway SCCA Sprite by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Seal Beach Porsche 911 at Elder and Fuchsia by 49er Badger, on Flickr

3/76
CSULB Engineering Day 76 300SL Side view by 49er Badger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
12-208 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
10-228 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
10-385 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/84 - South Africa


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br10-3-026 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-3-010 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr
Br10-3-019 by Møllerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973
Chevy Vega GT in the Rain by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Los Alamitos High School looking across Cerritos Ave. by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Porsche 911T owned by a teacher at Los Alamitos High School by 49er Badger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960
Branch of the Netherlands Bank of South Africa Limited, Bulawayo, Rhodesia by HiltonT, on Flickr

1961
Commissioner Street, Johannesburg by HiltonT, on Flickr

1963
Drive in branch of the Netherlands Bank of South Africa Limited, Salisbury, Rhodesia by HiltonT, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985 CHINA 0510 16-7 Canton Boulevar Pearl River by (c)avddrift, on Flickr

Guangzhou, Guangdong Province, China 1988.02.23 by fossilmike, on Flickr
Guangzhou, Guangdong Province, China 1988.02.23 by fossilmike, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/19/86
Gjenstand09-012 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

1987
Fe8-7-018 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

2/5/88
Fe8-7-006 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971
Los Alamitos Police car and Gellers RediMix by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Across Cerritos Ave. in Los Alamitos by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1973
Seal Beach Speedster by 49er Badger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Got a little more Porsches in the US coming up. Blasting Afro-Rican while I post these...

1974
Pegasus Hotel, Georgetown, Guyana by Striderv, on Flickr
HN559 by Striderv, on Flickr
094 by Striderv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Boys peeking inside the car. China 1979 by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr

7/87
Mainland China, Summer 1987 - 23 by Jason Willis by Jason Willis, on Flickr
Mainland China, Summer 1987 - 43 by Jason Willis by Jason Willis, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fk1-1-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-1-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-1-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Early 70s
Seal Beach black Porsche Speedster early 1970s by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1972
Villa Park citrus packing house 1972 by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1973
Porsche 911T owned by a student at Los Alamitos High School by 49er Badger, on Flickr
BMW 2002 in Seal Beach by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Datsun 240Z and Vega GT in Seal Beach by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1974
Rossmoor-El Dorado Animal Hospital at Night by 49er Badger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962
Modern Hotel in Windhoek, the Capital of South West Africa by HiltonT, on Flickr

1965
Road Making Equipment Stored on the Edge of the Namib Desert, near Walvis Bay, S.W.A. by HiltonT, on Flickr
Kaizerstrasse in Windhoek, the Capital of S.W.A by HiltonT, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br1-6-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br2-6-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br3-9-009 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Seal Beach Lifeguard patrol early 1970s by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1971
Seal Beach Main Street early 1970s by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Signal Hill, CA - Alfa Romeo GTV by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1972
BMW 2002 on Seal Beach Bl at I-405 by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1973
Gas lines 1973 by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1974
Triumph TR4A on Foster Rd. in Rossmoor by 49er Badger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1926
The New Locarno and Geneva House, Loveday Street, Johannesburg by HiltonT, on Flickr

1960
Centre of the City of Salisbury, Rhodesia by HiltonT, on Flickr

1962
View of one of the main Districts of Salisbury, Rhodesia by HiltonT, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985 - awesome Galant in the 3rd picture...
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br7-11-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-11-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-11-018 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971
Mercedes Benz 220 (W187) Cabriolet on I-405 North near Seal Beach Blvd. by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Signal Hill, California - Atlantic Ave., north of Spring St. by 49er Badger, on Flickr
MGB-GT in College Park East in Seal Beach by 49er Badger, on Flickr
Signal Hill - Vega GT and pumpjack by 49er Badger, on Flickr

1973
Triumph TR4A in Rossmoor by 49er Badger, on Flickr
BMW 2002 at night in College Park East by 49er Badger, on Flickr


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)

Just found these from when my father brought me to the US Grand Prix at Watkins Glen, early October 1975.

I think this is a replica.



















Not sure what this is










A race-ready Scirocco 










Love the far away look of this guy day dreaming whilst sitting in the 300SL Gullwing Mercedes.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^I have no idea what that is either.

1956
Drive-in Branch of the Netherlands Bank of South Africa, Johannesburg by HiltonT, on Flickr

1960
Netherlands Bank of South Africa, Kitwe, Rhodesia by HiltonT, on Flickr

1963
The Business Centre of Welkom, Orange Free State by HiltonT, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Br10-2-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-5-026 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br5-9-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Warren, OH - 1950s









10/17/65 - Latham, NY


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1951
Groot Constantia near Cape Town by HiltonT, on Flickr

1954
The First Permanent Building Erected in the Centre of Welkom, Orange Free State by HiltonT, on Flickr

2/5/57
The new Salisbury Airport, Rhodesia by HiltonT, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1952
Peugeot 203 by Raymondx1, on Flickr

7/79









6/12/82
David Matériaux à St Jean de Maurienne .mg262 by 6franc6, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Seattle, 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1898
Market Square West, Johannesburg by HiltonT, on Flickr

1922
In the Pilanesberg on the way to Syferbult, Transvaal by HiltonT, on Flickr

1963
District Six, Cape Town by HiltonT, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/82
1982 Panhard Dyna Z à Thonon, Haute Savoie by michelhuhardeaux, on Flickr
1982 Montriond, Haute Savoie, devant les Chebourins by michelhuhardeaux, on Flickr

6/5/83
Amnesty 123 à la fête de la jeunesse le 5 juin 1983... by J&S., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Philadelphia, 50s









Fayetteville, NC - 1960









Burlington, VT - 1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1886
Burgers Crossing the Vaal River by HiltonT, on Flickr

Morning Market in Market Square, Pretoria, pre 1900 by HiltonT, on Flickr

1960
Car Factory, Port Elizabeth, where the Smaller Parts are in the Final Stages of being installed by HiltonT, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice, (France) funeral, September 1959 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr
Dole Place Jules Grevy (France), September 1959 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr

6/14/80
Une R4 hollandaise en France (1980) by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 6/14/80
> Une R4 hollandaise en France (1980) by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr


Man, that is a beautiful shot. Love these old castles. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Man, that is a beautiful shot. Love these old castles. :thumbup:


Gotta pick and choose carefully ic:

Boston, 1952









NYC, 60s









Point Loma, CA - 1972


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

From an Imgur album: Afghanistan, 1967-68











> "I grew up in Tempe, Arizona, and when my dad offered my younger sister, Jan, and me the chance to go with him and our mother to Afghanistan, I was excited about the opportunity. I would spend my senior year in high school in some exotic country, not in ordinary Tempe... Of course, there were loads of cultural differences between Arizona and Afghanistan, but I had very interesting and entertaining experiences. People always seemed friendly and helpful. I never got into any real difficulties or scrapes, even though I was a fairly clueless teenager! Times were more gentle back then." - Peg Podlich (Pictured at right).













> Kabul Gorge or locally known as Tang-i-Gharoo which led to the Darae Maiee-Par (Flying Fish Valley). This is the highway which connects Kabul with the province city of Jalalabad.













> "In the spring of 1968, my family took a public, long-distance Afghan bus through the Khyber Pass to visit Pakistan (Peshawar and Lahore). The road was rather bumpy in that direction, too. As I recall, it was somewhat harrowing at certain points with a steep drop off on one side and a mountain straight up on the other! I remember that, before we left Kabul, my father paid for a young man to go around the bus with a smoking censor to bless the bus or ward off the evil eye. I guess it worked - we had a safe trip." - Peg Podlich.













> Peg Podlich, in the sun glasses, taking a family trip on a bus going from Kabul, Afghanistan to Peshawar, Pakistan


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

More from previous post:











> Guard duty at the King's Palace in Kabul.













> Mr. Bahir (Left), Dr. Podlich's counterpart at the Higher Teachers College of Kabul, and an Afghan teacher (Right). "The Higher Teachers College was a two-year institution for training college-level teachers, located at Seh Aqrab Road and Pul-e-Surkh Road (on the west side of Kabul, near Karte-Seh)." - Peg Podlich













> Afghan girls coming home from school. "Afghan girls, as well as boys, were educated up to the high school level, and although girls (and boys) wore uniforms, the girls were not allowed to wear a chadri (burka) on their way to secondary school. Able young women attended college, as did the men." - Peg Podlich


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

More:











> The Salang Tunnel, located in Parwan province, is a link between northern and southern Afghanistan crossing the Hindu Kush mountain range under the difficult Salang Pass. The Soviet-built tunnel opened in 1964.













> (L-R) Jan and Peg Podlich at Paghman Gardens, which was destroyed during the years of war before the 2001 U.S. invasion of Afghanistan.


Today:



















> King's Hill in Paghman Gardens. "If you look at photos of the devastation of Europe or Asia after WWII and compare them with what you see nowadays or from pre-war times, you can get a similar feeling while looking at these photos from Afghanistan in the late 1960s... Perhaps looking at these old pictures when Afghanistan was a land of peace can encourage folks to see Afghanistan and its people as they were and could be. It is important to know that we have more in common with people in other lands than what separates us." - Peg Podlich


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

More:











> A residential hillside in Kabul. "For the year that I was in Kabul, my family lived in a house in Shari-Nau, up the road from the Shari-Nau Park.Ä My parents had lived in Denver, Colorado in the 1940s. My mother would say that Kabul reminded her of Denver: about a mile in altitude, often sunny, with beautiful mountains in the distance. I thought it seemed somewhat like Arizona because of the arid landscape and lack of rain. Since I was born [in Arizona], it was very easy for me to appreciate the stark beauty of the landscape there in Afghanistan." - Peg Podlich


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

More:











> Parking lot of the American International School of Kabul (AISK). The school no longer exists, although alumni stay in touch through Facebook and hold reunions every few years at different cities around the U.S. The next reunion will be held in Boston in 2013. "AISK's last year was 1979, so the school had a 20 year history. AISK was located on the same campus that currently houses the American University of Afghanistan (on Darul-aman Rd in west Kabul). In 1967-68, there were about 250 students attending AISK and 18 graduating seniors." - Peg Podlich













> Masjid Shah-e-do Shamsheera in Kabul






















> An Afghan Army parade through Kabul













> Afghan military band


http://imgur.com/a/LdHsL#0


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^I feel like driving that Kabul Gorge Highway now :thumbup:

1900
Government Building, Johannesburg by HiltonT, on Flickr

1905
Communion Celebration on Church Square, Pretoria by HiltonT, on Flickr

1932
Rissik Street, Johannesburg with the new Barbican House by HiltonT, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr
China rondreis by (c)avddrift, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Car Ferry "Tellsprung" Beckenried, June 1959 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr
Promenade - Menton (France), September 1959 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr
Dover (England) September 1959 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Actually had my Gran Torino serviced on the exact day the first photo was taken
PAT 2416 on 2-23-78 by transit103, on Flickr

PAT 2418 in 7-81 by transit103, on Flickr

PAT 2421 on 4-20-80 by transit103, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1910
Market Street south, Pretoria by HiltonT, on Flickr

1940
The Armoured Car is the First Line of Defence. Part of the Arsenal on Robben Island, off Cape Town by HiltonT, on Flickr

1960
Fish Hoek on the Cape Peninsula by HiltonT, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1979









1982









1985


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nyons (France), September 1959 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr
Monte-Carlo (Monaco) September 1959 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr
Hotel de Ville - Menton (France), September 1959 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/79 - Namibia
scan0324a by robin_tre, on Flickr
scan0322a by robin_tre, on Flickr
scan0344a by robin_tre, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/23/83
gm_02713 Guangzhou, Railway Station, China 1983 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

1985 CHINA 0513 16-7 Canton Boulevar Pearl River by (c)avddrift, on Flickr

China 1986-b58.jpg by thorgroupstuff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/74
Fairy-tale restaurant, somewhere in France by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

1980
Trams de Saint-Etienne (France) by Trams aux fils., on Flickr


8/81
Vive la France! by Spinool, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> 8/81
> Vive la France! by Spinool, on Flickr


Awesome.  :heart:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Awesome.  :heart:


:thumbup::beer:

8/11/73
Seat belts by Armando Moreschi, on Flickr

8/12/73
San Francisco's "cable car" by Armando Moreschi, on Flickr

8/21/73
Chinatown, New York by Armando Moreschi, on Flickr

8/24/73
N.Y. Chinatown, Pagode Phone Box by Armando Moreschi, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gabon

7/88
Wet Drive by qatbart, on Flickr

2/89 
River Crossing by qatbart, on Flickr

8/90
Beach Driving by qatbart, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
08-413 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
08-187 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

1972 - immediate Supernatural thoughts, and I don't even watch it
08-199 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/65
Preparing to leave for a long trip through Europe in 1965 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

8/8/70
Èze-Village, France by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

6/1/74
Causeway in Camargue, France by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/71
New York City 1971 - Avenue of the Americas by Gentle***Giant, on Flickr
New York 1971 - Times Square by Gentle***Giant, on Flickr
New York 1971 - Greenwich Village by Gentle***Giant, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/67
My 1967 VW Beetle 1500 in Pendembu by Barry Isaac, on Flickr

1968
1960s All People's Congress (APC) Political Rally in Kabala, Sierra Leone (West Africa) 1968 by gbaku, on Flickr
Loading my VW, Kabala, Sierra Leone (West Africa) by gbaku, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
08-609 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
08-611 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
08-852 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/64
15 km south of Barcelona, Spain in 1964 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

5/9/70
Formula 3 race day, Monaco in 1970 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

5/72
Coastline south of Barcelona, Spain in 1972 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


>


"Me love you long, long time"?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PlatinumGLS said:


> "Me love you long, long time"?


:sly:

Small bus ("comfort bus") stopped in Pendembu, 1967 by Barry Isaac, on Flickr
Mobil station in Pendembu, 1967, showing both pumps by Barry Isaac, on Flickr
Traditional structures near Kamabai, Sierra Leone (west Africa) 1968. by gbaku, on Flickr


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> :sly:


It is a well-known line said by a Vietnamese hooker in the movie _Full Metal Jacket_. You've never heard that before?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PlatinumGLS said:


> It is a well-known line said by a Vietnamese hooker in the movie _Full Metal Jacket_. You've never heard that before?


Either I haven't, or I haven't watched it in years.

1972
08-877 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
08-1038 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
08-1037 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/15/60
Our Citroën B11 Normale model 1951 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

6/74
View from Roman amphitheatre, Arles, France by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Saint Tropez, Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/75
Chinatown Dragon Dance by Bobolink, on Flickr

9/79
Chinatown - Toronto, Ontario 1979 by mcwidi_2, on Flickr

Chinatown San Francisco, CA - Oct. 1979 by kocojim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Honduras, 1962
PICT0035 by Fotos Honduranos de Tocoa, Colon, on Flickr

Guatemala City, 1979
Guate City El Cairo by Infrogmation, on Flickr
GuateCity National Palace by Infrogmation, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hong Kong - British & N. China Flags - 1 Jan 54 by Phil Roeder, on Flickr
View of Koza, Oki. business center - April 54 by Phil Roeder, on Flickr
Okino Village - Aug 54 by Phil Roeder, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/64
L'Arc de Triomphe, Paris, France in 1964 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


5/4/70
Getting close to Cannes by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

5/7/70
Rolf gocarting in Antibes by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/78
17 by radioskip☢, on Flickr
15 by radioskip☢, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BelizeCity70sCarBike by Infrogmation, on Flickr
19771227-19 by bullcreek, on Flickr
19780101-13 by bullcreek, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hong Kong - We rode back to Oki in one of these planes - 3 Jan 54 by Phil Roeder, on Flickr
New Naha Department Store - July 54 by Phil Roeder, on Flickr
Manila pedestrians and Jeepneys - Sep 54 by Phil Roeder, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/64
Massif Central, France in 1964 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

8/65
Severely overheated engine, Saint-Denis-d'Orques, France in 1965 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

5/8/70
Hotel Marina Baie des Anges under construction, Antibes in 1970 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PAT 1654 on 8-5-71 by transit103, on Flickr

8/78
13 by radioskip☢, on Flickr

PAT 1030 on 5-20-78 by transit103, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/68
Department of Government Transport Albion SPCX19W 1899 in Loftus Street near Macquarie Place Sydney, New South Wales, Australia. by express000, on Flickr

11/10/70
Department of Government Transport AEC Regent IIIs 2354 and 2509 and the P and O Steam Ship Orcades at Circular Quay West, Sydney, Australia. by express000, on Flickr

12/1/71
AEC Regent III 2172 being lifted onto the ship Wakasa Maru at Woolloomooloo, Sydney, Australia. by express000, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Naha Modern Buildings - July 54 by Phil Roeder, on Flickr
Busy My Tho Street in 1969--img291 by Lance & Cromwell, on Flickr

India, 1978


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/4/53
08-04-1953_11705 Tour de France 1953 by IISG, on Flickr

8/77
Old French car - Renault R12 TS Phase 2 (Parents' car) France - 1977 by 'Yannewvision' (+2.000.000), on Flickr

7/81
Old French car - Renault R20 GTD Phase 2 (Parent's car) France - 1981 by 'Yannewvision' (+2.000.000), on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/79 - MATADOR 
Mardi Gras parade 1979 Datsun by Infrogmation, on Flickr
Mardi Gras parade 1979 Hood Riders by Infrogmation, on Flickr
Mardi Gras parade 1979 SS Mardi Gras IFrog by Infrogmation, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/56
Farmhouse in the Azores- 1,000 miles off the coast of Portugal in 1956 by "SnapDecisions" photography, on Flickr

1965
Trams de Porto (Portugal) by Trams aux fils., on Flickr

1978
Trams de Porto (Portugal) by Trams aux fils., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19751101-0420-0700.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19751202-0333-1600.jpg by unipix, on Flickr
19751210-0227-5200.jpg by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/2/72
1972 - 01 - GP de France - Charade by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
1972 - 07 - GP de France - Charade by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
1972 - 09 - GP de France - Charade by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/73
STCP Porto: Cars 266 and 284 pass on Rua Nova do Alfândago by Mega Anorak, on Flickr
STCP Porto: Car 212 on R de Gonçalo Cristovão by Mega Anorak, on Flickr

9/78
Trams de Coimbra (Portugal) by Trams aux fils., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/1/67
Tokyo - Chuo-Dori by roger4336, on Flickr
Tokyo - My First View by roger4336, on Flickr
Tokyo - Chuo Dori by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/2/72
1972 - 10 - GP de France - Charade by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
1972 - 16 - GP de France - Charade by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
1972 - 23 - GP de France - Charade by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/76
RDG 6304 by CPShips, on Flickr

3/76
Penn Central 4448 by CPShips, on Flickr

5/77 - gotta go grainy once in a while
RF&P 104 by CPShips, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/19/68
Lisbon - Rua do Alecrim by roger4336, on Flickr

7/20/68
Lisbon - Praça do Comercio by roger4336, on Flickr

9/74
Porto 214 by Bingley Hall, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/2/67
Tokyo - Another Side Street by roger4336, on Flickr

5/3/67
Tokyo - Matsuya Department Store by roger4336, on Flickr

5/11/67
Kyoto from Hotel by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/2/72
1972 - 25 - GP de France - Charade by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
1972 - 22 - GP de France - Charade by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
1972 - 04 - GP de France - Charade by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965
1965 MPLS MN Mr Luckys by Infrogmation, on Flickr

12/89
SNOwLA89HurwitzMintz by Infrogmation, on Flickr
SNOwLA 1989 United by Infrogmation, on Flickr


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Love the old F1 pics. Could you imagine grass pits today? Or racing next to a rock outcrop?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

saron81 said:


> Love the old F1 pics. Could you imagine grass pits today? Or racing next to a rock outcrop?


Nope :laugh:

7/19/68
Lisbon - Praça dos Restauradores by roger4336, on Flickr

7/20/68
Lisbon - Casa dos Bicos by roger4336, on Flickr

7/76
Lisbon / Lisboa: Praça do Comércio by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/5/52
Bamboo Scaffolding in Tokyo, Japan 1952 by Haole Punk, on Flickr

5/1/67
Tokyo - Ginza by roger4336, on Flickr

1973
17-511 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/2/72
1972 - 34 - GP de France - Charade by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
1972 - 33 - GP de France - Charade by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
1972 - 30 - GP de France - Charade by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/62
Kennedy Davis Schiro Limo 62 by Infrogmation, on Flickr
Charleston Edmonston-Alston House - 1966 by dewey4219, on Flickr
South of the Border - South of the Border, South Carolina by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/78 - Yemen


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956
wereldreis2_166_06 Honda Juno in Tokyo by IISG, on Flickr

1972
08-157 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
18-365 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975 Swiss GP
19750823_Dijon_Shadow DN5 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
19750823_Dijon_Stand Shadow by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
19750823_Dijon_Watson by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)



















1975
35mm Black and White (1975) by Hunter-Desportes, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/78 - Yemen


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
18-087 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

Scenes from a May Day Demonstration - Tokyo 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr
Scenes from a May Day Demonstration - Tokyo 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GP de Suisse 1975 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
19750823_Dijon_Clay Regazzoni by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
1975_James Hunt_GP Suisse by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/72
President Nixon and Frank Rizzo in Philadelphia by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr

2/89
new_york_89_37.jpg by Escuincle, on Flickr

6/91
ND Stadium Parking Lot - Touchdown Jesus by Cavalier92, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/78


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
18-650 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

Scenes from a May Day Demonstration - Tokyo 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr

5/79
Pachinko Parlor - Tokyo, 1979 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1980 Belgian GP
19800504_Zolder_Andretti by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
19800504_Zolder_Jarier by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
19800504_Zolder_Fittipaldi by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
19800504_Zolder_Reutemann by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

July 4th Parade 1971 by cotarr, on Flickr
July 4th Parade 1971 by cotarr, on Flickr
July 4th Parade 1971 by cotarr, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/85
Arabsat Earth Satellite Station SanaaYemen 1985 by Spitfire13, on Flickr

8/85
Bab Al-Yemen Gate Sanaa Yemen 1985 by Spitfire13, on Flickr

10/85
Yemen Marib Area 1985 by Spitfire13, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/86
The Bund - Shanghai 1986 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr

4/89
Street Food - HK 1989 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr
Four Modernizations Banner - Guangzhou 1989 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19800504_Zolder_Patrese by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
19800504_Zolder_Lees by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
19800504_Zolder_Depailler by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

July 4th Parade 1971 by cotarr, on Flickr
July 4th Parade 1971 by cotarr, on Flickr
July 4th Parade 1971 by cotarr, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

North Yemen Marib 1985 by Spitfire13, on Flickr
North Yemeni Assistants Arabsat Earth Station 1985 by Spitfire13, on Flickr
Yemen Sanaa Arabsat Earth Satellite Station 1985 by Spitfire13, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Street Scene - Kunming 1985 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr

1/86
New Years Day Kunming 1986 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr
Fancy Toy Car - Kunming, Yunnan 1986 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19800504_Zolder_Prost by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
19800504_Zolder_Stand Ligier by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
19800504_Zolder_Stand Fittipaldi by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

July 4th Parade 1971 by cotarr, on Flickr
July 4th Parade 1971 by cotarr, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1986 - Oman
Nizwah, Oman by kendo1938, on Flickr
Nizwah, Oman by kendo1938, on Flickr
Nizwah, Oman by kendo1938, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/86
Hot Car Gets Stopped - Taipei 1986 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr
Grand Hotel - Taipei 1986 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr
Chungking Road - Taipei 1986 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/82
Andrea De Cesaris - Alfa Romeo 182 3.0 V12 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Manfred Winkelhock - ATS D5 Ford Cos. DFV 3.0 V8 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Lotus 91 Ford Cos. DFV 3.0 V8 (Mansell) by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Banff, Alberta - March 1950 by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr








Camp Echo Lake by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/84
Jebel Harim from Wadi Bih, Musandam by golden road, on Flickr

12/84
Surveying Khasab Roads Project by golden road, on Flickr

1986
Corniche, Mutrah, Oman by kendo1938, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

One Auto - Guangzhou 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr
Busdriver - Guangzhou 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr

4/1/92
is there a hell for non chinese speaking advertisers? by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/82
Michele Alboreto - Tyrrell 011 Ford Cos. DFV 3.0 V8 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Bruno Giacomelli - Alfa Romeo 182 3.0 V12, Ducarouge & De Cesaris by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
De Angelis & Warwick by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957 - Glenville State College - Glenville, WV
Concord's Bowl Bid by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

1962 - Long Beach, CA
Gone Fishin' by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

1967 - Shell, WY
Entering Bighorn by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/84
Musandam Mountain Road by golden road, on Flickr
Wadi Khabb, north of Dibba by golden road, on Flickr

12/84
Khasab Fort Road by golden road, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Street Scene - Guangzhou 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr
On the Truck - Guangzhou-Foshan Road 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr

12/78
Outside Guangzhou 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/82
Jean-Pierre Jarier - Osella FA1D Ford Cosworth DFV 3.0 V8 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Lotus 91Ford Cosworth DFV 3.0 V8 (De Angelis) by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Raul Boesel & Rupert Keegan - March 821 Ford Cosworth DFV 3.0 V8 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960 - Alaska
I Don't Know. Alaska! by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

1962
Jackson Park - Chicago, Illinois by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

1965 - Willmette, IL
In With The New by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/84
Evening Drive back to Khasab from the foot of Jebel Bil Ays by golden road, on Flickr
Wadi Khabb Shamsi, getting narrower by golden road, on Flickr

1/85
Insecticide by golden road, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Guangzhou Streets (2) - 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr
Street Scene & Cemetery - Hong Kong 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr

12/78
Housing Project - Hong Kong 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Eddy Cheever - Ligier JS19 Matra 3.0 V12 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Raul Boesel - March 821 Ford Cos. DFV 3.0 V8 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Derek Daly - Williams FW08 Ford Cos. DFV 3.0 V8 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960
Let Patchogue Local 1483 Be The First To Wish You a Merry Christmas by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

1962
Michigan Ave. and Erie St. - Chicago, Illinois by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

6/62
Julians - Chicago, Illinois by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/84
Descent to Wadi Bih by golden road, on Flickr

2/85
Mudflats reclaimation by golden road, on Flickr
Khasab from Jebel 2 by golden road, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nathan Road - Hong Kong 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr
McDonald's - Hong Kong 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr

12/78
Streets of Hong Kong 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/82
Nelson Piquet - Brabham BT50 BMW 1.5 L4T by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Alain Prost by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Derek Warwick - Toleman TG181C Hart 1.5 L4T by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1962
Michigan Ave. and Superior St. - Chicago, Illinois by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr










11/25/81 - stancenation - the view from a Chrysler Cordoba
Negative, I say again, negative camber angle on that 240D by channaher, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/62 - Israel









8/73
Israel 1973 (265) by smashz, on Flickr
Israel 1973 (055) by smashz, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The TV English Teacher - Taipei 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr
Brush Cart Man - Taipei 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr
光復大陸 - 臺北車站, 民國67年 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/82
Stand Arrows_Mauro Baldi by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Stand March by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Lotus 91 Ford Cos. DFV 3.0 V8 (De Angelis) by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/59
New Hampshire Highway Hotel - Concord, New Hampshire by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

1964
Out With The Old by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

Montreal, Quebec - Summer 1967 by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/73
Israel 1973 (291) by smashz, on Flickr

1979
Taxi in Morocco by Pete Shacky, on Flickr
Tiznit (Morocco, 1979) by Pete Shacky, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Taipei City - 1978 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr

3/89
Rollerskating Guangzhou 1989 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr

4/89
Four Modernizations Banner - Guangzhou 1989 by Gedawei 葛大为, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/82
Brabham BT50 BMW 1.5 L4T by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Brabham BT50 BMW 1.5 L4T by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Derek Warwick - Toleman TG181C Hart 1.5 L4T by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/62
State Street Looking South - Chicago, Illinois by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

6/62
State and Wacker Looking South - Chicago, Illinois by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

4/78
Pike Place Market - Seattle, Washington by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Best Friends (Morocco, 1979) by Pete Shacky, on Flickr
Streetlife in Morocco (1979) by Pete Shacky, on Flickr
Streetlife in Morocco (1979) by Pete Shacky, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
08-236 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

1973
17-495 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
17-553 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/82
Jean-Pierre Jarier - Osella FA1D Ford Cosworth DFV V8 3.0 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Manfred Winkelhock - ATS D5 Ford Cos. DFV 3.0 V8 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Renault RE30B 1.5 V6T (Arnoux) by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950s
Street View of Pittsburg, California by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

9/64 - Gatlinburg, TN - if you haven't gone to Gatlinburg, you need to
The Rebel Corner by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr

6/70 - Peachtree & ****ar, though ****ar no longer exists
The Body In The Street - Atlanta, Georgia by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tangier, Morocco, c. 3 July 1960 by allhails, on Flickr

Tiznit (Morocco, 1979) by Pete Shacky, on Flickr

3/84 - same place as 1st picture
TANGER March 1984 pic10 by streamer020nl, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1967 - South Korea


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/82
Lotus 91 Ford Cos. DFV 3.0 V8 (Mansell) by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Brian Henton - Tyrrell 011 Ford Cos. DFV 3.0 V8 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Niki Lauda - McLaren MP4B Ford Cos. DFV 3.0 V8 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957
Berkshire Picnic by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr










9/73
Three-Fingered Jack's Saloon - Winthrop, Washington by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Algeria - 1954









March 1973 - Free Camping - Algeria by MrGGBen, on Flickr
March 1975 - Free camping in Algeria by MrGGBen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lotus 91Ford Cosworth DFV 3.0 V8 (De Angelis) by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Elio De Angelis - Lotus 91 Ford Cosworth DFV 3.0 V8 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Stand Renault by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/3/71
Car Set Afire on GW Parkway in Va: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr
Blockade Removed from Wisconsin Ave.: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr

19761009 06 Newport, TN by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/1/91 - 1985 Land Rover last registered for May 1991
algeria - by ruin by Derek Tearne, on Flickr
Camping in the sahara desert by Derek Tearne, on Flickr
The main road - Zaire 1991 by Derek Tearne, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> 5/62
> State Street Looking South - Chicago, Illinois by The Pie Shops Collection, on Flickr


So how much energy did all those street lights use? I'd love to see a night shot of that same picture.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> So how much energy did all those street lights use? I'd love to see a night shot of that same picture.


I might have to do a little research eace:

South Korea - 1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978 Swiss GP
19780521_Zolder_Andretti by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Zolder 1978 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
Zolder 1978 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/3/71
Arrest on Key Bridge: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr
Military Heads into D.C. to Quell Protests: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr
Autos Maneuver Around Abandoned Car—Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/29/91
Camping at Epulu by Derek Tearne, on Flickr

6/20/91
Landrover in front of Kilimanjaro by Derek Tearne, on Flickr

10/15/91
Wind in the desert by Derek Tearne, on Flickr

Maybe they just left the RR behind and it has African plates on it now...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/83
BB 512i by jpmm, on Flickr

7/88
Gp de france 250 88 Jacques Cornu by Patchok34, on Flickr
Reynold Roth 1988 by Patchok34, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/3/71
Blocking Wisconsin & M in Georgetown: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr
SW Freeway Exit Blocked by Sit-In: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr
Overview of Protesters Blocking Maine Ave.: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1991
luderitz - inside truck by Derek Tearne, on Flickr
nigeria - yankari baboons breaking and entering by Derek Tearne, on Flickr
zaire - Derek digging by Derek Tearne, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

South Korea, 1967








1967 South Korea ~ Yongsan Main PX (Post Exchange) by Smothers52, on Flickr

6/81
KOREA81-820114 by colt911, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/88
Juan Garriga by Patchok34, on Flickr
Luca Cadalora by Patchok34, on Flickr
Dominique Sarron GP de France 1988 by Patchok34, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/3/71
Abandoned Trucks and Cars Block Streets: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr
Clearing the Street of Blockade: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr
Civil Disobedience on 19th Street: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/64
Down Calle del Cristo by epicharmus, on Flickr
The Casa de España in Old San Juan by epicharmus, on Flickr

5/77
Parque de Bombas de Ponce, Puerto Rico by ukoboe, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/81
KOREA81-820121 by colt911, on Flickr
KOREA81-820119 by colt911, on Flickr
KOREA81-820176 by colt911, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/88
Carlos Cardus GP de France 1988 by Patchok34, on Flickr
Jean-Philippe Ruggia Gp de France 250 88 by Patchok34, on Flickr
Luca Cadalora Gp de france 250 88 by Patchok34, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/3/71
Police Make Arrest on Key Bridge: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr
Troops Move into Washington: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr
Arrests at Dupont Circle: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bayamón, PR
1964-03-16 GARCIA MUXO Mario & Olga Mari in Puerto Rico by Emil Signes, on Flickr

8/65
Old San Juan, 1965 by lreed76, on Flickr
Normandie Hotel and road along beach, San Juan, 1965 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/81
KOREA81-820142 by colt911, on Flickr
KOREA81-820145 by colt911, on Flickr
KOREA81-820143 by colt911, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/88
Reynold Roth Gp de France 250 88 by Patchok34, on Flickr

7/88
Honda RS 250 de Luca Cadalora by Patchok34, on Flickr
Gp de france 250 88 Jacques Cornu by Patchok34, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/3/71
Troops Guard Dupont Circle: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr
Police Use Mace to Clear Intersection: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr
Armed & Ready at P Street: Mayday 1971 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/69
Puerto Rico by Floorent, on Flickr
Puerto Rico by Floorent, on Flickr

2/77
19770200S-13 San Juan, Puerto Rico Feb 1977 by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/81
KOREA81-820122 by colt911, on Flickr
KOREA81-820085 by colt911, on Flickr
KOREA81-820063 by colt911, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/91
Eddie Lawson Gp de france 500 91 by Patchok34, on Flickr
RGV 500 prête pour les essais by Patchok34, on Flickr
Wayne Gardner rentre aux stands - GP de France 91 by Patchok34, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/68
MLK Jr. Assassination, 9th & U St. NW: 1968 B by washington_area_spark, on Flickr
MLK Jr. Assassination, 9th & Florida NW: 1968 #6 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr
MLK Jr. Assassination, DC Fire fighting: 1968 #1 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/1/60
1960_San José - Partial view of Central Avenue. The city's shopping center is predominately managed by Polish, Lebanese, German, French, Swiss and Italians. by ROSanJose OIM, on Flickr

3/62
Setting up the Willys Jeep Generator by BentonJ, on Flickr

2/17/76
Virtual ghost town - outside Limon by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/81
KOREA81-820034 by colt911, on Flickr
KOREA81-820030 by colt911, on Flickr
KOREA81-820041 by colt911, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^
1968 - people dressed a lot better back then.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/91
"Gp de France 500 91" by Patchok34, on Flickr
Wayne Gardner by Patchok34, on Flickr
Kevin Schwantz by Patchok34, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/57
Facing West toward Start / Finish Bridge - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr
Mechanic driving Ferrari 290S No.15 - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr
1957 Oldsmobile F-88 Mark II - Concept show car - Sebring Florida - 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Funeral, Colombia 1967 by A.Davey, on Flickr

9/79 - Colombia









11/79 - Bogota, Colombia


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/81
KOREA81-820046 by colt911, on Flickr
KOREA81-820043 by colt911, on Flickr
KOREA81-820047 by colt911, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/91
Yamaha YZR 500 de JP Ruggia by Patchok34, on Flickr
Roche au virage de la Tour by Patchok34, on Flickr
Mickael Doohan à l'attaque by Patchok34, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/57
Lotus/Climax Eleven (without skin) - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr
Maserati Frua Spyder cockpit - Sebring Florida - 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr
Porsche 550 RS and mechanic - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/79 - Colombia


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/81
KOREA81-820171 by colt911, on Flickr
KOREA81-820190 by colt911, on Flickr
KOREA81-820184 by colt911, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/91
John Konciski by Patchok34, on Flickr
La Yamaha Yzr 500 de Wayne Rainey by Patchok34, on Flickr
Juan Garriga by Patchok34, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/57
Arnolt Bristol Bolide No.71 - James Cook driver - Leonard Karber co-driver (in the white cap) - Pit area - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr
1956 Ferrari 250 GT Boano Convertible - a Ferrari with Tail Fins - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr
Ferrari 500 TRC Scaglietti Spyder - Reserve / Practice Car - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/8/71
São Paulo - Skyline from Nove de Julho by roger4336, on Flickr

1/10/74
São Paulo - Caterpillar Brasil S.A. by roger4336, on Flickr

4/21/74
São Paulo - Avenida Nove de Julho by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/81
KOREA81-820159 by colt911, on Flickr
KOREA81-820162 by colt911, on Flickr
KOREA81-820125 by colt911, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/91
Eddie Lawson by Patchok34, on Flickr
Jean-Philippe Ruggia by Patchok34, on Flickr
Kevin Schwantz by Patchok34, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/57
Jaguar D -Type - Practice Car - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr
Porsche 550 RS Spyder - Reserve / Practice Car - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr
View from the bridge stairway: Hay bales, white lines, pylons, and sportsmen drivers - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/29/71
São Paulo - Caterpillar D4 Tractors by roger4336, on Flickr

5/1/71
São Paulo - Shopping Center Iguatemi (1971) by roger4336, on Flickr

1/8/74
São Paulo - Caterpillar Bus by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Early '80s racing from my hometown.


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

More from the same track!

































(That's Keke Rosberg, the father of Nico Rosberg.)


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Oh, some more still.









Also rallycross events were held at the track.
























































Martin Schanke, the multiple European Champion and a total hot-head. (He once got out of his car after he was pushed into a spin and stood in the middle of the track, stopping everybody. Simply because he felt he got unfair treatment from the other drivers. )


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/11/90
J.A.M Trans Nissan DFV-949 (fleet No A-950) and five other buses on layover in the Lawton area of Manila, Philippines. by express000, on Flickr

5/4/91
Porsche 962C, Team Taisan by kemeko1971, on Flickr

5/5/91
grid02 by kemeko1971, on Flickr


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^Those Camaros and quattros look awesome :thumbup:

Schwantz dans les stands by Patchok34, on Flickr
Eddie Lawson GP de France 91 by Patchok34, on Flickr
Wayne Rainey GP de France 91 by Patchok34, on Flickr


----------



## smalcolm13 (Sep 27, 2014)

This is such an interesting thread to look through


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

smalcolm13 said:


> This is such an interesting thread to look through


:thumbup::beer:

Night driving practice begins: Porsche 550 RS Spyder #44 - Winner of the Index of Performance - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr
Cunningham practice car: Jaguar D -Type: No.6P - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr
Kimberly Maserati 200 SI - Ted Boynton - practicing - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/30/62
FNM - BRASIL by Werner keifer, on Flickr

1976
Pampulha - Mineirão by moacirdsp, on Flickr

11/79
Manaus, 1979. by Rafael de Luis, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/5/91
Mazda 787 by kemeko1971, on Flickr
Nissan R91CK by kemeko1971, on Flickr
Starting grid of 1991 JSPC Fuji 1000km. by kemeko1971, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/91
Sito Pons GP de France 91 by Patchok34, on Flickr
Juan Garriga GP de France 91 by Patchok34, on Flickr
Wayne Gardner by Patchok34, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/23/57
Chevrolet Corvette SS: a pre-race drive by Zora Arkus Duntov "Father of the Corvette" - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr
Juan Manuel Fangio - 4.5 Liter Maserati 450S - Sebring 1957 (Detail) by lairdascott, on Flickr
View from Bridge stairway: Turn 1 - Ferrari 250GT Europa No.16 - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/1/77 - Bolivia
Tour_de_Bolivia_104 by naven87, on Flickr
Tour_de_Bolivia_103 by naven87, on Flickr

5/1/78 - Bolivia
Escoma_27 by naven87, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/5/91
Nissan R91CP by kemeko1971, on Flickr
Jaguar XJR-11, Team Suntec by kemeko1971, on Flickr
Mazda 787B by kemeko1971, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/91
Jean-Phiippe Ruggia - GP de France 91 by Patchok34, on Flickr
Adrien Morillas - GP de France 91 by Patchok34, on Flickr
Wayne Rainey vainqueur by Patchok34, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Centerline, MI - makes me want our '50 Champion back...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977 - also missing our FJ40 right about now. Decided to change from a 1971 CJ5 to a bright red/orange FJ way back when. 
Tour_de_Bolivia_026 by naven87, on Flickr
Zongo_14 by naven87, on Flickr
trinidad_coroico_zongo_24 by naven87, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/5/91
Starting grid of 1991 Fuji 1000km. by kemeko1971, on Flickr
Toyota 91C-V by kemeko1971, on Flickr
Nissan R91CP by kemeko1971, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/91
Kevin Schwantz - GP de France 91 by Patchok34, on Flickr
Kevin Schwantz Dans les stands by Patchok34, on Flickr
Wayne Gardner rentre aux stands - GP de France 91 by Patchok34, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, this is Linda Vaughn 









1963 Corvette 2 tops








Paramount Chevrolet Company by FordTorino73, on Flickr









Max Curtis Ford by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977
trinidad_coroico_zongo_22 by naven87, on Flickr
rioabajo_coroico_20 by naven87, on Flickr
penas_mercados_07 by naven87, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

File07286 by Ian Fuller, on Flickr
File07170 by Ian Fuller, on Flickr
File07474 by Ian Fuller, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1992 Monaco GP

5/28/92
Andrea Chiesa by kemeko1971, on Flickr
AndreaChiesa2 by kemeko1971, on Flickr
Michael Schumacher by kemeko1971, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Those letters must be worth something today


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978
Escoma_25 by naven87, on Flickr
Escoma_13 by naven87, on Flickr
Beni_25 by naven87, on Flickr


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

*1985Jetta*: you like motorcycles. I get it. But 1991 is not considered vintage, dude. Not hatin', just sayin'.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

North Korea, 1973

















File07553 by Ian Fuller, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/28/92
AndreaChiesa3 by kemeko1971, on Flickr
AndreaChiesa2 by kemeko1971, on Flickr
Aguri Suzuki by kemeko1971, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/23/57
Hairpin Turn: AC-Bristol Ace No. 36 - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr
Juan Manuel Fangio - 4.5 Liter Maserati 450S - Sebring 1957 (Detail) by lairdascott, on Flickr
Hairpin Turn: Lotus-Climax Eleven No. 61 - Puerto Rico Racing Team - Sebring 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977 - some cool rides in this photo...
urmiri_sorata_11 by naven87, on Flickr

rioabajo_suriqui_urmiri_14 by naven87, on Flickr

1978
Beni_06 by naven87, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/24/80
Seoul, the ultimate "vanished scene," 1980 by Leroy W. Demery, Jr., on Flickr
Seoul Plaza - site, 1980 by Leroy W. Demery, Jr., on Flickr

North Korea - Emergency service, 1989 by The stamp guy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Word.
Me driving a hawt car | Gotland, Sweden | Ca 1991 by ratexla, on Flickr

3/25/92 - Passat untaxed since 1995 according to the DVLA
File08945 by Ian Fuller, on Flickr
File08951 by Ian Fuller, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/4/81 - March 77B Formula Atlantic
Medenica Racing Team by Duane Matsen, on Flickr

5/30/82
Paul Newman Racing @ Riverside Raceway by Duane Matsen, on Flickr

7/14/84
John Herne drives his March 77B @ Phoenix International Raceway by Duane Matsen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977
rioabajo_suriqui_urmiri_17 by naven87, on Flickr
lima_lapaz_21 by naven87, on Flickr
lima_lapaz_04 by naven87, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/85
Tokyo Street by neville samuels, on Flickr
Japan Diet (Parliament) Building, Tokyo by neville samuels, on Flickr

5/28/85
gm_02211 Tokyo, Akihabara Traffic Police, Japan 1985 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Helsingborg (Sweden) station, 24 Oct 1988 by midgpee, on Flickr

1988
Stockholm, Sweden by Faramarz S, on Flickr

7/90
"The Pearl" - Lloyd Alexander Custom by Skitmeister, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/16/82
John Herne driving his March 77b @ Riverside Raceway by Duane Matsen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*Question: Do you all like the cycle from country to country, or should I change it up a bit? I need some opinions.*

1977
lima_1st_views_20 by naven87, on Flickr
lima_1st_views_18 by naven87, on Flickr
lima_1st_views_10 by naven87, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/85
City Streets of Tokyo, Japan by neville samuels, on Flickr
Ginza Shopping District in Tokyo, Japan by neville samuels, on Flickr
Tokyo Shopping by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oostende (Belgium), 24 Oct 1981 by midgpee, on Flickr
Oostende (Belgium) Cathedral, 24 Oct 1981 by midgpee, on Flickr

Approximately 7:30 AM
Bastutrask (Sweden) station, 26 Oct 1981 by midgpee, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1990 GP of Greater San Diego - IMSA GTP - 11/11/90 - Del Mar Fairgrounds

Brundle Pit Side by StuSeeger, on Flickr
Nissan IMSA GTP driven by Geoff Brabham by StuSeeger, on Flickr
Fangio's Toyota IMSA GTP by StuSeeger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977
illimani_12 by naven87, on Flickr
devilstooth_sorata_09 by naven87, on Flickr
altiplano_21 by naven87, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/81
121 Tokyo avenue by mksfca, on Flickr
109 Kannon Temple, Tokyo by mksfca, on Flickr
110 Akasuka district, Tokyo by mksfca, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

<6:00 AM
Hamburg (West Germany), Hbf,, 29 Oct 1981 by midgpee, on Flickr

12/81 - never knew this badge engineered version existed
SAAB-Lancia 600 in the snow by vetaturfumare, on Flickr

5/83
Mags in Taunus by vetaturfumare, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jaguar At Del Mar by StuSeeger, on Flickr
Nissan GTP by StuSeeger, on Flickr
Toyota IMSA GTP by StuSeeger, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977
Altiplano_06 by naven87, on Flickr
Altiplano_02 by naven87, on Flickr
altiplano_03 by naven87, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> *Question: Do you all like the cycle from country to country, or should I change it up a bit? I need some opinions.*


The way you're posting them now is fine by me.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

GolfGLSGirl said:


> *1985Jetta*: you like motorcycles. I get it. But 1991 is not considered vintage, dude. Not hatin', just sayin'.


Arrête de râler, t'emmerdes tout le monde...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> The way you're posting them now is fine by me.


This. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GolfGLSGirl said:


> *1985Jetta*: you like motorcycles. I get it. But 1991 is not considered vintage, dude. Not hatin', just sayin'.


Didn't even see this before. 1992 is my current cutoff, but I'd be more than happy to adjust it if others agree with you. Even thought about taking it up to 1994 (20 years), but then I thought eh, that's a little too new. I also try my best to keep something with wheels in each photo. The late 80s/early 90s photos also can sometimes serve as "backups". Actually had a photo from 1992 lined up as the first finding for this post but I was able to find these 



Mtl-Marc said:


> This. :thumbup:





Iroczgirl said:


> The way you're posting them now is fine by me.


Alrighty. Actually just stumbled upon a couple Quebec photos from 1980. Also found photos of early 70's strikes/protests in the US, and other Canadian/American photos from 1977-1991.

Thanks for all support!

8/15/64 - Karachi
High Class Restaurant by Frank Shufelt, on Flickr

4/69
Jamrud, Pakistan, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

12/71


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SCANDINAVIA 1984 pic32 by streamer020nl, on Flickr

11/26/89
Italian car, Swedish snow by Jonathan Palfrey, on Flickr

7/90
Saab 9000 six-wheeled tow truck by Skitmeister, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Davy Jones' Jaguar XJR-10 by StuSeeger, on Flickr
Oil Warning by StuSeeger, on Flickr
Geoff Brabham in a Nissan IMSA GTP by StuSeeger, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Arrête de râler, t'emmerdes tout le monde...


Better would be; when you start posting the volume and quality of content here that 1985Jetta posts, then you can critique. So far, he owns this thread.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Better would be; when you start posting the volume and quality of content here that 1985Jetta posts, then you can critique. So far, he owns this thread.


I pasted it into Google Translate and lol'd a bit. I think I've been slacking 

4/69
Khyber Pass, Pakistan, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

12/69
The Mall Lahore by nickphoto21, on Flickr

1/70
Bedford Rocket, Pattoki by nickphoto21, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Whoops 

Ministry of Health building, Lilongwe (1989) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Lilongwe (1989) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Street, Ryalls Hotel, Blantyre (1989) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Geilo Norway 1956 by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

1957
Skoda by aslakr, on Flickr

Norway, 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Got a whole nother late 80s/early 90s IMSA album ready, but I thought we'd come back to that a little later:

Snow slowly melting, Arlington, VA (1979) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Beside the tracks, Point of Rocks, MD (1979) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr

Town of Percé, QC (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/7/70 - Venezuela









5/8/70 - Puerto Ordaz, Venezuela 









12/79
GO truck in Venezuela by liberalmind1012, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/71 - Bergen









8/71 - Hardanger









Oslo, 1990
Norway by Craig Bellamy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

That PHOENIX though.
US Capitol from SE, DC (1979) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Jefferson Memorial, DC (1979) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Older houses, Foggy Bottom, DC (1979) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/67
4-H Club transportation Peru by chasqui01, on Flickr

10/69
Ocongate Peru by chasqui01, on Flickr

8/72
Plaza de Armas, Trujillo, Peru by A.Davey, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/17/62
Opel Motor Car Accident by ubaid8677, on Flickr

6/23/74
19740623-1329-0400 by unipix, on Flickr
19740623-1329-0500 by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/67









8/1/74
Odda in Norway by Mimi_K, on Flickr

On the way to Trollstigen 1980-08-20 / Norway by palMeir, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Older terrace, Foggy Bottom, DC (1979) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Watergate, Virginia Ave., DC (1979) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Watergate, Foggy Bottom, DC (1979) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/74 - Peru
Spandoek in Chiclayo by IISG, on Flickr

Lima, 1974
EV-14-003 by IISG, on Flickr

1979.03 - 142 To Lima by smalltalk80, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/14/66
148.Hairpins by johnguest43, on Flickr

19740623-1329-0400 by unipix, on Flickr
19740623-0629-3600 by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/67 - Osafjord, Norway









7/67 - Bergen, Norway









8/8/84
209. Ospeli Bru (bridge) on Norway's Route 15 by J.C. Carter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Easily one of my favorite AMC's...the 60's ones don't do much for me, other than the AMX









Visitors at house, Adams, MA (1979) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Easily one of my favorite AMC's...the 60's ones don't do much for me, other than the AMX


Really nice of AMC to celebrate how many hamburgers were sold by their local McDonalds franchise.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/53
IMG_0016 by rjl6955, on Flickr

7/31/57
Frank País Funeral, Santiago, Cuba 1957 by Cuba5259, on Flickr

9/58
Presidential Palace, Havana 1958 by Cuba5259, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Really nice of AMC to celebrate how many hamburgers were sold by their local McDonalds franchise.


Took me a second :laugh:

5/69 
Repairs, Thessaloniki, Greece, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

12/69
Lahore by nickphoto21, on Flickr

6/71
Lowari Pass 1971 by hutsman, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/1/53
26Norge by YlvaS, on Flickr

7/56
Trondheim 1956: Ravnkloa by Krogen, on Flickr

7/67 - Ullensvang, Norway


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

House, Miami, FL (1979) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Harpers Ferry General Store, WV (1979) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr

Why's your top up bro?
Red car, Miami, FL (1979) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/53 - Vieques, PR
IMG_0028 by rjl6955, on Flickr

11/53 - Cuba
IMG_0003 by rjl6955, on Flickr

9/10/68
Encarnación, Paraguay by alefot, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ryalls Hotel, Blantyre (1989) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
City street, Blantyre (1989) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Fish fresh from the Lake (1989) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/1/53
07 Lunch Notudden by YlvaS, on Flickr

12/30/56
U.N. EMERGENCY FORCE (UNEF) FOR THE MIDDLE EAST by United Nations Photo, on Flickr

8/83 - Hardangerfjord, Norway - my first car right there...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/31/58
Nuclear Protestors Pass Takoma Park DC: 1958 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr

3/74
Peoples Drug Warehouse Strike 1974 #2 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr

11/11/74
On the Job Murder at Metro 2a by washington_area_spark, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Now have even more Murican stuff (and USDM imports)...car carrier truck style 

9/10/68
Encarnación, Paraguay by alefot, on Flickr

7/86
Campeggio a Tozeur by alfjodor, on Flickr

8/86 - Burkina Faso
Med067 by alfjodor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Evening in Akihabara, Tokyo (1986) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Early morning, Ochanomizu, Tokyo (1986) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Tokyo main street by night (1986) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bergen (Mount Floyen), Norway - 1967









8/71 - Osafjord, Norway









7/79
Harpefossen fjellstove in Norway by Michiel2005, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New 1961 Fords
Ford C Hadley 1961 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

There's something for everybody:
Mack R car carrier by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1987
GMC or Chev Subaru Hauler by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/86
Piscina di Nefta by alfjodor, on Flickr
Camion a El Oued by alfjodor, on Flickr
Una sosta nell'Erg Bourharet by alfjodor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Orderly pedestrians, Ochanomizu, Tokyo (1986) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
House, Shoji-ko (1986) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Distant bridges, Washuzan (1986) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965
Norge: Gudvangen, Nærøyfjord. Sogn by National Library of Norway, on Flickr

11/7/85 - Oslo town hall
Norway - 1985 (10-35) by MacClure, on Flickr

11/7/85 - Oslo
Norway - 1985 (10-36) by MacClure, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GMCs Insured Transporters by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Dodge CN car hauler, Fla. by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Actually have already listened to Good Vibrations today...
GMC Brigadier M&G 1236 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/86
Che sonno, ragazzi! by alfjodor, on Flickr
Qui si va un po' meglio! by alfjodor, on Flickr
Che accidenti di pista! by alfjodor, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> 7/86
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/51SJqP]Una sosta nell'Erg Bourharet by alfjodor, on Flickr


I assume they are carrying these sheets of plywood on the top of their cars as sun shades so the roofs do not heat up as much?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Taxi rank, Bangkok (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Golden stupa, Wat Phra Keo temple, Bangkok (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Bus (logo inspired by London Transport?), Bangkok (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1960
Norge: Gudvangen, Nærøyfjord. Sogn by National Library of Norway, on Flickr

1965
Norge: Gudvangen, Sogn by National Library of Norway, on Flickr

Norge: Valle, Setesdal by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962 Chevrolets on Convoy Chev by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
CONVOY w/Falcons by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
IH coe 105' auto transport INSURED by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/86
Si lavora per togliere la marmitta by alfjodor, on Flickr
La cena by alfjodor, on Flickr
Insabbiamento by alfjodor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Traffic, Bangkok (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Busy bus, Bangkok (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
View over river from Wat Arun temple, Bangkok (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965
Norge: Svinesund. Brua mellom Norge og Sverige. 65 m. fri høyde. 420 m. lang by National Library of Norway, on Flickr
Norge: Tvindefoss. Ruten Voss - Stalheim - Gudvangen. by National Library of Norway, on Flickr
Norge: Lom stavkirke, restaurert i 1933. Nevnes første gang i 1270, men er atskillig eldre. by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chevy "Bruin" Delavan Prototype by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Tilt Cab GMC car carrier by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Pete Car Carrier, Freddie Nelson by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Buono a sapersi! by alfjodor, on Flickr
La gomma ha fatto "buum" by alfjodor, on Flickr
Pole position by alfjodor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

View from rooftop, Kobe (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
View from rooftop, Kobe (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
View from rooftop, Kobe (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965
Norge: Parti fra vegen Røldal - Sauda. I bakgrunnen Røldal. by National Library of Norway, on Flickr
G-32-58 Norge: Fagernes, Valdres, ca 1965 by National Library of Norway, on Flickr

'70
G-32-136 Norge: Fagernes, Valdres, ca 1970 by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

"Piggyback" auto transporters by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
54 Fords by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Chev Tilt Cab by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Puf puf... by alfjodor, on Flickr
Montagne dell'Hoggar by alfjodor, on Flickr
Verso l'Assekrem by alfjodor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

View from rooftop, Kobe (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Vertical street signage (it's more natural), Nara (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Leaving Todai-ji Temple, Nara (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965
Norge: Lærdal, Sogn by National Library of Norway, on Flickr
Norge: Måbødalen. Ruten Eidfjord - Fossli - Geilo by National Library of Norway, on Flickr
Norge: Steinsdalsfossen, Norheimsund, Hardanger by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Insured Transporters Dodge #58 with M38A1 Jeeps by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
1957 Dodge Trucks by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
57 Dodge "Metropolitain Convoy" by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gen384 by alfjodor, on Flickr
Gen405 by alfjodor, on Flickr
Avs001 (182) by alfjodor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Group of chidren, Nara (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Acres of cement, Hong Kong airport (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Air China? B-258, Hong Kong airport (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 7/86
> Si lavora per togliere la marmitta by alfjodor, on Flickr


No worries, this is safe.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> No worries, this is safe.


Exactly my thoughts, but they probably had to make do with what they could find in the middle of the desert. 

Norge: Parti fra helårsvegen over Haukelifjell, ved Svandalsflona by National Library of Norway, on Flickr
Norge: Måbødalen. Ruten Eidfjord - Fossli - Geilo by National Library of Norway, on Flickr
Norge: Nysgjerrige geiter by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Since we're on the subject of Colts today...
Mack R-Model "HSI" by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
GMC "Astro" Insured Transporters #222 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Word!
Ford "LN9000" Convoy w/Yugo's by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/86
Gen411 by alfjodor, on Flickr
Dia201 by alfjodor, on Flickr
Gen566_bis by alfjodor, on Flickr


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/eSVqh8]Tokyo main street by night (1986) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


Camaro in Tokyo .


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


>


Camaro in Tokyo .


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> Camaro in Tokyo .


Was hoping someone would notice that.

1960
Pakistan Airforce Bristol 170 Freighter by alanlorduk, on Flickr

4/69
Khyber Pass, Pakistan, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

6/18/78
Air Malta AP-AMJ by Ingy The Wingy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Norge: Vik i Sogn. I bakgrunnen Hella og Fjærlandsfjord by National Library of Norway, on Flickr
O-47-38 Norge: Høyfjellsovergang, fotografert i juni by National Library of Norway, on Flickr
G-32-60 Norge: Fagernes, Valdres, ca 1965 by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

54 Chryslers on Auto Hauler by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Convoy Ford by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
K.A.T. International, Ramblers by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/86
Gen417 by alfjodor, on Flickr
Med117 by alfjodor, on Flickr
Dia209 by alfjodor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1989
Old apartment buldings in Abu Dhabi 1989 مدينة أبوظبي في by moaksey, on Flickr

12/91
Abu Dhabi in the Firefly by DennisSylvesterHurd, on Flickr

3/91
1991_03_Abu_Dhabi_04 by Tubagua, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960
A fodder factory in Nykarleby (Uusikaarlepyy) by Svenska litteratursällskapet i Finland, on Flickr

8/63 - Helsinki 









9/9/70
Helsinki by sofarsocute ♩♪, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955 Ford wagons on hauler by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
New 55 T-Birds on Convoy truck by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Autocar "Robertson Truckaways" by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gen415 by alfjodor, on Flickr
Gen422 by alfjodor, on Flickr
Avs001 (215) by alfjodor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kai Tak Airport, 1962
scan026 by Mayor McCheese, on Flickr

1966 Hong Kong flood aftermath
scan047 by Mayor McCheese, on Flickr

1967 hong kong-003 by Mayor McCheese, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/68 - Helsinki
USSR68Bx1010 by Fintano, on Flickr

Leningrad/St. Petersberg, 1970
0070 by JimUSAguy, on Flickr

8/2/78
Stuga camping in Karigasniemi by Renk Knol, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New 1979 cars
GMC 9500 United Transports by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1985
IH "S" Car Hauler VWs and Audi by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1986 - Elkton, MD - been there before...
Chevrolet 90 car carrier "Dixie" #2007 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/86
Avs001 (213) by alfjodor, on Flickr

8/86
Dia231 by alfjodor, on Flickr
Avs001 (228) by alfjodor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/66
Hong Kong by Argentem, on Flickr

5/18/67
Hong Kong - Hennessey Road by roger4336, on Flickr

5/22/67
Hong Kong - Police near Peninsula Hotel by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/68
Finnish Street by Kuvamme, on Flickr
Rural Road by Kuvamme, on Flickr

Leningrad/St. Petersberg - 1970
0071 by JimUSAguy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1934
ILL Special Associated Transps by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
1934 Chevrolet 3-car carrier by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

International and Packard by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Car meet in Rudolstadt, Germany, 1911. All the buildings but that one corner building, where that side street is, are still there.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

A few decades before cars:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

OMG, doing it wrong, lower it:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Must be the late 1920. Germany.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Kar98 said:


> Car meet in Rudolstadt, Germany, 1911. All the buildings but that one corner building, where that side street is, are still there.


Just awesome! :heart:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/86
6 suonati al chiar di luna! by alfjodor, on Flickr
Montagne dell'Hoggar by alfjodor, on Flickr
Gen405 by alfjodor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/69
Kowloon, Hong Kong, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

11/74
Hong Kong tram - No. 144 by Fotorus, on Flickr
1974 traffic in HK by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/30/39
Broadcast van for sound with a wood gas unit, 1939. by Archives of the Finnish Broadcasting Company Yle, on Flickr

1960
Pietarsaari Jakobstad Suomi Finland by dumell, on Flickr

10/3/61
Vasa 1961 by gcosserat, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959 - Mali
Goggomobil by boybentley, on Flickr

1965
samz002_ethiopia by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr
samz017_ethiopia by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hong Kong - From The Landmark Mandarin Oriental - June 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Hong Kong - Star Ferry by Night - June 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr
Hong Kong - From the Mandarin Oriental - June 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1931-05-22 Allekirjoittanut Heikin polvella by JuhaUK, on Flickr

1940
Sd.Kfz. 251/1 Ausf. A mittlerer Schützenpanzerwagen by Panzer DB, on Flickr

7/8/41
T-28 C “Postijuna” (Suomi) / T-28 obr. 1938 Ekranami by Panzer DB, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Alaska Railroad #1 exhibit, Anchorage, AK (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Shuttle bus + passengers, Denali National Park, AK (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Station Hotel, McKinley Park, AK (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Parking lot, Riyadh (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Airstreams in a government yard, Riyadh (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Shara al Mataar, Riyadh (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

1985Jetta said:


> 1962 Chevrolets on Convoy Chev by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
> CONVOY w/Falcons by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
> IH coe 105' auto transport INSURED by PAcarhauler, on Flickr




Man, I love these vintage car transport pics!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

82Turbo930 said:


> Man, I love these vintage car transport pics!


The whole thing is "loaded" with greatness :thumbup:

5/70 - Taiwan


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bernkastel, Germany in 1969 (056) by DB's travels, on Flickr

8/76
Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Dinkelsbühl, Germany, in 1976 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

url=https://flic.kr/p/8o4TWq]







[/url]7-Car Convoy rig with 53 Fords by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
1955 Ford COE with 55 Fords by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
W&K Auto-Back prototype by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Water tower, Riyadh (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Back alley, Riyadh (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Bus on Shara al Mataar, Riyadh (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Taiwan


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Untaxed as of 1984
Snowy departure, Four Marks (1975) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Balloon, Military display, Aldershot (1975) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr

Still taxed/MOT'd for 2015 eace:
Forestry Commission Ford 4000 Tractor+Trailer, Chawton Forest (1975) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956 Studebakers on carrier by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
W&K Auto-Back in use by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Dodge "Hell Driver's" Transport by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Decorated Toyota, Riyadh (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Al Yamamah Hotel, Shara al Mataar, Riyadh (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
S. along Tariq al Wazeer, Riyadh (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/70 - Taiwan









3/20/71 - Taiwan


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Unloading? army tank from transporter, Aldershot (1975) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Inspecting light armoured vehicle, Aldershot (1975) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr

Car was repainted black according to the DVLA
Stobinian, Ben More and Ben Lui from Lix Toll (1976) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955 Nash cars in Auto-Loader by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Piggyback 1959 Chryslers by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Charger Daytonas on carrier by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## wb4yye (Jan 20, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> The whole thing is "loaded" with greatness :thumbup:


The whole THREAD is loaded with greatness. Thanks for it, 1985Jetta. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

wb4yye said:


> The whole THREAD is loaded with greatness. Thanks for it, 1985Jetta. Happy Thanksgiving!


You too. You're welcome, and I'm glad you like the photos eace:

Angola

1960
VIII RALLIE DE SÁ DA BANDEIRA by Nite_Owl, on Flickr

'65
LUANDA 651 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr
Luanda65 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Samz 155_philippines 1967 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr

11/20/72 - Taiwan









Road partners (5) 1978-08-26 / Zamboanga, Mindanao by palMeir, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960









1968
Pictures of a postcard - Germany DDR - Berlin Alexanderplatz by railasia, on Flickr

Pictures of a postcard - Germany - Heidelberg Hauptbahnhof / Central Station by railasia, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

W&K prototype "Skyscraper" Dodge by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
1956 Chevys on Arthur rig by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
GOAT w/Datsun load by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


>


What a crazy contraption. Wonder how all the linkages operated, hydraulic?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> What a crazy contraption. Wonder how all the linkages operated, hydraulic?


All I know is that the linkages were enclosed in the "final" version.

1960s
LOBITO 650 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr
LOBITO 65 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr

EMÍLIO MARTA - CHEGADA DO LOTUS 23 - BENGUELA 1966 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/69
Afghanistan, 1969 by east med wanderer, on Flickr
Kabul River, Afghanistan, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

8/71
Afghanistan - 1971 by guignard_francois, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pictures of a postcard - Germany DDR - Berlin Karlshorst by railasia, on Flickr

7/29/68









11/12/68


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

1985Jetta said:


> Charger Daytonas on carrier by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


Dang. What I would do for any of those cars, or that truck. Heck just give me the whole dang combo!!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Saw a '73 GP in my local junkyard recently, but it wasn't in this load.
Complete Auto Transit Pontiacs by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

I need a mk1, like yesterday :banghead:
Chevy Bruin Delavan 2311 (2300) by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Circa 1986, I wonder if Chapel looks at this thread - background forgotten gem
Ford Louisville, LOHR trl, Nu Car by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

...maybe I'll save the truckload that entirely consists of N-body Grand Ams for the encore


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Dang. What I would do for any of those cars, or that truck. Heck just give me the whole dang combo!!


I actually have an unfinished Dodge L-700 plastic model and had a '69 Daytona plastic model.

Still all taking place in Angola
Jun6907 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr
II Rallie da Cela by Nite_Owl, on Flickr
III CIRCUITO DA RESTINGA by Nite_Owl, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/69
Kabul, Afghanistan, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

8/71
Afghanistan - 1971 by guignard_francois, on Flickr

7/25/75 
gm_03105 Bamiyan Village Hotels, Afghanistan 1975 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Circa 1986, I wonder if Chapel looks at this thread - background forgotten gem
> Ford Louisville, LOHR trl, Nu Car by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
> 
> ...maybe I'll save the truckload that entirely consists of N-body Grand Ams for the encore


I see my wife's white Ford Escort GT on that truck.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/17/68









8/27/84









5/4/85


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> I see my wife's white Ford Escort GT on that truck.


You must have a cool wife 

1950 Buicks on CCI trucks by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

My favorite year Edsel :thumbup: Looks like 3 Corsair 4 door hardtops and a Citation 4 door hardtop. 
NU CAR, Edsels again. by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Stuart test load; 73 Chryslers by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## nobug (Aug 10, 2003)

Lunenburg, Nova Scotia



















Province House Halifax, Nova Scotia










Sugar refinery Dartmouth, Nova Scotia 1880










Milton, Queens County, Nova Scotia










Main St. Liverpool, Nova Scotia 1898










Main Pier Yarmouth, Nova Scotia










? somewhere in Nova Scotia










Citadel Hill Halifax, Nova Scotia










view from Citadel Hill, Halifax, Nova Scotia










Nova Scotia Teachers Building, Halifax, Nova Scotia 1899










Gottigen St. Halifax, Nova Scotia 1933










AND the good old Bluenose in 1931, built in Lunenburg, Nova Scotia


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

CABINDA 68 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr
BENGUELA-68 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr
BENGUELA-651 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/69
Afghanistan/Iran Border, 1969 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

5/71
On the Road in Afghanistan, 1971. by hutsman, on Flickr

6/73
Afghanistan by hub2phot, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/16/68 - Stuttgart









Circa 1968









8/76
Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985 VWs; Dallas and Mavis by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1985
NU CAR, Mercedes load by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Yes, Florida
Motor Convoy with Porsche units by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BENGUELA14 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr
BENGUELA-650 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr
BENGUELA-19650 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/76
Afghanistan en 4L en 1976 by billigwein, on Flickr
Afghanistan en 4L en 1976 by billigwein, on Flickr
Afghanistan en 4L en 1976 by billigwein, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/76
Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Western KW COE by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
INSURED TRANSPORTERS by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
JATCO, 1974 Chevys by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BENGUELA 68 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr
BENGUELA 66 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr
BENGUELA 65 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/76
Afghanistan en 4L en 1976 by billigwein, on Flickr
Afghanistan en 4L en 1976 by billigwein, on Flickr
Afghanistan en 4L en 1976 by billigwein, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/76
Dinkelsbühl, Germany, in 1976 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

6/87
Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/84
Convoy Ford L #546 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1985-86
Thrill Show Dodge by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Late 80s
M&G #1849 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

...maybe I'll also save the completely different truckload entirely consisting of N-body Grand Ams for the encore...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BENGUELA 680 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr
BENGUELA19 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr
SUMBE 680 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/76
Afghanistan en 4L en 1976 by billigwein, on Flickr
Afghanistan en 4L en 1976 by billigwein, on Flickr
Afghanistan en 4L en 1976 by billigwein, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/76
Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Dinkelsbühl, Germany, in 1976 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

6/87
Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

60 Chevys on the way by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
66 Chryslers, M&G by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1975
Auto Convoy Dodge by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Seems like everyone was visiting or volunteering in Afghanistan back in the 70ies. :screwy:

I'm surrounded by people who did humanitarian aid there back then...makes me wonder what for. I don't see any improvement in the way Afghanis live today.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

nobug said:


> AND the good old Bluenose in 1931, built in Lunenburg, Nova Scotia


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Seems like everyone was visiting or volunteering in Afghanistan back in the 70ies. :screwy:
> 
> I'm surrounded by people who did humanitarian aid there back then...makes me wonder what for. *I don't see any improvement in the way Afghanis live today.*


I agree 

2/69
Huambo 1969 by Luís Boléo, on Flickr
Lobito 1969 by Luís Boléo, on Flickr
Lobito 1969 by Luís Boléo, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/29/66
119.Main St Herat Afghanistan by johnguest43, on Flickr

1974
Chinese embassy, Kabul 1974 by germán , on Flickr

9/76
Afghanistan en 4L en 1976 by billigwein, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/76
Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Dinkelsbühl, Germany, in 1976 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PA Turnpike, 1948 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1/68
Convoy GMC #448 w/Pontiacs by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

M&G Convoy #1807 (1) Dodge by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> Seems like everyone was visiting or volunteering in Afghanistan back in the 70ies. :screwy:
> 
> I'm surrounded by people who did humanitarian aid there back then...makes me wonder what for. I don't see any improvement in the way Afghanis live today.


Well there was a war there for the better part of the 80s that destroyed the country, then the Taliban came in to the picture in the early 90s. I wouldn't say all the volunteering was for nothing, just decades of war takes its toll. 

Great photos Jetta, love looking through this thread :thumbup:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

dubjager said:


> Great photos Jetta, love looking through this thread :thumbup:


Thanks!

I like that #60 Porsche Son posted :thumbup:

1/14/76
Semi-secure import compound - Douala - Cameroon 1976 by Fotorus, on Flickr

1/18/76
Ice-cream sales conference by Fotorus, on Flickr

6/27/76
Dakar ......towards temple-like market by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/66
Afghan truck broken down, 1966 by east med wanderer, on Flickr

6/73
Bâmiyân by hub2phot, on Flickr

Curt Above Kabul on Old British Cannon - October 1978 by ExperienceLA, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/7/71
Innsbruck, Austria by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

8/15/71
St. Stephen's Cathedral, Wien by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

8/76
Getting help for an overheated engine by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PTT Freightliner #13110 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

9/84
Convoy Freightliner LCF #306 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1989
PTT Ford #504 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Page 300!

2/2/76
Government buildings at the affluent business end of Puerto Limon by Fotorus, on Flickr

3/12/76
Banana chaos - Puerto Bolívar by Fotorus, on Flickr

4/25/76
Downtown Guayaquil by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/26/75
Labrador Clipper alongside in Yokohama by Fotorus, on Flickr

9/20/78
Broken Everest Travel Service minibus - Himalayas by Fotorus, on Flickr
Mountain village of Barhabise near Kodari by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/77
Verona, Italy in 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Verona, Italy in 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Verona, Italy in 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## joenuke (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey, if there's no car in the picture what's the point? Save that for a travel page...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1940
1940 Plymouths, ASI Dodge by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1941 Chrysler Products; Dodge Tks by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

That dark 4 door could be my car 
Post-War Chryslers: West Coast by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

joenuke said:


> Hey, if there's no car in the picture what's the point? Save that for a travel page...


Plenty of point. I do try to make sure something with wheels is in each photo, though.

9/19/78
A traditional Kathmandu taxi by Fotorus, on Flickr
Kathmandu street scene by Fotorus, on Flickr

9/78
Traffic cop on island by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/72
Singapore Collyer Quay by the Marina Bay by Fotorus, on Flickr

7/24/76
A typical barrier-lessThai rail crossing by Fotorus, on Flickr

9/18/78
Rangoon City Hall - Burma by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/64
Aix-les-Thermes, France in 1964 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

8/11/67
East Berlin, DDR in 1967 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

5/8/70
Hotel Marina Baie des Anges under construction, Antibes in 1970 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I wonder if they're talking about the 265
WR Arthur w/55 Chevys by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

57's
E&L with 1957 Fords by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

6/3/60
1960 Valiants West Coast, Convoy by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sénégal Yeumbeul 1975 Marine française Renault Goëlette 4x4 by nournours, on Flickr

1/77
_DSC5068 AF36 Anx2 1600w Q90 by edk7, on Flickr

4/78
_DSC7257 AF452 Anx2 1300w Q90 by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Two Soldiers in a Jeep - Vietnam ca. 1967 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

1971-72
War in Vietnam by Woody's-Eye-View, on Flickr

1972
VIETNAM%20SAIGON%20Continental%20Place%20Hotel,%20Tu%20Do by qwagstaf23, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/68
Florence, Italy in 1968 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

9/77
Verona, Italy in 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

9/14/77
Vicenza, Italy in 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1976
GMC 9500 United Transports by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Magrius Car carrier "CTC" by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1990
M&G Convoy Brigadier w/Suzukis by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/77
Dawes and Signal streets - Cape Town, Western Cape Province, South Africa, 1977 by edk7, on Flickr

7/77
Tanzania near Iringa 1977 by edk7, on Flickr
Iringa district, Tanzania 1977 - heading north by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/50
Vietnam (french Indochine Tonkin) by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr

Vietnam Truck with Trailer at base with explosion (detail) - Sept 1967 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

12/67


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/68
Florence, Italy in 1968 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

9/77
Verona, Italy in 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Verona, Italy in 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hadley FORD 1949-50 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1955 Ford COE with 55 Fords by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1960
White 5000 car carrier X2 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/77
_DSC6176 Anx2 1600w Q90 by edk7, on Flickr

8/77
On safari by Land Rover, 1977 - Mount Kilimanjaro in Tanzania from Maasai Amboseli Game Reserve in Kenya by edk7, on Flickr

12/77
Sudan 1977 - Austin truck at desert village service stop by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/50
Vietnam (french Indochine Tonkin) by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr

10/50
Vietnam (french Indochine Tonkin) by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr

11/50
Vietnam (french Indochine Tonkin) by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/72
Irish landscape by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

O'Connell Street, Dublin in 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Glenbay Hotel, Glencolumbcille, Donegal, Ireland in 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GMC Astro "Insured" #181 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/77
Mombasa Kenya 1977 by edk7, on Flickr

1/78
Kenya, 1978 - terraced farms near Kiambu by edk7, on Flickr

4/78
Nairobi 1978 - Tom Mboya & Ron Ngala streets Peugeot 404 by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/50
Vietnam (french Indochine Tonkin) by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr

8/50
Vietnam (french Indochine Tonkin) by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr

9/50
Vietnam (french Indochine Tonkin) by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/60
Nürburgring, Germany 1960 by ╚ SεΣ ╤hi∩Gs DiƒFerεNT└y ╗, on Flickr
Nürburgring, Germany 1960 by ╚ SεΣ ╤hi∩Gs DiƒFerεNT└y ╗, on Flickr
The exciting "straightaway" - Nürburgring, Germany, 1960 by ╚ SεΣ ╤hi∩Gs DiƒFerεNT└y ╗, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/87
Hadley Ford W-model #8104 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

5/89
Hadley Ford C-cab 3768 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Circa 1990
KW COE Commercial Carriers 8-7409? by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

60s - KFJ = 1959
An elephant passed by here... by jitze, on Flickr

1962 - KGB = 1957
Petrol Station by endless bright blue skies, on Flickr

4/78
Kenya 1978 - Rift Valley landscape with church and buses by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/50
Vietnam (french Indochine Tonkin) by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr

12/50
Vietnam (french Indochine Tonkin) by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr

7/51
Vietnam (french Indochine Tonkin) by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/67 - between Swinoujscie and Szczecin
Cows on Polish road in 1967 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

5/3/70
Swiss alpine serpentine road by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

5/11/70
Bern in 1970 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PMT with 59 Chevys by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Late 1971
Associated Transports Ford W #1074 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


CCI #3383 GMC in Calif by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Roadside pause - meet a local by jitze, on Flickr
Top of the world by jitze, on Flickr
On the way to the top by jitze, on Flickr


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 10/26/75
> Labrador Clipper alongside in Yokohama by Fotorus, on Flickr


Those Datsuns look like they were bound for the US.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> Those Datsuns look like they were bound for the US.


Wonder if any are still on the road.

Road to My Tho in Nov 1968 by Lance & Cromwell back from Calif with PICs, on Flickr
Transient Barracks Village Saigon in 1968 by Lance & Cromwell back from Calif with PICs, on Flickr
Saigon Evening 1968 -- 010 by Lance & Cromwell back from Calif with PICs, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tower Bridge, London, England in 1962 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

9/75
Barbican, London, England in 1975 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Tower Bridge, London, England in 1975 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

What happens when a truck with a load of G-bodies on it is hit by another vehicle
1983 Cutlass on the ground by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Yes, there are a few Lasers in there
Twelve car Bankhead by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

umpkin:
Maserati Bi-Turbos by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Page 300!


Thank you very much sir. :thumbup::beer:



1985Jetta said:


> 5/8/70
> Hotel Marina Baie des Anges under construction, Antibes in 1970 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


I did a double-take for that one!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Again a few from my local track. These are from 1970.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Thank you very much sir. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a double-take for that one!


No problem! Nice comparison :thumbup:

High-rise, Shara al Khazzan, Riyadh (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Older housing, Riyadh (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Street with goats, Riyadh (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/28/57
Jeeps are presented to the Civil Guard in Vietnam, 1957 by Michigan State University Archives, on Flickr

1969 Vietnam - 4 by Mando2802, on Flickr
1969 Vietnam - 40 by Mando2802, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/75
Whitehall and Horse Guards, London in 1975 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Liberty, London, England in 1975 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Abbey Wood Estate, London, England by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Identify the vehicles
KAT Calif load of ? by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

New 1955 Nashes
KAT L-series IH #3012 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

JATCO, early stinger by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/50
Vietnam (french Indochine Tonkin) by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr

2/68
Ontos and Commandeered Vehicles, Hue, Vietnam by Marine Corps Archives & Special Collections, on Flickr

1969 Vietnam - 98 by Mando2802, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962
Car stuck in mud by endless bright blue skies, on Flickr

6/67
Fly Away On Your Zephyr by Musical Journey, on Flickr

8/75
Menengai crater, Nakuru, Kenya 1975 by arkland_swe, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/62
Street in Cromer, England in 1962 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

9/75
Tinkers, London, England in 1975 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

7/78
Anna in English village street by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NU Car Carriers; 10 Fiats by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1985
Ravena Transport Ford L by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Chevy Kodiak "Chitwood" by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/75
Ekvatorn, Kenya 1975 by arkland_swe, on Flickr
17 by arkland_swe, on Flickr

6/14/79
1979-1554Leatherman_Kenya_0159 by fivereasons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/50
Vietnam (french Indochine Tonkin) by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr

7/67
Vietnam Base with Explosion (detail) - Sept 1967 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

Ultimate SUV Aug 1969 by Lance & Cromwell back from Calif with PICs, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Elm Hill, Norwich, England in 1962 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Senate House, Cambridge, England in 1962 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

8/62
Market place, Norwich, England in 1962 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964 Fords, Hadley by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Cassens Dodge #7777 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1969
JATCO w/pickups by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961
Mombasa Road by gruntie916, on Flickr

5/6/79
1979-1539Leatherman_Kenya_0003 by fivereasons, on Flickr

6/14/79
1979-1553Leatherman_Kenya_0156 by fivereasons, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hawk Hill,Vietnam 1969 - A Battery, 3/16 Artillery Battalion by hyperlinkguerrilla, on Flickr

Vietnam, Americal 1970 Chu Lai by hyperlinkguerrilla, on Flickr

1972
VIETNAM%20Saigon%20Soldiers%20Monument,%20Tu%20Do by qwagstaf23, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/61
Svaneke, Bornholm, Denmark in 1961 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

Copenhagen in February 1978 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Copenhagen, Denmark, Febr. 1978 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Selland #132 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

2/87
The last Jeep pickups; LMoC #4167 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Ex-Hadley, Baltimore, MD by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961
minx by sea by gruntie916, on Flickr
minx by sea by gruntie916, on Flickr

1962
Petrol Station by endless bright blue skies, on Flickr
Kenya1-28 Kilindini Ferry south of Mombasa by georgerobins30, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hawk Hill,Vietnam 1969 - A Battery, 3/16 Artillery Battalion by hyperlinkguerrilla, on Flickr
Vietnam - Chu Lai July 1969 by hyperlinkguerrilla, on Flickr
Vietnam, Americal 1970 Chu Lai by hyperlinkguerrilla, on Flickr


----------



## OG (Mar 19, 2000)

Amazing pictures! This is our contemporary history.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

1985Jetta said:


> 1962
> Car stuck in mud by endless bright blue skies, on Flickr


Early version of carstuckgirls.com?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

OG said:


> Amazing pictures! This is our contemporary history.


Thanks!



gti_matt said:


> Early version of carstuckgirls.com?


I'd hope not 

9/66
Germany, 1966 by east med wanderer, on Flickr
Southern Turkey, 1966 by east med wanderer, on Flickr

Neunkirchen, Germany, 1968


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The carrier truck is a GMC with Chevy badging thrown on it
67 Chevys, JATCO #605 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

IH Loadstar "Arco Auto Carriers" #82 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Possible new ride for a fire chief
1970 Mercurys by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961
The Minx at Nairobi Yard by gruntie916, on Flickr

10/19/62
A+_BA_006 by philippebierny, on Flickr

4/63
Anne & Jenny by Kenny Kay, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/50
Vietnam (french Indochine Tonkin) by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr

12/50
Vietnam (french Indochine Tonkin) by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr

1969 Vietnam - 70 by Mando2802, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/15/77
Departing Ostend 1977 by D70, on Flickr

9/3/77
Turning hay with 4 wheel drive vehicle Grindelwald 1977 by D70, on Flickr

3/3/79
New 1979 Mercedes 240D and old 1975 Peugeot 504 1979 in Lagenwinkel West Germany by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Renaults on a 58 Ford by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

New Equipment May 1967 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

8/15/68
Convoy #402 with SAABs by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1969
Convoy #800 SAABs by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

VWs from the rear by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

'74
Imports on the road by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I want that Loadstar!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> 8/62
> Street in


Berkeley T60


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Apollo-Soyuz 1975 said:


> I want that Loadstar!


I do too :beer:



McBanagon said:


> Berkeley T60


Learned something new today!

1961
Safari Hotel, Arusha by gruntie916, on Flickr

1962
Kenya3-37 Singing Ferry by georgerobins30, on Flickr

A+_CA_09 by philippebierny, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/66
Near Jerash, Jordan, 1966 by east med wanderer, on Flickr

10/66
Freedom Monument, Baghdad, Iraq, 1966 by east med wanderer, on Flickr

12/66
Schoolgirls, Malaysia, 1966 by east med wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/6/78
Balontonmadi Police vehicles in Hungary 1978 by D70, on Flickr

7/8/78
Mahacs Hungary Peugeot 504 and caravan by D70, on Flickr

7/31/78
Hill village near Parga by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950
Canadian Fords on KAT 5-car by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Car Carrier roll-over, 1956 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

8/61
ATI Ford C by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> Berkeley T60


Came to post this, leaving satisfied.

Loving the FWD DKW stuck in the puddle 

Also happy to see an International truck delivering AMC's for a change. I wish American Motors would have made that a requirement but maybe they did not have control over that. It's not like the new Fords were delivered by a Chevy truck. But sadly AMC's were.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Came to post this, leaving satisfied.
> 
> Loving the FWD DKW stuck in the puddle
> 
> Also happy to see an International truck delivering AMC's for a change. I wish American Motors would have made that a requirement but maybe they did not have control over that. It's not like the new Fords were delivered by a Chevy truck. But sadly AMC's were.


Chevy trucks _are_ pretty good though 

3/64
Tow truck in Nigeria by Chris (Midland05), on Flickr

5/67
Kainji dam by Chris (Midland05), on Flickr

1/14/76
Semi-secure import compound - Douala - Cameroon 1976 by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vietnam Saigon Februar 1989 220 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Vietnam Saigon Februar 1989 238 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Vietnam Saigon Februar 1989 252 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Renault Alpine A442B the winning car of the 24 hours of Le Mans 1978 by D70, on Flickr
Thompson Ferrari near the Dunlop bridge Le Mans by D70, on Flickr
Inaltera LM at Le Mans by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

CCI loading Hudsons 1952 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

8/12/57 - Was riding shotgun in a M37 in South Korea around 1976 when the driver rolled it. Took good care of "my" M37 though. Edit: Maybe I should scan the pictures of both trucks in 
Convoy #814 w/ M37s by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Police package sedan on the first truck
1967 Chevys JATCO by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/64
Coffee Break! by Chris (Midland05), on Flickr

Vauxhall Victor at a government rest house in Nigeria by Chris (Midland05), on Flickr

5/67
Blessing at the erection of first transmission tower by Chris (Midland05), on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vietnam Saigon Februar 1989 182 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Vietnam Saigon Februar 1989 173 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Vietnam Saigon Februar 1989 217 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:
84 Wynns Chevrolet Monza Le Mans 1978 by D70, on Flickr
GTP 72 Rondeau M378 SKF Rondeau Darniche Haran Le Mans 1978 by D70, on Flickr
Made in Britain, number 8, Alain de Cadenet Lola, Le Mans, 1978 by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

51 Fords from the rear. by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
1955 Plymouths (and Chrysler) by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Wonder how many Vegas in this load still exist, and how many of those that do have their original engine
Convoy #944 Vegas by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Shanties, office + mosque, Riyadh (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Immigrant workman, Riyadh (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Maintenance yard, Shara al Jami, Riyadh (1980) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/69
Merchant District, Moscow, 1969 by Rob Ketcherside, on Flickr

6/77
Palast der Republik, Summer 1977 by Istvan, on Flickr

8/5/77
Tbilisi 1977 (3) by eightiesretroparty, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957 D Type Jaguar at speed at Le Mans 1978 by D70, on Flickr
Red Ferrari 512BB about to be overtaken by Porsche 936 at Le Mans by D70, on Flickr
WM P78 at speed at Le Mans by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

80s
Ten Isuzu's; H&I Trucking by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1985-86
London Cabs from the rear by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Late 80s
CCI #1076 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/79
Sud Tunisie 1979- 01-10 au 03-05 img065 (21) by 6franc6, on Flickr
1979- 01-10 au 03-05 img065 (22) by 6franc6, on Flickr
Lybie ,Niger 1979- 01-10 au 03-05 img065 by 6franc6, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/69
Towards Revolution Square, Moscow, 1969 by Rob Ketcherside, on Flickr
Lining Up, Moscow, 1969 by Rob Ketcherside, on Flickr
Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building, Moscow, 1969 by Rob Ketcherside, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/80
New Fiats waiting for distribution in Lahr West Germany by D70, on Flickr
VW Westfalia and Citroen CX Diesel by D70, on Flickr
Fire Department Lahr West Germany by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1951 Kaisers on REO by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

West-Bound KAT IH by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

3/76 - Portland, OR
LeCars; West Coast by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/69
Stop the Bus - Moscow, 1969 by Rob Ketcherside, on Flickr
Kremlin from Rossiya Hotel, Moscow, 1969 by Rob Ketcherside, on Flickr

4/75
Pedestrians - Suva - Fiji 75 by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/19/76
Jeepneys across from Baliuag bus depot - Cubao, Manila by Fotorus, on Flickr

12/75 - Davao City
Traffic Warden, or boy scout? by Fotorus, on Flickr
Jeepneys on Ramon Magsaysay Ave, Davao City by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/5/80
Citroen fire engine Les Baux 1980 by D70, on Flickr

5/4/80
Gilles Villeneuve Ferrari leads Jabouille Renault during practice at Zolder Begium by D70, on Flickr
Gilles Villeneuve Ferrari 312 T5 6th Belgian GP Zolder 1980 by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960's VWs on GMC by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1985
KAT IH "S" #8944 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

KW #33 Dealer's Transport by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/73
Fiji _ Suva by ianw1951, on Flickr
Tonga - taxi by ianw1951, on Flickr

2/11/79
Lybie -1979- 01-10 au 03-05 img065 (26) by 6franc6, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spasiba maskva by sofarsocute ♩♪, on Flickr

St. Petersburg, 1987









Moscow, 1987


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/8/79
Ford Capri Turbo 1st Hockenheim 1979 by D70, on Flickr

7/20/80
BMW 320 Frieburg Hill climb 1980 by D70, on Flickr

7/8/89
The Bough House Robertsbridge by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/73
Tonga - souvenir market by ianw1951, on Flickr
Fiji - Suva wharves, Jan 1973 by ianw1951, on Flickr
Port Vila - street scene 2 by ianw1951, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

St. Petersburg, 1987









Sowjetunion Moskau April 1991 012 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Sowjetunion Moskau Taxi Wolga April 1991 010 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/3/75
Arc de Triomphe Paris 1975 by D70, on Flickr

8/80
Arlberg Pass - Austria a place to take in the vista 1980 by D70, on Flickr
Alan Jones World Champion 1980 by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Insured Transporters Dodge #58 with M38A1 Jeeps by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
1954 Nash load K.A.T. IH coe by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
56 Dodge COE, 57 Plymouths by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Port Vila - street scene 1 by ianw1951, on Flickr

1975
K016 party at Amboseli by ianw1951, on Flickr
K059 central Nairobi by ianw1951, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sowjetunion Moskau April 1991 031 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Sowjetunion Moskau April 1991 033 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Sowjetunion Moskau April 1991 034 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/28/75
Down town Bratislava 1975 by D70, on Flickr

7/8/78
Mahacs Hungary Peugeot 504 and caravan by D70, on Flickr

3/17/79
Alfa Romeo 8C 2900 by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

IH S-2200 Car Hauler (Cottrell) by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1986
KW W900 w/ Alfa Romeo's by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Unloading VWs in York GMC 9500 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975
K098-Alistair Scott with our Kenyan drivers Nairobi airport by ianw1951, on Flickr
T019-Dar-es-salaam street scene 2 by ianw1951, on Flickr
T034-Dodoma - business district by ianw1951, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sowjetunion Moskau April 1991 036 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Sowjetunion Moskau April 1991 040 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Sowjetunion Moskau April 1991 043 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/75
Town on hillside in Austria 1975 by D70, on Flickr

3/26/78
Maserati Ghibli on the wharf in Antibes 1978 by D70, on Flickr

7/9/78
Bulgaria and CDN registered Peugeot 504 and trailer by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

CCI Dodge COE and MHS trailer 1940's by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1955
City Car and Renault (oops) by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

'59
Anchor w/59 Chevys by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/30/85 - NZ
Stig Blomquist Audi Quattro 4th by D70, on Flickr
Timo Salonen Peugeot 205 Turbo 16 E2 by D70, on Flickr
Shekkar Mehta Nissan 240 RS by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sowjetunion Moskau April 1991 045 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Sowjetunion Moskau April 1991 044 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Sowjetunion Moskau April 1991 049 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Housing Bratislava 1975 by D70, on Flickr

3/17/79
Mercedes 1955 300 SLR by D70, on Flickr

8/80
Motorcycle and sidecar on family outing Hungary by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Convoy Co '59 Studebakers by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Auto Convoy Dodge by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Convoy Astro 408 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975
T049-main h'wy N of Dodoma lunch stop by ianw1951, on Flickr
T138-Arusha by ianw1951, on Flickr
T137-Arusha by ianw1951, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/88 - Leningrad


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/68
Dan Gurney - Nurburgring 1968 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
Water Under the Bridge by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
Graham Hill, Lotus-Ford by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Post-War Chryslers: East Coast by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Jack-knife by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Hadley Ford F-series by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19741012_05509 Nausori Market 1974 by johnstewartnz, on Flickr
E04-Addis Ababa CBD in 1975 by ianw1951, on Flickr
Seven Miles 1989 by johnstewartnz, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/83 - Moscow









12/85
50th Anniversary of the Revolution Square by Simon_K, on Flickr
50th Anniversary of the Revolution Square by Simon_K, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69
1969 Porsche 917 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

5/70
Porsche 908/3 - Pedro Rodriguez by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
1970 Ferrari 512S Spyder by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

I never realized pictures of loaded car haulers were such a thing, but I guess I am glad that they are!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jrod511 said:


> I never realized pictures of loaded car haulers were such a thing, but I guess I am glad that they are!


I am too. One can only wonder where all these cars/trucks are now.

1960 Dodge Sweptline pickups by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Hadley C-cab #820 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Complete Auto Transit GMC, 68 Chevs by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19741012_05523 Suva 1974 by johnstewartnz, on Flickr
19741012_05517 Suva, Fiji 1974 by johnstewartnz, on Flickr
Fiji - K R Latchans AV 622 (1989) by johnstewartnz, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

You know you post a lot in this thread when you have 23 Flickr tabs open :laugh:

2/72 - Hiroshima
06-578 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
06-742 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
06-577 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/68
Hubert Hahne - 1968 Ford Escort by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

7/69
1969 Grand Prix for Touring Cars by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

5/70
1970 Ferrari 512S by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ARCO Pete #630 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Ten Nissans by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Elite Auto TP #512 with Range Rovers by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19741012_05520 Taxi Z631 Suva 1974 by johnstewartnz, on Flickr
19741012_05521 Himalaya in Suva 1974 by johnstewartnz, on Flickr
19741012_05522 Suva 1974 by johnstewartnz, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/72
06-761 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

8/23/80
It's now in San Francisco - 3.2 (Hiroshima) by Leroy W. Demery, Jr., on Flickr
It's now in San Francisco - 3.1 (Hiroshima) by Leroy W. Demery, Jr., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69
1969 Porsche 908 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

BMW CSL and Ford Capri at Nürburgring 1974 by eLKayPics, on Flickr

7/75
Niki Lauda / Ferrari 312T by eLKayPics, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I actually would drive an early Challenger with six cylinders for the unique factor


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19740728_03924 Nausori Highlands, Nadi by johnstewartnz, on Flickr

6/30/85
Inky Tullock Ford Escort RS1800 by D70, on Flickr
Walter Rohrl Audi Quatro 3rd by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/3/86
MUNI TROLLEY FESTIVALS--578J at Church/17th Street OB by milantram, on Flickr

10/16/87
MUNI TROLLEY FESTIVALS--578J at Market/7th Street OB by milantram, on Flickr

Hiroshima


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69
Brian Redman - 1969 Porsche 908 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

7/69
1969 Grand Prix for Touring Cars by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

1975
BMW 2002 by eLKayPics, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/24/64 - Worlds Fair
GMC twin dump truck by D70, on Flickr

12/23/79
Banff, Alberta, Canada by Peb a, on Flickr
Pumping oil, Alberta, Canada by Peb a, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/14/62
Tatua tanker Tatuanui Oct 14 1962 by D70, on Flickr

12/9/62
A fellow student at the KeriKeri Camp ground Dec 9 1962 Morris 8 by D70, on Flickr

1/73
Fiji - Suva wharves, Jan 1973 by ianw1951, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/63 - Kyoto
The funeral of PD Perkins by wallygrom, on Flickr

1972 - Kyoto
20-701 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
20-612 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/70
1970 Porsche 908 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
Porsche 908/3 - Vic Elford by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

Ferrari 312PB / Jacky Ickx (Ickx/Redman) Winner 1000 KM Nürburgring 1973 by eLKayPics, on Flickr
Ford Capri RS by eLKayPics, on Flickr


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

Well, these aren't exactly vintage pics... taken within the last ten years by yours truly with vintage cameras of vintage automobiles.


Untitled by Fred Rebell, on Flickr


Untitled by Fred Rebell, on Flickr


Untitled by Fred Rebell, on Flickr


sardines by Fred Rebell, on Flickr


ds by Fred Rebell, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10th New Zealand Grand Prix Jan 5 1963 by D70, on Flickr

1/28/63
Wairoa New Zealand by D70, on Flickr

3/10/63
Morris Mini Minor Mt Egmont 1963 by D70, on Flickr


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


>


Payton Manning looks pretty young there.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Double-V said:


> Payton Manning looks pretty young there.


Hah :laugh:

1957
Mum's Car in Awali by awaligal, on Flickr

088.Customs post Jordan to Iraq 1966 by johnguest43, on Flickr

10/66
216 Broken down bus, Jerusalem - Amman by gcosserat, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/68
1968 Abarth Sport Spyder 2000 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

4/27/69
Derek Bell - Dino Ferrari F2 1969 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

8/74 - Anglesey - The Hillman was last tagged in 1987 according to the DVLA. It was brand spanking new in this picture.
1974 HILLMAN 875cc IMP DELUXE RUN981N by Midlands Vehicle Photographer., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jordan, MN - 5/74









Montana - 5/77









Philadelphia Canyon, NM - 6/77


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/8/61
Cambridge April 1961 - 3 largest trucks in NZ by D70, on Flickr

8/25/62
Mt Ruapehu 1962 - parking lot by D70, on Flickr

10/28/62
1958 Chevrolet BelAir makes a bow wave by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Malaya, 1955


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/68
1968 Abarth Sport Spyder Prototype by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

5/69
1969 Ferrari 312P by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

7/69
Fiat Abarth 1000 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

58 Mercurys West Coast by PAcarhauler, on Flickr








Your Father's Oldsmobile by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956
Dad when he first arrived in Zambia by Swazi Rose, on Flickr
Zambia 1956 - Jack Carswell by Swazi Rose, on Flickr

Rwanda, 1957
Vers Kigali by pgkivu, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69
1969 Fiat Abarth Prototype by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

6/69
Ford GT40 - Helmut Kelleners / Reinhold Jost by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
Gulf Mirage - BRM by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

After the rain: Campsite, Assateague, MD (1978) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Lutheran church, 20th and G St. NW, DC (1978) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr

12/29/79
Kanada 1979 - 1980 - 196 by Peb a, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Zambia 1957 - Parked in the forest by Swazi Rose, on Flickr
1960s Nchanga Mine - Dump truck by Swazi Rose, on Flickr
1960s Zambia, Lawrence Allen Race Track by Swazi Rose, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/67
Malaya Ferry by Argentem, on Flickr
Rope ferry by Argentem, on Flickr
Merdeka Hotel by Argentem, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/27/69
1969 Formula 2 - Hubert Hahne by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
Jean-Pierre Beltoise - Matra Sport F2 1969 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
Peter Westbury - Brabham Cosworth F2 1969 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Le garage no 2 au complexe Rosemont, 1976 by Archives de la Ville de Montréal, on Flickr

1978
LAS VEGAS, NEVADA by Manel Armengol C., on Flickr

9/17/78
Autocross by suzqs, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/4/62
Kariba memories by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr

2/15/63
A110 Mufulira 1963 New Whitewalls by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr

On safari by Land Rover, 1977 - Mount Kilimanjaro in Tanzania from Maasai Amboseli Game Reserve in Kenya by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963
'63 Fiat 2300 Familiare Dark Grey by MetropolisC5, on Flickr

8/67
PICT0007 by duncanstrip, on Flickr
Empty Road by Argentem, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69
Ferrari 312P - Pedro Rodriquez / Chris Amon by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
Lola T70 Mark 3B - Jo Bonnier / Herbert Muller by [email protected]ve.com / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
Ginetta Climax - Jeremy Richardson / Bernard Farthing by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/26/78
Untitled by suzqs, on Flickr

9/17/78
Autocross by suzqs, on Flickr
Autocross by suzqs, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/30/64
1964 Jaguar 3.4 Mk 11 ( 30 Sept 1964) by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr

8/71
Livingstone by Da Qi, on Flickr

12/25/77
Dads Renault 16 (1970 Model) by jbpenn66, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965
Jerusalem's Ritz Hotel by CarlaCarlaCarlaCarla, on Flickr
Jericho by CarlaCarlaCarlaCarla, on Flickr
Jericho by CarlaCarlaCarlaCarla, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69
Porsche 908 - Hans Herrmann / Rolf Stommelen by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

1971_05_Nurburgring_215 by Sergio Paganini, on Flickr
1971_05_Nurburgring_145 by Sergio Paganini, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/26/78
Untitled by suzqs, on Flickr
Untitled by suzqs, on Flickr
Untitled by suzqs, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/28/53
Noel & Hillman by PaulO Classic. ©, on Flickr

2/75
Our House (B-8) by Da Qi, on Flickr

1/77
Daily rainy season monsoon deluge - staff housing, Zambia Institute of Technology, Kitwe, 1977 by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959
Peace Machinery in Palestine by United Nations Photo, on Flickr

7/22/84
198407WestBank013 by *Jens*, on Flickr
198407WestBank009 by *Jens*, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/13/68
1968 BMW - Hubert Hahne by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

9/14/69
1969 McLaren M10A - Peter Gethin by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

8/70
March Oversteer by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/24/78
Parked by suzqs, on Flickr

Point Lookout Tracking Station, MD (1981) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr

Shooters Supply, Valdez, AK (1982) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Casablanca (1981) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
View to docks, Casablanca (1981) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Commercial street, Casablanca (1981) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/22/84
198407WestBank014 by *Jens*, on Flickr
198407WestBank002 by *Jens*, on Flickr

3/20/92
Palestine 1992 by fiahless, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/12/69
Roy Pike - Lotus F2 1969 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

Preis der Nationen - Sept 14, 1969 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

8/70
John Surtees - Surtees-Ford by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Never seen so many L-bodies in one place. 
Harbour Entrance, St. John's, NF (1984) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
St. John's, NF (1984) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
View to Signal Hill, St. John's, NF (1984) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/4/71
0029-02463-2009-09-14 by Da Qi, on Flickr

7/72
Downtown Luanshya by Da Qi, on Flickr

2/73
Fixing a puncture, 1973 by rustyproof, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960
My uncle Liasis by Antony Hare, P.I., on Flickr

3/64
United Nations Peacekeeping Force in Cyprus by United Nations Photo, on Flickr

4/30/78
Displaced Persons in Lebanon by United Nations Photo, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/12/68
1968 Ferrari-Dino by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

1973
Image17 by farsightful, on Flickr
Image9 by farsightful, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Plane landing, San Diego, CA (1985) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
UCSD Parking Lot, CA (1985) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
Canal St. from Sheraton, New Orleans, LA (1987) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Australian Grand Prix 1955, Port Wakefield South Australia 1st Jack Brabham in a Cooper Bristol.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959
Usumbura ; l’hôtel Paguidas. (Usumbura / Ruanda-Urundi >>> Bujumbura / Burundi) by pgkivu, on Flickr

5/70
Edward Beck & Son Ltd Scammell Constructor Ballast Tractor Reg No HJA 149F by moomooland1, on Flickr

11/10/70
Department of Government Transport AEC Regent IIIs 2354 and 2509 and the P and O Steam Ship Orcades at Circular Quay West, Sydney, Australia. by express000, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/70
Doha 1970 Diwan al Amiri by Jonathan Palfrey, on Flickr
Doha 1970 clock tower by Jonathan Palfrey, on Flickr
Doha 1970 Grand Mosque by Jonathan Palfrey, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/14/69
1969 Lola T142 Formula 5000 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

1973
Image16 by farsightful, on Flickr
Image15 by farsightful, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10.01.1983.P9-018 by MrBigDog2k, on Flickr
10.01.1983.P9-019 by MrBigDog2k, on Flickr
10.01.1983.P9-015 by MrBigDog2k, on Flickr
10.01.1983.P9-013 by MrBigDog2k, on Flickr
10.01.1983.P9-012 by MrBigDog2k, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964
Sydney Tramway Museum (STM) Rail Motor Cadilac with Dennis O'Brien the driver and its mechanic at the controls not far from the end of the tram track at the old site off the Princes Highway, Loftus, Sydney, N.S.W. Australia. by express000, on Flickr

5/64
Vehicular ferry with Volkswagon (VW) DDG-349, Holden cars and other vehicles probably on the former Harwood Island Punt (ferry) near Maclean north of Grafton, New South Wales, Australia. by express000, on Flickr

2/28/69
State Electricity Commission of Victoria single truck tram 32 Mount Pleasant line Junction to Sturt Street, Ballarat, Victoria, Australia. by express000, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/70
Doha 1970 flats by Jonathan Palfrey, on Flickr

3/78
DOHA SCANNED SLIDES 013 by Phytophot, on Flickr
DOHA BUILDINGS 003 by Phytophot, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/26/68
Packing Up by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

10/12/68
1968 Lola-Cosworth - David Hobbs by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

10/11/70
1970 Formula 2 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cherokee by cecilgene, on Flickr
Sheraton from Canal St., New Orleans, LA (1987) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr
UWF bus + van, Pensacola, FL (1988) by Duncan_and_Gladys, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

australia 1960 - grampian mountains by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr
australia 1961 - coast near portland by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr
Fren's Holden car dealership, Kurri Kurri, NSW, Australia, October 1979 by Coalfields Heritage Group, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/67
Street scene Sapporo May 1967 by asachitose, on Flickr

4/69
RFA Derwentdale, Falmouth 1969 by beareye2010, on Flickr

Misono - early 1970 by humbletree, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/70
Arc de Triomphe 1970 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
1970 Le Mans by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
Passing in the Rain by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cambridge, MA









Austin, TX


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/55
High Street flood damage - 1955 Flood - Maitland, NSW, Australia by Cultural Collections, University of Newcastle, on Flickr

A student celebration near Laman Street, Cooks Hill, Newcastle Teachers' College, NSW, Australia - 1958 by Cultural Collections, University of Newcastle, on Flickr

3/65
Cannington Pty Ltd Plant Hire and Earth Moving Equipment's Peterbuilt FWP-222 after turning from Martin Street into Abigail Street, Hunters Hill, Sydney, N.S.W. Australia. by express000, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1953-54
City scene-bicycles by asachitose, on Flickr

Chitose 1962 by asachitose, on Flickr

Sapporo 1963 by asachitose, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/6/70
1970 Francorchamps Pits by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

6/14/70
Third and Fourth by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

6/21/70
Zandvoort by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959 - St. Paul, MN


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NSW
australia 1960 - tumut by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr

1975
Mr and Mrs Fren's car dealership, Kurri Kurri, NSW, Australia, [1970s] by Coalfields Heritage Group, on Flickr
Mr and Mrs Fren's car dealership, Kurri Kurri, NSW, Australia, [1970s] by Coalfields Heritage Group, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chitose Hokkaido Japan 1962-64 by asachitose, on Flickr

1963 - Corvair 700 coupe
CHITOSE STREET SCENES 29 by asachitose, on Flickr
CHITOSE STREET SCENES 14 by asachitose, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/6/70
Jack Brabham - Brabham Ford by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
Jackie Oliver - Yardley BRM by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
Jean Pierre Beltoise - Matra Simca by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

6/70 - Belgian GP
Ferrari 312B - Jacky Ickx by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
Jochen Rindt - Lotus 49 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vegas, 1959

















Anaheim, 1960s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chelmsford Hotel, Kurri Kurri, NSW, Australia, October 1979 by Coalfields Heritage Group, on Flickr
75th Anniversary celebrations, Civic Week, Kurri Kurri, NSW, Australia, October 1979 by Coalfields Heritage Group, on Flickr
Lang Street, Kurri Kurri, NSW, Australia, October 1979 by Coalfields Heritage Group, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chitose Hokkaido Japan 1963 by asachitose, on Flickr
Downtown Chitose May 1967 by asachitose, on Flickr
Clearing Snow Winter 1968 by asachitose, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/13/70
NASCAR in Europe 1970 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
NASCAR in Europe 1970 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
NASCAR in Europe 1970 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
NASCAR in Europe 1970 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Johnson City, TN - 1958


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/70
Bowraville, NSW Australia - circa 1970 by sandown, on Flickr

Lang Street and Rotary Park, Kurri Kurri, NSW, Australia, October 1979 by Coalfields Heritage Group, on Flickr
Mr and Mrs Fren's car dealership, Kurri Kurri, NSW, Australia, [1970s] by Coalfields Heritage Group, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sapporo Snow Festival 1960 by asachitose, on Flickr
Downtown Chitose 1963 by asachitose, on Flickr
Sapporo 1966 by asachitose, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/15/68
1969 Rhein Pokal - Formula 2 by jimculp[email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

4/12/69
Henry Pescarolo - Matra F2 1969 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

6/69
McNamara Camaro by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/52 - SLC

















Burlington, VT - 1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/8/70
New Zealand Railway buses outside the railway station in Dunedin, New Zealand. by express000, on Flickr

7/31/71
Trolley and diesel buses in Queen Street at night time in Auckland, New Zealand. by express000, on Flickr
Night time in Queen Street, Auckland, New Zealand. by express000, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960
G-APNF Kuwait Oil Company by alanlorduk, on Flickr

3/70
Blow up the minimoke by Argentem, on Flickr

6/75


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69
Porsche 908 - Hans Herrmann / Rolf Stommelen by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

5/3/75
BMW 3.5 CSL - Spa 1975 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Spa 100kms 1975 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Denton, TX - 1956









NJ - 1970









Chestnut Hill, MA - 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/31/71
Auckland Regional Authority B.U.T Trolley Bus EZ 2450 (fleet No 130) on a main road in suburban Auckland, New Zealand. by express000, on Flickr

6/30/85
Malcolm Stewart Audi Quatro 5th 1st NZer by D70, on Flickr
Neil Allport Mazda RX7 by D70, on Flickr


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Turbo-D said:


>


:wave:

Brunei H3 1,000th run, April 1983 by rustyproof, on Flickr

2/85 - Cyprus









Cyprus Village Bus 1988 by Much Ramblings, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/3/75
Porsche Carrera G4 - Spa 1975 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
BMW 3.5 CSL Spa 1975 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Ligier Gitanes JS 2 - Spa 1975 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

San Fran, 1959









H2Oi 1975









H2Oi 1979


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 03 02 (12-09) Suspension Bridge @ Opiki-nf120L-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr
1969 03 02 (12-08) Suspension Bridge @ Opiki-nf120L-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr
1969 03 02 (12-10) Suspension Bridge @ Opiki-nf120L-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cyprus, 1984
img1425 by PhazedOut1, on Flickr

2/85 - Cyprus









1/87
Cat on Car 1987 by licornenoir, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/7/70
Belgian Grand Prix, Spa-Francorchamps, 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

1973 - UK
Inverness-shire Constabulary Mountain Rescue Off-road vehicles 1967 by conner395, on Flickr

200th anniv of murica...in Paris


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Centerline, MI - 1950s









Vegas, 60s









Denver, 1985. There's a Scirocco S2 in there somewhere


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969 07 12 (31-04) '52 Ford Consul mk1 @ TeAtatu-nf120YM-12-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr
1969 10 27 (57-07) '38 Ford 10 @ Auckland-nf120YM-12-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr
1969 09 21 (49-12) Motor Racing @ Pukekohe-nf120YM-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/82
105Zypern Kato Paphos Hafen by Rüdiger Stehn, on Flickr
056Zypern Olivenbaum by Rüdiger Stehn, on Flickr
320Zypern Larnaca Kastell by Rüdiger Stehn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/19/66
24 heures du Mans 1966 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr

6/13/70
24 heures du Mans 1970 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr
24 heures du Mans 1970 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grifton, NC - 1953

















Stamford, CT - 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Canberra, 1956









05259xx_ARA92_Route3_RichmondRoad_10Jan1970 by ptq2002, on Flickr

4/5/70
1970 04 05 (118-04) Motor Racing @ Pukekohe-nf120YM-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/79
Casino and Hotel Lisboa. Macau. July 1979. by benicektoo, on Flickr
Avenida Conselheiro Ferreira de Almeida. Macau. July 1979. by benicektoo, on Flickr
Avenida Conselheiro Ferreira de Almeida. Macau. July 1979. by benicektoo, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/10/72
24H du Mans 1972 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr

6/11/72
24H du Mans 1972 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr

Ferrari 312PB / Jacky Ickx (Ickx/Redman) Winner 1000 KM Nürburgring 1973 by eLKayPics, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brooklyn, 1963

















1/64 - San Diego


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Denver, 1985. There's a Scirocco S2 in there somewhere


Yup. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yup. :thumbup:


You still posting them in the Scirocco forums? If not, I can do it 

1928 (02) Ambulance @ Hawkes Bay-ps by Terry Hollis, on Flickr
1969 09 21 (26-08c) Motor Racing @ Pukekohe-nf120L-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr
1970 04 05 (118-03) Motor Racing @ Pukekohe-nf120YM-10 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1985Jetta said:


>


An update on this. I was PM'd buy a guy that owns a _variation_ of this car, but the car in this photo is a completely new variant that no one had seen before. They're going to try to contact the everyone in the photo for more information. Stay tuned :beer:

Learn more about it: http://www.forgottenfiberglass.com/fiberglass-car-marques/cougar-fiberglass-car-marques/kaiser-mysterioncougar-nontraditional-mold/

8/58
Imagem (39) by SBarbeiro, on Flickr

3/12/67
Macau 1967 by John and Nancy Hansen, on Flickr
Downtown Macau by John and Nancy Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/14/69
24 heures du MANS 1969 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr

7/7/70
Belgian Grand Prix, Spa-Francorchamps, 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

7/2/72
GP F1 de FRANCE 1972 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Camping with Bradford wagon, Bay View, New Zealand, Jan 1950 by brian nz, on Flickr

1/68
Flock of Sheep, Otago, New Zealand, 1968 by east med wanderer, on Flickr

1979
Kawakawa street running by Bingley Hall, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/18/89
Macao März 1989 383 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Macao März 1989 373 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Macao März 1989 372 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/11/72
24H du Mans 1972 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr

7/2/72
GP F1 de FRANCE 1972 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr

6/10/73
24H du Mans 1973 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Burlington, VT - 1965

















Denver, 70s


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> You still posting them in the Scirocco forums? If not, I can do it


Yes I do. Thanks for finding them. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yes I do. Thanks for finding them. :thumbup::beer:


Might want to look at post #10681 again. I almost missed it myself, since it's in the shadows...

1966
t44 by Kiwi yzxy, on Flickr

8/73
TT36 by Kiwi yzxy, on Flickr

12/75
International Harvester ute by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/18/89
Macao März 1989 382 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Macao März 1989 370 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

910's :heart:
Macao März 1989 375 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/19/66
24 heures du Mans 1966 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr

6/10/67 - Scheveningen









6/8/68
John Surtees in the Rain by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SLC, 1950









Vegas, 1959









Hamer, SC - 1970s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960
A Standard Vanguard Phase III shown being assembled by Christchurch City Libraries, on Flickr

9/69
WL570 by Kiwi yzxy, on Flickr

19730224_73027 Camp at Stringers Bridge by johnstewartnz, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955 - Lebanon
Simca Aronde by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1972 - Tokyo
18-087 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
18-365 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Might want to look at post #10681 again. I almost missed it myself, since it's in the shadows...


Oh snap!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Oh snap!


I just came in looking for Herald content. Leaving very satisfied! :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Oh snap!


eace:



Iroczgirl said:


> I just came in looking for Herald content. Leaving very satisfied! :thumbup:


That one looks well used.

6/15/69
24 Heures du MANS 1969 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr

7/6/69
GP FRANCE 1969 045 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr

24H du Mans 1972 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/54 - Seattle









1965 - Caseville, MI 









1960s - San Francisco


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970
Tom Webster – a kiap in Papua New Guinea by Tom Webster Kiap, on Flickr

11/73
Guam - Agana Bay ~1973 by KN6KS, on Flickr

1979
Goroka, PNG by Ian Tindale, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955
Japan Scene with Street Car - color slide 1955 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

8/68
Tokyo Street, Japan, 1968 by east med wanderer, on Flickr

3/4/69
Waseda Street (1) 1969-03-04 / Tôkyô 東京都新宿区早稲田通り by palMeir, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/69 - Monza









9/9/72
Clay Regazzoni Ferrari 312B2 in the paddock at the Italian F1 Grand Prix Monza 1972 by gmeazza, on Flickr

9/7/74 - Monza


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956 Chevys on Arthur rig by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

6/57
Loyal Katskee / Ferrari Monza - Parking Area - Road America - Elkhart Lake WI - June 1957 by lairdascott, on Flickr

8/79
Chevrolet Monza cutaway by channaher, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/68
grier1358.jpg by krisfrye, on Flickr
grier1348.jpg by krisfrye, on Flickr

7/68
grier1413.jpg by krisfrye, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/2/67
Tokyo - Chuo Dori by roger4336, on Flickr

Tokyo, 1972
08-609 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

12/77
Self Portrait Hitchhiking to Tokyo by imjackhandy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/14/61
Jackie Lewis in the paddock on practice day for the 1961 British Grand Prix, Aintree, Liverpool. by Montii41, on Flickr

2/6/70
moza 1970 by Digital knoss, on Flickr

7/70
Monza Autodrome, Italy, 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

KAT w/street sweeper chassis by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
JATCO w/1962 Chevys by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
1964 Ford stinger by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


> 7/54 - Seattle


I love blasting through that tunnel with the window down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mr.Nobody said:


> I love blasting through that tunnel with the window down!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has been way too long since I've opened a car up in a tunnel 

American Samoa

12/11/58
Scan10693 by Eesomest, on Flickr

12/14/58
Apia by Eesomest, on Flickr

9/73
Samoan Bus by rahtenkhamen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/56
wereldreis2_167_01 by IISG, on Flickr

4/59
BOQ07 by Narimasu_, on Flickr
BOQ01 by Narimasu_, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/60
Fiat Abarth 700S by boybentley, on Flickr

6/14/70
Ferrari 512 in the passing lane by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

6/12/77
Le Mans 24 Hours 1977, Porsche 911 Carrera RSR by David Buckley, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/68 - Inwood, NYC
01 Vermilyea Ave v N fr W207th St 1968 by Herbie in the Hills, on Flickr
02 Vermilyea Ave v S fr W207th St 1968 by Herbie in the Hills, on Flickr

Novato California - October 1968 by KurtClark, on Flickr

1977
DSC_6139 by Rickvg, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968
Panama_071 by wallygrom, on Flickr
Aarhus docks by wallygrom, on Flickr
Aarhus docks by wallygrom, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/56
wereldreis2_153_12 by IISG, on Flickr

4/59
Wash_Hts_BX_1958 by Narimasu_, on Flickr

3/79
Car wash in Shibuya-ku (March 1979) / Tôkyô 東京都渋谷区 by palMeir, on Flickr
Audi 50 cockpit by palMeir, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/60
Ferrari 250GT SWB by boybentley, on Flickr
Ferrari 250TR 59/60 by boybentley, on Flickr
AC Ace-Aigle by boybentley, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/68
03 W207th St v W fr Vermilyea Ave 1968 by Herbie in the Hills, on Flickr
05 Broadway v N fr W207th St 1968 by Herbie in the Hills, on Flickr
04 W207th St v E fr Broadway 1968 by Herbie in the Hills, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Solomon Islands, 1970









9/91
027 Luganville, Espiritu Santo, Vanuatu in 1991 by johnjennings995, on Flickr
009 Luganville, Espiritu Santo, Vanuatu in 1991 by johnjennings995, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/66 - Tokyo Auto Expo
1967 Cadillac Eldorado at Auto Show by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr

5/2/67
Tokyo - Side Street by roger4336, on Flickr

1972
HONG KONG HARBOUR TUNNEL 1970s by Midlands Vehicle Photographer., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/60
Porsche 718 RS60 by boybentley, on Flickr

10/14/79
4 Heures du Mans 1979 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr
4 Heures du Mans 1979 by S. Le Bozec, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/68
06 Broadway v S at Isham St 1968 by Herbie in the Hills, on Flickr
07 Good Shepard Church Broadway & Isham St 1968 by Herbie in the Hills, on Flickr
08 Cooper St v S fr Isham St 1968 by Herbie in the Hills, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/2/51
Guam Backyard of GuamanianF by billadair, on Flickr

3/68
grier1319.jpg by krisfrye, on Flickr
grier1313.jpg by krisfrye, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/5/52
MacArthur's GHQ for the Far East Command in Tokyo, Japan circa 1952 by Haole Punk, on Flickr
Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa "Oscar" at Clark AFB, 1952 by Haole Punk, on Flickr
483rd Troop Carrier Wing, Ashiya AB, Japan by Haole Punk, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brands Hatch 1966 by Stuart Axe, on Flickr
Brands Hatch 1966 by Stuart Axe, on Flickr
Brands Hatch 1966 by Stuart Axe, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/68- Inwood, NYC
14 Dyckman St v W fr Broadway 1968 by Herbie in the Hills, on Flickr
15 Dyckman St v E fr Broadway 1968 by Herbie in the Hills, on Flickr
16 Vermilyea Ave v N fr Dyckman St 1968 by Herbie in the Hills, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/25/51
Guam Back entrtance of D-8 OroteF by billadair, on Flickr
Guam Sunken Japaneese Ship & Native storeF by billadair, on Flickr

1974
Guam by Robert Dorion, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
HONG KONG HARBOUR TUNNEL 1970s by Midlands Vehicle Photographer., on Flickr
DES VOEUX ROAD HONG KONG 1970S by Midlands Vehicle Photographer., on Flickr
THE MANDARIN HOTEL HONG KONG 1970S by Midlands Vehicle Photographer., on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Müller / van Lennep. Martini Porsche Carrera RSR Turbo Sportscar. 1974 Brands Hatch 1000 Kilometres by Antsphoto, on Flickr
Porsche 935/77 Brands Hatch 1977 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche 935K3 Brands Hatch 1979 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/68
17 Sherman Ave v N fr Dyckman St 1968 by Herbie in the Hills, on Flickr
18 Nagle Ave v S fr Dyckman St 1968 by Herbie in the Hills, on Flickr
19 Tenth Ave v S fr W204th St w Dyckman Houses 1968 by Herbie in the Hills, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975 - Kiribati
Air Nauru, Majuro by David A's Photos, on Flickr

1976 - Micronesia
Ertej and Hiram working on an engine by David A's Photos, on Flickr

1991 - Marshall Islands
Majuro International Airport by David A's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
CAUSEWAY BAY HONG KONG 1970S by Midlands Vehicle Photographer., on Flickr
OLD HONG KONG STREET SCENE 1970S by Midlands Vehicle Photographer., on Flickr
Rooftop Kids by rahtenkhamen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/15/78
Riccardo Patrese Qualifying the Arrows in the British GP at Brands Hatch 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr
Carlos Reutemann Qualifying the Ferrari in the British GP at Brands Hatch 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr
Patrick Depailler Qualifying the Tyrrell-Ford in the British GP at Brands Hatch 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Freightliner stepped-cab 4X4 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

6/68
09 Isham St w 1968 Verdoro Green Pontiac LeMans 1968 by Herbie in the Hills, on Flickr

AAT #66, 1971 Chevrolets by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974
Mini World by Hugo90, on Flickr

10/28/77
Clifton Hill October 1977. by David Wadelton (Northcote Hysterical Society), on Flickr

12/11/77
Mobil petrol station Fitzroy 1977 by David Wadelton (Northcote Hysterical Society), on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/69
44-058-Edit.jpg by johnrellis, on Flickr
44-003-Edit.jpg by johnrellis, on Flickr

2/10/70
Yoyogi National Gymnasium (代々木競技場) 1970 by asobist, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/70
Porsche 917Ks, Brands Hatch, 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

9/28/74
Porsche 908/3 - Brands Hatch 1974 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

1976
Old American Cars at Brands Hatch by fixedwheelnut, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr.Nobody said:


> I love blasting through that tunnel with the window down!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


x2. That was the perfect tunnel for the '55.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954 GMC's, first year for the one piece windshield
GMCs 1954 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

New '64 GM trucks. Each year from 64-66 had its own side badge, for Chevies at least
INSURED GMC #161 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974
Holden Monaro by Hugo90, on Flickr
Holden Monaro by Hugo90, on Flickr

Calder Raceway 1975 by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/2/67
Tokyo - Another Side Street by roger4336, on Flickr

2/69
44-072-Edit.jpg by johnrellis, on Flickr

9/8/72
19720908-0510-5900.jpg by unipix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/11/64
BRM Formula 1, Brands Hatch, British GP, 1964 by nisudapi, on Flickr

10/70
Alfa Romeo 1300 GTA Junior, Brands Hatch, 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

4/29/79
B.M.W. 3.2 CSL Brands Hatch 1979 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975
Theatre District by tmvissers, on Flickr
Mean Streets by tmvissers, on Flickr
1975: 5th Avenue, San Diego by tmvissers, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974
1966 Chrysler VC Valiant Wayfarer by Hugo90, on Flickr
XA Falcon ute by Hugo90, on Flickr

Victoria, 1975
Holden Torana by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/66
Nee Soon by Argentem, on Flickr

1967
Clifford Pier by Argentem, on Flickr

2/72
05-214 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/70
Alfa Romeo 1750 GTAm, Brands Hatch, 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

8/25/75
Formula 5000 Brands Hatch - Alan Jones by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

9/25/77
De Thomaso Pantera Brands Hatch 1977 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

There's actually a '54 Savoy rotting away near me
1954 Plymouths for Detroit by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/9/77
Looking at Swanston Street from the front of the State Library, 1977. by David Wadelton (Northcote Hysterical Society), on Flickr

10/77
Northcote, 1977, (car crash). by David Wadelton (Northcote Hysterical Society), on Flickr

Brighton Beach August 1979. by David Wadelton (Northcote Hysterical Society), on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963
Frasers Hill Village by Argentem, on Flickr
Scalextric Track by Argentem, on Flickr

12/66
North Bridge Road by Argentem, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/70
Ford Escort RS 1600 BDA, Brands Hatch, 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr

10/6/74
Formula Renault Europe Brands Hatch 1974 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

7/17/76


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Greenville, NC -1954









Hugo, OK - 1962









Fair Haven, VT - 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974
Chundertaker, late forties Ford Hearse by Hugo90, on Flickr

7/77
In a taxi, going through Carlton, 1977 by David Wadelton (Northcote Hysterical Society), on Flickr

8/77Clarendon Street South Melbourne 1977 by David Wadelton (Northcote Hysterical Society), on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/61
Street by P-T-G, on Flickr

1966
Accommodation block HMS Terror by Argentem, on Flickr

North Bridge Road, Singapore, at its junction with Bras Basah Road, Singapore / Malaysia 1968 (13) by FotoSupplies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/15/72 - British GP









7/19/74
John Watson, British GP 1974 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

7/15/78
James Hunt Qualifying the McLaren in the British GP at Brands Hatch 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fair Haven, VT - 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/9/77
Swan Street Richmond 1977 by David Wadelton (Northcote Hysterical Society), on Flickr

8/78
Amoco, Bridge Road Richmond, 1978. by David Wadelton (Northcote Hysterical Society), on Flickr

8/79
Hawthorn carwash, 1979. by David Wadelton (Northcote Hysterical Society), on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/8/67
55 - Tony Goodwin . Brabham BT21 . 1967 F3 II GP Barcelona Montjuïc e by antarc, on Flickr

10/67
Sembawang Bar by Argentem, on Flickr
Bluelight Bar by Argentem, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/71
JPS Ronnie Peterson - Brands Hatch 20th July 1974 - Lotus 72E by gaga_hifi_nutter, on Flickr

7/19/74
British Grand Prix 1974 - Jackie Ickx by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
British grand Prix 1974 - Francois Migault by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

9/28/74
Matra Simca MS670C - Brands Hatch 1974 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

9/29/74
Gulf Ford GR7 - Brands Hatch 1974 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

3/13/76
Gunnar Nilsson - Race of Champions 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Arlington, VA, 1969 by gpholtz, on Flickr

5/2/74
Metro Buses Halted by Strike: 1974 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr

5/7/74
Metrobus Strike Begins to Crumble: 1974 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Beirut, 1950









1973 Sandown 250 - Ford Falcon XA GT debut of three entries, this car was a DNF
Allan Moffat by .Stupix, on Flickr

4th place finish
Fred Gibson by .Stupix, on Flickr

Retired
Geoghegan & Seton by .Stupix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969
Singapore street scene by 35mmMan, on Flickr

Samz 517_singapore 1971 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr

10/4/79


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/19/74
British Grand Prix 1974 - Jody Scheckter by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
British GP 1974 - Jean Pierre Jarier by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

3/13/76
Carlos Pace at Race of Champions 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Jackie Ickx Race of Champions 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Tom Pryce 1976 Race of Champion by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
James Hunt Race of Champions 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Jody Scheckter Race of Champions 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/77
MY MORRIS MINOR IN THE SNOW by THE ENIGMATIC TRAVELER, on Flickr

7/21/78
Metrobus Striker in Arlington VA: 1978 by washington_area_spark, on Flickr

"Welcome to Farmers Market", Arlington Courthouse, VA (1983) by The Douglas Campbell Show, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/70
Williamstown Steam powered Ferry and Princess of Tasmania, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia. by express000, on Flickr

4/72 
Allan Moffat by .Stupix, on Flickr

11/76
High Street Northcote 1976 by David Wadelton (Northcote Hysterical Society), on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966
Naval Base Church by Argentem, on Flickr

1/68
PICT0035 by duncanstrip, on Flickr

Singapore street scene c.1969 by 35mmMan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/20/74
JPS Business End by Speed Captured Motorsports Photography, on Flickr

7/17/76
Tyrrell P34 by ssanderson, on Flickr
Ferrari 312T2 by ssanderson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A taste of things to come


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/14/63
1963 Oldsmobile 88 at Rhodes Motors Melbourne with EH Holden by RohanRussell, on Flickr

9/71
Allan Moffat by .Stupix, on Flickr

4/72
Holden Monaro GTS 350 (Norm Beechy) by .Stupix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/67
Sabah Kampong by Argentem, on Flickr

Singapore GP 1969 by 35mmMan, on Flickr
McLaren CanAm Singapore GP 1969 by 35mmMan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PRAHA August 1971 pic06 by streamer020nl, on Flickr

7/74
Tatra, Prague 1974 by outtacontext, on Flickr

4/79 - Prague
JAN-HUS-DENKMAL by m.joedicke, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957 Carryalls
Insured #65 GMC by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Buffalo, 60s


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

1985Jetta said:


> 1954 GMC's, first year for the one piece windshield
> GMCs 1954 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr



One piece on the hauler cab also!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Love the old F1 pictures :thumbup:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


>


http://www.whittierdailynews.com/ge...ntified-as-la-habra-auto-dealership-president



> Body found in La Habra Heights identified as La Habra auto dealership president
> 
> LA HABRA HEIGHTS - Authorities have identified a man found dead in a truck on Vista Road from an apparently self-inflicted gunshot wound as the president of the Don Steves Autoplex in La Habra.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Thats a sad read.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

cgj said:


> One piece on the hauler cab also!


An Advance Design COE is on my car bucket list. 



DeckManDubs said:


> Love the old F1 pictures :thumbup:


I'm glad. Thanks for the *feedback!*



VadGTI said:


> http://www.whittierdailynews.com/ge...ntified-as-la-habra-auto-dealership-president





DeckManDubs said:


> Thats a sad read.


What he said :thumbdown:

1974
White Station Wagons, Valiant and Holden by Hugo90, on Flickr

1975
Beehive Buildings, cars guessed by Hugo90, on Flickr

Civic Centre [2] by canberra house, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Singapore GP 1968/9 Air New Zealand sponsored Lotus Type49 by 35mmMan, on Flickr

19750115-2304-1000 by unipix, on Flickr

1975
Singapore National Stadium Car Park by krashkraft, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/4/68
GP F1 Nürburgring 4 août 1968 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr

8/2/70 - Hockenheim - German GP
McLaren - Alfa Romeo by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

Collection ELF n°17 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wool Industry Arch Sydney 1954 by FotoSupplies, on Flickr

7/66
Eglington street kew. Melbourne 1966 Holden EJ. by olliecampion, on Flickr

Grot at Calder 1975 by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966
HMS Terror by Moonlight by Argentem, on Flickr

19750115-2249-1000 by unipix, on Flickr

1975
Singapore Stadium Car Park by krashkraft, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/4/68
GP F1 Nürburgring 4 août 1968 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr
GP F1 Nürburgring 4 août 1968 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr

7/2/72
Paddock GP F1 de FRANCE 1972 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

E.W. Wylie is still around but does not haul cars anymore
1950 Ford Crestliners by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1953 GMC"s
GMCs Insured Transporters by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1957 Dodge COE Square Deal by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/72
Kevin Bartlett by .Stupix, on Flickr

2/73
Sam Posey by .Stupix, on Flickr

Studebaker meet 1974 by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19750115-2256-3400 by unipix, on Flickr

7/8/89
KD314 & VH-EBV Dublin Airport 28 08.07 by Longreach - Jonathan McDonnell, on Flickr

2/18/90


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/4/68
Denny Hulme 1968 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

5/69
Beau Rivage 1969 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

6/69
Cruising Zandvoort by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/23/63
On way to Coober Pedy, en route along Barrier Highway 11-23rd May 1963 by spelio, on Flickr

2/73
Steve Thompson by .Stupix, on Flickr

12/21/74
Swanston St Melbourne 1974 by Rodney S300, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/81
Promet 01 by Jay ****an, on Flickr
Promet 04 by Jay ****an, on Flickr

Singapur April 1991 078 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/15/65
F1 Ferraris at Silverstone, 1965 by nisudapi, on Flickr

5/68
Honda Service by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

8/70
Jochen Rindt by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

View up N Courthouse Rd, Arlington, VA (1983) by The Douglas Campbell Show, on Flickr
Rt. 50 westbound at N Courthouse Rd, Arlington, VA (1983) by The Douglas Campbell Show, on Flickr
Park Arlington apartments, N Courthouse Rd, Arlington, VA (1983) by The Douglas Campbell Show, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/12/69
BRISBANE Four Motor Tram 474 in Gladstone Road, Highgate Hill, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia. by express000, on Flickr

11/80
Docking at Papeete, Tahiti by hutsman, on Flickr
Tahiti80e by hutsman, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

^^ Ding ding!
Mk1 Scirocco. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> ^^ Ding ding!
> Mk1 Scirocco. :thumbup:


That one I totally failed to see.

2/69
44-072-Edit.jpg by johnrellis, on Flickr
44-058-Edit.jpg by johnrellis, on Flickr

4/19/69
早稲田大学大隈講堂 (Apr. 1969) 69D04-3817 by palMeir, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/60 - stancenation, DNF for first picture
Conrero 1150 by boybentley, on Flickr
Porsche 718 RS60 by boybentley, on Flickr
Maserati Tipo 61 by boybentley, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

School buses leaving school, Road Safety Council pictures by Tasmanian Archive and Heritage Office, on Flickr

10/65
Ferrari LM250 by Classic Cars Australia, on Flickr

4/5/69
Brisbane City Council Four Motor (FM) tram 513 at night time in Queen Street at Edward Street, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia. by express000, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/7/65

















5/14/67
Taipei - T. S. Pai's Car and Driver by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/60
Triumph TRS by boybentley, on Flickr
Ferrari 250GT SWB California spider by boybentley, on Flickr

6/12/77
Le Mans 24 Hours 1977, Aston Martin AM V8 by David Buckley, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*Happy New Years Eve, everyone!*
Anchor Motel, Restaurant and Cocktail Lounge - Jesup, Georgia by Jordan Smith (The Pie Shops), on Flickr
Anchor Motel by FordTorino73, on Flickr


8/69
Home in Enid 1969-1970 by okchomeseller, on Flickr

7/70
1970 Volkswagen Campmobile by okchomeseller, on Flickr


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Correct me if I am wrong on these pics.

1924 Studebaker at the dealer











Washington D.C. 1924











Don't know the deets. Old coke truck obviously











Glad I don't run one of these :laugh:











What did they crush here?


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

New York











Prudhome at the 1966 u.s. nationals with a front engined ford 427 soch powered top fuel dragster











Times Square











Berlin


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

For those who are wondering where the heck I went, Xbox One and car blog threads are where I went  Don't worry. 

Inverness-shire Constabulary patrol cars 1957 by conner395, on Flickr

11/7/78
hippy-van to the rescue by Greg Williamson, on Flickr

2/14/79
photo by secret squirrel by secret squirrel6, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/25/67
Bangkok - Democracy Monument by roger4336, on Flickr

5/28/67
Istanbul - Dolmabahce Mosque by roger4336, on Flickr

5/30/67
Istanbul - Old Area near University by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/15/65
Ferrari F1 team at Silverstone in 1965 by nisudapi, on Flickr

6/69 - winnar
Jackie Stewart - 1969 Dutch Grand Prix by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

7/75
Niki Lauda / Ferrari 312T by eLKayPics, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Still around today


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/65
Mad Dog thumbs a lift home from Madura by spelio, on Flickr

8/17/65
Main street, and highway through Ceduna SA by spelio, on Flickr

8/30/76
Camper, Mary and Graham, Genoa River, Genoa, across the NSW-Vic.border. by spelio, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chiang Mai province - Thailand - 1972
14-764 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
10-793 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

9/73
Ramasun-10F by Boondocking, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/70
Oulton Park 1970 by Kingsdude/Dave, on Flickr

6/21/70
Zandvoort by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

5/77
Quirky Front End of Tyrrell-Ford Monaco 1977 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960 Cadillacs on CCI 57 Chev LCF by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

NYC, 1970









'72 T-Birds
Ford L stinger "Auto Convoy" by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1939 Berlin Auto Show.










I found some other pre-war pictures of auto racing but I'm not sure if I should throw all those Hitler salutes on here. :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Perth, 1954
Service Station by Rubio-Martinez, on Flickr

Crawler Tractors by Rubio-Martinez, on Flickr

9/13/62
Red Lion Hotel, Rundle Street, 1962 by State Library of South Australia, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bangkok, 1972
19-608 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
19-303 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

9/73
Ramasun-14F by Boondocking, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/4/68
Dick Attwood - BRM by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

5/69
John Surtees - BRM by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

7/2/72
GP F1 de FRANCE 1972 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

There's a '54 Savoy 4 door rotting into the ground around here
1954 Plymouths ready for delivery by PAcarhauler, on Flickr










Beauts
Freightliner coe Convoy 18 Hondas by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Perth Buses 1963 by FotoSupplies, on Flickr
1963 - Richards family take a trip in new EJ from KRS to Qld - KHS-2011-31-206-5.70-P2-D by Kununurra Historical Society Archive & Museum, on Flickr

1979: Corner of Lefroy Road and South Terrace by samwilson.id.au, on Flickr
2013: Corner of Lefroy Road and South Terrace by samwilson.id.au, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

bangkok_1958_011_chinatown by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr

1971
street corner Udorn by paramountbooth, on Flickr
Sakon Nakhon, The heart of the city... 1971 by vincenzooli, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/68
BRMs at the 1968 Dutch Grand Prix by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

7/2/72
GP F1 de FRANCE 1972 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr

4/27/74 - 2nd place finish


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958+
Tenley Circle by DDOTDC, on Flickr

10/25/60
Barney Circle by DDOTDC, on Flickr

Circa 1965
Key Bridge by DDOTDC, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Discing - A Howard DH22 discing ground on "Wyalong", Maddington, Western Australia, 1952 by Ian J S McNamara, on Flickr

1961
1961 - Kevin's parents visiting from Perth on drive to Top Dam - KHS-2011-31-192-6.42-P2-D by Kununurra Historical Society Archive & Museum, on Flickr

1964 - Meeting the MV Kangaroo on the Wharf at Wyndham - KHS-2011-31-158-7.70-P2-D by Kununurra Historical Society Archive & Museum, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956
wereldreis2_145_03 by IISG, on Flickr

bangkok_1958_016_chinatown by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr

1972
10-628 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/20/57
Maserati works team 1957 by Terry Wha, on Flickr

6/6/70
Jackie Oliver - Yardley BRM by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

5/21/77
Pitlane Filled with Cars Prior to Qualifying for the Monaco GP 1977 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

40s
Minnesota & Pennsylvania Avenues SE by DDOTDC, on Flickr

Tenley Circle by DDOTDC, on Flickr

60s
Theodore Roosevelt Bridge by DDOTDC, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/63
Guest Quarters, Pardoo - 1963 by Phil Schubert, on Flickr

Perth City 1963 (2) by FotoSupplies, on Flickr

1971
DSC01377 by ibsut, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
13-680 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

thailand_089_pattaya_1978 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr
thailand_092_pattaya_1978 by BU ICEAACH, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/3/55
05-03-1955_13267 Fiat garage by IISG, on Flickr

7/29/73
Renault bashing in Amsterdam (1973) by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr

5/19/77
Mechanics Push James Hunt's McLaren Down Pitlane at the Monaco GP 1977 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

H Street, NE, at 15th Street by DDOTDC, on Flickr
New York Avenue NE by DDOTDC, on Flickr
South Dakota Avenue, NE by DDOTDC, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950
Holden FX by Raymondx1, on Flickr

3/54
Queen Elizabeth II passes through the streets of Brisbane by State Library of Queensland, Australia, on Flickr

Queensland - 6/75


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
10-793 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
13-855 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
10-773 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/70
My first SAAB... taken with my first camera in 1970 by Oort2.nl, on Flickr

8/75
Amsterdam: Zeilbrug in 1975 by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr

5/77
Mario Andretti Qualifying Practice Monaco 1977 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New York Avenue NE by DDOTDC, on Flickr
A line of people at C Street, NW, by DDOTDC, on Flickr
South Dakota Avenue, NE by DDOTDC, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cars and trams travelling along Victoria Bridge, Brisbane, 1952 by State Library of Queensland, Australia, on Flickr

1956
Homeward Bound Passing Somerset Dam 1 by martyfenwick999, on Flickr

Jack Brabham, 1966 by National Archives of Australia, on Flickr


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/89
Thailand Bangkok Februar 1989 156 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Thailand Phuket Town Februar 1989 029 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Thailand Phuket Town Februar 1989 028 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/2/72
GP F1 de FRANCE 1972 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr

9/9/72
Clay Regazzoni Ferrari 312B2 in the paddock at the Italian F1 Grand Prix Monza 1972 by gmeazza, on Flickr

8/76
IV.ettel by eLKayPics, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/1/61
H Street, NE by DDOTDC, on Flickr


F Street, NW by DDOTDC, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Picnic à la mode, 1926 by National Archives of Australia, on Flickr

Smoothly flowing traffic, Sydney, 1959 by National Archives of Australia, on Flickr

8/2/68
Brisbane City Council Four Motor (FM tram) 541 and the Ford overhead line truck in Queen Street at Adelaide Street, Petrie Bight, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia. by express000, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/89
Thailand Phuket Town Februar 1989 030 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Thailand Phuket Town Februar 1989 033 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Thailand Chiang Mai Februar 1989 095 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/8/60
Paris - Place Vendôme by roger4336, on Flickr

1963
Alfa Romeo Giulia TI by Raymondx1, on Flickr

10/67 - Rome


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

18th & F Streets, NW, by DDOTDC, on Flickr
M Street, SE, by DDOTDC, on Flickr
South Capitol Street by DDOTDC, on Flickr


----------



## partario (May 3, 2012)




----------



## wb4yye (Jan 20, 2005)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Don't know the deets. Old coke truck obviously
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Plates are all Estonian above.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1953
Nambour North Coast Truck and Tractor Co by Anton von Sierakowski, on Flickr

3/5/75
gm_00508 Goondiwindi Railway Mirage, Queensland Outback 1975 by CanadaGood, on Flickr

Honda Ute ... March 1979 (a guess) by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/22/89
Thailand Chiang Mai Februar 1989 106 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Thailand Mae Sai Februar 1989 117 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr

5/91
Thailand Mai 1991 145 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1936
Fiat 1500 by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1950
Lancia Ardea by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1952
Alfa Romeo 1900 by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A streetcar passes the once ubiquitous Peoples Drug Store on 14th Street, NW, by DDOTDC, on Flickr
Pedestrians, cars, police officers mix-it-up by DDOTDC, on Flickr

Definitely does not look to be there anymore


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1952
Gladstone Port Curtis Motors by Anton von Sierakowski, on Flickr

5/56
Nambour railway station by Anton von Sierakowski, on Flickr

5/77


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/91
Thailand Phuket Patong Mai 1991 146 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Thailand Phuket Patong Mai 1991 148 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Thailand Nongkai Mai 1991 203 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1952
Fiat 1900 and Fiat 1100 by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1955
Fiat 1100 N by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1960
Fiat 600 by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A morning streetcar turns into 15th Street by DDOTDC, on Flickr
Thomas Circle by DDOTDC, on Flickr
Tracks await removal on Pennslyvania Avenue by DDOTDC, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/4/77
SOCCER 0005.jpg by srv007, on Flickr
Diggers v Bingera (stripes) by srv007, on Flickr

9/17/77
Referees' training slide. by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/91
Thailand Korat Mai 1991 218 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Thailand Korat Mai 1991 220 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Thailand Phuket-Town Oktober 1991 262 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/56
1956_Rome_02 by IISG, on Flickr

1960
Alfa Romeo Giulietta TI by Raymondx1, on Flickr

4/69
1969 - OM TITANO by marvin 345, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9th Street Expressway Tunnel by DDOTDC, on Flickr
9th Street Expressway Tunnel by DDOTDC, on Flickr
9th Street Expressway Tunnel by DDOTDC, on Flickr


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 1952
> Gladstone Port Curtis Motors by Anton von Sierakowski, on Flickr


I thought this thing looked familiar to me.



Wikipedia said:


> The Canadian Military Pattern (CMP) truck was a class of military truck - of various forms - made in large numbers in Canada during World War II to British Army specifications for use in the armies of the British Commonwealth allies.
> Standard designs were drawn up just before the beginning of the war.
> A smaller number of CMP trucks were assembled from Canadian-made chassis and parts in ... Australia...
> CMP trucks were adapted after the war for a variety of civilian roles including forestry, grain transport, fire-fighting trucks, and snowploughs.


Wiki Link

SWB versions were used as Gun-Tractors for Artillery pieces. There are a few that get used for ceremonial purposes, usually funerals.

:beer:
G


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^Interesting! I'm not very good at identifying industrial equipment.

Local Flooding ... 28th Feb 1971 by srv007, on Flickr

1/74
Australia Day Floods 1974 - GSQ car park next to Port Office by ianw1951, on Flickr
Australia Day Floods 1974 - Sir Fred Schonell Drive from Mitre St by ianw1951, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1992, as late as I go, because I'm lacking in older car related Asian photos 
Thailand Bangkok 1992 44 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Thailand Kanchanaburi Riverquaibridge 1992 041 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
Thailand Bangkok 1992 45 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/16/77 - is that a Martini GMC Motorhome in the background?  I must know where it is today. The Dodge van was last registered in 1986.









5/14/78
Silverstone. by cabsaab900, on Flickr

5/8/82
Silverstone by cabsaab900, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9th Street Expressway by DDOTDC, on Flickr
Southeast/Southwest Freeway 1969 by DDOTDC, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Masterbilt Mini-Loader ... 1966 by srv007, on Flickr
Masterbilt Cruiser ... 1966 by srv007, on Flickr
Flail Chopper ... date a guess by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/29/81
Queing for Saudi fuel by Fotorus, on Flickr

3/81
In Front of Bendix Apts by Gene Whitmer, on Flickr

Baharain0029 by Francesco0759, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Car Park at Silverstone, 1964 by trashingdays, on Flickr

4/13/75









7/13/79 - Retired


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956 Chevys on Arthur rig by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
INSURED TRANSPORTERS by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
M&G Dodge w/1971 Plymouths by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Farm Machinery ... 4th Sept, 1935 by srv007, on Flickr

2/10/70
River Pump Project ... Nov 1969 to Feb 1970 by srv007, on Flickr

Bulk Sugar ... Aug 1980 by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

USSR Post cards. Hotel Angara, Irkutsk, Siberia. by MetropolisC5, on Flickr

西安 Xi'an bus approaching a stop, 1983 by kattebelletje, on Flickr

5/84
Eerie light: Xi'an duststorm 1984 by kattebelletje, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1928
Fiat 509 Berlina by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1930
Renault Monasix by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1939
Citroën C6F by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Another one piece windshield 54-55 Advance Design truck
WR Arthur w/55 Chevys by PAcarhauler, on Flickr










I've always thought the 72-74 B and E bodies looked better
Stuart test load; 73 Chryslers by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Surveying Miara ... 9th Dec 1966 by srv007, on Flickr

Trip to Queensland. On the road 1967/68 by expom2uk, on Flickr

2/10/70
River Pump Project ... Nov 1969 to Feb 1970 by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Street in Xiamen 1984 by kattebelletje, on Flickr

80s
Tricycle 三轮车 by kattebelletje, on Flickr
The Bund, Shanghai. So peaceful - no traffic by kattebelletje, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/14/73









9/19/76
Jaguar XJ 5.3C - Silverstone 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

6/13/79
Silverstone. by cabsaab900, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Arlington, VA (Album of 158 Photos)

Barcroft DVBS-1965/06.002 by barcroftbiblechurch, on Flickr

Autocrossers, 1976 stylez 
Autocross by Mighty Morgno, on Flickr
Shafter by Mighty Morgno, on Flickr
Autocross by Mighty Morgno, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II and HRH The Duke of Edinburgh waving to crowds, Brisbane, 12 March 1954 by Queensland State Archives, on Flickr

Petrol station in Outback 1979-08-08 / Four Ways, QLD by palMeir, on Flickr

Clearance … 6th Nov 1979 by srv007, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Beijing airport parking, 1983 by kattebelletje, on Flickr
Beijing airport March 1983 北 by kattebelletje, on Flickr
北京饭店外 Just outside Beijing Hotel by kattebelletje, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1936
Chenard & Walcker Aigle 8 by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1939
Renault Celtaquatre by Raymondx1, on Flickr

7/9/39 - I like this car...
Renault Viva Grand Sport Cabriolet by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Autocross + more (Album of 121 Photos)

Autocross, 1976 edition
Autocross by Mighty Morgno, on Flickr
Autocross by Mighty Morgno, on Flickr

Autcross, 1978 edition
Zak Racing by suzqs, on Flickr


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

A few pics I found of my country, Greece, n the 1960s'

Athens



























Panathinaiko Stadium









A police officer









US Embassy









At the Parliament


















During the dictatorship (1968-74)









King Paul funera (passing outside the US Embassy)


















Athens Acropolis and the Parthenon. In the background is the USS Forrestal


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954
Queen Elizabeth arrives at the Cenotaph, Sydney, during the Royal Visit, 1954 / photographer Jack Hickson by State Library of New South Wales collection, on Flickr

1955
Performing a stunt on a motorcycle by State Library of Queensland, Australia, on Flickr

7/71
Toronto July 1971 railroad xing by opsbooks, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/83
Buses at Badaling, 1983 by kattebelletje, on Flickr

5/84
271-Qianshan by kattebelletje, on Flickr

Nanjing bridge, 1985 by kattebelletje, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/9/76
BMW 3.5 CSL Silverstone 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

5/15/77
Porsche Carrera RSR Silverstone 1977 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr

5/6/79
Essex Porsche 936 Silverstone 1979 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DC, 1942









Pittsburgh, 1953









1957+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969
Lightning Ridge turn-off by Brissy Girl - Jan, coming and going , on Flickr

Torque by ABC Archives, on Flickr
Amaroo Park race track, July 1971 by opsbooks, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ginza Tokyo 1960's by Lazenby43, on Flickr

Tokyo, 1971









Tokyo, 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950
Peugeot 402 by Raymondx1, on Flickr
Citroën 11 CV by Raymondx1, on Flickr

8/51
Peugeot 203 by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 60s

















El Cerrito, CA - 60s


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969
House being relocated. by Brissy Girl - Jan, coming and going , on Flickr
Ford Street, Beechworth Victoria by Brissy Girl - Jan, coming and going , on Flickr

Leyland Force 7 V8 coupe, Newcastle, NSW Motors, 1974 by nelliefryer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955
Japan Scene with Street Car - color slide 1955 by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr

Chitose Hokkaido Japan 1963 by asachitose, on Flickr

1979
Our 1972 Toyopet...The 'Gaijin Special' by Carol and Chris Photography 74, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/14/73









5/9/76
Porsche Carrera RSR Silverstone 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
Porsche Carrera RSR Silverstone 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr
BMW 3.5 CSL Silverstone 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Albany, NY - 1973

















*Thinking about changing it up a bit and leaving the cycle.*


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


> Leyland Force 7 V8 coupe, Newcastle, NSW Motors, 1974 by nelliefryer, on Flickr


wow, makes me think "British version of an AMC Matador"


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

slirt said:


> wow, makes me think "British version of an AMC Matador"


I do like 74+ Matador coupes 

1971
XY GT Falcons by ants47, on Flickr

1972
XA GT Coupe, The Motorcade, Auburn 1970s by opsbooks, on Flickr

11/73
XA & XY GT Falcons by ants47, on Flickr
XA & XY GT Falcons by ants47, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
TASCC Hospital Red Celica by Roger Inman, on Flickr
TASCC Show Hospital Jordanian Celica by Roger Inman, on Flickr
TASCC Hospital Red 240-Z by Roger Inman, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955
Armstrong-Siddeley Sapphire 346 by Raymondx1, on Flickr

6/61
Citroën DS by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1962
Simca Aronde by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Albany, 1973

























Albany, 1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1960
Berrima Pub by ants47, on Flickr
1953 Holden & Old Pub by ants47, on Flickr

1968
63 Studebaker by ants47, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
TASCC Direction Sign by Roger Inman, on Flickr
TASCC Thompson in Drift by Roger Inman, on Flickr
TASCC Hospital Chase Fair Lady 1 by Roger Inman, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/15/65
BRM P261 Formula 1 car, Silverstone 1965 by nisudapi, on Flickr
Ferrari Formula 1 cars at Silverstone in 1965 by nisudapi, on Flickr

5/27/67
Silverstone W.D. & H.O. Wills Trophy Meeting, Easter Monday 1967 by festivalos, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Albany, NY - 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 
My FC Holden by ants47, on Flickr
My FC Holden by ants47, on Flickr
My FC Holden by ants47, on Flickr

4/66
My FC Holden by ants47, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
TASCC Car Show Bob Chase Yard 1 by Roger Inman, on Flickr
TASCC Car Show Bob Chase Yard 2 by Roger Inman, on Flickr
TASCC Chinese Army at Shu Lin Kou by Roger Inman, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1928
Talbot DS 15/40 by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1931
Fiat 522 C by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1950
Steyr 200 Cabriolet by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sag Harbor, Long Island, New York, ca. 1952 by JFGryphon, on Flickr
1973 hewlett high school yearbook_DSC04362 by scarlatti2004, on Flickr
005_Hewlett HS 1979 Yearbook by scarlatti2004, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/68 - stancenation
Burnt out Beetles at Colong Caves by spelio, on Flickr

1972
Holden HD X2 Premier wagon by opsbooks, on Flickr

1974 - ah yes, the P76...
NSW Motors, Newcastle, NSW by nelliefryer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
TASCC Water Slolom 01 by Roger Inman, on Flickr
TASCC 240-Z by Shrine in Mountains by Roger Inman, on Flickr
TASCC Hospital Chase Fair Lady 2 by Roger Inman, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/9/69
Jag vs Ford by Toni P1, on Flickr

4/10/76
1976-F1-0058 by Motorsports Network, on Flickr

5/9/76
Porsche 935 Silverstome May 1976 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Gatos, CA - 1960s









60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gonna kick it into random mode for a little bit. I can post more frequently without the cycle. 

60 Chevys on the way by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

7/14/73









Bankstown 1976 cars by opsbooks, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kansas City, 1955









Denton, TX - 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/50
Mercedes-Benz 170 V by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1950
Mercedes-Benz 170 S Station Wagon by Raymondx1, on Flickr
Matford Alsace V8 by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6.2 lit Capri Silverstone 22 Oct 1972 by soulman49, on Flickr

4/10/76
1976-F1-0053 by Motorsports Network, on Flickr

Lichtenvoorde, Markt (NL) 1976 by Fuego 81, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vegas, 60s

















Johnson City, TN - 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1960
Opel Rekord P1 by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1967
Opel Rekord A by Raymondx1, on Flickr

Circa 1970
Daf 33 by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1648 Escort Silverstone 22 Oct 1972 by soulman49, on Flickr

5/20/73
Porsche 917/10 Silverstone 1973 by soulman49, on Flickr
Maserati 250S Silverstone 20 May 1973 by soulman49, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

KAT Ford coe with VW trucks by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
1955 Studes on KAT rig by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Hadley C-cab #820 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

inb4jalopnikstealsthepicture
IH "S" Auto Motion by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/14/56 - driver walked away
8758628 by Duncan Raban The Picasso of photography, on Flickr

4/10/76
1976-F1-0039 by Motorsports Network, on Flickr
1976-F1-0030 by Motorsports Network, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954









Maitland, N.S.W., February 1955 flood by maitland.city library, on Flickr
Maitland, N.S.W., February 1955 flood by maitland.city library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/77- The Collonnade cars are solid machines
F.D.N.Y. - Engine 276, Ladder 156 & Battalion 33 by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr
F.D.N.Y. - Engine 276, Ladder 156 & Battalion 33 by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr
F.D.N.Y. - Engine 276 by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1950
1946-48 Dodge D-25 Coupé by Raymondx1, on Flickr

Circa 1955
Austin A40 Devon by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chevrolet Camaro Z28 Silverstone 20 5 1973 by soulman49, on Flickr

5/6/79
Lancia Beta Monte Carlo Silverstone 1979 by ashfordjohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hadley Ford F-series by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
1966 Ford taxis; NU Car Carriers by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

2/20/76
Convoy Ford W #202 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/7/60
"Sundeck" Chalet at Smiggins Hole Jan 7th '60 by spelio, on Flickr

3/60
Chamberlain 55da, Farm Tractor & seeder, in the early 1960s by spelio, on Flickr

Betty the Beetle
B&W VW & lunch spot on the road. by spelio, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

TASCC Hospital Red 240-Z Engine by Roger Inman, on Flickr
La Baule, La Plage Benoît (F) 1973/78 by Fuego 81, on Flickr
Leiden, Steenschuur (NL) 1974/79 by Fuego 81, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

:thumbup:

CH_10081_large by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
C56_236_large by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Ham_svarterud knutsen2 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

CH47_8318_large by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
CH10076_large by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
P55_0114_large1955 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ham09137cabriolet by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
ham02204 vw 411 1971 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
ham23094_GD by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gjenstand12-007 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand06-133 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias23-016 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gjenstand08-022 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand08-023 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand08-021 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hartford, CT - 1957


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/14/73









4/10/76
1976-F1-0048 by Motorsports Network, on Flickr

5/9/76


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ham20_022 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
CH_3050_23_large by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
CH47_8720_large by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ham16_572_JB by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Dias23-033 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
MAN by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959 Fords E Coast by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

St. Louis, 1960s









Volvo with Renaults, 1960's by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

CA - "Cracker Box" truck
INSURED #154 GMC by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

'80
M&G Convoy broker 1440 Freddy K by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

3/86
GMC 9500 INSURED #23 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

...maybe I should save the picture full of 1st gen Tauruses and Sables for the encore...


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Posting because I've never seen these before, aftermarket wire wheel design that just shows the whole wheel underneath.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/61
Farm car, the Ford Customline, 1961 or so. by spelio, on Flickr

4 miles of Port Douglas beach to drive along Feb63 by spelio, on Flickr
VW heading down hill by spelio, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955
Grand Union by jeffs4653, on Flickr

2/61
Deposit NY 1961 by jeffs4653, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/10/66
Fletcher Ogle GT Silverstone Clubmens Championchip 1st oct 1966 by Ogle of Bradfield, on Flickr

7/14/73









4/75
John Calvert's Huron 4A by stevecalvert36, on Flickr


----------



## fnqvmuch (Nov 15, 2011)

Re #10943; fwiw, Port Douglas Beach is more like 6 miles; Fourmile is an Torres-Strait-Islander family name, afaik.


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> 1955
> Grand Union by jeffs4653, on Flickr


Another coincidence... I took a look at the photostream this one came from. I believe this is the Ridgewood, NJ Grand Union. I worked there for one summer in the late 1990s, before it became a Stop and Shop.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

fnqvmuch said:


> Re #10943; fwiw, Port Douglas Beach is more like 6 miles; Fourmile is an Torres-Strait-Islander family name, afaik.


Thanks for the info :beer:



MagicBus said:


> Another coincidence... I took a look at the photostream this one came from. I believe this is the Ridgewood, NJ Grand Union. I worked there for one summer in the late 1990s, before it became a Stop and Shop.


I Googled it and saw what it looks like now. I didn't realize it was a massive store. Didn't look that big from the photo.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/61 - Toronto









8/78
Big Cars - August, 1978 by Jay ****an, on Flickr
Crossing the Street by Jay ****an, on Flickr


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/15/61
Jack Fairman, 1961 British Grand Prix, Aintree, Liverpool by Montii41, on Flickr
Jim Clark, 1961 British Grand Prix, Aintree, Liverpool by Montii41, on Flickr
Graham Hill, 1961 British Grand Prix, Aintree, Liverpool by Montii41, on Flickr


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

MagicBus said:


> Another coincidence... I took a look at the photostream this one came from. I believe this is the Ridgewood, NJ Grand Union. I worked there for one summer in the late 1990s, before it became a Stop and Shop.





1985Jetta said:


> Thanks for the info :beer:
> 
> 
> I Googled it and saw what it looks like now. I didn't realize it was a massive store. Didn't look that big from the photo.


It's actually not that big a store. Pretty average size supermarket, as I recall.

I don't make it back to NJ much, but the building now is largely the same as it was at least back to the 1980s. My family moved there in the mid '80s. Perhaps they tore the building in the 1950s photo down and rebuilt before the '80s? A possibility, anyway. Or, it could just be the angle of that photo.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MagicBus said:


> It's actually not that big a store. Pretty average size supermarket, as I recall.
> 
> I don't make it back to NJ much, but the building now is largely the same as it was at least back to the 1980s. My family moved there in the mid '80s. Perhaps they tore the building in the 1950s photo down and rebuilt before the '80s? A possibility, anyway. Or, it could just be the angle of that photo.


I may have seen the original when I lived in NJ in the early 60s, but I don't remember it. 

11/77
Queen Street - Auckland '77 by Fotorus, on Flickr
Downtown Wellington and yet another Lada! by Fotorus, on Flickr

12/77
Downtown Wellington (3) by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/24/84

















4/85


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/29/78
ATS-Ford Pits Before Practice for the US GP at Watkins Glen 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr
Watkins Glen Pitlane Before the US GP 1978 1 by Philinflash, on Flickr

9/30/78
McLaren Pits Prior to the Start of the US GP at Watkins Glen 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/61 - Greenville, NC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/29/78
Mario Andretti Takes the Lotus-Ford Out for Some Practice Laps for the US GP at Watkins Glen 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr
Ferrari Pits before US GP at Watkins Glen 1978 Featuring the Cars of Carlos Reutemann and Gilles Villeneuve by Philinflash, on Flickr
Hans Stuck's Shadow-Ford is Prepared for Qualifying for the US GP at Watkins Glen 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/29/78
Alan Jones' Two Williams-Fords Before Practice for the US GP at Watkins Glen 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr
Jacques Laffite in the Ligier-Ford Qualifying for the US GP at Watkins Glen 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr
Emerson Fittipaldi with his Two Fittipaldi-Fords Before Practice for the US GP at Watkins Glen 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/74
United House Wreckers by jeffs4653, on Flickr
United House Wreckers by jeffs4653, on Flickr
Steam Tractor by jeffs4653, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

World War II Era Images by jeffs4653, on Flickr

1964-65 - Flushing, NY - World's Fair
Found Photo by jeffs4653, on Flickr

8/70
New Jersey Zinc Franklin NJ by jeffs4653, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/30/78
Clay Regazzoni in the Shadow-Ford Yields the Racing Line to Bobby Rahal in the Wolf-Ford During Qualifying for the US GP at Watkins Glen 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr

10/1/78
Watkins Glen Pitlane Before the US GP 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr
Emerson Fittipaldi and Niki Lauda Await the Start of the US GP in the Pitlane of Watkins Glen 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/74
Fishing off the pier at Timaru by Fotorus, on Flickr

11/77
Downtown Wellington (2) outside the T&G building by Fotorus, on Flickr

12/77
A sleepy suburb NW of Wellington NZ by Fotorus, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964 New York Worlds Fair - Chrysler Pavilion by jeffs4653, on Flickr
1964 New York Worlds Fair by jeffs4653, on Flickr
1964 New York Worlds Fair - Port Authority Building by jeffs4653, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965+









1/71
'70 Peugeot 404 @ Auckland Museum by MetropolisC5, on Flickr

1/73
Yacht by jeffs4653, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Young Latin Male in Paterson, New Jersey's, Inner City ... 06/1974 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr

70s
Old School NZ Saloons by Manzmystery, on Flickr
Old School NZ Saloons by Manzmystery, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cruising through Santa Monica, 1967





19690823 10 Bridgeton Transit, Westhampton, NJ by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

1975
Old NZ Saloon Cars by Manzmystery, on Flickr

7/77
F.D.N.Y. - Battalion 9 by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok, wow, much rare, want.

See that blue GMC truck?

It's a GMC version of the Chevy, rare
It's a 1955, rare
It's a Dually. Most likely custom.

Much, much want.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974
Dodge Tundra by Shawn.Chappelle, on Flickr

12/78
Porsche 911 by channaher, on Flickr

4/5/79
1972 Ford LTD 2-Door by channaher, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Ok, wow, much rare, want.
> 
> See that blue GMC truck?
> 
> ...


I actually bought a '55 GMC truck last year. Was basically a rusted out body with a title, but the front clip was in good shape, so I saved that. Was a Hydramatic truck and I saved the steering column. Also kept the ID plate and frame, then scrapped the rest of it. Ended up buying new letters for the hood off eBay. Thanks for the *feedback* :thumbup::beer:

11/78
Aston Martin DBS (1) by channaher, on Flickr
Aston Martin DBS (2) by channaher, on Flickr

5/79
Land Rover 88 SWB (2) by channaher, on Flickr

4/30/83
Bicyclist with Sousaphone by channaher, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jim Walton - circa 1966 by Manzmystery, on Flickr

1/67
Ken Sagar by Manzmystery, on Flickr
1967 New Zealand Grand Prix in Pukekohe. by Manzmystery, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> 4/30/83
> Bicyclist with Sousaphone by channaher, on Flickr


Yay! Scirocco content. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/78
1972 Dodge Dart 4-door sedan (4) by channaher, on Flickr

8/78
Denimachine by channaher, on Flickr

12/78
BMW 320i by channaher, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Yay! Scirocco content. :thumbup:


Posted for you and Marc. I also found the Sousaphone player interesting...and the Vega wagon parked on the street  I still need a Rocco though. Widebody S1's are growing on me.

1/81
Southland Avenue's no outlet by channaher, on Flickr

12/89 - the view from a 1985 Mazda 626
1986 Mazda 626 GT Turbo 5-door by channaher, on Flickr

8/90 - hopefully that Camaro has a 2.5 under the hood
Ted Britt Mazda by channaher, on Flickr

1/91
Volkswagen Jetta by channaher, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/78
Ford Econoline 150 by channaher, on Flickr

9/79
250-ci heated feline lounging spot by channaher, on Flickr

12/80
Manhattan by channaher, on Flickr

4/9/82
1968 Pontiac Tempest Custom by channaher, on Flickr

10/4/82
Bricklin SV-1 by channaher, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

No longer there









Circa 1969
Gallery ~ Bruce Springsteen by e r j k p r u n c z y k, on Flickr

3/81
Market Space NW mural by channaher, on Flickr


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

REF PAGE 309
Amazing! I purchased a new 1974 Dodge Dart from 'Escondido Dodge' so this photo really takes me back in a bitter sweet sorta way. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> REF PAGE 309
> Amazing! I purchased a new 1974 Dodge Dart from 'Escondido Dodge' so this photo really takes me back in a bitter sweet sorta way. :thumbup:


That's very cool! I love hearing how people can relate to the photos. Do you know what happened to the car or the dealership? At least they continued for a few more years after that picture was taken. 

1950
1946 Buick by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Ok, wow, much rare, want.
> 
> See that blue GMC truck?
> 
> ...


You can have the truck, I'll take the black Eldorado


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Posted for you and Marc. I also found the Sousaphone player interesting...and the Vega wagon parked on the street


:thumbup:



1985Jetta said:


> I still need a Rocco though. Widebody S1's are growing on me.


Rieger S1 on ebay.de


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BagelConsultant said:


> You can have the truck, I'll take the black Eldorado


Everybody should at least drive a land yacht for the experience. 



Mtl-Marc said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Rieger S1 on ebay.de


Holy time warp. I've been wanting to take an 80s/90s styled car to SoWo or H2Oi. 

7/18/59
Stirling Moss and his wife in the paddock at the 1959 British Grand Prix Aintree Liverpool by Montii41, on Flickr

1977
Crime Scene - The City Dump - 1977 by Jay ****an, on Flickr

9/30/78
J-P Jabouille Qualifying the Renault in the US GP at Watkins Glen 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965
1,700 Miles, 2 Countries in 10 Days on this little 160cc Vespa scooter by Romair, on Flickr

Deserves a Forgotten Gems of the 70s thread
Vacationers Wax Their Car at the "13 - Mile Woods" ... 06/1973 by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr

2/76
70 Dodge Challenger 340 by habspuck, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/6/68
Gjenstand04-120 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand04-121 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr

5/23/70
1970 Cruiser Crash by habspuck, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Valley Green Motel - Keene, New Hampshire by Jordan Smith (The Pie Shops), on Flickr

5/77
My Wrenno at Bryar by auntie rain, on Flickr

Christmas of '78
Crazy Family by auntie rain, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/77
Les Cars by auntie rain, on Flickr

Independence Day '82
Holbert Porsches by auntie rain, on Flickr

Independence Day '84
Group 44 Jaguar by auntie rain, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/78
Alan Jones by auntie rain, on Flickr
Al Holbert by auntie rain, on Flickr

2/81
Interscope Porsche at Daytona 24 hours by auntie rain, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965
Gjenstand06-194 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand06-135 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand06-107 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1940
1937 Ford by Raymondx1, on Flickr
1940 Packard by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1942
1937 Oldsmobile Eight by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW rear with Betty somewhere remote! by spelio, on Flickr

1961
Amphicar driving through a Missouri lake near Branson (MSA) by MissouriStateArchives, on Flickr

7/71
Toronto July 1971 railroad xing by opsbooks, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Las Vegas, '60









7/23/63
Hannover - Amphicar in Maschsee by roger4336, on Flickr

7/78 - six cylinders
Indianapolis 1978 by peter.sherrard, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/17/78
Almost 40 Years Ago in Blue Island, IL by hoosier hobbies, on Flickr

4/7/78
That New Car Smell! by hoosier hobbies, on Flickr

7/15/78
Wrap it up to go by hoosier hobbies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/55
1931 MG Magna F type by peter.sherrard, on Flickr

6/2/63
Duffield circa 1963 by peter.sherrard, on Flickr

6/64
Triumph 1.6 Litre Vitesse by peter.sherrard, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/29/53
1938 Tickford MG TA by peter.sherrard, on Flickr

6/23/57
Sunbeam Talbot 90 Mk 2A by peter.sherrard, on Flickr

10/79 - the Collonnade was a solid choice back then...
1973 Oldsmobile Cutlass by HaarFager, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1942
1941 Chevrolet Sedan by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1965
Triumph TR3A by habspuck, on Flickr

1968
1967 Cortina by habspuck, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vegas, '54









Same place, 1963









1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963









Bet that ride was smooth









4/73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964









12/66


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965
Gjenstand06-004 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand06-028 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Gjenstand06-015 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965
SAHARA 1960s Las Vegas by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr

11/16/76 - actually looks like a land yacht T-bird is parked outside
Thunderbird Casino, 1976 by w.d.worden, on Flickr

'77
1967 Cadillac Coupe Deville - Circus Circus 1977 by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955 Cadillac by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr
1953 Cadillac ice breaker by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr
White River Junction, Vermont 1967 by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Love finding parking lots and traffic shots
California traffic late 1960s by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr

1967 - 1968 Cadillac Fleetwood Limousine by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr

6/73
Grant City, Staten Island 1973 by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Darby Everest Cadillac in Oklahoma City, OK in 1955 by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr
1956 Imperial vs. 1950 Mercury by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr
Los Angeles 1956 Traffic by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> '77
> 1967 Cadillac Coupe Deville - Circus Circus 1977 by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr


Looked about the same 30 years later...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Looked about the same 30 years later...


Good. 

9/21/63
Pranged Lotus-BRM 1, Oulton Park 1963 by nisudapi, on Flickr
Lotus 25, Oulton Park 1963 by nisudapi, on Flickr

8/75
Leaving Las Vegas by AJ Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grand Prix Germany 1969 by DutcHHighlandeR, on Flickr

1/6/71
AMS SP - Ford, Mauro Nesti, Paolo Gargano. by DutcHHighlandeR, on Flickr

6/71
Targa Florio 1971 by DutcHHighlandeR, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/71
Targa Florio 1971 by DutcHHighlandeR, on Flickr
Targa Florio 1971 by DutcHHighlandeR, on Flickr
Vic Elford Targa Florio 1971 by DutcHHighlandeR, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Identify the yellow car in the background?
Spa Francorchamps 1970 by DutcHHighlandeR, on Flickr
Spa Francorchamps by DutcHHighlandeR, on Flickr
Francorchamps 1970 by DutcHHighlandeR, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Boston
Looking up Providence St. toward Trinity Church by Boston Public Library, on Flickr

Boston, 50s. Once again, good luck :laugh:








Downtown skyline, Dewey Square from South Station by Boston Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/24
Bird's eye view down Park Street from State House roof by Boston Public Library, on Flickr

1927
Autos parked on Charles Street by Boston Public Library, on Flickr

Circa 1930
Policeman directs traffic on Tremont Street, near Park Street by Boston Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1922
View down Stuart Street from Dartmouth Street showing John Hancock Building by Boston Public Library, on Flickr

3/24/23
Bird's eye view from Hotel Braemore looking down Commonwealth Avenue toward the Back Bay by Boston Public Library, on Flickr

1923
View from new Old South Belfry down Boylston, Copley Square by Boston Public Library, on Flickr

Circa 1930
View up Tremont St. from Theatre District showing Little Building and Hotel Touraine by Boston Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1927
Corner of Park Street and Tremont Street, from above by Boston Public Library, on Flickr

???
Park Square from Lincoln statue toward State House by Boston Public Library, on Flickr

1932
Crowded Washington Street at corner of Bromfield by Boston Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Traffic by Boston Public Library, on Flickr
Newbury St. from Ritz-Carlton Hotel. Newbury St. looking toward Arlington St. from Clarendon St. by Boston Public Library, on Flickr
Tremont Street during snowstorm by Boston Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

View toward Copley Square from Hotel Kensington lion by Boston Public Library, on Flickr
Haymarket Square looking toward North Station by Boston Public Library, on Flickr
Boston city street signs by Boston Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Spa Francorchamps 1970 by DutcHHighlandeR, on Flickr
Spa Francorchamps 1970 by DutcHHighlandeR, on Flickr
Spa Francorchamps 1970 by DutcHHighlandeR, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Auto plunges into Fore River drowning 3. Fireboat pulls auto out. by Boston Public Library, on Flickr

Crowded parking lot, Boston by Boston Public Library, on Flickr
Crowded Scollay Square by Boston Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Identify the yellow car in the background?
> Spa Francorchamps 1970 by DutcHHighlandeR, on Flickr



Matra 530 (LX.)
I recognized it as a Matra, but had to look up the model. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

saron81 said:


> Matra 530 (LX.)
> I recognized it as a Matra, but had to look up the model. :thumbup:


Cool. I thought it was a Lotus Elan at first, but then I realized it was something that I'd never seen before :thumbup:

1940
1937 Chrysler Royal Business Coupé by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1948
1947 Chevrolet Fleetmaster Sport Sedan by Raymondx1, on Flickr


Dated 6/21/59, but that's a '60 Chevy...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959 Fords W Coast by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Prairie Auto Transport Ltd #57 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
KW CMT #700 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/80
060180-01 by Todd Evans, on Flickr

7/85









9/89
The Beverly Hills Hotel, 1989 by Alan Light, on Flickr


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Keke Rosberg, the father of Nico Rosberg, at my hometown's track in 1981 (the year before he won the F1 championship).

















A year earlier.

















Same guy at Imola in 1979.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/80 - Daytona Beach
060180-03 by Todd Evans, on Flickr

5/20/85









1987
Staying at the DAV-ED Motel by bigvince, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/19/77
Arturio Merzario in Wet Practice Monaco 1977 by Philinflash, on Flickr
James Hunt in the McLaren-Ford Qualifying for the Monaco GP 1977 by Philinflash, on Flickr

9/30/78
Jody Scheckter Qualifying the Wolf-Ford in the US GP at Watkins Glen 1978 1 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955-56









'68









1992


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959









1981


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1953









1958









1979


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959 - love the Edsel, my favorite year of them









Circa 1966









12/31/67 - Evil Knievel


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/1/70
John Surtees - Surtees-Ford by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

4/27/74









7/15/78
Riccardo Patrese Qualifying the Arrows in the British GP at Brands Hatch 1978 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965









Early 70s









80s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/14/50









1964









Golden Gate Bridge, 60s - what do you see?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/11/64
Brabham-Climax, British GP, 1964 by nisudapi, on Flickr

8/23/64
Ferrari 250 GTO post GT race, 1964 by [email protected], on Flickr

10/4/74
Clay Regazzoni Takes the Ferrari Out For Some Practice Laps for the US GP at Watkins Glen 1974 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/11/64
Surtees' Ferrari, British GP 1964 by nisudapi, on Flickr
Bruce McLaren's Cooper, British GP, 1964 by nisudapi, on Flickr
Ferrari F1 V8, British GP 1964 by nisudapi, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/23/63









1968









'74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1942









50s









1970, I can only wonder if that's an actual '70 Camaro because of the 2nd gen's delayed start...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/14/61
Jim Clark driving his Lotus 21 Climax out of the paddock on practice day for the 1961 British Grand Prix at Aintree Liverpool. by Montii41, on Flickr

8/23/64 - DNF, the 250 GTO posted above actually won
Jim Clark Lotus, post race by [email protected], on Flickr

8/23/64 - Dan Gurney, Jim Clark, John Surtees, Graham Hill (from farthest to closest to the camera)
Starting Grid, Row 1, 1964 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/21/63 - Jim Clark (4), Richie Ginther (2), Graham Hill (1) - all three placed just as they started 
Oulton Park Gold Cup 1963 by nisudapi, on Flickr

winnar
Clark's Lotus 25, Oulton Park 1963 by nisudapi, on Flickr

5/15/65
BRM P261 Formula 1 car, Silverstone 1965 by nisudapi, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/15/67
Bergen, 1967 by nisudapi, on Flickr

9/8/68
City Hall Square, Copenhagen in 1968 by nisudapi, on Flickr

5/19/77
Arturio Merzario Yielding the Inside Line to Niki Lauda at the Loews Hairpin Qualifying for the Monaco GP 1977 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1930s









Circa 1939









1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1979

































Just look at that brand new '80 Skylark


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1963









1968









2/24/70


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> :thumbup:


:beer:

Untitled by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Golden Gate Bridge, 60s - what do you see?


That Scout sure stands out!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> That Scout sure stands out!


I know next to nothing about those. Hmm.

7/14/61
John Surtees driving his Cooper T53 Climax out of the paddock on practice day for the 1961 British Grand Prix. by Montii41, on Flickr

1969 - Saigon









10/4/74
James Hunt Qualifying the Hesketh in the US GP at Watkins Glen, NY 1974 2 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/10/52 - we had a '50 Champion years ago
1951 Studebaker Champion Custom by Raymondx1, on Flickr

Circa 1955
1950 Chrysler New Yorker by Raymondx1, on Flickr

10/56
1955 Plymouth Belvedere Sport Coupé by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/19/61
24 by rtap99, on Flickr

Steam train, Shenyang 1984 by kattebelletje, on Flickr
Shenyang railway station 1985 by kattebelletje, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/20/85 - Still currently MOT'd for 2015









5/20/85


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/20/85









Neither made it to the end of the year


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964









1968


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1927









1955









3/21/62


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/5/33


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/15/13


















7/31/64


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/16/78
British Formula 1 Grand Prix 1978 - 027 by Striker, on Flickr
British Formula 1 Grand Prix 1978 - 008 by Striker, on Flickr
British Formula 1 Grand Prix 1978 - 023 by Striker, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/20/85 

Didn't make it to '86









1954 Standard Eight - Died off before the '87 renewal









Dead (or possibly left the country) before its 1991 renewal


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1950









1979


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1929









2/18/41









7/16/42 - no longer there, was actually located near the city dump


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50s









1954









1968...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1929









Long gone









4/6/67


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/16/78
British Formula 1 Grand Prix 1978 - 043 by Striker, on Flickr
British Formula 1 Grand Prix 1978 - 046 by Striker, on Flickr
British Formula 1 Grand Prix 1978 - 049 by Striker, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966
Lions Drag Strip by TWE42, on Flickr
Bowlan Bates Willys by TWE42, on Flickr
Quarterbender by TWE42, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974
Haarlemmermeerstation by Tim Boric, on Flickr

5/20/85 - dead by '87 according to the DVLA









1/5/92 - beauty towing a boat
920105 New Zealand Hospitality by rona.h, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957
1956 Buick Special Convertible by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1968
1957 Ford Thunderbird by Raymondx1, on Flickr

2/20/86
Null02-Slide_14 by lida skoteina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/16/78
British Formula 1 Grand Prix 1978 - 013 by Striker, on Flickr
British Formula 1 Grand Prix 1978 - 015 by Striker, on Flickr
British Formula 1 Grand Prix 1978 - 022 by Striker, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50s, nothing like a peach/pink 50s ride









1966
Yeakel Plymouth by TWE42, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/81

















6/82


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Might move the euro focus back to street scenes in a bit

6/60
DB coupé by boybentley, on Flickr

4/27/74









10/4/74
Mechanic Pushing Graham Hill's Lola-Ford into Position on the Pitlane Before Practice for the US GP at Watkins Glen 1974 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Stan Brown Fargo by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Western Dodge #325 with trailers by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
JATCO van load by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/83 - this fam swapped their Dasher wagon for a J2000


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/60
Porsche 356B Carrera Abarth GTL by boybentley, on Flickr
Maserati Tipo 61 by boybentley, on Flickr

6/70
Le Mans, France, 1970 by bmthomas1944, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/7/86
Pantranco M.A.N 16.290 AVH-247 (507) at bus terminal in Dagupan, Pangasinan, Philippines. by express000, on Flickr
Dagupan Bus Co Mitsubishi Fuso DVT-759 (fleet No 272) in a main street of Dagupan, Pangasinan, Philippines. by express000, on Flickr

2/26/86
Demetrio Munoz (DM) Bus Co M.A.N NYU-407 (872) & (371) on Senator Gil Puyat Avenue, Pasay, Manila, Philippines. by express000, on Flickr


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

*antique barn finds - yahoo*

antique barn finds from yahoo...
https://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motor...ust-just-sold-for--1-9-million-171817268.html
















































ferarri covered in newspapers and magazines.......


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SF, 1961









1965
1960 Pontiac Catalina by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1974
1974 Opel Manta Luxus by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973_08_LeMans_044 by Sergio Paganini, on Flickr
1972_08_Germany_065 by Sergio Paganini, on Flickr
1973_01_Vallelunga_005 by Sergio Paganini, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Toronto, 1958









7/85
Rockwell International plant by henkboshuijer, on Flickr
USA85 097 by henkboshuijer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Album of Crashes, 1920s-40s roughly


















8/83


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/84 - looks like a brand new '85 Trans Am is parked in there. 









USA85 057 by henkboshuijer, on Flickr
USA85 058 by henkboshuijer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/76
Getting help for an overheated engine by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

9/76
Swiss-Italian border by Riex, on Flickr

'79


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'83


















1986


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1978









'85









Leipzig, 1991


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pittsfield, MA - 50s









Johnson City, TN - 50s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/51
OLG 968 Foden / Metalcraft Alpine Test - Tubingen by Robert Hewitt 1960, on Flickr

1954
Fiat 1400 Cabriolet by Raymondx1, on Flickr

1960
1959 Chevrolet Impala Sport Sedan by Raymondx1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1929









1954









8/7/62
Alps_45 by mjg45, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/84

















6/85


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/10/13









1948









1961


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/85









7/85
USA85 044 by henkboshuijer, on Flickr

12/87


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1929









1963









9/22/75


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Disneyland, 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950









1957









1978


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

My local track again.








The driver of this car was Timo Mäkinen, ex-Mini works driver famous for this photo.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1929









1932


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959
1957 Plymouth Convertable by Richard Micco, on Flickr

Circa 1961 1 by Richard Micco, on Flickr

4/72
GTO by Richard Micco, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bar Harbor - 1959 by Richard Micco, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/68
Inverness-shire Constabulary 1968 by conner395, on Flickr

1973
Inverness Constabulary Mountain Rescue Off-road vehicles 1973 by conner395, on Flickr

Scotland, 1984 - the green 1975 Escort dropped off in 1987


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/30/62









3/63









1981


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950 Ford Crestliners by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Woods Industries GMC #2551 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

KW; Lindamood Ent#141 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959









Kaunakakai, HI - 1962









1979


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

I just signed up for a group on Facebook called "Vintage Phoenix" which has a ton of cool shots of cars and scenery. Some of the iron in here is pretty cool. 










$.25 parking and burlesque... oooh la la.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I just signed up for a group on Facebook called "Vintage Phoenix" which has a ton of cool shots of cars and scenery. Some of the iron in here is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> $.25 parking and burlesque... oooh la la.


I'd love to see some, especially 70's ones. 

4/66









7/72









7/74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/83
83 057 by snaebyllej2, on Flickr
83 112 by snaebyllej2, on Flickr
83 143 by snaebyllej2, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/81
81.029 Ramses Square, Cairo by snaebyllej2, on Flickr
81.038 Cairo by snaebyllej2, on Flickr
81.040 Cairo by snaebyllej2, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/81 - 5 years old and already in bad shape 
81.039 Cairo by snaebyllej2, on Flickr
81.054 by snaebyllej2, on Flickr
81.310 Fortress at Rethymnon and our Fiat by snaebyllej2, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1923









1929


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/72
06-376 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

1972
42-018 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
42-004 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


9/83
83 230 by snaebyllej2, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/75
Northern Constabulary Argyll County Police Ranger Rover Glencoe 1975 by conner395, on Flickr

37075 at Southend-on-Sea - 21st February, 1976 by Deadman's Handle, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/89 - this is that long lost IMSA set I talked about. Have had this stored away for months
Nissan GTP ZX-Turbo (#83) - 1989 by formulanone, on Flickr
Ford Mustang Probe IMSA GTP car by formulanone, on Flickr
Jaguar XJR-9 (front corner) by formulanone, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/72
06-380 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

1972
42-017 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
42-020 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GMC 860 Insured Transporters by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Dodge Polish Pete Chapter 3A by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Dodge LNT1000 "Convoy" by PAcarhauler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1942









8/68









1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1945









50s









1955


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

06-382 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
54-332 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
46-413 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/20/57
Vanwall by Terry Wha, on Flickr










6/21/70
Jackie Stewart - March Ford by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/28/87
Karl Durkheimer's Porsche 911 GTU by formulanone, on Flickr
Roush Racing Paddock by formulanone, on Flickr

3/1/89
Audi 90 Quattro GTO by formulanone, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/82
82 064 by snaebyllej2, on Flickr

6/84
84 002 Haymarket, London by snaebyllej2, on Flickr
84 101 by snaebyllej2, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1942 - sign was put up after Pearl Harbor because the owner was of Japanese ancestry









1957









NYC, '58


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/21/70
1970 Netherlands Grand Prix by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

5/23/71
Pete Lovely - Lotus 69 Ford Cosworth DFV by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

9/22/74
Mario Andretti - 1974 Canadian GP by Waddellz, on Flickr


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


> 1959


is that a silver 250 california in the back? the $$ in this picture


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Heathcliff Huxtable said:


> is that a silver 250 california in the back? the $$ in this picture


Millions 

NYC, 1954









London, 70s









Iran, 70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/69









Tokyo, 70s









Tokyo, 1982


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960s









Los Angeles, 1975









Berlin, '89


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/5/74
Clay Regazzoni in the Ferrari Qualifying for the 1974 US Grand Prix in Watkins Glen, New York by Philinflash, on Flickr

5/77
JPS Ready for Qualifying Monaco 1977 - 2 by Philinflash, on Flickr

8/17/78
Response to hostage siege in Chicago (August 1978) by channaher, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Saigon, 1950

















Czechoslovakia, 1968 invasion


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970

















1979


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/61









7/28/73 - Summer Jam Festival at Watkins Glen









1983









1985


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1909









1910









1921


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950s









Dallas, 1963









10/20/67


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

80s









NYC, 1986


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/3/82
Jacques Laffite Driving the Talbot-Ligier/Matra in Practice at Long Beach 1982 by Philinflash, on Flickr
Gilles Villeneuve Driving the Ferrari in Practice at Long Beach 1982 by Philinflash, on Flickr

7/21/84
Elio de Angelis in Practice at Brands Hatch 1984 3 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50s


















Rallye 350


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Copenhagen, 1963









Prague, 70s









TX, 80s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 70s

















Detroit, 70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958 - powered by the mighty Thriftmaster 6









Portland, OR - 1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Copenhagen, 1968


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

USSR, 1974

















1979


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958









3/4/77









7/28/78


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/77
Mario Andretti Qualifying Practice Monaco 1977 by Philinflash, on Flickr

7/21/84
Manfred Winkelhock Driving the ATS/BMW in Practice at Brands Hatch 1984 by Philinflash, on Flickr
Keke Rosberg in Practice at Brands Hatch 1984 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1951









Los Angeles, 1962









Leeds, 1977


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954









1968









1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

USSR


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/16/82
Patrick Tambay Driving the Ferrari in Practice at Brands Hatch 1982 by Philinflash, on Flickr

7/17/82
Niki Lauda Followed by Patrick Tambay in Practice at Brands Hatch 1982 by Philinflash, on Flickr

7/21/84
Riccardo Patrese Driving Benetton/Alfa Romeo in Practice at Brands Hatch 1984 by Philinflash, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50s









1951









Halsted Street, Chicago - 1956


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hollywood Boulevard, 1965









NYC, 70s









2/72 - Hong Kong


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Fashion photography on the street.

August 1930


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

These are from my hometown's track from 1985. This playful event gathered F1 and rallye stars of the era to race against each other in E30's and Accord Aerodecks. It was apparently very close to the 1000 Lakes Rallye, so the rallye drivers brought along their practice cars.
















































There's Timo Salonen, Markku Alén, Keke Rosberg and Stig Blomqvist in that pic.
















And Michele Mouton.








Timo Salonen, Jacques Laffite and Elio de Angelis.








Nelson Piquet.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Son said:


> And Michele Mouton.


:thumbup::thumbup:

London, 1963









Virgin Islands, 1964









5/68 - Indianapolis


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/25/49









1959









3/21/62


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/18/33









1964









Warsaw, 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Asbury Park NJ, 1980

















1982


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Automobiles driving around buckled pavement on Pacific Coast Highway near Las Tunas Beach, Calif., 1980 (Photo courtesy of UCLA)









Three teenagers sunbathing on the hood of their stalled car on shoulder of Santa Monica Freeway, Calif., 1980 (Photo courtesy of UCLA)


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Asbury Park NJ, 1980


Trivia point for those Bruce Springsteen fans who aren't familiar with Asbury Park...

You know the line in Born to Run that goes "beyond the Palace hemi-powered drones scream down the boulevard"?

That photo above - that's the palace.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MagicBus said:


> Trivia point for those Bruce Springsteen fans who aren't familiar with Asbury Park...
> 
> You know the line in Born to Run that goes "beyond the Palace hemi-powered drones scream down the boulevard"?
> 
> That photo above - that's the palace.


Was hoping someone would recognize that :thumbup:


















NYC, 80s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/9/68
Burnenville 1968 by [email protected].com / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

6/20/69
Cruising Zandvoort by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

8/1/70
Jochen Rindt by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Paris, 1962









60s









1968 NYC garbage strike


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Winning Porsche 962 - 1989 WPB GP by formulanone, on Flickr
Pontiac Grand Prix GTU by formulanone, on Flickr

2/24/90
1990 Spirit of Miami by formulanone, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/63
Fremont 1963 by TWE42, on Flickr

1972
fremont72_08.jpg by guitartomy, on Flickr
fremont72_01.jpg by guitartomy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Oldsmobile Showroom 1955 by PLCjr, on Flickr
1957 Volkswagen Beetle (ut) by PLCjr, on Flickr

7/65
Capitol International Airways "Connie" by PLCjr, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/17/69
John Surtees - BRM by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

6/6/70
Jack Brabham - Brabham Ford by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

6/21/70
Jochen Rindt - Lotus 72 Ford by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

311 E. Coke Road, Winnsboro, TX - no longer there - right next to what is now Texas Country Ford









Probably was taken on the side of the building 
Allen Cook Chevy by FordTorino73, on Flickr

11/82 - West Hollywood
Pan Andreas Theater by The New Mr Burlesk, on Flickr
Groovy Gremlin by The New Mr Burlesk, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/82 - West Hollywood
machismo & Four Star Saloon by The New Mr Burlesk, on Flickr
All American Boy & The Greenery by The New Mr Burlesk, on Flickr
Unicorn Bookstore & Motherlode by The New Mr Burlesk, on Flickr


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Chicago, 1976








Chicago, 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't drive off any bridges









6/22/68
1968 Dutch Grand Prix by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

6/21/69
1969 Netherlands Grand Prix at Zandvoort by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/29/81
135-137 Ossington Ave - 1 - November 29, 1981 by collations, on Flickr

4/22/88 - lots of good stuff here
007-107-n007 by collations, on Flickr
007-107-n009 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The owner was driving the same car as of 2001 :thumbup:
753-755 Richmond St W - 1 - November 19, 1983 by collations, on Flickr

209-211 Parliament St - 1 - November 27, 1983 by collations, on Flickr

Looked completely different by the 21st century
428-430 Queen St E - 1 - November 27, 1983 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

USSR, 1963


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*my mom...*

This is my mom with my dad's Austin-Healey around 1965-66 in Los Angeles. They lived in North Hollywood at the time and he sold it after i was born. she's 18 or 19 here...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dave928 said:


> This is my mom with my dad's Austin-Healey around 1965-66 in Los Angeles, near N Western Ave and Hollywood Blvd. They lived in North Hollywood at the time and he sold it after i was born. she's 18 or 19 here...


Bet it would be nice to find that car again!


Prague, 1964









NYC, 60s









Octoauto, 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50s

















Times Square, 1957


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> 428-430 Queen St E - 1 - November 27, 1983 by collations, on Flickr


I stared at this car for a long time trying to figure out what it was. My mind kept going toward Datsun, but then Corolla finally just popped in there.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Yo Teach said:


> I stared at this car for a long time trying to figure out what it was. My mind kept going toward Datsun, but then Corolla finally just popped in there.


It looks like the wheels are from a GM H-body. 

799-811 Queen St W - 1 - November 19, 1983 by collations, on Flickr
799-811 Queen St W - 1 - November 19, 1983 by collations, on Flickr
799-811 Queen St W - 1 - November 19, 1983 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Things used to be challenging for the postal service


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't know who, what, when or where. Just that it's awesome.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Southern Jetta said:


> Don't know who, what, when or where. Just that it's awesome.


The front reminds me of a '59 Plymouth.

London, 1963


















You'll have a much harder time finding a 4 door Regal than a 4 door Cutlass...
803-807 Queen St W - August 4, 1984 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1954









1960









Mexico


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/8/68
John Surtees in the Rain by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

6/6/70
Ferrari 312B - Jacky Ickx by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

8/70
Jochen Rindt by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1954









6/13/57 - Portland, OR
CONVOY Ford #814 w/1957 Cadillacs by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

Las Vegas, 1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

801-805 Queen St W - April 25, 1984 by collations, on Flickr
974-998 Queen St W - 986 - 1 - February 28, 1988 by collations, on Flickr
1160 Queen St W - February 28, 1988 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/27/88 - this was to be driven by Mario and Michael Andretti, but crashed in practice 
Joest Porsche 962 - Miami by formulanone, on Flickr

1989 Grand Prix of Miami
Momo Porsche 962 by formulanone, on Flickr

1991 West Palm Beach GP
Jaguar XJR-10 by formulanone, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/82 - The Ford dropped off in before its 1988 registration according to the DVLA
82 026 Car Trouble at Horse Guards by snaebyllej2, on Flickr
82 060 Kersey by snaebyllej2, on Flickr
82 155 Longleat Safari Park by snaebyllej2, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rome, 1960


















Moscow, 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1951









NYC, 1952









NZ, 1952


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/22/68
1968 Dutch Grand Prix by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

5/17/69
Vic Elford - Cooper Maserati by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr
Jackie Stewart - Matra Ford by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Triumph TRS by boybentley, on Flickr

6/21/70
Ronnie Peterson by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr

8/1/70
John Surtees - Surtees TS7 by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*ALL the vintage road tests you'd ever need*









Church St - November 27, 1983 by collations, on Flickr
363-369 Queen St E - August 4, 1984 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vegas, '62


















Vegas, '73


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

More from the 1985Jetta fam

Backyard party, 1977









USPS work, circa 1986









1986


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Street hangs, 1986

















word.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1948 - now where the SLS Las Vegas is located









1954-55









1956


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/78
1978 GP Monaco - Vittorio Brambilla - TS 19 by vroemmm, on Flickr
1978 GP Monaco - Mass, Depailler, Ickx by vroemmm, on Flickr
1978 GP Monaco - Patrick Tambay - McLaren M26 by vroemmm, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1930









6/4/32









1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Parliament St - March 1979 by collations, on Flickr
Queen St E - [June] 1980 by collations, on Flickr
103 Dupont St - [March] 1989 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Oslo, Norway.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

1961 Paris Motor Show:


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

1961 Paris Motor Show:


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

1961 Paris Motor Show:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Paris, 1955









Mexico









1964


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/78
1978 GP Monaco - James Hunt - McLaren M26 by vroemmm, on Flickr
1978 GP Monaco - Jabouille (Renault Elf RS01) en Depailler (Elf Tyrrel 008) by vroemmm, on Flickr
1978 GP Monaco - Jacky Ickx (Ensign N177) en Jean-Pierre Jarrier (ATS 1) by vroemmm, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3110 Yonge St - September 3, 1983 by collations, on Flickr
1947 Bloor St W - April 1984 by collations, on Flickr
284 College St - [April] 1984 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

429 Roncesvalles Ave - October 1983 by collations, on Flickr
769 Bathurst St - [April] 1986 by collations, on Flickr
769 Bathurst St - [April] 1986 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

833 King St W - June 1983 by collations, on Flickr
832 Bay St - September 3, 1983 by collations, on Flickr
Dundas St W - February, 1986 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mexico


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Untitled by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Untitled by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Untitled by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/6/69
GP F1 Charade Clermont Ferrand 1969 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr
GP FRANCE 1969 005 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr
GP FRANCE 1969 050 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Parliament St - October 1979 by collations, on Flickr
Yonge St - September 3, 1983 by collations, on Flickr
Yonge St - September 3, 1983 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Parliament St - September 1979 by collations, on Flickr
Parliament St - October 1979 by collations, on Flickr
Richmond St W & Portland St - April 1983 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Richmond St W & Portland St - January 13, 1983 by collations, on Flickr
Richmond St W & Portland St - January 13, 1983 by collations, on Flickr
Richmond St W & Portland St - January 13, 1983 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Richmond St W & Portland St - March 31, 1983 by collations, on Flickr
Eastern Ave - May 18, 1981 by collations, on Flickr
Hanna Ave - [May] 1983 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/11/79
002-013-n018 by collations, on Flickr

8/13/79 - LMK if I missed something went I looked at that graffiti
002-014-n011 by collations, on Flickr
002-014-n023 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/19/66
24 heures du Mans 1966 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr
24 heures du Mans 1966 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr

7/6/69
GP FRANCE 1969 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1929









1956









8/11/79 - Flagstaff, AZ
002-013-n009 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/78
001-031-n008 by collations, on Flickr

2/18/81
003-099-n026 by collations, on Flickr

5/2/83
005-064-n015 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Approaching Liberty St - [May] 1983 by collations, on Flickr
Front St E - July 31, 1983 by collations, on Flickr
Overend St - July 31, 1983 by collations, on Flickr


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 002-014-n023 by collations, on Flickr


That DEDUKT plate still seems to exist in the CA DMV system . Wonder if it's still on the Mercedes?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 11/82 - West Hollywood
> Pan Andreas Theater by The New Mr Burlesk, on Flickr
> Groovy Gremlin by The New Mr Burlesk, on Flickr


Both of those places looked familiar and I didn't even realize that it said West Hollywood (I grew up there ). Sure enough, found it, quoted your post and realized the clue was there all along. You can see the Irv's Burgers sign peeking out just slightly. It's the corner of Sweetzer and Santa Monica. 










The theater looks familiar but I just can't place it.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> That DEDUKT plate still seems to exist in the CA DMV system . Wonder if it's still on the Mercedes?


If I read the photo description right, that car somehow ended up in Ontario, at that time at least. It could still be on there.

1978
scan0143 by ixxidust, on Flickr

6/81
scan0097 by ixxidust, on Flickr

12/84
Soft drinks delivery by Lost-Albion, on Flickr


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 11/82 - West Hollywood
> machismo & Four Star Saloon by The New Mr Burlesk, on Flickr


This one is apparently now this (used Google-fu):












1985Jetta said:


> All American Boy & The Greenery by The New Mr Burlesk, on Flickr


This is Santa Monica and Robertson, just a block away from Heritage Classics. I was going to use a Google Maps pic, but the same site apparently went through all the photos you found and recreated them, so why do double the work?:












1985Jetta said:


> Unicorn Bookstore & Motherlode by The New Mr Burlesk, on Flickr


[/quote]

Directly across the street. Of all cars, a Miata in the shot .

And there's that theater: 










Here's where I found it: http://www.wehoville.com/2013/12/16/1984/. More photos, both new and old, of WeHo there.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> If I read the photo description right, that car somehow ended up in Ontario, at that time at least. It could still be on there.


Ontario, Canada or Ontario, California ?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> Both of those places looked familiar and I didn't even realize that it said West Hollywood (I grew up there ). Sure enough, found it, quoted your post and realized the clue was there all along. You can see the Irv's Burgers sign peeking out just slightly. It's the corner of Sweetzer and Santa Monica.
> 
> The theater looks familiar but I just can't place it.


At least it looks like most of the buildings are still there, though renamed of course. That one corner where the auto shop was looks totally different. But yes, I try to include as exact of a date as I can and a location 

1926









1968









6/81
scan0098 by ixxidust, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> This one is apparently now this (used Google-fu):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Directly across the street. Of all cars, a Miata in the shot .

And there's that theater: 


Here's where I found it: http://www.wehoville.com/2013/12/16/1984/. More photos, both new and old, of WeHo there.[/QUOTE]

Where's my award for finding the originals? 

I like Four Star Station's transformation, but it's a shame they got rid of that greenery sign next to All American Boy. That looked cool. 



VadGTI said:


> Ontario, Canada or Ontario, California ?


Yes, Canada. All of those photos of house/storefronts in the last few posts were in Toronto. Midway through I had a d'oh moment and realized that he was posting comparisons of the same spots through the late 90s and into the 21st century, so you can see those if you click on the image and go to the album. 

11/82 - Hollywood Boulevard 
Hollywood Boulevard (1982) by Paul-M-Wright, on Flickr

11/82 - Hollywood
Hollywood (1982) by Paul-M-Wright, on Flickr

11/7/83
gm_03700 Hollywood, Palm Tree Street 1983 by CanadaGood, on Flickr


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Dave928 said:


> This is my mom with my dad's Austin-Healey around 1965-66 in Los Angeles. They lived in North Hollywood at the time and he sold it after i was born. she's 18 or 19 here...


Definitely North Hollywood/Burbank area based on the 8700 address. I tried looking for a similar building in several 8700 blocks, no luck.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

VadGTI said:


> Definitely North Hollywood/Burbank area based on the 8700 address. I tried looking for a similar building in several 8700 blocks, no luck.


well i had deleted it from my original post because i wasn't sure of the exact location, but there is currently a "Coral Sands" motel on N Western Ave between Franklin Ave and Hollywood Blvd in Hollywood.

the problem is the motel face looks completely different (facelift), looks like the set-back to the street is farther back and the street number is way off. unless they changed the street numbering in the last 50 years?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/14/69
24 heures du MANS 1969 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr
24 heures du MANS 1969 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/15/69
24 Heures du MANS 1969 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr
24 Heures du MANS 1969 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr
24 Heures du MANS 1969 by ZANTAFIO56, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

From the 1985Jetta fam, on our tobacco farm in 1969









1985Jetta fam, 1981 - I may or may not be in this picture


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

VadGTI said:


> Definitely North Hollywood/Burbank area based on the 8700 address. I tried looking for a similar building in several 8700 blocks, no luck.


I don't think it's the hotel. The Dingbat buildings of that era all had names. It's likely in the valley, and you were right on the area.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
Eileens 6th Birthday by bismark1959, on Flickr

1976
01392_s_13abtr3b8z1377 by bismark1959, on Flickr
01529_s_13abtr3b8z1509 by bismark1959, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/12/81
PICT1107 by Dennis Benson, on Flickr

8/13/84 - San Fran
19840813 12 Muni Light Rail @ West Portal by davidwilson1949, on Flickr
19840813 22 Muni Cable Car Powell St. @ Market St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bridgehampton, NY - 60s - see anything you like?









19840813 25 Muni 4 Mason St. near Union St. by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

19871017 04 LaCrosse, WI by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tacoma, WA - 50s









Columbus, OH - 60s









Solvang, CA - 70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rochester, 50s

















Boston, 1956


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1940 NYC taxi strike









Antwerp, 1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1929









1932









1961


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1940s









7/51









Hamburg, 1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

State St at 2100 South, 1958 by CountyLemonade, on Flickr

1963
some Hollywood freeway by CountyLemonade, on Flickr

8/80


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/4/62
Dave MacDonald Driving Corvette Race Car (#00) at C.S.C.C. Race, Riverside, California, March, 1962 by The Henry Ford, on Flickr

North Hollywood, 1962









6/74
Billboards on Sunset Blvd. #1 by LarryTheFrog, on Flickr


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955









1964


















1977


----------



## Hellenic Vanagon (Aug 3, 2010)

*1961 Attica Greece: Peugeot 404 S*


_(Driving lessons)_


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 50s









Long gone


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

When I first read the cursive sign.. I thought it was John Fart.
That would ave been epic! :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> 1963
> some Hollywood freeway by CountyLemonade, on Flickr


Wow- those lanes look w-i-d-e.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Wow- those lanes look w-i-d-e.


Same place today (just before the Highland/Hollywood Bowl exit):












1985Jetta said:


> Los Angeles, 50s


That's actually in Long Beach, the building fronts Ocean Blvd, the ocean is behind the person snapping that pic):

Today:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> When I first read the cursive sign.. I thought it was John Fart.
> That would ave been epic! :laugh:


Some of these old dealers have the weirdest names...



VadGTI said:


> Same place today (just before the Highland/Hollywood Bowl exit):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the current pics as always! :thumbup::beer:

1921, made by Goodyear









Portland, OR - 1950









1973+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

"The Women" Co. girls on Tamarama beach, 2 February 1939 / photographer Sam Hood by State Library of New South Wales collection, on Flickr

1940
PE No. 645 - Hollywood & Highland MTA_1258 by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr

Las Cruces, New Mexico - June 24, 1941 by dok1, on Flickr


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

1985Jetta said:


> 1963
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/a8xAMy]some Hollywood freeway by CountyLemonade, on Flickr




They were certainly planning for the future! That was a lot of lanes for 63.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/20/63
Airstream and station wagon at a shopping center by lreed76, on Flickr

12/28/63
Bank in Coral Gables, Dec 1963 by lreed76, on Flickr

8/72
Texas - Ferry Galveston to Port Bolivar - Our Blue & white Toyota - August 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/15/60
Cars parked on top of Hoover Dam, 1960 by lreed76, on Flickr

8/11/63
Arabs at Atlantic gasoline station at Niagara Falls, 1963 by lreed76, on Flickr

12/20/63
Florida State line, December 1963 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/17/60 - if only we could return to this lifestyle...
Disneyland entrance, 1960 by lreed76, on Flickr

6/19/60
Cars with fins, parking lot at Knott's Berry Farm, 1960 by lreed76, on Flickr

6/20/60
Picnic area along California coast, 1960 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/21/55
Ford Rotunda, Dearborn, MI, July 1955 by lreed76, on Flickr

12/19/55
Ford Rotunda, 1955 by lreed76, on Flickr

3/30/56 - DC camping!
Old trailer park in East Potomac Park, with Washington Monument and Jefferson Memorial in the background, 1956 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/65
Me playing baseball at Tamsin by lreed76, on Flickr

6/66
The van and the Renault, 1966 by lreed76, on Flickr

1970
Parmley Hotel, Painesville, OH by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/69
Painting the house and me painting the garage of the new house, 1969 by lreed76, on Flickr

4/71
Estes Park, Colorado, 1971 by lreed76, on Flickr

5/3/71
Protestors try to block traffic, 17th and DeSales St., Mayday protests 1971 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/29/57
Jan and Julie in front of our trailer at Cook Forest, 1957 by lreed76, on Flickr

8/2/57
Paul Revere's house, Boston, MA, 1957 by lreed76, on Flickr

6/14/61
Bodie Island lighthouse, 1961 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/21/51
Mom, Jan and me in front of Howard Johnson's at Ft. Wayne, IN by lreed76, on Flickr

3/8/53
Snowstorm on the second day of our trip to Florida, Winchester, VA, 1953 by lreed76, on Flickr

10/10/54
View from the Cook Forest fire tower by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/8/53
Williamsburg, 1953 by lreed76, on Flickr

3/25/53
Road and lake in Florida by lreed76, on Flickr
Orange truck on road, Florida, 1953 by lreed76, on Flickr

8/4/54
Newfound Gap parking area, 1954 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/7/55
Campsite at trailer park in Franklin, PA, August 1955 by lreed76, on Flickr

8/18/55
Corning Glass Center, 1955 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Abandoned car, Cape Lookout, NC, 1974 by lreed76, on Flickr
Standing by some abandoned cars on Cape Lookout, 1974 by lreed76, on Flickr
Cars used as a breakwater, Cape Lookout, 1974 by lreed76, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/18/63
Airstream rally in Nova Scotia, August 1963 by lreed76, on Flickr

Florida - St. John's River Lot - Syl - August 1970 by Ladycliff, on Flickr

2/71
Florida - St. Augustine - My mother's new car - February 1971 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/67
Nathan Road by John and Nancy Hansen, on Flickr

3/12/67
Macau 1967 by John and Nancy Hansen, on Flickr

1970
At Punchbowl Lookout by John and Nancy Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957/2010
Hereford Tavern & Grocery, Oregon - 1950's by Mike Leavenworth, on Flickr
Hereford Oregon (2) by rustejunk, on Flickr

Beller's Super Valu Super Market, Woodruff, WI - 1958 by kocojim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1951
Grocery delivery Marton Road Preston by filsnaps, on Flickr

IL-Alton-Don Leach Grocery '65 by plasticfootball, on Flickr
Clifton Road, Maida Vale, London, 1969 by rustyproof, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1943-44









Mannheim, 1960s









6/73 - grocery van for Ceasar Chavez UFW 
Grocery Van by ColleenM, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1942
Constable Car by Richfield Historical Society, on Flickr

1949
Truck Accident by Richfield Historical Society, on Flickr

National Guard 1970 by Richfield Historical Society, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1953 Ford and Dugout Canoe Winthrop WA June 1963 by Engine Shed, on Flickr

8/75
Our house in Woodlawn 70's by JCMcdavid, on Flickr

10/79
C03-Image283 by JCMcdavid, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

70s
F09-Image27 by JCMcdavid, on Flickr
C02-Image087 by JCMcdavid, on Flickr
C02-Image085 by JCMcdavid, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Birmingham
Oct 5, 1959 by JCMcdavid, on Flickr

A voting rights march in 1966
MFM5 by JCMcdavid, on Flickr
marching1 by JCMcdavid, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

03-1979 Holloway Terrace Fire Company - Crossroads Shopping Center at New Castle Ave & Stamm Blvd, FIRE by Timothy Wildey, on Flickr

7/25/79
St Peter Port Harbour by denvilles_duo, on Flickr

Hit and run, 1984 spec
F17-Image06 by JCMcdavid, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/69 - it's still on the road









8/73
Patapsco, MD post office by PMCC Post Office Photos, on Flickr

8/75 - stayed open till 2011
Scotland, MD post office by PMCC Post Office Photos, on Flickr


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 1940
> PE No. 645 - Hollywood & Highland MTA_1258 by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr


The intersection of Hollywood and Highland today. The Kodak Theater (Oscars) and Mann's (Grauman's) Chinese are right behind the drug-store-turned-souvenir-shop. El Capitan is visible above, rising up. Jimmy Kimmel's studio is next door. The Pacific Electric cars are long gone, a victim of the GM streetcar conspiracy.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> The intersection of Hollywood and Highland today. The Kodak Theater (Oscars) and Mann's (Grauman's) Chinese are right behind the drug-store-turned-souvenir-shop. El Capitan is visible above, rising up. Jimmy Kimmel's studio is next door. The Pacific Electric cars are long gone, a victim of the GM streetcar conspiracy.


I wish the corner where the iPad 2 ad is looked similar to when it did in 1940 

1935
Richfield Garage by Richfield Historical Society, on Flickr


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> I wish the corner where the iPad 2 ad is looked similar to when it did in 1940


That was the Hollywood Hotel, which was there from 1905 to 1956. 



> The fame of the Hollywood Hotel, like that of Hollywood, came from its identity with the people of motion pictures. Legends of the industry first stayed at the hotel, such as Jesse Lasky, Carl Laemmle, Louis B. Mayer, Harry Warner and Irving Thalberg. Producers, directors, writers and technicians held conferences on the broad verandas.
> 
> And there was a continuous stream of the idols of the silver screen arriving daily. Many of the great silent movie stars made their homes in the Hollywood Hotel and attended the dances held every Thursday night in the ballroom. It was considered "the" place to be seen. To identify where certain people regularly sat and dined, the hotel had stars with the names of celebrities painted on the ceiling above their tables.
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollywood_Hotel


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vegas, 1968


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


>


Cam*E*ro?????? :what:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> That was the Hollywood Hotel, which was there from 1905 to 1956.


That building looked good :banghead:



.LSinLV. said:


> Cam*E*ro?????? :what:


That's what the wink face was for. I have no idea why they misspelled it either. Maybe the yearbook staff made an error 

DC, 1942


















8/82 - Vegas


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Welch, WV - 1946









1968
Bob's Firebird 400 by rahtenkhamen, on Flickr

1971
Junk Tanker Truck by rahtenkhamen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

August 1973 by Steve Heimerle, on Flickr
August 1973 by Steve Heimerle, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

May 1954 by Steve Heimerle, on Flickr
42 by Steve Heimerle, on Flickr

1971
065 by Steve Heimerle, on Flickr


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

1975-1976? Caherdanial, Co. Kerry, Ireland.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954
50 ft. Intervals, Clarendon Street, Facing North, Trinity Church, Southeast Side, Parking Lot, 11:45 A.M. to 1:00 P.M. by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr

Phoenix, 1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50s
50 ft. Intervals, Clarendon Street, Facing North, Trinity Church, Southeast Side, 11:45 A.M. to 1:00 P.M. by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
50 ft. Intervals, Clarendon Street, Facing North, Corner of Clarendon and Stuart Streets, Trinity Church in Middle Ground, 11:45 A.M. to 1:00 P.M. by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
50 ft. Intervals, Dartmouth Street, Boston Public Library Old South Church in Background, 10:30 to 11:00 A.M. by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Trinity Church on Left, View from Center of Copley Square, 3:15 to 3:45 P.M. by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
Copley Plaza Hotel, Partial View from Center of Copley Square, April 11,3:15 to 3:45 P.M. by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
Commonwealth Avenue, between Exeter and Dartmouth Streets, South Side by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50 ft. Intervals, Boylston Street, Trinity Church with John Hancock Building in Background, 12:00 P.M. to 3:30 P.M. by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
50 ft. Intervals, Boylston Street, Looking Across Traffic towards Trinity Church by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
Commonwealth Avenue, toward Berkley Street from Arlington Street, North Side by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

North Facades, Boylston Street, Lewando's Launderers, Wyatt's Typewriters by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
North Facades, Boylston Street, Apaby Rug Co. and D. Wm. Florist by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
North Facades, Boylston Street, Second Bank - State Street Trust Company by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Symbols - Daytime, Salvation Army Shield, Liquor Store Bottle, Neon Signs above Storefronts, South Station, Two Parked Cars, Store Signs along Sidewalk by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
Symbols - Daytime, Price Tag - Mirak Chevrolet OK Used Cars, Parking Lot, Massachusetts Avenue, Arlington Center by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr

10/19/56
Municipal Vehicles - Hot Top Pavements Inc. Pavement Roller with Operator, New Road Surface off Summer Street Behind South Station by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Elevated Subway Station at Charles Street, with Kendall Square Area Visible Across Charles River by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
School Warning Sign by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
Leaving Trinity Church, Viewing Old South Church and Boston Public Library by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Trinity Church from Stairs of Boston Public Library 10:30 A.M. - Noon by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
Rear of Taxicab Parked in No Parking Area, Beth Israel Hospital, Brookline Avenue, 3:20 P.M. by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
Signs at Night, Boylston Street, near Fenway, with Fenway Park Motors, Car Dealership by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Taxi Stand, Town Taxi by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
Parking Lot, Boston Cab by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
Cambridge, Massachusetts Avenue, Between Blake Street and Hadley Street, Used Car Lot by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cross Street, Dubbleware Advertisement and Texaco Gas Station by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
Brattle Street off Scollay Square Parking Areas by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
Scollay Square Cambridge Street from Irving Street, Looking toward Bowdoin Square by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Scollay Square Salvation Army and Parked Cars by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
Tek Cafeteria, Main Street, near Kendall Square by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
Parking Lot, Stuart and Church Streets, with Billboard Announcing Theatrical Run of Film, Written on the Wind, in Background by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1936









1952
A Nash Ambassador car in Curtis, Nebraska (1952) by Bousquairol's Gallery, on Flickr

12/63
Red Oldsmobile car (Dynamic 88) by Bousquairol's Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1953
A man washing his white Pontiac Catalina car in Florida by Bousquairol's Gallery, on Flickr

8/53
3 Nash Ambassador cars by Bousquairol's Gallery, on Flickr

1970
Red CHEVROLET 3100 Pick-up by Bousquairol's Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50s
Motorway tollbooth by Bousquairol's Gallery, on Flickr

60s
Speed Limit 35 by Bousquairol's Gallery, on Flickr

1/75
A red Dodge with a girl & a dog by Bousquairol's Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1967+
Ma-ie Day Parade_Staging Area_60s by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

10/68
SW From EAB Roof_10-68_110 by UNO Criss Library, on Flickr

5/13/75
stuck in the sand by Piedmont Fossil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977
Annapolis, MD by moacirdsp, on Flickr
File0013 by bloewy, on Flickr

1978
VW by moacirdsp, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/76
Kolodge_7_76012 by bloewy, on Flickr

1979
File0022 by bloewy, on Flickr
File0023 by bloewy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

zodiak_portraits011 by bloewy, on Flickr
zodiak_portraits012 by bloewy, on Flickr
zodiak_portraits013 by bloewy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/76
Folklife_fest_1976 by bloewy, on Flickr

3/77
Cheerleading_comp_77 by bloewy, on Flickr
Bloodmobile_gymnastics by bloewy, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50 ft. Intervals, Dartmouth Street, Old South Church, Northeast Side, Boston Public Library in Background, 9:25 A.M. by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr
50 ft. Intervals, Dartmouth Street, Boston Public Library and Old South Church, 9:15 A.M. by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr

1956+
Dartmouth Street Between Commonwealth Avenue and Newbury Street, Facing South, Right Side of Street, 3:00 P.M. by MIT-Libraries, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1978
Frederick, MD by moacirdsp, on Flickr
Mr_Thomas_col_004 by bloewy, on Flickr

19790540 08 Ellicott City, MD by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961
Snow Cleaning by MyTownIndy, on Flickr

1978
color_candids_014 by bloewy, on Flickr
color_candids_033 by bloewy, on Flickr


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 1978
> 
> 19790540 08 Ellicott City, MD by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


Not much has changed. (This is a historical district though)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

saron81 said:


> Not much has changed. (This is a historical district though)


Love it when places don't change much! Thanks for the update photo :beer:

1962
Sts. Peter & Paul from Meridian St. by MyTownIndy, on Flickr

1976
Back in '76 with one of my favorite vehicles my '73 Bronco. Up by a fire pond in the watershed. Got on my Dick Cepek t shirt and cowboy boots. LOL by soyboy99, on Flickr

1979/2009
Pennsylvania Station, Newark, Ohio. July, 1979 by emd111, on Flickr
Newark, OH train station by kla4067, on Flickr


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Galrot said:


>


This thing is pure SEX .


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> 1978
> Frederick, MD by


I love this picture, for many reasons. :heart:


----------



## charlie_murphy! (Apr 6, 2009)

VadGTI said:


> This thing is pure SEX .


You can say that again!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> I love this picture, for many reasons. :heart:


Once I saw the Thing I knew I had to post it. 

Portland, OR









1972 - Beacon Hill, Boston
42-710 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

Taiwan, 1972
42-559 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955 - Melrose, MA
35 the regent deli by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

5/55
MIT - Bob Logcher and Car (1955) by roger4336, on Flickr

5/74
Nobska Point Light at Woods Hole in Falmouth MA on Cape Cod (1974) by foroyar22, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/72
Bill and Kathy Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr

7/72
Seashore Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr

10/73
54-416 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1903









Chicago, 50s









Rochester, 50s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

EIL-1952-16 by Paul-W, on Flickr
RCP-slides-1973-044 by Paul-W, on Flickr
RCP-slides-1975-055 by Paul-W, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/65
Harry & His 57 Vette by kzzzkc, on Flickr









436 by kzzzkc, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Encino, CA - 1961


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955









12/55









1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1920s









1944









1950


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Encino, CA - 1961


This one was driving me nuts, since it looked so familiar. Googled Thirftmart and read that it was absorbed into Smart & Final in the late 60s. Bam! Everything clicked. It's Ventura and Balboa!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

My first arrival in the USA, September 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
New York in 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
White Plains, New York in 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> This one was driving me nuts, since it looked so familiar. Googled Thirftmart and read that it was absorbed into Smart & Final in the late 60s. Bam! Everything clicked. It's Ventura and Balboa!


It looks like it's lost its character since, like lots of old 50s buildings that are still around now. 

Chevrolet Corvette 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

6/78
Buena Park, Los Angeles, USA by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr
Buena Park, Los Angeles, USA by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/78
Tupper and Reed building, Berkeley, USA in 1978 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

Market Diner - 1986 - West & Laight St, NYC by Aonghais MacInnes, on Flickr

Almacs East Greenwich Rhode Island 1989 by Mod Betty / RetroRoadmap.com, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Richfield, OH - description says 1961, but I'd date it in 1959 or maybe 1960


















6/80
1964 Falcon hardtop by Kennuth, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amsterdam
01-13-1950_07061 Auto's in garage by IISG, on Flickr

Brookhurst Street - Westminster, CA - 1978
Cthulhu Mobile 01 Left Rear License Plate Distant from 1978 by CthulhuWho1 (Will Hart), on Flickr

8/19/90
G_05 College Hill - Brown Street at George Street Looking South-East at Wayland House - 27 Brown Street - Brown University by CthulhuWho1 (Will Hart), on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amsterdam

10-20-1952_11058 Luxe verhuurauto's van fa. Sloothaak by IISG, on Flickr
07-01-1954_12569G Wout Wagtmans by IISG, on Flickr
09-23-1958_15386B Verkeerschaos Muntplein by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amsterdam

11-23-1955_13692 Messerschmitt KR175 en KR200 by IISG, on Flickr
07-09-1956_14000A Wateroverlast na stortbui by IISG, on Flickr
11-01-1956_14173_3 Wim Dussel by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ "Dial POwell 3-3463" :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amsterdam
10-20-1952_11058 Auto's van fa. Sloothaak by IISG, on Flickr
07-00-1961_18148 Max Tailleur by IISG, on Flickr
05-00-1962_18940 Kraamverzorgster op de fiets by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

05-03-1950_07483 Van Leer's mobiele vatenfabriek by IISG, on Flickr
09-15-1952_10975 Wagen van de Stadsreiniging by IISG, on Flickr
09-23-1958_15386A Muntplein by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

wereldreis2_100_01 Scheldestraat in Groningen by IISG, on Flickr
05-14-1958_15172 Mauritskade by IISG, on Flickr
06-15-1960_17312 Shireen Strooker en Henk van Ulsen by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

02-23-1952_10283B Zeilboot "De Ruyter" by IISG, on Flickr
07-01-1954_12569A Wielrenner Wout Wagtmans bij Porsche by IISG, on Flickr
02-24-1962_18546_1 West Side Story by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> It looks like it's lost its character since, like lots of old 50s buildings that are still around now.


One can argue that, as what is probably one of the very first strip malls, it never had character to begin with . At the very least, that massive wall that used to have the Thirftmart logo (and now holds the Smart&Final logo) is still up, despite multiple earthquakes, including Sylmar and Northridge. A testament to its construction?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

02-07-1957_14321 Wout Wagtmans by IISG, on Flickr
Daf_1961-1962_625_33 by IISG, on Flickr

1975
Bell Bottom Blues by Baby's In Black, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> One can argue that, as what is probably one of the very first strip malls, it never had character to begin with . At the very least, that massive wall that used to have the Thirftmart logo (and now holds the Smart&Final logo) is still up, despite multiple earthquakes, including Sylmar and Northridge. A testament to its construction?


It's still standing because it was built so long ago :thumbup:

10-24-1954_12866 Autorijles by IISG, on Flickr
Perzie_1958_305-01 by IISG, on Flickr
Daf_1961-1962_44_06 by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

01-13-1950_07061A Auto onder doek by IISG, on Flickr
11-27-1952_11163 Jan Luijkenstraat by IISG, on Flickr
04-00-1956_13875_4 Max Tailleur by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Connecticut Dragway 1965 by Hugo90, on Flickr
Austin TX in April of 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr
Austin Texas in August 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Austin Texas in April 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr
Drag Races at Austin Texas, August 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr
Austin TX in August 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Connecticut Dragway 1966 by Hugo90, on Flickr
Austin Texas Drag Strip 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr
Drag Races in Austin Texas 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Shrewsberry by Hugo90, on Flickr
San Antonio Drag Races 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr
Austin TX in August 1967 by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Windsor Connecticut 1959 by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr
Convoy Ford #132 w/1963s by PAcarhauler, on Flickr
Connecticut Dragway 1965 by Hugo90, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972
Convoy #416 "Astro" by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1974
Foreign Affairs Auto Repairs by Piedmont Fossil, on Flickr
Downtown Seattle by Piedmont Fossil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975
Sharon's friend & his brothers by Piedmont Fossil, on Flickr

1977
Golden Pagoda Motel, Rapid City, S.D. by Piedmont Fossil, on Flickr

6/78
Waxing "Old Blue" by Piedmont Fossil, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/78
Dumping the Load by Piedmont Fossil, on Flickr

9/81
Fitzpatrick Peak by Piedmont Fossil, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> Amsterdam
> 
> 10-20-1952_11058 Luxe verhuurauto's van fa. Sloothaak by IISG, on Flickr


In case anyone wanted to know what the sign says:

"Luxurious Rentals"

From 11 cents per Kilometer.

I'm sure the American cars were a lot more expensive to rent. :laugh:

But this series does show the popularity of American cars right after WW2.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> In case anyone wanted to know what the sign says:
> 
> "Luxurious Rentals"
> 
> ...


I wonder how "luxurious" those rentals actually are...

11-15-1951_10026i2 Brandweerman of olieman by IISG, on Flickr
03-11-1952_10331 Amstelstation by IISG, on Flickr
07-27-1953_11689 Huldiging wielrenners by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958 Sebring Classic Car Show (Album of 26 Photos)

03-16-1951_09227 Rondvaart by IISG, on Flickr

1969+
Caribbean Life Slide 29 by Striderv, on Flickr
Caribbean Life Slide 30 by Striderv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

France, 1925
Waiting on the Passengers by Striderv, on Flickr
Classy Transportation by Striderv, on Flickr
Aux Dames De France by Striderv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1943
Norton Motorcycle P1396 by Striderv, on Flickr

Perzie_1958_K92G_920-959_3 by IISG, on Flickr

1972
21-619 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pownal, VT - 60s









1969/2013

















Corvallis, OR - 1977


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Found some sweet photos of my home town the other day. :heart:

Twin Nash Rambler wagons! 





















































































































I was there that day! They used several heavy trucks to pull the East grandstand of Hayward Field back 20-30' to make room for a larger track. 




























My brother's fraternity


















City hall was an awesome MCM specimen. Sadly the city didn't feel that way and is in the process of razing the place. Poor maintenance by the city and an idiotic city council sealed its fate. 













































































































I spy cutout rear wheel wells. Baja buses were all over Eugene when I was a kid. 









Romania Chevrolet. A nice example of "Googie" architecture. The main building is still intact, however the small annex has been razed. The whole place is boarded up awaiting its fate. 


















The annex, which featured high-end models:


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

Great pics as always, 1985Jetta. I save all the Dodge Monaco, Falcon and Comet images. 

-GP


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Green Panzer said:


> Great pics as always, 1985Jetta. I save all the Dodge Monaco, Falcon and Comet images.
> 
> -GP


Thanks! I have photos of my old '64 Comet Cyclone somewhere that I need to scan in.

5/70
Ford Falcon GT XR 289. Croydon Melbourne 1970 by olliecampion, on Flickr

9/77
White Plains, New York in 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr

1979 - chauffeur driven car for Robert Foster, then President of the Massachusetts Bay Trasportation Authority 
Dodge Royal Monaco by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

I'd love to see it. Here's my '64 Cyclone, sold about 12 years ago. Fun car, 4V Super 289, automatic, pretty much loaded. Next to it is my '60 2dr wagon, which I still have. 



-GP


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Green Panzer said:


> I'd love to see it. Here's my '64 Cyclone, sold about 12 years ago. Fun car, 4V Super 289, automatic, pretty much loaded. Next to it is my '60 2dr wagon, which I still have.
> 
> -GP


That one looked to be in good shape! Mine was red with a white painted top, 289 with a 3 on the tree that I changed to a 4 speed floorshift. White interior with red piping on the seats. I primed it later and it was like that when it was stolen in the late 70s. It was a "70's street machine" with mags and such. Only have one wheel from it left, and the land it was on when it was stolen...

Also had a '65 Falcon, but its story is a bit different. Got it for cheap and abused it. Ended up pulling the 200/C4, rolling the rest off a cliff, and then I suffered through towing the remains to the scrapyard in my Type 1 VW quad cab truck. 









Stop giving 2 doors so much credit


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/59









1963









1974


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/64









70s New York









9/19/82
Cable Car on Hyde Street - San francisco by ChrisB1570, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/13/62
Construction delay, Trans-Canada Highway, 1962 by lreed76, on Flickr

1973
Looking Northeast Across Route C1 Elevated Highway by The U.S. National Archives, on Flickr

9/21/82
DSC00280 by ChrisB1570, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wiesbaden, 1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977









6/77


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/27/52
06 PERY 5179 South On Van Nuys Bl. Near Sylvan St. 19520927 AKW by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr

1970
El Monte Busway at Long Beach freeway by Metro Transportation Library and Archive, on Flickr

10/8/70


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/7/58
Boothbay, ME by Arachide, on Flickr










7/16/75
Old Town - Penobscot Times (1975) by roger4336, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

60s









1974
Summit of Cadillac Mountain by Bill Cheeseman, on Flickr
Whitehall Inn, Camden by Bill Cheeseman, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/17 - Pervyse









1974+
York Beach Maine by mike9nh, on Flickr

7/78
Maine Memories by trecrowns, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Postcard: Toll Plaza, Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel Norfolk, Va. by jmlwinder, on Flickr










Alaska, 80s
01_39 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Alaska, 80s
04_10 by paulbettner, on Flickr

80s
06_14 by paulbettner, on Flickr
06_11 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Darby Everest Cadillac in Oklahoma City, OK in 1955 by That Hartford Guy, on Flickr

Anaheim, 1963









Boomer
Oklahoma - Lawton - May 1972 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Somewhere in Europe 
07_23 by paulbettner, on Flickr

The 80s was terrible, wasn't it?
06_06 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

07_22 by paulbettner, on Flickr
07_03 by paulbettner, on Flickr
08_38 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

08_32 by paulbettner, on Flickr
08_01 by paulbettner, on Flickr
12_04 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Alaska, 80s
> 01_39 by paulbettner, on Flickr


Yesterday I saw a Cherokee pickup truck just like that one in upstate NY. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Yesterday I saw a Cherokee pickup truck just like that one in upstate NY. :thumbup:


They're a rare sight down here even, let alone in NY :thumbup:

13_42 by paulbettner, on Flickr
13_28 by paulbettner, on Flickr
13_01 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

14_33 by paulbettner, on Flickr
14_19 by paulbettner, on Flickr
15_10 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

15_06 by paulbettner, on Flickr
16_17 by paulbettner, on Flickr
16_16 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

20_22 by paulbettner, on Flickr
18_39 by paulbettner, on Flickr
18_12 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

24_45 by paulbettner, on Flickr
28_09 by paulbettner, on Flickr
33_33 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## partario (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> They're a rare sight down here even, let alone in NY :thumbup:


One of my best friends has 4 of them, including a Honcho.

Seems like they survived the PNW rather well.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

42_25 by paulbettner, on Flickr
43_74 by paulbettner, on Flickr
43_35 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

43_23 by paulbettner, on Flickr
43_16 by paulbettner, on Flickr
43_24 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

43_10 by paulbettner, on Flickr
44_29 by paulbettner, on Flickr
44_33 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

45_33 by paulbettner, on Flickr
45_32 by paulbettner, on Flickr
46_02 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

47_66 by paulbettner, on Flickr
49_13 by paulbettner, on Flickr
49_06 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50_30 by paulbettner, on Flickr
50_22 by paulbettner, on Flickr
50_17 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

51_14 by paulbettner, on Flickr
57_07 by paulbettner, on Flickr
58_32 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

58_31 by paulbettner, on Flickr
58_30 by paulbettner, on Flickr
58_14 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

59_39 by paulbettner, on Flickr
62_14 by paulbettner, on Flickr
64_09 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

68_70 by paulbettner, on Flickr
70_54 by paulbettner, on Flickr
70_48 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

DC, 1942









70_12 by paulbettner, on Flickr
71_61 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

71_53 by paulbettner, on Flickr
71_16 by paulbettner, on Flickr
72_37 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

72_07 by paulbettner, on Flickr
73_60 by paulbettner, on Flickr
73_29 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volvo is untaxed as of 2000 according to the DVLA
77_31 by paulbettner, on Flickr

77_03 by paulbettner, on Flickr
74_69 by paulbettner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/4/70 - see Middle Georgia Raceway in the abandoned tracks thread 
Atlanta, Scan-140520-0004-5a by samfeinsilver, on Flickr
0010_Atlanta by samfeinsilver, on Flickr
Atalanta, Scan-140520-0013-04 by samfeinsilver, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Atlanta, Scan-140520-0003-39 by samfeinsilver, on Flickr
Atlanta, Scan-140520-0004-6a by samfeinsilver, on Flickr
Atlanta, Scan-140520-0003-36 by samfeinsilver, on Flickr


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975
Atlanta huge warehouse fire by firemann57, on Flickr
Atlanta area: Newton County by firemann57, on Flickr
Atlanta huge warehouse fire by firemann57, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Atlanta area: Fulton County by firemann57, on Flickr
Atlanta huge warehouse fire by firemann57, on Flickr
Atlanta Battalion Chief car by firemann57, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975
Atlanta Ladder 23 World's Loudest Fire Truck! by firemann57, on Flickr
Atlanta area: East Point Ward LaFrance by firemann57, on Flickr

19790214 04 Peachtree St., Atlanta by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cars with fins, parking lot at Knott's Berry Farm, 1960 by lreed76, on Flickr

Never was a huge fan of the 1st gen Chargers (though we owned 66 and 67 Coronets, so it really makes no sense), but I like this shot









1973


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

1985J9/81
[url=https://flic.kr/p/rWrJ8 said:


> [/url]Fitzpatrick Peak by Piedmont Fossil, on Flickr


I have been to Tincup Pass and it actually looks like that, sans the sweaters.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Daytona Beach, 1957


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Middlebury, VT - 1965

























Sebring, FL -1966









60s - Newport, OR


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Zinhead1 said:


> I have been to Tincup Pass and it actually looks like that, sans the sweaters.


It's embarrassing that I used to wear sweaters like that...

1942









1948









1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958

















1971


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


>



I don't recognize the particular location but this looks like it was taken in Furth Germany during the late 70's or very early 80's prior to the switch to decal plates. 
A lot of tags on cars at that time had this configuration: :laugh:


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/20/73
PHILADELPHIA--2100 arr Girard/L Station OB by milantram, on Flickr










5/25/86
Wrecked Olds by CapCase, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Southern Jetta said:


> I don't recognize the particular location but this looks like it was taken in Furth Germany during the late 70's or very early 80's prior to the switch to decal plates.
> A lot of tags on cars at that time had this configuration: :laugh:


 I completely forgot to look at the tags to see where the picture was taken! Good catch. 

1977 Chevies and a lone GMC
GMC 9500/Stuart, Roadway #1579 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1984-85
Dixie Auto Transport Freightliner by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

1985
Morgan D/W Volvo #5829 by PAcarhauler, on Flickr

11/6/86
Buick Century and Ford Pickup by CapCase, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1982
Fruit Monsters by CapCase, on Flickr
Beirut by CapCase, on Flickr
Checkpoint 4, Beirut, Lebanon 1982 by CapCase, on Flickr


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966/2012

















Wausau, WI - 1971


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Dad and the Beetle by maduko, on Flickr
Pontalba Buildings by epicharmus, on Flickr
Beirut, Lebanon 1982 by CapCase, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1938









3/70
Nurnberg Hauptbahnhof and the Telephone Office by Ray Cunningham, on Flickr

10/21/73
NOPSI 285 and 30 (again) by ah07.geo, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/5/56
Volkswagens off loaded on Docks in Toronto by carphoto, on Flickr

8/5/66
1966 Sunbeam V Alpine by carphoto, on Flickr

12/5/68
1968 Barracuda Formula S convertible by carphoto, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/5/49
1949 Ford Ambulance by carphoto, on Flickr

1949 Packard CNE Autoshow Display by carphoto, on Flickr

6/5/62
1962 Chevrolet Belair 2 door hardtop by carphoto, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1952 Studebaker Commander convertible 1951 Meteor convertible 1949 Studebaker Champion Starlight coupe by carphoto, on Flickr

7/5/60
1960 Studebaker Lark convertible by carphoto, on Flickr

3/30/64
1964 Studebaker Daytona convertible by carphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Seattle:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971









1972, two photos stitched together - Richfield, OH









1981


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/1/49
1949 Packard convertible / CNE Autoshow display by carphoto, on Flickr
1949 Chevrolet Display CNE Autoshow 1949 by carphoto, on Flickr

1981


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1960
VW Beetle waiting at traffic lights by Toronto History, on Flickr

1975
VW Beetle in parking lot, Lower Jarvis and Front streets, rear of St Lawrence Market by Toronto History, on Flickr
VW Beetle parked on street by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965
A colony of VW Beetles on Danforth Avenue by Toronto History, on Flickr

19680330 65 Sycamore St. @ Carson St-3 by davidwilson1949, on Flickr

1975
VW Beetle at the Canadian National Exhibition by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/1/64
Corvair and Joyce, Nate, Doug & Bruce at picnic table by jgnicholls, on Flickr

10/13/64
RV-28-72 Volkswagen Transporter 1958 "Brandweer Leerbroek , Nieuwland en Meerkerk" by Wouter Duijndam, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1958


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1929









04-17-1950_ 07406 Auto RAI by IISG, on Flickr

10-00-1962_18997 Keizersgracht by IISG, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Louisiana, 1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1953
Buick dealership in Tallahassee, Florida by Florida Memory, on Flickr

8/19/57
New British Ford Anglia 100E in Tallahassee, Florida by Florida Memory, on Flickr

1969
Dog receiving a treat at the Coral Ridge National Bank drive thru window: Fort Lauderdale, Florida by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NZ, 1970-71
Leyland low cab CAR HAULAWAYS by Dick Copello, on Flickr
Cab under Cargo 2, Car Haulaways, NZ by Dick Copello, on Flickr


Cab under Cargo 3, DAF by Dick Copello, on Flickr


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Los Angeles 1982, Beverly Center (mall)










101 freeway, Universal City/Cahuenga Pass 1972


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Blackbird71 (Feb 8, 2011)

Galrot said:


>


Lamborghini Marzal


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Wilshire Blvd & Fairfax Ave (looking north), Los Angeles 1950


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## VAsteve (Jan 14, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


>


Tell me that newspaper isn't there because there's an oil leak in the showroom :facepalm:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/5/82
10746 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

9/9/86
12294 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

9/26/86
12601 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VAsteve said:


> Tell me that newspaper isn't there because there's an oil leak in the showroom :facepalm:


I hope not :laugh:









Now a private shop


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/2/82
10405 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

4/10/83
10898 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/8/79
9454 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

8/14/79
9460 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

6/23/84
11122 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/15/79
9547 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

1/12/80
9706 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

WHOOPS, posted in the wrong thread.

4/4/80
9821 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

11/29/80
9930 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

5/23/81
10031 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/17/77
8546 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

5/1/77
8576 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr
8577 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959 Indy 500

















Burlington, VT - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/3/77
8703 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

6/4/77
8757 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

10/7/77
8965 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/6/76
7790 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

4/16/78
9174 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

6/25/78
9230 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/14/75
6887 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

5/30/76
7872 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

8/29/76
8160 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/20/75
7022 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

3/22/75
7033 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

3/24/75
7111 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/28/75
7196 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr
7197 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

6/15/75
7359 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> 6/15/75


now THAT is a porn stash! :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

.LSinLV. said:


> now THAT is a porn stash! :thumbup:


There are many ways I could interpret that, but alrighty :what:

6/21/75
7377 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

7/13/75
7395 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

8/13/75
7457 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 1944









1970









8/18/75
7511 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/21/70
5063 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

6/25/70
5075 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

7/28/70
5119 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wyoming, MI









10/8/70
5196 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

9/15/71
5516 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr


----------



## airheads1 (Apr 22, 2013)

*What is this?*

What car is this? I see the mustang in the grill. Is this a mustang concept car? Don't think I have ever seen this one before.:what:


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

airheads1 said:


> What car is this? I see the mustang in the grill. Is this a mustang concept car? Don't think I have ever seen this one before.:what:


I see nothing


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

airheads1 said:


> What car is this? I see the mustang in the grill. Is this a mustang concept car? Don't think I have ever seen this one before.:what:


Which car are you referring to?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

airheads1 said:


> What car is this? I see the mustang in the grill. Is this a mustang concept car? Don't think I have ever seen this one before.:what:




No wonder most of these photos by Andrew Skeehan have less than 10 views...they were just uploaded this month...
2927 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr

10/5/59
3383 by Andrew Skeehan, on Flickr










Ford LTL Nu Car LD5004 by Dick Copello, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Denton, TX - 1959









Peter Woodward , Lotus 47 . Sandown , July 1975 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Peter Brock , Gown Hindhaugh Torana L34 . Marlboro "Southern 50 ". Sandown , July 1975 by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Not your average Charger ! John McCormack 's Repco V8 mid-engined Charger sports sedan by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Not your average Charger ! John McCormack Repco V8 Charger , Calder 17/3/1973 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Allan Moffat , Brut 33 XB Falcon , Calder , Vic. Australia. 1974 by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

David Jamieson , Boss 351 Mustang , Sandown , Vic. Australia , February 1973. by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Max Stewart 's Lola T330 , Rd 7 Tasman Series . Sandown February 1974 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Allan Moffat Brut 33 Mustang , Sandown , Vic. Australia 1974 by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Frank Matich , Matich A50 Repco , Practice 7th International Tasman Series , Sandown 17th February 1973 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Frank Matich , Matich A50 Repco, John McCormack , Elfin MR5 Repco , Graham McRae , McRae GM1 Bartz , Max Stewart , Lola T330 Molloy . Sandown 18th February 1973 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Graham McRae , McRae GM2 . Rd 7 Tasman Series Sandown February 1974 by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob Muir Lola T300 , Sandown 1972.........Naked ! by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Bob Muir Lola T300 , Sandown 1972 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Frank Matich , Matich A50 Repco , Rd 7 International Tasman Series Sandown 18th February 1973 by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob Muir Lola T300 , Calder 1972 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Jim McKeon . Shell Racing Team Porsche 911S . Calder , August 1973 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Allan Moffat , Ford Mustang , during practice Marlboro Sports Sedan Trophy , Calder August 1973 by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Allan Moffat , Ford Mustang during practice . Marlboro Sports Sedan Trophy Series , Calder August 1973 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Peter Brock HDT Torana , Sidchrome Six Cylinder Sports Sedan Series , Calder , August 1973 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
John Harvey , Marlboro Torana Repco V8 , Ted Brewster 6cyl. Torana , Marlboro Sports Sedan Trophy , Calder , August 1973 by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Paul Gibson Lotus 23B , Calder , Victoria , Australia 1970 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Peter Woodward Elfin ME5 , Calder , Victoria , Australia 1970 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
John Mann , Ford Cortina 6cyl. Sports Sedan at its debut appearance Calder , Victoria , Australia , August 1973 by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Holden Monaro GTS , Hillman Imp , Calder 1969 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Frank Matich McLaren M10B , Calder , Victoria , Australia 1970 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Cam Richardson EH Holden , Calder 1970 /71 ? by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Graeme Blanchard , FE Holden , Calder 1970 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Johnnie Walker , Lola T332 . Adelaide International Raceway 25/8/ 1974 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
John Goss Matich A53 1975 Tasman Championship Sandown 23/2/1975 . His first F5000 win. by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Norm Beechey HT Monaro GTS 350 ,Australian Touring Car Champion 1970 , Calder , Victoria March 1971 by Robert Davies, on Flickr

2 built at $150k each, NASCAR 351 V8 with Lucas injection, 600 hp
Allan Moffat Ford Super Falcon , Calder , Victoria, Australia. 21st March 1971 by Robert Davies, on Flickr

Harry Lefoe Ford V8 powered Hillman Imp. Calder , Victoria , Australia . May 1971 by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Alan Moffat Trans-Am Mustang getting a tow , Calder , Victoria , Australia 1969 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Jochen Rindt Lotus 49B , Sandown Park , Victoria, Australia.16th February 1969 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Ian (Pete) Geoghegan Porsche 911S Calder 13/3/1974 . Pentax Spotmatic Tamron 80-210mm zoom lens , Ilford HP4 film by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Graham Withers Ampol GT by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Ray Colley Holden 48-215 (FX) Calder Raceway by Robert Davies, on Flickr
David Robertson Ford Capri V8 Sports Sedan , Calder 1972 . Pentax Spotmatic Tamron 200mm lens Kodacolor film by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

No car rocked a flower power decal like Moff's Trans-Am. Calder 1970 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Bryan Thompson Torana V8 Sports Sedan , Calder 1972 . Pentax Spotmatic Tamron 200mm lens Kodak Tri X film by Robert Davies, on Flickr
John Goss / Kevin Bartlett XA Falcon GT Hardtop . Bathurst 1973 , Pentax Spotmatic Tamron 500mm lens Ilford HP4 film by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Frank Matich , McLaren M10B Repco Holden V8 , Rd 6 Tasman Cup 21/2/1971 . Sandown. Zenit SLR Tamron 200mm lens Tri X by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Chris Amon , Lotus 70 Ford V8 , Rd 6 Tasman Cup , Sandown 21/2/1971. Zenit SLR Tamron 200mm lens Kodak Tri X by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Neil Allen , McLaren M10B Chev. V8 , Rd 6 Tasman Cup , Sandown 21/2/1971, Zenit SLR Tamron 200mm lens Kodak Tri X film by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Peter Brock Birrana 372 Formula Two , Hume Weir 22/4/1973 , Pentax Spotmatic Tamron 200mm lens Kodak Tri X film by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Bryan Thompson VW/CHEV. Bob Jane Monaro & Ron Harrop EH Holden Repco V8 Sandown 8/9/1974 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
John Bassett Ford Escort Adelaide International Raceway South Australia 25/8/1974 . Pentax Spotmatic Tamron 80-210mm lens Ilford HP4 film by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Peter Finch Chev. Camaro , Tom Naughton Porsche , John Bassett Ford Escort , Mike Stillwell Ford Escort . Adelaide 25/8/1974 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Dean Hosking , Paul King Birrana 374 Formula 3,s Adelaide International Raceway 25/8/1974 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Garrie Cooper Elfin MS7 Adelaide International Raceway 25/8/1974 Pentax Spotmatic Tamron 80-210mm lens Ilford HP4 film by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Henry Michell Elfin 360 Adelaide International Raceway 25/8/1974 Pentax Spotmatic Tamron 80-210mm lens Ilford HP4 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Stan Keen Boral Ford Adelaide International Raceway 25/8/1974 , Pentax Spotmatic Tamron 80-210mm lens Ilford HP4 film by Robert Davies, on Flickr
David Purley LEC 3.4 litre Chevron B30 Ford GAA V6. Shellsport F5000 Championship 1975, Brands Hatch , Kent , GB . 19/10/1975 by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brock , Bond , Moffat & Carter behind the pace car . Round 2 Manufacturers Championship . Sandown 8/9/1974 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
John Handley (UK) Opel Commodore GS/E , RAC Touring Car Championship 1975 Brands Hatch GB 19/10/75 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Stuart Graham Brut 33 Chev. Camaro Z28 , RAC Touring Car Championship 1975 , Brands Hatch GB , 19/10/1975 by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

First lap , Moffat about to take the lead which he held for the entire race . by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Colin Bond L34 Holden Torana SL/R 5000 Adelaide International Raceway 25/8/1974 Pentax Tamron 80-210mm Ilford HP4 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Murray Carter Ford Falcon GT Superbird Adelaide International Raceway 25/8/1974 Pentax Tamron 80-210mm Ilford HP4 by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brock / Chivas HDT Torana LJ GTR XU-1 Bathurst 1973 Mt. Panorama Pentax Spotmatic f 1..8 55mm lens Kodak Tri X flm by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Peter Brock L34 Holden Torana SL/R 5000 Adelaide International Raceway 25/8/1974 Pentax Tamron 80-210mm Ilford HP4 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Peter Brock & Colin Bond ,s Torana L34's Leading the first round of the 1974 Manufacturers Championship . A.I.R. 25/8/1974 by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1932









1964 - UC San Diego parking lot


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Allan Moffat , Ian Geoghegan , Bob Jane Ford Mustangs Calder 1970, Zenit SLR Tamron 200mm lens Kodak Tri X film by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Brian Foley , Jim McKeon Porsche 911S ,s Calder 1970 Zenit SLR Tamron 200mm lens Kodak Tri X film by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Moffat / Geoghegan XA Falcon GT Hardtop Bathurst 1973 . Pentax Spotmatic Takumar f1.8 55mm lens Kodak Tri X film by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Peter Edwards Lola T332 Rothmans International Series Sandown 5/2/1978 Olympus OM2 Zuiko 135mm lens High Speed Ektachrome by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Vern Schuppan Elfin MR8 Ansett Team Elfin Rothmans International Series Sandown 5/2/1978 Olympus OM2 135mm H.S. Ektachrome by Robert Davies, on Flickr
John Cannon March 76B Rothmans International Series Sandown 5/2/1978 Anglo American Racing Olympus OM2 Zuiko 135mm H.S. Ektachrome by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bill Evans Datsun 1000 Calder 1970 Zenit SLR Tamron 200mm lens Kodak Tri X film by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Alfredo Costanzo Lola T332C Rothmans International Series Sandown 5/2/1978 Olympus OM2 Zuiko 135mm High Speed Ektachrome by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Graham McRae McRae GM3 Rothmans International Series Sandown 5/2/1978 Olympus OM2 Zuiko 135mm lens H.S. Ektachrome by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Olympic Blvd & Hill Street, downtown Los Angeles 1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Getting used to Flickr's new interface

1940
Gilsonite trucks - details unknown by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr










PAT 2578 in 12-79 by C.W. Lahickey, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Islington, Essex Road & Ball's Pond Road C1950 by Warsaw1948, on Flickr

1962
"Baroque Angel" by Allen, on Flickr

Coal Queen 1973 by The National Archives UK, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/79
1979-12 to 1981-08~00011_s_11agfq6zj70642 by bherila, on Flickr
1979-12 to 1981-08~00014_s_11agfq6zj70645 by bherila, on Flickr
1979-12 to 1981-08~00054_s_11agfq6zj70685 by bherila, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Postcard: The Famous Hairpin Turn Mohawk Trail, North Adams, Mass. by John Winder, on Flickr

1983
1982-1984 Summer~00296_s_11agfq6zj70927 by bherila, on Flickr

1985
1985-09 to 1986-09~00731_s_11agfq6zj71362 by bherila, on Flickr

Dixie Transport w/Yugo's by Dick Copello, on Flickr


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19790201 - Duivenbond Romershoven (3) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19790218 - Karnaval Werm (6) by David Hamal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19790201 - Oldtimer Karnaval Bilzen (14) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19790201 - Oldtimer Karnaval Bilzen (15) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19790201 - Oldtimer Karnaval Bilzen (18) by David Hamal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19790407 - Ongeval Kruispunt (2) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19790800 - CC Hoeselt by David Hamal, on Flickr
19791230 - Ongeval op steenweg (5) by David Hamal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19800203 - Inhuldiging postkantoor Hoeselt (11) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19810101 - Ongeval op steenweg Hoeselt (5) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19810301 - Harde Trappers Rijkhoven (4) by David Hamal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19810301 - Harde Trappers Rijkhoven (6) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19811100 - Huis vd Broeders Hoeselt by David Hamal, on Flickr
19811100 - Ongeval Tongersesteenweg by David Hamal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19820228 - Klubkampioenschap Alt-Hoeselt (2) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19820515 - Junioren Romershoven by David Hamal, on Flickr
19820904 - Ongeval aan De Zon by David Hamal, on Flickr
19820904 - Ongeval aan De Zon (2) by David Hamal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19830206 - Carnaval Werm (2) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19840115 - Nieuwe ambulance Rode Kruis Hoeselt (2) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19840121 - Ongeval Jan Lunskens Lindekapelstraat (5) by David Hamal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19840707 - Brandweer by David Hamal, on Flickr
19840708 - Karting Nieuw Hoeselt (2) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19840825 - 10 jaar Rode Kruis Hoeselt, rampoefening (1) by David Hamal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19840825 - 10 jaar Rode Kruis Hoeselt, rampoefening (10) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19841006 - Ongeval autostrade Hoeselt (4) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19841006 - Ongeval autostrade Hoeselt (5) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19841006 - Ongeval autostrade Hoeselt (1) by David Hamal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19841028 - Auto Roger Snellinx na ongeval (2) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19841028 - Auto Roger Snellinx na ongeval (3) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19841028 - Auto Roger Snellinx na ongeval (1) by David Hamal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/79
PICT0014 by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr

19850113 - CVP oppositie ruimt sneeuw op kerkplein (1) by David Hamal, on Flickr
19870328 - Vrachtwagenbrand Handelsbeurs (2) by David Hamal, on Flickr

Hope y'all liked that little 80s Europe series


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/77
PICT0034 by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr

10/79
In Georgetown it only SEEMS like everybody drives a Rolls-Royce by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr
PICT0002 by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/77
PICT0035 by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr
PICT0032 by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr
PICT0003 by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/80
PICT0015 by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr
Charleston SC by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr
Brown Victorian in the center is 3030 'O' St NW, Mark & Kristen's home in Washington DC by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/80
PICT0013 by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr

4/82
PICT0008 by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr
Annapolis MD by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/82
PICT0012 by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr
PICT0036 by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr

9/84
PICT0025 by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

You get to go to Japan when it's September 1984 and you're a virologist
PICT0096 by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr
PICT0022 by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr

7/86
Quebec32 by Kristen Carlberg, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

75th Anniversary celebrations, Civic Week, Kurri Kurri, NSW, Australia, October 1979 by Coalfields Heritage Group, on Flickr
19820840 16a Jane St. @ 19th St., Pittsburgh by David Wilson, on Flickr
19820840 25 PAT 1704 Smithfield St. @ 6th Ave. by David Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/29/79









Holden Commodores, Kurri Kurri Civic Week Parade, Lang Street, September 1979 by Coalfields Heritage Group, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1932


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/9/69

















8/79
8-79_riverside.0041 by Larry Gaynor, on Flickr

8/29/79
7095 62 barré by Michel REPS, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/79
8-79_riverside.0048 by Larry Gaynor, on Flickr
8-79_riverside.0075 by Larry Gaynor, on Flickr
8-79_riverside.0176 by Larry Gaynor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

*Riverside Offroad Race Aug 1979 (Album of 287 photos) - Volkswagen, big 3, AMC Pacer, crashes, etc*

9/85
1985-09-00 Kanada [272] by mike.bulter, on Flickr
1985-09-00 Kanada [276] by mike.bulter, on Flickr
1985-09-00 Kanada [248] by mike.bulter, on Flickr


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 19820840 25 PAT 1704 Smithfield St. @ 6th Ave. by David Wilson, on Flickr


knew that was Pittsburgh before reading the heading, love the vintage pic of my hometown city


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GoVdubSPEEDGo said:


> knew that was Pittsburgh before reading the heading, love the vintage pic of my hometown city


:beer:eace:

19680224 19 PAT 1660 Warrington & Curtin by David Wilson, on Flickr
19680330 55 PAT 1780 Warrington Ave. @ Brosville St. by David Wilson, on Flickr
19680331 19 PAT 1637 Liberty Ave. @ 11th Ave. by David Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19671110 03a PAT 1719 Grant St. & Liberty Ave by David Wilson, on Flickr
19680224 27 PAT 1623 Arlington & Brownsville by David Wilson, on Flickr
19680824 04 PAT 1666 Penn Ave. @ 12th Ave-2 by David Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1982 - http://www.wartononline.com/









9/85
1985-09-00 Kanada [240] by mike.bulter, on Flickr
1985-09-00 Kanada [252] by mike.bulter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/79


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19680331 20 PAT 1637 11th Ave. @ Liberty Ave. by David Wilson, on Flickr
19680526 17 PAT M454 1636 1646 Hamilton Ave. @ Novelty St. by David Wilson, on Flickr
19680824 21 PAT 1637 Bausman St. by David Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


>


Tidy/Tiny. typo?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

corrado-correr said:


> Tidy/Tiny. typo?


Could quite possibly be a typo. A few of these have had minor spelling mistakes.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Olympia, WA - 1954









Greenville, NC - 1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Eatonton, GA - 1964









Barre, VT - 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Banff, Alberta - 1964









Burbank, CA - 1964









Sao Paulo, Brazil - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Idaho Falls, ID - 50s









Toronto, 1959









West Allis, WI - 1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Denton, TX - 1959









Arlington, VA - 1960


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950









1966


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1942









1957


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954









1957


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1947









1969









1991


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1952


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Shared on Reddit today:










Jean Bugatti with the Bugatti Royale 'Esders' Roadster, 1932.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

That's a heck of a car


----------



## PRND[S] (Mar 18, 2015)

1985Jetta said:


> Los Angeles, 1952


L.A. Towel to the rescue!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PRND[S] said:


> L.A. Towel to the rescue!


Definitely gonna need a lot of towels for that!

Haven't posted as much because I've had to use my iPhone (no Tapatalk - web version) for the past month to make all my posts.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mesa, AZ









Vegas, 1967









Corvallis, OR - 70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vegas, 1961









Vegas, 1967









Warren, OH - 60s


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

AlBeezy36 said:


> Shared on Reddit today:
> 
> Jean Bugatti with the Bugatti Royale 'Esders' Roadster, 1932.


I like old pictures in color :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I really need to fix the internet on my PC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

St. Louis, 50s









8/20/70 - Rutland, VT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/16/67
Pacific Raceways Turns 3-4 by Jim Culp, on Flickr

7/76
85-240 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
85-239 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Portland, 40s









8/65
Bluebird. by Keith Long, on Flickr

1977
96-805 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/4/75 - is that an Audi I see in the first picture?

















7/76
85-241 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/4/83
Jim Mahoney by dalezoom, on Flickr

7/88
no barking by Mike Franklin, on Flickr
mass ave & newbury street by Mike Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/75
crepuscule .1975 by Hugues erre, on Flickr

6/86









7/4/86 - Renault 5 dropped off by its 1990 registration according to the DVLA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966
FIRE! Amsterdam (4) by ed, on Flickr

12/70
Vintage Found Photo - Hong Kong by Mark Susina, on Flickr

12/25/73
Christmas 1973 by shawnfarley, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959
Chicago Midway Airport - L.A. Air Service - DC-6B by Pat B, on Flickr

7/61
19610700_Scan-150701-0032 by joshua_putnam, on Flickr

PAT 2541 in 1978 by C.W. Lahickey, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

19610700_Scan-150701-0016 by joshua_putnam, on Flickr

9/19/76
Cheyenne WY depot on 9/19/76 by Larry Irvin, on Flickr
Cheyenne WY depot on 9/19/76 by Larry Irvin, on Flickr


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Some awesome images courtesy of the Los Angeles Fire Department Historical Society.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Anaheim, CA - 60s

















1/10/80
Dalton's Building at Front and Ontario Streets by Toronto History, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Grosse Pointe, MI - 50s









Mentor, OH - 50s









Long Island, 1973


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1920









2/7/63 - Portland









Portland, 1964 - 2nd Avenue and Southwest Madison Street


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vegas, 1964









6/64 - Vegas









Vegas, 1971


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/3/61 - Belguim
5018 DEPOT AV. HIPPODROME by Michel REPS, on Flickr

8/8/66









6/29/75
Beaver Valley Motor Coach 744 on 6-29-75 by C.W. Lahickey, on Flickr


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

The Alibi is still open today and is still a tiki bar.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/62
Jewell by floating_stump, on Flickr










Gunnison, CO - 80s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GMC Complete A/Transit #9650 by Dick Copello, on Flickr
GMC 9500 M&G #5715 by Dick Copello, on Flickr
GMC M&G #4664 by Dick Copello, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gunnison, CO - 80s









5/27/85
1983 Lamborghini Countach LP500S by thintruman, on Flickr

1/89
The sky's the limit by Pierre-Yves Krywicki, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964
CJZYShEUAAAFf-K by James Buck, on Flickr

4/80
NYC 1980 by ed, on Flickr

6/87
West Germany - Vaihingen - Patch Barracks - John & Big Daddy - June 1987 by Barbara Ann Spengler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/3/74
1974 summer - Camping in Baraboo WI - 01 by Rich Dominiak, on Flickr

6/13/78
1978 06 Elsie & Matt in California - 14 by Rich Dominiak, on Flickr

10/20/79
1979 10 Fall Cub Scout stuff - 09 by Rich Dominiak, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/13/78
1978 06 Elsie & Matt in California - 23 by Rich Dominiak, on Flickr
1978 06 Elsie & Matt in California - 42 by Rich Dominiak, on Flickr
1978 06 Elsie & Matt in California - 69 by Rich Dominiak, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/30/79
PICT0013 by Will Taylor, on Flickr
PICT0118 by Will Taylor, on Flickr

4/84
1984ish Doug HS Soccer - 09 by Rich Dominiak, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/30/79

PICT0117 by Will Taylor, on Flickr
PICT0112 by Will Taylor, on Flickr

*TCL, what is this?*
PICT0111 by Will Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/30/79
PICT0095 by Will Taylor, on Flickr
PICT0073 (2) by Will Taylor, on Flickr
PICT0072 (2) by Will Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/28/63
PICT0105 by Will Taylor, on Flickr

9/30/79 - Volvo disappeared by its 1997 registration renewal according to the DVLA
PICT0009 by Will Taylor, on Flickr
PICT0091 by Will Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/65
PICT0058 by Will Taylor, on Flickr

8/66
PICT0125 by Will Taylor, on Flickr

5/69
PICT0030 by Will Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/69
PICT0056 by Will Taylor, on Flickr

8/69
PICT0074 by Will Taylor, on Flickr
PICT0312 by Will Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lacanau, France - 60s


















5/73
PICT0083 by Will Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/75
PICT0037 by Will Taylor, on Flickr
PICT0062 by Will Taylor, on Flickr

4/76
PICT0067 by Will Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


> *TCL, what is this?*
> PICT0111 by Will Taylor, on Flickr



A Mini Comtesse, but I only know that because one was on American Pickers once 


Link to detailed photos


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

a1veedubber said:


> A Mini Comtesse, but I only know that because one was on American Pickers once
> 
> 
> Link to detailed photos


_Wow._ I should've expected it be basic, but not that basic. I'm surprised they apparently sold well too. Being me, I'd try to take it out on the interstate 

Are you the same a1veedubber from a-body.net, by the way?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Savannah River Atomic Plant, South Carolina


















Vegas


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

my mom had this exact Ford Country Squire Wagon 
the rear-most seats sat sideways ...fun stuff!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

.LSinLV. said:


> my mom had this exact Ford Country Squire Wagon
> the rear-most seats sat sideways ...fun stuff!


Larry. Your pic. It ain't workin'.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> Larry. Your pic. It ain't workin'.


tried fixing it....damned these new fangled computers!!!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

.LSinLV. said:


> tried fixing it....damned these new fangled computers!!!


I wonder if Fix It Again, Tony works well here...

11/87, odd mix
Chevy 90 M&G #5710 by Dick Copello, on Flickr

Lancaster, PA
GMC 9500 M&G #5715 by Dick Copello, on Flickr

Gems
GMC M&G #5984 by Dick Copello, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Denton, TX - 50s









1963


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

NYC, 1950









6/20/55









Oakland, CA


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

San Fran - Sacramento Street, 1962









12/79
West Yorkshire Police Ford Escort CWU702T in Mirfield 1979 by John Berry, on Flickr

12/92 
AJR-1992-Dec-E012 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975









1990 - Nice, France
AJR-Nice2-018 by Fintano, on Flickr
AJR-Nice2-025 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice, 1990
AJR-Nice3M-004 by Fintano, on Flickr
AJR-Nice4M-016 by Fintano, on Flickr

1/91
SF199125 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/18/88
Eng88F01031 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/25/88
Eng88F06007 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/27/88
Eng88F10008 by Fintano, on Flickr

And yes, the pictures are going to get steadily older for the people who don't like this new stuff


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/86
198603-A024 by Fintano, on Flickr

5/86 - that Cimarron though
198605-A015 by Fintano, on Flickr

12/86 - Toronto
Xmas86B07 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/86 - Greece...guess this sort of goes with current events
AJR-1986A-Greece-027 by Fintano, on Flickr
AJR-1986J-Greece-024 by Fintano, on Flickr

9/86
198609-C007 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/85
198505-B010 by Fintano, on Flickr

5/85 - Los Angeles
198505-B021 by Fintano, on Flickr

1/86
198601-A031 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/84
198406-A022 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/23/84
1984IreLon-A037 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/85
198508-A017 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/24/84
1984IreLon-B031 by Fintano, on Flickr

9/84
1984IreLon-F036 by Fintano, on Flickr

Because this is totally a VW forum
1984IreLon-H022 Blue Sky, Co. Tyrone by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/83 - Hungary
AJRBuda-198308-B1008 by Fintano, on Flickr

9/84
1984IreLon-J010 by Fintano, on Flickr
1984IreLon-J014 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/20/82 - no DVLA info for the blue mk1 Jetta or this Capri, oddly
Irel82A005 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/24/82
Irel82A010 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/25/82
Irel82B001 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


>


 It is kind of sad what became of the liner in the background


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981
68840088 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/25/82
Irel82B005 by Fintano, on Flickr

9/7/82
Irel82F021 by Fintano, on Flickr

Maybe the DVLA lookup is England only.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


> _Wow._ I should've expected it be basic, but not that basic. I'm surprised they apparently sold well too. Being me, I'd try to take it out on the interstate
> 
> Are you the same a1veedubber from a-body.net, by the way?


 Guilty as charged! 

I'd probably try to drive it far beyond it's capabilities as well. :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

a1veedubber said:


> It is kind of sad what became of the liner in the background


I agree. Skimmed the SS America's Wikipedia article  It looks great in old color photos.

6/78
AJR-FLSum78-024 by Fintano, on Flickr

5/79
AJR-Eng-1979-0014 by Fintano, on Flickr

6/5/79
Eur79K040 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

a1veedubber said:


> Guilty as charged!
> 
> I'd probably try to drive it far beyond it's capabilities as well. :laugh:


I wonder how many made it here to the US. I can't say I've ever seen one in person. Looks like you have some nice 80's GM cars according to your a-body.net signature!

5/77
AJR-MA779017 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/78
AJR-1978-UI4019 by Fintano, on Flickr
AJR-1978-UI2024 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/76
AJR-1976Fall-002 by Fintano, on Flickr

1978
AJR-Oz72-AN-016 by Fintano, on Flickr
AJR-Oz72-AN-004 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/72 - Montreal
Ajr72SmMontreal005 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr72SmMontreal008 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr72SmMontreal014 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> 6/78
> AJR-FLSum78-024 by Fintano, on Flickr


Reminds me of my old '72 220D.

Also, I'm trying to figure this one out. It looks like the guy in the photo is talking on a cell phone or at least a cordless landline. But... 1978?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MagicBus said:


> Also, I'm trying to figure this one out. It looks like the guy in the photo is talking on a cell phone or at least a cordless landline. But... 1978?


He is just scratching his ear.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

a1veedubber said:


> It is kind of sad what became of the liner in the background


this is real?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

well I guess it was. just looked into that and that is sad. looks to be a sister ship of the SS United States in Philly. Its amazing how fast that ship deteriorated


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MagicBus said:


> Reminds me of my old '72 220D.
> 
> Also, I'm trying to figure this one out. It looks like the guy in the photo is talking on a cell phone or at least a cordless landline. But... 1978?


This guy doesn't seem to be the best with dates (he wasn't sure the photos in one of his 1990 albums were taken in 1990, and I saw a '77 Ford LTD II wagon in a picture dated 1974), but the photos themselves are awesome. 



Mtl-Marc said:


> He is just scratching his ear.


:thumbup::laugh: Love the poster on that Ford panel van. 



P Q said:


> well I guess it was. just looked into that and that is sad. looks to be a sister ship of the SS United States in Philly. Its amazing how fast that ship deteriorated


They do look to be pretty similar. 










1974









1977









Also wanted to repeat that *NONE* of these pictures are mine unless stated.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961









1977 - because all cars look good in yellow 









8/78
AJR-Sum78-003 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

Mtl-Marc said:


> He is just scratching his ear.


I was kinda hoping it was a time traveler caught on film. :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/71
Ajr7108Eng022 by Fintano, on Flickr

6/72 - isn't that one of those Aussie Chryslers in the 2nd picture?
Ajr7206Oz016 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr72Canb052 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/70
AJR70Apr007 by Fintano, on Flickr
AJR70Apr009 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/71
Ajr7108Eng037 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/70
AJR70Apr010 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr7006009 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/70
PandL1970-0007 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/70
Ajr7012EngNT014Crawley by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/70
Ajr7012StAlb022 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr7012StAlb021 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr7012StAlb023 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/69
Ajr6906PuttBx2008 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6906PuttBx2010 by Fintano, on Flickr

10/69
Ajr6910Cal011 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/69 
Ajr6906PuttBx3001 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6906PuttBx3012 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr7108Eng102 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/68
Oz6808SpC022 by Fintano, on Flickr

1968
Ajr6806017 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6806018 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Loving the Triumph Herald content in these. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> Loving the Triumph Herald content in these. :thumbup:


Thought so 

8/68
Oz6808SpC021 by Fintano, on Flickr
Oz6808SpC020 by Fintano, on Flickr

7/81, probably one of the last loads
GMC JATCO #1044 by Dick Copello, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Las Vegas, 1951


















8/68
Oz6808SpC004 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/68
USSR68Bx1027 by Fintano, on Flickr


8/68
Oz6808Bx1003 by Fintano, on Flickr
Oz6808SpB008 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/68 - USSR
USSR68Bx1039 by Fintano, on Flickr
USSR68Bx2001 by Fintano, on Flickr
USSR68Bx3017 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/68
USSR68Bx3018 by Fintano, on Flickr
USSR68Bx3037 by Fintano, on Flickr
USSR68Bx4037 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/68
USSR68Bx5023 by Fintano, on Flickr

7/68
Ajr6807Eastview022 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6807Eastview021 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/68
Ajr6807Eastview020 by Fintano, on Flickr

Rutland, VT - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rutland, VT - 1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/68 - all of these from this mini series are from Ottawa, ON
Ajr6807Eastview017 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6807Eastview009 by Fintano, on Flickr

7/68 - Cape Breton Island
Ajr6807CB004 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/67
Ajr6705Expo002 by Fintano, on Flickr

6/67
Ajr6706002 by Fintano, on Flickr

6/68
Ajr6806Calgary005 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965
Ajr6511Miami2002 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6511Miami2016 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1938/2013


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/65
Ajr65Sm010 by Fintano, on Flickr

1979
Falcon and Fairlane by Ultrachool, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/65
Ajr65Sm025 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr65SmNYC009 by Fintano, on Flickr

7/79
at the FINA station by Kennuth, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/64
Ajr6412013 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6412020 by Fintano, on Flickr

6/65
Ajr65SmNYC011 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/8/62 - Kingston, ON
Ajr6210011 by Fintano, on Flickr

1/63 - Kingston, ON
Ajr63KingstonWin003 by Fintano, on Flickr

12/64
Ajr6412021 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/63
Ajr6308037 by Fintano, on Flickr

Hit and run, 1964 style - Kingston, ON
Ajr6310009 by Fintano, on Flickr

6/64 - Kingston, ON - 1963 Plymouth Savoy with a 318 push button TorqueFlite
Ajr63Kingston033 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/62 
Ajr6206NE016 by Fintano, on Flickr

6/63 - Quebec
Ajr6306QuebecBx1016 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6306QuebecBx1020 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961
Ajr60DukeBx1012F by Fintano, on Flickr

6/62
Ajr6206004 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6206009 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/62
Ajr6204W011 by Fintano, on Flickr

1962
Ajr6206011 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6206014 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/60 - Durham, NC
Ajr6006001 by Fintano, on Flickr

6/61
Ajr6106H008 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/61 - nice looking Delray
Ajr6108NE012 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Durham, NC

5/60 
Ajr6006010 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6006011 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6006024 by Fintano, on Flickr

6/60
Ajr6006021 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/29/60 
Ajr6010BRP005 by Fintano, on Flickr

11/60 - Atlanta, GA
Ajr6009006 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6009009 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/14/60
Ajr6008J014 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/16/60
Ajr6008J042 by Fintano, on Flickr

8/17/60
Ajr6008J047 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/60
Ajr6006BRP023F by Fintano, on Flickr

6/9/60
Ajr6006BRP030F by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr6006BRP032F by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/60
AJR60Jul001 by Fintano, on Flickr

6/60
AJR60Jul004 by Fintano, on Flickr

10/61
AJR61Oct002 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/17/59 - Miami
Ajr59JVO_E004 by Fintano, on Flickr

9/18/59
Ajr59JVO_F006 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr59JVO_F009 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/17/59 - Miami - shame about what happened to the Dupont Plaza Hotel
Ajr59JVO_E012 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr59JVO_E014 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr59JVO_E016 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/17/59
Ajr59JVO_E017 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr59JVO_E024 by Fintano, on Flickr
Ajr59JVO_E026 by Fintano, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

AJR-Old-0036 by Fintano, on Flickr
Oz6XRellies010 by Fintano, on Flickr

10/68 









That's a wrap on the Fintano series eace:


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

This one is exceptionally special, because it's my own car. Long story short, I was talking with my friend's wife about finding the original owner of my car. I had found her info from the owner's manual years ago. She did a quick search today and found out the lady had passed away recently. But, there were pictures posted of her in memoriam, and one of them was of her with her/my '68 Beetle convertible. RIP Wanda.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

jettagli1991 said:


> This one is exceptionally special, because it's my own car. Long story short, I was talking with my friend's wife about finding the original owner of my car. I had found her info from the owner's manual years ago. She did a quick search today and found out the lady had passed away recently. But, there were pictures posted of her in memoriam, and one of them was of her with her/my '68 Beetle convertible. RIP Wanda.


How much has the car changed since the older picture? Shame she passed 

Vegas


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1952









Boston, 50s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Manhattan, 1935

















Ford LTL Nu Car LD5004 by Dick Copello, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

M&G Convoy #1868 by Dick Copello, on Flickr
GMC M&G #4664 by Dick Copello, on Flickr
GMC M&G #5907 by Dick Copello, on Flickr


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> How much has the car changed since the older picture? Shame she passed
> 
> Vegas


NONE of these are Vegas....there are NO mountains in ANY background......there never was a Mendenhall Ford here.....

edit: Details about St Louis MO. Mendenhall Ford Dealership "Since 1916" Photograph


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

You'reDrunk said:


> NONE of these are Vegas....there are NO mountains in ANY background......there never was a Mendenhall Ford here.....
> 
> edit: Details about St Louis MO. Mendenhall Ford Dealership "Since 1916" Photograph


The first picture is Vegas, and that's why I only had it written over the first picture. I do understand that it could get confusing, though.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> How much has the car changed since the older picture? Shame she passed


Quite a bit- it's been restored at least once, and changed from ruby red to a brighter red. Some accessories added, etc. It went from Georgia, to Texas, to Rochester NY, and then I bought it. It really made my day to see that old pic after enjoying the car all weekend.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

jettagli1991 said:


> Quite a bit- it's been restored at least once, and changed from ruby red to a brighter red. Some accessories added, etc. It went from Georgia, to Texas, to Rochester NY, and then I bought it. It really made my day to see that old pic after enjoying the car all weekend.


I think Wanda would be happy to know someone's enjoying the car, regardless :beer:

5/55









'58









1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Portland, OR - 1937









Note the different types of headlights 









VW Brazil


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/20/82 - Birmingham, AL
Shades Valley P1982-0720A032-12 by Tim and Renda Carr, on Flickr

6/5/83 - Birmingham and Trussville, AL
Birmingham City Skyline \ 1983-0605aa68-21i by Tim and Renda Carr, on Flickr
Trussville, Alabama \ 1983-0605ab69-04i by Tim and Renda Carr, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/10/83 - Birmingham, AL
Oporto-Madrid Blvd & 1st Avenue North P1983-0110a051-36 by Tim and Renda Carr, on Flickr
Oporto-Madrid Blvd P1983-0110a051-31 by Tim and Renda Carr, on Flickr

7/31/88 - DieHard 500, Lincoln, AL
Bill Elliot's Car In For A Pit Stop / 278-03 by Tim and Renda Carr, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1st picture was taken in Los Angeles.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1939









1961 Chevy









1968


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Building GM 348 engines









Final stages for this '63 Corvette at the St. Louis plant


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

California, 60s









Mid 60s









Vegas, '78


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The bittersweet moment of rolling back into your driveway after vacation...









Vegas, '82


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955









1966


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Niagara Dragway









'59









CT









When people actually towed fullsize trailers and boats with normal cars


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Miami, 1963









1969









I love me some Greenwood goodness


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963









1966









1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

San Fran, 1966









Early 70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957









1966


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

The GTO. Lower it. ^^ :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> The GTO. Lower it. ^^ :laugh:


I like that idea...

1951









Yearbook shots, these vary in clarity but they never end


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1953 I bet, since they're all white









Delaware Memorial Bridge Police









1957


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nevada, 1956 by Ram Van, on Flickr
Fish processing plant. Port Arthur,TX. 1958 by Ram Van, on Flickr
Dino's Lodge, Sunset Strip. Los Angeles, CA. by Ram Van, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Traffic From Above. New York City, 1953 by Ram Van, on Flickr
Untitled by Ram Van, on Flickr

The Safety Lounge (TSL) might implode
Untitled by Ram Van, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cadillac with oranges, 1952. by Ram Van, on Flickr
Niagara Falls. 1957 by Ram Van, on Flickr
Victory Lunchionette. New York City, 1958 by Ram Van, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Melrose Park IL. by Ram Van, on Flickr
New York, 1960 by Ram Van, on Flickr

1963+...
Hollywood Blvd. & Vine St. Los Angeles, CA. 1959 by Ram Van, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

July 1952 by Ram Van, on Flickr
Untitled by Ram Van, on Flickr
Philadelphia, PA. April 16, 1959 by Ram Van, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cookout! by Ram Van, on Flickr
Cadillac Gas Station. by Ram Van, on Flickr
Southern California, 1950's by Ram Van, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Untitled by Ram Van, on Flickr
Untitled by Ram Van, on Flickr
St. Lawrence Seaway. New York, 1958 by Ram Van, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Feet and a Plymouth Belvedere. 1955 by Ram Van, on Flickr

Mid-1950's. USA by Ram Van, on Flickr

Delores. Hollywood, CA. 1959 by Ram Van, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957-'59 BMW 600 by Ram Van, on Flickr
Volvo P1900 by Ram Van, on Flickr

3/79
"Aux Champs Elysées" (1979) by Arthur Staal, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950









Walla Walla, WA - 1953


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 1963+...
> Hollywood Blvd. & Vine St. Los Angeles, CA. 1959 by Ram Van, on Flickr



The building on the left was there in 2007, but burned down and became a parking lot. Given the hotbed of development in Hollywood these days, especially at this intersection, it will not stay a parking lot for long. The Palace is still there, now called the Avalon (was still called the Palace when I was in high school ).

2007:










2015:










The Palace/Avalon:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalon_Hollywood


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/wgqn4q]Delores. Hollywood, CA. 1959 by Ram Van, on Flickr




This is actually the Culver City location, apparently. Washington and Sepulveda.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


>


From Chrysler-Plymouth to used Euro exotic cars to shut-down, apparently. Now the neighboring Audi dealer uses their lot for storage.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> From Chrysler-Plymouth to used Euro exotic cars to shut-down, apparently. Now the neighboring Audi dealer uses their lot for storage.


Wow, it still looks relatively unchanged! Maybe Pasadena Chrysler Plymouth couldn't go on after Plymouth ceased to exist?

Fredericksburg, TX - 1960s









Yearbook picture









Rio, 1972 (The Pan Ams were great, can August 5, 2016 just hurry up already?)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Another odd combo









1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Portland, OR - 1932









1958









1967


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some nice jackets in this picture


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ciudad Juarez, 1952









1976


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1970s NYIAS


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

70s NYIAS


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Drive an H-car and get ladies. You have to admit that Sunbird Formula looks hot.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1953









7/64









1964+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Making the old Ford V8 symbol









New Studebaker Champions, 1947









Brazil, 1975


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Very beginning... by ROGERIOMACHADO, on Flickr


Inside... by ROGERIOMACHADO, on Flickr


1936 - Alfa Romeo 500 Truck by ROGERIOMACHADO, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/64


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/24/81
1981. Back to the future by Jan Smook, on Flickr
V81-002&3. Dourdan by Jan Smook, on Flickr

7/25/81
V81-006. Les Eyzies de Tarnac by Jan Smook, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'59
1959 with Ragtop VMA 660 Ford Zephyr Mark 1 2 Door Convertible at The **** Pub, Worsley, Manchester (2) by bobbex, on Flickr

1963
Sete quai 1963 by BRuke1, on Flickr
Sete backstreet 2 1963 by BRuke1, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/75









7/19/79 - DVLA says it didn't get its 1990 renewal
The Transport.jpg by John M Thomson, on Flickr

6/17/81
Portmadoc - The Boyles arrive.jpg by John M Thomson, on Flickr


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Scottsdale, AZ - 50s









Vegas


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1949-51









Somewhere in France, 50s









60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

When one of the commenters says it's a Ford GT :facepalm:









1968 Dodge A-108 ambulance


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1951 Nash Economy Run









Luckens Lake - Peru, IN









Riverside Raceway


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bairnsdale, Australia - 1959









1965+


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

1985Jetta said:


> 1965+



This picture was probably taken in Story county Iowa in 1965, since that is a 65 Story county IA plate. [/IAplategeek]


The BEST year of Lemans/GTO IMO, but I am biased since my grandma had a 65 Goat. (Here it is behind my Dad's MGB in 65, notice the plate is the same, but county code 77 is Polk)


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Every time I look in this thread it makes me wish I was a teenager in the 50s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

a1veedubber said:


> This picture was probably taken in Story county Iowa in 1965, since that is a 65 Story county IA plate. [/IAplategeek]
> 
> 
> The BEST year of Lemans/GTO IMO, but I am biased since my grandma had a 65 Goat. (Here it is behind my Dad's MGB in 65, notice the plate is the same, but county code 77 is Polk)


Wow, that's a clever way of putting counties on a license plate. Mrs. 1985Jetta's family had a '66 Goat that was white with a black vinyl top mixed in with the many first gen Rivieras they owned before they switched to Mercurys entirely. I have a rather large shot of it in the same driveway of the house Mrs. 1985Jetta's mother still owns (and they're the only owners of it - built in 1967). She rode on top of it in a parade later that day. 



P Q said:


> Every time I look in this thread it makes me wish I was a teenager in the 50s


I was a toddler in the 50s, but it feels good to have been alive during the time period nonetheless. 

Definitely long before I picked up my Sears Super Lobo long ago...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Back in Burlington, VT - 1963


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Burlington, VT - 1963









'70 Olds and Caddy


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/64


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1938, now is Binion's Horseshoe and has been since 1950









1960









1968


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Back in Burlington, VT - 1963


Same shop, same location?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Same shop, same location?


*WOAH!* Color me shocked that they're still in business! Good job! Looks like they're doing pretty well too!

Cranbury, NJ









Some lucky people in the 50s









Hollywood - Competition Motors Volkswagen used car lot


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

40s - Bangor, ME









No way that made it up there under its own power









Before it was raced in the 1957 Daytona 500


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

[/QUOTE]











The photo title says "Sears Canoda Park" but it looks an awful lot like a renovated Sears at Sun Valley Mall in Concord, CA. Notice the growth of the Palms. Perhaps they're two different locations. I'm willing to bet Sears corporate just used the same plans for multiple locations.


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks to all who have contributed to this thread. It inspired me to look up vintage pictures of White Plains, NY. My dad was a firefighter for 33 years in that city. We were just scrolling through pictures and all of a sudden he just said "holy ****." Turned out to be a pic with him in it from the early 80s after putting out a fire at a furniture store.

Had it not been for this thread, we never would've found it!


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MattyDVR6 said:


> The photo title says "Sears Canoda Park" but it looks an awful lot like a renovated Sears at Sun Valley Mall in Concord, CA. Notice the growth of the Palms. Perhaps they're two different locations. I'm willing to bet Sears corporate just used the same plans for multiple locations.


That does look eerily similar, but Sears making their stores look alike isn't surprising  It's like car dealerships now...they all look the same. 



im no hero x said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to all who have contributed to this thread. It inspired me to look up vintage pictures of White Plains, NY. My dad was a firefighter for 33 years in that city. We were just scrolling through pictures and all of a sudden he just said "holy ****." Turned out to be a pic with him in it from the early 80s after putting out a fire at a furniture store.
> 
> Had it not been for this thread, we never would've found it!


You're welcome! 

No address :thumbdown:









11/79
London_1979_21 by Barbro Björnemalm, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/79
London_1979_22 by Barbro Björnemalm, on Flickr
London_1979_17 by Barbro Björnemalm, on Flickr
London_1979_11 by Barbro Björnemalm, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sweden, 1977
Uppsala_1977_02 by Barbro Björnemalm, on Flickr

11/79
AABB - Irecê (BA) - 1979 by Ni Campos, on Flickr

11/79 - Bogota


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/79 - Bogota









10/79 - Bogota









10/79
Training duties by Kevin Lane, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1932 Rolls Royce that dropped off in 2001...
Two Bob Roller by Kevin Lane, on Flickr

1958
A Lincolnshire Morris Minor by Kevin Lane, on Flickr

1980 - 1971 Volkswagen that lasted 18 years according to the DVLA
Chapel on the Hill by Kevin Lane, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/76
Llandudno No.2 signal box by Kevin Lane, on Flickr

11/86
Maidstone West by Kevin Lane, on Flickr

7/87 - last known record is from 1993
Milk by Mazda by Kevin Lane, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1981 - ferry itself ran until 1994
Sandbanks Ferry by Kevin Lane, on Flickr
ORU535M-OnSandbanksFerry-1981 by BristolRE2007, on Flickr

9/88 - last record is from 1996
LDT 1028 by Kevin Lane, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969
Duckworth Lane, Bradford by Kevin Lane, on Flickr

6/76
Crossing Bridge Street Crossing by Kevin Lane, on Flickr

1980 - last seen in 1985 - 910 Bluebirds :heart:
Manchester Mini by Kevin Lane, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1962
Lynmouth by Kevin Lane, on Flickr

8/66
Austin Pastoral by Kevin Lane, on Flickr

9/73
On the grid by Kevin Lane, on Flickr


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Car phone


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks! Love that picture for many reasons. ^^

That would be illegal today thought... :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/65









1968









8/77


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Houston - NASA Mission Control Center, 60s

















80s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ATL, 50s









Hardee's. 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Crime scene, 1932









Superior, WI - 60s


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Used car sales lot, Hungary, 1975:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^I'd buy the bus and the Merc towards the bottom...

7/2/51
Massive traffic tie-ups during transit strike: 1951 by Washington Area Spark, on Flickr
Auto nightmare, parking dream during transit strike: 1951 by Washington Area Spark, on Flickr

5/23/72 - Madrid


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Winter is coming...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## valfaw (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

I raided my photo album


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

82Turbo930 said:


> I raided my photo album


I think Justin Long could play you in a movie.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/2/51
Downtown crammed with autos during streetcar strike: 1951 by Washington Area Spark, on Flickr










Paris, 70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

San Fran, 1954









3/64 - Cote d'Azur 
Quartier de la Balance : rue Limas, côté impair by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr
Quartier de la Balance : rue Limas, côté impair by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/64 - Cote d'Azur
Quartier de la Balance : rue Limas, côté impair by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr
Quartier de la Balance : rue Limas, côté impair by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr
Quartier de la Balance : rue Limas, côté impair by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/64
Quartier de la Balance : rue Limas, côté impair by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr
Quartier de la Balance : rue Limas, côté impair by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr
Quartier de la Balance : rue du Rempart du Rhône by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/51
Accident in Carlisle, 1950 Studebaker by Dick Copello, on Flickr

3/64
Quartier de la Balance : rue de la Balance, angle rue Petite Ruelle, rue des Grottes by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr
Quartier de la Balance : rue de la Balance, angle rue Petite Ruelle, rue des Grottes by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/51
Carlisle accident (rear) 1951 by Dick Copello, on Flickr

1955 Oldsmobiles by Dick Copello, on Flickr

1986
GMC Leaseway #5133 by Dick Copello, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1951
Paul W Snyder Dodge #205 by Dick Copello, on Flickr

Trucks Board a Ferry, 1969 by USMC Archives, on Flickr

1986
Ford "W" Auto Haulaway by Dick Copello, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Description says 1952, but I'm not sure I believe that
Peugeot 201 by Raymondx1, on Flickr

3/64 - Cote d'Azur
Quartier de la Balance en 1964 by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr
Quartier de la Balance en 1964 by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/64 - Cote d'Azur
Quartier de la Balance en 1964 by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr
Quartier de la Balance en 1964 by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr
Quartier de la Balance en 1964 by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/64
Quartier de la Balance en 1964 by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr
Quartier de la Balance en 1964 by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr
Quartier de la Balance en 1964 by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3/64
Quartier de la Balance en 1964 by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr
Quartier de la Balance : rue Grande Fusterie, côté pair, n°42 a 2 by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr
Quartier de la Balance : rue Grande Fusterie, côté pair, n°42 a 2 by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1947, apparently
Constructions provisoires commerciales place Jules Ferry by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr

3/53, apparently
Enquête sociologique au Chambon-Feugerolles by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr

6/55 - Paris
Dépôt de la RATP boulevard Bourdon a Paris by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Habitations moellons (architecte : Bigis) by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr
Habitations moellons et pierres de taille (architecte : Reglain) by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr

2/18/83 - mix of a 1955 Nomad, a Vista cruiser, and other stuff powered by a 396
The Playbunny Coach 1983-0218a058-21 by Tim and Renda Carr, on Flickr
The Playbunny Coach 1983-0218a058-20 by Tim and Renda Carr, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Montreal, St-Laurent.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Weeki Wachee Springs, FL - 50s


















1979/1980


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fresno

















NYC, 70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50s









Fresno - Main Street, 1961


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

MattyDVR6 said:


>













The photo title says "Sears Canoda Park" but it looks an awful lot like a renovated Sears at Sun Valley Mall in Concord, CA. Notice the growth of the Palms. Perhaps they're two different locations. I'm willing to bet Sears corporate just used the same plans for multiple locations.[/QUOTE]

Looks like the first one (3 palm trees) is Canoga Park. They must have reused the design for the Concord store. The Sears is now gone.



> On October 28, 1964, Sears opened the largest store in its history up to that time, a 300,000-plus square foot colossus in Canoga Park’s Fallbrook Square Shopping Center, located in the western reach of the San Fernando Valley. Complete with a massive Disney World-esque underground warehouse and service infrastructure, the store represented a major acknowledgment on Sears’ part of the sensational population growth of the Valley.























> The complex, originally known as Fallbrook Square, opened between November 1963 and November 1966. Housing eighty stores and services in an open-air format, it was anchored by large Sears and J.C. Penney locations and included F.W. Woolworth, Ontra Cafeteria, House of Sight and Sound, Karl's Toys, Nibblers Restaurant, and a Market Basket supermarket.[3]
> 
> An enclosing renovation was done between April 1984 and July 1986. Target and Mervyn's anchors were added and the complex was renamed Fallbrook Mall. Damaged by the 1994 Northridge earthquake, and in decline by the late 1990s, the shopping venue was redeveloped between August 2001 and November 2003, emerging as the 1,200,000-square-foot (110,000 m2) Fallbrook Center of today.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1937









New Zealand









ATL - Krystal? Never again


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> cool Canoga flyer


The flyer was nice! Shame they closed it. Must've operated for a rather short time if they opened it in 1964 and it's gone now. Why 9:20 AM? :laugh:










50s









101 Freeway, 1966


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

12/51


















Portland, OR - 1959


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wolfsburg, 1959









Not quite 1988...









Syracuse, NY - people were wondering who would trade in a Skylark for a VW, and I was like


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

51's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954









1962









1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955 Buicks by Dick Copello, on Flickr

10/17/81
55015 Southampton by Andy Hoare, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1951
REO Gold Comet Western A-T's #425 by Dick Copello, on Flickr

Somewhere in Wisconsin
W.R. Arthur accident 1956 by Dick Copello, on Flickr

8/22/85
Manchester Air Disaster 1985 by Greater Manchester Police, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975
V75a 002_crCE_web by Jan Smook, on Flickr

6/77
1977. Heemaf Hengelo by Jan Smook, on Flickr

7/25/77
V77 102c[z_web by Jan Smook, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/31/77
V77 149cL-TL_web by Jan Smook, on Flickr
V77 158Nc-T1L_web by Jan Smook, on Flickr

7/29/81
(V81-008) 1981. Les Eyzies de Tayac by Jan Smook, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/10/82 - Cairo
82Jp x2 31c-Lg+T2LTL+_web by Jan Smook, on Flickr

6/13/82 - Tokyo
82Jp T2 19cBL_web by Jan Smook, on Flickr
82Jp T3 05c-Qzn_web by Jan Smook, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/20/82 - Bangkok
82Jp X818 by Jan Smook, on Flickr

8/27/82
82Jp X901 by Jan Smook, on Flickr

1983
83D-I-T 035 ]_web by Jan Smook, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Found Photo - Fashion Square by Mark Susina, on Flickr
There's more for your life at SEARS! by Mark Susina, on Flickr
Found Photo - Montgomery Ward by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Found Photo - Another Car by Mark Susina, on Flickr
Found Photo - What kind of car? by Mark Susina, on Flickr
Found Photo - Studebaker by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1945 Found Photo by Mark Susina, on Flickr
Found Photo - Hotel Woodstock by Mark Susina, on Flickr
Found Photo - Yellowstone Bears by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Found Photo - Sincerely "Sparky" by Mark Susina, on Flickr
Found Photo - (Rogers Pass?) by Mark Susina, on Flickr
Old Dodge Coronet by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Found Photo - Vintage Car by Mark Susina, on Flickr

Wish I had old shots of mine
Found Photo - Vintage Car by Mark Susina, on Flickr

Found Photo - Mexico by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1945
Found Photo by Mark Susina, on Flickr

10/60
Found Photo - New York - 1960 by Mark Susina, on Flickr

Found Photo - Berlin 1966 by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 1954


Today:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> Today:


Looks relatively the same :thumbup:

Found Photo - St. Alphonsus Church Fire - October 1950 by Mark Susina, on Flickr

12/65
Vintage Found Photo - Lakeside Garage by Mark Susina, on Flickr

10/67
Vintage Found Photo - Thunderbird Inn - Williams Arizona by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/67
Vintage Found Photo - Thunderbird Inn - Williams Arizona by Mark Susina, on Flickr

9/71
Vintage Found Photo - Philadelphia by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/61
Vintage Found Photo Kids with 1957 Chevrolet by Mark Susina, on Flickr

7/64
Vintage Found Photo - Consumer's Power Company Plant by Mark Susina, on Flickr

1/67
Vintage Found Photo - 1967 Chicago "Big Snow" (?) by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50s
Found Photo - Wolfpoint, Montana by Mark Susina, on Flickr

7/58
Found Photo - Kids in a Station Wagon by Mark Susina, on Flickr

10/77
Vintage Found Photo - Chrysler Cordoba by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50s
Vintage Found Photo - Library of Congress by Mark Susina, on Flickr

12/68
Found Photo - Naval Officers by Mark Susina, on Flickr

2/70
Vintage Found Photo - Hong Kong by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/70
Vintage Found Photo - Hong Kong by Mark Susina, on Flickr
Found Photo - Hong Kong by Mark Susina, on Flickr
Found Photo - Hong Kong (?) by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/69
Found Photo - Japan by Mark Susina, on Flickr
Found Photo - Japan by Mark Susina, on Flickr
Found Photo - Japan by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/69
Found Photo - Japan by Mark Susina, on Flickr
Found Photo - Japan by Mark Susina, on Flickr
Found Photo - Japan by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954 Chevy W.R. Arthur #898 by Dick Copello, on Flickr

7/64









Vintage Found Photo - May 1968 by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1917









5/58









1987


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964


















Portland, OR - 1979


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Amsterdam, 60s









Milwaukee, 1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Milwaukee, 1962


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Milwaukee, '62


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1932









50s









8/62
St Thomas - Bluebird's castle by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/62
St Thomas - Grand Hotel by Oliver G, on Flickr
St Thomas by Oliver G, on Flickr
Poss. St. Thomas by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/62
St Thomas - poss Charlotte Amalie by Oliver G, on Flickr
St Thomas - Bluebird's castle by Oliver G, on Flickr
033-18 by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/62
033-20 by Oliver G, on Flickr
021-08 by Oliver G, on Flickr
021-36 by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/62
poss. Santiago, Chile by Oliver G, on Flickr

8/62
021-37 by Oliver G, on Flickr
016-35 by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/4/61
052-30 by Oliver G, on Flickr
052-32 by Oliver G, on Flickr

8/62
016-17 by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/61
052-31 by Oliver G, on Flickr
052-29 by Oliver G, on Flickr

9/61 - Melbourne
University of Western Australia by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/61 - Melbourne
048-13 by Oliver G, on Flickr
Regent Theater by Oliver G, on Flickr
Katoomba skyway by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/21/60
Kaiser? by Oliver G, on Flickr

9/61
022-36 by Oliver G, on Flickr
KVOS-Channel 12 - out of Bellingham, Washington by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Some of the 1985Jetta family, circa 1969...yes, I know my handwriting sucks. First two are after that day's work on our tobacco farm, last is before


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1936-38









1956









1989


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/26/78

















1979


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

20s









Virginia, 1957









Description says 1963, but I don't know if I believe that


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1926









6/59 - Ohio University
Ohio University by Oliver G, on Flickr

8/68 - Bavaria, Germany
Berghotel Mummelsee by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/64
041-24 by Oliver G, on Flickr
Duvalier elected president for life in August 1964; '56 ford customline by Oliver G, on Flickr

8/69
035-24 by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

New Look bus still in service.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> New Look bus still in service.


Totally would ride on that!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> 8/62
> St Thomas - poss Charlotte Amalie by


Was just there last summer on a cruise. dad got a Cartier watch from that exact store I believe


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

you'd think after 50 + years, Chase would come up with or at least modernize it's logo.......


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> New Look bus still in service.


One of my relatives used to drive one of those. I'm looking for a decently cheap one that hasn't been converted to a RV. Would love to have one with chrome bumpers but the later black bumpers would suffice. 



P Q said:


> Was just there last summer on a cruise. dad got a Cartier watch from that exact store I believe


That's awesome!



You'reDrunk said:


> you'd think after 50 + years, Chase would come up with or at least modernize it's logo.......


I had no idea their logo was that old, but I also didn't notice that they've never changed it...

8/60
carnegie mellon university? by Oliver G, on Flickr

ATL, 1961









Long Beach, WA - 1963+


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/60
Likely somewhere in PA by Oliver G, on Flickr

9/61
Ali'i tours - stretch '57 chevy limo; tradewind tours bus by Oliver G, on Flickr

9/66
Mount Ranier by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/61
Crescent shopping? by Oliver G, on Flickr

9/66 - Los Angeles
Pantages Theater - at Hollywood and Vine by Oliver G, on Flickr

8/22/67
Chauncey Depew Ferry back to Kungsholm by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/66
009-10 by Oliver G, on Flickr
009-17 by Oliver G, on Flickr
009-38 by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1932









Solvang, CA - 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/61
029-31 by Oliver G, on Flickr
029-33 by Oliver G, on Flickr
Cliff House by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/61, though I'm not sure I believe it
Balclutha - San Francisco Maritime National Historical Park by Oliver G, on Flickr
Cliff House by Oliver G, on Flickr
Hof Brau restaurant by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> 009-17 by Oliver G, on Flickr


Some kind of Hollywood back lot? What's PT73 doing there?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 10/21/60
> Kaiser? by Oliver G, on Flickr


Someone should let that Oliver guy know that's not a Kaiser. It's a Lancia Appia.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> Someone should let that Oliver guy know that's not a Kaiser. It's a Lancia Appia.


Done :thumbup:

8/67
Columbia Icefields - Jasper National Park - Athabasca Glacier by Oliver G, on Flickr
Cape Breton by Oliver G, on Flickr
Columbia Icefields - Jasper National Park by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

50s









1958









Los Angeles


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956









1964









8/12/65


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

40s









1958


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Might as well head on back for just a little bit
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/61
Cruise ship by Oliver G, on Flickr
025-18 by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/61 - Sydney
Bald Hill lookout - by Lawrence Hargrave memorial by Oliver G, on Flickr
Taronga Zoo by Oliver G, on Flickr

8/69
011-32 by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/69
011-31 by Oliver G, on Flickr
011-35 by Oliver G, on Flickr
Viña del Mar Park - from Excelsior Lane by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/90
005-21 by Oliver G, on Flickr

8/91
008-08 by Oliver G, on Flickr
Fontainebleau palace - from Hotel de Londres by Oliver G, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 8/69
> 011-35 by Oliver G, on Flickr


11/14


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> One of my relatives used to drive one of those. I'm looking for a decently cheap one that hasn't been converted to a RV. Would love to have one with chrome bumpers but the later black bumpers would suffice.


Given the prices you pay for stuff on your car blog thingy, I guess this is not your idea of decently cheap:

1972 GMC FISHBOWL NEW LOOK BUS MODEL T8H5307A GOLDEN GATE


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Given the prices you pay for stuff on your car blog thingy, I guess this is not your idea of decently cheap:
> 
> 1972 GMC FISHBOWL NEW LOOK BUS MODEL T8H5307A GOLDEN GATE


Jesus, that's a high starting bid. I had been seeing some for $3500-5500.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Garden City, KS - 60s









1970


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1956-58









11/68









70s/80s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1946-47

















1957


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1946-47

















Circa 1976-80


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr

Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr

1965


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1982


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

1985Jetta said:


> Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr



What ever happened to all those early bugs?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

82Turbo930 said:


> What ever happened to all those early bugs?


Probably run straight into the ground.



















Portland, OR - 1966


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Brattleboro, VT - 1960

















8/2/64
1964-8-joe-sumner - 5 by Benjamin Sumner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1977 - Zierikzee, Holland. by Eduard van Bergen, on Flickr
1977 - Zierikzee, Holland. by Eduard van Bergen, on Flickr
1977 - Fano, Denmark. by Eduard van Bergen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1969









6/74









8/20/78
Eric-Noah-Bike~78 by SteveMs Stuff, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Warren, OH - 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/59
Beauvais (Oise), îlot Z nord (partiel), reconstruction avec vestiges de l'église Saint-Barthélémy, juillet 1959, architecte chef de groupe Letu by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr

1971









Description says 1979, but I think that's a little early. A man and his X car :thumbup:
Randy_0052 by Shirley Scheithe, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Henry Milktruck 1943 by Shirley Scheithe, on Flickr

Green Dodge '74 by Shirley Scheithe, on Flickr

'88
Family Camping 2 '88 by Shirley Scheithe, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr

7/26/86
Bob Wolleck - Porsche 962 by Jim Culp, on Flickr
BMW GTP by Jim Culp, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/26/86 - Mustang Probe :laugh:
Derek Bell - Porsche 962 by Jim Culp, on Flickr
Ford Probe by Jim Culp, on Flickr
Ford Probe by Jim Culp, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/57









19680609 39 CTA L fantrip on Paulina Connector by David Wilson, on Flickr

2/77
1977 - Fano, Denmark. by Eduard van Bergen, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/57


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

John Harvey , Alan Grice . Holden LX Torana SS5000 A9X. Ready Plan Insurance 500 , Phillip Island 20/11/1977 by Robert Davies, on Flickr

6/26/83
Elliott Forbes-Robinson - Pontiac Trans Am by Jim Culp, on Flickr

7/26/86
Chevy Vette GTP by Jim Culp, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Peter Brock , Holden LX Torana SS5000 A9X , Ready Plan Insurance 500 Phillip Island 20/11/1977 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Colin Bond , Moffat Ford Dealers Team , Ford XC Falcon Hardtop. Ready Plan Insurance 500 , Phillip Island 20/11/1977 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Alan Grice , Charlie O'Brien , Bob Morris . Ready Plan Insurance 500 , Siberia , Phillip Island 20/11/1977 by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/70
Mario Andretti by Jim Culp, on Flickr

Jim Richards,Ford XB Falcon GT. Ready Plan Insurance 500 Phillip Island 20/11/1977 by Robert Davies, on Flickr
Alan Grice,Charlie O'Brien,Peter Brock,Bob Morris,John Harvey , Colin Bond .Phillip Island 500 20/11/1977. The next Phillip Island 500 wouldn't be until 2008 ! by Robert Davies, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Peter Brock, Holden LH Torana SL/R 5000. Bathurst 6/ 10/1974 by Robert Davies, on Flickr

New York - Bohemia - Connetquot High School - June 1985 by Barbara Ann Spengler, on Flickr

West Germany - Schleswig - August 1985 by Barbara Ann Spengler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/58
Circulation place Iena by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr

West Germany - Flensburg - August 1985 by Barbara Ann Spengler, on Flickr
Denmark - Nyborg - Ready to get on our Ferry - August 1985 by Barbara Ann Spengler, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

40s - Rockhampton, Queensland









1957









12/76


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1955









1966









11/68


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Unknown









Circa 1928









1968


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Budapest, 1928









1959


----------



## vertexplaza (Aug 4, 2015)

wow! respect! this is an amzing collections from you guys!
thumsup!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

vertexplaza said:


> wow! respect! this is an amzing collections from you guys!
> thumsup!


Thank ya kindly


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Union Avenue, Portland, OR - 1937









San Fran, 1959









7/73
BERLIN 1973 Unter den Linden by ed, on Flickr


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 1957


I've never seen this before.... were the bags full of water in case of overheating?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

saron81 said:


> I've never seen this before.... were the bags full of water in case of overheating?


All I got was a very brief one sentence (not even really a sentence) description with the place in Vegas and the year, but I think that's a good guess :thumbup: Thanks for looking.

10/2/68 - Bay Area, CA
Chinatown, Autumn 1968 by dn & wp, on Flickr
Chinatown, Autumn 1968 by dn & wp, on Flickr
Chinatown, Autumn 1968 by dn & wp, on Flickr


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

saron81 said:


> I've never seen this before.... were the bags full of water in case of overheating?


yes. that's exactly what the bags are for. :thumbup:

also: "In the old days, before air conditioning and all the modern coolers, people hung canvas water bags in front of the car radiator. This helped prevent the radiator's overheating and also kept drinking water cool. "


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/6/71









19830717_048: 37081 & ADB97250 at Oban by Gary Thornton, on Flickr
19830719_014: Mallaig by Gary Thornton, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/16/36
Gathering at the gates during Celanese strike: 1936 by Washington Area Spark, on Flickr

1975









1979


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1957









6/74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/62
Port de Dunkerque, juin 1962 by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr

1966-67









19830528_015: 73050 arriving Orton Mere, NVR by Gary Thornton, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lyon, France - 60s

















19830528_016: 73050 arriving Orton Mere, NVR by Gary Thornton, on Flickr


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

The Peppermill is still one of our favorite hang outs ....very old school









inside it looks like the 80's


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

You'reDrunk said:


> The Peppermill is still one of our favorite hang outs ....very old school


I wonder what kinds of people go there now?

1954 Ford assembly line @ Dearborn by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

2/68
Edward Beck & Son Ltd KV Cabbed ERF Reg No PJA 672 in Central London. by Paul Anderson, on Flickr

11/2/79
1973 Bertone NSU Trapeze Concept Car by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Venice, CA
AC Shelby Cobra 289 assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
AC Shelby Cobra 289 assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

Portello, Milano
Alfa Romeo Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Portello, Milano
Alfa Romeo Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

Final testing
1969 Alfa Romeo Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

Alfa Romeo Montreal Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1945 Austin Sixteen Station Wagon Assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1960 Autobianchi Bianchina Trasformabile assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

:heart:
1974 Audi 80 & Audi 100 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BMW Isetta assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1959 BMW 700 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
BMW 2800 (E3) Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959 Cadillac assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

Karmann
BMW E9 assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

The first BMW produced by Dingolfing
1973 BMW 520 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Citroën 2CV & Dyane 6 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1962 Chrysler Turbine assembly line.jpg by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Chevrolet Corvette C3 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961 Citroën Ami 6 assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1965 Citroën DS & Citroën H assembly lines by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

Rennes, '65
Citroën Ami 6 assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961 Citroën Ami 6 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1969 Citroën DS 21 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

The last DS
1975 Citroën DS 23 by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Citroën CX Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Citroën CX Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Citroën CX Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ferrari 330 GT assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Ferrari Dino & 365 GTB/4 Daytona assembly lines by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1990 Citroën 2CV Charleston by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ferrari 512 BB & Ferrari 400i assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Ferrari 308 assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Ferrari 308 GTB US-spec by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fiat Cinquecento Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1964 Ford Mustang assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Ford Mustang Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ford Mustang Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Ford Mustang assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Ford Mustang assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jaguar E-Type Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Jeep CJ5 & Jeep Wagoneer assembly lines by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Honda NSX by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 Lancia Fulvia Coupé assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Lamborghini Espada assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Lamborghini Espada assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1948 Land Rover Series I Pre-production assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1963 Lancia Fulvia Berlina by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1964 Lancia Fulvia Berlina 2C (Tipo 818) by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Lotus Elan assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Lotus Esprit assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Lotus Esprit Turbo assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Modena, 50s
Maserati assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

Modena, 1956
Maserati engine assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

Lotus Esprit Turbo Assembly Line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955 Mercedes-Benz 300SL (W198) assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

1974 Maserati Merak & Bora assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

2/74
Just a couple of Maseratis by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mercedes-Benz 300 SL Coupé (W198) Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Mercedes-Benz 300SL Coupé (W198) Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

12/8/55
1955 Mercedes-Benz 300SL (W198) by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mercedes-Benz 300SL Roadster (W198) Assembly Line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Mercedes-Benz 190SL (W121) assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Mercedes-Benz W121 & W198 assembly lines by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mercedes-Benz W121 & W198 assembly lines by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Mercedes-Benz 600 (W100) handmade production by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Binz-licensed Mercedes-Benz W115 Pickup assembly in Argentina by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mercedes-Benz W114 / W115 by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

Sindelfingen
Mercedes-Benz W113 assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

Mercedes-Benz W123 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Final testing
> 1969 Alfa Romeo Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


How is the wheel attached to that Guilia?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

saron81 said:


> How is the wheel attached to that Guilia?


Isn't there a TCL'er with a turbo Alfa? Maybe he'll have the answer :thumbup: Most of the time all I get are vague descriptions, and this time is no different. All it said was final engine testing. 

Mercedes-Benz W123 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Mercedes-Benz W123 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Mercedes-Benz W123 Assembly Line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MG Assembly lines by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
MGB Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Austin Seven assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Mini assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Austin Mini CKD assembly in Malta by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Opel Rekord A assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1961
Peugeot 404 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

Rüsselsheim
1969 Opel GT by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

Pininfarina plant
Alfa Romeo Spider & Peugeot 504 Coupé Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Porsche 911 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Porsche 911 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1977 Porsche 928 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

saron81 said:


> How is the wheel attached to that Guilia?


It's in motion, so it's one big blur. Seeing as it's a row of dynos, on the 3rd car it's stopped and you can see the wheel holes


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

karlorado said:


> It's in motion, so it's one big blur. Seeing as it's a row of dynos, on the 3rd car it's stopped and you can see the wheel holes


Good catch! :thumbup:


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Ford Mustang assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


I _assume_ this is Car Craft or somewhere similar. Don't think they made the Boss 429 on the regular assembly line.


----------



## memnuts (Mar 23, 2000)

saron81 said:


> I _assume_ this is Car Craft or somewhere similar. Don't think they made the Boss 429 on the regular assembly line.


Yup that has to be at Kar Kraft. Kar Kraft took 428 Cobra jet and 428 Super Cobra Jet bodies and moved the shock towers, motor mounts and inner fenders to shoe horn the Boss's crescent motor in between the fenders of a Mustang.


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Mercedes-Benz W123 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


Thank you for posting these. I love W123s and assembly-line photos.




1985Jetta said:


> Mercedes-Benz W123 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
> Mercedes-Benz W123 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


With the black and white photos, it's impossible to be 100% sure what color those cars are. 

I realize the chances against it are astronomical, but part of me has to wonder if one of these is one of my cars... I had three that could plausibly be in these photos (however unlikely...):

My pastel gray 1981 240D:


My light ivory 1983 240D (current project - has since been repainted red):


My light ivory 1979 240D parts car:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

karlorado said:


> It's in motion, so it's one big blur. Seeing as it's a row of dynos, on the 3rd car it's stopped and you can see the wheel holes


My initial thought was that it was just spinning so fast that it was all a blur :beer:



memnuts said:


> Yup that has to be at Kar Kraft. Kar Kraft took 428 Cobra jet and 428 Super Cobra Jet bodies and moved the shock towers, motor mounts and inner fenders to shoe horn the Boss's crescent motor in between the fenders of a Mustang.


Wow, I had no idea the cars with heavy equipment were built in another place. 



MagicBus said:


> Thank you for posting these. I love W123s and assembly-line photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured you'd like these. It'd be super cool if one of your cars was in these videos. I think I subscribed to you on YouTube :thumbup: That '79 has a ton of moss!

"Deleted scene" 1
Mercedes-Benz W201 & W123 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

"Deleted scene" 2
Mercedes-Benz W123 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Renault R8 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Renault 8 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

Giggity :heart:
Renault-Alpine A110 Production by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Still would buy a kit car version of one if one existed - Dieppe
Renault-Alpine A110 assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Renault-Alpine A110 assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Renault-Alpine A110 assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1947 VW Käfer assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1962 Seat 600 Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Renault Alpine A110 assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW Käfer assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
VW Käfer assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1953 VW Käfer delivery by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW Käfer assembly lines by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1956 VW Käfer assembly by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Volkswagen Käfer assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volkswagen Beetle assembly in South Africa by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
VW Golf I Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1974 VW Golf I Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> I figured you'd like these. It'd be super cool if one of your cars was in these videos. I think I subscribed to you on YouTube :thumbup: That '79 has a ton of moss!


Indeed I did like them. :thumbup:

As for the '79, you don't know the half of it. That car was sitting in a field in CT behind a barn, maybe 3 feet from the woods, for around 13 years before I bought it. Not to derail the thread, but here's how bad the moss actually was:






Of course, that wasn't the worst of the car's problems. There were wasp/hornet nests (whatever they were, they were yellow and stung) and the car's floors had rotted out, letting vermin in the car. I don't recall actually finding any live (or dead) rodents (as I did in my '83), but the nasty rodent nests in the '79 were awful and reeked.

But, in true Mercedes W123 fashion, I had the engine running in no time at all.

Oddly enough, I'm using the '79 interior in my '83. It was in substantially better shape than the original 1983 interior. I ended up having to scrub all the wipe-able surfaces with disinfectant. I also tool the seats apart, replaced the padding, and gave the vinyl a full cleaning and disinfecting.


Once again - apologies to all for the tangent on this one. Back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volvo PV444 assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
VW Karmann Ghia Coupé assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Karmann Assembly Line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MagicBus said:


> Indeed I did like them. :thumbup:
> 
> As for the '79, you don't know the half of it. That car was sitting in a field in CT behind a barn, maybe 3 feet from the woods, for around 13 years before I bought it. Not to derail the thread, but here's how bad the moss actually was:
> 
> ...


I was gonna ask if you had thoroughly cleaned the interior if you were actually reusing it. Yes, car sitting on grass usually is bad news  There's a red W123 4 door half covered by a tarp sitting in some guy's yard I might see if I can buy. I've always liked them, especially with US headlights. 

But, it looks like the Swedish segment of the program has started...
Volvo P130 Amazon Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1964 Volvo Amazon Assembly line @ Torslanda by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Volvo Amazon assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volvo Amazon Assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1968 Volvo 140-series assembly line @ Torslandaverken by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Volvo 164 assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> I was gonna ask if you had thoroughly cleaned the interior if you were actually reusing it. Yes, car sitting on grass usually is bad news


Yeah, I needed to replace the seat padding, anyway (it had basically turned into crumbly stone). Once the vinyl was off, I fully cleaned and disinfected it before fitting it back to the seat frames with fresh memory foam padding.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Volvo 164 by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Volvo 140-series assembly line Halifax by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Volvo 140-Series assembly line by Auto Clasico, on Flickr

And that is a wrap.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Almost looks like that 90s spell icup joke...









1954









1963


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 1960









6/60









1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 1960

















So colorful
1971 Audi / NSU model range by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Audi Quattro 20V by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Audi Sport Quattro by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Audi Sport Quattro by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW 1974 model range by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1974 VW Scirocco TS (Typ 53) by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1974 VW Scirocco TS (Typ 53) by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Stance is Everything

















1979/2015


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BMW 3.0 CSL (E9) by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
Mercedes-Benz 280CE (C123) Rallye by Auto Clasico, on Flickr
1984 Volkswagen model range by Auto Clasico, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/75
Drag Racing by R Turner, on Flickr
Drag Racing by R Turner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/75
Drag Racing by R Turner, on Flickr
Drag Racing by R Turner, on Flickr
Drag Racing by R Turner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/75
Drag Racing by R Turner, on Flickr
Drag Racing by R Turner, on Flickr
Drag Racing by R Turner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Drag Racing by R Turner, on Flickr
Drag Racing by R Turner, on Flickr
Drag Racing by R Turner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Drag Racing by R Turner, on Flickr
Drag Racing by R Turner, on Flickr
Drag Racing by R Turner, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955









7/56


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/65

















Leaving Base Camp for the Field 1969 by William Ruzin, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Tower at Can Tho Airfield 1968 by William Ruzin, on Flickr
Saigon Street 1968 by William Ruzin, on Flickr
Moving Day for Montagnards circa 1969 by William Ruzin, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Saigon Bus by William Ruzin, on Flickr
USO Can Tho by William Ruzin, on Flickr
Saigon Parking Lot 1968 by William Ruzin, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/61
L'Haÿ-les-Roses : immeubles de trois étages sur piliers by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr

02FullSizeRender by marvripesracing, on Flickr

1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Iowa City, 60s


















Circa 1966


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/18/40









Kilgore, TX - 1960









Burlington, VT - Winter 1969-1970


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> Still would buy a kit car version of one if one existed - Dieppe


LOOK HERE.....

http://www.mecaparts.com/

http://www.mecaparts.com/Carrosserie/page.php?lang=0&sortie=html&col=A110&page=45


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

You'reDrunk said:


> LOOK HERE.....
> 
> http://www.mecaparts.com/
> 
> http://www.mecaparts.com/Carrosserie/page.php?lang=0&sortie=html&col=A110&page=45


Didn't realize you stealth edited that 2nd link in. The untranslated version is funny :laugh:

That's definitely an idea though...all the parts including shipping could probably cost less than a whole car in good shape. I'd get the satisfaction of building it myself too.

I may have to contact them, thanks :thumbup:

10/75 - 383 Magnum, 440 heads, 440 Magnum Carter AFB









7/20/80 - Road America - DNF due to broken throttle spring









7/20/80 - Road America - winnar, Al Hobert


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/8/78
Mahacs Hungary Peugeot 504 and caravan by D70, on Flickr

4/17/79 - 1978 Dodge B200 with factory captain's chairs, carpet, interior paneling, cruise control, 360 V8, 36 gallon gas tank









7/22/80
1967 Stainless Steel Porsche 911 - Deutsches Museum 1980 by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Graff Chevrolet by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Los Angeles, 1949









Would drive daily









Dated 12/12/68 but I don't know if I believe that


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/74









6/18/88
France - Calais - Us - 18 June 1988 by Barbara Ann Spengler, on Flickr


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Guardian Angel Cathedral - The wife and I were married there in 1989.....their 1st mixed religious (Jewish Catholic) wedding.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

You'reDrunk said:


> Guardian Angel Cathedral - The wife and I were married there in 1989.....their 1st mixed religious (Jewish Catholic) wedding.


Didn't you live in Vegas and unwillingly/reluctantly go to Canuckistan or something?

1976 Laverton International Motorcycle Race (Album of 85 Photos)

1952
Fiat Topolino by Renato Morselli, on Flickr

Hardcore tires


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/51
Rouen en 1951 : voiture stationnée devant l'église Saint-Maclou, place Barthélemy by [Re]construction 1945 - 1979, on Flickr

Dated 1962, not sure I believe that


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fresh uploads 7 minutes ago 
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965


















1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1953









1953-54









1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1964









1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/10/62
92 2 by Michel REPS, on Flickr

6/14/70 - aircraft looks different but is still used today, owned by John Travolta 









7/9/70


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> Didn't you live in Vegas and unwillingly/reluctantly go to Canuckistan or something?


nope. I've been living in Las Vegas since 1978, southern nevada since 1971.

the wife moved to colorado for 2 years for work and I was going to move there, but no jobs appeared, so she moved back. 

you couldn't pay me enough to move to canuckistan.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

You'reDrunk said:


> nope. I've been living in Las Vegas since 1978, southern nevada since 1971.
> 
> the wife moved to colorado for 2 years for work and I was going to move there, but no jobs appeared, so she moved back.
> 
> you couldn't pay me enough to move to canuckistan.


I could've sworn you moved to Mississauga or something. I lived in Colorado Springs from 1986-89 and worked on Fort Carson, beating on my 356 and Karmann Ghias when I wasn't at work... 

I'd love to at least visit/take a tour of Canada. 

8/2/64
1964-8-joe-sumner - 2 by Benjamin Sumner, on Flickr

3/65
PIC_0018 by Benjamin Sumner, on Flickr

6/22/83
25003 by Roger Goodman, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

San Fran in the 70s
Cavalcade of Chevys by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Toyota, BMW, bug by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
The sad Chevrolet by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

TAP by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Deb & Linda by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
What's it to ya, bub? by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/30/71
Adult nut by David F Parmenter, on Flickr

California, 70s
Blurred person by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Coupe de Ville by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

University of San Francisco Lone Mountain - 1971
2 cars by David F Parmenter, on Flickr

SF, 70s
Microbus by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
53 Caddy by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Good music.
Tanya Tucker Fan Club by David F Parmenter, on Flickr

SF, 70s
Wrapped car by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Limousine and armored car by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

That's just wrong by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
I know the answer is on that sign by David F Parmenter, on Flickr

Parking lot shots always deliver
Lots of cars. Lot of cars. by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Herman the van by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Peace sign on a microbus by David F Parmenter, on Flickr

1973
Walking across GG Bridge by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973
TAP by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Good advice by David F Parmenter, on Flickr

SF, 70s
1963 Chevy by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
American Iron by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Busses and cars by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Dodge by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
In Honda, on hilltop by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Two shoes by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Who you gonna call? by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Stud by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Yale just released a catalog of over 170K photos from the Depression Era. 
http://photogrammar.yale.edu/

They mapped the locations out, too. 

Here is a few from my county.

May 1942 - Vienna, Virginia (vicinity). "Frozen" cars stored on a farm

























October 1942 - Fairfax, Virginia. A Nabisco truck stopping at a market where the driver is making a delivery. On the front of the truck is displayed a United States Truck Conservation Corps pledge


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Georgetown - 1939










Same view - Now.
(MAP)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^map link no worky

Imperial by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Bug and Porsche by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Imported by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Doggie Diner by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Orange cars by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Meter of time by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

America by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Four random cars by David F Parmenter, on Flickr

Embarcadero freeway in the background
Five Random cars by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Parking place by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Rushing by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Ouch by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hilly by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Parking is so important by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Grosser Benz by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

City truck by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Red blue yellow by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Y'all drive safe now by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The crookedest street by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Friendly pickup truck by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Cars were big by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Rooftop parking by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Truckin' on Fillmore by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Smoky Stang on Fillmore by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pacific Heights by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Dog out sunroof by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Excel - in a 4cyl Porsche? by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bugs were very popular in the 70s by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Bug by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Right this way by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Ferry Bldg from Embarcadero Freeway (Since demolished) by David F Parmenter, on Flickr

Stupid A-pillar 
Broadway: Look what's playing at The Penthouse by David F Parmenter, on Flickr

In the delivery van by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1979 oil crisis
79 Oil Crisis by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
79 Oil Crisis by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
79 Oil Crisis by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

79 Oil Crisis by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
79 Oil Crisis by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
79 Oil Crisis by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1979 Oil Crisis by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
1979 Oil Crisis by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
1979 Oil Crisis by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hmm...now I'm wondering if this is in fact 1979. Maybe he's thinking 1973 instead.

1979 Oil Crisis by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
1979 Oil Crisis by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
70s Caddy by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

dirty sex by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Sssh! I'm a used car salesman. Arrrh! by David F Parmenter, on Flickr

4/30/87 - Switzerland
Renault Alpine by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

half volvo by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
half volvo front by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
3 rectangles by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1938 Chevy by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
car in car by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Nice one by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

On the road by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Laund by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
76 Civic by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

oldhotrodtree by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Special by David F Parmenter, on Flickr

3/90
Orange and white by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Deb and Cleve by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Falcon by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
60 Caddy 10 by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Whiteout by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Yellow VW convertible by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
5 VWs by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> (MAP)





1985Jetta said:


> ^map link no worky


I keep forgetting that the Vortex filters the short Google map URL. Fixed.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW 5 by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
On the road to Nowhere by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
One buried by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> I keep forgetting that the Vortex filters the short Google map URL. Fixed.


I'm still learning how to embed them so I don't have to take screenshots...

The Off Ramp by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Untitled-7 by David F Parmenter, on Flickr

This poster has several vintage closeups of just parts of cars and some from weird angles...some of them have cool stickers/plate frames. Still a ton of awesome shots in here though.
Boycott by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cigars by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Bentley by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
427 Stingray by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> I keep forgetting that the Vortex filters the short Google map URL. Fixed.


Thanks for the Yale link. I'm going to nerd out on that big time tonight.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Cars and tree by David F Parmenter, on Flickr

rims.
Catalina by David F Parmenter, on Flickr

:sly:
But .38s facilitated many rapes by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Comet by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Buick sedan by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Cobra 4 by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

64-1/2 Mustang by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Bugaroo by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Dodge Dart by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VW Farrier Rig by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Fords rule by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Charger 500 by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bored Janet by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Caddy by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Chevy and Caddy by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Save Gas by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Barn door. Horse. by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
California car scene by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Didn't know Mustangs floated by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
MG by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Big Yellow Taxi by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hood by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Drop-head coupé by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Austin microcar by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Austin microcar by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
Bored wife by David F Parmenter, on Flickr
#98 by David F Parmenter, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

ATL, 1952









Cleveland, OH - 1956


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/56









Durham, NC









Hardeeville, SC


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/56









Vegas









1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956









Portland, OR









Vegas


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr

1991
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Untitled by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/74
1974.08.003.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr
1974.08.004.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr

11/23/78
1978.11.013.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/71
1971.07.006.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr

6/72
1972.06.007.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr

9/2/74
1974.09.002.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/69
1969.08.003.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr

8/70
1970.08.001.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr
1970.08.006.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/6/68
1968.04.015.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr

5/68
1968.05.002.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr

8/69
1969.08.009.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/66
1966.05.005.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr

1967
1967.06.016.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr

5/68
1968.05.009.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1966
1966.06.003.jpg by Timothy Chrismer, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Colorado, 50s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Colorado, 50s

















Colorado, 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1958+









2/60









4/30/62
PICT1725a by Will Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955









60s









1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1955

















8/63


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Burlington, VT - 50s



















7/21/89
IMG_0011-8.jpg by Pete McArthur, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/21/89 - nothing via Carfax on the Subaru's license plate 
IMG_0016-4.jpg by Pete McArthur, on Flickr
IMG_0019-4.jpg by Pete McArthur, on Flickr
IMG_0021-4.jpg by Pete McArthur, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/87
IMG_0001-2.jpg by Pete McArthur, on Flickr

1989
IMG_0007-8.jpg by Pete McArthur, on Flickr
IMG_0009-8.jpg by Pete McArthur, on Flickr


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> 7/21/89 - nothing via Carfax on the Subaru's license plate


You can pull a Carfax by plate number??


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1982
IMG_0052-2.jpg by Pete McArthur, on Flickr
IMG_0028-7.jpg by Pete McArthur, on Flickr

1987
IMG_0027.jpg by Pete McArthur, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

heffe80 said:


> You can pull a Carfax by plate number??


Yes, yes you can. I've only ever pulled one though, off my own car. Other times it's just to find the year or if it's still on the road. Luckily, England has the DVLA to see if the car's still around or not. 

1980
IMG_0012-4.jpg by Pete McArthur, on Flickr

1981
IMG_0012-4.jpg by Pete McArthur, on Flickr

1982
IMG_0036-7.jpg by Pete McArthur, on Flickr


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

typical BMW driver / parking job


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

You'reDrunk said:


> typical BMW driver / parking job


Burn all E30s 

Phoenix, 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Used car shopping, 1961


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/54


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/54









Phoenix


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Thu tuong NguyenVan Tam di hanh 1953 by Nguyễn Thành Tân, on Flickr

8/66
Ong Nguyen Cao Ky tham Phillippine 10-8-1966 by Nguyễn Thành Tân, on Flickr

1969
Duong Vo Tanh (nay Hoang Van Thu nhin tu Bay Hien ve Lang Cha Ca) 1969 by Nguyễn Thành Tân, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950 F1 Races Pictures (1) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

If I could turn back time.

If I could find a way.


Thanks for posting:beer:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VWVan said:


> If I could turn back time.
> 
> If I could find a way.
> 
> ...


You're welcome! I would turn back time too if I could find a way. Really miss when times were simpler. 

1950 F1 Races Pictures (4) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr
1950 F1 Races Pictures (5) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr
1950 F1 Races Pictures (6) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950 F1 Races Pictures (22) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr
1950 F1 Races Pictures (23) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr
1950 F1 Races Pictures (26) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950 F1 Races Pictures (27) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr
1950 F1 Races Pictures (34) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr
1950 F1 Races Pictures (35) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950 F1 Races Pictures (39) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr
1950 F1 Races Pictures (40) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr
1950 F1 Races Pictures (41) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950 F1 Races Pictures (42) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr
1950 F1 Races Pictures (43) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr
1950 F1 Races Pictures (47) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950 F1 Races Pictures (51) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr
1950 F1 Races Pictures (54) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr
1950 F1 Races Pictures (56) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Every once in a while we go grainy up in here
1950 F1 Races Pictures (74) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr
1950 F1 Races Pictures (83) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr
1950 F1 Races Pictures (89) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1950 F1 Races Pictures (90) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr
1950 F1 Races Pictures (107) by Alexandre Von Sievers, on Flickr

4/72
Italien 1972 010, Hinfahrt, Bazzano by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/8/81
604 GP Deutschland_ Alfasud-Pokal_ Nr.35 by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
603 GP Deutschland_ Alfasud-Pokal_ Nr.33 by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
602 GP Deutschland_ Alfasud-Pokal_ Nr.4 by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/8/81
593 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Gilles Villeneuve by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
597 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ de Cesaris Wagen by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
592 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Siegfried Stohr by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

591 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Alain Prost by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
590 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Elio de Angelis by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
585 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Dreher Patrese by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

586 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Bruno Giacomelli by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
587 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Cheever_ Patrese by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
588 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Villeneuve, Borgudd by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

600 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Kampfgruppe by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
512 GP Deutschland_ Formel SuperV_ Start by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
514 GP Deutschland_ Formel SuperV_ John Nielsen by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

516 GP Deutschland_ Formel SuperV_ Nr 32 by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
523 GP Deutschland_ Renault 5 Cup_ Einführungsrunde by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
524 GP Deutschland_ Renault 5 Cup_ Einführungsrunde by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

528 GP Deutschland_ Renault 5 Cup_ John Voss by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
533 GP Deutschland_ Renault 5 Cup_ Unfall by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
535 GP Deutschland_ Renault 5 Cup_ Unfall by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

536 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 warm up_ Alan Jones by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
538 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 warm up_ Andrea de Cesaris by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
551 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Einführungsrunde by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

553 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Start by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
558 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Patrick Tambey by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
560 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Prost_ Jones by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

563 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Giacomelli_ de Angelis_ by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
566 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Héctor Rebaque by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr

musica!
567 GP Deutschland_ Formel 1 Rennen_ Slim Borgudd by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/71









4/81
368 - Parisfahrt_ Champs Elysees by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr

9/85 - Belgian GP
2166 GP Belgien, Christian Danner by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/55


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/55









7/56









9/71


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Stockholm, 60s









Probably real.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/72


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/71









10/5/76









7/80


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

First, this thread is great, keep it up.
Second, that Apache with the camper shell is AWESOME.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

bnkrpt311 said:


> First, this thread is great, keep it up.
> Second, that Apache with the camper shell is AWESOME.


Thanks, I'm glad people still appreciate this thread :beer: I have fun contributing to it. 

I agree that that Apache is awesome. Most of the camper attachments I've seen for old trucks are higher and extend over the cab, but this one doesn't and that makes it interesting. 

8/71









1/72 - looks like this Flickr user has posted more photos since I posted those 1981 F1 photos, and those were new uploads
2 040 Daimler-Benz-Museum 1971, Überblick by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr

7/73
4 197 Hamburg 1973; St Pauli Landungsbrücken by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1971
1971 §13 013; Tübingen Büro Karlstr 8 by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr

7/77
Norwegen 1977 005, Hinfahrt, Kiel, Warten auf Einschiffung by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
Norwegen 1977 032, Hinfahrt, Auto by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/77
Norwegen 1977 047, Hinfahrt, Polarkreis by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
Norwegen 1977 301, Rückfahrt, Trondheim by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr

1980
Schullandheim Elsass 055; Colmar Marktplatz by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1930


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Virginia City, NV - 1937









50s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/20/65 - last day of Volvo PV series production


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1968 Cadillac assembly line by Dave S, on Flickr
1969 Cadillac assembly line by Dave S, on Flickr
1971 Cadillac Calais sedan on the assembly line by Dave S, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1959 Cadillac Eldorado Broughams on the assembly line by Dave S, on Flickr
1973 Cadillac Assembly line by Dave S, on Flickr
New 1975 Cadillacs are loaded into "Stak-Pak" rail cars for delivery by Dave S, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973 Cadillac #4 million by Dave S, on Flickr

The very last 1976 Eldorado convertible
1976 Cadillac Eldorado convertible by Dave S, on Flickr

1982 Cimarron by Cadillac by Dave S, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1965 New York Worlds Fair - simulated Chrysler assembly line
IMG_6044 by Tim F, on Flickr

1966 - 10,000th car produced by the Halifax Volvo plant
Halifax Volvo Plant by Foden Alpha, on Flickr

1971 - Halifax
Halifax Volvo Plant by Foden Alpha, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2010_04072009_02020069x by Tim F, on Flickr

Squamish main street October 1967 by D70, on Flickr

1975
Remploy Transport Department Borough Mill Oldham by Paul Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1915
Camp, Yaphank (LOC) by The Library of Congress, on Flickr
Housewives' League car (LOC) by The Library of Congress, on Flickr

10/74
6 235 Rothenburg o.d.T. 1974; Burgtor und Franziskanerkirche by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Hartford, CT


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bronx, 1974


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> 1965 New York Worlds Fair - simulated Chrysler assembly line
> IMG_6044 by Tim F, on Flickr


Weird they chose to feature the Simca 1000 assembly line.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

VadGTI said:


> Weird they chose to feature the Simca 1000 assembly line.


x2. Unless it was the most modern they had at the time.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> Weird they chose to feature the Simca 1000 assembly line.





Iroczgirl said:


> x2. Unless it was the most modern they had at the time.


Did they even sell them in America?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

3b 28 1980-05 Jutta in London, Tor by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
4 33 1980-05 Jutta in London, Fleetstreet by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr
4 34 1980-05 Jutta in London, St Pauls by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Did they even sell them in America?


Yep.

Here's one in an episode of Here's Lucy:










A US-spec car:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VadGTI said:


> Yep.
> 
> Here's one in an episode of Here's Lucy:
> 
> ...


Uber rare now, I bet! US spec doesn't look all that much different either, probably because that's before all the regulations came.

Blizzard of 1978
High Street United Methodist Church 1978 by Jim Garringer, on Flickr
Police Station 14 in Brighton by City of Boston Archives, on Flickr
Car in snow bank after blizzard by City of Boston Archives, on Flickr


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


> Squamish main street October 1967 by D70, on Flickr


So this caused me to look up street view on the highways north of Vancouver BC.

See you when I get back from there...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

turbo_nine said:


> So this caused me to look up street view on the highways north of Vancouver BC.
> 
> See you when I get back from there...


Have fun!

1976_NOV_LUMBERJACKS_MOM_0003 by Megan Broat, on Flickr
197?_SHEHAN_0003 by Megan Broat, on Flickr

Blizzard of '78
1978_Blizzard_0005 by Megan Broat, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1934









South Tyrol
Kodachrome 1963 by Timothy P. Icture, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Scenic car park at the foot of Burrard Street March 1964 by D70, on Flickr
New Canadian Immigrant at Kitsilano - March 1964 by D70, on Flickr
BMW 320 Frieburg Hill climb 1980 by D70, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Wisconsin, 1950
From the Archives: Kodachrome 1950's by Don Hudson, on Flickr

Detroit, 1954
From the Archives: Kodachrome 1950's by Don Hudson, on Flickr

Ann Arbor - 1978
From the Archives: Me, the Subaru and the M2 by Don Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/71


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Sand Castle Resort Motel - Fort Lauderdale, Florida by [email protected] Jordan Smith, on Flickr
Cactus Pete's - Jackpot, Nevada by [email protected] Jordan Smith, on Flickr
Magic Carpet Motel in Anaheim, California by neville samuels, on Flickr


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I stopped following this thread becuase as awesome as it is, it's all-consuming... I can't look at anything else!

Anyway... here's one I found of my local city:









Here's what (roughly) the same place looks like now. The mill is to the far left, the smaller addition (Ford dealer) is demolished, as is the Goodyear service building, replaced by an on-ramp in the 60s. 
https://www.google.com/maps/@41.699...4!1si3e0_SME44Qx55EHyH8-Qw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> 1966 - 10,000th car produced by the Halifax Volvo plant
> Halifax Volvo Plant by Foden Alpha, on Flickr


I wonder where she is now


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Found Photo - Fashion Square by Mark Susina, on Flickr
Vintage Found Photo - Florida - October 1973 by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Found Photo - New York - 1960 by Mark Susina, on Flickr
There's more for your life at SEARS! by Mark Susina, on Flickr
Found Photo - Montgomery Ward by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/55
Vintage Found Photo = San Juan Puerto Rico by Mark Susina, on Flickr

7/64
Vintage Found Photo - Consumer's Power Company Plant by Mark Susina, on Flickr

Found Photo - Berlin 1966 by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1963 Acadian Station Wagon Invader at a car wash - March 1964 by D70, on Flickr
Vintage Found Photo - Orlando McCoy Airport by Mark Susina, on Flickr

1/75 - Tasmania
EL039_023 by Trainiac, on Flickr


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> 7/64
> Vintage Found Photo - Consumer's Power Company Plant by Mark Susina, on Flickr


That is the Big Rock Point nuclear power plant near Charlevoix, Michigan. Big Rock operated from 1962 to 1997. Big Rock was Michigan's first nuclear power plant and the nation's fifth. It also produced cobalt-60 for the medical industry from 1971 to 1982. Because of its contributions to the nuclear and medical industries, the American Nuclear Society named Big Rock Point a Nuclear Historic Landmark. All of Big Rock Point's 500-acre (200 ha), including the 130-foot (40 m) tall spherical containment structure, has been torn down. Other than eight spent fuel casks, there are no signs that the site was home to a nuclear power plant. Decommissioning costs totaled $390,000,000.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> Found Photo - Berlin 1966 by Mark Susina, on Flickr


In this picture:

Wartburg 311 Camping:










GAZ M21 Volga:










Skoda Octavia Kombi:










The blue bus on the left I think is a Jelcz:










Trabant 500 in the background:










I don't have to point out the Series 1 DS on the right.

The red truck way in the background is a Robur model, I think the Garant:










And the blue thing behind it could be a Robur LO:










The black sedans and the blue one in the parking lot I can't make out.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PlatinumGLS said:


> That is the Big Rock Point nuclear power plant near Charlevoix, Michigan. Big Rock operated from 1962 to 1997. Big Rock was Michigan's first nuclear power plant and the nation's fifth. It also produced cobalt-60 for the medical industry from 1971 to 1982. Because of its contributions to the nuclear and medical industries, the American Nuclear Society named Big Rock Point a Nuclear Historic Landmark. All of Big Rock Point's 500-acre (200 ha), including the 130-foot (40 m) tall spherical containment structure, has been torn down. Other than eight spent fuel casks, there are no signs that the site was home to a nuclear power plant. Decommissioning costs totaled $390,000,000.


Nice to know that it was in operation for a pretty long time, but it's a shame that it was shut down now that nuclear technology is starting to really pick up. I read the Wikipedia article on it...I would've left it all up and turned it into a museum dedicated to early American nuclear technology or something instead of spending all that money to get rid of it. 



Kar98 said:


> In this picture:
> 
> Wartburg 311 Camping:
> 
> ...


Oh look, a ton of marques I had no idea existed :laugh: Thanks for the IDs on those cars. I assume that it's hard to obtain a Trabant 500 in the US...but dang, that's a good looking car. I would think the Robur trucks were run into the ground and destroyed like most trucks are, though  Robur knew how to make a good looking emblem design for their marque. Upon Googling Robur, it seems to have lasted (under different names) for much longer than I thought. Apparently you could buy a 4WD bus from them...that's awesome. 

Circa 1951









Marsielles, France - 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Vegas, 1941 - 1941 Buick, 1941 Olds, 1941 Caddy









1977
165 04 by eLaReF, on Flickr
179 by eLaReF, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'77
164 01 by eLaReF, on Flickr
164 02 by eLaReF, on Flickr
165 03 by eLaReF, on Flickr
165 01 by eLaReF, on Flickr
165 02 by eLaReF, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Team Zippo
Shakespeare Escort by eLaReF, on Flickr
Claire Jones & 'Wee Tom Irvine 01 by eLaReF, on Flickr

5/81
1 20 1980-05 Jutta in London, Blick aus Hotelfenster by hofmann_joachim, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1931









Canberra, 1966


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> 179 by eLaReF, on Flickr


The current KIA grills always remind me of the Doggie Bone Ford (Hundeknochen-Ford, aka MkI Ford Escort), and I full well know that's a stretch.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kar98 said:


> The current KIA grills always remind me of the Doggie Bone Ford (Hundeknochen-Ford, aka MkI Ford Escort), and I full well know that's a stretch.


I hadn't made that connection yet, but now I'll be reminded of the mk1 Escort every time I see an Optima :thumbup::laugh:

1932









Richmond, VT - 1975


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Manila, Philippines - 50s

















Tucumcari, NM - 60s
Closer view of Pow Wow Inn - 1967 by mark_potter_2000, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Provincetown, MA - 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Kar98 said:


> In this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Skoda is a 1202. 










The black sedan behind it is a Mercedes-Benz W110 "fintail".


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Boston

















1965/now








Paola Oldsmobile by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/28/77
Audi 50 somewhere in India on the way to Nepal (1977-11-28) – N°77D11-0348 by Pal Meir, on Flickr

11/29/77
Near Nepalese border (1977-11-29) / Uttar Pradesh – N°77D11-0352 by Pal Meir, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Boston, 1970
PFO MB 020 16 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr
PFO MB 020 17 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr

Boston, 1971
01-139 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

4/3/74
1974 april. Oost Berlijn, Humboldt Universität by Jan Smook, on Flickr
1974 april. Oost Berlijn- Tatra 603 en Wartburg 353 Tourist by Jan Smook, on Flickr
1974 april. Oost Berlijn- Alte Bibliothek by Jan Smook, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Morocco, 1975
V75a 002_crCE_web by Jan Smook, on Flickr
V75a 010_crCE3_web by Jan Smook, on Flickr

Hengelo, Netherlands - 1977
1977. Heemaf Hengelo by Jan Smook, on Flickr


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


>



This is about 15 minutes from my house. They just sold out not to long ago, owners retired.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


>


it's a hotdog place now. 

https://www.google.com/maps/@45.512...4!1s1to2ryrbOB0ZlwmcdDo-OA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

And the house around the corner is still there, too. 

https://www.google.com/maps/@45.512...4!1s8wDaHI0QsXIB-tZ50oY60w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

rpmk4 said:


> This is about 15 minutes from my house. They just sold out not to long ago, owners retired.


Shame it looked like any other Chevy dealer near closing, but I'm glad they had a good run :thumbup: Far too many of these old dealerships closed years ago, and it's refreshing to know this one stayed in business until the owners retired. Imagine if they passed it down to the next generation...that would've been even more awesome. 



VDub2625 said:


> it's a hotdog place now.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@45.512...4!1s1to2ryrbOB0ZlwmcdDo-OA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> ...


Wow, I totally misjudged the size of the first building/hot dog place. Thought it was much bigger than it actually is. I wonder when the tatto building was built...maybe not too long after. The street certainly seems a lot narrower in the Google Map than in the vintage photo. Seems like that picture was taken right in the middle of the early development of that street/intersection. Thanks for looking it up! 

Fawley Flyer, Fawley Station, 23 Apr 1978 by Ian Nolan, on Flickr
Seaford Station, 1978/9 by Ian Nolan, on Flickr

2/81
PICT0154 by The Ruffells, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/21/56 - Oxford


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/15/56 - London









11/21/56 - Oxford


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/9/56 - London

















11/12/56 - London


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

10/24/56 - Paris









10/26/56 - Paris









10/27/56 - Paris


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/26/56 - Rome









10/3/56 - Budapest









10/19/56 - Vienna


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/26/56 - Rome


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Two Norwegian made bodies on American chassis.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

:sly:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicago, 1967









Uber rare


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

1985Jetta said:


> 11/29/77
> Near Nepalese border (1977-11-29) / Uttar Pradesh – N°77D11-0352 by Pal Meir, on Flickr


I like how the Audi 50 made it from Heidelberg to Nepal.

It was somebody's trip around the world!

Moar pics!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/palmeir/albums/72157632154007557


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kar98 said:


> I like how the Audi 50 made it from Heidelberg to Nepal.
> 
> It was somebody's trip around the world!
> 
> ...


Yup, I've posted some of those photos before. Quite remarkable :thumbup:

70s
LAAG-SOEREN (NL) by ed, on Flickr
LAAG-SOEREN (NL) by JS by ed, on Flickr

11/3/77 - Team Zippo
Mazda RX-2 for Vic Covey by eLaReF, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> 11/3/77 - Team Zippo
> Mazda RX-2 for Vic Covey by eLaReF, on Flickr


I think these are the same guys that spam UK kitchen fitting threads on the Home Improvement forum.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> I think these are the same guys that spam UK kitchen fitting threads on the Home Improvement forum.


I don't usually enter the Home Improvement forum, but alrighty :laugh:


















11/3/77 - Team Zippo
Mazda RX-2 for Vic Covey by eLaReF, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Making what look to be Studebaker US6s









The Big M Van-O-Rama









Caseville, MI - 1969


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Warren G. Harding's new $9000 car, 1921









Making medium/heavy duty '56 Chevy trucks, before the Viking and Spartan names


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Very rare to see anything from Checker. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Gainesville, GA - 1957

























Larry Torgersen Ford by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Jack's Fork - 1957









1957 - Buffalo River - Arkansas









5/62


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Kings River, AR









8/30/67
PICT1188 by Will Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

1985Jetta said:


>


JIMP?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Son said:


> JIMP?


I hope not?

Ei fra Ågedal har bilen. Kari Uppstad på bildet by Knut Olav Uppstad, on Flickr











5/21/79
Untitled by Roger Del Rio, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

San Francisco, 1927









6/54









1972


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

20s


















Duluth, MN - 1971


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

The parking lot in the Duluth picture is on the UMD campus and is now a building.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

bnkrpt311 said:


> The parking lot in the Duluth picture is on the UMD campus and is now a building.


UMD? 

E and L Trans Ford #3926: 59 Fords by Dick Copello, on Flickr

Posting these has gotten weird
Fe-opplasting-1-036 by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr
Me-opplasting-1-008 by Møller Arkiv, on Flickr


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

1985Jetta said:


> UMD?


University of Minnesota, Duluth. I was snooping on Google Earth and it looks like everything around the greenhouse? has changed. The campus is still 100% accessible without having to go outside in the winter. :thumbup:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Someone posted these to the burnallthemk2s Facebook group, hope you guys can see. Mk2 dealer deliveries, from the USA> I have never seen anything like this from the USA before, beyond the odd dealer photo. 









88-early 90 model years (big doors, small bumpers)









86-87 model years (brake light, small doors)









85 model year? (looks like missing third brake light)









88-early 90 (based on Jetta, don't know what that is on the end, could be early 90 with Passat)









88-early 90









85









88 (monza blue was only used on the 88 Golf GT in the USA, looks like montana green but more teal)


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

bnkrpt311 said:


> University of Minnesota, Duluth. I was snooping on Google Earth and it looks like everything around the greenhouse? has changed. The campus is still 100% accessible without having to go outside in the winter. :thumbup:


Wow, I'd actually love to experience something like that during the winter. Other colleges should take note...



VDub2625 said:


> Someone posted these to the burnallthemk2s Facebook group, hope you guys can see. Mk2 dealer deliveries, from the USA> I have never seen anything like this from the USA before, beyond the odd dealer photo.


I posted all of those except the last one quite a while ago in my OLD mk2 pictures thread. 

Ford sleeper, "Bill Stremmel Mtrs" by Dick Copello, on Flickr
1953 Ford F800 by Dick Copello, on Flickr

1957









1975


----------



## SpacedOutStar (Aug 23, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> Someone posted these to the burnallthemk2s Facebook group, hope you guys can see. Mk2 dealer deliveries, from the USA> I have never seen anything like this from the USA before, beyond the odd dealer photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an easy one, look at the mirror and rear wheel opening. It is an Audi 5000/100/200 of some vintage.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1929


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/74


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1952
175 PERY Removing Rail Huntington Dr by Metro Library and Archive, on Flickr

1954
Hollywood - Beverly Hills Line by Metro Library and Archive, on Flickr

Hartford, CT - 60s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

9/72
Quai des Grands Augustins 1972 by JiPiR, on Flickr

2/73
Tati 1973 by JiPiR, on Flickr

Cleveland, 70s


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Southeast 82nd Avenue - Portland, OR - 1936









NZ, 50s









10/1/67


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

6/10/89
24 Heures du Mans 1989 by JiPiR, on Flickr
24 Heures du Mans 1989 by JiPiR, on Flickr

7/22/91
Le Mans 1991, Jaguar XJR-12 by JiPiR, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1974
Grand Théâtre 1974 by JiPiR, on Flickr

6/10/89
24 Heures du Mans 1989 by JiPiR, on Flickr

7/22/91
24 Heures du Mans 1991 by JiPiR, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

5/78
Via Ripamonti Milan 1978 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

2/83
Palazzo Marino Milan 1983 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

3/83
Grattacielo Pirelli Milan 1983 by Alan Denney, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1/80
Piazza Duomo 1980 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

12/80
Brera 1980 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

2/83
Milan 1983 by Alan Denney, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/83
Camera del Lavoro Milan 1983 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

3/83
Stazione Centrale Milan 1983 by Alan Denney, on Flickr
Stazione Nord Milan 1983 by Alan Denney, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/78
Finsbury Park Carnival 1978 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

10/78
Stamford Hill 1978 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

3/83
Edicola - Viale Corsica 1983 by Alan Denney, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1975
Northwold Road-Fountayne Road 1975 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

1/78
Stoke Newington High Street 1978 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

6/85
Stamford Hill 1985 by Alan Denney, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/78
Northwold Road 1978 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

10/78
Northwold Road 1978 by Alan Denney, on Flickr
Fountayne Road 1978 by Alan Denney, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

2/79
Stoke Newington Common in the Binmen's strike 1979 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

12/82
Stamford Hill 1982 by Alan Denney, on Flickr
Stamford Hill 1982 by Alan Denney, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/78
St Mark's Rise 1978 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

3/83
Balls Pond Road 1983 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

5/83
Shacklewell Lane 1983 by Alan Denney, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

7/84
The Waste 1984 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

11/84
Ridley Road 1984 by Alan Denney, on Flickr
Turkish demonstration against deportations 1984 by Alan Denney, on Flickr


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> Southeast 82nd Avenue - Portland, OR - 1936


interesting....a lighted roadway warning IN the roadway for the train crossing. definitely before the MUTCD ......wouldn't be allowed today.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

11/84
Turkish demonstration against deportations 1984 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

9/85
Sandringham Road 1985 by Alan Denney, on Flickr

5/12/87
Untitled by Roger Del Rio, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

You'reDrunk said:


> interesting....a lighted roadway warning IN the roadway for the train crossing. definitely before the MUTCD ......wouldn't be allowed today.


Because today is broken 

1934


















8/82
Ondo State House of Assembly - Akure 1982 by Alan Denney, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1956


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Carnival in a dealership lot? Why not?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

New 1959 Plymouths









New 1960 Mopars









uh


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Open car carriers. Imagine all the rail dust!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

spockcat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Open car carriers. Imagine all the rail dust!


umpkin:

4/6/57
Paris 1957 - 2 by dianp, on Flickr

1962 - Portland, OR









69


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Utica, NY









Circa 1962









Bronx, 70s - (Entire 70s Bronx Photo Group of 86, from the Library of Congress


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1954 - Meadville, PA - Wyatt Chevrolet - building still stands today


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Circa 1956


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Something a little different.










Seattle:



> Battery Street Tunnel carbon monoxide test, Seattle, 1954


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh ow...now I wonder how many doubles or triples have been posted in this thread. :laugh:

Show me something new from Seattle!!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Iroczgirl said:


> Oh ow...now I wonder how many doubles or triples have been posted in this thread. :laugh:
> 
> Show me something new from Seattle!!


heh... well, I pretty much quit following this thread because 1985 jetta overwhelmed with so many posts I couldn't keep up with. over 12,000 posts and you expect us to actually know what has been posted from Seattle?

come on... 



I suppose you'll tell me you've seen this one as well and what page number it was on. Ga ha ha ha


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Hah... !

I refuse to post anything "new from Seattle" in a Vintage photos thread.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

mitcompressor said:


> heh... well, I pretty much quit following this thread because 1985 jetta overwhelmed with so many posts I couldn't keep up with.


Same here... and anytime I post, he says "I posted this already". I stopped following this thread a few years ago and will probably do so again. Just overwhelmed, no organization or group posting, every picture is a new post. Google could show me the same kinds of results quicker...

I don't mean to put down the thread or your efforts, I do want to see it all, it's just a lot.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Funny...Speaking of Seattle.

Here is a '36 Indian used as a line striping machine in that area.


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

Vintage Jeff Gordon


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

We did things a little differently out here in Missouri


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Rory Calhoun said:


> We did things a little differently out here in Missouri


Heh... that's crazy wild.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

lol... I wonder if it's so long specifically so it can't paint any particularly sharp curves because of the large turning radius... basically it can turn and paint lines as sharp as a bus.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> lol... I wonder if it's so long specifically so it can't paint any particularly sharp curves because of the large turning radius... basically it can turn and paint lines as sharp as a bus.


Curves... uhhhh.... well, perhaps not. Definitely looks strange but....


> A striping vehicle from the 1930s. The extended front functioned like a long scope, helping the driver stay true so he could place paint accurately.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

lol, I didn't express myself well, that's kind of what I meant, so he can keep the line and not wander side to side trying to keep lined up. Less turning radius means more accuracy.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Indiana's version


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

the mirror on the front. I think I'd want long range glasses for this rig


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Chicago Fire Pretty funny that the photographer caught a car moving along with a couch tied to the roof!


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow... New York

1920


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

That's a helluva way to make a living


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Sure hope the insurance was paid up on that one.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Steam powered. I guess they would have to have a constant fire going so they could be ready to roll.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Steam powered. I guess they would have to have a constant fire going so they could be ready to roll.


What a fantastic beast that thing is.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

I've always been fascinated with bridges


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

The Motor Fire Engine 1913

New York

Huge...


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Hand cranks everywhere


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

Impala :heart:


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Some historical pictures from Norway:


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Galrot said:


>


What's the story behind this? Out of all the places for that car to end up...


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> What's the story behind this? Out of all the places for that car to end up...


It was done in order to take these publicity shots:




























Here are more pictures:


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

Now that's a set of chains!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Barefoot_ said:


> I've always been fascinated with bridges


that is awesome


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Galrot said:


> It was done in order to take these publicity shots:


Ah the days before photoshop.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

Wilshire Blvd - March 1928


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)




----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MK2*GTI*GUY said:


> Wilshire Blvd - March 1928


The only thing in that photo that still exists (aside from the mountains and roads) is that church and what appears to be the edge of the Gaylord Apartments. The hat shaped building is the original Brown Derby.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ A vintage "dash cam" video from Wilshire Blvd:


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Dombås, Norway in 1958.


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

Galrot said:


> Dombås, Norway in 1958.


---------^^ :laugh:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

spockcat said:


> The only thing in that photo that still exists (aside from the mountains and roads) is that church and what appears to be the edge of the Gaylord Apartments. The hat shaped building is the original Brown Derby.


Incorrect . The Brown Derby is still there, just raised and perched atop a shopping center. 

See if you can spot it :


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Two pictures from Norway:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

1979


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Ikarus bus in SF?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Son said:


> Ikarus bus in SF?


Export attempt :thumbup:










Another Bus in the White House 1994


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Some more historical pictures from Norway:


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## glsturbo (Aug 2, 2005)

Galrot said:


>


very cool - what is the little wind-deflector on the hood in the second picture used for?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

TaaT said:


> Export attempt :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Another Bus in the White House 1994


this photo looks older than it really should be lol


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

A few more historic shots from Norway:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

P Q said:


> this photo looks older than it really should be lol


Brand new bus and modern suits :laugh:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

The black and white is throwing for a loop lol


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Some more from Norway:


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

A few pictures of some cars:


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Some more from Norway:


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

1935 Diamond T Doodlebug 2 by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


1935 Diamond T Doodlebug refueling a DC-3 by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


1935 Diamond T Doodlebug in San Antonio by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Shots of Alaska Way Viaduct, Seattle


----------



## Phillip123 (Jan 17, 2016)

Love this thread!!!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

The local public transportation company in my home town started in 1931.








The destination of that line was this.








Edit: Oops, that building burned down three years earlier.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

OMG I found Lumber Jetta's ancestor!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Winner of the first Grand Prix in France Le Mans 27 June 1906


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

1938 Dodge bus with a rear-mounted engine made by Brumunddal Mekaniske Verksted.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

If someone can get through that door they deserve what ever is on the other side lol


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

My home town circa 1923. (Portsmouth NH )


----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)

Found this photo online; it's actually a second cousin of my dad. The photo appears to be from the late 1940s or early 1950s.











Alden, Kansas (about a half hour from where I currently live), photo taken in 1908.











This photo is from my hometown. The cars in the background suggest it was taken in the mid-1960s or later. Based on the construction in the foreground, I think this was taken when the highway through town was rebuilt and re-routed. That occurred sometime in the mid-1960s, I believe. No later than 1968 or 69, anyway.











Mason's Texaco, Weir, Kansas. Undated.












Sinclair Station, 2nd and Main Streets, Newton, Kansas. August 1968











Super Extra Dry Gas for only 8.5 cents!!!! (Unknown location, undated photo)












Sinclair Station on Route 66 (Location unknown, undated photo)


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Son said:


> Ikarus bus in SF?


Way late, but apparently this was a thing.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crown-Ikarus_286


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

TaaT said:


>





P Q said:


> If someone can get through that door they deserve what ever is on the other side lol


pretty sure that's Crystal Palace or something very similar


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

.LSinLV. said:


> pretty sure that's Crystal Palace or something very similar


https://www.flickr.com/photos/llnl/5795116114


----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)

Actor Michael Landon (1936-1991) in his Jaguar XK140; mid 1950s.











James Stewart (1908-1997) leaning against a '36 Plymouth. April 1, 1936










Steve McQueen driving his Jaguar XK SS, June 1963










Clark Gable (1901-1960) and unidentified car, April 24 1933










Gary Cooper (1901 -1961) in his 1949 Mercury Sedan










Zsa Zsa Gabor poses on May 12, 1958 in front of her Mercedes Benz SL.










Alan Ladd (1913 - 1964) poses next to his V16 Cadillac, circa 1935.










Clark Gable (1901 - 1961) sits in his 1955 Ford Thunderbird in the late 1950s










Joan Crawford (1904 - 1977) in her '34 Ford Convertible










Peter Sellers (1925 - 1980) with his Ferrari 275 GTB, circa 1965










Tony Curtis (1925 - 2010) with his Rolls Royce in 1961










Richard Burton (1925 - 1984) stands next to a Cadillac










Jean Harlow (1911 - 1937) with her La Salle, June 15, 1932










Clint Eastwood in his Jaguar XK150, 1965


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Big fan of the late 70s early 80s The Incredible Hulk series. I've not seen any of the newer versions, just have no desire to watch those. 

Lou Ferrigno with his early 70s Beetle.










Lou with his 2014 Beetle GSR.











As the Hulk.










Lou is a reserve sheriff of LA County and San Luis Obispo County.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

ixamnis said:


> Clark Gable (1901-1960) and unidentified car, April 24 1933


I'm almost certain that's a Duesenberg. _It's a Doosie!_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

theprf said:


> I'm almost certain that's a Duesenberg. _It's a Doosie!_


Any junk in the trunk?

Trunk monkey?


----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)

theprf said:


> I'm almost certain that's a Duesenberg. _It's a Doosie!_


That was my suspicion, as well. But I wasn't going to commit to it, and I haven't had time to do some image searches to verify it.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Ah this thread takes me back to the days when we thought 1985Jetta was a bored retired gentleman.


----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

theprf said:


> I'm almost certain that's a Duesenberg. _It's a Doosie!_


While Gable had a Duesenberg, that's his 1932 Packard Twin Six (12 cylinder) Model 905 Coupe Roadster with coachwork by Dietrich.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

ixamnis said:


> Clark Gable (1901-1960) and unidentified car, April 24 1933


 It is a Packard Twelve


----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)

France, 1928


----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)

Simone d'Aillencourt with her MGA, photo by Georges Dambier, Paris, ELLE, 1957

Simone d'Aillencourt was a French model from the vintage fashion magazines during the 1950s. At the time she was considered to be a "supermodel" (before that term existed) and a full blown international cover girl, having graced the covers of Vogue, ELLE and a number of other lesser known fashion and women's magazines. Her beauty isn't quite as apparent in the above photo (which I selected for this thread because of the inclusion of the car) as it is in the following photo....


----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)

1947 MG TC (Photo is undated, so it may, in fact, not be "vintage" at all)


----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)

*Construction of the Empire State Building.....*











A steel worker hangs stories above the streets of Manhattan while holding onto the end of a crane hook at the construction site of the Empire State Building on Sept. 29, 1930.











The Empire State Building under construction.
























Once completed, the Empire State Building rose to 103 stories.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

ixamnis said:


> *Construction of the Empire State Building.....*
> 
> 
> A steel worker hangs stories above the streets of Manhattan while holding onto the end of a crane hook at the construction site of the Empire State Building on Sept. 29, 1930.


LAWD!!!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

My G'Pa!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

That's one boss-looking bookmobile.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

andlf said:


> LAWD!!!


My words exactly


----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)

Chicago, 1955


----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Collector57 (Mar 31, 2015)

*sorry, but....*



theprf said:


> I'm almost certain that's a Duesenberg. _It's a Doosie!_


Sorry but it's actually a Packard.

Cheers

Stefano


----------



## Collector57 (Mar 31, 2015)

glsturbo said:


> very cool - what is the little wind-deflector on the hood in the second picture used for?


It was a bug deflector....the aerodynamic turbulence created by this deflector 'moved' the bugs so they wouldn't splatter the main windscreen impairing the driver's visibility in the long road races. You find them on many Italian road racers of the Fifties.

Cheers

Stefano


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Posting my all time favorite car here as this article was in today's Autoweek. 









Vintage pictures of car dealerships are always interesting -- especially when the cars have since climbed in value. 


> *Look back at this incredibly cool Porsche dealer's inventory
> Just one shot shows three Porsche 904s and a lot full of 356s*
> 
> It's always cool to see pictures of dealerships from yesteryear, with cars that are now collector's items waiting patiently in the elements for someone to sign on the dotted line. It's even more interesting when the cars in the picture were rare for the day and are now trading for more than a million dollars.
> ...


Photo from this article:
*
The 904 Porsche Carrera GTS – Butzi’s Signature Car*



> “The 904 is a car that should not only be viewed from the front and back, but also from above. It is this line, beginning at the headlights, which tops the doors and continues over and through the back . . . It is so important to create such products with all perspectives in mind.” – Ferinand Alexander Porsche III –
> 
> The 904 Carrera GTS has been called Butzi Porsche’s “signature” car, this in deference to the model for which he is best remembered, the 911. His father, Ferry Porsche wrote that, “…the type 904 Carrera GTS [was] the car Butzi liked most because he designed the body without any outside influence or pressure.” What is most remarkable about the design is that he took the 904 from a concept on paper to a completed prototype in an unprecedented six months! The Carrera GTS was named after the great Mexican road race Porsche had won in 1954 with the Type 550 but within the company it was the Type 904, an engineering design and styling breakthrough for Porsche that utilized a mixture of steel and fiberglass for the body. As unique as that combination might have been for the early 1960s, the 904’s styling and design intent were even more so.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

And those crazy Germans


----------



## Collector57 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Porschestrasse 42*

'Dealer inventory'? Small wonder there are so many brand-new Porsches there! This picture was taken inside the delivery yard of the old Porsche works in Zuffenhausen, Porschestrasse 42, probably around 1963....and the 904 being dropped from the crane nose-first is a very early example of 'crash test'. (We don't know the official results of this crash test). And about buying them all, please remember that Porsches were very expensive when new, exactly like today.

All the best

Collector


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

From Norway: 

A taxi.









Some cars lined up outside the royal castle..









New cars lined up outside of Harald A Møller.









A picture from Fornebu aiport in 1958.









And a picture taken in Horten.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm assuming those are SoCal dealerships?
I've never seen anywhere stateside selling imported Fords... that's pretty neat.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Asheville, NC


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I was in that square this summer! Thanks, that's awesome to see.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

A picture of my house/building circa 1950's










Earlier than that:




























And recent, for reference.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Are you a child of the '80s? Do you like 3rd gen F-bodies?

A load of '87 IROCs loaded up ready to go...note the front air dams are not on the cars as they had to be dealer installed, otherwise they couldn't get on the truck:










Now defunct Norwood, OH assembly line:



















I think this was the last Camaro to roll off the Norwood line, which was given to an employee in a raffle:










Randoms:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

My vintage automotive related photos with car IDs from this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8379458-1940-s-1950-s-ID-these-cars


1) 1938 Chevrolet Master Convertible Coupe









2) 1938 Studebaker President 









3) 1946 Chevrolet Stylemaster









4) 1946 Buick Super sedan









5) 1952 Buick Special DeLuxe









6) 1941 Hudson Business Coupe


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

My grandfather took this picture sometime in late 1952 or early 1953 during the Korean War. 

















"_This road has some terrific curves in it, that's why they call it Marilyn Monroe Pass._"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://index.hu/fortepan/2016/12/17/amerika_ahol_igazan_tortennek_a_dolgok/


----------



## scramboleer (Mar 2, 2017)

Barefoot_ said:


>



Love that old Willys Wagon. Looks like a Station Sedan version. Thanks for posting.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

TaaT said:


> ]


These make me want to play Fallout 4...I'm gonna go play Fallout 4 now.


----------



## scramboleer (Mar 2, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> I was recently emailed some old family pictures from Nantucket and this one was included. This was taken on Great Point, Nantucket circa 1950. My great grandmother's Jeep is parked in the middle of the shot. It's hard to see, but she had a Nantucket whale with her initials painted on the door.



Awesome picture. Do you have any more of the Willys Wagon?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Pablo Picasso in a 300SL


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

The race track in my hometown in the '70s.

















And in the '60s.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

More from my home town's track. From '77. This was driven by Pauli Toivonen, the father of Henri Toivonen, who died in a gr. B Lancia S4 in Corsica in 1986.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mechanics checking cars at the Grand Prix race - Sebring, Florida by Florida Memory, on Flickr


Getting cars ready for the Grand Prix, Sebring, Florida by Florida Memory, on Flickr


Driver and car at the Grand Prix race - Sebring, Florida by Florida Memory, on Flickr


Spectator at the Grand Prix race - Sebring, Florida by Florida Memory, on Flickr


Le Mans start - Sebring 1963 by Louis Galanos, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Racing at Daytona Beach, Florida by Florida Memory, on Flickr


Stock car racing at Daytona Beach, Florida by Florida Memory, on Flickr


Drivers narrowly avoiding a stalled race car: Daytona Beach, Florida by Florida Memory, on Flickr


Stock car racing at Daytona Beach, Florida by Florida Memory, on Flickr


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Zayre was out, but Ford was in.


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

get this thread going again, anyone have vintage car photos?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Edit: Can't hotlink this one: http://www.lezebre.eu/car/bmw 28 30...ULlK_jL3bDNk_hZT2649TsMQrkCvNfH9ZAMEMHNrprZaA



















All three of the same car.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Tatoi airport, Greece









Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Incredible History of VIR, story and full racing album since the beginning construction in 1957 :beer:

http://www.virhistory.com/vir.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Capital Motors in Fredericton, New Brunswick in 1978


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

1966


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

I :heart: this thread


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I saw this the other night on the Donna Reed Show. I lived right on the corner there at 18th/Broadway a few years back.


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

Gee... what would the bot be trying to say? At least it gave this thread a bump. Always a pleasure to take a look at the past through this pinhole.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Zembla said:


> Gee... what would the bot be trying to say? At least it gave this thread a bump. .


He's calling more bots to the site.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Zembla said:


> Gee... what would the bot be trying to say? At least it gave this thread a bump. Always a pleasure to take a look at the past through this pinhole.


Yes, I like to look at the historical photos. Too bad it was a bot that revived the thread. 

:beer:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Cars parked at Clifford's Tower in York England circa 1985.

Cool version with interactive scrollover identification map,
here:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2163299644/

:

Same photographer took another pic of same location 23 years later in 2008:


----------



## AntMindel (Apr 7, 2020)

Loved the 1985 picture ,so many European Fords...Escorts,Cortinas,Sierras,and Granada’s .


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Just stumbled across this pic and thought it was AWESOME!

Apologies if ROZAP,
thread is massive.










And also,
stumbled across this pic:










Does anyone know the origin of the VW photograph?

Seems happenstance natural, almost too much so, perhaps staged by a photographer?

Or is it indeed organic?

Doubt that it's by VW themselves but I suppose it could be.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

`doublepost,
so Sunset Strip:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm so glad this thread got bumped.


----------



## ibdqwik1 (Feb 15, 2021)

BRealistic said:


> I really like all the pre-computer sign lettering.
> Now, everything seems rather cold because it is perfect.
> 
> ^
> ...


I was digging that brown cougar xr7


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## puckstopshere (Jun 24, 2021)

audifans said:


> No disrespect to your Aunt, but I graduated in '66 and back in the sixties there was plenty going on in cars. That was about all we had when it came to playing with the opposite sex. If she really leveled with you, you might even blush!
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully none of our antics ever resulted in the use of this below


I graduated in 1965. When I was 15 and 16, I did not have a drivers license. That never stopped me. Used to take the young ladies to my father's car - parked out back in the garage. Maybe this explains my love of cars.


----------



## puckstopshere (Jun 24, 2021)

barry2952 said:


> Looks like a '60 Ford.
> 
> That's a good question as the Edsel was built at the old Continental Mark II plant in Allen Park, MI. After it stopped making Edsels it became the Pilot Plant, which made test runs of the assembly lines used in the plants. If you look at the plant in the background it's not Wixom , which started off building Lincolns and T-birds and it's not the Pilot plant, so I wonder if Edsels were built someplace in addition to Allen Park.



1958 Edsel U.S. Manufacturing Plants (with dataplate code):


J - *Los Angeles, CA* (Citations and Corsairs)
L.A. had a late start, in early August 1957. This plant made the fewest Edsels. Approximately 223 2-door and 450 4-door Citations built. The last Los Angeles Edsel was produced on November 21, 1957.


S - *Somerville, MA* (Citations and Corsairs)
Somerville was the first Edsel plant to close, ending production in mid-October 1957. Approximately 1,601 2-door, 3,227 4-door and 644 convertible Citations were built in what is now the "Mall at Assembly Square".


W - *Wayne, MI* (Citations and Corsairs)
Wayne also had a late start, in late July 1957. Approximately 712 2-door, 1,435 4-door and 286 convertible Citations built.


E - *Mahwah, NJ* (6,200 Rangers, Pacers and wagons)
Seven pilot cars were produced in May 1957. Surviving Mahwah Edsels are quite rare, mainly because they were sold on the eastern seaboard and were victims of salt and harsh winters.


R - *San Jose, CA *(5,500 Rangers, Pacers and wagons)
Five to seven pilot cars were produced on June 28, 1957. The former San Jose Ford Plant is now the "Great Mall of the Bay Area"


U - *Louisville, KY* (33,000 Rangers, Pacers and wagons)
Louisville was still producing 1958 Edsels as late as August 29, 1958!


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Lancia Stratos HF Zero driven on public roads circa 1971 --- seems like everyone who saw it was in jawdrop awe.










Grainy pic,
bur shows well the unorthodox dimensions.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PAXTON MENDELSSOHN PRESENTS AMBULANCE TO DETROIT, MICH. - Fire Engineering: Firefighter Training and Fire Service News, Rescue


THE Detroit Fire Department was recently presented with an ambulance costing $20,000, the gift of Paxton Mendelssohn in memory of his mother Lydia Mendelssohn and it replaces another Mendelssohn memorial ambulance, which was given to the Detroit Fire Department in June, 1927, but which is now...




www.fireengineering.com


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


sweet mood


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)




----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)




----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Those restored photos are awesome. Here's a colorized one:


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow those cleaned up versions look like you took them today....are you a time traveler?


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Those shots were taken June 1975.

Sort of fell in a rabbithole the other day and got lost in the photographic world of Stephen Shore,
really fascinating approach he took and in a way _he_ was indeed a time traveler.






.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Car Problems said:


> Wow those cleaned up versions look like you took them today....are you a time traveler?


It's amazing what you can do when you have access to an original quality film image. The cameras of the past were much clearer in finer detail. They are, after all, molecular in their DPI


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

stiggy-pug said:


>


Cars can't be greener that that!


----------



## Tom Seely (Dec 9, 2021)

MRVW00 said:


> WOW!
> Thanks for the info Larry! 👍
> 
> Did the dealer sell out or go out of business? I hear that a lot of dealers didn't make it to the mid-80's...THEWS for example...
> ...


Do you remember where it was located in Highland or what is there now?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)




----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

I forgot all about this thread! Nice bump! That pic was at 501 N. La Brea (strangely, right near the Standard/Texaco pic you posted 5 months ago), and now looks like this. The car lot is a convalescent/rehab facility.






501 N La Brea Ave · 501 N La Brea Ave, Los Angeles, CA 90036


501 N La Brea Ave, Los Angeles, CA 90036




www.google.com


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Free host on the last post. Stiggy, this is the kind of contrast I dream in. Amazing to see the colors after getting the resto treatment.

They’re not quite correct but that’s what makes them 1960’s special.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Wow, there's a house down the street from me that's nearly identical style as that building. Hopefully this pic works:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Just came across this pair of pics, so very precisely lined up in a nice row.

Sacramento --- that dealer is still around too.

Pretty interesting.

*...in 1955, Hubacher eventually went into business on his own which left Lasher and Niello Sr. to partner together to establish their own dealership in downtown Sacramento, at 1323 J Street. It started with a single make, a new German import poised to become an overnight success and legendary fixture in the American automotive landscape: Volkswagen.

Years later, in 1963, the opportunity arose for Lasher and Niello Sr. to establish their own, separate, Volkswagen dealerships, they parted amicably and The Niello Company continued to grow. As a successor to Lasher-Niello Volkswagen, The Niello Company established Niello Volkswagen and added the Porsche franchise in 1956. 

To meet demands of the growing Sacramento market, Niello Volkswagen moved to a new location on Arden Way in 1969 and has been there ever since. The Niello Porsche franchise spun off and joined Audi, a relatively unknown brand at the time, thereby forming Niello Porsche Audi. To date, Niello is both the second oldest Audi dealership and the longest owned Porsche dealership in the country.








*


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice shots, it's cool to hear the history behind them too.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

dviking mk2 said:


> Nice shots, it's cool to hear the history behind them too.


+1


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I wonder what that lot of 911s would be worth today...


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Man drifting northwest at approximately 68 mph on U.S. Route 101 somewhere near Camarillo, California, one evening in 1989

:









Man Traveling southbound at 67 mph on U.S. Route 101 near Montecito, California, at 6:31 p.m. on or around Sunday, August 1994

:

Andrew Bush has an incredible series of photos that are really fascinating.

Here's 66 of them:


index



This book has more:


















An interesting interview:









A Conversation with Andrew Bush: On the Road


"Drive, look, and photograph. That was the beauty of it—it didn’t matter where I went."




americansuburbx.com





.









Man heading northwest on Pacific Coast Highway, in Malibu, California 2011


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

_Midnight Rider, Steve Mcqueen_
2016 by Axel Crieger

Cool story:









Retracing Steve McQueen's Los Angeles in his Jaguar XKSS


Retracing Steve McQueen's Los Angeles in his Jaguar XKSS




www.autoweek.com













_Steve McQueen driving his Jaguar XK-SS on Sunset Strip_, 
1963 by John Dominis


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Because of Schwarzenegger crash, was looking at Sunset stuff, 
these are cool too:









_A&W Sunset_,
1974 by Jane O'Neal

Neat article where I found the photo:








Both Sides of Sunset: Photographing Los Angeles


City of sprawl, city of neighborhoods. City of wealth and poverty, celebrity and anonymity. Los Angeles requires us to peer beneath the surface.




placesjournal.org





:

George Porcari has some really cool work too.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

The aspect of awesomeness has differing degrees and sometimes an unexpected avenue may provoke, like a simple supermarket parking lot.

Morning coffee wakeup time,
just spent a few good minutes browsing the archive of Sainsbury and it's neat to see, they maintain a huge selection of photos.






Sainsbury Archive


Explore the history of Sainsbury’s through an amazing array of historical photographs, innovative designs and insightful stories.




www.sainsburyarchive.org.uk





search for:
"car park"

For me it doesn't have the emotional impact of intense nostalgia that'd I'd get from a similar pic that was shot in the US, but it's still very interesting to look at.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

stiggy-pug said:


> Andrew Bush has an incredible series of photos that are really fascinating.
> 
> Here's 66 of them:
> 
> ...


So many of these are excellent. Strange to think that these people have no idea these photos of a random moment in their lives decades ago exist online.

I really like these, there's something almost movie-esque about them.



















Wonder what ended up happening to this Citroen...


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

VadGTI said:


> So many of these are excellent. Strange to think that these people have no idea these photos of a random moment in their lives decades ago exist online.
> 
> I really like these, there's something almost movie-esque about them.
> 
> ...











_Billboard location: Fairfax North of 5th, West Side, Facing South - Hollywood, Los Angeles, CA_

Existing online, or in a book, or what about on a billboard?

Another artist, Mona Kuhn, used one of his photographs for the billboard posted above, did the family pictured ever see it?

Would be quite surreal if they drove by and saw it!

An interview with that artist:








Interview with Mona Kuhn — Musée Magazine


Image shown on billboard above: © Mona Kuhn, Billboard location: Highland South of Waring, East Side, Facing North - Los Angeles, CA KELLY KORZUN: How did you come up with the idea of taking unused billboards and turning them into public art? MONA KUHN: It was Adam Santelli, TBC's Director,




museemagazine.com





:









_Man driving southwest at approximately 72 mph on Interstate 40 in Arizona on an afternoon of the July 4th weekend on 1989 (possibly with an air conditioner malfunction)_

The looks on the drivers faces are interesting too,
like WTF is this guy doing? LOL









_Man (possibly someone in character) traveling northwest at 60 mph on U.S. Route 101 in the vicinity of Hollywood on a late Sunday afternoon in March 1991_

Interview with him on the same site as linked above:








Andrew Bush: Eyes on the Road — Musée Magazine


Image Above: Andrew Bush (Portrait by Rob Becker) LANA J. LEE: You started taking the photographs that became Vector Portraits in 1989. When you started this series, what ideas were you concerned with and where did you imagine that this series would lead you? ANDREW BUSH: Initially, I




museemagazine.com





Short snippet of another interview:


















_Woman gliding southeast at 64 mph on U.S. Route 101 near Santa Barbara at 4:39 p.m. sometime in March, 1990_

The woman above seems to be saying "_unnngh, what a creep!"_
haha


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

stiggy-pug said:


> _Billboard location: Fairfax North of 5th, West Side, Facing South - Hollywood, Los Angeles, CA_
> 
> Existing online, or in a book, or what about on a billboard?
> 
> ...


Love these. Is this Hunter S. Thompson?








MAN DRIFTING NORTHWEST AT APPROXIMATELY 68 MPH ON U.S. ROUTE 101 SOMEWHERE NEAR CAMARILLO, CALIFORNIA, ONE EVENING IN 1989


----------



## littleSTINKER (12 mo ago)




----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

VadGTI said:


> So many of these are excellent. Strange to think that these people have no idea these photos of a random moment in their lives decades ago exist online.
> 
> I really like these, there's something almost movie-esque about them.
> 
> ...


This thread is great overall but I love this set as well.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Just saw this on FB this morning.

A colorized version,
with caption:

"Babe Ruth set a record by hitting three home runs in game 4 of the 1926 World Series against the St. Louis Cardinals at Sportsman's Park.

The Second home run Ruth hit that day, Oct. 6, 1926, was hit over the right field Pavilion, out of Sportsman's Park and onto the street. The ball took one bounce and broke the showroom window of the Wells Motor Company, bounded off a Chevrolet Coup, and back onto the street. The ball kept on rolling before a boy snatched it up, and took off running with it. "


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Sanucci Volkswagen
6930 Reseda Boulevard,
Reseda CA

Love coming across a crisp vintage snapshot.

Unknown date.

Zoom in to identify...










...appears to be an Iso Rivolta.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

If its a repost, my bad 🤣


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

stiggy-pug said:


> View attachment 194424
> 
> 
> Sanucci Volkswagen
> ...


I'm relatively sure that 6930 is the wrong address. The intersection immediately looked familiar to me, but the address took me a block south. It's actually exactly where I thought it was, and the address is (now at least) 6955.



















Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Per this thing, it was 6957.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> View attachment 194524
> 
> 
> If its a repost, my bad 🤣


Same dude, same car, different cop and different woman. In the original (which was a cover of Hot VWs) his wife was stuck in traffic and couldn't get to the photo shoot, so they used a stand-in. In the new one his wife took the shot.

Back then there was a headlight height law in California and it was raised in order for the VW to be able to be sold there. The upshot is that if you lowered your car at all it was under the limit, and there was at least some police harassment about it, hence the photo.

New cop needs some '70s sideburns. 

Around here the headlights would never have been a problem, but the lack of bumpers might (I don't think T bars were ever legal here), whether then or now.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)




----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

iamnotemo said:


> View attachment 194968


Dammm, can't tell at this range if that's an Astra or a Vega: can't see if the grill slats are horizontal or vertaical. Old age making itself felt again I guess,...


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

“The modern Mobil station drew cruisers,” Rick says. “The attendants were mostly lovely young women wearing shorts, no doubt personally selected by the station’s owner.” The circular discs, reminiscent of flying saucers, provided lighting.

:
:









RICK McCLOSKEY - VAN NUYS BLVD 1972 (1st ed.)


Last copies of the 1st edition available here. VAN NUYS BOULEVARD 1972 AMERICAN CAR CULTURE AT ITS VIBRANT BEST Wednesday night was «Cruise Night» in the San Fernando Valley, a suburb of Los Angeles. The stretch on Van Nuys Boulevard between Ventura Boulevard on the southern end, and well past...




sturmanddrang.net





.
.


























Rick came back to the Boulevard in the early ’70s, but this time returning to his role as a spectator—albeit one with a camera. As a hobby, he had developed skills as a photographer. He would go out on Wednesdays, known as “cruisin’ night,” with his old-fashioned 35mm camera. He shot candid images with ASA 400 black-and-white film, getting particularly immersed over a 12-week period in 1972. “I had a hunch I could do that as well or better than most, using the axiom ‘shoot what you know.’”

Rick used a wide-angle lens for most of the photos. “This gives a depth of field at slower speeds, bringing more things into focus.” It also expands the stage, making things look larger and more spacious than they were. “When you see the places that still remain, it’s surprising how constricted they appear,” Rick adds.

.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

The Mobil station is here:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





The Hughes market is now a Ralphs. Ralphs merged with Hughes in 1998.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

stiggy-pug said:


> Man (possibly someone in character) traveling northwest at 60 mph on U.S. Route 101 in the vicinity of Hollywood on a late Sunday afternoon in March 1991


Most likely an intelligence officer employed on her Majesty's secret service.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Never been a big drag fan,
but these photos are awesome.









Never Before Seen Photos of the Lucas Oil NHRA Winternationals: 1962-1970


The NHRA National Dragster photo archive is one of the preeminent collections of motorsport and hot rod photos in the world. Born from the vision of Wally Parks, it’s been curated by the NHRA’s in-house Photo Department and used to create every single issue of National Dragster for the last 60...




www.nhra.com





.










:

:











:

:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Some shots by Garry Winogrand.










:










:










:










:


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

above.

Gary Winogrand (pioneer of Street Photography) "Women are Beautiful"


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Every now and then I'll browse ebay looking at odd vintage found photos,
this shot is pretty spectacular:










:

Also love this one,
from France:










:

Kaye Don's Bugatti Type 54:










:

Dale's Bitchin' Camaro:










:

An abstract composition that is pretty cool,
labelled on backside "trick shot"


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

1960 soap box derby, held on Bedford Avenue










Sept. 1, 1960 - Question time - Motorists on the Lynchburg Expressway were stopped today and questioned on where they came from and where they were going. The questions were asked by a State Highway Department traffic survey team, seeking answers on turning movements and origin and destination of traffic. Information is needed to plan new ramps for the proposed extension of the Expressway










A man holds his thumb out to hitchhike on Main Street on Dec. 9, 1960. The Paramount Theater’s marquee reads “Actually filmed in the African jungle in color. Gordon Scott as Tarzan The Magnificent.”










May 22, 1961 - Racy Library Display - Lynchburg College student Bernie Freeman, a junior from Newport News, expressed his surprise, along with many others, at finding a sports car in the Knight Memorial Library this morning. Pranksters put the Triumph TR-2 in the building last night.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

iamnotemo said:


> View attachment 214136
> 
> 1960 soap box derby, held on Bedford Avenue
> 
> ...


nice to see this


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## mrspeedmaster (Sep 23, 2019)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Most likely an intelligence officer employed on her Majesty's secret service.


No, he is an actor from the 60s. I can't place his name but I remember watching him on various 60 & 70s sitcoms.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mrspeedmaster said:


> No, he is an actor from the 60s. I can't place his name but I remember watching him on various 60 & 70s sitcoms.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Spent the morning browsing through an amazing archive of vintage color shots scanned and shared by

*Kodachrome Forever*

Chockful of old cars and gas stations, very fun & interesting to look through.

A few of my faves:

Mayfield Road in Cleveland Heights, Ohio (1946)










:

NYC, Manhattan 53rd Street And 7th Avenue (1957)










:

San Francisco (1959)










:

San Francisco, Chinatown (1973) ((Mazda RX3))










:

President Truman's 1949 Lincoln Cosmopolitan Convertible - Secret Service Car (March 9, 1952)










:

President Eisenhower, Campaign Swing Through His Hometown - Abilene, (1953)










:

President John F. Kennedy, San Diego, CA (1963)










:

Manitou Springs, Colorado (1963)










:

Chicago (1962)










:

Fred A. Carleson Pontiac Cadillac Dealership Salt Lake City, UT (1953) ((red convertible is a 1952 Woodill Wildfire))










:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

:

Pineville, Kentucky (1949)










:

NYC, (1954)










:

Kaufmann Chevy dealer, Mt. Vernon, NY (1953)










:

New Hampshire, rural highway (1949)










:

Anaheim, California (1956)










:

Massachusetts Turnpike (1973)










:

unknown location, undated










:

Manhattan's West Side, NYC (1964)










:

Milford, Connecticut (1968) snowstorm ((1967 Chevy Nova))









:

Miami Beach, Florida (1967) ((Renault Dauphine))


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

:

Oldsmobile Accident Display (1952)










:

Portland, Oregon (1959)((another Dauphine just peeking in lower left corner))










:

Sherman Oaks, California (September 30, 1955)










:

Belle Glade, Florida (1940) ((colorized but too damn cool not to include!))


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

stiggy-pug said:


> _Man (possibly someone in character) traveling northwest at 60 mph on U.S. Route 101 in the vicinity of Hollywood on a late Sunday afternoon in March 1991_





LT1M21Stingray said:


> Most likely an intelligence officer employed on her Majesty's secret service.





mrspeedmaster said:


> No, he is an actor from the 60s. I can't place his name but I remember watching him on various 60 & 70s sitcoms.





LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 218322


It might just be an _Oscar_ out looking for some _Gold_, _man_!


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

andlf said:


> It might just be an _Oscar_ out looking for some _Gold_, _man_!












Awesome!

I watched that show growing up and dude looked familiar but couldn't quite put my finger on where I may have known him from.

That pic also depicts one of his trademark 'looks'...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

stiggy-pug said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I watched that show growing up and dude looked familiar but couldn't quite put my finger on where I may have known him from.
> 
> That pic also depicts one of his trademark 'looks'...


It's one of the first shows I remember watching as a kid and is permanently etched in my brain.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

PS...What's he driving? A MKII Jag? Rolls? Bentley?



stiggy-pug said:


> _Man (possibly someone in character) traveling northwest at 60 mph on U.S. Route 101 in the vicinity of Hollywood on a late Sunday afternoon in March 1991_


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

andlf said:


> PS...What's he driving? A MKII Jag? Rolls? Bentley?


I'd guess R/R.

The small details that we can see are truly outstanding, like how elegant the door handle is, and how the side mirror is mounted.

Could be a Bentley too though I reckon, I'm not up to snuff on identifying either marque.

But,
it looks quite like this one:



https://collectingcars.com/for-sale/1965-rolls-royce-silver-cloud-iii-flying-spur


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

andlf said:


> PS...What's he driving? A MKII Jag? Rolls? Bentley?








Bentley S3 Continental, 1963 - Welcome to ClassiCarGarage


Bentley S3 Continental, year 1963. Colour indo grey metallic with red leather upholstery and grey carpet. This fabulous Bentley was sold new in The Netherlands. The full history is …




www.classicargarage.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Yep,
it's a Bentley.

(pics & info found on FB)

Jan 5th, 2020

Richard Anderson's 1958 Bentley S1 Continental Flying Spur by HJ Mulliner. 

Anderson is probably best remembered for playing the character of Oscar Goldman on "The Six Million Dollar Man"---and later on "The Bionic Woman." Anderson was inspired as a young man to get a Bentley after seeing Gary Cooper drive by in a Bentley, and spent years searching for the right one.

Anderson began his career as a contract player for MGM in 1950. Cary Grant, his mentor and close friend, helped Anderson secure his contract. In the 1950s, Anderson appeared in close to 50 films. One of his most notable ones being "The Long, Hot Summer" in 1958. In the late 1950s, Anderson began appearing regularly on television and would appear on more than 100 series throughout his career. In 1974, he landed the role of Oscar Goldman. It was while working on "The Six Million Dollar Man" that Anderson found his Bentley. A year later, "The Bionic Woman" would come out, and Anderson would be the first actor to have a lead role simultaneously on two shows--with each being on separate networks. After both shows ended in 1978, Anderson would work steadily into the 1990s.

Anderson kept his Bentley at his house in Beverly Hills until his death in 2017 at the age of 91. His Bentley was a regular fixture in the Beverly Hills area, with Anderson often taking it to special events, and dinners out. In his later years, he was a regular fixture at The Beverly Hills Hotel--often sitting in one of the distinctive front booths at The Polo Lounge--and always impeccably dressed. Reminiscent somewhat of Cary Grant. His 1958 Bentley was offered at auction earlier this year through Bonhams in Carmel. It appears to us that it didn't hit reserve. Their sale estimate was $150,000-200,000.

:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

stiggy-pug said:


> I'd guess R/R.
> 
> The small details that we can see are truly outstanding, like how elegant the door handle is, and how the side mirror is mounted.
> 
> ...





LT1M21Stingray said:


> Bentley S3 Continental, 1963 - Welcome to ClassiCarGarage
> 
> 
> Bentley S3 Continental, year 1963. Colour indo grey metallic with red leather upholstery and grey carpet. This fabulous Bentley was sold new in The Netherlands. The full history is …
> ...





stiggy-pug said:


> Yep,
> it's a Bentley.
> 
> (pics & info found on FB)
> ...


Definitely rockin' the prestige gap.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

@ stiggy-pug

keep these coming!


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

ginster86roc said:


> @ stiggy-pug
> 
> keep these coming!


It would take too long to transfer all the choice cuts from *Kodachrome Forever* because it's a very deep archive, definitely worth a browse and he's on various venues, FB, Insta, Twitter, so much stuff and especially cool if you like old American iron.

But,
since you requested, here's a few from an ebay survey I just did, you can find all sorts of things in that vast grab bag, but it's helpful to somehow sort to sift or else you get lotsa stuff like this:










Which hey grabbed my eye and made me click LOL so as to not get distracted I always add in a search parameter to help locate what I'm actually looking for.

Did just notice that a photo that I posted earlier ended up selling for $500 -










And_ YOWZA!_,
didn't know that old Rolex print adverts command such a price tag:










Anyways,
you can find old snapshots, polaroids, newspaper prints, police accident docs, glass negatives, slides, postcards, etc etc etc

This one is really cool and strange:


















:

Another oddball,
since a few presidents have been included,
here's Nixon going all Duke Boy:










:

Pinto Polaroid:










:

An inverted birdflip circa 1963:


















:

WW2


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

:

Lil Willies got gobsmacked by Big Lincoln:


















:

Sportcar snapshots are fairly easy to find:










:










:

Postcards too:


























:

Ancient stuff:











:

Tourist hotspots:










:

I like seeing traffic pictures:










:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

:

But I especially like the oddities:










:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

_
This fantastic picture shows Bill Mitchell in the 1959 Chevrolet Corvette Sting Ray racer heading east on Maple Rd. right through downtown Birmingham, he would often have three or four of GM Styling's latest concepts delivered to his house every Friday during the summer so he could drive them all weekend.

I had the opportunity - and privilege - of riding with him in every GM concept car from the late 50s and early 60s, including the Corvette XP-700; Corvette Mako Shark I and II; Corvair Sebring Spyder; Pontiac XP-400; Corvair Monza SS and GT and, of course, the sensational '59 Corvette Sting Ray racer, which remains my all-time favorite car.

Judging by the way Mitchell is dressed, I would bet he's heading to GM Styling in Warren, Michigan, on Monday morning. (He would often drive one of the cars he had delivered to his house on Friday back to work the following Monday morning.) I have often said that it was a different time and a different era, never to be repeated. This snapshot captures that perfectly_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 232151


one man (person) subway car powered by........ battery?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)




----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

stiggy-pug said:


> View attachment 236836


I was looking up that year's rally and read that this 911 was the first 911 ever used in a motorsports event. Maybe that was already well known but not to me.  



https://presskit.porsche.de/anniversaries/en/70-years-porsche-sports-cars/topic/category/motorsporterfolge/items/en-the-1965-monte-carlo-rally-first-use-of-the-911-627.html


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

stiggy-pug said:


> View attachment 236836


that view

....hnnnnngg...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

I like this one


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Lightnin' said:


> I like this one
> 
> View attachment 247474


That's Lone Wolf Gonzaullas, 
a famous Texas Ranger.

Many stories about him but I liked reading these about him doing the El Paso-to-Phoenix automobile road race in 1919 and the little snippet about how he had lost his little java monkey that he kept as a pet.









Lone Wolf Gonzaullas: Texas Ranger, Dallas Resident


Watch as Capt. M. T. Gonzaullas recounts a story from his days as a Texas Ranger.




flashbackdallas.com





.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

stiggy-pug said:


> View attachment 232192
> 
> 
> _This fantastic picture shows Bill Mitchell in the 1959 Chevrolet Corvette Sting Ray racer heading east on Maple Rd. right through downtown Birmingham, he would often have three or four of GM Styling's latest concepts delivered to his house every Friday during the summer so he could drive them all weekend.
> ...


Fast 7, or whatever that Paul Walker/Vin Diesel firestorm was called.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 232151


This is comical, almost like Thunderbirds Are Go or something.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

stiggy-pug said:


> That's Lone Wolf Gonzaullas,
> a famous Texas Ranger.
> 
> Many stories about him but I liked reading these about him doing the El Paso-to-Phoenix automobile road race in 1919 and the little snippet about how he had lost his little java monkey that he kept as a pet.
> ...


pretty cool


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Had to look these things up because pretty wild!

Seemingly in use with various forms throughout the years?










Found some pics showing damage from 1949 when a truck explosion happened,
would have been a terrifying event.


























:

I really like the atmospheric look of this postcard...










A couple of entrance shots...


















And,
this old 
joint looks like nice digs...


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Stiggy-Pug:"I really like the atmospheric look of this postcard..."

Cool look for sure. And....

I can only assume the atmosphere in pre-emisssions tunnels was very dense with hydrocarbons


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Bazooka said:


> Stiggy-Pug:"I really like the atmospheric look of this postcard..."
> 
> Cool look for sure. And....
> 
> I can only assume the atmosphere in pre-emisssions tunnels was very dense with hydrocarbons


Yeah, had to be crazy thick.

Been watching lots of old _Emergency!_ shows lately...










...and was floored by how dense the smog in L.A. was back then when it is highlighted in certain scenes, when I first noticed it was like wow it's really foggy but then remembered that it was actually smog.


----------



## gprace (Dec 29, 2007)

1967 New York International Auto Show.


----------



## gprace (Dec 29, 2007)

EMRA race Bridgehampton New York 1989


----------



## gprace (Dec 29, 2007)

National Speedway Drags 196X. Don't remember the exact year.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Road Atlanta in 1983


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

A few vintage shots from Saudi Arabia


----------



## PiranhaTiguana (May 22, 2021)

But those cars guzzle gasoline.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

PiranhaTiguana said:


> *bet* those cars guzzle gasoline.


bolded for emphasis. 

edit: dig the stack of cassette tapes in the center console too.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

ginster86roc said:


> bolded for emphasis.
> 
> edit: dig the stack of cassette tapes in the center console too.


yeah,
love seeing all those old tapes!

Them dudes was rockin' the casbah!






_Further inspiration for the lyrics of "Rock the Casbah" originated from Strummer observing the band's manager Bernie Rhodes moaning about The Clash's increasing tendency to perform lengthy songs. Rhodes asked the band facetiously "does everything have to be as long as this rāga?" (referring to the Indian musical style known for its length and complexity). Strummer later returned to his room at the Iroquois Hotel in New York City and wrote the opening lines to the song: "The King told the boogie-men 'you have to let that rāga drop.'"

The song gives a fabulist account of a ban on Western rock music by a Middle Eastern king. The lyrics describe the king's efforts to enforce and justify the ban, and the populace's protests against it by holding rock concerts in temples and squares ("rocking the casbah"). This culminates in the king ordering his military's fighter jets to bomb the protestors; however, after taking off, the pilots ignore his orders and instead play rock music on their cockpit radios, joining the protest and implying the loss of the king's power.

The events depicted in the song are similar to an actual ban on Western music, including rock music, enforced in Iran since the Iranian Revolution. Though classical music and public concerts were briefly permitted in the 1980s and 1990s, the ban was reinstated in 2005, and has remained in force ever since. Western music is still distributed in Iran through black markets, and Iranian rock music artists are forced to record in secret, under threat of arrest.

The song's lyrics feature various Arabic, Hebrew, Turkish, and Sanskrit loan-words, such as "sharif", "bedouin", "sheikh", "kosher", "rāga", "muezzin", "minaret", and "casbah"._


----------

